# The last person



## tater

to post in this thread...... *WINS*


----------



## jazz lady

You win!  






























Oops...guess not.


----------



## vraiblonde

Well, I know you don't think *I'm* going to post last!



.....



Damn it!


----------



## juggy4805

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Well, I know you don't think *I'm* going to post last!
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it!




hahahaha.....Damnit.


----------



## jazz lady

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> hahahaha.....Damnit.



  This game sucks.


----------



## jazz lady

JadedInferno said:
			
		

> It's really hoppin around here tonight



Like the Easter Bunny.


----------



## JadedInferno

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Like the Easter Bunny.


 Is it always this dead?


----------



## jazz lady

JadedInferno said:
			
		

> Is it always this dead?



At this time of the night, yes.  :shrug:


----------



## AzureAngel




----------



## jazz lady

Can't decide which MPD to use, huh?


----------



## supernaturalfan




----------



## CrackaJack

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Can't decide which MPD to use, huh?


 Nah, it's just really funny  Someone is hardcore pressed.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bye #####    Care to out another MPD?


----------



## juggy4805

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Bye #####    Care to out another MPD?





I win.


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Bye #####    Care to out another MPD?


Don't taunt her she will make up a yahoo id and harass you via your YIM.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Bye #####    Care to out another MPD?



  This is better than whack-a-mole.


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:
			
		

> Don't taunt her she will make up a yahoo id and harass you via your YIM.


She's going to have to change ISPs before too much longer.


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:
			
		

> This is better than whack-a-mole.


:shriek:  That's exactly what it's like!  op:  :whack!:  op:  :whack!:



OMG!!!  :skeered:  You don't suppose she'll call the....gasp!...BBB on me, do you??


----------



## gumbo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> This is better than whack-a-mole.


----------



## supernaturalfan

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> :shriek:  That's exactly what it's like!  op:  :whack!:  op:  :whack!:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!  :skeered:  You don't suppose she'll call the....gasp!...BBB on me, do you??


----------



## juggy4805

Oh Donkey bear.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> :shriek:  That's exactly what it's like!  op:  :whack!:  op:  :whack!:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!  :skeered:  You don't suppose she'll call the....gasp!...BBB on me, do you??



  OMG, I can hear the complaint now:

Azzy:  Yes, I'd like to file a complaint.

BBB: Yes, ma'am.  Please state the nature of your complaint.

Azzy:  I'd like to file a complaint against Vrai, who keeps outing my MPDs and banning me because I don't play well with others.

BBB:  .....................:dialtone:.................


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> :shriek:  That's exactly what it's like!  op:  :whack!:  op:  :whack!:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!  :skeered:  You don't suppose she'll call the....gasp!...BBB on me, do you??


Stop it, I am warning you.  PRetty soon "vraiisafag" is going to ask to be added on your yahoo messenger friend list and will start harassing you.


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:
			
		

> Stop it, I am warning you.  PRetty soon "vraiisafag" is going to ask to be added on your yahoo messenger friend list and will start harassing you.



  :hyperventilatingnow:


----------



## supernaturalfan

jazz lady said:
			
		

> OMG, I can hear the complaint now:
> 
> Azzy:  Yes, I'd like to file a complaint.
> 
> BBB: Yes, ma'am.  Please state the nature of your complaint.
> 
> Azzy:  I'd like to file a complaint against Vrai, who keeps outing my MPDs and banning me because I don't play well with others.
> 
> BBB:  .....................:dialtone:.................


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Azzy:  I'd like to file a complaint against Vrai, who keeps outing my MPDs and banning me because I don't play well with others.
> 
> BBB:  .....................:dialtone:.................


It is my dream that someone will actually follow through on that threat.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> It is my dream that someone will actually follow through on that threat.



Believe me, I expect that any day now.


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:
			
		

> Stop it, I am warning you.  PRetty soon "vraiisafag" is going to ask to be added on your yahoo messenger friend list and will start harassing you.


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Believe me, I expect that any day now.


I would post the transcript on here for all to enjoy


----------



## gumbo

Pete said:
			
		

> Stop it, I am warning you.  PRetty soon "vraiisafag" is going to ask to be added on your yahoo messenger friend list and will start harassing you.


I just caught my breath enough to type.
 DUDE!


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I would post the transcript on here for all to enjoy



  And I will read it EVERY day for a good laugh.


----------



## jazz lady

gumbo said:
			
		

> I just caught my breath enough to type.
> DUDE!



If you only knew...


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Can't decide which MPD to use, huh?


----------



## Pete

gumbo said:
			
		

> I just caught my breath enough to type.
> DUDE!


Stop, it is scary


----------



## virgovictoria

Pete said:
			
		

> Stop, it is scary


  Don't be skeered....  

She'll just have to change internet providers, right?


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:
			
		

> Stop, it is scary



Scary AIN'T the word for it.


----------



## cdsulhoff

Well guess what I decided that I am not going to let some D*ckwad run me off this site because he/she is hot and heavy for the AZZY!!


----------



## virgovictoria

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Well guess what I decided that I am not going to let some D*ckwad run me off this site because he/she is hot and heavy for the AZZY!!


----------



## kom526

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Well guess what I decided that I am not going to let some D*ckwad run me off this site because he/she is hot and heavy for the AZZY!!


A revolving door never slams.


----------



## MysticalMom

I tried way too hard not to post in this thread.


----------



## EmnJoe




----------



## somdebay




----------



## Bonehead

I do believe that my post is the last.........not fair I had to work all night.


----------



## bresamil

What do we win?


----------



## princess73

yeah what do we win?


----------



## onebdzee

bresamil said:
			
		

> What do we win?



you get to teach tater how to fold a fitted sheet


----------



## crabcake

onebdzee said:
			
		

> you get to teach tater how to fold a fitted sheet



Let's just hope it's clean & cotten vs his rubber sheet.


----------



## onebdzee

crabcake said:
			
		

> Let's just hope it's clean & cotten vs his rubber sheet.


----------



## tater

Well, off to work.  The prize is a  with  and .


----------



## juggy4805

I win.


----------



## cdsulhoff

Think again!!


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> This is better than whack-a-mole.


This was most definitely POST OF THE DAY for yesterday...


----------



## bcp

what do I win?

 well unless Vrai posts then locks the thread,, face it, she can will and there is nothing we can do about it.


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:
			
		

> well unless Vrai posts then locks the thread,, face it, she can will and there is nothing we can do about it.


:lightbulb:


----------



## juggy4805

Hola!


----------



## nitwhit3286

what do I win?  What do I win? hehe


----------



## Jameo

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> what do I win?  What do I win? hehe



Breadsticks from papa johns


----------



## juggy4805

Jameo said:
			
		

> Breadsticks from papa johns




I got a bread stick.


----------



## forever jewel

Breadstick


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> This was most definitely POST OF THE DAY for yesterday...



  I was laughing so hard and all I could picture was Vrai with this huge mallet whacking the MPDs.


----------



## Dougstermd

is there anymore entertainment on this site???


----------



## nomoney

Jameo said:
			
		

> Breadsticks from papa johns


 
  word


----------



## Chasey_Lane

*bump*


----------



## Dougstermd

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> *bump*




you wana dime bag or an eightball


----------



## tater




----------



## sunflower




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## juggy4805

I win.


----------



## sunflower




----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I win.



No, I won


----------



## oldman

Is this the good morning thread because I just woke up?


----------



## bubble_gum_yum

Did I win?


----------



## sunflower

oldman said:
			
		

> Is this the good morning thread because I just woke up?


 
Yes..


----------



## cdsulhoff

doobie doobie doo!!!


----------



## Dougstermd

last word


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## mkd20012001

Some one is going to win 350 million dollars tonight.  I just know it.


----------



## cdsulhoff

Yeah and it's not me... Which is too bad because I was going to share it with you all!!! Well so for your luck.


----------



## Dougstermd

mkd20012001 said:
			
		

> Some one is going to win 350 million dollars tonight.  I just know it.




370 million tommorrow night


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## cdsulhoff

Well I still am in going to win!!!!


----------



## Kain99

I'm a mean grouch.  Forgot to buy a ticket.  I hope everyone gets scabies.


----------



## cdsulhoff

Well That is why I am not going to win.. I forgot to buy them also..


----------



## CMC122

Kain99 said:
			
		

> I'm a mean grouch. Forgot to buy a ticket. I hope everyone gets scabies.


There's still time to buy one AND there is treatment for scabies


----------



## cdsulhoff

what time is the drawing??


----------



## CMC122

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> what time is the drawing??


I think it's at 11:22


----------



## Dougstermd

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I think it's at 11:22




mega millions site says 11:00

the maryland lottery site says tommorrow night:shrug:


----------



## cdsulhoff

OH CRAP!!! I still have time !!! Hot Damn!!! I am soo sending hubby out to buy tickets... I'm
 thinking low numbers!!! Too many high numbers in a row..


----------



## CMC122

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> mega millions site says 11:00
> 
> the maryland lottery site says tommorrow night:shrug:


  go figure


----------



## cdsulhoff

OH hell NOOOOO!!! My hubby got $40 in tickets and didn't tell me until I starter to beg him.. MY brother in law brought a $1000 worth of tickets..


----------



## meangirl

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> OH hell NOOOOO!!! My hubby got $40 in tickets and didn't tell me until I starter to beg him.. *MY brother in law brought a $1000 worth of tickets.*.


----------



## Nickel

Kain99 said:
			
		

> I'm a mean grouch.  Forgot to buy a ticket.  I hope everyone gets scabies.


 I have ringworm, will that suffice?


----------



## Pandora

Nickel said:
			
		

> I have ringworm, will that suffice?




NO???? From the kitty? 

Are you serious? Or are you messing with us?


----------



## Nickel

Pandora said:
			
		

> NO???? From the kitty?
> 
> Are you serious? Or are you messing with us?


 Yeah, I'm serious.   I got it before his test results came back.  It's pretty much gone, but I have to keep using the ointment for three more weeks.   It never got big and nasty, I was watching for it, so I caught it when it first showed up.


----------



## cdsulhoff

meangirl said:
			
		

>




   Yeah!!  Well I guess when you have money you can spend it like that. But be nice!!!!


----------



## Pandora

Damn Nic....


----------



## LexiGirl75

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> mega millions site says 11:00
> 
> the maryland lottery site says tommorrow night:shrug:



Maybe it's the special "Marylanders Only" second chance drawing.


----------



## princess73

I am not winning anything here lately.  
I didn't win anything for posting and I didn't win the mega millions either.


----------



## juggy4805




----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

>



You're not going to win this thread....


----------



## bcp

maybe nobody will notice and Ill win


----------



## Homer J

bcp said:
			
		

> maybe nobody will notice and Ill win



Sorry, not this time.


----------



## juggy4805

Homer J said:
			
		

> Sorry, not this time.




Almost.........


----------



## Speedy70

tater said:
			
		

> to post in this thread...... *WINS*




The question is, what is the prize?


----------



## Lenny

Juggy wins!


----------



## juggy4805

Lenny said:
			
		

> Juggy wins!


----------



## bcp

I heard the prize was a night with the female poster of your choice.


----------



## rack'm

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> OH hell NOOOOO!!! My hubby got $40 in tickets and didn't tell me until I starter to beg him.. MY brother in law brought a $1000 worth of tickets..


----------



## cdsulhoff

Yeah he is an ass!!!    He woke me up and said "Hunny I have good news and bad news." I woke up saying "Oh sh*t what the problem now". He said, "The good news is we won the mega millions, and the bad news is we are getting a divorce". I told him that would be his biggest mistake.....   Then he started to laugh. He is a butthead..


----------



## nitwhit3286

i'm being very quiet..no one will realize its me!


----------



## Dupontster

Lenny said:
			
		

> Juggy wins!



Hows come he wins?


----------



## bresamil




----------



## Dupontster

bresamil said:
			
		

>


  Back at ya...


----------



## juggy4805

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Back at ya...



I'm a winner.


----------



## vraiblonde

How's everybody doing in here?  Having fun?


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> How's everybody doing in here?  Having fun?


Larry was right. You always have to have the last word.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> How's everybody doing in here?  Having fun?



We're having a blast!


----------



## juggy4805

Blah.


----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I'm a winner.



R NOT


----------



## juggy4805

2 legit...............2 Legit 2 quit.


----------



## mainman

MC_Bama said:
			
		

> 2 legit...............2 Legit 2 quit.


----------



## jazz lady

mainman said:
			
		

>



Do you still own parachute pants?


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Do you still own parachute pants?


OMG... the visual I just had...

*MMinorangeparchutepantsdoingtheMCHammerdance*


----------



## mainman

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Do you still own parachute pants?


Still? Wouldn't you have to have ever owned them for the word still to work? Just because you STILL have a pair....


----------



## wineo

Do I win?


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG... the visual I just had...
> 
> *MMinorangeparchutepantsdoingtheMCHammerdance*


Ed Zachary.


----------



## jazz lady

mainman said:
			
		

> Still? Wouldn't you have to have ever owned them for the word still to work? Just because you STILL have a pair....



Nope, never have and never will.  But those 6 women sure reported some funky things in your drawers.


----------



## migtig

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TATER!


----------



## Dupontster




----------



## juggy4805

Holla!


----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Holla!



Backatya.....


----------



## cdsulhoff

booyah!!!!


----------



## sunflower

gas


----------



## cdsulhoff

Eww what smells!!!


----------



## sunflower




----------



## princess73

This thing is still going?  When does it end?


----------



## Homer J

When someone makes the last post and wins. Didn't you read Tater's thread starter?


----------



## juggy4805

Homer J said:
			
		

> When someone makes the last post and wins. Didn't you read Tater's thread starter?


----------



## Dupontster

2's better than 1


----------



## Nanny Pam

the last post.


----------



## juggy4805

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> the last post.



Was posted by me.


----------



## TWLs wife

Just rember in my forums.  This game never ends. LOL


----------



## sunflower

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Was posted by me.


----------



## Dupontster

OK, This is it....THE END...Game over....I won...


----------



## juggy4805

sunflower said:
			
		

>




I still made the last post though.


----------



## sunflower

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I still made the last post though.


 
Are you sure?


----------



## juggy4805

sunflower said:
			
		

> Are you sure?




Very sure.


----------



## sunflower

Dupontster said:
			
		

> OK, This is it....THE END...Game over....I won...


 
Wait....


----------



## Dupontster

Can't wait..


----------



## juggy4805

sunflower said:
			
		

> Wait....


Waiting.


----------



## sunflower

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Waiting.


 
OK. All Clear


----------



## juggy4805

sunflower said:
			
		

> OK. All Clear




Thanks.


----------



## Dupontster

Not clear yet...


----------



## sunflower




----------



## cdsulhoff

how much longer is this going to go on for...


----------



## Dupontster

sunflower said:
			
		

>



Wassamatter?  You OK?


----------



## juggy4805

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Wassamatter?  You OK?




She should be.


----------



## bresamil




----------



## juggy4805

bresamil said:
			
		

>




Good morning.


----------



## bresamil

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Good morning.




Tater, be a dear and put a deadline on this thing before it gets longer than the word association threads.


----------



## Dupontster

I really really really want to win this....I didn't win the lottery so I'm going after this....Please let me win....(Whining)


----------



## bresamil

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I really really really want to win this....I didn't win the lottery so I'm going after this....Please let me win....(Whining)


No.


----------



## Dupontster

That's it....I'm killin myself..


----------



## bresamil

Dupontster said:
			
		

> That's it....I'm killin myself..


This isn't going to involve tying up traffic on the bridge is it?


----------



## juggy4805

Dupontster said:
			
		

> That's it....I'm killin myself..




Don't give up. Stay in there.


----------



## Dupontster

I changed my mind...I gots me some of that there counseling and now I'm OK...Thank you all for supporting me in my time of need...That is all..


----------



## aps45819

you're welcome


----------



## Dupontster

aps45819 said:
			
		

> you're welcome



OK...


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## juggy4805

TWL's wife said:
			
		

>



You hungry?


----------



## sunflower

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> You hungry?


 
I am


----------



## TWLs wife

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> You hungry?


No,Just funny to see you fighting to be the last post.  I have the same game in my forum.  I started the game when my forum first opened.   Now 36 pages ago.  It's still going.  lol


----------



## nomoney

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> No,Just funny to see you fighting to be the last post. I have the same game in my forum. I started the game when my forum first opened. Now 36 pages ago. It's still going. lol


 
tater is just trying to be cool like you.


----------



## FromTexas

I have nothing to add to this.


----------



## bresamil

FromTexas said:
			
		

> I have nothing to add to this.


Surely you can add something.


----------



## K_Jo

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> No,Just funny to see you fighting to be the last post.  I have the same game in my forum.  I started the game when my forum first opened.   Now 36 pages ago.  It's still going.  lol


I think I have a better chance at winning tater's game.


----------



## sunflower




----------



## juggy4805

sunflower said:
			
		

> I am




What are you hungry for?


----------



## K_Jo

sunflower said:
			
		

>


----------



## TWLs wife

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I think I have a better chance at winning tater's game.


  You'll learn fast, how the game never ends.lol


----------



## juggy4805

K_Jo said:
			
		

>




Your avatar makes me sad.


----------



## juggy4805

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> You'll learn fast, how the game never ends.lol





 That is so funny.


----------



## Dupontster

I'm bacccccck


----------



## K_Jo

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> You'll learn fast, how the game never ends.lol


----------



## juggy4805

K_Jo said:
			
		

>




Yeah, I didn't realize that either.


----------



## TWLs wife

K_Jo said:
			
		

>




Here Kjo


----------



## Dupontster

You mean I'm wasting my time on something that never ends?


----------



## FromTexas

bresamil said:
			
		

> Surely you can add something.



If I could, I would, but I can't.


----------



## TWLs wife

Dupontster said:
			
		

> You mean I'm wasting my time on something that never ends?


*YEP!!*


----------



## Dupontster

I can't believe something never ends...  
Wasn't it God that said "All good things must come to an end" ?


----------



## nitwhit3286

whoo-hoo is all I have to say about that.


----------



## bfncbs1

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I can't believe something never ends...
> Wasn't it God that said "All good things must come to an end" ?


----------



## K_Jo

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> Here Kjo


Thanks.


----------



## Homer J

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I can't believe something never ends...
> Wasn't it God that said "All good things must come to an end" ?



Yeah, key word "Good".


----------



## tater




----------



## Dupontster

I guess you think you won?


----------



## somdebay

moo


----------



## Dupontster

somdebay said:
			
		

> moo



Moo to you too....


----------



## K_Jo

moo moo moo my sharona


----------



## otter

K_Jo said:
			
		

> moo moo moo my sharona



Catt is leaving to babysit in 15 minutes, see ya in 30.


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:
			
		

> Catt is leaving to babysit in 15 minutes, see ya in 30.


You like the kind with the little feather on the end, right?  Just like last time?


----------



## otter

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You like the kind with the little feather on the end, right?  Just like last time?


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:
			
		

>


Running late.  C_Jo made me put on panties.  Leaving now.


----------



## dems4me




----------



## sunflower




----------



## missperky




----------



## sunflower

Y'all


----------



## missperky




----------



## sunflower

Game over


----------



## missperky




----------



## sunflower




----------



## missperky




----------



## sunflower

Beaver... The other White meat


----------



## dems4me

what do we win and win is this over? :shrug:


----------



## missperky




----------



## sunflower

dems4me said:
			
		

> what do we win and win is this over? :shrug:


 
juggys 



:shrug:


----------



## missperky




----------



## dems4me

sunflower said:
			
		

> juggys
> :shrug:




this doesnt' have anything to do with a nestled beaver does it


----------



## sunflower

dems4me said:
			
		

> this doesnt' have anything to do with a nestled beaver does it


 
No


----------



## missperky

Stomp.


----------



## sunflower

Yall suck


----------



## missperky

Yo momma


----------



## Dupontster

I hope I win


----------



## dems4me

I won


----------



## Lenny

dems4me said:
			
		

> I won



I'm so happy you won!


----------



## dems4me

Lenny said:
			
		

> I'm so happy you won!



I'm just practicing


----------



## Lenny

dems4me said:
			
		

> I'm just practicing



If you overpractice you'll burn out.


----------



## sunflower

...


----------



## meangirl

sunflower said:
			
		

> ...


 
Cheer up!


----------



## sunflower

meangirl said:
			
		

> Cheer up!


 
I just heard a sad song....


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## sunflower




----------



## Dupontster




----------



## This_person




----------



## juggy4805

Holla!


----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Holla!



Holla back at ya.....


----------



## Foxhound

Hmmmmmmmm........


----------



## meangirl

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmm........


----------



## Foxhound

meangirl said:
			
		

>




 Backatya!


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## sunflower




----------



## Foxhound

Wake up! It's a beautiful Sunday.


----------



## bcp

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Wake up! It's a beautiful Sunday.


shut up and keep the noise down you heathen.


----------



## Foxhound

bcp said:
			
		

> shut up and keep the noise down you heathen.





You must spread more karma around...yada yada yada.


----------



## TWLs wife

Last post.


----------



## juggy4805

Yo.


----------



## TWLs wife

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Yo.


Where is your team?  They need to join The Beaver Dam forum.


----------



## sunflower




----------



## somdebay

OK...ENOUGH! with this thread


----------



## sunflower

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TWLs wife

This thread will go on & on.  non-stop.


----------



## C-Murda

anybody else post afta me, and I'm gon bust a cap in they azz!


----------



## sunflower

C-Murda said:
			
		

> anybody else post afta me, and I'm gon bust a cap in they azz!


----------



## Nanny Pam

[;./.,./;;[/


----------



## bcp

somdebay said:
			
		

> OK...ENOUGH! with this thread


 I agree.
 bastards keep making me lose the prize


----------



## sunflower

bcp said:
			
		

> I agree.
> bastards keep making me lose the prize


 
 OK You win....


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## bcp

TWL's wife said:
			
		

>



 look woman, dont screw with me.
 I can always send my mother in law down to deal with you


----------



## sunflower




----------



## TWLs wife

bcp said:
			
		

> look woman, dont screw with me.
> I can always send my mother in law down to deal with you


Dreams,oh such dreams.


----------



## dems4me

bcp said:
			
		

> look woman, dont screw with me.
> I can always send my mother in law down to deal with you



  Do that  I could use her help.


----------



## bcp

dems4me said:
			
		

> Do that  I could use her help.


 why? you need some tips on shaving?


----------



## dems4me

bcp said:
			
		

> why? you need some tips on shaving?




No.  Just the proper way to "season" an iron skillet so I can pass that on to my daughter one day if I ever have kids - may come in handy


----------



## bcp

dems4me said:
			
		

> No.  Just the proper way to "season" an iron skillet so I can pass that on to my daughter one day if I ever have kids - may come in handy


 Oh HELL NO!!!!!

 I aint doing that to nobody.
 man code and all you know.


----------



## Foxhound

dems4me said:
			
		

> No.  Just the proper way to "season" an iron skillet so I can pass that on to my daughter one day if I ever have kids - may come in handy




Shoot that one is easy. In fact if you google it you can find at least a dozen sights with seasoning cast iron in it. I love to cook in my cast iron dutch oven.



P.S. Most of the sights leave out testing it by hitting your son-in-law in the head with it.


----------



## TWLs wife

dems4me said:
			
		

> No.  Just the proper way to "season" an iron skillet so I can pass that on to my daughter one day if I ever have kids - may come in handy


Dems be nice.  I can fight for myself now.


----------



## dems4me

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Shoot that one is easy. In fact if you google it you can find at least a dozen sights with seasoning cast iron in it. I love to cook in my cast iron dutch oven.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Most of the sights leave out testing it by hitting your son-in-law in the head with it.




I thought it would whack just enough oil off the head to season then fry


----------



## bcp

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Shoot that one is easy. In fact if you google it you can find at least a dozen sights with seasoning cast iron in it. I love to cook in my cast iron dutch oven.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Most of the sights leave out testing it by hitting your son-in-law in the head with it.


arsehole 

 maybe I should bring up your DDF issue that was brought to light on the peir one fine morning,, does,, old wrinkled bag in a white pants suit ring a bell???


----------



## Foxhound

dems4me said:
			
		

> I thought it would whack just enough oil off the head to season then fry fry




Nah I know for a fact BCP washes regular. No oil in his hair. Unless something drastic has changed in his life.



Besides losing his favorite ewe.


----------



## Foxhound

bcp said:
			
		

> arsehole
> 
> maybe I should bring up your DDF issue that was brought to light on the peir one fine morning,, does,, old wrinkled bag in a white pants suit ring a bell???




That reminds me I gotta go get my eyes checked!! I'm not even gunna mention why!


----------



## bcp

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Nah I know for a fact BCP washes regular. No oil in his hair. Unless something drastic has changed in his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides losing his favorite ewe.


 damn right I wash regular.
 and in just 4 more days it will be the 15th, time for my bi-monthly washing and drawers changing.


----------



## bcp

Foxhound said:
			
		

> That reminds me I gotta go get my eyes checked!! I'm not even gunna mention why!


 you had another episode, and nobody was around to pop you in the back of the head to clear things up,,, didnt you?


----------



## TWLs wife

All I know how to do is fry in cast iron skillet.


----------



## bcp

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> All I know how to do is fry in cast iron skillet.


marry me


----------



## Foxhound

bcp said:
			
		

> you had another episode, and nobody was around to pop you in the back of the head to clear things up,,, didnt you?




I just hope no one got pictures!!  What am I saying I'm sure no camera would withstand such a sight.


----------



## RoseRed

http://www.people.vcu.edu/~elhaij/GEB/Music/HasNoEnd.html


----------



## TWLs wife

bcp said:
			
		

> marry me


Sorry,  I'm already married to TWL.  Yes, I love to cook & make big meals on the Holidays.  We asked friends to come over.  Ask Dems.


----------



## bcp

Foxhound said:
			
		

> I just hope no one got pictures!!  What am I saying I'm sure no camera would withstand such a sight.


----------



## bcp

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> Sorry,  I'm already married to TWL.  Yes, I love to cook & make big meals on the Holidays.  We asked friends to come over.  Ask Dems.



 I know. I figured that by your name.
 and I also am already married to pan lady whom one day I hope to convince to post on here.

 the sad part is that before she feels comfy posting here, she will have to meet some of you in personage.. she has met a few already and liked them soooo....


----------



## Foxhound

bcp said:
			
		

> I know. I figured that by your name.
> and I also am already married to pan lady whom one day I hope to convince to post on here.
> 
> the sad part is that before she feels comfy posting here, she will have to meet some of you in personage.. she has met a few already and liked them soooo....




Yeah but I'm on here. I think if if weren't fer Johnny law she woulda brained me once or twice with that frypan too!!!


----------



## TWLs wife

bcp said:
			
		

> I know. I figured that by your name.
> and I also am already married to pan lady whom one day I hope to convince to post on here.
> 
> the sad part is that before she feels comfy posting here, she will have to meet some of you in personage.. she has met a few already and liked them soooo....


That means we need to meet one day.


----------



## bcp

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Yeah but I'm on here. I think if if weren't fer Johnny law she woulda brained me once or twice with that frypan too!!!



 Im not to sure about you, but that one night that me and gary and bill got a buzz on and decided to see if garys bronco could out climb my cherokee on our hill,, well that night me and gary both almost got the pan.


----------



## bcp

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> That means we need to meet one day.


 That would be nice. but dont mention the mother in law,, she carries a purse pan for social correction issues.


----------



## Foxhound

bcp said:
			
		

> Im not to sure about you, but that one night that me and gary and bill got a buzz on and decided to see if garys bronco could out climb my cherokee on our hill,, well that night me and gary both almost got the pan.




Wasn't that the night someone hit the tree?


----------



## bcp

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Wasn't that the night someone hit the tree?


 That would be Gary.. big dent in the back of the bronco.
 come to think of it,, I remember his wife looking through my wifes pan collection too.

 but the kicker was when we took off and let bill drive the cherokee down to the beer store to reload..

 Ah for the good ol days.


----------



## Foxhound

bcp said:
			
		

> That would be Gary.. big dent in the back of the bronco.
> come to think of it,, I remember his wife looking through my wifes pan collection too.
> 
> but the kicker was when we took off and let bill drive the cherokee down to the beer store to reload..
> 
> Ah for the good ol days.




Uh huh, I wasn't there so Gary resorted to the "the drunkest one drive rule" ?


----------



## bcp

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Uh huh, I wasn't there so Gary resorted to the "the drunkest one drive rule" ?


 of course. and the second drunkest one lets the drunkest one take his car.

 it all makes sense after a case of beer has been drained.


----------



## Foxhound

We must be bored tonight!!


----------



## TWLs wife

bcp said:
			
		

> That would be nice. but dont mention the mother in law,, she carries a purse pan for social correction issues.


Just let me know? Pm me & maybe we can work something out of these days.


----------



## bcp

Foxhound said:
			
		

> We must be bored tonight!!


 I worked hard today.
 worked on starting the reconditioning of the front yard. cleaned up all the downed trees, lined out the new fencing to go in.
 tomorrow I have one of my crews removing a fence and some plants from a yard, then I hope to have enough time to get them to plant my fence posts in my yard.
 I also went out and presented a landscape bid and got the job today. We can put crews in on wed this week to start that.

 life is good.


----------



## Foxhound

bcp said:
			
		

> I worked hard today.
> worked on starting the reconditioning of the front yard. cleaned up all the downed trees, lined out the new fencing to go in.
> tomorrow I have one of my crews removing a fence and some plants from a yard, then I hope to have enough time to get them to plant my fence posts in my yard.
> I also went out and presented a landscape bid and got the job today. We can put crews in on wed this week to start that.
> 
> life is good.




Good deal. I'm doing my best to be responsible and use my tax refund to pay down a few bills instead of buying a new bike. I guess I'll dump a few bucks into the Kaw and keep it running for a while longer. Save up for the bike I really want.


We should do something crazy like have a saturday forum picnic at a park or something.


----------



## bcp

Foxhound said:
			
		

> We should do something crazy like have a saturday forum picnic at a park or something.



 forum party in my field with a cookout and horseshoes and the bum style fire barrel going strong?


----------



## Foxhound

bcp said:
			
		

> forum party in my field with a cookout and horseshoes and the bum style fire barrel going strong?



Tent/camper sites?


----------



## bcp

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Tent/camper sites?


 tent sites. camper would have to have one hell of a truck to pull it up and down that hill.

 might have to rent a porty potty, but we could always hook up showers hot/cold also.


----------



## TWLs wife

bcp said:
			
		

> forum party in my field with a cookout and horseshoes and the bum style fire barrel going strong?


That does sound fun. But little ones are still little yet for something like that.


----------



## Foxhound

bcp said:
			
		

> tent sites. camper would have to have one hell of a truck to pull it up and down that hill.
> 
> might have to rent a porty potty, but we could always hook up showers hot/cold also.




  I'm there. Hopefully the bike will be fixed. Takes less parking space.


----------



## missperky




----------



## Dupontster

Let's try to keep to the subject at hand...
I think I won.


----------



## missperky




----------



## Foxhound

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Let's try to keep to the subject at hand...
> I think I won.




 congrats!


----------



## tater




----------



## happyazz

who decides who posts last?


----------



## bcp

happyazz said:
			
		

> who decides who posts last?


 I dont think that question has been answered yet.


----------



## Homer J

bcp said:
			
		

> I dont think that question has been answered yet.



Tater started this whole mess. Let him figure it out.


----------



## juggy4805

31 pages later..............


----------



## bcp

Homer J said:
			
		

> Tater started this whole mess. Let him figure it out.


But what if something happens to tater? what if he falls into his chipper/shredder? we need a back up person to decide who was last.


----------



## Toxick

Why do I have the feeling that this thread is going to continue forever.








BTW:* I'M WINNING SUCKERS!*

At least till the next person posts.


----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> 31 pages later..............



And you're still losing....


----------



## juggy4805

Toxick said:
			
		

> Why do I have the feeling that this thread is going to continue forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW:* I'M WINNING SUCKERS!*
> 
> At least till the next person posts.





Very true. Now I'm winning. It feels good at the top.


----------



## bcp

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Very true. Now I'm winning. It feels good at the top.


 I agree


----------



## sunflower

Morning!!


----------



## Dupontster

sunflower said:
			
		

> Morning!!



Mornin.....


----------



## K_Jo




----------



## virgovictoria

K_Jo said:
			
		

>


----------



## juggy4805

K_Jo said:
			
		

>




Hahahaha, you lose!


----------



## sunflower




----------



## juggy4805

sunflower said:
			
		

>


----------



## sunflower

juggy4805 said:
			
		

>


----------



## TWLs wife

Morning all.


----------



## Foxhound




----------



## TWLs wife

I made bacon & eggs for breakfast this morning.


----------



## smoothmarine187

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> I made bacon & eggs for breakfast this morning.



Did you and TWL make a Porteguese breakfast?


----------



## Pete

I just went and gazed upon my bike in the parking lot with the new chrome.


----------



## MJ

Pete said:
			
		

> I just went and gazed upon my bike in the parking lot with the new chrome.


 
So your karma message came true?


----------



## Tinkerbell

Can someone tell me if the question to "what do we win" was ever answered. I'm not reading all this - I have no attention span. AND - I'm not posting in this thread until I know what you win. 






oh dangit.


----------



## juggy4805

Hey nowwwwwwww!


----------



## Tinkerbell

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Hey nowwwwwwww!




STOMP


----------



## bcp

stomp what?


----------



## Tinkerbell

bcp said:
			
		

> stomp what?



Stomping Juggy.


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## tater

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me if the question to "what do we win" was ever answered. :




Yes, it was


----------



## RoseRed

tater said:
			
		

> Yes, it was


----------



## Dupontster

tater said:
			
		

> Yes, it was



Where?


----------



## bcp

well,, what did I win?


----------



## sunflower




----------



## Foxhound

bcp said:
			
		

> well,, what did I win?




A cast iron skillet!!!


----------



## EmnJoe




----------



## princess73




----------



## Dupontster

I don't want to play anymore....


----------



## virgovictoria

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I don't want to play anymore....


You do, you just can't help yourself...


----------



## Dupontster

OK, just a little longer.....


----------



## juggy4805

Stop it.


----------



## camily

Hi.


----------



## virgovictoria

Hi Yourself!


----------



## camily

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Hi Yourself!


Done.


----------



## Dupontster

Stoopid game.


----------



## Homer J

This is just gettin silly. TATER, Do something.


----------



## Foxhound

Good morning.


----------



## juggy4805

Yeahhhh! Okayyyyyyyy!


----------



## Tinkerbell

When does this end anyway?

 Juggy!


----------



## juggy4805

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> When does this end anyway?
> 
> Juggy!




When the last poster posts.


----------



## Dupontster

Homer J said:
			
		

> This is just gettin silly. TATER, Do something.



I agree...I am starting to hate my fellow forumites....I know, I know, lets stop right now....Everyone just stop and it will all be over....


----------



## K_Jo

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I agree...I am starting to hate my fellow forumites....I know, I know, lets stop right now....Everyone just stop and it will all be over....


----------



## juggy4805

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I agree...I am starting to hate my fellow forumites....I know, I know, lets stop right now....Everyone just stop and it will all be over....





Okay, I stop.


----------



## TWLs wife

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I agree...I am starting to hate my fellow forumites....I know, I know, lets stop right now....Everyone just stop and it will all be over....


That doesn't normally happen when somebody wants to, with a game like this.


----------



## Dupontster

Why?


----------



## Tinkerbell

Ok... no one post anymore. inkieswear:


----------



## PrchJrkr

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> Ok... no one post anymore. inkieswear:



Okay...


----------



## juggy4805

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> Okay...





You told her.


----------



## jazz lady

Dupontster said:
			
		

> OK, just a little longer.....



A little longer is always good.


----------



## Ponytail

so, what's the game?  I must have clicked on this by accident.  I only read this page...and noticed that there's 36 more ahead of it.  Yea...I'll be sure to read them all...much later.

So...what in tardnation are you folks trying to accomplish?


----------



## jazz lady

Ponytail said:
			
		

> so, what's the game?  I must have clicked on this by accident.  I only read this page...and noticed that there's 36 more ahead of it.  Yea...I'll be sure to read them all...much later.
> 
> So...what in tardnation are you folks trying to accomplish?



Absolutely nothing, which is par for the course around here.


----------



## sunflower




----------



## bcp

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Absolutely nothing, which is par for the course around here.


 This is true, but if you set your expectations too high, the chance of failure increases also.
 Its much better to not attempt to accomplish anything, that way you can go to bed every night feeling as if you did everything you set out to do.


----------



## Tinkerbell

Ponytail said:
			
		

> so, what's the game?  I must have clicked on this by accident.  I only read this page...and noticed that there's 36 more ahead of it.  Yea...I'll be sure to read them all...much later.
> 
> So...what in tardnation are you folks trying to accomplish?




:shrug:


----------



## bcp

just thought I would say hi


----------



## sunflower




----------



## Dupontster

This isn't going to be easy....


----------



## sunflower

Nope


----------



## Foxhound

Why are we here? Because we're here. Roll the bones!


----------



## missperky




----------



## missperky

Winner, game over.


----------



## meangirl

missperky said:
			
		

> Winner, game over.


 
Who won?


----------



## missperky

meangirl said:
			
		

> Who won?


<------


----------



## bcp

I had already been notified of the win, and the trip to Vegas that came with it.
 Ive already made plans.


----------



## meangirl

bcp said:
			
		

> I had already been notified of the win, and the trip to Vegas that came with it.
> Ive already made plans.


 
That's a shame!    I guess you'll have to make other plans.


----------



## bcp

meangirl said:
			
		

> That's a shame!    I guess you'll have to make other plans.


 well that was just mean  girl.


----------



## meangirl

bcp said:
			
		

> well that was just mean girl.


 
 

I am the sweetest person you've never met.


----------



## bcp

I certainly cant deny that since Ive never met you, and you have given me no reason to doubt you.


----------



## missperky

<------ winner


----------



## meangirl

bcp said:
			
		

> I certainly cant deny that since Ive never met you, and you have given me no reason to doubt you.


 
So if I let you win, I go with you? (wifey can come too, I just wanna go to Vegas. )


----------



## TWLs wife

I thought this thread was going to end by now.  What happened now?


----------



## Dupontster

<-----The real winner


----------



## sunflower




----------



## jp2854




----------



## missperky

<------ winner


----------



## bresamil

This is the song that never ends, it just goes on and on my friends....


----------



## supernaturalfan




----------



## Foxhound

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Agee

*Bump....*

Maybe it din't happen

Oh-Well


----------



## Lenny

Is it morning yet?


----------



## sunflower

Double


----------



## sunflower




----------



## bcp

good morning..

 oops, wrong thread. sorry.


----------



## sockgirl77

Has anyone won the breadsticks yet?


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Has anyone won the breadsticks yet?


gonna be stale by now.


----------



## sunflower

I won something and it wasnt breadsticks


----------



## Dupontster

I think I won...


----------



## sunflower

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I think I won...


 
Sure did


----------



## sockgirl77

sunflower said:
			
		

> I won something and it wasnt breadsticks


What was it?


----------



## AK-74me

sunflower said:
			
		

>


You had it and blew it.


----------



## Dupontster

sunflower said:
			
		

> Sure did



Thought I did...


----------



## sunflower

AK-74me said:
			
		

> You had it and blew it.


 
: Just my luck


----------



## Dupontster

sunflower said:
			
		

> : Just my luck



Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Nanny Pam




----------



## bcp

you all need to give this thread a proper burial.
 now.


----------



## Dupontster

bcp said:
			
		

> you all need to give this thread a proper burial.
> now.



OK, stop right now....


----------



## bcp

good deal. others agree with me.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Do I win?


----------



## supernaturalfan

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> Do I win?


Not anymore.


----------



## sockgirl77

supernaturalfan said:
			
		

> Not anymore.


----------



## supernaturalfan




----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## jaybeeztoo




----------



## ocean733

It's the last one to post FOR THE FIRST TIME. 

I'll collect the prize today, please.


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## bcp

Dont make have to come down there and disconnect the entire region from the internet.


----------



## jaybeeztoo




----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## Dupontster

Don't you all have some yard work to do or something....


----------



## sockgirl77

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Don't you all have some yard work to do or something....


----------



## ocean733

bcp said:
			
		

> Dont make have to come down there and disconnect the entire region from the internet.


 
Right after your post, I tried to log on and got this:

_Error 500  (Internal Server Error)_


----------



## kristeen

ocean733 said:
			
		

> Right after your post, I tried to log on and got this:
> 
> _Error 500  (Internal Server Error)_



BCP has power !!!


----------



## supernaturalfan




----------



## otter




----------



## supernaturalfan




----------



## jaybeeztoo

OH this is the smilie thread?


----------



## bcp

ocean733 said:
			
		

> Right after your post, I tried to log on and got this:
> 
> _Error 500  (Internal Server Error)_


 Just a taste of the wrath that I will attack the area with.

 bwaaahahahahaha


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## bcp

kristeen said:
			
		

> BCP has power !!!


its a simple matter of flooding a switch or two.

cysco aint all that.


----------



## Bronwyn

bcp said:
			
		

> its a simple matter of flooding a switch or two.
> 
> cysco aint all that.






> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bcp again.



 I wanna be last!


----------



## bcp

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> I wanna be last!


 and you should be.


----------



## supernaturalfan

last


----------



## bcp

supernaturalfan said:
			
		

> last


You realize that that was an incomplete sentence dont you?
 You should have said something like, "I am the last one to post on this thread, therefore I win".
 Of course, you would have been wrong in doing so.


----------



## otter

Anything at all


----------



## supernaturalfan

bcp said:
			
		

> You realize that that was an incomplete sentence dont you?
> You should have said something like, "I am the last one to post on this thread, therefore I win".
> Of course, you would have been wrong in doing so.


I am last.


----------



## bcp

supernaturalfan said:
			
		

> I am last.


See? that wasnt so hard now was it?


----------



## supernaturalfan

bcp said:
			
		

> See? that wasnt so hard now was it?


No, it wasn't.    I was just being lazy.


----------



## bcp

supernaturalfan said:
			
		

> No, it wasn't.    I was just being lazy.


the problem here is that you keep trying to post last. I was attempting to be nice.
 what I will now need is the following.
 1. your real name
 2. your address
 3. your next of kin
 4. your religious preference for services.

 thank you for your understanding in this matter.


----------



## ocean733

bcp said:
			
		

> the problem here is that you keep trying to post last. I was attempting to be nice.
> what I will now need is the following.
> 1. your real name
> 2. your address
> 3. your next of kin
> 4. your religious preference for services.
> 
> thank you for your understanding in this matter.


----------



## Dupontster

ocean733 said:
			
		

>



Don't laugh at him...It just makes him go on and on...


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## Bronwyn

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

>


Are we there yet?


----------



## Dupontster

nope


----------



## sunflower




----------



## juggy4805

What it do homey?


----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> What it do homey?



I thought you went away...


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## MysticalMom




----------



## Bustem' Down

MysticalMom said:
			
		

>


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## Bustem' Down

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

>


----------



## sockgirl77

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

>


Flowers are nice but I could do without the whippin'.


----------



## Bustem' Down

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Flowers are nice but I could do without the whippin'.


I thought everyone liked a whippin'


----------



## sockgirl77

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I thought everyone liked a whippin'


Nope. Not me. I prefer gentler lovin'.


----------



## tater

Oops, nearly forgot about this


----------



## vraiblonde

tater said:
			
		

> Oops, nearly forgot about this


----------



## bcp

Im back.
 been gone today.
 oops, wrong thread again. Oh well


----------



## Foxhound

bcp said:
			
		

> Im back.
> been gone today.
> oops, wrong thread again. Oh well


 

 How are things BCP?


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## Bronwyn

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

>



Need some   ???


----------



## Dupontster

Mornin all, just had my 1st.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> Need some   ???


Yes. I do.


----------



## sunflower




----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## Bronwyn

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Yes. I do.



 I brewed a pot for ya!


----------



## HottChild




----------



## Dupontster

Hey, I have to run out for a while...You all keep me a spot here OK?


----------



## Bronwyn

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Hey, I have to run out for a while...You all keep me a spot here OK?


Sure, no prob.


----------



## Dupontster

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> Sure, no prob.



Thanks, you're a wonderful person....


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## SLIM

You know, noone will ever WIN!


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## juggy4805

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

>




Hey!


----------



## sockgirl77

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Hey!


----------



## juggy4805

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

>





How is everything? I'll be in your neck of the woods in 2 weeks.


----------



## juggy4805

SLIM said:
			
		

> You know, noone will ever WIN!





Not true.


----------



## sockgirl77

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> How is everything? I'll be in your neck of the woods in 2 weeks.


Lovely.


----------



## juggy4805

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Lovely.




Was that a bit of sarcasm?


----------



## ocean733

SLIM said:
			
		

> You know, noone will ever WIN!


 
Stop posting.  I'll let you know who wins.


----------



## Bronwyn

ocean733 said:
			
		

> Stop posting.  I'll let you know who wins.



There should have been a cut off time. That would have made it more interesting!


----------



## juggy4805

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> There should have been a cut off time. That would have made it more interesting!


----------



## CMC122

Who farted


----------



## otter

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Who farted



and what for??


----------



## Pete

I like pie


----------



## FromTexas

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Who farted


----------



## FromTexas

Pete said:
			
		

> I like pie



http://www.weebl.jolt.co.uk/pie.htm


----------



## CMC122

FromTexas said:
			
		

>


I knew it.

Now 'splain yourself to Otter


----------



## Dupontster

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Who farted



I did one time...


----------



## CMC122

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I did one time...


Just once?


----------



## crabcake

Aside from threads about porn and Dale Sr, this is a new record for Tater!


----------



## bcp

anyone else wake up today with a woody?


----------



## sunflower

bcp said:
			
		

> anyone else wake up today with a woody?


 
Beside me


----------



## Dupontster

bcp said:
			
		

> anyone else wake up today with a woody?


----------



## sunflower




----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## Dupontster

What?


----------



## CMC122

Farts and woodies, who da thunk it?


----------



## Dupontster

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Farts and woodies, who da thunk it?



Now who started the fart thing....


----------



## CMC122

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Now who started the fart thing....


FromTexas did.


----------



## Dupontster

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Who farted



I thought you did...


----------



## otter

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I did.



Yeah, she did.


----------



## CMC122

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I thought you did...


No I asked who did


----------



## CMC122

otter said:
			
		

> Yeah, she did.


Listen here Mr. Onemanband


----------



## bcp

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Farts and woodies, who da thunk it?


 at leat nobody mentioned darting. (darting, the act of  messing your pants with a watery discharge when farting, not to be confused with sharting, which is a discharge of a more solid movement.)


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## missperky

507


----------



## sockgirl77

867-5309


----------



## Dupontster

509


----------



## bcp

510


----------



## forever jewel




----------



## bcp

forever jewel said:
			
		

>


Ouch. stop that


----------



## sunflower




----------



## forever jewel

bcp said:
			
		

> Ouch. stop that


 Here you go  

Is that better?


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> Here you go
> 
> Is that better?


 
 Get a room!


----------



## bcp

forever jewel said:
			
		

> Here you go
> 
> Is that better?


much. thank you for your quick attention to this matter.


----------



## Nanny Pam

Good morning


----------



## Bronwyn

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Good morning


Just spreading the love.


----------



## juggy4805

Holla!


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## juggy4805

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Tinkerbell

juggy4805 said:
			
		

>


Cool Juggy, you posted last!  What'd ya win?   




oh....


----------



## CMC122

bcp said:
			
		

> at leat nobody mentioned darting. (darting, the act of messing your pants with a watery discharge when farting, not to be confused with sharting, which is a discharge of a more solid movement.)


I'm glad you cleared that up for Duponster  He gets a little confused about this stuff being his age and all....


----------



## bcp

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I'm glad you cleared that up for Duponster  He gets a little confused about this stuff being his age and all....


 I understand his confusion.


----------



## Dupontster

To bof ya's


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## juggy4805

Pulled pork is awesome!


----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Pulled pork is awesome!



I know...Bear Creek?


----------



## juggy4805

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I know...Bear Creek?




Homemade. I'm a chef.


----------



## nachomama

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Pulled pork is awesome!



 We don't need to hear about you pulling pork...


----------



## Tinkerbell




----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Homemade. I'm a chef.


 
I was beginning to wonder if you worked or not....


----------



## juggy4805

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I was beginning to wonder if you worked or not....




Ha, not a professional chef. I do work though. I just have paperwork to do today.


----------



## Chain729

OK, so to get away from talking about juggy pulling his own pork.... anything of interest in this thread?


----------



## Tinkerbell

Chain729 said:
			
		

> OK, so to get away from talking about juggy pulling his own pork.... anything of interest in this thread?




I'm still trying to figure out what we win!


----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Ha, not a professional chef. I do work though. I just have paperwork to do today.



Maybe you should hop to it....There is nothing to see here...You don't have to post any more....At least on this thread...


----------



## Chain729

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to figure out what we win!





Cookies? Cash?  Cool new avatar?  A beating?  Get to give a beating?  A few hours with a hot chick?  :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbell

Chain729 said:
			
		

> ...Get to give a beating?




  you'd like that wouldn't you?


----------



## nachomama

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> you'd like that wouldn't you?



He might settle for a few hours with a hot chick...:shrug:


----------



## Chain729

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> you'd like that wouldn't you?



 No, never, of course not...  


I've been single for almost 2 months and the recent ex-GF/PS was preggo before that; so it's been awhile since I could play.


----------



## nachomama

Chain729 said:
			
		

> No, never, of course not...
> 
> 
> I've been single for almost 2 months and the recent ex-GF/PS was preggo before that; so it's been awhile since I could play.



OK, then I'll do the APS/Pete interview...*female version*

Are you cute?
What do you drive?
Boxers or Briefs?


----------



## Chain729

nachomama said:
			
		

> He might settle for a few hours with a hot chick...:shrug:



Depends on her idea of "spending time together" or "hanging out."  



Though with a 4 month old, 6 animals, and long work hours, plus dealing with  BS, I am starting to get a bit stir-crazy; so I probably would settle for less


----------



## Dupontster

I NEED HELP....I am addicted to this thread....  I can't help myself...I have to answer each and every post....Please someone help me...  Just let me win...It means sooooooo much to me...


----------



## nachomama

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I NEED HELP....I am addicted to this thread....  I can't help myself...I have to answer each and every post....Please someone help me...  Just let me win...It means sooooooo much to me...




Just Say no...BACK AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell

nachomama said:
			
		

> OK, then I'll do the APS/Pete interview...*female version*
> 
> Are you cute?
> What do you drive?
> Boxers or Briefs?




Does the female version include "Are you chubby?"


----------



## nachomama

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> Does the female version include "Are you chubby?"



  I knew I forgot something.


----------



## Chain729

nachomama said:
			
		

> OK, then I'll do the APS/Pete interview...*female version*
> 
> Are you cute?
> What do you drive?
> Boxers or Briefs?



Depends on what kind of guy you go for.  Check MySpace  :shrug:
Ranger XLT, extended cab 4X4, usually (modded Neon is on jack-stands)
Boxers


----------



## juggy4805

nachomama said:
			
		

> He might settle for a few hours with a hot chick...:shrug:





How about giving a beating to a hot chick for a few hours.


----------



## Dupontster

nachomama said:
			
		

> Just Say no...BACK AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD!!!



Tried that....Didn't work...


----------



## Chain729

nachomama said:
			
		

> I knew I forgot something.



 Nope.  Carved out of wood.


----------



## Chain729

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> How about giving a beating to a hot chick for a few hours.



 while  then  and then   and   then more  before sleeping.


----------



## juggy4805

Chain729 said:
			
		

> while  then  and then   and   then more  before sleeping.





Exactly!


----------



## nachomama

Chain729 said:
			
		

> Nope.  Carved out of wood.


----------



## Dupontster

I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...


----------



## juggy4805

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...I will not go away...



Ok, you win.


----------



## Chain729

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Ok, you win.



Screw that!  I'm sticking around at least until I find out what the prize is.  No way I'd miss getting a hot PS!*





*Subject to minimum sanity requirements and the definition of "hot."  For full disclosure see "Terms and Conditions" brochure.


----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Ok, you win.



Thought you were pulling your pork somewhere....


----------



## Chain729

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Thought you were pulling your pork somewhere....




Hey!  We successfully diverted attention from that trainwreck to hot chicks and you want to bring it up again?


----------



## Dupontster

Hey, I know....If Tater can't/won't stop this thread, lets us do it....Lets say the person that makes post # 812 is the winner....That gives us a way to go...Now, what do they win...I guess braggin rights is all ya get....I'm not buying any prizes....Ready, set, go....


----------



## Dupontster

560


----------



## sunflower




----------



## Kain99

OMG!  Another lamb to the slaughter tread!


----------



## sunflower




----------



## Chain729

Kain99 said:
			
		

> OMG!  Another lamb to the slaughter tread!



Who's getting slaughtered?  Who's doing the slaughtering?

ullingupachair:


----------



## sunflower

Why do ppl have to mess with me... grrrrr


----------



## Chain729

sunflower said:
			
		

> Why do ppl have to mess with me... grrrrr



Height/bra size/kinky/romantically attached

I might know someone that would mess with ya in a way that's less frustrating


----------



## sunflower

Chain729 said:
			
		

> Height/bra size/kinky/romantically attached
> 
> I might know someone that would mess with ya in a way that's less frustrating


 
5' 6

38 D

Sure

Yes.....


----------



## SLIM

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Not true.




Okay,I guess we ALL win!


----------



## SLIM

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> There should have been a cut off time. That would have made it more interesting!



And be more than a 'smilie' or two words.


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## Dupontster

SLIM said:
			
		

> And be more than a 'smilie' or two words.



Read post 559


----------



## Chain729

sunflower said:
			
		

> 5' 6  Eh.. That's OK
> 
> 38 D
> 
> Sure
> 
> Yes.....  Damn...


----------



## bcp

SLIM said:
			
		

> And be more than a 'smilie' or two words.


9k87-79uoyylogh68 ;pogb/ u;u ytuuk'[o


----------



## CMC122

bcp said:
			
		

> 9k87-79uoyylogh68 ;pogb/ u;u ytuuk'[o


Did the cat fart again?


----------



## sunflower




----------



## Chain729

sunflower said:
			
		

>



Stop teasing me


----------



## Nanny Pam




----------



## Chain729

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

>




  Not very nice to egg on teasers or to make fun of someone's predicament.


----------



## sunflower

Good day to all


----------



## Nanny Pam

Did I win, yet?


----------



## Chain729

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Did I win, yet?



Nope.


----------



## nachomama

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Did I win, yet?



You will always be a winner in my book.


----------



## Dupontster

nachomama said:
			
		

> You will always be a winner in my book.


----------



## juggy4805

Dupontster said:
			
		

>


----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

>


No pork to pull today?


----------



## juggy4805

Dupontster said:
			
		

> No pork to pull todfay?





Nah......Maybe tonight.


----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Nah......Maybe tonight.


----------



## bcp

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Nah......Maybe tonight.


You gonna cook it first?


----------



## nachomama

bcp said:
			
		

> You gonna cook it first?



I can't even come up with a way to reply to that post...


----------



## bcp

nachomama said:
			
		

> I can't even come up with a way to reply to that post...


 and yet, you still thought to post just to knock me out of the winning post...

 Ive always treated you just like my own momma, now Im heart broked.


----------



## Chickie




----------



## sunflower




----------



## CMC122

nachomama said:
			
		

> I can't even come up with a way to reply to that post...


:snort:


----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

> :snort:


 

where the heck did the pot tread go?


----------



## meangirl

CableChick said:
			
		

> where the heck did the pot tread go?


 
 I just sent a post and INVALID THREAD.


----------



## CMC122

CableChick said:
			
		

> where the heck did the pot tread go?


----------



## cattitude

CableChick said:
			
		

> where the heck did the pot tread go?



up in smoke


----------



## CableChick

cattitude said:
			
		

> up in smoke


----------



## CMC122

cattitude said:
			
		

> up in smoke


----------



## CMC122

CableChick said:
			
		

>


Don't be looking for no contact high


----------



## SLIM

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Read post 559



Only 211 post to go!


----------



## Dupontster

SLIM said:
			
		

> Only 211 post to go!



No, 210


----------



## juggy4805

Dupontster said:
			
		

> No, 210





Just quit because I'm going to win.


----------



## Homer J

Are Not!


----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Just quit because I'm going to win.



I'm going to sneak in and win while you're off pulling some ones pork....


----------



## bcp

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I'm going to sneak in and win while you're off pulling some ones pork....


 I guess I better keep posting regular so nobody gets the idea that my pork is being pulled.

 dont want that now do I?

 then again,, I suppose it does make a difference as to who is pulling it.


----------



## Tinkerbell

You guys are STILL talking about pork pulling?


----------



## Chain729

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> You guys are STILL talking about pork pulling?



You offering to give them a hand?


----------



## juggy4805

Chain729 said:
			
		

> You offering to give them a hand?


----------



## Dupontster

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> You guys are STILL talking about pork pulling?




That's what guys do....


----------



## juggy4805

Dupontster said:
			
		

> That's what guys do....





I had to get ahead again.


----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I had to get ahead again.



See how you are?  Always have to have the last word....


----------



## Tinkerbell

Chain729 said:
			
		

> You offering to give them a hand?




  Oh no... I think they have quite enough experience on thier own and know just how they like their pork pulled.


----------



## Chain729

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> Oh no... I think they have quite enough experience on thier own and know just how they like their pork pulled.



They might, but I don't and could use some help.  I'm young and just an angel   



My horns are showing again, aren't they?


----------



## nachomama

Chain729 said:
			
		

> They might, but I don't and could use some help.  I'm young and just an angel
> 
> 
> 
> My horns are showing again, aren't they?



  Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Chain729

nachomama said:
			
		

> Is it time to go home yet?



Nope


----------



## nachomama

Chain729 said:
			
		

> Nope


----------



## Dupontster

I am home....


----------



## nachomama

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I am home....



I'm not.


----------



## Dupontster

nachomama said:
			
		

> I'm not.



I am


----------



## kathie54

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I am


i'm the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nachomama

kathie54 said:
			
		

> i'm the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



um....no.  You are not.


----------



## kathie54

nachomama said:
			
		

> um....no.  You are not.


yes i am


----------



## Tinkerbell

Nope sorry. Whoever posts after me is the winner.


----------



## kathie54

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> Nope sorry. Whoever posts after me is the winner.


thank you for the win!!


----------



## nachomama

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> Nope sorry. Whoever posts after me is the winner.



Thanks for PM'ing me before you posted that.


----------



## kathie54

nachomama said:
			
		

> Thanks for PM'ing me before you posted that.


i win


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## nachomama

TWL's wife said:
			
		

>



Hey Tigg!


----------



## kathie54

TWL's wife said:
			
		

>


hey


----------



## Dupontster

I am sooooooooooo sorry...You have to be 18 to win...


----------



## kathie54

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I am sooooooooooo sorry...You have to be 18 to win...


It doesn't say anything about age now does it    and besides what  do you win?


----------



## Homer J

kathie54 said:
			
		

> It doesn't say anything about age now does it    and besides what  do you win?



I'll let you know when I win.


----------



## juggy4805

Yo!


----------



## Homer J

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Yo!



Yo Yo!


----------



## Dupontster

Yo Yo Yo


----------



## juggy4805

Ho Ho Hoooo Merry Christmas


----------



## sunflower

Yeah


----------



## Nanny Pam

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Ho Ho Hoooo Merry Christmas


Who you callin' HO?  



Did I win, yet?


----------



## Tinkerbell

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Who you callin' HO?
> 
> 
> 
> Did I win, yet?




 Nanny! You're winning!!!!


----------



## Dupontster

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> Nanny! You're winning!!!!


No she's not.....


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## sunflower

Shake Shake Shake


----------



## kathie54

sunflower said:
			
		

> Shake Shake Shake


Hahahahahahahahahahah i win


----------



## Tinkerbell

We already told you --- you have to be over 18!


----------



## Dupontster

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> We already told you --- you have to be over 18!



Kids just won't listen will they?


----------



## Tinkerbell

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Kids just won't listen will they?




You're tellin' me! Sometimes they just make you want to   em.


----------



## Chain729

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> You're tellin' me! Sometimes they just make you want to   em.



  Yep.


----------



## Foxhound

Sorry I can't post here, I'm lurking.


----------



## Wenchy

Foxhound said:
			
		

> lurking



stalker


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## bcp

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Sorry I can't post here, I'm jurking.



:fixed:


----------



## EmnJoe




----------



## slaphappynmd

im back


----------



## juggy4805




----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

>



Mornin


----------



## mAlice

This is the stupidest f'n thread in the history of somd.com.


----------



## juggy4805

elaine said:
			
		

> This is the stupidest f'n thread in the history of somd.com.





You are right. This is the dumbest thing ever!


----------



## Dupontster

elaine said:
			
		

> This is the stupidest f'n thread in the history of somd.com.



I agree..


----------



## Nanny Pam

What the hell....


----------



## juggy4805

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I agree..




I agree that you agree.


----------



## sunflower

I dont agree


----------



## SLIM

Only 149 more posts!  oops!


----------



## Dupontster

Gettin closer....


----------



## SLIM

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Gettin closer....


Maybe 'yesterday' will catch 147 more posts!


----------



## bcp

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I agree..





			
				sunflower said:
			
		

> I dont agree



 I cant decide.


----------



## Foxhound

bcp said:
			
		

> I cant decide.





That's not all he can't do!


----------



## Dupontster




----------



## kathie54

Dupontster said:
			
		

>


hey im still here


----------



## Dupontster

kathie54 said:
			
		

> hey im still here



Me too


----------



## sunflower




----------



## Foxhound

Bah! Smow!


----------



## bcp

I like snow.


----------



## donbarzini

bcp said:
			
		

> I like snow.



I don't


----------



## bcp

donbarzini said:
			
		

> I don't


odd that we wouldnt agree on something as natural as snow.


----------



## Dupontster

bcp said:
			
		

> odd that we wouldnt agree on something as natural as snow.



Don't you have some smow to shovel somewhere?


----------



## bcp

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Don't you have some smow to shovel somewhere?


Not really.
 I wear American shoes and drive American cars. snow is not an issue.
 but I do think my snow shovel was made in china.


----------



## kathie54

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Bah! Smow!


Smow? and i thought i was bad at spelling.


----------



## juggy4805

Yo, Whats the deal?


----------



## Dupontster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Yo, Whats the deal?



You man....You're the deal...


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## Foxhound

I like this page!


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## bcp

Foxhound said:
			
		

> I like this page!


 so do I

 you get your bike back up and running yet?


----------



## sunflower




----------



## bcp

sunflower said:
			
		

>


I like the banana too

 not like that.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Guess I'll put in my post.


----------



## SLIM

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## bcp

SLIM said:
			
		

> Happy Easter Everyone!


 thanks, but dont you think thats a little bit wrong to leave our jewish posters out of your wishes for a happy day?


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## sunflower

Happy Sunday


----------



## jp2854

Morning all


----------



## SLIM

bcp said:
			
		

> thanks, but dont you think thats a little bit wrong to leave our jewish posters out of your wishes for a happy day?



Sorry,  Happy Bunny Day


----------



## donbarzini

bcp said:
			
		

> thanks, but dont you think thats a little bit wrong to leave our jewish posters out of your wishes for a happy day?




Yeah....How could you "pass over" them?............................


----------



## sunflower

: Why wont my hair do what I want it to do...  Im soooo sick of the ponytail


----------



## Dougstermd

Dupontster said:
			
		

> You man....You're the deal...




well he is a millionare I heard


----------



## Chain729

sunflower said:
			
		

> : Why wont my hair do what I want it to do...  Im soooo sick of the ponytail



Same reason that mine won't?  :shrug:


----------



## Foxhound

bcp said:
			
		

> so do I
> 
> you get your bike back up and running yet?




Happy Ishtar! 

Nope had a broken stud in the exhaust header. Got that taken care of and it friggin smowed!!!! I hope to have it running before this coming weekend.


----------



## Dupontster

Lets hurry up and get this thing over with.....


----------



## Dupontster

I got post #700....


----------



## sunflower




----------



## Bronwyn

sunflower said:
			
		

> : Why wont my hair do what I want it to do...  Im soooo sick of the ponytail


A perfect excuse for a trip to get your hair done at the salon!


----------



## kathie54

hi


----------



## nachomama

kathie54 said:
			
		

> hi



You get to go back to school tomorrow.


----------



## juggy4805

I wish I was back in high school. Being an adult sucks.


----------



## Foxhound




----------



## SLIM

STILL 105 more posts to go !


----------



## missperky




----------



## bcp

still here?


----------



## SLIM

missperky said:
			
		

>


Hi missperky


----------



## SLIM

bcp said:
			
		

> still here?



Getting ready to call it a night. 
One more thread to check.


----------



## bcp

im still here


----------



## Bronwyn

bcp said:
			
		

> im still here


 me 2


----------



## Foxhound

Not me.


----------



## bcp

shouldnt you all be in bed or something?


----------



## Bronwyn

bcp said:
			
		

> shouldnt you all be in bed or something?



or something...


----------



## princess73

I am so tired!  I wish I were in my bed!


----------



## Dupontster

I'm so tired, I wish I was in your bed too.....


----------



## juggy4805

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I'm so tired, I wish I was in your bed too.....


----------



## bcp

Im old. I dont want nobody in my bed.


----------



## Geek

bcp said:
			
		

> Im old. I dont want nobody in my bed.


----------



## Dupontster

bcp said:
			
		

> Im old. I dont want nobody in my bed.



I'm older than you and I do....


----------



## nachomama

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I'm older than you and I do....


----------



## Dupontster

nachomama said:
			
		

>



  Back at ya....


----------



## Agee

Ding, Ding, Ding, we have a winner!


----------



## bresamil

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Ding, Ding, Ding, we have a winner!


I think not.


----------



## Agee

bresamil said:
			
		

> I think not.


 
hah!


----------



## nachomama

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## nachomama

TWL's wife said:
			
		

>



Hey Tigga!


----------



## TWLs wife

nachomama said:
			
		

> Hey Tigga!


I still have a cold that is kicking my butt. But I feel better then yesterday.


----------



## nachomama

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> I still have a cold that is kicking my butt. But I feel better then yesterday.



That's good.  Drink plenty of fluids and get lots of rest.


----------



## TWLs wife

nachomama said:
			
		

> That's good.  Drink plenty of fluids and get lots of rest.


I'll drink what I can.  Rest is not opiton.  With the way my kids are, to little to let me sleep.boohiss


----------



## juggy4805

Tigga please


----------



## TWLs wife

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Tigga please


What?


----------



## SLIM

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I'm older than you and I do....



Depends on how COOOOLLLLDDDD it is.


----------



## SLIM

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> I still have a cold that is kicking my butt. But I feel better then yesterday.



Echinacia Tea!  Hope you feel better.


----------



## TWLs wife

SLIM said:
			
		

> Echinacia Tea!  Hope you feel better.


Thank you.


----------



## Foxhound

Get well soon TWL'swife.


----------



## bcp

oh what the heck, this thread dropped almost to half a page.


----------



## Bronwyn

bcp said:
			
		

> oh what the heck, this thread dropped almost to half a page.


 
The end.


----------



## bcp

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> The end.


I think so.


----------



## Bronwyn

bcp said:
			
		

> I think so.


And they lived happily ever after.


----------



## donbarzini

Until the sequel


----------



## Foxhound

And then the prequel.


----------



## juggy4805

I stay Doe boy fresh.


----------



## nachomama

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I stay Doe boy fresh.



:doughboygiggle:


----------



## Foxhound

Pislbury infection?


----------



## missperky

Someone needs a shot of peniscillian.


----------



## Foxhound

Good night.


----------



## bcp

Good night


----------



## donbarzini

good morning


----------



## Dupontster

Looks like 59 more to go....could today be the day?   See post 559....


----------



## bcp

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Looks like 59 more to go....could today be the day?   See post 559....


what are we aiming at?


----------



## Dupontster

bcp said:
			
		

> what are we aiming at?



Post 559 was a suggestion by me to end it....SEE POST 559...  
812 was the target....That'll be it for me anyway....


----------



## bcp

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Post 559 was a suggestion by me to end it....SEE POST 559...
> 812 was the target....That'll be it for me anyway....


ok I understand


----------



## sunflower




----------



## bcp

sunflower said:
			
		

>


didnt mean for that to be funny.


----------



## sunflower

bcp said:
			
		

> didnt mean for that to be funny.


----------



## Foxhound

Why 812? I guess I'll read post 559.


----------



## Foxhound

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Why 812? I guess I'll read post 559.




Didn't explain why 812? Random number? Significant?  

I'm just wondering.


----------



## Dupontster

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Didn't explain why 812? Random number? Significant?
> 
> I'm just wondering.



Just a number I picked out of the blue...We need to end this damn thread...


----------



## juggy4805

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Just a number I picked out of the blue...We need to end this damn thread...




I agree. This is the last post. No one else may post. If you post you will be struck by bolts from the sky. If you post you will be banned from the sight as per Vrai.


----------



## Foxhound

Did Vrai say that?


----------



## juggy4805

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Did Vrai say that?




Yes. Last night in a dream as I was sleeping.


----------



## Dupontster

I will respectfully admit defeat if I am not the 812th poster.....But...If I am I'm gonna rub everyones nose in it baby....


----------



## SLIM

SLIM said:
			
		

> And be more than a 'smilie' or two words.



You forgot this too Dupontster!  
Just to make it more interesting!(Post 569)
Only 45 more to go!


----------



## Dupontster

SLIM said:
			
		

> Only 45 more to go!



 44 more...Don't tell anyone else...


----------



## bcp

Dupontster said:
			
		

> 44 more...Don't tell anyone else...


 I wont


----------



## Bronwyn

bcp said:
			
		

> I wont


The end is really in sight??


----------



## bcp

you werent supposed to know


----------



## Foxhound

BCP likes spotted dick from what I hear!!!


----------



## Dupontster

bcp said:
			
		

> you werent supposed to know



You're a determined little rascal aren't you?   Bet ya $5 that I get closer to 812 than you do....


----------



## bcp

Dupontster said:
			
		

> You're a determined little rascal aren't you?   Bet ya $5 that I get closer to 812 than you do....


apparently not as determined as you are.


----------



## Dupontster

bcp said:
			
		

> apparently not as determined as you are.



It really means a lot to me...You want to concede?


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## ocean733

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> I tried way too hard not to post in this thread.


 
You're right.  

No more posts are being accepted.


----------



## bcp

Dupontster said:
			
		

> It really means a lot to me...You want to concede?


Ive never won anything and Im old now.
 this may be my last chance before I die.


----------



## Dupontster

bcp said:
			
		

> Ive never won anything and Im old now.
> this may be my last chance before I die.



But I'm older than you are so I might die first....  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Two old pharts battling it out....


----------



## bcp

Dupontster said:
			
		

> But I'm older than you are so I might die first....
> .Two old pharts battling it out....



 Bum fights?


----------



## bcp

Dupontster said:
			
		

> But I'm older than you are so I might die first....
> Two old pharts battling it out....


bum fights?


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## mommarock

TWL's wife said:
			
		

>


----------



## TWLs wife

mommarock said:
			
		

>


  Hi to you to.


----------



## The Dude

Look, nothing is fahqed, here, man.
Nothing is fahqed?  The god damn plane has crashed into the mountain! 

Did I win?


----------



## missperky




----------



## bcp

missperky said:
			
		

>


 why are you so happy?
 did someone bring you beer?


----------



## jaybeeztoo

bcp said:
			
		

> why are you so happy?
> did someone bring you beer?



If they did, can they bring me some too?


----------



## bcp

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> If they did, can they bring me some too?


 I want some too please


----------



## Foxhound

I'll have a iced tea and a warm TT!!!


----------



## missperky

bcp said:
			
		

> why are you so happy?
> did someone bring you beer?


 
Yes, want one?


----------



## jaybeeztoo

missperky said:
			
		

> Yes, want one?



Yes he does and so do I.  Thank you


----------



## missperky

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> Yes he does and so do I. Thank you


 

Sure, no problem.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

missperky said:
			
		

> Sure, no problem.




Thanks


----------



## Foxhound

I guess you're not going to offer me any tea, or TT!


----------



## missperky

Foxhound said:
			
		

> I guess you're not going to offer me any tea, or TT!


 


Hush 


(  .  )   (  .  )


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Foxhound said:
			
		

> I guess you're not going to offer me any tea, or TT!




Call me stupid, but what the hell is TT?

MP, you can put more of the song in your siggy.  I posted the damn song


----------



## missperky

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> Call me stupid, but what the hell is TT?
> 
> MP, you can put more of the song in your siggy. I posted the damn song


 


Ok, but if I get in trouble, I'm blaming it on you.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

missperky said:
			
		

> Ok, but if I get in trouble, I'm blaming it on you.



Won't it blip out the bad words anyway?


----------



## missperky

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> Won't it blip out the bad words anyway?


 


I think so...


----------



## jaybeeztoo

missperky said:
			
		

> I think so...



Hope so   Don't want your time out blamed on me.


----------



## missperky

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> Hope so  Don't want your time out blamed on me.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

missperky said:
			
		

>




Ha ha, there ya go girl.  That's a good damn song.  I can't wait to see them in concert


----------



## missperky

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> Ha ha, there ya go girl. That's a good damn song. I can't wait to see them in concert


 
When are they in concert?


----------



## jaybeeztoo

missperky said:
			
		

> When are they in concert?



I dunno 

I have them on myspace as a friend...I would have to check.  But when they are somewhat local, I will be there


----------



## Foxhound

missperky said:
			
		

> Hush
> 
> 
> (  .  )   (  .  )




Thanks for the warm TTs.


----------



## missperky

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> I dunno
> 
> I have them on myspace as a friend...I would have to check. But when they are somewhat local, I will be there


 
We just missed them on 4/7 in VA.


----------



## missperky

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Thanks for the warm TTs.


 
YW,


----------



## jaybeeztoo

missperky said:
			
		

> When are they in concert?


Apr 13 2007 8:00P 
 Buzz Fest '07 Oklahoma City 
Apr 14 2007 8:00P 
 Palladium - Pre Edge Party Dallas, TX, Texas 
Apr 15 2007 8:00P 
 Graham Central Station Brownsville, Texas 
Apr 18 2007 8:00P 
 University of Arkansas Fayetville, Arkansas 
Apr 19 2007 8:00P 
 Carl Perkins Civic Center Jackson, Tennessee 
Apr 21 2007 8:00P 
 Buzzfest Houston, Texas 
Apr 22 2007 8:00P 
 XFest Lubbock 
Apr 24 2007 8:00P 
 The Strand Shrevport, Louisiana 
Apr 26 2007 8:00P 
 Bandcamp FT Lauderdale, Florida 
Apr 27 2007 8:00P 
 WJBX 99X Fest FT.Meyers 
Apr 28 2007 8:00P 
 Earthday Birthday Orlando, Florida 
Apr 29 2007 8:00P 
 Livestock Tampa, Florida 
May 5 2007 8:00P 
 Tabernacle Atlanta, GA, Georgia


----------



## jaybeeztoo

missperky said:
			
		

> We just missed them on 4/7 in VA.



I looked into that when they were in Richmond and I believe it was sold out.  

They'll be back or I'll be taking one hell of a road trip.


----------



## Foxhound

This thread is silly I'm not posting here anymore!!!


----------



## bcp

getting close isnt it?
 I want to take this moment to thank you all....


----------



## bcp

Today, 09:14 PM 			 							 		 		 			  			#*812* _bcp_ (Premo) 				 vbmenu_register("postmenu_2058186", true);  				 			
 			 			Dimwit



 

				Member Since: Dec 2005
 				Location: Davidsonville
 				 				 					Posts: 3,995 				
 				Power/Points: 21474878 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



































					 		 	 	 	 		 		 		 		getting close isnt it?
 I want to take this moment to thank you all....
 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________
*You might not be the best lookin girl here, but beauty's only a light switch away*.


----------



## missperky

Foxhound said:
			
		

> This thread is silly I'm not posting here anymore!!!


 
Sure ya won't.


----------



## Dupontster

bcp said:
			
		

> getting close isnt it?
> I want to take this moment to thank you all....




I am devistated and I hate you....I am going to jump off the bridge now....SLAM....


----------



## bcp

Dupontster said:
			
		

> I am devistated and I hate you....I am going to jump off the bridge now....SLAM....


Vrail, could you please delete his post so that the police dont come looking for me when the body is found?

 thank you


----------



## bcp

This makes me feel bad now.
 I sat here with two windows open, 
 one with my final comment typed and ready to send
 the other with the thread, hitting refresh waiting for the exact moment to send the post.

 and I won.

 what I feel bad about (besides the evident lack of a life) is that, I might have gone back and deleted one of my earlier posts to back me up to the winning number had I missed it by one.


 nobody here cheated.

 I am scum


 but, I did win honestly, so I am winning scum


----------



## Dupontster

You should feel bad....But...I congratulate you....You played the game well...I decided not to jump off the bridge last night because when I got there it was dark and I couldn't see where I was jumping....I will check into alternative forms of sucide this morning....There also was a man blowing his horn on the bridge telling me to move on, so I did....This will be my last post on this thread....Thank You and good day....SLAM again..


----------



## bcp

I was really expecting more excitement over this huge accomplishment.

 dissapointed in Davidsonville.


----------



## nachomama

bcp said:
			
		

> I was really expecting more excitement over this huge accomplishment.
> 
> dissapointed in Davidsonville.



It ain't over till the nappy-headed fat lady sings...

And I'm only on #4 of this box of cupcakes.


----------



## SLIM

bcp said:
			
		

> I was really expecting more excitement over this huge accomplishment.
> 
> dissapointed in Davidsonville.


Sorry I didn't get back online sooner but, unlike SOME PEOPLE, I have other things to do


----------



## SLIM

Dupontster said:
			
		

> You should feel bad....But...I congratulate you....You played the game well...I decided not to jump off the bridge last night because when I got there it was dark and I couldn't see where I was jumping....I will check into alternative forms of sucide this morning....There also was a man blowing his horn on the bridge telling me to move on, so I did....This will be my last post on this thread....Thank You and good day....SLAM again..


  What happened Dupontster? Did you get up to go to the bathroom or something? Even missperky got one in before you


----------



## bcp

SLIM said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't get back online sooner but, unlike SOME PEOPLE, I have other things to do


Wanna trade lives?

 im bored


----------



## SLIM

bcp said:
			
		

> Wanna trade lives?
> 
> im bored



No but come on over, I'm sure I can find something for you to do so you don't have to be so bored. 
Did you get your $5 from Dupontster? I believe it was Post 773!


----------



## bcp

SLIM said:
			
		

> Did you get your $5 from Dupontster? I believe it was Post 773!


Thanks for pointing that out. Im going right down to collect it. Maybe its enough to purchase the services of a _Nappy Headed Ho_.


----------



## SLIM

bcp said:
			
		

> Thanks for pointing that out. Im going right down to collect it. Maybe its enough to purchase the services of a _Nappy Headed Ho_.



 I doubt it but it's enough to buy a 6-pack of some CHEAP
              beer


----------



## bcp

SLIM said:
			
		

> I doubt it but it's enough to buy a 6-pack of some CHEAP
> beer


maybe with the cheap beer I can entice the nappy headed ho to party with me.
 just have to remember to bring lysol


----------



## SLIM

bcp said:
			
		

> maybe with the cheap beer I can entice the nappy headed ho to party with me.
> just have to remember to bring lysol



 That just might work


----------



## juggy4805

Yo!


----------



## sunflower

Ho~


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## missperky

Winner


----------



## TWLs wife

missperky said:
			
		

> Winner


  NOT!!!


----------



## sunflower

This is a PSA:

Game over....


----------



## TWLs wife

sunflower said:
			
		

> This is a PSA:
> 
> Game over....


NOT!!


----------



## missperky

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> NOT!!!


----------



## missperky

sunflower said:
			
		

> This is a PSA:
> 
> Game over....


----------



## TWLs wife

missperky said:
			
		

>


----------



## missperky

TWL's wife said:
			
		

>


----------



## TWLs wife

missperky said:
			
		

>


----------



## missperky

TWL's wife said:
			
		

>


----------



## TWLs wife

missperky said:
			
		

>


----------



## missperky

TWL's wife said:
			
		

>


----------



## TWLs wife

missperky said:
			
		

>


----------



## missperky




----------



## TWLs wife

missperky said:
			
		

>


----------



## OrneryPest

This thread is guaranteed to go on forever.  There'll never be any last person.  Several thousand years from now, archaeologists will dig it up and it'll still be going.


----------



## TWLs wife

OrneryPest said:
			
		

> This thread is guaranteed to go on forever.  There'll never be any last person.  Several thousand years from now, archaeologists will dig it up and it'll still be going.


I bet.


----------



## tater




----------



## Chain729

OrneryPest said:
			
		

> This thread is guaranteed to go on forever.  There'll never be any last person.  Several thousand years from now, archaeologists will dig it up and *they'll start posting to it.*



:fixed:


----------



## Tinkerbell

Chain729 said:
			
		

> :fixed:




 











This is all Tater's fault.


----------



## bresamil




----------



## Richard Cranium

Not fun, because vrai or any other moderator can post then lock the thread.


----------



## Tinkerbell

Richard Cranium said:
			
		

> Not fun, because vrai or any other moderator can post then lock the thread.




You want them to lock this thread?  

Why in the world would you want that?


----------



## sunflower




----------



## Richard Cranium

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> You want them to lock this thread?
> 
> Why in the world would you want that?



Uhh...I never said I wanted that. C'mon now.


----------



## Tinkerbell

Richard Cranium said:
			
		

> Uhh...I never said I wanted that. C'mon now.




 I know what you're up to. You're trying to win.


----------



## Richard Cranium

I doubt I'd win. I'm not a SMIB....but I am a nappy-headed ho. Where's my free tuition?


----------



## bcp

The auther of this thread specifically stated that the winner would be the poster to hit 812.

 sorry people, but Ive won.
 Now, I dont wish to brag on this,, ok, so I do, because that is the only thing that was going to be awarded. bragging rights. THey are mine as would indicated by my post at number 812.

 thank you all for understanding.


----------



## Homer J

So did anyone win yet?


----------



## Lenny

Not yet.


----------



## Barnacle

How about now?


----------



## Tinkerbell

Would you let this thread die????











  oh carp.....


----------



## Barnacle

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> Would you let this thread die????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh carp.....


There's something fishy about this post....


----------



## Homer J

Barnacle said:
			
		

> There's something fishy about this post....



Let's keep it going just for the halibut.


----------



## juggy4805

I was looking for this yesterday and couldn't find it.


----------



## tater

Oops, wrong thread


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## ocean733

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZS 
Move over. I win.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Smirnoff Twisted Watermelon Rocks!


----------



## Rael

Just found this, the thread that would never end. Let it be me.


----------



## Homer J

Rael said:
			
		

> Just found this, the thread that would never end. Let it be me.



Nope.


----------



## kathie54

what do we win ?


----------



## Homer J

kathie54 said:
			
		

> what do we win ?



I'll let you know when I win.


----------



## kathie54

Homer J said:
			
		

> I'll let you know when I win.


i'm going to win not you


----------



## Homer J

kathie54 said:
			
		

> i'm going to win not you



Are Not.


----------



## Foxhound

If you go back and read the whole thread you will see it was won already!





have fun reading


----------



## ocean733

Foxhound said:
			
		

> If you go back and read the whole thread you will see it was won already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have fun reading


 
Wrong.  But it's finished now.  I will come claim the prize.


----------



## Foxhound

Nope, BCP already has the prize!


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## kathie54

Homer J said:
			
		

> Are Not.


ya sure homer? all i know is that i'm going to win and nobody else


----------



## SLIM

Foxhound said:
			
		

> This thread is silly I'm not posting here anymore!!!



I thought you said you weren't going to post here anymore!


----------



## SLIM

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> This is all Tater's fault.




I think it's up to Tater who wins


----------



## Homer J

SLIM said:
			
		

> I think it's up to Tater who wins



TATER!  What say you?


----------



## Nanny Pam




----------



## kathie54

well i know who won't win


----------



## lkrbrady1

couldn't help myself


----------



## SLIM

lkrbrady1 said:
			
		

> couldn't help myself




yea, me neither!


----------



## Lenny

Did I win yet?


----------



## ocean733

Lenny said:
			
		

> Did I win yet?


 
nope


----------



## kathie54

hi how about who ever gets the 1000th post wins


----------



## kathie54

ooops i win


----------



## Homer J

kathie54 said:
			
		

> ooops i win


----------



## juggy4805

Ok, Homer wins.


----------



## Homer J

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Ok, Homer wins.



 for me.


----------



## kathie54

no i win


----------



## SLIM

Okay Tater, It's been 23 days since the last post. It's your call


----------



## Rael

SLIM said:
			
		

> Okay Tater, It's been 23 days since the last post. It's your call


Curious SLIM, what page was this on when you exhumed it? Gotta love these threads that go on for months, even annual revitalizations of birthday cards! 

Okay, call my bluff, it is I who will win this...!


----------



## Fishn Guy

This piece of shat went on for 90 pages?
I see I haven't missed much


----------



## Homer J

Fishn Guy said:
			
		

> This piece of shat went on for 90 pages?
> I see I haven't missed much



No, you haven't missed much, but should we try for 91 pages?


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## SLIM

Okay, I'm bored. I win!


----------



## missperky

SLIM said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm bored. I win!



Nope, I win....


----------



## TWLs wife

missperky said:
			
		

> Nope, I win....


  nope, I'm the winner !!


----------



## missperky

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> nope, I'm the winner !!



Nope, I am.


----------



## TWLs wife

missperky said:
			
		

> Nope, I am.


Not!!


----------



## missperky

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> Not!!


I am.


----------



## TWLs wife

missperky said:
			
		

> I am.


Ok, you win !!


----------



## missperky

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> Ok, you win !!


----------



## FireBrand

missperky said:
			
		

>


 
OK, thanks! I win


----------



## missperky

FireBrand said:
			
		

> OK, thanks! I win



No...


----------



## TWLs wife

missperky said:
			
		

>


----------



## SLIM

Okay, now that you have that out of your system, I WIN!


----------



## FireBrand

SLIM said:
			
		

> Okay, now that you have that out of your system, I WIN!


 
 Not Yet


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## missperky

Winner


----------



## FireBrand

TWL's wife said:
			
		

>


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:
			
		

>


 &  again.


----------



## missperky




----------



## FireBrand

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> &  again.


----------



## TWLs wife

FireBrand said:
			
		

>


----------



## missperky




----------



## FireBrand

missperky said:
			
		

>


 
Not so fast, hot pants !


----------



## missperky

FireBrand said:
			
		

> Not so fast, hot pants !


----------



## missperky




----------



## SLIM

lol keep trying!


----------



## missperky

SLIM said:
			
		

> lol keep trying!


----------



## SLIM

missperky said:
			
		

>



 Good one Missperky now GO TO BED!


----------



## Foxhound




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## missperky




----------



## FireBrand

missperky said:
			
		

>


 
bragulator


----------



## missperky

FireBrand said:
			
		

> bragulator


----------



## Foxhound




----------



## kathie54

wins what?


----------



## Foxhound




----------



## missperky

Foxhound said:
			
		

>


----------



## SLIM

missperky said:
			
		

>


  
You guys REALLY have got to find something else to do so 'I' can win!


----------



## sunflower




----------



## Chain729

sunflower said:
			
		

>




  Someone want to go to the grocery store for me?


----------



## ocean733

Chain729 said:
			
		

> Someone want to go to the grocery store for me?


 
No thank you.  But if you go, please pick me up some cooking spray.  TIA.


----------



## kathie54

ocean733 said:
			
		

> No thank you.  But if you go, please pick me up some cooking spray.  TIA.


hi, guess i win!


----------



## ocean733

kathie54 said:
			
		

> hi, guess i win!


 
Yeah, I guess you do.


----------



## Foxhound

No winners here only...


----------



## Rael




----------



## FireBrand

Foxhound said:


> No winners here only...


 
...Rael !


----------



## tater




----------



## Rael

I can't help it, it just cannot die.


----------



## missperky




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## FireBrand

Hey


----------



## nitwhit3286

hey I'm gunna admit it... I'm all  and bothered... damnit!  Why can't I be lonely and like it???? hahah


----------



## Geek

nitwhit3286 said:


> hey I'm gunna admit it... I'm all  and bothered... damnit!  Why can't I be lonely and like it???? hahah



 come to chat


----------



## cattitude

I'm still wearing my Petezaa sweater.


----------



## Rael

*Happy Birthday, tater!*


----------



## Nanny Pam

*TGIF*
Good morning!  


 for Tater


----------



## Dupontster

Who won this stupid thread?


----------



## sux2b44

hi everyone.


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## Agee

Hah-Hah !


----------



## Bronwyn

Happy Monday


----------



## Agee




----------



## Bronwyn

Airgasm said:


>



It's not healthy to eat this late at night.


----------



## Agee

Bronwyn said:


> It's not healthy to eat this late at night.


 
Indeed it's not, or posting with a good buzz on!


----------



## sunflower




----------



## kathie54

hi everyone! Now who isn't wearing green?


----------



## Nanny Pam

Green screen


----------



## kathie54

Nanny Pam said:


> Green screen



dang


----------



## Bronwyn

kathie54 said:


> hi everyone! Now who isn't wearing green?



I really have to remember to wear green to work tonight...


----------



## Rael

Bronwyn said:


> I really have to remember to wear green to work tonight...



How'd that work out for ya?


----------



## sunflower




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## rich70




----------



## sunflower

Game Over


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>



 Stop posting!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Stop posting!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>



Damn you!! Stop it!!


----------



## sunflower




----------



## rich70

sunflower said:


>



You too. Ok I give up then!


----------



## sunflower

never give up





rich70 said:


> You too. Ok I give up then!


----------



## rich70

sunflower said:


> never give up



Ok.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## morningbell

I WON


----------



## flomaster

morningbell said:


> I WON



Nope


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


>


this is really stupid you should just leave this thread and forget about it.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> this is really stupid you should just leave this thread and forget about it.



But I want to win the magic golden ticket!!!!! 

Might be free night at Roses!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> But I want to win the magic golden ticket!!!!!
> 
> Might be free night at Roses!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

I would hate to see what you have to eat to find that golden ticket.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I would hate to see what you have to eat to find that golden ticket.



Okay, just coughed up my coffee! You must have had the experience!!!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I would hate to see what you have to eat to find that golden ticket.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> this is really stupid you should just leave this thread and forget about it.



Um.....no


----------



## flomaster

rich70 said:


> Um.....no



Its a must to do before you die!!!!!  Like the 8th wonder of the world.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Um.....no


yes


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> yes



you first


----------



## rich70

flomaster said:


> Its a must to do before you die!!!!!  Like the 8th wonder of the world.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> you first


ok bye


----------



## flomaster

rich70 said:


>



Just do it and get it over with.  Might even make you feel better about the election coming up.  Roses is insane an so is election!!!!  Little bit of perspective for ya!!!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> ok bye



see ya


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> see ya


hope you have a good day


----------



## jwwb2000

rich70 said:


>




Why be such a chicken to go in there?


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> hope you have a good day



you too man! try not to get too drunk today


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Why be such a chicken to go in there?


ya.


----------



## rich70

jwwb2000 said:


> Why be such a chicken to go in there?



What are you talking about?


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> ya.



No scarier than a visit to the prostate Doc!  Bonus points for admitting your fears!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> you too man! try not to get too drunk today


I have no plans for today or tonight so I wont


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I have no plans for today or tonight so I wont




You want me to drop off that movie?


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> You want me to drop off that movie?


ya maybe Ill make it a movie night wonder what  is doing tonight.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> ya maybe Ill make it a movie night wonder what  is doing tonight.





I don't a clue.

When I am leaving to go over the bridge, I will drop it off then.


----------



## NYCityGirl




----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


>


----------



## rich70

NYCityGirl said:


>


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


>





rich70 said:


>



Hello.


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> Hello.


how YOU doin


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> how YOU doin



Damn you're fast!


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> how YOU doin



Is that your Joey voice!?!?!?


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> Is that your Joey voice!?!?!?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Damn you're fast!


I saw something I liked on her profile had to move fast


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I saw something I liked on her profile had to move fast




Must have been this part "NYCityGirl is not a member of any public groups"


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Must have been this part "NYCityGirl is not a member of any public groups"


close


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> close



Yeah off to the left some!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Yeah off to the left some!


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> I saw something I liked on her profile had to move fast



oh really?!?! and what was that?


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> oh really?!?! and what was that?


*Biography*


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>



Okay that might have been a little desperate!! 

Next time try something subtle like


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> *Biography*



 I had to go back and look what I wrote.


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Okay that might have been a little desperate!!
> 
> Next time try something subtle like


what? I was happy she got it 


NYCityGirl said:


> I had to go back and look what I wrote.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> what? I was happy she got it



Oops. Misread.  Go back to be cool stalker dude!


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> what? I was happy she got it



what about the NY Giants part? you dont like that?


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Oops. Misread. Go back to be cool stalker dude!





NYCityGirl said:


> what about the NY Giants part? you dont like that?


----------



## rich70

NYCityGirl said:


> what about the NY Giants part? you dont like that?



No! The Steelers are gonna whip the Giants ass tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> No! The Steelers are gonna whip the Giants ass tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nana

rich70 said:


>




Hey you why don't you come over here too!! Tell Jen Hi!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


>



problem there sparky?


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> problem there sparky?


just waiting for a pic


----------



## rich70

nana said:


> Hey you why don't you come over here too!! Tell Jen Hi!



Um....no. Are you all busy? We are dead. I'll tell Jen you said


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Um....no. Are you all busy? We are dead. I'll tell Jen you said


Tell Jen I said  too.... (who's Jen)


----------



## nana

rich70 said:


> Um....no. Are you all busy? We are dead. I'll tell Jen you said



We have a little traffic nothing major just enough to get myself in trouble  Bob R is harassing me again but nothing new in that I am the only "girl" over here and they think it is so funny no one pays me any attention.


----------



## 4d2008

nana said:


> We have a little traffic nothing major just enough to get myself in trouble Bob R is harassing me again but nothing new in that I am the only "girl" over here and they think it is so funny no one pays me any attention.


----------



## NYCityGirl

rich70 said:


> No! The Steelers are gonna whip the Giants ass tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



what the hell have you been smoking this morning?!?!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


>


----------



## amotley




----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Tell Jen I said  too.... (who's Jen)



There you go again. You must teach me your ways Jedi Master!!


----------



## rich70

nana said:


> We have a little traffic nothing major just enough to get myself in trouble  Bob R is harassing me again but nothing new in that I am the only "girl" over here and they think it is so funny no one pays me any attention.



Do I need to come over there and lay some smackdown on some people?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> There you go again. You must teach me your ways Jedi Master!!


Learn you will


----------



## rich70

NYCityGirl said:


> what the hell have you been smoking this morning?!?!



I hope you really don't belive that the Giants are gonna win. They suck!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Learn you will



 You dork!

So when are you gonna come to Wing it Wed at Hooters?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> You dork!
> 
> So when are you gonna come to Wing it Wed at Hooters?


If I knew you all were going last wed I woulda been there. Im guessing this is a every wed thing? I wont be there this one but next I should be able to.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> If I knew you all were going last wed I woulda been there. Im guessing this is a every wed thing? I wont be there this one but next I should be able to.



Last Wed was a last minute thing. That place was packed once again. Let me know when you can go. I only work right down the street.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Last Wed was a last minute thing. That place was packed once again. Let me know when you can go. I only work right down the street.


----------



## nana

4d2008 said:


> Tell Jen I said  too.... (who's Jen)



My soon to be daughter in law


----------



## nana

rich70 said:


> Do I need to come over there and lay some smackdown on some people?




yes and then we can sell tickets to the forumites and both of us be rich and famous


----------



## 4d2008

nana said:


> My soon to be daughter in law


Im happy your happy


----------



## camily

nana said:


> yes and then we can sell tickets to the forumites and both of us be rich and famous



He's already rich.


----------



## rich70

camily said:


> He's already rich.



 Your right!!


----------



## camily

rich70 said:


> Your right!!


----------



## Baja28

camily said:


>


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## rich70

Baja28 said:


>


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>


----------



## nana

tyky said:


>


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## puggymom

tater said:


> to post in this thread...... *WINS*



What's the prize here?


----------



## Rael

puggymom said:


> What's the prize here?



This is another of my favorite treads...


----------



## puggymom

Rael said:


> This is another of my favorite treads...



That does not answer my question...


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> That does not answer my question...


free dance at roses.


----------



## Rael

puggymom said:


> That does not answer my question...



This question has probably been asked many times throughout this tread, and it is never answered. Yet, it goes on. People just want to win it.


----------



## sunflower




----------



## 4d2008

sunflower said:


>


----------



## puggymom

Rael said:


> This question has probably been asked many times throughout this tread, and it is never answered. Yet, it goes on. People just want to win it.



eh, that works...


----------



## flomaster

Are we at the end yet?


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Are we at the end yet?


we are right now. This is it.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> we are right now. This is it.



Really?


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Really?


ya sorry.. everyone should just leave this thread now... Its over. Nothing to see here people. Have a nice day n all BUT GO AWAY!!!!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> ya sorry.. everyone should just leave this thread now... Its over. Nothing to see here people. Have a nice day n all BUT GO AWAY!!!!



But we like it here!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> But we like it here!


its ok if you stay but its pointless to post anything. Just start from the first post and read untill you get to the end. Id like a report on everything. But just send it to me in PM dont bother replying in here as its pointless to say anything further on this. I am 4d2008 and I approve this message.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> its ok if you stay but its pointless to post anything. Just start from the first post and read untill you get to the end. Id like a report on everything. But just send it to me in PM dont bother replying in here as its pointless to say anything further on this. I am 4d2008 and I approve this message.



Okay I will do that!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Okay I will do that!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>



I know, I kill me!


----------



## Mousebaby

Ok what do I win?


----------



## flomaster

Mousebaby said:


> Ok what do I win?



New car?  Minus dents?


----------



## Mousebaby

flomaster said:


> New car?  Minus dents?



 Not Funny!


----------



## flomaster

Mousebaby said:


> Not Funny!



Sorry.  I humbly beg your forgivness


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> New car? Minus dents?





Mousebaby said:


> Not Funny!


----------



## Mousebaby

4d2008 said:


>



   Oh great, now I gotta P!


----------



## Mousebaby

flomaster said:


> Sorry.  I humbly beg your forgivness



It's ok, cause she will be all shiny and new when I get her back.  Perfect again.  At least she damn well better be!


----------



## flomaster

Mousebaby said:


> Oh great, now I gotta P!



Now you did it!  You made her leak!


----------



## Rael

flomaster said:


> Now you did it!  You made her leak!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Now you did it! You made her leak!


----------



## sunflower

Hello Rael 

Game over 


Rael said:


>


----------



## toppick08

I'm bored........someone make me laugh....


----------



## 4d2008

sunflower said:


> Hello Rael
> 
> Game over


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> I'm bored........someone make me laugh....


Dye secretly loves you.


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> I'm bored........someone make me laugh....



Mousebaby had to pee earlier.....................


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> I'm bored........someone make me laugh....


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Dye secretly loves you.





I know...


----------



## Mousebaby

flomaster said:


> Now you did it!  You made her leak!



That's ok too, cause I wear Depends Under garments.


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> I know...


----------



## Rael

sunflower said:


> Hello Rael
> 
> Game over


----------



## flomaster

Mousebaby said:


> That's ok too, cause I wear Depends Under garments.



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  What else will I learn tonite?


----------



## Mousebaby

flomaster said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  What else will I learn tonite?


----------



## sunflower

flomaster said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  What else will I learn tonite?


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  What else will I learn tonite?



Sun has nice.....


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Sun has nice.....


feet?


----------



## Mousebaby

sunflower said:


>



Hey you who!  It was a JOKE! :shrug:


----------



## sunflower

Mousebaby said:


> Hey you who!  It was a JOKE! :shrug:



What was? Did you misquote?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> feet?



higher up.....


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> higher up.....


ankles?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> ankles?





higher......


----------



## jwwb2000

Dinner was 

Now the kids just need to pass out.


----------



## Mousebaby

toppick08 said:


> higher up.....



You're just wishing her  was within your reach!


----------



## toppick08

Mousebaby said:


> You're just wishing her  was within your reach!


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> higher......


is she hot? is she single?


jwwb2000 said:


> Dinner was
> 
> Now the kids just need to pass out.


I had a hamburger AND a hotdog (well I didnt finish the burger but it was good)


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I had a hamburger AND a hotdog (well I didnt finish the burger but it was good)



I have a huge amount of red sauce left since the kids decided they wanted the alfredo


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> Sun has nice.....





Well there was a Princess lea at Anne Marie Gardens today and she has nice........... as well as some killer stripper shoes!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I have a huge amount of red sauce left since the kids decided they wanted the alfredo


Im not a fan of the red sauce. As Im sure you noticed from my last dinner.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Im not a fan of the red sauce. As Im sure you noticed from my last dinner.



Not a red sauce kinda guy.  Avoid it periodically!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Not a red sauce kinda guy. Avoid it periodically!!!!!


----------



## Mousebaby

flomaster said:


> Not a red sauce kinda guy.  Avoid it periodically!!!!!



Then why do you call yourself FLOMASTER?


----------



## 4d2008

Mousebaby said:


> Then why do you call yourself FLOMASTER?


----------



## flomaster

Mousebaby said:


> Then why do you call yourself FLOMASTER?



Ouch


----------



## Mousebaby

flomaster said:


> Ouch



:snort:


----------



## flomaster

Mousebaby said:


> :snort:



Its a last name thing along with my love for racecars and a particular high performance muffler.


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Its a last name thing along with my love for racecars and a particular high performance muffler.



I liked her idea of the name better.


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Not a red sauce kinda guy.  Avoid it periodically!!!!!




It is a tomato red sauce with meat.  Not a blood sauce with clots.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I liked her idea of the name better.



People know me as Flo and have been asked "Like Aunt Flo?"


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> It is a tomato red sauce with meat. Not a blood sauce with clots.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> It is a tomato red sauce with meat.  Not a blood sauce with clots.



Really, thanks for the explanation.  Would have never guessed it without your help.


----------



## Mousebaby

jwwb2000 said:


> It is a tomato red sauce with meat.  Not a blood sauce with clots.



Oh my dear God this is not where I wanted this to go!


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


>



See what happens when things break and I get told no.



flomaster said:


> Really, thanks for the explanation.  Would have never guessed it without your help.



No problem 



Mousebaby said:


> Oh my dear God this is not where I wanted this to go!


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> See what happens when things break and I get told no.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


>



:knock: :knock: :knock:

"Is Tamara home?"

"Are you sure?"


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> :knock: :knock: :knock:
> 
> "Is Tamara home?"
> 
> "Are you sure?"


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


>



Once you watch the movie....You will understand


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Once you watch the movie....You will understand


Gotcha, I was hoping to watch it with someone tonight but that person never got ahold of me.  Ill be putting it in after this one is over. Wanted to wait and watch it late since you said it was so scary.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Gotcha, I was hoping to watch it with someone tonight but that person never got ahold of me.  Ill be putting it in after this one is over. Wanted to wait and watch it late since you said it was so scary.



If it was , not in the area but will call when leaving


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> If it was , not in the area but will call when leaving


So I should wait to put it on?


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> So I should wait to put it on?



No.  

Girl's night


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> No.
> 
> Girl's night


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> So I should wait to put it on?



I wanna see a movie! please please please!


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> I wanna see a movie! please please please!


In about 5 min Ill be watching The Strangers. Grab some beer on your way over


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> I wanna see a movie! please please please!




Here ya go 4d......He will come watch a movie with ya.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Here ya go 4d......He will come watch a movie with ya.


I dont think he is as soft or smells as good.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> In about 5 min Ill be watching The Strangers. Grab some beer on your way over



On daddy duty so raincheck.  Think I will start watching saw flicks so I can prep for V.  Got them all!!!!   Love the director.  he is one sick bastage!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> On daddy duty so raincheck. Think I will start watching saw flicks so I can prep for V. Got them all!!!!  Love the director. he is one sick bastage!!!!


saw the 5th one yesterday it was GREAT!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I dont think he is as soft or smells as good.



Just gave my daughter Mister Bubble Bath and maybe some left over Axe on my shirt.  I ain't no stinker.


----------



## Mousebaby

flomaster said:


> On daddy duty so raincheck.  Think I will start watching saw flicks so I can prep for V.  Got them all!!!!   Love the director.  he is one sick bastage!!!!



Let's just thank God he stuck his sickness into directing!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Just gave my daughter Mister Bubble Bath and maybe some left over Axe on my shirt. I ain't know stinker.


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> On daddy duty so raincheck.  Think I will start watching saw flicks so I can prep for V.  Got them all!!!!   Love the director.  he is one sick bastage!!!!



I am just awaiting for mine to pass out.  Mommy wants beer and a scary movie.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I am just awaiting for mine to pass out. Mommy wants beer and a scary movie.


I think ladies night should be moved elsewhere. You know how Metro I can be.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> I am just awaiting for mine to pass out.  Mommy wants beer and a scary movie.



Daddy drinking his 1 beer limit when troll is over now.  Sweating from drying her hair!


----------



## 4d2008

Im putting in the next movie. Suppose Ill actually pay attention to this one so IM OUT. Please stop posting in this thread now. TYIA


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I think ladies night should be moved elsewhere. You know how Metro I can be.





there would be more candle wax, studs and no telling what else.  I would have to definately have someone stay here with the kids tonight 



flomaster said:


> Daddy drinking his 1 beer limit when troll is over now.  Sweating from drying her hair!



  It's no biggie since I don't have too many when I'm alone with them anyway.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Im putting in the next movie. Suppose Ill actually pay attention to this one so IM OUT. Please stop posting in this thread now. TYIA



Hasta La Vista


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> there would be more candle wax, studs and no telling what else. I would have to definately have someone stay here with the kids tonight
> 
> 
> 
> It's no biggie since I don't have too many when I'm alone with them anyway.


well if Im as scared as you were with this movie my ass is coming over anyways  again. please stop posting as I won this thread already so its pointless to continue. again TYIA.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> well if Im as scared as you were with this movie my ass is coming over anyways  again. please stop posting as I won this thread already so its pointless to continue. again TYIA.



No worries....I am just going to wait about an hour and then......


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> No worries....I am just going to wait about an hour and then......



Unless I beat you to it


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Unless I beat you to it



I think he would crap his pants


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> I think he would crap his pants



I didn't see you today.. .and if i did I didn't know it was you


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> I didn't see you today.. .and if i did I didn't know it was you



I was wearing a black shirt with green zombie hands that appeared to be groping me and jeans.

Daughter was all gothed out and Mr Bones was having a hard time with the mask.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> I think he would crap his pants



Perhaps!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> I was wearing a black shirt with green zombie hands that appeared to be groping me and jeans.
> 
> Daughter was all gothed out and Mr Bones was having a hard time with the mask.



I saw so many people today... and so many kids... i had curlers in my hair


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> I saw so many people today... and so many kids... i had curlers in my hair




I really don't remember seeing you....If it was about the time the rain started, we skipped a few at the end to get inside


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> I really don't remember seeing you....If it was about the time the rain started, we skipped a few at the end to get inside



 Oh... we were about half way down the trail. I was comfy today, curlers, robe, pj's and slippers LOL


----------



## puggymom

jwwb2000 said:


> Dinner was
> 
> Now the kids just need to pass out.



Tell me about it. Daughter is fighting it tonight. Probaby that darn nap she took at 5pm


----------



## 4d2008

Did I win yet?


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Did I win yet?



No


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> No


DANG IT!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> DANG IT!



This is gonna be one long thread!!! I will not let you win Amigo!


----------



## jwwb2000

Neither one of you will win.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Neither one of you will win.



Because you think you will?


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Because you think you will?



Not at all.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Not at all.


good cause you wont


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> good cause you wont



I think it's time to  a biatch up.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> I think it's time to  a biatch up.



Kinky


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I think it's time to  a biatch up.


love that song.


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Kinky



Add in some hot candle wax among other things


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Add in some hot candle wax among other things


Ill stick with the song.


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Kinky





4d2008 said:


> Ill stick with the song.


----------



## 4d2008

everyone please leave now.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> everyone please leave now.



Fine, I a know when  I am not wanted!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Fine, I a know when I am not wanted!


bye


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> bye



Adios


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Adios


have a good day


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> have a good day



You too!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> You too!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>



Need a cup


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Need a cup


Please, no cream or sugar. Just black.


Wonder what happened to NYgirl, she is single. Wonder if she is hot


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Please, no cream or sugar. Just black.
> 
> 
> Wonder what happened to NYgirl, she is single. Wonder if she is hot



Espresso with milk.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Please, no cream or sugar. Just black.
> 
> 
> Wonder what happened to NYgirl, she is single. Wonder if she is hot



No clue but she is visitor to our planet


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Espresso with milk.


Im actually drinking sweet tea. No coffee this morning, just didnt sound good. odd I know.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Im actually drinking sweet tea. No coffee this morning, just didnt sound good. odd I know.



Not a tea guy myself.


----------



## dn0121

flomaster said:


> Need a cup



how bout 1 cup + 2 girls?


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> how bout 1 cup + 2 girls?



Slurpy cup!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> how bout 1 cup + 2 girls?


 or 





NO!


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> how bout 1 cup + 2 girls?



Flo likes that! I would post the link for him again but this is the wrong place


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO!



You watched it didn't you? If not me and JWWB have a plan


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Flo likes that! I would post the link for him again but this is the wrong place


I thought flo liked the bloody stuff?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Flo likes that! I would post the link for him again but this is the wrong place



Gonna make my own video.  1 guy and a rollback!!!


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> You watched it didn't you? If not me and JWWB have a plan


lmao, nope still a virgin to that one.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> I thought flo liked the bloody stuff?



Bloody, sh!tty it doesn't matter to him.


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Bloody, sh!tty it doesn't matter to him.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Gonna make my own video.  1 guy and a rollback!!!



Didn't you already do that?


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> lmao, nope still a virgin to that one.



GOOD.. cause our plan is much better than you watching it alone


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Didn't you already do that?



Yeah, had something to do with a Vette!


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> GOOD.. cause our plan is much better than you watching it alone


I am very worried now.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Yeah, had something to do with a Vette!



I should have figured as much, you did use alot of WOOD on that one


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I should have figured as much, you did you alot of WOOD on that one



You said WOOD!


----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Ok, Seriously now.

Im dying.

I cant go to make a wish foundation because its a very long slow death.

Nonethaless, I am dying. One of my wishes is to win this. Please do NOT add anymore posts to this thread. Thank you for having a heart and allowing me this wish.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Ok, Seriously now.
> 
> Im dying.
> 
> I cant go to make a wish foundation because its a very long slow death.
> 
> Nonethaless, I am dying. One of my wishes is to win this. Please do NOT add anymore posts to this thread. Thank you for having a heart and allowing me this wish.



bumpy


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> bumpy


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> GOOD.. cause our plan is much better than you watching it alone








Let the  begin!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Let the  begin!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


>



 You sit there all calm now with your coffee but wait until we


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> You sit there all calm now with your coffee but wait until we


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


>



What the effe ever.

Your hands are gonna turn blue again just for that


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> What the effe ever.
> 
> Your hands are gonna turn blue again just for that


----------



## flomaster

Gonna go get some pumpkins with the troll but in the words of the Illustrious AHHHHNOLD Shwartzeneger(SP), I'll be back


----------



## jwwb2000

I am in a baking mood today.  Ghiradeli chocolate fudge is already made.  Baking some cookies for Miggy and then no clue what I will make.


----------



## flomaster

Did anyone win?  Must be me!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Did anyone win? Must be me!


----------



## jwwb2000

18 minutes longer and the brownies will be done.


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> I am in a baking mood today.  Ghiradeli chocolate fudge is already made.  Baking some cookies for Miggy and then no clue what I will make.



how bout me and my bed make a jwwb sammich?


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> 18 minutes longer and the brownies will be done.


when a boy becomes a man...




when he eats his first brownie


----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> how bout me and my bed make a jwwb sammich?





Don't you have a s/o?


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> Don't you have a s/o?



ya im all talk, purely for comedic value (well attempt in some cases)


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> when a boy becomes a man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when he eats his first brownie



Okay you lose by perverse default on that one!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Okay you lose by perverse default on that one!


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> when a boy becomes a man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when he eats his first browneye



fixed


(because of your bear remark)


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> ya im all talk, purely for *comedic *value (well attempt in some cases)



Is your S/O a joke? Sorry you left it open


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> fixed
> 
> 
> (because of your bear remark)



Okay now you have reached the rim of the cup ya freak!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> fixed
> 
> 
> (because of your bear remark)


----------



## dn0121

flomaster said:


> Is your S/O a joke? Sorry you left it open



no but good one


----------



## jwwb2000

6 minutes and the brownies are done.......4d, will you be home twenty minutes from now?


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> no but good one



Yeah nothing worse than draggin your S/O through the mud in here.  That never happens on the SOMD forums.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> 6 minutes and the brownies are done.......4d, will you be home twenty minutes from now?


Ill be here


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Ill be here



They are out of the oven, cooling off just a bit before I bring em over


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> They are out of the oven, cooling off just a bit before I bring em over


sounds good. Im just chillen watching Space Balls.


----------



## puggymom

I think I am getting sick. I never get sick, well rarely. This sucks.


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> I think I am getting sick. I never get sick, well rarely. This sucks.


nooooooooooooooooooo I was doing so good. like 6 hours of no one posting WHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


hope you get better soon

JERK!


----------



## puggymom

4d2008 said:


> nooooooooooooooooooo I was doing so good. like 6 hours of no one posting WHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> hope you get better soon
> 
> JERK!



This post made me laugh WAY too hard. I have a sinus/head cold--which sucks because they suck a** but you never seem to get any sympathy for them-- and laughing made my head hurt.


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> This post made me laugh WAY too hard. I have a sinus/head cold--which sucks because they suck a** but you never seem to get any sympathy for them-- and laughing made my head hurt.


sorry for making your head hurt 

(and yet I am lmao because of it)


----------



## jwwb2000

I have been having a Goosebumps marathon here tonight.  It could have been a lot worse....Thomas the Train marathon


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> sounds good. Im just chillen watching Space Balls.



Why, Why, Why, would you be watching Space Balls when football is on????


----------



## puggymom

jwwb2000 said:


> I have been having a Goosebumps marathon here tonight.  It could have been a lot worse....Thomas the Train marathon


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Why, Why, Why, would you be watching Space Balls when football is on????


I went back n forth between the two. second half was MUCH better.


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> Why, Why, Why, would you be watching Space Balls when football is on????



Yeah that would be a serious cardinal sin in my house. Hubby had THREE tv's hooked up for the games today


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I went back n forth between the two. second half was MUCH better.



Thank goodness, I was questioning your manhood


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> Yeah that would be a serious cardinal sin in my house. Hubby had THREE tv's hooked up for the games today



I would do that too!  I am a huge football fanatic!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Thank goodness, I was questioning your manhood


That would be nothing new, Pretty sure it happens every day on here


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> I would do that too!  I am a huge football fanatic!



He's got two down in the Dolphin cave but he added the third one this morning when he realized the kiddies would not be home to knock it over.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> That would be nothing new, Pretty sure it happens every day on here


----------



## jwwb2000

puggymom said:


>


That was MEAM!!!


----------



## puggymom

jwwb2000 said:


> That was MEAM!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

puggymom said:


>




It made one little guy very happy though


----------



## puggymom

jwwb2000 said:


> It made one little guy very happy though



Kind like Max and Ruby with my daughter. If I had to watch a Max and Ruby marathon I have no idea what I would do.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> That was MEAM!!!



My mind is poisoned after watching this.  Of course I am one step closer to winning so worth the view!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> My mind is poisoned after watching this. Of course I am one step closer to winning so worth the view!!!!


and now it was a waste of your time.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> and now it was a waste of your time.



Au contraire!


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Au contraire!



Hey busters this Chihuahua in red lipstick is here now


----------



## 4d2008

I win


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> Hey busters this Chihuahua in red lipstick is here now



:worthless


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> :worthless


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>



Dude, thats my seeester!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Dude, thats my seeester!


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> :worthless


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


>



Okay kids this is dating me but 8 seconds or so into the video the cartoon that pops up looks oddly enough like MASH's Loretta Swit.


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Okay kids this is dating me but 8 seconds or so into the video the cartoon that pops up looks oddly enough like MASH's Loretta Swit.



uncanny


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> uncanny



Anything to get me closer to winning against 4D


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Anything to get me closer to winning against 4D


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>



They say coffee is bad for ya!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> They say coffee is bad for ya!


So are women but Im not quitting that either


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> So are women but Im not quitting that either



I should let you win based on that statement alone but













































I am not!

BTW, Carving a Cinderella Head into a pumpkin sucks!  Just a little knowledge for ya!


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> So are women but Im not quitting that either



You are not.....

YouTube - ROBERT PALMER Addicted To Love 12" Extended Version 1986


----------



## jwwb2000

:gas:


I feel better.


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> You are not.....
> 
> YouTube - ROBERT PALMER Addicted To Love 12" Extended Version 1986



Haven't heard that in a long time.  Didn't he pass away a few years ago?  Bummer, liked his music.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> :gas:
> 
> 
> I feel better.



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Haven't heard that in a long time.  Didn't he pass away a few years ago?  Bummer, liked his music.



Yes he passed away some time in 2003 I think. 
I think he liked the ladies


----------



## 4d2008

Who doesnt like the ladies lol


----------



## dn0121




----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


>


well dn doesnt like the ladies but who else


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


>



You are gonna get 4d all excited because he thinks you are gonna ask him to spell RUN.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> well dn doesnt like the ladies but who else


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


>


Nice quote lol, (and I cant see what else you put. dammed NMCI)


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Nice quote lol, (and I cant see what else you put. dammed NMCI)



Chris Rock tossed salad man


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Chris Rock tossed salad man


Gotcha


----------



## rich70




----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


> You are gonna get 4d all excited because he thinks you are gonna ask him to spell RUN.


----------



## 4d2008

EVERYONE PLEASE LEAVE. I already won this.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Nice quote lol, (and I cant see what else you put. dammed NMCI)



You trying to win this by banning?  I love that skit.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> EVERYONE PLEASE LEAVE. I already won this.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## dn0121

look its 4D


----------



## yankee44




----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


>


I love at the end there they had to tell you that the game cards do not actually talk.


----------



## rich70

yankee44 said:


>





Damn Giants!!


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> I love at the end there they had to tell you that the game cards do not actually talk.



 That made me smile too.You can imagine the disappointment!
Adverts are so clever at making the toys look more exciting with all the special effects!!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> look its 4D


----------



## puggymom

rich70 said:


> Damn Giants!!



YAY Phins!!!!!

Go Titans!


----------



## GypsyQueen

I win.


----------



## puggymom

GypsyQueen said:


> I win.



Congrats.


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> Congrats.


nope


----------



## flomaster

puggymom said:


> Congrats.



There will be no congrats at this time!


----------



## tyky

I am not about to read every page but what do you get if you win?


----------



## frozenrain

i m back to win this thread


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I am not about to read every page but what do you get if you win?


Free lap dance at rose's


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Free lap dance at rose's



That dance come with a free back brace and massive does of the cillin of you choice?


----------



## puggymom

4d2008 said:


> Free lap dance at rose's


Maybe that is what YOU want but what about us girls? **though I would take a free lap dance from Angelina Jolie**


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Free lap dance at rose's



Ewww!  I would like to be there to see the winner get a lap dance

Is that why you keep posting?  Do you have a certain dancer in mind?


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> Maybe that is what YOU want but what about us girls? **though I would take a free lap dance from *Angelina Jolie***


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I am not about to read every page but what do you get if you win?



All expense paid trip to Ridge and dinner at the bar of your choice on Rt.5 South of 235.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> All expense paid trip to Ridge and dinner at the bar of your choice on Rt.5 South of 235.



Crap, I am married to a Ridge Runner!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Crap, I am married to a Ridge Runner!



Okay fine then alternate prize is dinner and line dancing(only) at the Country Store in beautiful Leonardland!!!!

All dancing other than libe type is subject to applicable taxes to be paid by you.


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Okay fine then alternate prize is dinner and line dancing(only) at the Country Store in beautiful Leonardland!!!!
> 
> All dancing other than libe type is subject to applicable taxes to be paid by you.



will it be like this?


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> will it be like this?


----------



## 4d2008

stupid NMCI, cant see chit


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> stupid NMCI, cant see chit



That sucks!  If it makes you feel any better, I can watch them but chose not to!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Crap, I am married to a Ridge Runner!



  It's okay... I know how you feel


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> That sucks! If it makes you feel any better, I can watch them but chose not to!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> It's okay... I know how you feel



  Seriously would you compete if the prize was a trip to Ridge!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



:shrug:  I watch them when everyone else gives them worthy ratings!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



Are you trying to win the lap dance or line dance


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Are you trying to win the lap dance or line dance


I like to line dance


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> I like to line dance



But you LOVE the lap dance


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> But you LOVE the lap dance


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> But you LOVE the lap dance


Only from you my little MILF


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Only from you my little MILF



So we are going to that Roses place... are you gonna go with us?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> So we are going to that Roses place... are you gonna go with us?



I'm there!  Well if I get the invite of course, oh and a bebe sitter


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> will it be like this?



YouTube - Boot Scootin Boogie

More like this.


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> So we are going to that Roses place... are you gonna go with us?


Just as soon as I win this.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Just as soon as I win this.



Win or not I will pick you up and take you


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Only from you my little *MILF*



*M*OTHER *I*N *L*USBY *F*REAK?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> *M*OTHER *I*N *L*USBY *F*REAK?



  I am NOT a freak!!


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I am NOT a freak!!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Just as soon as I win this.



Roses great grand daughter might own the place by the time you win!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>



You didn't see her in rollers on Saturday!

MOTHER I'D LEAVE Forgotten!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Roses great grand daughter might own the place *by the time you win*!


as long as we are all on the same page.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> as long as we are all on the same page.



No not really.


----------



## 4d2008

we done yet? seriously this is childish. Everyone stop posting in here. Go do something else.


----------



## dn0121

How long will you livehttps://www.eons.com/calculator/start_calculator


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> How long will you leave https://www.eons.com/calculator/start_calculator


didnt work.... If I remember Ill look when I get home.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> we done yet? seriously this is *childish*. Everyone stop posting in here. Go do something else.



Okay fine I am leaving but only because I have to go wee.


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Okay fine I am leaving but only because I have to go wee.


what did the snail say on the turtles back?


























WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> didnt work.... If I remember Ill look when I get home.



What did you do to that girl from Saturday?
I haven't seen her since.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> What did you do to that girl from Saturday?
> I haven't seen her since.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> You didn't see her in rollers on Saturday!
> 
> MOTHER I'D LEAVE Forgotten!!!!!



In rollers I still looked better then you in your elephant trunk thong!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> In rollers I still looked better then you in your elephant trunk thong!


----------



## puggymom

Yay me!! 
I just made my daughter the cutest tulle tutu skirt! I thought it was going to take days but it really only took two hours.


----------



## puggymom

LusbyMom said:


> In rollers I still looked better then you in your elephant trunk thong!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>



Thats what I thought!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Thats what I thought!


Dont look in my trunk


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> In rollers I still looked better then you in your elephant trunk thong!



Damn, and it was a purple elephant too!


----------



## dn0121

flomaster said:


> Damn, and it was a purple elephant too!



Elephant


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Elephant


Love the shoes


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Dont look in my trunk






Wait, thats not funny.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Wait, thats not funny.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Damn, and it was a purple elephant too!





dn0121 said:


> Elephant


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> Elephant



I left the shoes at home!


----------



## dn0121

flomaster said:


> I left the shoes at home!


really?


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> really?



Chafing you know!


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> I kunt hear ya, bareass me again.



Me thinks you were dropped on your head as a child!  I read the first word and was like 

I'll bareass ya if you wanna but folks are gonna talk!


----------



## dn0121

I figured I better delete it, since it may get the whole thread deleted.


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> I figured I better delete it, since it may get the whole thread deleted.



Guess dropping you on your head made you some kind of smart!


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> I figured I better delete it, since it may get the whole thread deleted.



To bad Flo already quoted it!


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> To bad Flo already quoted it!



quoted what?  I didnt type that, he just made it look like I did.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> quoted what? I didnt type that, he just made it look like I did.


chicken chit


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> quoted what?  I didnt type that, he just made it look like I did.



Uh huh... To bad I was reading it before you deleted it  And Flo isn't that funny


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> chicken chit


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



good gawd, I do need a drink!  I just did homework with a 6 y/o


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> good gawd, I do need a drink! I just did homework with a 6 y/o


Ive done that over the phone WITHOUT the work in front of me  WOW I WAS STUPID THAT NIGHT!! 

NO DAD THATS NOT RIGHT!!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Ive done that over the phone WITHOUT the work in front of me  WOW I WAS STUPID THAT NIGHT!!
> 
> NO DAD THATS NOT RIGHT!!



Crap, I'm an a$$, I didn't mean to remind you of your kiddos


----------



## flomaster

So where are we on this thread?  Did I win yet?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Crap, I'm an a$$, I didn't mean to remind you of your kiddos


its not an issue. I always think of them


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> So where are we on this thread?  Did I win yet?



nope, I believe 4d has an alarm set for this thread


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> nope, I believe 4d has an alarm set for this thread


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>



No matter.  I will not allow the win!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> No matter. I will not allow the win!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>





Extra one for the long haul!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Extra one for the long haul!


Im about outta here anyways, But ILL BE BACK


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Im about outta here anyways, But ILL BE BACK



I'll be waiting.................................


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> I'll be waiting.................................


one more time 


ok Im out


----------



## Rael

flomaster said:


> So where are we on this thread?  Did I win yet?



I was just about to ask when this tread is going to get back on topic.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> one more time
> 
> 
> ok Im out



He's out, He's in, He's out, He's in


Nah....that was a dream I had last night about some  tattooed guy


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> one more time
> 
> 
> ok Im out



I know how you can win


----------



## frozenrain

This thread needs some fighting competitive music!


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> He's out, He's in, He's out, He's in
> 
> 
> Nah....that was a dream I had last night about some  tattooed guy



Did he have three tattoos?


----------



## flomaster

Rael said:


> I was just about to ask when this tread is going to get back on topic.



Heck, there is a topic to this thread?


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Did he have three tattoos?




More like two sleeves along with various others


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> More like two sleeves along with various others



Poor Flo, maybe next time it will be you


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> Poor Flo, maybe next time it will be you



I will make him that cake he wanted, but directions to CRE was just too vague :shrug:


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> I will make him that cake he wanted, but directions to CRE was just too vague :shrug:



I can take you to Flo's..... after we take care of that thing with 4d


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> More like two sleeves along with various others



No sleeves.  All mine are outta view unless I were a tank top or my elephant...............never mind the elephant.  Ask Lusby.  She stalks my windows all the time!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I can take you to Flo's..... after we take care of that thing with 4d


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> I will make him that cake he wanted, but directions to CRE was just too vague :shrug:



Awwww really?  You are too sweet!


----------



## Rael

flomaster said:


> Heck, there is a topic to this thread?



Only to keep it going and be the last one, which will likely never happen.


----------



## flomaster

Rael said:


> Only to keep it going and be the last one, which will likely never happen.



Nope.  It won't end.  Think he's trying to catch up to some other lengthy threads and crash the system!


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> I can take you to Flo's..... after we take care of that thing with 4d



About that 4d thing......Poor thing would be scarred for life, let's do it 



flomaster said:


> No sleeves.  All mine are outta view unless I were a tank top or my elephant...............never mind the elephant.  Ask Lusby.  She stalks my windows all the time!



That is okay.....You might be scared off by the Tiki guy staring back at you anyway


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> About that 4d thing......Poor thing would be scarred for life, let's do it
> 
> 
> 
> That is okay.....You might be scared off by the Tiki guy staring back at you anyway



You got a tiki?


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I can take you to Flo's..... after we take care of that thing with 4d





jwwb2000 said:


> About that 4d thing......Poor thing would be scarred for life, let's do it
> 
> 
> 
> That is okay.....You might be scared off by the Tiki guy staring back at you anyway


 


flomaster said:


> You got a tiki?


She WILL make you pray to the God.


----------



## tyky

what no laptop to take to the crapper with you


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> what no laptop to take to the crapper with you


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> what no laptop to take to the crapper with you


No I sent off a very large email to a gf of mine, she is feeling blue so figured Id log off of here.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> No I sent off a very large email to a gf of mine, she is feeling blue so figured Id log off of here.



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh let us read it


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> No I sent off a very large email to a gf of mine, she is feeling blue so figured Id log off of here.



if she is feeling blue then you should introduce her to all of us


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> She WILL make you pray to the God.



Oh I have said "OH GOD" before.  Is she gonna make me scream it like a girl?  Make me beg for mommy?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh let us read it



Create your own drama woman!


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> She WILL make you taste the God.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> if she is feeling blue then you should introduce her to all of us


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh let us read it


Not a chance in hell. Its all VERY personal stuff.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Create your own drama woman!



Since we stopped hanging together I haven't had much drama 

I am having drama withdrawals


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


>


ya that too


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Not a chance in hell. Its all VERY personal stuff.



Hey I am your MILF... and I am feeling blue... can you send me an email?


----------



## nitwhit3286

4d2008 said:


> Not a chance in hell. Its all VERY personal stuff.



aww..thats understandable. You seem like a good friend.....its cute.


----------



## nitwhit3286

LusbyMom said:


> Hey I am your MILF... and I am feeling blue... can you send me an email?




indeed you are lusby!


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Hey I am your MILF... and I am feeling blue... can you send me an email?


 Ill send it to you and you can keep it all to yourself how about that.
Deal or no deal?


----------



## LusbyMom

nitwhit3286 said:


> indeed you are lusby!



  I like you nit


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Ill send it to you and you can keep it all to yourself how about that.
> Deal or no deal?



DEAL 


Hurry up... I don't want to start turning purple


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> DEAL
> 
> 
> Hurry up... I don't want to start turning purple



Purple like an elephant?


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Purple like an elephant?


----------



## 4d2008

30 minutes Im still winning 
Im going to log off for the night so lets just not talk in here any more tonight k. TIA.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> 30 minutes Im still winning
> Im going to log off for the night so lets just not talk in here any more tonight k. TIA.



no prob


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> 30 minutes Im still winning
> Im going to log off for the night so lets just not talk in here any more tonight k. TIA.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> no prob


----------



## frozenrain

frozenrain said:


>


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


>




Hate not being able to see these things at night.


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


>


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Hate not being able to see these things at night.



what things, maybe you should play with it, then it will grow


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> what things, maybe you should play with it, then it will grow



Gotta love a trashy woman.


----------



## tater




----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> what things, maybe you should play with it, then it will grow


omg I really did just LOL


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> what things, maybe you should play with it, then it will grow


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Hate not being able to see these things at night.



BOOOOHOOOOO


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> what things, maybe you should play with it, then it will grow


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> *BOOOOHOOOOO*



If you had said that in your robe and curlers on saturday there would have been no kiddies!  You would have scared them all away!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


>


wait I am confused, don't you watch him thru his window


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> If you had said that in your robe and curlers on saturday there would have been no kiddies!  You would have scared them all away!



WHATEVA... I know I looked hot!!  And you didn't have the  to say that to me Saturday... cause your trunk would have turned into a minnow


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> wait I am confused, don't you watch him thru his window



Yes... my  was shock from you saying that  U r a bad girl


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> WHATEVA... I know I looked hot!!  And you didn't have the  to say that to me Saturday... cause your trunk would have turned into a minnow



Sweety you looked hot cuz your head looked like a microwave tower!!!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Yes... my  was shock from you saying that  U r a bad girl



Awww hell, your right!  Sorry Flowmaster I need a spanking


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Sweety you looked hot cuz your head looked like a microwave tower!!!



 I don't even have a comeback at the moment


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Awww hell, your right!  Sorry Flowmaster I need a spanking



That can be arranged.  Lusby knows the way!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> That can be arranged.  Lusby knows the way!!!


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> That can be arranged.  Lusby knows the way!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Awww hell, your right!  Sorry Flowmaster I need a spanking



Careful what you ask for.... he will give you one


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


>



I beg your forgiveness for my indiscretions .  Lusby made me do it!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


>



UH OH.... FLO JUST GOT BUSTED! I won't take her there


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> UH OH.... FLO JUST GOT BUSTED! I won't take her there



He is watching me


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> I beg your forgiveness for my indiscretions .  Lusby made me do it!!!



WHAT??? It's my fault???? 

Okay I am showing work where you live now!!!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> UH OH.... FLO JUST GOT BUSTED! I won't take her there



See what you did


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> UH OH.... FLO JUST GOT BUSTED! I won't take her there



LOL.  Its all good.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> WHAT??? It's my fault????
> 
> Okay I am showing work where you live now!!!



Have to get past the moat and my pet deer!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Have to get past the moat and my pet deer!



I am an expert at getting to your window


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I am an expert at getting to your window



  hey, I grew up in the Ranch hood, I know my way around!


----------



## LusbyMom

Where or where did 4 D go???? He is gonna lose


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> hey, I grew up in the Ranch hood, I know my way around!



Okay I will PM you his addy 

But don't let work see


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Have to get past the moat and my pet deer!



DUDE you have a Moat?  That's awesome.  I want a canon that I can fire off in my front yard on Sat. mornings but TYKY won't let me.

Nothing says good morning to the neighborhood like someone waling out in his boxers to get the paper with dixie playing on the loudspeakers and the shot of a canon at 7am.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I am an expert at getting to your window



Thats why I put the barbed wire and the landmines in.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> DUDE you have a Moat?  That's awesome.  I want a canon that I can fire off in my front yard on Sat. mornings but TYKY won't let me.
> 
> Nothing says good morning to the neighborhood like someone waling out in his boxers to get the paper with dixie playing on the loudspeakers and the shot of a canon at 7am.



That ridge runner in you stands out loud and clear


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> DUDE you have a Moat?  That's awesome.  I want a canon that I can fire off in my front yard on Sat. mornings but TYKY won't let me.
> 
> Nothing says good morning to the neighborhood like someone waling out in his boxers to get the paper with dixie playing on the loudspeakers and the shot of a canon at 7am.



Ground at my place so freaking soft that by now its guaranteed to be a moat.  I like the cannon idea!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Thats why I put the barbed wire and the landmines in.



I fly over all of it with my rollers


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Okay I will PM you his addy
> 
> But don't let work see



 we can window watch together

Flo, you better watch out


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> That ridge runner in you stands out loud and clear



I love being a redneck.  I can get away with so much stuff.  People let you slide on so much stuff once they find out your a redneck.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> we can window watch together
> 
> Flo, you better watch out




Good thing I just cleaned the floor!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Good thing I just cleaned the floor!



Finally cleaned up all those #### crumb thongs?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Good thing I just cleaned the floor!


I am in St Mary's now and it's kind of a hike for me to window watch, could you let Lusby and I know when a worthy night will be


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I am in St Mary's now and it's kind of a hike for me to window watch, could you let Lusby and I know when a worthy night will be



  Everynight is a worthy night with Floooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Finally cleaned up all those #### crumb thongs?



Thats gross.  I keep my crumbs to myself!!!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Everynight is a worthy night with Floooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LusbyMom

I think this thread may get deleted


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Everynight is a worthy night with Floooooooooooooooooooo



That made me think of that Flo Rida song!

Workaholic could you pleez hook use up with the song I'm thinking of


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> That made me think of that Flo Rida song!
> 
> Workaholic could you pleez hook use up with the song I'm thinking of



Here you go.  DJ Work spinnin the tunes for you tonight.

YouTube - Step Up 2 The Streets Music Video "Low"


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Here you go.  DJ Work spinnin the tunes for you tonight.
> 
> YouTube - Step Up 2 The Streets Music Video "Low"



That's


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> That made me think of that Flo Rida song!
> 
> Workaholic could you pleez hook use up with the song I'm thinking of



Great you just gave Lusby a new name for me.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Here you go.  DJ Work spinnin the tunes for you tonight.
> 
> YouTube - Step Up 2 The Streets Music Video "Low"



Ummm did i tell you we got some bonuses with that desk?


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Here you go.  DJ Work spinnin the tunes for you tonight.
> 
> YouTube - Step Up 2 The Streets Music Video "Low"



Gonna have to check it out from home.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Great you just gave Lusby a new name for me.



Well you were tired of flo da ho


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Ummm did i tell you we got some bonuses with that desk?



:shrug:no whatcha talkin bout willis


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Here you go.  DJ Work spinnin the tunes for you tonight.
> 
> YouTube - Step Up 2 The Streets Music Video "Low"



OMG my kids LOVE that song


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Ummm did i tell you we got some bonuses with that desk?



No anything good?  Did you get my penthouse collection.  I haven't found that since we moved.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> :shrug:no whatcha talkin bout willis



umm a tampon... some letters, some office supplies


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Gonna have to check it out from home.



You're not home?


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> No anything good?  Did you get my penthouse collection.  I haven't found that since we moved.



   NO... Unless the man is hiding it from me... then I am gonna be


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> You're not home?



No he is at work.. he will be home in a couple hours... so don't leave just yet


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> umm a tampon... some letters, some office supplies



LOL, glad that wasn't my old desk, were the letters any good


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> umm a tampon... some letters, some office supplies



Consider that your forumite discount/bonus.  

I was wondering why that Biatch was so heavy.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> LOL, glad that wasn't my old desk, were the letters any good



I haven't read them YET

The hub told me they were there.. He put them in a box to give back  and told me not to be nosy


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> No he is at work.. he will be home in a couple hours... so don't leave just yet



good to know I was getting my black mask ready to go window stalk!  Lemme know when he doesn't work late cause it's already past my bedtime but Monday Night Football is on


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> I haven't read them YET
> 
> The hub told me they were there.. He put them in a box to give back  and told me not to be nosy



Trash them.  That was an employee desk anyway.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Consider that your forumite discount/bonus.
> 
> I was wondering why that Biatch was so heavy.



Why are your techs using man hole covers


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Why are your techs using man hole covers



Anal Leakage :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I haven't read them YET
> 
> The hub told me they were there.. He put them in a box to give back  and told me not to be nosy



And you listened? Wow.  Guess training with Scooby snacks does work.  Bet those curlers on Saturday were electrified and Mr.Lusby had the remote!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> good to know I was getting my black mask ready to go window stalk!  Lemme know when he doesn't work late cause it's already past my bedtime but Monday Night Football is on



He works night shift   And we don't wanna watch if he calls in sick... he doesn't look pretty sitting on the toilet


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> And you listened? Wow.  Guess training with Scooby snacks does work.  Bet those curlers on Saturday were electrified and Mr.Lusby had the remote!



Very funny.... no i didn't listen... he hid the box!! But he kept out the office supplies


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Very funny.... no i didn't listen... he hid the box!! But he kept out the office supplies



Looks like I win!!!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Looks like I win!!!



 If you win, I win


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> If you win, I win



Whats mine is yours.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Whats mine is yours.



But I win


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> But I win


----------



## Rael

tater said:


>



Why did you do this?


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>





Just to keep things Flo'in


----------



## flomaster

Rael said:


> Why did you do this?



Think Rael came in during one of our near banning spells!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Just to keep things Flo'in



ewwwwwwwwww you said flo'in


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> ewwwwwwwwww you said flo'in


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> ewwwwwwwwww you said flo'in




Kinda like gellin but Flo'in.  I should make tampon commercials.

When your Flo'n get groovin and goin with Flo'in!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Kinda like gellin but Flo'in.  I should make tampon commercials.
> 
> When your Flo'n get groovin and goin with Flo'in!



Since you LOVE REDYou would do great on a tampon commercial


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Since you LOVE REDYou would do great on a tampon commercial



Tell one old story about my younger days and labeled for life!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Tell one old story about my younger days and labeled for life!



You know it!   And you have told more than one story.. that is just the one I choose to pick on you about!

Okay all it's been fun... but I am out... bedtime... we can pick this up tomorrow


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Tell one old story about my younger days and labeled for life!



Nothing like pulling it out with clots all over the little fella.  But I guess it beats a corn kernel


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Nothing like pulling it out with clots all over the little fella.  But I guess it beats a corn kernel



This one time..........at band camp........


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> Nothing like pulling it out with clots all over the little fella.  But I guess it beats a corn kernel



  OMG   I am   I love you jwwb!!


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> OMG   I am   I love you jwwb!!



Love you too.


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> This one time..........at band camp........



Do tell...


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> This one time..........at band camp........





Oh, you would have loved one of my "friendly", Sunday school teachers..


----------



## 4d2008

.  .  .


----------



## morningbell

I have to pee


----------



## frozenrain

I am back





to win...so watch out


----------



## 4d2008

sorry but um. I win


----------



## morningbell

frozenrain said:


> I am back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to win...so watch out


----------



## 4d2008

...


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

....


----------



## clevalley

4d2008 said:


> sorry but um. I win



I can give you a sure fire way to win, but it will cost you some infraction points? 

Bypass the language filters and keep posting.


----------



## clevalley

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> ....



D - What kind of smart phone do you have?


----------



## 4d2008

clevalley said:


> I can give you a sure fire way to win, but it will cost you some infraction points?
> 
> Bypass the language filters and keep posting.


I thought about it


----------



## dn0121

clevalley said:


> D - What kind of smart phone do you have?



its a treo 700w


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## nitwhit3286

frozenrain said:


>



please explain this..momma confused.


----------



## frozenrain

nitwhit3286 said:


> please explain this..momma confused.


you do not speak Judoon?
They are my backup guys.......


----------



## nitwhit3286

frozenrain said:


> you do not speak Judoon?
> They are my backup guys.......





nope.. i sure don't. Do you have to be in a certain mental state to understand?


----------



## 4d2008

Back on topic...
I win.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Back on topic...
> I win.



 no you don't!! 

I do!!


----------



## nitwhit3286

4d2008 said:


> Back on topic...
> I win.




a box of golden shower grahams!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Back on topic...
> I win.




I win


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> no you don't!!
> 
> I do!!


nope


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> nope



Do you ever work? Get back to work and get OUT of the forums. Or at least out of this thread


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Do you ever work? Get back to work and get OUT of the forums. Or at least out of this thread


No, No, and No


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> No, No, and No



BRAT!


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> BRAT!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


>



You are my FILF


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> You are my FILF


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Do tell...



That's a secret best kept in the closet of skeltons that is my life!!!

BTW- I win yet?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> That's a secret best kept in the closet of skeltons that is my life!!!
> 
> BTW- I win yet?



I know the secret  

and no you didn't win


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I know the secret
> 
> and no you didn't win



In my Best Colonel Kilink imitation, YOU KNOW NOTHINK!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> That's a secret best kept in the closet of skeltons that is my life!!!
> 
> BTW- I win yet?


no.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> In my Best Colonel Kilink imitation, YOU KNOW NOTHINK!!!!



I know about  and  and  and  and  and even about


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I know about  and  and  and  and  and even about


I WASNT THERE AND YOU CANT PROVE IT


----------



## frozenrain

My mission is to win


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> My mission is to win



Seriously, am I the only one that works


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> I WASNT THERE AND YOU CANT PROVE IT



I even know the secret that you share with Harley


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I even know the secret that you share with Harley


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>



Really, you don't come across as a


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> Wonder what happened to NYgirl, she is single. Wonder if she is hot





rich70 said:


> What did you do to that girl from Saturday?
> I haven't seen her since.





4d2008 said:


> Dont look in my trunk



Is there something I should know about you two?


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> Is there something I should know about you two?


HOW DID YOU GET OUTTA MY TRUNK!?!?!?!


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> HOW DID YOU GET OUTTA MY TRUNK!?!?!?!



It wasnt that easy. I hurt myself doin it.


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> It wasnt that easy. I hurt myself doin it.


 Now lets get back on track here.

pics?


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> Now lets get back on track here.
> 
> pics?



why do you want pics?


----------



## flomaster

Guess I haven't won yet have I?


----------



## NYCityGirl

flomaster said:


> Guess I haven't won yet have I?



no


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> why do you want pics?





flomaster said:


> Guess I haven't won yet have I?


nope


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> nope



did you just  me?!?!


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> did you just  me?!?!


depends. did you like it


----------



## rich70

NYCityGirl said:


> did you just  me?!?!



I think he did. If I were you I wouldn't put up with that crap!!



sorry 4d


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> I think he did. If I were you I wouldn't put up with that crap!!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry 4d


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000

Effe you all.

That's it


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Effe you all.
> 
> That's it



That wasn't very nice!


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> That wasn't very nice!



Wanna bet?


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


>


 


jwwb2000 said:


> Effe you all.
> 
> That's it


 


flomaster said:


> That wasn't very nice!


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Wanna bet?



heck don't even know why you said it!


----------



## smdavis65

flomaster said:


> heck don't even know why you said it!



Do I win?


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> Do I win?


no you Do not


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> no you Do not



dangit! 

How about now?


----------



## MJ

4d2008 said:


> no you Do not



How about me?


----------



## smdavis65

MJ said:


> How about me?



No... Me!!


----------



## 4d2008

MJ said:


> How about me?


nope. and what happened to my little new yorker?


----------



## frozenrain

smdavis65 said:


> Do I win?





4d2008 said:


> no you Do not





smdavis65 said:


> dangit!
> 
> How about now?





MJ said:


> How about me?





It really is impossible for you to win though-try as much as you like...


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> It really is impossible for you to win though-try as much as you like...


Its impossible to win?


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> Its impossible to win?



 oops look I am last again


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> nope. and what happened to my little new yorker?



From NY but not little. Do I count?


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> From NY but not little. Do I count?



howdy:


----------



## smdavis65

frozenrain said:


> oops look I am last again



Not anymore...


----------



## 4d2008

Well this thread is Floccinaucinihilipilification


----------



## frozenrain

smdavis65 said:


> Not anymore...



maybe I need to call these guys in to help me win...


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> From NY but not little. Do I count?


No you dont count, she was a she and she is single


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> From NY but not little. Do I count?



I knew you were 

Must have been to many manhugs


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> No you dont count, she was a she and she is single



What if I shave off the stache and wear the purple................. oohhhh fine then.  I am sure she looks better wearing the purple elephant!!!

Jeez.


----------



## MJ

4d2008 said:


> nope. and what happened to my little new yorker?


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> nope. and what happened to my little new yorker?



Did you put her back in your trunk again?


----------



## jwwb2000

Hummmmm....Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Hummmmm....Is it time to go home yet?



I'm home, then again, I work from home!  I still have my slippers on


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I'm home, then again, I work from home!  I still have my slippers on



 Bragging isn't nice


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Bragging isn't nice



Sorry!  If it makes you feel any better I am in the basement


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Sorry!  If it makes you feel any better I am in the basement



 Well I will be going home in 90 minutes. Sometimes I have the pleasure of working from home. Today just wasn't one of those days.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Did you put her back in your trunk again?





jwwb2000 said:


> Hummmmm....Is it time to go home yet?


I just got home


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## rich70

geminigrl said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> I'm home, then again, I work from home!  I still have my slippers on





4d2008 said:


> I just got home



Effe you both.

Today is one of those days where I just need to be medicated to the point of drooling all over myself.  Computer was messed up, had to deal with NMCI, then tried to set up my e-paystub, that didn't work, I can't imagine how the other job is going to be tonight.


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Effe you both.
> 
> Today is one of those days where I just need to be medicated to the point of drooling all over myself.  Computer was messed up, had to deal with NMCI, then tried to set up my e-paystub, that didn't work, I can't imagine how the other job is going to be tonight.



  My scanner is pizzing me off, I am ready to throw it out the window


----------



## Kittykat33

Man I didn't know there were new smilies on here!!!


----------



## tyky

Kittykat33 said:


> Man I didn't know there were new smilies on here!!!




Nice attempt at winning


----------



## 4d2008

Kittykat33 said:


> Man I didn't know there were new smilies on here!!!





tyky said:


> Nice attempt at winning


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Nice attempt at winning







did I win?


----------



## Hoover

IIIIIIIIIIIIII AAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM TTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flomaster

Hoover said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIII AAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM TTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NO, you are not


----------



## rich70

Hoover said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIII AAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM TTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



um...no


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## tyky

Hoover said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIII AAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM TTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nope your not the winner but I actually LOL'd when I clicked to visit your home page!


----------



## rich70




----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Nope your not the winner but I actually LOL'd when I clicked to visit your home page!



That was funny!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Nope your not the winner but I actually LOL'd when I clicked to visit your home page!


Ya, she sucks.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Ya, she sucks.



damn, got me again LOL'd


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> damn, got me again LOL'd


----------



## rich70

Stop posting!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Stop posting!



Stop being a Steelers fan


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Stop being a Steelers fan


----------



## kelb

Just post dirty things... its sure to POOF that way


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Stop being a Steelers fan



I have no answer for that.


Yes I do, NO!!!!!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Just post dirty things... its sure to POOF that way



Then no one will know who won a lap dance a Rose's and a Line dance with Flo


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Just post dirty things... its sure to POOF that way


speaking of dirty things.
Guess what I want to do to you.


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Then no one will know who won a lap dance a Rose's and a Line dance with Flo





4d2008 said:


> speaking of dirty things.
> Guess what I want to do to you.



I'll just report perv D LOL I'm sure Vrai would just trust me if I did and not read it..


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Then no one will know who won a lap dance a Rose's and a Line dance with Flo


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I'll just report perv D LOL I'm sure Vrai would just trust me if I did and not read it..


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> speaking of dirty things.
> Guess what I want to do to you.


----------



## smdavis65

geminigrl said:


>


----------



## rich70

geminigrl said:


>



What's in that coffee?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


>


:shrug: what, I was serious


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: what, I was serious



What did you do to our NY girl again?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> What did you do to our NY girl again?


----------



## smdavis65

rich70 said:


> What did you do to our NY girl again?



He already said something about his trunk.


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> He already said something about his trunk.


she got out of that 



I FOUND MY CAMERA CORD!!!!!!!! Time to download and upload some pics!! BBL.


----------



## rich70

smdavis65 said:


> He already said something about his trunk.



Oh, I thought he said "junk".


----------



## geminigrl

Ummmmmm





rich70 said:


> What's in that coffee?


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I FOUND MY CAMERA CORD!!!!!!!! Time to download and upload some pics!! BBL.


----------



## rich70

geminigrl said:


> Ummmmmm



And you're not sharing?


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


>



I'm excited to see those pics


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> I'm excited to see those pics



I am just hoping he wasn't fast enough to get the dress going up 



I'm in a better mood.  I have A7X to thank for that


----------



## frozenrain

Maybe I need banana man to win.....


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> Maybe I need banana man to win.....



Can't see youtube here so


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Can't see youtube here so



Thankyou I peel very honoured you are helping the opposition.He may come in handy


----------



## 4d2008

Pics loaded. (did not post THAT one Jdub)


----------



## puggymom

Ok I am watching Tinkerbell...by myself. Kids are off playing somewhere.


----------



## LusbyMom

OMG 4D that pic is so gay!


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> OMG 4D that pic is so gay!


which one lmao, the one I said ok THAT ONE is ghey lol


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> which one lmao, the one I said ok THAT ONE is ghey lol



The one where you said
IMA sexy whore without a toy.


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> The one where you said
> IMA sexy whore without a toy.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


>



 I just saw the dancer  Please cut out the mirror... the mirror makes me


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I just saw the dancer  Please cut out the mirror... the mirror makes me


its hot.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> its hot.



Still got them beer goggles on?


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Still got them beer goggles on?



soooooooooooo NASTY...
but that night was alot of fun.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> soooooooooooo NASTY...
> but that night was alot of fun.



Were you out Hoggin?


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Were you out Hoggin?


Have a pic of a stripper at roses on my myspace bent over in a thong. after  got done with her her azz was horribly red. sooooooo freaking funny and yet soooooo freaking YUCK!!!!!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Have a pic of a stripper at roses on my myspace bent over in a thong. after  got done with her her azz was horribly red. sooooooo freaking funny and yet soooooo freaking YUCK!!!!!



Roses equals Hoggin 

bet it was yuk though!

Might win if you post the pic!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Have a pic of a stripper at roses on my myspace bent over in a thong. after  got done with her her azz was horribly red. sooooooo freaking funny and yet soooooo freaking YUCK!!!!!



I asked you NOT to post that pic of me :


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I asked you NOT to post that pic of me :


 your azz is so hot though


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> your azz is so hot though



.. and red in that pic


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> .. and red in that pic


thats from the 

next time Im tying you up.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> thats from the
> 
> next time Im tying you up.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


You knock on the door.
I open it and you walk in.
I grab you by the arms pushing you against the door slamming it closed.
I lift your body into the air
Your legs straddle around my waist
Our tongues combine together like two snakes fighting
I take your breast with my right hand 
Your azz in my left.
Both squeezing so hard yet you feel no pain.




DAMMIT THIS ISNT A PM!!!!!!!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> You knock on the door.
> I open it and you walk in.
> I grab you by the arms pushing you against the door slamming it closed.
> I lift your body into the air
> Your legs straddle around my waist
> Our tongues combine together like two snakes fighting
> I take your breast with my right hand
> Your azz in my left.
> Both squeezing so hard yet you feel no pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMIT THIS ISNT A PM!!!!!!!




Nice try, NO WIN


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> You knock on the door.
> I open it and you walk in.
> I grab you by the arms pushing you against the door slamming it closed.
> I lift your body into the air
> Your legs straddle around my waist
> Our tongues combine together like two snakes fighting
> I take your breast with my right hand
> Your azz in my left.
> Both squeezing so hard yet you feel no pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMIT THIS ISNT A PM!!!!!!!



!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Nice try, NO WIN


I tried 


kelb said:


> !!!!!


HARDER!!!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I tried
> 
> HARDER!!!



I'm gonna be in soooo much trouble ..


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I'm gonna be in soooo much trouble ..


is B.B. finally on here????


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> You knock on the door.
> I open it and you walk in.
> I grab you by the arms pushing you against the door slamming it closed.
> I lift your body into the air
> Your legs straddle around my waist
> Our tongues combine together like two snakes fighting
> I take your breast with my right hand
> Your azz in my left.
> Both squeezing so hard yet you feel no pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMIT THIS ISNT A PM!!!!!!!



Ummmm this should either make the thread go *poof* or at least get it moved to the private forum


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Ummmm this should either make the thread go *poof* or at least get it moved to the private forum


I was hoping to win but that didnt happen  need to try something else now.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I was hoping to win but that didnt happen  need to try something else now.



just gotta say the f word!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> just gotta say the f word!


Ford?


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Ford?



No ####


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> No ####


Foot?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Foot?



no ####


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Foot?



no it's ###k


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> no ####


ooohhhhh Fowl


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> no it's ###k


Fork?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Fork?



no like #### you!


----------



## LusbyMom

kelb said:


> no like #### you!



Oh come on just say it


----------



## dn0121

うせる


----------



## frozenrain

dn0121 said:


> うせる



so you think swearing in Japanese will close the thread down?
will not work


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> so you think swearing in Japanese will close the thread down?
> will not work


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


>



Your description in FC makes me wanna


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Your description in FC makes me wanna


----------



## dn0121

frozenrain said:


> so you think swearing in Japanese will close the thread down?
> will not work



i didnt swear in Japanese


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


>



Vete a la mierda


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Vete a la mierda


been there done that got the t-shirt... it was HOT


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> been there done that got the t-shirt... it was HOT



Like the Roses dancers? and the mirror


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Like the Roses dancers? and the mirror


 Now that was Hell  hella funny.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Now that was Hell  hella funny.



Get out of my thread


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Get out of my thread


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



 I sent you something on MS... :


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I sent you something on MS... :


I hate you.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> I hate you.



YOu are such a cry baby.... did you watch that video i posted for you yet?


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> YOu are such a cry baby.... did you watch that video i posted for you yet?


LMAO   NO!!!!! and I NEVER WILL


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I hate you.



I'm only inviting 2 forumites  so you should be good!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> LMAO   NO!!!!! and I NEVER WILL



  You think so???


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I'm only inviting 2 forumites  so you should be good!


are they the only 2 single ones around that I hit on


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> are they the only 2 single ones around that I hit on


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


 I think Ill still be ok. Im not having this party to have a "happy ending" I just hate that your not going to be there. I want everyone there. No matter what its going to be fun.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I think Ill still be ok. Im not having this party to have a "happy ending" I just hate that your not going to be there. I want everyone there. No matter what its going to be fun.



Ugh.. I miss everything ! ####


----------



## workaholic

4d2008 said:


> I think Ill still be ok. Im not having this party to have a "happy ending" I just hate that your not going to be there. I want everyone there. No matter what its going to be fun.



Party?  Are you planning an orgy?  Its all good until someone gets shot in the eye.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Party?  Are you planning an orgy?  Its all good until someone gets shot in the eye.



You didn't get invited to his party???? I did


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> You didn't get invited to his party???? I did



nope.  no invites sent this way.  I didn't make the cut.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> nope.  no invites sent this way.  I didn't make the cut.



aww to bad... let me win and I will take you as my guest


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> aww to bad... let me win and I will take you as my guest



If it is this weekend I am going to the FL vs GA game in Jacksonville, FL.  So I am out.  Take Tyky.  I am sure she is going to need a night out with the kids all to herself.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> If it is this weekend I am going to the FL vs GA game in Jacksonville, FL.  So I am out.  Take Tyky.  I am sure she is going to need a night out with the kids all to herself.



Not this weekend.... the next... I will take you both if you get out of my thread!


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> If it is this weekend I am going to the FL vs GA game in Jacksonville, FL.  So I am out.  Take Tyky.  I am sure she is going to need a night out with the kids all to herself.



And you should have never said this in the same thread the stalker is in!!!


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> And you should have never said this in the same thread the stalker is in!!!



She a big girl.  She can lock and load.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> She a big girl.  She can lock and load.



: GO AWAY


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> She a big girl.  She can *lock and load*.



Taught by Denny Crane


----------



## flomaster

Boo!  Am I a weiner yet?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Boo!  Am I a weiner yet?



weiner, yes!  Winner, no


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> weiner, yes!  Winner, no



I'm a a weiner!  I'm a weiner!  Can you call me Oscar Mayer from now on?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I'm a a weiner!  I'm a weiner!  Can you call me Oscar Mayer from now on?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



wanna go to a party?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> wanna go to a party?



 yeah


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> yeah



We are hittin Roses after... you up for that?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> We are hittin Roses after... you up for that?



When?  Last time I went I knew one of the dancers


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> When?  Last time I went I knew one of the dancers



Next Weekend... you gotta friend request 4d


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Next Weekend... you gotta friend request 4d



oh that, we've been friends for a few weeks


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> oh that, we've been friends for a few weeks



Before me?  

So which dancer did you know? The one that kept snarling at my hub  He still has nightmares over that one.


----------



## workaholic

Thats the night one of our female friends got on stage and did a thing.  Then they offered her a job.   I drank a lot that night.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Thats the night one of our female friends got on stage and did a thing.  Then they offered her a job.  LOL  I drank a lot that night.



When we went hubby was stone cold sober.. he was the dd. Poor thing.. I promised he wouldn't have to be dd this time around


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> When we went hubby was stone cold sober.. he was the dd. Poor thing.. I promised he wouldn't have to be dd this time around



I think Tyky was sober as well last time.  She was drinking but they were weak or something.  

Also I heard the one that we knew that works there still works there and is getting married.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> When we went hubby was stone cold sober.. he was the dd. Poor thing.. I promised he wouldn't have to be dd this time around



on my page search my friends by letter S and she is the only one with a necklace


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I think Tyky was sober as well last time.  She was drinking but they were weak or something.
> 
> Also I heard the one that we knew that works there still works there and is getting married.



I thought mojo was already married... 

When we were there the drinks were SUPER strong.. I figured that was to help the girls look better


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> wanna go to a party?



Are you going?


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> I thought* mojo was already married*...
> 
> When we were there the drinks were SUPER strong.. I figured that was to help the girls look better



He is


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> on my page search my friends by letter S and she is the only one with a necklace



Not bad for a roses girl   Wonder why she doesn't list her occupation on her page


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> Are you going?



Isn't that when we are going    4d?


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Not bad for a roses girl   Wonder why she doesn't list her occupation on her page



She has one of my employees name tattooed on her butt.


----------



## workaholic

Sweet girl tho'


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Not bad for a roses girl   Wonder why she doesn't list her occupation on her page



 Yeah she couldn't dance in front of us at first, then I  her and she danced!


----------



## kelb

winner winner chicken dinner?


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> winner winner chicken dinner?



Don't think so.


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> He is



 That's what I meant... I saw wifey's costume today


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> She has one of my employees name tattooed on her butt.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Yeah she couldn't dance in front of us at first, then I  her and she danced!



Is that the one with the red ass in 4d's pic?


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> Don't think so.



####


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> That's what I meant... I saw wifey's costume today



Any hot pics must be sent to me for review.  Pony Up.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Is that the one with the red ass in 4d's pic?



I looked and double checked but no it isn't


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> Any hot pics must be sent to me for review.  Pony Up.



who are you :shrug:


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> who are you :shrug:



my hubby


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> who are you :shrug:



I dunno.  Some redneck with a computer.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Any hot pics must be sent to me for review.  Pony Up.



 Maybe next time


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> I dunno.  Some redneck with a computer.



makes sense


----------



## kelb

winner


----------



## LusbyMom

kelb said:


> winner



I wouldnt' be so sure about that


----------



## kelb

LusbyMom said:


> I wouldnt' be so sure about that



stop posting! ####


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> I wouldnt' be so sure about that



Nope because I am still kickin'


----------



## smdavis65

workaholic said:


> Nope because I am still kickin'


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## dn0121




----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> From NY but not little. Do I count?


 


dn0121 said:


>


You didnt get the notice? This thread is dead. Go find somewhere else to post.


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> You didnt get the notice? This thread is dead. Go find somewhere else to post.



I got the notice.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> You didnt get the notice? This thread is dead. Go find somewhere else to post.


----------



## GypsyQueen

HI





OH MAN! look! im the winner!!!


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> HI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MAN! look! im the winner!!!



Um...no


----------



## GypsyQueen

rich70 said:


> Um...no



Get out of here


This thread is boring.....BOOORRRIIINNNGGG see?  boring.


----------



## RaspberryBeret

rich70 said:


> Um...no



  My turn now


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> Get out of here
> 
> 
> This thread is boring.....BOOORRRIIINNNGGG see?  boring.



Why did I get a smack?


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> HI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MAN! look! im the winner!!!



look its GQ


----------



## GypsyQueen

*Oh Look I Win Again!*



rich70 said:


> Why did I get a smack?



Love smack, hun, its a love smack.


Who is next? 



dn0121 said:


> look its GQ



I cant watch it.   NMCI...


what is it?


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> Love smack, hun, its a love smack.



Oh, then back at ya!


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> I cant watch it.   NMCI...
> 
> 
> what is it?



video of you eating a


----------



## frozenrain

dn0121 said:


> look its GQ



 That was funny as i just read what GQ likes to eat on the other thread!!!  No offence GQ


----------



## kelb

Do I win?


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> video of you eating a



Oh. was a fat person?



frozenrain said:


> That was funny as i just read what GQ likes to eat on the other thread!!!  No offence GQ



Im sure it was funny.  I just can see the video.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Do I win?



no


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> Oh. was a fat person?
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure it was funny.  I just can see the video.



No just a girl eating a baconator.

Do you have one of these?


----------



## 4d2008

Oh Hell No!!!!!!!! All Of You Get The Flock Outta My Thread Right Now!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Oh Hell No!!!!!!!! All Of You Get The Flock Outta My Thread Right Now!





We all know it's MY thread


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


>



 is


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Oh Hell No!!!!!!!! All Of You Get The Flock Outta My Thread Right Now!



meamie


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> is


2 G 1 C is 


kelb said:


> meamie


GET OUT!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> 2 G 1 C is
> 
> GET OUT!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> 2 G 1 C is
> 
> GET OUT!



I knew you watched it


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I knew you watched it


no I just know its yuck thats why I wont. swear.


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> No just a girl eating a baconator.
> 
> Do you have one of these?



In my tummy...


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> Im my tummy...



my kind girl!


----------



## frozenrain

Been making a few calls and got this guy to help me win





You have no chance now!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> no I just know its yuck thats why I wont. swear.



You will


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## rich70




----------



## kelb

:kelb:... oh yeah.. that one LOST!


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> In my tummy...



You havea girl eating a baconator in your tummy? How big is this girl in your tummy?


----------



## rich70




----------



## smdavis65

rich70 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> You havea girl eating a baconator in your tummy? How big is this girl in your tummy?


speaking of eating girls 
and Gypsy 
and Kelb 

god what a night that would be


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> speaking of eating girls
> and Gypsy
> and Kelb
> 
> god what a night that would be



ive got a stripper friend. he tried to make me drink after him, btu theres no way im drinking out of the same cup he does, he's told me about shows hes done where he lines them up!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ive got a stripper friend. he tried to make me drink after him, btu theres no way im drinking out of the same cup he does, he's told me about shows hes done where he lines them up!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>



I dont think he will be bragging when he catches the Ghonnasyphilitis


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I dont think he will be bragging when he catches the Ghonnasyphilitis


Not a chance in hell


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> ive got a stripper friend. he tried to make me drink after him, btu theres no way im drinking out of the same cup he does, he's told me about shows hes done where he lines them up!



Urban Dictionary: Stripper Juice


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> Urban Dictionary: Stripper Juice



 Their are some things that just don't need to be googled!


----------



## kvj21075

abahahhahaha stripper juice!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Urban Dictionary: Stripper Juice


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> abahahhahaha stripper juice!!!!



Sounds like you are familiar with it


----------



## kvj21075

LusbyMom said:


> Sounds like you are familiar with it



ive never been to a strip club! But i really really want to go!! THe bf doesnt like them so i talked him into going for our bachelor/bachelorette party


----------



## dn0121

Booty juice comes right from the source
Whats the source an ass of curse
The kind that spreads out extra wide
The kind that's nice when you come inside.
It's fresh an meaty all pasturized
But I always rise when I tap the thighs
'Cause I like'm big , I like'm greasy
I like'm round and I like'm easy
I like'm when the girls steps on the floor
Shake'n them booties just like a ho
I like it when it shakes in the pants so loose
but I love it when it's drippin -- that booty juice


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> Booty juice comes right from the source
> Whats the source an ass of curse
> The kind that spreads out extra wide
> The kind that's nice when you come inside.
> It's fresh an meaty all pasturized
> But I always rise when I tap the thighs
> 'Cause I like'm big , I like'm greasy
> I like'm round and I like'm easy
> I like'm when the girls steps on the floor
> Shake'n them booties just like a ho
> I like it when it shakes in the pants so loose
> but I love it when it's drippin -- that booty juice


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## LusbyMom

1823 and no one has one yet


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Booty juice comes right from the source
> Whats the source an ass of curse
> The kind that spreads out extra wide
> The kind that's nice when you come inside.
> It's fresh an meaty all pasturized
> But I always rise when I tap the thighs
> 'Cause I like'm big , I like'm greasy
> I like'm round and I like'm easy
> I like'm when the girls steps on the floor
> Shake'n them booties just like a ho
> I like it when it shakes in the pants so loose
> but I love it when it's drippin -- that booty juice



you owe me some pants now


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> 1823 and no one has one yet


I already won I dont know why your all still here :shrug:


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> I already won I dont know why your all still here :shrug:



Because I love stalking you


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you owe me some pants now





LusbyMom said:


> Because I love stalking you


ditto


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> you owe me some pants now



i would need to see proof first


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> i would need to see proof first


:worthless


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> i would need to see proof first



you two just want to get in my pants!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you two just want to get in my pants!!


actually I want your pants tossed on my floor but close.


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> you two just want to get in my pants!!



How did you know 4d swung that way?


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> How did you know 4d swung that way?


Lusby, she is a girl and FREAKING HOT! at that!


----------



## kvj21075

LusbyMom said:


> How did you know 4d swung that way?



swung what way??? are you saying hes gay? I cant take much more, KelB already told me hes not rich!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Lusby, she is a girl and FREAKING HOT! at that!



KV is a chick? OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh I thought it was a dude


----------



## kvj21075

now i get it. haha


----------



## kvj21075

LusbyMom said:


> KV is a chick? OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh I thought* it *was a dude



now im an it????


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> now i get it. haha



He is bi  

Some dude typed this in chat last night:

Lance: I`ll stay 100% homosexual  the rat way Tue Oct 28 18:09:51 Pdt 2008

Says it was a typo


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> now im an it????


Yes, :shrug:


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> now im an it????



OOPS!!


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Lusby, she is a girl and FREAKING HOT! at that!


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> He is bi
> 
> Some dude typed this in chat last night:
> 
> Lance: I`ll stay 100% homosexual the rat way Tue Oct 28 18:09:51 Pdt 2008
> 
> Says it was a typo


LANCE CAME OUTTA THE CLOSET  THATS FUNNY AS HELL.

and Im not Bi  Im lesbian


----------



## kvj21075

its ok i understand


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> LANCE CAME OUTTA THE CLOSET  THATS FUNNY AS HELL.
> 
> and Im not Bi  Im lesbian



Yeah he did.. and now he is mad as hell at us. We keep hitting control v and he is cussing us out


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Yeah he did.. and now he is mad as hell at us. We keep hitting control v and he is cussing us out


I soooooooooo wish I coulda been there. Im going to do my best to get into chat tonight now. Just to ef with him.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> I soooooooooo wish I coulda been there. Im going to do my best to get into chat tonight now. Just to ef with him.



It's about time you come in to see us.... then maybe you will stay out of this thread!!


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> It's about time you come in to see us.... then maybe you will stay out of this thread!!


no, Ill still be here too


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> I soooooooooo wish I coulda been there. Im going to do my best to get into chat tonight now. Just to ef with him.



Now he is saying:

Lance: & u can retype my typo all ya want   I screwed up in typin   but trust me   I aint no damn fruit  Only the rat Gurl 4 me will eva b bleesed in my presense


----------



## kvj21075

noooooo chat- i cant get in there!!! dont leave me!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Now he is saying:
> 
> Lance: & u can retype my typo all ya want I screwed up in typin but trust me I aint no damn fruit Only the rat Gurl 4 me will eva b bleesed in my presense


He is sofaking stupid. Maybe Ill get in there in a little bit.


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> noooooo chat- i cant get in there!!! dont leave me!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> noooooo chat- i cant get in there!!! dont leave me!!!!


Ill always be by your side. (or under your bed stalking you) depends on the night. So many women so little time.


----------



## kvj21075

thursday nights are best for me


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> thursday nights are best for me


Ill move things around.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> thursday nights are best for me


Have you voted yet?


----------



## kvj21075

that would require me to look for an old thread


----------



## kvj21075

apparently i already voted???? i dont remember that


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> apparently i already voted???? i dont remember that


I wish I could see who voted for what.


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> You havea girl eating a baconator in your tummy? How big is this girl in your tummy?


No i have a bacon bra in my tummy...



4d2008 said:


> speaking of eating girls
> and Gypsy
> and Kelb
> 
> god what a night that would be


 Keep dreaming puppy.


----------



## kvj21075

bacon bra ???? id love a bacon bra!!!! boobs and bacon mmmmmmm


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> No i have a bacon bra in my tummy...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming puppy.


I love it when you call me puppy, it sounds so hot when you do it irl.


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> bacon bra ???? id love a bacon bra!!!! boobs and bacon mmmmmmm



I have scheduled your fitting for 2pm.


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> I have scheduled your fitting for 2pm.



first you want to get in my pants, now u want to feel my boobies up...... Ok ill be there!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> I have scheduled your fitting for 2pm.


Ill be eating it off of her by 2:01.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Ill be eating it off of her by 2:01.



omg does that mean im going to have to share my food???? i dont think ive ever done that before... jsut twizzlers


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> omg does that mean im going to have to share my food???? i dont think ive ever done that before... jsut twizzlers


If all goes well Gypsy will be helping me with this meal.


----------



## kvj21075

Kat.... the other white meat  ;o)


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Kat.... the other white meat ;o)


exactly! and you both are some hot kittens.


----------



## kvj21075

whooo hooo! i figured otu how to put "is a chick" under my name! I almost had to resort to putting my boobs as my avvy.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> whooo hooo! i figured otu how to put "is a chick" under my name! I almost had to resort to putting my boobs as my avvy.


DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> whooo hooo! i figured otu how to put "is a chick" under my name! I almost had to resort to putting my boobs as my avvy.



ohh puhlease  I can do that too. that doesnt mean Im a chick.  Until I see other wise this is you.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kvj21075

i definetly dont mind people seeing my boobs. But then you would stalk me!


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> i definetly dont mind people seeing my boobs. But then you would stalk me!



No I wouldn't Im already stalking someone.  Im just here to help others see them.


----------



## kvj21075

well thats not fair, i should atleast get some drinks out of it!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i definetly dont mind people seeing my boobs. But then you would stalk me!


You already know Im stalking you so go ahead and PM your number so you can send me pics that way


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> ohh puhlease  I can do that too. that doesnt mean Im a chick.  Until I see other wise this is you.



That pic is a  

Oh and I thought you were a chick until the other day!


----------



## kvj21075

LusbyMom said:


> That pic is a
> 
> Oh and I thought you were a chick until the other day!



what turned me into a man the otherday???


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> That pic is a
> 
> Oh and I thought you were a chick until the other day!


dn is DAN THA MAN


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> dn is DAN THA MAN



whaaaa?


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> what turned me into a man the otherday???



I thought Dn was a woman...


I thought you were a man.. Someone that comes in chat has a user name like yours.... and he is a dude. I thought you were one in the same


----------



## sockgirl77

Has anybody won Prep H's special sauce for her breadstick yet?


----------



## kvj21075

well i def. cant pee standing up........ with out making a mess that is


----------



## kvj21075

sockgirl77 said:


> Has anybody won Prep H's special sauce for her breadstick yet?





ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> Has anybody won Prep H's special sauce for her breadstick yet?


ALRIGHT!!! ANOTHER PRIZE!!!! I SOOO CANT WAIT TO WIN


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> That pic is a
> 
> Oh and I thought you were a chick until the other day!


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


>



Hey it's not my fault.. that's what you get for having a girl av...I am not the only one who thought you were a chick...


but i saw you.... so I know you are all male


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> swung what way??? are you saying hes gay? I cant take much more, KelB already told me hes not rich!



Of course he's not rich. I'm Rich!


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> Hey it's not my fault.. that's what you get for having a girl av...I am not the only one who thought you were a chick...
> 
> 
> but i saw you.... so I know you are all male




oh her, she was my last vict.. I mean gf.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Of course he's not rich. I'm Rich!


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> oh her, she was my last vict.. I mean gf.



So did you see me in my rollers?


----------



## kvj21075

welll helllllllllllllllllllllloooooo rich ;O)


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> ALRIGHT!!! ANOTHER PRIZE!!!! I SOOO CANT WAIT TO WIN



Excited?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> welll helllllllllllllllllllllloooooo rich ;O)



 I'm a 4d in training.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> I'm a 4d in training.


he is a quick learner but doesnt come around often any more.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I'm a 4d in training.



ohhhhh you cant be that bad


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> You already know Im stalking you so go ahead and PM your number so you can send me pics that way


kvj


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> Excited?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> kvj



no way! youll put them on here!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no way! youll put them on here!


Not a chance in hell... Ask others  I love my phone and email pics and they stay right where they are.


----------



## kvj21075

u send me your number and ill send ya something sexy


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> u send me your number and ill send ya something sexy



I have his number... want me to send it to you?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> u send me your number and ill send ya something sexy


Ive heard that before. If its not Ill send you a video Im sure you will love


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> u send me your number and ill send ya something sexy



301-867-5309


----------



## kvj21075

LusbyMom said:


> I have his number... want me to send it to you?



whoo hoo! tyty


----------



## sockgirl77

kvj21075 said:


> u send me your number and ill send ya something sexy



I did it for you.


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> So did you see me in my rollers?



yup


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> 301-867-5309


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> he is a quick learner but doesnt come around often any more.



I know. I live too far away. I'll try to get out more and learn your ways. 


Teach me you must.


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> 301-867-5309



i googled the number first, not funny


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i googled the number first, not funny


Speaking of numbers.
Everyone call this number.
Dead serious.
You will save this number.
Memorise it.
202-452-7468
trust me Im helping you out. Especially the ladies.


----------



## kvj21075

4D my number is 202-452-7468


----------



## sockgirl77

kvj21075 said:


> 4D my number is 202-452-7468



 I already sent him your number. It's 301-863-8252.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> 4D my number is 202-452-7468


No really. whats your # I just helped you out for OTHER people


----------



## kvj21075

its 1-800- hot-buns


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> If all goes well Gypsy will be helping me with this meal.







kvj21075 said:


> Kat.... the other white meat  ;o)



Who is Kat?


----------



## kvj21075

meow


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Who is Kat?


 


kvj21075 said:


> meow


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> meow



here kitty kitty


----------



## kvj21075

seriously? no ones going to give me his number????? 


im also being a kitty for halloween


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> seriously? no ones going to give me his number?????
> 
> 
> im also being a kitty for halloween



Well then you can just send me the sexy pics. I won't mind.


----------



## sockgirl77

kvj21075 said:


> seriously? no ones going to give me his number?????
> 
> 
> im also being a kitty for halloween



240-895-7000


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> meow





rich70 said:


> here kitty kitty



OK?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Well then you can just send me the sexy pics. I won't mind.


Rich if you were smart you would have PMd her YOUR number and said it was mine  SO MUCH TO LEARN


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> OK?


Going to Jdubs work tonight? Working on getting a crowd out there.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Rich if you were smart you would have PMd her YOUR number and said it was mine  SO MUCH TO LEARN



  Damn you are good!!!


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> i googled the number first, not funny


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## rich70




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## 4d2008

Everyone please leave. Im naked.


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> Everyone please leave. Im naked.



Why would I leave?


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> Why would I leave?


Well you werent in the room when I said that.


----------



## rich70




----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


>


Socki and I are both naked PERV


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> Socki and I are both naked PERV



You puking yet?


----------



## frozenrain

No Flo today Are you guys missing the competition -I am.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Socki and I are both naked PERV



I didn't know she was too.


----------



## sockgirl77

frozenrain said:


> No Flo today Are you guys missing the competition -I am.



My flo was last week.


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> You puking yet?


 Dont know, send me a pic to my phone Ill let you know 


frozenrain said:


> No Flo today Are you guys missing the competition -I am.


Havent talked with him all day.


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> Dont know, send me a pic to my phone Ill let you know


Done.


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> Done.


THAT WAS SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> THAT WAS SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's what happens after you birth 13 kids.


----------



## frozenrain

sockgirl77 said:


> My flo was last week.


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> That's what happens after you birth 13 kids.


Ive got nothing for ya. Maybe get yourself a phone poll or something I dont know what to tell ya


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> Ive got nothing for ya. Maybe get yourself a phone poll or something I dont know what to tell ya



Scared?


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> Scared?


Well its going to take a hellofalot of Patron and I guess I can get my leg in there for ya.


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> Well its going to take a hellofalot of Patron and I guess I can get my leg in there for ya.






P.S. You don't have a Nitty leg, right?


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> P.S. You don't have a Nitty leg, right?


Not yet, but after looking at that thing I think I might.


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> Not yet, but after looking at that thing I think I might.


----------



## frozenrain

I have come to claim my price


----------



## smdavis65

frozenrain said:


> I have come to claim my price


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>



Shouldn't you be stalking someone?


----------



## frozenrain

smdavis65 said:


>




it is mine all mine...


----------



## 4d2008

lmao, I couldnt even get past 15 seconds of it...


----------



## smdavis65

frozenrain said:


> it is mine all mine...



Not anymore


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> lmao, I couldnt even get past 15 seconds of it...





Just kidding-not the best song I know but the lyrics oh so meaningful--make it mine!!!!!!!


----------



## frozenrain

smdavis65 said:


> Not anymore


----------



## frozenrain

frozenrain said:


> Just kidding-not the best song I know but the lyrics oh so meaningful--make it mine!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## frozenrain

kvj21075 said:


>



you seem to have lost a bunny


----------



## smdavis65

frozenrain said:


> you seem to have lost a bunny



Century Post


----------



## 4d2008

wanna play with my banana?


----------



## kvj21075

I do love bananas ;O)


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> wanna play with my banana?



errrr.... I hope you aren't talking to me....


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

haha


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> errrr.... I hope you aren't talking to me....


It was an open invite. Its ok. Ill close my eyes  I can think of someone else. No matter whats going on you know what your doing


----------



## 4d2008

I WON WITH THAT LAST POST ALONE!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I WON WITH THAT LAST POST ALONE!



?????


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ?????


----------



## NYCityGirl




----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


>


HOW THE HELL DO YOU KEEP GETTING OUT?!?!?!?


----------



## kvj21075

4D how come youre not at the bar yet?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> 4D how come youre not at the bar yet?


Waiting for you to text me and let me know your on your way.


----------



## kvj21075

when they build one in calvert- ill be there


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> when they build one in calvert- ill be there


*poof* there is now one built in Calvert... Now that thats finished, come out to the one we will be at.


----------



## kvj21075

ill see u at the new one in calvert


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ill see u at the new one in calvert


 
Just send me pics of you via  and we can call it a night.




Im going to throw on a shirt and head out all. so lets not post in here untill I come back. TIA


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> HOW THE HELL DO YOU KEEP GETTING OUT?!?!?!?



Next time, tie the rope tighter.


----------



## kvj21075

i will need incriminating pics of you first mwahahaha


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> Next time, tie the rope tighter.


Next time you get the duct tape.


kvj21075 said:


> i will need incriminating pics of you first mwahahaha


Dont tempt me.




OK SERIOUSLY IM WALKING OUT THE DOOR.... STAY OUTTA THIS THREAD!


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Everyone please leave. Im naked.



NO Not leaving I need a good laugh


----------



## frozenrain

Hear me roar!


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> NO Not leaving I need a good laugh



You seen Luge's blower ?


----------



## tyky

Did I win


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Did I win



if you do i do


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> if you do i do



ok, you can line dance with Oscar Mayer


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> ok, you can line dance with Oscar Mayer



How about a lap dance for Oscar Mayer?


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> How about a lap dance for Oscar Mayer?



You want me to give Flomaster a lap dance


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> You want me to give Flomaster a lap dance



No My Oscar Mayer wants you to give me a lap dance.


----------



## kvj21075

free lap dances???


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> free lap dances???



at Rose's


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> at Rose's



ohhhh but i cant handle that much sexinesss on my lap!!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> ohhhh but i cant handle that much sexinesss on my lap!!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

:socki:


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> :socki:



is not the winner


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> is not the winner


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


>



BUT I LUV U


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> BUT I LUV U



BUT U IZ MERRIED.


----------



## workaholic

sockgirl77 said:


> BUT U IZ MERRIED.



I will allow my wifey to luv another chick.  As long as I am there.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I will allow my wifey to luv another chick.  As long as I am there.


----------



## 4d2008

I win


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I win



did you say something


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> did you say something


I think I said



I WIN


----------



## workaholic

4d2008 said:


> I think I said
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I think I said
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN



I'm sorry did someone hear something


----------



## dn0121

Good bye


----------



## RoseRed

4d2008 said:


> I win



No.  You didn't.












Because I said said so.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> No.  You didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I said said so.



  Okay, you win.








































Crap.


----------



## 4d2008

RoseRed said:


> No. You didn't.
> Because I said said so.


WELL CHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now what.


----------



## jazz lady

4d2008 said:


> WELL CHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now what.



:shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

I still win...


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I still win...



BITE ME


----------



## LusbyMom

YOU WILL NEVER WIN 4D GIVE IT UP


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> BITE ME


 


LusbyMom said:


> YOU WILL NEVER WIN 4D GIVE IT UP



GO AWAY DEVIL WOMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> YOU WILL NEVER WIN 4D GIVE IT UP



 how to close a thread - Google Search


----------



## workaholic

4d2008 said:


> GO AWAY DEVIL WOMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!





BANANA HAMMOCK


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> GO AWAY DEVIL WOMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ok, but only because I've been promised a trigasm!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> GO AWAY DEVIL WOMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  That wasn't nice.


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Ok, but only because I've been promised a trigasm!



Your all about it.  It's on like donkey kong.


----------



## 4d2008

workaholic said:


> BANANA HAMMOCK


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> That wasn't nice.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


>



more please my special filf


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>



Good Night everyone  for everyone!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Good Night everyone  for everyone!


YouTube - Hannibal Roy Bean is a dirty Perv


----------



## kvj21075

that looks hilarious!!! but i cant hear it  i cant find my computer speaker sanywhere


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> that looks hilarious!!! but i cant hear it  i cant find my computer speaker sanywhere


oh really  this song is a CLASSIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!

night hun, think of me in your dreams

try not to say my name when you and  are


----------



## sockgirl77

Burp.


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> Burp.


And what a good girl you were for not letting one drop hit the floor.


----------



## jazz lady

4d2008 said:


> And what a good girl you were for not letting one drop hit the floor.



And you da man!


----------



## smdavis65

jazz lady said:


> And you da man!



I win.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Everyone please stay outta this thread today. Thank You.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))


----------



## Homer J

4d2008 said:


> Everyone please stay outta this thread today. Thank You.



K


----------



## 4d2008

Homer J said:


> K


----------



## frozenrain

]I have been studying all your methods you have employed to try and win this thread.I have fed this data into a high velocity wind machine.I will be turning this machine  around to face you. You will be blasted off to the edges of outer space...your own intelligence will have been used against you ha ha ha
I will be the only one left to.....




WIN






ha ha ha


----------



## 4d2008

nope


----------



## kvj21075

There wasnt one accident on my wayto work today!!!!


----------



## frozenrain

frozenrain said:


> ]I have been studying all your methods you have employed to try and win this thread.I have fed this data into a high velocity wind machine.I will be turning this machine  around to face you. You will be blasted off to the edges of outer space...your own intelligence will have been used against you ha ha ha
> I will be the only one left to.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha ha





4d2008 said:


> nope



who said I have turned it on yet .Ha ha ha


----------



## kvj21075

frozenrain said:


> who said I have turned it on yet .Ha ha ha



are you saying youre going to BLOW us all... away????


----------



## frozenrain

kvj21075 said:


> There wasnt one accident on my wayto work today!!!!



so you were not wearing your low cut top today?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> There wasnt one accident on my wayto work today!!!!


 


kvj21075 said:


> are you saying youre going to BLOW us all... away????


 


frozenrain said:


> so you were not wearing your low cut top today?


I just had an accident


----------



## kvj21075

frozenrain said:


> so you were not wearing your low cut top today?



nope, not today, it was too cold, and i forget to warm up ther car, so its long sleeves and 2 sweat shirts for me! I need to get one of those auto starters for my car.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I just had an accident



do u need new pants too????


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> do u need new pants too????


yes


----------



## kvj21075

you can have mine, i dont need them.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you can have mine, i dont need them.


I just had another accident


----------



## kvj21075

well now youre just SOL


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> well now youre just SOL


I hate it when I have to work naked


----------



## kvj21075

u have cameras at your work?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> u have cameras at your work?


just on my phone


----------



## kvj21075

on your phone??? and all i get is your, what you call "good porn" sent to me from you. Im sorry i just dont see how you get off to people pooping out poop and then eating it. Sicko!!!


----------



## frozenrain

No Flo on this thread is like going to my tea caddy and finding no teabags inside

No offence 4d and kvj


----------



## kvj21075

No Flo this week for me either. but im happy about it


----------



## frozenrain

kvj21075 said:


> No Flo this week for me either. but im happy about it



 Ok shortening Flomaster's name to Flo is not working is it?


----------



## smdavis65

kvj21075 said:


> No Flo this week for me either. but im happy about it



Yep, no Flo here either.


----------



## kvj21075

oh FloMaster....... so you dont call it Aunt Flo???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> on your phone??? and all i get is your, what you call "good porn" sent to me from you. Im sorry i just dont see how you get off to people pooping out poop and then eating it. Sicko!!!


HEY! you started it with that first video you sent me. I just made sure I won 


frozenrain said:


> No Flo on this thread is like going to my tea caddy and finding no teabags inside
> 
> No offence 4d and kvj


where the hell is Flo??? Him and I were talking via pm about  then he just vanished the next day.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> where the hell is Flo??? Him and I were talking via pm about  then he just vanished the next day.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


>


is flo in your trunk?

I have NYgirl in mine


----------



## kvj21075

My new car has a trunk  I love it!


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> My new car has a trunk  I love it!



Id like to put my bike in your trunk.


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Id like to put my bike in your trunk.



How bigs your bike?


----------



## 4d2008

Starbucks tonight. 7pm just a FYI.


----------



## dn0121

I want some FRENCH TOAST!


----------



## kelb




----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


Hey gorgeous,
Starbucks tonight 7pm


----------



## kvj21075

I just saw that last week!!!


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> I just saw that last week!!!


----------



## chess

objama 08


----------



## 4d2008

chess said:


> objama 08


Im voting for Ford.


----------



## kvj21075

Im loving all the scary movies on tv this week  i LOVE horror movies!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Im loving all the scary movies on tv this week  i LOVE horror movies!!!


HELL YA!


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> Im voting for Ford.



objama 08.... dont fret...

its all good even smoothmarine said your on his fan wagon monday night


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> Im loving all the scary movies on tv this week  i LOVE horror movies!!!



the old horror movies are good, the new ones plain out suck donkey nads

objama 08


----------



## 4d2008

chess said:


> objama 08.... dont fret...
> 
> its all good even smoothmarine said your on his fan wagon monday night


----------



## rich70




----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


>


Starbucks 7pm


----------



## kvj21075

i want scary movie and cake batter night


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


>



he spoke of you so loud and proud while he was taking my fajita down his throat ! and i got a picture of some boobs that were next to him 

objama 08


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i want scary movie and cake batter night


is that a date?  I have both.


----------



## 4d2008

chess said:


> *he spoke of you so loud and proud while he was taking my fajita down his throat* ! and i got a picture of some boobs that were next to him
> 
> objama 08


THAT is either talent or your really small. Either way. Good job smooth!!!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> Im loving all the scary movies on tv this week  i LOVE horror movies!!!



I with you...like, It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown...


----------



## kvj21075

sure but im not taking cake batter from you....


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> i want scary movie and cake batter night



that sounds real fkn lame

objama 08


----------



## kvj21075

so who has the biggest tv??? we will all meet there


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> Starbucks 7pm



only old people goto starbucks at 7pm at night


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> I with you...like, It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown...


and thats why your my one and only shining star.


kvj21075 said:


> sure but im not taking cake batter from you....


we will see.


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> THAT is either talent or your really small. Either way. Good job smooth!!!



oh he took it like it was a joose going down his throat.....

watch out for him next time your around him


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> so who has the biggest tv??? we will all meet there


Im positive I do.


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> so who has the biggest tv??? we will all meet there



i have a 12 inch black and white tv... my place wouldnt be so attractive....


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> Im positive I do.



we arent talking bout cawk size....


----------



## 4d2008

chess said:


> only old people goto starbucks at 7pm at night


you havent been there I take it. its actually opposite. Some of the tail that walks in there I know Im going to jail for the things I think of.


chess said:


> oh he took it like it was a joose going down his throat.....
> watch out for him next time your around him


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im positive I do.



I said biggest *TV*


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> you havent been there I take it. its actually opposite. Some of the tail that walks in there I know Im going to jail for the things I think of.



no im usually the guy sitting outside on the laptop with a nice latte, with plenty of hoes standing around ready to go hop in the free candy van......


smooth is the champ at  hes undeafted in 5 years


----------



## 4d2008

chess said:


> we arent talking bout cawk size....


62" Sony
and of course the surround sound thatll shake the walls 2 blocks away.


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> I said biggest *TV*



you have the biggest V ? oh no no no no thats just not right...


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> and thats why your my one and only shining star.



Well, I _have_ always liked to sparkle. Twinkle twinkle little star...


----------



## kvj21075

oooohhhhh vibrating floors


----------



## kvj21075

chess said:


> you have the biggest V ? oh no no no no thats just not right...



yeh itll eat u up in one swallow


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> 62" Sony
> and of course the surround sound thatll shake the walls 2 blocks away.



you aint seen soluja boys tv a/v setup.... 

smooth can confirm... thing is ####ing mighty SICK


----------



## chess

kvj21075 said:


> yeh itll eat u up in one swallow



sounds used and abused to me...


----------



## chess

whome20603 said:


> Well, I _have_ always liked to sparkle. Twinkle twinkle little star...



you just gotta learn how to twerk it and you will be a-ok

objama 08


----------



## 4d2008

chess said:


> you just gotta learn how to twerk it and you will be a-ok
> 
> objama 08


whistle while you twerk


----------



## whome20603

chess said:


> you just gotta learn how to twerk it and you will be a-ok
> 
> objama 08



Fool, what you don't know?! I'm the most twerkinist hoodie in the dorf...just ask Clev


----------



## chess

whome20603 said:


> Fool, what you don't know?! I'm the most twerkinist hoodie in the dorf...just ask Clev



clev dont count.... i heard you get down with all colors up in the dorf.... that aint nothing to be proud of... young


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> whistle while you twerk



actually... my whole thoughts....

she prolly couldnt clean out my whistle.....


----------



## whome20603

chess said:


> clev dont count.... i heard you get down with all colors up in the dorf.... that aint nothing to be proud of... young



Aww, I was just playin...young


----------



## 4d2008

Starbucks 7pm


OH AND I WIN


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> HEY! you started it with that first video you sent me. I just made sure I won
> 
> where the hell is Flo??? Him and I were talking via pm about  then he just vanished the next day.



Flo is busy... he'll be back to take the win.


----------



## 4d2008

I win...



Starbucks 7pm


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> I win...
> 
> 
> 
> Starbucks 7pm



are you trying to make sure we all avoid Starbucks tonight?


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I win...
> 
> 
> 
> Starbucks 7pm



  I win!


----------



## 4d2008

Starbucks 7pm


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> so who has the biggest tv??? we will all meet there



61" Samsung


----------



## chess

THROW some D's on it 

objama 08


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> 61" Samsung



looks like 4D has an inch on ya! abahhahaha


----------



## 4d2008

S. B. 1900


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> looks like 4D has an inch on ya! abahhahaha



mines thicker though, cuz I got DLP.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> cuz I got DLP.


D limp penis?


----------



## chess

she got that double length penis aka double sided dildo


----------



## 4d2008

chess said:


> *she* got that double length penis aka double sided dildo


(dn is a dude).


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> D limp penis?


----------



## LusbyMom

4D will be at Starbucks at 7pm


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> 4D will be at Starbucks at 7pm


















S.B. 1900


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> (dn is a dude).



doesnt matter... he may have a vajajay ya know duh... two dicks 1 chick....


----------



## dn0121

chess said:


> doesnt matter... he may have a vajajay ya know duh... two dicks 1 chick....


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## 4d2008

S.b. 1900


----------



## rich70




----------



## kvj21075

Dunkin Donuts 1800!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Dunkin Donuts 1800!!!


thats only for you n I !!!!!!!!!!
S.B. is for everyone!!!


----------



## kvj21075

There was this guy... always told me he was going to make me breakfast in the mornig.... i never got those effin pancakes!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> There was this guy... always told me he was going to make me breakfast in the mornig.... i never got those effin pancakes!!!


I will make you anything you want.


----------



## kvj21075

i always left while he was sleeping tho so maybe that had something to do with it.... i lvoe pancakes and grilled cheese- the only two things i can not make!


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> i always left while he was sleeping tho so maybe that had something to do with it.... i lvoe pancakes and grilled cheese- the only two things i can not make!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i always left while he was sleeping tho so maybe that had something to do with it.... i lvoe pancakes and grilled cheese- the only two things i can not make!


I really need to look at your pics again. Seriously, Did we date at one time?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I really need to look at your pics again. Seriously, Did we date at one time?



huh?


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> huh?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> huh?



You really remind me of this one girl I was seeing about a year ago 

When she did stay over night (wasnt often) she LOVED it when I made pancakes and she always asked me to make her G.C. sammiches. 

Had the same exact body as yours but the tat would have to be new cause she didnt have one (there). 

So I need to take a closer look at your pics (actually look at your face)


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You really remind me of this one girl I was seeing about a year ago
> 
> When she did stay over night (wasnt often) she LOVED it when I made pancakes and she always asked me to make her G.C. sammiches.
> 
> Had the same exact body as yours but the tat would have to be new cause she didnt have one (there).
> 
> So I need to take a closer look at your pics (actually look at your face)



yeh but i never got the pancakes cause i always left while he was sleeping


----------



## 4d2008

I miss you.



Oh wait, that was suppose to be a text. My bad.







STARBUCKS 7PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



AND I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

ive only been crying an hour and 9 minutes since i never got the "i miss you" back


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ive only been crying an hour and 9 minutes since i never got the "i miss you" back


I do miss your back

(picturing you bent over naked while im....)
nevermind.

This is my last pair of pants.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I do miss your back
> 
> (picturing you bent over naked while im....)
> nevermind.
> 
> This is my last pair of pants.



 naked


----------



## kelb




----------



## smdavis65

kvj21075 said:


> naked


----------



## 4d2008

have I mentioned that some of us are heading to Starbucks tonight?
Its at 7pm.
The one in Cali..
Wasnt sure if I put it out there or not.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> have I mentioned that some of us are heading to Starbucks tonight?
> Its at 7pm.
> The one in Cali..
> Wasnt sure if I put it out there or not.





DId I mention MB KVJ and I are taking on 5 guys!?


----------



## kvj21075

exxxtra mayo


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> exxxtra mayo


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> DId I mention MB KVJ and I are taking on 5 guys!?


 


kvj21075 said:


> exxxtra mayo



Ill wait for the night when its just me and all of you.


----------



## kvj21075

Why is this place called "Chit Chat" it should be called "sexy orgy"


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Why is this place called "Chit Chat" it should be called "sexy orgy"


Ive thought about making my own private room. Fight club is tons of fun but it just has the wrong name for some of the convos that go on in there.


----------



## kvj21075

with all this meat talk i need to go get some lunch......


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> with all this meat talk i need to go get some lunch......


HAVE FUN!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Ive thought about making my own private room. Fight club is tons of fun but it just has the wrong name for some of the convos that go on in there.



DO IT!! Maybe someone will finally let me in their room


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> DO IT!! Maybe someone will finally let me in their room


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



Uncle bacon even said NO!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Uncle bacon even said NO!


Really? wow. Tough crowd in there.


----------



## chess

4d2008 said:


> Ive thought about making my own private room. Fight club is tons of fun but it just has the wrong name for some of the convos that go on in there.



do that and invite duh


----------



## kvj21075

WHERED EVERYONE GO?????? hello?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> WHERED EVERYONE GO?????? hello?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

i had the healthiest lunch today... my belly is sooooo full


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i had the healthiest lunch today... my belly is sooooo full


your welcome.


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> your welcome.


----------



## kvj21075

ummmm not saying much, my stomach not that big :biggrin"


----------



## rich70

sockgirl77 said:


>


----------



## sockgirl77

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

sockgirl77 said:


>



Are you still naked?


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


>





kvj21075 said:


> ummmm not saying much, my stomach not that big :biggrin"





rich70 said:


>


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## tyky

wazzup, did I win


----------



## sockgirl77

rich70 said:


> Are you still naked?



No, a bit too cold in my office for that.


----------



## kvj21075

noo


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> wazzup, did I win



NO U BEEZ NOT WINNEN.


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> NO U BEEZ NOT WINNEN.



 DAT SUX


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> DAT SUX


wut up gerl.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> wut up gerl.



nutten


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> nutten



BEYOTCH, DON'T U BEEZ NUTTEN ON MY MAN.


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> BEYOTCH, DON'T U BEEZ NUTTEN ON MY MAN.



 sorry I'll try not to squirt LOL


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> BEYOTCH, DON'T U BEEZ NUTTEN ON MY MAN.


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> sorry I'll try not to squirt LOL


KEWL.


4d2008 said:


>


GIT BAX UNDUR ME DESK.


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> KEWL.
> 
> GIT BAX UNDUR ME DESK.


----------



## kvj21075

damn i wanted to see fight.....


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> damn i wanted to see fight.....



between who Socki and I , please, we go way back






























to post 2051


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> between who Socki and I , please, we go way back
> to post 2051



 I was about to say...


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> I was about to say...



I don't know if 2051 was even one of our post


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I don't know if 2051 was even one of our post


alls I know is I was here before all of you and Ill make it to the end.


----------



## kvj21075

so no fight??? no oil or jello wrestling???


----------



## kvj21075

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what a great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> alls I know is I was here before all of you and Ill make it to the end.



Um..no you were not. I was here before you


I win!!!!!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

kvj21075 said:


> There wasnt one accident on my wayto work today!!!!





tyky said:


> I don't know if 2051 was even one of our post



Nope.


----------



## MJ

kvj21075 said:


> so no fight??? no oil or jello wrestling???





kvj21075 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what a great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Are you talking to yourself?


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> alls I know is I was here before all of you and Ill make it to the end.



I do hope that you are only talking about this thread.


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> Nope.


wow, we talked alot today 


MJ said:


> Are you talking to yourself?


she does that alot


----------



## kvj21075

MJ said:


> Are you talking to yourself?



uhhhhhhno, yes, maybe .... darn it!


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> I do hope that you are only talking about this thread.


ya of course.


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


what the hell... I was doing so good!!!


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


>



 sorry you didn't win yet.


----------



## sockgirl77

Keep on pushing 
moving on up
everybody we're moving on up
moving on up
you're a winner
you gotta keep pushing
moving on up
everybody we're moving on up
moving on up
you're a winner


----------



## smdavis65

Hi everybody!


----------



## 4d2008

get out!!!!!!!!! ALL OF YOU!


STARBUCKS TONIGHT 7PM


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> get out!!!!!!!!! ALL OF YOU!
> 
> 
> STARBUCKS TONIGHT 7PM





Hooters next Wed!!!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Hooters next Wed!!!


MY HOUSE NEXT SATURDAY


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> MY HOUSE NEXT SATURDAY



What?!? Where did that come from?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> What?!? Where did that come from?


Ive been planning this beach party for AWHILE and thats why I hate kelb cause she is having a girls sleep over at her place that same night.


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> Ive been planning this beach party for AWHILE and thats why I hate kelb cause she is having a girls sleep over at her place that same night.



Then why go to your house?


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> Then why go to your house?


private beach, BONFIRE time


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Ive been planning this beach party for AWHILE and thats why I hate kelb cause she is having a girls sleep over at her place that same night.



I didn't know about it. I don't have my daughter next weekend either.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> MY HOUSE NEXT SATURDAY



Bacons vagina next tuesday!!!



4d2008 said:


> Ive been planning this beach party for AWHILE and thats why I hate kelb cause she is having a girls sleep over at her place that same night.



Awww...Ill come.


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> private beach, BONFIRE time



AND NO WOMEN!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Awww...Ill come.


Then why havent you RSVPd on my myspace yet? I know you looked, same with midnight.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Then why havent you RSVPd on my myspace yet? I know you looked, same with midnight.



I meant ill come at kelb's party....sorry to let you down.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I meant ill come at kelb's party....sorry to let you down.


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


>


Your on my myspace page, there is a event sent out, there is a blog about it, there is a bulletin about it... Cant tell me you didnt know


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> Your on my myspace page, there is a event sent out, there is a blog about it, there is a bulletin about it... Cant tell me you didnt know



Actually, I have seen people post in here about it but have not seen it on your Myspace. I look at the pics occasionally but never read pages.


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> Actually, I have seen people post in here about it but have not seen it on your Myspace. I look at the pics occasionally but never read pages.


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

I hate all the women on these forums I think.
(j/k)


STARBUCKS TONIGHT AT 7PM!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> I hate all the women on these forums I think.
> (j/k)
> 
> 
> STARBUCKS TONIGHT AT 7PM!!!


----------



## rich70

i win


----------



## LusbyMom

What time is Starbucks tonight? I think I missed the time. 

Oh and 4D do you really want all your myspace friends at your party???


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> What time is Starbucks tonight? I think I missed the time.
> 
> Oh and 4D do you really want all your myspace friends at your party???


7 PM 

Yes I do know that I have friends on my page that do not get along with each other but if people can be adults then yes anyone and everyone is invited to this thing.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> 7 PM
> 
> Yes I do know that I have friends on my page that do not get along with each other but if people can be adults then yes anyone and everyone is invited to this thing.



I don't know who all is on your page, I just wanted to make sure I could come


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I don't know who all is on your page, I just wanted to make sure I could come


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> What time is Starbucks tonight? I think I missed the time.
> 
> Oh and 4D do you really want all your myspace friends at your party???




If someone decides to be a hot head, there is a large amount of water he/she can be pushed in to cool off :shrug:


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> If someone decides to be a hot head, there is a large amount of water he/she can be pushed in to cool off :shrug:



You'll be there right??? With the duct tape


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> If someone decides to be a hot head, there is a large amount of water he/she can be pushed in to cool off :shrug:


exactly, Im inviting anyone to come and if there are issues then those issues will be delt with... and it will be FUNNY AS HELL for the rest of us.


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> You'll be there right??? With the duct tape



As far as I know, I will be.


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> As far as I know, I will be.



 



Watch out 4D


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Watch out 4D


you didnt get the memo??
Im sorry
The party was canxed.
My bad.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> you didnt get the memo??
> Im sorry
> The party was canxed.
> My bad.



I knew you didn't want me to come


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I knew you didn't want me to come


 You know I do...

Now make sure to RSVP on my page.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> You know I do...
> 
> Now make sure to RSVP on my page.



It starts at 7 am?????


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> It starts at 7 am?????


no that was a typo. I put that out on the comments section. Ill be setting up on the beach around noon


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> no that was a typo. I put that out on the comments section. Ill be setting up on the beach around noon



Well fix it dork  So it's an all day and night party???


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Well fix it dork  So it's an all day and night party???


when I look at it, it IS fixed. SO? 
yes, once we run outta wood or gets to cold itll be moved indoors.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> when I look at it, it IS fixed. SO?
> yes, once we run outta wood or gets to cold itll be moved indoors.



I just looked.... it wasn't fixed 


Now get outta my thread.... I gotta stop asking questions here.. cause then people answer


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I just looked.... it wasn't fixed
> 
> 
> Now get outta my thread.... I gotta stop asking questions here.. cause then people answer


well DONT show at 7am


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> when I look at it, it IS fixed. SO?
> yes, once we run outta wood or gets to cold itll be moved indoors.



Then you best get shiat hot on gathering up all the wood.


----------



## dn0121

anything going on tonight?


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> well DONT show at 7am



I am an early bird... I plan to be there at 6:30... don't wanna miss nothing.


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> anything going on tonight?



I think 4d is going to CIP at 6


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> I think 4d is going to CIP at 6


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> anything going on tonight?


STARBUCKS 7PM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> STARBUCKS 7PM!!!!!!!!!!!



why is your post invisible?


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> why is your post invisible?



 I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> I was wondering the same thing.



im thirsty for something brown and steamy.  i wish there was a place people could go and see stars and pay more than a buck to get some.


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> STARBUCKS 7PM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> im thirsty for something brown and steamy.  i wish there was a place people could go and see stars and pay more than a buck to get some.



 

Hmmm I thought their was a place like that... but I can't remember the name of it... it's on the tip of my tongue


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> im thirsty for something *brown and steamy*.  i wish there was a place people could go and see stars and pay more than a buck to get some.



dog poo?


----------



## dn0121

funnier than a 1 legged waitress at Ihop.


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> funnier than a 1 legged waitress at Ihop.



that was ghey


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> that was ghey



no this is


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> no this is



OMG  I can't believe you posted that pic of you from Saturday


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> OMG  I can't believe you posted that pic of you from Saturday


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


>



Oops was I suppose to keep that a secret? 

Now get outta this thread.... go to CIP at 6 with Ford


----------



## kvj21075

whats CIP???


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> whats CIP???



Cheeseburger in Paradise... that's what is going on tonight


----------



## kvj21075

i love cheezbugga!!!!


----------



## dn0121

what was lances post?


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Oops was I suppose to keep that a secret?
> 
> Now get outta this thread.... go to CIP at 6 with Ford


STARBUCKS AT 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> WHERE??? WHAT????


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> 4d2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> WHERE??? WHAT????
> 
> 
> 
> oh, Im going to starbucks tonight. around 7 pm. the one in cali. wanna come?
Click to expand...


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> WHERE??? WHAT????



You are tossing  salad tonight at  place.

That's what I heard.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> LusbyMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, Im going to starbucks tonight. around 7 pm. the one in cali. wanna come?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me????
Click to expand...


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> 4d2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me????
Click to expand...


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> You are tossing  salad tonight at  place.
> 
> That's what I heard.



 Who told??? It was suppose to be a secret 


but they didn't mention the trigasm


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> LusbyMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry..... I can't get a sitter on such short notice
Click to expand...


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> 4d2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry..... I can't get a sitter on such short notice
> 
> 
> 
> its starbucks NOT CIP, what do you need a sitter for? Plus Dinner afterwards.
Click to expand...


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> LusbyMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> its starbucks NOT CIP, what do you need a sitter for? Plus Dinner afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not bringing my kids around YOU
Click to expand...


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> LusbyMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> its starbucks NOT CIP, what do you need a sitter for? Plus Dinner afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But speaking of CIP last time I took the kids there... it was someone's 21st birthday... so a guy got on the bar.. stuck a drink in his crotch and the birthday girl drank the blowjob  Kids were like   what are they doing????
Click to expand...


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> 4d2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But speaking of CIP last time I took the kids there... it was someone's 21st birthday... so a guy got on the bar.. stuck a drink in his crotch and the birthday girl drank the blowjob  Kids were like   what are they doing????
Click to expand...


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> LusbyMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice text
Click to expand...


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> 4d2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice text
> 
> 
> 
> is it just my screen or are the names messed up on the quotes?
Click to expand...


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> LusbyMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it just my screen or are the names messed up on the quotes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's messed up on mine too
> 
> what time? and where is dinner?
Click to expand...


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> But speaking of CIP last time I took the kids there... it was someone's 21st birthday... so a guy got on the bar.. stuck a drink in his crotch and the birthday girl drank the blowjob  Kids were like   what are they doing????






Starbucks is safe for the kiddies


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> Starbucks is safe for the kiddies



But is 4d safe for the kiddies?


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> But is 4d safe for the kiddies?



If you dont show for starbucks Ill text you on dinner.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> If you dont show for starbucks Ill text you on dinner.



Please do that will make it easier for me to stalk you


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Please do that will make it easier for me to stalk you


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


>



haven't you left yet???


Back on topic

I win


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> haven't you left yet???
> 
> 
> Back on topic
> 
> I win


HOLY CRAP I NEED TO GET DRESSED AND LEAVE!

BYE... ILL TEXT YA.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> HOLY CRAP I NEED TO GET DRESSED AND LEAVE!
> 
> BYE... ILL TEXT YA.



Bye


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> But is 4d safe for the kiddies?





Yes.


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> Yes.



Why haven't you left yet??? I want to win... go go go


----------



## toppick08

Back from balmer'.......again..


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


> Back from balmer'.......again..



why are you here??? GET OUT


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> why are you here??? GET OUT



I'll be out tomorrow night.


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> why are you here??? GET OUT


STARBUCKS AT 7PM TONIGHT


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


> I'll be out tomorrow night.



well get out of my thread... oh and i hope you can find your truck tomorrow night


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> well get out of my thread... oh and i hope you can find your truck tomorrow night


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## kvj21075




----------



## NYCityGirl




----------



## toppick08




----------



## tyky




----------



## LusbyMom

So I went to CIP at 7 Like 4D said and no one was there : I got stood up


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> So I went to CIP at 7 Like 4D said and no one was there : I got stood up



Ummm, he was going to Starbucks at 7


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> So I went to CIP at 7 Like 4D said and no one was there : I got stood up


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Ummm, he was going to Starbucks at 7



OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I thought he said CIP?  Damn it


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I thought he said CIP?  Damn it


STARBUCKS 7PM
How'd ya miss that


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> STARBUCKS 7PM
> How'd ya miss that



  His posts were invisible? And he texted me CIP


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> His posts were invisible? And he texted me CIP


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>



That's my favorite smily


----------



## LusbyMom




----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


>



is that your fav?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> is that your fav?



no..   this is


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

gn...I win


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> gn...I win



try again


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

gn...I win


----------



## jazz lady

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> gn...I win



Yes, you do.  





























Oopsie...


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

starbucks 0700!


----------



## LusbyMom

Again????


----------



## 4d2008

Starbucks was fun, BUT my house was even better. It really is so very hard being me sometimes.

OH and I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



When I hired a company to pour a concrete patio I didn't know I was getting a bonus early wake up because of all the noise


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> When I hired a company to pour a concrete patio I didn't know I was getting a bonus early wake up because of all the noise


 But you've been waiting for this for a while now so you gotta be happy its finally started.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> But you've been waiting for this for a while now so you gotta be happy its finally started.



True


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> True


Now leave my thread.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

gm I win


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> gm I win


nope


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Now leave my thread.



Never


----------



## 4d2008

what the hell all of you leave!


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> Never


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I'm still in bed so I win regardless


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I'm still in bed so I win regardless


I should be. Im going to need a nap before tonight


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> I should be. Im going to need a nap before tonight


----------



## 4d2008

now everyone please go take a nap and forget you ever found this thread. TIA.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> now everyone please go take a nap and forget you ever found this thread. TIA.





I have to go warm up my new toy.......


----------



## GypsyQueen

toppick08 said:


> I have to go warm up my new toy.......



a dong?


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				4d2008 said:
			
		

> now everyone please go take a nap and forget you ever found this thread. TIA.



got it!


----------



## rich70

i win!


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> I have to go warm up my new toy.......


that should be posted in Fight Club I think. Your in the wrong thread again top.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> MY HOUSE NEXT SATURDAY




My house!




4d2008 said:


> Ive been planning this beach party for AWHILE and thats why I hate kelb cause she is having a girls sleep over at her place that same night.






smdavis65 said:


> Then why go to your house?






4d2008 said:


> private beach, BONFIRE time






smdavis65 said:


> AND NO WOMEN!



:lol


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> My house!
> :lol


I soooooooooooooooooooooooo dont like you at all.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I soooooooooooooooooooooooo dont like you at all.


----------



## toppick08

GypsyQueen said:


> a dong?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


----------



## toppick08

Well, let me put my balls in the oven...


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Well, let me put my balls in the oven...


WRONG THREAD TOPPIC!


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> WRONG THREAD TOPPIC!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> My house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol





I cant go to the bonfire or sleepover


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> I cant go to the bonfire or sleepover



AWWWW


----------



## kvj21075

I think I need someone to comfort me...


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I cant go to the bonfire or sleepover


Grounded?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I think I need someone to comfort me...


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> I think I need someone to comfort me...


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> I think I need someone to comfort me...


 That makes me feel better.


----------



## kvj21075

awwww the love


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> That makes me feel better.


me too, ill get right on that... im hoping my boss brings in some beer...


----------



## GypsyQueen

um hi, um, ....i win.


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> um hi, um, ....i win.



 um...no you don't. I do!


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kvj21075

......... <---- thats bunny poop


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ......... <---- thats bunny poop


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> I think I need someone to comfort me...



here comes a gust of comfort just for you


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


Im just waiting for you to say lets go and Ill head home. Get the blanket ready and pop in a movie.


----------



## kvj21075

THRILLER IS ON!!!!! i love halloWEENIE


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Im just waiting for you to say lets go and Ill head home. Get the blanket ready and pop in a movie.



I wish...


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> THRILLER IS ON!!!!! i love halloWEENIE


thats it!!! Im going home now. Im missing WAY to much already being at work.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> thats it!!! Im going home now. Im missing WAY to much already being at work.


it was on the radio butthead, dc101


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> it was on the radio butthead, dc101


or are u saying u have no radio at work??? THAT IS scary


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> thats it!!! Im going home now. Im missing WAY to much already being at work.



:nelsonlaugh:


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> or are u saying u have no radio at work??? THAT IS scary


 I take my IPOD to work.


----------



## kelb

I WIN!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I WIN!!!!!


STOP IT! I was winning!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I WIN!!!!!



 no you didn't


----------



## kvj21075

.........


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


soooooooo... 
ummmmm?????
:shrug:
pm?


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


its like your trying to get a wedgy out without using your hands.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> its like your trying to get a wedgy out without using your hands.


I cant get a wedgy... if u know what i mean


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I cant get a wedgy... if u know what i mean


and you are such a good kitten for that.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>





kvj21075 said:


> I cant get a wedgy... if u know what i mean



I dont wear undies hardly ever either.  I just cant seem to wear them right.  (hence 4d pic)


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I dont wear undies hardly ever either. I just cant seem to wear them right. (hence 4d pic)


oh no, thats exactly how you wear them if you feel the need to.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> I dont wear undies hardly ever either.  I just cant seem to wear them right.  (hence 4d pic)


 and what pic???? i must see!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> and what pic???? i must see!


I promised her I wouldnt show. 
plus its on my cam not my phone.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I promised her I wouldnt show.
> plus its on my cam not my phone.


so u need my email?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> so u need my email?


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> I promised her I wouldnt show.
> plus its on my cam not my phone.



Dont you dare.


----------



## kvj21075

whats the pic of???


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Dont you dare.


I just said I promised you.


----------



## kvj21075

darn


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> darn



I mentioned it some where.


----------



## kvj21075

that means i have to look for it???


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> that means i have to look for it???


Did you get my text?


----------



## GypsyQueen

GypsyQueen said:


> I dont wear undies hardly ever either.  I just cant seem to wear them right.  (hence 4d pic)



Its this KVJ.  Do you get it?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Did you get my text?


i dont believe you  i feel unloved


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Is This KVJ.  Do you get it?


a picture with your panties in 4D's mouth ??


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i dont believe you  i feel unloved


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> a picture with your panties in 4D's mouth ??


While she is still wearing them


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> a picture with your panties in 4D's mouth ??





4d2008 said:


> While she is still wearing them



Damn, I miss all the fun.


----------



## kvj21075

and i missed that??


----------



## MrX

rich70 said:


> Damn, I miss all the fun.


 
Fo real!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> While she is still wearing them


----------



## rich70

MrX said:


> Fo real!



Whats up Long time no talk. Chevy's still on the prowl for you.


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## kelb

sockgirl77 said:


>



WOW! Whats wrong with you today? I didnt think you sunk this low?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


:shrug: it happened in my dream 


sockgirl77 said:


>





kelb said:


> WOW! Whats wrong with you today? I didnt think you sunk this low?


 your still here.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: it happened in my dream
> 
> 
> 
> your still here.



I love going down!


----------



## LusbyMom




----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I love going down!


thats why she has a bf


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I love going down!



This is definitely going to be someone's siggy 

(it would be mine if i could figure out how to do it)


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I love going down!


and Im in luv with you again.


LusbyMom said:


>


how was cip


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> and Im in luv with you again.
> 
> how was cip


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> and Im in luv with you again.
> 
> how was cip



 You stood me up Thanks


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> You stood me up Thanks


----------



## kvj21075

......  ....


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> ......  ....



I think that is the stupidest smilie on here


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> ......  ....



:


----------



## kvj21075

.....  ....... but it poops


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> .....  ....... but it poops


----------



## dn0121

...


----------



## SOMDfungirl

sockgirl77 said:


>



I <3 ME


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> ...


 
I like that bunny more


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I like that bunny more


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## SOMDfungirl

LusbyMom said:


> You stood me up Thanks



Becareful... next thing you know, you will end up living in a trailor with 4 kids and one on the way.. just like me... MEN!!


----------



## 4d2008

SOMDfungirl said:


> Becareful... next thing you know, you will end up living in a trailor with 4 kids and one on the way.. just like me... MEN!!


Your fault, shoulda put the pickle in a different hole.


----------



## kvj21075

I miss my trailer ABAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> ...



Now that I like


----------



## LusbyMom

SOMDfungirl said:


> Becareful... next thing you know, you will end up living in a trailor with 4 kids and one on the way.. just like me... MEN!!



Nah I already have 3 and I am fixed


----------



## GypsyQueen

:inhale:  iwinsodonttryyouwillneversucceedkthanksbye!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> :inhale: iwinsodonttryyouwillneversucceedkthanksbye!


:exhale: nope.


----------



## SOMDfungirl

GypsyQueen said:


> :inhale:  iwinsodonttryyouwillneversucceedkthanksbye!



:middlefinger:


----------



## 4d2008

SOMDfungirl said:


> :middlefinger:


:insideyourv:


----------



## SOMDfungirl

4d2008 said:


> :insideyourv:


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kvj21075

seriously 4D, in yo butt tonight!!!


----------



## kelb

:


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> seriously 4D, in yo butt tonight!!!


Im not going to pa so NOPE


----------



## kvj21075

fine... tomorrow night.... no ill be in fredericksburge....... just watch your butt!


----------



## tyky

you can send me a trophy anytime now


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## kvj21075

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo!!!!! I had it for over an hour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gettttttttttttttttttttttt oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo!!!!! I had it for over an hour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gettttttttttttttttttttttt oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


>



So, are you wanting to win the free lap dance at Roses or the Line dance with Flo?


----------



## kvj21075

Who would NOT want the free lap dance from Roses??? I mean, those chicks are dead sexy!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> Who would NOT want the free lap dance from Roses??? I mean, those chicks are dead sexy!!!


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## kvj21075

sockgirl77 said:


>


you know u want to know what its like to geta lap dance from a cow


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> you know u want to know what its like to geta lap dance from a cow



MOOOOOOOO (sorry...I couldn't resist)


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## 4d2008

I just took a nap


----------



## sockgirl77

I just brewed another pot of coffee.


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> I just brewed another pot of coffee.


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## puggymom

I swear my pug is so DA#M stupid I am surpised he does not forget to breath


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## rich70




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## rich70




----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>



Stop posting!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Stop posting!


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


----------



## rich70




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>



Shouldn't you be getting ready to go trick of treating?


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Shouldn't you be getting ready to go trick of treating?


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Shouldn't you be getting ready to go trick of treating?



He can be banana man


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> He can be banana man


Im going as santa. Hope some naughty girls sit on my lap.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Im going as santa. Hope some naughty girls sit on my lap.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


whats funny is
Im serious.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> whats funny is
> Im serious.



Are you going door to door


----------



## jwwb2000

Nothing like having dinner with A7X music playing in the background.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

trick or ...


----------



## frozenrain

blue and red so suits me and I am running for the prize. I will be the winner!


----------



## smdavis65

I win.


----------



## frozenrain

frozenrain said:


> blue and red so suits me and I am running for the prize. I will be the winner!


----------



## sockgirl77

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> trick or ...



Treat...



I've got something good to eat.


----------



## Black-Francis

sockgirl77 said:


> Treat...
> 
> 
> 
> I've got something good to eat.



trailer food? :shrug:


----------



## tyky

Kiddos scored some Pop Rocks


----------



## LusbyMom

*yuck*

hi on the road perfect time for me to win


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> hi on the road perfect time for me to win



Nope I win


----------



## sockgirl77

Black-Francis said:


> trailer food? :shrug:



Pleeeeeeeeease tell me what clasifies as trailer food? Beenie Weenies? Fried bologna? Or is it generic Spaghetti O's? You're welcome to join me for all 3 anytime.


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> Pleeeeeeeeease tell me what clasifies as trailer food? Beenie Weenies? Fried bologna? Or is it generic Spaghetti O's? You're welcome to join me for all 3 anytime.



Don't forget Hamburger Helper


----------



## dn0121

sockgirl77 said:


> Treat...
> 
> 
> 
> I've got something good to eat.


----------



## smdavis65

Morning!


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> Kiddos scored some Pop Rocks





Let me just say it was not I that handed those out


----------



## sunflower




----------



## flomaster

I am back therefore I win!


----------



## sunflower

flomaster said:


> I am back therefore I win!


----------



## flomaster

sunflower said:


>


----------



## sunflower

flomaster said:


>


 

Nice Lips so I'll let you win.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## flomaster

sunflower said:


> Nice Lips so I'll let you win.



BOTOX a wonderful thing!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> BOTOX a wonderful thing!


WB Flo.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> WB Flo.



Thanks brother.  Hey, are you originally from this area?


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Thanks brother. Hey, are you originally from this area?


Earth yes, SOMD no. Phoenix, Az.


Now leave again. (at least outta this thread)



I WIN.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Earth yes, SOMD no. Phoenix, Az.
> 
> 
> Now leave again. (at least outta this thread)
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN.



Okay, I know a stalker who asked me about ya!    Kidding.

No win here brother!  I am to win this lock stock and barrel!


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> Earth yes, SOMD no. Phoenix, Az.
> 
> 
> Now leave again. (at least outta this thread)
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN.



No you dont.


----------



## LusbyMom

Good Morning! Today is the day I win!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Okay, I know a stalker who asked me about ya!  Kidding.
> 
> No win here brother! I am to win this lock stock and barrel!


I would wish you luck but
NO 



I WIN



smdavis you leave too.


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Good Morning! Today is the day I win!!



EVERYONE GET OUTTA MY DAMMED THREAD.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> EVERYONE GET OUTTA MY DAMMED THREAD.


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> I would wish you luck but
> NO
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN
> 
> 
> 
> smdavis you leave too.



No.


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


>


later 


smdavis65 said:


> No.


YES


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> later
> 
> YES



Give it up already why don't you?


Don't you have some wimmens to stalk instead of this threa?


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Give it up already why don't you?
> 
> 
> Don't you have some wimmens to stalk instead of this threa?


Not yet, thats later.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Not yet, thats later.



Well hurry up... I am in the woods camping right now... and I will be offline the rest of the day


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Well hurry up... I am in the woods camping right now... and I will be offline the rest of the day


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


>



haven't left just yet


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>



 Did you get anybody to sit on your lap and tell you what they want for X-mas?


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> Did you get anybody to sit on your lap and tell you what they want for X-mas?



He hasn't yet he is to busy hanging out in this tread


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> Did you get anybody to sit on your lap and tell you what they want for X-mas?


No. Better luck tonight I think. Have another bonfire to hit up.


----------



## toppick08

smdavis65 said:


> Did you get anybody to sit on your lap and tell you what they want for X-mas?





he even goosed me.....


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Well hurry up... I am in the woods camping right now... and I will be offline the rest of the day



Hey, if a bear craps in the woods lets us know.


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


> he even goosed me.....



 TMI


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> he even goosed me.....


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Hey, if a bear craps in the woods lets us know.



 No talk about bears when I am camping please.... does VA have bears?


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> No. Better luck tonight I think. Have another bonfire to hit up.



Get out of this tread and you might have better luck... I'm just sayin'...


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> Get out of this tread and you might have better luck... I'm just sayin'...


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> No talk about bears when I am camping please.... does VA have bears?


BEARS MOUNTAIN LIONS POSIONOUS SNAKES COUGARS SABER TOOTH TIGERS.


smdavis65 said:


> Get out of this tread and you might have better luck... I'm just sayin'...


Nope, Ill wait for tonight.


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> BEARS MOUNTAIN LIONS POSIONOUS SNAKES COUGARS SABER TOOTH TIGERS.
> 
> Nope, Ill wait for tonight.



AND SKUNKS!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> BEARS MOUNTAIN LIONS POSIONOUS SNAKES COUGARS SABER TOOTH TIGERS.
> 
> Nope, Ill wait for tonight.



SHUT UP  

The fire is nice right now. Nothing better than the laptop around the campfire


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> No talk about bears when I am camping please.... does VA have bears?



You never heard of the great Virginia Grizzly?


----------



## smdavis65

LusbyMom said:


> SHUT UP
> 
> The fire is nice right now. Nothing better than the laptop around the campfire



And maneating spiders.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> You never heard of the great Virginia Grizzly?



NO!! Do you wanna tell me a story?


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> SHUT UP
> 
> The fire is nice right now. Nothing better than the laptop around the campfire


That would be great, cup of coffee, a smoke,nice fire, breakfast cooking and WIFI


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> And maneating spiders.



Whew good... I am not a man so I won't get eaten


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> NO!! Do you wanna tell me a story?



There once was a girl from the forums who went camping and got eaten by a bear!  

the end

Videos


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> There once was a girl from the forums who went camping and got eaten by a bear!
> 
> the end
> 
> Videos



I can only wish


----------



## smdavis65

LusbyMom said:


> Whew good... I am not a man so I won't get eaten



They don't know the difference. It all tastes like chicken to them.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I can only wish



Hmmm, I could so shut this thread down with a comment and I could win!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I can only wish


you didnt watch the video did you yep VA deff has bears


----------



## LusbyMom

Ok I just scared the crap outta my kids with those videos flo... Thanks!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Hmmm, I could so shut this thread down with a comment and I could win!!!!



I double dog dare ya!


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Ok I just scared the crap outta my kids with those videos flo... Thanks!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Ok I just scared the crap outta my kids with those videos flo... Thanks!




Tell them Uncle Flo luvs em!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I double dog dare ya!



nah, I want to give 4D hope!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Tell them Uncle Flo luvs em!



 Don't say that to oldest


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Don't say that to oldest



She still liking me?  LOL  She's too cute. Just tell her I am 4d's lover.  That will kill it for her!


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Don't say that to oldest


 


flomaster said:


> She still liking me? LOL She's too cute. Just tell her I am 4d's lover. That will kill it for her!


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> She still liking me?  LOL  She's too cute. Just tell her I am 4d's lover.  That will kill it for her!



More and more truth just comes pouring out about the truth behind 4door


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> More and more truth just comes pouring out about the truth behind 4door


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


>






It's nice to be able to clean the house in just undies.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> It's nice to be able to clean the house in just undies.



Undie or undies?  Just trying to get a visual.


----------



## smdavis65

flomaster said:


> Undie or undies?  Just trying to get a visual.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> It's nice to be able to clean the house in just undies.


Ill be right over


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Undie or undies?  Just trying to get a visual.




Just a pair of undies.


4d....you will NOT be right over


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Just a pair of undies.
> 
> 
> 4d....you will NOT be right over


wanna bet. 


what time am I suppose to be at


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Just a pair of undies.
> 
> 
> 4d....you will NOT be right over






do we have to miss out on the good stuff?


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> wanna bet.
> 
> 
> what time am I suppose to be at



Right now. So get out of this tread!


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> Right now. So get out of this tread!



I do need to put on some hate music and start cleaning the house up a little bit. Then some running around so I suppose I will leave. (for now).

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT DAY!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> wanna bet.
> 
> 
> what time am I suppose to be at



:shrug:

Call


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> I do need to put on some hate music and start cleaning the house up a little bit. Then some running around so I suppose I will leave. (for now).
> 
> HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT DAY!!!



You too. buh-bye.


----------



## jwwb2000

smdavis65 said:


> Right now. So get out of this tread!




He isn't on his way over, you all should know this by now


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> do we have to miss out on the good stuff?




I was trying to give you all a gross visual so I would win


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> I was trying to give you all a gross visual so I would win



Are you a hairy girl?  That might do it!


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Are you a hairy girl?  That might do it!



Yes


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Yes



Just bought an 8 pack of razors.  Little Nair, a brazillian, some tweezers and you will be golden!


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Just bought an 8 pack of razors.  Little Nair, a brazillian, some tweezers and you will be golden!





Didn't you mention something about your monthly ass grass waxing needing to be done?  You need it more than me


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

morning


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> morning



 OMG, I had a night last night


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## toppick08




----------



## sunflower

Off to my sons football game  ~Go Dolphins~

Get outside and enjoy this wonderful Weather while it lasts!!


----------



## 4d2008

sunflower said:


> Off to my sons football game ~Go Dolphins~
> 
> Get outside and enjoy this wonderful Weather while it lasts!!


Im outta here too, time to start on another night of and


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Didn't you mention something about your monthly ass grass waxing needing to be done?  You need it more than me




Will call you next time it needs done and you can watch!!!


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Im outta here too, time to start on another night of and



Be careful.........and pictures please.......


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Im outta here too, time to start on another night of and



Wheres all the fun out tonight?  Might actually wanna be social today.


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Wheres all the fun out tonight?  Might actually wanna be social today.



You wanna be my date


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> You wanna be my date




I'll bring the nair.  Time and place?


----------



## dn0121

morningbell said:


> OMG, I had a night last night



spill bell


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> spill bell


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> I'll bring the nair.  Time and place?




I just have stubble to take care of and a razor will do the trick 


 at  

Costume required.


----------



## jwwb2000

toppick08 said:


> Be careful.........and pictures please.......






If you wanna see the pics, there will be a fee for viewing these.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> I just have stubble to take care of and a razor will do the trick
> 
> 
> at
> 
> Costume required.



Little scratchy never hurt anyone.  Well.................


----------



## tyky




----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



Hey you.  trapped in the office today!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Hey you.  trapped in the office today!



That sucks, I'm waiting for the FL vs GA game  GO GATORS


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> That sucks, I'm waiting for the FL vs GA game  GO GATORS



Not a football fan.  have some chores to do at home waiting for me.  Just got back from being a way a few days.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Not a football fan.  have some chores to do at home waiting for me.  Just got back from being a way a few days.



NOT A FOOTBALL FAN   I thought you were missing, where'd ya go


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> NOT A FOOTBALL FAN   I thought you were missing, where'd ya go



In NY for fun with former spouse who think she can get over and screw her kid.  Long stupid story but in the end I won.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> In NY for fun with former spouse who think she can get over and screw her kid.  Long stupid story but in the end I won.



 congrats, I think.  Well the FL vs GA is a big one, they are rivals like Skins and Cowboys!  My hubby flew down for the game, I'm jealous


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> congrats, I think.  Well the FL vs GA is a big one, they are rivals like Skins and Cowboys!  My hubby flew down for the game, I'm jealous



Congrats is a good thing.  Thanks.  Long story.

Cool on hubby.  How come you didn't go?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Congrats is a good thing.  Thanks.  Long story.
> 
> Cool on hubby.  How come you didn't go?



Cause I never get to, he even went to NY for the last weekend at the Yankees Stadium before they tore it down!  That was too expensive IMO!


----------



## tyky




----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



Bored face will not get you a win!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Bored face will not get you a win!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



  I just knew you had a kinky side.  Just had to draw it outta you!  LOL


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I just knew you had a kinky side.  Just had to draw it outta you!  LOL


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



You naughty girl you!  

Smooches won't get you a win either!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> You naughty girl you!
> 
> Smooches won't get you a win either!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



Go ahead and *beat your own head*.  That will never work!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Go ahead and *beat your own head*.  That will never work!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>





Just like a woman!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Just like a woman!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



God, kill me now! Still waiting for the greasemonkeys to finish working!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> God, kill me now! Still waiting for the greasemonkeys to finish working!!



*bang*bang*
I found you, but I don't know  or


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> *bang*bang*
> I found you, but I don't know  or


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


>


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


>



I win.


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> I win.


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


>


----------



## LusbyMom




----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


>



Tell us how you really feel


----------



## smdavis65

LusbyMom said:


>



I thought you were camping.


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> I thought you were camping.


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> I thought you were camping.





tyky said:


>



We are  We spent the day at Kings Dominion... just came back to camp for something to eat and we are heading back to KD for the Halloween Haunt thingie 

Please let me win


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> We are  We spent the day at Kings Dominion... just came back to camp for something to eat and we are heading back to KD for the Halloween Haunt thingie
> 
> Please let me win



Your at KD and I am sitting on my couch


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Your at KD and I am sitting on my couch



 You could've have come to! I am uploading all my pics so I can go take more... Thought I would pop in for the win! So please go away


----------



## smdavis65

LusbyMom said:


> We are  We spent the day at Kings Dominion... just came back to camp for something to eat and we are heading back to KD for the Halloween Haunt thingie
> 
> Please let me win



"Roughing it", are we?

Sorry, I just can't let you win.


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> "Roughing it", are we?
> 
> Sorry, I just can't let you win.



She is roughing it she's camping, besides I can do all this from my phone


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> She is roughing it she's camping, besides I can do all this from my phone



Sorry, I can't let you win either.


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> "Roughing it", are we?
> 
> Sorry, I just can't let you win.



Actually we are "roughing it" this time... A pipe is leaking in the motorhome and I have to actually use the bathhouse toilets and showers


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> She is roughing it she's camping, besides I can do all this from my phone



I tried doing it on my phone on the drive here. It was a pain the ass... so I gave up and played on my myspace instead


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Actually we are "roughing it" this time... A pipe is leaking in the motorhome and I have to actually use the bathhouse toilets and showers



I told my hubby I wanted a RV!  I am tired of being cramped on a boat


----------



## smdavis65

LusbyMom said:


> Actually we are "roughing it" this time... A pipe is leaking in the motorhome and I have to actually use the bathhouse toilets and showers





Sorry to hear that, STAY STRONG!! You can overcome this!!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I told my hubby I wanted a RV!  I am tired of being cramped on a boat



 My hubby wants a boat... We could trade back and forth


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> Sorry to hear that, STAY STRONG!! You can overcome this!!



no no no... I will not overcome it... using public showers   I HATE IT. I am not a happy camper


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> My hubby wants a boat... We could trade back and forth



  not if your crapper is broken, the one on the boat works


----------



## puggymom




----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> My hubby wants a boat... We could trade back and forth



No Way.  I like the boat.  It has plenty of room for us.  Just not the kids.  Going out for Gator Victory Dinner.  Later.  

GO GATORS!!!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> No Way.  I like the boat.  It has plenty of room for us.  Just not the kids.  Going out for Gator Victory Dinner.  Later.
> 
> GO GATORS!!!



 I'm gonna give the kids a bath


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


>



What are you cheering for, you haven't won


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> What are you cheering for, you haven't won



rehearsing for the big day when I do win


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> rehearsing for the big day when I do win



skooch over I could be the winner


----------



## puggymom

...


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> ...



cute but get off my stage


----------



## frozenrain

I am the only one awake at my house. So I am here to play!


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> I am the only one awake at my house. So I am here to play!



Impressive, both of my cling ons are still awake


----------



## puggymom

Whose stage??

**not sure actually if that is a guy dancing with huge feet or a DJ **


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> Impressive, both of my cling ons are still awake



I feel your pain...that was me last night. But my parents have both kids tonight!!


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> Impressive, both of my cling ons are still awake



Mine were quite tired today after being out and about. My son and I also got to watch 'Journey to the center of the Earth" on DVD which was nice as we missed it at the movies.


Am I last again?


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> Mine were quite tired today after being out and about. My son and I also got to watch 'Journey to the center of the Earth" on DVD which was nice as we missed it at the movies.
> 
> 
> Am I last again?
> View attachment 55458



Nope


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> I feel your pain...that was me last night. But my parents have both kids tonight!!



Lovely -enjoy yourself!


Look I am good at getting prizes


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> Lovely -enjoy yourself!
> 
> 
> Look I am good at getting prizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55460



How do you attached pics in the message


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> How do you attached pics in the message



I just save as picture on the  smiley sites. Then Just attch pic then browse and upload.I am not sure why mine are not in a attachment box :shrug:


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> I feel your pain...that was me last night. But my parents have both kids tonight!!



So why are you at home?  You should be bar hopping


----------



## frozenrain

That is a sweet one.

I am the winner.


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> View attachment 55466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a sweet one.
> 
> I am the winner.


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> I just save as picture on the  smiley sites. Then Just attch pic then browse and upload.*I am not sure why mine are not in a attachment box *:shrug:



Yeah that is what I was wondering


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> So why are you at home?  You should be bar hopping



Yeah trying to save money for Christmas


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> Yeah trying to save money for Christmas



byob


----------



## puggymom

...


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> ...


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> byob



Well we did do that but here at home. I was pretty drunk while cooking (oh so safe I know) but I think that big steak dinner helped absorbed the alcohol and I am not feeling anything anymore


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> Well we did do that but here at home. I was pretty drunk while cooking (oh so safe I know) but I think that big *steak dinner* helped absorbed the alcohol and I am not feeling anything anymore


----------



## frozenrain

jumping with joy-I am the winner!


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> View attachment 55470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jumping with joy-I am the winner!



NOPE


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> View attachment 55471



you have way too much time on your hands






















crap, so do I


----------



## puggymom

Seriously...what the heck is this one?


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> Seriously...what the heck is this one?



:shrug: bat


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> Seriously...what the heck is this one?



 Looks like it is doing doggy paddle in the deepend of the swimmingpool!


----------



## frozenrain

This one is silly


----------



## puggymom

It's fun  to stay at the...


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> It's fun  to stay at the...



YMCA?



This one Chain would really like





You have to click on this one










maybe not....


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> YMCA?
> 
> 
> 
> This one Chain would really like
> 
> View attachment 55479
> 
> 
> 
> You have to click on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not....



OMG! I was totally going to post that oneas I remember you and I were in that conversation with the iron!!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

Pickle Pickle Pickel


----------



## puggymom

somdfunguy said:


> Pickle Pickle Pickel



...


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> OMG! I was totally going to post that oneas I remember you and I were in that conversation with the iron!!!!


  Yes As soon asI saw it I thought of that conversation too!


somdfunguy said:


> *Pickle Pickle Pickel*





Cucumber?
Hey cute signature by the way!


----------



## frozenrain

STill the winner for a glorious 2 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## workaholic

Back from dinner and I will.  I think I got a sunburn!


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> Back from dinner and I will.  I think I got a sunburn!



Tyky will have to rub some lotion on you.


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> Tyky will have to rub some lotion on you.



Yeah I need good luck with that one.  It was hot down here until the sun went down.  I think she has gone to bed.


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> Yeah I need good luck with that one.  It was hot down here until the sun went down.  I think she has gone to bed.





TYKY!!!



That might wake her up.....

maybe not

Or maybe she is waiting for you....



Anyway I have been on here too long so goodnight...


----------



## somdfunguy

pickle pickle pickle


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> View attachment 55483
> 
> TYKY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That might wake her up.....
> 
> maybe not
> 
> Or maybe she is waiting for you....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I have been on here too long so goodnight...



good night.    I win.  don't forget to turn back your clock.


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> good night.    I win.  don't forget to turn back your clock.



Goodnight.


----------



## frozenrain

somdfunguy said:


> pickle pickle pickle





I win
Goodnight!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> not if your crapper is broken, the one on the boat works



 We are not using our camper this weekend  We are using someone elses because Hubby wanted to try out this motor home and possibly buy it. 

That's probably what annoys me the most.. I have a perfectly good camper at home with a functioning crapper


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## smdavis65

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> winner winner chicken dinner



Nope. Sorry.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## puggymom




----------



## toppick08




----------



## Hoover

Should I be the last???????????????


----------



## flomaster

Hoover said:


> Should I be the last???????????????



No you shall not! 

Morning all


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> No you shall not!
> 
> Morning all



And you shouldn't be either


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> And you shouldn't be either



Safe to say a bear didn't eat ya overnite!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## puggymom

GO PHINS!!!


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> View attachment 55483
> 
> TYKY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That might wake her up.....
> 
> maybe not
> 
> Or maybe she is waiting for you....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I have been on here too long so goodnight...




I must be a hard sleeper!


----------



## tyky

I'm winning


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> I'm winning



not anymore


----------



## toppick08

smdavis65 said:


> not anymore


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>



What's up with all these wimmins, wanting you to mow their lawns!


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> What's up with all these wimmins, wanting you to mow their lawns!





believe me.......it ain't all that.


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> believe me.......it ain't all that.



I'm thinking your some kind of Brad Pitt look a like mowing lawns without a shirt on


----------



## ocean733

tyky said:


> I'm thinking your some kind of Brad Pitt look a like mowing lawns without a shirt on


 
He is!


----------



## tyky

ocean733 said:


> He is!



damn, my hubby likes doing yard work


----------



## 4d2008

ocean733 said:


> He is!


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


>



I do have a little gray....


----------



## ocean733

ocean733 said:


> He is!


 


4d2008 said:


>


 


toppick08 said:


>


 


4d2008 said:


>


----------



## tyky

ocean733 said:


> He is!


----------



## ocean733

toppick08 said:


> I do have a little gray....


 
We have already discussed this on the forums.  On certain people, gray is


----------



## ocean733

toppick08 said:


> I do have a little gray....


 
Oh, wait.  I forgot.  I'm mad at you!


----------



## toppick08

ocean733 said:


> Oh, wait.  I forgot.  I'm mad at you!


----------



## ocean733

toppick08 said:


>


 
PM coming.


----------



## dn0121

toppick08 said:


>



pssst...  you can borrow my wii fit costume.  she said she wanted to try it out.


----------



## ocean733

dn0121 said:


> pssst... you can borrow my wii fit costume. she said she wanted to try it out.


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> pssst...  you can borrow my wii fit costume.  she said she wanted to try it out.


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## 4d2008

I win


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> I win


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


>


STOP IT!


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## 4d2008

ok, LOOK.
everyone needs to just log out and never come back to this thread again. That would make winning SO much easier. Thanks.


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> ok, LOOK.
> everyone needs to just log out and never come back to this thread again. That would make winning SO much easier. Thanks.



You like it under my bed, don't you?


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> You like it under my bed, don't you?


Oh crap your nights are sundays???? hmmmm how do I get outta this house now?


----------



## LusbyMom

I am home


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I am home



You survived roughing it I've been roughing it too, hubby needs to come home


----------



## jwwb2000

I'm home alone


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I am home


i know, sundays are your night


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> i know, sundays are your night




I don't get it


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> i know, sundays are your night



You are  Or I am   I thought I was Monday and Wednesday?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I don't get it


read above her thread where she said she is home.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> You are  Or I am   I thought I was Monday and Wednesday?



Crap now I am really confused


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Crap now I am really confused



Come peek in the window... you will understand


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Come peek in the window... you will understand


----------



## tyky

Ok, Off Topic

I just got the text from Hubby saying his plane landed!  I am sitting here in my sweats with serious stubble!  Also their is a candy mess on the granite!  I could 

A)  go get all cleaned up for him, meaning me and the kitchen or
B) keep everything the way it is, afterall I don't want him to think I had free time while he was in FL at a football game all weekend and I was stuck at home with the kiddos

Yes I am a little disgruntle

TIA


----------



## jwwb2000

need more


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Come peek in the window... you will understand


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Ok, Off Topic
> 
> I just got the text from Hubby saying his plane landed! I am sitting here in my sweats with serious stubble! Also their is a candy mess on the granite! I could
> 
> A) go get all cleaned up for him, meaning me and the kitchen or
> B) keep everything the way it is, afterall I don't want him to think I had free time while he was in FL at a football game all weekend and I was stuck at home with the kiddos
> 
> Yes I am a little disgruntle
> 
> TIA


Get your azz in the shower, shave yourself, clean up the house and plan on rocking your hubbies world tonight.


----------



## 4d2008

oh and put on something sexy


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> oh and put on something sexy




I got a text earlier saying about the same thing


----------



## puggymom




----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I got a text earlier saying about the same thing


So do it then. Im sure he isnt joking and would be happy as hell. and itll be a good time for you too.


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


>



What no suggestions!  

How'd the Dolphin's do today, I really haven't been around


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Ok, Off Topic
> 
> I just got the text from Hubby saying his plane landed!  I am sitting here in my sweats with serious stubble!  Also their is a candy mess on the granite!  I could
> 
> A)  go get all cleaned up for him, meaning me and the kitchen or
> B) keep everything the way it is, afterall I don't want him to think I had free time while he was in FL at a football game all weekend and I was stuck at home with the kiddos
> 
> Yes I am a little disgruntle
> 
> TIA



Keep everything the way it is... and stay here with us


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Keep everything the way it is... and stay here with us




I have a couple of hours he's coming from BWI and I have to get the baby to sleep first anyway


----------



## jwwb2000

Gotta finish laundry, walk doggies

Night all.


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> What no suggestions!
> 
> How'd the Dolphin's do today, I really haven't been around



They WON!!!!!


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


>


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## sockgirl77

Now I'm ####ing confused. When are my nights? Or do I just get one? You know, I'm not much into sharing.


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


>



Did you get cleaned up for hubby yet? 

If not, leave this thread and get moving!


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> Did you get cleaned up for hubby yet?
> 
> If not, leave this thread and get moving!



waiting on my little one to go to sleep!


----------



## LusbyMom

sockgirl77 said:


> Now I'm ####ing confused. When are my nights? Or do I just get one? You know, I'm not much into sharing.



I can give up my Wednesdays


----------



## sockgirl77

LusbyMom said:


> I can give up my Wednesdays



Yay! I get him on Hump Days.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I can give up my Wednesdays





sockgirl77 said:


> Yay! I get him on Hump Days.



Am I missing out on something


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> Am I missing out on something



I hope not. You're getting trigasms at home so you don't need to fight us for 4D.


----------



## LusbyMom

sockgirl77 said:


> I hope not. You're getting trigasms at home so you don't need to fight us for 4D.


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> I hope not. You're getting trigasms at home so you don't need to fight us for 4D.



  does 4d give trigasms too


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> does 4d give trigasms too



God, I hope so. I'll let you know.


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> God, I hope so. I'll let you know.


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> God, I hope so. I'll let you know.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



Good to know you don't shy away from challenges


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Good to know you don't shy away from challenges


NEVER!


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> Good to know you don't shy away from challenges



Okay, we have GOT to meet.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> NEVER!



Wow, it's gonna be an exciting week!
Tuesday, elections
Wedsnesday, 4d & socki trigasms
Saturday beach party


----------



## frozenrain

This is against the rules talking about orgasms to get the thread pulled off. You have been busted
	

		
			
		

		
	



I am the winner!


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> Okay, we have GOT to meet.


well I know where she will be on saturday


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> Okay, we have GOT to meet.


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> This is against the rules talking about orgasms to get the thread pulled off. You have been busted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55555
> 
> I am the winner!


no its ok, they are talking about trigasms


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Wow, it's gonna be an exciting week!
> Tuesday, elections
> Wedsnesday, 4d & socki trigasms
> Saturday beach party


wednesday is no good. thats hooters night. lets shoot for thursday.


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> This is against the rules talking about orgasms to get the thread pulled off. You have been busted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55555
> 
> I am the winner!



I do believe you're the one mentioning the little O, we were talking about the big T


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> wednesday is no good. thats hooters night. lets shoot for thursday.



Hi. I have a set.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> wednesday is no good. thats hooters night. lets shoot for thursday.



I think he is avoiding


----------



## 4d2008

:worthless





sockgirl77 said:


> Hi. I have a set.


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> :worthless



I sent on to your cell last week.


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> I sent on to your cell last week.


That wasnt you.


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> That wasnt you.



How would you know? :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> How would you know? :shrug:


Aaron not stupid.


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> Aaron not stupid.



Maybe Socki is. :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> Maybe Socki is. :shrug:


Nope, that wasnt you.


----------



## jwwb2000

Ugh.  Just had to clean my carpets where one of the dogs decided to drink too much water and throw up back up :


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Ugh. Just had to clean my carpets where one of the dogs decided to drink too much water and throw up back up :


 

at least it didnt come out the other end and runny. thats worse IMO


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> at least it didnt come out the other end and runny. thats worse IMO



Very true!

On the same note, I now have freshly cleaned carpet in the living room.


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> at least it didnt come out the other end and runny. thats worse IMO



Okay. We just went from trigasms and hooters to this?


----------



## 4d2008

Im outta here. Have a great night all.


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:


> Okay. We just went from trigasms and hooters to this?


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> Okay. We just went from trigasms and hooters to this?


----------



## tyky

Ok, I'm back I had to take care of something
 what'd I miss


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


>



found that a tad bit funny did you?
Last time you made me laugh my hand started clicking  on my mouse in all the wrong places-ended up with tab boxes everywhere!


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> Ok, I'm back I had to take care of something
> what'd I miss



Damn. That was quick. No big T tonight?


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> found that a tad bit funny did you?
> Last time you made me laugh my hand started clicking  on my mouse in all the wrong places-ended up with tab boxes everywhere!



:snort:


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> Damn. That was quick. No big T tonight?



I'm not that stubbly, besides my shower has 7 shower heads, everything gets cleaned at once


----------



## StrawberryGal

tyky said:


> I'm not that stubbly, besides *my shower has 7 shower heads,* everything gets cleaned at once





Where do you get that kind of shower heads?


----------



## tyky

StrawberryGal said:


> Where do you get that kind of shower heads?



:shrug: it was an upgrade with our builder, I love it.  My kids love it too!  My 2 y/o likes taking a shower every morning


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> I'm not that stubbly, besides my shower has 7 shower heads, everything gets cleaned at once



Sounds brilliant!


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> I'm not that stubbly, besides my shower has 7 shower heads, everything gets cleaned at once



Hmm...I'm leaving that one alone.


----------



## Black-Francis

Did I win? :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

Black-Francis said:


> Did I win? :shrug:



No.


----------



## dn0121

I win!   Now lock the thread, so others can see that I win.  I'll buy a premo membership


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> I win!   Now lock the thread, so others can see that I win.  I'll buy a premo membership



oops, I win now.


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## toppick08

sockgirl77 said:


>





sorry you couldn't make it Fri....


----------



## smdavis65

Top o' the mornin' !


----------



## sockgirl77

toppick08 said:


> sorry you couldn't make it Fri....



Me too.


----------



## GypsyQueen

smdavis65 said:


> Top o' the mornin' !



its "Top o' the marnin' to ya"

Silly.




Oh btw, I win...again.


----------



## 4d2008

Listen here you flippen losers! I WIN!!!!!!!!! Now Im getting in the shower so just log off the rest of the day and actually do some work.... Thanks.


----------



## puggymom




----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Listen here you flippen losers! I WIN!!!!!!!!! Now Im getting in the shower so just log off the rest of the day and actually do some work.... Thanks.



I work nights so I have all day to win win win!!!!  Of course when I work I am on here trying to win too so there is no escape!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> I work nights so I have all day to win win win!!!! Of course when I work I am on here trying to win too so there is no escape!


GAME ON BIOTCH!!


----------



## tyky

go away I'm gonna win


----------



## 4d2008

Nope, today is MY DAY!!!


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## 4d2008

second cup


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## puggymom

i win!


----------



## kvj21075

.......


----------



## kelb

#### !! I win!


----------



## sunflower




----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

You all bore me.


----------



## puggymom




----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> You all bore me.





Hi Santa...


----------



## puggymom

toppick08 said:


>



Great game yesterday!! The Phins were on at 4 so that was the main game we watched at 1.


----------



## jwwb2000

was  and no one got pics


----------



## 4d2008

Its Monday, dont any of you have work to do?


----------



## toppick08

puggymom said:


> Great game yesterday!! The Phins were on at 4 so that was the main game we watched at 1.





The Fish have really impressed me this year.


----------



## puggymom

4d2008 said:


> Its Monday, dont any of you have work to do?



Work? I am a stay at home mom....i eat bon bons and ignore my kids all day--


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> Work? I am a stay at home mom....i eat bon bons and ignore my kids all day--


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Its Monday, dont any of you have work to do?



I'll be out later...


----------



## puggymom

toppick08 said:


> The Fish have really impressed me this year.



Yeah it's nice to finally have a real (or at least better than average) QB and no major injuries.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Its Monday, dont any of you have work to do?



I am working, don't you have to work?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I am *working*, don't you have to *work*?


What is that  French?


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> What is that  French?


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> You all bore me.



You're just saying that... because it's what I told you


----------



## GypsyQueen

LusbyMom said:


> You're just saying that... because it's what I told you



Wow lusby, you were winning for like 30 mins...but thats all over now...


----------



## 4d2008

B.b.b.


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> B.b.b.



Huh?



jwwb2000 said:


>



Hi Doll face!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Huh?


Bored Beyond Belief


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Bored Beyond Belief



Don'tcha have WORK to do, ya know something to earn that paycheck


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Don'tcha have WORK to do, ya know something to earn that paycheck


No :shrug: Thinking of going home in fact. Usually I do have work to do but seeing how its all on the computer Im able to do both work AND play on the forums but today its just the forums and nothing exciting is going on today


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Bored Beyond Belief



Did you know that boredom is a sign of stupidity?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Did you know that *bordem* is a *sighn* of stupidity?


yep, tell my kids that all the time. Thats why Im thinking of leaving so I can do stuff.


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Doll face!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> No :shrug: Thinking of going home in fact. Usually I do have work to do but seeing how its all on the computer Im able to do both work AND play on the forums but today its just the forums and nothing exciting is going on today



I get to work and play on the forums too


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I get to work and play on the forums too



And you get to do it in your slippers


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> And you get to do it in your slippers



Sure do!  I have the music cranked too!  Not for long though!  Hubby is fitting out office space as we speak.


----------



## tyky

did I win yet


----------



## jwwb2000

Nope tyky....


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Nope tyky....



darn it


----------



## kelb

*WINNER*


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> *WINNER*


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



Did you go home and take a nap out of boredom


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Did you go home and take a nap out of boredom


No Im still at work, just been talking with people here making them not work.


----------



## kelb

:kelb:


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> No Im still at work, just been talking with people here making them not work.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> :kelb:


:4d2008:


----------



## tyky

I am not letting you win


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I am not letting you win


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## kelb




----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## tyky

:


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## kelb




----------



## tyky




----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


>


I WIN CAUSE IM NOT USING SMILIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelb




----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I WIN CAUSE IM NOT USING SMILIES!!!!!!!!!



Effe you sparkling wiggle!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I WIN CAUSE IM NOT USING SMILIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


----------



## frozenrain

all day long is all I hear from you on this thread but I will be the winner


----------



## dn0121

...


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> ...








OH would you look at that... i win again.


----------



## flomaster

GypsyQueen said:


> OH would you look at that... i win again.



Have not!


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> OH would you look at that... i win again.



well I will give you this.  you won in life because you have had an interaction with me.  you will however not win this game.


----------



## tyky

Get out all of you


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Get out all of you



I will get out for about an hour and a half so you can win all you want till I come back!!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I will get out for about an hour and a half so you can win all you want till I come back!!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## tyky




----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


Im waiting.


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Im waiting.


----------



## dn0121

I wear this crown of thorns
upon my liar's chair
full of broken thoughts
I cannot repair
beneath the stains of time
the feelings disappear
you are someone else
I am still right here


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


>



Smoochy me in another thread.  NOT HERE!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Im waiting.



For your pills to kick in so you can choke the monkey?



Oh btw, don't mix Viagra and Lunesta together, as broken member may occur.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> For your pills to kick in?


----------



## kelb

Lay where you're laying
Don't make a sound
I know they're watching
they're watching

all the commontion
the Kiddie like play
has people talking

You
Your sex is on fire

The dark of the alley
The break of the day
Ahead while I'm driving
I'm driving

Soft lips are open
Them knuckles are pale
Feels like you're dying
You're dying

You
Your sex is on fire
And so
Were the words to transpire

Hot as a fever
Rattling bones
I could just taste it
Taste it

But it's not forever
But it's just tonight
Oh we're still the greatest
The greatest
The greatest

You
Your sex is on fire
You
Your sex is on fire
And so
Were the words to transpire
And You
Your sex is on fire
And so
Were the words to transpire


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>



I edited my post.


----------



## 4d2008

You whisper into my ear
Sweet things that make me weak,
Then you look into my eyes
With your mysterious provocative gaze,
Causing you to touch my skin 
To feel the burning of your flames,
Caressing me with a love that is real,
Then you kiss me...
As I feel your wet eager lips 
Our hungry tongues indulging in their craving,
To feel the poison...
Of your blood boiling throughout your soul
Sending electrify emotions
Stimulating pure intoxication,
As your hands flows over me;
Touching every curve and every part of me...
It seems I move my legs apart automatically,
As you lift me on the mystical ride
While my body you know I will guide,
Just listen to our song
Making love all night long,
The flames of passion, desire and love
Is taking control over us,
You put your hands on my breast,
As I feel a sensation so exciting,
When you kiss my nipples with your eager lips
Every time you do that,
It gets more and more fulfilling
Let me feel those sensations,
As I feel you deep inside me
Feeling a rage so incredible to resist,
As all I want is to let go 
Of all this love I have in store,
You got me twisting...
Soaking wet,
I feel you as you are pausing deep inside me
And then I feel you pull out and pull back in,
I moan from pure delight and ecstasy,
I get the shivers,
But... 
Is from the fire lit inside my being
My body is slippery everywhere,
I scream...
Please, harder and harder,
I call out your name...
Crying out in anguished bliss
A slight sigh...
''A gasp for air''
This fire is so immense
So full of energy and heat,
Even water could not quench
This fire inside of me,
Cause your love...
Always will remain
Burning there endlessly,
Cause you make my erotic senses rise,
While you take me higher and higher 
Than I have ever been
In the mystical ride of yours,
That I just can't get enough
Because without you and your love,
There would not be a hot sexual taste in me


----------



## toppick08

oh my.....


----------



## tyky




----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> You whisper into my ear
> Sweet things that make me weak,
> Then you look into my eyes
> With your mysterious provocative gaze,
> Causing you to touch my skin
> To feel the burning of your flames,
> Caressing me with a love that is real,
> Then you kiss me...
> As I feel your wet eager lips
> Our hungry tongues indulging in their craving,
> To feel the poison...
> Of your blood boiling throughout your soul
> Sending electrify emotions
> Stimulating pure intoxication,
> As your hands flows over me;
> Touching every curve and every part of me...
> It seems I move my legs apart automatically,
> As you lift me on the mystical ride
> While my body you know I will guide,
> Just listen to our song
> Making love all night long,
> The flames of passion, desire and love
> Is taking control over us,
> You put your hands on my breast,
> As I feel a sensation so exciting,
> When you kiss my nipples with your eager lips
> Every time you do that,
> It gets more and more fulfilling
> Let me feel those sensations,
> As I feel you deep inside me
> Feeling a rage so incredible to resist,
> As all I want is to let go
> Of all this love I have in store,
> You got me twisting...
> Soaking wet,
> I feel you as you are pausing deep inside me
> And then I feel you pull out and pull back in,
> I moan from pure delight and ecstasy,
> I get the shivers,
> But...
> Is from the fire lit inside my being
> My body is slippery everywhere,
> I scream...
> Please, harder and harder,
> I call out your name...
> Crying out in anguished bliss
> A slight sigh...
> ''A gasp for air''
> This fire is so immense
> So full of energy and heat,
> Even water could not quench
> This fire inside of me,
> Cause your love...
> Always will remain
> Burning there endlessly,
> Cause you make my erotic senses rise,
> While you take me higher and higher
> Than I have ever been
> In the mystical ride of yours,
> That I just can't get enough
> Because without you and your love,
> There would not be a hot sexual taste in me




 NSFW!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> *NSFW*!!!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>



:shrug:


----------



## kelb

Not Safe For Work!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Not Safe For Work!!!!!!


But Im home


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> But Im home



 Those are normally reserved for war but you deserve that!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Those are normally reserved for war but you deserve that!


 It wasnt that bad.. Unless it turned you on..


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> It wasnt that bad.. Unless it turned you on..


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


>


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


>


----------



## kelb




----------



## dn0121

sockgirl77 said:


>



 Sockgirl Sockgirl Sockgirl


----------



## puggymom

...


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Sockgirl Sockgirl Sockgirl



Dayum Socki, what'd you do to get that much attention


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> Dayum Socki, what'd you do to get that much attention



I have no idea. Guess it was me being such a prude.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Dayum Socki, what'd you do to get that much attention



Less than 1 and a half hours and I am back therefore I win I win!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

I win.


----------



## tyky




----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>


----------



## LusbyMom

Last post before it's deleted


----------



## jwwb2000

:-0 ~~~~~


----------



## flomaster

Delete this!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Delete this!



  Now it's okay to delete


----------



## jwwb2000

@---<>


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> Dayum Socki, what'd you do to get that much attention





sockgirl77 said:


> I have no idea. Guess it was me being such a prude.



I heard some very nice things about you this weekend so I was being nice.


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> I heard some very nice things about you this weekend so I was being nice.



She is a sweetheart........


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> @---<>



@-->-- @-->-- 
@-->-- @-->-- 
@-->-- @-->-- 
@-->-- @-->-- 
@-->-- @-->-- 
@-->-- @-->--


----------



## dn0121

toppick08 said:


> She is a sweetheart........



I have never met her, but I have no reason to think other wise.  My sources are top notch!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Now it's okay to delete




Whats with the weirdo avi?  You should lose based on that alone!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Whats with the weirdo avi?  You should lose based on that alone!



Weirdo avi? WTF? You don't like it?


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> Weirdo avi? WTF? You don't like it?


Who Took Frank?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Weirdo avi? WTF? You don't like it?



Makes me think of what the inside of your head must be like!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>



Yo, Beotch!  Still here!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Yo, Beotch! Still here!


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## flomaster

Got my crime fighting gear on kids.  ready to win this!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Got my crime fighting gear on kids. ready to win this!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>



Captain Chaos is the man!


----------



## frozenrain

well I have been busy making pink playdough,Autumn leaf shape cookies and Greek Turkey burgers but I am here now and I am the

Winner


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Captain Chaos is the man!



bloody heck Flomaster You look lovely-finally seen your pic


----------



## jwwb2000

I win....


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> bloody heck Flomaster You look lovely-finally seen your pic



You have to be indoctrinated into Cannonball Run movies!!!!


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> I win....



You don't


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> well I have been busy making pink playdough,Autumn leaf shape cookies and Greek Turkey burgers but I am here now and I am the
> 
> Winner



I will just leave the Greek part alone..................for now


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> You have to be indoctrinated into Cannonball Run movies!!!!



sounds ominous...... Have never seen them but I like a good laugh...





--------> me the absolute winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> sounds ominous...... Have never seen them but I like a good laugh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------> me the absolute winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



wrong.


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> I will just leave the Greek part alone..................for now



I wait with anticipation...


toppick08 said:


> wrong.




Right back at ya (see I am learning lingo)


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> I wait with anticipation...
> 
> 
> 
> *Right back at ya (see I am learning lingo)*


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> [/B]



you are such a sweetie




but I am still the winner....


----------



## puggymom

...


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> ...



please discuss the psychology as to why you  chose that smiley


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


>



WTF?  Weren't you the one whining like a biatch about everyone posting smilies


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> WTF? Weren't you the one whining like a biatch about everyone posting smilies


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


>





frozenrain said:


> please discuss the psychology as to why you  chose that smiley





4d2008 said:


>





4d2008 said:


>





GypsyQueen said:


>



Is this starbucks or something?


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Is this starbucks or something?


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


>



 library cafe ? As you are not talking That reminds me of a joke..
A lady walks into a library and asks for a pound of apples.The librarian looks at her funny and says 'this is a library!'.So the lady says sorry and *whispers* 'a pound of apples please".....




Maybe my rotten jokes will get rid of the competition.....


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> library cafe ? As you are not talking That reminds me of a joke..
> A lady walks into a library and asks for a pound of apples.The librarian looks at her funny and says 'this is a library!'.So the lady says sorry and *whispers* 'a pound of apples please".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my rotten jokes will get rid of the competition.....


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



If you keep drinking all that coffee you're gonna be up all night


----------



## workaholic

Wazzzzup???  Did I win yet?


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Wazzzzup???  Did I win yet?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> If you keep drinking all that coffee you're gonna be up all night





workaholic said:


> Wazzzzup??? Did I win yet?


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>



Have you reached your peak yet?  No chance of winning short of deletion.  Thinking we should all meet for coffee and swing it out!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Have you reached your peak yet? No chance of winning short of deletion. Thinking we should all meet for coffee and swing it out!


----------



## workaholic

YouTube - Wazzup


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>



Better be before Friday the 14th and not over the weekend as I am my babies daddy over the weekend!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Better be before Friday the 14th and not over the weekend as I am my babies daddy over the weekend!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Better be before Friday the 14th and not over the weekend as I am my babies daddy over the weekend!



Looks like you lose!!! Everyone can duke it out at the big party this weekend


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Looks like you lose!!! Everyone can duke it out at the big party this weekend


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

yo ho have you seen rake?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> yo ho have you seen rake?


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> please discuss the psychology as to why you  chose that smiley


Due to my emotional detatchment with saying hello to those with whom I am competing...hence the sign.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


>



And you called us BBB? You can only post the same smilie over and over again


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> And you called us BBB? You can only post the same smilie over and over again


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



Are you going to his party? Do you think it will be BBB?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Are you going to his party? Do you think it will be BBB?



Yeah we are going!  If it is we can leave


----------



## puggymom

Peek a boo....I WIN!


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> Peek a boo....I WIN!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Yeah we are going!  If it is we can leave



Yeah and then we can go check out Flo's windows


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Yeah and then we can go check out Flo's windows



Tonights thong night too!


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Tonights thong night too!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Tonights thong night too!


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


>



hey, you don't know what I look like in one!  have you know I have a brazillian!


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> hey, you don't know what I look like in one!  have you know I have a brazillian!



BANANA HAMMOCK!!!!!!!


----------



## puggymom

ok seriously now...I win. Anyone who posts after me will have to deal with this


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> hey, you don't know what I look like in one!  have you know I have a brazillian!



  where do men get that done


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> ok seriously now...I win. Anyone who posts after me will have to deal with this


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> BANANA HAMMOCK!!!!!!!



And a hair free one at that!


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> And a hair free one at that!



Where can I get a Brazilian?  Nair burns like hell.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Where can I get a Brazilian?  Nair burns like hell.



I'll give you one


----------



## camily

tyky said:


> where do men get that done



Same place women do. :shrug: Between their legs.


----------



## tyky

camily said:


> Same place women do. :shrug: Between their legs.



 you got me there


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> I'll give you one



If you go down there something is bound to come up.  I need Broom Hilda to do it.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Where can I get a Brazilian?  Nair burns like hell.



Here you go.  Nudity is blurred but you get the picture.

Brazilian Wax Video - Trailers: Brazilian Waxing Video


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Here you go.  Nudity is blurred but you get the picture.
> 
> Brazilian Wax Video - Trailers: Brazilian Waxing Video



I think we all knew what it was but want know where to go to get one


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Here you go.  Nudity is blurred but you get the picture.
> 
> Brazilian Wax Video - Trailers: Brazilian Waxing Video



Yeah they don't have twigs and berries to work around.  That is nice and easy.  

Looked red as hell tho'.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Yeah they don't have twigs and berries to work around.  That is nice and easy.
> 
> Looked red as hell tho'.



Haven't you seen my eyebrows after I get those waxed


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Yeah they don't have *twigs and berries* to work around.  That is nice and easy.
> 
> Looked red as hell tho'.



God, talk about throwing yourself under the bus!!! 

Did look red though!  Damn! 

Here you go.  Too funny the place is called Bronze Door! 

Services - Bronze Door Day Spa & Cafe


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Haven't you seen my eyebrows after I get those waxed



True.  How long does a Brazilian last for?  I am considering it.  If I can find some fat chick with hair growing out of a mole to do it for me.  If it is anyone hot I know I will stand at attention.  Especially when they start working with the boys.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> hey, you don't know what I look like in one!  have you know I have a brazillian!



 No carpet!


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> True.  How long does a Brazilian last for?  I am considering it.  If I can find some fat chick with hair growing out of a mole to do it for me.  If it is anyone hot I know I will stand at attention.  Especially when they start working with the boys.



You should try getting a sonogram on the berries by a hot california girl!  I thought I was gonna die!!!


----------



## tyky

Who's staying up for MNF, I know Flo isn't
You should all go to bed 






















so I can win


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> No carpet!


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Services - Bronze Door Day Spa & Cafe



$70.00!!!  How long does it last for?  For $70.00 it better last at least a month.


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> You should try getting a sonogram on the berries by a hot california girl!  I thought I was gonna die!!!



Yeah I would give her a pearl necklace!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> $70.00!!!  How long does it last for?  For $70.00 it better last at least a month.



The question should be, do they work around the "boys" or include them


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Yeah I would give her a pearl necklace!



Got enough in your berries for that?  Might need grapes or something for that order!  perhaps you should think about a bracelet or something!!!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Yeah I would give her a pearl necklace!


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> The question should be, do they work around the "boys" or include them



I would hope both.  Because that whole area needs some love.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Who's staying up for MNF, I know Flo isn't
> You should all go to bed
> 
> 
> so I can win



No MNF for me but remember I am 2nd shift guy!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> No MNF for me but remember I am 2nd shift guy!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


>



Hi love. How are you tonight?


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



That the way you gonna wax me?  Kick the hairs off?


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> Hi love. How are you tonight?



 I am ready for some football, but I poured a glass of wine and I'm getting sleepy now


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> That the way you gonna wax me?  Kick the hairs off?



That made me actually LOL


----------



## 4d2008

YouTube - Family Guy - Can't Touch Me!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> That made me actually LOL





I aim to please


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> YouTube - Family Guy - Can't Touch Me!



Ok, so I never watch any you tube videos as I told you before, so I decide why not!  Never again!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Ok, so I never watch any you tube videos as I told you before, so I decide why not! Never again!


YouTube - Peanut Butter Jelly Time! 2

this ones ten times better.


----------



## workaholic

The Male Brazilian Wax


----------



## 4d2008

workaholic said:


> The Male Brazilian Wax


not a chance in hell Ill be watching this lmao.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> The Male Brazilian Wax




The Hitler – this type of wax is similar to the standard male brazilian wax and The Wedge except most of the genital hair is removed from the pubic area. The only area left from the pubic area is a strip (similar to the Landing Strip style from the female brazilian wax) akin to the famous Hitler moustache.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> YouTube - Peanut Butter Jelly Time! 2
> 
> this ones ten times better.



:snort: that was funny


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> I am ready for some football, but I poured a glass of wine and I'm getting sleepy now



I need a glass of wine.


----------



## workaholic

They call it the Boyzilian!!!!


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> They call it the Boyzilian!!!!



No need for the boyzillian here!


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> I need a glass of wine.


I have 5 bottles of wine r and w ... 3 bottles of chapagne.... yager... capt... grey goose... bacardi... shall I go on??? why arent you here yet?


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> I need a glass of wine.



I'm on my second

Not to rub it in


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I'm on my second
> 
> Not to rub it in



At work, you all suck!  No alcohol here!  least not the kind ya drink!


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> I have 5 bottles of wine r and w ... 3 bottles of chapagne.... yager... capt... grey goose... bacardi... shall I go on??? why arent you here yet?


I can give you 3 reasons. And they're all 3 in bed asleep. God, I love this time change. 


tyky said:


> I'm on my second
> 
> Not to rub it in



What kind?


----------



## workaholic

Getting aroused during a brazilian wax

It is common for a client to get aroused when a therapist is working on the client’s genital area, particularly if the client is nervous. The key is not to worry as therapists are used to this occurring and consider it a natural event. Often the sensation tends to subside throughout the treatment.

Ultimately, it is up to the therapist to make you feel comfortable with yourself and you should feel free to discuss with your therapist any concerns you may have.


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> I can give you 3 reasons. And they're all 3 in bed asleep. God, I love this time change.
> 
> 
> What kind?



The kind in a box, it's cheap and my fav I know


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> The kind in a box, it's cheap and my fav I know



The kind in a box isnt bad.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Getting aroused during a brazilian wax
> 
> It is common for a client to get aroused when a therapist is working on the client’s genital area, particularly if the client is nervous. The key is not to worry as therapists are used to this occurring and consider it a natural event. Often the sensation tends to subside throughout the treatment.
> 
> Ultimately, it is up to the therapist to make you feel comfortable with yourself and you should feel free to discuss with your therapist any concerns you may have.



All fine an well till the first RIP then no more arousal!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> The kind in a box isnt bad.



Damn right, I will actually choose it over the other stuff!  Except when I go out, the bartenders look at me funny when I ask for the box wine


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Damn right, I will actually choose it over the other stuff! Except when I go out, the bartenders look at me funny when I ask for the box wine


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Damn right, I will actually choose it over the other stuff!  Except when I go out, the bartenders look at me funny when I ask for the box wine



It definitely lasts longer.  If vacuum seals itself.  I was to good for it at first but after trying it it isn't bad at all.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> It definitely lasts longer.  If vacuum seals itself.  I was *to* good for it at first but after trying it it isn't bad at all.



too


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> The kind in a box, it's cheap and my fav I know



I've had a glass or two of white zin from a box. It wasn't too bad but I prefer my crap out of a bottle.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> too



Got his brains in Brazilville!


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> I've had a glass or two of white zin from a box. It wasn't too bad but I prefer my crap out of a bottle.



The only wine or alcohol for that matter that I will drink is Chardonnay


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Got his brains in Brazilville!



I can blame it on the wine right?


----------



## flomaster

So kind of off the wine and hair removal topick.

Did I win yet?


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> I can blame it on the wine right?



But of course!


----------



## puggymom

flomaster said:


> So kind of off the wine and hair removal topick.
> 
> Did I win yet?



Nope!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> So kind of off the wine and hair removal *topick*.
> 
> Did I win yet?



Whatchu been drinking 

TOPIC, no K


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Whatchu been drinking
> 
> TOPIC, no K



I stared at the word for awhile and knew I had screwed up!


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> The only wine or alcohol for that matter that I will drink is Chardonnay



 Too dry for me. I like my wine sweet.


----------



## puggymom

Hmmmm...kind of wish I played Suisham as my fantasy kicker.He's got me the same number of points as the kicker I actually played and it is only 5 minutes in.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> The only wine or alcohol for that matter that I will drink is Chardonnay



So what did you decide to do last night?


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## RoseRed

tater said:


> to post in this thread...... *WINS*



Poor Tater.   RIP.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>





RoseRed said:


> Poor Tater. RIP.


NOT ANOTHER PERSON IN HERE ILL NEVER WIN!!!!


----------



## RoseRed

4d2008 said:


> NOT ANOTHER PERSON IN HERE ILL NEVER WIN!!!!



You weren't here when Tater was.


----------



## tyky

RoseRed said:


> You weren't here when Tater was.



Fill us in


----------



## 4d2008

RoseRed said:


> You weren't here when Tater was.


Nope, not a clue who that is... Im still a noob.


----------



## RoseRed

tyky said:


> Fill us in





4d2008 said:


> Nope, not a clue who that is... Im still a noob.



Search is your friend.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Nope, not a clue who that is... Im still a noob.



me either


----------



## puggymom




----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


>


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>


----------



## puggymom




----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


>



 That's for you

And she didn't answer my question about last night... i wonder why


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> That's for you
> 
> And she didn't answer my question about last night... i wonder why



change your AV quick


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> change your AV quick



geez... no one is happy with my av's today.. flo picked on my other one


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> geez... no one is happy with my av's today.. flo picked on my other one



Oh and a bloody eyeball is so much nicer!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Oh and a bloody eyeball is so much nicer!



maybe it will keep people out of this thread so I can win


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> geez... no one is happy with my av's today.. flo picked on my other one



Sorry, but it is painful to look at


----------



## kvj21075

i like the bloody eyeball- i have a friend that has blood come out of his eyes instead of tears


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> i like the bloody eyeball- i have a friend that has blood come out of his eyes instead of tears



Ok that is yucky... and my av is suppose to make you all go away


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> maybe it will keep people out of this thread so I can win



Put pics up of you at Anne Marie!  That will do it for sure!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i like the bloody eyeball- i have a friend that has blood come out of his eyes instead of tears



 did you actually see it yourself


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Put pics up of you at Anne Marie!  That will do it for sure!!!



GFY and I mean that with much


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> GFY and I mean that with much



Sweety, if I could GFMS then I would have never married, divorced, married, divorced, married, divorced......................

I would have joined the circus and lived happily ever after!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Ok, Off Topic
> 
> I just got the text from Hubby saying his plane landed!  I am sitting here in my sweats with serious stubble!  Also their is a candy mess on the granite!  I could
> 
> A)  go get all cleaned up for him, meaning me and the kitchen or
> B) keep everything the way it is, afterall I don't want him to think I had free time while he was in FL at a football game all weekend and I was stuck at home with the kiddos
> 
> Yes I am a little disgruntle
> 
> TIA




So did you get cleaned up and did you clean the kitchen

or did you go for option B? 

Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Sweety, if I could GFMS then I would have never *married, divorced, married, divorced, married, divorced*......................
> 
> I would have joined the circus and lived happily ever after!



Three strikes and I am guessing you learned to GFY


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Three strikes and I am guessing you learned to GFY



Wait???? WHere did you quote that from???? Cause I don't see it anywhere


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Sweety, if I could GFMS then I would have never married, divorced, married, divorced, married, divorced......................
> 
> I would have joined the circus and lived happily ever after!



right here


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> right here



Oh i see it now


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> So did you get cleaned up and did you clean the kitchen
> 
> or did you go for option B?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know



She was nice and clean.

She tried on the Kitchen but I have OCD so I had to touch up.  But she did a great job!!!  

Plus the Trigasm was hot!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> She was nice and clean.
> 
> She tried on the Kitchen but I have OCD so I had to touch up.  But she did a great job!!!
> 
> Plus the Trigasm was hot!!!!



She is nicer than me


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> She is nicer than me



That's why I married her.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> *She was nice and clean.*
> 
> She tried on the Kitchen but I have OCD so I had to touch up.  But she did a great job!!!
> 
> Plus the Trigasm was hot!!!!





He spends 30 minutes after dinner cleaning our kitchens after I have already cleaned it.  Yeah, it's sick


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> That's why I married her.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



  

Okay that is way worse then my av


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Okay that is way worse then my av


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



Are your practicing tossing salad?


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Are your practicing tossing salad?



Okay Triple


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Are your practicing tossing salad?


remind me, that's anal lickage right!


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> remind me, that's anal lickage right!



Yeah you know that thing you did last night.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Yeah you know that thing you did last night.



Ewww, you must'a been dreaming


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Ewww, you must'a been dreaming



Ok you caught me.  I dream about having my salad tossed.   

Don't worry about it sweetheart.  Just go back to doing your kegals.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Are your practicing tossing salad?




Tossed a few salads in my day but never in jail and never a guys salad!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Tossed a few salads in my day but never in jail and never a guys salad!



that's right up there with them redwings


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Tossed a few salads in my day but never in jail and never a guys salad!










































I win


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> that's right up there with them redwings


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I win



You win nothing.  Go ask Mr.Lusby to toss your salad. You might not care if you ever win!!!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> that's right up there with them redwings



Shoes?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> You win nothing.  Go ask Mr.Lusby to toss your salad. You might not care if you ever win!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> You win nothing.  Go ask Mr.Lusby to toss your salad. You might not care if you ever win!!!



Did you just tell tyky to get my hub to toss her salad???


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Did you just tell tyky to get my hub to toss her salad???



I think so


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Did you just tell tyky to get my hub to toss her salad???



Completely up to her and you if you let him.  Not my salad to toss!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Completely up to her and you if you let him.  Not my salad to toss!



hmmmm if she doesn't want to toss her own hubs... why would she do my hubs?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Did you just tell tyky to get my hub to toss her salad???



I so screwed that up! was answering that as if replying to Lusby and not TYKY!  I am a dork!  I beg your forgiveness!!!  Oops oops oops oops.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> I so screwed that up! was answering that as if replying to Lusby and not TYKY!  *I am a dork!*  I beg your forgiveness!!!  Oops oops oops oops.



Yeah you are 

and their you go begging again...


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I so screwed that up! was answering that as if replying to Lusby and not TYKY!  I am a dork!  I beg your forgiveness!!!  Oops oops oops oops.



I don't wanna lick anyone's A$$


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Yeah you are
> 
> and their you go begging again...



Hey I screwed up!  Gotta beg my way out of this one!

Sorry TYKY!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I don't wanna lick anyone's A$$



Don't knock it till you try it but hold out for the Boyzillian!


----------



## workaholic

effin steelers


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Don't knock it till you try it but hold out for the Boyzillian!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Hey I screwed up!  Gotta beg my way out of this one!
> 
> Sorry TYKY!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Thanks.



oh please


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> oh please



give it to me :shrug:


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> give it to me :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> oh please



Bite me.  Just because I am never nice to you doesn't mean I can't be nice to others!  Just for that I will install blinds!  LOL


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Bite me.  Just because I am never nice to you doesn't mean I can't be nice to others!  Just for that I will install blinds!  LOL



No you won't

It excites you to have people looking in


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> No you won't
> 
> It excites you to have people looking in



I'm excited now!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Bite me.  Just because I am never nice to you doesn't mean I can't be nice to others!  Just for that I will install blinds!  LOL





Aww shucks Lusby, what are we gonna do if Ford's party become BBB!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> I'm excited now!!!



 When are you not?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Aww shucks Lusby, what are we gonna do if Ford's party become BBB!



Toss salad???


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> uhhh yeh thats why we all picked on him and beat him up  dont owrry i got picked on lots nad got beat up lots too



Reply with quote is your friend


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Toss salad???


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> did you actually see it yourself


uhhh yeh thats why we all picked on him and beat him up  dont owrry i got picked on lots nad got beat up lots too


----------



## kvj21075

LusbyMom said:


> Reply with quote is your friend


i know- i forgot to check that stupid box that puts the quote in there


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Toss salad???


----------



## sockgirl77

LusbyMom said:


> Reply with quote is your friend



Eew. Your avatar is freaking me out.


----------



## LusbyMom

sockgirl77 said:


> Eew. Your avatar is freaking me out.



Just remove yourself from this thread TYVM 


I win!


----------



## kvj21075

.....


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> .....





Anyone else agree


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Anyone else agree



ME ME ME


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> ME ME ME



Calm down LOL


----------



## workaholic

effin steelers.  

Redskins Loose= Obama win.  Not good.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Calm down LOL



Sorry... that bunny annoys me


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Sorry... that bunny annoys me





LOL


----------



## Gwydion

workaholic said:


> effin steelers.
> 
> Redskins Loose= Obama win.  Not good.


----------



## LusbyMom

Hmmm I just remembered I have some dirt on 4d... it just might be enough to keep him out of this thread... 


hey 4d I forgot to delete


----------



## flomaster

Nighty night kids!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Hmmm I just remembered I have some dirt on 4d... it just might be enough to keep him out of this thread...
> 
> 
> hey 4d I forgot to delete


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hey Lusby, i love your AV.


----------



## LusbyMom

GypsyQueen said:


> Hey Lusby, i love your AV.



  Thank you... It goes well with yours


----------



## GypsyQueen

LusbyMom said:


> Thank you... It goes well with yours



Yeah it looks like i was trying to eat your eye.


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> Hey Lusby, i love your AV.





It makes me cringe


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> It makes me cringe



  I can eat your eye ball too if you'd like.


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> I can eat your eye ball too if you'd like.


----------



## kvj21075

good morning to these sexy people too


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> good morning to these sexy people too


----------



## kvj21075

Im putting GypsyQueen and 4D down on my sexy list..... anyone else?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> Im putting GypsyQueen and 4D down on my sexy list..... anyone else?


----------



## dn0121




----------



## toppick08

I'm too old for the list.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


>


already?


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> I'm too old for the list.


 

Never!!


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> I'm too old for the list.


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> Never!!


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> I'm too old for the list.


U R 










JUST KIDDING!


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> U R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST KIDDING!





Can't wait 'till tomorrow night.....


----------



## kvj21075

tyky, toppick, gypsy, and 4D, and me.... that might just be toooo mcuh sexy


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


> I'm too old for the list.



I hear your mom would make the list


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> I hear your mom would make the list





she is a looker.....


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Can't wait 'till tomorrow night.....





kvj21075 said:


> tyky, toppick, gypsy, and 4D, and me.... that might just be toooo mcuh sexy


BLASPHEMY! I can think of TONS more to add to the list!!!


LusbyMom said:


> I hear your mom would make the list


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


> Can't wait 'till tomorrow night.....



What is tomorrow night? And why wasn't I invited?


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> What is tomorrow night? And why wasn't I invited?


Its hooters night everyone on the forums was invited.


----------



## kvj21075

boobies


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Its hooters night everyone on the forums was invited.



really? not me?


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

There once was a girl who picked pumpkins.
Who was anything but an old bumpkin.
She got down on her knees
Said please baby please
And proceeded to give me a blumpkin.


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> really? not me?


Then you dont pay attention to the forums


----------



## 4d2008

http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/159304-hooters-wednesday-11-05-08-a.html


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> There once was a girl who picked pumpkins.
> Who was anything but an old bumpkin.
> She got down on her knees
> Said please baby please
> And proceeded to give me a blumpkin.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/159304-hooters-wednesday-11-05-08-a.html



Oops.... I missed that... guess it was because I was here trying to win


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/159304-hooters-wednesday-11-05-08-a.html



I missed it too, why is it in honor of Rich70


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I missed it too, why is it in honor of Rich70



I dunno? Are you going?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I missed it too, why is it in honor of Rich70


He started wing it wednesdays I believe and people werent really showing up so this week a bunch of us are making sure we make it out. Thats really it. Its a cheap night to have fun with people. Nothing special at all.


----------



## kvj21075

what time?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I dunno? Are you going?



I doubt it!  It's a school night!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> what time?


5 is what time I plan on being there.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> He started wing it wednesdays I believe and people werent really showing up so this week a bunch of us are making sure we make it out. Thats really it. Its a cheap night to have fun with people. Nothing special at all.



Did you ever do a search for Tater like Rose said, i did but didn't find anything


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> 5 is what time I plan on being there.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Did you ever do a search for Tater like Rose said, i did but didn't find anything


No. If I wanted to do a search on anyone it would be on her, but then that really would make me the stalker of the forums


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> 5 is what time I plan on being there.



5? Geez some of us do work ya know


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> why is it in honor of Rich70



I don't have a clue.


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> 5? Geez some of us do work ya know



Wore your shirt to the polls, today........


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> 5? Geez some of us do work ya know


? whats your point? if thats to early then dont show at 5 if thats to late then oh please 5 is soooo not late. This isnt HEY EVERYONE LETS GET TRASHED!!! its just hooters.


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


> Wore your shirt to the polls, today........



awww 

So how was it? Hub says the lines are horrible everywhere he looked today


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> awww
> 
> So how was it? Hub says the lines are horrible everywhere he looked today



15 minutes....


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> ? whats your point? if thats to early then dont show at 5 if thats to late then oh please 5 is soooo not late. This isnt HEY EVERYONE LETS GET TRASHED!!! its just hooters.


no ones getting trashed??? then im not showin up!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> ? whats your point? if thats to early then dont show at 5 if thats to late then oh please 5 is soooo not late. This isnt HEY EVERYONE LETS GET TRASHED!!! its just hooters.



 I haven't been to hooters in about 15 years... oh and I work until 5:30.. some days


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no ones getting trashed??? then im not showin up!


oh Im SURE people will be  but thats not the reason for the night.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I haven't been to hooters in about 15 years... oh and* I work until 5:30*.. some days


You have to work that late, that is jackassery!


----------



## kvj21075

bf just reminded me about therapy... i cant make it  maybe i can squeeze in a drink first tho...


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> You have to work that late, that is jackassery!



But i don't go in until noon


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> bf just reminded me about *therapy*... i cant make it  maybe i can squeeze in a drink first tho...



We can be your therapist if you're a lil


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> But i don't go in until noon



Ok, wheew!  My hubby is lucky if he gets a good 3 hours of solid word a day from me!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> We can be your therapist if you're a lil



oh its that marriage therapy u have to do before u get married, but my doc did tell me yesterday i need to start going to a therapist, i asked if i could start after christams ,and she was like  it was pretty funny


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Ok, wheew!  My hubby is lucky if he gets a good 3 hours of solid word a day from me!



3 solid hours of word?


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> oh its that marriage therapy u have to do before u get married, but my doc did tell me yesterday i need to start going to a therapist, i asked if i could start after christams ,and she was like  it was pretty funny


----------



## rich70

Go Steelers!!


i win


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> 3 solid hours of word?



ya know word, work whatevah


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Go Steelers!!
> 
> 
> i win




Go Ravens


----------



## 4d2008

Go Ford!


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Go Ravens



What? did you see the crowd last night. This is Steelers Country!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> What? did you see the crowd last night. This is Steelers Country!



The Steelers do have a great fan base but I live in MD therefore Go Ravens


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

go cucake girls


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> go cupcake girls





​


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## kvj21075

bunny poo .....  .....


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> bunny poo .....  .....


 your making so many friends with this


----------



## kvj21075

really??? where are they??? i thought the bunny poo mgiht keep people out....


----------



## jwwb2000

Beating someone with a bloody tampon might :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Beating someone with a bloody tampon might :shrug:


and Im out.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> and Im out.



Wuss!


----------



## kvj21075

i have witnessed my friend pulling out her bloody tampon in the middle of the street and throwing it at my other friend.... ahhh those were the days!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i have witnessed my friend pulling out her bloody tampon in the middle of the street and throwing it at my other friend.... ahhh those were the days!


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> i have witnessed my friend pulling out her bloody tampon in the middle of the street and throwing it at my other friend.... ahhh those were the days!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i have witnessed my friend pulling out her bloody tampon in the middle of the street and throwing it at my other friend.... ahhh those were the days!


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> i have witnessed my friend pulling out her bloody tampon in the middle of the street and throwing it at my other friend.... ahhh those were the days!



WTF?


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> Go Ravens


----------



## kvj21075

LusbyMom said:


> WTF?


i think he called her a c***, so she showed him


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> i think he called her a c***, so she showed him



I would have held the mofo down and tea bagged him with it.  But that is just me.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> I would have held the mofo down and tea bagged him with it.  But that is just me.


honestly im surprised she let him go with that


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> honestly im surprised she let him go with that


well what did she do to deserve such a colorfull name?


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> I would have held the mofo down and tea bagged him with it.  But that is just me.


----------



## kvj21075

i dont know - we prob called him a f**, but hey, it ended up being true ....


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> Im putting GypsyQueen and 4D down on my sexy list..... anyone else?



Im actually an old crusty man.  But i think its nice you would to include the ugly people in your list.  (4d)




4d2008 said:


> ? whats your point? if thats to early then dont show at 5 if thats to late then oh please 5 is soooo not late. This isnt HEY EVERYONE LETS GET TRASHED!!! its just hooters.



You are quite crabby lately.  Do you want to talk?



jwwb2000 said:


> Beating someone with a bloody tampon might :shrug:



 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :breath: hahahahahah....ew.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i dont know - we prob called him a f**, but hey, it ended up being true ....


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Im actually an old crusty man. But i think its nice you would to include the ugly people in your list. (4d)
> You are quite crabby lately. Do you want to talk?


I try and get you to come over to talk everynight, your just to chicken chit to come over(alone)... How about dinner tonight?


----------



## kvj21075

sooo- i need some opinions, i told my Ant i think Obama looks like a monkey and McCain looks like a turtle. and she says its a racist comment. i dont think it is, im not saying he is acting like a money, just that he looks like one (i think its the ears), if he was white and had those ears i would say he (as a white man) looks like a monkey. i think shes making itout to be racist. does anyone else think it sounds racist?


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> sooo- i need some opinions, i told my Ant i think Obama looks like a monkey and McCain looks like a turtle. and she says its a racist comment. i dont think it is, im not saying he is acting like a money, just that he looks like one (i think its the ears), if he was white and had those ears i would say he (as a white man) looks like a monkey. i think shes making itout to be racist. *does anyone else think it sounds racist?*




nope


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> sooo- i need some opinions, i told my Ant i think Obama looks like a monkey and McCain looks like a turtle. and she says its a racist comment. i dont think it is, im not saying he is acting like a money, just that he looks like one (i think its the ears), if he was white and had those ears i would say he (as a white man) looks like a monkey. i think shes making itout to be racist. does anyone else think it sounds racist?


there is an entire thread about it and I believe it is a never ending battle.


----------



## kvj21075

theres an entire thread abotu him looking like a monkey? does anyone else think mccain looks like a turtle?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> theres an entire thread abotu him looking like a monkey? does anyone else think mccain looks like a turtle?


http://forums.somd.com/politics/158715-monkey-business.html
Happy reading.. this should keep you busy for a while





I WIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> http://forums.somd.com/politics/158715-monkey-business.html
> Happy reading.. this should keep you busy for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN!!!!!!!!!!



 good way to get rid of someone

I win


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> sooo- i need some opinions, i told my Ant i think Obama looks like a monkey and McCain looks like a turtle. and she says its a racist comment. i dont think it is, im not saying he is acting like a money, just that he looks like one (i think its the ears), if he was white and had those ears i would say he (as a white man) looks like a monkey. i think shes making itout to be racist. does anyone else think it sounds racist?



Good gawd, I hope BF isn't lurking


----------



## flomaster

Good morning!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Good morning!



About time you get your butt out of bed


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Good morning!



Wattup!


----------



## kvj21075

its not racist! i cant help it his ears look like that, and liek that thread said, so many people say bush looks like a chimp! people take things the wrong way. anyway, im not reading the whole thing... i win


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> sooo- i need some opinions, i told my *Aunt* i think Obama looks like a monkey and McCain looks like a turtle. and she says its a racist comment. i dont think it is, im not saying he is acting like a money, just that he looks like one (i think its the ears), if he was white and had those ears i would say he (as a white man) looks like a monkey. i think shes making itout to be racist. does anyone else think it sounds racist?



No that is def not racist.  This subject gets me heated. maybe i should keep my mouth shut.



4d2008 said:


> I try and get you to come over to talk everynight, your just to chicken chit to come over(alone)... How about dinner tonight?



Um, no. Kthanksbye.



4d2008 said:


> http://forums.somd.com/politics/158715-monkey-business.html
> Happy reading.. this should keep you busy for a while
> 
> I WIN!!!!!!!!!!



No i do.


----------



## LusbyMom

GypsyQueen said:


> No that is def not racist.  *This subject gets me heated. maybe i should keep my mouth shut.*
> 
> 
> Um, no. Kthanksbye.
> 
> 
> 
> No i do.



Get heated!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> its not racist! i cant help it his ears look like that, and liek that thread said, so many people say bush looks like a chimp! people take things the wrong way. anyway, im not reading the whole thing... i win



Proof reading is your friend


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Um, no.


Im about done with you.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Im about done with you.



Took you long enough to get the hint... who is next on your stalker list?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Proof reading is your friend


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Took you long enough to get the hint... who is next on your stalker list?



kvj21075


----------



## GypsyQueen

LusbyMom said:


> Get heated!



Got some work to do first, ill be back this afternoon with my typing fingers. 



tyky said:


> Proof reading is your friend



Cute, not smart.  Hard to get the best of both worlds.   



4d2008 said:


> Im about done with you.



 Behave puppy.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> About time you get your butt out of bed



I stayed up all night waiting for you and TYKY to stalk my windows.  You guys never showed!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> I stayed up all night waiting for you and TYKY to stalk my windows.  You guys never showed!



You THINK we didn't... we are good..


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I stayed up all night waiting for you and TYKY to stalk my windows.  You guys never showed!



Aww crap


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Took you long enough to get the hint... who is next on your stalker list?


I have a few but those are on the DL.


tyky said:


> kvj21075


She is HOT but taken, so only play with her on here.


GypsyQueen said:


> Behave puppy.


You know Ill never get rid of ya.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> You THINK we didn't... we are good..



You would be talking about the Boyzillian if you did!


----------



## kvj21075

i like my typos!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i like my typos!!!


if we are getting graded Ill worry about typos... actually if we are getting graded Ill leave the threads for good.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I have a few but those are on the DL.
> 
> *She is HOT but taken*, so only play with her on here.
> 
> You know Ill never get rid of ya.



How do you know


----------



## kvj21075

i say so


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> How do you know


hun, I know everything, I AM the somd stalker. I have her # her pics her addy her lic plate.. etc etc


----------



## kvj21075

my license plate #????


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> my license plate #????


ok your addy and lic plate was sarcasm


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> hun, *I know everything*, I AM the somd stalker. I have her # her pics her addy her lic plate.. etc etc



What am I wearing


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> What am I wearing


peanut butter


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> peanut butter


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> What am I wearing


----------



## tyky

tyky said:


> What am I wearing


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> peanut butter



Smooth or crunchy?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Smooth or crunchy?



I don't do crunchy


----------



## kvj21075

hes driving over there to find out !!!! abahahhahaha,


crunchy of course


----------



## kvj21075

but youre not the one licking it off- so u get no say!!!! its crunchy!!


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> Good gawd, I hope BF isn't lurking


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I don't do crunchy





I hate peanut butter.  Now Chocolate Syrup............


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> What am I wearing


your not home


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> i like my typos!!!



 tu


----------



## dn0121

flomaster said:


> I hate peanut butter.  Now Chocolate Syrup............



waht about penaut budder syrup?


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> waht about penaut budder syrup?


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> I hate peanut butter.  Now Chocolate Syrup............



Warmed honey is MUCH better than chocolate syrup


----------



## 4d2008

I prefer the just outta the shower freshly shaven all natural.... then back in the shower later... but thats just me. :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I prefer the just outta the shower freshly shaven all natural.... then back in the shower later... but thats just me. :shrug:



Shaven and natural?  Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Shaven and natural? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


(flavor)


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Warmed honey is MUCH better than chocolate syrup


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> (flavor)


----------



## kvj21075

i love strawberry milkshakes


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## toppick08

smdavis65 said:


>


----------



## smdavis65

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> your not home



Yes, I am! I work from home!


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Yes, I am! I work from home!


I didnt see you :shrug:


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I didnt see you :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

####


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> ####


nope didnt win.
i win


----------



## sockgirl77

4d2008 said:


> nope didnt win.
> i win


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


>


----------



## tyky

get out

So I can win


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> get out
> 
> So I can win


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>



I win.


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> I win.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


>



Hey  voting fraud!how comes you have so many free  coffees ?


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Hey  voting fraud!how comes you have so many free  coffees ?


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000

Tea bagging and then beating someone with a bloody tampon sounds like a good stress reliever right about now.  Gotta find the tampon first though


----------



## kvj21075

.............................. ......


----------



## kvj21075

sorry cant help u there


----------



## dn0121

Who is going to Starbucks tonight to get the free I voted coffee?


----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> Who is going to Starbucks tonight to get the free I voted coffee?




What time?


----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


> Warmed honey is MUCH better than chocolate syrup


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Who is going to Starbucks tonight to get the free I voted coffee?


*SOMEONE SAY STARBUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> *SOMEONE SAY STARBUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Starbucks? :shrug:


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> What time?



I wont be voting till after 6 so we wont be there until after 7.


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 for all the ladies??? stupid rose??? how about 8======>~~ ~~~ ~


----------



## 4d2008

starbucks. 7pm. tonight. that is all.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> dn0121 for all the ladies??? stupid rose??? how about 8======>~~ ~~~ ~


----------



## camily

Does the Starbucks in Safeway give away coffee too?


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> starbucks. 7pm. tonight. that is all.



I won't be there.  Gotta work.


8====D~~~~~ 0X  

(make sure to close the eyes so it doesn't get there as it burns like hell)


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> I won't be there.  Gotta work.
> 
> 
> 8====D~~~~~ 0X
> 
> (make sure to close the eyes so it doesn't get there as it burns like hell)


and makes em red and then people think you have pink eye


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> starbucks. 7pm. tonight. that is all.



What about our dinner??!!?   PUUUUUPPYYYY!!!! You are cruisin' for a bruisin'!



camily said:


> Does the Starbucks in Safeway give away coffee too?



Im sure it does. They were announcing it all over the radio.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> starbucks. 7pm. tonight. that is all.


----------



## WidowLady06

camily said:


> Does the Starbucks in Safeway give away coffee too?



No, the Safeway Starbucks are being the suck and not giving away the coffees.  :shrug:


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> dn0121 for all the ladies??? stupid rose??? how about 8======>~~ ~~~ ~


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> What about our dinner??!!?  PUUUUUPPYYYY!!!! You are cruisin' for a bruisin'!
> .


You know how starbucks nights go. We will get something to eat after and then its movie night... Nothing is different.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> You know how starbucks nights go. We will get something to eat after and then its movie night... Nothing is different.



Im just kidding.  Im not coming out with you all tonight.  I have other plans.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Im just kidding.  Im not coming out with you all tonight.  I have other plans.


do tell...


----------



## dn0121

WidowLady06 said:


> No, the Safeway Starbucks are being the suck and not giving away the coffees.  :shrug:



Congrats on your 3rd post.  You should post more often.


----------



## WidowLady06

dn0121 said:


> Congrats on your 3rd post.  You should post more often.



Nah.  It's much more fun stalking all of you.


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## dn0121

WidowLady06 said:


> Nah.  It's much more fun stalking all of you.




.................................................................


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Nah. It's much more fun stalking all of you.


but it makes it very hard for me to stalk you


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> .................................................................



somebody is crushing!


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> somebody is crushing!



maybe his GF


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Im just kidding. Im not coming out with you all tonight.  I have other plans.


fine :headdownlowcryinginside: Starbucks another night then 

Guess Ill find someone else to do something with tonight


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> somebody is crushing!





tyky said:


> maybe his GF



I'll never tell


----------



## kvj21075

ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! bunny poop!!!!! you are my favorite forumite now!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> fine :headdownlowcryinginside: Starbucks another night then
> 
> Guess Ill find someone else to do something with tonight



Where did you put my ???


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! bunny poop!!!!! you are my favorite forumite now!!!



:kicksrocks: damn.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Where did you put my ???


My car.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> :kicksrocks: damn.


I know, tell me about it... Im losing women left and right here... I need to find new ones anyways.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> :kicksrocks: damn.







4d2008 said:


> I know, tell me about it... Im losing women left and right here... I need to find new ones anyways.







Ill take you all on!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> but it makes it very hard for me to stalk you



but I think you might really scare me


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> I'll never tell



Nah, I change my mind I don't think it is


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> but I think you might really scare me


You have nothing to worry about unless your hot and single.







hell who am I kidding, just hot.


----------



## rich70

i win


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> i win


nope


----------



## flomaster

Its 1:33pm.  I win


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Its 1:33pm. I win


not according to this clock so I win


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> You have nothing to worry about unless your hot and single.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell who am I kidding, just hot.




Well, would you believe me if I said I was hot?  I could have been beaten by the ugly bush and you would never know.

Because I'll never tell.

But I'll cop to the single part.  Single for quite a while now.  A long while.


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Well, would you believe me if I said I was hot?  I could have been beaten by the ugly bush and you would never know.
> 
> Because I'll never tell.
> 
> But I'll cop to the single part.  Single for quite a while now.  A long while.



:worthless


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Well, would you believe me if I said I was hot? I could have been beaten by the ugly bush and you would never know.
> 
> Because I'll never tell.
> 
> But I'll cop to the single part. Single for quite a while now. A long while.


No I wouldnt believe you, only I am allowed to say who is hot or not and its all IMO. 

So lets figure this out together shall we..

Myspace?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> :worthless


----------



## rich70

WidowLady06 said:


> Well, would you believe me if I said I was hot?  I could have been beaten by the ugly bush and you would never know.
> 
> Because I'll never tell.
> 
> But I'll cop to the single part.  Single for quite a while now.  A long while.



There you go 4d. Another one for you harem.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> :worthless


 


tyky said:


>


IM WORKING HERE PEOPLE


----------



## kvj21075

yeh throw out the myspace- i wanna see too!!!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> There you go 4d. Another one for you harem.


Dont hate, you know I do my best to get them all out to our shin digs. speaking of which I need to talk to you about saturday so make sure we talk tomorrow night at HOOTERS NIGHT!!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Dont hate, you know I do my best to get them all out to our shin digs. speaking of which I need to talk to you about saturday so make sure we talk tomorrow night at HOOTERS NIGHT!!!



Now you know I have nothing but love for you. You sir are the master. What time you getting there tomorrow?


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Dont hate, you know I do my best to get them all out to our shin digs. speaking of which I need to talk to you about saturday so make sure we talk tomorrow night at HOOTERS NIGHT!!!




About Saturday.....probably not gonna be able to make it.


I know I won't be missed.


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> yeh throw out the myspace- i wanna see too!!!


----------



## tyky

4d and Rich


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> not according to this clock so I win



You might think so but at 1:47 I am the winner!


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> About Saturday.....probably not gonna be able to make it.


Seriously? Why? and dont even think about throwing the youngins excuse. You need a good one.


flomaster said:


> You might think so but at 1:47 I am the winner!


nope.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> nope.



1:52?


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> 1:52?


your time is WAY off


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> your time is WAY off



look at your post time and the time you post


----------



## toppick08

:imfryingchicken:


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Seriously? Why? and dont even think about throwing the youngins excuse. You need a good one.



Me needs a happy ending before I hurt someone and I know that isn't happening at your party.  Time for me to go somewhere to get this done.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Me needs a happy ending before I hurt someone and I know that isn't happening at your party. Time for me to go somewhere to get this done.


not a good excuse but ok.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> 4d and Rich



He's my boy blue!


----------



## kelb




----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


what you dont know how to answer emails?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Did widow lady already get scared??? thats no fun....


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> not a good excuse but ok.



Would I've got to wash my hair be a better one?


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> Did widow lady already get scared??? thats no fun....



What time is it?


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Would I've to to wash my hair be a better one?


whatever. 


smdavis65 said:


> What time is it?


ITS PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME
YouTube - It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time!!!


----------



## frozenrain

Hello I am in a mood to scare you all off today-Think I just scared someone anyway today but I will not bore you with personal details...


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Hello I am in a mood to scare you all off today-Think I just scared someone anyway today but I will not bore you with personal details...


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> Hello I am in a mood to scare you all off today-Think I just scared someone anyway today but I will not bore you with personal details...





Don't pay any attention to MMDad.........he is gay.......


----------



## kvj21075

frozenrain said:


> Hello I am in a mood to scare you all off today-Think I just scared someone anyway today but I will not bore you with personal details...


throw a bloody tampon at someone?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> throw a bloody tampon at someone?



that is soooo nasty


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> whatever.
> 
> ITS PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME
> YouTube - It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time!!!



Thanks!


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> Don't pay any attention to MMDad.........he is gay.......



Thanks -no it was not MMDad but thankyou for trying to make me feel better


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


 not while im at work!


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


>



I've been watching this long enough to know that you guys will find some way to get the details you need.  I'll just sit back and watch.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> I've been watching this long enough to know that you guys will find some way to get the details you need. I'll just sit back and watch.


Now THAT is no fun at all... and yet... it is.

So whatcha doin tomorrow?


----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


> About Saturday.....probably not gonna be able to make it.
> 
> 
> I know I won't be missed.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Did widow lady already get scared??? thats no fun....



It would take more than innuendo to scare me off.  I voted and was enjoying my Starbucks.  Yum.


----------



## frozenrain

Do you ever have regrets?


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> It would take more than innuendo to scare me off. I voted and was enjoying my Starbucks. Yum.


no no no no, starbucks at 7 you cheated!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Now THAT is no fun at all... and yet... it is.
> 
> So whatcha doin tomorrow?



Same thing I do every day, Pinky.  Try to take over the world.


----------



## frozenrain

:


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


her excuse is pathetic dont cry.


frozenrain said:


> Do you ever have regrets?


 do you need a hug?


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Same thing I do every day, Pinky. Try to take over the world.


DANG IT!!!!!!!!!! your an MPD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


>



ill miss everyone  i wont be there



frozenrain said:


> Do you ever have regrets?



like in general?? hellz to the yeh


----------



## WidowLady06

frozenrain said:


> Do you ever have regrets?



Regrets only cause wrinkles.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> DANG IT!!!!!!!!!! your an MPD!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nope.  Try again.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> like in general?? hellz to the yeh


Never regret hun... no matter what.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Never regret hun... no matter what.


uhhhhhhhhh thats stupid


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Nope. Try again.


well only 1 girl says that with me soooooooooooooo hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> no no no no, starbucks at 7 you cheated!!!!!!!!!



Starbucks is a staple.  I have an IV set up.  No need to be there at 7.  Sorry.


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> Do you ever have regrets?



We all do.....keep pushing on....


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> uhhhhhhhhh thats stupid


I have no regrets for anything why is it stupid?


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> well only 1 girl says that with me soooooooooooooo hmmmmmmmmm



Well then, you just need to meet some new girls.


----------



## frozenrain

do you need a hug?[/QUOTE]

Thankyou-yes I did


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Well then, you just need to meet some new girls.


what do you think Im trying to do


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> :



your making me sad


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> do you need a hug?


 
Thankyou-yes I did[/quote]
BIG


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> *her excuse is pathetic dont cry.*
> 
> do you need a hug?



What is it?




4d2008 said:


> DANG IT!!!!!!!!!! your an MPD!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Duh.



kvj21075 said:


> ill miss everyone  i wont be there


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> We all do.....keep pushing on....



Thankyou my dearest Toppick   I will


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> not while im at work!



Have you ever looked in a mirror.. how can I not!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> what do you think Im trying to do



Don't know.  Stalk me?


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Don't know. Stalk me?


well OTHER then that!


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> Don't know.  Stalk me?



LOL 14 posts and already knows perv D.. Might be a record


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> LOL 14 posts and already knows perv D.. Might be a record



thats why i say MPD


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> thats why i say MPD


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> well OTHER then that!



You poor thing.  You need a special friend.


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> LOL 14 posts and already knows perv D.. Might be a record



just a stalker in training......


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> You poor thing. You need a special friend.


duuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh.




why the overreaction????



kelb said:


> Have you ever looked in a mirror.. how can I not!




i dont have mirrors around me. Just pictures and more pictures of you!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> thats why i say MPD



Tsk.  Nope.  Ice cold.  Keep trying.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> duuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



He is looking for someone to him


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> duuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



My friend BOB has a sister....maybe we should introduce you?


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> My friend BOB has a sister....maybe we should introduce you?


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> do you need a hug?



Thankyou-yes I did[/QUOTE]


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> why the overreaction????
> i dont have mirrors around me. Just pictures and more pictures of you!


can you send me more pics of you? I do remember you have one of me with my shirt off how about returning the favor.


WidowLady06 said:


> Tsk. Nope. Ice cold. Keep trying.


So your not an MPD, Your single, You "say" your hot, lets have dinner.


tyky said:


> He is looking for someone to him


:shrug: point?


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> My friend BOB has a sister....maybe we should introduce you?


no thanks  unless we are having a group thing.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> can you send me more pics of you? I do remember you have one of me with my shirt off how about returning the favor.
> 
> So your not an MPD, Your single, You "say" your hot, lets have dinner.
> 
> :shrug: point?



then you send me one with your shirt on!!! that way we will both be happy! and i dont remember a shirt in the pic i sent :shrug:


----------



## WidowLady06

Correction.  I said you would never know if I was hot if you just relied on my word.  You have to figure out if I'm hot.  That's your new mission in life.  Who am I really?


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Correction.  I said you would never know if I was hot if you just relied on my word.  You have to figure out if I'm hot.  That's your new mission in life.  Who am I really?


tease


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> Thankyou-yes I did



[/QUOTE]

Thank you much appreciated


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> then you send me one with your shirt on!!! that way we will both be happy! and i dont remember a shirt in the pic i sent :shrug:


good point you didnt have a shirt on.


WidowLady06 said:


> Correction. I said you would never know if I was hot if you just relied on my word. You have to figure out if I'm hot. That's your new mission in life. Who am I really?


great!

How about this then. Do I know you IRL?


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> tease



Oh, you flatterer, you!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> How about this then. Do I know you IRL?



Honestly?  No, I really doubt that you do.

Sad.


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Oh, you flatterer, you!


ha! i got action before 4D!!!


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Honestly? No, I really doubt that you do.
> 
> Sad.


well you cant be THAT sad, I already asked you out to dinner tonight.


Ok, Your NOT an MPD (so you say), Youve been stalking me secretly on the forums for a bit now, you deff fit in with this crowd (so far), your scared to death to actually let me know what you look like, I dont know you IRL... 

Age?
Kids?
Address?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ha! i got action before 4D!!!


I noticed and I was going to say something


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I noticed and I was going to say something


it still works for you tho


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I noticed and I was going to say something



Equal opportunity tease.  Sorry.  I'll fix that right now.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> it still works for you tho


yes it does...


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> Thankyou my dearest Toppick   I will


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Equal opportunity tease. Sorry. I'll fix that right now.


----------



## kvj21075

i cant watch youtube at work


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


topic how do I get an actual video on these threads like this instead of how I do it like this 
YouTube - Peanut Butter Jelly Time


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> well you cant be THAT sad, I already asked you out to dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> Ok, Your NOT an MPD (so you say), Youve been stalking me secretly on the forums for a bit now, you deff fit in with this crowd (so far), your scared to death to actually let me know what you look like, I dont know you IRL...
> 
> Age?
> Kids?
> Address?




But I'm trying to take over the world tonight.  Raincheck?

Age - old enough to know better.  Young enough to still get kicks out of stalkers.

Kids - good with ketchup.  Better with A-1.  I have 2.  Willing to trade for turtles with no arms and no legs.  At least they stay where you leave them.

Address - you may call me the Queen.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i cant watch youtube at work



I can but I chose not to


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> But I'm trying to take over the world tonight. Raincheck?well tomorrow is hooters night and sat is a bon fire. plan accordingly
> 
> Age - old enough to know better. Young enough to still get kicks out of stalkers.
> 
> Kids - good with ketchup. Better with A-1. I have 2. Willing to trade for turtles with no arms and no legs. At least they stay where you leave them.
> LMMFAO
> Address - you may call me the Queen.


Gypsy is not gonna let you be queen.


----------



## GypsyQueen

WidowLady06 said:


> Tsk.  Nope.  Ice cold.  Keep trying.



How do you know what MPD means.  You are an MPD....Hmmmm. If 4d doesnt know you then i def dont know you IRL.



kvj21075 said:


> ha! i got action before 4D!!!



  Me and you will pull a train on her.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> How do you know what MPD means.  You are an MPD....Hmmmm. If 4d doesnt know you then i def dont know you IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> Me and you will pull a train on her.


yeh- howd u know what MPD was?? i didnt knwo what it was till someone else stupid asked.



and yeh we will make a sexy train!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Gypsy is not gonna let you be queen.



$hi!.  Oh, well.  It was worth a try.  I'll have to accept "Ruler of the Known Universe".


----------



## WidowLady06

GypsyQueen said:


> How do you know what MPD means.  You are an MPD....Hmmmm. If 4d doesnt know you then i def dont know you IRL.



I *TOLD* you that I've been stalking everyone for a long time.  Geez.  Listen up.


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


>



 Thankyou for those words of inspirational wisdom.
Toppick to the rescue again!


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> yeh- howd u know what MPD was?? i didnt knwo what it was till someone else stupid asked.



The same way you did.....but you see, I'm using my ginormous brain (and other super powers) to learn as much as I can before I make my grand entrance.  Now where in the hell is my red carpet?


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> I *TOLD* you that I've been stalking everyone for a long time. Geez. Listen up.


I was listening, thats why I said youve been stalking me for a while... Now hmmmmmmmmm
Your not going to throw me any kind of bone are you on figuring out who the hell you are, are you? Guess its time to google.


----------



## GypsyQueen

WidowLady06 said:


> But I'm trying to take over the world tonight.  Raincheck?
> 
> Age - old enough to know better.  Young enough to still get kicks out of stalkers.
> 
> Kids - *good with ketchup.  Better with A-1*.  I have 2.  Willing to trade for turtles with no arms and no legs.  At least they stay where you leave them.
> 
> Address - *you may call me the Queen*.



1.  In agreement.

2. Im Queen, you maybe called WidowLady/Widow/Lady/WL/WidowL/Wlady.
you choose. But not Queen.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I was listening, thats why I said youve been stalking me for a while... Now hmmmmmmmmm
> Your not going to throw me any kind of bone are you on figuring out who the hell you are, are you? Guess its time to google.



May the force be with you, my dear.  Cause you're gonna need it.  Oh, crap, what's in my profile?


----------



## GypsyQueen

WidowLady06 said:


> I *TOLD* you that I've been stalking everyone for a long time.  Geez.  Listen up.



Long time? scince July? ok. 

 Nice cover up MPD.


----------



## WidowLady06

GypsyQueen said:


> Long time? scince July? ok.
> 
> Nice cover up MPD.



No, just signed up in July to see someone's pictures.  Sad.  Very sad.  Unfortunately I don't think I'm that clever.  I have some wit, but not the brains to back it up.  Maybe for Christmas I'll get a real clue!


----------



## kvj21075

i just had a vanilla pudding filled donut, i cut it in half and licked out alllll the pudding, then realized how bad that looked, then realized how good that looked hahahahaha


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Long time? scince July? ok.
> 
> Nice cover up MPD.


actually july is a long time, thing about all the damage Ive done since Aug 

and Google SUCKS!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i just had a vanilla pudding filled donut, i cut it in half and licked out alllll the pudding, then realized how bad that looked, then realized how good that looked hahahahaha


I luv you


----------



## tyky

Who cares who is a MPD or stalker, why does it matter!  Get out so I can win


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> i just had a vanilla pudding filled donut, i cut it in half and licked out alllll the pudding, then realized how bad that looked, then realized how good that looked hahahahaha



You go! 

:worthless


----------



## GypsyQueen

WidowLady06 said:


> No, just signed up in July to see someone's pictures.  Sad.  Very sad.  Unfortunately I don't think I'm that clever.  I have some wit, but not the brains to back it up.  Maybe for Christmas I'll get a real clue!



Hopefully you are hot, otherwise you are really unfortunate.   My thoughts are with you.  Im trying to imagine what you look like. 



When i think of you, i touch myself.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Who cares who is a MPD or stalker, why does it matter! Get out so I can win


I care about you. :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> You go!
> 
> :worthless


i already ate it


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> When i think of you, i touch myself.


When I think of you thinking of her I think of adding more people in the touch fest then I .......
Never mind.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> why the overreaction????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have mirrors around me. Just pictures and more pictures of you!


 You should be my girlfriend


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> You should be my girlfriend


you ALL should be my girlfriends not just my girl/friends. I really hate my life sometimes


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> You should be my girlfriend



i thought i was ???? i mean after last night...... how could i not be???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i thought i was ???? i mean after last night...... how could i not be???


AND YOU DIDNT SEND ME THE VIDEO OR PICS!!!!!!!!!!!! wtf!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you ALL should be my girlfriends not just my girl/friends. I really hate my life sometimes


we would wear you out


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i thought i was ???? i mean after last night...... how could i not be???



I was just officially asking


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> we would wear you out



AMEN LOVER !!


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> Who cares who is a MPD or stalker, why does it matter!  Get out so I can win



NO.NO.NO.NO.NO.    I wanna win.  Pretty please?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> we would wear you out


I seriously doubt that BUT to be 100% sure there is only 1 way to find out.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> NO.NO.NO.NO.NO.  I wanna win. Pretty please?


So um, how about throwing me a freaking bone here... Ive got to know.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I was just officially asking



 ok but i always sleep on the left side of the bed...   





not that we would be sleeping


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> you ALL should be my girlfriends not just my girl/friends. I really hate my life sometimes



Dream big?  Only if things were different, things would be different.



kvj21075 said:


> we would wear you out



I would fall over dead.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> So um, how about throwing me a freaking bone here... Ive got to know.



if I win?  tell you what, I win, I buy the beer.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ok but i always sleep on the left side of the bed...
> not that we would be sleeping


and Ive lost ANOTHER ONE to Kelb...

Kelb have I said I hated you yet today?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> ok but i always sleep on the left side of the bed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that we would be sleeping



I like the right 
Can gypsy play with us sometimes


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> and Ive lost ANOTHER ONE to Kelb...
> 
> Kelb have I said I hated you yet today?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I like the right
> Can gypsy play with us sometimes


of course, but im changing my spot to the middle of the bed!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> of course, but im changing my spot to the middle of the bed!



I like to give as much as recieve  so you can sleep anywhere


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I like the right
> *Can gypsy play with us sometimes*


OH HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS IS B.S.   Why is it ok for females in a relationship to sleep with other females but I cant join in... 

Thats it, Im breaking up with ALL OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> OH HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THIS IS B.S.   Why is it ok for females in a relationship to sleep with other females but I cant join in...
> 
> Thats it, Im breaking up with ALL OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> I like the right
> Can gypsy play with us sometimes



:



kvj21075 said:


> of course, but im changing my spot to the middle of the bed!



  Ill just be over for the fun, then im out.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> Ill just be over for the fun, then im out.


oh geeze- thats my kinda woman!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> OH HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THIS IS B.S.   Why is it ok for females in a relationship to sleep with other females but I cant join in...
> 
> Thats it, Im breaking up with ALL OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


you cant break up with us, u like us too much  and who will miss you?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> oh geeze- thats my kinda woman!!!



was thinking the same thing!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you cant break up with us, u like us too much  and who will miss you?


you havent sent me a text like that today, 

 been very sad.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> OH HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THIS IS B.S.   Why is it ok for females in a relationship to sleep with other females but I cant join in...
> 
> Thats it, Im breaking up with ALL OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!



One time my GF metioned (in a drunken stuper) something about it was okay that i messed with girls but not with guys.  I told her that she is mine and that it isnt okay for her to mess with anyone.  I would kind of feel like a hypocrite if i did for real mess with another female. What do you think?


----------



## dn0121

Geeze I missed 4 pages of posts at 40 pages a post thats 7200 posts since I last checked in.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you havent sent me a text like that today,
> 
> been very sad.


you wait!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> One time my GF metioned (in a drunken stuper) something about it was okay that i messed with girls but not with guys. I told her that she is mine and that it isnt okay for her to mess with anyone. I would kind of feel like a hypocrite if i did for real mess with another female. What do you think?


*I think* you should let her sleep with other girls and you should canx your plans tonight and come over.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> One time my GF metioned (in a drunken stuper) something about it was okay that i messed with girls but not with guys.  I told her that she is mine and that it isnt okay for her to mess with anyone.  I would kind of feel like a hypocrite if i did for real mess with another female. What do you think?


i think it would be ok if she was included.


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Geeze I missed 4 pages of posts at 40 pages a post thats 7200 posts since I last checked in.


I got your message  Thanks




GypsyQueen said:


> One time my GF metioned (in a drunken stuper) something about it was okay that i messed with girls but not with guys.  I told her that she is mine and that it isnt okay for her to mess with anyone.  I would kind of feel like a hypocrite if i did for real mess with another female. What do you think?



I think that if you re in a relationship with one person.. thats it! you and them!


----------



## WidowLady06

Since everybody is making all these lovely plans, I think I'll go crawl into bed with a good.......






book.  Yeah.  Let's go with book.  Hope it's good.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I think that if you re in a relationship with one person.. thats it! you and them!


Since when did we start becoming honest on here?


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> *I think* *you should let her sleep with other girls *and you should canx your plans tonight and come over.



#### you. Dont talk to me.



kvj21075 said:


> i think it would be ok if she was included.



This is the only relationship i have ever been like this in.  Not only no, but hell no.  shes mine.


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> I got your message  Thanks





Im outta here.  I don't know if anything about *$  was decided but maybe Ill see some of you up there having a


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I got your message  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that if you re in a relationship with one person.. thats it! you and them *and kittyvomitjuice*!


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Since everybody is making all these lovely plans, I think I'll go crawl into bed with a good.......
> book. Yeah. Let's go with book. Hope it's good.


Thats your plan!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh brother....

DOES ANYONE !!!!!!!! Want to do anything tonight?????????


----------



## WidowLady06

GypsyQueen said:


> Not only no, but hell no.  shes mine.



Be Nice.  You Share!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Thats your plan!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh brother....
> 
> DOES ANYONE !!!!!!!! Want to do anything tonight?????????



I am doing some***** tonight.  Videos may be forthcoming.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> #### you. Dont talk to me.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only relationship i have ever been like this in.  Not only no, but hell no.  shes mine.


then no- u may nto mess around with other girls. 


Well, im off, leaving and then getting dinner on the way home. ill ttyluvers later!


----------



## GypsyQueen

WidowLady06 said:


> Be Nice.  You Share!



I dont share very well.  I get all Hanibal like. 

But she knows i get restless, thats why she said it was okay. but really whats she going to do? tell me no? HA!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> #### you. Dont talk to me.
> .


You know I know how you feel about her so again. I was kidding.


WidowLady06 said:


> I am doing some***** tonight. Videos may be forthcoming.


Ill be expecting them.


kvj21075 said:


> then no- u may nto mess around with other girls.
> 
> 
> Well, im off, leaving and then getting dinner on the way home. ill ttyluvers later!


Im out too. Time to figure out what the hell to do tonight.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> You know I know how you feel about her so again. I was kidding.
> 
> Ill be expecting them.
> 
> Im out too. Time to figure out what the hell to do tonight.



I would say lets go to SB tomorrow night, but tomorrow night is Rich's night so nevermind.


----------



## jwwb2000

Hey 4d.....maybe widow is the golfer chic from myspace :shrug:


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Since when did we start becoming honest on here?


----------



## flomaster

If no response to this by 5 o'clock then I win!


----------



## WidowLady06

NOOOOOOOOO.  I win.  I wanna win.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO.  I win.  I wanna win.



You are late!  I am the winner


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Coedine 

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flomaster

jaybeeztoo said:


> Coedine
> 
> I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Post 3565.  read it and weep!


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> Post 3565.  read it and weep!



*3570*


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> *3570*



*3571*


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> *3571*



*3572*


----------



## toppick08

*5150*


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> *3572*



3574


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>



Is that pic of war?


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> 3574



*3576*


----------



## frozenrain

Just you guys watch there are more than one ...I will win


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> Is that pic of war?



No......I'm bigger.....


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> No......I'm bigger.....



 and that is why you are invited to my slumber party!


----------



## 4d2008

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddddddddddddd

Im bored. 
Worked out.
Thought about dinner.
Noone is doing anything tonight.
Is it wednesday yet?


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> and that is why you are invited to my slumber party!



*3581*

Slumber party?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddddddddddddd
> 
> Im bored.
> Worked out.
> Thought about dinner.
> Noone is doing anything tonight.
> Is it wednesday yet?


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


>


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> *3581*
> 
> Slumber party?



*3586*


The one I'm having to make pervD MAD!


----------



## WidowLady06

It's gonna be a loooooong night.  I'm heading for the whiskey.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> *3586*
> 
> 
> The one I'm having to make pervD MAD!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>






'Little nite nite story for ya


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> It's gonna be a loooooong night. I'm heading for the whiskey.


Good idea, Im making a drink.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> It's gonna be a loooooong night.  I'm heading for the whiskey.



Can ya hold off till 1130 so I can have some too?


----------



## puggymom

I win!!


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> I win!!


You lose!!!!!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> You lose!!!!!



I win


----------



## puggymom

4d2008 said:


> You lose!!!!!



Nope...


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Can ya hold off till 1130 so I can have some too?



Hell, by that time I may be dancing.


----------



## puggymom

Have I said before that pugs are truely the stupidest breed I know...or maybe it is just my pug.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Hell, by that time I may be dancing.


I CANT WAIT FOR 1130!!!!!


puggymom said:


> Have I said before that pugs are truely the stupidest breed I know...or maybe it is just my pug.


Never owned one :shrug:


----------



## WidowLady06

puggymom said:


> I win!!



Dammit....nobody will let the new girl win. I'll fight for it!


----------



## WidowLady06

puggymom said:


> Have I said before that pugs are truely the stupidest breed I know...or maybe it is just my pug.



My pugs are probably just a nudge more stupid.  Because they do everything in tandem, you know.  But I just can't resist their stupid little google eyes.


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> Have I said before that pugs are truely the stupidest breed I know...or maybe it is just my pug.



I love pugs-they are so sweet !


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> I love pugs-they are so sweet !


thats nice...


NOW EVERYONE GET OUT!


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Hell, by that time I may be dancing.



Now there a thought!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> thats nice...
> 
> 
> NOW EVERYONE GET OUT!



um....no.


----------



## puggymom

4d2008 said:


> I CANT WAIT FOR 1130!!!!!
> 
> Never owned one :shrug:



They are cute and lovable as anything but we have had an automatic feeder for the pug (only the pug as he has a weight problem. Other dog has his own regular dog bowl kept on a chair so he has free access to it and the pug cannot get it).
Well Phin has had this feeder for OVER a month and he has NO clue what it means when the food dispenses. Marino (other dog who does NOT have one) gets all excited and jumps around when it dispenses but the pug seriously has no clue.
He is too stupid to get even have a Pavlovian response!!


----------



## toppick08

WidowLady06 said:


> um....no.


----------



## smdavis65

I win.


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> I love pugs-they are so sweet !



He is sweet...that I will give him.


----------



## WidowLady06

puggymom said:


> They are cute and lovable as anything but we have had an automatic feeder for the pug (only the pug as he has a weight problem. Other dog has his own regular dog bowl kept on a chair so he has free access to it and the pug cannot get it).
> Well Phin has had this feeder for OVER a month and he has NO clue what it means when the food dispenses. Marino (other dog who does NOT have one) gets all excited and jumps around when it dispenses but the pug seriously has no clue.
> He is too stupid to get even have a Pavlovian response!!



Now mine?  They seem to think that if they leave the kitchen and come back in, the food will magically re-appear in their dishes.  When it doesn't?  They sing to the dishes.  Course it doesn't help that my kids feed them treats when they sing.  Damn kids.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> um....no.


No you can stay, Im waiting for 1130.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> No you can stay, Im waiting for 1130.



Well, thankyouthankyouverymuch.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Well, thankyouthankyouverymuch.


You yet?


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> I win.



NO.  I WILL NOT GIVE UP THIS SHIP!!!!!


----------



## puggymom

WidowLady06 said:


> Now mine?  They seem to think that if they leave the kitchen and come back in, the food will magically re-appear in their dishes.  When it doesn't?  *They sing to the dishes*.  Course it doesn't help that my kids feed them treats when they sing.  Damn kids.



Aw! that sounds cute!!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> You yet?



Oh, honey.  It will take a HELL of a lot more than a few minutes for me to be .  I'm Irish...check back in a few days.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Oh, honey. It will take a HELL of a lot more than a few minutes for me to be . I'm Irish...check back in a few days.


Ill wait 







(There goes my pick up line.   

Got any Irish in ya? 

Want some)?


----------



## WidowLady06

puggymom said:


> Aw! that sounds cute!!



They're my babies.  Sometimes I wonder who I'd save in a house fire....my boys or my girls.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Ill wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (There goes my pick up line.
> 
> Got any Irish in ya?
> 
> Want some)?



You need a new line.  I'll be waiting with bated breath.  Oh, and it better be good.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Ill wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (There goes my pick up line.
> 
> Got any Irish in ya?
> 
> Want some)?




Dude you are such a sailor!


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> Dude you are such a sailor!


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> You need a new line.  I'll be waiting with bated breath.  Oh, and it better be good.



I'm sure you are just DYING to hear it


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Dude you are such a sailor!



Yum.  Love me some sailor boys.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> You need a new line. I'll be waiting with bated breath. Oh, and it better be good.


My lines are usually about how a girl looks.

Seeing how I only know your AV... hmmmmmm??????



Nice Avitar.



Wanna F**k?


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Yum.  Love me some sailor boys.



They wear funny pants!


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> I'm sure you are just DYING to hear it



I'm dying for something.  Don't think a cheesy pickup line is going to cut it.


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Dude you are such a sailor!


point? :shrug: it works.


WidowLady06 said:


> Yum. Love me some sailor boys.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> My lines are usually about how a girl looks.
> 
> Seeing how I only know your AV... hmmmmmm??????
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Avitar.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna F**k?




Okay brother you so made up for the goofy sailor in you!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> My lines are usually about how a girl looks.
> 
> Seeing how I only know your AV... hmmmmmm??????
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Avitar.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna F**k?



You're such a sweet talker.  Try again.


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> They wear funny pants!



But it's what's in the pants that count.  And under the kilt.  Yummy!


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> You're such a sweet talker. Try again.


You seem cold.


Wanna use me as a blanket?


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> But it's what's in the pants that count.  And under the kilt.  Yummy!



Well there ya go 4D, the master plan is working.  keep the Irish coming!


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> Yum.  Love me some sailor boys.



OH GOD! 



4d2008 said:


> My lines are usually about how a girl looks.
> 
> Seeing how I only know your AV... hmmmmmm??????
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Avitar.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna F**k?


----------



## puggymom

4d2008 said:


> My lines are usually about how a girl looks.
> 
> Seeing how I only know your AV... hmmmmmm??????
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Avitar.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna F**k?



Several years ago I had a homeless guy tell me as soon as he had a job he wanted to take me out to dinner.
That is still the most creative line I have ever heard personally.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> You seem cold.
> 
> 
> Wanna use me as a blanket?



Better, but, hell, try something new.  


Oh, God, please don't tell me you're old enough that you remember when those lines were new!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> Several years ago I had a homeless guy tell me as soon as he had a job he wanted to take me out to dinner.
> That is still the most creative line I have ever heard personally.


Ive actually NEVER used a "pickup" line.


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm dying for something.  Don't think a cheesy pickup line is going to cut it.


Psst.. thats all hes got



WidowLady06 said:


> Better, but, hell, try something new.
> 
> 
> Oh, God, please don't tell me you're old enough that you remember when those lines were new!!!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

puggymom said:


> Several years ago I had a homeless guy tell me as soon as he had a job he wanted to take me out to dinner.
> That is still the most creative line I have ever heard personally.



Creative and really creepy at the same time.  Hell of a combination.


----------



## flomaster

puggymom said:


> Several years ago I had a homeless guy tell me as soon as he had a job he wanted to take me out to dinner.
> That is still the most creative line I have ever heard personally.



Sucks you just can't rope a woman in anymore by just telling her she is pretty.  I have to get creative and come up with a catchy phrase like "Where's the Beef" or something!


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Better, but, hell, try something new.
> 
> 
> Oh, God, please don't tell me you're old enough that you remember when those lines were new!!!!!!


Original huh... OK..



Do you like to go on long road trips?


(you will say yes to me, you cant avoid my eyes)


Did you know the human body has over 3k miles of nerve endings.. Wanna go for a ride?


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> Psst.. thats all hes got



Dammit.  And here I was getting my hopes up.


----------



## flomaster

There are 206 bones in the human body... do you want another one?

" I'm not Fred Flintstone, but I can make your bedrock! " 

" If I received a nickel for everytime I saw someone as beautiful as you, I'd have five cents. " 

" If a fat man puts you in a bag at night, don't worry I told Santa I wanted you for Christmas. "


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Original huh... OK..
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like to go on long road trips?
> 
> 
> (you will say yes to me, you cant avoid my eyes)
> 
> 
> Did you know the human body has over 3k miles of nerve endings.. Wanna go for a ride?




Let's just hope you don't need a roadmap.


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> There are 206 bones in the human body... do you want another one?
> 
> " I'm not Fred Flintstone, but I can make your bedrock! "
> 
> " If I received a nickel for everytime I saw someone as beautiful as you, I'd have five cents. "
> 
> " If a fat man puts you in a bag at night, don't worry I told Santa I wanted you for Christmas. "



Maybe we should leave the bad 70's porno lines out of this.


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Sucks you just can't rope a woman in anymore by just telling her she is pretty. I have to get creative and come up with a catchy phrase like "Where's the Beef" or something!


Thats actually what I do...

If I see something I like I go up to them and say My names Aaron, I think you are absolutely gorgeous, Im not going to waste our time with cheesy pickup lines I just wanted you to know I think your (eyes body etc whatever the case may be) is/are stunning... Then I walk away....

By the end of the night we are in an actual conversation.


----------



## kvj21075

I cant wait for widowlady to reveal she has a penis!!!!


----------



## flomaster

" Do you have a keg in your pants? (No! Why?) Cause I'd like to tap that! " 

 You're like a prize winning fish. I dont know whether to eat you or mount you. " 

" Do you work for UPS? I could have sworn I saw you checking out my package. "


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Thats actually what I do...
> 
> If I see something I like I go up to them and say My names Aaron, I think you are absolutely gorgeous, Im not going to waste our time with cheesy pickup lines I just wanted you to know I think your (eyes body etc whatever the case may be) is/are stunning... Then I walk away....
> 
> By the end of the night we are in an actual conversation.



Now you're getting somewhere.


----------



## kvj21075

and where did all the sexy go? Kelb? gypsy?   damn...


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> I cant wait for widowlady to reveal she has a penis!!!!



Nope, not one of my own at least.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Thats actually what I do...
> 
> If I see something I like I go up to them and say My names Aaron, I think you are absolutely gorgeous, Im not going to waste our time with cheesy pickup lines I just wanted you to know I think your (eyes body etc whatever the case may be) is/are stunning... Then I walk away....
> 
> By the end of the night we are in an actual conversation.



With or without the bouncer/police officer/jealous husband present?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I cant wait for widowlady to reveal she has a penis!!!!


I know, Ill be crushed 


WidowLady06 said:


> Now you're getting somewhere.


I dont need pick up lines, Honesty always works. Once we get into a conversation if I make you laugh.. Its over....

BUT! I stoped my ways. Im being good. Almost 4 months now and havent played one bit.


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> and where did all the sexy go? Kelb? gypsy?   damn...



What?  Captain Chaos not sexy enough for ya?


----------



## smdavis65

kvj21075 said:


> and where did all the sexy go? Kelb? gypsy?   damn...



They left. You leave too. I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I know, Ill be crushed
> 
> I dont need pick up lines, Honesty always works. Once we get into a conversation if I make you laugh.. Its over....
> 
> BUT! I stoped my ways. Im being good. Almost 4 months now and havent played one bit.



Babydoll, I got you beat hands down.  4 months is child's play.


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> What? Captain Chaos not sexy enough for ya?



Hey kitty vomit juice... Kelb is around here somewhere but the rest are out. sorry.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I know, Ill be crushed
> 
> I dont need pick up lines, Honesty always works. Once we get into a conversation if I make you laugh.. Its over....
> 
> BUT! I stoped my ways. Im being good. Almost 4 months now and *havent played one bit.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Save a butt load on KY that way!


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> They left. You leave too. I win.



Nobody listens to me!!!!  I want to win.  MEMEMEMEMEME


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Babydoll, I got you beat hands down. 4 months is child's play.


For me! This is good and I am actually proud to say it even though I HATE EVERY MINUTE OF IT!!!!!!!!!! You might say this is a test and if this test turns out to be a flop Ill never try it again.


----------



## toppick08

WidowLady06 said:


> Nobody listens to me!!!!  I want to win.  MEMEMEMEMEME


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> For me! This is good and I am actually proud to say it even though I HATE EVERY MINUTE OF IT!!!!!!!!!! You might say this is a test and if this test turns out to be a flop Ill never try it again.



Well, you know, practice makes perfect.....


----------



## kvj21075

booooooo im bored


----------



## WidowLady06

toppick08 said:


>



Hey, be nice to the new girl.  She's funny.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Well, you know, practice makes perfect.....


No, not this test. This is only getting a one shot deal.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> No, not this test. This is only getting a one shot deal.



They make pills for that brother!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> booooooo im bored


how was star bucks JERK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> No, not this test. This is only getting a one shot deal.



Damn, I hate one shot guys.  Very depressing.


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> They make pills for that brother!


That has nothing to do with why Im taking a break


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> booooooo im bored



here ya go.  pretty funny stuff

Cheesy Pick Up Lines


----------



## toppick08

WidowLady06 said:


> Hey, be nice to the new girl.  She's funny.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Damn, I hate one shot guys. Very depressing.


I really need to word my post' better


----------



## puggymom

flomaster said:


> There are 206 bones in the human body... do you want another one?
> 
> " I'm not Fred Flintstone, but I can make your bedrock! "
> 
> " If I received a nickel for everytime I saw someone as beautiful as you, I'd have five cents. "
> 
> " *If a fat man puts you in a bag at night, don't worry I told Santa I wanted you for Christmas*. "



I like that one!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I really need to word my post' better



Yeah, Irish, remember.  Masters of what has been said.....and unsaid.


----------



## kvj21075

Starbucks??? at 5pm??? in calvert?????? well i sent u a text


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Starbucks??? at 5pm??? in calvert?????? well i sent u a text


AT 530


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> Starbucks??? at 5pm??? in calvert?????? well i sent u a text



Mmmmm.  Starbucks.  Goes great with whiskey, you know.  Perfect for a rainy night.  I'm going to wind up hitting a 'Bucks tonight, aren't I?


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> That has nothing to do with why Im taking a break



Admitting you have a problem is the first step.  It will be okay.  Sure widow will be there for ya!


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> I like that one!


I was santa this year for devils night... Hold on Ill get the video


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> AT 530


but i think you might be the late type, so i tell u 5!!


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Mmmmm.  Starbucks.  Goes great with whiskey, you know.  Perfect for a rainy night.  I'm going to wind up hitting a 'Bucks tonight, aren't I?



Man, you'd hit a buck?  4 d is so F'd!  Sorry to see you go man!


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Admitting you have a problem is the first step.  It will be okay.  Sure widow will be there for ya!



Hell, I'll have to take off the mumu and pull the curlers outta my hair if company is coming.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Mmmmm. Starbucks. Goes great with whiskey, you know. Perfect for a rainy night. I'm going to wind up hitting a 'Bucks tonight, aren't I?


(please go to starbucks please go to starbucks please go to starbucks and tell me before you go)


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Man, you'd hit a buck?  4 d is so F'd!  Sorry to see you go man!



How long would your dry spell be before you'd hit anything that moves???


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> How long would your dry spell be before you'd hit anything that moves???


he hits on anything that does and doesnt move now


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> How long would your dry spell be before you'd hit anything that moves???



I will envoke my rights as an American Citizen and Veteran before I give out such details.




























Not too long


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Hell, I'll have to take off the mumu and pull the curlers outta my hair if company is coming.


ok never mind 


WidowLady06 said:


> How long would your dry spell be before you'd hit anything that moves???


I have no time limit.




Aaron2.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> he hits on anything that does and doesnt move now



Haven't hit on you


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> (please go to starbucks please go to starbucks please go to starbucks and tell me before you go)



But I'm being mysterious....so would you go to the right Starbucks?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> he hits on anything that does and doesnt move now


I hit on EVERYONE but I touch no one.


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Haven't hit on you


sorry i meant 4D  i know u havent hit on me (


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> sorry i meant 4D  i know u havent hit on me (



Do you think you look sexy in a mumu and rollers?  lets talk!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> ok never mind
> 
> I have no time limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron2.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting



Who would've guessed that mumu's and curlers were hormone repellants?  Hell, I thought it shaved at least 100 pounds from my delicate frame.  Guess I'll have to switch to leathers.


----------



## flomaster

" If I could rearrange the alphabet, I'd put U and I together. "


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I hit on EVERYONE but I touch no one.



That could make things a little difficult.


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Do you think you look sexy in a mumu and rollers?  lets talk!


im not the one in a mumu and rollers, but i look sexy in everything... and nothing! haha


----------



## kvj21075

4D that video rocks! You are awesome


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Aaron2.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting



You need a hobby.  We'll talk.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> But I'm being mysterious....so would you go to the right Starbucks?


good point


WidowLady06 said:


> Who would've guessed that mumu's and curlers were hormone repellants? Hell, I thought it shaved at least 100 pounds from my delicate frame. Guess I'll have to switch to leathers.


If a mumu shaves 100 lbs off of you then your not delicate.


WidowLady06 said:


> That could make things a little difficult.


all depends on what you look like and whats going on upstairs.


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> im not the one in a mumu and rollers, but i look sexy in everything... and nothing! haha






" Is there an airport nearby or is that my heart taking off? "


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im not the one in a mumu and rollers, but i look sexy in everything... and nothing! haha


YES, YES YOU DO!


kvj21075 said:


> 4D that video rocks! You are awesome





WidowLady06 said:


> You need a hobby. We'll talk.


Whats my new hobby?


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Whats my new hobby?



:sniff: I thought I was going to be your new hobby :sniff:


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> :sniff: I thought I was going to be your new hobby :sniff:



Now that there is a good line!!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Now that there is a good line!!!!!



Nice to know I haven't completely lost it.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> :sniff: I thought I was going to be your new hobby :sniff:


as long as its not online like the rest of em....


(gawd I hope she is hot)   (oh and a she)   (oh and not someone I already know)  (oh and everything else)


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> good point
> 
> If a mumu shaves 100 lbs off of you then your not delicate.



hahahahahhahahaha



flomaster said:


> " Is there an airport nearby or is that my heart taking off? "



i love cheesy lines- 4D should know that by now lol



4d2008 said:


> YES, YES YOU DO!



 and


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> as long as its not online like the rest of em....
> 
> 
> (gawd I hope she is hot)   (oh and a she)   (oh and not someone I already know)  (oh and everything else)



*BAM!!!*

Okay I take back all the sailor stuff.

For today at least!


----------



## flomaster

Okay hungry.  Whats the quickest place to grab a bite?





" If you were a laser you would be set on stunning. "


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> as long as its not online like the rest of em....
> 
> 
> (gawd I hope she is hot)   (oh and a she)   (oh and not someone I already know)  (oh and everything else)


she/he is an ugly man you know from work..... with ghonnasyphalitis


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> hahahahahhahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> i love cheesy lines- 4D should know that by now lol
> 
> 
> 
> and


Oh I know what you like gorgeous.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> as long as its not online like the rest of em....
> 
> 
> (gawd I hope she is hot)   (oh and a she)   (oh and not someone I already know)  (oh and everything else)



Hasn't anyone ever warned you of the dangers of online relationships!!!!!????!!!!

(no warts, no disfiguring of any kind) (very much a she....as the boobs will attest) (no, you don't know me.  nobody knows me.  I'm one of those neighbors everybody waves to but nobody knows anything about :hehehe (and I am everything else)


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Okay hungry.  Whats the quickest place to grab a bite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " If you were a laser you would be set on stunning. "


apparently widowlady :


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Okay hungry. Whats the quickest place to grab a bite?
> 
> "


your kitchen


----------



## kvj21075

wont you be... my neighbor...


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> your kitchen



Nope cuz thats in CRE and I am at work.


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> apparently widowlady :



:slowwink:


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Hasn't anyone ever warned you of the dangers of online relationships!!!!!????!!!!
> 
> (no warts, no disfiguring of any kind) (very much a she....as the boobs will attest) (no, you don't know me. nobody knows me. I'm one of those neighbors everybody waves to but nobody knows anything about :hehehe (and I am everything else)


Pics?


kvj21075 said:


> apparently widowlady :


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> apparently widowlady :



Good one!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> and where did all the sexy go? Kelb? gypsy?   damn...





4d2008 said:


> Hey kitty vomit juice... Kelb is around here somewhere but the rest are out. sorry.






flomaster said:


> Nope cuz thats in CRE and I am at work.



Where do you work?


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Nope cuz thats in CRE and I am at work.


vending machine


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> Where do you work?



Da base


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Pics?



You get pictures when you've known me for at least 12 hours.  Not a second before.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> vending machine












" Are you a hooker? Cause I'm hooked on you.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Where do you work?


 finally someone sane is back!!!...... well..... uhhhh..... ok lets jsut say youre back )


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Da base



Um, well, isn't that where everyone works?  Duh.  Or, should I clarify.....the hotties ONLY work on da base.


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Da base


wendys arbys burger king popeys etc etc etc


WidowLady06 said:


> You get pictures when you've known me for at least 12 hours. Not a second before.


COME ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> *" Are you a hooker? Cause I'm hooked on you*.


Now thats a line!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Now thats a line!


Are you an interior decorator? When i saw you the room became beautiful


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Um, well, isn't that where everyone works?  Duh.  Or, should I clarify.....the hotties ONLY work on da base.



Call me a hottie all you want!  I want fight ya!!!!

In a hangar.  that help?




" Damn girl, you make me feel like a loaf of bread...I wanna rise up in your oven! "


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> wendys arbys burger king popeys etc etc etc



  No, home cooked meal made by a sexy lady in an apron.  Much better.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> No, home cooked meal made by a sexy lady in an apron. Much better.


He asked whats the closest..


You cook me dinner Ill make you breakfast.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Are you an interior decorator? When i saw you the room became beautiful





flomaster said:


> Call me a hottie all you want!  I want fight ya!!!!
> 
> In a hangar.  that help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " *Damn girl, you make me feel like a loaf of bread...I wanna rise up in your oven!* "



Makes me think of yeast infections


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Call me a hottie all you want!  I want fight ya!!!!
> 
> In a hangar.  that help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Damn girl, you make me feel like a loaf of bread...I wanna rise up in your oven! "



See, the absolutely gawd awful lines are detracting from the hot-ness that is you.  Shame, really.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> He asked whats the closest..
> 
> 
> You cook me dinner Ill make you breakfast.



Specialty?


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Specialty?


For breakfast?


Im picturing you (and this is you without actually seeing a pic of you so I sure hope Im not dissapointed)... Sitting on a plate butt naked ontop of my kitchen table... Breakfast for one.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> See, the absolutely gawd awful lines are detracting from the hot-ness that is you.  Shame, really.



The hot-ness that is me? Wow this chick is good!!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

OH 4D and FLO... I just sent you something


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> The hot-ness that is me? Wow this chick is good!!!!!



 OH NO! Not you too... where is KV when I need her


----------



## kvj21075

I wear checkered vans the same color as snow 
When uno spit crack, the same color as coke 
Got my vans on, but they look like sneakers 
you wearing coke whites, but my vans are cleaner 
They slip in and out real easy, like blunts 
you can get different colors, like rainbows 
Since 1966, Vans had set a trend 
I got a blue pair, yeah, in a size 10 
Get your grown man on, when you wear top-siders 
Button ups and sweaters, equal attire 
Either 1, 2 step 
Yea, get your boogie on 
Go slide real quick, like you got skates on 
They some punk rock shoes, so they get real dirty 
Sole kinda thick, like a big booty chick 
A big booty chick?... yeah, that's what I said 
36 dollars and your cashing out for some vans


----------



## kvj21075

im still betting on the penis theory!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I wear checkered vans the same color as snow
> When uno spit crack, the same color as coke
> Got my vans on, but they look like sneakers
> you wearing coke whites, but my vans are cleaner
> They slip in and out real easy, like blunts
> you can get different colors, like rainbows
> Since 1966, Vans had set a trend
> I got a blue pair, yeah, in a size 10
> Get your grown man on, when you wear top-siders
> Button ups and sweaters, equal attire
> Either 1, 2 step
> Yea, get your boogie on
> Go slide real quick, like you got skates on
> They some punk rock shoes, so they get real dirty
> Sole kinda thick, like a big booty chick
> A big booty chick?... yeah, that's what I said
> 36 dollars and your cashing out for some vans


YouTube - Vans-The Pack


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> OH NO! Not you too... where is KV when I need her



No not me too.  Never was much of a rooster blocker.





"Did it hurt? S/he: Did what hurt? When you fell out of heaven?"


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> The hot-ness that is me? Wow this chick is good!!!!!


but i like your gawd awful cheesy lines  dont stop!!!



dont stop git it git it
dont stop whitey hit it!


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> im still betting on the penis theory!!!!





Its the stuff that Darwin Awards are made of.  Might even involve a Bat Suit!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> but i like your gawd awful cheesy lines  dont stop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> dont stop git it git it
> dont stop whitey hit it!


YouTube - **** vans


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> YouTube - Vans-The Pack


awwww i never saw the video before- but i rather have the one i play in my head to that song.... oh florida....


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> No not me too.  Never was much of a rooster blocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Did it hurt? S/he: Did what hurt? When you fell out of heaven?"



I dont really think he is getting anywhere! 


OLD


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> YouTube - #### vans


not watching!!!!!!! trader


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> but i like your gawd awful cheesy lines  dont stop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> dont stop git it git it
> dont stop whitey hit it!



You got it.  More lines to come but have to run out and grab some kind of dinner!!!


"My lenses turn dark in the sunshine of your love."


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> I dont really think he is getting anywhere!
> 
> 
> OLD



Give him time.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> not watching!!!!!!! trader


I prefer this version SOOOOOOOOOOO much more... 

Im a dr Martin kinda guy.


----------



## WidowLady06

Now these are some lines.  Once upon a time.  


OH, BTW - Not suitable for work!!!!!!


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Now these are some lines. Once upon a time.


how the hell do you people get the video in the threads??????????


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> Give him time.



I know.. he has this.. charming, creepy, nice, weird personality that draws girls with Boyfriends to him LOL This chick might actually be single!



PERVD


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> how the hell do you people get the video in the threads??????????


and how did a newbie know???? doodoodoodoodoodoodoodoo


----------



## WidowLady06

Use the embed link on YouTube....insert between the YouTube links that pop up when you click the little red box.  More detailed instructions are available if necessary.


----------



## kelb

sockgirl77 said:


>






4d2008 said:


> how the hell do you people get the video in the threads??????????



use html


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I know.. he has this.. charming, creepy, nice, weird personality that draws girls with Boyfriends to him LOL This *dude* might actually be single!
> 
> 
> 
> PERVD


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I know.. he has this.. charming, creepy, nice, weird personality that draws girls with Boyfriends to him LOL This chick might actually be single!
> 
> 
> 
> PERVD


I know... I hate my life.


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> and how did a newbie know???? doodoodoodoodoodoodoodoo



Newbie has beauty and brains.


----------



## kvj21075

sockgirl77 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Newbie has beauty and brains.



:worthless


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> :worthless



We have not known her for longer than 12 hours... her rule


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Use the embed link on YouTube....insert between the YouTube links that pop up when you click the little red box. More detailed instructions are available if necessary.


I hope this works if so 

HELL YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> :worthless



Again, you must know me at least 12 hours before pictures.  I'm not easy, just a tease.


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Newbie has *penis and balls*.


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> I hope this works if so
> 
> HELL YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


NOPE TRY AGAIN


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


>



Balls of Steel, baby.  Balls of F'n Steel.


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> NOPE TRY AGAIN


 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="


----------



## deino2002

kvj21075 said:


> :worthless


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


>


YouTube - lords of acid - i sit on acid

THIS IS EASIER


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> NOPE TRY AGAIN



Okay.....do you see the red box that says "Tube"?

When you click it you should see something like this YOUTUBE/YOUTUBE with little brackets.

Copy the "embed" link that youtube has.  Paste between the first ?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0">


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> YouTube - lords of acid - i sit on acid
> 
> THIS IS EASIER


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> YouTube - lords of acid - i sit on acid
> 
> THIS IS EASIER



Pansy.  Quitter.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## 4d2008

quote=Jameo;3365050]


[/quote]


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## kelb

OMG!! 4d? ! Whats wrong with you?


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> quote=Jameo;3365050]


[/QUOTE]


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> OMG!! 4d? ! Whats wrong with you?





OH AND DEAR GOD TAKE THAT AV OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> OMG!! 4d? ! Whats wrong with you?



ok, kelb

your new av.......should be banned...


----------



## daydreamer

Jameo said:


>





[/QUOTE]


----------



## 4d2008

I copy the entire thing but when I preview it or when I hit submit over half of it deletes


----------



## kvj21075

watch out!!! bunny poop coming through          



             .........................  ........................


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I copy the entire thing but when I preview it or when I hit submit over half of it deletes



premature deletion.  sad.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> OH AND DEAR GOD TAKE THAT AV OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> ok, kelb
> 
> your new av.......should be banned...



Thank you  But so should yours.. I can almost see his junk in those pants


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> premature deletion. sad.


I know... this sucks.


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


>


----------



## dn0121

Hi friends


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> Hi friends


----------



## kvj21075

ok im taking off now, talk to u guys, tomorrow


----------



## Jameo

daydreamer said:


>



[/QUOTE]

 where u been?


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Hi friends


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## WidowLady06

Whoever gets voted in tonight gets blamed for my stupid cold.  A benefit of office.


----------



## 4d2008

Finally!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> ok im taking off now, talk to u guys, tomorrow


----------



## daydreamer

Jameo said:


>



 where u been?[/QUOTE]

Cali forever it feels like


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Whoever gets voted in tonight gets blamed for my stupid cold. A benefit of office.


You ready for starbucks?


----------



## kvj21075

oh but those are some awesome sexy xmileys


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> oh but those are some awesome sexy xmileys


night hun... ttyl


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Finally!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


>



Congratulations!  You did it!!!!!


----------



## daydreamer

4d2008 said:


> You ready for starbucks?



you flying?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


 


WidowLady06 said:


> Congratulations! You did it!!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> You ready for starbucks?



Always ready for starbucks.  Liquid orgasms.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> night hun... ttyl


 for u n kelb


----------



## 4d2008

daydreamer said:


> you flying?


sure whats your addy 


(jameo is this person going to kick my azz)???


----------



## daydreamer

4d2008 said:


> sure whats your addy
> 
> 
> (jameo is this person going to kick my azz)???


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Always ready for starbucks. Liquid orgasms.


well lets go, you can pm me when your ready.


----------



## 4d2008

NOW IM DANGEROUS!!!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> well lets go, you can pm me when your ready.



But what am I going to do with my 7 children, 5 cats and 6 dogs while we go drink the nectar of life?  veractinghandonforehead:


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> NOW IM DANGEROUS!!!!!!





ROTFLMAO

Now?  Now you're dangerous?


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> But what am I going to do with my 7 children, 5 cats and 6 dogs while we go drink the nectar of life? veractinghandonforehead:


7 KIDS!!!!!!! THEY MULTIPLIED IN THE LAST FEW HOURS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> ROTFLMAO
> 
> Now? Now you're dangerous?


ok, well, even more now


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> But what am I going to do with my 7 children, 5 cats and 6 dogs while we go drink the nectar of life?  veractinghandonforehead:



Thrown on your overalls, pull up your gray hair, put on  the red lipstick and then put them all in the old a$$ pickup truck, lock up the trailor and head on over!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Thrown on your overalls, pull up your gray hair, put ont he red lipstick and then put them all in the old a$$ pickup truck, lock up the trailor and head on over!!!


screw that... just duct tape there azzes inside the trailor and head out!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> screw that... just duct tape there azzes inside the trailor and head out!



And then what? Just go naked? that would be wrong!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> And then what? Just go naked? that would be wrong!


that all depends on what she looks like


----------



## 4d2008

this is fun now


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> 7 KIDS!!!!!!! THEY MULTIPLIED IN THE LAST FEW HOURS!!!!!!!!!



:sigh: Yes, 7 little 'uns.  9 Baby Daddy's.  I'm a white trash nightmare.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> :sigh: Yes, 7 little 'uns. 9 Baby Daddy's. I'm a white trash nightmare.


7 little ones, 9 daddies???????... YOU SOUND SO HOT RIGHT NOW...


----------



## WidowLady06

I have the attention span of a gnat.  Please excuse me.  But I just have to say I hate walking the dogs in the rain.  I really need to get a fence.

But at least they can still make me laugh.  I put the food in their dishes and they came running.  So fast they overshot their bowls and were scrambling claws on the floor trying to stop the slide into the cabinets and reverse themselves to the dishes.


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> I have the attention span of a gnat. Please excuse me. But I just have to say I hate walking the dogs in the rain. I really need to get a fence.
> 
> But at least they can still make me laugh. I put the food in their dishes and they came running. So fast they overshot their bowls and were scrambling claws on the floor trying to stop the slide into the cabinets and reverse themselves to the dishes.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> 7 little ones, 9 daddies???????... YOU SOUND SO HOT RIGHT NOW...



Silence!  I Kill You!



Alas, it's just me and my two girls.  We do have two puppies and two kittens, though.  They can stay at home.  The girls pretty much come with me everywhere, though.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


>



Next time I'll break out the video camera.


----------



## dn0121

Ewwwwwww Grosss My Dog Farted


----------



## 4d2008

ACID TRIP


----------



## WidowLady06

dn0121 said:


> Ewwwwwww Grosss My Dog Farted



Huh.  I took my dogs outside and suddenly the election results exploded.  Did your dog fart them?


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Silence! I Kill You!
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, it's just me and my two girls. We do have two puppies and two kittens, though. They can stay at home. The girls pretty much come with me everywhere, though.


Dont worry I know whats in your household, Im taking notes, If I catch you slipping your are deffinately an MPD...

So bring the kiddos to Hooters tomorrow... All the cool kids will be there. 5pm.


----------



## tyky

*I WIN*


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Ewwwwwww Grosss My Dog Farted



Google Image Result for http://uk.gizmodo.com/fartydogthong.jpg


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> *I WIN*


nope


----------



## deino2002

America's Decision - Interactive Election Tracking Map - FOXNews.com Elections


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Dont worry I know whats in your household, Im taking notes, If I catch you slipping your are deffinately an MPD...
> 
> So bring the kiddos to Hooters tomorrow... All the cool kids will be there. 5pm.



Absolutely.  Because that's where I want my impressionable pre-teen daughters to spend their formidable years.    Hanging at Hooters.  Although I do hear strippers make good money........


----------



## 4d2008

deino2002 said:


> America's Decision - Interactive Election Tracking Map - FOXNews.com Elections


 Ive been avoiding politics  aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> *I know.. he has this.. charming, creepy, nice, weird personality that draws girls with Boyfriends to him LOL This chick might actually be single!*
> 
> 
> PERVD




Sounds like something you would read in Cosmo!


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> Google Image Result for http://uk.gizmodo.com/fartydogthong.jpg



Im ashamed to admit this but is that Katherine McPhee in your AV?


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> Google Image Result for http://uk.gizmodo.com/fartydogthong.jpg



someone had a real problem with dog farts in order to dream up that thing.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Absolutely. Because that's where I want my impressionable pre-teen daughters to spend their formidable years.  Hanging at Hooters. Although I do hear strippers make good money........


Not in this town  You should see my myspace pics


----------



## WidowLady06

Oh, and you can try to catch me, but you won't be able to.  I'd actually have to have some kind of a life for you to know anything about me.  I'll give you another hint, though.  Born in '72.  So how many things does that give you?


----------



## dn0121

WidowLady06 said:


> Oh, and you can try to catch me, but you won't be able to.  I'd actually have to have some kind of a life for you to know anything about me.  I'll give you another hint, though.  Born in '72.  So how many things does that give you?



Mom?  Is that you?


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Oh, and you can try to catch me, but you won't be able to. I'd actually have to have some kind of a life for you to know anything about me. I'll give you another hint, though. Born in '72. So how many things does that give you?


Not enough, my main goal in life right now is what the hell do you look like?


----------



## deino2002

4d2008 said:


> Ive been avoiding politics  aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Sorry, someone mentioned dog farts & the election. Just thought I'd contribute to the thread


----------



## 4d2008

Im on a techno kick tonight.


----------



## workaholic

dn0121 said:


> Mom?  Is that you?



Your Mom was born in '72?  Damn I am getting old.


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Im ashamed to admit this but is that Katherine McPhee in your AV?


  Everyone says I look like her.. so yup!



flomaster said:


> Sounds like something you would read in Cosmo!


 



workaholic said:


> someone had a real problem with dog farts in order to dream up that thing.


----------



## WidowLady06

dn0121 said:


> Mom?  Is that you?



Sorry, honey.  Didn't want you to find out this way.


----------



## 4d2008

deino2002 said:


> Sorry, someone metioned dog farts & the election. Just thought I'd contribute to the thread




Nice legs by the way.


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> *Everyone says I look like her*.. so yup!






"You look like an angel. Welcome to Earth."


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> Everyone says I look like her.. so yup!



There being nice ... (to Kat)


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> There being nice ... (to Kat)



Awww


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Not enough, my main goal in life right now is what the hell do you look like?






not at all what I look like.


I'm Irish.  What do you think I look like?  5' 4 1/2".  Red/auburn/brown hair.  Brown Eyes.  Irish Boobs.  Two tattoos, one small, one large.

Enough hints for now?


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> *"You look like an angel. Welcome to Earth*."



Getting better


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> There being nice ... (to Kat)


ya, kelb is a little hottie. she popped my cherry. Ill always  her...EVEN WHEN SHE PISSES ME OFF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> Getting better



"Would you touch me so I can tell my friends I've been touched by an angel?"


----------



## dn0121

WidowLady06 said:


> not at all what I look like.
> 
> 
> I'm Irish.  What do you think I look like?  5' 4 1/2".  Red/auburn/brown hair.  Brown Eyes.  Irish Boobs.  Two tattoos, one small, one large.
> 
> Enough hints for now?



I can post a baby pic of me in your arms if you want.


----------



## 4d2008

if your going with aerosmith this is the one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> "Would you touch me so I can tell my friends I've been touched by an angel?"


----------



## deino2002

4d2008 said:


> Nice legs by the way.




How did I know you would say something like that


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> "Would you touch me so I can tell my friends I've been touched by an angel?"


----------



## 4d2008

deino2002 said:


> How did I know you would say something like that


:shrug: cause thats what I do :shrug:


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> ya, kelb is a little hottie. she popped my cherry. Ill always  her...EVEN WHEN SHE PISSES ME OFF!!!!!!!!!!!






I found a smiley for you and toppick


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


>



"Your legs must be tired because you've been running through my mind all night."


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## deino2002

kelb said:


> I found a smiley for you and toppick


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I found a smiley for you and toppick


how many times have I told you I hated you this week?


----------



## WidowLady06

dn0121 said:


> I can post a baby pic of me in your arms if you want.



I didn't want to have to break this out so soon.....


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> I was waiting for this, once again you read my mind!


we are brothers


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> how many times have I told you I hated you this week?



 weeks just beginning


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> I didn't want to have to break this out so soon.....


will you marry me?


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



"What time do you have to be back in heaven?"


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> will you marry me?



I would, but I have to fold laundry.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> weeks just beginning


oh just wait... Im attacking your myspace all morning long saturday!!! Then when the party is moved inside my house that night and Im drunk Im doing it some more.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> will you marry me?



but if your my brother and she is my mom that would be odd, but hey shes hot go for it!


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> I would, but I have to fold laundry.


have fun


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> have fun



Thanks!  It's like a Victoria's Secret married Frederick's of Hollywood over here.  How do you fold string?


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Thanks!  It's like a Victoria's Secret married Frederick's of Hollywood over here.  How do you fold string?





4d are you ok after reading that


----------



## WidowLady06

Okay, I've got to pick up a kid.  Maybe I'll hit Starbucks on the way home.  I want you all to miss me terribly.  Oh, and by the way.....


*I WIN*


----------



## dn0121

WidowLady06 said:


> Thanks!  It's like a Victoria's Secret married Frederick's of Hollywood over here.  How do you fold string?



Mom do you like cupcakes?


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Thanks!  It's like a Victoria's Secret married Frederick's of Hollywood over here.  *How do you fold string*?



Just lay it in the crack and pull down slowly.


----------



## 4d2008

lets find an elevator.


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> "What time do you have to be back in heaven?"





4d2008 said:


> oh just wait... Im attacking your myspace all morning long saturday!!! Then when the party is moved inside my house that night and Im drunk Im doing it some more.


 I can't wait!!!!!!! 



WidowLady06 said:


> Thanks!  It's like a Victoria's Secret married Frederick's of Hollywood over here.  How do you fold string?



Honey.. you better be hot..  Thats all I'm sayin!


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Okay, I've got to pick up a kid. Maybe I'll hit *Starbucks on the way home*. I want you all to miss me terribly. Oh, and by the way.....


I no longer like you 


dn0121 said:


> Mom do you like cupcakes?


gawd I hope she does


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> Honey.. you better be hot..  Thats all I'm sayin!



As hot as an irishwoman can be after 2 kids.  But, hell, I have a great sense of humor and a great......drive.  What more could anyone want?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Honey.. you better be hot..  Thats all I'm sayin!


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> Okay, I've got to pick up a kid.  Maybe I'll hit Starbucks on the way home.  I want you all to miss me terribly.  Oh, and by the way.....
> 
> 
> *I WIN*



 I bet 4d will be there waiting for you with his sign...


----------



## dn0121

I had my *$ after I went to vote and then to Lowes.  Gotta love it


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> I bet 4d will be there waiting for you with his sign...



If only he knew where to go.........


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I no longer like you
> 
> *gawd I hope she does *



 mmmmm cupcakes... ICING!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I bet 4d will be there waiting for you with his sign...


Im already making the sign and about the head out


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> mmmmm cupcakes... ICING!


STOP IT AND REMOVE YOUR AV ITS DRIVING ME CRAZY... THAT IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YOU!


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>



I win.


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> I win.


no!


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> I win.



 I win


----------



## deino2002

4d2008 said:


> Im already making the sign and about the head out




Does it say this?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> STOP IT AND REMOVE YOUR AV ITS DRIVING ME CRAZY... THAT IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YOU!



 A.N. Said that too


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> no!



yes I do.


----------



## 4d2008

deino2002 said:


> Does it say this?


only because I havent licked those legs yet.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Im already making the sign and about the head out



Umm...


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Umm...


that ones more my style lmao.


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> yes I do.



Have you not noticed that this thread is no longer about winning, it is about 4d getting a piece of @$$, so unless you a female get outta here

















Hopefully that will get rid of the guys so I can beat these wimmins


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Have you not noticed that this thread is no longer about winning, it is about 4d getting a piece of @$$, so unless you a female get outta here
> Hopefully that will get rid of the guys so I can beat these wimmins


and I luv ya for it


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> and I luv ya for it


----------



## deino2002

4d2008 said:


> only because I havent licked those legs yet.



Well I hate to burst your bubble, but there is only one man that will lick on these legs and it's not you. You will just have to find yourself another long legged woman. I am more than happily taken.....


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> Have you not noticed that this thread is no longer about winning, it is about 4d getting a piece of @$$, so unless you a female get outta here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that will get rid of the guys so I can beat these wimmins



No.


----------



## deino2002

tyky said:


> Have you not noticed that this thread is no longer about winning, it is about 4d getting a piece of @$$, so unless you a female get outta here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that will get rid of the guys so I can beat these wimmins



No competition here sweetie, he's all yours....I'm just here for chit chat & laughs.....


----------



## 4d2008

deino2002 said:


> Well I hate to burst your bubble, but there is only one man that will lick on these legs and it's not you. You will just have to find yourself another long legged woman. I am more than happily taken.....


OF COURSE YOU ARE!!!! 

Thats the only ones brave enough to start talking to me 


and I luv all of my taken women on here, you all keep me entertained.


----------



## sockgirl77

deino2002 said:


> No competition here sweetie, he's all yours....I'm just here for chit chat & laughs.....



No, he's NOT.


----------



## kelb

deino2002 said:


> No competition here sweetie, he's all yours....I'm just here for chit chat & laughs.....


----------



## 4d2008

deino2002 said:


> No competition here sweetie, he's all yours....I'm just here for chit chat & laughs.....


its not competition dont worry.. I know 90% of these freaks IRL. They are safe with me.


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> No, he's NOT.


----------



## deino2002

sockgirl77 said:


> No, he's NOT.



Ok, you can have him.... :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


>



"So, what do you do for a living besides always making all the men excited and warm all over?"


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> "So, what do you do for a living besides always making all the men excited and warm all over?"


even I say that one sucked. sorry flo.


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> "So, what do you do for a living besides always making all the men excited and warm all over?"





4d2008 said:


> even I say that one sucked. sorry flo.



You know its bad! lol


----------



## deino2002

4d2008 said:


> even I say that one sucked. sorry flo.



 That was horrible.....


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> even I say that one sucked. sorry flo.



I didn't right them.  Its just a copy and paste thingt for me!!! 

"Can I borrow a quarter? I want to call your mom and thank her."


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> even I say that one sucked. sorry flo.


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> I didn't right them. Its just a copy and paste thingt for me!!!
> 
> "Can I borrow a quarter? I want to call your mom and thank her."


Once I get off the phone with your mom, I just want to tell her thank you for making someone as special as you.


----------



## deino2002

flomaster said:


> I didn't right them.  Its just a copy and paste thingt for me!!!
> 
> "Can I borrow a quarter? I want to call your mom and thank her."





That could mean several things....thank her for what....last night?????


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Once I get off the phone with your mom, I just want to tell her thank you for making someone as special as you.



I would thank her for swallowing.


----------



## deino2002

dn0121 said:


> I would thank her for swallowing.



I need to call you and thank you for that laugh....


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> I would thank her for swallowing.


No Im calling his dad and telling him he shoulda pulled out.


----------



## flomaster

deino2002 said:


> That could mean several things....thank her for what....last night?????



Can I borrow a quarter? ... I want to call my mom and tell her I just met the girl of my dreams.


----------



## sockgirl77

deino2002 said:


> Ok, you can have him.... :shrug:



Nah, I'm mad at men today. How are you Momma?


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> I would thank her for swallowing.



Thank god for 11's


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Can I borrow a quarter? ... I want to call my mom and tell her I just met the girl of my dreams.


----------



## deino2002

flomaster said:


> Can I borrow a quarter? ... I want to call my mom and tell her I just met the girl of my dreams.


----------



## flomaster

deino2002 said:


>



Oh come on. I wouldn't say that but its not god awful!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Oh come on. I wouldn't say that but its not god awful!


she doesnt like getting hit on.


----------



## deino2002

flomaster said:


> Oh come on. I wouldn't say that but its not god awful!



Ok how about this


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I didn't right them.  Its just a copy and paste thingt for me!!!
> 
> "Can I borrow a quarter? I want to call your mom and thank her."



I have to break this one down
1 If someone doesn't have quarter, I don't want them
2 If someone asked for a quarter then I know they are old, how long has it been since a phone call was $.25
3  How long has it been since you've seen a pay phone


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> she doesnt like getting hit on.



Ain't hitting on her.  She has a leg licker of her own.  I read that!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Ain't hitting on her. She has a leg licker of her own. I read that!!!!


 and I got the  

Im outta here, the thread is dying down now... Ill chat with ya tomorrow and see some of you tomorrow night.


----------



## deino2002

flomaster said:


> Ain't hitting on her.  She has a leg licker of her own.  I read that!!!!





Sorry, I love this damn smilie.....


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> and I got the
> 
> Im outta here, the thread is dying down now... Ill chat with ya tomorrow and see some of you tomorrow night.


----------



## deino2002

4d2008 said:


> and I got the
> 
> Im outta here, the thread is dying down now... Ill chat with ya tomorrow and see some of you tomorrow night.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I have to break this one down
> 1 If someone doesn't have quarter, I don't want them
> 2 If someone asked for a quarter then I know they are old, how long has it been since a phone call was $.25
> 3  How long has it been since you've seen a pay phone



Can I borrow your cell?

"See my friend over there by the tree? He wants to know if you think I'm cute."


----------



## kelb

3945 I Win


----------



## deino2002

3945

nope, I Do!


----------



## WidowLady06

I win.  ME!


----------



## deino2002

WidowLady06 said:


> I win.  ME!


----------



## kelb




----------



## deino2002

kelb said:


>


----------



## dn0121

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster.  It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## kelb

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## dn0121




----------



## deino2002

dn0121 said:


>



Damn you, that commercial makes me cry every time it comes on...and yes I am a sponsor......


This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## puggymom

dn0121 said:


>


----------



## dn0121

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## puggymom

dn0121 said:


> This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## deino2002

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## puggymom




----------



## deino2002




----------



## puggymom




----------



## flomaster

Okay, i went down in flames with the whole pick up lines fun.  I know I didn't write them so I am good with that.

I am too old to play those games.  A simple hi always gets you someplace and if a simple greeting doesn't get it then you might just be too stuffy for me!


----------



## dn0121




----------



## kelb

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.



NOpe


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> NOpe


----------



## dn0121




----------



## sockgirl77

dn0121 said:


>


----------



## dn0121




----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


>



stop, I refused to watch the second one after seeing the first


----------



## deino2002

Flash » Group X - Bang Bang Bang


----------



## flomaster

Its ten oclock.  I win


----------



## deino2002

Nope


----------



## flomaster

deino2002 said:


> Nope



Don't you have legs to shave?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Don't you have legs to shave?



Don't you have work to do


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Don't you have work to do



Got a bic?  Okay maybe not.  You have someone to do it for ya!


----------



## dn0121




----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Got a bic?  Okay maybe not.  You have someone to do it for ya!



I wouldn't use a bic in such a precious area


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I wouldn't use a bic in such a precious area



You get used to it.


----------



## sunflower

phewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> You get used to it.


----------



## dn0121

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to *ensure* a win for this poster.



Ensure is for older folks!


----------



## sunflower

dn0121 said:


>


 
Why..........


----------



## dn0121

ok enough sad ones, this is an oldie but funny 

gn everybody


----------



## deino2002

Flash » Group X - Bang Bang Bang


----------



## flomaster

deino2002 said:


> Flash » Group X - Bang Bang Bang




Have that as cell ring tone.


----------



## deino2002

flomaster said:


> Have that as cell ring tone.



Goodie for you 











lol


----------



## flomaster

deino2002 said:


> Goodie for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Use it as alarm anymore.  Its funny to hear in early in the morning when a tent in the sheets exists!  Its what I want to just ................


----------



## deino2002

Well, so when my alarm goes off in the a.m. I can get up, I am going to go to bed....watch as much of this election crap as I can B 4 I pass out.....Nighty Night all....


----------



## flomaster

deino2002 said:


> Well, so when my alarm goes off in the a.m. I can get up, I am going to go to bed....watch as much of this election crap as I can B 4 I pass out.....Nighty Night all....



Nighty night!


----------



## somdfunguy

dn0121 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## WidowLady06

You people are just weird.  And automatic posting is just cheating.  Hmph.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> You people are just weird. And automatic posting is just cheating. Hmph.



This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## jwwb2000

Morning


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Morning


 
No hun, its Morning in CCPE and I WIN in this one.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> No hun, its Morning in CCPE and I WIN in this one.


----------



## 4d2008

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## toppick08

Is it 5 yet ?


----------



## WidowLady06

toppick08 said:


> Is it 5 yet ?



Not quite.  But it's almost naptime.


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Is it 5 yet ?


Thats what Im screaming! HOOTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.



Okay i missed a bunch of pages. What the hell is this?



WidowLady06 said:


> Not quite.  But it's almost naptime.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Thats what Im screaming! HOOTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

GypsyQueen said:


> Okay i missed a bunch of pages. What the hell is this?



It's cheating.  Plain and simple.  They can't stand the thought of me winning.


----------



## GypsyQueen

WidowLady06 said:


> It's cheating.  Plain and simple.  They can't stand the thought of me winning.



 you cant really have auto posts.  Please.  Im sure its just copy and paste.  Right? :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

I am up early therfore I win


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> I am up early therfore I win



Define early.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Define early.



For me yes.  But its okay because its a winner day! 

Was up at 7 when I got to bed at 1-3 am typically


----------



## dn0121

flomaster said:


> For me yes.  But its okay because its a wiener day!



_fixed_


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## dn0121

WidowLady06 said:


> You people are just weird.  And automatic posting is just cheating.  Hmph.


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> _fixed_



Heck wiener is every morning.  Its a man thing.


----------



## dn0121

WidowLady06 said:


> It's cheating.  Plain and simple.  They can't stand the thought of me winning.



so mom you're not happy that your son found away around the system and shared it with his friends?


----------



## WidowLady06

dn0121 said:


> so mom your not happy that your son found away around the system and shared it with his friends?



No, and somebody is going to get a spanking when I get home.


----------



## geminigrl

Did somebody say weiner?


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> Did somebody say weiner?



dn Did


----------



## GypsyQueen

flomaster said:


> dn Did



Dn the mn.


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> dn Did


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> Dn the mn.


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


>



:withhandout: Baconator?


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> :withhandout: Baconator?



r u asking for it?


----------



## dn0121

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> r u asking for it?



Yes.


----------



## GypsyQueen

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## flomaster

I win.  Game can only be won by typed posted and not copy and paste


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> Yes.



here ya go sweets


----------



## puggymom




----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> here ya go sweets



  :nomnomnom:  :inhale: :nomnomnom:


----------



## toppick08




----------



## flomaster

puggymom said:


>



Can always start posting cheesy come on lines again if you are bored


----------



## 4d2008

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## dn0121

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## WidowLady06

dn0121 said:


> This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.



Okay, you guys just suck.  Give it up.  I win.


----------



## dn0121

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## GypsyQueen

WidowLady06 said:


> Okay, you guys just suck.  Give it up.  I win.



Wow, you posted alot scince yesterday.


----------



## WidowLady06

GypsyQueen said:


> Wow, you posted alot scince yesterday.



Bored.  Have no life.  Feel sorry for me and let me win.


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> Wow, you posted alot scince yesterday.



*I WIN!!!!*


----------



## rich70

Morning













i win!


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> Bored.  Have no life.  Feel sorry for me and let me win.



Now you sound like socktard.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i win!




Morning!! Tonight is your night bro.....


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> *I WIN!!!!*



Not!.  Hey is that you in you AV?



WidowLady06 said:


> Bored.  Have no life.  *Feel sorry for me *and *let me win.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 1)
> 2)  I win


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> Not!.  Hey is that you in you AV?
> 
> 
> 
> WidowLady06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bored.  Have no life.  *Feel sorry for me *and *let me win.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 1)
> 2)  I win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WISH!  But it does look like me doesnt it?
Click to expand...


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> GypsyQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not!.  Hey is that you in you AV?
> 
> 
> 
> I WISH!  But it does look like me doesnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it does.  Is it Katherine McPhee?
Click to expand...


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> kelb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it does.  Is it Katherine McPhee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! shes so f'n hot!
Click to expand...


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> Now you sound like socktard.



 You're going to make me cry.  Meanie.


----------



## dn0121

)~


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> You're going to make me cry.  Meanie.


----------



## 4d2008

I win...


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I win...



Bite me. 


I win.


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> Bite me.
> 
> 
> I win.



FOAD


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Bite me.
> 
> 
> I win.


only if I like you.


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> FOAD



No.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Morning!! Tonight is your night bro.....



Are you going to stop by for a little bit?


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> No.


less then 3 hours and I expect to see some pics.


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> No.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Are you going to stop by for a little bit?


She isnt coming rich  she prefers poot over boobs.


----------



## LusbyMom

Good Morning Everyone


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Good Morning Everyone


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> less then 3 hours and I expect to see some pics.



Crap, now I need to find some pictures.


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


>



You cannot defeat me.  I will survive.


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> Good Morning Everyone





How are you this morning?


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> Good Morning Everyone


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> How are you this morning?



I am disgusted


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> She isnt coming rich  she prefers poot over boobs.



 Sorry


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I am disgusted


y??


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> Sorry



Im not going either, dont feel bad.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> y??



Because... *I WIN*


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Im not going either, dont feel bad.


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> I am disgusted



Did you have a dream about a hippo trying to hump an elephant but for some reason Toppick and 4d then appeared out of no where with an ostrich and a carrot?


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> y??



Did you seriously ask me that? 

Did you get that picture I sent you?


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Did you seriously ask me that?
> 
> Did you get that picture I sent you?


yes and no.


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> Did you have a dream about a hippo trying to hump an elephant but for some reason Toppick and 4d then appeared out of no where with an ostrich and a carrot?



  Not I feel even more disgusting. Thanks


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> yes and no.



Hmmmm..... 

you really need to see it


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> you really need to see it


well I didnt get it so resend it.


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> well I didnt get it so resend it.


nevermind just got it... its nasty... Ive gotten that one before... YUCK


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> nevermind just got it... its nasty... Ive gotten that one before... YUCK



 I resent it before you said so... isn't that disgusting?


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> Not I feel even more disgusting. Thanks





No problem.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> nevermind just got it... its nasty... Ive gotten that one before... YUCK



Which one is it


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Which one is it


sending it your way. but youve seen it.


----------



## toppick08

jwwb2000 said:


> Did you have a dream about a hippo trying to hump an elephant but for some reason Toppick and 4d then appeared out of no where with an ostrich and a carrot?


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> Good Morning Everyone


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


>



And how are you today???

I am heading to school and then work. So let me win


----------



## tyky

Hi everyone


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Hi everyone


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Hi everyone



 Go away


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Go away


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Go away


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


>



You go too!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



I am gonna push you through Flo's window!


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> You go too!


----------



## frozenrain

I won


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Crap, now I need to find some pictures.



found any pics yet


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


>



STOP IT


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> STOP IT


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I am gonna push you through Flo's window!


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> You go too!



Everybody go away.  Then I can win!


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> found any pics yet



I plead the 5th.  


Actually, I'm at work.  No pics here.  Sorry.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Everybody go away.  Then I can win!


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> I plead the 5th.
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm at work. No pics here. Sorry.


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> found any pics yet



She is still going through photobucket to see who's pics she wants to use :shrug:


----------



## GypsyQueen

This thread got boring.


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> She is still going through photobucket to see who's pics she wants to use :shrug:



I was soooo thinking that when I first posted it but I was gonna give her the benefit of the doubt


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> This thread got boring.



What would you like us to do, well them, I have housework to do


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> This thread got boring.



Wanna ####?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Wanna ####?


----------



## toppick08




----------



## WidowLady06

GypsyQueen said:


> This thread got boring.



Sorry, I actually had to do some work.  We'll try to be better.


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> I was soooo thinking that when I first posted it but I was gonna give her the benefit of the doubt



Tsk.  I'm not a cheater.  A tease, maybe.  You will just have to wait.


----------



## sockgirl77

kelb said:


> Wanna ####?



Yes, I've been needing to take a #### all morning.


----------



## kelb

sockgirl77 said:


> Yes, I've been needing to take a #### all morning.



 My ears are now burning


----------



## 4d2008

sockgirl77 said:


> Yes, I've been needing to take a #### all morning.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I win.



no


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> no


you get to have tonight that means I get to win today!


----------



## dn0121




----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


>


now THATS geeks with WAY to much time on there hands.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> now THATS geeks with WAY to much time on there hands.


you must be at home


----------



## smdavis65

dn0121 said:


> you must be at home



I win.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> you must be at home


ya I left early I woke up with the worst headache... I still have it but its not as bad...


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

I win.

Oh and its almost time for PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> I win.
> 
> Oh and its almost time for PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!



No, I win.


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


please leave. all of you...


----------



## toppick08




----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> please leave. all of you...



No. And I win again.


----------



## 4d2008

W T F!!!!!!!!!!!!   and who is ImaChvyGirl???   I see you watching...


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> please leave. all of you...



if I leave, I take my pictures with me......


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> if I leave, I take my pictures with me......


Im waiting for your pics...


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> if I leave, I take my pictures with me......


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


>



 you're just jealous.


----------



## smdavis65

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> you're just jealous.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> you're just jealous.


IM STILL WAITING!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> IM STILL WAITING!!!!



Dude!  Still at work!  


Patience is a virtue.  Buy some.


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Dude! Still at work!
> 
> 
> Patience is a virtue. Buy some.


Nope, you said 24 hours and thats all you get. You have like 30 minutes left. Better run home.


----------



## 4d2008

oh and

I win


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> oh and
> 
> I win



SOB you made me laugh so hard I spilled my water down my bra.  Now I have to go home and change or have wet boobs all day.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> SOB you made me laugh so hard I spilled my water down my bra. Now I have to go home and change or have wet boobs all day.


well while your there.


----------



## flomaster

Have I beat you all yet?


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> SOB you made me laugh so hard I spilled my water down my bra.  Now I have to go home and change or have wet boobs all day.



At least you didn't piss your pants as that would be a lot more embarrasing when leaving.


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Have I beat you all yet?


oh you were so close!!!! maybe leave and dont try back later... that might help.


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> At least you didn't piss your pants as that would be a lot more embarrasing when leaving.



But that's easier to hide under the desk.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> oh you were so close!!!! maybe leave and dont try back later... that might help.



Think I will stick it out and try to beat some more


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> At least you didn't piss your pants as that would be a lot more embarrasing when leaving.



I hate when that happens


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I hate when that happens


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>



OK, NOW I win.


----------



## jwwb2000

I managed to put a run in my pantyhose and I have a big "All Hands" meeting to attend this afternoon


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> I managed to put a run in my pantyhose and I have a big "All Hands" meeting to attend this afternoon



tak'em off


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> I managed to put a run in my pantyhose and I have a big "All Hands" meeting to attend this afternoon



Doesn't super glue work for that?


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> tak'em off




My legs would get cold or I would


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> OK, NOW I win.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> tak'em off



I like the way you think!


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Doesn't super glue work for that?





Clear nail polish but I don't carry that stuff with me.


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> My legs would get cold or I would



It's not that cold out


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Clear nail polish but I don't carry that stuff with me.



You don't, why not


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> You don't, why not



That would take up the space I need for Poprocks


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Clear nail polish but I don't carry that stuff with me.



Knew it was some kind of clear liquid


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> That would take up the space I need for Poprocks


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


>



It's true :shrug:


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> It's true :shrug:



My kids scored some pop rocks T or T'ing the other night


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> It's true :shrug:


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


>



Don't be  me.  You said "No"

End of discussion.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Don't be  me. You said "No"
> 
> End of discussion.


dont be a dork. 
End of an ending.


----------



## tyky




----------



## jwwb2000

Hey 4d....

Here is to (floppers) sits on yo face and has it filled with whipped cream, chocolate syrup, and a cherry on top.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> W T F!!!!!!!!!!!! and who is ImaChvyGirl??? I see you watching...


 












Why does it matter who I am?


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Why does it matter who I am?


 it doesnt.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Nope, you said 24 hours and thats all you get. You have like 30 minutes left. Better run home.



Fine.  Be that way.  But, since I'm here.....


----------



## 4d2008

*daddys little angel.*

I use to like Mindless self indulgence untill I saw this chick..


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> it doesnt.


 


I was just checking. 


There are people on here that know who I am. I used to post a lot but I haven't had time lately to log on.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Fine. Be that way. But, since I'm here.....


is that the hubby  cute pic.


----------



## frozenrain

My sneaky ways to win


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I was just checking.
> 
> 
> There are people on here that know who I am. I used to post a lot but I haven't had time lately to log on.


I dont know ya but Ive already stalked ya... (myspace)... Just wondered why I kept seeing your name in the thread but you never said anything... WELCOME!


----------



## tyky

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I was just checking.
> 
> 
> There are people on here that know who I am. I used to post a lot but I haven't had time lately to log on.



Ok, welcome, now get out all of you


----------



## 4d2008

*Now This Is Daddys Little Angels!!!!*


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> is that the hubby  cute pic.



No, that's after he died.  The guy is an old friend I grew up with and hadn't seen in, oh, 14 years?  He must have missed me, because he dropped trou just after the picture was taken.

Commando.


In the parking lot.


Either that or he was drunk.


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> Ok, welcome, now get out all of you



you can't make me leave.  you can't even find me......

:beingverystealthy:


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> No, that's after he died. The guy is an old friend I grew up with and hadn't seen in, oh, 14 years? He must have missed me, *because he dropped trou just after the picture was taken.*
> 
> *Commando.*
> 
> 
> *In the parking lot.*
> 
> 
> Either that or he was drunk.


----------



## WidowLady06

*Daddy's Little Girls.....*

need a new daddy.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


>



He was always fun to hang around.


----------



## kelb

*WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER*


----------



## tyky




----------



## kelb

*WINNER WINNER STEAK DINNER?*


----------



## tyky




----------



## kelb

*FISH DINNER?*


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

*No dinner, I win*


----------



## kelb

FINE!

*:SLAM:*


----------



## WidowLady06

RUN, RUN, RUN


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> RUN, RUN, RUN




Are you going to meet your BF PervD at hooters tonight?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> FINE!
> 
> *:SLAM:*


 better remember you cant come back in now.


WidowLady06 said:


> RUN, RUN, RUN


HELL YA


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Are you going to meet your BF PervD at hooters tonight?



Are you gonna meet me at Hooters tonight?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> *better remember you cant come back in now.*



ssssttt: I'm still here.. sssssshhhhhhhh


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> ssssttt: I'm still here.. sssssshhhhhhhh



HEY!  I'm telling!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Are you gonna meet me at Hooters tonight?



Sorry babe.. got some other stuff to do tonight.. what time are you guys getting there?


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> HEY!  I'm telling!


----------



## jwwb2000

Hey Kelb.....whenever you get done shooting poot, you should come visit me


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Sorry babe.. got some other stuff to do tonight.. what time are you guys getting there?



I should be there around 5 or 5:15. Not too far of a drive from my work. Too bad you can't make it. I haven't seen you in a while. I need my hugs from you.


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> Hey Kelb.....whenever you get done shooting poot, you should come visit me


 oh yeah.. where are you?!?!




rich70 said:


> I should be there around 5 or 5:15. Not too far of a drive from my work. Too bad you can't make it. I haven't seen you in a while. I need my hugs from you.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> I should be there around 5 or 5:15. Not too far of a drive from my work. Too bad you can't make it. I haven't seen you in a while. I need my hugs from you.


I want to leave NOW!!!! (but not to hug you)


kelb said:


> oh yeah.. where are you?!?!


she is to far, you wouldnt come that one night when you were bored


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> oh yeah.. where are you?!?!



If you are at Caddy's, only 5 minutes or so away.

Don't listen to 4d....he is just mad you won't skip out on poot.


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> If you are at Caddy's, only 5 minutes or so away.
> 
> Don't listen to 4d....he is just mad you won't skip out on poot.



 hmm


----------



## WidowLady06

All of you sexual deviants should watch today's Oprah.  Just heard a bit of it in passing....discussing domination, toys and voyeurism.


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> All of you sexual deviants should watch today's Oprah.  Just heard a bit of it in passing....discussing domination, toys and voyeurism.



Dont need to watch oprah.. I have KV!


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> Dont need to watch oprah.. I have KV!



Alas, I am all alone.  


Horny doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> Alas, I am all alone.
> 
> 
> Horny doesn't even begin to describe it.



*Whistle!*


4d...shes calling you!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Dont need to watch oprah.. I have KV!


I have KVJ!  


no wait, no I dont    where is she? I even texted her today and received nothing. hmmmmmmm


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I have KVJ!
> 
> 
> no wait, no I dont    where is she? I even texted her today and received nothing. hmmmmmmm



 shes MINE!!!!  grrrrr


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> 4d...shes calling you!!!!


 Im still waiting for this headache to go away so I go out tonight. I couldnt imagine bumpin n grindin right now..   





(yes I could).


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> shes MINE!!!! grrrrr


I found her first MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Im still waiting for this headache to go away so I go out tonight. I couldnt imagine bumpin n grindin right now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(yes I could).[/*QUOTE]


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I found her first MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Shes a little young for you honey


----------



## dn0121

> When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, — That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security. — Such has been the patient sufferance of these Colonies; and such is now the necessity which constrains them to alter their former Systems of Government. The history of the present King of Great Britain is a history of repeated injuries and usurpations, all having in direct object the establishment of an absolute Tyranny over these States. To prove this, let Facts be submitted to a candid world.
> 
> He has refused his Assent to Laws, the most wholesome and necessary for the public good.
> 
> He has forbidden his Governors to pass Laws of immediate and pressing importance, unless suspended in their operation till his Assent should be obtained; and when so suspended, he has utterly neglected to attend to them.
> 
> He has refused to pass other Laws for the accommodation of large districts of people, unless those people would relinquish the right of Representation in the Legislature, a right inestimable to them and formidable to tyrants only.
> 
> He has called together legislative bodies at places unusual, uncomfortable, and distant from the depository of their Public Records, for the sole purpose of fatiguing them into compliance with his measures.
> 
> He has dissolved Representative Houses repeatedly, for opposing with manly firmness his invasions on the rights of the people.
> 
> He has refused for a long time, after such dissolutions, to cause others to be elected, whereby the Legislative Powers, incapable of Annihilation, have returned to the People at large for their exercise; the State remaining in the mean time exposed to all the dangers of invasion from without, and convulsions within.
> 
> He has endeavoured to prevent the population of these States; for that purpose obstructing the Laws for Naturalization of Foreigners; refusing to pass others to encourage their migrations hither, and raising the conditions of new Appropriations of Lands.
> 
> He has obstructed the Administration of Justice by refusing his Assent to Laws for establishing Judiciary Powers.
> 
> He has made Judges dependent on his Will alone for the tenure of their offices, and the amount and payment of their salaries.
> 
> He has erected a multitude of New Offices, and sent hither swarms of Officers to harass our people and eat out their substance.
> 
> He has kept among us, in times of peace, Standing Armies without the Consent of our legislatures.
> 
> He has affected to render the Military independent of and superior to the Civil Power.
> 
> He has combined with others to subject us to a jurisdiction foreign to our constitution, and unacknowledged by our laws; giving his Assent to their Acts of pretended Legislation:
> 
> For quartering large bodies of armed troops among us:
> 
> For protecting them, by a mock Trial from punishment for any Murders which they should commit on the Inhabitants of these States:
> 
> For cutting off our Trade with all parts of the world:
> 
> For imposing Taxes on us without our Consent:
> 
> For depriving us in many cases, of the benefit of Trial by Jury:
> 
> For transporting us beyond Seas to be tried for pretended offences:
> 
> For abolishing the free System of English Laws in a neighbouring Province, establishing therein an Arbitrary government, and enlarging its Boundaries so as to render it at once an example and fit instrument for introducing the same absolute rule into these Colonies
> 
> For taking away our Charters, abolishing our most valuable Laws and altering fundamentally the Forms of our Governments:
> 
> For suspending our own Legislatures, and declaring themselves invested with power to legislate for us in all cases whatsoever.
> 
> He has abdicated Government here, by declaring us out of his Protection and waging War against us.
> 
> He has plundered our seas, ravaged our coasts, burnt our towns, and destroyed the lives of our people.
> 
> He is at this time transporting large Armies of foreign Mercenaries to compleat the works of death, desolation, and tyranny, already begun with circumstances of Cruelty & Perfidy scarcely paralleled in the most barbarous ages, and totally unworthy the Head of a civilized nation.
> 
> He has constrained our fellow Citizens taken Captive on the high Seas to bear Arms against their Country, to become the executioners of their friends and Brethren, or to fall themselves by their Hands.
> 
> He has excited domestic insurrections amongst us, and has endeavoured to bring on the inhabitants of our frontiers, the merciless Indian Savages whose known rule of warfare, is an undistinguished destruction of all ages, sexes and conditions.
> 
> In every stage of these Oppressions We have Petitioned for Redress in the most humble terms: Our repeated Petitions have been answered only by repeated injury. A Prince, whose character is thus marked by every act which may define a Tyrant, is unfit to be the ruler of a free people.
> 
> Nor have We been wanting in attentions to our British brethren. We have warned them from time to time of attempts by their legislature to extend an unwarrantable jurisdiction over us. We have reminded them of the circumstances of our emigration and settlement here. We have appealed to their native justice and magnanimity, and we have conjured them by the ties of our common kindred to disavow these usurpations, which would inevitably interrupt our connections and correspondence. They too have been deaf to the voice of justice and of consanguinity. We must, therefore, acquiesce in the necessity, which denounces our Separation, and hold them, as we hold the rest of mankind, Enemies in War, in Peace Friends.
> 
> We, therefore, the Representatives of the united States of America, in General Congress, Assembled, appealing to the Supreme Judge of the world for the rectitude of our intentions, do, in the Name, and by Authority of the good People of these Colonies, solemnly publish and declare, That these united Colonies are, and of Right ought to be Free and Independent States, that they are Absolved from all Allegiance to the British Crown, and that all political connection between them and the State of Great Britain, is and ought to be totally dissolved; and that as Free and Independent States, they have full Power to levy War, conclude Peace, contract Alliances, establish Commerce, and to do all other Acts and Things which Independent States may of right do. — And for the support of this Declaration, with a firm reliance on the protection of Divine Providence, we mutually pledge to each other our Lives, our Fortunes, and our sacred Honor.
> 
> — John Hancock
> 
> New Hampshire:
> Josiah Bartlett, William Whipple, Matthew Thornton
> 
> Massachusetts:
> John Hancock, *Samuel Adams*, John Adams, Robert Treat Paine, Elbridge Gerry
> 
> Rhode Island:
> Stephen Hopkins, William Ellery
> 
> Connecticut:
> Roger Sherman, Samuel Huntington, William Williams, Oliver Wolcott
> 
> New York:
> William Floyd, Philip Livingston, Francis Lewis, Lewis Morris
> 
> New Jersey:
> Richard Stockton, John Witherspoon, Francis Hopkinson, John Hart, Abraham Clark
> 
> Pennsylvania:
> Robert Morris, Benjamin Rush, Benjamin Franklin, John Morton, George Clymer, James Smith, George Taylor, James Wilson, George Ross
> 
> Delaware:
> Caesar Rodney, George Read, Thomas McKean
> 
> Maryland:
> Samuel Chase, William Paca, Thomas Stone, Charles Carroll of Carrollton
> 
> Virginia:
> George Wythe, Richard Henry Lee, Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Harrison, Thomas Nelson, Jr., Francis Lightfoot Lee, Carter Braxton
> 
> North Carolina:
> William Hooper, Joseph Hewes, John Penn
> 
> South Carolina:
> Edward Rutledge, Thomas Heyward, Jr., Thomas Lynch, Jr., Arthur Middleton
> 
> Georgia:
> Button Gwinnett, Lyman Hall, George Walton



MMMM Sam Adams


----------



## WidowLady06

dn0121 said:


> I Win



WTF?  No.  You're grounded.  Go to your room.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Shes a little young for you honey


she is 21? how is that young? my last gf was 23 and i wont mention my exw. age


----------



## dn0121

Oh ya and I win.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> she is 21? how is that young? my last gf was 23 and i wont mention my exw. age



Shes more my age! and my type


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> she is 21? how is that young? my last gf was 23 and i wont mention my exw. age



Yes, but when you hit your 60's it's polite to leave the 20 year olds alone.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> MMMM Sam Adams


 thats the only thing I read in that too.


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> MMMM Sam Adams



I'm not reading all of the


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> hmm



If you want directions, just send PM.


----------



## WidowLady06

You make me want to drink.  A lot.


----------



## dn0121

WidowLady06 said:


> Yes, but when you hit your 60's it's polite to leave the 20 year olds alone.



WhoTF cares about being polite?


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> If you want directions, just send PM.


Sent!



WidowLady06 said:


> You make me want to drink.  A lot.



 who?


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> If you want directions, just send PM.


ive given them to her before she sucks at directions so make it barney style. even if you drive down like 2 roads.


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> I'm not reading all of the


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> ive given them to her before she sucks at directions so make it barney style. even if you drive down like 2 roads.



So.. wheres 235 again?


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Yes, but when you hit your 60's it's polite to leave the 20 year olds alone.


If I am forever single like my father was Ill never leave the 20 yo alone, as long as they keep coming Ill keep coming


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> So.. wheres 235 again?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



Isnt there a base on it?


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I want to leave NOW!!!! (but not to hug you)



What, no hugs for me? Whats up with that?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> What, no hugs for me? Whats up with that?


 Ok, but its going to be a man hug  no good game at the end.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> What, no hugs for me? Whats up with that?





4d2008 said:


> Ok, but its going to be a man hug  no good game at the end.



I know this was for you and toppick.. but.. I'll make an exception for Rich!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I know this was for you and toppick.. but.. I'll make an exception for Rich!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Ok, but its going to be a man hug  no good game at the end.






kelb said:


> I know this was for you and toppick.. but.. I'll make an exception for Rich!



 Don't be a hater. You know I have all kinds of love for you honey


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Don't be a hater. You know I have all kinds of love for you honey


----------



## WidowLady06

I'm going to find something fun to do.  This isn't fun anymore.


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm going to find something fun to do.  This isn't fun anymore.



 

1 down 14 to go!


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> I know this was for you and toppick.. but.. I'll make an exception for Rich!


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


>



*OOOOMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGG* I never ever listen to these things when the are posted... EVER!!!!!! and this is the one I picked to listen to   and


----------



## kelb

OH yeah and


----------



## dn0121




----------



## tyky

winner


----------



## kelb




----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



Damn, your av does look like you. I keep having to do a double take every time I see it.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Damn, your av does look like you. I keep having to do a double take every time I see it.



People tell me I look like her all of the time! (even my mom )  I guess thats good! I think shes way hotter than me!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


>


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



shouldnt you be leaving soon to get to hooters at 5


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> shouldnt you be leaving soon to get to hooters at 5


actually I was just about to log off and start getting ready so yes.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> People tell me I look like her all of the time! (even my mom )  I guess thats good! I think shes way hotter than me!



Are you kidding. You don't look like her, she looks like you. And you are hotter than her.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Are you kidding. You don't look like her, she looks like you. And you are hotter than her.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Are you kidding. You don't look like her, she looks like you. And you are hotter than her.



 now I know you are kidding!!!!!!!!!


but thanks


----------



## pcjohnnyb

rich70 said:


> Are you kidding. You don't look like her, she looks like you. And you are hotter than her.





kelb said:


> now I know you are kidding!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> but thanks



Do I win?
I haven't posted in this thread yet but I figured I'd join since everything else is dead


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Do I win?
> I haven't posted in this thread yet but I figured I'd join since everything else is dead


you just lost


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> you just lost



:sonofa:


----------



## dn0121




----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> you just lost



are you aware that your AV says "69"?  
I just noticed..heh


----------



## flomaster

ta ta daaaaaaa

I am back so do I win?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

flomaster said:


> I am back so do I win?



Psh, not even close


----------



## flomaster

pcjohnnyb said:


> Psh, not even close



can't blame a super hero for trying!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

flomaster said:


> can't blame a super hero for trying!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> now I know you are kidding!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> but thanks


----------



## tyky

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.



keep on tryin


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

I have to go home now so I expect nobody else to post in this thread 
Have a good night ya'll.


----------



## dn0121

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## WidowLady06

I think anyone that is at Hooter's tonight automatically loses.

So there.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> I think anyone that is at Hooter's tonight automatically loses.
> 
> So there.



I won't be there.  THE WINNER!


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> I won't be there.  THE WINNER!



No.  My idea.  I'm the *WINNER!!!!!!!*


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> No.  My idea.  I'm the *WINNER!!!!!!!*



Maybe your idea but I got this post so I win


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Maybe your idea but I got this post so I win



I mean, honestly, who throws a shoe?

Hell, no, I'm not giving up this ship.  You can't win.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> I mean, honestly, who throws a shoe?
> 
> Hell, no, I'm not giving up this ship.  You can't win.



A shoe?

I can win against you though!  Not gonna lure me in like 4d with your wicked ways!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> A shoe?
> 
> I can win against you though!  Not gonna lure me in like 4d with your wicked ways!!!



But I could probably outquote you with bad movie lines.

I WILL win this.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> But I could probably outquote you with bad movie lines.
> 
> I WILL win this.



really?
 Hmmmm

"To the Moon Alice!"


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> really?
> Hmmmm
> 
> "To the Moon Alice!"



Oh, please.

"What's a yout?"


HA!


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Oh, please.
> 
> "What's a yout?"
> 
> 
> HA!



"Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn!"


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> "Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn!"



Good Lord, at least get in the game!  

"We're going to have to re-do every conversation we've ever had!"


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Good Lord, at least get in the game!
> 
> "We're going to have to re-do every conversation we've ever had!"



Oh so you are wanting to get deeper into this?


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Good Lord, at least get in the game!
> 
> "We're going to have to re-do every conversation we've ever had!"



Which prize are you looking to win?

It's either a free lap dance at Rose's courtesy of 4d
or line dancing in Leonardtown with Flo


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> Which prize are you looking to win?
> 
> It's either a free lap dance at Rose's courtesy of 4d
> or line dancing in Leonardtown with Flo



Crap, if that's all there is.....I quit.  








(just kidding)


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Crap, if that's all there is.....I quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding)



haha


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Oh so you are wanting to get deeper into this?



Flo, luv ya man, but I'm gonna win this one


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Flo, luv ya man, but I'm gonna win this one



Nope.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Which prize are you looking to win?
> 
> It's either a free lap dance at Rose's courtesy of 4d
> or line dancing in Leonardtown with Flo



Line dancing in leonardtown with me?  Sweet! 

Of course if you are female I will give ya a brazillian!


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Line dancing in leonardtown with me?  Sweet!
> 
> Of course if you are female I will give ya a brazillian!



 on the dance floor?


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> Flo, luv ya man, but I'm gonna win this one



Isn't that sweet.

A great big lie, but it's still sweet.


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Line dancing in leonardtown with me?  Sweet!
> 
> Of course if you are female I will give ya a brazillian!




And what, pray tell, will you give a male??????


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> on the dance floor?


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> And what, pray tell, will you give a male??????



a boyzillian


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> a boyzillian



:hangingmyself:  That was REALLY bad.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> :hangingmyself:  That was REALLY bad.



If you go back a few hundred pages in this thread you will find Flo confessing to having a boyzillion


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> If you go back a few hundred pages in this thread you will find Flo confessing to having a boyzillion


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


>



did you miss that too


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> If you go back a few hundred pages in this thread you will find Flo confessing to having a boyzillion



some people need to be chaperoned.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> some people need to be chaperoned.



He wanted to be well prepared down there for me and LusbyMom when we watch him in his windows


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> He wanted to be well prepared down there for me and LusbyMom when we watch him in his windows



Well prepared?  Or was it just a way to help find it?  Arrow shaped, maybe?


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Well prepared?  Or was it just a way to help find it?  Arrow shaped, maybe?



:snort:


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> And what, pray tell, will you give a male??????



perhaps a discount coupon to get one!!!


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> did you miss that too



yes


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> If you go back a few hundred pages in this thread you will find Flo confessing to having a boyzillion



Not quite a boyzillian.  But hey if you expect something from a woman then I believe ya gotta give a little as a man.  Thats just me though.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> He wanted to be well prepared down there for me and LusbyMom when we watch him in his windows



Wait for you guys every night and you don't show.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Wait for you guys every night and you don't show.




LusbyMom hasn't shown me the way


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> LusbyMom hasn't shown me the way



have you know that Nair burns down there!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> Well prepared?  Or was it just a way to help find it?  Arrow shaped, maybe?


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Well prepared?  Or was it just a way to help find it?  Arrow shaped, maybe?



Nope, I think it sticks out on its own! No need to mapquest it!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Nope, I think it sticks out on its own! No need to mapquest it!



So you have finally gotten the hang of using the pepper and the tweezers?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> So you have finally gotten the hang of using the pepper and the tweezers?



Pepper?  WTF?  no tweezers, tongs!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Pepper?  WTF?  no tweezers, tongs!



Pepper so you can make it sneeze... and catch it with the tweezers.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Pepper so you can make it sneeze... and catch it with the tweezers.



You are too funny!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Pepper so you can make it sneeze... and catch it with the tweezers.



OMG, I cracked up so loud m FIL actually turned around


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> You are too funny!



Isn't she


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> You are too funny!




I know I am... see tyky's response below 



tyky said:


> OMG, I cracked up so loud m FIL actually turned around



My momma always said that 

I figured Flo would have heard it before... since he is part of that older generation


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Isn't she



funny like Richard Nixon


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I know I am... see tyky's response below
> 
> 
> 
> My momma always said that
> 
> I figured Flo would have heard it before... since he is part of that older generation


Hey, I'm younger than all ya'll old people
BTW my FIL is actually here


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Hey, I'm younger than all ya'll old people
> BTW my FIL is actually here



Define young?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Define young?


I'm in my twenties


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I'm in my twenties



Oh


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Oh


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I'm in my twenties


----------



## tyky

:shrug:

Therefore you all are too old to win this


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> :shrug:
> 
> Therefore you all are too old to win this



I am old but I am wise!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I am old but I am wise!



Aww shucks, I didn't know I needed wisdom for this thread


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Aww shucks, I didn't know I needed wisdom for this thread



No we are all equal here.  Just a bunch of tards!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> No we are all equal here.  Just a bunch of tards!



Speak for yourself.. I am not a tard

I think I should win.. I am younger then you and older then tyky... So i have middle child syndrome,


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Speak for yourself.. I am not a tard
> 
> I think I should win.. I am younger then you and older then tyky... So i have middle child syndrome,


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Speak for yourself.. I am not a tard
> 
> I think I should win.. I am younger then you and older then tyky... So i have middle child syndrome,



You are a tard and not my child so 

Sure tyky is on my side.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> You are a tard and not my child so
> 
> Sure tyky is on my side.



No I'm not you're going DOWN


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> No I'm not you're *going DOWN*



Aren't you married?  people will talk!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Aren't you married?  people will talk!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> You are a tard and not my child so
> 
> Sure tyky is on my side.




You think so??? Again see below




tyky said:


> No I'm not you're going DOWN


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> You think so??? Again see below



Well heres the deal!  She best have a brazillian!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Aren't you married?  people will talk!



Stop being a PERV


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Stop being a PERV


----------



## LusbyMom

You know all the cook kids are at hooters... and we are here


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> You know all the cook kids are at hooters... and we are here



I don't eat wings anyway


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I don't eat wings anyway



what do you eat


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> what do you eat



not wings, I don't eat any meat off a bone


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> not wings, I don't eat any meat off a bone



I am not even gonna touch that one


I will let Flo handle it


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I am not even gonna touch that one
> 
> 
> I will let Flo handle it


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



dang you quoted me before I removed the  smilie.... I thought it was just a smily face


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> dang you quoted me before I removed the  smilie.... I thought it was just a smily face


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I am not even gonna touch that one
> 
> 
> I will let Flo handle it





Aint touching a no meat off the bone eater!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Aint touching a no bone eater!


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> I think anyone that is at Hooter's tonight automatically loses.
> 
> So there.


Sorry I still WIN!!!!



flomaster said:


> "Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn!"



4d 's got a new line and it is the number1 line.. you just have to wait for him to get home 



LusbyMom said:


> You know all the cook kids are at hooters... and we are here


haha No.. I'm here I just left hooters


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Aren't you married?  people will talk!



People always talk.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> People always talk.



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> *Sorry I still WIN!!!!*
> 
> 
> 4d 's got a new line and it is the number1 line.. you just have to wait for him to get home
> 
> 
> haha No.. I'm here I just left hooters


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>



Glad you guys had fun


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Ain't that the truth!




So you gonna be there on saturday so I can tell you the story or not


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> So you gonna be there on saturday so I can tell you the story or not



Hope there are gonna be kiddies there.  Will come for a bit.


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Hope there are gonna be kiddies there.  Will come for a bit.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


>



Cool. 

Died in here.

Guess all have left to leave me for the win!!!!


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> Cool.
> 
> Died in here.
> 
> Guess all have left to leave me for the win!!!!



NOPE I WIN


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Cool.
> 
> Died in here.
> 
> Guess all have left to leave me for the win!!!!





You only win if everyone gets a happy ending.


----------



## LusbyMom

kelb said:


> NOPE I WIN



wrong


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> You only win if everyone gets a happy ending.



Only if you bring the KY and I bring the industrial strength rubber gloves for lusby to wear.  Winner gets to pick who gives the happy endings and to whom they give them to.


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Only if you bring the KY and I bring the industrial strength rubber gloves for lusby to wear.  Winner gets to pick who gives the happy endings and to whom they give them to.




You got it


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> You got it



You can bring pop rocks for added effect if you want!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Only if you bring the KY and I bring the industrial strength rubber gloves for lusby to wear.  Winner gets to pick who gives the happy endings and to whom they give them to.



WTF? How did my name get into it?????


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> WTF? How did my name get into it?????



because you will be the biggest loser in this!!! 

Ya know I luvs ya!


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> WTF? How did my name get into it?????


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> You can bring pop rocks for added effect if you want!



Those only come out on special occasions.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> because you will be the biggest loser in this!!!
> 
> Ya know I luvs ya!



 Don't talk to me no more


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Those only come out on special occasions.





Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Don't talk to me no more



Did I hurt your feeling?


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## toppick08

sockgirl77 said:


>


----------



## sockgirl77

toppick08 said:


>



Nice avatar.


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Altoids, Cinnamon Altoids, Halls

Those all work as well


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Altoids, Cinnamon Altoids, Halls
> 
> Those all work as well



Funny I just stuck a jawbreaker in my mouth but doesn't work as well as a receiver!


----------



## EmnJoe




----------



## flomaster

EmnJoe said:


>



Clowns don't bother me but that Avi is just freaking creepy!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Did I hurt your feeling?



Stop rubbing me


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Stop rubbing me



Makes your hairs stand up doesn't it!


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Makes your hairs stand up doesn't it!



I believe she is slick.......:shrug:


----------



## dn0121




----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> I believe she is slick.......:shrug:



Just gonna leave that all alone!!!!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Don't talk to me no more



Biggest loser in this thread dork!


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


> I believe she is slick.......:shrug:


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 55859



Can I steal that for my av? since everyone hates the one i have


----------



## tyky

what'd I miss


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Can I steal that for my av? since everyone hates the one i have



Hey thats the eye I see in my wall.  is that you?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Hey thats the eye I see in my wall.  is that you?



tyky has the best eye av


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> tyky has the best eye av


----------



## deino2002




----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> tyky has the best eye av



Hope we are not talking brown eye here!!!!


----------



## deino2002

Good night all


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Hope we are not talking brown eye here!!!!



you truly are nasty... you are now on iggy!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> you truly are nasty... you are now on iggy!



Oh and two girls one cup..................... and you call me nasty? 
wake up and smell the turds!


----------



## flomaster

All is berry berry qwiet!  I win!!! Nighty night all!


----------



## EmnJoe




----------



## WidowLady06

he-he-he

Early bird......*WINS!!!!!!*













(suckers)


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> he-he-he
> 
> Early bird......*WINS!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (suckers)


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


>



Sorry, you're too late.

But, good morning!


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Sorry, you're too late.
> 
> But, good morning!



I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> I win.



No. No. No. No. No.

Go away.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> No. No. No. No. No.
> 
> Go away.



No. I win again.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> No. I win again.



Don't make me hurt you......


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Don't make me hurt you......



:snort:


----------



## EmnJoe




----------



## 4d2008

EmnJoe said:


>


Love the av...



Now everyone leave. Today is the day I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Now everyone leave. Today is the day I win.





*UM........HELL, NO*


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> *UM........HELL, NO*


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


>



New rule....if I can make you laugh, I *WIN*


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> New rule....if I can make you laugh, I *WIN*


k, starting NOW!!!!

(getting in the shower then heading to work bbl to see if you made me laugh)


----------



## toppick08




----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> k, starting NOW!!!!
> 
> (getting in the shower then heading to work bbl to see if you made me laugh)






oh, and nice shower image you planted.  jerk.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> oh, and nice shower image you planted.  jerk.



OK, I win now.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> OK, I win now.



No.  ??Why do you win??


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> No.  ??Why do you win??



Because, I do.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> Because, I do.



I'm gonna have to start kicking some a$$ here soon.....


----------



## toppick08

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm gonna have to start kicking some a$$ here soon.....


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm gonna have to start kicking some a$$ here soon.....


----------



## WidowLady06

toppick08 said:


>



Hell, you haven't figured out I'm a drama queen and it's all about ME by now?


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


>



It's ON.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Hell, you haven't figured out I'm a drama queen and it's all about ME by now?


----------



## toppick08

WidowLady06 said:


> Hell, you haven't figured out I'm a drama queen and it's all about ME by now?


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


>



   You know you at least giggled some.  Give up.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> You know you at least giggled some. Give up.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


>



mmmm.  Coffee.  With a little hit of Irish.  Great way to start the day.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> mmmm. Coffee. With a little hit of Irish. Great way to start the day.


Thats how we roll biotches!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

I win


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> I win



Dammit.  Nobody is listening to me!  I win.

And now I've got to drag my daughter's butt out of bed before she misses the bus.  

I'll be back soon to accept my prize.


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## 4d2008

Today is my day people, I can feel it! I will win!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Today is my day people, I can feel it! I will win!!!



Suck it up and go away.  It's alllllll MINE!


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Suck it up and go away. It's alllllll MINE!


go get your kid ready and lose your internet connection. You cant win today.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> go get your kid ready and lose your internet connection. You cant win today.



Oooooooh, those be fightin' words.  Get ready to have your biscuit kicked, boy.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Oooooooh, those be fightin' words. Get ready to have your biscuit kicked, boy.


----------



## WidowLady06

Now I have to get ready for work......

So, have my award and prize ready when I get back.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Good Morning


----------



## WidowLady06

GypsyQueen said:


> Good Morning



Good Morning, and welcome to Singing Thursday.  To get you started.....


----------



## jwwb2000

I win because I am doing something great.....Giving blood at 9:45.


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> I win because I am doing something great.....Giving blood at 9:45.



They won't let me give blood anymore.  

I pass out everytime.  But I have a natural chicken pox immunity, so they love my blood.  It kind of sucks.

Sympathy points = I win


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> They won't let me give blood anymore.
> 
> I pass out everytime.  But I have a natural chicken pox immunity, so they love my blood.  It kind of sucks.
> 
> Sympathy points = I win



I don't do sympathy so you're outta luck on that one


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> I don't do sympathy so you're outta luck on that one



Crap.  How about points for being cute?


----------



## kelb

I win!


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> Crap.  How about points for being cute?



I'm a chic


----------



## rich70

I Winnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

i win


----------



## jwwb2000

I feel insane each time I'm asked to compromise......


----------



## dn0121

Wheres Ford?


----------



## kvj21075

i feel like crap, someone needs to take care of me


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> i feel like crap, someone needs to take care of me


----------



## tyky




----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 55896


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i feel like crap, someone needs to take care of me



Me too, I feel like i got hit by a bus!


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 55896


----------



## tyky




----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 55904


im going to send my bunny to poop on you!!! .... ........



.......................                  .......................


----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm a chic



So?  I'm still cute!


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> im going to send my bunny to poop on you!!! .... ........
> 
> 
> 
> .......................                  .......................


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> So?  I'm still cute!


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 55905


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> So?  I'm still cute!


i wasnt here yesterday, did u ever reveal your pics?


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Wheres Ford?


se is stuck in a boring meeting


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> se is stuck in a boring meeting



 he works


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> *se* is stuck in a boring meeting





	

		
			
		

		
	
  no habla kvjeuse


----------



## kvj21075

its not like he is REALLY working, or atleast not that hard in the meeting if he can be texting me back haha.


----------



## dn0121

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.



Can I borrow your machine?


----------



## 4d2008

This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster. I win


----------



## dn0121

his post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> *his* post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> This post has been added automatically by automatic poster. It will be repeated every so often to ensure a win for this poster. I win



I heard you have a job


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I heard you have a job


well it blew, I was hoping for it to blow


----------



## dn0121

pcjohnnyb said:


>



had to reboot the machine, dang thing was spitting out typos.


----------



## nw2ne

cool, please, no one else post! lol


----------



## 4d2008

nw2ne said:


> cool, please, no one else post! lol


noobs CANT win... thats in the rules!!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> noobs CANT win... thats in the rules!!



That works for me


----------



## WidowLady06

Nothing good happened while I was actually working.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> That works for me


your a noob, you cant win either.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> your a noob, you cant win either.





Not new....just quiet until now.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> your a noob, you cant win either.



 But I can



I win!


----------



## kvj21075

i win


----------



## WidowLady06

Man, you guys just don't listen, do you?

*I WIN*


----------



## 4d2008

Ive already said I WIN!!! end of story!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				kvj21075 said:
			
		

> i win



you win nothing. ;o)


----------



## kvj21075

you smell bad


----------



## kvj21075

and when i get better im going to come to starbucks and kick your butt!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you smell bad


you doing better today?


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Ive already said I WIN!!! end of story!!!!!!!!!



wanna fight for it??


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> and when i get better im going to come to starbucks and kick your butt!!


feel better tonight... 630pm starbucks...


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> wanna fight for it??


oh its on like donkey kong


----------



## kvj21075

im not puking, im not going through an exorcism, im not in the hospital anymore, so i guess i feel better, but i still feel like rotten poop  ...... .....


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				kvj21075 said:
			
		

> you smell bad



I know I'm sorry.


----------



## rich70

Ok, can I win now?!?!?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im not puking, im not going through an exorcism, im not in the hospital anymore, so i guess i feel better, but i still feel like rotten poop ...... .....


good, Ill see you tonight then.


rich70 said:


> Ok, can I win now?!?!?


When Kelb does 1 thing for me Ill LET you win.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> When Kelb does 1 thing for me Ill LET you win.



And that would be.....?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> And that would be.....?


 


ok thats not it


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> ok thats not it





Only if we can share her. You have her on even days and I'll have her on odd days. I'm sure she won't mind.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Only if we can share her. You have her on even days and I'll have her on odd days. I'm sure she won't mind.


 its no fun to talk about her when she isnt on    Ill save this convo for later.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> its no fun to talk about her when she isnt on    Ill save this convo for later.



Well untie her so she can sign back on! Or is she in your trunk with that other girl?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Well untie her so she can sign back on! Or is she in your trunk with that other girl?


OMG!!!!!!!!!!! I havent fed NYgirl in awhile!!!! I hope she is ok!


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!! I havent fed NYgirl in awhile!!!! I hope she is ok!



 I win.


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> I win.


nope


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> I win.





no.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> nope



and neither do you.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!! I havent fed NYgirl in awhile!!!! I hope she is ok!



 

You're a big goofball!


----------



## rich70

WidowLady06 said:


> and neither do you.



I do!!


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> I win.



skooch over
I'm trying to see who is gonna get into Kelb's pants first 4d or Rich


Poor thing isn't even here to see them fight over her


----------



## sockgirl77

rich70 said:


> I do!!


----------



## smdavis65

I do.


----------



## rich70

sockgirl77 said:


>



:shrug: What did I do?


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


>





smdavis65 said:


> I do.



Did you miss it the first time she said


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> oh its on like donkey kong



time?
place?
weapon of choice?







(p.s. you're showing your age - donkey kong.  hah!)


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> Did you miss it the first time she said



No. I still win.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> skooch over
> I'm trying to see who is gonna get into Kelb's pants first 4d or Rich
> Poor thing isn't even here to see them fight over her


Ill win   (I know its no fun talking about people when they arent around) 


WidowLady06 said:


> time?
> place?
> weapon of choice?


8pm, 
Walmart, aisle 4. 
Chopsticks.


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> Ill win   (I know its no fun talking about people when they arent around)
> 
> 8pm,
> Walmart, aisle 4.
> Chopsticks.


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


>




once again skooch over 
This could get kinda kinky, ya know with chopsticks and all :shrug:


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Ill win   (I know its no fun talking about people when they arent around)



Oh really?!?!


Well you're prolly right. You are the man and my mentor anyway so I give kelb to you.


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> once again skooch over
> This could get kinda kinky, ya know with chopsticks and all :shrug:



skooching.........................


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> 8pm,
> Walmart, aisle 4.
> Chopsticks.



Warning.  I pinch.


And bite.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

So...what's this thread about again?


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> skooching.........................



.................thanks


----------



## smdavis65

pcjohnnyb said:


> So...what's this thread about again?



SSSSHHHHH!!!! we're watching WidowLady and 4D.


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> So...what's this thread about again?



have a seat, I'll skooch over.......................






























Get out


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> .................thanks



See?  I'm entertaining, therefore....

I win.


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> SSSSHHHHH!!!! we're watching WidowLady and 4D.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> See?  I'm entertaining, therefore....
> 
> I win.



Nope, try again.


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> See?  I'm entertaining, therefore....
> 
> I win.



Did you scare him off?


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> Nope, try again.



I'm trying, I'm trying.  Nobody will play with me.


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> Did you scare him off?



I must have.


Yay!  I won!


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> I must have.
> 
> 
> Yay!  I won!



not quite


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> not quite



damn.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> damn.


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


>





Thank you.  You're nice.  They're not.


----------



## 4d2008

Im back, what I miss?


----------



## 4d2008

oh... and I WIN


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Im back, what I miss?


nothing


4d2008 said:


> oh... and I WIN



no you didn't


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> skooch over
> I'm trying to see who is gonna get into Kelb's pants first 4d or Rich
> 
> 
> Poor thing isn't even here to see them fight over her



we all know shes mine



rich70 said:


> Oh really?!?!
> 
> 
> Well you're prolly right. You are the man and my mentor anyway so I give kelb to you.



no, mine mine mine




ok im leaving again


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> we all know shes mine
> 
> 
> 
> no, mine mine mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok im leaving again



and
goodbye


----------



## WidowLady06

Which one of you evil bazzards locked my poor kitten in the crate with the puppies this morning?  Damn thing is very unhappy right now.  Thank God I came home for lunch.


----------



## toppick08

won


----------



## WidowLady06

toppick08 said:


> won


----------



## tyky




----------



## flomaster

Just read back 14 pages only so that I could catch up on nothing and now claim my victory from you all!!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Just read back 14 pages only so that I could catch up on nothing and now claim my victory from you all!!!!



LOL, you could have just asked, I would have told you nothing was going on.  No you still haven't won


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Just read back 14 pages only so that I could catch up on nothing and now claim my victory from you all!!!!



not just no, but Hellllll no.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

Who is winning?


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> Who is winning?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> Who is winning?


I am.


----------



## WidowLady06

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> Who is winning?



Me, why?


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> not just no, but Hellllll no.



Be nice to me.  It was my weekly breakfast day with my girl!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I am.



Are not!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

Who is whining?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Be nice to me.  It was my weekly breakfast day with my girl!



Awww, just for that you should win


































j/k
I win


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> Who is whining?



 4d his eye is


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Be nice to me.  It was my weekly breakfast day with my girl!



Can't.....be.....nice......

You guys corrupted me.  You're all evil.


----------



## toppick08

WidowLady06 said:


> Can't.....be.....nice......
> 
> You guys corrupted me.  You're all evil.


----------



## WidowLady06

toppick08 said:


>



I'm a fast learner.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Can't.....be.....nice......
> 
> You guys corrupted me.  You're all evil.



What we have done is hardly corrupting to you.  Give us some one and one and we will leave you limp and lifeless!!!


Give up while you still can.


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> We we have done is hardly corrupting to you.  Give us some one and one and we will leave you limp and lifeless!!!
> 
> 
> Give up while you still can.



Aw, honey, better men than you have tried.  Concede while you still can.


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> 4d his eye is


It is


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> It is


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Aw, honey, better men than you have tried.  Concede while you still can.



Ain't no McCain in my last name dear!   I don't concede to nothing!


----------



## WidowLady06

You must all bow down before me.  I have won.  As of this afternoon, I only need to buy 3 more Christmas presents and I am DONE.  I am supreme, I have WON!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

WidowLady06 said:


> Which one of you evil bazzards locked my poor kitten in the crate with the puppies this morning?  Damn thing is very unhappy right now.  Thank God I came home for lunch.



Thats TFF


----------



## WidowLady06

pcjohnnyb said:


> Thats TFF



I don't know who was more upset...the cat or the two dogs.


----------



## kelb

*WINNER!!!*


----------



## jwwb2000

Hell has frozen over.....I am in a great mood :


----------



## toppick08

back on track


----------



## 4d2008

Starbucks 630.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Starbucks 630.



I could be very stealthy and show up and you'd never know.


----------



## kelb

Gotta clean my house  no starbucks for me


----------



## smdavis65

kelb said:


> Gotta clean my house  no starbucks for me



OK, I win.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Starbucks 630.




No can do tonight.  I HAVE to get laundry done plus cook dinner for the hooligans.

I'm having Killian's


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> I could be very stealthy and show up and you'd never know.


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> Gotta clean my house  no starbucks for me


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


>


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>


YEAH BABY!



4d2008 said:


>


----------



## WidowLady06

I win.  You guys are getting boring, you must quit.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> I win. You guys are getting boring, you must quit.


 



​


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> I win.  You guys are getting boring, you must quit.



Please take your assigned seat on the  and STFU.

Thank you.


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> Please take your assigned seat on the  and STFU.
> 
> Thank you.



Thats more like it girl!


----------



## smdavis65

jwwb2000 said:


> Please take your assigned seat on the  and STFU.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> Please take your assigned seat on the  and STFU.
> 
> Thank you.



  I don't follow directions well.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Please take your assigned seat on the  and STFU.
> 
> Thank you.


I GET TO DRIVE!


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> I don't follow directions well.



You better do what she says.. she has control over your beer


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


>



Shut up.  You lose.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Shut up.  You lose.



Right back atcha!


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> You better do what she says.. she has control over your beer



But I have my very OWN bottle of whiskey.  I don't need no stinkin' beer.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> Right back atcha!



Fine.  Walmart.  8:02.  I'll kick 4d's butt, then yours.  With a melon baller.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Fine. Walmart. 8:02. I'll kick 4d's butt, then yours. With a melon baller.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I GET TO DRIVE!



Be nice.  I know where you live.  :creepybackgroundmusic:


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


>



I made you laugh.  Now you have to quit.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Fine.  Walmart.  8:02.  I'll kick 4d's butt, then yours.  With a melon baller.





I can say, I've never had my butt kicked by a melon baller.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Be nice. I know where you live. :creepybackgroundmusic:





WidowLady06 said:


> I made you laugh. Now you have to quit.


CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!
this is only for tonight!


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> I can say, I've never had my butt kicked by a melon baller.



Stick with me, kid.  I'll teach you a whole new world of pain.


----------



## toppick08

smdavis65 said:


> I can say, I've never had my butt kicked by a melon baller.



that does sound kinky.


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> Be nice.  I know where you live.  :creepybackgroundmusic:



Everyone knows where he lives.  You want a cookie since you assume you're special.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Stick with me, kid.  I'll teach you a whole new world of pain.



Who are you calling kid?


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> Everyone knows where he lives.  You want a cookie since you assume you're special.



I'm super special, not short bus special.  But thanks for the cookie.


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm super special, not short bus special.  But thanks for the cookie.



You might want to get a heater for your thighs as you will need one with that cookie


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> You might want to get a heater for your thighs as you will need one with that cookie



Are you Satan?


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Are you Satan?


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> Are you Satan?




I just might be.


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> I just might be.



Great, swing by my place, come get your kids/spawn.


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> Great, swing by my place, come get your kids/spawn.






I have my own along with a zoo, tyvm.


----------



## smdavis65

jwwb2000 said:


> I have my own along with a zoo, tyvm.



Back on topic. I win


----------



## jwwb2000

I win!  I have jello shooters, Presidente, Killian's, Miller Lite, and other stuff.  What to drink tonight?


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> I have my own along with a zoo, tyvm.



Hmmmm.  I wonder who's zoo would beat who's zoo.

So, what'cha got?


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> Back on topic. I win



Yeah, still no.


----------



## smdavis65

jwwb2000 said:


> I win!  I have jello shooters, Presidente, Killian's, Miller Lite, and other stuff.  What to drink tonight?



Dear Beelzebulb,
     Look! it's an ANGEL!! Get it!!


I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> I win!  I have jello shooters, Presidente, Killian's, Miller Lite, and other stuff.  What to drink tonight?



Starbucks laced with whiskey.  Or, even better, whiskey laced with Starbucks.

But you don't win.  Sorry.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Starbucks laced with whiskey.  Or, even better, whiskey laced with Starbucks.
> 
> But you don't win.  Sorry.



Why ruin the whiskey?


----------



## jwwb2000

smdavis65 said:


> Dear Beelzebulb,
> Look! it's an ANGEL!! Get it!!
> 
> 
> I win.





I win!!


----------



## smdavis65

smdavis65 said:


> Why ruin the whiskey?



Oh, and I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> Why ruin the whiskey?



Fine.  I'll drink it straight from the bottle.  Is that better?


----------



## toppick08

still winning


----------



## WidowLady06

toppick08 said:


> still winning



Sorry, we're kicking your a$$.


----------



## smdavis65

toppick08 said:


> still winning



Now I'm winning.


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> Starbucks laced with whiskey.  Or, even better, whiskey laced with Starbucks.
> 
> But you don't win.  Sorry.



Honey, I don't drink whiskey, can't even stand the smell of it.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> Now I'm winning.



no.


----------



## toppick08

smdavis65 said:


> Now I'm winning.



crap


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> no.



yes...


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> Honey, I don't drink whiskey, can't even stand the smell of it.



I'm so very sorry.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm so very sorry.



I love me some whiskey. And, I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> I love me some whiskey. And, I win.



Well, you love whiskey, so you can't be all bad.  But you still lose.


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm so very sorry.




I'm not.  I drank way too much of that got very sick and can't stand it any longer.  Plus it made me become very meam.


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm not.  I drank way too much of that got very sick and can't stand it any longer.  Plus it made me become very meam.



I can't stand rum for the same reason.  Whiskey makes me very happy.  And friendly.


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> I can't stand rum for the same reason.  Whiskey makes me very happy.  And friendly.






Oh.....I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> Oh.....I win.



  Not gonna happen.


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> Not gonna happen.


----------



## smdavis65

jwwb2000 said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000

I'm still in a great mood, almost time to go home for the day


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Starbucks 630.



If I show up will you give me my award for winning?

Which Starbucks?


----------



## smdavis65

flomaster said:


> If I show up will you give me my award for winning?
> 
> Which Starbucks?



He can't post here Flo, he was banned for the day.


----------



## flomaster

smdavis65 said:


> He can't post here Flo, he was banned for the day.



What the heck did he do? Flash widow?


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> He can't post here Flo, he was banned for the day.



he-he-he.  See, I win.  And I said he could come back.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> he-he-he.  See, I win.  And I said he could come back.



Silly girl... I win.


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> What the heck did he do? Flash widow?



Maybe if he did that, she would not be such a witch.


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> What the heck did he do? Flash widow?



Sadly, no.  It's been so long there's no way THAT would've gotten him banned.


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> Maybe if he did that, she would not be such a witch.



I'm not a witch.  I'm a beeeeeeech.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm not a witch.  I'm a beeeeeeech.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


>



To know me is to love me.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> To know me is to love me.


----------



## frozenrain

hey Captain Chaos can you outsmart this lady to win ?-not so sure


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## WidowLady06

frozenrain said:


> hey Captain Chaos can you outsmart this lady to win ?-not so sure





God, I used to love that show!!!!


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## frozenrain

WidowLady06 said:


> God, I used to love that show!!!!



Yes it was good but I must admit I loved


I so wanted an invisible cloak..


ha I win


----------



## smdavis65

frozenrain said:


> Yes it was good but I must admit I loved
> 
> 
> I so wanted an invisible cloak..
> 
> 
> ha I win



no you don't.


----------



## dn0121

I win


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## pcjohnnyb

How do you keep 10 nerds entertained?





























Make a thread telling them that the last person to post, wins.


----------



## dn0121

So what bet did he lose?


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> So what bet did he lose?



Who?


----------



## flomaster

So who all is doin the Starbucks thing and which one is it?


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> So who all is doin the Starbucks thing and which one is it?



IDK...


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> IDK...



Does this mean I win?


----------



## WidowLady06

dn0121 said:


> So what bet did he lose?



I told him if I made him laugh that I won.

I made him laugh.

He left.


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Does this mean I win?



No, it means that I won.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> No, it means that I won.



Nope, you don't.


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> IDK...



  Love the siggy.


----------



## WidowLady06

dn0121 said:


> I win



You can't win if your siggy is rooting for someone else.

It's in the rules.

Paragraph 15.  Small print.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> You can't win if your siggy is rooting for someone else.
> 
> It's in the rules.
> 
> Paragraph 15.  Small print.



Is that in negative font sizes?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

flomaster said:


> So who all is doin the Starbucks thing and which one is it?



Not I 
(I always assumed it's the one in California :shrug


----------



## flomaster

pcjohnnyb said:


> Not I
> (I always assumed it's the one in California :shrug



Finally an answer.

Guess maybe I need to be the member of some club.


----------



## flomaster

Did I win yet?


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> Did I win yet?



You are supposed to be at Starbucks


----------



## jwwb2000

I win!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

winner winner carmel machiato dinner


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> winner winner carmel machiato dinner




 Now I want a white chocolate mocha


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> I win!



Arnt you supposed to be at starbucks?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Finally an answer.
> 
> Guess maybe I need to be the member of some club.



You weren't invited


----------



## kelb

LusbyMom said:


> You weren't invited


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> Arnt you supposed to be at starbucks?



I have a ton of stuff to do around the house so I'm home jamming and cleaning.


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> I have a ton of stuff to do around the house so I'm home jamming and cleaning.



and playing on here.. 



me too


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> Now I want a white chocolate mocha



Yummy.  I just had a Venti Peppermint Mocha Twist.


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> Yummy.  I just had a Venti Peppermint Mocha Twist.



you didnt meet them there did you


----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> you didnt meet them there did you



shhhhhh.


----------



## tyky




----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> shhhhhh.



m hmm


----------



## tyky




----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>





Is there a reason you're being a meanie


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Is there a reason you're being a meanie


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>



that's better


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> that's better


----------



## migtig

If somebody has Tater's number in Ohio or wherever, they need to call him and tell him to look at this fool tread.


----------



## frozenrain

just because this smiley is so cute and I am the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

Widow

did you go to starbucks and say hi or just pass thru


----------



## tyky

migtig said:


> If somebody has Tater's number in Ohio or wherever, they need to call him and tell him to look at this fool tread.



Why would it be a fool thread, are we bothering you?


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Why would it be a fool thread, are we bothering you?



hey.. nice house!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> hey.. nice house!



thanks, it's brand new.  Finally after living in a house built in the 70's with it's original everything


----------



## migtig

tyky said:


> Why would it be a fool thread, are we bothering you?



No, it's foolishness which can be entertaining.  It's a fool tread cause there isn't any prize and tater doesn't even live in southern MD anymore.


----------



## jwwb2000

I had pork and beans for dinner.


----------



## migtig

jwwb2000 said:


> I had pork and beans for dinner.


Thanks for reminding me.  I fed the dogs and forgot myself.


----------



## frozenrain

Tyky I like your signature very much!!! never heard that one.Everyone asleep my daughter fell asleep reading her books to me.So I came on here to win!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

migtig said:


> Thanks for reminding me.  I fed the dogs and forgot myself.




I seem to be the reminder for dinner


----------



## tyky

migtig said:


> No, it's foolishness which can be entertaining.  It's a fool tread cause *there isn't any prize* and tater doesn't even live in southern MD anymore.



Didn't you know 4d is gonna give a free lap dance at Roses, and I'm sure Tater would be happy we are keeping his tread alive


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Tyky I like your signature very much!!! never heard that one.Everyone asleep my daughter fell asleep reading her books to me.So I came on here to win!!!



Thanks, wtf, do you do to get your kids in bed sooooo early?
No you're not gonna win


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> I had pork and beans for dinner.



I had Outback


----------



## migtig

tyky said:


> Didn't you know 4d is gonna give a free lap dance at Roses, and I'm sure Tater would be happy we are keeping his tread alive



He'd laugh his arse off.  That's why someone should call him in Missouri (ha I remembered) and tell him to log back on.


----------



## tyky

migtig said:


> He'd laugh his arse off.  That's why someone should call him in Missouri (ha I remembered) and tell him to log back on.



You're trying to win aren't you, just admit it!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> You weren't invited



You are right which is why I went to Damons instead.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> You are right which is why I went to Damons instead.



How was it?  Last time we went it sucked!  They took the build your own burger off the menu


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> How was it?  Last time we went it sucked!  They took the build your own burger off the menu



Kinda crappy.  Invited Former Marine buddy out to dinner which we do often. He said he was too tied up with work for some big project.  Walked in the door and helllllloooooooo! How u doin!  Kinda pissd me off.  Shoulda just been a party crasher at Starbucks! 

Would not have matter how food turned out as I ate pissed off.


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> Thanks, wtf, do you do to get your kids in bed sooooo early?
> No you're not gonna win



I am not sure. think their bodies are tired out digesting all the homemade soup  they have had this week.They have had so many vegetables this week.
Seriously they are not ones for naps but around 7 -730 They are ready for bed.Occasionally my son will stay up on the weekend.
they wake up around 6am so it is a long day for them I guess..
What time is it bedtime at yours?
Considering whether to go to gym tonight when hubby home but I prefer morning exercise..
Anyhow I am here now and winning


----------



## kelb

frozenrain said:


> I am not sure. think their bodies are tired out digesting all the homemade soup  they have had this week.They have had so many vegetables this week.
> Seriously they are not ones for naps but around 7 -730 They are ready for bed.Occasionally my son will stay up on the weekend.
> they wake up around 6am so it is a long day for them I guess..
> What time is it bedtime at yours?
> Considering whether to go to gym tonight when hubby home but I prefer morning exercise..
> Anyhow I am here now and winning



ALLLLl that typing and you still didnt win!


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> ALLLLl that typing and you still didnt win!



Very little typing and you didn't either!


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> I am not sure. think their bodies are tired out digesting all the homemade soup  they have had this week.They have had so many vegetables this week.
> Seriously they are not ones for naps but around 7 -730 They are ready for bed.Occasionally my son will stay up on the weekend.
> they wake up around 6am so it is a long day for them I guess..
> What time is it bedtime at yours?
> Considering whether to go to gym tonight when hubby home but I prefer morning exercise..
> Anyhow I am here now and winning



UGGHH, my 6 y/o goes to bed at 8 on school nights, my 2 y/o whenever she falls asleep usually between 8-9.  She gets a nap from 12-2 at daycare tho!  How old are yours?


Sorry, your still not winning


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Very little typing and you didn't either!


eh.... i was just going to putt eh- but the stupid pop up window said i needed atleast 3 letters


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> eh.... i was just going to putt eh- but the stupid pop up window said i needed atleast 3 letters




Just add *!*


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> eh.... i was just going to putt eh- but the stupid pop up window said i needed atleast 3 letters



eh- that sucks!


----------



## kvj21075

eh!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Just add *!*


you are genie us


----------



## flomaster

Gotta bust 5000 tonite!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> you are genie us


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Gotta bust *one* tonite!



i made it more realistic


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Gotta bust 5000 tonite!



Watching the Terps game, I might be up but that's alotta postin'


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> i made it more realistic



Gonna help me?  Might bust two!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Gonna help me?  Might bust two!



 two what


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				kelb said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> winner winner carmel machiato dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want a white chocolate mocha
Click to expand...


come get one


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> two what



Twooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo things. yes, two things!


----------



## kvj21075

yeh things


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Twooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo things. yes, two things!



  :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Twooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo things. yes, two things!



quick thinking FLo!


----------



## kvj21075

k- im going back to bed now- night everyone


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> :shrug:



Nuts I meant nuts


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> k- im going back to bed now- night everyone



Nighty night! Loser!  One step closer to winning


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Nuts I meant nuts



I knew I just wanted you to say it


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I knew I just wanted you to say it



yeah well. I could get banned for nutting on a post!!!!


----------



## tyky

I WIN


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> yeah well. I could get banned for nutting on a post!!!!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I WIN



You can plug your ears and la la la la all you want but you can still see this!

*NO YOU DIDN'T*


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


>



Least I got a laugh.  Worth a nut or two!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> You can plug your ears and la la la la all you want but you can still see this!
> 
> *NO YOU DIDN'T*



*YES I DI'ID*


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Least I got a laugh.  Worth a nut or two!



Watch where you point that thing.  Try not to blow your wad all in one thread.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> *YES I DI'ID*



*DI'ID?*

Some kind of cup size?


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Watch where you point that thing.  Try not to blow your wad all in one thread.




Wads gotta be worse than nut.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Watch where you point that thing.  Try not to blow your wad all in one thread.





don't worry Flo, I accidently poured him bad wine


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> don't worry Flo, I accidently poured him bad wine



Hope his wad comes out all right in the end.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> *DI'ID?*
> 
> Some kind of cup size?



I don't know how to type ebonics, sheesh


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I don't know how to type ebonics, sheesh



Enjoyed it more as a cup size.  Gotta help a nut out ya know!


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> don't worry Flo, I accidently poured him bad wine



She is trying to kill me so she can win.  Pouring me some nasty a$$ old wine.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> She is trying to kill me so she can win.  Pouring me some nasty a$$ old wine.





Aren't you worth more dead than you are alive


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> She is trying to kill me so she can win.  Pouring me some nasty a$$ old wine.



I had to give up the whole marriage thing.  Sure she would have killed me off at some point!


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Aren't you worth more dead than you are alive



Yes and that worries me.  

I never know what you may do to me.  I guess it is all good as long as I keep giving you trigasms.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Yes and that worries me.
> 
> I never know what you may do to me.  I guess it is all good as long as I keep giving you trigasms.



That equal one wad or two!!!????


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Yes and that worries me.
> 
> I never know what you may do to me.  I guess it is all good as long as I keep giving you trigasms.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



get a room!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> get a room!



what are you watching for


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> what are you watching for



Lusby taught me how!


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> Widow
> 
> did you go to starbucks and say hi or just pass thru



I went to Starbuck's because I was dying for some caffeine.  There were a ton of people there, though.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> I went to Starbuck's because I was dying for some caffeine.  There were a ton of people there, though.



Sorry I missed ya


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> I went to Starbuck's because I was dying for some caffeine.  There were a ton of people there, though.


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> That equal one wad or two!!!????



It depends on Tyky.  If it was up to me it would be three but sometimes she cuts me off after one.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Lusby taught me how!



Where is Lusby


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> It depends on Tyky.  If it was up to me it would be three but sometimes she cuts me off after one.


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Where is Lusby



She must be with 4d.  I haven't seen him either tonight.


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



Come over here and I will poke you with my stick you dirty girl.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> It depends on Tyky.  If it was up to me it would be three but sometimes she cuts me off after one.



Women:shrug:


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Where is Lusby



No clue.  Was she going to Starbucks?


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> She must be with 4d.  I haven't seen him either tonight.



Do you really think  is with


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Come over here and I will poke you with my stick you dirty girl.


----------



## WidowLady06

I think I may actually be too tired for all your fun and games tonight, people.  Even with my Starbucks.  Thank you for playing.  I win.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Do you really think  is with



probably why I wasn't invited. I posted a question on who was going and got crickets in the woods.  maybe thats why they were keeping it closed session!


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Do you really think  is with



no no no i heard  was with


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> I think I may actually be too tired for all your fun and games tonight, people.  Even with my Starbucks.  Thank you for playing.  I win.



 No ya don't


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> No ya don't



sure I did....check again.


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> no no no i heard  was with



now that's


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> no no no i heard  was with



Really? do tell!


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> now that's



Got our names written all over it


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> probably why I wasn't invited. I posted a question on who was going and got crickets in the woods.  maybe thats why they were keeping it closed session!



They just didn't want someone as  as you taking away from al their coolness


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Got our names written all over it


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>



pssst.. I saw santa after I saw your house


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> They just didn't want someone as  as you taking away from al their coolness



yeah, *W*


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> Got our names written all over it



Now thats   Kelb and Tyky.


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> pssst.. I saw santa after I saw your house



when were you here?  TYKY did I miss a rendezvous?


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> when were you here?  TYKY did I miss a rendezvous?



maybe


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> when were you here?  TYKY did I miss a rendezvous?





tyky said:


> maybe



OH OH OH I must be slooowwwww.... you two live together


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> maybe


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> OH OH OH I must be slooowwwww.... you two live together



with kids and rings


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> OH OH OH I must be slooowwwww.... you two live together



you can call it that.  Tyky is my sugar momma.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> with kids and rings



She should get a scooby snack for that!


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> with kids and rings



hahahaha awwww.. I can't get BB on here to save my life.. good thing though .. he would :die: if he read 1/2 he stuff I wrote on here


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> with kids and rings



I am her LOVE SLAVE!!!


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> I am her LOVE SLAVE!!!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I am her LOVE SLAVE!!!



only for the trigasms


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


>



Evidently you are too if you had a rendezvous here without me.


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> only for the trigasms



:sittinghomealonejealousasallhell:


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> Evidently you are too if you had a rendezvous here without me.



 your wife is


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> :sittinghomealonejealousasallhell:


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


>


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> :sittinghomealonejealousasallhell:



You didn't answer my question... Did you say hi when you were at starbucks or chicken out?


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> your wife is



Thank You

Yes I have been told that before.  For some reason women are attracted to her.


----------



## flomaster

So, no coffee, crappy night at Damon's, somebody pity me and by me a beer!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> You didn't answer my question... Did you say hi when you were at starbucks or chicken out?


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> Thank You
> 
> Yes I have been told that before.  For some reason women are attracted to her.



psstt.. its the hooters.....


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> So, no coffee, crappy night at Damon's, somebody pity me and by me a beer!


----------



## workaholic

workaholic said:


> Thank You
> 
> Yes I have been told that before.  For some reason women are attracted to her.



Hold on.  Not some reason.  It is obvious why women are attracted to her.  
 There I redeemed myself.


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> So, no coffee, crappy night at Damon's, somebody pity me and by me a beer!



 Although i'm drinking wine so  to me


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> psstt.. its the hooters.....



Yes they are nice.


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> You didn't answer my question... Did you say hi when you were at starbucks or chicken out?



hehehe....no, I was at a different Starbucks.  Couldn't see why I should drive so far away from home.


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> Hold on.  Not some reason.  It is obvious why women are attracted to her.
> There I redeemed myself.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Hold on.  Not some reason.  It is obvious why women are attracted to her.
> There I redeemed myself.


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> Although i'm drinking wine so  to me



 Tyky and I are too.


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> Although i'm drinking wine so  to me



Thank you


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> hehehe....no, I was at a different Starbucks.  Couldn't see why I should drive so far away from home.



to say hello to 4d


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> hehehe....no, I was at a different Starbucks.  Couldn't see why I should drive so far away from home.



What County are you in anyway


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> Tyky and I are too.



Are you 2 sitting there next to eachother in bed, naked, on your lap tops drinking? wait wait.. dont tell me.. just let me picture it!


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> to say hello to 4d



um............okay.  Maybe you should lay off the


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> um............okay.  Maybe you should lay off the



OOOOH... you have not figured it out yet have you? Its ok..  You will!


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> What County are you in anyway



Calvert.  Hit Starbucks here on the way to my kids' dance class.







crap, another clue!


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> Are you 2 sitting there next to eachother in bed, naked, on your lap tops drinking? wait wait.. dont tell me.. just let me picture it!



Not yet.  The smallest of the rug rats is still going.

If I am naked I may be posting something but not with my laptop.


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> OOOOH... you have not figured it out yet have you? Its ok..  You will!



Well, I know he's not outside my window.  I checked.


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> Not yet.  The smallest of the rug rats is still going.
> 
> If I am naked I may be posting something but not with my laptop.




and
I said dont tell me!!!


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Not yet.  The smallest of the rug rats is still going.
> 
> If I am naked I may be posting something but not with my laptop.



Be aware of the overheating laptop battery!!


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Calvert.  Hit Starbucks here on the way to my kids' dance class.
> crap, another clue!



I'm a former Calvert girl


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> I'm a former Calvert girl



Can I call myself a Calvert girl?  I still feel like a Boston girl.  Still don't know how the hell I wound up here.


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> and
> I said dont tell me!!!



Sorry.  I just wanted to make it known that after my performances no one has the energy to post on the forums.


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Be aware of the overheating laptop battery!!


----------



## WidowLady06

workaholic said:


> Sorry.  I just wanted to make it known that after my performances no one has the energy to post on the forums.


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> Sorry.  I just wanted to make it known that after my performances no one has the energy to post on the forums.



i still do :shrug:


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> i still do :shrug:



Someone isn't doing something right.


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> i still do :shrug:



No you wouldn't, trust me


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> Someone isn't doing something right.





tyky said:


> No you wouldn't, trust me



 i meant after you 2 get it on i still.. oh nevermind...


----------



## WidowLady06

Do you know this is the only worthwhile thread running right now.  Sad and scary.  But keep it going.  It's either this or I go to bed.  Alone.


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> i meant after you 2 get it on i still.. oh nevermind...



Ok, enough

GET OUT

I'm gonna win


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> Ok, enough
> 
> GET OUT
> 
> I'm gonna win



No, NOT FAIR.  You can't have all the sex and win.  That's just the suck.

Therefore, by default, I win.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Do you know this is the only worthwhile thread running right now.  Sad and scary.  But keep it going.  It's either this or I go to bed.  Alone.



You are not alone on alone. LOL


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> Do you know this is the only worthwhile thread running right now.  Sad and scary.  But keep it going.  It's either this or I go to bed.  Alone.



 I'm supposed to be cleaning but I busted out a bottle of red and I got on here and now its like I'm on crack...AND I'M TIRED OF GOING TO BED ALONE!!!!! : and I'm hungry.. ugh.. 






































Ok i'm done


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> You are not alone on alone. LOL



GET OUT


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Ok, enough
> 
> GET OUT
> 
> I'm gonna win



Don't kick her out yet.  I haven't finished with her.  Just because you got yours doesn't mean the party is over.


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> You are not alone on alone. LOL



Ah, yes, but the question remains why are you alone?  Is it because they all run screaming in the other direction?


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> You are not alone on alone. LOL


4d?



WidowLady06 said:


> No, NOT FAIR.  You can't have all the sex and win.  That's just the suck.
> 
> Therefore, by default, I win.


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> I'm supposed to be cleaning but I busted out a bottle of red and I got on here and now its like I'm on crack...AND I'M TIRED OF GOING TO BED ALONE!!!!! : and I'm hungry.. ugh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i'm done




Play a violin for you if I could!


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Ah, yes, but the question remains why are you alone?  Is it because they all run screaming in the other direction?



Flo is


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> Don't kick her out yet.  I haven't finished with her.  Just because you got yours doesn't mean the party is over.






flomaster said:


> Play a violin for you if I could!



   newbie!


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Ah, yes, but the question remains why are you alone?  Is it because they all run screaming in the other direction?



Not the case at all.  I ain't scary.


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> newbie!



Damn I missed that!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Where is Lusby


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> Not the case at all.  I ain't scary.



alright.. gimme your myspace.. ill be the judge


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> alright.. gimme your myspace.. ill be the judge



LOL


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


>



Waddup


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> I'm supposed to be cleaning but I busted out a bottle of red and I got on here and now its like I'm on crack...AND I'M TIRED OF GOING TO BED ALONE!!!!! : and I'm hungry.. ugh..





Yeah, this stuff is WAAAAAY too addictive.  And hell, I don't even know any of you!  Alone = crap.  Not hungry, eating Thin Mints.


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> LOL


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> She must be with 4d.  I haven't seen him either tonight.



 Thursday is my night!


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


>



Thanks for gracing us with your presence tonight.


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> Yeah, this stuff is WAAAAAY too addictive.  And hell, I don't even know any of you!  Alone = crap.  Not hungry, eating Thin Mints.


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


>



I'd share, but I don't know you.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Thanks for gracing us with your presence tonight.



You are very welcome.. Now YOU go away!


----------



## workaholic

WidowLady06 said:


> I'd share, but I don't know you.



Non of us really know each other.  Maybe one or two of us know each other but not many.


----------



## LusbyMom

kelb said:


> alright.. gimme your myspace.. ill be the judge



I have it!


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Non of us really know each other.  Maybe one or two of us know each other but not many.



I don't know you... but my hubby does


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I have it!



me too


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> You are very welcome.. Now YOU go away!



Go chokonadingdong.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Go chokonadingdong.




Hillarious in word association!!!


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> I don't know you... but my hubby does



Right but we have become quite the dysfunctional forum of friends.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Go chokonadingdong.



wheredoyouthinkihavebeen


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> wheredoyouthinkihavebeen



I knew you were with 4d.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Right but we have become quite the dysfunctional forum of friends.



See I know Flo... and he has scared me away from meeting any other forumites..


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> See I know Flo... and he has scared me away from meeting any other forumites..



Boo


----------



## WidowLady06

workaholic said:


> Non of us really know each other.  Maybe one or two of us know each other but not many.



But you know somebody!  I know nobody.


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> I don't know you... but my hubby does



But do I know you?????


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> But do I know you?????



I was a Calvert girl I may know you, you never knew, Sam I am


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> I'd share, but I don't know you.



I'm nice.. can I have a cookie




workaholic said:


> Non of us really know each other.  Maybe one or two of us know each other but not many.


I know a bunch of you.. uh.. them...



LusbyMom said:


> I have it!



Me 2 now 



workaholic said:


> Go chokonadingdong.








WidowLady06 said:


> But you know somebody!  I know nobody.




You know me. NOW GIMME A COOKIE :


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> I was a Calvert girl I may know you, you never knew, Sam I am



But Master Yoda, I've only been here two years.  I could count the people I know on my fingers.  


Damn, I need to get a life!


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> But do I know you?????



You might know some people on here.. I recognized a bunch of people I knew IRL when I first came to the forums. I am even stalked on here by some psycho troll 

You might know me and not even realize it


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> I'm nice.. can I have a cookie
> 
> 
> 
> You know me. NOW GIMME A COOKIE :



Okay, you can have a cookie.  I'll be nice and give you three!


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> But Master Yoda, I've only been here two years.  I could count the people I know on my fingers.
> 
> 
> Damn, I need to get a life!



O' it's been 5 years for me


----------



## workaholic

WidowLady06 said:


> Okay, you can have a cookie.  I'll be nice and give you three!



me too, me too


----------



## kelb

LusbyMom said:


> You might know some people on here.. I recognized a bunch of people I knew IRL when I first came to the forums. I am even stalked on here by some psycho troll
> 
> You might know me and not even realize it



ECHO??? 



WidowLady06 said:


> Okay, you can have a cookie.  I'll be nice and give you three!



oooooohhhh I should change my siggy then!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> You might know some people on here.. I recognized a bunch of people I knew IRL when I first came to the forums. I am even stalked on here by some psycho troll
> 
> You might know me and not even realize it



Who, whisper it in my ear  or send me a pm


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> me too, me too



hands off the cookie


----------



## WidowLady06

workaholic said:


> me too, me too



No.  I don't know you and you're the sex guy.  That's an automatic out.

Sorry, you lose.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## WidowLady06

toppick08 said:


>



are we entertaining you?


----------



## workaholic

WidowLady06 said:


> No.  I don't know you and you're the sex guy.  That's an automatic out.
> 
> Sorry, you lose.


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>



waddup


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> waddup


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08




----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>



I know we are quite mind blowing in here tonight


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>



 feel better?


----------



## kelb

4d and toppick..wanna play a game?


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> feel better?



With all these pretty wimmins talking to me.....yes.


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> With all these pretty wimmins talking to me.....yes.



You know I think you are


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> 4d and toppick..wanna play a game?


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> With all these pretty wimmins talking to me.....yes.



need a warm leg to hump on now?


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> You know I think you are



me too


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> need a warm leg to hump on now?


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> need a warm leg to hump on now?



help me..I'm weak.....


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> 4d and toppick..wanna play a game?



Scared and yet intrigued all at the same time....


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Scared and yet intrigued all at the same time....


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> help me..I'm weak.....



Gotta couple Mickey Thompson L-50's you can borrow!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> need a warm leg to hump on now?



Sounds like you are offering up your leg :


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Sounds like you are offering up your leg :



Way things are going for me lately I just might!!!!


----------



## toppick08

I hear you brother....


----------



## workaholic

WidowLady06 said:


> Scared and yet intrigued all at the same time....



It's a train wreck sometimes.  It is just wrong but you can't help to look.


----------



## kelb

ok you 2.. *without reading back*......


There are:
3 drunk people
1 horny person
1 new stalker
2 people gettin it on
and 
1 person with a cookie that everyone wants

can you guess who they are.. if it takes longer then 5 mins to answer this we know you are reading back and that is a


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Way things are going for me lately I just might!!!!



I just LOL'd out loud


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Way things are going for me lately I just might!!!!





toppick08 said:


> I hear you brother....



Me thinks you two are :gay:


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I just LOL'd out loud



You laughed out loud out loud?

Sure you aren't drinking the crappy wine?


----------



## kelb

LusbyMom said:


> Me thinks you two are :gay:



wheres my f'n button


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Way things are going for me lately I just might!!!!



I know it has been a bad week.

1. Redskins loose
2. Obama Wins
3. Terps getting their a$$ handed to them.

What next?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Me thinks you two are :gay:



Never told you about me an Buzzy did I?


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> Me thinks you two are :gay:


----------



## dn0121




----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> I know it has been a bad week.
> 
> 1. Redskins loose
> 2. Obama Wins
> 3. Terps getting their a$$ handed to them.
> 
> What next?



Hillary becomes secretary of State,


----------



## LusbyMom

ok you 2.. *without reading back*......


There are:
3 drunk people tyky and work
1 horny person  You
1 new stalker Widow
2 people gettin it on toppick and Flo
and 
1 person with a cookie that everyone wants You again

can you guess who they are.. if it takes longer then 5 mins to answer this we know you are reading back and that is a :nono


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> need a warm leg to hump on now?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> You laughed out loud out loud?
> 
> Sure you aren't drinking the crappy wine?



There is noooooo such thing as crappy wine


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> You laughed out loud out loud?
> 
> Sure you aren't drinking the *crappy wine*?



No Tyky gave me that earlier tonight.  I dumped it down the sink.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Never told you about me an Buzzy did I?



OMFG I gotta tell you what he did yesterday... called and asked hub to borrow MONEY


----------



## kelb

LusbyMom said:


> OMFG I gotta tell you what he did yesterday... called and asked hub to borrow MONEY



Your AV is creepy


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


>



promise not to give up my leg too soon!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> OMFG I gotta tell you what he did yesterday... called and asked hub to borrow MONEY



Must be out of


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> 3 drunk people tyky and work



Pretty sure that's just 2.  Who is the drunk one or did you go to Great Mills?


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> ok you 2.. *without reading back*......
> 
> 
> There are:
> 3 drunk people tyky and work
> 1 horny person  You
> 1 new stalker Widow
> 2 people gettin it on toppick and Flo
> and
> 1 person with a cookie that everyone wants You again
> 
> can you guess who they are.. if it takes longer then 5 mins to answer this we know you are reading back and that is a :nono



I have the cookies.  And I'm only sharing with Kelb right now.  If anyone else wants one, they have to be nice to me.

But I know who's drunk....and I KNOW who's horny.  I know the stalker and I know who's getting it on.

I WIN!


----------



## dn0121

Cleveland Browns are winning


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> Cleveland Browns are winning


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> I have the cookies.  And I'm only sharing with Kelb right now.  If anyone else wants one, they have to be nice to me.
> 
> But I know who's drunk....and I KNOW who's horny.  I know the stalker and I know who's getting it on.
> 
> I WIN!



can I be horny?


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> promise not to give up my leg too soon!



easy slut!


----------



## workaholic

WidowLady06 said:


> I have the cookies.  And I'm only sharing with Kelb right now.  If anyone else wants one, they have to be nice to me.
> 
> But I know who's drunk....and I KNOW who's horny.  I know the stalker and I know who's getting it on.
> 
> I WIN!



She's a quick learner.


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Cleveland Browns are winning



Are they being flushed in the Super Bowl again


----------



## workaholic

dn0121 said:


> Cleveland Browns are winning



Thats funny.  I was just thinking about taking the Browns to the Super Bowl.

BRB.


----------



## LusbyMom

kelb said:


> Your AV is creepy



WTF? This is my THIRD av in just as many days because people keep complaining about it... maybe i should go back to the bloody eyeball


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Pretty sure that's just 2.  Who is the drunk one or did you go to Great Mills?



lol i couldn't think of a third one... was it kelb again?


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> lol i couldn't think of a third one... was it kelb again?



yup....that's why she wants my cookies!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> can I be horny?



I actually think that most of the ones posting here fall in that category


----------



## workaholic

WidowLady06 said:


> yup....that's why she wants my cookies!



Is that code for something?


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> yup....that's why she wants my cookies!



I like to get drunk and eat girls cookies


----------



## tyky

4d, so Sat party, I need directions TIA


----------



## WidowLady06

workaholic said:


> Is that code for something?



Thin Mints....it's like a food group all by itself.  Sex in a cookie.  It's the only way some of us are getting any tonight.


----------



## kelb

LusbyMom said:


> I actually think that most of the ones posting here fall in that category



thats why i'm kelbalicious


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> I like to get drunk and eat girls cookies


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> 4d, so Sat party, I need directions TIA


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> Thin Mints....it's like a food group all by itself.  Sex in a cookie.  It's the only way some of us are getting any tonight.



 amen sista!


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> thats why i'm kelbalicious



workalockadingdong


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


>


I love me some santa  


workaholic said:


> workalockadingdong



thats my new siggy


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> I love me some santa
> 
> 
> thats my new siggy



Looks a my new one.


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> Looks a my new one.



 i love you!


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> i love you!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Looks a my new one.



get a room


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> get a room



Yours?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> get a room



 and make sure it has a window!


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> get a room



um.....correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't that be get in OUR room?


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> Yours?



Yup.  Anytime.


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> and make sure it has a window!



ooh, ooh!  voyeurism.  Love It!


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> and make sure it has a window!


----------



## kelb

LusbyMom said:


> and make sure it has a window!



so your creepy eye can see in it?


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> so your creepy eye can see in it?



No........mine.


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> No........mine.



I'll PM you my addy ...


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> so your creepy eye can see in it?



Bedroom is on the second floor.  No worries here.  Even if I have no shame.


----------



## LusbyMom

kelb said:


> so your creepy eye can see in it?



tyky and I like to look in windows.. just ask flo


----------



## kelb

LusbyMom said:


> tyky and I like to look in windows.. just ask flo



everytime you say his name.. i think of that time of the month


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> tyky and I like to look in windows.. just ask flo


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> everytime you say his name.. i think of that time of the month



and that's one hell of an association.....


----------



## LusbyMom

kelb said:


> everytime you say his name.. i think of that time of the month



He does have his redwings


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> everytime you say his name.. i think of that time of the month



Aunt Flo?


----------



## kelb

LusbyMom said:


> He does have his redwings


----------



## LusbyMom

*HEY 4D I triple dog dare you to post in here before midnight!  DARE DARE DARE*


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> *HEY 4D I triple dog dare you to post in here before midnight!  DARE DARE DARE*



He ain't skeered


----------



## workaholic

This thread is getting ready to hit the 500 page mark and no one has won yet.  

We have established that we are all horny, drunk forumites.


----------



## toppick08

He's probably busy......


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> *HEY 4D I triple dog dare you to post in here before midnight!  DARE DARE DARE*



HAHAHAHAHA  

I told him to come back.....


----------



## dn0121

*Who wants cake*


----------



## WidowLady06

workaholic said:


> This thread is getting ready to hit the 500 page mark and no one has won yet.
> 
> We have established that we are all horny, drunk forumites.



Yup.


----------



## kelb

ok i have to go to bed


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 55959



I told you not to post the pics I send you


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 55959



: stop posting pics of me


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> ok i have to go to bed



Wait for us.  Be right there.  Wear that lacy thing.


----------



## WidowLady06

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 55959



  No, thanks.  I have cookies.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> He ain't skeered



Oh yes he is!!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> : stop posting pics of me



beat ya to it


----------



## 4d2008

is it safe?


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> Wait for us.  Be right there.  Wear that lacy thing.



I sleep naked!


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 55959


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> is it safe?


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> is it safe?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I told you not to post the pics I send you





kelb said:


> : stop posting pics of me



Tyky and kelb are twins


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> I sleep naked!



Can me and  come to your sleepover.....


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> I sleep naked!



Even better.  It won't be in the way.

I did until a 2 year old sleeps in our bed all the time.


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I sleep naked!



your just getting him


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> everytime you say his name.. i think of that time of the month



I have been a bloody mess from time to time!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> is it safe?



Aww you suck.. you can't even hold up your side of a bet...


----------



## 4d2008

So kelb how close was I on your quiz?


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Aww you suck.. you can't even hold up your side of a beat...


she said I could come back in :shrug:


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> your just getting him



Now I am def. wanting to look in the window during the slumber party.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


>



leave him alone he was a good trooper but he was dared to post again


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 55959



That cake three layer or four?


----------



## kelb

LusbyMom said:


> Tyky and kelb are twins


 TWINALICIOUS



toppick08 said:


> Can me and  come to your sleepover.....


Yes... i dont even care who  is as long as you come!



4d2008 said:


> So kelb how close was I on your quiz?



CLose.. you beat toppick because he SUCKS and didnt even play with me!


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> leave him alone he was a good trooper but he was dared to post again



I'm being very nice, that was just a friendly "hello"


----------



## 4d2008

So, do I win?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> So, do I win?



nope!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> So, do I win?



Congrats 4d you just won a free viewing of 2 girls one cup!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> nope!


fine, Im leaving again then.


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Congrats 4d you just won a free viewing of 2 girls one cup!!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Congrats 4d you just won a free viewing of 2 girls one cup!!





I wouldn't do that to my worst enemy


----------



## kelb

LusbyMom said:


> Congrats 4d you just won a free viewing of 2 girls one cup!!



I love that movie!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


>



I thought you were leaving???? And you WILL be watching it!


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> I love that movie!!!



Was that you?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I wouldn't do that to my worst enemy



I made a guy literally puke a week or so ago when I played it for him.. I was


----------



## kelb

LusbyMom said:


> I thought you were leaving???? And you WILL be watching it!



Thats what will be going on at his party!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I made a guy literally puke a week or so ago when I *played with him*.. I was



Fixed


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> Was that you?



lol me and tyky


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> Thats what will be going on at his party!



I am coming to yours instead.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Thats what will be going on at his party!


NO!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Fixed



ass


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> lol me and tyky



You had me till the cheek spread then I was ready to give Toppick my leg and then some!!!!


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> lol me toppick, and tyky


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> ass



Cup


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> I am coming to yours instead.



5 down  19 to go


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> 5 down 19 to go


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Cup



 wrong thread


----------



## WidowLady06

I win.


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> 5 down  19 to go



LOL


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Cup


bowl


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> wrong thread



Right thread!!! Ask Lusby


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



 I will be there


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> bowl



Thats nasty.



Strainer


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> bowl



spoon


----------



## workaholic

4d2008 said:


>



Because you don't have Kelb sleeping naked with who knows how many other girls.  

You have to up the game Bro'. 

I can bring the stripper pole.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I will be there





toppick08 said:


> spoon


OK BUT I GET TO BE BIG SPOON!!!!!!!


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> spoon



Spork


----------



## 4d2008

workaholic said:


> Because you don't have Kelb sleeping naked with who knows how many other girls.
> 
> You have to up the game Bro'.
> 
> I can bring the stripper pole.


Oh Ive got women coming, this isnt just a forum thing.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> NO!






Glad you already sent me your addy


----------



## workaholic

4d2008 said:


> Oh Ive got women coming, this isnt just a forum thing.



Do we need to bring the stripper pole.  I have the X-Pole.  That thing rocks.


----------



## 4d2008

workaholic said:


> Do we need to bring the stripper pole. I have the X-Pole. That thing rocks.


will it work on a beach? if yes BRING IT!  (now I need to figure out music)


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Do we need to bring the stripper pole.  I have the X-Pole.  That thing rocks.



X-Pole? 

So out of touch with my freaky side!


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


> spoon



FORK


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> FORK



Spork ya Dork!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> will it work on a beach? if yes BRING IT!  (now I need to figure out music)



Borrow Roses juke box


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> X-Pole?
> 
> So out of touch with my freaky side!



X-POLE


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> X-Pole?
> 
> So out of touch with my freaky side!



I told you to talk to  no one can beat the freakyness


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Borrow Roses juke box



Thats is the funniest thing I have ever seen.  I it so great when they yell from the stage to the bar that they need money for the music so they can dance.


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Borrow Roses juke box


I would need power down at the beach... If I had that Id just take the laptop down as its full of music.... Ill just get batt's for the radio and we can listen to whatever station comes in I guess


----------



## dn0121

*For Lusbymom*


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> X-POLE


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Thats is the funniest thing I have ever seen.  I it so great when they yell from the stage to the bar that they need money for the music so they can dance.



momma.... momma.... i need some quarters... mommma mommma i need some quarters

are you going there saturday???


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I told you to talk to  no one can beat the freakyness



yeah but she thinks I am weird!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 55961


I dont care if that was for LM that was HOT!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> I would need power down at the beach... If I had that Id just take the laptop down as its full of music.... Ill just get batt's for the radio and we can listen to whatever station comes in I guess



Generator???  I need to bring my laptop


----------



## kelb

Did i mention that I have to go to bed..


good night


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> momma.... momma.... i need some quarters... mommma mommma i need some quarters
> 
> are you going there saturday???



Only if I am hammered.  Can't handle it sober.


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Did i mention that I have to go to bed..
> 
> 
> good night


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Generator???  I need to bring my laptop


If I had a generator I wouldnt worry about it


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 55961



Thanks!!! Everyone hates my av... and the last one.. and the one before.. but your bloody face is okay? :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Did i mention that I have to go to bed..
> 
> 
> good night


Thought you already left.


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> Did i mention that I have to go to bed..
> 
> 
> good night


Good night sweetheart!!!


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I dont care if that was for LM that was HOT!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> yeah but she thinks I am weird!



Really??? I have no idea why she would think that


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Thanks!!! Everyone hates my av... and the last one.. and the one before.. but your bloody face is okay? :shrug:



You could be chubby guy in Capt Chaos outfit!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> If I had a generator I wouldnt worry about it



I have one!


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> Thanks!!! Everyone hates my av... and the last one.. and the one before.. but your bloody face is okay? :shrug:



but u stole it from me so they should like it since it is stolen


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Really??? I have no idea why she would think that



Must have been the elephant thong that did it.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> You could be chubby guy in Capt Chaos outfit!



ummm no... that would be gay... 


likeyou


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I have one!


 POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> ummm no... that would be gay...
> 
> 
> likeyou


Ive liked all your av's :shrug:


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> but u stole it from me so they should like it since it is stolen



:shrug: They can watch 2 girls 1 cup...but not a blinking eye av?


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Want me to bring it???


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Ive liked all your av's :shrug:



the bloody one was creepy


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Want me to bring it???



he needs it to power his BOB


----------



## workaholic

4d2008 said:


> Ive liked all your av's :shrug:



Mine is simply the best.  I was going to change it but then no one would recognize me.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> the bloody one was creepy



but flo is into that


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Mine is simply the best.  I was going to change it but then no one would recognize me.



the best? Yep you are from ridge


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Want me to bring it???


If you want, its really no issue if we dont have music. 


tyky said:


> he needs it to power his BOB


 they make plug in ones? wouldnt that be dangerous?


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> he needs it to power his BOB



Sweetheart.  BOB's are battery operated.  Hence "Battery Operated Boyfriend"

Not GOB


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I dont care if that was for LM that was HOT!



Imagine these looking up at you


----------



## 4d2008

workaholic said:


> Mine is simply the best. I was going to change it but then no one would recognize me.


 Its funny you say that cause I cant stand it when people change there av's Im like ok who am I talking to now?


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> If you want, its really no issue if we dont have music.
> 
> they make plug in ones? wouldnt that be dangerous?



I can... if you want  My laptop has a battery so I can show you 2 girls 1 cup.....

How is the parking there? Oh and you probably won't know me.. I am shy IRL


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Sweetheart.  BOB's are battery operated.  Hence "Battery Operated Boyfriend"
> 
> Not GOB




Lemme guess 
Generated operated boyfriend


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Imagine these looking up at you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55962


I need a moment.


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Lemme guess
> Generated operated boyfriend



yup


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> I need a *moment*.



yup you are a man


----------



## workaholic

If the party is on the beach I will bring my Flesh Light so I can see.

Amazon.com: Fleshlight Lady Male Masturbator: Health & Personal Care


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I can... if you want  My laptop has a battery so I can show you 2 girls 1 cup.....
> 
> How is the parking there? Oh and you probably won't know me.. I am shy IRL


Parking shouldnt be bad. I would say yes bring it cause then we can have lights and music but 2 things.
1. Im not sure about the weather, the party might be moved into my place.
2. with lights on things might not get as crazy as they usually do on the beach.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> If the party is on the beach I will bring my Flesh Light so I can see.
> 
> Amazon.com: Fleshlight Lady Male Masturbator: Health & Personal Care



Hows that work for ya!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> If the party is on the beach I will bring my Flesh Light so I can see.
> 
> Amazon.com: Fleshlight Lady Male Masturbator: Health & Personal Care



List Price: $70.00  
Price: $58.00  
You Save: $12.00 (17%)  



In stock.
Processing takes an additional 3 to 4 days for orders from this seller.
Ships from and sold by Fancy Lulu. 



2 used & new available from $58.00


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Please tell me you are buying a new one


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> but flo is into that




You do realize I was like 19 when that happened?  She was an engine mechanic on P-3's. LOL


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Parking shouldnt be bad. I would say yes bring it cause then we can have lights and music but 2 things.
> 1. Im not sure about the weather, the party might be moved into my place.
> 2. with lights on things might not get as crazy as they usually do on the beach.



So you have room for a motorhome?


And do you want crazy or not so crazy? or you can just have music and no lights.... work will have a flashlight that you guys can share


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> You do realize I was like 19 when that happened?  She was an engine mechanic on P-3's. LOL



what you wrote earlier sure sounded like you did it more than once...



19? Wow that was a loooooooooooooong time ago


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> List Price: $70.00
> Price: $58.00
> You Save: $12.00 (17%)
> 
> 
> 
> In stock.
> Processing takes an additional 3 to 4 days for orders from this seller.
> Ships from and sold by Fancy Lulu.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 used & new available from $58.00
> 
> 
> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Please tell me you are buying a new one



Sex Toys and Adult Toys for Men and Women at Fleshlight.com

You can design and build your own.


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> So you have room for a motorhome?
> 
> 
> And do you want crazy or not so crazy? or you can just have music and no lights.... work will have a flashlight that you guys can share


motorhome parking yes but wont be by the beach.

define crazy?

Ill pass on the flashlight 

Ill have tiki torches and lanterns down on the beach so it wont be pitch dark out.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Sex Toys and Adult Toys for Men and Women at Fleshlight.com
> 
> You can design and build your own.



Freak!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> what you wrote earlier sure sounded like you did it more than once...
> 
> 
> 
> 19? Wow that was a loooooooooooooong time ago



Yup, twenty cough cough cough one cough cough years ago!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Yup, twenty cough cough cough one cough cough years ago!!!!!


getting a cold?


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Sex Toys and Adult Toys for Men and Women at Fleshlight.com
> 
> You can design and build your own.



I want mine built to be Robin Meade!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> motorhome parking yes but wont be by the beach.
> 
> define crazy?
> 
> Ill pass on the flashlight
> 
> Ill have tiki torches and lanterns down on the beach so it wont be pitch dark out.



You brought up the crazy... so you define it... I have seen your pics 


Ok music or no music? let me know


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> getting a cold?



Little one.  I'll be fine.  Really


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Sex Toys and Adult Toys for Men and Women at Fleshlight.com
> 
> You can design and build your own.



You can design someone here : Realdoll, The World's finest Love Doll


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> You can design someone here : Realdoll, The World's finest Love Doll



Who needs to design one when you have this.

Sarah Palin Inflatable Doll - Topco - Adult Toy


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Who needs to design one when you have this.
> 
> Sarah Palin Inflatable Doll - Topco - Adult Toy



oh please... my dolls feel REAL... they won't deflate if you poke to hard


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> oh please... my dolls feel REAL... they won't deflate if you poke to hard



I have been told I am a hard poke


----------



## 4d2008

Im out all... hope you have a great night... miss me, luv me have dirty dreams of me, especially YOU!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Im out all... hope you have a great night... miss me, luv me have dirty dreams of me, especially YOU!



me


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> me



no!!!!!!!!!!! 


ME


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> no!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ME



sorry you're right



Flo ditched us early he was trying to hit 5000 tonight


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Who needs to design one when you have this.
> 
> Sarah Palin Inflatable Doll - Topco - Adult Toy



bjcummings.com


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> sorry you're right
> 
> 
> 
> Flo ditched us early he was trying to hit 5000 tonight



Did he make it?


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> sorry you're right
> 
> 
> 
> Flo ditched us early he was trying to hit 5000 tonight



No ditch.  Sometimes I am required to performed those tasks that mean a pay check for me.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> sorry you're right
> 
> 
> 
> Flo ditched us early he was trying to hit 5000 tonight



he's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> No ditch.  Sometimes I am required to performed those tasks that mean a pay check for me.



GO FLO.  We are gonna see you thru it


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> No ditch.  Sometimes I am required to performed those tasks that mean a pay check for me.



18 more Flo


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> GO FLO.  We are gonna see you thru it



You can do it.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> he's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack



I am back is right!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> You can do it.



Okay now you are cheering for flo.... so that puts you in the category with him and toppick... a 3some leg hump


----------



## flomaster

Did I win yet?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Did I win yet?



16 to go
hurry i am tired


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Okay now you are cheering for flo.... so that puts you in the category with him and toppick... a 3some leg hump



Hmmm, Can I have the middle leg?  hairier is better.  Tingles the smooth regions you know.  When ya got a boyzillion, everything tingles.


----------



## tyky

Go Flo
It's your birthday
Heeeyy

Get busy

Post 5000


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> 16 to go
> hurry i am tired



They make pills for tired


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Hmmm, Can I have the middle leg?  hairier is better.  Tingles the smooth regions you know.  When ya got a boyzillion, everything tingles.



 You told me no carpet


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Go Flo
> It's your birthday
> Heeeyy
> 
> Get busy
> 
> Post 5000



Okay I am tired but that made me laugh out loud out loud!!!


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> They make pills for tired



Stacker II  Where did those things go to?


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Stacker II  Where did those things go to?



May have come off the market with hearts exploding and such!!!!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Stacker II  Where did those things go to?



The FDA didn't approve, you remember


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> You told me no carpet



For women no carpet.  Menz a differents story.  Makes me sick just joking about it


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Hmmm, Can I have the middle leg?  hairier is better.  Tingles the smooth regions you know.  When ya got a boyzillion, everything tingles.



I would get a boyzilian but I don't want to drive to Prince Frederick or further when I need a touch up.  I will stick with the Mach 5.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> For women no carpet.  Menz a differents story.  Makes me sick just joking about it



You truly are a freak
I knew you were funny.. but I never expected this from you


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> You truly are a freak
> I knew you were funny.. but I never expected this from you



Freaks come out at night


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> You truly are a freak
> I knew you were funny.. but I never expected this from you



yeah well you know.  hang around here enough and things get weird!!


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> The FDA didn't approve, you remember



That was ephedra.  That stuff rocked.  I lived on Stacker II and / or Rip Fuel for a year or two.  

I guess the new stuff is Red Bull.  Not as affective on me.  

Tyky and I drove from FL in the middle of the night with stacker II's.  That was an adventure.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Freaks come out at night



are you trying to get to 5000 tonight to?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> yeah well you know.  hang around here enough and things get weird!!



start the countdown, I'm getting sleepy


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> yeah well you know.  hang around here enough and things get weird!!



10 to go


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> are you trying to get to 5000 tonight to?



Hell to the NO


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Freaks come out at night




I am not an animal!!!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> 10 to go



he's not posting, shall we hit the sack


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Hell to the NO



have a little faith


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> I am not an animal!!!



9 to go


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I am not an animal!!!



WTF, is that in your av


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> That was ephedra.  That stuff rocked.  I lived on Stacker II and / or Rip Fuel for a year or two.
> 
> I guess the new stuff is Red Bull.  Not as affective on me.
> 
> Tyky and I drove from FL in the middle of the night with stacker II's.  That was an adventure.



When I was a gym rat I used Ephedrine and black coffee.  I zinged for a bit while hitting the weights!


----------



## LusbyMom

8
damn he is slow


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> WTF, is that in your av



Isn't that the guy from Nacho Libre?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> When I was a gym rat I used Ephedrine and black coffee.  I zinged for a bit while hitting the weights!



WOOT WOOT


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> 9 to go



Ya gotta hate forum peer pressure and after all this I will not win will I?


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> WOOT WOOT



What the hell is a WOOT?


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Ya gotta hate forum peer pressure and after all this I will not win will I?



7 to go


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Isn't that the guy from Nacho Libre?



Capt Chaos from the Cannon Ball Run movies.  I love that guy!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Ya gotta hate forum peer pressure and after all this I will not win will I?



Wait I thought that was the deal, no more postin' after 5k


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> What the hell is a WOOT?



5

Whats wrong?  Performance Anxiety?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Capt Chaos from the Cannon Ball Run movies.  I love that guy!!!



Give me an F


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Wait I thought that was the deal, no more postin' after 5k



Bite*work*.  Would say *me* but I kinda like the guy!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> What the hell is a WOOT?



Damn you are old

and you better make post 5000 special


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Give me an F



FART?


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Bite*work*.  Would say *me* but I kinda like the guy!!!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Damn you are old
> 
> and you better make post 5000 special



Yeah but my nipples are supposed to be hairy!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> FART?



*Give me a L*


----------



## workaholic

Yeah Flo.  1 more.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> 5
> 
> Whats wrong?  Performance Anxiety?



Nothing wrong here.  I have typed my last ten posts with no hands and no feet!!!! 

5000, oooh that last 0 felt good!!!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Nothing wrong here.  I have typed my last ten posts with no hands and no feet!!!!
> 
> 5000, oooh that last 0 felt good!!!!!



Damn that wore me out, thanks I can roll over now


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Nothing wrong here.  I have typed my last ten posts with no hands and no feet!!!!
> 
> 5000, oooh that last 0 felt good!!!!!



   now clean your keyboard


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Damn that wore me out, thanks I can roll over now


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Damn that wore me out, thanks I can roll over now



Good thing he has a fleshlight!  Night nite.  Goin home!


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Nothing wrong here.  I have typed my last ten posts with no hands and no feet!!!!
> 
> 
> 5000, oooh that last 0 felt good!!!!!



So how many was that tonight?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> now clean your keyboard



Monitor took the worst of it!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Good thing he has a fleshlight!  Night nite.  Goin home!



Goodnight TTYL


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> So how many was that tonight?



Over 100


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Over 100



phewww it was good for me, how bout you


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Over 100



I think Tiki is close to 150.  Smoke coming off the keyboard.  LOL

Congrats I guess you officially have no life.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> phewww it was good for me, how bout you



I am so wore out.  You guys are awesome!!!!  can't wait for 6000.  Gonna wear special thong and get fresh boyzillion for the occassion.  Might even take pics!!!!


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> I am so wore out.  You guys are awesome!!!!  can't wait for 6000.  Gonna wear special thong and get fresh boyzillion for the occassion.  Might even take pics!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> I am so wore out.  You guys are awesome!!!!  can't wait for 6000.  Gonna wear special thong and get fresh boyzillion for the occassion.  Might even take pics!!!!



You still have my number deleted i hope


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> I think Tiki is close to 150.  Smoke coming off the keyboard.  LOL
> 
> Congrats I guess you officially have no life.



Wow.  When I grow up......................but till then


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> You still have my number deleted i hope



No cuz you won't stop texting me and I hate forgetting who it is that sends me hairy chest pics.  

Love ya, mean it

night. goin home


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


>



Whats a little hot wax ripping amongst friends!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> No cuz you won't stop texting me and I hate forgetting who it is that sends me hairy chest pics.
> 
> Love ya, mean it
> 
> night. goin home



drive safe... and my blinds are open. it's your turn


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> No cuz you won't stop texting me and I hate forgetting who it is that sends me hairy chest pics.
> 
> Love ya, mean it
> 
> night. goin home



Later.  It is shaggin' time.

Lusby you win for tonight.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Later.  It is shaggin' time.
> 
> Lusby you win for tonight.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> drive safe... and my blinds are open. it's your turn



Sweet.  promise not to mess the siding again!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


>



he lied.  You win nothing!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> he lied.  You win nothing!!!



GO HOME


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> he lied.  You win nothing!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



is he shagging himself.. or are you done already


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



Hey You.  Upstairs.  Now.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Hey You.  Upstairs.  Now.



GO AWAY you two


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> is he shagging himself.. or are you done already



If she doesn't show up soon I am pulling out the Dyson.  

J/K


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Hey You.  Upstairs.  Now.



 yes sir


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> If she doesn't show up soon I am pulling out the Dyson.
> 
> J/K


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


>



Isn't your hubby waiting


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Isn't your hubby waiting



No he passed out about 2 and a half hours ago... he works to hard


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Isn't your hubby waiting


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> No he passed out about 2 and a half hours ago... he works to hard



Mine works too hard too but he waits for me


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Mine works too hard too but he waits for me


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


>



Ok I am cuming


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Ok I am cuming



With out me?  Did Kelb come over again?


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> With out me?  Did Kelb come over *again*?


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


>


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>



How was *$?


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> How was *$?


*k's is ALWAYS great. Its nice to just relax and have great conversations with people, plus it was nice as hell outside so thats where we sat.


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> *k's is ALWAYS great. Its nice to just relax and have great conversations with people, plus it was nice as hell outside so thats where we sat.



Cool. I had to work.





























I win.


----------



## 4d2008

Nope


----------



## Mousebaby

I win!


----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


you made your presence known. now leave.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> you made your presence known. now leave.


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


well at LEAST outta this tread!!! geez


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> well at LEAST outta this tread!!! geez



I win again.


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> I win again.


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


>


**
*GO AWAY!*​


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> **
> *GO AWAY!*​



No. Where is everyone else?


----------



## toppick08

4d hurted my feelings.


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> 4d hurted my feelings.




Good ? SMD, where is everyone this morning? musta been a great  last night.


----------



## smdavis65

toppick08 said:


> 4d hurted my feelings.



Cheer up...


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> Good ? SMD, where is everyone this morning? musta been a great  last night.



 I guess so.


----------



## toppick08

smdavis65 said:


> Cheer up...



I'm in recovery.


----------



## jwwb2000

I win!!

time for breakfast.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I win!!
> 
> time for breakfast.


Nope, I win.


----------



## dn0121




----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 55967


----------



## jwwb2000

As close to a carmel machiato as I can get this morning


----------



## kelb

I Win!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

morning everyone


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> As close to a carmel machiato as I can get this morning


had alot of people telling me YOU FLY ILL BUY today. I would but Im trying to get my arse outta here 


kelb said:


> I Win!!!!


never.


kvj21075 said:


> morning everyone


----------



## dn0121

How do you get a kleenex to dance?


----------



## kvj21075

put a little boogie in it !!!!


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> How do you get a kleenex to dance?





kvj21075 said:


> put a little boogie in it !!!!



LOL Blow a little boogie in it


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> LOL Blow a little boogie in it





kvj21075 said:


> put a little boogie in it !!!!


----------



## dn0121

What do you get when a dog walks across the sun?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> LOL Blow a little boogie in it


you would make sure you blow it wouldnt you?! dirty dirty girl


----------



## kvj21075

dead dog!!


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> What do you get when a dog walks across the sun?


HOt dog!



kvj21075 said:


> you would make sure you blow it wouldnt you?! dirty dirty girl



OH YEAH!!


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> HOt dog!





	

		
			
		

		
	
you rock (as always)


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> dead dog!!



 miss kittyvomitjuice how are you 2day? feeling better?


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> miss kittyvomitjuice how are you 2day? feeling better?


much better today, just mild nausea, and ive only run into 2 walls this morning!! im hoping ill be ready to drink by tomorrow!!!  and thank you for asking.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> miss kittyvomitjuice how are you 2day? feeling better?


 I just asked her that in a diff tread  we are brothers


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> much better today, just mild nausea, and ive only run into 2 walls this morning!! im hoping ill be ready to drink by tomorrow!!!  and thank you for asking.



Good, sounds like you have the same thing as Bertha.  Shes getting better too.  I think it was the *$ I took home to her.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I just asked her that in a diff tread  we are brothers


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Good, sounds like you have the same thing as Bertha.  Shes getting better too.  I think it was the *$ I took home to her.


nah- i was starting a new medication, and then it almost killed me!


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> nah- i was starting a new medication, and then it almost killed me!





	

		
			
		

		
	
  no talk about u dying


----------



## kvj21075

nah- i was starting a new medication, and then puppys starting flying out my arse!





better?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 55974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no talk about u dying


FOR REAL!!!!!!!!! SHE IS THE ONLY ONE THAT SENDS ME THE TEXT MSG's THAT I MISS THE MOST!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> FOR REAL!!!!!!!!! SHE IS THE ONLY ONE THAT SENDS ME THE TEXT MSG's THAT I MISS THE MOST!


SCORE!!!!!!


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> FOR REAL!!!!!!!!! SHE IS THE ONLY ONE THAT SENDS ME THE TEXT MSG's THAT I MISS THE MOST!


thats better than I get,  cuz your the only one who sends me any


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> thats better than I get, cuz your the only one who sends me any


 well then Ill start sending you better ones


----------



## dn0121

KVJ  here are some more animals to poop, I mean play around with


----------



## kvj21075

you are awesome, but you need to put ...... around it, to show they poop


----------



## kelb

This thread has officially gone to ####   .......   <------


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> you are awesome, but you need to put ...... around it, to show they poop



thats for you to do, thats why I gave them to you


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> KVJ  here are some more animals to poop, I mean play around with
> 
> View attachment 55979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......... ...... ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......... ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......... .....



...


----------



## kvj21075

darnit


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> This thread has officially gone to ####   .......   <------





	

		
			
		

		
	
is here to save the day


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> darnit



right click on the image and save it then you can click on the paper click to add it whenever you want


----------



## kvj21075

and that takes way too much work, i too lazy


----------



## LusbyMom

Morning everyone... I am heading out to work


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> and that takes way too much work, i too lazy



nah I think you have proved that your not in other threads but LOL anyways






Hi Lusby


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Morning everyone... I am heading out to work



Morning all.  Lusby, who are you trying to kid?  Work? yeah...........okay. Your story!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Morning all.  Lusby, who are you trying to kid?  Work? yeah...........okay. Your story!



I said I was headed to work.. I didn't say I was actually going to WORK


----------



## 4d2008

I win, (ok, back to picking up the house).


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I win, (ok, back to picking up the house).



You can't win If I'm winning


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I win, (ok, back to picking up the house).


u is strong if u can pick up a house


----------



## rich70

I win!


----------



## kvj21075

no.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I said I was headed to work.. I didn't say I was actually going to WORK



Kudos for admitting it!

Would let you win for that but not going to!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Im still winning.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Kudos for admitting it!
> 
> Would let you win for that but not going to!!!!



But I am actually doing some work.. it's Friday.. gotta do payroll


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im still winning.


whatcha wearing today?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> whatcha wearing today?


black shorts, black tank top.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> black shorts, black tank top.


that sounds gay...are you wearing flip flops or sandals too? youve ruined my daydream


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> that sounds gay...are you wearing flip flops or sandals too? youve ruined my daydream


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> that sounds gay...are you wearing flip flops or sandals too? youve ruined my daydream


nope.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> nope.



shoulda just said you were naked


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> shoulda just said you were naked


whatcha wearing?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> whatcha wearing?



I'm naked


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> that sounds gay...are you wearing flip flops or sandals too? youve ruined my daydream



are you saying 4d is a


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> are you saying 4d is a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56002



Flamer?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'm naked




Why oh WHy could i not be reborn as KelBs chair??!?!?!??!?!?! 



dn0121 said:


> are you saying 4d is a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56002



and im just saying, black shorts, black shirt, you guys like to meet at starbucks alot...... just saying....... hmmmmm...... hot... yeh


----------



## tyky




----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> Why oh WHy could i not be reborn as KelBs chair??!?!?!??!?!?!



I'd sit on your face anytime honey!


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'd sit on your face anytime honey!


SCORE!!!!!!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>



Did I win yet


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> SCORE!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

HEELLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO 4D???????? whered u go???? im sorry- im sure u look very sexy in your black short and black tank top........ im sorry


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> HEELLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO 4D???????? whered u go???? im sorry- im sure u look very sexy in your black short and black tank top........ im sorry


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


abahahhahahahahahhahahahha



i mean...

Kel!!!! no!!!!! mean!!!! bad!!!!! Go to my room!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> abahahhahahahahahhahahahha
> 
> 
> 
> i mean...
> 
> Kel!!!! no!!!!! mean!!!! bad!!!!! Go to my room!!!


----------



## 4d2008

without me this thread is dead.... I win.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> without me this thread is dead.... I win.


let me make it up to you, ill take you to a broadway show


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> without me this thread is dead.... I win.



no you don't

I'm gonna go look at new vehicles today, I don't know what I want


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> no you don't
> 
> I'm gonna go look at new vehicles today, I don't know what I want


have any that stick out in your mind right now???? i love my new car


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> let me make it up to you, ill take you to a broadway show


Toby's Dinner Theatre in Baltimore... Love it...


tyky said:


> no you don't
> 
> I'm gonna go look at new vehicles today, I don't know what I want


well thats not a good start... do you at least have a TYPE of vehicle you want?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> have any that stick out in your mind right now???? i love my new car



Navigator or Sequoia


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Toby's Dinner Theatre in Baltimore... Love it...
> 
> well thats not a good start... do you at least have a TYPE of vehicle you want?



LG SUV, has to be over 6k lbs


----------



## kelb

I just watched that lesbo vid from yesterday and I'm all  and bothered.. UGH.... Thats just means I WIN!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I just watched that lesbo vid from yesterday and I'm all  and bothered.. UGH.... Thats just means I WIN!


I watched it before you so I win.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I watched it before you so I win.



but now I'm alone and .... so that means I win....


----------



## kvj21075

wanna make a lesbo video??  that means i win


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> wanna make a lesbo video??  that means i win



Yes!


oh and if we do... then I will let you win!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> wanna make a lesbo video?? that means i win


 


kelb said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> oh and if we do... then I will let you win!!!!


you both win... Im out.


----------



## kvj21075

bf and i watched "two hot brunettes make this blondie thier *****" last night haha


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> bf and i watched "two hot brunettes make this blondie thier *****" last night haha


----------



## kelb

KV...looks like WE win!!!!


----------



## tyky




----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


> KV...looks like WE win!!!!



I would like to bite onto your ass take lock jaw and have you drag me to death


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>



Ok you can be in the vid too!!!!

Then all 3 of us win!!


----------



## kvj21075

its a sexy train!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> its a sexy train!



Chooo Choooo


----------



## kvj21075

Kendra Wilkinson (girls next door) is engaged to Hank Baskett of the eagles!!! whoo hoo, i named one of my cats after kendra


----------



## flomaster

Jeez, just playing catch up in thread and wow.  Got video, lesbian sex and hotness.  OMG!  Might be late for work!!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Jeez, just playing catch up in thread and wow.  Got video, lesbian sex and hotness.  OMG!  Might be late for work!!!!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> I would like to bite onto your ass take lock jaw and have you drag me to death



Umm... lol.. I didnt know you even talked to me?! That might be the 1st thing you have ever said to me... 1st impressions are everything


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


>



have you checked out any special pages today?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

flomaster said:


> Jeez, just playing catch up in thread and wow.  Got video, lesbian sex and hotness.  OMG!  Might be late for work!!!!



ugh. this thread got legs...how much of that is worth reading back on?


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> ugh. this thread got legs...how much of that is worth reading back on?



about 2 pages back


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> about 2 pages back



Nothing brutally interesting that I could see 

SO WHO'S OFF THIS TUESDAY?!


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> Nothing brutally interesting that I could see
> 
> SO WHO'S OFF THIS TUESDAY?!


not i


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Nothing brutally interesting that I could see
> 
> SO WHO'S OFF THIS TUESDAY?!



me me me... actually I thought SOMETHING was being planned for tuesday but i have not heard much about it since


----------



## kvj21075

i need suggestions on where to eat tonight.... somewhere in lex park or solomons/lusby area... tia


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> me me me... actually I thought SOMETHING was being planned for tuesday but i have not heard much about it since



Wanna go fishin?  
Thats my plan


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i need suggestions on where to eat tonight.... somewhere in lex park or solomons/lusby area... tia



CD Cafe


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> CD Cafe


what and where is that?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i need suggestions on where to eat tonight.... somewhere in lex park or solomons/lusby area... tia



how about mechanicsville around 7?


----------



## dn0121

Im off Tuesday !!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> what and where is that?



Steak, Pastas and seafood in Solomons


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> i need suggestions on where to eat tonight.... somewhere in lex park or solomons/lusby area... tia



Frying Pan


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> how about mechanicsville around 7?


i know im welcome to eat there anytime , but ill have friends with me... can u handle it????


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Im off Tuesday !!



Me too


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Frying Pan


ohhhhh ive heard about the frying pan, that might work... what else?


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Frying Pan



I forgot about that place, it's cheap too


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Frying Pan



  do they serve dinner


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> do they serve dinner


yeh i just thought about that- i want good dinner food- not good breakfast food!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> yeh i just thought about that- i want good dinner food- not good breakfast food!



CD Cafe then


----------



## kvj21075

ok im driving home- ill be home in an hour- i expect to see more suggestions!!! TTYL!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i know im welcome to eat there anytime , but ill have friends with me... can u handle it????



NO way your friends are as hot as you!


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## 4d2008

i win


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> i win


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> have you checked out any special pages today?



kelb and porn in search gave me nothing of value


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


your dancing cause I win


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> kelb and porn in search gave me nothing of value



wrong page


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> your dancing cause I win



YOU WIN!!!! 



oh crap.. you dont win because I just posted.. sorry


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> YOU WIN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh crap.. you dont win because I just posted.. sorry



oh wait I win again.


----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


> Umm... lol.. I didnt know you even talked to me?! That might be the 1st thing you have ever said to me... 1st impressions are everything





that's how I roll


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Mine works too hard too but he waits for me





workaholic said:


>





tyky said:


> Ok I am cuming





workaholic said:


> With out me?  Did Kelb come over again?





LusbyMom said:


>



How did I miss this????


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> that's how I roll


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> oh wait I win again.



*YOU WIN!*



Crap


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> *YOU WIN!*
> 
> 
> 
> Crap


This isnt going to work


----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


>


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> wrong page



Bummer.  Guess I just have to wear loose pants to work!  Will be fine once the pain subsides I will okay.


----------



## WidowLady06

I win.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> This isnt going to work



 i'm trying to let you win!


----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


>





I'll rip your spine out and club you like a baby seal


----------



## UncleBacon

ps. that's a good thing


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> I'll rip your spine out and club you like a baby seal



*:SEXY:*


----------



## UncleBacon

you have no idea


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> you have no idea


----------



## UncleBacon

have 4d explain it to you


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> have 4d explain it to you



 whats wrong with you telling me?


----------



## UncleBacon

I'm more of a hands on type of person haha


----------



## pcjohnnyb

I win.


----------



## dn0121




----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> I win.



Being sneaky does NOT work! haha


----------



## clevalley

kelb said:


> Being sneaky does NOT work! haha



You guys are slicker than owl *s*hit!


----------



## rich70

Hi all


I win!


----------



## clevalley

rich70 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> I win!



Not yet.


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> I win.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



kelb, your posts make the best siggys!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> I win!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> kelb, your posts make the best siggys!!



 GREEEAAATTTTT more "kelb is a slut" siggys


----------



## pcjohnnyb

pcjohnnyb said:


> I win.





kelb said:


> Being sneaky does NOT work! haha





clevalley said:


> You guys are slicker than owl *s*hit!




It was worth a shot


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> GREEEAAATTTTT more "kelb is a slut" siggys



You just tell it like it is sweetie!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> You just tell it like it is sweetie!



I'm not shy!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> GREEEAAATTTTT more "kelb is a slut" siggys


Thanks for the siggy Kelb


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Thanks for the siggy Kelb



 GREAT!!!



Hey.. why does bacon what to club me like a baby seal?


oh yea and rip my spine out.. or something


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> GREAT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.. why does bacon what to club me like a baby seal?
> 
> 
> oh yea and rip my spine out.. or something


Trust me, its a good thing..

By the way, he said you have NEVER knocked on his door and I know I havent dissaproved you so maybe you should knock again.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Trust me, its a good thing..
> 
> By the way, he said you have NEVER knocked on his door and I know I havent dissaproved you so maybe you should knock again.



  ok i guess i want my spine ripped out then


----------



## WidowLady06

I win.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

WidowLady06 said:


> I win.


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> ok i guess i want my spine ripped out then



How about just poked out.........


----------



## kvj21075

Hey! I wanted dinner ideas and all i see is people talking about how big a slut KelB is...... and although this is true, I have decided not to share her with my dinner guests. But shame on all of you!!!


----------



## flomaster

Marching in Veterans day parade on Tuesday so I win right?


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Marching in Veterans day parade on Tuesday so I win right?


no.


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> no.



Can't a Vet get a break here?


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> How about just poked out.........







kvj21075 said:


> Hey! I wanted dinner ideas and all i see is people talking about how big a slut KelB is...... and although this is true, I have decided not to share her with my dinner guests. But shame on all of you!!!



 and


----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


> ok i guess i want my spine ripped out then




you have no idea....it might be the best 20-30 seconds ever


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> and


smack lower


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> you have no idea....it might be the best 20-30 seconds ever



I have 30 seconds to spare


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> I have 30 seconds to spare



so do I.


----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


> I have 30 seconds to spare



score


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> I have 30 seconds to spare


----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


> ok i guess i want my spine ripped out then




and remember the Love Shack is clothes optional


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> score


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Anyone doing anything tonight? :shrug:

PS: Lord I am bored...can't wait for the day to be over


----------



## frozenrain

Did someone say love shack?

I win


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Anyone doing anything tonight? :shrug:
> 
> PS: Lord I am bored...can't wait for the day to be over


Im going lift then go for a run in a second does that count for doing anything tonight? I think Im suppose to meet someone for dinner/drinks tonight too but not sure yet.

Oh and I win.


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> and remember the Love Shack is clothes optional



Taking my clothes off....


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Taking my clothes off....


:worthless


----------



## kelb

frozenrain said:


> Did someone say love shack?
> 
> I win


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> :worthless



 here ya go baby


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> here ya go baby


Back to hating you.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> here ya go baby


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Back to hating you.


----------



## toppick08

I win.


----------



## kelb

*KELB WINS!!!!*


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> here ya go baby



For once I am speechless!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


Where is my Kitty Vomit Juice, I like her soooooooooooooooooooo much more then you...


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> For once I am speechless!



I have that effect on men.. I was sitting on Black Fracis.. thats why you have not heard from him today.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Where is my Kitty Vomit Juice, I like her soooooooooooooooooooo much more then you...



shes at my house waiting for dinner


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> I have that effect on men.. I was sitting on Black Fracis.. thats why you have not heard from him today.



He made an appearance in Fight Club today


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> shes at my house waiting for dinner


Last word I got from her was something about going postal on all the drivers around her and killing em all  I think she was having a rough drive home.


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> He made an appearance in Fight Club today


THen POOF he was gone! 



4d2008 said:


> Last word I got from her was something about going postal on all the drivers around her and killing em all  I think she was having a rough drive home.



HAHAHAHA


----------



## kelb

OK I'm going home.. everyone have fun at 4ds house!! :

Have a rockin party!


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> I have that effect on men.. I was sitting on Black Fracis.. thats why you have not heard from him today.



I love your rolls.  They look like 2 squished baby butts!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> OK I'm going home.. everyone have fun at 4ds house!! :
> 
> Have a rockin party!


You too hun.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> OK I'm going home.. everyone have fun at 4ds house!! :
> 
> Have a rockin party!




Have a good weekend.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Damn, I am still stuck here for a few more hours and have to work all weekend... Hope everyone enjoys there weekend though!


----------



## flomaster

Gtmustang88 said:


> Damn, I am still stuck here for a few more hours and have to work all weekend... Hope everyone enjoys there weekend though!



I work nights and here till 1130.  Feel better?


----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I win.



Uhhhhhhh...........NO


----------



## toppick08

game over


----------



## 4d2008

um ya, and the game isnt over till I say its over











Game over, I win.


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> game over



Game On!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Game On!


No its ok, I said the game was over. You can leave now.


----------



## UncleBacon

blah blah blah....I win


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> No its ok, I said the game was over. You can leave now.



I have yet to conquer.  Not leavin.  Its jarhead side of me!!!


----------



## toppick08

Did I win ?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> I have yet to conquer.  Not leavin.  Its jarhead side of me!!!



Are you gonna try for 6000 tonight? 

I am going to take a nap


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> Did I win ?



You did not!


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


> Did I win ?



Go find your truck


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Are you gonna try for 6000 tonight?
> 
> I am going to take a nap



Can't see it.


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> Go find your truck





I have found it three times this week........


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> blah blah blah....I win


Hey Bacon, I think I was stood up tonight I havent heard from  so Im just going to grab a bite to eat then head over to s house for movies. I think  and  are going as well. Let me know if you want to come too. Text / call. Im logging off..

To the rest of ya CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU TOMORROW NIGHT!!! and if your not coming tomorrow night... Why not?


----------



## UncleBacon

a buddy is in town for the weekend so I might hang with him for a little bit but afterwards I'll give you a call....I want to get my drink on


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> a buddy is in town for the weekend so I might hang with him for a little bit but afterwards I'll give you a call....*I want to get my drink on*


So do I


----------



## UncleBacon

I'm getting my drink on fo shizzle


----------



## jwwb2000

Movie nite at my place.


----------



## jwwb2000

UncleBacon said:


> I'm getting my drink on fo shizzle



Some of us did that already due to


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Movie nite at my place.


WELL THERE WENT THE   Im waiting on a text/call from  then Im heading out for some food and then Ill be there.


----------



## UncleBacon

I'm about to hop in the shower...


----------



## toppick08

jwwb2000 said:


> Movie nite at my place.


----------



## jwwb2000

toppick08 said:


>




Oh yeah....that was supposed to be on the DL....


----------



## puggymom

Have I won yet?


----------



## WidowLady06

Everyone is gone, so I win!


----------



## puggymom

WidowLady06 said:


> Everyone is gone, so I win!



Are those your puggies?


----------



## WidowLady06

puggymom said:


> Are those your puggies?



No, but they look exactly like them.  Anvil on top and Mace on bottom.


----------



## jwwb2000

My puggie is a lovie along with the big bad boxer along with the two snowshoe siamese cats.


----------



## puggymom

jwwb2000 said:


> My puggie is a lovie along with the big bad boxer along with the two snowshoe siamese cats.



Pugs are cuddlers!!
Here is Phin (pug) and Marino (shih-tzu)


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Everyone is gone, so I win!



Right here lurking!  I win


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> My puggie is a lovie along with the big bad boxer along with the two snowshoe siamese cats.



never heard of a Snowshoe Siamese.


----------



## WidowLady06

puggymom said:


> Pugs are cuddlers!!
> Here is Phin (pug) and Marino (shih-tzu)



These are my babies.....Anvil, Mace, and both boys with their heads so cute.


----------



## WidowLady06

oh, and I WIN.  Since I'm the only one here......


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> oh, and I WIN.  Since I'm the only one here......



Are not


----------



## WidowLady06

Yes, I am.  You're an evil figment of my imagination.  Begone, evil.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Yes, I am.  You're an evil figment of my imagination.  Begone, evil.



I am not one to begone or poofed out of existence.  I will be here to anoint you with the terrors that a Flo can deliver!


----------



## WidowLady06

I know I have some insect repellant around here somewhere......


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> I know I have some insect repellant around here somewhere......



That wasn't very nice.  You hurt my feeling!  just one of them.


----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> That wasn't very nice.  You hurt my feeling!  just one of them.



Sorry, feeling like crap tonight.  I'll do better tomorrow.


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


>



:shock: There's more people hiding?  I thought everyone had plans but me!


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> :shock: There's more people hiding?  I thought everyone had plans but me!



I just got home


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> I just got home



Okay, trying to live vicarously while I have this damn crud thing.

Do anything fun tonight?


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> :shock: There's more people hiding?  I thought everyone had plans but me!



 I just woke up!


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Sorry, feeling like crap tonight.  I'll do better tomorrow.



You will think of meaner things to say and try to hurt more than one of my feelings?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> I am not one to begone or poofed out of existence.  I will be here to anoint you with the terrors *that a Flo can deliver!*



Okay now that sounds really gross... and more like Aunt Flo then a Flomaster


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> You will think of meaner things to say and try to hurt more than one of my feelings?



ummmm.......yeah.  'Cause that's what I do.  Sarcasm.  More than a service, it's a way of life.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Okay now that sounds really gross... and more like Aunt Flo then a Flomaster



After reading it again you are right and I like it!


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> ummmm.......yeah.  'Cause that's what I do.  Sarcasm.  More than a service, it's a way of life.



You slay me with your words!


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> You slay me with your words!



It is difficult to have a battle of wits with an unarmed person.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> It is difficult to have a battle of wits with an unarmed person.



Someone please get Widow and Flo a room, so they can battle this out


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> Someone please get Widow and Flo a room, so they can battle this out



Unless you want me to spread this crud to all of SoMD, no room for a while.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> It is difficult to have a battle of wits with an unarmed person.



My lord.  A woman who can spit the venom of a snake and uses it to kill her victims.  My, you could be interesting.


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> Someone please get Widow and Flo a room, so they can battle this out



Oh, and he's the only one who will play with me right now.  Everybody else apparently has a life.  

I'm sick as a dog, that's my excuse.  Flo....what's yours?


----------



## workaholic

Wassup did I win yet?


----------



## WidowLady06

workaholic said:


> Wassup did I win yet?



Hell, no.  :


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Wassup did I win yet?



Nope, nadda


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Oh, and he's the only one who will play with me right now.  Everybody else apparently has a life.
> 
> I'm sick as a dog, that's my excuse.  Flo....what's yours?



I am at work 

Hope you feel better


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> I am at work
> 
> Hope you feel better



Thank you.  You're nice.  Wanna be friends?  









(I'm a little loopy on meds right now.  :hic: )


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Thank you.  You're nice.  Wanna be friends?
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm a little loopy on meds right now.  :hic: )



Sure.  Sounds great!


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Sure.  Sounds great!



Awwe Isn't that sweet


----------



## tyky

Did I miss anything today?


----------



## WidowLady06

workaholic said:


> Awwe Isn't that sweet



You be nice or I'll  on you!


----------



## workaholic

WidowLady06 said:


> You be nice or I'll  on you!



Feeling that bad huh?  That sucks.


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> Did I miss anything today?



apparently Kelb said some slutty things that are now part of siggy's all over the boards.

pug pictures were displayed.

and that's about all.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> *apparently Kelb said some slutty things that are now part of siggy's all over the boards*.
> 
> pug pictures were displayed.
> 
> and that's about all.


----------



## workaholic

WidowLady06 said:


> apparently Kelb said some slutty things that are now part of siggy's all over the boards.
> 
> pug pictures were displayed.
> 
> and that's about all.



Yeah last night was out of control.  Funny as hell.


----------



## WidowLady06

workaholic said:


> Feeling that bad huh?  That sucks.



My kids are germ factories.  They bring this stuff home, feel bad for a day or so and I'm laid up for two weeks.

Demon spawn.

But thank you!


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Awwe Isn't that sweet



He come on.  Just got her to be nice to me.  I don't get much nice!


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> He come on.  Just got her to be nice to me.  I don't get much nice!



True.  Your are usually Tyky's and Lusby's whipping boy.


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> Thank you.  You're nice.  Wanna be friends?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm a little loopy on meds right now.  :hic: )




Flo nice???


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> True.  Your are usually Tyky's and Lusby's whipping boy.



Flo


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Flo



Did you edit this? I swear I just saw the whip and then Flo


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Flo nice???



I can be nice when I wanna!


----------



## WidowLady06

Tyky - I like your revolving door saying, but have you seen this?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Did you edit this? I swear I just saw the whip and then Flo


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Tyky - I like your revolving door saying, but have you seen this?



ouch


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> I can be nice when I wanna!



Uh huh... when you want something


----------



## tyky

Workaholic bought me a new SUV today


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Workaholic bought me a new SUV today









So what did you get?


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Workaholic bought me a new SUV today



Anything for you babe.  

Now bend over.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Anything for you babe.
> 
> Now bend over.




A Buick Enclave, Workinonadingdong can you find a pic online and post it please


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> A Buick Enclave, Workinonadingdong can you find a pic online and post it please



BUICK ENCLAVE - The finest luxury crossover ever


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> BUICK ENCLAVE - The finest luxury crossover ever



That one is brown


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> That one is brown



Here.  Here is a white one.  http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/notes-from-the-parking-lot-2008-buick-enclave-1.jpg


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Here.  Here is a white one.  http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/notes-from-the-parking-lot-2008-buick-enclave-1.jpg



:muchbetter:


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Uh huh... when you want something



And you think I want something from Widow?


----------



## workaholic

Dude where is everyone?  CIP?  *K?


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Dude where is everyone?  CIP?  *K?



Tried to do dinner at CIP and it was packed!


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Tried to do dinner at CIP and it was packed!



We did Ruby's.  Was packed as well if you wanted a table.  The bar was empty.  We met Chasey and Daydreamer there.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> And you think I want something from Widow?



She doesn't have a man so yeah


----------



## workaholic

Slow night tonight.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Dude where is everyone?  CIP?  *K?



Movie night at jwwb's and we weren't invited


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Movie night at jwwb's and we weren't invited



Gotcha.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Gotcha.



wow you were winning for 8 minutes


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> She doesn't have a penis so yeah



Thats nice. Such a potty mouth!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Thats nice. Such a potty mouth!


HUH???? I didn't say that!


----------



## workaholic

You have to check this out.  

http://forums.somd.com/life-southern-maryland/160419-pocket-taser-guns.html#post3376946


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> You have to check this out.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/life-southern-maryland/160419-pocket-taser-guns.html#post3376946



That was dumb


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> That was dumb



I had to post it.  I know too many people that would do that.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I had to post it.  I know too many people that would do that.



like his dad


----------



## frozenrain

Just watched a very sad film that made me cry but I am here to win


----------



## frozenrain

Still the winner-good night everyone .Have a fantastic weekend!!


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> Still the winner-good night everyone .Have a fantastic weekend!!



Night. Not the winner cuz I am.  Night all!


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Still the winner-good night everyone .Have a fantastic weekend!!



Nighty night


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Night. Not the winner cuz I am.  Night all!


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> Nighty night



good night


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> good night


----------



## frozenrain

Like the Waltons all these goodnights but 
finally one last night night
Good night


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Like the Waltons all these goodnights but
> finally one last night night
> Good night



good night ALREADY


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


>



I have to refuel my energy pods in order to get ahead on this thread.


Although now I have had a burst of energy. 

Catch you guys later



The winner


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> good night ALREADY



Think she really left this time?


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> I have to refuel my energy pods in order to get ahead on this thread.
> 
> 
> Although now I have had a burst of energy.
> 
> Catch you guys later
> 
> 
> 
> The winner


----------



## dn0121

MMMM Coffee


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 56053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMMM Coffee



Shouldn't you be in bed?


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> Shouldn't you be in bed?



ya right I just made an espresso


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> ya right I just made an espresso



Yeah well I slept from 6-9


----------



## dn0121

i win


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> i win



WRONG




I win


----------



## dn0121

I am the winner, you are the wiener.


----------



## flomaster

I win!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> I am the winner, you are the wiener.



I am sorry.... you are dyslexic


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> I am sorry.... you are dyslexic



how so?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> I win!!!!



GO TO BED


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> GO TO BED



After I win!


----------



## dn0121

flocking flock, will you flockers go2bed


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> how so?



I am the winner, you are the wiener.

I know you meant to call yourself a wiener and me a winner


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> flocking flock, will you flockers go2bed



What is my present??????


----------



## dn0121

im going to bed see some of you tomorrow


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> im going to bed see some of you tomorrow



  I WIN!!!!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

no I do


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> no I do



 SLEEP BOY SLEEP


----------



## EmnJoe




----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


>





I'll be down later.


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> I'll be down later.


----------



## WidowLady06

I win.

Have a great day.  Bye!


----------



## puggymom




----------



## 4d2008

Today is my day so I win.


----------



## workaholic

4d2008 said:


> Today is my day so I win.



You up awful early for a guy who is having an all night party at his place today.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Today is my day so I win.



nope.


----------



## puggymom

i win


----------



## 4d2008

workaholic said:


> You up awful early for a guy who is having an all night party at his place today.


I really dont sleep all that much.


----------



## WidowLady06

puggymom said:


> i win



No, my turn.  I win.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> No, my turn. I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


>



mmmm.  coffee.  

I win.


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> mmmm. coffee.
> 
> I win.


good idea actually, think Ill make some. been up since 6 and havent had a cup yet (to me)


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> good idea actually, think Ill make some. been up since 6 and havent had a cup yet (to me)



stay away from the caffeine


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> good idea actually, think Ill make some. been up since 6 and havent had a cup yet (to me)



I second that .

It's the first thing one does in the morning, didn't you know?

(Hell, even my kids know not to talk to me until I've had my coffee)


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


Good Morning


tyky said:


> stay away from the caffeine


 I FORGOT!!!  To Late its already brewing..... If I start to  Ill let you me tonight.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I FORGOT!!!  To Late its already brewing..... If I start to  Ill let you me tonight.


----------



## tyky

I am the winner


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> I am the winner



 nope


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



Get out


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Get out


its a great song  So what did you buy?


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> its a great song  So what did you buy?



Buick Enclave


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Buick Enclave


OUTSTANDING!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> OUTSTANDING!


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> Buick Enclave



It's very pretty....pictures were posted.


----------



## 4d2008

Need to get some things done for tonight bbl... Gotta figure out where to set up the generator if it comes and the stripper poll


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> never heard of a Snowshoe Siamese.



See my avatar....that is one of the kitties.  He is a siamese with white paws, hence the snowshoe.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> It's very pretty....pictures were posted.



Thanks, we were at the dealership and I told hubby I liked the one that was on the showroom floor, ya know the one that caused them to move all the other cars out of the way to get that one out  Hubby told the sales guy "get it out, gas it up and write it up, we'll be back in an hour"
It was


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> See my avatar....that is one of the kitties. He is a siamese with white paws, hence the snowshoe.


and it is a very pretty pussy. I love your pussy. So soft and warm. I like to pet your pussy. Your pussy likes it when I pet it too.


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> Thanks, we were at the dealership and I told hubby I liked the one that was on the showroom floor, ya know the one that caused them to move all the other cars out of the way to get that one out  Hubby told the sales guy "get it out, gas it up and write it up, we'll be back in an hour"
> It was



Yummy.  Love a man who takes charge.


----------



## WidowLady06

Crap, dogs want to go out.....AGAIN.  I'm buying a fence, I tell you.  This is getting really, really old.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Yummy.  Love a man who takes charge.



I'm taking charge. I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> I'm taking charge. I win.



Sneaky.  But no go.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Sneaky.  But no go.



Darn. 

I win now.


----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## tyky

I am at Lindas and I still win


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I am at Lindas and I still win


Cafe? and you didnt invite me?


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Cafe? and you didnt invite me?



yup, sorry but it is taking forever


----------



## WidowLady06

I win.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


>



Are you toasting my win?  Thank you!


----------



## Mousebaby

4d2008 said:


>



How bout now????  Did I win this time???


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Are you toasting my win? Thank you!


Nope


Mousebaby said:


> How bout now???? Did I win this time???


and Nope.


----------



## WidowLady06

Mousebaby said:


> How bout now????  Did I win this time???



Nope, I just won.  4d conceded.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Nope, I just won. 4d conceded.


No Ford IS conceded.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> No Ford IS conceded.



I didn't want to say anything, but now that you've opened Pandora's box.....


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> I didn't want to say anything, but now that you've *opened Pandora's box*.....


 That sounds hot


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> That sounds hot



Sounds like you need to get you some of that some-some.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Sounds like you need to get you some of that some-some.


 one of these days. Still not looking but I AM keeping my eyes open.


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> Sounds like you need to get you some of that some-some.



So are you coming out to meet  everyone today/tonight?


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> So are you coming out to meet everyone today/tonight?


make it tonight... the rain isnt letting up till around 4 and its good to go the rest of the night..


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> So are you coming out to meet  everyone today/tonight?



Unfortunately, probably not.  I still feel like refried crap.  I love my kids but they don't understand the need for quiet time so by the time the sun goes down I'm usually ready to crawl into bed.  But everyone else can go and have fun.  I'll sit here.  Miserable.  With wet dogs.  And bored kids.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Unfortunately, probably not. I still feel like refried crap. I love my kids but they don't understand the need for quiet time so by the time the sun goes down I'm usually ready to crawl into bed. But everyone else can go and have fun. I'll sit here. Miserable. With wet dogs. And bored kids.


 hope you feel better.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> hope you feel better.



  Thank you.  Damn kids.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> make it tonight... the rain isnt letting up till around 4 and its good to go the rest of the night..



I checked weather.com and it says rain until 2:00. I hope it lets up because I have to leave by 5:30  

I will miss all the wild and crazy stuff which sucks because my camera battery is on charge


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> Unfortunately, probably not.  I still feel like refried crap.  I love my kids but they don't understand the need for quiet time so by the time the sun goes down I'm usually ready to crawl into bed.  But everyone else can go and have fun.  I'll sit here.  Miserable.  With wet dogs.  And bored kids.



Well you can bring the kids early... and getting out might make you feel better!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

 g'morning


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I checked weather.com and it says rain until 2:00. I hope it lets up because I have to leave by 5:30
> 
> I will miss all the wild and crazy stuff which sucks because my camera battery is on charge


really   your deff going to miss ALOT cause 90% of the people wont be here till after 6...


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> g'morning



If you hadn't stayed up all night you wouldn't just be waking up


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> really   your deff going to miss ALOT cause 90% of the people wont be here till after 6...



But you will be there and that is all that matters  




We already had plans to go out tonight and I don't think my friends wanna go to your party


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> But you will be there and that is all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already had plans to go out tonight and I don't think my friends wanna go to your party


well Ive waited as long as I could for clevalley to come over but I need to run and get some more stuff for tonight... Ill TTYAL...


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

ya that's what I get for making café mochas at 1130 last night


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> well Ive waited as long as I could for clevalley to come over but I need to run and get some more stuff for tonight... Ill TTYAL...



He probably forgot........

that bastage.


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


> He probably forgot........
> 
> that bastage.



You are not there yet?


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> You are not there yet?



no.........


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


> no.........



Well why not?? I know the rain isn't keeping you because I have seen you out in the rain


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> Well why not?? I know the rain isn't keeping you because I have seen you out in the rain



....I love being wet with you


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


> ....I love being wet with you


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

ok time to get up and out.


----------



## WidowLady06

I win.


----------



## tyky

Winner


----------



## WidowLady06

You may all bow down before the winner.....ME!


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> You may all bow down before the winner.....ME!



 I had it for soooo long


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> I had it for soooo long



I was trying to lull you into a sense of complacency.....

But I win.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> I was trying to lull you into a sense of complacency.....
> 
> But I win.



Sorry ladies, I WIN.


----------



## LusbyMom

So why are you people not at 4d's? You are missing a great time!! TYKY I thought you and work were going??? We just left there to come home and wait for the sitter.. and then we are heading back out.

Oh and the fire took a bit to start up but it was blazing when we left


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

we're on our way up


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> So why are you people not at 4d's? You are missing a great time!! TYKY I thought you and work were going??? We just left there to come home and wait for the sitter.. and then we are heading back out.
> 
> *Oh and the fire took a bit to start up but it was blazing when we left *




My wood is good....


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

TP are u there yet?


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> TP are u there yet?



Been there.....


----------



## smdavis65

LusbyMom said:


> So why are you people not at 4d's? You are missing a great time!! TYKY I thought you and work were going??? We just left there to come home and wait for the sitter.. and then we are heading back out.
> 
> Oh and the fire took a bit to start up but it was blazing when we left



Because I figured this would be a good time to finally win this G**D*** tread.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

should I bring chairs?


----------



## smdavis65

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> should I bring chairs?



YES.


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


> Been there.....



He had to go home and get clean he was stinky  He was working hard giving us his wood


----------



## WidowLady06

I win


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> I win



Sorry missy, you don't win. I do.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> Sorry missy, you don't win. I do.





I win.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


>



Dude you left and I didn't meet ya.  Automatic win for me!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Dude you left and I didn't meet ya.  Automatic win for me!!!



Um, no, I've been home all night.....lonely......by myself.......sad........

So, I win!


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Um, no, I've been home all night.....lonely......by myself.......sad........
> 
> So, I win!



Ditto, you lose. I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> Ditto, you lose. I win.



Hell, no, I won't go.

I wanna WIIIIIIIIN.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Hell, no, I won't go.
> 
> I wanna WIIIIIIIIN.



can't win.  Your are sick.  Feelin any better?


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> When you have waaaaaaaaaay too much time on your hands.....



I win. You lose.


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Dude you left and I didn't meet ya.  Automatic win for me!!!



shiat.......


----------



## WidowLady06

I don't care if I don't win anymore, my new mission :dum-dum-dum:













To make sure everyone else loses!


----------



## toppick08

WidowLady06 said:


> When you have waaaaaaaaaay too much time on your hands.....



Kiddies sleeping ?......


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> shiat.......



Debated bringing the car but weather up north was crap and didn't feel like dragging it out only to clean up a mess.  Plus the carseat is a mother to get past the roll bar!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

toppick08 said:


> Kiddies sleeping ?......



Oh, hell, no.  I wish.  If they were sleeping, I'd be in bed, not hanging out here......


it's a sad life........


only thing left for me to do is make sure you all *LOSE*


----------



## toppick08

WidowLady06 said:


> Oh, hell, no.  I wish.  If they were sleeping, I'd be in bed, not hanging out here......
> 
> 
> it's a sad life........
> 
> 
> only thing left for me to do is make sure you all *LOSE*


----------



## FireBrand

toppick08 said:


>


 
Congratulations dumbass ! You win !


----------



## WidowLady06

FireBrand said:


> Congratulations dumbass ! You win !



No, he doesn't


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> Congratulations dumbass ! You win !


----------



## flomaster

Someone PM jwwb2000 and ask her what her kid did at the beach.  Boy was she 

Kids will do what kids do though!  Bummer she had to leave.


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Someone PM jwwb2000 and ask her what her kid did at the beach. Boy was she
> 
> Kids will do what kids do though! Bummer she had to leave.


 
You brought us this far, how 'bouts some details.
A clue maybe....


----------



## StrawberryGal

flomaster said:


> Someone PM jwwb2000 and ask her what her kid did at the beach.  Boy was she
> 
> Kids will do what kids do though!  Bummer she had to leave.



Yeah, I saw that she was mad.  It's perfect understandable why she was mad.


----------



## frozenrain

Hey I am a lucky lady, I pulled a few strings and got these guys to help me 


Win


----------



## puggymom




----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> You brought us this far, how 'bouts some details.
> A clue maybe....



Kid+Bay+neck deep in water= pee'd off mom


----------



## smdavis65

frozenrain said:


> Hey I am a lucky lady, I pulled a few strings and got these guys to help me
> 
> 
> Win




Nope. Try again...


----------



## flomaster

StrawberryGal said:


> Yeah, I saw that she was mad.  It's perfect understandable why she was mad.



Yeah me too.


----------



## StrawberryGal

flomaster said:


> Kid+Bay+neck deep in water= pee'd off mom



Wetclothes+coldweather+noextradryclothesonhands=pee'd off mom


----------



## frozenrain

smdavis65 said:


> Nope. Try again...



Hey they are on another mission at the mo but this one is next on their list....


----------



## puggymom




----------



## flomaster

StrawberryGal said:


> Wetclothes+coldweather+noextradryclothesonhands=pee'd off mom



Where did clothes come from he left with?


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> Hey they are on another mission at the mo but this one is next on their list....


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Kid+Bay+neck deep in water= pee'd off mom


 
The water is probably still plenty warm so why not ? :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> The water is probably still plenty warm so why not ? :shrug:



yeah well drop that on her and let me know how it turns out!


----------



## puggymom

Thread over...I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

puggymom said:


> Thread over...I win.



Nope, read back......I won.  Everyone else lost.


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


>



How funny as I just happen to have Gatcha Man  on speed dial....


----------



## smdavis65

Hi. 

I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I win.



Again, Heeeeeeeellllllllll no.


----------



## StrawberryGal

flomaster said:


> Where did clothes come from he left with?



It was big jacket he was wearing.  He had no pant on when she left.  She left pretty quick.


----------



## flomaster

StrawberryGal said:


> It was big jacket he was wearing.  He had no pant on when she left.  She left pretty quick.



Poor little guy.  We can just blame Mr.Lusby for not paying attention.


----------



## StrawberryGal

flomaster said:


> Poor little guy.  We can just blame Mr.Lusby for not paying attention.



Yeah, poor little guy and poor Mom for having to deal with it.  I was so kicking myself in the butt for forgetting extra clothes for my son, but lucky he didn't get wet at all.

Yes, let's blame Mr. Lusby for it because jwwb was out to meet me in the parking lot to take me back to the beach at the time.


----------



## flomaster

StrawberryGal said:


> Yeah, poor little guy and poor Mom for having to deal with it.  I was so kicking myself in the butt for forgetting extra clothes for my son, but lucky he didn't get wet at all.
> 
> Yes, let's blame Mr. Lusby for it because jwwb was out to meet me in the parking lot to take me back to the beach at the time.



I brought daughter extra clothes so I was Daddy Prepared therefore I should win this post!!!!


----------



## StrawberryGal

flomaster said:


> I brought daughter extra clothes so I was Daddy Prepared therefore I should win this post!!!!



Good Daddy! atontheback:

You can win that post!


----------



## flomaster

StrawberryGal said:


> Good Daddy! atontheback:
> 
> You can win that post!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## StrawberryGal

flomaster said:


> Thank you so much!!!


----------



## flomaster

StrawberryGal said:


>



Being no one else is around WE can win. I will share with you!!!!


----------



## StrawberryGal

flomaster said:


> Being no one else is around WE can win. I will share with you!!!!





Let's PARTY!


----------



## WidowLady06

I win


----------



## toppick08




----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> I win



No you are sick


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> No you are sick



Well, you're a sick puppy....so you can't win.

I win.


----------



## puggymom




----------



## toppick08




----------



## puggymom




----------



## frozenrain




----------



## toppick08




----------



## frozenrain




----------



## puggymom




----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


>



hey who is gatecrashing *my* winner's party?


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> hey who is gatecrashing *my* winner's party?


----------



## WidowLady06

My party.  I win.  Everyone send beer.


----------



## frozenrain

::
Nighty night sleep tight


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> ::
> Nighty night sleep tight


----------



## puggymom

...


----------



## flomaster

Winner


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> ...


  Very cute picture!
Was going to bed but just checked in to say I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> Very cute picture!
> Was going to bed but just checked in to say I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Go to bed not a winner cuz I am here!!!


----------



## FireBrand

Y'all can go to the back of the line now !


----------



## workaholic

I win.


----------



## tyky

I just got home from the partay


----------



## tyky

Therefore I WIN


----------



## tyky

Nice meeting everyone that was there


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I win


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I win



What are you doing back


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Nice meeting everyone that was there



Wish I could have stayed but had the little one.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I'm not back


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Someone PM jwwb2000 and ask her what her kid did at the beach.  Boy was she
> 
> Kids will do what kids do though!  Bummer she had to leave.



I think she learned to not ever let my hubby babysit 

Sorry jwwb


----------



## LusbyMom

StrawberryGal said:


> Wetclothes+coldweather+noextradryclothesonhands=pee'd off mom



Nah she brought a change of clothes... Did you see her strip him?


----------



## Callie girl

LusbyMom said:


> Nah she brought a change of clothes... Did you see her strip him?



I hate this avatar more


----------



## LusbyMom

StrawberryGal said:


> Yeah, poor little guy and poor Mom for having to deal with it.  I was so kicking myself in the butt for forgetting extra clothes for my son, but lucky he didn't get wet at all.
> 
> Yes, let's blame Mr. Lusby for it because jwwb was out to meet me in the parking lot to take me back to the beach at the time.



Yeah had I known I could have met you in the parking lots.. I had just brought Flo back


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


>



Were you at the party posting this???


----------



## LusbyMom

Callie girl said:


> I hate this avatar more



 To bad right now I don't care


----------



## WidowLady06

win!


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> win!



Nope. I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> Nope. I win.



Good Morning.  And, no, you don't.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Good Morning.  And, no, you don't.



Good morning. And yes, I do.


----------



## puggymom

I hate DST....oh and I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

Good Morning, Everyone.  I win.  Thank you for playing.  Go away now.


----------



## toppick08

Back to winning....


----------



## 4d2008

wth am I doing up right now, the last person left the house around 430/5..... OH!!! I win! and now Im going to the gas station to get coffee and celebrate my victory....


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> wth am I doing up right now, the last person left the house around 430/5..... OH!!! I win! and now Im going to the gas station to get coffee and celebrate my victory....



You lose.


----------



## WidowLady06

I win, thank you all very much for playing.  ME! ME! ME!


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> I win, thank you all very much for playing.  ME! ME! ME!



No you don't.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> No you don't.



It's not nice to hit, you're grounded.

Therefore, I win.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> It's not nice to hit, you're grounded.
> 
> Therefore, I win.



I meant that smack in the nicest possible way.

And I win!


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## sunflower




----------



## smdavis65

sunflower said:


>


----------



## puggymom




----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


>


----------



## smdavis65

puggymom said:


>


----------



## puggymom




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


>



 Good Morning, I win!


----------



## puggymom




----------



## smdavis65

puggymom said:


>


----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## sunflower

May I go back to bed...


----------



## 4d2008

sunflower said:


> May I go back to bed...


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>



Yes, just get out of this thread.


Oh, and I win.


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> Yes, just get out of this thread.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I win.


----------



## sunflower

I just got a PM from Bored Mommy and she said  game over..

I won!!

Start a new one


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## flomaster

sunflower said:


> I just got a PM from Bored Mommy and she said  game over..
> 
> I won!!
> 
> Start a new one



Really?  Post the PM!  

Morning all!  I win!


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


>



Yo. Morning


----------



## LusbyMom

Morning all... Someone please pass the tylenol


----------



## 4d2008

I got up WAY to early. I think Im going to try and take a nap so Ill pass my I ALREADY WON trophy (because I did)! on to you all till I get back later. Ciao.


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Yo. Morning


----------



## amotley




----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I got up WAY to early. I think Im going to try and take a nap so Ill pass my I ALREADY WON trophy (because I did)! on to you all till I get back later. Ciao.



NO NAPPING CUZ YOU LOSE!




Oh and Ciao back!


----------



## amotley




----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> Morning all... Someone please pass the tylenol


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


>



That is NOT nice... I got some good pics of you yesterday  Want me to post them?


----------



## kelb

I win!


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> I win!



U don't but you do get bonus point for looking like your Avi.


----------



## amotley




----------



## somdfunguy

Hi, would anyone like a pickle?


----------



## amotley




----------



## smdavis65

amotley said:


>


----------



## flomaster

smdavis65 said:


>



nice try


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> That is NOT nice... I got some good pics of you yesterday  Want me to post them?



no.........


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


> no.........



 Okay I am putting the pics up on myspace now... check them out If you have a myspace


----------



## amotley




----------



## LusbyMom




----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


>




Won't earn you a win freak!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Won't earn you a win freak!



Please don't yell... my head hurts


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Please don't yell... my head hurts



*Gotta love being all sober and painless*


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> *Gotta love being all sober and painless*



I am sober!










now


----------



## StrawberryGal

LusbyMom said:


> Nah she brought a change of clothes... Did you see her strip him?



I didn't see a pant, but I probably didn't see it and was busy taking care of my kiddo.  As I turned around, she was gone.  Didn't even get a good bye.


----------



## LusbyMom

StrawberryGal said:


> I didn't see a pant, but I probably didn't see it and was busy taking care of my kiddo.  As I turned around, she was gone.  Didn't even get a good bye.



That's my hubby's fault


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> That's my hubby's fault



Yes it was but entertaining to say the least!!!  Just bummer she had to pack it in and leave.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Yes it was but entertaining to say the least!!!  Just bummer she had to pack it in and leave.



Yeah that sucked   Sorry JWWB


----------



## LusbyMom

Okay I can't take it no more... My head hurts.. I am going back to bed


----------



## puggymom

...


----------



## flomaster

puggymom said:


> ...



Not today you don't always win!


----------



## FireBrand

Congratulations !!!  

I won !


----------



## amotley




----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> That's my hubby's fault



Wasn't his fault.  Damn little hooligan of mine wasn't listening from the get go.



flomaster said:


> Yes it was but entertaining to say the least!!!  Just bummer she had to pack it in and leave.



I didn't have to leave but it was best I did.  I was NOT going to deal with him jumping in the water again.  Plus that was just the piss in my wheaties and I woulda been a complete no nice person from then on out.


----------



## puggymom

...


----------



## amotley




----------



## puggymom

...


----------



## somdfunguy

Pickles for dolphin's fans!


----------



## amotley




----------



## puggymom

somdfunguy said:


> Pickles for dolphin's fans!



Uh....thanks? I think.


----------



## 4d2008

I just woke up... That wasnt a nap that was me passing the eff out!


----------



## WidowLady06

I win.


----------



## somdfunguy

WidowLady06 said:


> I win.


----------



## puggymom

...


----------



## somdfunguy

View attachment 56132


----------



## WidowLady06

somdfunguy said:


>



  Go away.  I win.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Go away.  I win.



now I'm the winner.


----------



## somdfunguy

you're a looser


----------



## smdavis65

somdfunguy said:


> you're a looser



I'm not a "looser", I'm the winner.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> I'm not a "looser", I'm the winner.



You can't win, I've already won.  HA!


----------



## somdfunguy

you're a loooser


----------



## amotley




----------



## puggymom




----------



## amotley




----------



## WidowLady06

I win.  I win.  I win.  I win.  I win.  I win.  I win.  I win.


----------



## amotley




----------



## FireBrand

WidowLady06 said:


> I win. I win. I win. I win. I win. I win. I win. I win.


 
Congratulations


----------



## amotley




----------



## somdfunguy

View attachment 56136


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## amotley




----------



## toppick08




----------



## tyky




----------



## puggymom




----------



## toppick08




----------



## Jameo

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## toppick08

Jameo said:


> winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## puggymom




----------



## tyky




----------



## toppick08




----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



Aren't you going to cook me dinner woman!!!!

I win.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Aren't you going to cook me dinner woman!!!!
> 
> I win.


----------



## puggymom

workaholic said:


> Aren't you going to cook me dinner woman!!!!
> 
> I win.





tyky said:


>



 here's one from me too


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



What?  I am hungry.


----------



## puggymom

workaholic said:


> What?  I am hungry.



Are your arms broken???


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


>





make your man proud.


----------



## workaholic

puggymom said:


> Are your arms broken???



No but everything is better when she cooks it.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> No but everything is better when she cooks it.


----------



## puggymom

workaholic said:


> No but everything is better when she cooks it.



Sounds like my hubby. He is only allowed to use the toaster and microwave.


----------



## toppick08

puggymom said:


> Sounds like my hubby. He is only allowed to use the toaster and microwave.



You need to , him in shape........


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## puggymom

toppick08 said:


> You need to , him in shape........



Notice key word ALLOWED as in he has tried in the past and failed. He once added a cup of oil instead of a cup of water to rice turned on the stove and left it for 15 minutes to 'boil'!!!!


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> Notice key word ALLOWED as in he has tried in the past and failed. He once added a cup of oil instead of a cup of water to rice turned on the stove and left it for 15 minutes to 'boil'!!!!


----------



## workaholic

Has anyone tried the oven baked sandwiches from Dominos?  

Just looked and it seems the only thing we have to eat here is Dora the Explorer Spaghetti O's.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Has anyone tried the oven baked sandwiches from Dominos?
> 
> Just looked and it seems the only thing we have to eat here is Dora the Explorer Spaghetti O's.



We have Lightning McQueen soup too


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> We have Lightning McQueen soup too



There are other things here but nothing I want right now.  I want a good Deli sandwich.  Maybe a Turkey and Cheese from St. James.   

Or a mack daddy sandwich from Chick and Ruth's in Naptown.


----------



## workaholic

sockgirl77 said:


>


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


>


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Has anyone tried the oven baked sandwiches from Dominos?
> 
> Just looked and it seems the only thing we have to eat here is Dora the Explorer Spaghetti O's.



EWWWWWWWWWw they are nasty... They do NOT look like they do on tv...


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> EWWWWWWWWWw they are nasty... They do NOT look like they do on tv...



  I'm thinking Chinese


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> EWWWWWWWWWw they are nasty... They do NOT look like they do on tv...



Thanks for the warning.


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> I'm thinking Chinese



Hunan Wok. Chicken w/ Brocolli and Crabmeat Cream Cheese Won Ton.


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> Hunan Wok. Chicken w/ Brocolli and Crabmeat Cream Cheese Won Ton.



 I usually get shrimp with broccoli but hubby nixed it:shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> I usually get shrimp with broccoli but hubby nixed it:shrug:



Screw him. Eat what you want.


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> Screw him. Eat what you want.



That seriously sounded dirty


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> That seriously sounded dirty



 It was not intended.


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> That seriously sounded dirty



It did sound dirty.  I think I am just going to drink my dinner.

Bud Light Lime with a side of Halloween Candy!!!!!


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> It was not intended.


----------



## sockgirl77

workaholic said:


> It did sound dirty.  I think I am just going to drink my dinner.
> 
> Bud Light Lime with a side of Halloween Candy!!!!!



That's healthy. 

P.S. I chatted with a former friend of yours (M.Y.). Same person 10 years later.


----------



## Kain99

workaholic said:


> It did sound dirty.  I think I am just going to drink my dinner.
> 
> Bud Light Lime with a side of Halloween Candy!!!!!



I LOVE the way that you think!


----------



## workaholic

sockgirl77 said:


> That's healthy.
> 
> P.S. I chatted with a former friend of yours (M.Y.). Same person 10 years later.



Yeah he hasn't changed much.  I talk to his sister more than him.  Haven't seen him around in a while.


----------



## sockgirl77

workaholic said:


> Yeah he hasn't changed much.  I talk to his sister more than him.  Haven't seen him around in a while.



He came up a few weeks ago for a funeral. He's asked me to come up there but that's not happening. Oh and he also asked me to wear jeans, high heels, a leather jacket, shiny shirt, and smoke a Virginia Slim for him.


----------



## workaholic

sockgirl77 said:


> He came up a few weeks ago for a funeral. He's asked me to come up there but that's not happening. Oh and he also asked me to wear jeans, high heels, a leather jacket, shiny shirt, and smoke a Virginia Slim for him.


----------



## sockgirl77

workaholic said:


>



He doesn't like smoking but apparently he has a trashy chick fantasy.


----------



## workaholic

Kain99 said:


> I LOVE the way that you think!



Actually Tyky baked some Brownies earlier today.  I found a can of Chocolate frosting in the cabinet and slathered it on the Brownies.  

I am going to have one of those for dinner and wash it down with BL2.


----------



## workaholic

sockgirl77 said:


> He doesn't like smoking but apparently he has a trashy chick fantasy.



Yeah I can't say I share the same fantasy there.  :smelly:


----------



## sockgirl77

workaholic said:


> Yeah I can't say I share the same fantasy there.  :smelly:



I quit 4 hours ago.


----------



## tyky




----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Actually Tyky baked some Brownies earlier today.  I found a can of Chocolate frosting in the cabinet and slathered it on the Brownies.
> 
> I am going to have one of those for dinner and wash it down with BL2.



he just got up and started cooking bacon


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> he just got up and started cooking bacon



Tell him to do it naked.


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> I quit 4 hours ago.



I quit a month ago but I smoked last night at 4d's bonfire!  I figured I would reward myself no cigs today though


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> Tell him to do it naked.



 it's the pre-cooked kind


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> I quit a month ago but I smoked last night at 4d's bonfire!  I figured I would reward myself no cigs today though



I don't see how y'all do that.......


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> I don't see how y'all do that.......



If you're talking about quitting CHANTIX


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> If you're talking about quitting CHANTIX



How long have you been taking it? I tried that... so did several of my friends.. it does funny things to some people.


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> he just got up and started cooking bacon



MMMMMMM!   BJB.  Bacon, Strawberry Jelly, Bread.  

Not bad.


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> it's the pre-cooked kind


:nofun:



tyky said:


> If you're talking about quitting CHANTIX



Can't take it.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> How long have you been taking it? I tried that... so did several of my friends.. it does funny things to some people.



I only took it for the first month and it worked great, 10 days after starting I almost  when I tried to take a drag.  I haven't touched one since last night and normally I would have chain smoked being that I was out on the beach drinking but I had like 4 all night


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I only took it for the first month and it worked great, 10 days after starting I almost  when I tried to take a drag.  I haven't touched one since last night and normally I would have chain smoked being that I was out on the beach drinking but I had like 4 all night



I only took it about a week... then I passed out one night... (not from drinking) It scared me and I stopped taking it.


----------



## jwwb2000

workaholic said:


> MMMMMMM!   BJB.  Bacon, Strawberry Jelly, Bread.
> 
> Not bad.




Had bacon, Grape Jam, and toast last night for dinner


----------



## puggymom

FYI---I win
AND SO DID THE PHINS!!!!!


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> FYI---I win
> AND SO DID THE PHINS!!!!!



No win for you but congrats on the Phins

My Ravens won too


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> No win for you but congrats on the Phins
> 
> My Ravens won too


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


>


 what are you celebrating for


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> what are you celebrating for



the football game to day:shrug:
That is the team I support.I have no choice really .I was a blank canvas integrating with an American family .So I accepted my duty and  duly support the Ravens. Maybe I should have been a rebel and chosen another but I am happy with it .I know more about soccer though lol

So for today!


----------



## puggymom




----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> the football game to day:shrug:
> That is the team I support.I have no choice really .I was a blank canvas integrating with an American family .So I accepted my duty and  duly support the Ravens. Maybe I should have been a rebel and chosen another but I am happy with it .I know more about soccer though lol
> 
> So for today!


  just checking   GO RAVENS


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


>



Now you are making me nervous eating that popcorn like thatWhat's up?


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> just checking   GO RAVENS


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Now you are making me nervous eating that popcorn like thatWhat's up?



Raven or Phins


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> Raven or Phins



Now you are getting too technical for me baby 










Just kidding . Aha Puggymom is a miami Dolphin fan  - Now I remember!


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Raven or Phins



Yeah Ravens. 

Flacco = Rookie of the Year


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Yeah Ravens.
> 
> Flacco = Rookie of the Year



Today yes but that's not what you've been screaming the last few games


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Today yes but that's not what you've been screaming the last few games



The last three I have.


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> The last three I have.



workalockadingdong


I WIN


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> workalockadingdong
> 
> 
> I WIN


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> workalockadingdong
> 
> 
> I WIN





No You Don't.

How was the Lesbian sleep over last night?


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> No You Don't.
> 
> How was the Lesbian sleep over last night?


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>



oh the lesbo sleep over was SEXY! I have pics on my myspace.. I look like #### in them but w/e  it was fun


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> oh the lesbo sleep over was SEXY! I have pics on my myspace.. I look like #### in them but w/e  it was fun



Too bad I am not a MySpace Friend.  :sad:


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> oh the lesbo sleep over was SEXY! I have pics on my myspace.. I look like #### in them but w/e  it was fun



Lemme know when he sends you a friend request


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Lemme know when he sends you a friend request


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


>


----------



## flomaster

Back from Disney Live.  Had a blast with the little one.  Good show except for floor seating was a little wide and was a little hard to see the video.  Guy at the end of my row was pissed.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Back from Disney Live.  Had a blast with the little one.  Good show except for floor seating was a little wide and was a little hard to see the video.  Guy at the end of my row was pissed.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>


----------



## LusbyMom

Good Night... You all have fun winning.. I am going to bed and hoping that I don't still feel like a truck hit me in the morning


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Good Night... You all have fun winning.. I am going to bed and hoping that I don't still feel like a truck hit me in the morning



Good Night, Lusby is bowing out of the competition


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Good Night, Lusby is bowing out of the competition


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


>


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> the football game to day:shrug:
> *That is the team I support*.I have no choice really .I was a blank canvas integrating with an American family .So I accepted my duty and  duly support the Ravens. Maybe I should have been a rebel and chosen another but I am happy with it .I know more about soccer though lol
> 
> So for today!


----------



## ovred




----------



## 4d2008

I win!


----------



## WidowLady06

I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

Oh, and Good Morning!


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## toppick08




----------



## puggymom




----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## puggymom

4d2008 said:


> I win.



Nope


----------



## UncleBacon

you lose


----------



## dn0121




----------



## 4d2008

I win. Please leave.


----------



## kvj21075

morning


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> morning


how is my kitty vomit juice doin today.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> how is my kitty vomit juice doin today.


ohhhhhh, my blood sugar was 117, which is still in normal range, so that is good  but now i dont think im allowed to eat the entire loaf of banana coconut chocolate chunk, white choc chip, bread infront of me   but other than that im good. and how are you??? i got no invite to starbucks, i couldve actually made it last night, i was in the area


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ohhhhhh, my blood sugar was 117, which is still in normal range, so that is good  but now i dont think im allowed to eat the entire loaf of banana coconut chocolate chunk, white choc chip, bread infront of me  but other than that im good. and how are you??? i got no invite to starbucks, i couldve actually made it last night, i was in the area


 That sucks I woulda been so pimp yesterday 4 gorgeous women and me.... and yet still not sleeping with any of em  at least 2 of the new ones are single so who knows maybe one of these days Ill finally break down and start dating again.  Happy your doing better and Ill come over and help eat that bread it sounds YUMMY!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> That sucks I woulda been so pimp yesterday 4 gorgeous women and me.... and yet still not sleeping with any of em  at least 2 of the new ones are single so who knows maybe one of these days Ill finally break down and start dating again.  Happy your doing better and Ill come over and help eat that bread it sounds YUMMY!


whoo hoo!!!!  single women! now all you have to do is get them to like you! good luck! hehe just kidding! 



and i dont share my banana, coconut, choc chunk, white choc chip, bread , no i dont...


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> whoo hoo!!!!  single women! now all you have to do is get them to like you! good luck! hehe just kidding!
> and i dont share my banana, coconut, choc chunk, white choc chip, bread , no i dont...


That parts taken care of already  Fine dont share it then! I dont like coconut anyways.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Good Night, Lusby is bowing out of the competition



It was just for last night.. now I am baaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## kvj21075

the bunny doesnt have to poo yet


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> It was just for last night.. now I am baaaaaaaaaaaaack


I thought it was for good!


----------



## frozenrain

Just limbering up -to *win*


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Just limbering up -to *win*


very cool but you still lose


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> very cool but you still lose



because I win!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> I thought it was for good!



 

Thanks alot


----------



## NYCityGirl

I can't belive this is still going.


----------



## UncleBacon

nyc bleh


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Thanks alot



He's mean.  I'm glad to see you back.


----------



## LusbyMom

NYCityGirl said:


> I can't belive this is still going.



Sad isn't it? We have no lives


----------



## UncleBacon

WidowLady06 said:


> He's mean.  I'm glad to see you back.



do you pak the ca in the yad


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Thanks alot





NYCityGirl said:


> I can't belive this is still going.


WTH!!!!!!! Whats it going to take to keep you locked up?


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> do you pak the ca in the yad



Ya.  But only on request.  Worked for 15 years to get rid of that accent, stupid people always asking me "wheir ma ca waz", but it comes back stronger than ever when I go back home.


----------



## UncleBacon

bored at work with nothing to do....what for lunch


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> bored at work with nothing to do....what for lunch


----------



## UncleBacon

WidowLady06 said:


> Ya.  But only on request.  Worked for 15 years to get rid of that accent, stupid people always asking me "wheir ma ca waz", but it comes back stronger than ever when I go back home.





hahaha I know how it goes...I get to drinking and you can hear the Jersey accent come out bad....I have family in brocton...we don't talk about them though but whenever we talk on the phone or I go up to visit I pick up the accent


----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


>




I know I know


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> bored at work with nothing to do....what for lunch



Too damn early for lunch....but I can see Starbucks from my window and it's looking damn good.


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> hahaha I know how it goes...I get to drinking and you can hear the Jersey accent come out bad....I have family in brocton...we don't talk about them though but whenever we talk on the phone or I go up to visit I pick up the accent



My kids think it's the funniest thing in the world.  They love to hear me talking up north, eh?


----------



## UncleBacon

WidowLady06 said:


> My kids think it's the funniest thing in the world.  They love to hear me talking up north, eh?



I like the accent...


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> very cool but you still lose





   me      :   you

All your talk is making me laugh-no way can you win!


----------



## WidowLady06

frozenrain said:


> All your talk is making me laugh-no way can you win!



of course not, I already won.


----------



## UncleBacon

I just won


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> I just won



  No, I won.  Geez, catch up.


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> me : you
> 
> All your talk is making me laugh-no way can you win!


----------



## frozenrain

WidowLady06 said:


> of course not, I already won.



 I do not think so me matey


I am in the winning position again


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> I do not think so me matey
> 
> 
> I am in the winning position again


no your not


----------



## WidowLady06

frozenrain said:


> I do not think so me matey
> 
> 
> I am in the winning position again



Inconceivable!


----------



## UncleBacon

me again


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> me again



um, no.


----------



## UncleBacon

WidowLady06 said:


> um, no.





don't you have a ca to pak......I'm on top


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> don't you have a ca to pak......I'm on top



You can't beat me....










I'm not *that* easy.


----------



## UncleBacon

I'm not easy either....ask everyone I'm a prude haha


----------



## kelb




----------



## UncleBacon

I win


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> I win



again, no.


----------



## UncleBacon

umm yeah


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> I'm not easy either....ask everyone I'm a prude haha



and a few other things


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> and a few other things


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


>



Like you don't know he's a  and  and I'm sure you know all about that thing he does with his


----------



## UncleBacon

Jameo said:


> and a few other things


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


>



You wanna box? I do owe you an ass whooping :flexin:


----------



## UncleBacon

oooh I'm so scared


----------



## WidowLady06

Goin' to Starbucks....I expect my prize when I return.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Goin' to Starbucks....I expect my prize when I return.


venti caramel white mocha. thanks.


----------



## UncleBacon

you lost in your absence


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> oooh I'm so scared



 I'll be sure to leave marks


----------



## UncleBacon

Jameo said:


> I'll be sure to leave marks




don't threaten me with a good time


----------



## 4d2008

who's eating who's box?


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> don't threaten me with a good time



maybe it was promise


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> who's eating who's box?



 me and kv


----------



## puggymom




----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> who's eating who's box?



speaking of boxes.... 


U know anything about hooking up surround sound?


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> speaking of boxes....
> 
> 
> U know anything about hooking up surround sound?


of course I do... even for cars.


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> me and kv


 YUMMY! I need video this time!


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> of course I do... even for cars.



think you could hook a sista up?


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> think you could hook a sista up?


let me know when and Ill be there.


----------



## UncleBacon

now she wants favors


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> now she wants favors



 go do some shots of citronella or something


----------



## UncleBacon

Jameo said:


> go do some shots of citronella or something





I will kick you in the nuts


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> let me know when and Ill be there.



 good deal


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> I will kick you in the nuts


----------



## UncleBacon

it is what it is


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> me and kv








i burped..... my boss in the office across from me goes "Good one!" sheesh!


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> it is what it is


Unless your a caterpillar cause then your a butterfly


----------



## UncleBacon

then sometimes it is what it isn't


----------



## kvj21075

im buying a big freezer and im buying all the turkeys and hams in the stores, and keeping them in my basement... i love ham


----------



## UncleBacon

I win


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> venti caramel white mocha. thanks.



Okay, 1 - usually one orders before I leave.  And 2 - I wouldn't know where in the holy hell to bring it even if I did get the order before I left.

so,


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im buying a big freezer and im buying all the turkeys and hams in the stores, and keeping them in my basement... i love ham


I dont so looks like I wont be coming to your house for thanksgiving now. Well then again your having turkey too. so  what time?


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Okay, 1 - usually one orders before I leave. And 2 - I wouldn't know where in the holy hell to bring it even if I did get the order before I left.
> 
> so,


:shrug: my house :shrug:


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> me and kv


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: my house :shrug:



Okay, fine.....if I run out again today.


----------



## NYCityGirl

LusbyMom said:


> Sad isn't it? We have no lives


 That's ok neither do I.


4d2008 said:


> WTH!!!!!!! Whats it going to take to keep you locked up?



More than you can handle.


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> That's ok neither do I.
> 
> 
> More than you can handle.


must be... Ive had you in my trunk, Ive tried duct tape and handcuffs... hmmm whats next?????


----------



## UncleBacon

you lose


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> you lose


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I dont so looks like I wont be coming to your house for thanksgiving now. Well then again your having turkey too. so  what time?



 noooo im not sharing my ham and turkey... i dotn share my food, i love it too much

i love thanksgiving because i get to go to like 3-4 houses for food, i wear fat jeans to start and by the 3rd house ive switched to my fat sweatpants!!! by the last house i lay on thier floor groaning in pain from eating so much!! i friggin love thanksgiving!!!!!


----------



## UncleBacon

my dixie wrecked


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> noooo im not sharing my ham and turkey... i dotn share my food, i love it too much
> 
> i love thanksgiving because i get to go to like 3-4 houses for food, i wear fat jeans to start and by the 3rd house ive switched to my fat sweatpants!!! by the last house i lay on thier floor groaning in pain from eating so much!! i friggin love thanksgiving!!!!!



well dammit I need to find something to do that day 

Is IHOP open?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> well dammit I need to find something to do that day
> 
> Is IHOP open?


no family??? u can food hop with me


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> well dammit I need to find something to do that day
> 
> Is IHOP open?



Aww


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> must be... Ive had you in my trunk, Ive tried duct tape and handcuffs... hmmm whats next?????



You're starting to get me


----------



## UncleBacon

so....what's for lunch


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Aww


hey! youre house looks huge and gorgeous... we should all just crash your house!


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> so....what's for lunch



KelB


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> hey! youre house looks huge and gorgeous... we should all just crash your house!



thanks


----------



## UncleBacon

lunch....anyone anywhere


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> You're starting to get me


Thats just the forplay, wait till I get started. 


UncleBacon said:


> so....what's for lunch


speaking of lunch I need to hop in the shower... Ill TTYAL.


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> KelB


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> lunch....anyone anywhere



I'm going home and making quesadillas for lunch.  Risotto for dinner.  Side of whiskey.


----------



## UncleBacon

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm going home and making quesadillas for lunch.  Risotto for dinner.  Side of whiskey.




change the whiskey to rum and you have a date


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> change the whiskey to rum and you have a date


change the rosito to kelb and its a date.


----------



## kvj21075

me after KelB is done with me


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> change the rosito to kelb and its a date.





change kelb to meagan fox and I'll drag my balls through 2 miles of broken glass just to smell her dogs ass


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> change the whiskey to rum and you have a date



Baby, you do NOT want to see me with rum.   Technicolor yawn. BYOR.


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> me after KelB is done with me




I thought that was someone else at first


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> change the rosito to kelb and its a date.



Sorry, that's not on me.....

kelb???


----------



## UncleBacon

WidowLady06 said:


> Baby, you do NOT want to see me with rum.   Technicolor yawn. BYOR.



I'm the same way with whiskey in a jar-o


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> change kelb to meagan fox and I'll drag my balls through 2 miles of broken glass just to smell her dogs ass



Okay, is there any guy out there who wouldn't do that for Meagan Fox?


----------



## UncleBacon

she's hot...


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> I'm the same way with whiskey in a jar-o



Maybe it's just not meant to be.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> me after KelB is done with me


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Sorry, that's not on me.....
> 
> *kelb?*??



only the  chick ever! but dotn worry about it, shes mine!


----------



## UncleBacon

oh well...sh!t happens


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Okay, is there any guy out there who wouldn't do that for Meagan Fox?


id grow balls and drag them through glass for meagan fox hahhaha


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> id grow balls and drag them through glass for meagan fox hahhaha



that's almost sig worthy


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> id grow balls and drag them through glass for meagan fox hahhaha



Damn, I don't know who she is BRB gonna google her


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> id grow balls and drag them through glass for meagan fox hahhaha



Now that's an image that's just burned into my retinas.


----------



## UncleBacon

transformers


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> Damn, I don't know who she is BRB gonna google her



Transformers chickie.  Way hot.  And I'm not into girls....but, damn.


----------



## UncleBacon

WidowLady06 said:


> Transformers chickie.  Way hot.  And I'm not into girls....*but, damn*.




that sums it up just right


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> that's almost sig worthy


it cuz I didnt use proper grammar???


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Transformers chickie.  Way hot.  And I'm not into girls....but, damn.



she's    I'd do her


----------



## UncleBacon

tyky said:


> she's    I'd do her




take a number


----------



## tyky

UncleBacon said:


> take a number


----------



## UncleBacon

tyky said:


>




you should read her maxim interview....lets see them make that in china


----------



## jwwb2000

Famke Janssen and Kelly Carlson are


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> Damn, I don't know who she is BRB gonna google her



I do not know who she is either


----------



## puggymom

Googled her...she's very pretty but I still think Angelina Jolie is the hottest woman alive.


----------



## UncleBacon

puggymom said:


> Googled her...she's very pretty but I still think Angelina Jolie is the hottest woman alive.




she looked good in hacker but once she started doing the whole anarexic crack head look I was turned off


----------



## WidowLady06

puggymom said:


> Googled her...she's very pretty but I still think Angelina Jolie is the hottest woman alive.



I'd go gay for either one.


----------



## kvj21075

puggymom said:


> Googled her...she's very pretty but I still think Angelina Jolie is the hottest woman alive.


 ive only liked angelina in one movie


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> ive only liked angelina in one movie



Hell, I don't care if she can act or if she can't....that's a face to remember.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> ive only liked angelina in one movie



She was hot in Gone in 60 seconds


----------



## kvj21075

this thread has gone to  cause of angelina jolie, guys only like her cause of those DSL's!


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> this thread has gone to  cause of angelina jolie, guys only like her cause of those DSL's!





those are some pretty amazing lips though


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> this thread has gone to  cause of angelina jolie, guys only like her cause of those DSL's!



So get out so I can win


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> So get out so I can win



hey, I was going to say that!


----------



## UncleBacon

you can't because I just did


----------



## tyky

UncleBacon said:


> you can't because I just did


----------



## WidowLady06

Okay, I'm getting really hungry now.  Too long to quesadillas.  Any suggestions?







crap, I'm opening myself up for a whole world of hurt with this one....but things were getting boring!


----------



## UncleBacon

you lose again...you're bad at this game


----------



## UncleBacon

game is on hold till I get back from luch....


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> game is on hold till I get back from luch....



oh, heeeeeellll, no.

you leave, I win.


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Okay, I'm getting really hungry now.  Too long to quesadillas.  Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crap, I'm opening myself up for a whole world of hurt with this one....but things were getting boring!


Im sure 4D has something for ya ;o)


----------



## pcjohnnyb

(I win)


----------



## tyky




----------



## puggymom




----------



## flomaster

Good morning all! Have I won yet!!!!?


----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Good morning all! Have I won yet!!!!?



nope.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Good morning all! Have I won yet!!!!?



did you think I was gonna let you win


----------



## jwwb2000

I haven't had lunch yet, the cafeteria downstairs is closed, and I am starving.

I win.


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> I haven't had lunch yet, the cafeteria downstairs is closed, and I am starving.
> 
> I win.



I haven't had lunch yet, my kitchen is closed.

so I win


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> did you think I was gonna let you win



Its the Birthday of the United States Marine Corps today and I was a Marine so I win right?


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> I haven't had lunch yet, my kitchen is closed.
> 
> so I win




Your kitchen is never closed as you are at home


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Your kitchen is never closed as you are at home



Well there sure as hell no one in there cooking


----------



## kvj21075

puggymom said:


>


Note to self: It is illegal to stab someone for bring stupid



you bring stupid???


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> I haven't had lunch yet, the cafeteria downstairs is closed, and I am starving.
> 
> I win.



Ever hear of Brown Bagging?

You lose


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Its the Birthday of the United States Marine Corps today and I was a Marine so I win right?



So, I once  a marine so I win, right


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> So, I once  a marine so I win, right



So you had a ittle Marine in ya?

Doesn't count!  No win


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Ever hear of Brown Bagging?
> 
> You lose



I need to go to the food fairy today after the dentist and I will be doing that for awhile.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> I need to go to the food fairy today after the dentist and I will be doing that for awhile.



You could always have the boy swim for food!


----------



## kelb

Just checking in to say I win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> Just checking in to say I win!!!!!!!!!



No.  Check back later


----------



## WidowLady06

I win.


----------



## kelb

CHecking back... now i win!!!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

Oh no you don't you wino you.


----------



## puggymom

kvj21075 said:


> Note to self: It is illegal to stab someone for bring stupid
> 
> 
> 
> you bring stupid???



you got a problem?


----------



## UncleBacon

the king has returned...I win


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> the king has returned...I win



Go away.  I win.


----------



## kvj21075

puggymom said:


> you got a problem?


im bringing stupid back, unh! yeh!
Them other boys don’t know stupid act
I think you're stupid, what's stupid back?
So turn stupid and I'll pick up the slack. unh! yeh!


----------



## UncleBacon

WidowLady06 said:


> Go away.  I win.


----------



## puggymom

kvj21075 said:


> im bringing stupid back, unh! yeh!
> Them other boys don’t know stupid act
> I think you're stupid, what's stupid back?
> So turn stupid and I'll pick up the slack. unh! yeh!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				kvj21075 said:
			
		

> puggymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> you got a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> im bringing stupid back, unh! yeh!
> Them other boys don’t know stupid act
> I think you're stupid, what's stupid back?
> So turn stupid and I'll pick up the slack. unh! yeh!
Click to expand...


lmao


----------



## kvj21075

puggymom said:


>


im bored and dont feel well, gimme a break?


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> CHecking back... now i win!!!



Too soon, try later


----------



## kvj21075

its 12:34!!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


>


----------



## UncleBacon

WidowLady06 said:


>


----------



## puggymom

kvj21075 said:


> im bored and dont feel well, gimme a break?


----------



## 4d2008

When I walk into a room this is all I want to hear.... I win.


----------



## UncleBacon

don't make me e-pimp slap you


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> don't make me e-pimp slap you


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> When I walk into a room this is all I want to hear.... I win.



no.


----------



## kelb




----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> don't make me e-pimp slap you


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


mine?


----------



## UncleBacon

who wants to go down to the beach and get naked


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> who wants to go down to the beach and get naked



Dude, waaaaay too cold.  Painful kind of cold.  Make the girls laugh at you kind of cold.


----------



## UncleBacon

WidowLady06 said:


> Dude, waaaaay too cold.  Painful kind of cold.  Make the girls laugh at you kind of cold.





I'm not shy


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Dude, waaaaay too cold. Painful kind of cold. Make the girls laugh at you kind of cold.


 


UncleBacon said:


> I'm not shy


well she wont be aloud to the polar bear plunge


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> well she wont be aloud to the polar bear plunge





my string bikini is ready to go


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> well she wont be aloud to the polar bear plunge



Where I come from things break off in a polar bear plunge.


----------



## kvj21075

anyone see "the Love Guru" that movie was fricken awesome


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> anyone see "the Love Guru" that movie was fricken awesome



Oh, God.  It was, like, the WORST Mike Meyers movie ever.


----------



## 4d2008

Uh Eeh Uh Ah Ah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing Bang


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Uh Eeh Uh Ah Ah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing Bang





I've been singing that for days!


----------



## UncleBacon

I just cleared the office hahaha


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> I just cleared the office hahaha


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Oh, God.  It was, like, the WORST Mike Meyers movie ever.


no movie with that many peniss references could be bad. im going to ignore what u said starting.......... now!


----------



## flomaster

UncleBacon said:


> I just cleared the office hahaha



Gas? hate it when that happens!


----------



## UncleBacon

flomaster said:


> Gas? hate it when that happens!




so do my co workers haha


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## dn0121

UncleBacon said:


> I just cleared the office hahaha


----------



## Nanny Pam




----------



## 4d2008

Nanny Pam said:


>


Did you poop too Nanny? :shrug:


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> I just cleared the office hahaha


----------



## dn0121

There were three guys in a forest.
Then they were being attacked by cannibals.
The cannibals said that they wouldn't eat them if they bring back 10 of the same fruit.
So the three guys go into the forest to get the fruit.
The first guy comes back with 10 apples.
Then the cannibals say, "Now the second thing you have to do is shove them up your a$$ without changing the expression on your face."
So the guy shoves the first apple up his a$$ and then whinces. So the cannibals eat him.
Then the second guy comes back with 10 berries.
Then the cannibals say, "Now the second thing you have to do is shove them up your a$$ without changing the expression on your face."
So the guy shoves 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8... then starts to laugh. So the cannibals eat him.
Then in heaven, the first guy says to the second guy, "Why did you laugh?! You almost had it!" Then the second guy says, "I saw the other guy coming with pineapples!"


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> There were three guys in a forest.
> Then they were being attacked by cannibals.
> The cannibals said that they wouldn't eat them if they bring back 10 of the same fruit.
> So the three guys go into the forest to get the fruit.
> The first guy comes back with 10 apples.
> Then the cannibals say, "Now the second thing you have to do is shove them up your a$$ without changing the expression on your face."
> So the guy shoves the first apple up his a$$ and then whinces. So the cannibals eat him.
> Then the second guy comes back with 10 berries.
> Then the cannibals say, "Now the second thing you have to do is shove them up your a$$ without changing the expression on your face."
> So the guy shoves 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8... then starts to laugh. So the cannibals eat him.
> Then in heaven, the first guy says to the second guy, "Why did you laugh?! You almost had it!" Then the second guy says, "I saw the other guy coming with pineapples!"


abhahahhahahahha iv eheard that one before but forgot it, thats great!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jwwb2000 said:


> I haven't had lunch yet, the cafeteria downstairs is closed, and I am starving.
> 
> I win.



I think I share a building with you


----------



## flomaster

pcjohnnyb said:


> I think I share a building with you



So nice to share a whole building between friends!


----------



## puggymom




----------



## jwwb2000

pcjohnnyb said:


> I think I share a building with you



Does it have an escalator in it?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

flomaster said:


> So nice to share a whole building between friends!


 



jwwb2000 said:


> Does it have an escalator in it?



Conveniently enough, there are two.

One to go up, and one to go down.


----------



## WidowLady06

Never go up against a Sicilian when death is on the line.


I win.



Oh, and I'm not Sicilian.  But I still win.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Never go up against a Sicilian when death is on the line.
> 
> 
> I win.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm not Sicilian. But I still win.


LOVE that movie


----------



## jwwb2000

pcjohnnyb said:


> Conveniently enough, there are two.
> 
> One to go up, and one to go down.






What floor so I know to aviod it?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jwwb2000 said:


> What floor so I know to aviod it?



Hmmm...wouldn't it be interesting if you work in the same office as me?  
wonder where flomaster works...


----------



## jwwb2000

pcjohnnyb said:


> Hmmm...wouldn't it be interesting if you work in the same office as me?
> wonder where flomaster works...



Unless you are on 3rd floor........you are not.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jwwb2000 said:


> Unless you are on 3rd floor........you are not.



I think we have talked about this before, actually 
:shrug:  well, i'm above you so you probably don't see me often/ever


----------



## dn0121

pcjohnnyb said:


> I think we have talked about this before, actually
> :shrug:  well, i'm above you so you probably don't see me often/ever



typical johnny, always thinking he is better than everybody


----------



## jwwb2000

pcjohnnyb said:


> I think we have talked about this before, actually
> :shrug:  well, i'm above you so you probably don't see me often/ever




Best News EVER


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> typicall johnny, always thinking he is better than everybody






jwwb2000 said:


> Best News EVER


----------



## UncleBacon

rack em rack


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> rack em rack


----------



## UncleBacon

who are you????are you from the forums????


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> LOVE that movie



he-he-he....so do I.  Obviously.

and I win.


----------



## toppick08

:wetwood:


----------



## LusbyMom

pcjohnnyb said:


> I think we have talked about this before, actually
> :shrug:  well, i'm above you so you probably don't see me often/ever



 So you are on top of Jwwb?


----------



## LusbyMom

toppick08 said:


> :wetwood:



About that wetwood... What are you doing Friday???


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> About that wetwood... What are you doing Friday???



hopefully........:wetwood:...





I really don't know yet.......


----------



## pcjohnnyb

LusbyMom said:


> So you are on top of Jwwb?



It would appear that way...and flomaster is in the picture somewhere too.  not sure if he is on top or below :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> About that wetwood... What are you doing Friday???


I love how everyone is getting on ball with the tomato theme  I really need to find a tomato soon, Im starting to go crazy I think.


----------



## LusbyMom

pcjohnnyb said:


> It would appear that way...and flomaster is in the picture somewhere too.  not sure if he is on top or below :shrug:



He would be in the middle  Where he likes it


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> I love how everyone is getting on ball with the tomato theme  I really need to find a tomato soon, Im starting to go crazy I think.



 I am sure you could find plenty of tomato's.. just make sure they are not rotten!


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I love how everyone is getting on ball with the tomato theme  I really need to find a tomato soon, Im starting to go crazy I think.



um yea that is ketchup all over my vict um I mean "girl friends" face


----------



## flomaster

pcjohnnyb said:


> Hmmm...wouldn't it be interesting if you work in the same office as me?
> wonder where flomaster works...



On the base in a hangar in an office!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> On the base in a hangar in an office!


ME TOO


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> ME TOO



Dis I knew!

How did the shin dig turn out?  Hope ya had a good one.


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Dis I knew!
> 
> How did the shin dig turn out? Hope ya had a good one.


It was a great time. doing it again fri.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> It was a great time. doing it again fri.



You suck.  Be on a plane.  Though might get CANX due to issues.


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> *You suck*. Be on a plane. Though might get CANX due to issues.


only on women


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> only on women



Yeah you didn't strike me as a Peter Puffer!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Yeah you didn't strike me as a Peter Puffer!


 I havent heard that in a while.


----------



## frozenrain

Hey all you guys may have a mouse with your computer but I have......






To help me win


----------



## puggymom




----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


>


----------



## tyky




----------



## flomaster

here I am.  I win


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> here I am.  I win



WRONG AGAIN!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> WRONG AGAIN!



never wrong.  Just mistaken on occassion!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> never wrong.  Just mistaken on occassion!



Many ocassions...  

So how was your day?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Many ocassions...
> 
> So how was your day?



Working.  Off tomorrow. Marching in vet Day parade in leonardtown.


----------



## tyky




----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Working.  Off tomorrow. Marching in vet Day parade in leonardtown.



I would come watch...but I have to work


----------



## tyky




----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


>


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky




----------



## LusbyMom




----------



## toppick08




----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>



:windowlicker:


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> :windowlicker:



 

that wasn't nice


----------



## dn0121




----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> that wasn't nice



sorry, I didn't mean to let your secret out

















j/k


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 56193



and that is ghey


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> sorry, I didn't mean to let your secret out
> 
> 
> 
> j/k



I am going to lick you!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I am going to lick you!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



  Oops did i really type that


----------



## puggymom

My dog licks the window.


----------



## dn0121

u lads and lassies have a nice night. Im outta here! (for now)


----------



## LusbyMom

puggymom said:


> My dog licks the window.



My dog eats gum... I don't know what his obsession is with it


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> u lads and lassies have a nice night. Im outta here! (for now)


----------



## puggymom

LusbyMom said:


> My dog eats gum... I don't know what his obsession is with it



It is not sugar free, is it?
snopes.com: Xylitol Deadly to Dogs


----------



## LusbyMom

puggymom said:


> It is not sugar free, is it?
> snopes.com: Xylitol Deadly to Dogs


OMG Yes it was sugar free gum... it's Orbit too.. I had no idea.. thank you!! I guess we are very lucky... he ate a couple pieces a week or so ago... we caught him twice tonight... he wasn't able to eat any.. he got into my purse and took off with the whole pack... then went back later for the other  

He is a small dog too.. Lahsa apso


----------



## workaholic




----------



## puggymom

LusbyMom said:


> OMG Yes it was sugar free gum... it's Orbit too.. I had no idea.. thank you!! I guess we are very lucky... he ate a couple pieces a week or so ago... we caught him twice tonight... he wasn't able to eat any.. he got into my purse and took off with the whole pack... then went back later for the other
> 
> He is a small dog too.. Lahsa apso



I only knew because I got a similar e-mail not long ago.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


>



Now that you have said  please say goodbye.. and get out of here


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Now that you have said  please say goodbye.. and get out of here


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


>


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



I had a ton of emails to reply to and quotes to do.  Done for now.  Will start again in the morning.  Work Work Work.


----------



## flomaster

Anyone have a great deal on a cell phone provider and plan? Company switching to AT&T so may get my own phone so as not to screw the rest of the planet which seems to like Verizon a whole lot more.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Anyone have a great deal on a cell phone provider and plan? Company switching to AT&T so may get my own phone so as not to screw the rest of the planet which seems to like Verizon a whole lot more.



I have AT&T


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Anyone have a great deal on a cell phone provider and plan? Company switching to AT&T so may get my own phone so as not to screw the rest of the planet which seems to like Verizon a whole lot more.



Sprint sucks... and I have a spare line/phone sitting here doing nothing.. it was Buzzy's   Kids keep begging me for it.. but they don't need cell phones... It's here if they must have one for something


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I have AT&T



We never talk on the phone.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> We never talk on the phone.



true, but the iPhone is my best friend


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Sprint sucks... and I have a spare line/phone sitting here doing nothing.. it was Buzzy's   Kids keep begging me for it.. but they don't need cell phones... It's here if they must have one for something



Just sucks that most everyone I know uses verizon.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Just sucks that most everyone I know uses verizon.



But I am the only one that is important... and I use Sprint


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> But I am the only one that is important... and I use Sprint



yeah well no.  You are the only sprint user I know.  LOL


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> yeah well no.  You are the only sprint user I know.  LOL



who cares what everyone else has, be your own person


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> yeah well no.  You are the only sprint user I know.  LOL



I know it is true.. you just don't want everyone here to know it

Oh and don't you know you can't type LOL in the forums? You have to do the


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> who cares what everyone else has, be your own person



He can't help it... he's a follower


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> who cares what everyone else has, be your own person



Just cheaper for me and those I typically talk to.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I know it is true.. you just don't want everyone here to know it
> 
> Oh and don't you know you can't type LOL in the forums? You have to do the



LOL, LMAO, SIL,BIL,FIL, STFU, PITA, So there! LOL


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I know it is true.. you just don't want everyone here to know it
> 
> Oh and don't you know you can't type LOL in the forums? You have to do the



LOL, LMAO


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> LOL, LMAO, SIL,BIL,FIL, STFU, PITA, So there! LOL



LOL I didn't see your posts


----------



## frozenrain

Am I missing  much fun?


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Am I missing  much fun?


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> Am I missing  much fun?



Loads of fun


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Loads of fun



J.F. A sus ordenes!  WTF


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


>





flomaster said:


> Loads of fun



I can believe that


I come to play and ultimately *win*


----------



## toppick08

winner.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> J.F. A sus ordenes!  WTF



That has been there for at least a month.  You just now noticing?


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> I can believe that
> 
> 
> I come to play and ultimately *win*



There can only be one! You are not the one! Haven't you ever watched a Highlander Movie?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> That has been there for at least a month.  You just now noticing?



no, just now figured I would ask


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> no, just now figured I would ask



Okay here goes and don't go getting upset for asking the question.  I am good with this.

My father took his own life on August 20th.  His body was not found till October 1.  I was not close to him but he was my dad.  He always introuduced himself to people as J.F. (his name), at your service.  And now you know the rest of the story.  

So as a reminder of my father I put that there cuz it makes me feel good.


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Okay here goes and don't go getting upset for asking the question.  I am good with this.
> 
> My father took his own life on August 20th.  His body was not found till October 1.  I was not close to him but he was my dad.  He always introuduced himself to people as J.F. (his name), at your service.  And now you know the rest of the story.
> 
> So as a reminder of my father I put that there cuz it makes me feel good.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Okay here goes and don't go getting upset for asking the question.  I am good with this.
> 
> My father took his own life on August 20th.  His body was not found till October 1.  I was not close to him but he was my dad.  He always introuduced himself to people as J.F. (his name), at your service.  And now you know the rest of the story.
> 
> So as a reminder of my father I put that there cuz it makes me feel good.


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


>



Thanks.  You gonna make 4d's Friday gig?


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> There can only be one! You are not the one! Haven't you ever watched a Highlander Movie?



No nor captain chaos...am I missing out..:shrug:
Is captain chaos silly like police academy which I really enjoyed?


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



Thank you sweety.  Its all good.  People will do what they do.  I didn't grow up with the man.  Was just sad he did what he did.

Former spouse and I took our little one to see Disney Live yesterday and that song "The Living years", By Mike and the Mechanics came on.  I always hated that song but yesterday I heard it for the first time since he passed.  She was pretty cool about me having a manly tear roll down my cheek!  LOL


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Thank you sweety.  Its all good.  People will do what they do.  I didn't grow up with the man.  Was just sad he did what he did.
> 
> Former spouse and I took our little one to see Disney Live yesterday and that song "The Living years", By Mike and the Mechanics came on.  I always hated that song but yesterday I heard it for the first time since he passed.  She was pretty cool about me having a manly tear roll down my cheek!  LOL



 We are all here for you if you. Also a manly tear is great.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Thank you sweety.  Its all good.  People will do what they do.  I didn't grow up with the man.  Was just sad he did what he did.
> 
> Former spouse and I took our little one to see Disney Live yesterday and that song "The Living years", By Mike and the Mechanics came on.  I always hated that song but yesterday I heard it for the first time since he passed.  She was pretty cool about me having a manly tear roll down my cheek!  LOL


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> No nor captain chaos...am I missing out..:shrug:
> Is captain chaos silly like police academy which I really enjoyed?



Your mission is to rent CannonBall Run with Burt Reynolds as well as Highlander with Christopher Lambert.
Best line in Highlander, "I am Conner MacLeod of the clan MacLeod and I am imortal"

Netflix Online Movie Rentals - Rent DVDs, Classic Films to DVD New Releases


Highlander-Official.com - The Official Website of The Highlander


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Your mission is to rent CannonBall Run with Burt Reynolds as well as Highlander with Christopher Lambert.
> Best line in Highlander, "I am Conner MacLeod of the clan MacLeod and I am imortal"
> 
> Netflix Online Movie Rentals - Rent DVDs, Classic Films to DVD New Releases
> 
> 
> Highlander-Official.com - The Official Website of The Highlander



Yes Sir and then I will have to report back to you Sir.
O.k I will check them out


----------



## frozenrain

I have been the winner over 6 minutes now. Who is going to call the whistle or is it bell on this?


----------



## workaholic

Word of the day!

(merf) noun. acronym for Mom I'd Run From. The opposite of a MILF. A mom you definitely would not want to do.

"I don't know where she gets her good looks, her mom is a
MIRF!" 

:


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> I have been the winner over 6 minutes now. Who is going to call the whistle or is it bell on this?



No winner! 

No bell Avi's so *RING RING RING*


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Word of the day!
> 
> (merf) noun. acronym for Mom I'd Run From. The opposite of a MILF. A mom you definitely would not want to do.
> 
> "I don't know where she gets her good looks, her mom is a
> MIRF!"
> 
> :


----------



## tyky




----------



## workaholic

I think we need a word of the day thread in fight club.


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> No winner!
> 
> No bell Avi's so *RING RING RING*





I already use Netflix so I will watch the cannonball some time soon,,


In first place as usual


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> I think we need a word of the day thread in fight club.



I think that this thread should one day become a private forum so we can be riff raff selective! 

4D if you are reading this................

In honor of jwwb's kid we can call it "up to your neck!"


----------



## Kain99

workaholic said:


> I think we need a word of the day thread in fight club.



Awesome idea!!!! How about Chicklet?


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> I already use Netflix so I will watch the cannonball some time soon,,
> 
> 
> In first place as usual



I own Cannonball run.  Its a classic and the bloopers at the end are hillarious!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> I think that this thread should one day become a private forum so we can be riff raff selective!
> 
> 4D if you are reading this................
> 
> In honor of jwwb's kid we can call it "up to your neck!"



 Leave jwwb's kid alone


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> LOL, LMAO, SIL,BIL,FIL, STFU, PITA, So there! LOL



   

That's what people told me when I first starting posting... thought I would pass the advice on to you


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Leave jwwb's kid alone



You mean I can't call him Aquaman or Flipper or Orca or ..........................


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Okay here goes and don't go getting upset for asking the question.  I am good with this.
> 
> My father took his own life on August 20th.  His body was not found till October 1.  I was not close to him but he was my dad.  He always introuduced himself to people as J.F. (his name), at your service.  And now you know the rest of the story.
> 
> So as a reminder of my father I put that there cuz it makes me feel good.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> :blah: :blah: :blah:
> 
> That's what people told me when I first starting posting... thought I would pass the advice on to you



Yeah well  *LOL*


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> I own Cannonball run.  Its a classic and the bloopers at the end are hillarious!



 I love bloopers. well good night you wonderful folks!

.'Sleep tight mind the bed bugs don't bite' (or Tyky just kidding)

I will be back to claim my prize.


----------



## workaholic

Word of the Day Thread.

http://forums.somd.com/fight-club/160672-word-day.html#post3383451


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


>



Sucking up will get you no where! 

Thanks


----------



## tyky




----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Sucking up will get you no where!
> 
> Thanks



Oh I am not sucking up.. that would never happen... you just hit a soft spot in my heart... yes I know it's a very very small spot


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Oh I am not sucking up.. that would never happen... you just hit a soft spot in my heart... yes I know it's a very very small spot



Soft like maybe granite?


----------



## tyky




----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Soft like maybe granite?



fuf


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> fuf



FUF?

F u F'r?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> FUF?
> 
> F u F'r?



F U FLO

Oh and their are ex-marines/jarheads


----------



## tyky




----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



Smoking again?


----------



## dn0121

Yuppies make gloued fishys


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> Yuppies make gloued fishys



Ok!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Smoking again?



only like this


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> only like this



Hopefully that is the only way.


----------



## dn0121

mi fred dies last week, we was sads


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> F U FLO
> 
> Oh and their are ex-marines/jarheads



Actually there are Ex's but they are the communist idiots that never deserved to wear the title.

FUF was not very nice.  You hurt one of my feelings!


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> mi fred dies last week, we was sads



Tig ?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Actually there are Ex's but they are the communist idiots that never deserved to wear the title.
> 
> FUF was not very nice.  You hurt one of my feelings!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


>



Gonna go home to put a band aid on my boo boo.


----------



## tyky

I win


----------



## dn0121

neever!


----------



## flomaster

I was walking out the door but then remembered.


*I WIN*


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Gonna go home to put a band aid on my boo boo.



I bet it will be a princess one


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> neever!


----------



## LusbyMom




----------



## workaholic




----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


>



you've been q-tipped


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I win!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I bet it will be a princess one



Nope.  Sponge Bob.  I only use Princess ones after a Boyzillion.  Just can't help but bleed some when the boys get the nubbies yanked out.


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I win!



NOPE, YOU DON"T


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I'm a winner, I have a medal to proove it.


----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I'm a winner, I have a medal to proove it.



You are one awesome person


----------



## ovred

...hey


----------



## smdavis65

I win.


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## toppick08




----------



## smdavis65




----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> I win.



I enjoyed playing with your pussy, yesterday evening....


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> I enjoyed playing with your pussy, yesterday evening....


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


eff yo smirk tomatoe!


----------



## puggymom




----------



## kvj21075

poop


----------



## toppick08

Well....off to Baltimore, check you cats later...


----------



## tyky




----------



## GypsyQueen

Sooooooo, i win


----------



## jwwb2000

I don't have a hangover so I win


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> Sooooooo, i win



you're always a winner to me


----------



## kvj21075

i dont want to be at work


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i dont want to be at work



does anyone actually want to be at work


----------



## kvj21075

food testers, game testers, photographers, ugh how i would love to test food for a living


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> i dont want to be at work


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


>


lower.....


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> food testers, game testers, photographers, ugh how i would love to test food for a living



FOOD TESTER - Job Description

Food Testing Laboratory, Food Chemistry, Microbiology Testing, Melamine Testing and Safety Consulting

Sample Food Tester Cover Letter


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> FOOD TESTER - Job Description
> 
> Food Testing Laboratory, Food Chemistry, Microbiology Testing, Melamine Testing and Safety Consulting
> 
> Sample Food Tester Cover Letter


please dont make me read


----------



## 4d2008

Lets all go to IHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh and I win.


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Lets all go to IHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh and I win.


jerk, i am at work


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> jerk, i am at work


so :shrug: leave work...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> so :shrug: leave work...


i mleaving after i get the edit report, please go to embarassing threadand tell me a fart story, thank you


----------



## puggymom




----------



## WidowLady06

puggymom said:


>


----------



## UncleBacon

I was like what ever


----------



## puggymom




----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> I was like what ever







Happy Tuesday!!!!


----------



## puggymom




----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## UncleBacon

WidowLady06 said:


> Happy Tuesday!!!!





mark the spot


----------



## toppick08

Tighten up folks, I'm back to win this motha'


----------



## puggymom

yay me! I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> mark the spot


----------



## UncleBacon

blah I win


----------



## toppick08

UncleBacon said:


> blah I win


----------



## workaholic




----------



## UncleBacon

no matter what I win


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## WidowLady06

I win.  Off to have ice cream to celebrate.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## frozenrain

I


Whiskey

                                                                       India

                                                                       November





O.K


----------



## puggymom

I win cause I just spent an hour in the emergency walkin with hyper son who fell and split his head open. Ok maybe 'split his head open' is an exaggeration but he's got a nice gash and will probably have a big scar. 
He's fine though. He is back to his hyper all over the place self already.


----------



## toppick08

puggymom said:


> I win cause I just spent an hour in the emergency walkin with hyper son who fell and split his head open. Ok maybe 'split his head open' is an exaggeration but he's got a nice gash and will probably have a big scar.
> He's fine though. He is back to his hyper all over the place self already.



Boys will be boys.........glad he is ok..........like the RAVENS...


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> I win cause I just spent an hour in the emergency walkin with hyper son who fell and split his head open. Ok maybe 'split his head open' is an exaggeration but he's got a nice gash and will probably have a big scar.
> He's fine though. He is back to his hyper all over the place self already.




I hope he is O.K.It is frightening how accidents happen.We will be easy on you tonight!


toppick08 said:


> Boys will be boys.........glad he is ok..........like the RAVENS...



Fellow Ravens supporter nice to see


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> I hope he is O.K.It is frightening how accidents happen.*We will be easy on you tonight!*
> 
> Fellow Ravens supporter nice to see



  But we still won't let you win 


Hope he is okay


----------



## LusbyMom

Okay have fun all... We are going to watch kung fu panda with the kiddos.. i'll be back later to WIN!


----------



## FireBrand

Hey !


----------



## smdavis65

I win!


----------



## FireBrand

smdavis65 said:


> I win!


 
Cogratulations !


----------



## puggymom




----------



## pcjohnnyb

well...that was quite the coincidence tonight, eh?  

oh...and I win.


----------



## flomaster

Announcing the winner! ME ME ME ME


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Announcing the winner! ME ME ME ME


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



Hey you.  Parade in Leonardtown was awesome.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Hey you.  Parade in Leonardtown was awesome.



Cool, I didn't make it.  I had too much work to do and shopping


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Cool, I didn't make it.  I had too much work to do and shopping



I hear ya.  Wasn't as crowded as it was last year.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I hear ya.  Wasn't as crowded as it was last year.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



Wore brand new patent leather shoes for march.  Big mistake!  Dogs barking now!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Wore brand new patent leather shoes for march.  Big mistake!  Dogs barking now!!



OUCH


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> OUCH



Was worth it! The kids waving their flags.  The older veterans that have been around forever.  makes me feel good to have done my part.


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Was worth it! The kids waving their flags.  The older veterans that have been around forever.  makes me feel good to have done my part.



 Thankyou for your service!


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> Thankyou for your service!



Thank you for thanking me.  It was my pleasure to have had the ultimate military experience!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Thank you for thanking me.  It was my pleasure to have had the ultimate military experience!!!



Well you just had a great day... I even gave you good news  Although  I must not have been clear or you were


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Well you just had a great day... I even gave you good news  Although  I must not have been clear or you were



You were not clear enough and I was driving.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> You were not clear enough and I was driving.  Thanks for the heads up.



You were drunk driving?


----------



## Sparkzzz

*Liberty & Islam. Some difficult questions.*

http://forums.somd.com/politics/160765-ask-nearest-muslims-liberty-islam.html#post3385529


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> You were drunk driving?



Sober but driving and maybe read it wrong the first time.  Still very happy!  Thats alot of greenbacks for the holidays!!!  Might even let you win for Christmas!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Sober but driving and maybe read it wrong the first time.  Still very happy!  Thats alot of greenbacks for the holidays!!!  Might even let you win for Christmas!



yeah well you never did answer my last text to you


OOPS... I just checked my outbox... it was never sent  Sorry I guess you couldn't answer it if i didn't send it... but now it's sent


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> yeah well you never did answer my last text to you
> 
> 
> OOPS... I just checked my outbox... it was never sent  Sorry I guess you couldn't answer it if i didn't send it... but now it's sent



And now its answered!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> And now its answered!!!!



You suck


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> You suck



SSSShhhhhhhh.  TYKY might hear you!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> SSSShhhhhhhh.  TYKY might hear you!!!



That's why you pmed me and told me to say it !


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> That's why you pmed me and told me to say it !



You're such a sexy thing!!!!


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))


----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

starbucks?


----------



## toppick08

Did I win yet ?


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## geminigrl

Ho ho ho! Santa!


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> Ho ho ho! Santa!


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> starbucks?



U deliver?


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


>


I still win... 
I think the santa pics/video has been all over the world by now.


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> U deliver?


I would love 2 but no sry. PM me addy plz. (or I guess I can just talk with UB that day).


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> I still win...
> I think the santa pics/video has been all over the world by now.


 
Nut uh..


I have pics that I think have been around the world too....


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> Nut uh..
> 
> 
> I have pics that I think have been around the world too....


well its time to share them in here then


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> well its time to share them in here then


I think that was done already...


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> I think that was done already...


and I missed it! 


tyky said:


>




I still win. 
Actually Ill use I won as it has already happened.


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> and I missed it!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> and I missed it!
> 
> 
> 
> I still win.
> Actually Ill use I won as it has already happened.



you lost.  i'm not sure how you lost or why you lost or what you were trying to do, but you lost.


----------



## puggymom




----------



## frozenrain




----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


>



great my kids will be singing that all day


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> great my kids will be singing that all day


he he he I am  sorry






 (secret note to self-my distraction techniques are working.The earworm I have created may help break the opposition down and I will.....


Win!!!)


----------



## tyky

I win


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> starbucks?




I got a peppermint mocha last night.
Very disappointing 
GF got something truffle.
Also disappointing.
I need simple coffee


----------



## kelb

OK I was not here yesterday.. so ... I WIN!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> OK I was not here yesterday.. so ... I WIN!



no way, missing a day automatically disqualifies you


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> OK I was not here yesterday.. so ... I WIN!



How was the sleepover..??.....


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> How was the sleepover..??.....



OUr hot guy didnt show up  We were all drunk and making out and stuff and had to go to bed alone


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> I got a peppermint mocha last night.
> Very disappointing
> GF got something truffle.
> Also disappointing.
> I need simple coffee



hey, I thought the peppermint mocha was decent!  The gingersnap one was disappointing.  I'm disappointed I didn't see the eggnog latte, I woulda gotten that.  There's always next time...

By the way, nice meeting you yesterday!  Gotta love the random bump-ins at Starbucks.  We're gonna have to thank BlackFrancis for posting that picture of you


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> OUr hot guy didnt show up  We were all drunk and making out and stuff and had to go to bed alone



I came to the door but I heard what sounded like a swarm of bees on the other side, and some screaming, so I decided it was probably better to just head back home.
Good decision or no?


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> OUr hot guy didnt show up  *We were all drunk **and making out and stuff *and had to go to bed alone




oh my.....


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> I came to the door but I heard what sounded like a swarm of bees on the other side, and some screaming, so I decided it was probably better to just head back home.
> Good decision or no?




BAD decistion.....



toppick08 said:


> oh my.....



 See what you could have been a part of


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> hey, I thought the peppermint mocha was decent!  The gingersnap one was disappointing.  I'm disappointed I didn't see the eggnog latte, I woulda gotten that.  There's always next time...
> 
> By the way, nice meeting you yesterday!  Gotta love the random bump-ins at Starbucks.  We're gonna have to thank BlackFrancis for posting that picture of you




Good meetin you folks too 
gingersnap sounds good.
I can't remember what it was that I got last year around christmas time but it was like...caramel apple or SOMETHING like that...and it was only mediocre but when a little Captain was thrown in there...it was...As close to perfect as humanly possible


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> I got a peppermint mocha last night.
> Very disappointing
> GF got something truffle.
> Also disappointing.
> I need simple coffee


Great meeting ya Johnny.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hi.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Hi.


u just made me yawn


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Hi.


 Been wanting to do that for a while now... (I have my reasons).


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> Hi.





kvj21075 said:


> u just made me yawn


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Been wanting to do that for a while now... (I have my reasons).


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


Did you inform work yet that you wont be in friday? Better let them know you are taking the day off, Id feel bad if you got fired just for coming to my bonfire...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

I didn't get everyone's name last night 
So who all was there, and who was who?   (besides the few that introduced themselves, of course)


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


morning hot stuff!


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> I didn't get everyone's name last night
> So who all was there, and who was who?  (besides the few that introduced themselves, of course)


You want names or forum names? 
It was 
    and  then the two other girls were friends of mine they arent on here.


----------



## toppick08

I wasn't invited.....


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> You want names or forum names?
> It was
> and  then the two other girls were friends of mine they arent on here.



Oh. 
Gotcha 
Oh, and I might actually be able to make it to the bonfire. We'll have to see for sure, but apparently my weekend duties don't start until Saturday


----------



## pcjohnnyb

toppick08 said:


> I wasn't invited.....



Neither was I   Just happened to hear "Pcjohnny??" when I was walking by


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> I wasn't invited.....




 Do you need someone to make you feel better ? 



pcjohnnyb said:


> Neither was I   Just happened to hear "Pcjohnny??" when I was walking by



thats funny and creepy at the same time


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Oh.
> Gotcha
> Oh, and I might actually be able to make it to the bonfire. We'll have to see for sure, but apparently my weekend duties don't start until Saturday


Outstanding.


kelb said:


> thats funny and creepy at the same time


No whats funny is Im the one who called him out and the only reason I knew who it was, was because of the pic in F.C. (thats NOT a pic to be noticed by)


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> thats funny and creepy at the same time


Apparently 4d is quite the stalker 



4d2008 said:


> Outstanding.


wait...I just realized...was I even invited  
I know we talked about it, but I sure as hell don't want to invite myself if you're having like...close friends come.  



> No whats funny is Im the one who called him out and the only reason I knew who it was, was because of the pic in F.C. (thats NOT a pic to be noticed by)


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> Neither was I   Just happened to hear "Pcjohnny??" when I was walking by



Yeah, 4D saw you and was like "I think that's pcjonny!" so then I started saying it louder...I figured if it wasn't you, nobody would know wtf i was talking about anyway!    But then you sorta turned your head and acted confused so we knew it was you.

And you damn well better be at the bonfire!


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> u just made me yawn



Sorry.



4d2008 said:


> Been wanting to do that for a while now... (I have my reasons).







kelb said:


>







4d2008 said:


> Did you inform work yet that you wont be in friday? Better let them know you are taking the day off, Id feel bad if you got fired just for coming to my bonfire...




You know she doesnt like you, you mustard leaking c...er....thing.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> You know she doesnt like you, you mustard leaking *c*...er....thing.


 If you say that word I bet you win


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Apparently 4d is quite the stalker
> 
> 
> wait...I just realized...was I even invited
> I know we talked about it, but I sure as hell don't want to invite myself if you're having like...close friends come.


Im the best stalker on the forums right now... and yes your invited other wise I wouldnt have said anything to you.


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> Neither was I   Just happened to hear "Pcjohnny??" when I was walking by





GypsyQueen said:


> You know she doesnt like you, you mustard leaking c...er....thing.



 what's that C word you're trying to get out?  You and  have issues with that word!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> Yeah, 4D saw you and was like "I think that's pcjonny!" so then I started saying it louder...I figured if it wasn't you, nobody would know wtf i was talking about anyway!    But then you sorta turned your head and acted confused so we knew it was you.



 Yeah...I wish ya'll had got to meet my GF too but verizon took FOREVER fixing whatever the issue was...something about switching phones turned into a major hassle


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Im the best stalker on the forums right now... and yes your invited other wise I wouldnt have said anything to you.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know she doesnt like you, you mustard leaking c...er....thing.


mustard leaking? i bet he wishes he was ketchup leaking!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> mustard leaking? i bet he wishes he was ketchup leaking!


I just want to taste your tomato.


----------



## kelb

I need to get out more.. I dont get jokes anymore :shrug:


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I just want to taste your tomato.


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I need to get out more.. I dont get jokes anymore :shrug:


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I need to get out more.. I dont get jokes anymore :shrug:


Its a F.C. thing. sorry.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I just want to taste your tomato.


my tomatoe will be leaking ketchup soon


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> *Im the best stalker on the forums right now... *and yes your invited other wise I wouldnt have said anything to you.





Good to pass the torch.......


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> my tomatoe will be leaking ketchup soon


 well we better get together before then. 


toppick08 said:


> Good to pass the torch.......


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> well we better get together before then.
> 
> :



what?! i thought everyone liked ketchup on thier hotdog :shrug:


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> I just want to taste your tomato.



 I escaped again.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> what?! i thought everyone liked ketchup on thier hotdog :shrug:





NYCityGirl said:


> I escaped again.



WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats it, The beatings are going to get worse... and Im no longer using rope around your wrists...


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats it, The beatings are going to get worse... and Im no longer using rope around your wrists...



Hmmmmmmm, you promise?


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> Hmmmmmmm, you promise?


Depends


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> Depends



On??????


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Depends



Dude...I gotta give you credit...if you're bringing adult diapers into the bedroom, that's beyond kinky.


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> On??????


pics?


pcjohnnyb said:


> Dude...I gotta give you credit...if you're bringing adult diapers into the bedroom, that's beyond kinky.


:shrug: dont have so much to clean after.. :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> Dude...I gotta give you credit...if you're bringing adult diapers into the bedroom, that's beyond kinky.



 You are my new favorite!


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


>


?..


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>





kvj21075 said:


> ?..


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> You are my new favorite!



You're not too far down my list either


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


>


whats wrong?


----------



## kvj21075

gypsy hates me  i tried to be her friend but she wont accept me


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


do you need a butt rubbin?


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> whats wrong?




I won


----------



## flomaster

Okay so this is the only thread I actually go back and get caught up on.  After reading about ketchup, tomato's and hotdogs with a depends to spice it up I am like 



So now I win!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> gypsy hates me  i tried to be her friend but she wont accept me


serious!!!... Ill her for ya.






 (but only if I can taste your tomato)


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> You're not too far down my list either



:stupidgirlygiggle:



kvj21075 said:


> whats wrong?



Stupid people.



4d2008 said:


> do you need a butt rubbin?



outylip: yess.  :sadeyes:



kvj21075 said:


> gypsy hates me  i tried to be her friend but she wont accept me




Awww im sorry. i thought i accepted you.  try adding me again.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> serious!!!... Ill her for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but only if I can taste your tomato)


like signing a deal with the devil


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> like signing a deal with the devil


:shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

my one cat is getting kinda..... chunky


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> my one cat is getting kinda..... chunky


I dont like chunky cat  
Im more of a tiny kitten kinda guy


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> my one cat is getting kinda..... chunky



well you know what they say about fat pussy


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> well you know what they say about fat pussy


taste like cantalope? :shrug:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> taste like cantalope? :shrug:





I hear that cherry tomatoes are sweeter than those regular sized ones.


----------



## tyky




----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


>



...........................I skooched over for ya  have a drink too


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> taste like cantalope? :shrug:





Okay I just spit up my coffee!!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Okay I just spit up my coffee!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> :stupidgirlygiggle:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid people.
> 
> 
> 
> outylip: yess.  :sadeyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww im sorry. i thought i accepted you.  try adding me again.



Your tomato was very tasty last night


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Your tomato was very tasty last night



  Do tell!!!!


----------



## dn0121




----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


>



Always up for a juicy tomato story as I don't have to be at work for a couple hours!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


>


even your av is . do you need some butt rubbin too?


----------



## Nanny Pam




----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Always up for a juicy tomato story as I don't have to be at work for a couple hours!



Actually I have a good tomato story it happened 2 days ago with the plum tomato I was holding in my hand...I had drained excess juice off it but thought I would squeeze it to get rid of some more.Silly all the juice shot out into ....the electrical socket at high force.  Luckily no fire but a close call..


Was this the kind of tomato story you like....  ummmm maybe not


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Actually I have a good tomato story it happened 2 days ago with the plum tomato I was holding in my hand...I had drained excess juice off it but thought I would squeeze it to get rid of some more.Silly all the juice shot out into ....the electrical socket at high force. Luckily no fire but a close call..
> 
> 
> Was this the kind of tomato story you like.... ummmm maybe not


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> Actually I have a good tomato story it happened 2 days ago with the plum tomato I was holding in my hand...I had drained excess juice off it but thought I would squeeze it to get rid of some more.Silly all the juice shot out into ....the electrical socket at high force.  Luckily no fire but a close call..
> 
> 
> Was this the kind of tomato story you like....  ummmm maybe not



Okay so you shot tomato juice into a socket!  Interesting and funny but still waiting for Jwwb's story.  She is holding out on us!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Okay so you shot tomato juice into a socket! Interesting and funny but still waiting for Jwwb's story. She is holding out on us!!!!


I ate GQ's mushroom :shrug: I really wanted her tomato :sad:


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Okay so you shot tomato juice into a socket!  Interesting and funny but still waiting for Jwwb's story.  She is holding out on us!!!!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>



Like you could squeeze your tomato into a light socket!


----------



## kelb

Did I mention that .. I WIN!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I ate GQ's mushroom :shrug: I really wanted her tomato :sad:



Gentlemens Quarterly? 

Funny you don't strike me as a shroomer!!!!


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> Did I mention that .. I WIN!



Not yet dearest!


----------



## Beta84

flomaster said:


> Gentlemens Quarterly?
> 
> Funny you don't strike me as a shroomer!!!!



GypsyQueen!


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> Did I mention that .. I WIN!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Gentlemens Quarterly?
> 
> Funny you don't strike me as a shroomer!!!!


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>



:


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> :





need me to stick another one in your mouth ?


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>



:hump: OH OH OH I mean....


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> *need me to stick another one in your mouth* ?





*HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 4d2008

TOPIC STAY AWAY FROM MY GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Do tell!!!!




Midnight's tomato was tasty as well.

I got to eat their tasty tomatoes while 4d and Beta watched :shrug:

End of story.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> TOPIC STAY AWAY FROM MY GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!


KelB is mine, not yours, get it right!


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> TOPIC STAY AWAY FROM MY GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!



ok......


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> KelB is mine, not yours, get it right!


she is yours but your both mine as well as many others so you get it right before I break out the  again.


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> ok......


maybe i share her with you?


----------



## dn0121




----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> she is yours but your both mine as well as many others so you get it right before I break out the  again.


oh babah! please do!


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> ok......


 Maybe you need one in your mouth too!



kvj21075 said:


> maybe i share her with you?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


>





kvj21075 said:


> oh babah! please do!


if your ever brave enough to actually show.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> if your ever brave enough to actually show.


show what?


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> maybe i share her with you?



Can I bring a friend.....??


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> Can I bring a friend.....??


only if the friend is  no uglies!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> show what?


I was talking about showing to one of our many events but since you asked, I want another pic of you... act like Nike and Just Do It.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I was talking about showing to one of our many events but since you asked, I want another pic of you... act like Nike and Just Do It.


im waiting for the green turtle


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I was talking about showing to one of our many events but since you asked, I want another pic of you... act like Nike and Just Do It.


and i been sick- i look likedeath- but i dyed my hair


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im waiting for the green turtle


forget the G.T. come to the party friday.


kvj21075 said:


> and i been sick- i look likedeath- but i dyed my hair


I am 100% positive you still look outfreakingstanding!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> im waiting for the green turtle



OH if we go there I'm going to need a place to sleep


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> OH if we go there I'm going to need a place to sleep


----------



## jwwb2000

Hey 4d......the Slipknot dvd is very random and All Hope is Gone is


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> OH if we go there I'm going to need a place to sleep


i have two beds  one with a bf in it and one w/o ;P


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Hey 4d......the Slipknot dvd is very random and All Hope is Gone is


cant wait to hear it!!


K-Im heading back to work now so while Im gone let nothing happen so I dont have to catch up.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i have two beds  one with a bf in it and one w/o ;P



Hmmm We can decide on beds later


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Midnight's tomato was tasty as well.
> 
> I got to eat their tasty tomatoes while 4d and Beta watched :shrug:
> 
> End of story.



Please post to porntube.  Its still early in the day!!!

Starting to feel left out.  Where is TYKY?  She always makes me feel better!!!


----------



## dn0121

No one remembers,
I cannot say why
Only thing I keep thinking
Is that nobody tried

You were mine, only mine
No one knew you like me
I don't know why He couldn't
Just let you be

We shared so much
In our short time together,
And the time that we shared
Has made memories forever

So much I learned,
So much I lost -
Everything turned, toppled
And tossed

Butterfly flutters, then turns
And kicks . . .
Then, that sad day . . .
Was my mind playing tricks?

No cry, no movement,
not even a Breath . . .
As you lay on my tummy -
Perfect even in death

When I think of you now
At the age you would be,
A beautiful "big boy"
Is the child I see

My son you were,
My son you'll always be
And One -
That is us;
You and Me


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> cant wait to hear it!!
> 
> 
> K-Im heading back to work now so while Im gone let nothing happen so I dont have to catch up.


your av is ggggaaaayyyyyy


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> No one remembers,
> I cannot say why
> Only thing I keep thinking
> Is that nobody tried
> 
> You were mine, only mine
> No one knew you like me
> I don't know why He couldn't
> Just let you be
> 
> We shared so much
> In our short time together,
> And the time that we shared
> Has made memories forever
> 
> So much I learned,
> So much I lost -
> Everything turned, toppled
> And tossed
> 
> Butterfly flutters, then turns
> And kicks . . .
> Then, that sad day . . .
> Was my mind playing tricks?
> 
> No cry, no movement,
> not even a Breath . . .
> As you lay on my tummy -
> Perfect even in death
> 
> When I think of you now
> At the age you would be,
> A beautiful "big boy"
> Is the child I see
> 
> My son you were,
> My son you'll always be
> And One -
> That is us;
> You and Me


what the poop?


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> your av is ggggaaaayyyyyy




he is gay...didn't you know


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Please post to porntube.  Its still early in the day!!!
> 
> Starting to feel left out.  Where is TYKY?  She always makes me feel better!!!



I don't always carry a camera with me for those kind of encounters.  4d didn't have his either cuz it is broke


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> I don't always carry a camera with me for those kind of encounters.  4d didn't have his either cuz it is broke



How about a late night swim in the bay then?  Clothing optional this time!


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> he is gay...didn't you know



well i know he likes to   and suck lots of  off of well hung  but i didnt know i was jsut a cover up


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> what the poop?


----------



## kvj21075

whats wrong??

why so sad panda bear?


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> How about a late night swim in the bay then?  Clothing optional this time!



Depends on what I am drinking


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> whats wrong??
> 
> why so sad panda bear?



my fish died last week


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> my fish died last week


why are  u just now sad? or did  u just find him?


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> my fish died last week


think of it as dinner


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> why are  u just now sad? or did  u just find him?



cuz I had fish sticks and one looked like him


----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> cuz I had fish sticks and one looked like him


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> cuz I had fish sticks and one looked like him


maybe it was him


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> cuz I had fish sticks and one looked like him



You ate your friend?


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> cuz I had fish sticks and one looked like him



Got a buddy in Philly who used to take his fish out for walks in zip log bag.  Fish named Harry.  harry died and he put him in freezer in case technology finds a way to revive him.  He got another fish and named it Sally so when it dies harry can meet sally.  True story.  Ask Ponytail who is forum member!


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> You ate your friend?



NO!


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Got a buddy in Philly who used to take his fish out for walks in zip log bag.  Fish named Harry.  harry died and he put him in freezer in case technology finds a way to revive him.  He got another fish and named it Sally so when it dies harry can meet sally.  True story.  Ask Ponytail who is forum member!



you are kidding!

Actually I have a sad tale to tell about my pet goldfish.I was only 3 or 4 .Can not really remember doing it but I thought one goldfish was tired so I tucked it in bed and the other one I thought needed a bath so I put bubblebath  in the tank.Was trying to be good to them .
I still give to animal charities out of guilt.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> You ate your friend?


and why is that a no no??? thats what friends are for


----------



## Midnight

jwwb2000 said:


> Midnight's tomato was tasty as well.
> 
> I got to eat their tasty tomatoes while 4d and Beta watched :shrug:
> 
> End of story.


----------



## dn0121

frozenrain said:


> you are kidding!
> 
> Actually I have a sad tale to tell about my pet goldfish.I was only 3 or 4 .Can not really remember doing it but I thought one goldfish was tired so I tucked it in bed and the other one I thought needed a bath so I put bubblebath  in the tank.Was trying to be good to them .
> I still give to animal charities out of guilt.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> your av is ggggaaaayyyyyy





UncleBacon said:


> he is gay...didn't you know





jwwb2000 said:


> 4d didn't have his either cuz it is broke





flomaster said:


> Got a buddy in Philly who used to take his fish out for walks in zip log bag. Fish named Harry. harry died and he put him in freezer in case technology finds a way to revive him. He got another fish and named it Sally so when it dies harry can meet sally. True story. Ask Ponytail who is forum member!


----------



## UncleBacon

and on that note we que the music


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> you are kidding!
> 
> Actually I have a sad tale to tell about my pet goldfish.I was only 3 or 4 .Can not really remember doing it but I thought one goldfish was tired so I tucked it in bed and the other one I thought needed a bath so I put bubblebath  in the tank.Was trying to be good to them .
> I still give to animal charities out of guilt.



I kid you not!!!!  

Thats a sweet story. Poor baby!


----------



## frozenrain

dn0121 said:


>



Thankyou.


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> I kid you not!!!!
> 
> Thats a sweet story. Poor baby!



Thankyou too


----------



## dn0121

UncleBacon said:


> and on that note we que the music



With a drink in her hand
She will stop her car and then
Seal herself for good in the garage
She's never leaving

There were times to be sure
It was so pure you might choke
But it's too late in the garage
The falling ceiling

And all the walls will fade to black
Could she be thinking of another now

Take my hand, pull me through
There's so much i left undone
But it's too late now in the garage

And all the walls will fade to black
Could she be thinking of another

They found her car still running
In the garage
She'd come so far to end her life
By the rusty mower and chicken wire
By the chicken wire and studded tire
By the rusty mower and chicken wire


----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


> Your tomato was very tasty last night







frozenrain said:


> Actually I have a good tomato story it happened 2 days ago with the plum tomato I was holding in my hand...I had drained excess juice off it but thought I would squeeze it to get rid of some more.Silly all the juice shot out into ....the electrical socket at high force.  Luckily no fire but a close call..
> Was this the kind of tomato story you like....  ummmm maybe not








flomaster said:


> Gentlemens Quarterly?
> Funny you don't strike me as a shroomer!!!!



:tisktisk:



Beta84 said:


> GypsyQueen!



 thanks buddy!



dn0121 said:


> No one remembers,
> I cannot say why
> Only thing I keep thinking
> Is that nobody tried
> 
> You were mine, only mine
> No one knew you like me
> I don't know why He couldn't
> Just let you be
> 
> We shared so much
> In our short time together,
> And the time that we shared
> Has made memories forever
> 
> So much I learned,
> So much I lost -
> Everything turned, toppled
> And tossed
> 
> Butterfly flutters, then turns
> And kicks . . .
> Then, that sad day . . .
> Was my mind playing tricks?
> 
> No cry, no movement,
> not even a Breath . . .
> As you lay on my tummy -
> Perfect even in death
> 
> When I think of you now
> At the age you would be,
> A beautiful "big boy"
> Is the child I see
> 
> My son you were,
> My son you'll always be
> And One -
> That is us;
> You and Me



Are you okay? Your Avatar, your posts, your siggy....whats up boogar butt?


OBTW, i do NOT like your siggy.  It runs off the page. fix it. kthanks.


----------



## dn0121

fixed for you


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> thanks buddy!





and yeah dn's siggy is too long!


----------



## UncleBacon

its days like this I miss dating a lesbian


----------



## dn0121

Beta84 said:


> and yeah dn's thingy is too long!



thats what she said.


----------



## 4d2008

I miss all my lesbians :sad:


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> I miss all my lesbians :sad:


----------



## kelb




----------



## kvj21075




----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


>





kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>





GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


 


kelb said:


>


 


kvj21075 said:


>


I luv you all


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> I luv you all



And you have them all........


----------



## geminigrl

I won!


----------



## kvj21075

geminigrl said:


> I won!



no!


----------



## UncleBacon

geminigrl said:


> I won!



no you didn't


----------



## geminigrl

UncleBacon said:


> no you didn't


 

Yes i did...


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


>





kvj21075 said:


>





GypsyQueen said:


>





toppick08 said:


>





kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## WidowLady06

win.


----------



## geminigrl

winner


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


>


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Please post to porntube.  Its still early in the day!!!
> 
> Starting to feel left out.  Where is TYKY?  She always makes me feel better!!!



 Sorry, I have painters and landscapers at my house today!  Workaholic sure knows how to get his honey do list done  I should ask him if I can hire a housekeeper but I know he will say no since he does the cleaning


----------



## frozenrain

ah ha These guys will help me to win!


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> ah ha These guys will help me to win!


----------



## puggymom

I win


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> I win


----------



## jwwb2000

I'm drinking lemonade, jamming out to Slipknot, all the while working on agendas.


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm drinking lemonade, jamming out to Slipknot, all the while working on agendas.


----------



## geminigrl

winner


----------



## puggymom




----------



## geminigrl

winner​winner
winner​winner


----------



## frozenrain

getting ready for my dancing price






But I am a nice girl and would not do that!


----------



## dn0121




----------



## puggymom




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## GypsyQueen

toppick08 said:


> And you have them all........



No he doesnt.  He not fit to be a sugar daddy.  ....



dn0121 said:


> View attachment 56258



  Thats cute.


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> Thats cute.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I miss all my lesbians :sad:



Used to be in the closet but now that I have come out and shown my true lesbian self I am a much better person!


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 56264
> 
> View attachment 56263




What a ####.   



flomaster said:


> Used to be in the closet but now that I have come out and shown my true lesbian self I am a much better person!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I lose!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I lose!



Yep


----------



## flomaster

pcjohnnyb said:


> Yep



Now I win


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I lose!



should get happy already.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

flomaster said:


> Now I win



was anybody else as bored as I was today?
I got a good amount of work done, but it just seemed like I was in autopilot all day, not doing anything interesting


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Now I win



 Just a distraction technique to enable me to win


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> was anybody else as bored as I was today?
> I got a good amount of work done, but it just seemed like I was in autopilot all day, not doing anything interesting


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

oh I'm happy now thanks to a special person


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> oh I'm happy now thanks to a special person



Is 4d driving around in his short bus again?


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> Just a distraction technique to enable me to win



I got your distraction right here


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


>



I forgot to tell you...
You looked sorta familiar...
but then again, so did half of the folks last night


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> I got your distraction right here



You are so *cheeky*!


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> You are so *cheeky*!



Well I do have two you know.  Be weird to be just cheek!


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Well I do have *two* you know.  Be weird to be just cheek!



Are you sure ? I thought you had 4 :  2 on your face and 2 forming your bottom?


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> Are you sure ? I thought you had 4 :  2 on your face and 2 forming your bottom?



Very true but face mooning is no where near as fun!


----------



## kelb

*I WIN*


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> *I WIN*



Jeez, no you don't!!!


----------



## tyky




----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



hey you


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> hey you



Crazy day for me, too much going on.  Back in the kitchen


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Crazy day for me, too much going on.  Back in the kitchen



Waiting on the word for a road trip so on hold till morning.  Already changed flight once.


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## puggymom




----------



## frozenrain




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## flomaster




----------



## kvj21075

im sure youz thought youz win, but ahhhhhh youz dontz.... i winz!


----------



## toppick08

Winner....


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> im sure youz thought youz win, but ahhhhhh youz dontz.... i winz!



I'mz surz youz thinkz uz onez butz youz didn'tz az I's amz thez realz winnerz herez!


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> I'mz surz youz thinkz uz onez butz youz didn'tz az I's amz thez realz winnerz herez!


i send my bunny to poo on you  ......... take that!!!


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> i send my bunny to poo on you  ......... take that!!!



Will it pooz on me?


----------



## frozenrain

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Waiting on the word for a road trip so on hold till morning.  Already changed flight once.



where ya going, I need a vacay bad


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> i send my bunny to poo on you  ......... take that!!!



make sure you get the right one.


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> where ya going, I need a vacay bad



me too.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> where ya going, I need a vacay bad



Yuma, Arizona.  Its business. Supposed to be high of 89 tomorrow.  Low's in the 50's and 60's


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Yuma, Arizona.  Its business. Supposed to be high of 89 tomorrow.  Low's in the 50's and 60's



awww, at least it is a getaway


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> make sure you get the right one.



That is a really lovely phograph!


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> That is a really lovely phograph!




You look at a pic of men who were trained at one time in their lives to kill people and we get "LOVELY" 

Forgive you this one time!


----------



## tyky

I win


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I win



You lose


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> You look at a pic of men who were trained at one time in their lives to kill people and we get "LOVELY"
> 
> Forgive you this one time!


....
Wll you look very dashing Thankyou again for your service.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> You lose


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> ....
> Wll you look very dashing Thankyou again for your service.



I like dashing.  Thats a good word! All is forgiven! 

You are most welcome.  Do it over a million times.


----------



## workaholic




----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> I like *dashing*.  Thats a good word! All is forgiven!
> 
> You are most welcome.  Do it over a million times.



I am glad -was actually going to use it in the first instant but thought you might think I was hitting on you.


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> I am glad -was actually going to use it in the first instant but thought you might think I was hitting on you.



Its all good.  No worries. Thank you for being so thoughtful.  TYKY could learn a thing or two from you!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


>



that is the sexiest azz I've ever seen


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Its all good.  No worries. Thank you for being so thoughtful.  *TYKY could learn a thing or two from you*!



Dammit, did I do something wrong or do I need to read back


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> that is the sexiest azz I've ever seen



Is it hairy or do you nair it?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Is it hairy or do you nair it?



azzillian


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> azzillian



  X 1,000,000,000,000


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> azzillian



Actually!!!
Mach 5 and baby oil.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Actually!!!
> Mach 5 and baby oil.



bet she uses a cattle prod too!!!!!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Actually!!!
> Mach 5 and baby oil.



smooth as a babies butt


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> Actually!!!
> Mach 5 and baby oil.



This Thread has been reported.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> bet she uses a cattle prod too!!!!!



 what's that


----------



## frozenrain

This thread has been reported


----------



## workaholic

Hey my pole is dusty.  It needs a good polishing.


----------



## frozenrain

just kidding-just feels so great to say it


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> just kidding-just feels so great to say it



lemme guess your kids are already asleep


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> what's that



Cattle prod - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## frozenrain

:QUOTE=workaholic;3387968]

Hey my pole is dusty.  It needs a good polishing.[/QUOTE]


now which pole are we talking about today?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Cattle prod - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



thanks


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> :QUOTE=workaholic;3387968]
> 
> Hey my pole is dusty.  It needs a good polishing.




now which pole are we talking about today?[/QUOTE]

prolly both


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> lemme guess your kids are already asleep



Yes everyone is asleep ..only me awake


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> :QUOTE=workaholic;3387968]
> 
> Hey my pole is dusty.  It needs a good polishing.




Knob polish.


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> now which pole are we talking about today?



The dusty one.


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Knob polish.


----------



## tyky

My outside patio is getting closer to being done check out the pics


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> The dusty one.


----------



## tyky

I win


----------



## dn0121

I will be gone for a long time so make sure this thread doesn't die while Im on hiatus.


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> I will be gone for a long time so make sure this thread doesn't die while Im on hiatus.



still sad huh, don't leave I will miss that bloody AV pic


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> I will be gone for a long time so make sure this thread doesn't die while Im on hiatus.



Where ya going? And what's up with your av?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> make sure you get the right one.



Your sign is crooked


----------



## frozenrain

dn0121 said:


> I will be gone for a long time so make sure this thread doesn't die while Im on hiatus.





tyky said:


> still sad huh, don't leave I will miss that bloody AV pic





LusbyMom said:


> Where ya going? And what's up with your av?



cue


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> still sad huh, don't leave I will miss that bloody AV pic



oh she will be back


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Where ya going? And what's up with your av?



He's been down all day, I don't know if he ever revealed why


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> oh she will be back



Are not going to make 4d's bonfire on Friday is that why you are soooo sad


----------



## workaholic

dn0121 said:


> oh she will be back



DN you ready for a trip to the Hustler Club?  Do we need to gather up the crew and take you out to watch a little azz shakin?


----------



## frozenrain

dn0121 said:


> oh she will be back



 Hope you o.k


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> DN you ready for a trip to the Hustler Club?  Do we need to gather up the crew and take you out to watch a little azz shakin?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Your sign is crooked



Thats cuz I was holding it up with more than just my hand!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Thats cuz I was holding it up with more than just my hand!



BRB, I have to go back and check out the sign


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



Tyky likes the Hustler Club!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Thats cuz I was holding it up with more than just my hand!



Their you go dreaming again


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Their you go dreaming again



And whats wrong with that?

I got my letter today that you got at work.


----------



## workaholic

Damn I was winning for 30 Minutes.  You suck.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> And whats wrong with that?
> 
> I got my letter today that you got at work.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


>



Thats alot of dollar bills in the coffee can at Roses!!!!!


----------



## frozenrain

goodnight guys before I get square eyes


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> goodnight guys before I get square eyes



Nighty nite!


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> goodnight guys before I get square eyes



CYA


One more down.!!!!


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> goodnight guys before I get square eyes



sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Thats alot of dollar bills in the coffee can at Roses!!!!!



  Saturday night I found a dollar in my shirt when I got home


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Saturday night I found a dollar in my shirt when I got home



You get up on the stage?  You go girl!!!!


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> CYA
> 
> 
> *One more down.!!!!  *



 Sweet dreams.     I will not take offence to that remark

Catch you all later


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Saturday night I found a dollar in my shirt when I got home



you got on stage didn't you!  Last time I went to Rose's my friend asked if she could get on stage and one of the dancer's gave her her time.  It was her husband's fantasy


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> You get up on the stage?  You go girl!!!!




 NO that mirror makes me sick....but did you know Toot's has a stripper pole?


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> you got on stage didn't you!  Last time I went to Rose's my friend asked if she could get on stage and one of the dancer's gave her her time.  It was her husband's fantasy



You left out the fact that when she was done the offered her a job!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> you got on stage didn't you!  Last time I went to Rose's my friend asked if she could get on stage and one of the dancer's gave her her time.  It was her husband's fantasy



It was you wasn't it???

I seriously can't handle that mirror...


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> NO that mirror makes me sick....but did you know Toot's has a stripper pole?



so does workaholic, maybe I can get a pic posted


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> NO that mirror makes me sick....but did you know Toot's has a stripper pole?



Never been to Toots.  Former friend owns the Dew Drop but haven't been in there in forver.


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> It was you wasn't it???
> 
> I seriously can't handle that mirror...



What part of the mirror?  Seeing yourself in it or all of the stripper grease on it?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> It was you wasn't it???
> 
> I seriously can't handle that mirror...



Thought that mirror got replaced the last time that guy drove through the front door!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

ill take the penthouse club because there is nothing like a hand grenade and booty shakin when ur on bourbon st.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> What part of the mirror?  Seeing yourself in it or all of the stripper grease on it?



Stripper grease?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Never been to Toots.  Former friend owns the Dew Drop but haven't been in there in forver.



Went there to... that's where I got the Rotten ***** shot


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Thought that mirror got replaced the last time that guy drove through the front door!



Last time I went it seriously needed some windex


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> What part of the mirror?  Seeing yourself in it or all of the stripper grease on it?



Do they ever freaking clean it? We watched FOUR girls dance the other night... and not ONE of them touched the mirror....


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Stripper grease?



Grease, lotion it is all the same.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> What part of the mirror?  Seeing yourself in it or all of the stripper grease on it?



Did find this though in my quest for a grease answer. 

Urban Dictionary: Stripper Juice


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Do they ever freaking clean it? We watched FOUR girls dance the other night... and not ONE of them touched the mirror....



Might slide off the stage if they touch it!!!


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Did find this though in my quest for a grease answer.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: Stripper Juice



That needs to go in the word of the day thread.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> That needs to go in the word of the day thread.



Wonder what happens if you say it three times fast!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Wonder what happens if you say it three times fast!!!



It won't take you home Toto


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Wonder what happens if you say it three times fast!!!



That would be worth trying.  Maybe Carmen Electra appears all juiced up?


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> That needs to go in the word of the day thread.



Read the use in the sentence. 


Urban Dictionary: stripper bumps


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Did find this though in my quest for a grease answer.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: Stripper Juice


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> It won't take you home Toto



Too bad you don't kow what Toto stands for in slang spanish! 

Read #4

Urban Dictionary: toto


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Read the use in the sentence.
> 
> 
> Urban Dictionary: stripper bumps


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Read the use in the sentence.
> 
> 
> Urban Dictionary: stripper bumps



OMG their was one stripper there with lots and lots of bumps


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Too bad you don't kow what Toto stands for in slang spanish!



BRB, google is my friend


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


>



Many moons ago during a private lap dance my stripper told me not to mind the Mt Visuvious BUMP she had on her left cheek.


----------



## workaholic

Me no Englash..  Flomaster is a Toto....  Si. Senor Si.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Too bad you don't kow what Toto stands for in slang spanish!
> 
> Read #4
> 
> Urban Dictionary: toto



Cool I had rotten toto the other night and it was yummy


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Many moons ago during a private lap dance my stripper told me not to mind the Mt Visuvious BUMP she had on her left cheek.



WTF, and you let her continue didn't you


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Me no Englash..  Flomaster is a Toto....  Si. Senor Si.



Would you like to  my toto


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> WTF, and you let her continue didn't you



You know he did... he is a freak like that... mr redwings


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> WTF, and you let her continue didn't you



Nope


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Would you like to  my toto





As long as it is not the same one Lusby is complaining about that she had the other night.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> As long as it is not the same one Lusby is complaining about that she had the other night.


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> You know he did... he is a freak like that... mr redwings



Whats wrong with red wings?  Red wings, Brown wings.  Its all good.  Take a shower and it's like nothing ever happened.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Would you like to  my toto



You had a bad word there at first because I saw ####


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Whats wrong with red wings?  Red wings, Brown wings.  Its all good.  Take a shower and it's like nothing ever happened.



Ummm did you mean brush your teef?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> You had a bad word there at first because I saw ####



it wasn't bad it was lick but I liked Razz better


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Ummm did you mean brush your teef?



Oh no Licky Likcy down there when Aunt Flo is in town.  I will play with the magic button but no clam diving.  

Sticky Stick Yes.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Oh no Licky Likcy down there when Aunt Flo is in town.  I will play with the magic button but no clam diving.
> 
> Sticky Stick Yes.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Oh no Licky Likcy down there when Aunt Flo is in town.  I will play with the magic button but no clam diving.
> 
> Sticky Stick Yes.



I am no Aunt!  Thank you very much!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> I am no Aunt!  Thank you very much!



Flo... please join fight club TIA


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Flo... please join fight club TIA



OMG, he's not a member


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> OMG, he's not a member



Dude I just mentioned his name in the word of the day thread in fight club and he can't even respond to it?  

Pony up dude..


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> OMG, he's not a member



No and he has no idea what he is missing


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> No and he has no idea what he is missing



I know, sometimes I wish I didn't see half of the stuff I see


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I know, sometimes I wish I didn't see half of the stuff I see



You could let yourself out


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I know, sometimes I wish I didn't see half of the stuff I see



I think I just stepped on my toto!!!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> You could let yourself out



it's a yard sale, there is shiat everywhere and I'm checking it out


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> I think I just stepped on my toto!!!



I sat on my balls once.  That kind of hurt.  I can only imagine stepping on your toto.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

 can't wait to sleep and leave this day. good night funny people, good night.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I think I just stepped on my toto!!!


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> it's a yard sale, there is shiat everywhere and I'm checking it out



Speaking of yard sale.  Anyone seen all the crap on the side of the GMR across from the old Racket club?  Did the whole trailer park get evicted?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> it's a yard sale, there is shiat everywhere and I'm checking it out


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Speaking of yard sale.  Anyone seen all the crap on the side of the GMR across from the old Racket club?  Did the whole trailer park get evicted?





Can you guess what I'm  about


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> can't wait to sleep and leave this day. good night funny people, good night.



Uh Oh... why are you in sadville????


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Can you guess what I'm  about



No Sorry.  I have no idea...


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> No Sorry.  I have no idea...



Cause you are sooo close to poppin' your 1000 cherry


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Cause you are sooo close to poppin' your 1000 cherry



Let the countdown begin


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Cause you are sooo close to poppin' your 1000 cherry



Can we celebrate it with some anal tonight?


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Can we celebrate it with some anal tonight?



 NO


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> NO



Then Goodnight.  :sad:


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Then Goodnight.  :sad:



goodnight :notsad:


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Then Goodnight.  :sad:



Are you saying that you voted that you LIKED it, in that other thread?


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Are you saying that you voted that you LIKED it, in that other thread?



liked what?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Are you saying that you voted that you LIKED it, in that other thread?



 probably he's a freak


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> liked what?



Check out the new poll


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Check out the new poll



Oh!

depends on the mood.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Oh!
> 
> depends on the mood.



one more, say goodnight


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Oh!
> 
> depends on the mood.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> one more, say goodnight



I have to know... do you two sit in the same room while you post?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I have to know... do you two sit in the same room while you post?



They use the same computer and log in and out.


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> I have to know... do you two sit in the same room while you post?



Most of the time.  Sometimes she rubs my lamp while I am posting..


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Most of the time.  Sometimes she rubs my lamp while I am posting..



Great post for #1000


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Great post for #1000



Thats what I was thinking.  

  Yeah me!!!


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> They use the same computer and log in and out.



Hold on have to logout for tyky.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Hold on have to logout for tyky.






Night guys.  Back to work in the a.m.


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Night guys.  Back to work in the a.m.



Later'

I WIN


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Later'
> 
> I WIN



ummm no... just cause Flo left doesn't and you won't let tyky sign back in... that doesn't make you a winner.. cause I am still here


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> ummm no... just cause Flo left doesn't and you won't let tyky sign back in... that doesn't make you a winner.. cause I am still here



Ha.  Well I am going to bed too.  Later.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Ha.  Well I am going to bed too.  Later.



   I win!!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I win!!



Woke up to dethrone you!


----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## frozenrain




----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> View attachment 56291


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


>


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


>



 Spare your blushes   my dearest Toppick-I am happy to see such friendly competition!    




I however win


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Spare your blushes my dearest Toppick-I am happy to see such friendly competition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I however win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56292


Nope


----------



## UncleBacon

when I wake up in the morning I piss excellence


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> when I wake up in the morning I piss excellence


You still lose.


----------



## puggymom

4d2008 said:


> You still lose.



As do you!


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> As do you!


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> You still lose.




I piss on you


----------



## yankee44

UncleBacon said:


> I piss on you



Golden shower!!! I knew you were 






Just kiddin


----------



## LusbyMom

Almost 7000 post of a bunch of nothing   This is the thread that will never end


----------



## UncleBacon

LusbyMom said:


> Almost 7000 post of a bunch of nothing   This is the thread that will never end





it ended when I won now its just people bullsh!ting


----------



## LusbyMom

UncleBacon said:


> it ended when *I won *now its just people bullsh!ting



Now that is BS


----------



## UncleBacon

LusbyMom said:


> Now that is BS




true story I can't make that sh!t up


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hi, oh look i won.


----------



## 4d2008

If God loves me more then I love myself why would I worry about going to Hell? I dont want my own children to go to hell so why would he send me?


----------



## flomaster

UncleBacon said:


> when I wake up in the morning I piss excellence



When I wake up in the morning its just pee.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> If God loves me more then I love myself why would I worry about going to Hell? I dont want my own children to go to hell so why would he send me?




Would love to discuss, but i dont feel like it.


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> If God loves me more then I love myself why would I worry about going to Hell? I dont want my own children to go to hell so why would he send me?





but if there is no god then what???


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> but if there is no god then what???


what happens if I go to heaven but I dont know anyone? Is that really heaven?


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> what happens if I go to heaven but I dont know anyone? Is that really heaven?




its cool because when you go to hell I'll already be in charge then its party time


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> its cool because when you go to hell I'll already be in charge then its party time


See thats what Im talking about... I cant think of a single person I know and love that will make it up top so Im thinking we all need to start learning how to swim cause I hear this lake is HOT a spot to be at. 







:lake of fire for those that didnt get it:


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> See thats what Im talking about... I cant think of a single person I know and love that will make it up top so Im thinking we all need to start learning how to swim cause I hear this lake is HOT a spot to be at.
> 
> 
> :lake of fire for those that didnt get it:



See ya there.  I'll bring the inner tubes for the float!


----------



## UncleBacon

I'm bringing the ac when I take over


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> See thats what Im talking about... I cant think of a single person I know and love that will make it up top so Im thinking we all need to start learning how to swim cause I hear this lake is HOT a spot to be at.
> 
> 
> 
> :lake of fire for those that didnt get it:



Thank you, sir, for breakin that down for us dumb folks, sir.



flomaster said:


> See ya there.  I'll bring the inner tubes for the float!



Leave the bathing suits at home!


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> I'm bringing the ac when I take over


If Adam was the first being on earth then eve n all the animals what happened when the dinosaurs came? did they (humans) all hide out?


----------



## GypsyQueen

If 4d would shut the hell up, i would win this thread.


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> If Adam was the first being on earth then eve n all the animals what happened when the dinosaurs came? did they (humans) all hide out?




did adam eat eve


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> If 4d would shut the hell up, i would win this thread.


I know how to shut you up.....


UncleBacon said:


> did adam eat eve


is that a sin?


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> I know how to shut you up.....
> 
> is that a sin?





in the ucmj it is....anything other than missionary is considered sodomy


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> in the ucmj it is....anything other than missionary is considered sodomy


Now Im going to hell AND prison... Great


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> Now Im going to hell AND prison... Great




just read the articles you'll see for yourself


----------



## flomaster

GypsyQueen said:


> Leave the bathing suits at home!



Sounds good but let me drop about ten lbs first so I can have my A game on!


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> just read the articles you'll see for yourself


Ive been in for 14 yrs Bacon, I know what they say lol....


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> Ive been in for 14 yrs Bacon, I know what they say lol....



yeah you're old


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Ive been in for 14 yrs Bacon, I know what they say lol....



That was way before i was born.


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> yeah you're old


But I live young. 


(and your n ass)


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> That was way before i was born.


 I REALLY AM GOING TO JAIL!


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> But I live young.
> 
> 
> (and your n ass)




yeah but....ok I just refrained from finishing that statement....it would of left me wide open to jokes


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> I REALLY AM GOING TO JAIL!



Im dis many  1 2 3 4 5 








oh more? okay where was i? oh! 5 6  7 8 9.   :hehe:


----------



## UncleBacon

GypsyQueen said:


> Im dis many  1 2 3 4 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh more? okay where was i? oh! 5 6  7 8 9.   :hehe:




she can't even count all her fingers....hahahaha


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> yeah but....ok I just refrained from finishing that statement....it would of left me wide open to jokes


keep talking to me and Im going to leave you wide open tomorrow night at the bonfire... I See tequila in your future....


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Im dis many 1 2 3 4 5
> oh more? okay where was i? oh! 5 6 7 8 9. :hehe:


You have no idea how much your turning me on right now.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> keep talking to me and Im going to leave you wide open tomorrow night at the bonfire... I See *tequila* in your future....



  

That stuff is pure evil.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I REALLY AM GOING TO JAIL!



you said it!  i'm right behind you


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> You have no idea how much your turning me on right now.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> That stuff is pure evil.





Beta84 said:


> you said it! i'm right behind you


No, in prison I get to be big spoon. 


GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> *No, in prison I get to be big spoon. *



Ill bring you both a goodie basket.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Ill bring you both a goodie basket.


its your dam fault Ill be in there so it better be a freaking outstanding goodie basket.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

So...I skimmed this thread....did anyone explain to workaholic that redwings is eating down there, not banging down there? 
He (?) seemed a little confused on the matter


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> So...I skimmed this thread....did anyone explain to workaholic that redwings is eating down there, not banging down there?
> He (?) seemed a little confused on the matter


who cares about that Im still waiting for people to answer my dam questions from this morning.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> who cares about that Im still waiting for people to answer my dam questions from this morning.



which one(s)? 

Like I said, I skimmed...wasn't reading all of ya'lls dam "I win" posts


----------



## jwwb2000

I need a nap


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> If God loves me more then I love myself why would I worry about going to Hell? I dont want my own children to go to hell so why would he send me?


 


4d2008 said:


> what happens if I go to heaven but I dont know anyone? Is that really heaven?


 


4d2008 said:


> If Adam was the first being on earth then eve n all the animals what happened when the dinosaurs came? did they (humans) all hide out?


 


pcjohnnyb said:


> which one(s)?
> 
> Like I said, I skimmed...wasn't reading all of ya'lls dam "I win" posts


:shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I need a nap


you act like you were out late last night.


----------



## tyky




----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> you act like you were out late last night.



I didn't go to sleep until 2 something


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I didn't go to sleep until 2 something


:shrug: so what was the huge hurry to leave last night then?


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> its your dam fault Ill be in there so it better be a freaking outstanding goodie basket.



Don’t worry it will be. Ill rummage up some stuff and you both can fight over it.

The list
-half eaten bag of teriyaki beef jerky nuggets (I normal only eat a half of a bag)
-a Playboy with all of the goodies marked out with permanent marker (just to spite you)
-1 bar of pink Oil of Olay soap(Need i explain?)
-and almost empty bottle of coconut flavored lube (with crusties around the cap)
-a brand new Gay Erotica book about the adventures of gay men lovers (my gift to you both, you better share it)
-Tweasers (So you guys can help each other get the broom splinters out of each others buttholes after not treating the bar of Oil of Olay with care in the community shower) 




jwwb2000 said:


> I didn't go to sleep until 2 something



Me either.  I am beyond tired.



4d2008 said:


> :shrug: so what was the huge hurry to leave last night then?



To get away from you.


----------



## kvj21075

Morning lovers


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> Morning lovers



Morning...
 I'm having a bad day! 


Where are my butt rubbins :


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Morning...
> I'm having a bad day!
> 
> 
> Where are my butt rubbins :



What's wrong? :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Morning...
> I'm having a bad day!
> 
> 
> Where are my butt rubbins :


i have two very soft hands waiting for you... but dont you worry! they can get rough!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i have two very soft hands waiting for you... but dont you worry! they can get rough!!!



I like it rough!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I like it rough!!!!


 i know! but what is wrong?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i know! but what is wrong?



Sometimes life gives you lemons.. but Guess what I'm going to do with those lemons...?


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: so what was the huge hurry to leave last night then?




Dogs had to go pee.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Sometimes life gives you lemons.. but Guess what I'm going to do with those lemons...?


tequila shots? :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Don’t worry it will be. Ill rummage up some stuff and you both can fight over it.
> 
> -1 bar of pink Oil of Olay soap(Need i explain?)
> I hate you...
> To get away from you.


again I hate you


kvj21075 said:


> Morning lovers


GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


kelb said:


> Morning...
> I'm having a bad day!
> Where are my butt rubbins :


 (I know its me rubbing your head but Im pretty sure your head is up your butt so it works out)


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> tequila shots? :shrug:



 maybe later tonight


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> again I hate you
> 
> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (I know its me rubbing your head but Im pretty sure your head is up your butt so it works out)


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


I LOVE TEQUiLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOOO HOOOOO and queso and Kel!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> tequila shots? :shrug:



Those are EVIL!!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> I LOVE TEQUiLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOOO HOOOOO and queso and Kel!!!





jwwb2000 said:


> Those are EVIL!!!!



Now I want a margarita... Its 9:45am and I want margaritas.....


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Now I want a margarita... Its 9:45am and I want margaritas.....




I'll split one with ya then


----------



## kvj21075

i wish i could ditch work, we could go indulge in margaritas! 




i just drooled on my desk... ewww


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i wish i could ditch work, we could go indulge in margaritas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just drooled on my desk... ewww


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i wish i could ditch work, we could go indulge in margaritas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just drooled on my desk... ewww


----------



## kvj21075

someones bill is going to have slobber on it.....


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> someones bill is going to have slobber on it.....



 I pay the bills for several companies it will prolly be a bill I pay.  J/k I don't know where you work


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> someones bill is going to have slobber on it.....


You can call me ducky, I like to ####y... Please drool on my bill... TIA.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> You can call me ducky, I like to ####y... Please drool on my bill... TIA.



She charges you for services


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> She charges you for services


uhhh yeh, wouldnt you???

the things he makes me do...... :shudders:


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> uhhh yeh, wouldnt you???



No, that would make me a prostitute


----------



## flomaster

My trip has been put on hold for the 2nd time!!!!!!


----------



## puggymom

4d2008 said:


> :shrug:



I remember in the 3rd grade at Catholic school asking my teacher if god make the earth in 7 days then when did the dinosaurs live?
I guess that was my descent into the godless heathen I am now


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> My trip has been put on hold for the 2nd time!!!!!!


----------



## tyky

tyky said:


> No, that would make me a prostitute



I'm not calling you one KVJ I'm just saying I would feel like a whore if I charged, therefore I do it for free


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



Could be there tomorrow afternoon dealing with

Yuma Weather Forecasts on Yahoo! Weather


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Could be there tomorrow afternoon dealing with
> 
> Yuma Weather Forecasts on Yahoo! Weather



We will miss you if you go


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I'm not calling you one KVJ I'm just saying I would feel like a whore if I charged, therefore I do it for free


its not like i make money off of it, i use that money to get me drunk enough to do those things. so i think that would make me more of a crack*****, or alcohol*****. can i use the word ***** in here???


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> We will miss you if you go



Only two hour time difference.  Oh I will be online to win from there!!!!


----------



## puggymom

kvj21075 said:


> its not like i make money off of it, i use that money to get me drunk enough to do those things. so i think that would make me more of a crackwhore, or alcohol whore. can i use the word whore in here???



No therefore by default I win.


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> its not like i make money off of it, i use that money to get me drunk enough to do those things. so i think that would make me more of a crackwhore, or alcohol whore. can i use the word whore in here???



Think you are okay speaking whore here!  Think if you post a classified then things might be different!


----------



## GypsyQueen

I have an inch.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Don’t worry it will be. Ill rummage up some stuff and you both can fight over it.
> 
> The list
> -half eaten bag of teriyaki beef jerky nuggets (I normal only eat a half of a bag)
> -a Playboy with all of the goodies marked out with permanent marker (just to spite you)
> -1 bar of pink Oil of Olay soap(Need i explain?)
> -and almost empty bottle of coconut flavored lube (with crusties around the cap)
> -a brand new Gay Erotica book about the adventures of gay men lovers (my gift to you both, you better share it)
> -Tweasers (So you guys can help each other get the broom splinters out of each others buttholes after not treating the bar of Oil of Olay with care in the community shower)



I think I'll led 4D take all of that one since you're the reason why he'd be in jail.  I'll let  give me mine and I bet it will be much nicer!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> She charges you for services


:shrug: Im kinky


kvj21075 said:


> uhhh yeh, wouldnt you???
> 
> the things he makes me do...... :shudders:





flomaster said:


> My trip has been put on hold for the 2nd time!!!!!!


Good so we will see you @ the bonfire tomorrow then.


puggymom said:


> No therefore by default I win.


nope I win.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> I think I'll led 4D take all of that one since you're the reason why he'd be in jail. I'll let  give me mine and I bet *it will be much nicer*!


Tell me about it... I picked the wrong jail bait I think..  Thats my life. I accept it.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: Im kinky
> 
> 
> 
> Good so we will see you @ the bonfire tomorrow then.
> 
> nope I win.



We shall see.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Tell me about it... I picked the wrong jail bait I think..  Thats my life. I accept it.



But i have a little penis. Isnt that what you like?  Dont you like me?!


----------



## flomaster

GypsyQueen said:


> But i have a little penis. Isnt that what you like?  Dont you like me?!



Hmmmmmm  Kinda cute for having a pecker!  Of course you look like you are 12 and I have a daughter who will be 21 in February so I will ungutter my thoughts!!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> But i have a little penis. Isnt that what you like? Dont you like me?!


I thought it was just an oversized clit!  Ill never suck on that thing again.


----------



## 4d2008

Poof ?


----------



## GypsyQueen

flomaster said:


> Hmmmmmm  Kinda cute for having a pecker!  Of course you look like you are 12 and I have a daughter who will be 21 in February so I will ungutter my thoughts!!



Im 9 dumb As$.  Get it right you hag.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I thought it was just an oversized clit!  Ill never suck on that thing again.



You can't say clit on here before this thread gets scrubbed.  Nice try for the win!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Hmmmmmm  Kinda cute for having a pecker! Of course you look like you are 12 and *I have a daughter who will be 21 in February* so I will ungutter my thoughts!!


 HI FLO, whats up buddy


----------



## puggymom

If it goes poof how do we know who wins?


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> HI FLO, whats up buddy


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> If it goes poof how do we know who wins?


person who makes it go poof wins


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> My trip has been put on hold for the 2nd time!!!!!!



 Now I don't have to wait for you to take me out!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> I thought it was just an oversized clit!  Ill never suck on that thing again.







4d2008 said:


> Poof ?



soon enough ####.


----------



## kelb

puggymom said:


> If it goes poof how do we know who wins?



I'm going to report this thread... ok.. no one post under me.. then I WIN!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


 I WAS KIDDING


----------



## puggymom

4d2008 said:


> HI FLO, whats up buddy



Flo might for that one


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Now I don't have to wait for you to take me out!!



Are you guys going out on a date and i wasn't invited


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I WAS KIDDING



phew


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> We will miss you if you go



 We will? We who?


----------



## kelb

*STOP POSTING*

:


----------



## puggymom

kelb said:


> *STOP POSTING*
> 
> :


----------



## kvj21075

my knees hurt


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> We will? We who?



We, as in me and you just admit it


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> HI FLO, whats up buddy





Its just an age brother!  Feel like a twelve year old most of the time.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Is the thread poofed yet?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Hmmmmmm  Kinda cute for having a pecker!  Of course you look like you are 12 and I have a daughter who will be 21 in February so I will ungutter my thoughts!!



And if she were my daughter I would lock her up... NEVER let her meet 4d


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I WAS KIDDING



You were not


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> my knees hurt



Keep it on the bed.  Less painful that way.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Are you guys going out on a date and i wasn't invited



You are invited... 3some


----------



## puggymom

flomaster said:


> Keep it on the bed.  Less painful that way.



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Keep it on the bed.  Less painful that way.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> You are invited... 3some



  where are we going


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Keep it on the bed.  Less painful that way.



A little pain never hurt anyone :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Keep it on the bed.  Less painful that way.



damn hardwood floors



LusbyMom said:


> And if she were my daughter I would lock her up... NEVER let her meet 4d



4D likes them locked up...


----------



## puggymom

Oops...
Taser Fail « FAIL Blog: Pictures and Videos of Owned, Pwnd and Fail Moments


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> You were not


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


kvj21075 said:


> 4D likes them locked up...


:shrug: point?


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> A little pain never hurt anyone :shrug:




You are so right!!!!!!


----------



## tyky




----------



## puggymom

You tube does not like me.


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> *damn hardwood floors*
> 
> 
> 
> 4D likes them locked up...



Throw rugs are cheap!


----------



## toppick08

puggymom said:


>



...use a video, not tagged with a record label..


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Throw rugs are cheap!




No one likes to get rug burn, just like no one likes sand in their crack


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> No one likes to get rug burn, just like no one likes sand in their crack



Well there is that but wood can be a mother too.


----------



## puggymom

toppick08 said:


> ...use a video, not tagged with a record label..


----------



## tyky




----------



## puggymom




----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Well there is that but unfinished wood can be a mother too.




:fixed:



Never had a problem with wooden floors, except the sliding from the sweat


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a problem with wooden floors, except the sliding from the sweat



Sweet!!!!


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a problem with wooden floors, except the sliding from the sweat


----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


> *No one likes to get rug burn*, just like no one likes sand in their crack



Says who?  





Hi, Im No One.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Sweet!!!!



I asked Lusby where the 3 of us were gonna go on our date and she went away :shrug:  maybe she just wanted it to be the two of you


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I asked Lusby where the 3 of us were gonna go on our date and she went away :shrug:  maybe she just wanted it to be the two of you



Sorry I missed that... We can go where ever you want... Flo has MONEY!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Says who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Im No One.



.........


----------



## flomaster

GypsyQueen said:


> Says who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Im No One.



I'll bring the Bacitracin to the next bon fire!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I asked Lusby where the 3 of us were gonna go on our date and she went away :shrug:  maybe she just wanted it to be the two of you



She couldn't handle me.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Sorry I missed that... We can go where ever you want... Flo has MONEY!!



Not yet I don't.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Sorry I missed that... We can go where ever you want... *Flo has MONEY*!!



Flo are you holding out on us


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Flo are you holding out on us



No he isn't.. he used to be  and now he is LOTS MONEY


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Not yet I don't.



That's ok, we can go dutch or get workaholic to pay he has lots of money


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> She couldn't handle me.


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> My trip has been put on hold for the 2nd time!!!!!!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> No he isn't.. he used to be  and now he is LOTS MONEY



Did he win th lottery, oh wait he may have told me in a pm before! Anyway it's none of my business anyway


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


>



Nice of you to show up and make my wounds feel better!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Did he win th lottery, oh wait he may have told me in a pm before! Anyway it's none of my business anyway



He's been dancing at the hanger club


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Throw rugs are cheap!



so are you



jwwb2000 said:


> No one likes to get rug burn, just like no one likes sand in their crack



i have scars from rugburn, and car burn hahhaahaha



flomaster said:


> Well there is that but wood can be a mother too.



i like wood hehehhe



jwwb2000 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a problem with wooden floors, except the sliding from the sweat



knee pads 



GypsyQueen said:


> Says who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Im No One.







flomaster said:


> Nice of you to show up and make my wounds feel better!




you have wood/rugburn wounds????


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> He's been dancing at the hanger club



Dayum, I haven't been there in ages!  Which one is he?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Dayum, I haven't been there in ages!  Which one is he?



I haven't been to watch him yet... been a LONG time since I have been there... I meant to send that to you in pm.. now everyone knows... sorry flo


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> He's been dancing at the hanger club



Secrets out!


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Nice of you to show up and make my wounds feel better!



My pleasure


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Secrets out!



oh please... you ain't got nuttin on Sugarcane James and Maverick... oh and that rod stewart looking guy


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Dayum, I haven't been there in ages!  Which one is he?



Why I am Capt. Chaos of course!!!!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> oh please... you ain't got nuttin on Sugarcane James and Maverick... oh and that rod stewart looking guy



I don't recognize any of those names  It has been about 10 years since I have been, it was a little bit of a tradition around HS graduation, whenever someone turned 18 we would go, after about 4 times I was over it


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Why I am Capt. Chaos of course!!!!



But of course


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				flomaster said:
			
		

> Why I am Capt. Chaos of course!!!!



any relation to captain fat sac?  that was a friend of mine back home.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I don't recognize any of those names  It has been about 10 years since I have been, it was a little bit of a tradition around HS graduation, whenever someone turned 18 we would go, after about 4 times I was over it



I went when I was 18... my momma took me  I still have the pics!

Oh and thanks for making me feel old  It's been 16 years


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> any relation to captain fat sac?  that was a friend of mine back home.





No fat sac here!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> No fat sac here!


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


>



I just burnt my strawberries-I never do that must be distracted today.....


But winning will cheer me up


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

lol


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> I just burnt my strawberries-I never do that must be distracted today.....
> 
> 
> But winning will cheer me up



sorry about your strawberries but you aren't gonna win this


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> sorry about your strawberries but you aren't gonna win this



thanks.I am just going to have to use my cranberries instead.


I win


----------



## puggymom

flomaster said:


> Why I am Capt. Chaos of course!!!!


----------



## toppick08

:damn rain:


----------



## puggymom

toppick08 said:


> :damn rain:


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> :damn rain:



 Now Flo has had his trip delayed ,You do not want the rain now and I burnt my strawberries.


So I think we all need a 





Anyone else who needs a hug?


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Now Flo has had his trip delayed ,You do not want the rain now and I burnt my strawberries.
> 
> 
> So I think we all need a
> 
> 
> View attachment 56301
> 
> 
> *Anyone else who needs a hug*?


 I have no reason I just want one.


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> :damn rain:



I hate working in a basement with no windows :


----------



## puggymom

...


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Now Flo has had his trip delayed ,You do not want the rain now and I burnt my strawberries.
> 
> 
> So I think we all need a
> 
> 
> View attachment 56301
> 
> 
> Anyone else who needs a hug?



yes, the cat dropped a duece in the litter box by my desk earlier, I am gonna have to start charging more for house calls


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> I just burnt my strawberries-I never do that must be distracted today.....
> 
> 
> But winning will cheer me up



Sorry about your strawberries.  If I dip them in sugar and eat them, would you feel better!!!!


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> I hate working in a basement with no windows :


----------



## puggymom

frozenrain said:


> Now Flo has had his trip delayed ,You do not want the rain now and I burnt my strawberries.
> 
> 
> So I think we all need a
> 
> 
> View attachment 56301
> 
> 
> Anyone else who needs a hug?



How does one cook a strawberry?


----------



## flomaster

puggymom said:


>



Are you a Chaos fan?  I love that guy!!!


----------



## puggymom

flomaster said:


> Are you a Chaos fan?  I love that guy!!!



I have no idea who he is...sorry. Just a funny picture.


----------



## Nanny Pam

crotchitis


----------



## 4d2008

Nanny Pam said:


> crotchitis


itchy


----------



## puggymom

4d2008 said:


> itchy



word association thread?


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> word association thread?


 sorry got lost.


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> I have no reason I just want one.





tyky said:


> I hate working in a basement with no windows :





tyky said:


> yes, the cat dropped a duece in the litter box by my desk earlier, I am gonna have to start charging more for house calls



OK.Deep breath everyone -you all included in this group hug now





flomaster said:


> Sorry about your strawberries.  If I dip them in sugar and eat them, would you feel better!!!!



LOL.What an offer!


----------



## tyky




----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> sorry got lost.



That is what I did the other day


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> That is what I did the other day



we all can get a lil'


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Are you a Chaos fan?  I love that guy!!!



Cannonball Run is one of my favorite movies........


----------



## frozenrain

Nanny Pam said:


> crotchitis


----------



## puggymom




----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


>



you got away with a lil' while without anyone posting, I'm not letting you win that easy hsnap:


----------



## kelb

* I WIN!!!!*


----------



## jwwb2000

:stretch:


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> * I WIN!!!!*



Try again later.


----------



## toppick08

crap.


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

..................
         .........       ...........              ......   .....
             ........       .........


----------



## tyky




----------



## GypsyQueen

.....................................................   ..................................    ..................................................................................................................................  .....................................................    ........................................................................... ............................... .....................................................   .................................................................................... .................................................................. ............................... ...............................   ......................................................................... .................................................................. ....................  ........................................................................... ................................................ ....................................... ..................................................


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> .....................................................   ..................................    ..................................................................................................................................  .....................................................    ........................................................................... ............................... .....................................................   .................................................................................... .................................................................. ............................... ...............................   ......................................................................... .................................................................. ....................  ........................................................................... ................................................ ....................................... ..................................................



stop farting


----------



## tyky




----------



## frozenrain

GypsyQueen said:


> .....................................................   ..................................    ..................................................................................................................................  .....................................................    ........................................................................... ............................... .....................................................   .................................................................................... .................................................................. ............................... ...............................   ......................................................................... .................................................................. ....................  ........................................................................... ................................................ ....................................... ..................................................



Clever lady but I win!


----------



## jwwb2000

I knew better than to eat that lettuce wedge at lunch........


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> I knew better than to eat that lettuce wedge at lunch........



I forgot about lunch!


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> I forgot about lunch!



I didn't. I win.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I forgot about lunch!



Me too.


----------



## UncleBacon

after poop I just left I can honestly say I win


----------



## puggymom

back to reclaim the throne of VICTORY!!


----------



## jwwb2000

Effe it all


----------



## puggymom

jwwb2000 said:


> Effe it all


----------



## jwwb2000

puggymom said:


>



I'm so fed up with everyone around me
No one seems to care......


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm so fed up with everyone around me
> No one seems to care......



I would care but then I'd be lying!  


  Kidding


----------



## Kain99

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm so fed up with everyone around me
> No one seems to care......



I care JW!  Come to Kain baby.


----------



## jwwb2000

I've been thinking lots about my life
and how I've washed it down the drain......

I tried running away...


Okay...I need to stop posting song lyrics


----------



## jwwb2000

Kain99 said:


> I care JW!  Come to Kain baby.



It was the lyrics to a song 

I'm a


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> It was the lyrics to a song
> 
> I'm a



Well sweety we are all Dorks.  thats what brings us in here!


----------



## Kain99

jwwb2000 said:


> It was the lyrics to a song
> 
> I'm a



Nope, I think that makes me a dork.


----------



## tyky




----------



## puggymom

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm so fed up with everyone around me
> No one seems to care......


----------



## puggymom

jwwb2000 said:


> It was the lyrics to a song
> 
> I'm a


----------



## jwwb2000

puggymom said:


>



It is my happy music......5FDP, A7X, Slipknot, ect....


----------



## tyky

I win


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I win



 Congratulations.


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## Midnight

GypsyQueen said:


>



 thought you died!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Midnight said:


> thought you died!



I had to get some crap Fedexed.  Took like two hours.  

That rain sucks out there.  Im drenched.  Are you feeling any better?


----------



## kris31280

I win!


----------



## Midnight

GypsyQueen said:


> I had to get some crap Fedexed.  Took like two hours.
> 
> That rain sucks out there.  Im drenched.  Are you feeling any better?




no  but thank you for asking 

the rain is making my head feel better so it's not so bad i guess
sounds like nobody is having a good day at work...


----------



## GypsyQueen

kris31280 said:


> I win!







Midnight said:


> no  but thank you for asking
> 
> the rain is making my head feel better so it's not so bad i guess
> sounds like nobody is having a good day at work...



It sucks big donky balls.  Being spoiled with a long weeked (friday=CWS day, and took part of monday off, then having tuesday off) then coming back sucks.  

What are we doing tonight?  I think the cats need food.


----------



## Midnight

GypsyQueen said:


> It sucks big donky balls.  Being spoiled with a long weeked (friday=CWS day, and took part of monday off, then having tuesday off) then coming back sucks.
> 
> What are we doing tonight?  I think the cats need food.



up to you, talk dark and handsome wants to hang out too, maybe i could show you guys the wonders of OTH! we can watch the first season instead of a movie night. 

we can go to wal mart or you can have the bag that's in my BR. either one is fine.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Midnight said:


> up to you, talk dark and handsome wants to hang out too, maybe i could show you guys the wonders of OTH! we can watch the first season instead of a movie night.
> 
> we can go to wal mart or you can have the bag that's in my BR. either one is fine.



OTH?  NO NO NO NO!!!! Not happening! 

Maybe I'll just leave the premises. 

I have to get two keys made.  By the way, does anyone know where its the cheepest?

I do need to do some cleaning.  




Where is McLovin?


----------



## CandaceMM

Midnight said:


> up to you, talk dark and handsome wants to hang out too, maybe i could show you guys the wonders of OTH! we can watch the first season instead of a movie night.
> 
> we can go to wal mart or you can have the bag that's in my BR. either one is fine.



Don't go to Walmart on a Saturday evening ... especially the one in California.  Apparently that's what EVERYONE does on a Saturday evening.  I will never make the mistake of going there on a Saturday evening again.  Yikes.


----------



## Midnight

GypsyQueen said:


> OTH?  NO NO NO NO!!!! Not happening!
> 
> Maybe I'll just leave the premises.
> 
> I have to get two keys made.  By the way, does anyone know where its the cheepest?
> 
> I do need to do some cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is McLovin?




haha, i'll convert you, don't you worry

i guess i could help clean even though i NEVER make a mess.


----------



## GypsyQueen

CandaceMM said:


> Don't go to Walmart on a Saturday evening ... especially the one in California.  Apparently that's what EVERYONE does on a Saturday evening.  I will never make the mistake of going there on a Saturday evening again.  Yikes.



  Thats when the freaks come out.  You didnt enjoy it?


----------



## GypsyQueen

Midnight said:


> haha, i'll convert you, don't you worry
> 
> i guess i could help clean even though *i NEVER make a mess*.



 







I am so ready to get out of here.


----------



## CandaceMM

GypsyQueen said:


> Thats when the freaks come out.  You didnt enjoy it?



Gypsy - I'm so glad that you said that.  I seriously questioned where I was when I wandered through and saw some of the folks in there.  People that looked like ... nevermind.  Let's just say that I was amazed and scared at the same time.


----------



## GypsyQueen

CandaceMM said:


> Gypsy - I'm so glad that you said that.  I seriously questioned where I was when I wandered through and saw some of the folks in there.  People that looked like ... nevermind.  Let's just say that I was amazed and scared at the same time.



I know.   Dont worry. They wont hurt you. All they want to do is lick your purdy mouf.


----------



## Midnight

GypsyQueen said:


> I am so ready to get out of here.





leave now!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> I have to get two keys made.  By the way, does anyone know where its the cheepest?



I think walmart is cheapest...BUT...I don't know if I've had a single key made to my standards there.  They always seem to require a good bit of playing around in the lock (anyone want to jump on a joke here? ) to work.  that was just my experience though


----------



## Midnight

pcjohnnyb said:


> I think walmart is cheapest...BUT...I don't know if I've had a single key made to my standards there.  They always seem to require a good bit of playing around in the lock (anyone want to jump on a joke here? ) to work.  that was just my experience though




try some lubrication


----------



## CandaceMM

GypsyQueen said:


> I know.   Dont worry. They wont hurt you. All they want to do is lick your purdy mouf.



Awesome.  Maybe I'll get some of that flavored chapstick or lip gloss so that they'll keep on licking.


----------



## puggymom

Yay me!


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> I think walmart is cheapest...BUT...I don't know if I've had a single key made to my standards there.  They always seem to require a good bit of playing around in the lock (anyone want to jump on a joke here? ) to work.  that was just my experience though



So then where do I go?  Prices?



CandaceMM said:


> Awesome.  Maybe I'll get some of that flavored chapstick or lip gloss so that they'll keep on licking.



No they like it dirty.  So if you want to provoke them, rub some dirt in your vagina and they will chase you up the street.



Ey, Midnight? 



puggymom said:


> Yay me!


----------



## Midnight

GypsyQueen said:


> No they like it dirty.  So if you want to provoke them, rub some dirt in your vagina and they will chase you up the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Ey, Midnight?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> So then where do I go?  Prices?



Fck if I know.




Oh, I finally got that PM you sent earlier.  I never thought I'd see a cucumber and a squash used in unison in such an...artistic...manner.


----------



## UncleBacon

what ever I'm out and I win


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> Fck if I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I finally got that PM you sent earlier.  I never thought I'd see a cucumber and a squash used in unison in such an...artistic...manner.



Thanks for the help.



What can i say, im pretty talented.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Thanks for the help.



Where abouts are you located?  I'll give you something in your area   The issue I had was that the hours weren't too good on some places :shrug:


----------



## Midnight

GypsyQueen said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> What can i say, im pretty talented.





get off of here and come back.

i have't moved since you left lol. feels good.


----------



## puggymom

Can someone please tell me why my daughter insists on giving me her boogies? She comes out of her bedroom 'Here you go mommy'. 
I constantly tell her go grab a tissue or TP and throw it away but she still insists on showing me I guess.


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> Where abouts are you located?  I'll give you something in your area   The issue I had was that the hours weren't too good on some places :shrug:



Lexington park....


----------



## pcjohnnyb

puggymom said:


> Can someone please tell me why my daughter insists on giving me her boogies? She comes out of her bedroom 'Here you go mommy'.
> I constantly tell her go grab a tissue or TP and throw it away but she still insists on showing me I guess.



Isn't your daughter 22 y/o? 
















j/k
how old is she though?


----------



## Midnight

puggymom said:


> Can someone please tell me why my daughter insists on giving me her boogies? She comes out of her bedroom 'Here you go mommy'.
> I constantly tell her go grab a tissue or TP and throw it away but she still insists on showing me I guess.




what's wrong with that?


----------



## puggymom

pcjohnnyb said:


> Isn't your daughter 22 y/o?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> how old is she though?




She's three


----------



## puggymom

Midnight said:


> what's wrong with that?



I do not want her boogies!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Midnight said:


> get off of here and come back.
> 
> i have't moved since you left lol. feels good.



Ya big bum!! And I hate you for it.



puggymom said:


> Can someone please tell me why my daughter insists on giving me her boogies? She comes out of her bedroom 'Here you go mommy'.
> I constantly tell her go grab a tissue or TP and throw it away but she still insists on showing me I guess.



  way too cute.  i have a joke for you i just have to find it...one of these days.


----------



## Midnight

puggymom said:


> I do not want her boogies!



next time she does it throw up on her! 

she'll stop. (at least i did when my mom did it to me, jk)


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Lexington park....


The internet is sucking :shrug:
I know there are some places around but I can't find anything...so...
Wal mart 



puggymom said:


> She's three



She'll learn soon enough.
I mean, you tell her its not ok to pick her nose...right?    just reinforce that she needs to use a tissue, and if there aren't any there now, put a box in her room maybe :shrug: (but that could be a bad idea if she decides to take them all out and they are spread on the floor when you walk in )


----------



## puggymom

Midnight said:


> next time she does it throw up on her!
> 
> she'll stop. (at least i did when my mom did it to me, jk)



 
I just remind her (again, and again, and again) to get a tissue (or TP)


----------



## puggymom

pcjohnnyb said:


> The internet is sucking :shrug:
> I know there are some places around but I can't find anything...so...
> Wal mart
> 
> 
> 
> She'll learn soon enough.
> I mean, you tell her its not ok to pick her nose...right?    just reinforce that she needs to use a tissue, and if there aren't any there now, put a box in her room maybe :shrug: (but that could be a bad idea if she decides to take them all out and they are spread on the floor when you walk in )



I tell her she needs to use a tissue and NO WAY IN HECK (can we use the other word?) is she getting a tissue box in bedroom!!! Not around toddlers/preschoolers much are you?  Yes they would be everywhere.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Midnight said:


> next time she does it throw up on her!
> 
> she'll stop. (at least i did when my mom did it to me, jk)



  BAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaaaaaaa!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

puggymom said:


> I tell her she needs to use a tissue and NO WAY IN HECK (can we use the other word?) is she getting a tissue box in bedroom!!! Not around toddlers/preschoolers much are you?  Yes they would be everywhere.



No 
I should have listed the disclaimer:
I AM NOT A PARENT.

nor have I ever had to watch a kid for more than a few minutes I don't think.
Maybe one of those little travel tissue packages?  Only leave like 10 in it? :shrug:
Just some thoughts from a non-parent


----------



## flomaster

Did I win yet?  Did I miss the party?  Who is buying the beer? Somebody give me something for my efforts to beat you all!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> No
> I should have listed the disclaimer:
> I AM NOT A PARENT.
> 
> nor have I ever had to watch a kid for more than a few minutes I don't think.
> Maybe one of those little travel tissue packages?  Only leave like 10 in it? :shrug:
> Just some thoughts from a non-parent



Kids scare and annoy me.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Kids scare and annoy me.



coming from the  herself...


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


> coming from the  herself...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> coming from the  herself...



I was going to say that but I bit my tongue


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


>



You never told me if there was a reason I should have recognized you :shrug:
You looked familiar and I wanna make sure I didn't piss you off in a past life or something


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> I was going to say that but I bit my tongue



Why? 



pcjohnnyb said:


> You never told me if there was a reason I should have recognized you :shrug:
> You looked familiar and I wanna make sure I didn't piss you off in a past life or something



Are you coming to the bon fire tomorrow?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Why?


Would you prefer I didn't bite my tongue? 



> Are you coming to the bon fire tomorrow?



This is the plan 
I AM going to my parents tomorrow for sure though, but I plan to stop in at the bon fire for at least a couple of hours


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> Would you prefer I didn't bite my tongue?


Why do you call me a baby.  The only contact we made was "hi" between railing.  



pcjohnnyb said:


> This is the plan
> I AM going to my parents tomorrow for sure though, but I plan to stop in at the bon fire for at least a couple of hours




  See you there then.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Why do you call me a baby.  The only contact we made was "hi" between railing.



I was just messin, but you look young :shrug:
How old are you?


----------



## ovred




----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> I was just messin, but you look young :shrug:
> How old are you?



None of your bee's wax.  Ill be the baby, Im cool with that.  Although im am def not the youngest on the forums.


----------



## GypsyQueen

ovred said:


>



You have had an account for over a year and you just now made your 6th post.  You reek of MPD.  


But  anyhow.


----------



## flomaster

GypsyQueen said:


> None of your bee's wax.  Ill be the baby, Im cool with that.  Although im am def not the *youngest on the forums*.



You are not?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> None of your bee's wax.  Ill be the baby, Im cool with that.  Although im am def not the youngest on the forums.



I'm sure you're about my age.
thats why it was just a joke.
Relax...we can be the youngins together


----------



## GypsyQueen

flomaster said:


> You are not?


No im not.  But thanks for the concern, Pops.


----------



## puggymom

GypsyQueen said:


> Kids scare and annoy me.



I did not want kids at all until I was 24-25. I do not know what happened around that time that all of a sudden I did. And trust me you have so much more patience for your own kids then other kids.


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm sure you're about my age.
> thats why it was just a joke.
> Relax...we can be the youngins together



I just get it all the time. Thats all.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

puggymom said:


> I did not want kids at all until I was 24-25. *I do not know what happened around that time that all of a sudden I did.* And trust me you have so much more patience for your own kids then other kids.



Well.  You see, puggymom, the man inserts his.......


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> I just get it all the time. Thats all.



Then I shall refrain


----------



## puggymom

pcjohnnyb said:


> Well.  You see, puggymom, the man inserts his.......




Is that what happened?


----------



## flomaster

GypsyQueen said:


> No im not.  But thanks for the concern, Pops.



Touche'  

Like a woman with some spunk!!!!


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Touche'
> 
> Like a woman with some spunk!!!!



cue


----------



## pcjohnnyb

frozenrain said:


> cue


----------



## kelb

I'm bored outta my skull!!! 

Does that mean I win?


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> I'm bored outta my skull!!!
> 
> Does that mean I win?



Still dosn't help you win anything!


----------



## puggymom

Why is it 5pm and almost dark outside???  
I hate DST.


----------



## frozenrain

pcjohnnyb said:


>


----------



## puggymom

pcjohnnyb said:


>





frozenrain said:


>


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> Still dosn't help you win anything!



This sucks A$$


----------



## puggymom

I win.


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


> Why is it 5pm and almost dark outside???
> I hate DST.



....because I recruited more help to win


----------



## pcjohnnyb

puggymom said:


> Why is it 5pm and almost dark outside???
> I hate DST.



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


>


----------



## kelb




----------



## puggymom

I am feeling SSSOOOOOOO old right now. I actually used the phrase 'It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt' with my kids.


----------



## toppick08

Winner...


----------



## Rael

puggymom said:


> I am feeling SSSOOOOOOO old right now. I actually used the phrase 'It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt' with my kids.



or " a good way to poke an eye out". Heard that one a few times growing up.


----------



## kelb

Rael said:


> or " a good way to poke an eye out". Heard that one a few times growing up.



My favorite is... "Its all fun and games till someone loses an eyeball.. then HEY FREE EYEBALL!!!!"


----------



## tyky




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## workaholic




----------



## frozenrain




----------



## tyky




----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


>



 I am watching Ugly Betty but multitasking on here LOL


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> I am watching Ugly Betty but multitasking on here LOL



I am watching Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> I am watching Kitchen Nightmares



I always seem to forget that Kitchen Nightmares is on .It is quite amusing to watch.
Wow It is quiet on here tonight.


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> I always seem to forget that Kitchen Nightmares is on .It is quite amusing to watch.
> Wow It is quiet on here tonight.



It sure is


----------



## frozenrain

:shrug:


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> :shrug:



Usually Flo and Lusby come out and play at night


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> Usually Flo and Lusby come out and play at night



Now what are you implying?-maybe they are in a love shack somewhere

I am missing them despite my competitive streak to win


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Usually Flo and Lusby come out and play at night



Flo is scared for paybacks.  He is hiding tonight.


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> Now what are you implying?-maybe they are in a love shack somewhere
> 
> I am missing them despite my competitive streak to win


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Now what are you implying?-maybe they are in a love shack somewhere
> 
> I am missing them despite my competitive streak to win


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> Flo is scared for paybacks.  He is hiding tonight.



 You can elaborate... was it  and


How is your pole today.Have the dusting feathers flicked across it yet?


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Flo is scared for paybacks.  He is hiding tonight.



The night crew needs to get together some time


----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> You can elaborate... was it  and
> 
> 
> How is your pole today.Have the dusting feathers flicked across it yet?



I cannot elaborate when you start talking about feathers on my pole.  I have a one track mind.  I am a guy.


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


>



Hey  Just wait in 5 mins or so Flo will appear.LOL


Had a good evening


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I cannot elaborate when you start talking about feathers on my pole.  I have a one track mind.  I am a guy.


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> Hey  Just wait in 5 mins or so Flo will appear.LOL
> 
> 
> Had a good evening



He should be here soon  

It was a so-so evening


----------



## puggymom

I was watching Criminal Minds from last night. I love that show.


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> I was watching Criminal Minds from last night. I love that show.


----------



## LusbyMom

puggymom said:


> I was watching Criminal Minds from last night. I love that show.



I love that show... but I miss the guy that was on there before


----------



## LusbyMom

I win!


----------



## puggymom

LusbyMom said:


> I love that show... but I miss the guy that was on there before



Gideon? <spelling is also?>


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I win!


----------



## LusbyMom

puggymom said:


> Gideon? <spelling is also?>



Yeah that's it... I couldn't think of it


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



 Back at ya


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Yeah that's it... I couldn't think of it



 I win


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I win



Whatcha smokin?


----------



## tyky

tyky said:


> I win





pcjohnnyb said:


> Congratulations.





LusbyMom said:


> Whatcha smokin?



See I already won earlier


----------



## puggymom




----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


>



Thanks for cheering for my big victory


----------



## LusbyMom

I am the winner! Tyky is a weiner!


----------



## puggymom




----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I am the winner! Tyky is a weiner!



You think you are slick don'tcha


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> You think you are slick don'tcha



I know I am 
you only wish you could win


----------



## puggymom

I am p'ed offat my hubby.


----------



## LusbyMom

puggymom said:


> I am p'ed offat my hubby.



Why???


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


>



Why the ? Are you still missing Flo? It's takes him time to get home ya know


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I know I am
> you only wish you could win



No, you only wish you could win


----------



## LusbyMom

ugh... we just started a movie.. and I can already tell it's gonna be scary


----------



## puggymom

Football...I seriously lost points because I took his advice. I picked the Jets in both pick'em pools I am in and he said EXACT QUOTE 'no way the Patriots are going to a** rape the Jets'.
NOPE...you are wrong hubby. I based several fantasyfootball decisions off this as well.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> ugh... we just started a movie.. and I can already tell it's gonna be scary



I'm watching The Biggest Loser, i need to take my fat azz to the gym before workaholic has to butter my sides to get me thru the door


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> Why the ? Are you still missing Flo? It's takes him time to get home ya know



No I always get emotional when I 
WIN



 ---------> tears of happiness






Gotcha!


----------



## LusbyMom

puggymom said:


> Football...I seriously lost points because I took his advice. I picked the Jets in both pick'em pools I am in and he said EXACT QUOTE 'no way the Patriots are going to a** rape the Jets'.
> NOPE...you are wrong hubby. I based several fantasyfootball decisions off this as well.



 Well that's your fault... for listening to a dumb man


----------



## puggymom

LusbyMom said:


> ugh... we just started a movie.. and I can already tell it's gonna be scary



I do not watch scary movies. I'm a BIG


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I'm watching The Biggest Loser, i need to take my fat azz to the gym before workaholic has to butter my sides to get me thru the door



You don't have a home gym? He should buy you one!


----------



## LusbyMom

puggymom said:


> I do not watch scary movies. I'm a BIG



Wanna come watch this one with me?


----------



## puggymom

LusbyMom said:


> Well that's your fault... for listening to a dumb man



 I know


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> You don't have a home gym? He should buy you one!



Nope but I do have a gym membership, there is no room for a home gym, that would get in the way of the future theater room


----------



## LusbyMom

puggymom said:


> I know



Lesson Learned... don't let it happen again


----------



## puggymom

LusbyMom said:


> Wanna come watch this one with me?



Nope,no way but which movie?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Nope but I do have a gym membership, there is no room for a home gym, that would get in the way of the future theater room



Umm that house is HUGE their has to be room somewhere.. build an addition


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> You don't have a home gym? He should buy you one!



I am about bought out.  It seems like that is all I have been doing lately is buying stuff.


----------



## LusbyMom

puggymom said:


> Nope,no way but which movie?



THE STRANGERS :: OFFICIAL SITE


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Umm that house is HUGE their has to be room somewhere.. build an addition



good gawd, an addition would mean more house to clean and workaholic and I spend about 2 hours a day just trying to keep up with what we have


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I am about bought out.  It seems like that is all I have been doing lately is buying stuff.



Well what's a little more?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> good gawd, an addition would mean more house to clean and workaholic and I spend about 2 hours a day just trying to keep up with what we have



 Hire a maid


----------



## puggymom

LusbyMom said:


> THE STRANGERS :: OFFICIAL SITE



That was one I actually wanted to see-- from the promos anyway.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Well what's a little more?



His honey do list is a mile long, so yesterday I had landscapers and painters here, he is learning quick to hire others to help him with his list


----------



## LusbyMom

puggymom said:


> That was one I actually wanted to see-- from the promos anyway.



I have heard nothing but good things about it... I just don't want hubby clinging to me all night cause he is scared... and watching him check under the bed, in the closet, behind the shower curtain


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Hire a maid



are you payin'


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> are you payin'



Ummm no... i have to pay mine


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Ummm no... i have to pay mine



Workaholic she has a housekeeper :


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Hire a maid



We tried the maid thing.  I have OCD and it is never done good enough for me.  So we just decided to keep the money and suck it up.


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Workaholic she has a housekeeper :



You know how I am.  Only I can clean the granite, dust, bathrooms etc.  I am not wasting the money.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> We tried the maid thing.  I have OCD and it is never done good enough for me.  So we just decided to keep the money and suck it up.



Okay then YOU and the maid. Not fair for tyky to suffer because you are OCD


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> I'm watching The Biggest Loser, i need to take my fat azz to the gym before workaholic has to butter my sides to get me thru the door



            Tyky your azz is not big!!!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> *We* tried the maid thing.  I have OCD and it is never done good enough for me.  So we just decided to keep the money and suck it up.














j/k  they all started to slack off after a while of coming and hubby is  when it comes to cleaning


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Tyky your azz is not big!!!



 how do you know


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Okay then YOU and the maid. Not fair for tyky to suffer because you are OCD



Tyky has just gotten used to it now.  Actually yesterday she mopped the Garage floor for me before I got home.  She's the bomb!!!

:roses:


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Tyky has just gotten used to it now.  Actually yesterday she mopped the Garage floor for me before I got home.  She's the bomb!!!
> 
> :roses:


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> how do you know



girls intuition!-do not worry I am not 4d


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Tyky has just gotten used to it now.  Actually yesterday she mopped the Garage floor for me before I got home.  She's the bomb!!!
> 
> :roses:



Mopped the garage floor?


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> girls intuition!-do not worry I am not 4d



Notice 4d isn't here tonight


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Mopped the garage floor?



Yup.  Gotta have a clean garage!!


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> girls intuition!-do not worry I am not 4d



I was thinking myspace more than stalking


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Mopped the garage floor?



how else would you clean it :shrug:


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> how else would you clean it :shrug:



I wouldn't...


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> I was thinking myspace more than stalking



No -have not seen you on there:shrug:


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Hey tyky do you have any teacher friends?



ummm I don't think so why


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I wouldn't...



Ok, I'm sorry how does your maid do it?


----------



## LusbyMom

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Hub and I just both jumped, screamed and hit the ceiling


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> No -have not seen you on there:shrug:



send a friend request, link is in my profile


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Ok, I'm sorry how does your maid do it?



We don't have a garage anymore.. but when we did we swept it.. and sprayed it out with the water hose.. we didn't mop it


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Hub and I just both jumped, screamed and hit the ceiling



 Just trying to calm the hysteria 
What happened


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> We don't have a garage anymore.. but when we did we swept it.. and sprayed it out with the water hose.. we didn't mop it



Oh!


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> Just trying to calm the hysteria
> What happened



Watching "the strangers" and I can't tell you what happened.. you have to watch it


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> send a friend request, link is in my profile



That is very kind of you but I am on Facebook....


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> Watching "the strangers" and I can't tell you what happened.. you have to watch it



I am not so sure because if I watch scary films I need a bodyguard to escort me everywhere because i am so creeped out
At least you have your hubby to protect you this evening.


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> I am not so sure because if I watch scary films I need a bodyguard to escort me everywhere because i am so creeped out
> *At least you have your hubby to protect you this evening*.





 

I will be the one protecting him


----------



## smdavis65

I win


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> I win


----------



## frozenrain

frozenrain said:


> That is very kind of you but I am on Facebook....



Oh I followed your my space link and I could see your profile-you are beautiful and your children are abolutely gorgeous too!


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Oh I followed your my space link and I could see your profile-you are beautiful and your children are abolutely gorgeous too!



 you're too kind


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> I will be the one protecting him





My hubby is scared of corn fields at night time after watching children of the corn about 20 year ago.So I Understand


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


>



OWWW! Stop it!


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> OWWW! Stop it!



My turn


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> you're too kind



Not at all!


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> Not at all!



Okay enough with the hugging 

So the dogs need to go out... hub thinks I should take them.. I think he is to scared!


----------



## frozenrain

Well goodnight everyone.You can tell Flo I missed him very much tonight.I am going to drag my dejected  feet off to bed now.



Just kidding.I still have to watch the cannonball movie...


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> Well goodnight everyone.You can tell Flo I missed him very much tonight.I am going to drag my dejected  feet off to bed now.
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding.I still have to watch the cannonball movie...



Me thinks Flo is worn out


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> Okay enough with the hugging
> 
> So the dogs need to go out... hub thinks I should take them.. I think he is to scared!



You sure maybe just one group hug 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	


	

		
			
		

		
	
.
O.K I am done now


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> You sure maybe just one group hug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> O.K I am done now



That was gay 


but I liked when you


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Me thinks Flo is worn out



or maybe he is on a  date


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> Me thinks Flo is worn out







LusbyMom said:


> That was gay
> 
> 
> but I liked when you



I am glad you liked the


----------



## LusbyMom

I finally win!


----------



## lugebob

no  It is I that wins

liver and onions....


----------



## toppick08




----------



## dn0121




----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


>


----------



## EmnJoe




----------



## dn0121




----------



## ovred

Hi everybody


----------



## toppick08




----------



## sunflower




----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


>





How's that little girl doing ?


----------



## puggymom




----------



## smdavis65




----------



## puggymom




----------



## 4d2008

BONFIRE TONIGHT @7...

that is all.



Oh and



I WIN~!


----------



## Nanny Pam




----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


>





toppick08 said:


>





EmnJoe said:


>





dn0121 said:


>





ovred said:


> Hi everybody





toppick08 said:


>





sunflower said:


>



Some of you sicken me.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> or maybe he is on a  date



No date.  Well spent evening with my little one in the Waldorf so it was kinda like a date! 

Morning all!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> BONFIRE TONIGHT @7...
> 
> that is all.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN~!



7????? Why 7??? Make it at least 6.


----------



## flomaster

GypsyQueen said:


> Some of you sicken me.



To early to be sick. 

Pops


----------



## puggymom




----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> 7????? Why 7??? Make it at least 6.


you can come over after work if you want IDC..


----------



## GypsyQueen

flomaster said:


> To early to be sick.
> 
> Pops



That what im saying.  Who wakes up that early?  Its gross.  If it wasnt for work, I wouldnt go to bed till like 6 in the morning.  Those were the days.  



puggymom said:


>







toppick08 said:


>



Top 'o the marnin' to ya!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> you can come over after work if you want IDC..



 Fine! Maybe i will! And maybe i will help you carry stuff down to the beach! Or maybe i won't. So there! :spat: ####!


----------



## puggymom

Is it too early to take the kids to the mall for a picture with Santa?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Fine! Maybe i will! And maybe i will help you carry stuff down to the beach! Or maybe i won't. So there! :spat: ####!


Did you talk to  about wood? I still havent walked down to the beach to see if any is left from last week.


----------



## GypsyQueen

puggymom said:


> Is it too early to take the kids to the mall for a picture with Santa?



  yes.


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> Is it too early to take the kids to the mall for a picture with Santa?


Nope, if he is there get it outta the way now... But I doubt he is there this soon.... I dont know...


----------



## Jameo

I'm bored and need entertainment


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> I'm bored and need entertainment


What did the snail say on the turtles back?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> What did the snail say on the turtles back?


----------



## puggymom

4d2008 said:


> Nope, if he is there get it outta the way now... But I doubt he is there this soon.... I dont know...



He's been there since Monday.


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> What did the snail say on the turtles back?



Humm...... I dunno


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> He's been there since Monday.


wow, well get er dun then...


----------



## flomaster

GypsyQueen said:


> That what im saying.  Who wakes up that early?  Its gross.  If it wasnt for work, I wouldnt go to bed till like 6 in the morning.  Those were the days.
> 
> 
> Top 'o the marnin' to ya!



Been on second shift for over a year and working days for the next few weeks!  Its killing me


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> Humm...... I dunno


WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Been on second shift for over a year and working days for the next few weeks! Its killing me


 now take the tampon out and get your arse to the beach tonight.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!





You know why a squirrel swims on his back ?


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!



I got one....What did the weatherman say about tonight's forecast?


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> I got one....What did the weatherman say about tonight's forecast?


?..


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> You know why a squirrel swims on his back ?


?..


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> ?..



Keep his nuts dry..........:groan:


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> ?..



bring an extra bottle of Patron cause ya'll gonna be some wet mofo's.   


Rain this evening with thunderstorms by morning. Low 58F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Did you talk to  about wood? I still havent walked down to the beach to see if any is left from last week.



Yeah.  He said I could take some.  We should have enough wood.  Ill bring it over after work.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> now take the tampon out and get your arse to the beach tonight.



Baby duty!  No beach for me tonite.  Lets hook up over the weekend for a cold one or two or three


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> Been on second shift for over a year and working days for the next few weeks! Its killing me


----------



## GypsyQueen

Jameo said:


> bring an extra bottle of Patron cause ya'll gonna be some wet mofo's.
> 
> 
> Rain this evening with thunderstorms by morning. Low 58F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.



  haha... ... .. oh no..... ...


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> bring an extra bottle of Patron cause ya'll gonna be some wet mofo's.
> 
> 
> Rain this evening with thunderstorms by morning. Low 58F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.


Hourly Weather Forecast for Lexington Park, MD (20653) - weather.com That joke sucked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It wasnt like this yesterday  


GypsyQueen said:


> Yeah. He said I could take some. We should have enough wood. Ill bring it over after work.


Dont get alot of wood... The party has moved to my house with the fire pit outside....


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Baby duty! No beach for me tonite. Lets hook up over the weekend for a cold one or two or three


Thats cool man... Im kinda busy all weekend with house partys fri sat and sun but maybe some pre staging before the parties can happen...


----------



## frozenrain

I so see the finish when I will win




*Victory *will be *mine* he he he


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> Hourly Weather Forecast for Lexington Park, MD (20653) - weather.com That joke sucked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It wasnt like this yesterday
> 
> Dont get alot of wood... The party has moved to my house with the fire pit outside....



I have one of them chimenea things if you want it :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> I so see the finish when I will win
> 
> 
> 
> *Victory *will be *mine* he he he


I HATE NMCI!  but it doesnt matter you still lose even if I could see the vid.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Hourly Weather Forecast for Lexington Park, MD (20653) - weather.com That joke sucked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It wasnt like this yesterday
> 
> Dont get alot of wood... The party has moved to my house with the fire pit outside....



Oh okay.  DAMMIT! I like the beach.  


Whats the weather like tomorrow?  Ill go check.


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> I have one of them chimenea things if you want it :shrug:


 thanks but I have a fire pit thingy... It works great! picture a weber bbq grill but it has a large screen wrapped around it for wood... I like it...


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Oh okay. DAMMIT! I like the beach.
> 
> 
> Whats the weather like tomorrow? Ill go check.


If you go to my house tomorrow for a party Ill leave you my key cuz um I wont make it  I have plans already... sorry


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Thats cool man... Im kinda busy all weekend with house partys fri sat and sun but maybe some pre staging before the parties can happen...



Sounds good.  Not quite sure what the heck I am doing this weekend as I am supposed to be in Yuma and that ain't happening!


----------



## puggymom

What's NMCI?


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> I HATE NMCI!  but it doesnt matter you still lose even if I could see the vid.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> If you go to my house tomorrow for a party Ill leave you my key cuz um I wont make it  I have plans already... sorry



Thats alright.  I didnt want my Saturday to be ruined by seeing your face any way.


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> What's NMCI?


Navy Marine Corp Internet...  Its what we use to access our computers... It sucks..


frozenrain said:


>


 


GypsyQueen said:


> Thats alright. I didnt want my Saturday to be ruined by seeing your face any way.


You are going to see me Saturday


----------



## geminigrl

I was just informed game is over and I WIN!


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> I was just informed game is over and I WIN!


 oh hun Im sorry you didnt get the memo.... That information you got was spam.  Im so sorry


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> oh hun Im sorry you didnt get the memo.... That information you got was spam.  Im so sorry


 
Didn't taste like spam?


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> oh hun Im sorry you didnt get the memo.... That information you got was spam.  Im so sorry


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> Didn't taste like spam?


 


dn0121 said:


> View attachment 56336


 In oklahoma we would always have themed dinner parties... One of the parties was spam night... We had 17 different dishes made with spam... Top 3 got a prize.. (I was 2nd)... It really doesnt matter what you do with spam... Its still spam...


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> You are going to see me Saturday



 



4d2008 said:


> oh hun Im sorry you didnt get the memo.... That information you got was spam.  Im so sorry


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


what do you mean by   Dont make me hurt you...


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> In oklahoma we would always have themed dinner parties... One of the parties was spam night... We had 17 different dishes made with spam... Top 3 got a prize.. (I was 2nd)... It really doesnt matter what you do with spam... Its still spam...



Well if you have ever been aboard ship and had a box lunch there is the ham and cheese meal and the cheese and ham meal.  There was a difference!!!


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> :



you are in a loving mood today


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Well if you have ever been aboard ship and had a box lunch there is the ham and cheese meal and the cheese and ham meal. There was a difference!!!


HUGE DIFFERENCE..... (and yes, was aboard the USS Nimitz, Ships Company, 4 YEARS!!!!) My first 4 years in the navy I was at home in my bed 355 days... WELCOME TO THE NAVY!!! That was rough...


frozenrain said:


> you are in a loving mood today


Honestly... I think Im still


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> HUGE DIFFERENCE..... (and yes, was aboard the USS Nimitz, Ships Company, 4 YEARS!!!!) My first 4 years in the navy I was at home in my bed 355 days... WELCOME TO THE NAVY!!! That was rough...
> 
> Honestly... I think Im still



8 years in Corps, 2 years 27 days at sea. 

Looking back now I loved it.  Didn't love it so much during!


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## dn0121




----------



## Jameo

jwwb2000 said:


>



When do you get back from travel?


----------



## flomaster

When you guys gonna give up and let me win this thing?


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> 8 years in Corps, 2 years 27 days at sea.
> 
> Looking back now I loved it. Didn't love it so much during!


Ive been in for 14 now.. I have 4 years in of actual sea time now... Im so close to the end I can smell it but still cant taste it.. I have 1 more sea tour then Ill retire on shore duty


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Ive been in for 14 now.. I have 4 years in of actual sea time now... Im so close to the end I can smell it but still cant taste it.. I have 1 more sea tour then Ill retire on shore duty



Sweet!!!!!  Would have retired 3 years ago myself. So now I am just unretired and according to Gypsy a "Pops".


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Sweet!!!!! Would have retired 3 years ago myself. So now I am just unretired and according to Gypsy a "Pops".


 Make her call you daddy...


I LOVE it when she looks at me and calls me puppy... something about it drives me insain... (dont know why? just does) :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Make her call you daddy...
> 
> 
> I LOVE it when she looks at me and calls me puppy... something about it drives me insain... (dont know why? just does) :shrug:





That might friend would be easy!!!!!! 

Puppy?  Not quite sure how to read that!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> That might friend would be easy!!!!!!
> 
> Puppy? Not quite sure how to read that!


I dont know about it either but I like it  God only knows what she means by it...


----------



## frozenrain

My cookies are in the oven and I am on here yet again to claim my prize..

Looking forward to weekend ,How long would it take to drive to New york from here? I know you guys have done that before.Was considering bus but not sure....


----------



## dn0121

16 Funny Senior Portraits And The Reasoning Behind Them | NextRound.net


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> *My cookies are in the oven *and I am on here yet again to claim my prize..
> 
> Looking forward to weekend ,How long would it take to drive to New york from here? I know you guys have done that before.Was considering bus but not sure....



Kinky


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> My cookies are in the oven and I am on here yet again to claim my prize..
> 
> Looking forward to weekend ,How long would it take to drive to New york from here? I know you guys have done that before.Was considering bus but not sure....


depends on where in NY?


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> depends on where in NY?



NYC from here minus kids. 5 hours.


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> depends on where in NY?



Well me being very unknowledgeable on the area can only say the usual tourist spots like the statue of liberty(I am so original). was going to do the weekend thing but have had to postpone it but I thought I would do a surprise day trip-leave really really early in morning.Would this be feasible?

Been here nearly 18 months and still no visit to Statue of Liberty and I know many other wonderful places in New York. I just need a city fix too.
Maybe it is a crazy idea but feel like being spontaneous...


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> I dont know about it either but I like it  God only knows what she means by it...



It means that i have decided that you are a pet of mine.  Puppy-responds to comands.


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> NYC from here minus kids. 5 hours.



really 5 hours just to get there-Crikey-I should go on map finder but thought I would ask you guys....


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Well me being very unknowledgeable on the area can only say the usual tourist spots like the statue of liberty(I am so original). was going to do the weekend thing but have had to postpone it but I thought I would do a surprise day trip-leave really really early in morning.Would this be feasible?
> 
> Been here nearly 18 months and still no visit to Statue of Liberty and I know many other wonderful places in New York. I just need a city fix too.
> Maybe it is a crazy idea but feel like being spontaneous...


Oh yes, very easy to do to drive there. ive driven to woodstock n back over a weekend.. Thats a hell of a lot farther then NYC.


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


>


----------



## pcjohnnyb

so its inside now


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> It means that i have decided that you are a pet of mine. Puppy-responds to comands.


well whatever it is its awesome 

Better then being called a pig or a dog @ least.


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> so its inside now


if the weather is bad its going to be inside and outside (Ill have a fire pit out front) if the weather is good itll be on the beach. Either way its going to be a good time.. Do you know where your going? Ill pm you my # and addy.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> well whatever it is its awesome
> 
> Better then being called a pig or a dog @ least.



So you are a little dog?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> if the weather is bad its going to be inside and outside (Ill have a fire pit out front) if the weather is good itll be on the beach. Either way its going to be a good time.. Do you know where your going? Ill pm you my # and addy.



I'm sure I can find it.

jk.
I'll check my inbox


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:


> When do you get back from travel?



Wednesday


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> So you are a little dog?


puppies are cuter :shrug:


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> It means that i have decided that you are a pet of mine.  Puppy-responds to comands.



puppys dont but dogs do


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> puppies are cuter :shrug:



cute? that's gay


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> cute? that's gay


 Im the butt of every gay joke on here :shrug: might as well start going along with it


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Im the butt of every gay joke on here :shrug: might as well start going along with it



You said butt


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Im the butt of every gay joke on here :shrug: might as well start going along with it







LusbyMom said:


> You said butt


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> You said butt


I know


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> puppys dont but dogs do


You wouldnt understand



4d2008 said:


> Im the butt of every gay joke on here :shrug: might as well start going along with it



 im sorry.  We will guit.  Ill start.  4d is NOT gay.... ... ... ...:snort:


----------



## dn0121

u were talking about seamen, now butts,  you sent me your class reunion picture this morning...


----------



## toppick08

Kittens are cuter.....


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> u were talking about seamen, now butts, you sent me your class reunion picture this morning...


and my gay thread I started yesterday... yep... i really need to get laid tonight... by a WOMAN!


toppick08 said:


> Kittens are cuter.....


I LOVE LOVE LOVE ME SOME KITTEN


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> and my gay thread I started yesterday... yep... i really need to get laid tonight... by a WOMAN!
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE ME SOME KITTEN



she will be there


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> she will be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56337


I said I love kittens.... Thats no kitten.


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> she will be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56337



oof:  Very very soon.


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> she will be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56337



Dude this is chit chat... not the fight club!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> oof: Very very soon.


Ive said so many things in this thread... unless you say #### I really dont think its going to go poof... not even ccpe.. Ive tried... I just dont want a time out... Id go crazy if I couldnt log on Its obvious about my MPD so Im sure that would get a time out too


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Ive said so many things in this thread... unless you say #### I really dont think its going to go poof... not even ccpe.. Ive tried... I just dont want a time out... Id go crazy if I couldnt log on Its obvious about my MPD so Im sure that would get a time out too



Vrai is surprisingly lenient with MPDs actually :shrug:
She really doesn't GAS if you log on with an MPD when she bans your main account.  At least this is my observation


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> oof:  Very very soon.





LusbyMom said:


> Dude this is chit chat... not the fight club!



thats her belly button not her other area


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> thats her belly button not her other area


doesnt matter, she has so many spots to stick it... its like that toy babies get only every hole fits the pieces instead of square in square circle in cirlce. This is more for retarded horny adults.. place prick here and here and here and here and here and here


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> thats her belly button not her other area



I see naked boobies


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> doesnt matter, she has so many spots to stick it... its like that toy babies get only every hole fits the pieces instead of square in square circle in cirlce. This is more for retarded horny adults.. place prick here and here and here and here and here and here


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> doesnt matter, she has so many spots to stick it... its like that toy babies get only every hole fits the pieces instead of square in square circle in cirlce. This is more for retarded horny adults.. place prick here and here and here and here and here and here




ahh, I see


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> ahh, I see



I'm gunna win


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> I see naked boobies



no you dont, they are covered by her shoulder fat


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> doesnt matter, she has so many spots to stick it... its like that toy babies get only every hole fits the pieces instead of square in square circle in cirlce. This is more for retarded horny adults.. place prick here and here and here and here and here and here



I'm sure all the folds are warm and moist so to a horny person, such as yourself, it really wouldn't matter where ya stuck it.


----------



## tyky




----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## toppick08




----------



## dn0121




----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm sure all the folds are warm and moist so to a horny person, such as yourself, it really wouldn't matter where ya stuck it.


Ive pushed away better... I think I could handle not sleeping with her as well.


----------



## dn0121

LOL well Im done working, so back to vacation for me.  If the thread goes poof congrats to who won. If I go poof, :shrug:

Have a blast at the party tonight everyone!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> LOL well Im done working, so back to vacation for me. If the thread goes poof congrats to who won. If I go poof, :shrug:
> 
> Have a blast at the party tonight everyone!


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


I win.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> I win.


----------



## geminigrl

Game over!


----------



## toppick08




----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## UncleBacon

blah


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> blah



blech


----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> blah


u need to go into  and see the pic jameo posted... she is dead to me.


----------



## geminigrl

pffffffffffft


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> u need to go into  and see the pic jameo posted... she is dead to me.





haha yeah I just saw it


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> u need to go into  and see the pic jameo posted... she is dead to me.


 
tease


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> really 5 hours just to get there-Crikey-I should go on map finder but thought I would ask you guys....



Easy to get to.  Straight shot up I-95 north to the Delaware Memorial bridge, get on New Jersey Turnpike and pick an exit after exit 15 to take you into the city. One of the tunnels (Lincoln, Holland) wil take you right into the city.  Piece of cake.

You can pick 95 up right off of Route 4 North.  Hope this helps.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> u need to go into  and see the pic jameo posted... she is dead to me.



I just saw that 

































Is there gonna be a repeat of that tonight


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I just saw that
> Is there gonna be a repeat of that tonight


Only if your lucky and Im passed out.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I just saw that
> 
> 
> Is there gonna be a repeat of that tonight


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


>


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Only if your lucky and Im passed out.



I'd keep one eye open if I were you


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I'd keep one eye open if I were you


and it WONT be the brown eye.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> and it WONT be the brown eye.



You do realize that this thread will eventually become a private forum right?


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> and it WONT be the brown eye.


 
....*....


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> and it WONT be the brown eye.



  I don't get it


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> You do realize that this thread will eventually become a private forum right?


and then I win. :shrug:


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> You do realize that this thread will eventually become a private forum right?



then you won't be able to win


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> and then I win. :shrug:



Nope it will just be the forever thread. just waiting for the hammer to drop.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> and my gay thread I started yesterday... yep... i really need to get laid tonight... by a WOMAN!
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE ME SOME KITTEN



Did you ever wonder why you have so many women friends? They like you because they know they don't have to worry about you trying to get in their pants


----------



## geminigrl

LusbyMom said:


> Did you ever wonder why you have so many women friends? They like you because they know they don't have to worry about you trying to get in their pants


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> Did you ever wonder why you have so many women friends? They like you because they know they don't have to worry about you trying to get in their pants


----------



## 4d2008

Dont know whats so funny... Its true...  I have alot of girlfriends and Im not sleeping with any of them... point? :shrug:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Dont know whats so funny... Its true...  I have alot of girlfriends and Im not sleeping with any of them... *point? *:shrug:



You're slackin


----------



## tyky

winner


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Dont know whats so funny... Its true...  I have alot of girlfriends and Im not sleeping with any of them... point? :shrug:



Use tube socks vice angle socks in the jeans brother!


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Dont know whats so funny... Its true...  I have alot of girlfriends and Im not sleeping with any of them... point? :shrug:



 It's okay you are still my filf


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> winner



 Don't you have a garage floor to mop?


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> Dont know whats so funny... Its true...  I have alot of girlfriends and Im not sleeping with any of them... point? :shrug:


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Don't you have a garage floor to mop?


Nope it is still shiny but I am sure I will have to do it again soon, with this rain coming the kiddos prolly will be riding their bikes in there.

Unless I let the air out of the tires


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Use tube socks vice angle socks in the jeans brother!



OMG, if or when I meet you in person, nebermind


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> OMG, if or when I meet you in person, nebermind



Will make sure to bring the cold weather socks!!!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Will make sure to bring the cold weather socks pair!!!!!







I will not be able to look down in that area without cracking up


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I will not be able to look down in that area without cracking up



Will wear the tight levi's for the occassion


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I will not be able to look down in that area without cracking up



 Why would you be looking down in that area anyway?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Why would you be looking down in that area anyway?



:shrug:  same reason you would


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Will wear the tight levi's for the occassion


----------



## 4d2008

yep, Im stupid... I didnt get the sock joke till now... thats it... Im going home and going back to bed and starting this day over... Cant wait to see all of you tonight!!!


----------



## frozenrain

have I missed any excitement on here?


I feel like a vegetable at the mo khaki green socks , green trousers and belted green top. May go and change or hide in a grass field somewhere- not sure that would serve any purpose though....


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> yep, Im stupid... I didnt get the sock joke till now... thats it... Im going home and going back to bed and starting this day over... Cant wait to see all of you tonight!!!


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> u need to go into  and see the pic jameo posted... she is dead to me.



 I can't see it


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I can't see it



 It is hilarious tho


----------



## Jameo

LusbyMom said:


> I can't see it



it's all kinds of


----------



## LusbyMom

Jameo said:


> it's all kinds of



It's a photoshop of the text I sent out and now I can't even see it


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> It's a photoshop of the text I sent out and now I can't even see it


I send it back to you via phone..


----------



## geminigrl

i didn't see it...


----------



## Jameo

LusbyMom said:


> It's a photoshop of the text I sent out and now I can't even see it



I know what it is. I photoshopped it


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> I send it back to you via phone..


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


>


? I sent it?  must be taking a while...


----------



## tyky

I'm hungry, any suggestions


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I'm hungry, any suggestions


----------



## geminigrl

tyky said:


> I'm hungry, any suggestions


 

tube steak  :shrug:


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> ? I sent it?  must be taking a while...



 That is funny... 

See this is why it was important for you to send it to the girls


----------



## GypsyQueen

I win.  You all go #### yourselfs now, you big mustard leaking ####s!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>





geminigrl said:


> tube steak  :shrug:



I was just thinking someone was gonna say tube steak or eat at the Y


----------



## geminigrl

tyky said:


> I was just thinking someone was gonna say tube steak or eat at the Y


 
 helps the day go by.


----------



## tyky

geminigrl said:


> helps the day go by.



you sound like my hubby


----------



## UncleBacon

grilling up some chicken now


----------



## puggymom

I'm home from pics with Santa and here to reclaim my WIN!


----------



## geminigrl

puggymom said:


> I'm home from pics with Santa and here to reclaim my WIN!


----------



## puggymom




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## puggymom




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## 4d2008

I have a headache can I win from pitty alone?


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> I have a headache can I win from pitty alone?


 
hmmmmm..................















no


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> hmmmmm..................
> no


 I tried.


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> I tried.


 
Don't work for us, it's not gonna work for you.


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> Don't work for us, it's not gonna work for you.


I love that thing you do with your tongue...


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> I love that thing you do with your tongue...


 
​ 
 


​


----------



## puggymom




----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> ​​
> 
> 
> ​​


----------



## Midnight

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## pcjohnnyb

I forgot my fcking soda and had to spend 1.25 on the stupid soda machine today 
This diet dr pepper is pretty bangin though


----------



## 4d2008

Midnight said:


>




PARTY TIME TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> I forgot my fcking soda and had to spend 1.25 on the stupid soda machine today
> This diet dr pepper is pretty bangin though


Have you tried that coke zero? i like it but yes D.DR P is what I normally drink, that or D M. Dew.


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## flomaster

Yo. One halled out of Applebee's in an ambulance.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


 someone tell you santa doesnt love you any more?


----------



## Midnight

4d2008 said:


> PARTY TIME TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!




i know! 

you missed a fun dinner last night, you guys should have had 2 meals!


----------



## Midnight

GypsyQueen said:


>



what's up sl*ts! 

haha. hey pooface.


----------



## 4d2008

Midnight said:


> i know!
> 
> you missed a fun dinner last night, you guys should have had 2 meals!


I was all over the place yesterday... Went to a GF house for a while to comfort her cause she is sick. Went to s house for a great dinner. ended up at the green door getting with  it was a good day.. Sorry we didnt make it to the dinner tho :sad: 

speaking of which Im...... (going to talk to a few of you tonight) this wont be on the forums...


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


>


 
​​​


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Have you tried that coke zero? i like it but yes D.DR P is what I normally drink, that or D M. Dew.



eh..i'm not much of a diet drinker, but D DrP does taste enough like regular for me to drink it.
Same with D M Dew, I think.

I stick with original coke usually.  I think it was coke zero that was a horrible combination, IMO, with bacardi.  but it could have been something else 



GypsyQueen said:


>



That better not be at me


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> PARTY TIME TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!


 
 Ddrrunnkk nniigghhtt!


----------



## Midnight

4d2008 said:


> I was all over the place yesterday... Went to a GF house for a while to comfort her cause she is sick. Went to s house for a great dinner. ended up at the green door getting with  it was a good day.. Sorry we didnt make it to the dinner tho :sad:
> 
> speaking of which Im...... (going to talk to a few of you tonight) this wont be on the forums...





you're what? it's okay, nobody will think any less of you for being pregnant.


----------



## 4d2008

Midnight said:


> *you're what*? it's okay, nobody will think any less of you for being pregnant.


tiiinnnn roof.... rusted

LOVE SHACK BABY LOVE SHACK.


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> Ddrrunnkk nniigghhtt!


U cumming?


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> U cumming?


 
I'm going somewhere, don't know where yet....


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> I'm going somewhere, don't know where yet....


well its probably going to be all the wrong places then


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> tiiinnnn roof.... rusted
> 
> LOVE SHACK BABY LOVE SHACK.


----------



## puggymom

I do not have anything to add to this conversation other than 
I WIN!!!​


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> well its probably going to be all the wrong places then


 
 That's ok, as long as I get drunk..


----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


> I do not have anything to add to this conversation other than
> 
> I WIN!!!​


nope


----------



## puggymom




----------



## flomaster

Midnight said:


> you're what? it's okay, nobody will think any less of you for being pregnant.





That was good.

AKA your buddy called me Pops.


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## geminigrl

over game


----------



## puggymom




----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> over game



Nope cuz I win.


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> Nope cuz I win.


 
 nut uh!


----------



## puggymom

I win.


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> over game


not its no


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> not its no


 
is it yes


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> nut uh!



Nut?  where?


----------



## toppick08

####


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> Nut? where?


 

Ohhh....hmmmm....


----------



## jwwb2000

:


----------



## geminigrl

toppick08 said:


> ####


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> ####



boobs?


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> boobs?


----------



## 4d2008

I really do have a headache


----------



## jwwb2000

Is it time to drink yet?


----------



## geminigrl

jwwb2000 said:


> Is it time to drink yet?


 
I wish


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


>



You have three boobs?


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> You have three boobs?


 
 I gots 2, wanna see?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> I really do have a headache



You need to get that checked out................

You've had a lot lately...


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> I gots 2, wanna see?


yes :shrug:


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> I really do have a headache


 
 me too.


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> You need to get that checked out................
> 
> You've had a lot lately...


I know and my eye started twitching again today... Ill talk with my doc tuesday.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Midnight said:


> what's up sl*ts!
> 
> haha. hey pooface.



Hey ####.



pcjohnnyb said:


> That better not be at me


 It wasnt.  And even if it was, you deal with it.  




Midnight said:


> you're what? it's okay, nobody will think any less of you for being pregnant.



 Twins?  Two mini Bacons running around?  



4d2008 said:


> well its probably going to be all the wrong places then




Some poeple just dont have the touch.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Some poeple just dont have the touch.


speaking of the touch... Im going to you when you drop off the wood... (my arm)..


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> I gots 2, wanna see?



never one to deny breasties!!!!


----------



## UncleBacon

I feel like a champ after eating the grilled chicken


----------



## Beta84

tonight better be good...probably the last thing i'll be able to do with everyone for 2-3 weeks...


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> That is funny...
> 
> See this is why it was important for you to send it to the girls



I don't think he is EVER going to forward anymore of those to me or Jameo


----------



## puggymom

4d2008 said:


> I know and my eye started twitching again today... Ill talk with my doc tuesday.



Dehydration?


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> speaking of the touch... Im going to you when you drop off the wood... (my arm)..



Arm? Yeah. Thats what you are supposed to extend when you try to smack me.



4d2008 said:


> someone tell you santa doesnt love you any more?



Santa doesnt love me. And I dont love Santa.


----------



## Beta84

UncleBacon said:


> I feel like a chump after eating the grilled chicken



:fixed:


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> tonight better be good...probably the last thing i'll be able to do with everyone for 2-3 weeks...





I would go in your place but I may not ever return....which may make several very happy


----------



## puggymom

GypsyQueen said:


> Arm? Yeah. Thats what you are supposed to extend when you try to smack me.
> 
> 
> 
> Santa doesnt love me. And I dont love Santa.



 what's your issue with Santa?


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


> tonight better be good...probably the last thing i'll be able to do with everyone for 2-3 weeks...



Awww...I heard. Im sorry.  



jwwb2000 said:


> I don't think he is EVER going to forward anymore of those to me or Jameo



 eh?



puggymom said:


> Dehydration?



Probably.   Ive never seen him drink any water.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Arm? Yeah. Thats what you are supposed to extend when you try to smack me.
> Santa doesnt love me. And I dont love Santa.


you will see and Im happy you dont love santa cuz he is very upset with you.


jwwb2000 said:


> I don't think he is EVER going to forward anymore of those to me or Jameo


NEVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> eh?



But of course.

I am thinking more of a  night.  I hope I don't phrow up


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> But of course.
> 
> I am thinking more of a  night. I hope I don't phrow up


please dont...


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> you will see and Im happy you dont love santa cuz he is very upset with you.



Why.  What the hell did I do?  I’ve been nothing but a good girl.... ... :snort: 



jwwb2000 said:


> But of course.
> 
> *I am thinking more of a  night*.  I hope I don't phrow up



  Yessssssss.  :mutters: Maybe Ill get my hands on her this time (evil nasal cackle)


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> But of course.
> 
> I am thinking more of a  night.  I hope I don't phrow up



If you puke you could always get in water neck deep.  Know someone that can show you how to do it!


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> please dont...




Okay...I won't phrow up


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> But of course.
> 
> I am thinking more of a  night.  I hope I don't phrow up



weren't u plan on being sober for awhile?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Sooooooo
what times everyone planning on going :shrug:


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> If you puke you could always get in water neck deep.  Know someone that can show you how to do it!



Just no rolling in the sand afterwards


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Just no rolling in the sand afterwards



Sure you could find someone to roll around with you at some point.


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> weren't u plan on being sober for awhile?



That didn't work 

I have kept my   rule though


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Sure you could find someone to roll around with you at some point.



See the statement BOLDED below....



jwwb2000 said:


> That didn't work
> 
> *I have kept my   rule though *


----------



## UncleBacon

GypsyQueen said:


> Hey ####.
> 
> 
> It wasnt.  And even if it was, you deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins? * Two mini Bacons running around?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some poeple just dont have the touch.






did I miss something


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Has anyone ever tried bringing their own coffee to starbucks before and drinking it with people who actually bought from there?  I just got curious of how that would turn out


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> See the statement BOLDED below....



Well damn.  there goes my shot!


----------



## Nanny Pam

Maine


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Has anyone ever tried bringing their own coffee to starbucks before and drinking it with people who actually bought from there? I just got curious of how that would turn out


Ive done it before :shrug: no biggy...


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Well damn.  there goes my shot!





Didn't realize anyone was shooting


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Ive done it before :shrug: no biggy...



well that was boring.
I sure hope your party is more exciting than that response.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Didn't realize anyone was shooting



Kinda hard to shoot when water temps are low.


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> well that was boring.
> I sure hope your party is more exciting than that response.


you asked a question I answered.. :shrug: did you want me to lie and tell you a big drawn out story? 

Maybe tonight if you come Ill read you a bed time story while you drink your warm glass of milk before you go.


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> I don't think he is EVER going to forward anymore of those to me or Jameo



I will make sure to forward them to you... 

oh and I can't make it tonight  My sitter bailed on me


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> I will make sure to forward them to you...
> 
> oh and I can't make it tonight  My sitter bailed on me



:


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I will make sure to forward them to you...
> 
> oh and I can't make it tonight  My sitter bailed on me


WHAT!!!!!!! 

Ive lost mojo and morningbell as well


----------



## UncleBacon

LusbyMom said:


> I will make sure to forward them to you...
> 
> oh and I can't make it tonight  My sitter bailed on me




if you're scared just say you're scared


----------



## jaybeeztoo

LusbyMom said:


> I will make sure to forward them to you...
> 
> oh and I can't make it tonight  My sitter bailed on me



Why aren't you in chat?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> you asked a question I answered.. :shrug: did you want me to lie and tell you a big drawn out story?
> 
> Maybe tonight if you come Ill read you a bed time story while you drink your warm glass of milk before you go.




oh...do you want me to bring pong balls? :shrug:  Just figured I'd offer cuz I've got a bunch


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!
> 
> Ive lost mojo and morningbell as well



geez who's even left?  boo


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> oh...do you want me to bring pong balls? :shrug: Just figured I'd offer cuz I've got a bunch


already covered but thanks.


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> :



I am SOOOO  

Take video for me


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> geez who's even left?  boo






4d2008 said:


> already covered but thanks.



Np


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!
> 
> Ive lost mojo and morningbell as well



Got a closet that I can shove them into?


----------



## LusbyMom

UncleBacon said:


> if you're scared just say you're scared



Oh I am not scared!  Wanna babysit for me so I can go?


----------



## LusbyMom

jaybeeztoo said:


> Why aren't you in chat?



Cause I am working.. can't keep up with chat while working


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Oh I am not scared!  Wanna babysit for me so I can go?



I am baby sitting for my own!


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Got a closet that I can shove them into?


they can play xbox all night while we all


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> I am baby sitting for my own!



Well doesn't she want some friends to play with?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Cause I am working.. can't keep up with chat while working



Work + Lusby= Nothing done


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Well doesn't she want some friends to play with?



Nope


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> they can play xbox all night while we all



hmmmmmmmmmmmm with earplugs so that can't hear anything


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Work + Lusby= Nothing done



Actually I got a ton of work done today. You know I work hard on Fridays


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Actually I got a ton of work done today. You know I work hard on Fridays



Sure.  Your story.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

LusbyMom said:


> Actually I got a ton of work done today. You know I work hard on Fridays



You can post but not chat?  Don't you miss me?


----------



## 4d2008

jaybeeztoo said:


> You can post but not chat? Don't you miss me?


jjjjjjjaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyybbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb2222222222222222222


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Nope



Uh huh sure


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jaybeeztoo said:


> You can post but not chat?  Don't you miss me?



And where have you been?


----------



## LusbyMom

jaybeeztoo said:


> You can post but not chat?  Don't you miss me?



Yes posting is easier to come and go... chat makes me


----------



## jaybeeztoo

4d2008 said:


> jjjjjjjaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyybbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb2222222222222222222










pcjohnnyb said:


> And where have you been?



Here there and everywhere.


----------



## frozenrain

jaybeeztoo said:


> Here there and everywhere.


----------



## LusbyMom

jaybeeztoo said:


> *Here there and everywhere.*



Ho


----------



## jaybeeztoo

frozenrain said:


>


----------



## pcjohnnyb

LusbyMom said:


> Ho



  that was what I was thinking 


 J


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Work + Lusby= Nothing done



I think Lusby wants to play with ya Flo


----------



## tyky

No one has sitters and I have no kids tonight what am I gonna do.  Guess I'll knock the dust off the pole


----------



## jaybeeztoo

LusbyMom said:


> Ho



You're just jealous I wasn't with you


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> No one has sitters and I have no kids tonight what am I gonna do.  Guess I'll knock the dust off the pole


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


>



unless you and 4d wanna borrow it for tonight


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> unless you and 4d wanna borrow it for tonight



 Do you come with it? :shrug:


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Do you come with it? :shrug:



 I wouldn't want you to scratch your own eyes out


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I think Lusby wants to play with ya Flo



Told you the tube sock thing would work!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Told you the tube sock thing would work!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I think Lusby wants to play with ya Flo



Na I am bored with him


----------



## puggymom




----------



## jaybeeztoo

LusbyMom said:


> Na I am bored with him



*NEXT!!!!*


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Na I am bored with him



who are ya movin onto next


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> No one has sitters and I have no kids tonight what am I gonna do.  Guess I'll knock the dust off the pole



You could babysit for me


----------



## UncleBacon

LusbyMom said:


> Na I am bored with him




well damn


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> You could babysit for me



I'd rather knock the dust off my pole besides if I have yours I might as well have mine


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> who are ya movin onto next



You


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Na I am bored with him



Thats cuz you never saw my


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Thats cuz you never saw my



umm remember I sit outside your window


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> You


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> umm remember I sit outside your window



oops, forgot.


----------



## puggymom




----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> oops, forgot.



It's okay


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> It's okay



Gotta a new elephant thong.  Its the wooly mamoth design.  let me know what you think!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Gotta a new elephant thong.  Its the wooly mamoth design.  let me know what you think!!!



 Will do


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Gotta a new elephant thong.  Its the wooly mamoth design.  let me know what you think!!!



Why did you get that?  You don't have anything to fill up the trunk.


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> No one has sitters and I have no kids tonight what am I gonna do.  Guess I'll knock the dust off the pole



What the hell are you talking about?  I'm ready to get all   Got SKKY, some candian maple whiskey, soco......Yup....I'm gonna be 

Kids are with dad until I get back off of travel =


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Gotta a new elephant thong.  Its the wooly mamoth design.  let me know what you think!!!


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> What the hell are you talking about?  I'm ready to get all   Got SKKY, some candian maple whiskey, soco......Yup....I'm gonna be
> 
> Kids are with dad until I get back off of travel =



If I drank any of that stuff I would  and prolly would need an IV in the morning


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? I'm ready to get all  Got SKKY, some candian maple whiskey, soco......Yup....I'm gonna be
> 
> Kids are with dad until I get back off of travel =


I think Im already


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> If I drank any of that stuff I would  and prolly would need an IV in the morning


ill stick you with some fluids but it wont be from an IV 


 I love me


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> ill stick you with some fluids but it wont be from an IV
> 
> 
> I love me


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


----------



## dn0121

I win for this reason alone


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> I win for this reason alone


----------



## UncleBacon

and that's why you lose


----------



## puggymom

dn0121 said:


> I win for this reason alone


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Why did you get that?  You don't have anything to fill up the trunk.



 

Sounds like workaholic has been peeking in your window too


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Sounds like workaholic has been peeking in your window too



:snort:


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> ill stick you with some fluids but it wont be from an IV
> 
> 
> I love me



BACK OFF!!!


I have my sights set on her


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> BACK OFF!!!
> 
> 
> I have my sights set on her


3 sum


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> I win for this reason alone



OMG SONIC!!! YOU SUCK... and I don't mean that in a good way


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> 3 sum


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>





When, Where?


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> When, Where?






We didn't say 4some... go back to Flo's window


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> We didn't say 4some... go back to Flo's window



What?  I will just watch.  I can bring the pole and the Camera.

Where did he go?  I think he is hiding from me.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> What?  I will just watch.  I can bring the pole and the Camera.
> 
> Where did he go?  I think he is hiding from me.



You haven't left yet??? You should already be there setting up the pole


----------



## Nanny Pam

chimney


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> You haven't left yet??? You should already be there setting up the pole



It doesn't take long to erect the pole.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> You haven't left yet??? You should already be there setting up the pole


I don't know if we are going!  I need to know someone is gonna work the pole before bringing it


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> It does take long to erect the pole.



It does????


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I don't know if we are going!  I need to know someone is gonna work the pole before bringing it



Oh I am sure someone will


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I don't know if we are going!  I need to know someone is gonna work the pole before bringing it



I'm not


----------



## frozenrain

I think this' last to win' thread is affecting my ability to post on other threads without being silly or including a snogging smiley.Think I need to take a break from it but I will be back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


To win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm not



why not


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> I think this' last to win' thread is affecting my ability to post on other threads without being silly or including a snogging smiley.Think I need to take a break from it but I will be back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> To win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



take your time


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> why not



because GF laughes when I shake my butt   I can't have an entire room of people seeing that.


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> It doesn't



:fixed:


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> :fixed:



I was gonna say they do make a pill for that


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> because GF laughes when I shake my butt   I can't have an entire room of people seeing that.



so have your GF get on it :shrug:


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> I was gonna say they do make a pill for that



That pill makes me like a pornstar.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> so have your GF get on it :shrug:



Or get on it together


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> so have your GF get on it :shrug:



GF only gets on my pole :shrug:



She can get on if she wants :shrug:  I'm not going to tell her to though


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> GF only gets on my pole :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> She can get on if she wants :shrug:  I'm not going to tell her to though


So does that mean you are going?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> So does that mean you are going?



Yeah.
That never changed :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

IM  i need someone to take care of my house tonight I think


----------



## frozenrain

I am back I know could not keep away.I have been on and off this bloody computer all day in between stuff.

I am worried about Toppick.


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> I am back I know could not keep away.I have been on and off this bloody computer all day in between stuff.
> 
> I am worried about Toppick.


Im texted him... dont worry...


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> Im texted him... dont worry...



 Thanks.


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Thanks.


 thats my boy.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Im texted him... dont worry...



u drunk?


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> thats my boy.



your a kind soul


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> u drunk?


ya


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> ya



do you have a designated stalker to help you tonight


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> your a kind soul


no he is just a friend... if I didnt know who was posting I would have clowned and made fun of... seriously...  I love everyone but I hate attention whores..  just me.... its called self esteem for a reason... SELF!!!!!!! who cares about the world.. ya know.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> do you have a designated stalker to help you tonight


mojo or bacon will be there to help me with the women I forget about 






(seriously people IM JUST KIDDING ABOUT THESE THINGS I SAY)


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> no he is just a friend... if I didnt know who was posting I would have clowned and made fun of... seriously...  I love everyone but I hate attention whores..  just me.... its called self esteem for a reason... SELF!!!!!!! who cares about the world.. ya know.



ooo sounds like I missed something but glad to hear he is ok.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> mojo or bacon will be there to help me with the women I forget about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (seriously people IM JUST KIDDING ABOUT THESE THINGS I SAY)


----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> do you have a designated stalker to help you tonight





4d2008 said:


> mojo or bacon will be there to help me with the women I forget about



That would be a NO.


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> That would be a NO.



you be ok tonight!  I can't come get you and take you home.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


>





jwwb2000 said:


> That would be a NO.


will u b my designated stalker 2night? plz.... and why arent you 3 here yet?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> you be ok tonight! I can't come get you and take you home.


she is safe here u know that... if she is 2 drunk to walk home (sorry inside joke) then she can pass out on the couch.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> will u b my designated stalker 2night? plz.... and why arent you 3 here yet?




:shrug:

Might have to make a pit stop first


----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> you be ok tonight!  I can't come get you and take you home.



I will be fine tonight unless the killer peckers decide to attack me


----------



## puggymom




----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I will be fine tonight unless the killer peckers decide to attack me


between u n I Im leaving the door open all night long Im wondering what will happen




oh wait its not between u n i anymore is it


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> she is safe here u know that... if she is *2 drunk to walk home *(sorry inside joke) then she can pass out on the couch.



 

I still don't see how I managed to get over all those rocks and trees without hurting myself


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I still don't see how I managed to get over all those rocks and trees without hurting myself


NO way I could have  at least you didnt find a dead body like


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> she is safe here u know that... if she is 2 drunk to walk home (sorry inside joke) then she can pass out on the couch.



oh I know I was just having some fun.




jwwb2000 said:


> I will be fine tonight unless the killer peckers decide to attack me



isn't that the point of having a killer pecker?


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> at least you didnt find a dead body like



  I woulda been a mess had that happened.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I woulda been a mess had that happened.


I would have screamed like a little girl...  



(not really just sounds good)


----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> isn't that the point of having a killer pecker?



Not these peckers.  They BITE.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Not these peckers. They BITE.


 I luv em.


----------



## tyky

I will be back to win this but I am packing up the pole and heading to 4d's


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I will be back to win this but I am packing up the pole and heading to 4d's


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



should I bring the swing too


----------



## geminigrl

winner


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> should I bring the swing too


god I love you


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> god I love you


----------



## geminigrl

#### I win!


----------



## tyky

geminigrl said:


> #### I win!



Nope


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> #### I win!


people are here... Im out.. I win.


----------



## puggymom




----------



## LusbyMom




----------



## ovred




----------



## LusbyMom




----------



## puggymom

LusbyMom said:


>



What's wrong?


----------



## LusbyMom

puggymom said:


> What's wrong?



Everyone else is out having a good time... and here I sit watching "the prince and me part 3" "tinkerbell" and "indiana jones"  doesn't seem fair does it?


----------



## puggymom

LusbyMom said:


> Everyone else is out having a good time... and here I sit watching "the prince and me part 3" "tinkerbell" and "indiana jones"  doesn't seem fair does it?



You can pout with me. Rarely will anyone take both of my kids.  I do not blame them as dear son is a handful right now. I cannot wait until this 'terrible two' stage is over.


----------



## LusbyMom

puggymom said:


> You can pout with me. Rarely will anyone take both of my kids.  I do not blame them as dear son is a handful right now. I cannot wait until this 'terrible two' stage is over.



 We can pout together.. I have 3.. and finding someone to take all of them is impossible. 

Think of all the fun the others are having.....but we won't have the hangovers in the morning.


----------



## puggymom

LusbyMom said:


> We can pout together.. I have 3.. and finding someone to take all of them is impossible.
> 
> Think of all the fun the others are having.....but we won't have the hangovers in the morning.


----------



## lugebob

what is the prize anyway?????   A weekend with TOPPICK???


----------



## puggymom

lugebob said:


> what is the prize anyway?????   A weekend with TOPPICK???



You'll never know cause I WIN!


----------



## LusbyMom

puggymom said:


> You'll never know cause I WIN!



Wasn't the prize a lapdance at Roses?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Everyone else is out having a good time... and here I sit watching "the prince and me part 3" "tinkerbell" and "indiana jones"  doesn't seem fair does it?



You could be watching scooby dooby dooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Top4D

*I signed up*

just to win 

 what the prize is, I just wanna win!


----------



## flomaster

Top4D said:


> just to win
> 
> what the prize is, I just wanna win!



Can I call you a dork now or later?

No win for you


----------



## Top4D

flomaster said:


> Can I call you a dork now or later?
> 
> No win for you



Yep
And sorry no win for you


----------



## flomaster

Top4D said:


> Yep
> And sorry no win for you


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> You could be watching scooby dooby dooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No my children could be watching it with you!


----------



## Top4D

flomaster said:


>



I WIN


----------



## LusbyMom

Top4D said:


> I WIN



And you are?


----------



## Top4D

LusbyMom said:


> And you are?


----------



## LusbyMom

Top4D said:


>


----------



## Top4D

LusbyMom said:


>




I'm a mom too.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> No my children could be watching it with you!



Well there is that.


----------



## WidowLady06

I win.  Thank you for playing.  Go away now.


----------



## frozenrain

Top4D said:


> I WIN


----------



## LusbyMom

Top4D said:


> I'm a mom too.



AND???? You can't come in at 7000+ post and win 

Now EVERYONE GO AWAY


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> I win.  Thank you for playing.  Go away now.



Hey you! Long time.  feelin better these days?


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> I win.  Thank you for playing.  Go away now.



Please retreat to your own little world


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Now EVERYONE GO AWAY



But I'm bored waiting for my kids to fall asleep.  And I want to win. out:


----------



## Top4D

frozenrain said:


>





No thanks on the coffee. I have 

I win


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Hey you! Long time.  feelin better these days?



Yes, thank you, much better.  Now if only I could keep my kids locked in their rooms I might actually have some time to breathe....or play.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Yes, thank you, much better.  Now if only I could keep my kids locked in their rooms I might actually have some time to breathe....or play.



I hear ya.  My daughter kicked me out of the room when all I wanted to do was cuddle with her and watch cartoons with her.  Go figure!

Glad to hear you are better. hate to beat you at this game while you were down!!


----------



## Top4D

LusbyMom said:


> AND???? You can't come in at 7000+ post and win
> 
> Now EVERYONE GO AWAY



I will not go away. 
Where's the  
The new person has just a much right to win as you. Do not


----------



## WidowLady06

Psst.  Lusby - kick the new "tards" azz.......


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> hate to beat you at this game while you were down!!



HA!  I'll kick you up and down the block.  GRRRRRRR.


----------



## LusbyMom

Top4D said:


> I will not go away.
> Where's the
> The new person has just a much right to win as you. Do not






Cause the widowlady told me to


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> Psst.  Lusby - kick the new "tards" azz.......



Aren't you new also?


----------



## LusbyMom

Top4D said:


> I will not go away.
> Where's the
> The new person has just a much right to win as you. Do not



ummm not they don't.... so is this 4d? And you/he couldn't find a man tonight?


----------



## Top4D

LusbyMom said:


> Cause the widowlady told me to


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Aren't you new also?



Not really.....I was just being shy, quiet, demure......but I'm over that now.


----------



## LusbyMom

Top4D said:


>



Oh I am shaking! NOT


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> Not really.....I was just being shy, quiet, demure......but I'm over that now.



uh huh... you are not that way


----------



## Top4D

LusbyMom said:


> ummm not they don't.... so is this 4d? And you/he couldn't find a man tonight?



That would be No and NO 

I am  and  told me all about this place. so


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> HA!  I'll kick you up and down the block.  GRRRRRRR.



Better pack a big kicker!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

Top4D said:


> That would be No and NO
> 
> I am  and  told me all about this place. so



okay so who's mpd are you?


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> uh huh... you are not that way



I am very sweet.  Ask anybody.


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Better pack a big kicker!!!!



ha-ha-ha.  canoes for shoes.....


----------



## Top4D

WidowLady06 said:


> Not really.....I was just being shy, quiet, demure......but I'm over that now.



I love puppies. I have a black pug!  I  her.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> ha-ha-ha.  canoes for shoes.....



They say when a man has big feet he has a big..............

What does a woman have when she has canoes for shoes?


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> I am very sweet.  Ask anybody.



:eyeroll:


----------



## WidowLady06

Top4D said:


> I love puppies. I have a black pug!  I  her.



My puggies..... my puggies.  Not always with my kids, though.  Preteen years are just the suck.  But the puggies don't have ugly hormones.


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> They say when a man has big feet he has a big..............
> 
> What does a woman have when she has canoes for shoes?



Look a little higher.  Comes in a pair.


----------



## Top4D

LusbyMom said:


> okay so who's mpd are you?



No mpd. 

Just thought I finally sign up.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Look a little higher.  Comes in a pair.



Nostrils?


----------



## Top4D

WidowLady06 said:


> My puggies..... my puggies.  Not always with my kids, though.  Preteen years are just the suck.  But the puggies don't have ugly hormones.



Been there done that. Mine's old enough now that we are friends. Wouldn't trade any of it for nottin though. Thank god the puggies love us unconditionally.


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Nostrils?



You found me out, I'm an Irish woman with a Jewish nose.  My cross to bear.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Nostrils?


----------



## Top4D

Did 
I win yet.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> You found me out, I'm an Irish woman with a Jewish nose.  My cross to bear.



Gotta be a good Christian joke in there somewhere!!


----------



## Top4D

LusbyMom said:


>



You still wanna  ?


----------



## LusbyMom

Top4D said:


> You still wanna  ?



I wouldn't wanna hurt you


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## Top4D

LusbyMom said:


> I wouldn't wanna hurt you


----------



## flomaster

This thread goin lame.  Guess I will accept the win!


----------



## smdavis65

I win.


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> *This thread goin lame*.  Guess I will accept the win!



 




P.S
I guess Tyky has dusted her husband's pole by now..............


----------



## Top4D

I'm winning


----------



## frozenrain

smdavis65 said:


> I win.




I am afraid you are not .


----------



## toppick08

lugebob said:


> what is the prize anyway?????   A weekend with TOPPICK???


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


>



Yo, whats up?


----------



## Top4D

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


>



 







Hey I have to sort a couple of things out but will be back later to win.I am like Tyky in *pole *position to night..............Not quite the same kind of pole  but *pole** position *in this race...id est the winner


----------



## jwwb2000

Will someone please send some over 21 girls and over 27 SINGLE guys over here please....guyliner need not apply!!!!


----------



## morningbell

Top4D said:


>



AWWWWWW!  Did toppick & 4door have a


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> Hey I have to sort a couple of things out but will be back later to win.I am like Tyky in *pole *position to night..............Not quite the same kind of pole but *pole** position *in this race...id est the winner


 
Congratulations FR !!!


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Yo, whats up?





chillin'


----------



## morningbell

jwwb2000 said:


> Will someone please send some over 21 girls and over 27 SINGLE guys over here please....guyliner need not apply!!!!





I wish I wasn't sick!


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


> Congratulations FR !!!


 .....  


morningbell said:


> I wish I wasn't sick!



 Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> chillin'



Yeah, I have the little one. She is sleeping.


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


> .....
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## FireBrand

flomaster said:


> Yeah, I have the little one. She is sleeping.


Yo Flo


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)

single non bi guys....where u b


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

why u online and not at party


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)



			
				dn0121 said:
			
		

> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> why u online and not at party



at the party.......sitting by a fire......need company.....dont want to be dirty old lady


----------



## flomaster

FireBrand said:


> Yo Flo



Hey brother!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

oh that's good party on and find a someone special for the night.


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)



			
				dn0121 said:
			
		

> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> oh that's good party on and find a someone special for the night.



no one here for that....25 days until guyliner


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> oh that's good party on and find a someone special for the night.



Why the hell arent you here?  There is a stripper pole and a swing. You really missed out.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I heard my girl was pole dancing


----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


> Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> 
> 
> no one here for that....25 days until guyliner



Where he hell are you...i am trying to find you. I have no idea where i set my phone


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)



			
				GypsyQueen said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> oh that's good party on and find a someone special for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell arent you here?  There is a stripper pole and a swing. You really missed out.
Click to expand...


and why am I always helpin you into the swing


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I know I'm in houston for the weekend.  we will have to do this again!


----------



## morningbell

jwwb2000 said:


> Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> 
> 
> at the party.......sitting by a fire......need company.....dont want to be dirty old lady





dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I heard my girl was pole dancing


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I heard my girl was pole dancing



Everyone was.  We were all dancing.  She is hot. lol


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I know I'm in houston for the weekend.  we will have to do this again!






GypsyQueen said:


> Everyone was.  We were all dancing.  She is hot. lol


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

she is. and smart caring and everything I've ever wanted


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)

everyone is missing it


----------



## toppick08




----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

MB  we are planning to have people at our house some weekend soon. hope ur better soon


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				toppick08 said:
			
		

>



tell me about it my girl is pole dancing and I can't even see it! lol


----------



## morningbell

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> MB  we are planning to have people at our house some weekend soon. hope ur better soon



YAY! I'll be there.


----------



## LusbyMom

And Good Night























I win


----------



## kris31280

What a freakin' entertaining and disturbing night!  oh and...




I WIN!


----------



## dn0121

everyone go to bed.  thread will be here when u wake up


----------



## 4d2008

First 1 up, I win.


----------



## sunflower

Good Morning


----------



## puggymom




----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

good morning


----------



## smdavis65

Good morning.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## WidowLady06

Good Morning, Everyone!


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone!


----------



## 4d2008

i still win


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> i still win



nope.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


>







toppick08 said:


>


----------



## smdavis65

I win.


----------



## jwwb2000

I win


----------



## 4d2008

I pretty sure Ive already told all of you I won... Please leave... TIA.


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> I pretty sure Ive already told all of you I won... Please leave... TIA.



you first...

oh, and I win.


----------



## tyky




----------



## kris31280

I got to sleep in!  Oh... and I WIN!


----------



## tater




----------



## flomaster

Winner


----------



## tater

flomaster said:


> Winner




Nowe Jose


----------



## 4d2008

tater said:


> Nowe Jose


just because you started the thread DOES NOT mean you can win.... as Ive already won!


----------



## flomaster

tater said:


> Nowe Jose



Si


----------



## LusbyMom




----------



## WidowLady06

Thank you so much for playing.  I win.  Go home.

No lip from you, either.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Thank you so much for playing. I win. Go home.
> 
> No lip from you, either.


I am home :shrug: so I win.


----------



## dn0121

I have won


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> I have won


NOPE... hows the trip?


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> NOPE... hows the trip?



going well, but it is warmer there than here.  smoking a brisket tomorrow, but today not doing anything until tonight. 

I think it was good to visit though to realize that Im not missing as much as I thought not living here.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> going well, but it is warmer there than here. smoking a brisket tomorrow, but today not doing anything until tonight.
> 
> I think it was good to visit though to realize that Im not missing as much as I thought not living here.


lol, I hear ya on that.. I love going home to see my kids and mom but other wise Id rather not go back there... Nothing for me in that place other then my family.


----------



## Nanny Pam

Radar


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> lol, I hear ya on that.. I love going home to see my kids and mom but other wise Id rather not go back there... Nothing for me in that place other then my family.



Here's to looking forward instead of back


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Here's to looking forward instead of back


 My brotha from anotha motha


----------



## jwwb2000

I win


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I win


WHATS UP? when we leaving??? my add is kicking in...


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> WHATS UP? when we leaving??? my add is kicking in...




:shrug:

 no answer the phone.   Give me 30 min and we can roll.


----------



## tyky




----------



## tyky

tater said:


> Nowe Jose



  you're not coming back to win your own thread are you


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> :shrug:
> 
> no answer the phone. Give me 30 min and we can roll.


well pound on her door lmao...


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> you're not coming back to win your own thread are you



Pssst.  I need to talk with you.


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Pssst.  I need to talk with you.



Rut Roh, what did I do


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> Rut Roh, what did I do



Nothing Im going to PM you I just have to make space.


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Nothing Im going to PM you I just have to make space.



phew, I was thinking it was how I smacked your GF's a$$


----------



## puggymom




----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


>


----------



## geminigrl

Winner!


----------



## smdavis65

geminigrl said:


> Winner!



Not anymore!


----------



## geminigrl

smdavis65 said:


> Not anymore!


 
Yes huh


----------



## smdavis65

geminigrl said:


> Yes huh



nuh uh.


----------



## geminigrl

smdavis65 said:


> nuh uh.


 
#### 


YES!


----------



## smdavis65

geminigrl said:


> ####
> 
> 
> YES!



You can cry all you want. 

I still win.


----------



## geminigrl

smdavis65 said:


> You can cry all you want.
> 
> I still win.


 
 I win


----------



## smdavis65

geminigrl said:


> I win



OWW!!! That hurt.

I win


----------



## geminigrl

smdavis65 said:


> OWW!!! That hurt.
> 
> I win


 
Look here..K?


You LOST!


----------



## smdavis65

geminigrl said:


> Look here..K?
> 
> 
> You LOST!



Now I won...


----------



## geminigrl

smdavis65 said:


> Now I won...


----------



## tyky




----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


>


----------



## smdavis65

I win


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


>



waddup, any plans for tonight?


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> waddup, any plans for tonight?


Have a friends 40th to go to later. After that not sure. U?


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> Have a friends 40th to go to later. After that not sure. U?



Oh yeah, I forgot!  I dunno what we are doing, maybe we will play Rockband


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot!  I dunno what we are doing, maybe we will play Rockband


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot!  I dunno what we are doing, maybe we will play Rockband



Actually we will probably set the pole up later.  It needs to be cleaned but why waste a perfectly good pole setup.  I will have it ready for Chasey to show us how the porn stars do it.  Should be ready around 9:00pm


----------



## daydreamer

workaholic said:


> Actually we will probably set the pole up later.  It needs to be cleaned but why waste a perfectly good pole setup.  I will have it ready for Chasey to show us how the porn stars do it.  Should be ready around 9:00pm


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Actually we will probably set the pole up later.  It needs to be cleaned but why waste a perfectly good pole setup.  I will have it ready for Chasey to show us how the porn stars do it.  Should be ready around 9:00pm







daydreamer said:


>


----------



## workaholic

daydreamer said:


>



I hope you got pictures of Tyky and Chasey on the pole last night.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I hope you got pictures of Tyky and Chasey on the pole last night.



I do not know what you are talking about


----------



## daydreamer

workaholic said:


> I hope you got pictures of Tyky and Chasey on the pole last night.


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


>


----------



## workaholic

daydreamer said:


>


----------



## puggymom

:wave:


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## kelb

I Win!


----------



## smdavis65

kelb said:


> I Win!



Kelb, you may be hot, but you still lose.


----------



## puggymom




----------



## smdavis65

puggymom said:


>



Nice win last week over the pathetic seahawks. 

I win.


----------



## puggymom

smdavis65 said:


> Nice win last week over the pathetic seahawks.
> 
> I win.



Nothing was nice about that sucky game but a win is a win I guess.


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)

I win....


----------



## smdavis65

jwwb2000 said:


> Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> I win....



No you don't.


----------



## puggymom




----------



## tyky

posting pics from 4d's party last night on myspace


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> posting pics from 4d's party last night on myspace



  Okay in one of these threads last night I said I wasn't scared... guess what...
.
.
.
.
.
.................
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
I am OMG


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> posting pics from 4d's party last night on myspace



Too bad MySpace deleted some of them.


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Okay in one of these threads last night I said I wasn't scared... guess what...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .................
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I am OMG


----------



## puggymom




----------



## workaholic




----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


>


----------



## puggymom




----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


>


----------



## puggymom




----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I am home :shrug: so I win.



I *WIN*


PBLLLLLLLLT


----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


>



Thank you.  Thank you.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Thank you.  Thank you.


----------



## workaholic




----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


>



In that case, I have lots of things that need to be done


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> In that case, I have lots of things that need to be done


----------



## tyky




----------



## workaholic




----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> View attachment 56507


----------



## workaholic




----------



## daydreamer

workaholic said:


> View attachment 56507



I'm going to  K or should I bring over RB and have more fun with that? :


----------



## daydreamer

workaholic said:


> View attachment 56508



ROCK BAND, ROCK BAND, ROCK BAND!!!!


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> I'm going to  K or should I bring over RB and have more fun with that? :


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> View attachment 56508



Holla


----------



## workaholic

daydreamer said:


> ROCK BAND, ROCK BAND, ROCK BAND!!!!



I am trying to find a stripper pole smiley.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I am trying to find a stripper pole smiley.



In that case you need one for GypsyQueen to go along with it


----------



## workaholic




----------



## flomaster

Yo!


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Yo!






Wasssup


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Yo!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



Dead in here. Last night must have been something else.  Sorry I missed it!


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Dead in here. Last night must have been something else.  Sorry I missed it!



Yeah  It was fun.  You missed the pole and the swing action.....


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> Yeah  It was fun.  You missed the pole and the swing action.....



  Was it one of *those* swings?


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> Was it one of *those* swings?



You didn't see the pics?  Yes, It's exactly what you're thinking. I am currently thanking God that I listened to my Fairy Godfather and did not attend.


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> You didn't see the pics?  Yes, It's exactly what you're thinking. I am currently thanking God that I listened to my Fairy Godfather and did not attend.



You don't strike me as a *swinger*!!!


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> You don't strike me as a *swinger*!!!



It's sad but true...


----------



## tyky

Winner


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> Winner


 
Congratulations !


----------



## jwwb2000

I win!


----------



## kris31280

I got lost in the Ranch Club and came out the other entrance with 4D following me the whole way 


OH... and I WIN!


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> I got lost in the Ranch Club and came out the other entrance with 4D following me the whole way
> 
> 
> OH... and I WIN!


----------



## ovred




----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> I got lost in the Ranch Club and came out the other entrance with 4D following me the whole way
> 
> 
> OH... and ¡uıʍ ı


ppffft!  You two are losers.  I WIN!!!


----------



## ovred

yea yea


----------



## morningbell

ovred said:


> yea yea


----------



## smdavis65

I win.


----------



## puggymom




----------



## 4d2008

puggymom said:


>


----------



## puggymom




----------



## toppick08




----------



## puggymom




----------



## flomaster

I am the weiner!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



Nice myspace pics


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Nice myspace pics



Speaking of 

Too bad all those people were on the pole.  Could get a good look at it!


----------



## puggymom

Am I the only person who does not have MySpace or Facebook?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Speaking of
> 
> Too bad all those people were on the pole.  Could get a good look at it!



Awwww, I am sorry, I didn't realize you liked looking at Stripper poles with no chics on it


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> Am I the only person who does not have MySpace or Facebook?



Yes!  So get one and you can see the pics


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Awwww, I am sorry, I didn't realize you liked looking at Stripper poles with no chics on it



I like shiny things!!!! 

BTW, Morning


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I like shiny things!!!!
> 
> BTW, Morning



 mornin' to you too,  but I must go, I need to hit the store for football party food


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> mornin' to you too,  but I must go, I need to hit the store for football party food



Enjoy!


----------



## toppick08

I win.....


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> I win.....



Go Ravens


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> Go Ravens


----------



## puggymom

Go Phins!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> I like shiny things!!!!
> 
> BTW, Morning




I've got a new shiny thing but it made my lip hurt


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> I've got a new shiny thing but it made my lip hurt



Maybe you should start out smaller.  Just a thought!


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Maybe you should start out smaller.  Just a thought!



It would not have mattered with this one


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> It would not have mattered with this one



You do realize human ones don't have spikes or curly cues or any other kind of things that might give your lip an owie.


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> You do realize human ones don't have spikes or curly cues or any other kind of things that might give your lip an owie.



I was talking about my the bottom lip on my face, PERV


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> I was talking about my the bottom lip on my face, PERV



So was I! 

Come on, I am on second cup of java.  I am ready for ya 

Looks like you guys had awesome time at 4d's


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Nice myspace pics


my camera is broke I had to steal all of yours 


flomaster said:


> Looks like you guys had awesome time at 4d's


Great times...


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> my camera is broke I had to steal all of yours
> 
> Great times...



You got that #### loaded yet ?


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> You got that #### loaded yet ?


ya, folder called dear penthouse.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> ya, folder called dear penthouse.



BRB.....


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> ya, folder called dear penthouse.



Why is the butt shot missing from yours?


----------



## toppick08




----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Why is the butt shot missing from yours?



No no for you on butt watching!


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> Why is the butt shot missing from yours?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> No no for you on butt watching!



What? That's my new screen saver


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> What? That's my new screen saver



Better yours than mine!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Why is the butt shot missing from yours?



, he didn't steal the butt shot from my page


----------



## puggymom

:


----------



## toppick08




----------



## tyky




----------



## toppick08




----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>



Do you wanna see the one of 4d's booty too!  Send a friend request


----------



## puggymom




----------



## tyky




----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Do you wanna see the one of 4d's booty too!  Send a friend request



I have it on my phone too...


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> I have it on my phone too...


----------



## kris31280

That party was out of control


----------



## LusbyMom

kris31280 said:


> That party was out of control



 Makes me glad my sitter bailed


----------



## kris31280

LusbyMom said:


> Makes my glad my sitter bailed


It was good times... just outta control


----------



## toppick08




----------



## flomaster

Yo!


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Yo!




Thanks for letting me get naked with you


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Thanks for letting me get naked with you



Hope you don't mind webcam on was so Lusby could watch!!


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Hope you don't mind webcam on was so Lusby could watch!!



Not at all.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Not at all.



She is freaky that way.  You shouk her about her chest hair fetish!!!!


----------



## puggymom




----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> She is freaky that way.  You shouk her about her chest hair fetish!!!!



Are you drunk today? you can't seem to type...Oh and I thought you weren't going to tell about the webcam?


----------



## puggymom




----------



## toppick08

.....Giants..


----------



## puggymom

TD Dolphins!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Are you drunk today? you can't seem to type...Oh and I thought you weren't going to tell about the webcam?



She was grabbing on to my fingers as I typed.  The Nakedness was 

You should have seen what she has tattoo'd on her  Then she showed me her and then I just  Now I am just 

She's such a sexy freak!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> She was grabbing on to my fingers as I typed.  The Nakedness was
> 
> You should have seen what she has tattoo'd on her  Then she showed me her and then I just  Now I am just
> 
> She's such a sexy freak!!!



 I already knew all that long ago


----------



## puggymom

Ouch that was a horrible game on the Phins part but a win is a win right?


----------



## Beta84

puggymom said:


> Ouch that was a horrible game on the Phins part but a win is a win right?



GO PHINS!!!  6-4!!  Bring on the Pats


----------



## tyky

Did I win yet


----------



## puggymom

Beta84 said:


> GO PHINS!!!  6-4!!  Bring on the Pats


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> Did I win yet



yep.  u all won.  which means this thread is over.  move along, nothing to see here!  

Did I win yet?


----------



## toppick08




----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>



what happened today TP, I am so bummed


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> what happened today TP, I am so bummed



Better team won........simple as that.


----------



## tyky




----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> what happened today TP, I am so bummed



Okay you can't say TP... makes me think of Toilet Paper


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Okay you can't say TP... makes me think of Toilet Paper



So sorry!


----------



## puggymom




----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


>



Did your team win today or something


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> Did your team win today or something



Barely...it was pretty darn pathetic actually...we were outplayed by the Raiders!!! 
But all that matters was the final score right?


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> Barely...it was pretty darn pathetic actually...we were outplayed by the Raiders!!!
> But all that matters was the final score right?



did you get a myspace page yet


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


> did you get a myspace page yet



Not yet.


----------



## tyky

puggymom said:


> Not yet.


----------



## puggymom

tyky said:


>



I probably sign up sometime next week.


----------



## tyky




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## LusbyMom




----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


>


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> View attachment 56547


----------



## geminigrl

​


----------



## puggymom

I am the winner!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kain99

Uh Oh... It's never good when a thread turns to smilies.


----------



## LusbyMom

Wow everyone has so much to say tonight


----------



## puggymom

Kain99 said:


> Uh Oh... It's never good when a thread turns to smilies.


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## geminigrl

How's it going?





Is that better?


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


>



Can't you send me something good? I need a laugh


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Can't you send me something good? I need a laugh





I'm bored


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> Can't you send me something good? I need a laugh




Can't say I do


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> Can't say I do



 


What I said earlier wasn't nice was it


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Can't say I do


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> What I said earlier wasn't nice was it



but it is true


----------



## geminigrl

game over


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> but it is true


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## ovred




----------



## smdavis65

ovred said:


>



I win.


----------



## 4d2008

Im freezing outside all day today so I get to win outta pitty right?


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> Im freezing outside all day today so I get to win outta pitty right?



Nope.


----------



## puggymom

:bbuuuuurrrrrrr:
Woke up with no heat this morning. It was so nice the other day I turned it off then forgot until I woke up to a 59 degree house.


----------



## 4d2008

I miss summer already


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## kvj21075

geminigrl said:


>


Good Mornings


----------



## geminigrl

kvj21075 said:


> Good Mornings


 

Morning...


----------



## puggymom

4d2008 said:


> I miss summer already



I miss nice warm 70-75 degree days. We never seem to have enough of those.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Im freezing outside all day today so I get to win outta pitty right?



What is Pitty? 

I googled it and got this: Pitty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## flomaster

Yo!


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> Yo!


 
yo yo yo


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Yo!



Yo! Flo da ho


----------



## kvj21075

i have mice in my attic...... i hear snap! snap! snap!


----------



## puggymom




----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## dn0121




----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i have mice in my attic...... i hear snap! snap! snap!


makin chili tonight?


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


>



You like your new briefcase?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> makin chili tonight?


i sold it to the chinese restaurant down the road..... its ok, i dont eat there


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Yo! Flo da ho



hey you


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> You like your new briefcase?



It looks yummy!


----------



## tyky

did I win yet?


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> did I win yet?



No but Hi


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> No but Hi


 

I did!


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> I did!



What did you did?


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> What did you did?


 
I won!


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> I won!



No.  You didnt
'


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> No. You didnt
> '


 
Yeah, I did.


----------



## bcp

geminigrl said:


> Yeah, I did.


looks like you won to me.. 
 oops.


----------



## geminigrl

bcp said:


> looks like you won to me..
> oops.


 
Looks like U won!













OOPS


----------



## flomaster

There can only be one and its me!


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> There can only be one and its me!


 
 bull####! Me!!


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)

I win


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> I win



But you're not naked!


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> But you're not naked!


 
You lookin in my window again...


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> You lookin in my window again...



Lusby is the only window stalker in here.


----------



## GypsyQueen

I win!


----------



## geminigrl

Winner,,,,


----------



## flomaster

No winners here but me.


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> No winners here but me.


 
I win!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Vrai wanted me to let you all know that she plans to shut this thread down at 12:21pm this afternoon. :shrug: We have a winna


----------



## flomaster

pcjohnnyb said:


> Vrai wanted me to let you all know that she plans to shut this thread down at 12:21pm this afternoon. :shrug: We have a winna



Let me know how that works out at 12:22pm


----------



## 4d2008

I win at 1223


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I win at 1223



I win at 12:22:01


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> I win at 12:22:01


I win at 11:17


----------



## WidowLady06

Okay.... I just win.  End of story.


----------



## NYCityGirl




----------



## WidowLady06

NYCityGirl said:


>


----------



## kelb

*I WIN!*


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


>


Im getting sick and tired of you getting outta my bedroom closet...


kelb said:


> *I WIN!*


hey hun how are things going for ya?


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)

I need food!!!!!  time to wait for the other plane....weeeeee!!!!

I win


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> I need food!!!!! time to wait for the other plane....weeeeee!!!!
> 
> I win


so get something to eat... Im sure you have time... but you have zero time to win... I win... hell .... I WON


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)

I win....wyonna judd just past in front of me


----------



## tyky




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> I win....wyonna judd just past in front of me



Sorry!

I win


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> Sorry!
> 
> I win


 
 I do!


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> I do!



Bite me.  I win


----------



## tyky

geminigrl said:


> I do!


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> I win....wyonna judd just past in front of me


that does not make you win.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> that does not make you win.



Ashley Judd might have been a maybe win.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Im getting sick and tired of you getting outta my bedroom closet...
> 
> hey hun how are things going for ya?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


>



Well thats never a good sign when someone asks you how you are


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>








pcjohnnyb said:


> Well thats never a good sign when someone asks you how you are



 I'm ok


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> I'm ok



Good  
You're sure, right?


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Good
> You're sure, right?



Yup!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Yup!



FANTASTIC!


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> Im getting sick and tired of you getting outta my bedroom closet...



I told you, you cant keep me locked up. You're not that good


----------



## tyky




----------



## flomaster

I should win based on seeing new James Bond movie!!!


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> I told you, you cant keep me locked up. You're not that good


maybe I just enjoy the chase and then catching you when you escape...


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> maybe I just enjoy the chase and then catching you when you escape...



Mousetraps work.


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Mousetraps work.


not with this one..  Im thinking of just leaving her tied up n gagged in the sex swing from now on.. Havent tried that one yet...


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> not with this one..  Im thinking of just leaving her tied up n gagged in the sex swing from now on.. Havent tried that one yet...


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> not with this one..  Im thinking of just leaving her tied up n gagged in the sex swing from now on.. Havent tried that one yet...



I am liking the swing.  I like the way it forces the girls to push way out!!!   Course I didn't see anything.  Just think it works that way!!!


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> maybe I just enjoy the chase and then catching you when you escape...



 

you dork! Maybe I let you catch me and tie me up and have your way with me. Then I escape so we can do it all over again.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I am liking the swing.  I like the way it forces the girls to push way out!!!   Course I didn't see anything.  Just think it works that way!!!



Of course not


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Of course not



Hey don't forget to send me a pic of the pole minus the denim and underwear!!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Hey don't forget to send me a pic of the pole minus the denim and underwear!!!!



  I do not have any such pictures


----------



## GypsyQueen

turkey makes me sleepy.


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> you dork! Maybe I let you catch me and tie me up and have your way with me. Then I escape so we can do it all over again.


 we need to make this game more interesting...


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I do not have any such pictures



Fine, I'll just get my own pole pics!!!


----------



## 4d2008

I Win.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I Win.



Nope


----------



## tyky




----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> we need to make this game more interesting...



And what would you suggest?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


>



I think you need a break from that popcorn...seems like you've been eating some all day long


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I think you need a break from that popcorn...seems like you've been eating some all day long



I know and I am still hungry!  Go figure!


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> And what would you suggest?


naked twister while covered in baby oil :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> naked twister while covered in baby oil :shrug:



Cherry flavored emotion lotion this way of u get a facefull its not too bad!!


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> naked twister while covered in baby oil :shrug:



I dont think your heart could take it.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

flomaster said:


> Cherry flavored emotion lotion this way of u get a facefull its not too bad!!



You say this like you have experience


----------



## flomaster

pcjohnnyb said:


> You say this like you have experience


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> I dont think your heart could take it.


Y, you planning on breaking it later?

Only 1 way to find out....


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



Well, what you rather, some babyoil or something that at least you can taste?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

flomaster said:


> Well, what you rather, some babyoil or something that at least you can taste?



I'm with Flo on this one...it can't be any fun getting a face-full of something that doesn't taste good.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Y, you planning on breaking it later?
> 
> Only 1 way to find out....



Wish you guys would get a room.  I can't get excied at work like this!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Well, what you rather, some babyoil or something that at least you can taste?





flomaster said:


> Wish you guys would get a room. I can't get excied at work like this!!!!


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> Y, you planning on breaking it later?
> 
> Only 1 way to find out....



 I didnt mean it like that but thats what us women do best! Break little boys hearts.


----------



## NYCityGirl

flomaster said:


> Wish you guys would get a room.  I can't get excied at work like this!!!!



I'm sorry. You want some  too?!?!


----------



## flomaster

NYCityGirl said:


> I didnt mean it like that but thats what us women do best! Break little boys hearts.



Off the top rope like Jimmy Super Fly Snooka!!!!


----------



## Kain99

NYCityGirl said:


> I didnt mean it like that but thats what us women do best! Break little boys hearts.



DOH!  You called 4D a little boy.  Raw girl.


----------



## flomaster

NYCityGirl said:


> I'm sorry. You want some  too?!?!



You couldn't break my heart.  I have been called a cold hearted bastage one to many times in life!!!


----------



## NYCityGirl

Kain99 said:


> DOH!  You called 4D a little boy.  Raw girl.



Was that a bad thing to do? Am I gonna get a spanking for that?


----------



## Kain99

NYCityGirl said:


> Was that a bad thing to do? Am I gonna get a spanking for that?



Probably you little devil!  Good Plan!


----------



## NYCityGirl

flomaster said:


> You couldn't break my heart.  I have been called a cold hearted bastage one to many times in life!!!



I cant belive that. You seem like you have a big heart. That can also get you in trouble somtimes though. Some women will take advantage of that.


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> I didnt mean it like that but thats what us women do best! Break little boys hearts.


all my wounds are healed. I can handle another scar...  I think its time we moved our relationship even farther and you PM me your myspace name.


Kain99 said:


> DOH! You called 4D a little boy. Raw girl.


----------



## GypsyQueen

:knockknock:


----------



## flomaster

NYCityGirl said:


> I cant belive that. You seem like you have a big heart. That can also get you in trouble somtimes though. Some women will take advantage of that.



Hmmm, you sure you are not one of my ex's?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> :knockknock:


whos there?




(I need to talk to you later I think, Ill text you in a sec).


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> whos there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I need to talk to you later I think, Ill text you in a sec).



GQ has all the good drugs!


----------



## NYCityGirl

flomaster said:


> Hmmm, you sure you are not one of my ex's?



 I dont think so. But you are from the greatest city in the world so its possiable.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> *whos there?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I need to talk to you later I think, Ill text you in a sec).



Dick.


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> all my wounds are healed. I can handle another scar...  I think its time we moved our relationship even farther and you PM me your myspace name.



sorry, no myspace here. I cant get into all that myspace crap!


----------



## flomaster

NYCityGirl said:


> I dont think so. But you are from the greatest city in the world so its possiable.



I agree.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Black-Francis said:


> GQ has all the good drugs!



 you know it!


----------



## 4d2008

my cell is dead I have a ton of people I need to contact before I get home.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> my cell is dead I have a ton of people I need to contact before I get home.



Its called PM.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Dick.


:shrug: I thought you were starting a joke 


NYCityGirl said:


> sorry, no myspace here. I cant get into all that myspace crap!


Guess your going to have to email me a pic then.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Its called PM.


some of the people are not on the forums....


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: I thought you were starting a joke



I was.  So continue.  You can do it. What do you ask next?



4d2008 said:


> some of the people are not on the forums....


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> my cell is dead I have a ton of people I need to contact before I get home.



I can't make it to starbucks. 
I have class.

There.  Now that's settled.


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> I can't make it to starbucks.
> I have class.
> 
> There. Now that's settled.



You already know me 


I have a "friend" I wont say who (you can say its you if you want to).. That wants to meet some new faces tonight and whats better then starbucks at 730 tonight... Everyone that can please come because she needs a hug..


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


Remind me to never turn to you for help...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> You already know me
> 
> I have a "friend" I wont say who (you can say its you if you want to).. That wants to meet some new faces tonight and whats better then starbucks at 730 tonight... Everyone that can please come because she needs a hug..



I took a shot in the dark.  Who knew that it would be on target?  
Now I wish I could go even more 
If I didn't have homework for tomorrow to do AFTER class tonight then I'd still try and make it, but tonight isn't going to happen.



4d2008 said:


> Remind me to never turn to you for help...


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> You already know me
> 
> 
> I have a "friend" I wont say who (you can say its you if you want to).. That wants to meet some new faces tonight and whats better then starbucks at 730 tonight... Everyone that can please come because she needs a hug..



I never said I wanted to meet new faces. but I like the hug thing. Is she hot?


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Remind me to never turn to you for help...



Will do.



And Ill say the whole dog gamned joke all over again.

Knock Knock.

Who is there?

Dick.

Dick who?

Dick 'em up, I'm a tounge tied towboy!





You idiot.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> And Ill say the whole dog gamned joke all over again.
> 
> Knock Knock.
> 
> Who is there?
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Dick who?
> 
> Dick 'em up, I'm a tounge tied towboy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot.



 now that was fcking funny.  Tricky, and funny


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> I never said I wanted to meet new faces. but I like the hug thing. Is she hot?


She didnt say it either I tossed that part in  She is sofaking hot and ALOT of people want to meet her... (1 and only hint).


GypsyQueen said:


> Will do.
> 
> 
> 
> And Ill say the whole dog gamned joke all over again.
> 
> Knock Knock.
> 
> Who is there?
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Dick who?
> 
> Dick 'em up, I'm a tounge tied towboy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot.


 (always so good to you, I think that needs to change)


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> She didnt say it either I tossed that part in  She is sofaking hot and ALOT of people want to meet her... (1 and only hint).



I need more info. Is she on here?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> She didnt say it either I tossed that part in  *She is sofaking hot and ALOT of people want to meet her... (1 and only hint*).



Black Francis is sad?


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> now that was fcking funny.  Tricky, and funny








And by the way, Im not going tonight.  Im not doing any more forum outings.  Hell, i might even delete my account.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> And by the way, Im not going tonight.  Im not doing any more forum outings.  Hell, i might even delete my account.



You're FOS. or you better be


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> And by the way, Im not going tonight. Im not doing any more forum outings. Hell, i might even delete my account.


well your out which means  and  will be out...  is outta town...  X's 2 said they cant make it... Looks like Ill have to make some phone calls once I get in my car... 

HEY  looks like its just U n I tonight  (which is actually PERFECTLY fine for me) 


pcjohnnyb said:


> You're FOS. or you better be


No she isnt...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> No she isnt...



Well thats disappointing 
I like her and didn't even really get to talk to her very long on friday


----------



## kelb

Someone needs to check their PM :


----------



## kelb

oh yeah.. and I win


----------



## geminigrl

No you didn't.


----------



## NYCityGirl

kelb said:


> Someone needs to check their PM :



I did. There's nothing in it!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Someone needs to check their PM :



Its empty :shrug:





NYCityGirl said:


> I did. There's nothing in it!



 GMTA


----------



## kelb

geminigrl said:


> No you didn't.


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Its empty :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GMTA*



whats that?-


----------



## 4d2008

My pm box isnt empty :shrug:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> whats that?-



Great minds think alike


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Great minds think alike



 Apparantly not so great over here


----------



## NYCityGirl

kelb said:


> Someone needs to check their PM :



kelb, I cant belive you pm'ed that. You are sooooo hot!  What else do you want to do to me?!?!?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> My pm box isnt empty :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Apparantly not so great over here





NYCityGirl said:


> kelb, I cant belive you pm'ed that. You are sooooo hot! What else do you want to do to me?!?!?


----------



## kelb

NYCityGirl said:


> kelb, I cant belive you pm'ed that. You are sooooo hot!  What else do you want to do to me?!?!?



did you see the tongue and what it was doing? Thats what I want to do to you!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

by the way...  I win.


OH WAIT. that IS the topic.


----------



## frozenrain

I am the Winner




my friends


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> I am the Winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friends


nope.


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> hope Frozenrain wins.



fixed


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> oh yeah.. and I win



sneaky, but......no


----------



## frozenrain

I am the winner,will always be the winner-you are all losers slipping down an overgreased stripper pole into a dark bottomless pit where you will spend the rest of your lifes as losers ha ha ha








Just kidding you guys are not losers-love you all but I am the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> I am the winner,will always be the winner-you are all losers slipping down an overgreased stripper pole into a dark bottomless pit where you will spend the rest of your lifes as losers ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding you guys are not losers-love you all but I am the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



nope


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> nope



...............and I thought my harsh words would work


----------



## frozenrain

.......:shrug:  Think everyone is at starbucks.....


I need cheering up.


----------



## geminigrl

Winner.


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> .......:shrug: Think everyone is at starbucks.....
> 
> 
> I need cheering up.


heading there now.. get going...


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## workaholic

frozenrain said:


> I am the winner,will always be the winner-you are all losers slipping down an overgreased stripper pole into a dark bottomless pit where you will spend the rest of your lifes as losers ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding you guys are not losers-love you all but I am the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Your just jealous that someone else knocked the dust off of my pole.


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> .......:shrug:  Think everyone is at starbucks.....
> 
> 
> I need cheering up.



what's up babe


----------



## frozenrain

workaholic said:


> Your just jealous that someone else knocked the dust off of my pole.





Oh no you have seen through all my bravado......



At least I am the winner


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> what's up babe



  I just have a cold today and I never usually feel poorly-So I am being 

Maybe I need a hot toddy.

Hope you are well!


----------



## frozenrain

My front door just blew open with the wind-creepy.
Anyway goodnight everyone-I am turning in now


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> My front door just blew open with the wind-creepy.
> Anyway goodnight everyone-I am turning in now



Nighty night


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## tyky




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## tyky

geminigrl said:


>



whatchu laughin' at


----------



## Kain99

Kick it up into high gear you friggin hookers!  

The other threads are making me sad.


----------



## workaholic

Anyone around tonight?


----------



## daydreamer

workaholic said:


> View attachment 56608
> 
> 
> Anyone around tonight?


----------



## workaholic

daydreamer said:


>



Wassup?


----------



## daydreamer

workaholic said:


> Wassup?



not much. Just got home from pitching clinic with C


----------



## geminigrl

tyky said:


> whatchu laughin' at


 
You?


----------



## workaholic

daydreamer said:


> not much. Just got home from pitching clinic with C



Cool.  We just kicked on the fireplace.  Nice heat but the smell from the newness is bad.  Hopefully it will be gone soon.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> View attachment 56608
> 
> 
> Anyone around tonight?






daydreamer said:


>






geminigrl said:


> You?


----------



## daydreamer

workaholic said:


> Cool.  We just kicked on the fireplace.  Nice heat but the smell from the newness is bad.  Hopefully it will be gone soon.


Oh yeah, I should have told you that one. It can be really bad.


----------



## workaholic

daydreamer said:


> Oh yeah, I should have told you that one. It can be really bad.






Smells like Tyky's cooking.


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


>


----------



## daydreamer

workaholic said:


> Smells like Tyky's cooking.



Who cooked the pizza?


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Smells like Tyky's cooking.



after that filet you cooked tonight I am officially turning over all cooking to you


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> Who cooked the pizza?


----------



## geminigrl

tyky said:


>


----------



## workaholic

daydreamer said:


> Who cooked the pizza?


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> after that filet you cooked tonight I am officially turning over all cooking to you



I am glad you liked it.  I want another one.  I am hungry.


----------



## LusbyMom




----------



## Kain99

Death Smilies..... Post people Post!


----------



## LusbyMom

Kain99 said:


> Death Smilies..... Post people Post!



Howdy... is that better?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Howdy... is that better?



I think Kain is looking for some real entertainment!


----------



## ovred




----------



## dn0121




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## toppick08




----------



## EmnJoe




----------



## ovred




----------



## geminigrl

Morning! Win!


----------



## 4d2008

2day is going to suck so I win...


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> 2day is going to suck so I win...



Sucks to be you but no you cannot win becuase I have not had coffe yet!


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> 2day is going to suck so I win...


 

Nope, sry I win.


----------



## Bronwyn

geminigrl said:


> Nope, sry I win.



It's been so long.... what's this thread about again?


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Sucks to be you but no you cannot win becuase I have not had coffe yet!



I have run out of coffee this morning but my cup of tea hit the right spot!




Bloody cold today but this has not hampered my ability to win.Be back shortly


----------



## geminigrl

Bronwyn said:


> It's been so long.... what's this thread about again?


 
The last person,.....WIN!


----------



## Bronwyn

geminigrl said:


> The last person,.....WIN!


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> I have run out of coffee this morning but my cup of tea hit the right spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody cold today but this has not hampered my ability to win.Be back shortly



I don't do tea. Or should I say since I lived in the Middle East.  We had morning briefs with the Saudi pilots every morning over tea.  I drank it out of respect but I hated it.  Good thing they drank it in these tiny expresso cup looking glasses.


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> The last person,.....WIN!



NO


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> I don't do tea. Or should I say since I lived in the Middle East. We had morning briefs with the Saudi pilots every morning over tea. I drank it out of respect but I hated it. Good thing they drank it in these tiny expresso cup looking glasses.


 
Stop making small talk!

I win!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## Bronwyn

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## geminigrl

grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> Stop making small talk!
> 
> I win!



Okay fine then.  I will elaborate.  Because I am the winner that means you cannot be therefore being the loser by default.  It is for that reason I will claim victory over this war of words and MPD's and posers who come in here thinking they are part of this thread when actually they are not and once again prove my abilty to be the winner of this thread.  Is there anything that you would like me to add to this to prove that I am the winner?


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> Okay fine then. I will elaborate. Because I am the winner that means you cannot be therefore being the loser by default. It is for that reason I will claim victory over this war of words and MPD's and posers who come in here thinking they are part of this thread when actually they are not and once again prove my abilty to be the winner of this thread. Is there anything that you would like me to add to this to prove that I am the winner?


 
No no no no no no no no


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Okay fine then. I will elaborate. Because I am the winner that means you cannot be therefore being the loser by default. It is for that reason I will claim victory over this war of words and MPD's and posers who come in here thinking they are part of this thread when actually they are not and once again prove my abilty to be the winner of this thread. Is there anything that you would like me to add to this to prove that I am the winner?


Do you look in the mirror when you wake up and give yourself motivational speaches?    ... you lost...


I win.


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> No no no no no no no no



*YES!*


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> *YES!*


 

NO!


----------



## frozenrain

geminigrl said:


> No no no no no no no no





flomaster said:


> *YES!*





geminigrl said:


> NO!



   Should this  be in a private forum?


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Should this be in a private forum?


----------



## geminigrl

frozenrain said:


> Should this be in a private forum?


 





Yes!


No!


Yes!


----------



## kris31280

I win!


----------



## Kain99

geminigrl said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> No!
> 
> 
> Yes!



Now you're thinking like a woman.


----------



## geminigrl

Kain99 said:


> Now you're thinking like a woman.


 


Stop!

No!

Go!


----------



## flomaster

No really means yes but this time there will be no winners!!!

Except for me of course!


----------



## NYCityGirl




----------



## flomaster

NYCityGirl said:


>



Yo


----------



## LusbyMom

Bronwyn said:


> It's been so long.... what's this thread about again?



   


Stop staying away!!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Stop staying away!!



hey you


----------



## NYCityGirl

flomaster said:


> Yo



What's up my fellow New Yorker!!


----------



## flomaster

NYCityGirl said:


> What's up my fellow New Yorker!!



Another day in the office!  Lucky me.  Looking for a window in time to make it home, visit family and do the Rockefeller Center thing with my kid.


----------



## NYCityGirl

flomaster said:


> Another day in the office!  Lucky me.  Looking for a window in time to make it home, visit family and do the Rockefeller Center thing with my kid.



I hear ya. I'm leaving to go back on Thursday night. I'm supposed to come back here after Thanksgiving but I just might stay there. I miss it so much. If I do stay, I can give you updates from the big, bad city!


----------



## flomaster

NYCityGirl said:


> I hear ya. I'm leaving to go back on Thursday night. I'm supposed to come back here after Thanksgiving but I just might stay there. I miss it so much. If I do stay, I can give you updates from the big, bad city!



Keep in touch.  Maybe meet for coffee or something if I make it up there. Would be cool!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> hey you



 How are you this morning? I tried to peek in the window last night but it was to freakin cold!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

I win. 
Lord, I did NOT want to get out of bed this morning.  It was probably the closest I've come to just saying eff it, I'm calling in sick and staying home...lol.  Also...Is anyone else chronically late to work?  not by a lot, but like...5-7 minutes on a fairly regular basis?  I think I have a problem.  lol


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> How are you this morning? I tried to peek in the window last night but it was to freakin cold!!



Yeah didn't miss anything.  Can't wear satin thong when its this cold.  The boys shrivel up bad and I lose my package image!!!!


----------



## NYCityGirl

flomaster said:


> Keep in touch.  Maybe meet for coffee or something if I make it up there. Would be cool!



sounds like a plan


----------



## pcjohnnyb

flomaster said:


> Yeah didn't miss anything.  Can't wear satin thong when its this cold.  The boys shrivel up bad and I lose my package image!!!!


----------



## flomaster

NYCityGirl said:


> sounds like a plan



Brother lives in Inwood, not far from JFK.  Typically stay there when I am up.


----------



## frozenrain

I see the' last to win 'thread has turned into a dating service -just kidding









I win.


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> I see the' last to win 'thread has turned into a dating service -just kidding
> 
> 
> I win.



Its is a social place where people meet and greet.  If you happen to date someone from this group its just gravy!!! 

So I will just call it a gravy train!!!!


----------



## frozenrain

:shrug:





flomaster said:


> Its is a social place where people meet and greet.  If you happen to date someone from this group its just gravy!!!
> 
> So I will just call it a gravy train!!!!



I am sorry I do not understand you. I have never heard of that saying....


----------



## Kain99

Now you guys have me thinking about all that turkey gravy that will be on the table next week.

I'll never look at it the same way again.


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> :shrug:
> 
> I am sorry I do not understand you. I have never heard of that saying....



Icing on the cake.  Cake is good but icing is better.  Potatoes are good but gravy is better.  Twister is fun but naked twister is better.  Oops sorry, silent thought got away from me on the last one.  Disregard twister reference.


----------



## kelb

GOOD MORNING!!!  

































I WIN


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> GOOD MORNING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN




No win for you! I win.


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Icing on the cake.  Cake is good but icing is better.  Potatoes are good but gravy is better.  Twister is fun but naked twister is better.  Oops sorry, silent thought got away from me on the last one.  Disregard twister reference.


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> No win for you! I win.


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


>




I have been nothing but nice to you and thats what I get??


----------



## geminigrl

So, it's nipply out..


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> I have been nothing but nice to you and thats what I get??


----------



## kelb

geminigrl said:


> So, it's nipply out..



Thank god for push up padded bras


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


>


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> Thank god for push up padded bras



That would just bend you nips up!!!!


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## geminigrl

kelb said:


> Thank god for push up padded bras


 

Thank god for no bras!


----------



## frozenrain

geminigrl said:


> Thank god for no bras!



At home great but if you have big nipples not so good out and about


----------



## geminigrl

frozenrain said:


> At home great but if you have big nipples not so good out and about


----------



## kelb

geminigrl said:


> Thank god for no bras!



I don't like everyone knowing my headlights are on.


----------



## geminigrl

kelb said:


> I don't like everyone knowing my headlights are on.


 

 I think mine stay on..


----------



## kelb

geminigrl said:


> I think mine stay on..



Mine too. but when its cold.. its the high beams


----------



## frozenrain

geminigrl said:


> I think mine stay on..



  Mine too .


----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Thank god for push up padded bras



I told you I only glanced at them.


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> I win.


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


>


 I tried.


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> I tried.


 

Ok,you win.
































not


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> I think mine stay on..



Mine too!!!!


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> Mine too!!!!


 


@ @


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> @ @



Mine are smaller.


----------



## Nanny Pam

hand sanitizer


----------



## flomaster

Nanny Pam said:


> hand sanitizer



Are you washing your hands of this thread?


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> I told you I only glanced at them.



apparantly you were not the only one!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Its cold as balls.


And i ate to much.  Almost a foot long pizza sub is effing filling.


----------



## geminigrl

I mean...




@ @


----------



## kelb

geminigrl said:


> I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ @






Me.....

@@


----------



## geminigrl

kelb said:


> Me.....
> 
> @@


 

That's ok..


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> apparantly you were not the only one!



Oh yeah?  



GypsyQueen said:


> Its cold as balls.
> 
> 
> And i ate to much.  Almost a foot long pizza sub is effing filling.




I agree...effing cold out...but somehow my window was less icy today than the other day that was a little warmer, it seemed  :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

GypsyQueen said:


> Its cold as balls.
> 
> 
> And i ate to much.  Almost a foot long pizza sub is effing filling.



BenWah Balls?


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> I agree...effing cold out...but somehow my window was less icy today than the other day that was a little warmer, it seemed  :shrug:



I want hot tea, but my stomach is too full to put anything else in it. Woah is me.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> I want hot tea, *but my stomach is too full to put anything else in it.* Woah is me.



That's how I felt last night after dinner because we had these bangin chicken tenders 
I just got a random urge for Subway....  I really shouldn't go out to eat again though considering christmas is just around the corner...gotta have money for some gifts


----------



## Jameo

flomaster said:


> BenWah Balls?


----------



## GypsyQueen

flomaster said:


> BenWah Balls?







pcjohnnyb said:


> That's how I felt last night after dinner because we had these bangin chicken tenders
> I just got a random urge for Subway....  I really shouldn't go out to eat again though considering christmas is just around the corner...gotta have money for some gifts



  Same here.  Ill just quit eating untill Chrismas passes.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Same here.  Ill just quit eating untill Chrismas passes.



Good god...Then I'd get you and the stripper pole mixed up


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

flying home now to win!


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> Good god...Then I'd get you and the stripper pole mixed up



Oh, please. 





dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> flying home now to win!



I was just going to ask how your trip was going.


----------



## flomaster

Jameo said:


>





How you doin?


----------



## jwwb2000

Please call these meetings to be complete

I need


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:


>




Ms Clickty Clank


----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


> Please call these meetings to be complete
> 
> I need



How is your trip??


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> How is your trip??



Considering the mall has a store called "Pleasures" within it and found it last night, had dinner at Hooter's, actually got to watch a movie (X-Files).  Today had some  German food for lunch.

So far, so good.

Tonight is going to be


----------



## Jameo

jwwb2000 said:


> Ms Clickty Clank



nice ear rings


----------



## Jameo

flomaster said:


> How you doin?



fine as frog hair. How u doin?


----------



## flomaster

Jameo said:


> fine as frog hair. How u doin?



Not too bad.  Just got the go ahead to leave for trip that was originally pushed to December 1st I am in  mode!  I need a beer!!!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

flomaster said:


> Not too bad.  Just got the go ahead to leave for trip that was originally pushed to December 1st I am in  mode! * I need a beer!!!!*



I hear 4d has plenty and is taking forever to drink them :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

pcjohnnyb said:


> I hear 4d has plenty and is taking forever to drink them :shrug:



I don't want his pepper spray covered face near me. He is having a bad enough day and wants some company from someone who doesn't have satin thong issues!!!


----------



## SOMDfungirl

pcjohnnyb said:


> I hear 4d has plenty and is taking forever to drink them :shrug:



Cuz he is a


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> I don't want his pepper spray covered face near me. He is having a bad enough day and wants some company from someone who doesn't have satin thong issues!!!





SOMDfungirl said:


> Cuz he is a




on # 5 in 2 hrs is that better? they seem to be going faster


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> on # 5 in 2 hrs is that better? they seem to be going faster



Got a meeting at Fleet Reserve at 6:30 so I can start there!!!  Cheaply I might add.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> on # 5 in 2 hrs is that better? they seem to be going faster



Slow down there hoss.  Its not even 5 o clock yet 
Just stay away from the liquor after you drank that much in 2 hours...THAT is where things go downhill


----------



## NYCityGirl

Since nobody has said it lately, 



I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flomaster

NYCityGirl said:


> Since nobody has said it lately,
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You can say it all you want sister!


----------



## NYCityGirl

flomaster said:


> You can say it all you want sister!



 take that


----------



## flomaster

NYCityGirl said:


> take that





And make it count!!!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

in baltimore and wtf happened while I was gone? its so cold!


----------



## frozenrain

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> in baltimore and wtf happened while I was gone? its so cold!



ha ha ha -just my little experiment to blast you all off to space (so I win this thread)starting to work and the weathermen blame it on the winter ha ha ha 


*I will  be the winner*


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> ha ha ha -just my little experiment to blast you all off to space (so I win this thread)starting to work and the weathermen blame it on the winter ha ha ha
> 
> 
> *I will  be the winner*




Its your dream. have fun.


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Its your dream. have fun.



I always do............


----------



## flomaster

Weiner!!!!


----------



## puggymom

I wim


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## ovred




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## daydreamer

4d2008 said:


>


starbucks


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## puggymom




----------



## kelb

*WINNER*


----------



## frozenrain

puggymom said:


>



hello .I hope you are enjoying your drink


----------



## tyky




----------



## workaholic




----------



## kelb




----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>


----------



## workaholic




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> View attachment 56653



thats what i'm doing right now!


----------



## lugebob

after burners to the finishline....   I win


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> thats what i'm doing right now!



me too, according to some people I am watching The Biggest Loser


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> me too, according to some people I am watching The Biggest Loser



Biggest Loser = Bad  Porn


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Biggest Loser = Bad  Porn



what your not into that


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> what your not into that



What Slap the thigh and ride the wave in?
Roll her in flour to find the wet spot?

Not really.

I don't mind some cushion or the pushin'.  But that is a little excessive.

Hey at least they a trying.


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## tyky




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## tyky

geminigrl said:


>


----------



## geminigrl

tyky said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (PalmCentro/v0001 Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; PalmSource/Palm-D061; Blazer/4.5) 16;320x320 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)

she move it all nite long........


----------



## EmnJoe




----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## frozenrain

nerd:-love my nerds!!)


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> nerd:-love my nerds!!)


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


>





Hope you have a better day today  but I am zee winner!


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Hope you have a better day today but *I am zee winner*!


not today.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> not today.



Like your new myspace av......


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Like your new myspace av......


ive had it on before...


----------



## kris31280

I win!


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> I win!


nope


----------



## geminigrl

Morning, I win.


----------



## smdavis65

geminigrl said:


> Morning, I win.



Now I win.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## geminigrl

smdavis65 said:


> Now I win.


 
Me!


----------



## flomaster

Good morning all.  Damn its cold and tomorrow I wil be out in flip flops and shorts!!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Good morning all. Damn its cold and tomorrow I wil be out in flip flops and shorts!!!


 have a great trip man.


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> Good morning all. Damn its cold and tomorrow I wil be out in flip flops and shorts!!!


 

Where we goin?


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> have a great trip man.



Thanks brother. Getting there just so they can close base next week for few days on Turkey day. Gotta love a well planned road trip!!!


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> Where we goin?



Arizona


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> Arizona


 
 Can I fit in the trunk?


----------



## kelb

*I AM THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## geminigrl

kelb said:


> *I AM THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 

I'm sry....


----------



## kelb

geminigrl said:


> I'm sry....


----------



## kris31280

kelb said:


>


I am the winner!  Me Me ME..... I I I!


----------



## kelb

kris31280 said:


> I am the winner!  Me Me ME..... I I I!


----------



## 4d2008

I win. end of story.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I win. end of story.


----------



## kris31280

kelb said:


>


I WIN!  I got Kelb's boobs in my face!


----------



## kelb

kris31280 said:


> I WIN!  I got Kelb's boobs in my face!


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> Can I fit in the trunk?



If you can weasel into my helmet bag then you are golden.


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> I WIN! *I got Kelb's boobs in my face*!


 this is not my day again


----------



## flomaster

kris31280 said:


> I WIN!  I got Kelb's boobs in my face!



Okay I have heard that her  are pretty nice but since I have not witnessed them myself I am just gonna say































*NO*

But you had a good case for a win there so better luck next time!!!


----------



## kris31280

4d2008 said:


> this is not my day again


Oooh ooh... I ruined 4D's day AND I got Kelb's boobs in my face... I WIN I WIN!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> this is not my day again



You need some positive motivation!!!!  Sorry don't have any.


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> Oooh ooh... I ruined 4D's day AND I got Kelb's boobs in my face... I WIN I WIN!


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> Okay I have heard that her  are pretty nice but since I have not witnessed them myself I am just gonna say
> 
> 
> *NO*
> 
> But you had a good case for a win there so better luck next time!!!



who told you that? :shrug:




flomaster said:


> You need some positive motivation!!!!  Sorry don't have any.





I have some positive motivation for him!


----------



## NYCityGirl

flomaster said:


> Arizona





And I'm off to NY tomorrow!! I cant wait to go back.


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I have some positive motivation for him!





NYCityGirl said:


> And I'm off to NY tomorrow!! I cant wait to go back.


Ill miss you!


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> Ill miss you!



Aww.... 

I might not be comming back to this area. I just might stay there.


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## kvj21075

Morning ) traffic sucked today, it took me over 2 hours to get to work


----------



## sunflower




----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Morning ) traffic sucked today, it took me over 2 hours to get to work


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


that smiley!  is not right! u wine and dine me first!


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## geminigrl

smdavis65 said:


>


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> Morning ) traffic sucked today, it took me over 2 hours to get to work



My commute sucks too


----------



## kvj21075

oooooowuh im curious? could i have a general area?? i go from port republic to just NE of NE DC.


----------



## geminigrl

tyky said:


> My commute sucks too


 
Mine too. It's rough.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> oooooowuh im curious? could i have a general area?? i go from port republic to just NE of NE DC.



 I work from home, but I do take my youngest to daycare and go to the gym so it seems horrible


----------



## kvj21075

geminigrl said:


> Mine too. It's rough.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I work from home, but I do take my youngest to daycare and go to the gym so it seems horrible


you suck......


----------



## geminigrl

kvj21075 said:


> you suck......


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I work from home, but I do take my youngest to daycare and go to the gym so it seems horrible





kvj21075 said:


> you suck......


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> you suck......



oh and I forgot, I have to walk down to the basement


----------



## GypsyQueen

Some one bring me a floor heater.  Please and thank you.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Some one bring me a floor heater.  Please and thank you.


soooooo ill meet you on the floor, and we can make some heat???


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> Some one bring me a floor heater.  Please and thank you.



are your tootsies cold


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> who told you that? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some positive motivation for him!




Just word on the street.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Just word on the street.



 I thought about you yesterday when I pulled out of Cheseldine carwash and there was a sign on a fence that said Flowmaster


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> oh and I forgot, I have to walk down to the basement



Yeah in your slippers... that must be rough


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Yeah in your slippers... that must be rough



 quite hating


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> quite hating


quite hating..... hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> soooooo ill meet you on the floor, and we can make some heat???



You  + me  *   - clothes  =  

Sound good to me. 



tyky said:


> are your tootsies cold



Yeah. :sniffle:


----------



## 4d2008

I win...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> I win...



You sneaky bastage.  You posted like 3-4 posts in that other thread so you could come in here and win while everyone was reading them...
I'm onto you mister.


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> You sneaky bastage. You posted like 3-4 posts in that other thread so you could come in here and win while everyone was reading them...
> I'm onto you mister.


 and that last thread is just going to go away in one ear out the other... but I was being serious.. That doesnt happen often in here...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> and that last thread is just going to go away in one ear out the other... but I was being serious.. That doesnt happen often in here...



If it makes you feel any better...I know you were serious :shrug:
If you ever need to talk to someone, a guy, about those feelings...just holler 
For real though.  Not everyone will quite "get it" lol.


----------



## NYCityGirl

I win.


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> I win.


When I get ahold of you we will both win.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I thought about you yesterday when I pulled out of Cheseldine carwash and there was a sign on a fence that said Flowmaster



Yeah they make Mufflers.  Nothing like associating myself with a high end exhaust system!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

I've come back.  To win.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> I've come back. To win.


ohhh u poor poor thing  you lost


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> I've come back.  To win.



Hey you!


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Hey you!



Hi!  

Sorry, I got sucked into Facebook for a few days there.  It's amazing the amount of lesbians I graduated with.  Must be something in the water.  And now they all want to talk to me.  Hmmmm.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

flomaster said:


> Yeah they make Mufflers.  Nothing like associating myself with a high end exhaust system!!!!



Oh. Is that what your name is for?
I thought you must just like when women are on their  :shrug:


jkjk


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> ohhh u poor poor thing  you lost



No, no, no, no, no.

I win.  Really, I do.


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Oh. Is that what your name is for?
> I thought you must just like when women are on their  :shrug:
> 
> 
> jkjk





WidowLady06 said:


> No, no, no, no, no.
> 
> I win. Really, I do.


no really while you were gone I had already won.. Im so sorry to tell you that you lost


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> no really while you were gone I had already won.. Im so sorry to tell you that you lost



  Thank you.  But why are we still playing then?



Thank you for trying, though.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Thank you. But why are we still playing then?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for trying, though.


----------



## flomaster

pcjohnnyb said:


> Oh. Is that what your name is for?
> I thought you must just like when women are on their  :shrug:
> 
> 
> jkjk






Lots to do with this.......

Only Lusby thinks I am the Red Baron.  There is a story behind it from when I was like 19yrs old.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry, I got *suck*ed into *Face*book for a few days there.  It's amazing the amount of *lesbians* I graduated with.  Must be something in the water.  And now they all want to talk to me.  Hmmmm.



So in short you were sucking face with some lesbians?


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> So in short you were sucking face with some lesbians?



Long distance, but, yeah, I guess so.....


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> When I get ahold of you we will both win.



 You sure do know how to sweet talk the ladies, dont ya!


----------



## flomaster

*Winner*


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> *Winner*


----------



## kvj21075

u guys can win... im going to die.... i just ate 6 smores poptarts......


----------



## geminigrl

kvj21075 said:


> u guys can win... im going to die.... i just ate 6 smores poptarts......


 
I'm eating wings..


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> You sure do know how to sweet talk the ladies, dont ya!


do you want me to start with the sweet talk to you :shrug:


kvj21075 said:


> u guys can win... im going to die.... i just ate 6 smores poptarts......


Dont die I havent been able to _meat_ you yet.


----------



## geminigrl

oohh my..did someone say meat.....


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> do you want me to start with the sweet talk to you :shrug:
> 
> Dont die I havent been able to _meat_ you yet.



I just fell in love with her.. so BACK OFF you have ALLLL The other woman.. I get this one!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> do you want me to start with the sweet talk to you :shrug:
> 
> Dont die I havent been able to _meat_ you yet.


better MEAT me soon.....


----------



## NYCityGirl

kelb said:


> I just fell in love with her.. so BACK OFF you have ALLLL The other woman.. I get this one!



Who?:shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> do you want me to start with the sweet talk to you :shrug:
> 
> Dont die I havent been able to _meat_ you yet.





4D, i think if you really want me... you and KelB should jello wrestle for me )





KelB we both know im alllll yours


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I just fell in love with her.. so BACK OFF you have ALLLL The other woman.. I get this one!


I always have room for more you know that 


kvj21075 said:


> better MEAT me soon.....


I keep trying...


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


>



You bored?


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> You bored?



I am.  Entertain me.


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## pcjohnnyb

If anyone wants to walk on my back...and/or give an equivalent massage...that would be super.
I'm sure I feel nowhere near as bad as 4d though , but hey...everyone could use a massage now and again.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> I am.  Entertain me.



You missed the chat about me and my satin thong and it being too cold to wear.  That was entertaining.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

flomaster said:


> You missed the chat about me and my satin thong and it being too cold to wear.  That was entertaining.



the gist of it is in my siggy 


> Originally Posted by flomaster
> Can't wear satin thong when its this cold. The boys shrivel up bad and I lose my package image!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> You missed the chat about me and my satin thong and it being too cold to wear.  That was entertaining.



Damn, that's what I get for hanging out with the lesbians.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Damn, that's what I get for hanging out with the lesbians.



Check out pcjohnny signature.  

Nothing wrong with hanging out with lesbians.


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> You missed the chat about me and my satin thong and it being too cold to wear. That was entertaining.


----------



## WidowLady06

Still waiting for my honey baked ham to show up, so some new material, please.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Still waiting for my honey baked ham to show up, so some new material, please.



You want some ham?


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> You want some ham?



Ham?  What's ham?  It's been soooooooooo long....


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Check out pcjohnny signature.
> 
> *Nothing wrong with hanging out with lesbians*.


that always depends.. sometime's they are lesbians because they had no other choice.


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> that always depends.. sometime's they are lesbians because they had no other choice.


 

That's bad..


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> that always depends.. sometime's they are lesbians because they had no other choice.



Well there is that!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> that always depends.. sometime's they are lesbians because they had no other choice.



I had to go lesbian because im fat, ugly, smelly, not potty trained, hairy, and flat footed.


----------



## geminigrl

GypsyQueen said:


> I had to go lesbian because im fat, ugly, smelly, not potty trained, hairy, and i have flat feet.


 
Hey! Me too!


----------



## WidowLady06

GypsyQueen said:


> I had to go lesbian because im fat, ugly, smelly, not potty trained, hairy, and flat footed.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I had to go lesbian because im fat, ugly, smelly, not potty trained, hairy, and flat footed.


see... point proven.


----------



## tyky




----------



## geminigrl

achoo


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


>



 I saw your purdy teeth on  page


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I saw your purdy teeth on  page




Oh.
her's.
I thought someone took a picture of me that night and I didn't realize it 
Feel free to send me a friend request   I don't know when i'll get on there to check it though


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> do you want me to start with the sweet talk to you :shrug:
> 
> Dont die I havent been able to _meat_ you yet.





pcjohnnyb said:


> Oh.
> her's.
> I thought someone took a picture of me that night and I didn't realize it
> Feel free to send me a friend request   I don't know when i'll get on there to check it though




Are we friends on myspace?


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Oh.
> her's.
> I thought someone took a picture of me that night and I didn't realize it
> Feel free to send me a friend request   I don't know when i'll get on there to check it though



I tried but that would require me to know your last name or email


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Are we friends on myspace?



not that I know of 
I don't usually get on there though...but anyone who would like to be can feel free to send a request...you might need to give my last name though I think...so PM me for that


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> not that I know of
> I don't usually get on there though...but anyone who would like to be can feel free to send a request...you might need to give my last name though I think...so PM me for that



oh just request me


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> not that I know of
> I don't usually get on there though...but anyone who would like to be can feel free to send a request...you might need to give my last name though I think...so PM me for that



Are you afraid to give everyone your last name


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> oh just request me


okey doke.
don't hate me if I forget by the time I get on there though 



tyky said:


> Are you afraid to give everyone your last name



a leetle bit.


----------



## flomaster

GypsyQueen said:


> I had to go lesbian because im fat, ugly, smelly, not potty trained, hairy, and flat footed.



Wow, make up does wonders for you!!!!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

I win


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I win


nope.


----------



## geminigrl

achhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoo


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Wow, make up does wonders for you!!!!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

There will be no more  until 1:30 am with a 6 am flight again


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> There will be no more  until 1:30 am with a 6 am flight again



What's the matter


----------



## GypsyQueen

flomaster said:


> Wow, make up does wonders for you!!!!!!



I actually wear a body suit and a mask.



tyky said:


>



Hey girl, those pics are


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> I actually wear a body suit and a mask.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girl, those pics are



Awwww, you looked  working the pole and the   I bet your arms were sore the next day


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> Awwww, you looked  working the pole and the   I bet your arms were sore the next day



I was hurting for 2 days straight! omg.


----------



## kvj21075

geminigrl said:


> achhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoo


God Bless You


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> I was hurting for 2 days straight! omg.



I bet, I swung around it a few times, and my arms were sore  of course I didn't post those pics, no one wants to see a fat a$$ on a pole


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I bet, I swung around it a few times, and my arms were sore  of course I didn't post those pics, no one wants to see a fat a$$ on a pole



Oh shut up 
Some folks prefer more than a stick to look at.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I bet, I swung around it a few times, and my arms were sore  of course I didn't post those pics, no one wants to see a fat a$$ on a pole


I thought everyone looked great on the pole... (except that guy wearing the spongebob shorts).


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> I bet, I swung around it a few times, and my arms were sore  of course I didn't post those pics, no one wants to see a fat a$$ on a pole



You should have.  Girl you are  and you know it.



When i think about you i touch myself....


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> I was hurting for 2 days straight! omg.


this is exactly what 4D likes to hear girls say after leaving his place....


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> this is exactly what 4D likes to hear girls say after leaving his place....


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> I thought everyone looked great on the pole... (except that guy wearing the spongebob shorts).



Or lack there of.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Or lack there of.


 


:was I naked on the pole?:


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> :was I naked on the pole?:



:shrug: Idunno.  I dont know what you did after I left.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :was I naked on the pole?:


abahahahahahahahahahahh whos pole?


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> What's the matter



I was when i arrived at the airport.  I slept on both planes and I can't even tell you when either one took off


----------



## geminigrl

i am the winner


----------



## ovred




----------



## kelb

ovred said:


>





You DONT win


----------



## GypsyQueen

ovred said:


>



 Crawl back into your little hole untill next year.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Crawl back into your little hole untill next year.



 Who is that person? PS: I win!


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Who is that person? PS: I win!



:shrug: no you dont


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Who is that person? PS: I win!


 mpd...


----------



## WidowLady06

Have a wonderful evening, everyone.  I win.


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Oh shut up
> Some folks prefer more than a stick to look at.





4d2008 said:


> I thought everyone looked great on the pole... (except that guy wearing the spongebob shorts).


I wander who that was



GypsyQueen said:


> You should have.  Girl you are  and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> When i think about you i touch myself....





pcjohnnyb said:


> Who is that person? PS: I win!



and no you don't win


----------



## WidowLady06

Okay, just for finding this I should win.....


WTH was she THINKING!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> and no you don't win



Don't I though?


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Okay, just for finding this I should win.....
> 
> 
> WTH was she THINKING!


How did you find my wedding picture, it was a little awkward during the father daughter dance


pcjohnnyb said:


> Don't I though?



no


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> How did you find my wedding picture, it was a little awkward during the father daughter dance



Thank God it wasn't cold, huh?


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Thank God it wasn't cold, huh?


----------



## LusbyMom

pcjohnnyb said:


> Who is that person? PS: I win!





4d2008 said:


> mpd...



Not an MPD...a chatter


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Not an MPD...a chatter


 

Im out.. last post before heading to *$'s... I WIN


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> Im out.. last post before heading to *$'s... I WIN



Do you have one of those $25 cards they tried to sell me the other night? If not you should


----------



## puggymom

WidowLady06 said:


> Okay, just for finding this I should win.....
> 
> 
> WTH was she THINKING!









Oh, and I win.


----------



## tyky




----------



## puggymom




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## puggymom




----------



## Kain99

Here we go with the smilies again!  Come on ladies, we can do this without the guys!


----------



## geminigrl

Ssuurree ccaann!


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> Here we go with the smilies again! Come on ladies, we can do this without the guys!


 
Congratulations Kain !


----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


> Congratulations Kain !


I smell testosterone!!!


----------



## FireBrand

Kain99 said:


> I smell testosterone!!!


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> I smell testosterone!!!



 

I win


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> I win



I smelled him first! *I WIN! *


----------



## geminigrl

honk honk


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> I smelled him first! *I WIN! *



how do you know for sure it's a him


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> how do you know for sure it's a him



My heart only palpitates when it's him!


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> My heart only palpitates when it's him!



  that's hot


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> that's hot



Hi girls, I'm back. 

oh, and I win.


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> that's hot



I don't know what has gotten into me. I could seriously jump the gear shift in my car today.


----------



## geminigrl

Kain99 said:


> I don't know what has gotten into me. I could seriously jump the gear shift in my car today.


 
wow...


----------



## smdavis65

Kain99 said:


> I don't know what has gotten into me. I could seriously jump the gear shift in my car today.



oh, my...


----------



## geminigrl

smdavis65 said:


> oh, my...


 
made me


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> I don't know what has gotten into me. I could seriously jump the gear shift in my car today.



must be all the fight club treads and  treads


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> must be all the fight club treads and  treads



Must be!  Pray that I don't get fully imapled! ..........................


No wait, pray that I do!


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Must be!  Pray that I don't get fully *imapled*! ..........................
> 
> 
> No wait, pray that I do!



 what's that mean


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> what's that mean



Jumping on the gear shift comes with risks.  At this moment, I'm throwing caution to the wind!


----------



## smdavis65

Kain99 said:


> Jumping on the gear shift comes with risks.  At this moment, I'm throwing caution to the wind!



OMG!... 

Yes!

Yes!!

Yes!!!

ahhhhhhh........


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Jumping on the gear shift comes with risks.  At this moment, I'm throwing caution to the wind!



Thank goodness Flomaster isn't around tonight


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> OMG!...
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Yes!!
> 
> Yes!!!
> 
> ahhhhhhh........



you done yet


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> you done yet



I am now.




I win.


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> Thank goodness Flomaster isn't around tonight



I have a funny feeling Flomaster could handle it.


----------



## Kain99

smdavis65 said:


> I am now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win.



Happy to be of assistance!  Just stick the check in the mail.


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> I have a funny feeling Flomaster could handle it.



Flowhere are you


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> Flowhere are you



 not Flo, but I win.


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> not Flo, but I win.



 no ya don't


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> no ya don't



 yes I do.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> yes I do.



 No, you don't.


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## tyky




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## toppick08




----------



## ovred




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

I WIN!!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## 4d2008

I think my building is on fire????


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I think my building is on fire????



Okay, um......leave the building????


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Okay, um......leave the building????


na, we have people coming to check it out... turned the heat on and it smelled like something is on fire.. so we turned it off and called some people to check it out...


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> na, we have people coming to check it out... turned the heat on and it smelled like something is on fire.. so we turned it off and called some people to check it out...



Good.  I hope your building doesn't blow up.  That would just be the suck.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Good. I hope your building doesn't blow up. That would just be the suck.


it will deff be the start of a bad day thats for sure.


----------



## geminigrl

hmm hmm hmm


----------



## tyky




----------



## geminigrl

*sniffle*


----------



## 4d2008

so um.... ya.... how we doin 2day?


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> so um.... ya.... how we doin 2day?


 

I'm goooooooooooooooooooooood..You?


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> I'm goooooooooooooooooooooood..You?


much better today then I was these past couple


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> much better today then I was these past couple


 
 Be careful with that...


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> so um.... ya.... how we doin 2day?



I'm winning, how about you?


----------



## geminigrl

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm winning, how about you?


----------



## WidowLady06

geminigrl said:


>



I see your  and raise you a


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> I see your  and raise you a


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


>



Sit back and enjoy the show.......


----------



## smdavis65

I win.


----------



## geminigrl

WidowLady06 said:


> I see your  and raise you a


 

I see your  and raise you a


----------



## geminigrl

WidowLady06 said:


> Sit back and enjoy the show.......


 
Yeah jello may be next..


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> I see your  and raise you a


you just brought a smack to a sword fight... you lost hun... sorry.


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> you just brought a smack to a sword fight... you lost hun... sorry.


 
Anything is possible..


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> Anything is possible..


 well good luck


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> well good luck


 
 Maybe I can  the sword out and then do who knows what..


----------



## flomaster

Good morning all.  I am still here in cold azz SOMD!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Good morning all.  I am still here in cold azz SOMD!


----------



## smdavis65

I thought you were going to AZ.?


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> you just brought a smack to a sword fight... you lost hun... sorry.



I'm going to have to agree with 4d on this one....I'm pretty good with a sword.  I win.


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Good morning all. I am still here in cold azz SOMD!


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Good morning all.  I am still here in cold azz SOMD!



Couldn't bear to leave me?


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>



Got some plane issues.  Working them now.


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## flomaster

GypsyQueen said:


>



Hows that make up job working out for you this morning?  feelin pretty?


----------



## 4d2008

Top 10 things you can only say at Thanksgiving! 
10. Talk about a huge breast! 
9. Tying the legs together keeps the inside moist. 
8. If I don't undo my pants, I'll burst! 
7. That's one terrific spread! 
6 It's a little dry, do you still want to eat it? 
5. Just wait your turn, you'll get some! 
4. Don't play with your meat. 
3. I didn't expect everyone to come at once! 
2. How long will it take after you stick it in? 
and the Number #1 thing you can only say on Thanksgiving....
1. I'm in the mood for a little dark meat.



(last 1 isnt really funny but some1 thought it was)... I liked #6


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Hows that make up job working out for you this morning? feelin pretty?


Should have seen her last night.. :sofakinghot:


----------



## daydreamer

Q. What's the fluid capacity of Monica Lewinsky's mouth? 
A: 1 U.S. leader 

Q. What do you call a virgin on a waterbed.????? 
A. A cherry float. 

Q. What did the sign on the door of the whorehouse say? 
A. Beat IT - we're closed. 

Q. Why do walruses go to Tupperware parties? 
A. To find a tight seal. 

Q. What's the difference between sin and shame? 
A. It is a sin to put it in, but it's a shame to pull it out. 

Q. What's the speed limit of sex? 
A. 68; at 69 you have to turn around. 

Q. Why did Raggedy Ann get thrown out of the toy box? 
A. She kept sitting on Pinocchio's face, and moaning, "Lie to me!" 

Q. Why is air a lot like sex? 
A. Because it's no big deal unless you're not getting any. 

Q. If there is H2O on the inside of a fire hydrant, what is on the outside? 
A. K9P. 

Q: What's another name for pickled bread? 
A. Dill-dough. 

Q: Why are Monica Lewinsky's cheeks so puffy? 
A: She's withholding evidence. 

Q. What's the difference between light and hard? 
A. You can sleep with a light on. 

Q. Why is sex like a bridge game? 
A. You don't need a partner if you have a good hand. 

Q. What's the height of conceit? 
A. Having an orgasm and calling out your own name. 

Q. What's the definition of macho? 
A. Jogging home from your own vasectomy. 

Q: What do a Christmas tree and a priest have in common? 
A. Their balls are just for decoration. 

Q. Why don't blind people like to sky dive? 
A. Because it scares the hell out of the dog. 

Q. Why is divorce so expensive? 
A. Because it's worth it.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Should have seen her last night.. :sofakinghot:




 Do tell.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Do tell.


I just did... :shrug:   

She looked great...


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I just did... :shrug:
> 
> She looked great...



Its the small details that make it


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Its the small details that make it


I start doing that and people will start  again ...


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I start doing that and people will start  again ...



Oh I hear ya.  I have enough of an impression of her burned into my brain like a brand!!!!  Damn Poles!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Oh I hear ya. I have enough of an impression of her burned into my brain like a brand!!!! Damn Poles!!!!


tell me about it!!! all of them together on that thing was


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> tell me about it!!! all of them together on that thing was



Okay stop.  At my desk and I don't wanna hurt myself.  These desks don't give!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

Good Morning  I really thought today was friday ( until i saw that stupid thread that it was Thursday ( but on the bright side tonight i get to go shopping and eat queso


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Okay stop.  At my desk and I don't wanna hurt myself.  These desks don't give!!!!!


is your desk levitating??? (sp?)

its good exercise


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> is your desk levitating??? (sp?)
> 
> its good exercise



Is it anything like a kegal?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Good Morning  I really thought today was friday ( until i saw that stupid thread that it was Thursday ( but on the bright side tonight i get to go shopping and eat queso


Hey gorgeous... 


flomaster said:


> Is it anything like a kegal?


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Is it anything like a kegal?


its like an ant caryying a watermelon/...


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> Good Morning  I really thought today was friday ( until i saw that stupid thread that it was Thursday ( but on the bright side tonight i get to go shopping and eat queso



You know cheese anyway you call it is still cheese


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Hey gorgeous...


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> You know cheese anyway you call it is still cheese


cheese... i like....... spicy cheese (aka queso) i llooooovvvvveeeee


now my desk is levitating


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> its like an ant caryying a watermelon/...



Sticking to cantaloupes right now.  Work on watermellons later today.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> cheese... i like....... spicy cheese (aka queso) i llooooovvvvveeeee
> 
> 
> *now my desk is levitating*


 there went all my dreams about you. ​


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> cheese... i like....... spicy cheese (aka queso) i llooooovvvvveeeee
> 
> 
> now my desk is levitating



Aren't you of the female persuasion?  If you can levitate I will worship you like a God!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Sticking to cantaloupes right now.  Work on watermellons later today.



ohhhh ive only got like..... i dunno... grapefruits... 



4d2008 said:


> there went all my dreams about you. ​



it only hurts the first couple of times.... 



flomaster said:


> Aren't you of the female persuasion?  If you can levitate I will worship you like a God!!!!!!



i can make u levitate.... just sit on my lap!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ohhhh ive only got like..... i dunno... grapefruits...
> 
> They are perfect....
> 
> it only hurts the first couple of times....
> 
> 
> 
> i can make u levitate.... just sit on my lap!!!


...


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> ohhhh ive only got like..... i dunno... grapefruits...
> 
> i can make u levitate.... just sit on my lap!!!



Grapefruits are okay so long as they are soft and supple.

You can make me levitate and i will risk marriage again!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> ...


why thank you, you have nice boobies too ;o)


----------



## kvj21075

:





flomaster said:


> Grapefruits are okay so long as they are soft and supple.
> 
> You can make me levitate and i will risk marriage again!!!!



 ohhhhhhk ;o)


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> why thank you, you have nice boobies too ;o)


----------



## kvj21075

burp


----------



## LusbyMom

I am happy today!!! I have a plumber here and my bathroom is FINALLY getting done after THREE years  

just thought I would share something besides smilies


----------



## kvj21075

LusbyMom said:


> I am happy today!!! I have a plumber here and my bathroom is FINALLY getting done after THREE years
> 
> just thought I would share something besides smilies


sooooo where u been poopin????


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I am happy today!!! I have a plumber here and my bathroom is FINALLY getting done after THREE years
> 
> just thought I would share something besides smilies



So you getting roto rootered?  Take pics cuz we want to see!!!! Get some Plumbers crack pics too.


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I am happy today!!! I have a plumber here and my bathroom is FINALLY getting done after THREE years
> 
> just thought I would share something besides smilies


can I be the first to poop in it?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> burp


such a good girl, I didnt see 1 drop.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> can I be the first to poop in it?



Wanna be first to leave the seat up so Lusby can get a toilet ring on her


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> sooooo where u been poopin????



In an outhouse... 


 I have 2 bathrooms... this is the one downstairs had a rough in... we  started it almost 3 years ago...and never finished. Sink, toilet, tub, lights cabinets... everything has been sitting all this time.. now it's getting done


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> can I be the first to poop in it?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> So you getting roto rootered?  Take pics cuz we want to see!!!! Get some Plumbers crack pics too.



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo he is so not hot... has anyone ever met a hot plumber?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> In an outhouse...
> 
> 
> I have 2 bathrooms... this is the one downstairs had a rough in... we  started it almost 3 years ago...and never finished. Sink, toilet, tub, lights cabinets... everything has been sitting all this time.. now it's getting done



3 years  I would have cracked a  on hubby's a$$ long ago.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> can I be the first to poop in it?



Only if I can watch 


 


FYI  I am only kidding about watching


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


:shrug: I was serious.. :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo he is so not hot... has anyone ever met a hot plumber?



I do plumbing. Am I hot enough?


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: I was serious.. :shrug:



Oh believe me, I know you were


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: I was serious.. :shrug:


i pooped in my house before i had bought it ) thank god i had tp in my car!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i pooped in my house before i had bought it ) thank god i had tp in my car!



TMI


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> I do plumbing. Am I hot enough?


soooooo you like to work with pipes.......... and clearing them out..........


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> I do plumbing. Am I hot enough?



What? you do plumbing? Are you being pervy or serious? Cause if you are serious WHY THE F did you not finish it for me??????????????/


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> TMI


i had to break into it, i wasnt going outside, the grass was waaaayyyyyy over grown and i didnt want any bugs attacking my hooha or butt!


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> i had to break into it, i wasnt going outside, the grass was waaaayyyyyy over grown and i didnt want any bugs attacking my *hooha* or butt!



WTF?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Oh believe me, I know you were



The bonus round on Wheel of Fortune last night was "Workaholic".
I got a kick out of that, especially because the contestant didn't get it right but I did


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i had to break into it, i wasnt going outside, the grass was waaaayyyyyy over grown and i didnt want any bugs attacking my hooha or butt!


I love it when you talk about your hooha.


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> soooooo you like to work with pipes.......... and clearing them out..........



Depends on the clog I have to deal with. 

hate those hairy cloggs. They are gross.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Depends on the clog I have to deal with.
> 
> hate those hairy cloggs. They are gross.



But you don't mind the red ones


----------



## frozenrain

Hello EveryoneHope everyone is well





Just planting a little earworm to break down your ability to think straight and therefore win....

 --------> me the winner


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> What? you do plumbing? Are you being pervy or serious? Cause if you are serious WHY THE F did you not finish it for me??????????????/



Woman, you never let me into your house and you wanted me to work on your pipes! 

I do light work.  faucet replacements, toilet bowls, light fixtures.  That kinda crap.


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Hello EveryoneHope everyone is well
> 
> Just planting a little earworm to break down your ability to think straight and therefore win....
> 
> --------> me the winner


stupid nmci what is it?


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Woman, you never let me into your house and you wanted me to work on your pipes!
> 
> I do light work.  faucet replacements, toilet bowls, light fixtures.  That kinda crap.


you cant fix my tub?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Woman, you never let me into your house and you wanted me to work on your pipes!
> 
> I do light work.  faucet replacements, toilet bowls, light fixtures.  That kinda crap.



oh... well you can run my pipe then.. 

hmmmmmmmmmmmm what about tile? Can you do that? And for FREE


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> you cant fix my tub?



Whats wrong with your tub?


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> stupid nmci what is it?



Ritchie Valens ' La Bamba '  Just makes you sing along to it...


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> oh... well you can run my pipe then..
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmm what about tile? Can you do that? And for FREE



Can't commit to that kinda work right now.  Why do you want me to be a HO for you?


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> Ritchie Valens ' La Bamba '  Just makes you sing along to it...



para bailar la bamba
para bailar la bamba se necesita un a poca de gracia ay ariba ariba


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Whats wrong with your tub?


it has a leak!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Can't commit to that kinda work right now.  Why do you want me to be a HO for you?



hmmm that was suppose to say you can't... damn typos 

and I never needed to let you in cause you are always peeking in the window


----------



## frozenrain

bye guys have fun.
Hope one of you win.I am hanging up my boxer gloves.


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> bye guys have fun.
> Hope one of you win.I am hanging up my boxer gloves.



Quitter


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> The bonus round on Wheel of Fortune last night was "Workaholic".
> I got a kick out of that, especially because the contestant didn't get it right but I did



That's awesome


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> it has a leak!



Where be it leaking?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> *stupid nmci *what is it?



  Didn't we discuss this the other day?


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Where be it leaking?


behind the wall... im jsut hoping we dont have to rip out the whole tub, we just put duraceramic til down and if we cracked on of those i would be pissed!!!


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> behind the wall... im jsut hoping we dont have to rip out the whole tub, we just put duraceramic til down and if we cracked on of those i would be pissed!!!



Whats on the other side of the wall where the leak is?


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Whats on the other side of the wall where the leak is?


another wall


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> another wall


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Didn't we discuss this the other day?





kvj21075 said:


> another wall


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> another wall



You almost owed me a new monitor with that comment.  Luckily I didn't have the water in my mouth yet


----------



## kvj21075

Darn! your monitor wouldve been fine if it came out your nose  unless u have a pig nose, it might shoot straight out


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> another wall



Might be able to remove some drywall for access and make repairs then just repair what gets cut out.  Lots of times some houses have access panels on the "otherwall" so that you can get to the plumbing on through the other side.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> Darn! your monitor wouldve been fine if it came out your nose  unless u have a pig nose, it might shoot straight out



I do not.

Its quite the slope if I do say so myself


----------



## kelb




----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


hey gorgeous how was poot?


----------



## kvj21075

were hoping we can get to it from the basement (since we had to tear out all of the ceiling in the basement anyway). on the other side of the other wall, is our kitchen, so we dont wantto have to tear out cabinets and stoves and etc.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> hey gorgeous how was poot?



I WON!!!!!


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> Darn! your monitor wouldve been fine if it came out your nose  unless u have a* pig nose*, it might shoot straight out


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I WON!!!!!


won poot or thread???


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I WON!!!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> won poot or thread???



I won poot not this stupid thread This thread is UNWINNABLE


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I won poot not this stupid thread This thread is UNWINNABLE


i pooted last night too


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I won poot not this stupid thread This thread is UNWINNABLE


I win


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> I WON!!!!!




Congrats


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I win



No


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i pooted last night too



We should poot together sometime!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> We should poot together sometime!


and seeing how its you two... its just hot when you say that...


----------



## kvj21075

i dunno... if u won a pooting contest i dont think i want u to poot around me.... i have a sensitive nose!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i dunno... if u won a pooting contest i dont think i want u to poot around me.... i have a sensitive nose!



Smells like


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Smells like


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



 Come sniff it!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Come sniff it!


i guess if it means getting close to your bum, Im game!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i guess if it means getting close to your bum, Im game!





Wucha doing friday night?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i guess if it means getting close to your bum, Im game!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Wucha doing friday night?


YOU! ;o) and yo bum!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> YOU! ;o) and yo bum!



 


I'll be in calvert and I'll tell you where if you are not busy!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I'll be in calvert and I'll tell you where if you are not busy!


I just sent you both a pic


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'll be in calvert and I'll tell you where if you are not busy!



oh well then i wont be busy at all!!!!





4d2008 said:


> I just sent you both a pic



please dear god please let that have been photoshop!! and i erased nude pics for that!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> oh well then i wont be busy at all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please dear god please let that have been photoshop!! and i erased nude pics for that!





wanna do something?


I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> wanna do something?
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing!!!


oh poooooo i actually am busy friday night  now i wish i wasnt .

but u tell your bum not to worry, sometime soon!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



please change your av


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


is that why girls are sore after they leave your house????



im  never coming over!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> please change av


but I like my av.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> is that why girls are sore after they leave your house????
> 
> 
> 
> im never coming over!!!!


 when the hell are you going to show your gorgeous little body to one of our things???!!!??? even Kelb shows herself off at times...


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> but I like my av.



what exactly could you possibly like about it


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> what exactly could you possibly like about it


its from a great movie :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> when the hell are you going to show your gorgeous little body to one of our things???!!!??? even Kelb shows herself off at times...


im still sick, hopefully my body will adapt to the new meds in the next week or two )

and when is turtle night? im not drinking crappy coffee form starfuc*ks! thier pastries suck too!

btw sugar free foods suck


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im still sick, hopefully my body will adapt to the new meds in the next week or two )
> 
> and when is turtle night? im not drinking crappy coffee form starfuc*ks! thier pastries suck too!
> 
> btw sugar free foods suck


If you want a turtle night you come up with the day and set up a thread....

Sorry your still sick  

*$'s night does not suck! some people BYOD :drink: last night I believe captain even showed up


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> If you want a turtle night you come up with the day and set up a thread....
> 
> Sorry your still sick
> 
> *$'s night does not suck! some people BYOD :drink: last night I believe captain even showed up


hmmmmmmmmmm kittyvomitjuice does show up to places the captain goes......

also candy, i like candy, go get me some candy!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> im still sick, hopefully my body will adapt to the new meds in the next week or two )
> 
> and when is turtle night? im not drinking crappy coffee form starfuc*ks! thier pastries suck too!
> 
> btw sugar free foods suck



Friday : oh yeah you're busy


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm kittyvomitjuice does show up to places the captain goes......
> 
> also candy, i like candy, go get me some candy!


on it, what kind?


----------



## kvj21075

i was watching this amateur porn last night, and in the middle of, ya know, the girls phone goes off, and the ringer is the duck song!!!! and she answers it!!!! and then they get back to it and it goes off again!!! and she answers again!!! apparently someone was at thier place and had to pick something up, so she gets up to go let the people in upstairs (they were downstairs) and when she comes back the guy asks "so what did your parents want?" never watching amateur porn again!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> on it, what kind?


chewy sweet tarts, tootsie rolls, bit o honey, tootsie roll pops, starbursts, and skittles.

thanks


----------



## kvj21075

and some chocolate syrup


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> chewy sweet tarts, tootsie rolls, bit o honey, tootsie roll pops, starbursts, and skittles.
> 
> thanks


 


kvj21075 said:


> *and some chocolate syrup*


looks like Im getting some candy too.


----------



## kvj21075

and i will need a kelB too


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> and i will need a kelB too


you dont have to ask for that, I was picking her up first anyways.


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

im getting my pic done with santa tonight- but i dont know what to tell him i want for xmas- everything i think of is.... dirty.

suggestions?


----------



## UncleBacon

I just dragged my balls through 1000 miles of broken glass to let you know I won


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> I just dragged my balls through 1000 miles of broken glass to let you know I won


hows it feel to be a woman?


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> hows it feel to be a woman?



nonono its cool...I'd put my balls up against the sharpest ginsue knife


----------



## flomaster

Yo!  Win yet?


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Yo!  Win yet?


yes - go away


----------



## Kain99

This may be a ridiculous queston at this point but.... What are you fools winning?


----------



## UncleBacon

who cares


----------



## kvj21075

Kain99 said:


> This may be a ridiculous queston at this point but.... What are you fools winning?


lap dance?  i think?


----------



## WidowLady06

My honey baked ham arrived!  

But it's frozen 

I have to wait to eat it, unless I gnaw on the frozen carcass....


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> This may be a ridiculous queston at this point but.... What are you fools winning?



Lap dance from me and a peek at 4D's boobs.(Moobs)


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> yes - go away



yes I win?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Kain99 said:


> This may be a ridiculous queston at this point but.... What are you fools winning?



You


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Lap dance from me and a peek at 4D's boobs.(Moobs)



In that case, I win.....everyone else

*GO THE HE!! AWAY*


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> Lap dance from me and a peek at 4D's boobs.(Moobs)



Well Hell!  Is it to late to enter the contest?


----------



## flomaster

Kain99 said:


> Well Hell!  Is it to late to enter the contest?



You are in it as you post. Just have to be the last one.


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> You are in it as you post. Just have to be the last one.



Jesus Mary and Joseph.  This is all based on Brian's original post.  GD I'm slow!


----------



## jwwb2000

If I want a lap dance, I will take myself to a strip club


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Lap dance from me and a peek at 4D's boobs.(Moobs)





WidowLady06 said:


> In that case, I win.....everyone else
> 
> *GO THE HE!! AWAY*





Kain99 said:


> Well Hell! Is it to late to enter the contest?


so sorry you just lost again..


----------



## Kain99

4d2008 said:


> so sorry you just lost again..



That's ok, losing once in a lifetime won't kill me. 

You and I need to talk.... I've been told I am to old to hang out with you.  I'll be sending my resume and photo line up asap.


----------



## 4d2008

Kain99 said:


> That's ok, losing once in a lifetime won't kill me.
> 
> You and I need to talk.... I've been told I am to old to hang out with you. I'll be sending my resume and photo line up asap.


 noone is to old for my harem.


----------



## jwwb2000

Kain99 said:


> That's ok, losing once in a lifetime won't kill me.
> 
> You and I need to talk.... I've been told I am to old to hang out with you.  I'll be sending my resume and photo line up asap.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> If I want a lap dance, I will take myself to a strip club



Fine then I won't wear the elephant thong for you!


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


>


what r u laughing at old lady!











JUST KIDDING!!!!!! DONT HURT ME


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> noone is to old for my harem.


is there a weight limit?? cause im a couple dbl cheeseburgers away from 400 lbs...


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Fine then I won't wear the elephant thong for you!


She has no idea what she is missing.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> is there a weight limit?? cause im a couple dbl cheeseburgers away from 400 lbs...


 nope no weight limit either... My harem is the safest place to be...  and you cant lie to me, I know what you look like...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> nope no weight limit either... My harem is the safest place to be...  and you cant lie to me, I know what you look like...


i couldve gained a couple pounds......


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> She has no idea what she is missing.



yeah.  I make cool elephant sounds too.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i couldve gained a couple pounds......


looks like you need to send me another pic so I can be the judge of that.


flomaster said:


> yeah. I make cool elephant sounds too.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> what r u laughing at old lady!
> 
> JUST KIDDING!!!!!! DONT HURT ME





You are older than me :shrug:

Anyways....I got carded when no one else in my group did the other day


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> You are older than me :shrug:
> 
> Anyways....I got carded when no one else in my group did the other day


I know I just didnt want you getting all about me talking about your age... I know how you girls get.. so when is the next movie night?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> looks like you need to send me another pic so I can be the judge of that.


ok, i cave  i lost weight


----------



## Kain99

jwwb2000 said:


> You are older than me :shrug:
> 
> Anyways....I got carded when no one else in my group did the other day



He's older than you???? damn, someone told me he was 23.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ok, i cave  i lost weight


I kinda figured that with as sick you have been  hope  is taking care of you...


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I know I just didnt want you getting all about me talking about your age... I know how you girls get.. so when is the *next movie night*?



No clue. 

I was able to watch a movie while on travel with no one talking or wiggling around, it was GREAT  

BTW....Chris Carter left it open for another X-Files movie


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I kinda figured that with as sick you have been  hope  is taking care of you...


he made me grilled cheese last night!!!! i love grilled cheese, mostly cause i cant make grilled cheese  and i told u, wine and dine before  Pervert


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> No clue.
> 
> I was able to watch a movie while on travel with no one talking or wiggling around, it was GREAT
> 
> BTW....Chris Carter left it open for another X-Files movie


u saw the new xfiles movie?!??!??!?!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> he made me grilled cheese last night!!!! i love grilled cheese, mostly cause i cant make grilled cheese  and i told u, wine and dine before  Pervert


with you Im going straight for the  "job" because you have a  no point in wine and dine just


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> u saw the new xfiles movie?!??!??!?!



Yes I did.  Right in my room too.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> with you Im going straight for the  "job" because you have a  no point in wine and dine just



fine but im going to atleast need some pancakes... or else i dont leave!!!



jwwb2000 said:


> Yes I did.  Right in my room too.



i remeber hearing about it, never knew when it came out, i jsut ordered it ) was it good?!?!??!


----------



## Kain99

My boss is gone for the day!  Yee Haw!  All Hell's breaking lose now biatches!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> fine but im going to atleast need some pancakes... or else i dont leave!!!


Who said I was going to let you leave?  :shrug: If I like you, your stuck... sorry..


----------



## 4d2008

Kain99 said:


> My boss is gone for the day! Yee Haw! All Hell's breaking lose now biatches!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Who said I was going to let you leave?  :shrug: If I like you, your stuck... sorry..


you will make me pancakes or u will find a banana up your butt....sideways!


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> fine but im going to atleast need some pancakes... or else i dont leave!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i remeber hearing about it, never knew when it came out, i jsut ordered it ) was it good?!?!??!


\

Yup.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you will make me pancakes or u will find a banana up your butt....sideways!


hmmmmmmmmmm we shall see....


----------



## Kain99

Damn, I wish I'd known boss was leaving early. 

I would have placed an ad for a Giggilo to come do me on her desk!

Damn the Luck!


----------



## 4d2008

Kain99 said:


> Damn, I wish I'd known boss was leaving early.
> 
> I would have placed an ad for a Giggilo to come do me on her desk!
> 
> Damn the Luck!


time
addy
helps if your already undressed when I walk in the door. tia.


----------



## Kain99

4d2008 said:


> time
> addy
> helps if your already undressed when I walk in the door. tia.



Check your PM.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm we shall see....


Your AV makes me laugh, but I think you need to know...you're getting Geek's sloppy seconds with it.  



Kain99 said:


> Damn, I wish I'd known boss was leaving early.
> 
> I would have placed an ad for a Giggilo to come do me on her desk!
> 
> Damn the Luck!



you seriously need to get laid


----------



## kvj21075

Kain99 said:


> Damn, I wish I'd known boss was leaving early.
> 
> I would have placed an ad for a Giggilo to come do me on her desk!
> 
> Damn the Luck!


how much u paying? cause i can strap on a ....well a strap on ;o)


----------



## Kain99

kvj21075 said:


> how much u paying? cause i can strap on a ....well a strap on ;o)



Damn baby... That sounds good too!  I'll PM you also.  Which ever one gets here first wins!


----------



## kvj21075

Kain99 said:


> Damn baby... That sounds good too!  I'll PM you also.  Which ever one gets here first wins!


i take it youre not the sharing type (


----------



## Kain99

k:





pcjohnnyb said:


> you seriously need to get laid



Why yes, yes I do.  Thank you for stating the obvious!


----------



## Kain99

kvj21075 said:


> i take it youre not the sharing type (



OMFG!  I'll share all night long!  Great minds!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Kain99 said:


> k:
> 
> Why yes, yes I do.  Thank you for stating the obvious!



Its what I'm here for


----------



## kvj21075

Kain99 said:


> OMFG!  I'll share all night long!  Great minds!


score!


----------



## WidowLady06

I just - finally - watched the Jeff Dunham Christmas Special.  If only Peanut were real......


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> I just - finally - watched the Jeff Dunham Christmas Special. If only Peanut were real......


I love love love peanut!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I love love love peanut!!!!!!!


say "i love peanut" with your tongue sticking out


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> say "i love peanut" with your tongue sticking out


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I love love love peanut!!!!!!!



I'm going to have to add Jeff Dunham shows to my annual outings.....I can't imagine how good this must be live.  And poor Guitar Guy.  Achmed keeeels me.


----------



## geminigrl

Nooner..


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm going to have to add Jeff Dunham shows to my annual outings.....I can't imagine how good this must be live.  And poor Guitar Guy.  Achmed keeeels me.



Achmed was at my meeting on Tuesday 

The video that is....


----------



## geminigrl

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm going to have to add Jeff Dunham shows to my annual outings.....I can't imagine how good this must be live. And poor Guitar Guy. Achmed keeeels me.


 
He's good live. A few of us from on here went and saw him live at the warner theatre for spark of insanity. Awesome.


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> say "i love peanut" with your tongue sticking out



Say "I was born on a pirate ship" while you hold your tongue.  I love that one!


----------



## WidowLady06

geminigrl said:


> He's good live. A few of us from on here went and saw him live at the warner theatre for spark of insanity. Awesome.



I miss living in Boston and DC.  It was great when I decided I needed a "show" fix.  Now it's just an ordeal.....  out:


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Say "I was born on a pirate ship" while you hold your tongue.  I love that one!


oh thats sooooooooooooooooooooooo old. pish posh


----------



## Kain99

Ha Ha!  I love this job!  the guys next door jam their music so loud it'll make your ears drums bleed.  "Sweet Home Alababma"  Great taste!


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> oh thats sooooooooooooooooooooooo old. pish posh



So true but you either did it or thought it through and then you giggled cuz it was stupid.


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> So true but you either did it or thought it through and then you giggled cuz it was stupid.


shhhhhhhhhhh youre so much cuter when u dont type


----------



## geminigrl

kvj21075 said:


> shhhhhhhhhhh youre so much cuter when u dont type


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> shhhhhhhhhhh youre so much cuter when u dont type


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


>



I just sent you a really good text 

Sent it to 4d and jwwb too... I think you all will love it


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I just sent you a really good text
> 
> Sent it to 4d and jwwb too... I think you all will love it



what about me


----------



## jwwb2000

LusbyMom said:


> I just sent you a really good text
> 
> Sent it to 4d and jwwb too... I think you all will love it



It no workie for me :


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> what about me



I don't have your number 

If you pm it to me I will send it to you also


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


>


ouch! that burns, kinda like when i use to have ghonnashyphylitis...


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


> It no workie for me :



Well that sucks! I don't know how to make it workie for you


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I don't have your number
> 
> If you pm it to me I will send it to you also


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I just sent you a really good text
> 
> Sent it to 4d and jwwb too... I think you all will love it


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



Sent... Hopefully it works for you..

Headed to the bank.. be back in a bit


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


>



You didn't think it was  ?

I did...


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> You didn't think it was  ?
> 
> I did...


at least it wasnt poop this time  still sick but not as bad.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> at least it wasnt poop this time  still sick but not as bad.


am i missing out?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> You didn't think it was  ?
> 
> I did...



Ok, next time remind me that you are gonna be doing some freaky sh!t before I watch that


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> am i missing out?


sent it 2 you and kelb


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I just sent you a really good text
> 
> Sent it to 4d and jwwb too... I think you all will love it



Nice!


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> It no workie for me :



Yours did.  OUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

still have not recieved


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> sent it 2 you and kelb




That was me and KV  remember? You were there


----------



## kvj21075

: but i havent even seen it yet


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> : but i havent even seen it yet



PM your # I'll send it to you!

You were there though


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> : but i havent even seen it yet



I did


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I did



me too, I didn't know Lusby was so limber


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> me too, I didn't know Lusby was so limber



Gonna so leave that alone!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

My lip hurts....guess I should stop playing with the balls.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> My lip hurts....guess I should stop playing with the balls.



Didnt we already have this chat?


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Didnt we already have this chat?



No.  Today I have played with it too much and now it's sore.  The salty water isn't helping it either


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> No.  Today I have played with it too much and now it's sore.  The salty water isn't helping it either





poor baby


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Gonna so leave that alone!!!



She's not commenting


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> She's not commenting



Got her toes stuck in her mouth!


----------



## smdavis65

I win.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Got her toes stuck in her mouth!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>





5 toes ya know.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> 5 toes ya know.



My bad, I didn't know she could fit all five in her mouth at once






that's impressive, her hubby must be in love


----------



## LusbyMom

you guys crack me up. Did you know toes taste good? Just ask Toppick!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> you guys crack me up. Did you know toes taste good? Just ask Toppick!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> My bad, I didn't know she could fit all five in her mouth at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's impressive, her hubby must be in love



Can't see Mr.Lusby doing toes in her mouth. A fist maybe


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Can't see Mr.Lusby doing toes in her mouth. A fist maybe


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Can't see Mr.Lusby doing toes in her mouth. A fist maybe



F U FLO



Oh and he takes my toes in his mouth


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> F U FLO
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and he takes my toes in his mouth



Flo's Unique?  Thank you so much.


----------



## WidowLady06

Win!


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Win!


Lost!


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> Lost!



 Sorry but that is my favourite show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know you did not mean the show but you reminded me


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Sorry but that is my favourite show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know you did not mean the show but you reminded me


 anything for you


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Lost!



Be nice or we'll make you listen to hours and hours of teeny bopper music.


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> anything for you



Thankyou!! 


Just been dared to put this on here by my son.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Be nice or we'll make you listen to hours and hours of teeny bopper music.


to late... my brain is fried Im out. 


frozenrain said:


> Thankyou!!
> 
> 
> Just been dared to put this on here by my son.


 WTH IS THAT!!!!!!!!!!  yes Im soooooooooooooooo leaving now      a for your son


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> to late... my brain is fried Im out.
> 
> WTH IS THAT!!!!!!!!!!  yes Im soooooooooooooooo leaving now      a for your son



 Sorry


----------



## smdavis65

I win. now.


----------



## frozenrain

I better win-My life sucks at the mo-have cold and I am playing the word association thread game with 'Jigglepuff' (no offence to him-bless his little heart)


----------



## geminigrl

win


----------



## smdavis65

I win. The rest of you leave. Now.


----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## smdavis65

Hi Ladies.


----------



## WidowLady06

Hi!  

And how are you this lovely evening?


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Hi!
> 
> And how are you this lovely evening?



I'm good. You?


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> Hi Ladies.



what's up


----------



## smdavis65

smdavis65 said:


> I'm good. You?



How you doin'?


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> How you doin'?



You quoted yourself


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> How you doin'?



You may need to put the beer down and back away......


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> You may need to put the beer down and back away......



OK... I will...
I still win.


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> OK... I will...
> I still win.


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


>


----------



## Kain99

smdavis65 said:


> OK... I will...
> I still win.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Never agree to put he beer down!


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


>



I only drink on the weekends


----------



## smdavis65

Kain99 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Never agree to put he beer down!



...not.

How's that?


----------



## Kain99

smdavis65 said:


> ...not.
> 
> How's that?



The beer is your friend.  The beer is your lover.  The beer is your life. HELLO????


----------



## smdavis65

Kain99 said:


> The beer is your friend.  The beer is your lover.  The beer is your life. HELLO????



Hello Kain99. 

I win.


----------



## Kain99

smdavis65 said:


> Hello Kain99.
> 
> I win.



Hello, my newest bestest friend!


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## toppick08




----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## smdavis65

Kain99 said:


> Hello, my newest bestest friend!



 Right back atcha...


----------



## geminigrl

FrIdAy!


----------



## getbent

Morning!!!


----------



## geminigrl

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haw!


----------



## 4d2008

I think I woke up late.


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> I think I woke up late.


 
I slept through the alarm clock.....twice...


----------



## flomaster

Morning.  Think I caught my little ones cooties.


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> Morning. Think I caught my little ones cooties.


 
I have the sniffles too.


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> I slept through the alarm clock.....twice...


So did I only a few more times then that  
snooze..........




snooze...........




snooze............



turn the biotch off.....





DAMMIT


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> So did I only a few more times then that
> snooze..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snooze...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snooze............
> 
> 
> 
> turn the biotch off.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMIT


 

My son woke me up...Mom time to get up! Ugh....You slept through the alarm clock...2 times.. And I went to bed at 8 last night..


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> My son woke me up...Mom time to get up! Ugh....You slept through the alarm clock...2 times.. And I went to bed at 8 last night..



8?  Geezer


----------



## UncleBacon

whatever


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> whatever


Blow me :said the balloon to the clown:


----------



## UncleBacon

you know maybe if you were a little prettier someone would buy you a drink


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> you know maybe if you were a little prettier someone would buy you a drink


said 4d to war


----------



## kvj21075

Good Morning  I got my picture with santa last night!!!!!!! And he said if Ive been good Ill get my 2009 Evolution, but then I told him Ive been naughty....


----------



## dn0121




----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> Good Morning  I got my picture with santa last night!!!!!!! And he said if Ive been good Ill get my 2009 Evolution, but then I told him Ive been naughty....


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


>


i really wanted to ask for a new vibrator, but when i sat on his lap he was so old and nice.... i just couldnt do it. i love old people. but ill tell you, santa was really lucky last night. After me he had another 6 really hot chicks behind me, santas got a candy cane in his pants....


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> 8? Geezer


 
I know check my temp.. I haven't felt good, so my ass went to bed, got up 2 times, but in general slept good!


----------



## kelb

*You all lose!! I WIN*


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


> I know check my *temp*.. I haven't felt good, so *my ass went to bed*, got up 2 times, but in general slept good!




Might want to take your body to bed too if your ass temps are high.  Just putting ass to bed won't get it!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> *You all lose!! I WIN*


I always win when I see your online.  and kvj


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


>


and you


----------



## smdavis65

I win.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I always win when I see your online.  and kvj


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> and you



 



but I still win.


----------



## Beta84

UncleBacon said:


> you know maybe if you were a little prettier someone would buy you a drink



i agree. speaking of which, can i buy YOU a drink?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Caps lost last night. 
Its sort of a bummer when you stay up for a west coast game and they lose, but it is what it is.

Happy FRIDAY


----------



## flomaster

pcjohnnyb said:


> Caps lost last night.
> Its sort of a bummer when you stay up for a west coast game and they lose, but it is what it is.
> 
> Happy FRIDAY



be a non-sports fan like me and don't have to stay up.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

flomaster said:


> be a non-sports fan like me and don't have to stay up.




Thats ok.  I enjoy it too much


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> be a non-sports fan like me and don't have to stay up.


----------



## flomaster

pcjohnnyb said:


> Thats ok.  I enjoy it too much



Love the big games, The Bowl, Series, Cup, Daytona etc etc but not into losing the sleep that some guys do then acting like the world is coming to an end when their team doesn't win.  

Way back during the Bosnian/Serb war a friend used to come in every Monday while all were moaning about how their team one and loss and yell acroos to me, "How about those Bosnians"


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>



Glad we see eye to eye.


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Glad we see eye to eye.


I just cant get into like some of my friends, Ill watch if its on but other wise I really could care less.. Ill catch some games at times but if I miss em I dont care.. now the summer X-games is a different story all together.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> I just cant get into like some of my friends, Ill watch if its on but other wise I really could care less.. Ill catch some games at times but if I miss em I dont care.. now the summer X-games is a different story all together.



well.
I definitely don't watch every game, but the Caps are on a good little road trip here and last night I just said WTH and stayed up for the entire thing since GF was out watching a movie.  Normally I'd have just watched a period or two and then hit the sack considering the game STARTED at 10:30


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I just cant get into like some of my friends, Ill watch if its on but other wise I really could care less.. Ill catch some games at times but if I miss em I dont care.. now the summer X-games is a different story all together.



I can't see how people get to the point of beating the crap out of eachother over it.  I used to love going to bars and routing for the other team just to piss people off.  I have won a couple super bowl pools over the years. the guys hate it when I win cuz they know I could care less.


----------



## kelb

Whats everyone up to tonight?


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> i agree. speaking of which, can i buy YOU a drink?



You just wanna get him drunk and take advantage of him  Ya'll are coming back to my place


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Whats everyone up to tonight?



kicking GF's butt in poot 
I'm hoping for some good games though 

Yourself?


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> kicking GF's butt in poot
> I'm hoping for some good games though
> 
> Yourself?



Your myspace page creeped me out a little

When it said my my IP address and I was on a mac using Safari.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Whats everyone up to tonight?


b-day party


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> Whats everyone up to tonight?


we're going wherever you're going since you never want to come out with us!!



Jameo said:


> You just wanna get him drunk and take advantage of him  Ya'll are coming back to my place



damn right!


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> Whats everyone up to tonight?




Home with the kids.


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> we're going wherever you're going since you never want to come out with us!!



: I work 5 jobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> Whats everyone up to tonight?



Kids have a dance at school....ugh.  2 hours of loud teeny bopper music.  I plan on hitting the bottle after.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Your myspace page creeped me out a little
> 
> When it said my my IP address and I was on a mac using Safari.




I almost got rid of that thing but then I decided to keep it for at least a little while longer 
I didn't realize how lacking in pictures my page was until I looked at it last night   I think if I'm going to have such a basic "main" page then I need to put more pictures in the albums


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> : I work 5 jobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 and your doing a great job hun...


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> : I work 5 jobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



really?  Holy crap!


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> really?  Holy crap!



Yes thats why I never get to go out and play


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> Yes thats why I never get to go out and play





Been there.  7 days a week from 4 am to 10 pm at two different jobs at least 50 miles apart in NYC.  Wore my azz out!!!


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> Yes thats why I never get to go out and play


----------



## flomaster

I win!


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> I win!


nope


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> nope


wow, almost made it... but no...


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> wow, almost made it... but no...


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

...


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> ...





I was JUST looking at your myspace.. and I saw the hump day folder. I was just coming in here to say.. WOW you hump A LOT and you put that pic up

CLASSIC


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> ...



Not quite sure what to make of that but looks kinky!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

I am SOOOO ready for the weekend


----------



## dn0121

pcjohnnyb said:


> I am SOOOO ready for the weekend



u sure about that?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> u sure about that?



positive.
I'm not a complainer, but today has pretty much sucked since I went to bed alone last night  Now today at work is just making me want to do this 

So, yes, I can't wait to get home, eat some Subway, play some pool...etc


----------



## kvj21075

theres this big bear at famous Daves in waldorf that i know would look perfect if i bent over infront of- hes got his paw in the air likes hes going to smack some booty!!! its true, i do like to hump things ....


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> theres this big bear at famous Daves in waldorf that i know would look perfect if i bent over infront of- hes got his paw in the air likes hes going to smack some booty!!! its true, i do like to hump things ....



Ok! I'm in love with you again!


----------



## jwwb2000

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Jameo

jwwb2000 said:


> Is it time to go home yet?



45 minutes


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Ok! I'm in love with you again!


when did u stop loving me???


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:


> 45 minutes



I just shared that text


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> when did u stop loving me???



 NEVER!!!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## geminigrl

<-----


----------



## pcjohnnyb

geminigrl said:


> <-----



Another dry night? 
You have a friend request on Myspace at least


----------



## geminigrl

pcjohnnyb said:


> Another dry night?
> You have a friend request on Myspace at least


 
Dry? Not I..
I accepted, I thought..


----------



## dn0121

have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> have a nice weekend everyone!


have a good trip


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> have a nice weekend everyone!



You too


----------



## frozenrain

Hey I know who will help me win



Yes you guessed it I am back in the game!!!!!!!


----------



## toppick08

Winner.........


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Winner.........


I just called you out in fc.. get back to the t/d game.


----------



## dn0121

ok this time i really do have to leave but I want to win so talk to you all later, have fun at the parties this weekend, and dont post after me.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> ok this time i really do have to leave but I want to win so talk to you all later, have fun at the parties this weekend, and dont post after me.



Ok


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> ok this time i really do have to leave but I want to win so talk to you all later, have fun at the parties this weekend, and dont post after me.


no prob


----------



## geminigrl

dn0121 said:


> ok this time i really do have to leave but I want to win so talk to you all later, have fun at the parties this weekend, and dont post after me.


 

We won't.


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Hey I know who will help me win
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you guessed it I am back in the game!!!!!!!


OMFG


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> OMFG


----------



## tyky

I win


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I win


----------



## geminigrl

me me me me me me me me

me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me


----------



## 4d2008

holy crap no NOT YOU!


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> holy crap no NOT YOU!


----------



## toppick08




----------



## frozenrain




----------



## frozenrain




----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## toppick08

:yep:


----------



## tyky




----------



## jwwb2000

My lip is feeling SO much better now that I have changed from a ring to a barbell


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> My lip is feeling SO much better now that I have changed from a ring to a barbell


----------



## WidowLady06

I win.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


>



please?


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> please?



me now. I win


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> me now. I win


----------



## LusbyMom




----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


>



 how are your son's poopy pants?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


>


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> how are your son's poopy pants?



LOL, he's all good!  It wasn't as bad as we thought


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> LOL, he's all good!  It wasn't as bad as we thought



 you guys are lucky!


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> you guys are lucky!



Ok, if you call it that


----------



## LusbyMom

I went to starbucks tonight... 4d wasn't there... so I took a pic of the sign and sent it to him


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I went to starbucks tonight... 4d wasn't there... so I took a pic of the sign and sent it to him



was he supose to be there, I read on another tread he had a surprise b-day party tonight :shrug:


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> was he supose to be there, I read on another tread he had a surprise b-day party tonight :shrug:



 No... he is at Starbucks often... So I of course had to think of him while I was there getting my hot chocolate


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> No... he is at Starbucks often... So I of course had to think of him while I was there getting my hot chocolate



Oh, I thought you went to meet them there


----------



## LusbyMom




----------



## LusbyMom

I GOT  A SITTER!!!  Winner!


----------



## ovred




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


 Im outta coffee  I WANT SOME DAMM COFFEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Im outta coffee  I WANT SOME DAMM COFFEE!!!!!!!!



You better make a run.......


----------



## WidowLady06

Happy good morning to everyone.  It's a chilly day.  Glad I have some nice hot coffee to warm me up.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Happy good morning to everyone. It's a chilly day. Glad I have some nice hot coffee to warm me up.


 I switched to Tea.


----------



## tyky

Hubby just went to donut Connection for donuts and coffee


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I GOT  A SITTER!!!  Winner!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Hubby just went to donut Connection for donuts and coffee


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>




we went to Linda's yesterday too


----------



## Beta84

maybe i should make some starbucks coffee...


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


>



Is the tea not cutting it?


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> we went to Linda's yesterday too



Linda's yesterday, Donut Connection this morning.  I have to hit the gym.  Tyky just went and left me to tend to the cling-ons.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> we went to Linda's yesterday too





Beta84 said:


> maybe i should make some starbucks coffee...





WidowLady06 said:


> Is the tea not cutting it?


No 


I want to go to linda's  anyone else around that wants to go? :shrug:


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I want to go to linda's  anyone else around that wants to go? :shrug:



I'm taking a carload of screaming girls to see Twilight in about an hour.


----------



## smdavis65

4D, go get some dayum coffee.


----------



## workaholic

I just had to send Tyky a text asking her to get me another coffee on her way home.  I am having a hard time getting going this morning.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I just had to send Tyky a text asking her to get me another coffee on her way home.  I am having a hard time getting going this morning.



I brought you your coffee, now get off your azz and start putting up the chair rail


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> I brought you your coffee, now get off your azz and start putting up the chair rail



  I am having a hard time getting motivate this morning.  It is too cold.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I am having a hard time getting motivate this morning.  It is too cold.



I think she needs to crack the  harder... that will motivate you


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> I think she needs to crack the  harder... that will motivate you



Usually we keep the whips put away while the kids are here.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I think she needs to crack the  harder... that will motivate you



Nah, I just usually start doing it myself and then he starts to panic thinking I am gonna screw it up and he jumps up and takes over


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Nah, I just usually start doing it myself and then he starts to panic thinking I am gonna screw it up and he jumps up and takes over



 That is what I do... especially when I start painting... hubby freaks out  and takes over!


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Nah, I just usually start doing it myself and then he starts to panic thinking I am gonna screw it up and he jumps up and takes over


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> That is what I do... especially when I start painting... hubby freaks out  and takes over!



Mine too, but he thinks a chic using power tools is


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> That is what I do... especially when I start painting... hubby freaks out  and takes over!



Tyky is *NOT* allowed to paint.  That was a disaster.  I have had one of our employees over here painting.  He is pretty good.  Tyky just has to pick the colors.


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Mine too, but he thinks a chic using power tools is



Oh yeah.  Chick with nothing but a tool belt on and knows how to work a compound miter saw.


----------



## tyky




----------



## LusbyMom

9001... wow..


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## toppick08

sockgirl77 said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## Kain99

Hahaha!  Saturday afternoon, the masses are gone.  I can win this thing! 

Woot!  I win losers!


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Hahaha!  Saturday afternoon, the masses are gone.  I can win this thing!
> 
> Woot!  I win losers!


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


>



Shot down in the prime of my life! 

Coming to CIP tonight pick?


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Shot down in the prime of my life!
> 
> Coming to CIP tonight pick?



yes......


----------



## tyky




----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


>



Are you coming TYKY?????


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Are you coming TYKY?????



As of right now I plan on it


----------



## MyPersonalDecoy

ovred said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## tyky




----------



## workaholic




----------



## 4d2008

Time to start pre gaming before the show...


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Time to start pre gaming before the show...



Only pre gaming I am doing is walking the dogs before the pizza is delivered


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Time to start pre gaming before the show...


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Time to start pre gaming before the show...





See you there


----------



## ovred




----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## toppick08




----------



## WidowLady06

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## LusbyMom

Morning.....  

Why am I awake already?


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Morning.....
> 
> Why am I awake already?



Did you do Hulas?


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Did you do Hulas?



Yes... where the hell were you????


----------



## amotley




----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Yes... where the hell were you????



We went home.  It was late and the booty was calling.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> We went home.  It was late and the booty was calling.



well   TYKY got all  and  over the pink dress woman.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> well   TYKY got all  and  over the pink dress woman.



Thanks to Mojo putting my azz on stage


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Thanks to Mojo putting my azz on stage


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> well   TYKY got all  and  over the pink dress woman.



She was the worst of them.  I wasn't really paying attention to all of them but she seemed to be the worst.  The other ones were tolerable.  Or maybe I just had a lot to drink.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> She was the worst of them. * I wasn't really paying attention to all of them *but she seemed to be the worst.  The other ones were tolerable.  Or maybe I just had a lot to drink.



Oh please!! you couldn't take your eyes of them... especially the grannie bra one


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Oh please!! you couldn't take your eyes of them... especially the grannie bra one



I thought her name was "Hanes her Way".  BTW it wasn't her way at all.  They had already gone away.  

Plus "Lilly" was on my Jock.


----------



## amotley




----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I thought her name was "Hanes her Way".  BTW it wasn't her way at all.  They had already gone away.
> 
> Plus "Lilly" was on my Jock.



Whatever her name was she was 

but you were lovin on Lilly and trying to steal her from anna nichole


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Whatever her name was she was
> 
> but you were lovin on Lilly and trying to steal her from anna nichole



It didn't take much.  Anna must not have been doing something right.


----------



## amotley




----------



## Beta84

workaholic said:


> She was the worst of them.  I wasn't really paying attention to all of them but she seemed to be the worst.  The other ones were tolerable.  Or maybe I just had a lot to drink.



  tolerable???  no!


----------



## workaholic

Beta84 said:


> tolerable???  no!



Ok well maybe I was a bit intoxicated


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Ok well maybe I was a bit intoxicated


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



I know I was mixing it up.  Beer/Liquor/Beer.  I think there was some kind of punnany drink in there too.

Oh yeah had some wine too.


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## tyky




----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



You are always eating in here.  You are gonna weigh 400lbs.


----------



## amotley

workaholic said:


> You are always eating in here.  You are gonna weigh 400lbs.


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky




----------



## amotley




----------



## tyky

Ravens won today, Skins won today

Puggy, I'm sorry about your Phins


----------



## workaholic

We need to have a party for the skins vs ravens game.


----------



## geminigrl

Brrrrr! I'm gonna go curl up in my bed!


----------



## sockgirl77

geminigrl said:


> Brrrrr! I'm gonna go curl up in my bed!



I'm already there.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> We need to have a party for the skins vs ravens game.



yes we do


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> yes we do



There you have it.  The wife has spoken.  12/7 1:00pm we are having a party.    Wear your colors.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> There you have it.  The wife has spoken.  12/7 1:00pm we are having a party.    Wear your colors.


----------



## sockgirl77

workaholic said:


> There you have it.  The wife has spoken.  12/7 1:00pm we are having a party.    Wear your colors.



Thanks for the invite. I know where you live.


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> Thanks for the invite. I know where you live.


----------



## workaholic

sockgirl77 said:


> Thanks for the invite. I know where you live.



BTW its pot luck.  

Wear your teams colors.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> BTW its pot luck.
> 
> Wear your teams colors.



So will the pole be up? And what if our team isn't one of the two playing?


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> So will the pole be up? And what if our team isn't one of the two playing?



Well if your team isn't the skins or the ravens, then you should be naked. 

And if you are naked the pole will be up.  The stripper pole that is.


----------



## workaholic

BTW Dudes are not alowed to come naked.


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


>


I stalk. 


workaholic said:


> BTW its pot luck.
> 
> Wear your teams colors.



Turquoise, Black, and Silver.


----------



## workaholic

sockgirl77 said:


> I stalk.
> 
> 
> Turquoise, Black, and Silver.



Panthers suck


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Well if your team isn't the skins or the ravens, then you should be naked.
> 
> And if you are naked the pole will be up.  The stripper pole that is.



 You want to see my hubby naked?


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> BTW Dudes are not alowed to come naked.



That's not what TYKY said!


----------



## sockgirl77

workaholic said:


> Panthers suck



Yeah, but they're my team.


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> You want to see my hubby naked?



Please refer to post above.

I will call up to Roses and see if "Hanes Her Way" can come do a special show for you.


----------



## workaholic

sockgirl77 said:


> Yeah, but they're my team.



Gotta stick with them through the good and bad.

That's me and the Terps.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Please refer to post above.
> 
> I will call up to Roses and see if "Hanes Her Way" can come do a special show for you.



Not for me... your wifey was the one  over her... She couldn't stop talking about how  she was.


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Not for me... your wifey was the one  over her... She couldn't stop talking about how  she was.



She did jump up on stage to dance with her.  I was wondering why she was looking for her 18 hour bra this morning.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Not for me... your wifey was the one  over her... She couldn't stop talking about how  she was.





workaholic said:


> She did jump up on stage to dance with her.  I was wondering why she was looking for her 18 hour bra this morning.



Eff you both


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Eff you both


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Eff you both



  Your blue bra was much much hotter then "hanes her way"


----------



## workaholic

My METROCRAP is acting up again.  Going out right in the middle of the game!!!!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


>





I am gonna trade in all my VS bras for 18 hour bras and see how much you like that


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Your blue bra was much much hotter then "hanes her way"



I need details on how you know what color her bra was last night.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Your blue bra was much much hotter then "hanes her way"



I musta been to show my bra, good thing I didn't show my matching thomg


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> I am gonna trade in all my VS bras for 18 hour bras and see how much you like that



Your boobs look great in anything.  But better in nothing.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I need details on how you know what color her bra was last night.





Not tellin!


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> I musta been to show my bra, good thing I didn't show my matching thomg



Yeah I got to see that.  It was


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I need details on how you know what color her bra was last night.



Obviously I showed everyone!  I blame it all on Mojo tho, he was the one that lifted me up on the stage with her


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I musta been to show my bra, good thing I didn't show my matching thomg



You didn't show me your matching thomg... but you did show me that  thong which matched your blue bra


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Obviously I showed everyone!  I blame it all on Mojo tho, he was the one that lifted me up on the stage with her



I obviously had a lot to drink last night.  This was only confirmed when I woke up at 4:00am naked on the living room floor.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Obviously I showed everyone!  I blame it all on Mojo tho, he was the one that lifted me up on the stage with her



Can't blame Mojo for me seeing it... it wasn't at Roses...


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Can't blame Mojo for me seeing it... it wasn't at Roses...



No, I was talking about how much I had to drink to recover from getting being on stage at Roses.  Tequilla makes your clothes come off


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> No, I was talking about how much I had to drink to recover from getting being on stage at Roses.  Tequilla makes your clothes come off



I believe I did see you willingly walk up to the stage... all by yourself... and dance with Lily


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I believe I did see you willingly walk up to the stage... all by yourself... and dance with Lily



I didn't dance with her, I just smacked her


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> I believe I did see you willingly walk up to the stage... all by yourself... and dance with Lily



I believe Lily was shaking her boobs in Tyky's face as well as clapping her azz cheeks for her.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I believe Lily was shaking her boobs in Tyky's face as well as clapping her azz cheeks for her.



thanks for the visual


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I believe Lily was shaking her boobs in Tyky's face as well as clapping her azz cheeks for her.



Yeah that's pretty much how it went down.. and she did not object at all..


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> thanks for the visual



What???

You were the one in front of the stage waiving your singles!!!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Yeah that's pretty much how it went down.. and she did not object at all..



You were watching, weren't you


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> What???
> 
> You were the one in front of the stage waiving your singles!!!



They were your singles actually!  You can turn in your man card now


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> You were watching, weren't you



and taking pics


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> They were your singles actually!  You can turn in your man card now



Yes they were.  And you grabbed them and ran to the stage when she came on.


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> and taking pics



oh I forgot about the camera!!!!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> and taking pics





workaholic said:


> Yes they were.  And you grabbed them and ran to the stage when she came on.



I'm not talking to you two anymore you're mean to me


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I'm not talking to you two anymore you're mean to me



Sorry that we had the same recollection of last nights events


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> I'm not talking to you two anymore you're mean to me





it was all   At least everything you did.


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> I'm not talking to you two anymore you're mean to me



It's Lusby's fault.  She introduced the RP drink.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> It's Lusby's fault.  She introduced the RP drink.



Yeah and it wasn't that good... it was more Rotten at ABC and YOU ordered it for her


----------



## LusbyMom

jwwb2000 said:


>



And where were you????


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Yeah and it wasn't that good... it was more Rotten at ABC and YOU ordered it for her



I ordered 1.  Your hubby ordered 4.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I ordered 1.  Your hubby ordered 4.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I ordered 1.  Your hubby ordered 4.



...............................


----------



## Kain99

May I say..... Thank God, Kain always bails super early!


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> May I say..... Thank God, Kain always bails super early!



 apparently I should have bailed early too, I was a mega ho


----------



## LusbyMom

Kain99 said:


> May I say..... Thank God, Kain always bails super early!



Yeah where the heck did you go??? Didn't even say goodbye


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> apparently I should have bailed early too, I was a mega ho



No Not a Ho.  Just Frisky.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> No Not a Ho.  Just Frisky.



Nope, Mega Ho!  Can I officially change my name from TYKY to Megaho


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Nope, Mega Ho!  Can I officially change my name from TYKY to Megaho



I like you being a Mega Ho.  It was 

Better than stuck up prude.


----------



## Kain99

workaholic said:


> I like you being a Mega Ho.  It was
> 
> Better than stuck up prude.



Ahh Hem! 

Stuck up prudes have a place in society.  

Huuuruupmmmmphhh!


----------



## tyky

Megaho wins


----------



## workaholic

Kain99 said:


> Ahh Hem!
> 
> Stuck up prudes have a place in society.
> 
> Huuuruupmmmmphhh!



Hey,

Get back to the Christmas Present thread.  We are busy planning the party you are throw us on the 26th.


----------



## Kain99

workaholic said:


> Hey,
> 
> Get back to the Christmas Present thread.  We are busy planning the party you are throw us on the 26th.



If Santa Claus deems me worthy of a blender.... I will drunk all your asses up!


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> If santa claus deems me worthy of a blender.... I will drunk al your asses up!



paarrrtttaaayyy at Kains


----------



## workaholic

Kain99 said:


> If santa claus deems me worthy of a blender.... I will drunk al your asses up!



  I like my azz being drunked up..


----------



## Kain99

It's on baitches! I got 56 acres of fun!  Check carefully with original forumites before signing up.  Some of it's haunted.

Now that we have legalities aside, bring it on!  I would love to have you all!


----------



## workaholic

Kain99 said:


> It's on baitches! I got 56 acres of fun!  Check carefully with original forumites before signing up.  Some of it's haunted.
> 
> Now that we have legalities aside, bring it on!  I would love to have you all!



All I need is a when and where.


----------



## workaholic

Going to bed.  I got hit with the sleepies.  Let us know when you get the details together.

Tyky and I will bring the Ice for the new blender.


----------



## Kain99

workaholic said:


> All I need is a when and where.



You seem to be a hard charger! Can't wait to have you!  

Sleeping now.  I've seen the biggest biatches here ever..... *Fall.  *

Talk to Fishin before ya venture in.  He literally ran screaming from my farm. No lie.  With good reason.

He's a big mean biatch!  I love him so much!  However, he can  tell ya.


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> It's on baitches! I got 56 acres of fun!  Check carefully with original forumites before signing up.  Some of it's haunted.
> 
> Now that we have legalities aside, bring it on!  I would love to have you all!



..can I come ?


----------



## WidowLady06

Good Morning, everyone.....I win.  Have a great day!


----------



## Mousebaby

Is this thread going to die like CCPE did?  I'm kinda wishing it would!


----------



## 4d2008

Mousebaby said:


> Is this thread going to die like CCPE did? I'm kinda wishing it would!


Long Live CCPE!


----------



## frozenrain

Mousebaby said:


> Is this thread going to die like CCPE did?  I'm kinda wishing it would!



only when I win


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hi good morning, good morning hi.  I win, win I!


----------



## geminigrl

Morning!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Hi good morning, good morning hi. I win, win I!


win dont you, win I.


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> win dont you, win I.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> win dont you, win I.



.win i that is fact the but won have you that think you let will I


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

Morning all............


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> .win i that is fact the but won have you that think you let will I


.you met first I minute the lost you as funny very actually is win to me allowing your think you that fact The.


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


>


 
awwww


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Morning all............


Hey gorgeous, missed you this weekend


----------



## geminigrl

BBL..Gonna eat my french toast.


----------



## kvj21075

i was going t osomce to CIP, but my plans got messed up  i didnt get to lex park till 8 and i had to go see a movie  have fun??


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> .you met first I minute the lost you as funny very actually is win to me allowing your think you that fact The.




 .you beat i least at so me than loser bigger a are you therefore ,loser biggest the you make would that you met i when lost i If


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i was going t osomce to CIP, but my plans got messed up  i didnt get to lex park till 8 and i had to go see a movie  have fun??


ya, it was a great time, wish you coulda made it.


GypsyQueen said:


> .you beat i least at so me than loser bigger a are you therefore ,loser biggest the you make would that you met i when lost i If


complaints no.times of alot. me beat have you yes, Yes.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> ya, it was a great time, wish you coulda made it.
> 
> complaints no.times of alot. me beat have you yes, Yes.


crap, i was trying to break yours and gypsys code, jumping around from word to wrod, not realizing it was that easy!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> crap, i was trying to break yours and gypsys code, jumping around from word to wrod, not realizing it was that easy!


----------



## kelb




----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


morning hot stuff ;o)


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> morning hot stuff ;o)



I'll be in your neck of the woods all week!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'll be in your neck of the woods all week!


 

......


.....how did u know i live in the woods????


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> ......
> 
> 
> .....how did u know i live in the woods????



pervd told me


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> pervd told me


well im free tuesday (after work, before house) and weds (after work) and friday


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


Morning beautifull. how was your weekend?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> well im free tuesday (after work, before house) and weds (after work) and friday



Wanna get some dinner or something on tuesday? BB has band practice so I'm all alone 



4d2008 said:


> Morning beautifull. how was your weekend?



It was good! I did some BB work this weekend and I think I got thru!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Wanna get some dinner or something on tuesday? BB has band practice so *I'm all alone *



not anymore!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> It was good! I did some BB work this weekend and I think I got thru!


Outstanding


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> not anymore!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


cuz wez gettinz dinnaz


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Outstanding



 Thanks for being so sweet


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> cuz wez gettinz dinnaz



  SWEET!


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> Thanks for being so sweet



Dont let him fool you, girl.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Thanks for being so sweet


Anything for my girls, you should know that.


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> Dont let him fool you, girl.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Dont let him fool you, girl.


except for you.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> except for you.


i need pancakes


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i need pancakes


Anytime


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> except for you.



huh?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Catching up on these threads is always interesting


----------



## WidowLady06

Hm.  I'm bored, I'm lonely, I'm hungry, so therefore...I win.  Anyone care to challenge me?  Entertain me?  Feed me?


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> Hm.  I'm bored, I'm lonely, I'm hungry, so therefore...I win.  Anyone care to challenge me?  Entertain me?  Feed me?



I'm sure someone here would put something in your mouth


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> I'm sure someone here would put something in your mouth



That might kill two birds with one stone.  If it's good, all three!


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> That might kill two birds with one stone.  If it's good, all three!


----------



## GypsyQueen

WidowLady06 said:


> That might kill two birds with one stone.  If it's good, all three!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'm sure someone here would put something in your mouth


heyyyyyyy, i actually wrote that!!! but i dont know why it didnt post 

oh well, great minds think alike


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> heyyyyyyy, i actually wrote that!!! but i dont know why it didnt post
> 
> oh well, great minds think alike


----------



## kvj21075

this place is sucking death


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> this place is sucking death


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

I win yet?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I win yet?


no, but where have u been?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


>






4d2008 said:


> I win yet?



Not quite


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> Not quite


yay! you got it


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> no, but where have u been?



He is hiding. Remember?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> He is hiding. Remember?


he is too fat to hide


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075




----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


>




What would you say is lacking on my myspace?  Or do you like it as-is?


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> What would you say is lacking on my myspace?  Or do you like it as-is?


what is yo myspace?


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> What would you say is lacking on my myspace?  Or do you like it as-is?



It's fine the way it is!  It's only hs to make you happy
 is there something wrong with mypage

And why didn't I see you this weekend


----------



## rich70

I can't belive nobody has won yet!


I win!!!!!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I can't belive nobody has won yet!
> 
> 
> I win!!!!!



You can't come back and win


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> You can't come back and win



How come?:shrug: I only took a couple weeks off.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> How come?:shrug: I only took a couple weeks off.



Cause I win


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Cause I win



 Lets share the win!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Cause I win



In Yuma Arizona, its 81 degrees and I am wearing a t-shirt!

I win!!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Lets share the win!



Ok, if you wanna share my free lap dance at Roses


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> In Yuma Arizona, its 81 degrees and I am wearing a t-shirt!
> 
> I win!!


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Ok, if you wanna share my free lap dance at Roses



Ok, you win!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> what is yo myspace?


how's about you give me yours...you gotta have my last name to add me 



tyky said:


> It's fine the way it is!  It's only hs to make you happy
> is there something wrong with mypage
> 
> And why didn't I see you this weekend



Yeah.  I just need to add something.  Its been the same for, like I said...like a year+ 
no there's nothing wrong with your page   I didn't get to spend much time looking around though...was busy doing homework when I added you or looked at yours or whatever.

We were pet sitting this weekend....again.  No more of that for awhile though...but we were actually right in the area of CIP, sort of, and I passed by when I went out to go to get a headlight and stuff, but it was like..hours before ya'll were getting there :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



So long as work sez its okay and points to where he wants me to bite you!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> So long as work sez its okay and points to where he wants me to bite you!!!


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> how's about you give me yours...you gotta have my last name to add me
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  I just need to add something.  Its been the same for, like I said...like a year+
> no there's nothing wrong with your page   I didn't get to spend much time looking around though...was busy doing homework when I added you or looked at yours or whatever.
> 
> We were pet sitting this weekend....again.  No more of that for awhile though...but we were actually right in the area of CIP, sort of, and I passed by when I went out to go to get a headlight and stuff, but it was like..hours before ya'll were getting there :shrug:


i pmed it


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I can't belive nobody has won yet!
> 
> 
> I win!!!!!



: and... your SIL was in big trouble


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> : and... your SIL was in big trouble



Uh oh! What happened? I guess it's a good thing that I didn't go.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Uh oh! What happened? I guess it's a good thing that I didn't go.


Have you heard from


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Have you heard from



No. I still haven't. I hope everything is ok. Have you?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> No. I still haven't. I hope everything is ok. Have you?



 whats up? I just got back last week and am about to leave again.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> No. I still haven't. I hope everything is ok. Have you?


wow, no I havent. Not a word  Really hope she is ok..


----------



## kelb

I win


----------



## geminigrl

WIN!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I win



 Nice try!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Nice try!



ok




















































*I WIN*


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I win


nope


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I WIN*



Ok, thats better. But you still don't win!!!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Ok, thats better. But you still don't win!!!





Oh yeah.. AND I dont rememeber saying your 2nd quote?!
:
You should use the ACTUAL quote in your siggy... there is no proof that I actually said that


----------



## kvj21075

......................... ....... ........................


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Oh yeah.. AND I dont rememeber saying your 2nd quote?!
> :
> You should use the ACTUAL quote in your siggy... there is no proof that I actually said that


you said that second quote to me... im think


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Oh yeah.. AND I dont rememeber saying your 2nd quote?!
> :
> You should use the ACTUAL quote in your siggy... there is no proof that I actually said that



I tried to but I don't know how. And yes you said it to kvj. You're posts make the best siggy's.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I tried to but I don't know how. And yes you said it to kvj. You're posts make the best siggy's.



OH I luv me sum kvj! we have a hot date coming up.. from what I heard her outfit is going to be  and there just might be humping involved...depending how drunk she gets


----------



## UncleBacon

I just got done watching rocky II III and IV just started so I know I win...I gots the eye of the tiger


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Does anyone have $50,000 I can borrow, interest free, with no deadline to pay it off?

Figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> OH I luv me sum kvj! we have a hot date coming up.. from what I heard her outfit is going to be  and there just might be humping involved...depending how drunk she gets


oh there will be humping!!! alcohol or not!


----------



## geminigrl

pcjohnnyb said:


> Does anyone have $50,000 I can borrow, interest free, with no deadline to pay it off?
> 
> Figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.


 
If I had 50k my ass would not be here.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I tried to but I don't know how. And yes you said it to kvj. *You're posts make the best siggy's*.



 I KNOW.. I have heard amnit!:


----------



## geminigrl

kvj21075 said:


> oh there will be humping!!! alcohol or not!


 
Where should I be to take video?


----------



## WidowLady06

pcjohnnyb said:


> Does anyone have $50,000 I can borrow, interest free, with no deadline to pay it off?
> 
> Figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.



only if I win


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> oh there will be humping!!! alcohol or not!



:hump: I love humping.. bring your cam! I'll tell them its your B-day and you can hump the sombraro.. But I get your fried ice cream


----------



## pcjohnnyb

geminigrl said:


> If I had 50k my ass would not be here.



Where is "here"? :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> :hump: I love humping.. bring your cam! I'll tell them its your B-day and you can hump the sombraro.. But I get your fried ice cream


i can have my fried icecream only if u lick it off my body!


----------



## rich70

geminigrl said:


> Where should I be to take video?



Standing behind me!!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Standing behind me!!


:


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i can have my fried icecream only if u lick it off my body!



 Fried ice cream alla Boobies.. my favorite


----------



## geminigrl

rich70 said:


> Standing behind me!!


 
*okletsgo*


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Fried ice cream alla Boobies.. my favorite



See there is another one


----------



## kvj21075

ill be sure to shower with soap tonight!!!


----------



## rich70

geminigrl said:


> *okletsgo*



I'll drive, you navigate.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> See there is another one



  DAMN IT!!


(well atleast you can practice now)


----------



## geminigrl

rich70 said:


> I'll drive, you navigate.


 
Wwiill ddoo!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> DAMN IT!!
> 
> 
> (well atleast you can practice now)



Thanks! I got it now!!


----------



## WidowLady06

Yummy - I love fried ice cream.


----------



## GypsyQueen

i win, end of freaking story.


----------



## tyky




----------



## geminigrl

I win!


----------



## rich70

I Win!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> Yummy - I love fried ice cream.



wanna go?


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


>



Who you 'ing? You can always go.. its in calvert though...


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> Who you 'ing? You can always go.. its in calvert though...



i was just ing to .  

I have family in town.    I still have to finally *meat* you.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> i was just ing to .
> 
> I have family in town.  I still have to finally *meat* you.


My god, Kitty Vomit Juice, Kelb, AND Gypsy all having dinner together... I think Id have a heart attack. Thats just WAY to much hotness in one room, you all will burn the place down..


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> My god, Kitty Vomit Juice, Kelb, AND Gypsy all having dinner together... I think Id have a heart attack. Thats just WAY to much hotness in one room, you all will burn the place down..




maybe too much for your old ass but there is plenty of bacon to handle all of that


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> maybe too much for your old ass but there is plenty of bacon to handle all of that


I wish you luck my friend, all 3 of them have certain talents. None are the same. If you need me to pick you up after (or call your next of kin when they are done with your arse) just let me know.


----------



## UncleBacon

they're all going to tap out


----------



## UncleBacon

its cool I'll make sure atleat one of them screams your name


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> its cool I'll make sure atleat one of them screams your name


Thats why your my boy  (I do believe its my turn though, the last one you had screamed my name as well so I need to get on ball and get your name called out over speaker phone one of these nights) Did I ever tell you that  agreed to do it but then we broke up That would have been all for you cause it was from "her".


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> Thats why your my boy  (I do believe its my turn though, the last one you had screamed my name as well so I need to get on ball and get your name called out over speaker phone one of these nights) Did I ever tell you that  agreed to do it but then we broke up That would have been all for you cause it was from "her".




well aint that a son of a b!tch


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## pcjohnnyb

frozenrain said:


>




Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## dn0121




----------



## GypsyQueen

Good night err body.


----------



## 4d2008

so since everyone is leaving I guess that means I win.


----------



## frozenrain

pcjohnnyb said:


> Have a good evening everyone.



.you too


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> wanna go?



when?  I have to trek kids around a bit, but I'd love to.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> so since everyone is leaving I guess that means I win.



nope, sorry, I'm still here.....


----------



## flomaster

Beiing that its 3:18 now to your 5:18 right now I win.


----------



## flomaster

Posting again to have my 5555th post cuz I think its cool.  yes no need to tell me I am a dork!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Posting again to have my 5555th post cuz I think its cool.  yes no need to tell me I am a dork!


----------



## ovred




----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Posting again to have my 5555th post cuz I think its cool.  yes no need to tell me I am a dork!



 


So how's the ears?


----------



## UncleBacon

hearts on fire 
strong desire


----------



## tyky

UncleBacon said:


> hearts on fire
> strong desire



did you see the pics from Saturday


----------



## UncleBacon

yup and right now I have hearts on fire from john cafferty stuck in my head because of rocky 4


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## tyky




----------



## LusbyMom




----------



## UncleBacon

awesome pics by the way


----------



## tyky

UncleBacon said:


> awesome pics by the way


----------



## dn0121




----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


>


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



Not another night with nothing but smileys.  This thread is doomed.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Not another night with nothing but smileys.  This thread is doomed.



you sound like Kain


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> you sound like Kain



A genius in the making!  WOOT!


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> A genius in the making!  WOOT!


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


>



I Rub Off.  

Always have.


----------



## geminigrl

Kain99 said:


> I Rub Off.
> 
> Always have.


 

Uhhh huh


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Not another night with nothing but smileys.  This thread is doomed.



Would you rather hear #####ing? Because I am really in a #####ing mood and am totally ticked off...


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


>



 Stranger.... where ya been hiding?


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

went to ohio on friday, than houston the week before that. I'm back now to regain my place as king.


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> went to ohio on friday, than houston the week before that. I'm back now to regain my place as king.



 Keep dreaming!


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## WidowLady06

Morning. It is here.


----------



## Mousebaby

We need one of those slam your face on the desk smiley's, this thread is beginning to become another CCPE!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				Mousebaby said:
			
		

> We need one of those slam your face on the desk smiley's, this thread is beginning to become another CCPE!



beginning?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> beginning


----------



## Mousebaby

4d2008 said:


>



Weeeeell, you know what I mean!?!?!


----------



## 4d2008

Mousebaby said:


> Weeeeell, you know what I mean!?!?!


I know what your trying to say and that is

4D is the WINNER!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> 4D is the WINNER!!!!!!!!!!​






Uh, no.


----------



## Beta84

Mousebaby said:


> We need one of those slam your face on the desk smiley's, this thread is beginning to become another CCPE!



well it's either people talk about random crap or they keep being retarded and post "I WIN IM THE LAST ONE TO POST" just to be shot down on the next thread.  I'll take the CCPE alternative over a useless thread that makes me want to bang my head against a wall 
i win


----------



## Mousebaby

Beta84 said:


> well it's either people talk about random crap or they keep being retarded and post "I WIN IM THE LAST ONE TO POST" just to be shot down on the next thread.  I'll take the CCPE alternative over a useless thread that makes me want to bang my head against a wall
> i win


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> well it's either people talk about random crap or they keep being retarded and post "I WIN IM THE LAST ONE TO POST" just to be shot down on the next thread. I'll take the CCPE alternative over a useless thread that makes me want to bang my head against a wall
> i win


I win


----------



## geminigrl

Hello, good moaning! 





I win.


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> Hello, good moaning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win.


good MOANING!


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> good MOANING!


 

Indeed!


----------



## GypsyQueen

I win, i better still be the winner when i get back from my meeting.  OR ELSE!


----------



## geminigrl

GypsyQueen said:


> I win, i better still be the winner when i get back from my meeting. OR ELSE!


 
YoU wIlL...


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I win, i better still be the winner when i get back from my meeting. OR ELSE!


You lost sorry  Now Im going to text you during your meeting just to make sure you know YOU LOST!!


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> I win, i better still be the winner when i get back from my meeting.  OR ELSE!



just helping this get to the next page so you'll really feel sad about your chances of winning!


----------



## frozenrain

As she says "I wanna win"


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> I win, i better still be the winner when i get back from my meeting.  OR ELSE!


or else youre going to spank me like the bad girl I am???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> or else youre going to spank me like the bad girl I am???


I better get some pics sent to my phone tonight from your dinner.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I better get some pics sent to my phone tonight from your dinner.


you mean u dont want to pour the chocolate sauce all over our bodys???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you mean u dont want to pour the chocolate sauce all over our bodys???


You are making it very hard to stay in hiding you know that


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> or else youre going to spank me like the bad girl I am???


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You are making it very hard to stay in hiding you know that


why are you in hiding??? i never got to meat you.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> why are you in hiding??? i never got to meat you.



he's scared you'll break him


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> You lost sorry  Now Im going to text you during your meeting just to make sure you know YOU LOST!!



Good thing i forgot my phone at my desk, c***.



Beta84 said:


> just helping this get to the next page so you'll really feel sad about your chances of winning!



what a freaking sweetheart! 



kvj21075 said:


> or else youre going to spank me like the bad girl I am???







kvj21075 said:


> you mean u dont want to pour the chocolate sauce all over our bodys???



I dont like chocolate that much.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> why are you in hiding??? i never got to meat you.


Not really "hiding" just taking a little break. Staying @ home a "little" more (alone @ home a "little" more 2) 


Beta84 said:


> he's scared you'll break him


That will never happen.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Good thing i forgot my phone at my desk, c***.


Kinda figured that since you didnt reply


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Good thing i forgot my phone at my desk, c***.
> 
> 
> 
> what a freaking sweetheart!



Aren't I?  

and maybe u should put ur phone on vibe or turn it off.  But now that I know I can cause trouble with that, beware!  

so is  still on planet earth or are we still searching?


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Not really "hiding" just taking a little break. *Staying @ home a "little" more* (alone @ home a "little" more 2)
> 
> That will never happen.



 to that.  the economy is tanking, Christmas is coming, money is getting tight, so coffee nights are more at home than at *$, but still able to budget some fun.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> he's scared you'll break him



oh, i def would, id make him cry like a big baby!



GypsyQueen said:


> I dont like chocolate that much.



well do u like margaritas and queso?? does that mean you are coming out tonight too??? 



4d2008 said:


> Not really "hiding" just taking a little break. Staying @ home a "little" more (alone @ home a "little" more 2)
> 
> That will never happen.



youre old


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> to that.  the economy is tanking, Christmas is coming, money is getting tight, so coffee nights are more at home than at *$, but still able to budget some fun.



christmas (or hanukah) only matters when you plan on buying people presents and not being cheap


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> to that. the economy is tanking, Christmas is coming, money is getting tight, so coffee nights are more at home than at *$, but still able to budget some fun.


Ill still hit up *$'s nights  


kvj21075 said:


> oh, i def would, id make him cry like a big baby!
> youre old


Your ALL talk 


Beta84 said:


> christmas (or hanukah) only matters when you plan on buying people presents and not being cheap


Im not even buying MY KIDS presents this year, Im online right now looking at plane tickets so thats going to be the entire families present. ME!!! Just going to be late because I wont be flying in untill the 30th.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Im not even buying MY KIDS presents this year, Im online right now looking at plane tickets so thats going to be the entire families present. ME!!! Just going to be late because I wont be flying in untill the 30th.



My present is going to be a very long drive to see my husband.  Only to turn around and drive a long way home.  Sounds like you have the better present.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Ill still hit up *$'s nights



we still do some, but we cut back in other places.  at least fuel is cheap for now so that is helping out.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Ill still hit up *$'s nights
> 
> Your ALL talk
> 
> Im not even buying MY KIDS presents this year, Im online right now looking at plane tickets so thats going to be the entire families present. ME!!! Just going to be late because I wont be flying in untill the 30th.



you can't go empty handed!  bring them yo-yos


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> you can't go empty handed!  bring them yo-yos


and hit them in the head with them!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> and hit them in the head with them!


Whats funny is I would.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Anyone else like (comedian) Rodney Carrington?
Pretty darn funny IMO


----------



## kvj21075

my bf is a comedian ) i like him


----------



## tyky




----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> my bf is a comedian ) i like him



you look sorta different than I expected 
not in a bad way at all, just not what I expected at all


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> you look sorta different than I expected
> not in a bad way at all, just not what I expected at all


 She is hot


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> you look sorta different than I expected
> not in a bad way at all, just not what I expected at all



what did you expect?


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> you look sorta different than I expected
> not in a bad way at all, just not what I expected at all


what did u expect? furry, four paws and "meow!"


----------



## kvj21075

how do u put youtube videos in here?


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> what did u expect? furry, four paws and "meow!"



Meow and a leather suit, complete with whip....


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> you look sorta different than I expected
> not in a bad way at all, just not what I expected at all





WidowLady06 said:


> Meow and a leather suit, complete with whip....



Thats tonight


----------



## kvj21075

YouTube - David at Improv.wmv


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> Thats tonight



Crap, I miss all the fun.


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> You are making it very hard to stay in hiding you know that





yeah you're really doing a good job with that whole hermit thing


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Crap, I miss all the fun.


you could just be a bad mom and ditch them tonight...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> She is hot


Thats what I'm saying  



kelb said:


> what did you expect?



:shrug:
idk. she sounds like more of a slut than you sometimes


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> yeah you're really doing a good job with that whole hermit thing


I am :shrug: I didnt go out last night AND I was alone, Im not going out tonight and I "think" Ill be alone, Im not going out tomorrow.. Thats pretty good so far if I say so myself :shrug: I didnt mean I was staying off of the forums if thats what your trying to say...


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> Thats what I'm saying
> 
> 
> 
> :shrug:
> idk. she sounds like more of a slut than you sometimes


wtf!?!?!?! im a virgin! i dont even know what a penis looks like!!!! ive never been on pornhub.com!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> wtf!?!?!?! im a virgin! i dont even know what a penis looks like!!!! ive never been on pornhub.com!!!!


The last pic I sent you was my penis.  

Truth / Dare nights are fun!!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> wtf!?!?!?! im a virgin! i dont even know what a penis looks like!!!! ive never been on pornhub.com!!!!


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> I am :shrug: I didnt go out last night AND I was alone, Im not going out tonight and I "think" Ill be alone, Im not going out tomorrow.. Thats pretty good so far if I say so myself :shrug: I didnt mean I was staying off of the forums if thats what your trying to say...





I have to hit up target after work wanna do the whole starbucks thing


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> YouTube - David at Improv.wmv


no one watched my bf???


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> no one watched my bf???



No can do, at work :shrug:


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> YouTube - David at Improv.wmv



 Funny


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> no one watched my bf???



I just finished....our connection at work SUCKS and it takes forever to load.  Very good though.   And yummy.


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> I have to hit up target after work wanna do the whole starbucks thing


With who? 


kvj21075 said:


> no one watched my bf???


 I cant watch it here hun sorry


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> With who?
> 
> I cant watch it here hun sorry




with me motha sucka


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> with me motha sucka


Maybe, as I said before I "think" Ill be alone tonight.


----------



## kvj21075

aghhhh works sucks!


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> aghhhh works sucks!



Um, yeah.  



Why does work suck?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> aghhhh works sucks!


Tell me about it.


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> Maybe, as I said before I "think" Ill be alone tonight.




nothing late....when I get off work


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Um, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does work suck?


cause no one can watch youtube  i cant either  i dont mind my work tho, or errrrrrrr the work i actually do.




i was going to write the work i do, do

hehe doodoo


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> cause no one can watch youtube  i cant either  i dont mind my work tho, or errrrrrrr the work i actually do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to write the work i do, do
> 
> hehe doodoo



I watched it and replied


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> nothing late....when I get off work


Just let me know when your done cause I might be into something around that time, also thinking about tearing apart that spare room and getting to all my x-mas stuff. I just might decorate this year.


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> cause no one can watch youtube  i cant either  i dont mind my work tho, or errrrrrrr the work i actually do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to write the work i do, do
> 
> hehe doodoo



did you snort when you laughed at doodoo?


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> Just let me know when your done cause I might be into something around that time, also thinking about tearing apart that spare room and getting to all my x-mas stuff. I just might decorate this year.




ok...I'll let you know...since I have a house does that mean I have to decorate


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I watched it and replied


yes and thank you )



WidowLady06 said:


> did you snort when you laughed at doodoo?



no, i went :barrawr:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> cause no one can watch youtube  i cant either  i dont mind my work tho, or errrrrrrr the work i actually do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to write the work *i do, do*
> 
> hehe doodoo


 I thought I was the only person who pointed that out when someone says it.



4d2008 said:


> Just let me know when your done cause I might be into something around that time, also thinking about tearing apart that spare room and getting to all my x-mas stuff. I just might decorate this year.



Do it 
We're already done


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> I thought I was the only person who pointed that out when someone says it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do it
> We're already done


my retarded uncle says doodoo, and ewwwwwwwwwwwwww you stink!!!


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> no one watched my bf???



watching now but for some stoopid reason my youtube is in French, and there is nothing I hate more then France.


----------



## kvj21075

my bf is not french ???


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> ok...I'll let you know...since I have a house does that mean I have to decorate


yes


pcjohnnyb said:


> Do it
> We're already done


Still only thinking about it. 


dn0121 said:


> watching now but for some stoopid reason my youtube is in French, and there is nothing I hate more then France.


----------



## GypsyQueen

I dont need an update for this thread. I already know i won.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Still only thinking about it.



Well I think you should do it.
I love the holidays though.
Christmas decorations/music are like, instant mood enhancers


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Well I think you should do it.
> I love the holidays though.
> Christmas decorations/music are like, instant mood enhancers


So is a bottle of Patron :shrug:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> So is a bottle of Patron :shrug:



And when you put them together, you'll be almost as jolly as Saint Nick


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> my retarded uncle says doodoo, and ewwwwwwwwwwwwww you stink!!!




I'm not related to you and I'm polish not retarded


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> I'm not related to you and I'm polish not retarded


my bad


----------



## UncleBacon

get that sh!t right motha sucka before you catch a beating


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> get that sh!t right motha sucka before you catch a beating


ooowuh promise?


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> ooowuh promise?


cause i would slam your face in a stinky icky toilet!!!


----------



## UncleBacon

damn right I do...I'll rip your spine out and club you like a baby seal too


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> damn right I do...I'll rip your spine out and club you like a baby seal too


----------



## kvj21075

ill be back, gotta rub one off to the dead baby seal....


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> ill be back, gotta rub one off to the dead baby seal....



Your siggys are gonna get a lot of people in trouble.. and if you got one of them from "last post" tread then keep an eye out for the winner.. it might go *POOF* today


----------



## kvj21075

are we being too dirty????


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> are we being too dirty????



hush your mouth.  there's no such thing as too dirty.....


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> are we being too dirty????



I LOVE your new one! lol


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> I LOVE your new one! lol



thankyouverymuch  :doffshat:


----------



## kvj21075

saw a show with a guy using a plunger on a toilet.... it was like a man doing a big fat chick!


----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> saw a show with a guy using a plunger on a toilet.... it was like a man doing a big fat chick!



  Do you often take things and turn them into sexual situations


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Do you often take things and turn them into sexual situations


uhhhhhhhh.....


who are you to talk!!!


look at all your dirty siggys!!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Do you often take things and turn them into sexual situations



Doesn't everybody?


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I win.



:blowskisses:  No, you don't.


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> Doesn't everybody?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> uhhhhhhhh.....
> 
> 
> who are you to talk!!!
> 
> 
> look at all your dirty siggys!!!





pcjohnnyb said:


> Doesn't everybody?



I know but someone using a plunger in a toilet does NOT make me think of sex, not in the least, JMO


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> :blowskisses:  No, you don't.


there you go again- talking about blowing......


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I know but someone using a plunger in a toilet does NOT make me think of sex, not in the least, JMO


what if the plunger were in the shape of a GIANT man tool???


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I know but someone using a plunger in a toilet does NOT make me think of sex, not in the least, JMO



agreed.
UNLESS he was using the...handle end.
I assumed that had to be the case  if not...it makes little sense in my vivid imagination


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> So how's the ears?



More better today. Must be al that Moose Drool I drank last night!!!  Thanks for asking.  

I win by the way!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> what if the plunger were in the shape of a GIANT man tool???



  no

I have a giant man tool that is real so maybe that is why I don't visualize everyday things as man tools


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> More better today. Must be al that Moose Drool I drank last night!!!  Thanks for asking.
> 
> I win by the way!



More better? Sorry someone who says "more better" does not get to win


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> More better? Sorry someone who says "more better" does not get to win


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> there you go again- talking about blowing......



at least it's not followed by "Ow! My eye!"


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> no
> 
> I have a giant man tool that is real so maybe that is why I don't visualize everyday things as man tools



Are you calling me a tool?

Get to work?


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> at least it's not followed by "Ow! My eye!"


hahahhaahhahaha


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> no
> 
> I have a giant man tool that is real so maybe that is why I don't visualize everyday things as man tools



I'm telling work that you called him a giant tool.


...


workaholic said:


> Are you calling me a tool?
> 
> Get to work?



Great minds


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Are you calling me a tool?
> 
> Get to work?



I meant that you have a giant 

I just had to ask KVJ why she turns everything into a sexual comment, that girl must have to throw out her panties after posting in here


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> I meant that you have a giant
> 
> I just had to ask KVJ why she turns everything into a sexual comment, that girl must have to throw out her panties after posting in here



I have a feeling she doesnt wear any...


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I have a feeling she doesnt wear any...


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> I have a feeling she doesnt wear any...


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


>



I also have a feeling you are about to get 'ed


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I have a feeling she doesnt wear any...


hehe u know me too well


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> hehe u know me too well



Have a feeling.. Hoping.. same DIF


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I also have a feeling you are about to get 'ed



Nah, I can't reach him, he is in his office


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Nah, I can't reach him, he is in his office


ok, ok , ill try picking my mind up out of the gutter.....


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> ok, ok , ill try picking my mind up out of the gutter.....



Im not saying to get your mind out of the gutter, I just don't want to think of a man tool eveytime I see a plunger.  If you know what I mean


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ok, ok , ill try picking my mind up out of the gutter.....


Please dont do that.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Please dont do that.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Im not saying to get your mind out of the gutter, I just don't want to think of a man tool eveytime I see a plunger.  If you know what I mean


but what if u are constipated???


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> but what if u are constipated???


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> but what if u are constipated???



If I am sitting on the toilet trying to have a BM, I do not wanna think about a man tool


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> If I am sitting on the toilet trying to have a BM, I do not wanna think about a man tool



$hit and peni$


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> If I am sitting on the toilet trying to have a BM, I do not wanna think about a man tool


GEEZE! no one has seen "zack and miri make a porno" anal is suppose to be good for constipation! see?!?! it all ties together....


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> $hit and peni$


kvj got a pick of me trying to put my balls in the toilet water, I guess I shoulda pooped in there first.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> GEEZE! no one has seen "zack and miri make a porno" anal is suppose to be good for constipation! see?!?! it all ties together....



Seems to me it would CAUSE constipation.. just stuffing it right back up there


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> kvj got a pick of me trying to put my balls in the toilet water, I guess I shoulda pooped in there first.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Seems to me it would CAUSE constipation.. just stuffing it right back up there



nope.
you'd be surprised.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> kvj got a pick of me trying to put my balls in the toilet water, I guess I shoulda pooped in there first.



that wouldve lasted me a week!



kelb said:


> Seems to me it would CAUSE constipation.. just stuffing it right back up there



youd think that...



pcjohnnyb said:


> nope.
> you'd be surprised.



its kinda like a plunger- itll suck it right outta you!!!!


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> nope.
> you'd be surprised.



Not constipated anymore?


----------



## WidowLady06

new meaning to $hit on a stick, huh?


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> new meaning to $hit on a stick, huh?



 NOT my cup of tea!


unless I'm drunk


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Not constipated anymore?



Why strain when you can just have someone plunge you?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> NOT my cup of tea!
> 
> 
> *unless I'm drunk*


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> NOT my cup of tea!
> 
> 
> *unless I'm drunk*



margaritas tonight!!!!

4D you really wanna miss otu on this???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> margaritas tonight!!!!
> 
> 4D you really wanna miss otu on this???


 hell no I dont want to miss out on this.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> hell no I dont want to miss out on this.



 neither do I.


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> neither do I.


thatll teach you for having kids!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> thatll teach you for having kids!!




ok..that was pretty funny lol


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> thatll teach you for having kids!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> thatll teach you for having kids!!


 for real... Just sell them...


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> for real... Just sell them...



Oh Oh Oh good idea.. then you can buy me dinner tonight!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> More better? Sorry someone who says "more better" does not get to win



Muchisimas gracias senora.  Me siento mejor!

Better?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Muchisimas gracias senora.  Me siento mejor!
> 
> Better?



  Press 1 for english


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> for real... Just sell them...



You buying?



kelb said:


> Oh Oh Oh good idea.. then you can buy me dinner tonight!



If I do manage to ever make money off these kids, I'll buy all my forum friends dinner....


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Oh Oh Oh good idea.. then you can buy me dinner tonight!


2 things y im not going.

1) I was not thought of at first when you asked kitty vomit juice out.

2) BB would prob get 

Other wise I would have had dinner and paid for ya.


----------



## geminigrl

Make a lil love...


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> 2 things y im not going.
> 
> 1) I was not thought of at first when you asked kitty vomit juice out.
> 
> 2) BB would prob get
> 
> Other wise I would have had dinner and paid for ya.





1.) Yes you were you just dont know that!

2.) BB would totaly be like   Unless there was a bunch of people going


----------



## tyky

geminigrl said:


> Make a lil love...



get down tonight


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> get down tonight



get down tonight


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Muchisimas gracias senora.  Me siento mejor!
> 
> Better?



Soy tan feliz que usted se siente mejor. Ahora vuelva a casa por favor.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> 2.) BB would totaly be like   Unless there was a bunch of people going



So he's one of "those" people then?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> 1.) Yes you were you just dont know that!
> 
> 2.) BB would totaly be like   Unless there was a bunch of people going


but 4D will pay? i feel like pimpin out KelB....




hey 4D...wanna have dinner tonight???? hehehhehe


----------



## kelb

Deseo que usted baje en m# por favor


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Press 1 for english



Much better ma'am.  I feel much better!


----------



## geminigrl

kelb said:


> get down tonight


 
do a lil dance


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Soy tan feliz que usted se siente mejor. Ahora vuelva a casa por favor.



I am so happy that you feel better.  Now return home please


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> Deseo que usted baje en m# por favor



Sera un placer


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Much better ma'am.  I feel much better!



¿Quiere usted conseguir las alas rojas otra vez?


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> So he's one of "those" people then?



Would you like if your GF went out with a guy who talked about banging her out?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> ¿Quiere usted conseguir las alas rojas otra vez?



No, en estos dias no es mi gusto!!


----------



## geminigrl

I'm reporting this thread if you ####ers don't speak ENGLISH now!


----------



## tyky

Gano, ahora dejo este hilo


----------



## frozenrain

geminigrl said:


> I'm reporting this thread if you ####ers don't speak ENGLISH now!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> No, en estos dias no es mi gusto!!



 Not, in these you gave it not is my pleasure!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Would you like if your GF went out with a guy who talked about banging her out?


so my boyfriend asked me last night "what would u think if i met some guy off aforum and had dinner with him?"

and i replied" id think you would be gay"

and he said "exactly!"

so apparently im a lesbian now


----------



## kelb

LusbyMom said:


> ¿Quiere usted conseguir las alas rojas otra vez?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> so my boyfriend asked me last night "what would u think if i met some guy off aforum and had dinner with him?"
> 
> and i replied" id think you would be gay"
> 
> and he said "exactly!"
> 
> so apparently im a lesbian now



Your not 







j/k  bi


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Gano, ahora dejo este hilo



You still lose!! You ramera


----------



## kelb

¡No no no gano.. chupador! ¡Usted pierde!


----------



## geminigrl

LusbyMom said:


> You still lose!! You ramera


 
Ohhhh keep talking like that


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> ¿Quiere usted conseguir las alas rojas otra vez?



WTF, red wings


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> so my boyfriend asked me last night "what would u think if i met some guy off aforum and had dinner with him?"
> 
> and i replied" id think you would be gay"
> 
> and he said "exactly!"
> 
> so apparently im a lesbian now



Adoro a lesbianas

I mean...

I love lesbians


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Your not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k  bi


thats what i said!

haha 
jk


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Would you like if your GF went out with a guy who talked about banging her out?


:shrug:
She knows if she cheats then its over...and I trust her not to cheat...so it wouldn't be a thing for me 



geminigrl said:


> I'm reporting this thread if you ####ers don't speak ENGLISH now!






kvj21075 said:


> so my boyfriend asked me last night "what would u think if i met some guy off aforum and had dinner with him?"
> 
> and i replied" id think you would be gay"
> 
> and he said "exactly!"
> 
> so apparently im a lesbian now



Interesting thinking


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> thats what i said!
> 
> haha
> jk


Adoro a lesbianas too


----------



## geminigrl

Uno....Er I mean 1....


----------



## kelb

KV.. tell the BF to come have dinner and drinks  Its ok with me...


----------



## tyky

ok last one

hizo Flo gana las alas rojas con Lusbymom


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> ok last one
> 
> hizo Flo gana las alas rojas con Lusbymom


----------



## kelb

geminigrl said:


> Uno....Er I mean 1....





WTG


----------



## kelb

¿Estas personas puestas saben cómo utilizar el internet... ahora hacen ellos? LOL


----------



## LusbyMom

Hey Flo...

Quiero mirar en su ventana y usted no está all#.


----------



## geminigrl

bese mi asno


 Take that!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Not, in these you gave it not is my pleasure!!



Not my taste dork


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> ok last one
> 
> hizo Flo gana las alas rojas con Lusbymom



 yo no digo


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> KV.. tell the BF to come have dinner and drinks  Its ok with me...


he works till 6 and then has to pick up some stuff in waldorf, and he doesnt like mexican.... plus i dotn want him to know about "us" mwahahhahahahhaha


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> ok last one
> 
> hizo Flo gana las alas rojas con Lusbymom



I do believe Mr. Lusby might have issue with that as well as it would be like doing my sister!  YUK!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> he works till 6 and then has to pick up some stuff in waldorf, and he doesnt like mexican.... plus i dotn want him to know about "us" mwahahhahahahhaha



I told my bf to come have drinks  but he has band practice till 8


----------



## WidowLady06

A hottie just walked into the office.  Yummy.  BRB, I'm going to throw my panties at him....


----------



## LusbyMom

kelb said:


> ¿Estas personas puestas saben cómo utilizar el internet... ahora hacen ellos? LOL



These people put know how to utilize the internet... now they do they?  

Si'


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I do believe Mr. Lusby might have issue with that as well as it would be like doing my sister!  YUK!


----------



## kelb

LusbyMom said:


> These people put know how to utilize the internet... now they do they?
> 
> Si'



psst... you are using the wrong translating site.. thats why its making it all funny


----------



## LusbyMom

geminigrl said:


> bese mi asno
> 
> 
> Take that!



I will kiss your burro


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> I do believe Mr. Lusby might have issue with that as well as it would be like doing my sister!  YUK!



 

I didn't know you saw me as your sister... what about  and


----------



## kelb

¡Necesito sexo.. alguien me lo da a m#! !!!!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> I told my bf to come have drinks  but he has band practice till 8



NOT saying this is the case, but it just occurred to me...doesn't "band practice" sound like a perfect excuse to sneak away and bang some other chick?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I didn't know you saw me as your sister... what about  and


----------



## 4d2008

Some girl just tossed her panties at me!


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> NOT saying this is the case, but it just occurred to me...doesn't "band practice" sound like a perfect excuse to sneak away and bang some other chick?



It would.. if he wasnt in a band


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> NOT saying this is the case, but it just occurred to me...doesn't "band practice" sound like a perfect excuse to sneak away and bang some other chick?


thats band camp!


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> NOT saying this is the case, but it just occurred to me...doesn't "band practice" sound like a perfect excuse to sneak away and bang some other chick?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Some girl just tossed her panties at me!



#### thats funny


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> Some girl just tossed her panties at me!


 
Did ya sniff um?


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Some girl just tossed her panties at me!


----------



## 4d2008

geminigrl said:


> Did ya sniff um?


duh!!! :shrug:


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> duh!!! :shrug:



What did they smell like?


----------



## LusbyMom

kelb said:


> psst... you are using the wrong translating site.. thats why its making it all funny



Yo no utilizo al traductor equivocado


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Some girl just tossed her panties at me!



  good one.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Some girl just tossed her panties at me!


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> duh!!! :shrug:


 
And?


----------



## LusbyMom

kelb said:


> ¡Necesito sexo.. alguien me lo da a m#! !!!!!


----------



## kelb

LusbyMom said:


> Yo no utilizo al traductor equivocado



No, pero usted está utilizando el lugar equivocado. Su traducción equivocada LOL


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> What did they smell like?


Christmas Morning.


WidowLady06 said:


>


----------



## LusbyMom

kelb said:


> What did they smell like?



Tomatoes


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Yo no utilizo al traductor equivocado



didn't you take spanish in HS


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> didn't you take spanish in HS



Yes... maybe that is the problem.. it was a long time ago


----------



## kelb

*Yo ganar!*


----------



## kvj21075

poop


----------



## geminigrl

yo momma


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> poop


Pee


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Yes... maybe that is the problem.. it was a long time ago



oh, yeah I forgot how damn old you are

hsnap:


















j/k


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Some girl just tossed her panties at me!



Crusties?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> oh, yeah I forgot how damn old you are
> 
> hsnap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k



Next time you won't have to worry about Mojo tossing you on the stage.. I will make sure I do it when hanes her way is up there


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Crusties?



They are now


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> *Yo ganar!*



No puedes ganar porque mi miembro es mas grande que el de usted.


----------



## Beta84

WidowLady06 said:


> A hottie just walked into the office.  Yummy.  BRB, I'm going to throw my panties at him....





4d2008 said:


> Some girl just tossed her panties at me!


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Crusties?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Next time you won't have to worry about Mojo tossing you on the stage.. I will make sure I do it when hanes her way is up there



  I effin love her, I will have to turn into Megaho again


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


>



No matter how wet ya get, its gotta dry up at some point!


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> No puedes ganar porque mi miembro es mas grande que el de usted.



Lo sentimos pero no puede ganar porque tengo una vagina y usted no!


----------



## Kain99

flomaster said:


> No matter how wet ya get, its gotta dry up at some point!



True, but The DNA that is left behind is forever!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> No matter how wet ya get, its gotta dry up at some point!



:snort:


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Lo sentimos pero no puede ganar porque tengo una vagina y no!


Burrito.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Tu nececitas maciarse.

(Not sure if the spelling is right)


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> No matter how wet ya get, its gotta dry up at some point!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Tu nececitas maciarse.
> 
> (Not sure if the spelling is right)


Taco


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Taco



pink :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> Lo sentimos pero no puede ganar porque tengo una vagina y usted no!



Okay everyone within view just heard me snort!  LMAO.  Can't select avi's on this computer for some reason hence the LMAO.


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> Okay everyone within view just heard me snort!  LMAO.  *Can't select avi's *on this computer for some reason hence the LMAO.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Okay everyone within view just heard me snort!  LMAO.  Can't select avi's on this computer for some reason hence the LMAO.



put a : on one side of the lmao and : on the other side and you will have


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> pink :shrug:


Is there any other kind? :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

no espanol por favor.  estupido extranjeros (or something)

   van a mexico putas


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> put a : on one side of the lmao and : on the other side and you will have


: lmao :


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Is there any other kind? :shrug:



not when it comes from your mouth


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Is there any other kind? :shrug:



green


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> : lmao :


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> green


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



That's like rotten kitty


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> not when it comes from your mouth





tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> That's like rotten kitty


----------



## kvj21075

LusbyMom said:


> That's like rotten kitty


( i iz not rotten....


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> ( i iz not rotten....



not you


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> ( i iz not rotten....



u wantz cheezburger?


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> : lmao :



retard.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> u wantz cheezburger?


icanhazcheezbugga?


----------



## WidowLady06

Gas is $1.47 in Lusby - this means road trips are back on.  Where to go?


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Gas is $1.47 in Lusby - this means road trips are back on.  Where to go?


what gas station?


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> what gas station?



County, and Fastop is $1.49.....either way, I'm going somewhere.

Maybe I'll go to Tyson's Corner this weekend.

Oh, yeah, I was doing that anyway......


----------



## Beta84

WidowLady06 said:


> County, and Fastop is $1.49.....either way, I'm going somewhere.
> 
> Maybe I'll go to Tyson's Corner this weekend.
> 
> Oh, yeah, I was doing that anyway......



That's not really a road trip!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> That's not really a road trip!


----------



## WidowLady06

Beta84 said:


> That's not really a road trip!



No, it's not.  I want a good road trip.  I wanna go somewhere.  I wanna do something fun.  I wanna do someone fun.  I'm BORED.


and maybe just a wee horny


----------



## dn0121

We just got back from one and it was so nice to fill up for under $20.


----------



## kvj21075

egh not even 2  yet


----------



## UncleBacon

where are these gas stations cause I'm driving to Jersey


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> where are these gas stations cause I'm driving to Jersey


if they were up your butt you'd know


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> where are these gas stations cause I'm driving to Jersey



On the side of the road somewhere :shrug:


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> if they were up your butt you'd know




that might not be entirely true


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> that might not be entirely true


is your bunghole loose?


----------



## UncleBacon

oh wait and if I jammed a chainsaw up you butt....I mean is has to be your bull


----------



## GypsyQueen

Ill be going to Canada nezt month.  Maybe i should stock up on gas now.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Ill be going to Canada nezt month.  Maybe i should stock up on gas now.



wtf is wrong with u!


----------



## UncleBacon

canada in the winter....smartest thing I've heard all day


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


> wtf is wrong with u!





UncleBacon said:


> canada in the winter....smartest thing I've heard all day



I am going to with the GF to see her parents for Christams.

You know, people live in Canada, thats right, even in the winter time.


----------



## UncleBacon

well remember they say whats tha aboot and eh and doncha knooow


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> I am going to with the GF to see her parents for Christams.
> 
> You know, people live in Canada, thats right, even in the winter time.



eh, people live in canada?  that's crazy.  Have fun with that.  I'll miss you


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> egh not even 2  yet


Is this not the slowest day ever 




GypsyQueen said:


> I am going to with the GF to see her parents for Christams.
> 
> You know, people live in Canada, thats right, even in the winter time.


----------



## GypsyQueen

UncleBacon said:


> well remember they say whats tha aboot and eh and doncha knooow



Not so much were im going. Im going to Ottawa. Its a little closer to the French side of Canada.



Beta84 said:


> eh, people live in canada?  that's crazy.  Have fun with that.  I'll miss you



Ill miss you too poopy pie!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

UncleBacon said:


> well remember they say whats tha aboot and eh and doncha knooow




ah...canadians.


----------



## frozenrain

I have got the window open but I am boiling hot. 



                       .
                                                                                                                              .         .



I should therefore win


----------



## UncleBacon

I live with one....well he's from north dakota but that's canada enough


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Not so much were im going. Im going to Ottawa. Its a little closer to the French side of Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Ill miss you too poopy pie!



 
weirdo


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> weirdo



You're more of a weirdo


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


> You're more of a weirdo



nobody can top it!


----------



## WidowLady06

Focus, people.  I don't want to go to Canada.....where should I go?




Is 600 miles too much for a booty call?  That would be a road trip....


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Focus, people.  I don't want to go to Canada.....where should I go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is 600 miles too much for a booty call?  That would be a road trip....



It is a lil far when you can pick up a guy at Roses 

Deep Creek has a lot of snow right now, you can go skiing at Wisp


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> It is a lil far when you can pick up a guy at Roses
> 
> Deep Creek has a lot of snow right now, you can go skiing at Wisp



I've never been skiing.. always wanted to though


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> It is a lil far when you can *pick up a guy at Roses*
> 
> Deep Creek has a lot of snow right now, you can go skiing at Wisp



Even my fat ass isn't that desperate


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> Deep Creek has a lot of snow right now, you can go skiing at Wisp



Never, ever, ever put the uncoordinated on two sticks and push them down a mountain.  Bad juju.  


More options?


----------



## UncleBacon

WidowLady06 said:


> Focus, people.  I don't want to go to Canada.....where should I go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is 600 miles too much for a booty call?  That would be a road trip....



st inigoes haha


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> Even my fat ass isn't that desperate



I may be getting that desperate.....it's been a LOOOOOOOOONG time.  Long time.  Very long time.


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> Never, ever, ever put the uncoordinated on two sticks and push them down a mountain.  Bad juju.
> 
> 
> More options?



Take a trip to Galtlinberg, Tenn.  It is very pretty and lots of little shops.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Never, ever, ever put the uncoordinated on two sticks and push them down a mountain.  Bad juju.
> 
> 
> More options?



Well what do you wanna do


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> st inigoes haha



  I'll be in your neck of the woods tonight.....


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> I may be getting that desperate.....it's been a LOOOOOOOOONG time.  Long time.  Very long time.


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> Take a trip to Galtlinberg, Tenn.  It is very pretty and lots of little shops.



I liked it there last time I went.  Been two years.  That's a possibility



tyky said:


> Well what do you wanna do



Um, have a few drinks, dance on a few tables, get me some lovin.....



Actually, I'd love to get away for a day or two and just have some fun.  If there's drinking, dancing and lovin involved, all the better.


----------



## UncleBacon

WidowLady06 said:


> I'll be in your neck of the woods tonight.....





score!!!


----------



## Beta84

So who wants to do Starbucks or something similar to that at 7:30-8ish tonight?


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> I liked it there last time I went.  Been two years.  That's a possibility
> 
> 
> 
> Um, have a few drinks, dance on a few tables, get me some lovin.....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'd love to get away for a day or two and just have some fun.  If there's drinking, dancing and lovin involved, all the better.




Hell if that is all you want to do, take a trip to the Inner Harbor.  Plenty of places to drink, dance, and I'm sure


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> So who wants to do Starbucks or something similar to that at 7:30-8ish tonight?



I loathe you.


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> I loathe you.



no, u love me.  I was actually thinking Charlie's could be another good idea.  Depends tho, anyone under 21 allowed to sit at the tables in the bar part, or just in the deli part?


----------



## WidowLady06

Beta84 said:


> So who wants to do Starbucks or something similar to that at 7:30-8ish tonight?



At 8ish I will have three crumb crunchers dripping wet driving by Starbucks.  Two of them aren't even mine. :sigh:

I could wave at you....


----------



## WidowLady06

jwwb2000 said:


> Hell if that is all you want to do, take a trip to the Inner Harbor.  Plenty of places to drink, dance, and I'm sure



Half the fun is getting there.  Pile people into the car and drive for hours to.....somewhere.

But if all else fails, Inner Harbor is all mine.


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> no, u love me.  I was actually thinking Charlie's could be another good idea.  Depends tho, anyone under 21 allowed to sit at the tables in the bar part, or just in the deli part?



Just grab a table on the bar side and yell at me what ya want to drink


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Is this not the slowest day ever



its cause i cant wait to meat you 



WidowLady06 said:


> Is 600 miles too much for a booty call?  That would be a road trip....



where is this booty call? maybe its on the way to mine and we can carpool....



kelb said:


> I've never been skiing.. always wanted to though



4th date?


----------



## jwwb2000

WidowLady06 said:


> Half the fun is getting there.  Pile people into the car and drive for hours to.....somewhere.
> 
> But if all else fails, *Inner Harbor* is all mine.



Just steer clear of the area on Dec 9 and 10.....I don't need anyone taking pics of my guyliner  self

TIA.


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> where is this booty call? maybe its on the way to mine and we can carpool....



An old friend in Massachusetts....been trying for years.  Might say yes one of these days.  Getting desperate.....


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> its cause i cant wait to meat you
> 
> 
> Meat me??? DITTO!
> where is this booty call? maybe its on the way to mine and we can carpool....
> 
> 
> lol
> 4th date?



HELL YEAH


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> Just grab a table on the bar side and yell at me what ya want to drink



u act like the tables are more than 6 feet from the bar


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> u act like the tables are more than 6 feet from the bar




There are people that actually think that


----------



## UncleBacon

booty call ladies my place


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> So who wants to do Starbucks or something similar to that at 7:30-8ish tonight?



Not me 
I'm trying to take this week off from ANYTHING.
but i'm still going to have to do homework since the semster ends in like 3 weeks


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> An old friend in Massachusetts....been trying for years.  Might say yes one of these days.  *Getting desperate*.....



CALLING PERV D... This is just what he needs.. where are you pervd??


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> CALLING PERV D... This is just what he needs.. where are you pervd??


----------



## WidowLady06

pcjohnnyb said:


> but i'm still going to have to do homework since the semster ends in like 3 weeks



Crap, don't remind me.  I was living in a nice little fantasy world until you crashed my hopes and dreams.  Now I'll actually have to start studying for finals.  You boob.


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> There are people that actually think that



ok we're goin to your hood now.  u happy?


----------



## flomaster

So its about a 20 something mile drive from the desert post I am assigned to and I forgot my laptop plug.  I go back to the hotel during lunch thinking its in hotel room.  Its not there either so 

While talking to the ex she sez,"did you check the car".  In my mind I was thinking "why the flip would it be in there you eeediot!!!"  It was in the back seat and I am now offically a LOOOOOZAAAAARRRRRRRR for the day.  The ex got a most justified I am sorry.

Now that I have admitted the err of my ways I win.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> So its about a 20 something mile drive from the desert post I am assigned to and I forgot my laptop plug.  I go back to the hotel during lunch thinking its in hotel room.  Its not there either so
> 
> While talking to the ex she sez,"did you check the car".  In my mind I was thinking "why the flip would it be in there you eeediot!!!"  It was in the back seat and I am now offically a LOOOOOZAAAAARRRRRRRR for the day.  The ex got a most justified I am sorry.
> 
> Now that I have admitted the err of my ways I win.


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> ok we're goin to your hood now.  u happy?




Time to get some of you lit


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> ok we're goin to your hood now.  u happy?



is 4d going?


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> is 4d going?



if nobody else went, he'd probably come out with the guys...we aren't who he's hiding from


----------



## UncleBacon

who's going where what the hell...I'm going to *$s target and charlies then home...or maybe straight home what the hell


----------



## Beta84

UncleBacon said:


> who's going where what the hell...I'm going to *$s target and charlies then home...or maybe straight home what the hell



charlie's at 7:30 according to u, iziot!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



Thank you!!!  Nice to feel some love so far away. :Buddies:


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> if nobody else went, he'd probably come out with the guys...we aren't who he's hiding from





I don't have a clue as to what is going on anymore.  I have been out of the loop for a week and see what happens


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> is 4d going?



Bring the birthday girl and I will fix her up a nice birthday shot


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> Thank you!!! Nice to feel some love so far away. :Buddies:


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> Bring the birthday girl and I will fix her up a nice birthday shot



  maybe kelb and kvj should change locations.  jwwb is the best bartender ever!


----------



## UncleBacon

ok I get off at 4....420 I should be at target 515ish starbucks from there I have no clue


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> Is this not the slowest day ever




yes it is. Im getting cabin fever,  AT WORK! 



UncleBacon said:


> ok I get off at 4....420 I should be at target 515ish starbucks from there I have no clue


----------



## Beta84

UncleBacon said:


> ok I get off at 4....420 I should be at target 515ish starbucks from there I have no clue



me either.  i still have to run home n crap so i dunno if *$ that early would work for me either.  :shrug:   This shouldn't be confusing.  Ahh I quit!


----------



## UncleBacon

charlies at 730 should be easy


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> charlies at 730 should be easy



Okay, now you're playing games.  I want to play games, too!


----------



## dn0121

Beta84 said:


> if nobody else went, he'd probably come out with the guys...we aren't who he's hiding from



poor 4d


----------



## flomaster

geminigrl said:


>



I love you too my dear!


----------



## geminigrl

flomaster said:


> I love you too my dear!


 
I lub you more!


----------



## kvj21075

ok- im leaving to go on my  date with kelB


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> ok- im leaving to go on my  date with kelB


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> ok- im leaving to go on my  date with kelB



I was just freshening up then I'm leaving


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


>



 The ONE time we hang out in calvert  Sure you cant come by for one drink.. kids gotta eat too right?


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> The ONE time we hang out in calvert  Sure you cant come by for one drink.. kids gotta eat too right?



how long will you be there...I won't be back in Calvert until 8:30....in time to pick up two other kids and drop all of them off at their houses...sh!tcr@pd@mn


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> how long will you be there...I won't be back in Calvert until 8:30....in time to pick up two other kids and drop all of them off at their houses...sh!tcr@pd@mn



WOW you are like a school bus 


I dont know really.. probably not that late. we are meeting at 5 so there is no way I can drink till 830 on a work night


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> WOW you are like a school bus
> 
> 
> I dont know really.. probably not that late. we are meeting at 5 so there is no way I can drink till 830 on a work night



:deepsigh:  I thought so......


I always miss the fun.....


----------



## dn0121

WidowLady06 said:


> :deepsigh:  I thought so......
> 
> 
> I always miss the fun.....



darn and I even had a coupon for ya


----------



## WidowLady06

dn0121 said:


> darn and I even had a coupon for ya



 That's for being mean.  Poopy pants.


----------



## flomaster

Did I win yet?


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Did I win yet?



no


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Did I win yet?



  hell, no.


----------



## WidowLady06

Okay, I have to start this evenings trek of the yard apes.  Everyone miss me terribly while I'm gone.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

WidowLady06 said:


> Okay, I have to start this evenings trek of the yard apes.  Everyone miss me terribly while I'm gone.



You, and everyone else, have a good evening  I win


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> hell, no.



LOVE YA TOO!!!! outta here for the day


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> LOVE YA TOO!!!! outta here for the day


----------



## kelb

I totally win because I had the hottest date ever tonight...



I would show you pics but beer goggles are abiatch.. and I think I might be drink... drunk


----------



## kvj21075

i keep burping tequila and quesadilla


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I totally win because I had the hottest date ever tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> I would show you pics but beer goggles are abiatch.. and I think I might be drink... drunk


STOP POSTING AT THE EXACT MOMENT I am!!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> STOP POSTING AT THE EXACT MOMENT I am!!!!!!!



I have no humpin pics :


----------



## geminigrl

kvj21075 said:


> i keep burping tequila and quesadilla


 
thats better then


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I have no humpin pics :


come back to my place


----------



## kvj21075

geminigrl said:


> thats better then


cum bubbles?


----------



## geminigrl

kvj21075 said:


> cum bubbles?


 

ummmmmmm yea


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> cum bubbles?



HOw come when you say that its cute.. when I say it.. its slutty


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> HOw come when you say that its cute.. when I say it.. its slutty


cause when u say it you actualyl have it in the puches of your cheeks..... i swallow mine first


----------



## geminigrl

kelb said:


> HOw come when you say that its cute.. when I say it.. its slutty


 
Say it and I'll decide..


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> cause when u say it you actualyl have it in the puches of your cheeks..... i swallow mine first



: I knew I was forgetting something


----------



## kelb

geminigrl said:


> Say it and I'll decide..



cum bubbles


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> cum bubbles


what a slut


----------



## geminigrl

kelb said:


> cum bubbles


----------



## kvj21075

geminigrl said:


>


and why did u not cum with us tonight?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> and why did u not cum with us tonight?



they are all slackers


----------



## geminigrl

kvj21075 said:


> and why did u not cum with us tonight?


 
I can cum later....


----------



## toppick08

geminigrl said:


> I can cum later....


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


>


i will need proof....


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>



YOu could have come too..er um. cum


----------



## geminigrl

toppick08 said:


>


 
Gonna help or something?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> YOu could have come too..er um. cum


your suppose to say cum, not act like u said cm after you said come after maening cum!

sheesh


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> your suppose to say cum, not act like u said cm after you said come after maening cum!
> 
> sheesh



cum cum cum cum  ok I got it now...

are we still in the last post thread.. this has got to go away soon


----------



## geminigrl

kelb said:


> cum cum cum cum ok I got it now...
> 
> are we still in the last post thread.. this has got to go away soon


 
We keep cumming like this and it will go away...


----------



## kvj21075

i keep burping like this and....... i dont know


----------



## kelb

we so need to hang out more


----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06

I may be going to a tattoo party this weekend.  I know what I want, but now the question is where.  It's a band of celtic knots....ankle or arm?  I already have one on my right ankle and my entire right thigh is tattooed.  Should I have the band on my left ankle, or should I do the arm thing.  HELP!


----------



## UncleBacon

WidowLady06 said:


> I may be going to a tattoo party this weekend.  I know what I want, but now the question is where.  It's a band of celtic knots....ankle or arm?  I already have one on my right ankle and my entire right thigh is tattooed.  Should I have the band on my left ankle, or should I do the arm thing.  HELP!





I love tatts...I now want to see pics of your ink


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> I love tatts...I now want to see pics of your ink



don't know if I ever bothered with a picture of the ankle, but I have the thigh around here somewhere


----------



## flomaster

No more virus and it only cost me a Pizza dinner with our IT guy to clean it out.  Gotta love those guys.

Did I win?


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> No more virus and it only cost me a Pizza dinner with our IT guy to clean it out.  Gotta love those guys.
> 
> Did I win?



Nope.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> No more virus and it only cost me a Pizza dinner with our IT guy to clean it out.  Gotta love those guys.
> 
> Did I win?



Guess what I pulled up on my email today..  A pic I thought I deleted... shall i post it?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Guess what I pulled up on my email today..  A pic I thought I deleted... shall i post it?



Is it a pic in my elephant thong?


----------



## WidowLady06

I'm going to bed with a bottle of whiskey.  Have a great night, everyone!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Is it a pic in my elephant thong?



No you just got that... this pic is OLD OLD OLD...


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm going to bed with a bottle of whiskey.  Have a great night, everyone!



Hmmmm I never thought you were a whiskey person... looks can be deciving


----------



## Mousebaby

*BANG!!!!​*

There I shot it, it's dead now, can we PLEASE move on?????


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Hmmmm I never thought you were a whiskey person... looks can be deciving



I am absolutely a whiskey person.  Straight up, out of the bottle if necessary.  It's the irish in me, you know.


----------



## LusbyMom

Mousebaby said:


> *BANG!!!!​*
> 
> There I shot it, it's dead now, can we PLEASE move on?????



If you want it to go away you can type a few choice words.. and it will go bye bye


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> I am absolutely a whiskey person.  Straight up, out of the bottle if necessary.  It's the irish in me, you know.



Must be why you smile all the time


----------



## Mousebaby

LusbyMom said:


> If you want it to go away you can type a few choice words.. and it will go bye bey



A few choice words!


Nothing, nada, zilch, didn't work!


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Must be why you smile all the time



Either that or the sociopathic thoughts running through my head......But I'll take the whiskey.  Yum.


----------



## LusbyMom

Mousebaby said:


> A few choice words!
> 
> 
> Nothing, nada, zilch, didn't work!



geez... you gotta have a potty mouth... and override the system that makes them change to ####


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> Either that or the sociopathic thoughts running through my head......But I'll take the whiskey.  Yum.



Next time i see you I am gonna smell your breath


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Next time i see you I am gonna smell your breath



   I'll remember to keep the altoids on hand.


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> I'll remember to keep the altoids on hand.



Okay so I know if I smell whistoids you have been drinking


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky




----------



## toppick08

Winner....


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## WidowLady06

Morning.    Thank God for coffee.


----------



## WidowLady06

WTH is with the gas stations?  I leave for work the prices are approx. $1.70 per gallon.  I come home from work, they're in the $1.49 range.  I go out for the night, they're at $1.57.  :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> WTH is with the gas stations? I leave for work the prices are approx. $1.70 per gallon. I come home from work, they're in the $1.49 range. I go out for the night, they're at $1.57. :shrug:


shhhhhhhh Dont complain... at least its still under 2.00


----------



## frozenrain

:


----------



## WidowLady06

frozenrain said:


> View attachment 56968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



Embrace the geek in you.


----------



## 4d2008

Hell Ya!!!! The Sound Track To That Song Rocks!!!!!!!!


----------



## frozenrain

WidowLady06 said:


> Embrace the geek in you.



Too right      


Geek is chic


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))


----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I win.


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


>



Where?


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


>


ok


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> *WOW you are like a school bus*
> 
> 
> I dont know really.. probably not that late. we are meeting at 5 so there is no way I can drink till 830 on a work night



Ouch, im sure she isnt fat kelb, geeze.  Not everyone can be as hot as you. 




Oh i win.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


I dont like your quote, Never try to do ANYTHING. If you "try" to do anything you already have failed. 

What does it mean when you say you "TRIED" to do something..

Just Do It.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> I dont like your quote, Never try to do ANYTHING. If you "try" to do anything you already have failed.
> 
> What does it mean when you say you "TRIED" to do something..
> 
> Just Do It.



Get off my ass.....


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> Get off my ass.....


haha i told my bf that last night


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Where?



Hmmm, considering the mood I'm in....



4d2008 said:


> ok







GypsyQueen said:


> Ouch, im sure she isnt fat kelb, geeze.  Not everyone can be as hot as you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i win.



No, not that big.....just rounded where it counts.....

Oh, and, no, you don't win.


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> haha i told my bf that last night



ah, the good ol' days....miss them.....


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Hmmm, considering the mood I'm in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not that big.....just rounded where it counts.....
> 
> Oh, and, no, you don't win.


we wouldnt know cause you didnt cum  but we had lots of fun )


----------



## kvj21075

i had the weirdest dream last night.... my bf's sister was rubbing my butt- ewwwwww


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Get off my ass.....


 You like it when Im on your ass


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> we wouldnt know cause you didnt cum  but we had lots of fun )



 Next time either a Monday, or a bit more notice.....I'll cum, I promise.


----------



## kelb

GOOD MORNING!

Today is FRIDAY  

so

I WIN!


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Next time either a Monday, or a bit more notice.....I'll cum, I promise.


oh i know you will!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> GOOD MORNING!
> 
> Today is FRIDAY
> 
> so
> 
> I WIN!


 hot stuff


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> You like it when Im on your ass


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> hot stuff



I toook my beer goggles off.. and your are still SUPER


----------



## GypsyQueen

I win, go head let it out, be all , it will get better, i promise.


----------



## kelb

Whats everyone doing tonight? One Louder is @ Hulas


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> GOOD MORNING!
> 
> Today is FRIDAY
> 
> so
> 
> I WIN!



  there's your prize.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Whats everyone doing tonight? One Louder is @ Hulas


if they play GnR i will nto be there, i likemy ears, and prefer not to shove a knife through them...


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> if they play GnR i will nto be there, i likemy ears, and prefer not to shove a knife through them...



I will stick my tongue in yoru ear while GnR is playing


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I will stick my tongue in yoru ear while GnR is playing


Im soooooooooooooooooooo there this time. 



:rolling a shiny quarter past you out the front door so you leave this thread and I win:


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Im soooooooooooooooooooo there this time.
> 
> 
> 
> :rolling a shiny quarter past you out the front door so you leave this thread and I win:



OH look a quarter


----------



## dn0121

what time u getting there kelb, or rather what time is the band starting.


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> what time u getting there kelb, or rather what time is the band starting.



I think they start @ 8. I have poot @ 7 so I'll prolly be there around 830 or 9.. if I can convince BB to go.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I think they start @ 8. I have poot @ 7 so I'll prolly be there around 830 or 9.. *if I can convince BB to go*.


aaannndddd Im back to staying home.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> aaannndddd Im back to staying home.



 

NO NO NO... you are going !

Everyone is going DAMN IT!  utsfootdown:


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> NO NO NO... you are going !
> 
> Everyone is going DAMN IT! utsfootdown:


Ill be there when it closes

parkin lot pimpin baby.


----------



## kvj21075

Having to listen to GnR crap is so worth it if your tongue is in my ear canal! Im there!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Im soooooooooooooooooooo there this time.





kelb said:


> I think they start @ 8. I have poot @ 7 so I'll prolly be there around 830 or 9.. if I can convince BB to go.





4d2008 said:


> aaannndddd Im back to staying home.



 You two are funny. Just get it over with and go out already!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> You two are funny. Just get it over with and go out already!



I am NOT in is FLOCK of woman!!


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> You two are funny. Just get it over with and go out already!





stranger


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> You two are funny. Just get it over with and *bang eachothers brains out already*!



better...


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Ill be there when it closes
> 
> parkin lot pimpin baby.



c'mon its GNR dude, time to get gnarly and go to paradise city to avoid the November rain and quench our appetite of destruction.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I am NOT in is FLOCK of woman!!



I know. You're in your own flock, aren't you?


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


> stranger



 What's up?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I know. You're in your own flock, aren't you?


flock you!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I am NOT in is FLOCK of woman!!


I know, the safest place to be is in my Flock, I keep you out of it for just in case reasons same with kitty vomit.. Im just waiting... 


rich70 said:


> What's up?


What up Rich!


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> NO NO NO... you are going !
> 
> Everyone is going DAMN IT!  utsfootdown:



Sorry but I'm not going.  I will be working and from what I gather, I will be busy with  So I will be forced to listen to some whiney ass country music that makes my ears bleed


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> flock you!






4d2008 said:


> I know, the safest place to be is in my Flock, I keep you out of it for just in case reasons same with kitty vomit.. Im just waiting...


----------



## kvj21075

safest place to be is in my bed


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> c'mon its GNR dude, time to get gnarly and go to paradise city to avoid the November rain and quench our appetite of destruction.


More then likely Ill be in for the night  why the HELL didnt you get in the middle of the 2 hotties last night and get someone else to take the pics?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> More then likely Ill be in for the night  why the HELL didnt you get in the middle of the 2 hotties last night and get someone else to take the pics?



He was being good!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> safest place to be is in my bed


Not when Im in it with you and  comes home.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> More then likely Ill be in for the night  why the HELL didnt you get in the middle of the 2 hotties last night and get someone else to take the pics?



No habla espanol :shrug:


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> flock you!



What did I say to get flocked off?:shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> He was being good!


He was lying to you, he is my brother, I know what goes on in his head.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> What did I say to get flocked off?:shrug:


i just thought you might like to get flocked, specially by me


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> More then likely Ill be in for the night  why the HELL didnt you get in the middle of the 2 hotties last night and get someone else to take the pics?


we didnt send u the pics with DN in them, they were too naughty for viewing


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> What up Rich!



How's it going? I guess no more Wing It Wednesday in the 'dorf anymore.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> we didnt send u the pics with DN in them, they were too naughty for viewing


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> we didnt send u the pics with DN in them, they were too naughty for viewing



dammit u were supposed to keep that quiet so  didn't find out


----------



## workaholic




----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> How's it going? I guess no more Wing It Wednesday in the 'dorf anymore.


Not today at least.  but I had a blast at the last one so we deff have to do it again.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> dammit u were supposed to keep that quiet so  didn't find out


To late, I already texted her.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Not today at least.  but I had a blast at the last one so we deff have to do it again.



 Maybe he was reffering to the stabbing


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> dammit u were supposed to keep that quiet so  didn't find out


i think she would like them, especially the ones with the donkey and peanut butter in them


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i think she would like them, especially the ones with the donkey and peanut butter in them



I like the one   with the mexican and the churro


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Maybe he was reffering to the stabbing


who cares about a stupid stabbing? Ill still go there.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Maybe he was reffering to the stabbing



Yep. But if we have you to protect us, we will be just fine.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> who cares about a stupid stabbing? Ill still go there.



Nothing is going to stand in the way of your HOOTERS


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Yep. But if we have you to protect us, we will be just fine.



I'll be your body guard


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> i just thought you might like to get flocked, specially by me



Well, you got a good point there.


What was I thinking


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> He was lying to you, he is my brother, I know what goes on in his head.





dn0121 said:


> dammit u were supposed to keep that quiet so  didn't find out





4d2008 said:


> To late, I already texted her.



Et tu, Brute?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I'll be your body guard



How can I say no to that. kelb, you are the bestest!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Et tu, Brute?


Not a chance in hell  Like Id ever drop a dime on you  Now if I get dirt on  you better believe Id give you heads up.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Not a chance in hell  Like Id ever drop a dime on you  Now if I get dirt on  you better believe Id give you heads up.



 

I don't know why Shakespeare popped into my head when I read that.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Not a chance in hell  Like Id ever drop a dime on you  Now if I get dirt on  you better believe Id give you heads up.



OH  LOOK A shiney Dime!!!


----------



## UncleBacon

oiawdoif09i dopjfidj djfkdjakf oipididd d;'due iopdjfieuf ckj idu dj a'[dpoiuf ';ap;'ldj f[podf adpfkadpkjf0irhgndvfl;,e urhvoqhi[q[iJDOIPFHAUPH[AP[AIDHUHG EIJ IUAIJ AOKD ajoi ioqawei adjoidaf id foplkd dfi dkjfdkfi kjewfjklef ioew jdaa[ijoiadj fkjldgru oa


----------



## dn0121

UncleBacon said:


> oiawdoif09i dopjfidj djfkdjakf oipididd d;'due iopdjfieuf ckj idu dj a'[dpoiuf ';ap;'ldj f[podf adpfkadpkjf0irhgndvfl;,e urhvoqhi[q[iJDOIPFHAUPH[AP[AIDHUHG EIJ IUAIJ AOKD ajoi ioqawei adjoidaf id foplkd dfi dkjfdkfi kjewfjklef ioew jdaa[ijoiadj fkjldgru oa



thats what she said


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> OH LOOK A shiney Dime!!!


ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> oiawdoif09i dopjfidj djfkdjakf oipididd d;'due iopdjfieuf ckj idu dj a'[dpoiuf ';ap;'ldj f[podf adpfkadpkjf0irhgndvfl;,e urhvoqhi[q[iJDOIPFHAUPH[AP[AIDHUHG EIJ IUAIJ AOKD ajoi ioqawei adjoidaf id foplkd dfi dkjfdkfi kjewfjklef ioew jdaa[ijoiadj fkjldgru oa


Speaking in tongues again?


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> Speaking in tongues again?




read between the lines and tell me what you see


----------



## dn0121

How to Get Rid of Your Wife | eHow.com


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> How to Get Rid of Your Wife | eHow.com


too much reading


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> too much reading



ya I got bored with it too, but it was funny to see that it was a topic.


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> OH  LOOK A shiney Dime!!!





kelb said:


> OH look a quarter



are you jewish?  you sound alot like me.


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> are you jewish?  you sound alot like me.



Nope.. but i love shiney things.. and sometimes.. mean people throw them and make me follow them out of a room :sad:


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> Nope.. but i love shiney things.. and sometimes.. mean people throw them and make me follow them out of a room :sad:



:throwsapennyonto4Dslap:


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> :throwsapennyonto4Dslap:



penny.. hmm not so shiney


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> oiawdoi*f*09i dopjfidj djfkdjakf oipididd d;'d*u*e iopdjfieuf *ck*j idu dj a'[dpoiuf ';ap;'ldj f[podf adpfkadpkjf0irhgndvfl;,e urhvoqhi[q[iJDOIPFHAUPH[AP[AIDHUHG EIJ I*U*AIJ AOKD ajoi ioqawei adjoidaf id foplkd dfi dkjfdkfi kjewfjklef ioew jdaa[ijoiadj fkjldgru oa


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> :throwsapennyonto4Dslap:


if youre trying to help him out u have to tie the shiny things around his sausage, and then tie her hands behind her back, so then she will have to use her mouth


----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


> penny.. hmm not so shiney



dropsthesilverdollaronmyownlap


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> if youre trying to help him out u have to tie the shiny things around his sausage, and then tie her hands behind her back, so then she will have to use her mouth


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


>




good job


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> o*i*aw*do*if09i d*o*pjfi*d*j djfkdjakf *o*ipididd d;'due i*o*pdjfieuf ckj idu dj a'[dpoiuf ';ap;'ldj f[p*o*df adpfkadpkjf0irhg*n*dvfl;,e *4*23urhvoqhi[q[iJ*D*OIPFHAUPH[AP[AIDHUHG EIJ IUAIJ AOKD ajoi ioqawei adjoidaf id foplkd dfi dkjfdkfi kjewfjklef ioew jdaa[ijoiadj fkjldgru oa



:shrug:


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> dropsthesilverdollaronmyownlap



Oh look .. a silver dollar


----------



## kvj21075

....


----------



## 4d2008

damm bunny poop..........


----------



## tyky

I win


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> Oh look .. a silver dollar



:nomnomnomnomnom:


----------



## jwwb2000

I'm headed to Tearrific........


----------



## workaholic

Is anyone working today?


----------



## WidowLady06

workaholic said:


> Is anyone working today?



I'm at work, does that count?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> :nomnomnomnomnom:


...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

workaholic said:


> Is anyone working today?




Yes


----------



## 4d2008

workaholic said:


> Is anyone working today?


I just got home from work :shrug:


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I just got home from work :shrug:



You suck.  I still have another 2 hours.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> ...



clob on my knob
like corn on the cob


----------



## geminigrl

workaholic said:


> Is anyone working today?


 
Yeah, sure.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> clob on my knob
> like corn on the cob


check in with me
and do your job


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Is anyone working today?



I'm here aren't I, but not for long

Aren't you going 4 wheeling


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> check in with me
> and do your job


Squeeze on my nutz
Lick on my buttz


----------



## Gtmustang88

I am about to leave work.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> check in with me
> and do your job



BB wants to go.. so.. WE ARE IN!!!  KV you have to come now.. Bring you BF


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> BB wants to go.. so.. WE ARE IN!!!  KV you have to come now.. Bring you BF


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> BF wants to go.. so.. WE ARE IN!!!



:fixed:


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> BB wants to go.. so.. WE ARE IN!!!  KV you have to come now.. Bring you BF


i still get tongue in my ear right?


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> :fixed:



You are sooooo NOT going... but if you do... come tap me on the shoulder and tell me who you are!!



kvj21075 said:


> i still get tongue in my ear right?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>





Black-Francis said:


> :fixed:



OH YEAH AND...


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


and you have a very nice ass I would say.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> and you have a very nice ass I would say.



If you ask Rich its not as nice as that waitress at DraggInn


----------



## flomaster

Its 64 degrees and raining at my location.  Do I win?


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Its 64 degrees and raining at my location. Do I win?


nope. sorry


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> If you ask Rich its not as nice as that waitress at DraggInn



Now you know I didn't say that. That was your little buddy. You know I love your ass kelb!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> nope. sorry



Can't blame me for tryin!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Now you know I didn't say that. That was your little buddy. You know I love your ass kelb!



 oh yeah and HES NOT MY FRIEND :


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> I'm here aren't I, but not for long
> 
> Aren't you going 4 wheeling



Was supposed to but I am trying to make a buck or two before the day is over.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Was supposed to but I am trying to make a buck or two before the day is over.


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>



Are you guys coming to play tonight?


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Are you guys coming to play tonight?



:shrug: it's up to Work


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> Are you guys coming to play tonight?



That depends on Tyky.  And a babysitter.

I am always down for playing with you.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

workaholic said:


> That depends on Tyky. * And a babysitter.*
> I am always down for playing with you.



We're already watching 2, whats a couple more?  

wait.
thats not tonight.
It seemed like it was friday already


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> We're already watching 2, whats a couple more?
> 
> wait.
> thats not tonight.
> It seemed like it was friday already



Are you guys coming out tonight?

We always have a babysitter


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Are you guys coming out tonight?
> 
> We always have a babysitter



Negative.
I think I'm in trouble right now anyway   I say things that have that result 
I don't even know where everyone is planning on going , but I hadn't planned to go out at least :shrug:


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Negative.
> I think I'm in trouble right now anyway   I say things that have that result
> I don't even know where everyone is planning on going , but I hadn't planned to go out at least :shrug:



Hula's I think, I'm not sure if I am motivated enough to go out


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Hula's I think, I'm not sure if I am motivated enough to go out



I was thinking about erecting the pole later and you could play on that...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Hula's I think, I'm not sure if I am motivated enough to go out



well I sure as heck am not motivated enough to go out.  I want to just go home and do NOTHING. well, maybe play some pool if GF is up for it.  thats about it.  No going out tonight for me I don't think


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I was thinking about *erecting* the *pole* later and you could play on that...



those two words should not be used together


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Hula's I think, I'm not sure if I am motivated enough to go out





workaholic said:


> I was thinking about erecting the pole later and you could play on that...



I will be there!


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> those two words should not be used together



What??? 

I thought you liked it when I erect the pole.


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> I will be there!



Are you coming over to check out my pole?


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Are you coming over to check out my pole?


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I will be there!



Well, when I  I like to  worky thinks it's a


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Well, when I  I like to  worky thinks it's a


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Well, when I  I like to  worky thinks it's a



Good for him 
The beautiful young lady I get to call GF quit smoking just for me 
She was also never a heavy smoker, thank god , more like...casual with drinking


----------



## WidowLady06

I quit smoking.  Only smoke when I'm out drinking now, which is, like, never.  But I miss it.....sooooooooo much.


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Well, when I  I like to  worky thinks it's a



That reminds me.  Go get your Rx.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> That reminds me.  Go get your Rx.



I did


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> I did


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


>



I will start it tomorrow


----------



## kelb

K peeps.. I'm out.. hope to see you tonight!


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> I will start it tomorrow



Why tomorrow?  You want to smoke tonight?


----------



## kvj21075

talking to bf about hulas now....


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> K peeps.. I'm out.. hope to see you tonight!



Later.

I think we are heading the the Door.  It is closer to home.


----------



## daydreamer

workaholic said:


> Later.
> 
> I think we are heading the the Door.  It is closer to home.



Any luck with Monster?


----------



## workaholic

daydreamer said:


> Any luck with Monster?




Yes.
Check your email...


----------



## daydreamer

workaholic said:


> Yes.
> Check your email...



Service isn't working to good today so I have to wait till I get off work to check it.


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> Service isn't working to good today so I have to wait till I get off work to check it.



Are you coming out tonight?  I already asked the boss, she hasn't told me for sure yet


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> Are you coming out tonight?  I already asked the boss, she hasn't told me for sure yet



Where?


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> Where?



Green Door


----------



## workaholic

daydreamer said:


> Where?



We are hitting up The Door. Place gets packed tonight.


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> Green Door



Oh I don't have a clue. I have to go to Bubby's to do a test run with the program then drop C off.


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> Oh I don't have a clue. I have to go to Bubby's to do a test run with the program then drop C off.



Just let us know


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> Just let us know



U got it hunny!


----------



## dn0121

I am officially


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> I am officially


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> I am officially


eff that!!!!!!!! Ive got a huge crew coming with me to hulas tonight dressed in suits and all... your coming. end of story!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

oh and Im  already so I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> oh and Im  already so I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!



you didn't waste anytime did ya


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> you didn't waste anytime did ya


I had sooooooooooooooooooooooo many texts and phone calls today so I finally said eff it Ill go out so I made some calls and Im heading out with a crew tonight... If Hulas is dead by 12 Ill say then we will see ya at the door.  and


----------



## tyky

you mean you guys might stay at 1 place that long!  I swear last weekend I was starting to think everyone was running from me


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> you mean you guys might stay at 1 place that long! I swear last weekend I was starting to think everyone was running from me


 Id never run from you... But tonights plan is ONLY hulas... but if it sucks it sucks so the Green Door is the next and only option... Text me and let me know if it sucks....


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Id never run from you... But tonights plan is ONLY hulas... but if it sucks it sucks so the Green Door is the next and only option... Text me and let me know if it sucks....



will do


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> will do


k now go away cause its hard to type and I want to win tonight... Ill drop the f bomb if I have to.


----------



## WidowLady06

Everyone is gone, so I win.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Everyone is gone, so I win.



I'm home now, so I win


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

;hiccup;


----------



## ovred




----------



## WidowLady06

Good Morning, everyone.  Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## dn0121




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Good Morning, everyone.  Happy Thanksgiving.





I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> I win.



Where have you been?  Nice try, but I won days ago....we're just waiting to see how long this stupid tread continues.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> Where have you been?  Nice try, but I won days ago....we're just waiting to see how long this stupid tread continues.



Been kinda busy the last few days. Now I'm back to win.


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> Been kinda busy the last few days. Now I'm back to win.



  No.


----------



## toppick08

Is it time to eat yet ?


----------



## tyky

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## WidowLady06

toppick08 said:


> Is it time to eat yet ?



God, I wish.....smells so good.....


----------



## toppick08

WidowLady06 said:


> God, I wish.....smells so good.....



I can't wait.......I'll be worthless this evening.....


----------



## workaholic




----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> I can't wait.......I'll be worthless this evening.....



We don't eat til 5:00


----------



## WidowLady06

toppick08 said:


> I can't wait.......I'll be worthless this evening.....



Lying on the couch, stomach bloated, pants undone, football on television, snoring....


Sound familiar?





But leftovers are soooooo good!


----------



## toppick08

WidowLady06 said:


> Lying on the couch, stomach bloated, pants undone, football on television, snoring....
> 
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But leftovers are soooooo good!



yes indeed....


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> We don't eat til 5:00



My uncle does that.  My MIL did until the kids rebelled.  I like to eat early, process and eat again.  Repeat for days.


----------



## WidowLady06

toppick08 said:


> yes indeed....



Have a great meal...enjoy!


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> No.



OWW!!

Going to Bro's to eat at noon, food coma by 2. Regain conciousness by 4. Repeat as neccessary. 

Have a good Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> OWW!!
> 
> Going to Bro's to eat at noon, food coma by 2. Regain conciousness by 4. Repeat as neccessary.
> 
> Have a good Thanksgiving everyone!



 Have a great day!


----------



## workaholic

smdavis65 said:


> OWW!!
> 
> Going to Bro's to eat at noon, food coma by 2. Regain conciousness by 4. Repeat as neccessary.
> 
> Have a good Thanksgiving everyone!



We can't eat to early because I haven't even gotten the Bird ready.  After the 11 Crown and Gingers I had last night it is going to take me a little while to get to the kitchen to get things started.


----------



## workaholic

Do you think the Donut Connection is open today?

I want  and a donut.  Or two.


----------



## WidowLady06

workaholic said:


> We can't eat to early because I haven't even gotten the Bird ready.  After the 11 Crown and Gingers I had last night it is going to take me a little while to get to the kitchen to get things started.



Geez, you're lazy.....I had myself about a lot of whiskey last night and I was still up at 5:45 this morning.


Get a donut and some coffee and get to work!


----------



## workaholic

WidowLady06 said:


> Geez, you're lazy.....I had myself about a lot of whiskey last night and I was still up at 5:45 this morning.
> 
> 
> Get a donut and some coffee and get to work!




5:45  I only see that time once a day.

I guess I am going to choke my chicken.
I mean play with my meat.
Um. Tag the Turkey?

That's it...  I am going to start tagging the turkey.


----------



## ovred




----------



## jwwb2000

Hi.



Bye.


----------



## Beta84

you should all get off the computer and go have happy thanksgiving! and let me win


----------



## tyky




----------



## workaholic

Beta84 said:


> you should all get off the computer and go have happy thanksgiving! and let me win



Wow.  You were winning for almost 4 hours.   NOT ANY MORE!!!


----------



## workaholic

I saw this on TV.  Had to share it.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

:gobble:


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## WidowLady06

Anyone else ready for round 2?
:completelystuffedtothegillsbutwantingmorefood:


----------



## tyky




----------



## toppick08




----------



## ovred




----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## pcjohnnyb

Hope everyone's thanksgiving was great


----------



## tyky




----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



Almost another whole page of nothing but smileys.  Its killing me.


----------



## rich70

workaholic said:


> Almost another whole page of nothing but smileys.  Its killing me.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

rich70 said:


>


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


>


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


>


----------



## pcjohnnyb

WidowLady06 said:


>





tyky said:


>


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


>


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


>


----------



## rich70

pcjohnnyb said:


>


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


>






daydreamer said:


>


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


>



:shrug: he just gotta  you get this


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> :shrug: he just gotta  you get this



You ruined the chain  

PS: wow this day has flown by.  Easiest work day ever


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> You ruined the chain
> 
> PS: wow this day has flown by.  Easiest work day ever



sorry. 

You're working today


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> sorry.
> 
> You're working today



Yeah.
I figured that today would be an ez day, and it has been.
like...10 people on this entire floor 
I wasn't wasting vacation time on this day and I might even work the day after christmas since it will be this easy


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> sorry.
> 
> You're working today



My hubby is working today too.Think he drove in to DC today.

Anyway hope you guys had a lovely thanksgiving.



I am still the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Yeah.
> I figured that today would be an ez day, and it has been.
> like...10 people on this entire floor
> I wasn't wasting vacation time on this day and I might even work the day after christmas since it will be this easy



If only the retail workers were having an "easy" day


----------



## toppick08




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>



At least your not hiding in the bush this time


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> At least your not hiding in the bush this time


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>
















psst you need a pic on your myspace page


----------



## frozenrain

FireBrand said:


>



That smiley gets me all the time.I think what a lovely smile and then my happiness is dashed when the I don't care sign is  displayed




I will not be fooled again


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> psst you need a pic on your myspace page



I'm working on it......


----------



## pcjohnnyb

frozenrain said:


> That smiley gets me all the time.I think what a lovely smile and then my happiness is dashed when the I don't care sign is  displayed
> 
> I will not be fooled again




I found your apparent seriousness of this statement to be hilarious.


I just got some major christmas shopping done


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I found your apparent seriousness of this statement to be hilarious.
> 
> 
> I just got some major christmas shopping done



 me too, online of course


----------



## frozenrain

pcjohnnyb said:


> I found your apparent seriousness of this statement to be hilarious.
> 
> 
> I just got some major christmas shopping done





I was indeed being very serious.



Glad you managed to get some shopping out of the way.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> me too, online of course



oh yeah.
f going to the stores 
My mom and aunt go together every year.  I'll pass on that fun   I can't stand all the stupid people congregating at once


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> oh yeah.
> f going to the stores
> My mom and aunt go together every year.  I'll pass on that fun   I can't stand all the stupid people congregating at once



I did it a few years ago for the first and the last time, I hate shopping, although I might go out later for something to do.  I went to the gym earlier but I am getting bored sitting around the house.


----------



## vbailey

I am looking forward to getting off work in 15 minutes and heading to Leonardtown for the "Christmas on the Square" tonight......Look for me, I will be at the Nazarene Church...come on in and join us for a contempory Christian/Christmas Music concert at 7:30. The band is awesome...get some free hot chocolate...
And by the way, I don't really have white hair, I will most likely have on my Toby Mac hat.....


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> I did it a few years ago for the first and the last time, I hate shopping, although I might go out later for something to do.  I went to the gym earlier but I am getting bored sitting around the house.



Well reading about the walmart worker being killed has made me want to boycott the sales even more.
My daughter is drawing now.My son is sleeping so thought I would hop on here for a little while.


Hope you find something interesting to do....


----------



## frozenrain

vbailey said:


> I am looking forward to getting off work in 15 minutes and heading to Leonardtown for the "Christmas on the Square" tonight......Look for me, I will be at the Nazarene Church...come on in and join us for a contempory Christian/Christmas Music concert at 7:30. The band is awesome...get some free hot chocolate...
> And by the way, I don't really have white hair, I will most likely have on my Toby Mac hat.....



Sounds lovely.Will not be able to make it up there but have a wonderful time!!


----------



## vbailey

I would not mind boycotting shopping all together....we have not been shopping in such a long time any way ( have shortage of funds due to pay cut ) I really have learned a lot and have become very frugal about spending money.....I have found that spending money is not all it is cut out to be.....it is just short term happiness and can turn into grief and missery...this guy lost his life over people wanting to despertly spend money....That to me is just Sick....


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## rich70

geminigrl said:


>


----------



## geminigrl

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

geminigrl said:


>


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


>



already, Hell I better get started


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> already, Hell I better get started



catch me if you can!


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> catch me if you can!



I'm about to uncork a bottle

I effin hate pulling the tree out of the box and "fluffing" it


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> I'm about to uncork a bottle
> 
> I effin hate pulling the tree out of the box and "fluffing" it



Crap, I still have to get my shiat out of the shed.  That's next weekend's job.  Drinking is this weekend.


----------



## Jameo

My tree is up and decorated  I win!


----------



## tyky

Jameo said:


> My tree is up and decorated  I win!



mine is up


----------



## jwwb2000

I am so effeing bored


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> mine is up



Mine too......


----------



## WidowLady06

Damn, I feel left out now.  I was too busy putting my tulips in.  Grrrr.


----------



## flomaster

Hey kids!  In Amarillo Texas visiting friends.  Did I win?


----------



## united

Im also freaking bored....stupid friday nights.


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> Im also freaking bored....stupid friday nights.



Be in my favorite Martini Bar on Old Route 66 in a couple hours.  Maybe slur a post out later tonight.  Or not................


----------



## united

well you have fun out there...i'll probably still be just sitting here.


----------



## flomaster

united said:


> well you have fun out there...i'll probably still be just sitting here.



Sorry to hear it.  Don't know you but will name a drink in honor of your sitting down tonite home bored.


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Sorry to hear it.  Don't know you but will name a drink in honor of your sitting down tonite home bored.



You have to come back soon, it's been a boring weekend so far.  It's very lonely drinking alone with nobody to post with....


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> You have to come back soon, it's been a boring weekend so far.  It's very lonely drinking alone with nobody to post with....



Be back in Arizona Sunday then not back here till the 21st December.  Have my laptop there though and will post from office and hotel.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Be back in Arizona Sunday then not back here till the 21st December.  Have my laptop there though and will post from office and hotel.



Where are you now? Kiddos thought they heard your voice today  They went looking for you!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Where are you now? Kiddos thought they heard your voice today  They went looking for you!



Drove 1000 miles to visit friends in Amarillo for Thanksgiving.  Headed back to Arizona Sunday Morning.

Funny about the kids.  They are weird like their Mom.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Drove 1000 miles to visit friends in Amarillo for Thanksgiving.  Headed back to Arizona Sunday Morning.
> 
> Funny about the kids.  They are weird like their Mom.



A friend??? Tell me about this friend you drove 1000 miles to see..


Weird?


----------



## united

Have lots of drinks and enjoy the weekend


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> A friend??? Tell me about this friend you drove 1000 miles to see..
> 
> 
> Weird?



Friend and her man 

Starting new job next year so may not see them for long time to come.  Tell you about it later.

Outta here.  Have fun.

BTW

I win!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Friend and her man
> 
> Starting new job next year so may not see them for long time to come.  Tell you about it later.
> 
> Outta here.  Have fun.
> 
> BTW
> 
> I win!



Threesome?  



Be Safe Flobee


----------



## LusbyMom

TYKY!!! 


I want to know how does desert taste? Sandy?


----------



## amotley




----------



## WidowLady06

oh, no, the whiskey is gone.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> TYKY!!!
> 
> 
> I want to know how does desert taste? Sandy?



 I don't get it


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I don't get it



I just looked at you new pics... and your yummy desert


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I just looked at you new pics... and your yummy desert



 I still don't get it


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I still don't get it



  I am sorry  

*des⋅ert *  /ˈdɛzərt/ Show Spelled Pronunciation  [dez-ert] Show IPA Pronunciation  

–noun 1. a region so arid because of little rainfall that it supports only sparse and widely spaced vegetation or no vegetation at all: The Sahara is a vast sandy desert.  
2. any area in which few forms of life can exist because of lack of water, permanent frost, or absence of soil. 


*des⋅sert *  /dɪˈzɜrt/ Show Spelled Pronunciation  [di-zurt] Show IPA Pronunciation  

–noun 1. cake, pie, fruit, pudding, ice cream, etc., served as the final course of a meal. 
2. British. a serving of fresh fruit after the main course of a meal.


----------



## LusbyMom

10,000 

That means I win!


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> I still don't get it



myspace pictures


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> myspace pictures



Didn't you read???? I won with the 10,000 post! 

and are you myspace friends with tyky and not me?


----------



## dn0121

LusbyMom said:


> Didn't you read???? I won with the 10,000 post!
> 
> and are you myspace friends with tyky and not me?



:shrug: she added me, you didnt


----------



## WidowLady06

1:40am, still up, and lots of whiskey didn't help in the least.  Guess that means that I win.


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> myspace pictures



I got it now thanks


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I just looked at you new pics... and your yummy desert



dayum, you like to mess with me don't ya, you would think I was blonde


----------



## toppick08

Game Over........I won.....


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## WidowLady06

Good Morning, Everyone.


----------



## amotley




----------



## tyky




----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Threesome?
> 
> 
> 
> Be Safe Flobee





Morning

I win cuz I have no hangover.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Morning
> 
> I win cuz I have no hangover.



I don't have a hangover


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I don't have a hangover



Good for you! 

Try again tonite.  Gotta drive 1000 miles tomorrow.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Try again tonite.  Gotta drive 1000 miles tomorrow.



I never get a hangover cuz all I drink is Chardonnay and it doesn't give me one  :knocksonwood:

Good luck on your drive back tomorrow


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I never get a hangover cuz all I drink is Chardonnay and it doesn't give me one  :knocksonwood:
> 
> Good luck on your drive back tomorrow



Love to not have the head bell ringing feeling!

Thanks.  Love being away on business and driving all over.  Think I am driving south through Texas then across to El Paso, through Las Cruces NM and then straight across to Yuma.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Love to not have the head bell ringing feeling!
> 
> Thanks.  Love being away on business and driving all over.  Think I am driving south through Texas then across to El Paso, through Las Cruces NM and then straight across to Yuma.



Gee, that sounds like fun!  I was born in Dallas but I never went west


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Gee, that sounds like fun!  I was born in Dallas but I never went west



I like Dallas.  If I can only keep from getting a ticket.  Driving Pontiac G6 EXP.  Freaking thing cruises easy at 90+mph.  It just likes being there.  Cruise control is a wonderful thing!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I like Dallas.  If I can only keep from getting a ticket.  Driving Pontiac G6 EXP.  Freaking thing cruises easy at 90+mph.  It just likes being there.  Cruise control is a wonderful thing!



Yes it is


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Yes it is



Probably the smoothest car I have ever rented.  Shot it up to 120mph at one point and never got uncomfortable in how it handled.


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> I like Dallas.  If I can only keep from getting a ticket.  Driving Pontiac G6 EXP.  Freaking thing cruises easy at 90+mph.  It just likes being there.  Cruise control is a wonderful thing!



Dallas was fun to drive around with the Mustang Convertible I was given for a rental one trip.  Nothing like just dropping the top and going for a drive.


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Dallas was fun to drive around with the Mustang Convertible I was given for a rental one trip.  Nothing like just *dropping the top *and going for a drive.


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Morning
> 
> I win cuz I have no hangover.



I don't have a hangover.  Never got drunk enough.  So, HA!  You don't win!


----------



## amotley




----------



## kelb

I WIN


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> I WIN


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


>



...please don't tease me.


----------



## amotley

kelb said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

i just woke up... again


----------



## ovred




----------



## amotley




----------



## WidowLady06

I'm about to head back to SoMD soon......I hate Fairfax County, BTW.


----------



## amotley




----------



## tyky




----------



## toppick08




----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



What are you dancing for.  The pole is not up and I just put together your console table.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> What are you dancing for.  The pole is not up and I just put together your console table.



:shrug:


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> :shrug:



Pole Dance Biatch.  Pole Dance.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Pole Dance Biatch.  Pole Dance.


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>





Who's your daddy?


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Who's your daddy?



You are


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> You are



Ohhhhh Yeahhh  Thats what I thought.


----------



## tyky




----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


>




Caramel Explosion coffee with Chocolate Caramel creamer please and thank you.


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Caramel Explosion coffee with Chocolate Caramel creamer please and thank you.



  I don't drink coffee, mine is hot chocolate


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> I don't drink coffee, mine is hot chocolate



The caramel coffee is exactly what I am drinking at the moment


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> The caramel coffee is exactly what I am drinking at the moment



Workaholic has been cooking chicken n dumplings all day


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06

Yay!  I might just be able to catch the last quarter of the game.    My boys are playing my boys.....who to root for......hmmmmm........


----------



## ovred




----------



## dn0121




----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


>



...I got some seeds for you..


----------



## dn0121

toppick08 said:


> ...I got some seeds for you..



 Happy Cyber Monday!

We will have to meet this week.


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> Happy Cyber Monday!
> 
> We will have to meet this week.



Will do....I'll holler' later.


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## geminigrl




----------



## dn0121




----------



## geminigrl

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 57168


 
yummy


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kvj21075

Good morning sexy people


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Good morning sexy people


----------



## toppick08

I win..


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


its monday..... i can start stalking today!!!!


----------



## geminigrl

toppick08 said:


> I win..


 
you wish


----------



## toppick08

geminigrl said:


> you wish



I know.......


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> its monday..... i can start stalking today!!!!


After the night I had last night I kinda wish you started yesterday...


----------



## geminigrl

toppick08 said:


> I know.......


 

hooooooooooooo huuummm


----------



## toppick08

geminigrl said:


> hooooooooooooo huuummm





I've got some cough drops........


----------



## geminigrl

toppick08 said:


> I've got some cough drops........


 



What flavor?


----------



## toppick08

geminigrl said:


> What flavor?



lemon.......


----------



## dn0121

toppick08 said:


> lemon.......



lime...


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> lime...



Corona.....


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> After the night I had last night I kinda wish you started yesterday...


ohhhhh i had a terrible weekend... (well after sat morning) you coulda called


----------



## dn0121

toppick08 said:


> Corona.....



Corona Light


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Corona.....


Beer :shrug: is this the right thread?


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> Corona Light





better than the original.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Beer :shrug: is this the right thread?






...man hug


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ohhhhh i had a terrible weekend... (well after sat morning) *you coulda called*


you could have 2  So Ill be shopping 2night getting a shirt tie and shoes for a xmas party this weekend as well as getting pancake mix  You should come shopping with me.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you could have 2  So Ill be shopping 2night getting a shirt tie and shoes for a xmas party this weekend as well as getting pancake mix  You should come shopping with me.


i wouldve called but someone said not to stalk sat night or sunday. i was forced to go get ####faced with my dad sat night. hmmmm we will see  how the doctors appt goes....... where you going shopping at? 


and you shouldve had pancake mix!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i wouldve called but someone said not to stalk sat night or sunday. i was forced to go get ####faced with my dad sat night. hmmmm we will see how the doctors appt goes....... where you going shopping at?
> 
> 
> and you shouldve had pancake mix!


Ill never tell you not to stalk again.  Could have used some 

I dont know, I wanted to hit up the mall but I think it closes early so prob just Penny or something :shrug: 

I know and Im sorry about not feeding you  forgive me.


(although I could have fed you something).


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 57168



 That's nasty


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> That's nasty



Scary when you know things like that in person.  Try to beat the flo out the doh.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Ill never tell you not to stalk again.  Could have used some
> 
> I dont know, I wanted to hit up the mall but I think it closes early so prob just Penny or something :shrug:
> 
> I know and Im sorry about not feeding you  forgive me.
> 
> 
> (although I could have fed you something).



coulds used some??? nice conversation and tea? hahaha

cant do the mall today, but i could tomorrow after work.

i went home, still didnt eat, let my cats sniff at my head from another cat sleeping on it, and passed out till 2 or 3.

you like bite?


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> i wouldve called but someone said not to stalk sat night or sunday. i was forced to go get ####faced with my dad sat night. hmmmm we will see  how the doctors appt goes....... where you going shopping at?
> 
> 
> and you shouldve had pancake mix!




I've got pancake mix...and 5lbs of bacon


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> i wouldve called but someone said not to stalk sat night or sunday. i was forced to go get ####faced with my dad sat night. hmmmm we will see  how the *doctors appt goes*....... where you going shopping at?
> 
> 
> and you shouldve had pancake mix!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I never get a hangover cuz all I drink is Chardonnay and it doesn't give me one  :knocksonwood:



 liar.
I guess all I drink is Dom P. then


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> coulds used some??? nice conversation and tea? hahaha
> 
> cant do the mall today, but i could tomorrow after work.
> 
> i went home, still didnt eat, let my cats sniff at my head from another cat sleeping on it, and passed out till 2 or 3.
> 
> *you like bite?*



I can tell you......4d's pussy, loves to bite.


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 57171


its not for the baby this time, it a follow up from when i had my penis removed! duh!


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> [/B]
> I can tell you......4d's pussy, loves to bite.


no bite no bite no bite


----------



## UncleBacon

toppick08 said:


> [/B]
> I can tell you......4d's pussy, loves to bite.





snapper eh


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> snapper eh


is that what the clap is?


----------



## toppick08

UncleBacon said:


> snapper eh





I love his pussies.....


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> coulds used some??? *nice conversation and tea*? hahaha
> 
> cant do the mall today, but i could tomorrow after work.
> 
> i went home, still didnt eat, let my cats sniff at my head from another cat sleeping on it, and passed out till 2 or 3.
> 
> you like bite?


duhhhh what else would it be.

Ill prob just go to pennies tonight then.

Ya I took a few naps that next day.

I love to nibble. :shrug:


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> is that what the clap is?



you've had it like 6 times now so you tell me


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> you've had it like 6 times now so you tell me


ugh, i have ghonnasyphalitis! ive only had the clap once and i stayed drunk so i wouldnt know. ask PervD


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> you could have 2  So Ill be shopping 2night getting a shirt tie and shoes for a *xmas party this weekend *as well as getting pancake mix  You should come shopping with me.



1:  I forgot that I have no dressy-type clothes at the new place and I have a party to go to this weekend I have to look presentable 
2: we're not going to the same party are we?


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> liar.
> I guess all I drink is Dom P. then



I am not lying, all I drink is Chard.  unless I am somewhere like Roses that doesn't have it and on occasion I will get a pretty fruity drink


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> 1:  I forgot that I have no dressy-type clothes at the new place and I have a party to go to this weekend I have to look presentable
> 2: we're not going to the same party are we?


I doubt it, this is for a gf's party she works out in town so not on base...


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I doubt it, this is for a gf's party she works out in town so not on base...



congratulations on having a GF.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I am not lying, all I drink is Chard.  unless I am somewhere like Roses that doesn't have it and on occasion I will get a pretty fruity drink


I'm just messin 
Though I thought you were drinking something fruity the night I met you :shrug:



4d2008 said:


> I doubt it, this is for a gf's party she works out in town so not on base...



I doubt it to.  This is GF's mom's party that I'm going to  It just seems early, to me, to have christmas parties...


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> congratulations on having a GF.


jealous??


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> jealous??



enormously


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> ugh, i have ghonnasyphalitis! ive only had the clap once and i stayed drunk so i wouldnt know. ask PervD




is that when you had a little extra cheese on the taco


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm just messin
> Though I thought you were drinking something fruity the night I met you :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it to.  This is GF's mom's party that I'm going to  It just seems early, to me, to have christmas parties...



Nope, I brought a bottle of it there!  Although that night I was wearing most of it thanks to Midnight and Mojo


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> enormously



oh really? how ENORMOUS are we talking????



UncleBacon said:


> is that when you had a little extra cheese on the taco



you mean the green cheese? like guacomole!


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> oh really? how ENORMOUS are we talking????



remember that girls lips from Mexico the other night?


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> oh really? how ENORMOUS are we talking????
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the green cheese? like guacomole!




that sounds about right and how did that loaf of sour dough bread come out???


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> remember that girls lips from Mexico the other night?


OMG! your poor gf!


----------



## dn0121

UncleBacon said:


> that sounds about right and how did that loaf of sour dough bread come out???



I just  a little


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> OMG! your poor gf!



not my gf


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> congratulations on having a GF.


It your girlfriend Im going out with. 


ok ok, its your girlfriends girlfriend but still in some sick way Ive tasted your girls lips and pics to prove it!  and of course posted on myspace. 

disclaimer: NO GF! just gf as in all of them are a gf.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> It your girlfriend Im going out with.
> 
> 
> ok ok, its your girlfriends girlfriend but still in some sick way Ive tasted your girls lips and pics to prove it!  and of course posted on myspace.
> 
> disclaimer: NO GF! just gf as in all of them are a gf.


i thought i was the only one  wheres that bridge????


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> It your girlfriend Im going out with.
> 
> 
> ok ok, its your girlfriends girlfriend but still in some sick way Ive tasted your girls lips and pics to prove it!  and of course posted on myspace.
> 
> disclaimer: NO GF! just gf as in all of them are a gf.



 but not about tasting my girls lips cuz that would mean ...


----------



## kvj21075

soooooo Dad just informed me im not allowed to go shopping alone, or go to an atm alone.... or be anywhere alone. Over the weekend his bestfriends son was murdered. His friend western unioned money to his son in florida... an hour later he was found dead... money gone (


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> soooooo Dad just informed me im not allowed to go shopping alone, or go to an atm alone.... or be anywhere alone. Over the weekend his bestfriends son was murdered. His friend western unioned money to his son in florida... an hour later he was found dead... money gone (



just walk around with your fly down and that will keep them running away


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> but not about tasting my girls lips cuz that would mean ...





kvj21075 said:


> i thought i was the only one  wheres that bridge????


define "only" one. 


kvj21075 said:


> soooooo Dad just informed me im not allowed to go shopping alone, or go to an atm alone.... or be anywhere alone. Over the weekend his bestfriends son was murdered. His friend western unioned money to his son in florida... an hour later he was found dead... money gone (


I dont want to go shopping alone either but on a side note I do believe I just got someone to go to JC P. with me tonight so Im better now.


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> oh really? how ENORMOUS are we talking????
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the green cheese? like guacomole!





kvj21075 said:


> soooooo Dad just informed me im not allowed to go shopping alone, or go to an atm alone.... or be anywhere alone. Over the weekend his bestfriends son was murdered. His friend western unioned money to his son in florida... an hour later he was found dead... money gone (




do you blame him you weigh like 60lbs


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I dont want to go shopping alone either but on a side note I do believe I just got someone to go to JC P. with me tonight so Im better now.



depending on time I may see you there.  I have to stop in and pick something up too.  I will of course do the manly thing and ignore you.


----------



## UncleBacon

dn0121 said:


> depending on time I may see you there.  I have to stop in and pick something up too.  I will of course do the manly thing and ignore you.




but you couldn't help but to get all googly at shoppers over me


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> depending on time I may see you there. I have to stop in and pick something up too. I will of course do the manly thing and ignore you.


Well Im taking  with me and if she is going then Im sure  is going which in turn means  is going and that means there is NO WAY you will be able to ignore us


----------



## dn0121

UncleBacon said:


> but you couldn't help but to get all googly at shoppers over me



who can't?


----------



## UncleBacon

and don't forget about


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> define "only" one.
> 
> I dont want to go shopping alone either but on a side note I do believe I just got someone to go to JC P. with me tonight so Im better now.



only one, as in not two or three or four or,,, katrillion 





UncleBacon said:


> do you blame him you weigh like 60lbs



i weigh more than 60! ...... 95 ....... but its all muscle!!!!!


----------



## UncleBacon

dn0121 said:


> who can't?




good point


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> only one, as in not two or three or four or,,, katrillion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i weigh more than 60! ...... 95 ....... but its all muscle!!!!!




I'm like 2 1/2 of you and its mostly muscle except for the buddah region


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> only one, as in not two or three or four or,,, katrillion
> 
> Your my only kitten :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> i weigh more than 60! ...... 95 ....... *but its all muscle*!!!!!


my god it is.... I was shocked... Honestly... very nice. I didnt expect that. It was a mix of and that night.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Well Im taking  with me and if she is going then Im sure  is going which in turn means  is going and that means there is NO WAY you will be able to ignore us



well he COULD, but he'd probably get in plenty of trouble


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> I'm like 2 1/2 of you and its mostly muscle except for the buddah region



everyone wishes there were 2 1/2 more of me 



4d2008 said:


> my god it is.... I was shocked... Honestly... very nice. I didnt expect that. It was a mix of and that night.





shocked? does everyone just think im a tub of fat?

mmmmmm tub of fat


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> my god it is.... I was shocked... Honestly... very nice. I didnt expect that. It was a mix of and that night.



I was just ready for  to happen


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> I was just ready for  to happen


tea and conversation?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> i weigh more than 60! ...... 95 ....... but its all muscle!!!!!




It seems you could use a cheeseburger...or 7


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> shocked? does everyone just think im a tub of fat?


yes :shrug:


No really, I knew you had a great body but that doesnt mean a "hard" body, I know a ton of slender women but only a couple hard bodies, huge difference.


UncleBacon said:


> I was just ready for  to happen


Im trying to get some  going right now.. I love it when people start spreading things around about me


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> It seems you could use a cheeseburger...or 7


i love cheesburgers...... and food..... and strawberry milkshakes. all cereal except for waffle crisp. LOVE beef jerky. and hot dogs. icecream and fruity candy. bananas. roast beef. ham. CREAMCHEESE. CREAM CHEESE MIXED WITH BUTTER!, rum. meat. rabbit food. stuffing. meatloaf. ohhhhh... brb


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> yes :shrug:
> 
> 
> No really, I knew you had a great body but that doesnt mean a "hard" body, I know a ton of slender women but only a couple hard bodies, huge difference.
> 
> Im trying to get some  going right now.. I love it when people start spreading things around about me




well I guess I shouldn't bring up


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> yes :shrug:
> 
> 
> No really, I knew you had a great body but that doesnt mean a "hard" body, I know a ton of slender women but only a couple hard bodies, huge difference.
> 
> Im trying to get some  going right now.. I love it when people start spreading things around about me


hehe you said hard...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> i love cheesburgers...... and food..... and strawberry milkshakes. all cereal except for waffle crisp. LOVE beef jerky. and hot dogs. icecream and fruity candy. bananas. roast beef. ham. CREAMCHEESE. CREAM CHEESE MIXED WITH BUTTER!, rum. meat. rabbit food. stuffing. meatloaf. ohhhhh... *brb*



Gotta rub one out after all of that orgasmic food talk?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i love cheesburgers...... and food..... and strawberry milkshakes. all cereal except for waffle crisp. LOVE beef jerky. and hot dogs. icecream and fruity candy. bananas. roast beef. ham. CREAMCHEESE. CREAM CHEESE MIXED WITH BUTTER!, rum. meat. rabbit food. stuffing. meatloaf. ohhhhh... brb


Great, now a grocery list, first it was just pancakes.


UncleBacon said:


> well I guess I shouldn't bring up


maybe you should PM me first


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> Gotta rub one out after all of that orgasmic food talk?


you know me too well, ill be back i n30 seconds....


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> Great, now a grocery list, first it was just pancakes.
> 
> maybe you should PM me first




or maybe I'll just keep using the  haha


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Great, now a grocery list, first it was just pancakes.
> 
> maybe you should PM me first


a hungry girl is never a happy girl...


i want a pm too!!!!


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> a hungry girl is never a happy girl...
> 
> 
> i want a pm too!!!!




too easy.....


----------



## kelb

ovred said:


>



 Hello


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> a hungry girl is never a happy girl...
> 
> 
> i want a pm too!!!!


Ill pm and am you any time.


UncleBacon said:


> or maybe I'll just keep using the  haha


 great.


UncleBacon said:


> too easy.....


way to easy to place a comment on (and yet I kinda did) :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

im finding a bridge


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Well Im taking  with me and if she is going then Im sure  is going which in turn means  is going and that means there is NO WAY you will be able to ignore us



*Thanks*, so now I get a text from  who Im sure got a text from  about me going to JCP tonight. So Im sure now it will turn in to drinks and dinner at CIP after wards and I will be forced to have a fun night.  

THANKS A F'NG lot


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im finding a bridge


Let me tap that before you jump.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> *Thanks*, so now I get a text from  who Im sure got a text from  about me going to JCP tonight. So Im sure now it will turn in to drinks and dinner at CIP after wards and I will be forced to have a fun night.
> 
> THANKS A F'NG lot


sorry man I didnt know it was a  I asked her if she wanted to make it a group thing tonight and do all that (plus movie night)... Next time Ill keep you outta it and just hang with all of them myself


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Let me tap that before you jump.


no! i got no pancakes!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no! i got no pancakes!


you didnt know I didnt have pancakes before you ..... nebermind  

But I AM going shopping tonight...sooooooooooooo


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> sorry man I didnt know it was a  I asked her if she wanted to make it a group thing tonight and do all that (plus movie night)... Next time Ill keep you outta it and just hang with all of them myself



it was his fault for saying he was heading there, he forced himself to have a good time with all of you.  he didn't have to say anything!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you didnt know I didnt have pancakes before you ..... nebermind
> 
> But I AM going shopping tonight...sooooooooooooo


and butter and syrup


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> sorry man I didnt know it was a  I asked her if she wanted to make it a group thing tonight and do all that (plus movie night)... Next time Ill keep you outta it and just hang with all of them myself



 I was going to do a bit of Christmas shopping.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> and butter and syrup


duuuhhhh like Id give you a plate of pancakes dry.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> I was going to do a bit of Christmas shopping.


well we can just split up while we all shop no biggy. You can put the presents in my car so  doesnt see if you want.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> duuuhhhh like Id give you a plate of pancakes dry.


dry pancakes are more than what i got last time  ;o)

is your cat ready to come home with me yet?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> dry pancakes are more than what i got last time  ;o)
> 
> is your cat ready to come home with me yet?


I gave you everything you were willing to take 

No, my kitty stays, your not the first nore will be the last that wants to take Fleas home.. I have the bestest cats ever.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I gave you everything you were willing to take
> 
> No, my kitty stays, your not the first nore will be the last that wants to take Fleas home.. I have the bestest *and fattest* cats ever.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


Pepper is husky.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Pepper is husky.


husky and waaayyyyy overfed are not the same. im scared she would steal my pancakes and letthe birds attack me....


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> husky and waaayyyyy overfed are not the same. im scared she would steal my pancakes and letthe birds attack me....


Pepper is healthy though :shrug: but yes a fatty... 

Why is everyone so afraid of my birds? They are little chits but they are awesome too.  :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

brb, actually have to work.... dammit!!!


----------



## kvj21075

your bird attacked me! i have reason to be scared!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Pepper is healthy though :shrug: but yes a fatty...
> 
> Why is everyone so afraid of my birds? They are little chits but they are awesome too.  :shrug:



yea they are cool lil #####es.  I like corky's tricks.  I always enjoy controlling things


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> yea they are cool lil #####es.  I like corky's tricks.  I always enjoy controlling things


corky isnt the one that attacked me. it was the other one, twice!


----------



## tyky

Why aren't you guys shopping online


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> corky isnt the one that attacked me. it was the other one, twice!



the OTHER one?  Uh oh, you musta done somethin bad.  That one is a pu$$y...so maybe it's because you don't seem very threatening .  No wonder you're scared, the other one went after you (whatever it's name is) and corky is bound to do it eventually...that bird is crazy.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> the OTHER one?  Uh oh, you musta done somethin bad.  That one is a pu$$y...so maybe it's because you don't seem very threatening .  No wonder you're scared, the other one went after you (whatever it's name is) and corky is bound to do it eventually...that bird is crazy.


thanks for the advice- im never going over there again!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> thanks for the advice- im never going over there again!



aw go figure I had to be out of town the one time you do 

if you go again we'll protect you!  The birdies can stay in his room and you just have to watch out for the evil black cat


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Why aren't you guys shopping online


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Why aren't you guys shopping online



Well, I'm not sure why...but I feel on the brink of miserable today 
I feel too drained to do any sort of shopping


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>





Hubby put me on a budget this year, and he made me get a check registry and actually balance a check book, what a pain in the butt.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> aw go figure I had to be out of town the one time you do
> 
> if you go again we'll protect you!  The birdies can stay in his room and you just have to watch out for the evil black cat


i love the black cat! but pepper...... i think she wants to eat me.... and not in the kinky way!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


im giving everyone hugs this year !


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> Why aren't you guys shopping online



I need a TV over 36" but under 50" and less then $500. Have you seen any since you have been shopping?


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> I need a TV between over 36 but under 50 and less then $500. Have you seen any since you have been shopping?



Sorry I haven't been shopping for TV's but I got a 42" from BJ's for my bedroom two weeks ago for $650 not that, that helps


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i love the black cat! but pepper...... i think she wants to eat me.... and not in the kinky way!


that whole thing about you being tiny must be true.  pepper is really nice to me!  of course, I'm too big for pepper to eat.  It seems like if we both go to 4D's, one of two things would happen...either all of his animals will behave, or it'll be a revolution of the animals and we're all doomed.  



dn0121 said:


> I need a TV over 36" but under 50" and less then $500. Have you seen any since you have been shopping?



Walmart!  I think they had a 42 inch for around 400 or 500.


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> I need a TV over 36" but under 50" and less then $500. Have you seen any since you have been shopping?



I just did a quick search and you better get a smaller TV or raise your budget, you can get a 32" for $498


----------



## flomaster

Hey kids.  You gotta love the south west!  Made it from Amarillo Tx to Yuma Arizona in 13 hours.  Traveled 959 miles!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Hey kids.  You gotta love the south west!  Made it from Amarillo Tx to Yuma Arizona in 13 hours.  Traveled 959 miles!



Somebody was speeding


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> that whole thing about you being tiny must be true.  pepper is really nice to me!  of course, I'm too big for pepper to eat.  It seems like if we both go to 4D's, one of two things would happen...either all of his animals will behave, or it'll be a revolution of the animals and we're all doomed.
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart!  I think they had a 42 inch for around 400 or 500.


that bird was probable waiting forever to attack me! and as soon as i got fleas off my head, he attacked! i tell you i cant go over there again! if i do im going to have to go in a bubble or bird/fat cat resistant suit!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Somebody was speeding


or transporting....


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Hey kids.  You gotta love the south west!  Made it from Amarillo Tx to Yuma Arizona in 13 hours.  Traveled 959 miles!



How many times did you get pulled over?


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Somebody was speeding



Speed limit most of trip was 75 so 85 was my happy place with a few triple digit runs just cuz it was wide open for miles.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> that bird was probable waiting forever to attack me! and as soon as i got fleas off my head, he attacked! i tell you i cant go over there again! if i do im going to have to go in a bubble or bird/fat cat resistant suit!


  i think we can work on a bird/fat cat resistant suit.  I'll hook u up with one.  The only thing is, it looks like it's invisible and u can't wear anything underneath it.  But I promise that it would protect u!



flomaster said:


> Hey kids.  You gotta love the south west!  Made it from Amarillo Tx to Yuma Arizona in 13 hours.  Traveled 959 miles!



that's not that far if you aren't stopping :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> How many times did you get pulled over?



None!  Did get stopped at border patrol check point and asked if I was a US citizen and where I was going.


----------



## WidowLady06

Yummy.  The hottie from last week came back again.  He's now tied up in the trunk of the car.  I'll relocate him to my closet after work.


----------



## flomaster

Beta84 said:


> that's not that far if you aren't stopping :shrug:



Far enough when you haven't done it in awhile.  Had a good time with friends and hung out at some cool biker bars off old Route 66


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Yummy.  The hottie from last week came back again.  He's now tied up in the trunk of the car.  I'll relocate him to my closet after work.



Is that why 4d isn't posting


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> i think we can work on a bird/fat cat resistant suit.  I'll hook u up with one.  The only thing is, it looks like it's invisible and u can't wear anything underneath it.  But I promise that it would protect u!
> 
> 
> 
> that's not that far if you aren't stopping :shrug:


ill take it!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> im giving everyone hugs this year !



sweet.. I'm giving YOU kisses


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Is that why 4d isn't posting


:


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> sweet.. I'm giving YOU kisses


youll be giving me more than that!

and ill give u the gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> Is that why 4d isn't posting


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> or transporting....



I did have an apple pie in the trunk and a bottle of Captain Morgan tattoo!!!!  That stuff is awesome!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I did have an apple pie in the trunk and a bottle of Captain Morgan tattoo!!!!  That stuff is awesome!!


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> I did have an apple pie in the trunk and a bottle of Captain Morgan tattoo!!!!  That stuff is awesome!!


i have a whole jug at home u can have. i only like it with dr pepper


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> youll be giving me more than that!
> 
> and ill give u the gift that keeps on giving...



If you got it from 4d I DONT WANT IT... Black Frances told me what it was already


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> i have a whole jug at home u can have. i only like it with dr pepper



It kinda has a root beerish dr.pepper twinge to it.  I mixed it wit Diet Coke and was hooked!!!


----------



## kelb

OH YEAH!!

AND I HATE F'N STUPID A$$ BIOTCHES THAT THINK THEY ARE SO SMART AND JUST WANT TO ARGUE FOR ARGUEMENTS SAKES!!!!! UGH #### ######!!! UGH!!!!!!!!!!!  :  


Ok.. I'm done now


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> If you got it from 4d I DONT WANT IT... Black Frances told me what it was already



i didnt get it from PervD, i deny molestings the first night  you know that!



flomaster said:


> It kinda has a root beerish dr.pepper twinge to it.  I mixed it wit Diet Coke and was hooked!!!




Ill stick with my original


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> OH YEAH!!
> 
> AND I HATE F'N STUPID A$$ BIOTCHES THAT THINK THEY ARE SO SMART AND JUST WANT TO ARGUE FOR ARGUEMENTS SAKES!!!!! UGH #### ######!!! UGH!!!!!!!!!!!  :
> 
> 
> Ok.. I'm done now


shhhhhhhhshhhhhhhhh its ok  get in my bed, everything will be better.



what happened?


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> OH YEAH!!
> 
> AND I HATE F'N STUPID A$$ BIOTCHES THAT THINK THEY ARE SO SMART AND JUST WANT TO ARGUE FOR ARGUEMENTS SAKES!!!!! UGH #### ######!!! UGH!!!!!!!!!!!  :
> 
> 
> Ok.. I'm done now





Let it all out.....


----------



## kelb

:
http://forums.somd.com/life-southern-maryland/159158-don-savinos-pure-death-14.html#post3427417


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> Is that why 4d isn't posting


beat me to it!  



kvj21075 said:


> ill take it!



I'll make sure it's ready for you.  We would never leave you in harm's way with his evil cats and birds


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> thanks for the advice- im never going over there again!





Beta84 said:


> aw go figure I had to be out of town the one time you do
> 
> if you go again we'll protect you! *The birdies can stay in his room* and you just have to watch out for the evil black cat


No comment 


kvj21075 said:


> that bird was probable waiting forever to attack me! and as soon as i got fleas off my head, he attacked! i tell you i cant go over there again! if i do im going to have to go in a bubble or bird/fat cat resistant suit!





WidowLady06 said:


> Yummy. The hottie from last week came back again. He's now tied up in the trunk of the car. I'll relocate him to my closet after work.


IM FREEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


kelb said:


> If you got it from 4d I DONT WANT IT... Black Frances told me what it was already


Y am I the one with the VD in here?


kvj21075 said:


> i didnt get it from PervD, *i deny molestings the first night*  you know that!


I know


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> No comment
> 
> 
> 
> IM FREEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Y am I the one with the VD in here?
> 
> I know



usually people who have to reattach thier penis with superglue have VD, we all know that!


im sure you have other gfs to molest  theyre just not as pretty as me


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> No comment
> 
> 
> 
> IM FREEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Y am I the one with the VD in here?
> 
> I know



hmmm...do comment!  and no thanks for her being willing to come over again with the anti bird/fat cat suit?  i see how it is.


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> usually people who have to reattach thier penis with superglue have VD, we all know that!
> 
> 
> im sure you have other gfs to molest  theyre just not as pretty as me



God, nothing worse that being on a road trip and missing all the good stuff!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> God, nothing worse that being on a road trip and missing all the good stuff!!!!!


all u had to do was take me with you!


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> all u had to do was take me with you!



Damn! You have good stuff?  Feel like going to the middle east?  Should be there in March


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Damn! You have good stuff?  Feel like going to the middle east?  Should be there in March


i will pass on that one. march is my bday month!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> usually people who have to reattach thier penis with superglue have VD, we all know that!
> 
> 
> im sure you have other gfs to molest  *theyre just not as pretty as me*


I wouldnt go THAT far.  But you are a hottie yes.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I wouldnt go THAT far.  But you are a hottie yes.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


:shrug: what, she said I had to cut my  off and glue it back on. I hate to get back at her some how.


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> i will pass on that one. march is my bday month!



Guess I will check out your good stuff when I return!  LOL


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> i will pass on that one. *march is my bday month!*



Me too 
What day?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I wouldnt go THAT far.  But you are a hottie yes.


fine, i deny the brid/fat cat suit, and will never be back! i hope your bird flys off with your  and drops it in a fat ladys bellybutton!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> Me too
> What day?


the 23rd! the coolest day of march ever!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


>



well.. now you can come over to my house!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> well.. now you can come over to my house!


am i allowed to be naked there?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> am i allowed to be naked there?



its encouraged!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> its encouraged!


ohhhhhhhhhhhh ill never leave!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> fine, i deny the brid/fat cat suit, and will never be back! i hope your bird flys off with your  and drops it in a fat ladys bellybutton!





kelb said:


> well.. now you can come over to my house!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> the 23rd! the coolest day of march ever!



Thats only 5 before mine


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> IM FREEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!



WTH?  I go get some Starbucks and you're gone.  Dammit.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> WTH? I go get some Starbucks and you're gone. Dammit.


 sorry... Never turn your back on me... Ill either have your hair pulled while biting your neck or Ill be running... Today I happened to run sorry :shrug: who knows what will happen next time


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## frozenrain

kvj21075 said:


>



no chocolate raisins today?


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> no chocolate raisins today?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


I get it already... Pancakes... I wont forget!!!!!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> fine, i deny the brid/fat cat suit, and will never be back! i hope your bird flys off with your  and drops it in a fat ladys bellybutton!



4D, you're dead to me.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> 4D, you're dead to me.


I thought that already happened when I got with  







J/K  I havent even seen them all weekend  I miss them  I feel a *$'s night coming on this week.


----------



## kvj21075

frozenrain said:


> no chocolate raisins today?



bunny is constipated 



4d2008 said:


> I get it already... Pancakes... I wont forget!!!!!



and i like them very brown, almost burnt! with lots of butter!!!!



Beta84 said:


> 4D, you're dead to me.



does your place have birds???


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> I thought that already happened when I got with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K  I havent even seen them all weekend  I miss them  I feel a **$'s night coming on this week*.





f*ck yeah


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> f*ck yeah


we need to talk.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> we need to talk.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> we need to talk.



uh oh, Bacon, what did you do


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> uh oh, Bacon, what did you do


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> uh oh, Bacon, what did you do


what didnt he do?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I thought that already happened when I got with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K  I havent even seen them all weekend  I miss them  I feel a *$'s night coming on this week.



 I know you didn't see them 

I think *$'s is needed.  I need to see people after being gone for such a long time 



kvj21075 said:


> bunny is constipated
> 
> 
> 
> and i like them very brown, almost burnt! with lots of butter!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> does your place have birds???



No birds and no fat cats, but I always keep an anti bird/fat cat suit handy


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> we need to talk.



If you hear these words from your wife, start a fire in the house...it's easier to deal with.  -Rodney Carrington


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> I know you didn't see them
> 
> I think *$'s is needed.  I need to see people after being gone for such a long time
> 
> 
> 
> No birds and no fat cats, but I always keep an anti bird/fat cat suit handy


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> I think *$'s is needed.



Agreed.
It would be perfect after this long day, and I was thinking about going, but I can't do anything out until I find out how soon I'm going to have to get my speech for class done   I should get a rough estimate tonight if I have 2 days or a week to work on it


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> Agreed.
> It would be perfect after this long day, and I was thinking about going, but I can't do anything out until I find out how soon I'm going to have to get my speech for class done   I should get a rough estimate tonight if I have 2 days or a week to work on it


should be tomorrow before house!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> should be tomorrow before house!



And fringe 
if I don't have a speech to get written


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> we need to talk.




hit me up in a pm....what's up


----------



## kvj21075

i love fringe too!!!


----------



## tyky

DVR :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> DVR :shrug:


no


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> no



OMG, I would die


----------



## UncleBacon

what the hell....says we need to talk and then nothing


----------



## tyky

UncleBacon said:


> what the hell....says we need to talk and then nothing



No kidding


----------



## kvj21075

maybe he is taking a poop


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> maybe he is taking a poop


----------



## UncleBacon

I heard he likes taking the browns to the super bowl


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


>



 better not be my bunny!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> I heard he likes taking the browns to the super bowl


maybe he is dropping the kids off at the pool?


----------



## flomaster

Did I win yet?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Did I win yet?



nope


----------



## 4d2008

I left work and came home... not pooping.


----------



## UncleBacon

well answer a mofo


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> I left work and came home... not pooping.



Have no idea what you are talking about but I just had a nasty mental pic of you poopin all the way home.


----------



## kvj21075

PoopNames.com - The Poop List


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> well answer a mofo


pmed ya.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> pmed ya.


why cant we know?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> PoopNames.com - The Poop List


Korky is on my shoulder right now and flea's is in my lap, we are talking about you.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> why cant we know?


because its all about what him and I are going to do to you duuuuhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Korky is on my shoulder right now and flea's is in my lap, we are talking about you.


im fine with those two.... its the other two....


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> pmed ya.




pmed back...haha wow


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> pmed back...haha wow



egh, you two suck


eachother


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im fine with those two.... its the other two....


ya you DONT want to know what they said about you.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> ya you DONT want to know what they said about you.


WHAT?!?!!? WTH?!?! i let fleas sleep on my head!!! and put his paw in my eye! what did they say?????


----------



## UncleBacon

haha oh man...


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> WHAT?!?!!? WTH?!?! i let fleas sleep on my head!!! and put his paw in my eye! what did they say?????


oh no, fleas and korky like you, its the other two... Id watch your back... sounds like a gang bang to me...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> oh no, fleas and korky like you, its the other two... Id watch your back... sounds like a gang bang to me...


oh u tell em its on!!! im bringing phoebe, kendra, and poopy with me!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> oh u tell em its on!!! im bringing phoebe, kendra, and poopy with me!!!


lets leave the poop outta it ok.


----------



## UncleBacon

4d...did you ever get the number to the circus midget that stole your manhood the other night


----------



## tyky

UncleBacon said:


> 4d...did you ever get the number to the circus midget that stole your manhood the other night


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> should be tomorrow before house!


  go house go!  I think i'm a little behind, need to pop on my tivo.  I stopped watching Fringe after the first 5 episodes, I didn't have room on my DVR and my brain forbids me from watching live TV that isn't a sporting event 




4d2008 said:


> oh no, fleas and korky like you, its the other two... Id watch your back... sounds like a gang bang to me...



  good luck kvj!


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> 4d...did you ever get the number to the circus midget that stole your manhood the other night


no 


Now what are we talking about?  I KNOW YOUR NOT TALKING ABOUT LAST NIGHT we were both biotches at that funeral...


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> no
> 
> 
> Now what are we talking about?  I KNOW YOUR NOT TALKING ABOUT LAST NIGHT we were both biotches at that funeral...




no I'm talking about the circus midget that you just pmed me about


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> no I'm talking about the circus midget that you just pmed me about


thats why its in PM you azzhole


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> go house go!  I think i'm a little behind, need to pop on my tivo.  I stopped watching Fringe after the first 5 episodes, I didn't have room on my DVR *and my brain forbids me from watching live TV that isn't a sporting event *
> 
> 
> 
> good luck kvj!





I couldn't imagine watching a tv show in REAL time


----------



## pcjohnnyb

UncleBacon said:


> no I'm talking about the circus midget that you just pmed me about



Gypsy is in the circus?


----------



## UncleBacon

oh we're not in pm's


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Gypsy is in the circus?


I havent seen Gypsy in a while  


UncleBacon said:


> oh we're not in pm's


NO


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> lets leave the poop outta it ok.



poopy is a bird that i actually like (his real name is poochy) but thats stupid so i call him poopy 



UncleBacon said:


> no I'm talking about the circus midget that you just pmed me about



im a circus midget????



pcjohnnyb said:


> Gypsy is in the circus?



oh ok, better her than me


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> poopy is a bird that i actually like (his real name is poochy) but thats stupid so i call him poopy
> 
> 
> 
> im a circus midget????
> 
> 
> 
> oh ok, better her than me


why does everyone think circus midget means we are talking about forumites?


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> I havent seen Gypsy in a while
> 
> NO




well you know what I want to do with a circus midget so when you get the number send it my way


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> well you know what I want to do with a circus midget so when you get the number send it my way


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> poopy is a bird that i actually like (his real name is poochy) but thats stupid so i call him poopy
> 
> 
> 
> im a circus midget????
> 
> 
> 
> oh ok, better her than me




not everything is about you princess


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> why does everyone think circus midget means we are talking about forumites?





I've been talking about circus midgets since I joined here


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> not everything is about you princess


i know but he told me i couldnt know cause it was about what u guys were gonna.... nevermind... back to looking for a bridge.....


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> i know but he told me i couldnt know cause it was about what u guys were gonna.... nevermind... back to looking for a bridge.....





that's another story for another time....hope you like paris and china


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i know but he told me i couldnt know cause it was about what u guys were gonna.... nevermind... back to looking for a bridge.....


 Like I said, let me tap that before you jump.


----------



## geminigrl

Mount up! --->


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> Gypsy is in the circus?


yeah she's part of da freak show!    Where the hell is she anyway?  Such a slacker, takin off work doesn't mean you can disappear from the forums!



kvj21075 said:


> poopy is a bird that i actually like (his real name is poochy) but thats stupid so i call him poopy
> 
> 
> *
> im a circus midget????
> *
> 
> 
> oh ok, better her than me



I dunno, are ya?  How short are you?


----------



## UncleBacon

eiffel tower and finger cuffs baby


----------



## 4d2008

REGULATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


geminigrl said:


> Mount up! --->


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> yeah she's part of da freak show!  Where the hell is she anyway? Such a slacker, takin off work doesn't mean you can disappear from the forums!
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, are ya? How short are you?


I was talking with her the other day, family still in town 


I do believe kvj is shorter then gypsy.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I was talking with her the other day, family still in town
> 
> 
> I do believe kvj is shorter then gypsy.



Yeah I forget when they leave :shrug:

Gypsy isn't that short, for a chick anyway


----------



## kelb

This thread is getting weird... even for me 

so..

I WIN


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> Yeah I forget when they leave :shrug:
> 
> Gypsy isn't that short, for a chick anyway


No I was just saying I think k is shorter then g is all... I didnt mean they really are midgets..



Im out all 

KVJ text me about the 
Bacon Im heading out with x's 6 tonight so hit me up if your joining.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> This thread is getting weird... even for me
> 
> so..
> 
> I WIN


nope.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> Gypsy isn't that short, for a chick anyway



I guess not.
I can't really remember it's been so long


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> thats why its in PM you azzhole


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> No I was just saying I think k is shorter then g is all... I didnt mean they really are midgets..
> 
> 
> 
> Im out all
> 
> KVJ text me about the
> Bacon Im heading out with x's 6 tonight so hit me up if your joining.


I'm gasing up the danger ranger and visiting the god son so I'll be around for a little bit


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> I'm gasing up the danger ranger and visiting the god son so I'll be around for a little bit


well i plan on having company over till about 6 or 7 then we are heading out shopping and dinner with others so if your out around that time let me know.


----------



## geminigrl

4d2008 said:


> REGULATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70




----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> well i plan on having company over till about 6 or 7 then we are heading out shopping and dinner with others so if your out around that time let me know.



Next time you're in town, here, you need to stop buy the digs.....


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> This thread is getting weird... even for me
> 
> so..
> 
> I WIN



Hehe, did you get the Pure Death thread poofed?


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Hehe, did you get the Pure Death thread poofed?



No.. she must have poofed it on her own :shrug:


that guy was creeping me out anyways


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> No.. she must have poofed it on her own :shrug:
> 
> 
> that guy was creeping me out anyways



What guy? Michelle?? Err, I assumed 'it' had a ...not a ...........


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> What guy? Michelle?? Err, I assumed 'it' had a ...not a ...........



no the other guy


----------



## kelb

Do you know what his name was?


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Do you know what his name was?



Nope, I don't even remember the screen name.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>



When are we going to go get a beer? I leave sunday for texas, then i go to san diego the week after.


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Nope, I don't even remember the screen name.



it was something like youshouldveknow or something like that


----------



## frozenrain

I should win because I stepped in a wet puddle and my socks are wet
Wet socks are not a nice feeling

Ok I have taken them off ...crisis over....


----------



## WidowLady06

frozenrain said:


> I should win because I stepped in a wet puddle and my socks are wet
> Wet socks are not a nice feeling
> 
> Ok I have taken them off crisis over....



  I think I should win.

It's so cold in my house my thighs are like ice cubes.



Guess I could turn on the heat.  That's the boring way to fix it, though.


----------



## frozenrain

WidowLady06 said:


> I think I should win.
> 
> It's so cold in my house my thighs are like ice cubes.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I could turn on the heat.  That's the boring way to fix it, though.



yes no need to turn the heat on-there are other ways to warm up. 

My thighs are like hot toast at the moment but my feet are cold now  ..bah


I win


----------



## rich70

frozenrain said:


> yes no need to turn the heat on-there are other ways to warm up.
> 
> My thighs are like hot toast at the moment but my feet are cold now  ..bah
> 
> 
> I win


----------



## 4d2008

I should win because well I say so..


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> When are we going to go get a beer? I leave sunday for texas, then i go to san diego the week after.



I talked to B today. Maybe Wed at Hooters.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I should win because well I say so..



ʇıɥs buıuuıʍ ʇuıɐ noʎ


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> I talked to B today. Maybe Wed at Hooters.


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


>



Party at Hooters


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> Party at Hooters


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Party at Hooters


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


>



I still like your pussy..too...


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> I still like your pussy..too...


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> ʇıɥs buıuuıʍ ʇuıɐ noʎ



nice 


what happened to geminigrl?  deleted?  

4D u suck!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> nice
> 
> 
> what happened to geminigrl? deleted?
> 
> 4D u suck!


WTF did I do now?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> ʇıɥs buıuuıʍ ʇuıɐ noʎ


Im stupid. I dont get it?


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				4d2008 said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ʇıɥs buıuuıʍ ʇuıɐ noʎ
> 
> 
> 
> Im stupid. I dont get it?
Click to expand...


read it like ur looking up a skirt


----------



## tyky

I win


----------



## toppick08

Game over fools


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> Game over fools



nu-uh


----------



## ishouldhaveknow

me me me...ha ha ha


----------



## tyky

ishouldhaveknow said:


> me me me...ha ha ha



shouldn't you have a  n on the end of your user name


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> shouldn't you have a  n on the end of your user name



You think he *should have known* wouldn't you?



honestly......
\

I win


----------



## ishouldhaveknow

you are the first to notice...i decided to leave it like this though...took awhile for me to realize why i couldn't log in the first time


----------



## smdavis65

I win!


----------



## ishouldhaveknow

i win


----------



## tyky

ishouldhaveknow said:


> you are the first to notice...i decided to leave it like this though...took awhile for me to realize why i couldn't log in the first time


----------



## ishouldhaveknow

haha NOW I WIN


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> I win!


nope



ishouldhaveknow said:


> i win


you have no history in this thread to win now


----------



## toppick08




----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>



who are you  at


----------



## frozenrain

ishouldhaveknow said:


> you are the first to notice...i decided to leave it like this though...took awhile for me to realize why i couldn't log in the first time



Maybe not the first to notice but the first to say.I usually keep stum about things


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> who are you  at


----------



## frozenrain

smdavis65 said:


>





Just whistling the winning tune...........................


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


>



how have ya been


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> how have ya been



Good.


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> who are you  at


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>



I can  too


----------



## WidowLady06

ishouldhaveknow said:


> you are the first to notice...i decided to leave it like this though...took awhile for me to realize why i couldn't log in the first time



Not the first to notice, but the first to care enough to comment.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Not the first to notice, but the first to care enough to comment.



:shrug: it was driving me crazy


----------



## WidowLady06

frozenrain said:


> Maybe not the first to notice but the first to say.I usually keep stum about things



he-he-he.  I just said that!  GMTA


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> Good.



You've been hiding from us.


----------



## kelb

ishouldhaveknow said:


> haha NOW I WIN



You have to be friends with me to WIN!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> You have to be friends with me to WIN!



says who





























j/k


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> You have to be friends with me to WIN!



I like FWB.....



don't let  see this.


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> I like FWB.....
> 
> 
> 
> don't let  see this.


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> I like FWB.....
> 
> 
> 
> don't let  see this.



OK! just you though.. dont really like this new guy! hes an


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> You have to be friends with me to WIN!


well im your gf... whats that win me???


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> well im your gf... whats that win me???



wanna come over?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> well im your gf... whats that win me???


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> wanna come over?


 im getting lucky!!!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> im getting lucky!!!!!



I'm far from you today 

no hooters either... sorry... where is that thread?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'm far from you today
> 
> no hooters either... sorry... where is that thread?


wow... where is the love?..... cause its not in here!!! that thread would be in my phone )


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> wow... where is the love?..... cause its not in here!!! that thread would be in my phone )



BUT ITS WORTH THE DRIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





 I usually can't go out that day


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> You've been hiding from us.



Nah, I haven't been hiding, I went to a place called "outside". It was really big, with a big ball of fire high overhead.


----------



## kelb

smdavis65 said:


> Nah, I haven't been hiding, I went to a place called "outside". It was really big, with a big ball of fire high overhead.


out....out...out...siiiiddddee... I'm not sure i know what you are talking about


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> wow... where is the love?..... cause its not in here!!! that thread would be in my phone )


jumped in to check my pm's and Im back out but noticed you need some  so


----------



## smdavis65

kelb said:


> out....out...out...siiiiddddee... I'm not sure i know what you are talking about



It's weird. Now it's all dark and cold...


----------



## frozenrain

smdavis65 said:


> Nah, I haven't been hiding, I went to a place called "outside". It was really big, with a big ball of fire high overhead.


----------



## kelb

frozenrain said:


>


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## frozenrain

kelb said:


>


----------



## tyky

I win


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> I win



no NO NO I win


----------



## jwwb2000

I win just because.


----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> Nah, I haven't been hiding, I went to a place called "outside". It was really big, with a big ball of fire high overhead.



Ugh.  It's cold and wet there.  Tried that, didn't like it.


----------



## LusbyMom

Cause I wanna be like TYKY


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Cause I wanna be like TYKY


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Cause I wanna be like TYKY



There's a $20 charge to watch.


Pay up.


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> There's a $20 charge to watch.
> 
> 
> Pay up.



 Take that instead of a $20


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



I need to hook up with your husband


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Take that instead of a $20



No, I want the money.  Give me the money.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I need to hook up with your husband



still need help with your


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> No, I want the money.  Give me the money.



Ummm..... NO!


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> No, I want the money.  Give me the money.





LusbyMom said:


> Ummm..... NO!



Ok, kiss and make up


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> still need help with your



Yep! So when can he


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Ummm..... NO!



Dammit.  I was going to buy lunch with that money.  Now I guess I'll have to find another way.....


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Yep! So when can he



I don't know, I'm not his secretary

He is in the shower I will ask him when he comes back


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> Dammit.  I was going to buy lunch with that money.  Now I guess I'll have to find another way.....



I was just looking at a pic of your kid... I can email it to you for $40


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I don't know, I'm not his secretary
> 
> He is in the shower I will ask him when he comes back



You're not??? Is he yours? 

Oh Work is NEKKID right now


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I was just looking at a pic of your kid... I can email it to you for $40



How were you looking at a pic of her kids

I feel left out


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> You're not??? Is he yours?
> 
> Oh Work is NEKKID right now



yup nekkid as a jaybird


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> How were you looking at a pic of her kids
> 
> I feel left out



Cause I know who she is IRL... .and I know her kids


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Cause I know who she is IRL... .and I know her kids



oh!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> oh!



And when I went to Solomons tonight I left my sd card at home in my laptop... so I went digging through my camera bag and pulled out another one from a few months ago.. it still had old pics on it... and her kid was one of them on it  


So I think you should go take some pics of Work.. and post them in fight club


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> And when I went to Solomons tonight I left my sd card at home in my laptop... so I went digging through my camera bag and pulled out another one from a few months ago.. it still had old pics on it... and her kid was one of them on it
> 
> 
> *So I think you should go take some pics of Work.. and post them in fight club*



if you wanna see his   he will whip it out anytime


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> if you wanna see his   he will whip it out anytime



Umm that's okay I would rather check out your


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Umm that's okay I would rather check out your


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Umm that's okay I would rather check out your



Hey hey hey.  What are you two up to?  

I will proudly show what I have anytime.  All you have to do is ask.


----------



## URVIRGO

workaholic said:


> Hey hey hey.  What are you two up to?
> 
> I will proudly show what I have anytime.  All you have to do is ask.



OK..can i see


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Hey hey hey.  What are you two up to?
> 
> I will proudly show what I have anytime.  All you have to do is ask.





URVIRGO said:


> OK..can i see



 Well?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Well?


----------



## URVIRGO

tyky said:


>



he said he would show.. so show


----------



## workaholic

I will be on display in Tyky's bedroom from 11:00pm until 6:00am.  Admission is a hummer.


----------



## URVIRGO

workaholic said:


> I will be on display in Tyky's bedroom from 11:00pm until 6:00am.  Admission is a hummer.



You suck


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I will be on display in Tyky's bedroom from 11:00pm until 6:00am.  Admission is a hummer.



where are you going at 6  you don't get up that early


----------



## workaholic

URVIRGO said:


> OK..can i see





LusbyMom said:


> Well?





URVIRGO said:


> You suck



Sorry.  It's not fight club.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> I will be on display in Tyky's bedroom from 11:00pm until 6:00am.  Admission is a hummer.



I drive a Honda and not a Hummer.  That acceptable?


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I will be on display in Tyky's bedroom from 11:00pm until 6:00am.  Admission is a hummer.



Thanks for letting me know I should come by between 6:05am - 10:59 pm


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Thanks for letting me know I should come by between 6:05am - 10:59 pm


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> I drive a Honda and not a Hummer.  That acceptable?



I knew you were


----------



## URVIRGO

workaholic said:


> Sorry.  It's not fight club.



I posted for the 1st time in there today


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> where are you going at 6  you don't get up that early



I am going to the gym in the morning.  It was an effin zoo tonight.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I drive a Honda and not a Hummer.  That acceptable?



So, lemme get this straight you are hoping your Honda will be acceptable to get in to see Work's


----------



## tyky

URVIRGO said:


> I posted for the 1st time in there today



I noticed


----------



## URVIRGO

tyky said:


> where are you going at 6  you don't get up that early



you sound naggy.. you must be dating


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> So, lemme get this straight you are hoping your Honda will be acceptable to get in to see Work's



Long as I don't have to give him a Hummer


----------



## tyky

URVIRGO said:


> you sound *naggy*.. you must be dating


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Long as I don't have to give him a Hummer



Either way.  I will show you my junk for your car...  I have no shame.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Long as I don't have to give him a Hummer



  I am  why would you wanna see Work's man tool


----------



## URVIRGO

tyky said:


> I am  why would you wanna see Work's man tool



F@G


----------



## workaholic

URVIRGO said:


> you sound naggy.. you must be dating



She is Naggy but not as bad as Lusby.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I knew you were



Learn something new about me all the time don't ya?


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> She is Naggy but not as bad as Lusby.



That's why you love me


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I am  why would you wanna see Work's man tool



Hummer

HUMMER | Luxury SUVs, Trucks, & SUTs


----------



## LusbyMom

URVIRGO said:


> you sound naggy.. you must be dating


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Long as I don't have to give him a Hummer



Sorry but he said admission was a hummer...


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> That's why you love me



I love the way you  my azz.

And the dirty things you do 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	


	

		
			
		

		
	
.

:


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


>



quit eating all that popcorn, it'll go straight to your hips


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I love the way you  my azz.
> 
> And the dirty things you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> :


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Learn something new about me all the time don't ya?



That wasn't new


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I love the way you  my azz.
> 
> And the dirty things you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> :



That smilie is


----------



## workaholic

Did Tyky tell you she made me get peirced for ID purposes?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> quit eating all that popcorn, it'll go straight to your hips



Speaking from experience?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> That smilie is



it makes me giggle every time I see it


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Did Tyky tell you she made me get peirced for ID purposes?



Okay now I do wanna see


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Sorry but he said admission was a hummer...



IT WAS A JOKE HA HA HA

Jeez, women!!!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Speaking from experience?



 haven't you seen the size of my hips


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Okay now I do wanna see



She couldn't distinguish my tongue from yours.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> IT WAS A JOKE HA HA HA
> 
> Jeez, women!!!



A joke? Ummm MEN do not joke about those kinda things unless they are


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Okay now I do wanna see



His tongue not his


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> She couldn't distinguish my tongue from yours.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> haven't you seen the size of my hips



I have seen you shake those hips up on the stage


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I have seen you shake those hips up on the stage



you had to remind me huh, I wander how 18 hour is doing tonight


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> I have seen you shake those hips up on the stage



That was


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> That was


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> A joke? Ummm MEN do not joke about those kinda things unless they are



Okay did you forget how many freaks are in this forum?


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> She couldn't distinguish my tongue from yours.


Have you seen my tongue?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Okay did you forget how many freaks are in this forum?


You outshine them all


----------



## Jameo

LusbyMom said:


> I have seen you shake those hips up on the stage



I've got pictures


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> A joke? Ummm MEN do not joke about those kinda things unless they are





flomaster said:


> Okay did you forget how many freaks are in this forum?


you guys must be dating


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> Have you seen my tongue?


----------



## LusbyMom

Jameo said:


> I've got pictures



I wanna see....


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> you guys must be dating



No that is freaking FUNNY.


----------



## tyky

Jameo said:


> I've got pictures



  can I get a copy please so hubby can never say I never danced on stage for him


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Have you seen my tongue?



Sorry I must have missed that one.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> You outshine them all



Only on hot oil nights!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> you guys must be dating


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> No that is freaking FUNNY.


----------



## Jameo

LusbyMom said:


> I wanna see....



I can't post them


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> can I get a copy please so hubby can never say I never danced on stage for him



I was   But it was Roses and you were with 18 hour girl.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I was   But it was Roses and you were with 18 hour girl.



I other words until I work the pole like those wimmins at the Hustler Club your not gonna be satisfied


----------



## LusbyMom

Jameo said:


> I can't post them



 


Wait... fight club would be good... or myspace... or email


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Wait... fight club would be good... or myspace... or email


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> I other words until I work the pole like those wimmins at the Hustler Club your not gonna be satisfied



I have my own pole that you can work.  But Hustler club is a bonus.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



Okay Fine... I will just have to take you back... and take my video cam


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I have my own pole that you can work.  But Hustler club is a bonus.


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Wait... fight club would be good... or myspace... or email



I just gave you a plug in the looking for a BS thread.


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Okay Fine... I will just have to take you back... and take my video cam



Yup Yup Yup.  Let us know when.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Okay Fine... I will just have to take you back... and take my video cam



only if you get up there too and next time can I get a stripper that is wearing something sexier than that


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Okay Fine... I will just have to take you back... and take my video cam



omg i just noticed your tyky is hot


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I just gave you a plug in the looking for a BS thread.


----------



## flomaster

Hey Lusby, going to Washington state for two months starting January so better be ready to peep on me there or maybe Work can take my place.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> only if you get up there too and next time can I get a stripper that is wearing something sexier than that



Umm me up there is like Hanes her way


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> omg i just noticed your tyky is hot



been there about half an hour


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Hey Lusby, going to Washington state for two months starting January so better be ready to peep on me there or maybe Work can take my place.



I don't want to take your regulars.  Once you go to Work you don't got back.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Umm me up there is like Hanes her way



 please tell me you don't wear Granny panties


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Hey Lusby, going to Washington state for two months starting January so better be ready to peep on me there or maybe Work can take my place.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I don't want to take your regulars.  Once you go to Work you don't got back.



:snort:


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I don't want to take your regulars.  Once you go to Work you don't got back.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> please tell me you don't wear Granny panties



No just the bra like hers


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> I don't want to take your regulars.  Once you go to Work you don't got back.



Better take it as I will be going away after that for awhile.  You will get used to her being at the window.  The tongue prints on the window can be a pain to wash off at times.


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> :snort:



I am on Frederick's of Hollywood - Home  What size do you need?  DD or just D?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> No just the bra like hers



  You should come to Fredericks with me, they have the best bras IMO


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I am on Frederick's of Hollywood - Home  What size do you need?  DD or just D?





tyky said:


> You should come to Fredericks with me, they have the best bras IMO


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Better take it as I will be going away after that for awhile.  You will get used to her being at the window.  The tongue prints on the window can be a pain to wash off at times.



Like a raccoon foaming at the mouth heh?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Better take it as I will be going away after that for awhile.  You will get used to her being at the window.  The *tongue prints on the window* can be a pain to wash off at times.



Must be Lusby, I am not a window licker


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Better take it as *I will be going away after that for awhile.*  You will get used to her being at the window.  The tongue prints on the window can be a pain to wash off at times.



PM me the details please!!


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



Yes they are nice.  They hold those puppies just right.  Now I am trying to get some Christmas shopping done.  Full or Demi?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> PM me the details please!!



OMG, she is going to window stalk you in Washington


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Like a raccoon foaming at the mouth heh?





tyky said:


> Must be Lusby, I am not a window licker



Thanks you two


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Yes they are nice.  They hold those puppies just right.  Now I am trying to get some Christmas shopping done.  Full or Demi?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> You should come to Fredericks with me, they have the best bras IMO



Shopping trip


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Thanks you two


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> PM me the details please!!



New job taking me overseas to support the war effort.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> OMG, she is going to window stalk you in Washington



If you guys are good I will bring the webcam just for you both.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Shopping trip



Work, you'll have to babysit, Lusby and I need some booby holders


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



I like these. Frederick's of Hollywood - Exxtreme Rhinestone Full Cup Bra


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> If you guys are good I will bring the webcam just for you both.


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> If you guys are good I will bring the webcam just for you both.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> I like these. Frederick's of Hollywood - Exxtreme Rhinestone Full Cup Bra





That bra gets three drools!!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I like these. Frederick's of Hollywood - Exxtreme Rhinestone Full Cup Bra



I'll take one of those Thank you


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I'll take one of those Thank you



make that 2


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> make that 2



They are on sale.  19.50 each.  Plus I have a coupon code.  LOL.  I am on thier mailing list.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> They are on sale.  19.50 each.  Plus I have a coupon code.  LOL.  I am on thier mailing list.



good, I am boycotting VS, there bras never wash right IMO


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> I'll take one of those Thank you



One bra for each boob?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> One bra for each boob?



she's busy checking out there site


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> One bra for each boob?





Okay I am leaving... everyone is picking on me tonight


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> she's busy checking out there site



 Yep I was... Those ones work showed us are not on sale


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Okay I am leaving... everyone is picking on me tonight



Now now.  Don't get your bras in a bind.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Okay I am leaving... everyone is picking on me tonight


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> Okay I am leaving... everyone is picking on me tonight


----------



## jwwb2000

Since you guys are talking about shopping....I want this Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Since you guys are talking about shopping....I want this Schecter Guitar Research



I didn't see any bras on that site


----------



## toppick08

jwwb2000 said:


> Since you guys are talking about shopping....I want this Schecter Guitar Research



Peavy is more better........but don't tell Larry...


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> I didn't see any bras on that site



To be more specific...I want a Synyster Custom guitar


----------



## workaholic

Ok I am back.  I got free shipping too.


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> To be more specific...I want a Synyster Custom guitar


----------



## jwwb2000

toppick08 said:


> Peavy is more better........but don't tell Larry...






My fav band does not use Peavy


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Ok I am back.  I got free shipping too.



gee, I wander what I'm getting for Christmas


----------



## workaholic

jwwb2000 said:


> My fav band does not use Peavy



Marshall


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> gee, I wander what I'm getting for Christmas



You know where it is from but not what your getting.  Plus you would have seen on the CC statements anyway before Christmas.


----------



## toppick08

workaholic said:


> Marshall



...ask Eddie...


----------



## jwwb2000

workaholic said:


> Marshall


Nope....


----------



## workaholic

jwwb2000 said:


> Nope....



WTF???

What is up?  2 times now.  

1st.  We have girls half naked dancing on a pole and someone want to play rockband. 

Now.  We are talking about boobies and lingerie and we get off on guitars and amplifiers.  

Both times the party dies.

You all are killing me.


----------



## UncleBacon

I have to piss worse than a drunk prom date on roofies





that means I win


----------



## tyky

UncleBacon said:


> I have to piss worse than a drunk prom date on roofies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that means I win


I didn't know roofies made you pee


----------



## UncleBacon

ok well I had to piss worse than a drunk crack whore on prozac


----------



## jwwb2000

workaholic said:


> WTF???
> 
> What is up?  2 times now.
> 
> 1st.  We have girls half naked dancing on a pole and someone want to play rockband.
> 
> Now.  We are talking about boobies and lingerie and we get off on guitars and amplifiers.
> 
> Both times the party dies.
> 
> You all are killing me.



I was not the one who busted out the rockband.  I do believe I was outside sitting by the fire.

Only 8 days until I get to meet the guy who plays that guitar


----------



## tyky

UncleBacon said:


> ok well I had to piss worse than a drunk crack whore on prozac



good to know


----------



## UncleBacon

yeah that's why I win


----------



## ovred




----------



## WidowLady06

Good Morning.  Interesting night you all had, I see.  My kids, lingerie and guitars.  Oh, and Bacon urinating.

Same ol' stuff....


----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> read it like ur looking up a skirt


it doesn't work on NMCI machines    but i saw it from home so life is good.



ishouldhaveknow said:


> you are the first to notice...i decided to leave it like this though...took awhile for me to realize why i couldn't log in the first time


everyone noticed.  you just aren't worth the effort.



workaholic said:


> WTF???
> 
> What is up?  2 times now.
> 
> 1st.  We have girls half naked dancing on a pole and someone want to play rockband.
> 
> Now.  We are talking about boobies and lingerie and we get off on guitars and amplifiers.
> 
> Both times the party dies.
> 
> You all are killing me.



   As sad as it was to watch the convo in here die from last night, busting out rock band and removing the stripper pole was a far more egregious offense!!  

I think we need to feature it at another party


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> it doesn't work on NMCI machines  but i saw it from home so life is good.
> 
> 
> everyone noticed. you just aren't worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> As sad as it was to watch the convo in here die from last night, busting out rock band and removing the stripper pole was a far more egregious offense!!
> 
> I think we need to feature it at another party


I agree.... I have a house lined up just need to get with  and  to see if they are coming as well as setting up a date and time.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I agree.... I have a house lined up just need to get with  and  to see if they are coming as well as setting up a date and time.



A house?  Sweet.  Any ceilings low enough for the pole though?  And I have no clue who  and  are this time


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> A house? Sweet. Any ceilings low enough for the pole though? And I have no clue who  and  are this time


They are the ones with the pole and yes this time a house... Very very nice 1 at that. As long as I keep the guest list to a  thing as well as the date n times I think its going to be a GREAT time... I do believe the theme is going to be A Naughty Christmas...


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> They are the ones with the pole and yes this time a house... Very very nice 1 at that. As long as I keep the guest list to a  thing as well as the date n times I think its going to be a GREAT time... I do believe the theme is going to be A Naughty Christmas...



I thought you going into hiding or crawling under your rock or something?


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> I thought you going into hiding or crawling under your rock or something?


I did :shrug: for like 5 days... Thats all I needed (little break)... and actually going into hiding was BAD because it made people come out and find me... dammed stalkers... So I realized I cant go into hiding unless I actually LEAVE town... Dec 30th Im going into hiding again


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I did :shrug: for like 5 days... Thats all I needed (little break)... and actually going into hiding was BAD because it made people come out and find me... *dammed stalkers*... So I realized I cant go into hiding unless I actually LEAVE town... Dec 30th Im going into hiding again



 My bad.


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> I did :shrug: for like 5 days... Thats all I needed (little break)... and actually going into hiding was BAD because it made people come out and find me... dammed stalkers... So I realized I cant go into hiding unless I actually LEAVE town... Dec 30th Im going into hiding again



You have issues.  But I still love you!


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> My bad.





Jameo said:


> *You have issues*. But I still love you!


I know  and they are getting worse. Ill have to tell you all about it one of these days.


----------



## UncleBacon

WidowLady06 said:


> Good Morning.  Interesting night you all had, I see.  My kids, lingerie and guitars.  Oh, and Bacon urinating.
> 
> Same ol' stuff....




yup nothing changes


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> I know  and they are getting worse. Ill have to tell you all about it one of these days.



We'll have to get a bottle of Patron and you can lay on my couch and tell me all about it


----------



## smdavis65

I win, because I'm a whore.


----------



## UncleBacon

Jameo said:


> You have issues.  But *I still love you*!




he highlighted the first 1/2 but totaly missed this....what the hell hahahaha


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> he highlighted the first 1/2 but totaly missed this....what the hell hahahaha



I know he loves me. He told me the other weekend at CIP!


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> I win, because I'm a whore.


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


>



Oww!!!

I win.


----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> Oww!!!
> 
> I win.



I will crush you like a bug.....


----------



## smdavis65

WidowLady06 said:


> I will crush you like a bug.....



No, I said I'm a whore, not a masochist.


----------



## UncleBacon

well then


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> No, I said I'm a whore, not a masochist.



not the same thing


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> well then



well now


----------



## Jameo

WidowLady06 said:


> not the same thing



nope


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> They are the ones with the pole and yes this time a house... Very very nice 1 at that. As long as I keep the guest list to a  thing as well as the date n times I think its going to be a GREAT time... I do believe the theme is going to be A Naughty Christmas...


sweeet.  Sounds like a good winter party to me.  I can already tell it'll be too hot for snow that day.



Jameo said:


> We'll have to get a bottle of Patron and you can lay on my couch and tell me all about it


   Hey 4D you won't even have to worry about the DVD player, she got superior help!  :flex:
Oh and I'm sure SoCo will do him just fine.  I think that's the stuff he drinks like water.



Jameo said:


> I know he loves me. He told me the other weekend at CIP!


there was alot of  flyin around between you two!  It was a little nauseating.  GET A ROOM!


----------



## WidowLady06

Jameo said:


> nope



hmmmm, I though desperate whores were masochists.


----------



## UncleBacon

whores and masochists at 830 in the morning.....Ilove this place


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> hmmmm, I though desperate whores were masochists.


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> whores and masochists at 830 in the morning.....Ilove this place



warms the cockles of my heart knowing that whores and masochists is just the beginning....


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> We'll have to get a bottle of Patron and you can lay on my couch and tell me all about it





UncleBacon said:


> he highlighted the first 1/2 but totaly missed this....what the hell hahahaha


I saw the second part. She knows I love her 


Beta84 said:


> sweeet. Sounds like a good winter party to me. I can already tell it'll be too hot for snow that day.
> 
> 
> Hey 4D you won't even have to worry about the DVD player, she got superior help! :flex:
> Oh and I'm sure SoCo will do him just fine. I think that's the stuff he drinks like water.
> 
> 
> there was alot of  flyin around between you two! It was a little nauseating. GET A ROOM!


You fixed it? good job.. I was going to take it all apart and re-wire everything because its a mess back there.


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


>



are you tacitly implying that you are a desperate whore?


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> are you tacitly implying that you are a desperate whore?


wellllllllllllllll...... what are you doing tonight????


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


:cough cough: EMPTY YOUR EFFING PM BOX.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I saw the second part. She knows I love her
> 
> You fixed it? good job.. I was going to take it all apart and re-wire everything because its a mess back there.



I had to rewire the DVD player but that's it.  It was hooked to the TV instead of the surround sound (and then to the TV) so I went that way.  And the display on it was loose.  So basically it was all the DVD player's fault.

I probably coulda went ahead and made it more tidy back there, but the cables weren't too tangled.  It was easy to track the cables.  I've seen MUCH worse


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :cough cough: EMPTY YOUR EFFING PM BOX.


no yelling.... or all caps....


----------



## Beta84

WidowLady06 said:


> hmmmm, I though desperate whores were masochists.


ok good, only desperate whores?  guess i'm not a masochist 



kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## Jameo

WidowLady06 said:


> hmmmm, I though desperate whores were masochists.



not unless the desperate whore is into whips, chains, submissiveness, pain and all that other stuff


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> not unless the *desperate whore is into whips, chains, submissiveness, pain and all that other stuff*


----------



## UncleBacon

Jameo said:


> not unless the desperate whore is into whips, chains, submissiveness, pain and all that other stuff





 I liked getting my a$$hole licked by circus midgets....what catagory does that put me in???


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> I saw the second part. She knows I love her
> 
> You fixed it? good job.. I was going to take it all apart and re-wire everything because its a mess back there.




I couldn't wait for you any longer


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


> not unless the desperate whore is into whips, chains, submissiveness, pain and all that other stuff



hmm I'm definitely only on the giving end of those things


----------



## Beta84

UncleBacon said:


> I liked getting my a$$hole licked by circus midgets....what catagory does that put me in???



I vote for circus freak.


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> I liked getting my a$$hole licked by circus midgets....what catagory does that put me in???


that puts you under..... me! hahahha


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> I liked getting my a$$hole licked by circus midgets....what catagory does that put me in???



Hummm, let's go with the coo coo for coco puffs catergory :shrug:


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> that puts you under..... me! hahahha




works for me


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> I liked getting my a$$hole licked by circus midgets....what catagory does that put me in???





Jameo said:


> I couldn't wait for you any longer


sorry 


Beta84 said:


> hmm I'm definitely only on the giving end of those things


Ill bet youve never tied a woman up and spanked her naked body. 


kvj21075 said:


> that puts you under..... me! hahahha


oooohhhhhhhhhh Im sooooooooo doing bad things to you...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> sorry
> 
> Ill bet youve never tied a woman up and spanked her naked body.
> 
> oooohhhhhhhhhh Im sooooooooo doing bad things to you...


pm box empty fool


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> pm box empty fool


my reply to your last was going to be 
:shrug: Im in a chatty mood today :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

i have to go to target or walmart tonight.... anyone else have to go and would like to join me?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> my reply to your last was going to be
> :shrug: Im in a chatty mood today :shrug:


sooooooooo, what kind of pancake mix did u buy last night????


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> wellllllllllllllll...... what are you doing tonight????



It's Tuesday.  Swimming night.  I told you Mondays.  Listen up, woman.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i have to go to target or walmart tonight.... anyone else have to go and would like to join me?





kvj21075 said:


> sooooooooo, what kind of pancake mix did u buy last night????


I never made it, we went to JC P and to Okada for dinner then back to my place for a movie. So we can go tonight together and get what you want.


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> I liked getting my a$$hole licked by circus midgets....what catagory does that put me in???



you're dreamy........:bigsigh:


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i have to go to target or walmart tonight.... anyone else have to go and would like to join me?



i was at walmart last night...i had to be wrestled out of the store.  their deals are insane.  I had to buy up their $2 movies!  even if I wasn't sure whether I'd like it or not, it's cheaper than renting :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I never made it, we went to JC P and to Okada for dinner then back to my place for a movie. So we can go tonight together and get what you want.



if you want to make her a perfect pancake, i can lend you my perfect pancake maker.  it really does make a perfect pancake!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> if you want to make her a perfect pancake, i can lend you my perfect pancake maker. it really does make a perfect pancake!


Ive never heard of a perfect pancake maker  so sure.


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> It's Tuesday.  Swimming night.  I told you Mondays.  Listen up, woman.



darn i forgot! i really needed to get out last night too! u should remind me!

and for the last time, harder! and lower!



4d2008 said:


> I never made it, we went to JC P and to Okada for dinner then back to my place for a movie. So we can go tonight together and get what you want.



you forgot about my pancake mix???  Ill never get pancakes!!



Beta84 said:


> i was at walmart last night...i had to be wrestled out of the store.  their deals are insane.  I had to buy up their $2 movies!  even if I wasn't sure whether I'd like it or not, it's cheaper than renting :shrug:



well if u dont like them u can use them as coasters


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> if you want to make her a perfect pancake, i can lend you my perfect pancake maker.  it really does make a perfect pancake!



wth  Strike 1

2 more and your mancard goes byebye again


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> if you want to make her a perfect pancake, i can lend you my perfect pancake maker.  it really does make a perfect pancake!


omg!!! where do i get one?!?!?! i will no longer have to do sexual favors for pancakes again!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> darn i forgot! i really needed to get out last night too! u should remind me!
> 
> and for the last time, harder! and lower!
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot about my pancake mix???  Ill never get pancakes!!
> 
> 
> 
> well if u dont like them u can use them as coasters



1.  Next week.
2.  Only nekkid.  Not fun with clothing barriers.
3.  I make some mean pancakes.
4.  Don't really care.


----------



## toppick08

UncleBacon said:


> I liked getting my a$$hole licked by circus midgets....what catagory does that put me in???



Devil's fan...


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you forgot about my pancake mix???  Ill never get pancakes!!


I didnt forget I just didnt go, at least I sent you that pic.  I wasnt in a hurry for the pancake mix, I know when I need it by.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I didnt forget I just didnt go, at least I sent you that pic.  I wasnt in a hurry for the pancake mix, I know when I need it by.


ahhhhh yes... the pic!.... ok you are forgiven!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Ive never heard of a perfect pancake maker  so sure.


It's one of those made for TV things 



kvj21075 said:


> darn i forgot! i really needed to get out last night too! u should remind me!
> 
> and for the last time, harder! and lower!
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot about my pancake mix???  Ill never get pancakes!!
> 
> 
> 
> well if u dont like them u can use them as coasters


this is true.  I can use the case as coasters and the discs as weapons to throw at people...or i can MICROWAVE them!  Gotta love doin that



Jameo said:


> wth  Strike 1
> 
> 2 more and your mancard goes byebye again


Hey now...remove that strike!  A chick bought it for me 6 years ago!  I just keep it around like a pot.  It's just 1 more thing in the kitchen :shrug:   If anything, I should get some man points...I have no effing clue how to make pancakes so that thing is man-proof and helps me out!


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> 1.  Next week.
> 2.  Only nekkid.  Not fun with clothing barriers.
> 3.  I make some mean pancakes.
> 4.  Don't really care.


forget the pancakes! ill jsut lick the butter and syrup off of you!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> forget the pancakes! ill jsut lick the butter and syrup off of you!!!



hot syrup....yummy.....


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> omg!!! where do i get one?!?!?! i will no longer have to do sexual favors for pancakes again!!!!



Umm uhhh...I'll give you mine for sexual favors?  :shrug:


it was some made for TV thing...I dunno if my friend got it there or in our old made for TV store.  I bet if you found one of those stores that sells items like that, you'd find it there.  It's pretty helpful


----------



## dn0121

Beta84 said:


> It's one of those made for TV things
> 
> 
> Hey now...remove that strike!  A chick bought it for me 6 years ago!  I just keep it around like a pot.  It's just 1 more thing in the kitchen :shrug:   If anything, I should get some man points...I have no effing clue how to make pancakes so that thing is man-proof and helps me out!



That is sad, Im sorry for you.  Pancakes are not rocket science.  My 2 y/o could make them.  And to have a pan that you flip over to make them is even worse.  What if you want more than one?  You have to let the other get cold while making more?  You get to keep your man card if you throw it away or provide another use for the pan besides making pancakes.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> Umm uhhh...I'll give you mine for sexual favors? :shrug:
> 
> 
> it was some made for TV thing...I dunno if my friend got it there or in our old made for TV store. I bet if you found one of those stores that sells items like that, you'd find it there. It's pretty helpful


 Im making her pancakes for a reason  Dont eff with the game


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> It's one of those made for TV things
> 
> 
> this is true.  I can use the case as coasters and the discs as weapons to throw at people...or i can MICROWAVE them!  Gotta love doin that
> 
> 
> Hey now...remove that strike!  A chick bought it for me 6 years ago!  I just keep it around like a pot.  It's just 1 more thing in the kitchen :shrug:   If anything, I should get some man points...I have no effing clue how to make pancakes so that thing is man-proof and helps me out!



Why I offer you a glass of WINE?


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> That is sad, Im sorry for you.  Pancakes are not rocket science.  My 2 y/o could make them.  And to have a pan that you flip over to make them is even worse.  What if you want more than one?  You have to let the other get cold while making more?  You get to keep your man card if you throw it away or provide another use for the pan besides making pancakes.


Hey, it's good for one person!  After that and it starts getting a lil bit of a pain...but i've made em for 3 people before and they stayed warm!



4d2008 said:


> Im making her pancakes for a reason  Dont eff with the game


I'm stepping into the game and trying to get some of my own.  Can't take some competition?  



Jameo said:


> Why I offer you a glass of WINE?


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> That is sad, Im sorry for you.  Pancakes are not rocket science.  My 2 y/o could make them.  And to have a pan that you flip over to make them is even worse.  What if you want more than one?  You have to let the other get cold while making more?  You get to keep your man card if you throw it away or provide another use for the pan besides making pancakes.


some people cant make pancakes or grilled cheese!!!!  dont make fun of them!!!! im sure they make many other delicious meals!!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> some people cant make pancakes or grilled cheese!!!!  dont make fun of them!!!! im sure they make many other delicious meals!!!!



we believe in you......and syrup of ipecac


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> Hey, it's good for one person! After that and it starts getting a lil bit of a pain...but i've made em for 3 people before and they stayed warm!
> 
> 
> I'm stepping into the game and trying to get some of my own. Can't take some competition?


If your my competition game on my friend. Game on. Actually I love competition. I always win.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> some people cant make pancakes or grilled cheese!!!!  dont make fun of them!!!! im sure they make many other delicious meals!!!!



so...what do you make?


----------



## smdavis65

kvj21075 said:


> some people cant make pancakes or grilled cheese!!!!  dont make fun of them!!!! im sure they make many other delicious meals!!!!



C'mon... pancakes have the directions right on the box.
and grilled cheese? butter, bread, cheese, fry. Voila!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> If your my competition game on my friend. Game on. Actually I love competition. I always win.



son, I'm like the 72 Dolphins...undefeated.  Actually, were you alive then?


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


>



I bite


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> son, I'm like the 72 Dolphins...undefeated.  Actually, *were you alive then*?


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> we believe in you......and syrup of ipecac



not nice



4d2008 said:


> If your my competition game on my friend. Game on. Actually I love competition. I always win.



you do not always win



Beta84 said:


> so...what do you make?



i can make just a bout anything except for grilled cheese and pancakes.



smdavis65 said:


> C'mon... pancakes have the directions right on the box.
> and grilled cheese? butter, bread, cheese, fry. Voila!




my pancakes always come out weighing  ten pounds! and i almost burned my house down last time i tryed to make grilled cheese


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> son, I'm like the 72 Dolphins...undefeated. Actually, were you alive then?


Mc Lovin, your to nice of a guy. Have you even ed  yet? 


WINNER!!!!!!!! 



(and no I wasnt alive then azz)


----------



## dn0121

This is a sad day for America.


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> Mc Lovin, your to nice of a guy. Have you even ed  yet?
> 
> 
> WINNER!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (and no I wasnt alive then azz)



must....be....nice


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you do not always win


Ive won *every* battle I just havent won every war. But everything I put my eyes on (and actually apply myself) I get. everytime.  (but those battles are always the wrong ones so they dont last and obviously Ive lost every war)


----------



## smdavis65

kvj21075 said:


> not nice
> 
> 
> 
> you do not always win
> 
> 
> 
> i can make just a bout anything except for grilled cheese and pancakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pancakes always come out weighing  ten pounds! and i almost burned my house down last time i tryed to make grilled cheese



 That doesn't mean give up. Keep practicing, you'll get better at it. Then you can eat all the pancakes and grilled cheese you want.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> This is a sad day for America.


why 


Jameo said:


> must....be....nice


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> That doesn't mean give up. Keep practicing, you'll get better at it. Then you can eat all the pancakes and grilled cheese you want.


OR SHE CAN EAT WHAT I MAKE HER! 

why is everyone killing this for me


----------



## kvj21075

smdavis65 said:


> That doesn't mean give up. Keep practicing, you'll get better at it. Then you can eat all the pancakes and grilled cheese you want.


awwww, will you help me??


----------



## WidowLady06

Jameo said:


> I bite



Bacon stabs people....he wins.




kvj21075 said:


> not nice
> 
> i can make just a bout anything except for grilled cheese and pancakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pancakes always come out weighing  ten pounds! and i almost burned my house down last time i tryed to make grilled cheese



  Sorry, it just sorta slipped out....



4d2008 said:


> (and no I wasnt alive then azz)


Holy Babybutts, you're an infant!



kvj21075 said:


> awwww, will you help me??



um, no, he won't.  but I will.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> why



cuz people don't know how to make pancakes! it is un-American to not know how to make pancakes.


----------



## ishouldhaveknow

Winner


----------



## WidowLady06

ishouldhaveknow said:


> Winner


*
GO AWAY*


----------



## Jameo

WidowLady06 said:


> Bacon stabs people....he wins.



Bacon is all talk


----------



## ishouldhaveknow

WidowLady06 said:


> *
> GO AWAY*



that is not very nice.


----------



## WidowLady06

ishouldhaveknow said:


> that is not very nice.



Nope, it isn't.

I'm off to do Mom things.  Ugh.

No sexual innuendos while I'm gone, please.  I hate playing catch up and I hate missing all the fun.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Holy Babybutts, you're an infant!


Thank you 


dn0121 said:


> cuz people don't know how to make pancakes! it is un-American to not know how to make pancakes.


tell me about it....


ishouldhaveknow said:


> that is not very nice.


You should have know what?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Thank you
> 
> tell me about it....
> 
> You should have know what?


whos going to hooters?


----------



## ishouldhaveknow

this place is just too mean for me!


----------



## jwwb2000

Pancakes....blah.

Give me some Belgian Waffles topped with strawberries and whipped cream


----------



## Jameo

ishouldhaveknow said:


> this place is just too mean for me!



Then leave


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> whos going to hooters?



owl let you know by tomorrow.


----------



## ishouldhaveknow

Jameo said:


> Then leave



*NO*

Bite me!


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> Pancakes....blah.
> 
> Give me some Belgian Waffles topped with strawberries and whipped cream



Now that I have a waffle maker for.  See a waffle maker makes sense, pancake maker not so much.


----------



## tyky

ishouldhaveknow said:


> *NO*
> 
> Bite me!


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> owl let you know by tomorrow.


that sux


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> whos going to hooters?


Dont worry about it, what time am I picking you up?


ishouldhaveknow said:


> this place is just too mean for me!


MPD :shrug:


jwwb2000 said:


> Pancakes....blah.
> 
> Give me some Belgian Waffles topped with strawberries and whipped cream


I dont like waffles. 



dn0121 said:


> *owl* let you know by tomorrow.


whoooo whoooo


dn0121 said:


> Now that I have a waffle maker for. See a waffle maker makes sense, pancake maker not so much.


again, I dont like waffles.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Dont worry about it, what time am I picking you up?
> 
> MPD :shrug:
> I dont like waffles.
> 
> 
> whoooo whoooo
> 
> again, I dont like waffles.


the hooters parking lot at 5???


----------



## kvj21075

i like french toast too  mmmmmmmm


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> the hooters parking lot at 5???


sounds good, plan on me picking you up.  Ill get the thread going and see who is going.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> again, I dont like waffles.



you need to try some chicken an waffles son.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> you need to try some chicken an waffles *son*.


damn son


----------



## Jameo

ishouldhaveknow said:


> *NO*
> 
> Bite me!



ewww, No thanks.  You might have cooties or some ####


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> ewww, No thanks. You might have cooties or some ####


you let me bite you and I have cooties and some ####. :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

im hungry now....


----------



## smdavis65

You guys are making me hungry. 

oh, and I win.


----------



## kvj21075

smdavis65 said:


> You guys are making me hungry.
> 
> oh, and I win.


hehehe


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> You guys are making me hungry.
> 
> oh, and I win.


nice try


----------



## smdavis65

fine. I win.


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> fine. I win.


still no.


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> you let me bite you and I have cooties and some ####. :shrug:



Was that the same night you told me you loved me?  I don't remember much of the end of the night


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> Was that the same night you told me you loved me? *I don't remember much of the end of the night*


Thats how I like it.


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> still no.



yes I do.


----------



## UncleBacon

I hate hangovers....just thought I'd share...I'm not hung over...I'm just saying


----------



## kvj21075

i hate throwing up, i dont need to taste my food again in a disgusting way and sometimes through my nose. if im hungry ill eat more!


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


> I bite


sounds 



4d2008 said:


> Mc Lovin, your to nice of a guy. Have you even ed  yet?
> 
> 
> WINNER!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (and no I wasnt alive then azz)


you don't win 



Jameo said:


> must....be....nice






kvj21075 said:


> im hungry now....


me too but it's not lunchtime yet


----------



## ishouldhaveknow

ha, Winner this time (loser usually)


----------



## 4d2008

ishouldhaveknow said:


> ha, Winner this time (loser usually)


 u lost


----------



## ishouldhaveknow

nope


----------



## ishouldhaveknow

i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win


----------



## jwwb2000

I win.


----------



## tyky

ishouldhaveknow said:


> i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win



 you're too funny


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I win.


HOW DARE YOU PEOPLE GET THIS THREAD BACK ON TOPIC!


----------



## ishouldhaveknow

ishouldhaveknow said:


> i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win



like i said before.... i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> I win.





jwwb wins!  Everyone else stop posting now...So I can win!


----------



## ishouldhaveknow

sorry


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> HOW DARE YOU PEOPLE GET THIS THREAD BACK ON TOPIC!



what would yoou like to talk about?

Poles maybe


----------



## kvj21075

the only car i hate more than a Prius is a stupid Mini Cooper! they are so small but always in the effing way!!!


----------



## ishouldhaveknow

im leaving you guys have a great day!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> what would yoou like to talk about?
> 
> Poles maybe


i like poles


----------



## Jameo

ishouldhaveknow said:


> im leaving you guys have a great day!



please don't come back


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> what would yoou like to talk about?
> 
> Poles maybe


yes


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> yes


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> what would yoou like to talk about?
> 
> Poles maybe


i like watching half naked women pole dancing!



kvj21075 said:


> the only car i hate more than a Prius is a stupid Mini Cooper! they are so small but always in the effing way!!!


Smartcars are even worse!  



ishouldhaveknow said:


> im leaving you guys have a great day!


good riddance


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> i like watching half naked women pole dancing!



I prefer them to be naked.


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> I prefer them to be naked.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


i prefer mine to have armpit hair down to thier waist!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i prefer mine to have armpit hair down to thier waist!



 you are sooo gross


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> you are sooo gross


----------



## kelb

smdavis65 said:


> I win, because I'm a whore.



 Thats totally my line!  THEIF!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Thats totally my line! THEIF!


shut up whore.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Thats totally my line!  THEIF!


whatcha doin tonight?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> whatcha doin tonight?


ohhhh do I get to have a k.k. samich tonight?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> whatcha doin tonight?



Well I was thinking about doing 5 guys but now I think with my new status that I need to step it up!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Well I was thinking about doing 5 guys but now I think with my new status that I need to step it up!


well, i have to go get a voice recorder thingy, i can meet you in the parking lot and we can try it out, test it to see if its waterproof, wear a skirt....


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Well I was thinking about doing 5 guys but now I think with my new status that I need to step it up!



*$ orgy it is.


So did I miss anything the past 5-7 pages?  I skipped them this morning


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> well, i have to go get a voice recorder thingy, i can meet you in the parking lot and we can try it out, test it to see if its waterproof, wear a skirt....



 I dont know WTF you are talking about but it sounds way to fun to miss!!!! when and where


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I dont know WTF you are talking about but it sounds way to fun to miss!!!! when and where



well, i guess target or walmart in lex park... i guess ill be down that way around 530ish 



i wonder what your insides sound like


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> *$ orgy it is.
> 
> 
> So did I miss anything the past 5-7 pages?  I skipped them this morning


 
No starbucks tonight Im shopping with my favorite kitten


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> No starbucks tonight Im shopping with my favorite kitten


 we can do starbucks too, i never get to do starbucks. or something thats actually tasty


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> we can do starbucks too, i never get to do starbucks. or something thats actually tasty


just saying we arent making a group thing tonight unless I start sending a mass text when its time to head over, we are also having dinner tonight at some point.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> just saying we arent making a group thing tonight unless I start sending a mass text when its time to head over, we are also having dinner tonight at some point.


yay, that would be  the something tasty!


----------



## kelb

OR... we can do a starbucks thing and you two an join us when you are done!   Or we can go to a bar because I need a drink but I'm broke so someone will have to buy me drinks 

I like that idea better


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> OR... we can do a starbucks thing and you two an join us when you are done!   Or we can go to a bar because I need a drink but I'm broke so someone will have to buy me drinks
> 
> I like that idea better


we can eat somewhere that has a bar.... 


or we could just eat you, and thne we'll buy u drinks as payment


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> we can eat somewhere that has a bar....
> 
> 
> *or we could just eat you, and thne we'll buy u drinks as payment*


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> we can eat somewhere that has a bar....
> 
> 
> or we could just eat you, and thne we'll buy u drinks as payment



Applebees!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Applebees!!!!


 time?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Applebees!!!!


i love thier mudslides!


----------



## dn0121

I'm   so I will bring my own foo foo coffee drink from home


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

so what are our plans??


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> so what are our plans??



Swimming.  Nothing exciting for me.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> so what are our plans??


thats what Id like to know :shrug: Im getting outta here in a little bit, heading to the store to get some food in the house then Im getting a haircut (yes only 1 hair). So lets get a plan together. You said something about 530 shopping so is that the starting point? Id like to hit up wallyworld for some things.


----------



## kvj21075

ok we will start at walmart....


widow- that is why i dont have kids, they are a pain in the butt


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ok we will start at walmart....
> 
> 
> widow- that is why i dont have kids, they are a pain in the butt


pssst  babies dont come out of your butt.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> ok we will start at walmart....
> 
> 
> widow- that is why i dont have kids, they are a pain in the butt



no they aren't


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> ok we will start at walmart....
> 
> 
> widow- that is why i dont have kids, they are a pain in the butt



I'm cultivating my future over here.  They're going to be rich and take care of my every need in the future.


I only wish.....


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> pssst  babies dont come out of your butt.


where do they come from then?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> no they aren't


i absolutely cant stand when i go to a restaurant, and they try to stick me next to a bunch of whiny, loud, irritating kids! i ask to be moved cause i dont want to get in trouble for smacking one upside the head


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> where do they come from then?


Ill show you, dont worry hun.


kvj21075 said:


> i absolutely cant stand when i go to a restaurant, and they try to stick me next to a bunch of whiny, loud, irritating kids! i ask to be moved cause i dont want to get in trouble for smacking one upside the head


aaannnnnddddddd


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i absolutely cant stand when i go to a restaurant, and they try to stick me next to a bunch of whiny, loud, irritating kids! i ask to be moved cause i dont want to get in trouble for smacking one upside the head



I take it you do not want any kids

My kids are good :thankgod: but if they acted bad in public I'd be the one leaving

So, you think us parents should stay home


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> i absolutely cant stand when i go to a restaurant, and they try to stick me next to a bunch of whiny, loud, irritating kids! i ask to be moved cause i dont want to get in trouble for smacking one upside the head



Correct me if I'm wrong.
I thought I saw a kid on your Myspace.  I assumed it was yours. 
I also just glanced at it for the most part so I didn't really read if it was or wasn't yours


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I take it you do not want any kids
> 
> My kids are good :thankgod: but if they acted bad in public I'd be the one leaving
> 
> So, you think us parents should stay home



Not you parents.
SOME parents.
The ones who don't dicipline their kids and let them act up and who wouldn't leave because they don't care if other people's dinner experience sufferes.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I take it you do not want any kids
> 
> My kids are good :thankgod: but if they acted bad in public I'd be the one leaving
> 
> So, you think us parents should stay home



ill want a kid one day eventually- if i ever get married



pcjohnnyb said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.
> I thought I saw a kid on your Myspace.  I assumed it was yours.
> I also just glanced at it for the most part so I didn't really read if it was or wasn't yours



not mine!!!! 



pcjohnnyb said:


> Not you parents.
> SOME parents.
> The ones who don't dicipline their kids and let them act up and who wouldn't leave because they don't care if other people's dinner experience sufferes.



and i totally agree


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ill want a kid one day eventually- if i ever get married


 




(reminder to self, never ask kitten to marry me).


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> ill want a kid one day eventually- if i ever get married
> not mine!!!!
> and i totally agree



Good to know


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> (reminder to self, never ask kitten to marry me).


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> (reminder to self, never ask kitten to marry me).


you already want to marry me! u just cant give me a snotty, drooly, poopy, crying, slobbering machine


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> *ill want a kid one day eventually- if i ever get married*
> 
> 
> not mine!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and i totally agree




can we just practice for now


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you already want to marry me! u just cant give me a snotty, drooly, poopy, crying, slobbering machine


Im fixed so you wont be getting a  we can just pretend every night is our honeymoon and forgo the actual wedding


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Im fixed so you wont be getting a  we can just pretend every night is our honeymoon and forgo the actual wedding



I got spayed too


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I got spayed too


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im fixed so you wont be getting a  we can just pretend every night is our honeymoon and forgo the actual wedding


whooo hooo!


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>



I'm fixed, so I win.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I got spayed too


would u like to join us???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> would u like to join us???


yummy... why didnt I meat you sooner.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> would u like to join us???


----------



## WidowLady06

I would stomp on my kids until they squeaked if they acted up in public.  They're terrified of me most of the time.  

But I'm spayed.  No more.  Thank God.  Love them, but I'm *NOT* doing that all over again.


----------



## UncleBacon

what the hell just happened all I wanted to do is practice


----------



## flomaster

Good morning kids.

Currently: 64°F

Fair

79°F | 54°F


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> what the hell just happened all I wanted to do is practice


I think she missed your post or its a hint :shrug:


flomaster said:


> Good morning kids.
> 
> Currently: 64°F
> 
> Fair
> 
> 79°F | 54°F


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> what the hell just happened all I wanted to do is practice



practice makes perfect


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Good morning kids.
> 
> Currently: 64°F
> 
> Fair
> 
> 79°F | 54°F


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Good morning kids.
> 
> Currently: 64°F
> 
> Fair
> 
> 79°F | 54°F



Come hoooooooooome.  We miss you....these guys, well, they're just....elitists.


----------



## UncleBacon

WidowLady06 said:


> practice makes perfect




well I'm already damn near perfect


----------



## WidowLady06

UncleBacon said:


> well I'm already damn near perfect



does that mean you don't want to practice anymore?    you were getting my hopes up....


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> what the hell just happened all I wanted to do is practice


you didnt offer me a honeymoon everynight!  duh


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



Wherever you want me to.


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> you didnt offer me a honeymoon everynight!  duh



I don't want a honeymoon every night....a day or two of romance and slow and easy is okay....but a lifetime?  Where's the  in that?


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Come hoooooooooome.  We miss you....these guys, well, they're just....elitists.



I am not an elite kinda guy?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Wherever you want me to.


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> I am not an elite kinda guy?



You're special.


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



Thanks for making me feel special.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i absolutely cant stand when i go to a restaurant, and they try to stick me next to a bunch of whiny, loud, irritating kids! i ask to be moved cause i dont want to get in trouble for smacking one upside the head



 you sound like the chick I sat next to on my plane home this weekend.  As soon as she sits down she's like "oh #### there are alot of stupid babies on this plane" and was ready to kill them.

So we're all going shopping, dinner, getting kelb drunk, and then some  for dessert?  Sounds like fun!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> you sound like the chick I sat next to on my plane home this weekend. As soon as she sits down she's like "oh #### there are alot of stupid babies on this plane" and was ready to kill them.
> 
> So we're all going shopping, dinner, getting kelb drunk, and then some  for dessert? Sounds like fun!


you coming tonight?


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> you sound like the chick I sat next to on my plane home this weekend.  As soon as she sits down she's like "oh #### there are alot of stupid babies on this plane" and was ready to kill them.
> 
> So we're all going shopping, dinner, getting kelb drunk, and then some  for dessert?  Sounds like fun!



Kelb really has no money.. but if I do get drunk I'm hoping that I get to be sittin' on a bar stool!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Kelb really has no money.. but if I do get drunk I'm hoping that I get to be sittin' on a bar stool!


you will be drunk and itll be upside down. I know how my girls like it. Is BB coming? I need to buy him a drink for him.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you will be drunk and itll be upside down. I know how my girls like it. Is BB coming? I need to buy him a drink for him.


why do u have to buy him a drink?


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> i absolutely cant stand when i go to a restaurant, and they try to stick me next to a bunch of whiny, loud, irritating kids! i ask to be moved cause i dont want to get in trouble for smacking one upside the head




I'm sure they sit you next to them because they figure you aren't much older than them anyways :shrug:


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> you will be drunk and itll be upside down. I know how my girls like it. Is BB coming? I need to buy him a drink for him.



Naa hes got band practice tonight!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Naa hes got band practice tonight!


u could come share an appetizer with me, thats all i ever get anyway


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Thanks for making me feel special.



YW!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> why do u have to buy him a drink?


I said something that night (that I dont remember saying) that might have upset him a tad bit...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I said something that night (that I dont remember saying) that might have upset him a tad bit...


u said something that night that upset me too...... u owe me a drink


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> u said something that night that upset me too...... u owe me a drink



I'm upset too!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> u said something that night that upset me too...... u owe me a drink


 


kelb said:


> I'm upset too!


I DEFFINATELY owe Kelb 1 because I did upset her the other day  and Ill buy my kitten one just because I want to take advantage of you later.






(did I just type that or think that)?


----------



## kvj21075

oooowuh- i got a gift at work :0 i wonder what it is  or who its from  i gota card and candy on my car yesterday


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I DEFFINATELY owe Kelb 1 because I did upset her the other day  and Ill buy my kitten one just because I want to take advantage of you later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (did I just type that or think that)?



 you just thought it.... outloud


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> oooowuh- i got a gift at work :0 i wonder what it is  or who its from  i gota card and candy on my car yesterday


Im sure I could guess.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im sure I could guess.


good thing about break ups- everyone starts sending u stuff and buying you gifts


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

kvj21075 said:


> good thing about break ups- everyone starts sending u stuff and buying you gifts



I wont send you anything or buy you anything but I will give you something


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> you coming tonight?


:shrug:  sounds like this could be fun 




kelb said:


> Kelb really has no money.. but if I do get drunk I'm hoping that I get to be sittin' on a bar stool!



that's why we'd have to get you drunk!


----------



## Beta84

4dzsecretmpd said:


> I wont send you anything or buy you anything but I will give you something



omg still can't figure out whos MPD this is


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

Beta84 said:


> omg still can't figure out who's MPD this is



Im kris :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

4dzsecretmpd said:


> Im kris :shrug:



   I was thinkin u were Black Francis!


----------



## kvj21075

4dzsecretmpd said:


> I wont send you anything or buy you anything but I will give you something


im not honeymooning you now :


----------



## Jameo

4dzsecretmpd said:


> I wont send you anything or buy you anything but I will give you something



It's probably a gift that keeps on giving too


----------



## kvj21075

Jameo said:


> It's probably a gift that keeps on giving too


is that what all those bumps on his  were?


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> It's probably a gift that keeps on giving too


ya I wouldnt trust that guy... who the hell is that person anyways? :shrug:


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:


> It's probably a gift that keeps on giving too




Which gift are you talking about because there are several.


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> Which gift are you talking about because there are several.



I'm thinkin herpes


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Which gift are you talking about because there are several.


Love  its the only gift I can give. 





OK Im out... so walmart at 530????? if that changes text me kitten! and Im waiting for those nude pics as well.


----------



## biskit

yoyoyoyoyo


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> I'm thinkin herpes



:analwarts:


----------



## tyky

What happened to Gypsy :shrug:


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> Love  its the only gift I can give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Im out... so walmart at 530????? if that changes text me kitten! and Im waiting for those nude pics as well.



Can't you do anything w/o a woman permission?


----------



## kvj21075

530


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> What happened to Gypsy :shrug:


isnt she in canada?


----------



## MyPersonalDecoy

4d2008 said:


> ya I wouldnt trust that guy... who the hell is that person anyways? :shrug:



It's me!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> What happened to Gypsy :shrug:


I miss her 


Jameo said:


> Can't you do anything w/o a woman permission?


No thats McLovin, Im leaving now and running around without permission I just wanted to make sure I was going to the right place at the right time.


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> I miss her
> 
> No thats McLovin, Im leaving now and running around without permission I just wanted to make sure I was going to the right place at the right time.



You should bring me a pumpkin spice latte


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> What happened to Gypsy :shrug:


Kidnapped her...she's in my trunk...



4d2008 said:


> I miss her
> 
> No thats McLovin, Im leaving now and running around without permission I just wanted to make sure I was going to the right place at the right time.


What!  ##### please.     I'll make sure I'm there tonight so I can give u one of these


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> Kidnapped her...she's in my trunk...
> 
> 
> What!  ##### please.     I'll make sure I'm there tonight so I can give u one of these



Where are we going?


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> Where are we going?



i dunno...u were all talkin about shopping and starbucks and dinner and drinking and i kinda lost track!  I'm slow


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Where are we going?


wally world and then...... somewhere... for drinks.

youre coming out for drinks but not allowed to shop with us? does your bb not like me either???


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> wally world and then...... somewhere... for drinks.
> 
> youre coming out for drinks but not allowed to shop with us? does your bb not like me either???



OH NO NO NO BB loves you!! Actually he mentioned a FEW times how much he likes you!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> OH NO NO NO BB loves you!! Actually he mentioned a FEW times how much he likes you!


yay  then come shopping , itll be quick (i usually am hahaha). or.... when were about done we can call ya and tell you whats next


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> yay  then come shopping , itll be quick (i usually am hahaha). or.... when were about done we can call ya and tell you whats next



OK.. I really am  right now though.. and I hate to go out drinking with no money


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> OK.. I really am  right now though.. and I hate to go out drinking with no money



I thought you had like 4 jobs, you should be rolling in dough


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> OK.. I really am  right now though.. and I hate to go out drinking with no money



it's Walmart, they are cheap.  If you REALLY want to get something, they are selling decent DVDs for as low as $2!


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> OK.. I really am  right now though.. and I hate to go out drinking with no money



  me too


----------



## kvj21075

im broke too  i dont care!


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> I thought you had like 4 jobs, you should be rolling in dough



5 and my Mortgage is eating up all my money!


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> I thought you had like 4 jobs, you should be rolling in dough



maybe she is just saying she has that many jobs to keep the stalkers at bay


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> OK.. I really am  right now though.. and I hate to go out drinking with no money


how much can you drink I mean honestly... besides I cant see you getting trashed with the kitten and I.. That would just be a BAD idea.  She is going to have you and Im making the movie.


----------



## dn0121

got to hide the evan williams behind the fence post outside son!


----------



## kvj21075

good point- we each had 2 margaritas and decided we shouldnt have driven...


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> 5 and my Mortgage is eating up all my money!



5  
 I thought I had it it bad when work put me on a budget


----------



## somdfunguy

pickle pickle pickle


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> got to hide the evan williams behind the fence post outside son!


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


>



where's he at?  I know I saw him reading in here today.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> where's he at? I know I saw him reading in here today.


@ work, Im talking 2 him via text.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> good point- we each had 2 margaritas and decided we shouldnt have driven...



light weights


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> @ work, Im talking 2 him via text.



speaking of work my lunch is over so see you all later.


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> 5 and my *Mortgage* is eating up all my money!



You must have a big azz house


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> You must have a big azz house



no.. just a big azz mortgage 



husband and I splitting up.. remember?


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> no.. just a big azz mortgage


----------



## WidowLady06

Okay, so did I miss a lot?  Do I need to go back and read or was it just the same old stuff?


----------



## flomaster

Yo!  

Currently: 73°F

Fair

78°F | 55°F


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Yo!
> 
> Currently: 73°F
> 
> Fair
> 
> 78°F | 55°F


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Yo!
> 
> Currently: 73°F
> 
> Fair
> 
> 78°F | 55°F


again


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> again



But its so nice!!!!  Nice breeze blowin through the hangar.


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> But its so nice!!!! Nice breeze blowin through the hangar.


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Beta84

flomaster said:


> Yo!
> 
> Currently: 73°F
> 
> Fair
> 
> 78°F | 55°F


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Mountain views in every direction.  Clear blue skies.  Good hammock weather.


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Mountain views in every direction.  Clear blue skies.  Good hammock weather.


if its soooooooo great there, why the poop are u in here????


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> if its soooooooo great there, why the poop are u in here????



Work. Doing some testing on a plane here.  Of course I get the next extreme in January when I head out to Washington state.


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Work. Doing some testing on a plane here.  Of course I get the next extreme in January when I head out to Washington state.


i hope u pee your pants in public...


----------



## nitwhit3286

boo!


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> i hope u pee your pants in public...




Now thats not nice!   How about puke in public?  Thats more likely to happen being I should be in Mexico this weekend.


----------



## kvj21075

nitwhit3286 said:


> boo!


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Now thats not nice!   How about puke in public?  Thats more likely to happen being I should be in Mexico this weekend.


im just not going to talk to u anymore


----------



## nitwhit3286

kvj21075 said:


>



Hey girl whats been up? everything good? just been busy with work and the gym... same ole same ole. Actually caught up with some friends from netanya, israel. I miss em.


----------



## Beta84

nitwhit3286 said:


> boo!


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> im just not going to talk to u anymore



If it makes you feel any better I should be in the middle east about March time frame.  It will be hot and sandy with live fireworks shows every day!


----------



## Beta84

flomaster said:


> If it makes you feel any better I should be in the middle east about March time frame.  It will be hot and sandy with live fireworks shows every day!



:shrug:  you going to Washington State makes me warm and fuzzy inside.  Have fun with that


----------



## nitwhit3286

flomaster said:


> If it makes you feel any better I should be in the middle east about March time frame.  It will be hot and sandy with live fireworks shows every day!




flo are you being a meany pants? Am I going to have to hop in the vdub and drive to somd to kick yo butt?


----------



## flomaster

Beta84 said:


> :shrug:  you going to Washington State makes me warm and fuzzy inside.  Have fun with that



Why would me going to washington state make you fuzzy?


----------



## jwwb2000

nitwhit3286 said:


> flo are you being a meany pants? Am I going to have to hop in the vdub and drive to somd to kick yo butt?



Have fun on the uneventful trip


----------



## flomaster

nitwhit3286 said:


> flo are you being a meany pants? Am I going to have to hop in the vdub and drive to somd to kick yo butt?




Why would you think I am being a meany pants?


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> Have fun on the uneventful trip



Thanks.  Sure it will be some kind of eventful so long as it doesn't land close to my position!


----------



## kvj21075

im hungry again


----------



## jwwb2000

flomaster said:


> Thanks.  Sure it will be some kind of eventful so long as it doesn't land close to my position!



That was to NitWit for her driving to somd to kick your butt


----------



## flomaster

jwwb2000 said:


> That was to NitWit for her driving to somd to kick your butt



I don't think she could handle me.


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> I don't think she could handle me.



CHALLENGE!!!!!!!


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> CHALLENGE!!!!!!!



FACT :Coffee:


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> FACT :Coffee:



HAHA YOU DORK


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> FACT



:fixed:


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> :fixed:



All that bragging and you are being nice?


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> :fixed:



Thanks


----------



## nitwhit3286

flomaster said:


> I don't think she could handle me.



i don't think there is anything that goes on in that county, that whitness couldn't handle.


----------



## kvj21075

nitwhit3286 said:


> i don't think there is anything that goes on in that county, that whitness couldn't handle.


you have not met me


----------



## flomaster

nitwhit3286 said:


> i don't think there is anything that goes on in that county, that whitness couldn't handle.




You haven't seen my lucky magic elephant thong!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> If it makes you feel any better I should be in the middle east about March time frame.  It will be hot and sandy with live fireworks shows every day!



I'm going on a cruise in January and skiing in Deep Creek in February!

I need to get my big butt to the gym and lose some weight before the cruise


----------



## nitwhit3286

kvj21075 said:


> you have not met me



we could probably be partners in crime. Hit up catamaran's and show em what a real party is like!


----------



## kvj21075

nitwhit3286 said:


> we could probably be partners in crime. Hit up catamaran's and show em what a real party is like!


the party is in my pants....


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> the party is in my pants....



And everyones cumming


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I'm going on a cruise in January and skiing in Deep Creek in February!
> 
> I need to get my big butt to the gym and lose some weight before the cruise



Headed to Bingen Washington.  I hear there are all kinds of good snow fun to be had.  Been thinking of trying snowboarding.  See what happens when I get there.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> you have not met me



you two would have alot of fun together.  I can just imagine what the  would be like...


----------



## kelb

flomaster said:


> Headed to Bingen Washington.  I hear there are all kinds of good snow fun to be had.  Been thinking of trying snowboarding.  See what happens when I get there.



OHYEAH!!! Well after working 10 hours today Im going ALLLLLL the way home... THEN after making my OWN dinner and eating ALLLLLL alone... I'm going to watch TV


BEAT THAT

oh yeah

and weather: Cold and cloudy


----------



## nitwhit3286

kvj21075 said:


> the party is in my pants....



mmm...you better stop... you know I can get naughty.


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> OHYEAH!!! Well after working 10 hours today Im going ALLLLLL the way home... THEN after making my OWN dinner and eating ALLLLLL alone... I'm going to watch TV
> 
> 
> BEAT THAT
> 
> oh yeah
> 
> and weather: Cold and cloudy



you are not!  if you are, we're gonna be insulted!


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> OHYEAH!!! Well after working 10 hours today Im going ALLLLLL the way home... THEN after making my OWN dinner and eating ALLLLLL alone... I'm going to watch TV
> 
> 
> BEAT THAT
> 
> oh yeah
> 
> and weather: Cold and cloudy



After working ten hours you deserve some company but I am too far to be with ya.  I will leave here, go back to my hotel room, go out and grab dinner and drink a few beers with coworkers.


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> you are not!  if you are, we're gonna be insulted!



pssst.. i dont even know where you are going!


----------



## nitwhit3286

Beta84 said:


> you two would have alot of fun together.  I can just imagine what the  would be like...



I have no problems taking pictures.


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> OHYEAH!!! Well after working 10 hours today Im going ALLLLLL the way home... THEN after making my OWN dinner and eating ALLLLLL alone... I'm going to watch TV
> 
> 
> BEAT THAT
> 
> oh yeah
> 
> and weather: Cold and cloudy



I am going straight from one job to another tonight AND I will be sleeping all alone.

What's your point?


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> I am going straight from one job to another tonight AND I will be sleeping all alone.
> 
> What's your point?



 my point is... we suck


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> you are not!  if you are, we're gonna be insulted!



OH YEAH!! and in  20 minutes you will be here with chocolate.. as promised


----------



## flomaster

kelb said:


> my point is... we suck



Just don't forget to post video in porntube so I can be alone in my room and at least like it!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> OHYEAH!!! Well after working 10 hours today Im going ALLLLLL the way home... THEN after making my OWN dinner and eating ALLLLLL alone... I'm going to watch TV
> 
> 
> BEAT THAT
> 
> oh yeah
> 
> and weather: Cold and cloudy



noooooooooooo 



nitwhit3286 said:


> mmm...you better stop... you know I can get naughty.



i like it naughty!



Beta84 said:


> you are not!  if you are, we're gonna be insulted!




make her come!!!!


----------



## nitwhit3286

I'll be hitting the gym early this evening. So, that should be fun. Then I will come home and make dinner. Just like a good little wifey. Since tonights not a good night for the club, I'm gunna save my freak em dress till thursday. My lesbian buddy invited me out sunday night.. but I was exhausted after the club and staying out till four and then working seven hours.. bleh. Didn't know sunday was a good night to party. Maybe at the gay bars.. :/


----------



## nitwhit3286

kvj21075 said:


> noooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> i like it naughty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make her come!!!!




looks like its time for you to take a trip to the book store in lexington park.. I'll pm ya  a list.


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> All that bragging and you are being nice?



if I'm nice I might get some!


----------



## flomaster

nitwhit3286 said:


> looks like its time for you to take a trip to the book store in lexington park.. I'll pm ya  a list.



They have an adult super store here!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

nitwhit3286 said:


> looks like its time for you to take a trip to the book store in lexington park.. I'll pm ya  a list.


i probably already have it all lol


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> They have an adult super store here!!!!


bleep you Mr.ImSoCool!!!


----------



## nitwhit3286

kvj21075 said:


> i probably already have it all lol



whips chains handcuffs?


----------



## WidowLady06

nitwhit3286 said:


> looks like its time for you to take a trip to the book store in lexington park.. I'll pm ya  a list.



I have my own little pornopalace going on here....who needs lex. park?


----------



## kvj21075

nitwhit3286 said:


> whips chains handcuffs?


I have a crop- whips require too much room, and check and check


----------



## kvj21075

im about to head out- hopefully KelB will call and tell me to pick her up on the way. later Gators


----------



## nitwhit3286

WidowLady06 said:


> I have my own little pornopalace going on here....who needs lex. park?



So we could have one huge  ???? It'll be like the 60s!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> im about to head out- hopefully KelB will call and tell me to pick her up on the way. later Gators



 no shopping for me


----------



## nitwhit3286

kvj21075 said:


> I have a crop- whips require too much room, and check and check



sniff* sniff*..... well have fun.. without me!!


----------



## WidowLady06

kelb said:


> no shopping for me



No shopping for me, either.  But tomorrow is money day!  And I have big plans for money day.


----------



## WidowLady06

nitwhit3286 said:


> So we could have one huge  ???? It'll be like the 60s!



Kitty, 4D and Flo won't cum.....


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> I have my own little pornopalace going on here....who needs lex. park?



I knew you were a freak!!


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Kitty, 4D and Flo won't cum.....



Flo can cum.  I just can't come.


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> I knew you were a freak!!


  And you love it!  



flomaster said:


> Flo can cum.  I just can't come.


----------



## nitwhit3286

WidowLady06 said:


> Kitty, 4D and Flo won't cum.....





there are ways to make them change their minds...


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> And you love it!



Send pics!


----------



## flomaster

nitwhit3286 said:


> there are ways to make them change their minds...



Currently two time zones away!!!!


----------



## rich70

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Kitty, 4D and Flo won't cum.....





flomaster said:


> I knew you were a freak!!



You two both need a


----------



## kelb

WidowLady06 said:


> No shopping for me, either.  But tomorrow is money day!  And I have big plans for money day.



Can I have some?


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> You two both need a



I need more than a  and a ....



kelb said:


> Can I have some?



I have been known to be VERY generous.


----------



## WidowLady06

Why did I wait until 4pm to decide to cook risotto tonight?  I have to pick up demon spawn #1 at 5:00.  It's going to be close......



but delicious.


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> bleep you Mr.ImSoCool!!!



:dyetied:


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> pssst.. i dont even know where you are going!


i think only 4D really knows the answer to that...i only know what's been posted in here!



kelb said:


> OH YEAH!! and in  20 minutes you will be here with chocolate.. as promised


umm uhh...of course I will be! 



kelb said:


> no shopping for me


you should come out (hey it's a free ride if you plan on coming later).  I'll promise not to buy anything either if it makes you feel any better!  Or if you want I'll buy you that candy I promised to deliver to your job since I won't make it today 




nitwhit3286 said:


> sniff* sniff*..... well have fun.. without me!!


awww all miss you


----------



## UncleBacon

bored bored bored


----------



## Beta84

UncleBacon said:


> bored bored bored



u comin out tonight homo


----------



## workaholic

WidowLady06 said:


> I have my own little pornopalace going on here....who needs lex. park?


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky

ovred said:


>


----------



## tyky

Lusby, come out, come out wherever you are


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Lusby, come out, come out wherever you are



She is on her way out to Arizona to peek in my window.  On third floor so hope she brings a ladder!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Lusby, come out, come out wherever you are



What are you  about? It's the maids night off so I had to cook dinner. Now that that is done I can WIN.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> She is on her way out to Arizona to peek in my window.  On third floor so hope she brings a ladder!!!



Don't need to peek in the window... I got those pics you sent


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> What are you  about? It's the maids night off so I had to cook dinner. Now that that is done I can WIN.



I had just finished my salad for dinner when I saw that pic text you sent


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Don't need to peek in the window... I got those pics you sent



How do you like the new thong?


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> How do you like the new thong?



Do you really wear thongs?.I have never seen a man wear a thong in real life.Oh well .


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> How do you like the new thong?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I had just finished my salad for dinner when I saw that pic text you sent



Dang I sent that to you at lunchtime  It was great... Wonder if Flo saw it yet.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> How do you like the new thong?



The fairy one is much better then the elephant one



It doesn't need as much stuffing!


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> Do you really wear thongs?.I have never seen a man wear a thong in real life.Oh well .



I am only sharing this with you so don't tell anyone.  I only wear thongs when Lusby and TYKY are peeping.  They like it.  Little window lickers that they are!!!!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> The fairy one is much better then the elephant one



Yeah but the wand on that sticks out too much!!!!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Dang I sent that to you at lunchtime  It was great... Wonder if Flo saw it yet.



I got it around 4 but I was at the gym and iphones don't get pic messages, I have to log on line to view it so I waited until I got home and of course after dinner


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> Do you really wear thongs?.I have never seen a man wear a thong in real life.Oh well .



Really?


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> I am only sharing this with you so don't tell anyone.  I only wear thongs when Lusby and TYKY are peeping.  They like it.  Little window lickers that they are!!!!



o.k lips sealed.... Not sure which ones but hey...


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I am only sharing this with you so don't tell anyone.  I only wear thongs when Lusby and TYKY are peeping.  They like it.  Little window lickers that they are!!!!



dammit, I don't lick windows


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Dang I sent that to you at lunchtime  It was great... Wonder if Flo saw it yet.



Got something about socks but think its screwed up.


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> o.k lips sealed.... Not sure which ones but hey...


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> Really?



Thanks  I have lived such a sheltered life it seems....


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> o.k lips sealed.... Not sure which ones but hey...



I knew you were a slippery kinda chick!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Yeah but the wand on that sticks out too much!!!!



Guess you didn't see my edit


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Got something about socks but think its screwed up.



lucky you


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> The fairy one is much better then the elephant one
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't need as much stuffing!



  Now I saw the edit!!!  Don't you make fun of my short cummings!!!!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> lucky you



Anything to do with a cup?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Got something about socks but think its screwed up.



Sent again... Didn't want you to miss out on such a  pic


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Now I saw the edit!!!  Don't you make fun of my short cummings!!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Anything to do with a cup?



no


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> Sent again... Didn't want you to miss out on such a  pic



Nothing yet.  Must be stuck in traffic


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> I knew you were a slippery kinda chick!!!



Have no idea what you are implying


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> Have no idea what you are implying



Foreigners!!!!


----------



## frozenrain

hey where is everyone?-I know too busy exchanging naughty pics



to be even bothered to win...



So therefore I am now the winner


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> hey where is everyone?-I know too busy exchanging naughty pics
> 
> 
> 
> to be even bothered to win...
> 
> 
> 
> So therefore I am now the winner


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


>


----------



## LusbyMom

I figure TYKY won't mind sharing


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I figure TYKY won't mind sharing



 want some


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> want some



You two are going to weigh 500 lbs eating all this popcorn and snacks.


----------



## flomaster

workaholic said:


> You two are going to weigh 500 lbs eating all this popcorn and snacks.



Heck, Lusby already wears two bras!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Heck, Lusby already wears two bras!!!!



FYF

Did you get that pic yet?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> FYF
> 
> Did you get that pic yet?



yeah and its scrambled and I can't see it. Must be something really screwed up!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> You two are going to weigh 500 lbs eating all this popcorn and snacks.



it's fat free just like swallowing your


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> it's fat free just like swallowing your


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> it's fat free just like swallowing your


----------



## Kain99

I admit I love conspiracies but I think there is still Love there.  

Some things are meant to be.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


>



like you don't swallow


----------



## workaholic




----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> like you don't swallow


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> View attachment 57267


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> like you don't swallow



Thats how Tyky gets her daily protein intake.  

She swallows like a champ


----------



## Kain99

LusbyMom said:


>



Lusby baby.... We need a girls day out.  I'm starting to get really worried about you.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Thats how Tyky gets her daily protein intake.
> 
> She swallows like a champ



then I wash it down with


----------



## WidowLady06

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I just may be too tired for this shiat tonight.....


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this, but I just may be too tired for this shiat tonight.....


----------



## workaholic

WidowLady06 said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this, but I just may be too tired for this shiat tonight.....



Weak!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


>







workaholic said:


> Weak!!!



  Not weak, tired.  And I've been without for damn near three years.  I'm going to curl up in a ball in the middle of my bed and have wet dreams.  Best I'm gonna get for now....


----------



## workaholic

WidowLady06 said:


> Not weak, tired.  And I've been without for damn near three years.  I'm going to curl up in a ball in the middle of my bed and have wet dreams.  Best I'm gonna get for now....




Tyky says she doesn't need me.  She has her BOB.  She just keeps me around for the fun.


----------



## LusbyMom

Kain99 said:


> Lusby baby.... We need a girls day out.  I'm starting to get really worried about you.



I am up for that... cause you don't have that yucky  that will make me


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> then I wash it down with



Now I know why you eat  day and night


----------



## LusbyMom

Okay change of subject.... I just signed up for Facebook... looks like a pain in the butt.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Now I know why you eat  day and night



















he wishes


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Okay change of subject.... I just signed up for Facebook... looks like a pain in the butt.



it is


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Okay change of subject.... I just signed up for Facebook... looks like a pain in the butt.



I have a myspace and facebook.  I love facebook....it drove me insane at first, but now I check it, like, 10 times a day.


----------



## WidowLady06

workaholic said:


> Tyky says she doesn't need me.  She has her BOB.  She just keeps me around for the fun.



:bigdeepsigh:  There are just some things BOB can't handle.


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> I have a myspace and facebook.  I love facebook....it drove me insane at first, but now I check it, like, 10 times a day.



A friend of mine emailed me her facebook today. I told her to get myspace cause I already have that... she said myspace has to much smut  

So I signed up for facebook and hate it so far


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> Not weak, tired.  And I've been without for damn near three years.  I'm going to curl up in a ball in the middle of my bed and have wet dreams.  Best I'm gonna get for now....



Hmmm I know a guy who is going on 2 years... want me to hook you two up?


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> A friend of mine emailed me her facebook today. I told her to get myspace cause I already have that... she said myspace has to much smut
> 
> So I signed up for facebook and hate it so far



It took me a good two months to warm up to it.  But there's not so much sleeze on facebook.  I get my sleeze here, I don't need it on myspace.


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Hmmm I know a guy who is going on 2 years... want me to hook you two up?



We can start a new reality show, tales of the desperate and horny.


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> It took me a good two months to warm up to it.  But there's not so much sleeze on facebook.  I get my sleeze here, I don't need it on myspace.



What is sleazy and smutty on myspace? Other then 4d and tyky's of course


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> What is sleazy and smutty on myspace? Other then 4d and tyky's of course



you can delete me and 4d if we are smut


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> We can start a new reality show, tales of the desperate and horny.



 Good idea


He has 2 kids also.. you could have a mini brady bunch


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> you can delete me and 4d if we are smut



I said MY FRIEND didn't like the smut 

But I have never thought of myspace as smutty... just wondering what is smutty about it.


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> What is sleazy and smutty on myspace? Other then 4d and tyky's of course



Have you met my SIL?  Any of them, actually?  Whores, dirty whores the lot of 'em.


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> Have you met my SIL?  Any of them, actually?  Whores, dirty whores the lot of 'em.



:shrug: I dunno Have I?    Who are they?


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Good idea
> 
> 
> He has 2 kids also.. you could have a mini brady bunch



Oh, God.  I don't think I could subject that to anyone.  My kids would eat his for lunch.  They're vicious.


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> Oh, God.  I don't think I could subject that to anyone.  My kids would eat his for lunch.  They're vicious.



Oh I dunno.... I spent all day today with one of his


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> :shrug: I dunno Have I?    Who are they?



One lives in NY, one in VA.  I have two more in Ohio and NC, but they're straight laced marine wives.  Enough to make me drink more whiskey.  But the first two, they're the fun ones.  Drinking, smoking, tattoo parties, it's all good hanging with them.


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> One lives in NY, one in VA.  I have two more in Ohio and NC, but they're straight laced marine wives.  Enough to make me drink more whiskey.  But the first two, they're the fun ones.  Drinking, smoking, tattoo parties, it's all good hanging with them.



Oh I thought they were from around here.. Guess I haven't met them


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Oh I thought they were from around here.. Guess I haven't met them



My sister is here.  She's a WHOLE other story.



And WTH is going on with the site, it's running so slow!


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> My sister is here.  She's a WHOLE other story.
> 
> 
> 
> And WTH is going on with the site, it's running so slow!


I dunno I was going to ask the same thing. Everything else I am going on works fine... just this site


----------



## LusbyMom

So... what is everyone up to Saturday night??


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> I dunno I was going to ask the same thing. Everything else I am going on works fine... just this site



Of course, as soon as I posted things went back to normal.  




LusbyMom said:


> So... what is everyone up to Saturday night??



People coming in for the night, demon spawn #1 is in the boat parade, heading up to Baltimore on Sunday for Dollar Days.


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> Of course, as soon as I posted things went back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People coming in for the night, demon spawn #1 is in the boat parade, heading up to Baltimore on Sunday for Dollar Days.



Okay what is Dollar Days?

And where did TYKY go???


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Okay what is Dollar Days?
> 
> And where did TYKY go???



She and Work got all worked up and now they're  



The first weekend in December all the museums in Baltimore have $1 admission.  I'm taking a carload up to the Aquarium on Sunday.  Only way I can afford to bring everyone....their regular admission prices are


----------



## UncleBacon

so here I am throeing darts with the nieghbor


----------



## flomaster

UncleBacon said:


> so here I am throeing darts with the nieghbor



So here I am and its 1030 where I am!


----------



## UncleBacon

I don't care I'm drunk


----------



## flomaster

UncleBacon said:


> I don't care I'm drunk



Enjoy the drunk!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

aaannnnnddddddd

I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> aaannnnnddddddd
> 
> I win.



 helllllll, no.

Good Morning!


----------



## toppick08

Did I win...


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> helllllll, no.
> 
> Good Morning!


HELLLLLLL YA!!! I LOVE BEING AROUND IN THE MORNING.


toppick08 said:


> Did I win...


YOU WON!!!!!! 


and now you lost.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> HELLLLLLL YA!!! I LOVE BEING AROUND IN THE MORNING.
> 
> YOU WON!!!!!!
> 
> 
> and now you lost.





frick


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> frick


frack


----------



## WidowLady06

You gotta love a little frick and frack and  in the morning.....


----------



## Jameo

What up weirdos?


----------



## toppick08

Jameo said:


> What up weirdos?


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> You gotta love a little frick and frack and  in the morning.....





Jameo said:


> What up weirdos?


 (so um, you need 2 give me some info as 2 Y U bailed on me).


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> (so um, you need 2 give me some info as 2 Y U bailed on me).



I'll shoot you a PM in a few (After I order a new lens for my camera  Merry Christmas to me!)


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> I'll shoot you a PM in a few (After I order a new lens for my camera  Merry Christmas to me!)


Ive been using Canadians Camera since mine broke


----------



## Beta84

i win.  no other posts in this thread count anymore!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> i win. no other posts in this thread count anymore!


thats been tried... we need some new material in this thread. its either dirty whores posting or mindless dip#### talk.  



Never mind, I love that about this thread.


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> Ive been using Canadians Camera since mine broke



You should get one of these. And let me fondle it. 

Canon EOS 1DS Mark III Digital SLR


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> thats been tried... we need some new material in this thread. its either dirty whores posting or mindless dip#### talk.
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, I love that about this thread.



I was about to say, what's wrong with you!  

what else would there be to talk about in a thread entitled "Last person to post wins"?  I will win


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> thats been tried... we need some new material in this thread. its either dirty whores posting or mindless dip#### talk.
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, I love that about this thread.



..I can't even describe the dream I had last night...it was so 'frigin , guess that's why my pillows are full of holes this morning..


----------



## Beta84

toppick08 said:


> ..I can't even describe the dream I had last night...it was so 'frigin , guess that's why my pillows are full of holes this morning..



sounds like what happened to me.  after watching  and  do a little  i ended up breaking 's record of  times in   -- and an extra  for good measure...
ok maybe not but if it makes her feel any better...lol​


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> You should get one of these. And let me fondle it.
> 
> Canon EOS 1DS Mark III Digital SLR


I wish!


Beta84 said:


> I was about to say, what's wrong with you!
> 
> what else would there be to talk about in a thread entitled "Last person to post wins"? I will win





toppick08 said:


> ..I can't even describe the dream I had last night...it was so 'frigin , guess that's why my pillows are full of holes this morning..


ok thats funny and sick as hell all at the same time... good job.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> sounds like what happened to me. after watching  and  do a little  i ended up breaking 's record of  times in  -- and an extra  for good measure...
> ok maybe not but if it makes her feel any better...lol​


NO ONE CAN BREAK HER RECORD!!! and oh yes I tried last night.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> NO ONE CAN BREAK HER RECORD!!! and oh yes I tried last night.



  you said it.  though to be fair, you can keep trying for awhile longer before the time runs out.  Though if you do it once, does it count as breaking the record?  Or do you have to keep the pace for  in order to win?


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> you said it. though to be fair, you can keep trying for awhile longer before the time runs out. Though if you do it once, does it count as breaking the record? Or do you have to keep the pace for  in order to win?


Not sure?  we will have to get the rules from her later.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Not sure?  we will have to get the rules from her later.



true.  she gave me basic ground rules...i think she was looking for an average over a larger period of time, as well as most in one shorter period.  either way, i think she might have the world record


----------



## frozenrain

Hello I need to win as a strange thing happened today.Last night I had a mini nightmare where someone appeared to be waving a mouse/rat at me.I was screaming but it turned out they were holding a dust rag that looked like one.
Anyhow I wake up walk into  kitchen to head for kettle.When a small black mouse like creature runs past me SO BLOODY FAST to goodness knows where.
WEll I have *NEVER *had a mouse or rat in any house I have lived-never.I was so surprised-I have seen NO signs of mice whatsoever in this house and have been here since JULy 07. So last night I dream of one and then I see one.
Now guys apart from making sure there are no crumbs around-What can I do ? I will call out pest control.
Anyhow this is why I should win.
LOL I was too scared to put my shoes on this morning in case there was one lurking.

Anyway good morning last to win guys.


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Hello I need to win as a strange thing happened today.Last night I had a mini nightmare where someone appeared to be waving a mouse/rat at me.I was screaming but it turned out they were holding a dust rag that looked like one.
> Anyhow I wake up walk into kitchen to head for kettle.When a small black mouse like creature runs past me SO BLOODY FAST to goodness knows where.
> WEll I have *NEVER *had a mouse or rat in any house I have lived-never.I was so surprised-I have seen NO signs of mice whatsoever in this house and have been here since JULy 07. So last night I dream of one and then I see one.
> Now guys apart from making sure there are no crumbs around-What can I do ? I will call out pest control.
> Anyhow this is why I should win.
> LOL I was too scared to put my shoes on this morning in case there was one lurking.
> 
> Anyway good morning last to win guys.


Place a bowl of dry oatmeal on the floor. Problem solved. (unless they are breeding inside your home). then  BURN YOU HOUSE DOWN!!!!!  and you still lose. BUT GREAT TRY!!!


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> Place a bowl of dry oatmeal on the floor. Problem solved. (unless they are breeding inside your home). then  BURN YOU HOUSE DOWN!!!!!  and you still lose. BUT GREAT TRY!!!



Hello What would the oatmeal do?


----------



## Beta84

frozenrain said:


> Hello I need to win as a strange thing happened today.Last night I had a mini nightmare where someone appeared to be waving a mouse/rat at me.I was screaming but it turned out they were holding a dust rag that looked like one.
> Anyhow I wake up walk into  kitchen to head for kettle.When a small black mouse like creature runs past me SO BLOODY FAST to goodness knows where.
> WEll I have *NEVER *had a mouse or rat in any house I have lived-never.I was so surprised-I have seen NO signs of mice whatsoever in this house and have been here since JULy 07. So last night I dream of one and then I see one.
> Now guys apart from making sure there are no crumbs around-What can I do ? I will call out pest control.
> Anyhow this is why I should win.
> LOL I was too scared to put my shoes on this morning in case there was one lurking.
> 
> Anyway good morning last to win guys.



i think you dreamed that something ran past you.  but on the off chance it did happen, use some sticky traps and get rid of the pest problem!  or go with 4D's answer and either burn the house down or move.  Either option is acceptable


----------



## Beta84

frozenrain said:


> Hello What would the oatmeal do?



they typically eat oatmeal...so it would only lure them out to eat it.  i don't think it harms them :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Hello What would the oatmeal do?


itll kill em... But then your stuck with a rotting corpse somewhere in your home so dont do it...


----------



## frozenrain

Beta84 said:


> i think you dreamed that something ran past you.  but on the off chance it did happen, use some sticky traps and get rid of the pest problem!  or go with 4D's answer and either burn the house down or move.  Either option is acceptable



I am sure I was wide awake as my kitchen is downstairs .The creature really scuttled past though. 
Well thankyou for helpful advise.We are moving in July but I am sure we will sort it out before then.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Wow guys.  You've been busy.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Wow guys. You've been busy.


GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!!



  Did i miss anything?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Did i miss anything?


I wouldnt even know where to begin


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I wouldnt even know where to begin


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


(still waiting for that pic as you now OWE me)


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> (still waiting for that pic as you now OWE me)


no way! i said no cause that phone was passed around and now KelB and McLovin have seen things. (not that KelB wouldnt anyway ;o)


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no way! i said no cause that phone was passed around and now KelB and McLovin have seen things. (not that KelB wouldnt anyway ;o)


yes way because you said you didnt care if he saw "things" other wise I would have only given kelb my phone. So get on it!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> no way! i said no cause that phone was passed around and now KelB and McLovin have seen things. (not that KelB wouldnt anyway ;o)



  awww someone shy?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> yes way because you said you didnt care if he saw "things" other wise I would have only given kelb my phone. So get on it!



   PLUS you didn't have to say what I was seeing and then I wouldn't have known


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> yes way because you said you didnt care if he saw "things" other wise I would have only given kelb my phone. So get on it!


can i just show u the video on my other phone?


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> PLUS you didn't have to say what I was seeing and then I wouldn't have known


you liked it!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> can i just show u the video on my other phone?


no you can send it to me. TIA, videos are better anyways.

And good point Beta, Its not like her face is in any of the photos.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> no you can send it to me. TIA, videos are better anyways.
> 
> And good point Beta, Its not like her face is in any of the photos.


i cant send it to you, its on my old phone. duh!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i cant send it to you, its on my old phone. duh!


looks like you need to make a new one. duh!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> looks like you need to make a new one. duh!


maybe ill make one saturday


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> sounds like what happened to me.  after watching :: and  do a little  i ended up breaking 's record of  times in   -- and an extra  for good measure...
> ok maybe not but if it makes her feel any better...lol​


OMG 



4d2008 said:


> NO ONE CAN BREAK HER RECORD!!! and oh yes I tried last night.


I did to... and FAILED 



GypsyQueen said:


> Wow guys.  You've been busy.


Where have you been? 



kvj21075 said:


>



!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> I did to... and FAILED
> 
> 
> Where have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!


where the hell was all this crap?????


and masterbeta, it only makes me feel better if its true 



and for kelb


----------



## Jameo

I need a pumpkin spice latte


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> you liked it!


Damn right I did...sure as hell not denying that!  



4d2008 said:


> no you can send it to me. TIA, videos are better anyways.
> 
> And good point Beta, Its not like her face is in any of the photos.


exactly.  But no complaints coming from me since I found out 



kelb said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> I did to... and FAILED
> 
> 
> Where have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!



  Will anyone be able to break the record??  I doubt it.  I think for records sake, it should all be videotaped for proof.  I'm starting to not believe that record


----------



## GypsyQueen

Jameo said:


> I need a pumpkin spice latte



I have vanilla chai tea bags...:shrug:


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> Damn right I did...sure as hell not denying that!
> 
> 
> exactly.  But no complaints coming from me since I found out
> 
> 
> 
> Will anyone be able to break the record??  I doubt it.  I think for records sake, it should all be videotaped for proof.  I'm starting to not believe that record



If you break it.. your new official name will be MASTA Beta


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> true.  she gave me basic ground rules...i think she was looking for an average over a larger period of time, as well as most in one shorter period.  either way, i think she might have the world record



it has to be for a period of 1-2 years, not jsut one day.... cause then itd be more....


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> it has to be for a period of 1-2 years, not jsut one day.... cause then itd be more....



but if you do it 12 times a day you can break the record in 6months to a year! and think of all the calories burned!! 1100 a spooge


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> where the hell was all this crap?????
> 
> 
> and masterbeta, it only makes me feel better if its true
> 
> 
> 
> and for kelb


Would I ever lie?  



Jameo said:


> I need a pumpkin spice latte



Oo I wish I could bring you one 

that reminds me...I had planned on buying kelb some chocolate while we were shopping and giving it to her later...then I forgot.  I'm sorry!  I'll owe you one


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> but if you do it 12 times a day you can break the record in 6months to a year! and think of all the calories burned!! 1100 a spooge


would u like some help


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> maybe ill make one saturday


thats going to be a different kinda video well Ill say, YOU wont be the one with the camera.


kelb said:


> I did to... and FAILED


We WILL beat her!


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> Would I ever lie?
> 
> 
> 
> Oo I wish I could bring you one
> 
> that reminds me...*I had planned on buying kelb some chocolate *while we were shopping and giving it to her later...then I forgot.  I'm sorry!  I'll owe you one



Aww that would have been sweet


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> If you break it.. your new official name will be MASTA Beta


wouldn't be the first time people have called me MastaBeta 



kvj21075 said:


> it has to be for a period of 1-2 years, not jsut one day.... cause then itd be more....


Wow...what's the record for one day???



kelb said:


> but if you do it 12 times a day you can break the record in 6months to a year! and think of all the calories burned!! 1100 a spooge



Damn right!  I could look at it as part of my weight loss program.  Great idea


----------



## flomaster

Morning kids.  Heard you SOMD types are freezin this morning.

Yuma, Az Weather

Currently: 56°F

Fair
HI        Lo
77°F | 52°F


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> thats going to be a different kinda video well Ill say, YOU wont be the one with the camera.
> 
> *We WILL beat her!*



yeah...I'm gonna go missing on Sunday (focus, focus, focus!!).  I'll report back with results on Monday


----------



## Beta84

flomaster said:


> Morning kids.  Heard you SOMD types are freezin this morning.
> 
> Yuma, Az Weather
> 
> Currently: 56°F
> 
> Fair
> HI        Lo
> 77°F | 52°F



Dude.  Nobody gives a flyin fuk what the weather is by you.  Get over yourself!  We're all inside.  It's nice and toasty in here.


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> wouldn't be the first time people have called me MastaBeta
> 
> 
> Wow...what's the record for one day???
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right!  I* could look at it as part of my weight loss program*.  Great idea



 I read last night there are no substitutions


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> Dude.  Nobody gives a flyin fuk what the weather is by you.  Get over yourself!  We're all inside.  It's nice and toasty in here.



That was seriously harsh


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I read last night there are no substitutions






tyky said:


> That was seriously harsh


he posts in here 5 times a day about the weather and how he's in such a great place and we are all in a crappy cold area.  It's getting obnoxious.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> That was seriously harsh


 but funny to 


Flo!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> he posts in here 5 times a day about the weather and how he's in such a great place and we are all in a crappy cold area.  It's getting obnoxious.



actually he posts at night and if it is obnoxious to you ignore it


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Morning kids.  Heard you SOMD types are freezin this morning.
> 
> Yuma, Az Weather
> 
> Currently: 56°F
> 
> Fair
> HI        Lo
> 77°F | 52°F



 shall I bore you with my mouse premonition dream? Maybe not


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> actually he posts at night and if it is obnoxious to you ignore it



I know he posts at night (but i'm usually not here to read)...but during the day all he can talk about is his "tropical paradise".  but hey...i have as much right to complain about his dumb posts as he has a right to make them.  Or I could just find something else to rub in everyone's face if that's what we prefer around here :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

frozenrain said:


> shall I bore you with my mouse premonition dream? Maybe not



actually you being psychic is kinda cool...maybe you can be my fortune teller


----------



## LusbyMom

Beta84 said:


> Dude.  Nobody gives a flyin fuk what the weather is by you.  Get over yourself!  We're all inside.  It's nice and toasty in here.



I care what the weather is by him!  


Makes it easier to know how to dress when I am peeking in the windows


----------



## flomaster

Beta84 said:


> Dude.  Nobody gives a flyin fuk what the weather is by you.  Get over yourself!  We're all inside.  It's nice and toasty in here.



Dude I don't really give a rats azz what you think. 

have a nice day


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> That was seriously harsh



Kinda thought so.


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> I know he posts at night (but i'm usually not here to read)...but during the day all he can talk about is his "tropical paradise".  but hey...i have as much right to complain about his dumb posts as he has a right to make them.  Or I could just find something else to rub in everyone's face if that's what we prefer around here :shrug:



You're right you can post just as well as him but it was a little harsh is all I am saying :shrug:


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I care what the weather is by him!
> 
> 
> Makes it easier to know how to dress when I am peeking in the windows


----------



## frozenrain

Beta84 said:


> actually you being psychic is kinda cool...maybe you can be my fortune teller



Now that is an idea!


----------



## flomaster

Beta84 said:


> he posts in here 5 times a day about the weather and how he's in such a great place and we are all in a crappy cold area.  It's getting obnoxious.



Been osting in this thread for quite some time.  You don't like my posts then there are other posts in here you can choose to be a azzhole in.


----------



## nitwhit3286

flomaster said:


> Been osting in this thread for quite some time.  You don't like my posts then there are other posts in here you can choose to be a azzhole in.



I think someone is in need of a cup of steaming peppermint cocoa!


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> I know he posts at night (but i'm usually not here to read)...but during the day all he can talk about is his "tropical paradise".  but hey...i have as much right to complain about his dumb posts as he has a right to make them.  Or I could just find something else to rub in everyone's face if that's what we prefer around here :shrug:



I'm sure you can find something to rub on


----------



## nitwhit3286

Jameo said:


> I'm sure you can find something to rub on





wwwwhhhhoooooaaaaaa!!! Someone's feeling randy!


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Dude I don't really give a *rats azz *what you think.
> 
> have a nice day


what is up today? Now you are using rodent remarks


----------



## flomaster

nitwhit3286 said:


> I think someone is in need of a cup of steaming peppermint cocoa!



Not I sweet cheeks.  All is well in the world today.


----------



## Beta84

flomaster said:


> Dude I don't really give a rats azz what you think.
> 
> have a nice day






tyky said:


> You're right you can post just as well as him but it was a little harsh is all I am saying :shrug:


maybe it was, but after seeing it over and over yesterday and being it was all he could talk about (at least during the day) it just got to a point of stupidity and i was grumpy



flomaster said:


> Been osting in this thread for quite some time.  You don't like my posts then there are other posts in here you can choose to be a azzhole in.


Last I checked, rubbing in your 'great' weather and 'breathtaking' view while saying we are all in 'crappy' weather with a 'no' view is a good way of being an 'azzhole'.


----------



## Beta84

nitwhit3286 said:


> I think someone is in need of a cup of steaming peppermint cocoa!





Jameo said:


> I'm sure you can find something to rub on


----------



## dn0121

Beta84 said:


> I know he posts at night (but i'm usually not here to read)...but during the day all he can talk about is his "tropical paradise".  but hey...i have as much right to complain about his dumb posts as he has a right to make them.  Or I could just find something else to rub in everyone's face if that's what we prefer around here :shrug:



You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch.
You really are a heel.
You're as cuddly as a cactus,
You're as charming as an eel.
Mr. Grinch.


You're a bad banana
With a greasy black peel.


You're a monster, Mr. Grinch.
Your heart's an empty hole.
Your brain is full of spiders,
You've got garlic in your soul.
Mr. Grinch.


I wouldn't touch you, with a
thirty-nine-and-a-half foot pole.


You're a vile one, Mr. Grinch.
You have termites in your smile.
You have all the tender sweetness
Of a seasick crocodile.
Mr. Grinch.


Given the choice between the two of you
I'd take the seasick crockodile.


You're a foul one, Mr. Grinch.
You're a nasty, wasty skunk.
Your heart is full of unwashed socks
Your soul is full of gunk.
Mr. Grinch.


The three words that best describe you,
are, and I quote: "Stink. Stank. Stunk."


You're a rotter, Mr. Grinch.
You're the king of sinful sots.
Your heart's a dead tomato splot
With moldy purple spots,
Mr. Grinch.


Your soul is an apalling dump heap overflowing
with the most disgraceful assortment of deplorable
rubbish imaginable,
Mangled up in tangled up knots.


You nauseate me, Mr. Grinch.
With a nauseaus super-naus.
You're a crooked jerky jockey
And you drive a crooked horse.
Mr. Grinch.


You're a three decker saurkraut and toadstool
sandwich
With arsenic sauce.


----------



## nitwhit3286

flomaster said:


> Not I sweet cheeks.  All is well in the world today.



well wherever your breathtaking views are...I would love to be right along there with you. I had a bad night last night...and when I went to the gym i almost broke the elliptical going so fast on it... 4.5 miles in 35min. HOW YOU DURRRINNN!


----------



## flomaster

Beta84 said:


> maybe it was, but after seeing it over and over yesterday and being it was all he could talk about (at least during the day) it just got to a point of stupidity and i was grumpy
> 
> 
> Last I checked, rubbing in your 'great' weather and 'breathtaking' view while saying we are all in 'crappy' weather with a 'no' view is a good way of being an 'azzhole'.



Here the deal, I have been posting in this thread for some time and we all seem to get along just fine until you decided to throw your two cents in.  You don't like my weather posts then don't read them.  I do it for fun and for the sake of being entertaining to my forum friends which obviously you are not.  Guessing you are some kid who doesn't have anything better to do then to be a pot stirrer.  So Go F urself and try to be more human next time you post.


----------



## nitwhit3286

flomaster said:


> Here the deal, I have been posting in this thread for some time and we all seem to get along just fine until you decided to throw your two cents in.  You don't like my weather posts then don't read them.  I do it for fun and for the sake of being entertaining to my forum friends which obviously you are not.  Guessing you are some kid who doesn't have anything better to do then to be a pot stirrer.  So Go F urself and try to be more human next time you post.



no way of making him more human than what he is.. but a trip to va beach might do him some good... :stirring pot:


----------



## flomaster

nitwhit3286 said:


> well wherever your breathtaking views are...I would love to be right along there with you. I had a bad night last night...and when I went to the gym i almost broke the elliptical going so fast on it... 4.5 miles in 35min. HOW YOU DURRRINNN!



Timimg could not be better for this trip.  Just nice to be where the weather is warm for now.  Sorry you almost busted your azz. Good on ya for working that body!


----------



## 4d2008

nitwhit3286 said:


> well wherever your breathtaking views are...I would love to be right along there with you. I had a bad night last night...and when I went to the gym i almost broke the elliptical going so fast on it... 4.5 miles in 35min. HOW YOU DURRRINNN!





flomaster said:


> Here the deal, I have been posting in this thread for some time and we all seem to get along just fine until you decided to throw your two cents in. You don't like my weather posts then don't read them. I do it for fun and for the sake of being entertaining to my forum friends which obviously you are not. Guessing you are some kid who doesn't have anything better to do then to be a pot stirrer. So Go F urself and try to be more human next time you post.


----------



## dn0121

Would you rather be a

Pot Stirrererer
Pot Smoker
Pot Sticker
Pot T Mouth


----------



## nitwhit3286

flomaster said:


> Timimg could not be better for this trip.  Just nice to be where the weather is warm for now.  Sorry you almost busted your azz. Good on ya for working that body!



I'm doin kanye's workout plan babbeeee!


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch.
> You really are a heel.
> You're as cuddly as a cactus,
> You're as charming as an eel.
> Mr. Grinch.
> 
> 
> You're a bad banana
> With a greasy black peel.
> 
> 
> You're a monster, Mr. Grinch.
> Your heart's an empty hole.
> Your brain is full of spiders,
> You've got garlic in your soul.
> Mr. Grinch.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't touch you, with a
> thirty-nine-and-a-half foot pole.
> 
> 
> You're a vile one, Mr. Grinch.
> You have termites in your smile.
> You have all the tender sweetness
> Of a seasick crocodile.
> Mr. Grinch.
> 
> 
> Given the choice between the two of you
> I'd take the seasick crockodile.
> 
> 
> You're a foul one, Mr. Grinch.
> You're a nasty, wasty skunk.
> Your heart is full of unwashed socks
> Your soul is full of gunk.
> Mr. Grinch.
> 
> 
> The three words that best describe you,
> are, and I quote: "Stink. Stank. Stunk."
> 
> 
> You're a rotter, Mr. Grinch.
> You're the king of sinful sots.
> Your heart's a dead tomato splot
> With moldy purple spots,
> Mr. Grinch.
> 
> 
> Your soul is an apalling dump heap overflowing
> with the most disgraceful assortment of deplorable
> rubbish imaginable,
> Mangled up in tangled up knots.
> 
> 
> You nauseate me, Mr. Grinch.
> With a nauseaus super-naus.
> You're a crooked jerky jockey
> And you drive a crooked horse.
> Mr. Grinch.
> 
> 
> You're a three decker saurkraut and toadstool
> sandwich
> With arsenic sauce.



I think that settles it...you're definitely riding biotch today!  



flomaster said:


> Here the deal, I have been posting in this thread for some time and we all seem to get along just fine until you decided to throw your two cents in.  You don't like my weather posts then don't read them.  I do it for fun and for the sake of being entertaining to my forum friends which obviously you are not.  Guessing you are some kid who doesn't have anything better to do then to be a pot stirrer.  So Go F urself and try to be more human next time you post.



aww seems like someones feelings got hurt for being called out    do u want a hug?

i hate to break it to ya, but your weather isn't entertaining.  nor is bragging.  nor is insulting the place where everyone else in here lives (just ask nitwhit, she did it and everyone starting crapping on her for it).  i post in here alot...i never stir the pot...but you got to the point of being annoying so I made a harsher than necessary comment.  Still got the point across.


----------



## tyky

I win


----------



## kelb

HEY 4D...
I sent that thing to  and he LOVED it


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> I win



:


----------



## dn0121

Beta84 said:


> I think that settles it...you're definitely riding biotch today!



only if it is a stick shift


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> HEY 4D...
> I sent that thing to  and he LOVED it



I did


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> only if it is a stick shift


----------



## flomaster

Beta84 said:


> I think that settles it...you're definitely riding biotch today!
> 
> 
> 
> aww seems like someones feelings got hurt for being called out    do u want a hug?
> 
> i hate to break it to ya, but your weather isn't entertaining.  nor is bragging.  nor is insulting the place where everyone else in here lives (just ask nitwhit, she did it and everyone starting crapping on her for it).  i post in here alot...i never stir the pot...but you got to the point of being annoying so I made a harsher than necessary comment.  Still got the point across.



Only point you are making is that you stuck your pointy nose where it didn't belong.  I am not nitwhit so no comparison to be made.  If you don't know what good natured fun is then suggest you find someplace else to nest your eggs. Seems like you are the only one bothered by it.  I have been living in SOMD for 14 years and I am well aware of the weather so not insulting to anyone.  If we could all get away for the winter to a sunny place then thats where we'd be.  I am hear and am sharing my experience. You don't like it then use the power button on your computer and shut it off.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> HEY 4D...
> I sent that thing to  and he LOVED it


TOLD YA!


----------



## dn0121

flomaster said:


> If we could all get away for the winter to a sunny place then thats where we'd be.  I am hear and am sharing my experience. You don't like it then use the power button on your computer and shut it off.



I like the cold,  I vacation in Cleveland :shrug:


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> I like the cold,  I vacation in Cleveland :shrug:



I'm going skiing in Deep Creek in Feb


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> I'm going skiing in Deep Creek in Feb



Im going motorboating tonight


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> I like the cold,  I vacation in Cleveland :shrug:




Spent some time in Montana early this year.  Our worst day was -54.  Little cold for me.  Some people love cold weather.  Originally from NYC and I still hate cold.


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> I like the cold,  I vacation in Cleveland :shrug:


Cleveland?  What's in Cleveland?



tyky said:


> I'm going skiing in Deep Creek in Feb


I've never been skiing 

I was just in sunny 80 degree weather the past week...maybe I shoulda been posting in here about it 10 times a day and rubbing it in everyone's faces.  Evidently that's the cool thing to do if you don't wanna shut off your computer :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

dn0121 said:


> Im going motorboating tonight



Sweet!


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> Im going motorboating tonight



Just remember, Bacon likes it rough.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I'm going skiing in Deep Creek in Feb


might going skiing on new years, unless other plans are made. and in february were all going to the carribean!!!


----------



## flomaster

Beta84 said:


> Cleveland?  What's in Cleveland?
> 
> 
> I've never been skiing
> 
> I was just in sunny 80 degree weather the past week...maybe I shoulda been posting in here about it 10 times a day and rubbing it in everyone's faces.  Evidently that's the cool thing to do if you don't wanna shut off your computer :shrug:



Okay, pont made.  STFU and move on for the win in this thread! 

We don't know eachother so why keep it going?  Friendly banter is all it is.


----------



## dn0121

Beta84 said:


> Just remember, Bacon likes it rough.





Beta84 said:


> Cleveland?  What's in Cleveland?



Family, Friends, and great food.


----------



## Jameo

Ya well it's like 28 degrees at my desk. My feet are freezing and I have snotcicles


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Im going motorboating tonight





kvj21075 said:


> might going skiing on new years, unless other plans are made. and in february *were all going to the carribean*!!!


YES WE ARE!


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> might going skiing on new years, unless other plans are made. and in february were all going to the carribean!!!



want to rent my timeshare


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> want to rent my timeshare


oooowuh, yeh we should get another room at that resort....


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> might going skiing on new years, unless other plans are made. and in february were all going to the carribean!!!


Damn right!  



flomaster said:


> Okay, pont made.  STFU and move on for the win in this thread!
> 
> We don't know eachother so why keep it going?  Friendly banter is all it is.


I was bored...you seemed like fun.  



Jameo said:


> Ya well it's like 28 degrees at my desk. My feet are freezing and I have snotcicles


aww lemme come warm u up 



dn0121 said:


> want to rent my timeshare


she already has a place and reservations!  actually I have relatives nearby, I should try to use that hookup for something...


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> Damn right!
> 
> 
> I was bored...you seemed like fun.
> 
> 
> aww lemme come warm u up
> 
> 
> she already has a place and reservations!  actually I have relatives nearby, I should try to use that hookup for something...


i thinks its just one bed tho lol, i think we need another room!


----------



## flomaster

Beta84 said:


> Damn right!
> 
> 
> I was bored...you seemed like fun.
> 
> 
> aww lemme come warm u up
> 
> 
> she already has a place and reservations!  actually I have relatives nearby, I should try to use that hookup for something...



Yeah well it can be fun in here till ya get serious.  then it blows the wind outta the sails.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> I was bored...you seemed like fun.


oh man I was having fun watching u 2.  


(but if I didnt know ya I would have jumped on your chit too that was just azzholiesh).


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i thinks its just one bed tho lol, i think we need another room!


you me 1 bed. we are fine everyone else gets the floor and couch. whats the problem? :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> oh man I was having fun watching u 2.
> 
> 
> (but if I didnt know ya I would have jumped on your chit too that was just azzholiesh).





azzholiesh?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i thinks its just one bed tho lol, i think we need another room!


I thought we were all piling up!     They have cots.  Two orgies in two rooms (unless the rooms are adjoining?) just wouldn't cut it...



4d2008 said:


> oh man I was having fun watching u 2.
> 
> 
> (but if I didnt know ya I would have jumped on your chit too that was just azzholiesh).



  hey Dn had it right...I'm a grinch today!  Saw somethin that was buggin me and jumped all over it like white on rice!  u wanna be next biotch?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you me 1 bed. we are fine everyone else gets the floor and couch. whats the problem? :shrug:


Elysian Beach Resort located in St. Thomas, U.S. Virgin Islands

looks like i might be able to get two beds.....


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> I thought we were all piling up!  They have cots. Two orgies in two rooms (unless the rooms are adjoining?) just wouldn't cut it...
> 
> 
> 
> hey Dn had it right...I'm a grinch today! Saw somethin that was buggin me and jumped all over it like white on rice! u wanna be next biotch?


ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG BIOTCH!!!!!!!!!!! BRING IT!


----------



## dn0121

Met my old lover in the grocery store
The snow was falling christmas eve
I stole behind her in the frozen foods
And I touched her on the sleeve


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Met my old lover in the grocery store
> The snow was falling christmas eve
> I stole behind her in the frozen foods
> And I touched her on the sleeve


hhhhhhooooooooooooooooooo
mmmmoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> (but if I didnt know ya I would have jumped on your chit too that was just azzholiesh).




I don't think I've ever seen Beta be mean...until now 

PS: Need I ask what the record is?


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> hhhhhhooooooooooooooooooo
> mmmmoooooooooooooooooooo



Hey if I gotta suffer you gotta suffer

gotta love christmas muzak


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> Elysian Beach Resort located in St. Thomas, U.S. Virgin Islands
> 
> looks like i might be able to get two beds.....


you know what, forget this idea!  you had other plans for going there...why not keep them that way.  you, me, and your next dash!  



4d2008 said:


> ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG BIOTCH!!!!!!!!!!! BRING IT!



Done! (see above)


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> I don't think I've ever seen Beta be mean...until now
> 
> PS: Need I ask what the record is?



It's an occurrence nearly as rare as Haley's comet


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> I did to... and FAILED
> 
> 
> Where have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!







kvj21075 said:


> where the hell was all this crap?????
> 
> 
> and *masterbeta*, it only makes me feel better if its true
> 
> 
> 
> and for kelb







4d2008 said:


> oh man I was having fun watching u 2.
> 
> 
> (but if I didnt know ya I would have jumped on your chit too that was just azzholiesh).




So i missed a bunch again.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> you know what, forget this idea!  you had other plans for going there...why not keep them that way.  you, me, and your next dash!
> 
> 
> 
> Done! (see above)


thanks for reminding me


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> you know what, forget this idea! you had other plans for going there...why not keep them that way. you, me, and your next dash!
> 
> 
> 
> Done! (see above)


I will be the dash thank you very much. You get seconds.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> It's an occurrence nearly as rare as Haley's comet



So it occurs about as often as 4d gets laid?


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> So i missed a bunch again.



yeah you have been bad with that lately...slacker.



kvj21075 said:


> thanks for reminding me



aww   I wasn't trying to remind you as much as trying to get rid of everyone else and help you start your collection!


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> Hey if I gotta suffer you gotta suffer
> 
> gotta love christmas muzak



  How iz u b, bra?



Beta84 said:


> you know what, forget this idea!  you had other plans for going there...why not keep them that way.  you, me, and your next dash!
> 
> 
> 
> Done! (see above)



Oh boy.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I will be the dash thank you very much. You get seconds.


you said you she was un-dashable!  



pcjohnnyb said:


> So it occurs about as often as 4d gets laid?



well if we're talking about recent history then I guess so


----------



## jwwb2000

I'm so lost.  Work is  today as I HAVE to make a zillion calls and do a zillion things


----------



## kvj21075

i went through his phone- i think he lies about not getting laid lol


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> thanks for reminding me


he didnt mean it like that hun


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> How iz u b, bra?
> 
> 
> Oh boy.



Don't worry, you're next


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I will be the dash thank you very much. You get seconds.




I know of a girl who likes nothing but leftovers


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> yeah you have been bad with that lately...slacker.
> 
> 
> 
> aww   I wasn't trying to remind you as much as trying to get rid of everyone else and help you start your collection!


im also collecting the rings that come with it poophead!


----------



## Beta84

Beta84 said:


> Don't worry, you're next



umm err uhh...it could be at the same time?  you two think about it!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> he didnt mean it like that hun


squeeze tighter


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> umm err uhh...it could be at the same time?  you two think about it!


i prefer it that way ;o)


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> well if we're talking about recent history then I guess so





kvj21075 said:


> i went through his phone- i think he lies about not getting laid lol


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> So it occurs about as often as 4d gets laid?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> im also collecting the rings that come with it poophead!


you can't scare me!  btw do you prefer yours from a pawn shop or one of the machine that you put quarters into?  or from cereal boxes?  Or will u leave that to me?



kvj21075 said:


> i prefer it that way ;o)


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> you can't scare me!  btw do you prefer yours from a pawn shop or one of the machine that you put quarters into?  or from cereal boxes?  Or will u leave that to me?


hmmmmm, did your pink cereal come with any????


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> How iz u b, bra?



I'm good but haven't had anyone to give baconators to.  Glad to see you back.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmmm, did your pink cereal come with any????



no but maybe if i collect enough box tops i'll be able to get one with kung fu panda!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> no but maybe if i collect enough box tops i'll be able to get one with kung fu panda!


wow, u really know the way to my heart!!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


>




Long time no see.


----------



## kvj21075

.............  ....


----------



## 4d2008

you still dont win.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you still dont win.


and how might i win?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> and how might i win?


we will discuss this after dinner tonight.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> we will discuss this after dinner tonight.


so dessert?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> so dessert?


something like that yes.


----------



## flomaster

Can I win being that I got my feeling hurt this morning?


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> Can I win being that I got my feeling hurt this morning?


i think 4D has to give you like 7 calories to win...


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Can I win being that I got my feeling hurt this morning?


puzzy


----------



## tyky




----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## nitwhit3286

grandma just stopped by for a visit. One of the coolest people I know. She was telling me about her aluminum christmas tree that used to rotate. I was telling her she should have kept it. I would have totally rocked that in my den!


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> puzzy



Wanna lick it?


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Wanna lick it?


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## tyky




----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



You waiting for 4d to lick my puzzy?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> You waiting for 4d to lick my puzzy?





maybe


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


>



Scooch over


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Scooch over


can i squeeze in???


----------



## jwwb2000

Let the countdown begin...


----------



## 4d2008

Its not like Im going to post pics of me licking his puzzy people. geez besides kelb n kitten owe me pics already. Gypsy is dead to me so who cares.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> can i squeeze in???



You can sit on our laps


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Its not like Im going to post pics of me licking his puzzy people. geez besides kelb n kitten owe me pics already. Gypsy is dead to me so who cares.


 no more pics for you, ill think of something else


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> You can sit on our laps


u think you could give me a thumbs up????


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Its not like Im going to post pics of me licking his puzzy people. geez besides kelb n kitten owe me pics already. Gypsy is dead to me so who cares.



I have pics but for BBs eyes only :giggle:


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> u think you could give me a thumbs up????


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> no more pics for you, ill think of something else






After seeing all of what is on his phone, you aren't going to contribute to the cause any longer?


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> Its not like Im going to post pics of me licking his puzzy people. geez besides kelb n kitten owe me pics already. Gypsy is dead to me so who cares.



Thank you for respecting my right to privacy.  You are so not like the other guys!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> After seeing all of what is on his phone, you aren't going to contribute to the cause any longer?


and this would be exactly why i am no longer contributing!! )


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> can i squeeze in???



Thats what he said.


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> Thats what he said.


hehehhehehe


----------



## 4d2008

everyone is dead to me now.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> everyone is dead to me now.


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> and this would be exactly why i am no longer contributing!! )


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> everyone is dead to me now.


you lied to me


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> everyone is dead to me now.



Is this your way of telling us that you're into necro?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you lied to me


I would never lie to you  about what?


pcjohnnyb said:


> Is this your way of telling us that you're into necro?


:shrug:


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I would never lie to you  about what?
> :shrug:



The answer here should have been no.. NOT :shrug:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> The answer here should have been no.. NOT :shrug:



Its all good as long as you finish up before the body gets stiff.


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> everyone is dead to me now.



Damn and I didn't even get licked yet!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> The answer here should have been no.. NOT :shrug:


:shrug:


pcjohnnyb said:


> Its all good as long as you finish up before the body gets stiff.





flomaster said:


> Damn and I didn't even get licked yet!


 lick this


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Its all good as long as you finish up before the body gets stiff.



Unless you are a girl and into men. then its better


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> lick this



Think I am starting to get scared now. 

Oh and BTW................














































Currently: 71°F

Fair

78°F | 51°F


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


>



This made me think about the part in Clerks where whats-her-name bangs the dead guy


----------



## pcjohnnyb

flomaster said:


> Currently: 71°F
> 
> Fair
> 
> 78°F | 51°F




And kelb, how coincidental with what I just posted


----------



## tyky

Dayum, Johnny were winning there for a while


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Dayum, Johnny *wa *winning *ther* for a while



Complete this phrase: My other hand was ______ while I typed this ^^^.


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Complete this phrase: My other hand was ______ while I typed this ^^^.



I don't know what your talking about


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I don't know what your talking about


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I win


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I win



No, no you dont.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

but u replied to me so that in itself makes me a winner.


----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06

Happy Hump Night!


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Happy Hump Night!


----------



## WidowLady06

Quiet tonight.  Just as well, I'm beat....again.  Think I'm getting a bug.


----------



## LusbyMom

Watching this show called Secret Millionares. Anyone else watching?

These super rich people have to live in poverty and actually work for minimum wage and live in dumps.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Watching this show called Secret Millionares. Anyone else watching?
> 
> These super rich people have to live in poverty and actually work for minimum wage and live in dumps.



Nah, I am addicted to enough night time tv shows, I don't need to find anymore


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Nah, I am addicted to enough night time tv shows, I don't need to find anymore



 Well this father and son were whining about the filthy place they are living in and how nasty it is.. roaches are everywhere. It's disgusting. I told hubby "aww the poor babies"  but then I said I couldn't live like that either and I am not rich


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Well this father and son were whining about the filthy place they are living in and how nasty it is.. roaches are everywhere. It's disgusting. I told hubby "aww the poor babies"  but then I said I couldn't live like that either and I am not rich



I couldn't love like that either


----------



## LusbyMom

OMG this show is making me cry... They meet all these poor people and they must give at least  $100,000 of their own money at the end of the week to any of the people they come across. 

This father and son just gave out $125,00. $50,000 to a little girl who has cancer and her parents don't have insurance, $50,000 to a woman who runs a homeless shelter, and $25,000 to another woman.


----------



## tyky

I win

VS Fashion Show is on and those girls are


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> I win
> 
> VS Fashion Show is on and those girls are



I would  their  azzes all over the bed.


----------



## Kain99

Anyone else think 100 times faster than they talk?  Looking for a like minded friend.


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Anyone else think 100 times faster than they talk?  Looking for a like minded friend.



not this late


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> not this late



Forever alone..... All I really want for Christmas is a girlfriend that can hang.  *Sniff*


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Forever alone..... All I really want for Christmas is a girlfriend that can hang.  *Sniff*





go to bed!  I'm about to


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## WidowLady06

I'm on my second


----------



## frozenrain

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm on my second



morning!

had one coffee and now on my first cup of tea.


----------



## WidowLady06

Kain99 said:


> Forever alone..... All I really want for Christmas is a girlfriend that can hang.  *Sniff*



I can only dream....because my entire *fricking* world seems to revolve around driving my kids to their activities......


----------



## Beta84

Current Temperature:  41 degrees F
Feels like: 35 degrees F

This afternoon, a high of 52 with PM showers
Tonight, a low of 34 with early showers and a sunset at 4:45pm


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> Current Temperature:  41 degrees F
> Feels like: 35 degrees F
> 
> This afternoon, a high of 52 with PM showers
> Tonight, a low of 34 with early showers and a sunset at 4:45pm



Thanks for the weather report McLovin


----------



## LusbyMom

Beta84 said:


> Current Temperature:  41 degrees F
> Feels like: 35 degrees F
> 
> This afternoon, a high of 52 with PM showers
> Tonight, a low of 34 with early showers and a sunset at 4:45pm



 Smartass




Now it's Flo's turn


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


> Thanks for the weather report McLovin


someone wasn't around yesterday when I was bein a royal pain in the ass 



LusbyMom said:


> Smartass
> 
> Now it's Flo's turn



That I am


----------



## nitwhit3286

this is for mojo... wink*


----------



## tyky




----------



## GypsyQueen

cheater cheater Penis eater!


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> cheater cheater Penis eater!


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i dont call you out!!!


----------



## nitwhit3286

GypsyQueen said:


> cheater cheater Penis eater!






sorry baby no bang bang bang bang up in maryland. I'm 200 miles away. Your street corner is safe.


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i dont call you out!!!



....



nitwhit3286 said:


> sorry baby no bang bang bang bang up in maryland. *I'm 200 miles away.* Your street corner is safe.



hew:  Thats good, just incase some of your STD's are airborne.


----------



## Kitten143

Look how long Im gone and, oh wow, i win.


----------



## tyky

Kitten143 said:


> Look how long Im gone and, oh wow, i win.


----------



## Kitten143

tyky said:


>



No, really, i do.


----------



## tyky

Kitten143 said:


> No, really, i do.


----------



## LusbyMom




----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


>


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>






What you have no  left?


----------



## Kitten143




----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> What you have no  left?



 fresh from the microwave 

doing anything good this weekend


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> fresh from the microwave
> 
> doing anything good this weekend



I got a sitter   


just not sure what we are doing yet... what are you doing


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I got a sitter
> 
> 
> just not sure what we are doing yet... what are you doing



I don't know yet maybe we can all get together again


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I don't know yet maybe we can all get together again



Did you want to go see Hanes her way again?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Did you want to go see Hanes her way again?



ummmm, let me think about that


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> ummmm, let me think about that



Wanna go get some GOOD Rotten Kitty?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Wanna go get some GOOD Rotten Kitty?



 Where


----------



## kvj21075

LusbyMom said:


> Wanna go get some GOOD Rotten Kitty?


anyone need some kitty vomit juice?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Where



Right down there 

The good kind is at Dew Drop 

Ok I am out... going shopping.. I hate shopping. Then I am headed to work!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Right down there
> 
> The good kind is at Dew Drop
> 
> Ok I am out... going shopping.. I hate shopping. Then I am headed to work!



 have fun, I hate shopping too


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> anyone need some kitty vomit juice?


----------



## kelb

GOOD MORNING!!! 


I win?


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> GOOD MORNING!!!
> 
> 
> I win?



maybe next time


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> maybe next time



I win because I'm in abd mood and I feel like kicking A$$
I'm usually all bubbley and crap.. f that


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I win because I'm in abd mood and I feel like kicking A$$
> I'm usually all bubbley and crap.. f that


and what is wrong ?


need a boob pic ?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> and what is wrong ?
> 
> 
> need a boob pic ?



YES:


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> YES:



well too bad!!!  there are two people still waiting for yours! now get to it


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> well too bad!!!  there are two people still waiting for yours! now get to it



you mean three!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> well too bad!!!  there are two people still waiting for yours! now get to it



I woudl send you one but not the other person !


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> you mean three!



you dont count... in fact you owe me!.... and now your little gf too!!!



kelb said:


> I woudl send you one but not the other person !


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> you dont count... in fact you owe me!.... and now your little gf too!!!



she didn't see anything!  well maybe a lil but not the view I got


----------



## tyky

you guys need some porntube


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> you guys need some porntube


pornhub.com


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> pornhub.com



ya know, i went there after u told me about it the other night, and i was very disappointed!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> pornhub.com



 why doesn't it surprise me that you know that


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> ya know, i went there after u told me about it the other night, and i was very disappointed!



not you too


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> why doesn't it surprise me that you know that


what are you talking about??? i love the mature and fat categories!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> what are you talking about??? i love the mature and fat categories!



Oh my, it has categories


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Oh my, it has categories


i love it


----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


> Oh my, it has categories



Most sites like that do.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i love it





Gtmustang88 said:


> Most sites like that do.



I like DVD's personally


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I like DVD's personally


u have to pay for those, and i go through 8 hours of porn in a night!!! i dont like watching them over and over... except for this one girl, the squirter that goes like 13 time sin 20 minutes. everyone that comes to my house has to watch it


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> u have to pay for those, and i go through *8 hours of porn in a night*!!! i dont like watching them over and over... except for this one girl, the squirter that goes like 13 time sin 20 minutes. everyone that comes to my house has to watch it





You really should seek professional help


----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


> I like DVD's personally



but the websites are free and offer alot of variety!


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


> but the websites are free and offer alot of variety!



Too bad there are other people in my office


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> You really should seek professional help


yeh.... my doctor said the same thing... i have to call this place this week


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> u have to pay for those, and i go through 8 hours of porn in a night!!! i dont like watching them over and over... except for this one girl, the squirter that goes like 13 time sin 20 minutes. everyone that comes to my house has to watch it


After Applebees, I can see why you'd watch that one.  Must make you feel better about yourself 

and 8 hours...is that current or when you were 15-16 



Gtmustang88 said:


> but the websites are free and offer alot of variety!



  DVDs cost money!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> yeh.... my doctor said the same thing... i have to call this place this week



I plan on scheduling you for a private session after you give me that call.  Stop bein so sad about it, u like it


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> yeh.... my doctor said the same thing... i have to call this place this week



I was watching the Tyra show a month or so back and they had a guy on there that had a sex addiction.  But he didn't need porn he was getting like 2-3 girls a day to sleep with him (yes he was hot) and he refused to take any girls home with him that were not hot


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> I was watching the Tyra show a month or so back and they had a guy on there that had a sex addiction.  But he didn't need porn he was getting like 2-3 girls a day to sleep with him (yes he was hot) and he refused to take any girls home with him that were not hot



not sure if it was the same  Tyra episode but a man had a sex addiction and would 
pleasure himself and watch porn but never have sex with his wife.His wife was beautiful as well......strange world.


----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


> I was watching the Tyra show a month or so back and they had a guy on there that had a sex addiction.  But he didn't need porn he was getting like 2-3 girls a day to sleep with him (yes he was hot) and he refused to take any girls home with him that were not hot



I wouldn't take an ugly girl home either.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> After Applebees, I can see why you'd watch that one.  Must make you feel better about yourself
> 
> and 8 hours...is that current or when you were 15-16
> 
> 
> 
> DVDs cost money!


what? what make me feel better? are you calling me ugly???


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> not sure if it was the same  Tyra episode but a man had a sex addiction and would
> pleasure himself and watch porn but never have sex with his wife.His wife was beautiful as well......strange world.



No this guy wasn't married and he actually said that when he does find the right woman to marry he was gonna make her sign a prenup stating that if she gained weight with the exception of pregnancy that he could leave and when the audience sighed when he said that he said well after pregnancy I would give her 2 months to ge to get back to her original size


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> what? what make me feel better? are you calling me ugly???



no no no!  I was referring to the 13 times in 20 minutes part of it


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> no no no!  I was referring to the 13 times in 20 minutes part of it


hahahahahahha- but that was from other men


----------



## flomaster

Good morning kids. 

My weather report for those who care and don't care.

Currently: 54°F

Fair
HI      LO
73°F | 53°F


----------



## Beta84

flomaster said:


> Good morning kids.
> 
> My weather report for those who care and don't care.
> 
> Currently: 54°F
> 
> Fair
> HI      LO
> 73°F | 53°F



my weather report this morning was so much better


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Good morning kids.
> 
> My weather report for those who care and don't care.
> 
> Currently: 54°F
> 
> Fair
> HI      LO
> 73°F | 53°F


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> hahahahahahha- but that was from other men



are you saying you can best her too?  we need to talk...lemme give you my number...


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> are you saying you can best her too?  we need to talk...lemme give you my number...


haha, yeh , but really i should have your number in case of vibrator break down emergency... i heard u eat out alot, and im noticing that


----------



## flomaster

Beta84 said:


> my weather report this morning was so much better



Lets here it


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Lets here it



How long are you there for


----------



## nitwhit3286

GypsyQueen said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> hew:  Thats good, just incase some of your STD's are airborne.





if that was the case you would have inhaled oral herpes by just breathing. Can we say ignorant? Go back to school. Your professor misses you :bang bang bang:


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>



Hey pretty lady!  Whats up?


----------



## nitwhit3286

kvj21075 said:


> haha, yeh , but really i should have your number in case of vibrator break down emergency... i heard u eat out alot, and im noticing that




Are you saying my va jay jay isn't good enough for you anymore?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> haha, yeh , but really i should have your number in case of vibrator break down emergency... i heard u eat out alot, and im noticing that



hey what's that supposed to mean!  u callin me fat?  



flomaster said:


> Lets here it



I did it earlier this morning...you're gonna go have to look.  I'm not as talented as you...I don't do it once every 30 minutes cuz I'm a 1 stop shop


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> hey what's that supposed to mean!  u callin me fat?
> 
> 
> 
> I did it earlier this morning...you're gonna go have to look.  I'm not as talented as you...I don't do it once every 30 minutes cuz I'm a 1 stop shop


not fat..... squishy


----------



## nitwhit3286

Beta84 said:


> hey what's that supposed to mean!  u callin me fat?
> 
> 
> 
> I did it earlier this morning...you're gonna go have to look.  I'm not as talented as you...I don't do it once every 30 minutes cuz I'm a 1 stop shop






See.. thats why you need to hit the gym... gotta get nice and firm.... so the boys won't wanna take their hands off you... oops.. hehe


----------



## nitwhit3286

kvj21075 said:


> not fat..... squishy



something to sink your nails.. or teeth into... heh


----------



## Gtmustang88

Beta84 said:


> hey what's that supposed to mean!  u callin me fat?
> 
> 
> 
> *I did it earlier this morning...you're gonna go have to look.  I'm not as talented as you...I don't do it once every 30 minutes cuz I'm a 1 stop shop *


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> How long are you there for



3rd week of December.  the 2 weeks later out to Washington State.  Gonna be crazy holiday for me.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> not fat..... squishy






nitwhit3286 said:


> See.. thats why you need to hit the gym... gotta get nice and firm.... so the boys won't wanna take their hands off you... oops.. hehe


you wouldn't wanna take your hands off of me either! 
i know i needa hit the gym...I will lose that weight I put on over the past month damnit!



nitwhit3286 said:


> something to sink your nails.. or teeth into... heh


I still have bite marks from last time u vampire


----------



## flomaster

Beta84 said:


> hey what's that supposed to mean!  u callin me fat?
> 
> 
> 
> I did it earlier this morning...you're gonna go have to look.  I'm not as talented as you...I don't do it once every 30 minutes cuz I'm a 1 stop shop




One stop shop?  Hope you don't have sex that way!!!! Course I have no idea where you get every 30 minutes from.


----------



## nitwhit3286

Beta84 said:


> I did it earlier this morning...you're gonna go have to look.  I'm not as talented as you...I don't do it once every 30 minutes cuz I'm a 1 stop shop





don't worry by the time you are done in the county you will have  beat my number by double. keep it up!!!


----------



## nitwhit3286

Beta84 said:


> I still have bite marks from last time u vampire





What can I say... I leave a visible lasting impression. Gotta love it.


----------



## nitwhit3286

flomaster said:


> One stop shop?  Hope you don't have sex that way!!!! Course I have no idea where you get every 30 minutes from.




in what way do you have sex flo? I'm curious... hehe


----------



## kvj21075

nitwhit3286 said:


> in what way do you have sex flo? I'm curious... hehe


i dont have sex when Flo comes to visit


----------



## Beta84

nitwhit3286 said:


> don't worry by the time you are done in the county you will have  beat my number by double. keep it up!!!



  we'll see about that.


----------



## flomaster

nitwhit3286 said:


> in what way do you have sex flo? I'm curious... hehe



I don't one stop shop dear. I go to the Mall!!!! :


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i dont have sex when Flo comes to visit



yeah i try to avoid Aunt Flo at all costs...


----------



## flomaster

kvj21075 said:


> i dont have sex when Flo comes to visit



You hurt me with your words! :


----------



## nitwhit3286

Beta84 said:


> yeah i try to avoid Aunt Flo at all costs...



flo provides better lubrication. Nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## nitwhit3286

flomaster said:


> I don't one stop shop dear. I go to the Mall!!!! :





I know thats right. come down here and you can hit up BeBe and J.Crew with me. Make sure you have the platinum plastic too. They don't accept money orders or paypal around here.


----------



## kvj21075

flomaster said:


> You hurt me with your words! :


i sorry


----------



## Beta84

flomaster said:


> You hurt me with your words! :


----------



## flomaster

nitwhit3286 said:


> I know thats right. come down here and you can hit up BeBe and J.Crew with me. Make sure you have the platinum plastic too. They don't accept money orders or paypal around here.



If I have to pay your way then you need to knock on someone elses door. I ain't no sugar daddy? :


----------



## flomaster

Beta84 said:


>



Did ya think I didn't know she was talking about the monthly ugly?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> If I have to pay your way then you need to knock on someone elses door. I ain't no sugar daddy? :


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>




Call them as I see them.


----------



## nitwhit3286

flomaster said:


> If I have to pay your way then you need to knock on someone elses door. I ain't no sugar daddy? :





Its okay, a real man is hard to find.


----------



## tyky

nitwhit3286 said:


> Its okay, a real man is hard to find.



So I take it in your world a man has to be your sugar daddy with a platinum card to be a real man


----------



## flomaster

nitwhit3286 said:


> Its okay, a real man is hard to find.



Do you believe that a real man has to have a platinum card and give you what you desire?

There are names for women who do that and none are very flattering.

I believe women should make their own way as men do.  

Don't confuse that with being a gentlemen as I do believe in all that is chivalrous.  Opening doors and ladies first and all that fun stuff.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Oh my, it has categories



Oh please... don't act all innocent. You know all about it.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

nitwhit3286 said:


> flo provides better lubrication. Nothing to be afraid of.



Ok...now i'm not one that is totally opposed to flo sex...but that was just nasty


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> If I have to pay your way then you need to knock on someone elses door. I ain't no sugar daddy? :



You are for me and TYKY... now hurry up and get back so you can take us out!


----------



## UncleBacon

I get to blow sh!t up today at work yay....well watch eod do it...


----------



## Gtmustang88

I am ready to leave work. NMCI is being extremely slow...


----------



## Beta84

UncleBacon said:


> I get to blow sh!t up today at work yay....well watch eod do it...


can i watch!



Gtmustang88 said:


> I am ready to leave work. NMCI is being extremely slow...


it seems to be working ok for me :shrug:


----------



## kelb

*I WIN Because I'm still PISSY*


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> *I WIN Because I'm still PISSY*





Whats wrong


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> *I WIN Because I'm still PISSY*



aww   there's nothing you can do to fix that you didn't come out with us last night.  once you accept that and realize all u have to do is come out next time, you'll feel much better!


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Whats wrong



PMS I guess


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> aww   there's nothing you can do to fix that you didn't come out with us last night.  once you accept that and realize all u have to do is come out next time, you'll feel much better!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Beta84 said:


> can i watch!
> 
> 
> it seems to be working ok for me :shrug:



Slow as sh!t here. It is fine in the morning, but by around 10am, it slows to a crawl in our office... Has been like that the last few weeks.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


i dont have to bleed for like another 10 days


----------



## jwwb2000

I will be going to  in about an hour


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> i dont have to bleed for like another 10 days





did anyone else get hungry for a steak medium rare


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Gtmustang88 said:


> Slow as sh!t here. It is fine in the morning, but by around 10am, it slows to a crawl in our office... Has been like that the last few weeks.




I notice that it is between about 10 (as you say) and 2-3 that it is the slowest, since so many people are apparently on I assume, and then it speeds up again as the network is cleared a bit.


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> did anyone else get hungry for a steak medium rare



  but yes


----------



## tyky

UncleBacon said:


> did anyone else get hungry for a steak medium rare



 nasty


----------



## nitwhit3286

flomaster said:


> Do you believe that a real man has to have a platinum card and give you what you desire?
> 
> There are names for women who do that and none are very flattering.
> 
> I believe women should make their own way as men do.
> 
> Don't confuse that with being a gentlemen as I do believe in all that is chivalrous.  Opening doors and ladies first and all that fun stuff.





No, I understand women should somewhat have to carry their own. i mean, thats why I work.  I think if i had a man to give me everything i wanted, I would get bored rather easily. I don't think I could handle the lounging around the pool all day. I mean, it would be nice but then after a while I would try and find something else to do. So yeah, I mean its nice when the guy pays. I mean, can you find a woman who doesn't like that? Yeah, I like when doors are opened for me, more recently when a man orders for me. Cute crap like that. I mean, I didn't say gentleman, I just said man. There are many facets that makes a guy what he is. Separates the men from the well ding dongs.


----------



## UncleBacon

tyky said:


> nasty



haha its all gravy.....ewww that might be the wrong choice of words


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> but yes


 right here


----------



## tyky

UncleBacon said:


> haha its all gravy.....ewww that might be the wrong choice of words



sure was


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> right here





well there you are


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> right here



10 days


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> 10 days


yeh but if you  me with a knife first, you can have it today!



























ok... now i think ive gone too far


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> yeh but if you  me with a knife first, you can have it today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... *now i think ive gone too far*




nope not yet


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## Chain729

kvj21075 said:


> yeh but if you  me with a knife first, you can have it today!
> 
> 
> 
> ok... now i think ive gone too far



I was just considering asking if you wanted to bleed sooner, but I'm turning over a new leaf.


----------



## GypsyQueen

hey f**kers. i win.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> hey f**kers. i win.


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> hey f**kers. i win.



no ya don't


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> hey f**kers. i win.



Yo...whatz up GypsyQuizzle?


----------



## nitwhit3286

Chain729 said:


> I was just considering asking if you wanted to bleed sooner, but I'm turning over a new leaf.





I can't believe it!! giving up the bdsm?  I found a pretty decent realm down here for that..


----------



## UncleBacon

GypsyQueen said:


> hey f**kers. i win.




what's up lover


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


>



  i am sick. 



tyky said:


> no ya don't



You sly dog you. 



pcjohnnyb said:


> Yo...whatz up *GypsyQuizzle*?



 You are already cool, you dont have to try, ya know.



UncleBacon said:


> what's up lover



Hunka Hunka burnin' love


----------



## LordStanley

nitwhit3286 said:


> No, I understand women should somewhat have to carry their own. i mean, thats why I work.  I think if i had a man to give me everything i wanted, I would get bored rather easily. I don't think I could handle the lounging around the pool all day. I mean, it would be nice but then after a while I would try and find something else to do. So yeah, I mean its nice when the guy pays. I mean, can you find a woman who doesn't like that? Yeah, I like when doors are opened for me, more recently when a man orders for me. Cute crap like that. I mean, I didn't say gentleman, I just said man. There are many facets that makes a guy what he is. Separates the men from the well ding dongs.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> You are already cool, you dont have to try, ya know.



 Thanks 
I'm just funnin.  You know I don't really talk like that


----------



## nitwhit3286

LordStanley said:


>



you are so grade school. Get over yourself and grow up.


----------



## UncleBacon

GypsyQueen said:


> i am sick.
> 
> 
> 
> You sly dog you.
> 
> 
> 
> You are already cool, you dont have to try, ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> Hunka Hunka burnin' love




damn right


----------



## LordStanley

nitwhit3286 said:


> you are so grade school. *Get over yourself and grow up*.



thats good advice....you should practice what you preach.


----------



## Chain729

nitwhit3286 said:


> I can't believe it!! giving up the bdsm?  I found a pretty decent realm down here for that..



Never!  Just not saying as much off-the-wall, twisted stuff.


----------



## nitwhit3286

Chain729 said:


> Never!  Just not saying as much off-the-wall, twisted stuff.



the best kind though. Stuff that you don't think anyone else would think about it. Well I mean if you had someone open enough to do some all out crazy sh!t...


----------



## nitwhit3286

LordStanley said:


> thats good advice....you should practice what you preach.





are you GOD?!?!? Allah? Yah-weh? I mean for someone who has never even met me before you seem to know everything. Whats holding you back from winning the lottery so you can do something else with your time besides somd.com??


----------



## LordStanley

nitwhit3286 said:


> are you GOD?!?!? Allah? Yah-weh? I mean for someone who has never even met me before you seem to know everything. Whats holding you back from winning the lottery so you can do something else with your time besides somd.com??



winning the lottery would give me even more time to know everything about you.


----------



## nitwhit3286

LordStanley said:


> winning the lottery would give me even more time to know everything about you.



I don't know for the life of me why you would take time out of your life to do that...


----------



## Kitten143

Chain729 said:


> Never!  Just not saying as much off-the-wall, twisted stuff.



Hey lover. 


Dont change for the world.  Let your inner beast show, you sexy animal!


----------



## nitwhit3286

Kitten143 said:


> Hey lover.
> 
> 
> Dont change for the world.  Let your inner beast show, you sexy animal!



seriously display your true colors! Who knows, it could potentially make you rich...


----------



## Kitten143

nitwhit3286 said:


> seriously display your true colors! Who knows, it could potentially make you rich...



Who was that to? me or Chain?


----------



## LordStanley

nitwhit3286 said:


> I don't know for the life of me why you would take time out of your life to do that...



Its takes time to shovel through all the bull sheet.


----------



## nitwhit3286

Kitten143 said:


> Who was that to? me or Chain?



to chain but hey if you wanted to join in on the action with him.. I mean double profit. giggle*


----------



## nitwhit3286

LordStanley said:


> Its takes time to shovel through all the bull sheet.



i really don't know what makes you so ultimately interested in me.I thought you had a beautiful wife at home.


----------



## LordStanley

nitwhit3286 said:


> i really don't know what makes you so ultimately interested in me.I thought you had a beautiful wife at home.



My beautiful wife is not at home.  She works for a living.


----------



## UncleBacon

so are you playing saturday? I'll be hunting early that morning so I'll already be on base....I'm bringing my gear too


----------



## LordStanley

UncleBacon said:


> so are you playing saturday? I'll be hunting early that morning so I'll already be on base....I'm bringing my gear too



yep... I will be there!


----------



## UncleBacon

groovy...its real easy...if anyone tries to score on me or take the ball away from me(depending on where I play)...I'll shoot them with 3 inch slugs hahaha


----------



## LordStanley

UncleBacon said:


> groovy...its real easy...if anyone tries to score on me or take the ball away from me(depending on where I play)...I'll shoot them with 3 inch slugs hahaha



sweet, I'll make sure Im on your team


----------



## UncleBacon

hopefully I'll have a deer in the back of my truck too


----------



## Chain729

Kitten143 said:


> Hey lover.
> 
> 
> Dont change for the world.  Let your inner beast show, you sexy animal!



Hey Kitten, what's up?

I can tell by the throng of hot women chasing me.


----------



## flomaster

nitwhit3286 said:


> No, I understand women should somewhat have to carry their own. i mean, thats why I work.  I think if i had a man to give me everything i wanted, I would get bored rather easily. I don't think I could handle the lounging around the pool all day. I mean, it would be nice but then after a while I would try and find something else to do. So yeah, I mean its nice when the guy pays. I mean, can you find a woman who doesn't like that? Yeah, I like when doors are opened for me, more recently when a man orders for me. Cute crap like that. I mean, I didn't say gentleman, I just said man. There are many facets that makes a guy what he is. Separates the men from the well ding dongs.



So what you are saying is that it takes a real man to take you to the mall and use his platinum card on ya?  You made the comment.


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> So what you are saying is that it takes a real man to take you to the mall and use his platinum card on ya?  You made the comment.



Every woman should be independent.They should ban children's stories about Princesses and princes and knights in shining armour.


----------



## flomaster

frozenrain said:


> Every woman should be independent.They should ban children's stories about Princesses and princes and knights in shining armour.



I have always wanted to be a knight!!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I have always wanted to be a knight!!!!



I thought you were a Super Hero


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> I have always wanted to be a knight!!!!



Have you been to England? You would like to explore the castles there. Hever castle is the best. It was Anne Boleyn's childhood homeYOu can go all around.

You can even see King henry V111's bed there!

Hever Castle - The childhood home of Anne Boleyn



Sorry I  just love that place. So if you like the knight thing they do tournaments there.

There is even a display of torture instruments-Chain would like that....


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> I thought you were a Super Hero



Do you think he would look sexy in armour?


----------



## LordStanley

frozenrain said:


> Have you been to England? You would like to explore the castles there. Hever castle is the best. It was Anne Boleyn's childhood homeYOu can go all around.
> 
> You can even see King henry V111's bed there!
> 
> Hever Castle - The childhood home of Anne Boleyn
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I  just love that place. So if you like the knight thing they do tournaments there.
> 
> *There is even a display of torture instruments-Chain would like that*....




That stuff is child’s play compared to his dungeon


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> I thought you were a Super Hero



Only a super hero to my little one.


----------



## Chain729

frozenrain said:


> Have you been to England? You would like to explore the castles there. Hever castle is the best. It was Anne Boleyn's childhood homeYOu can go all around.
> 
> You can even see King henry V111's bed there!
> 
> Hever Castle - The childhood home of Anne Boleyn
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I  just love that place. So if you like the knight thing they do tournaments there.
> 
> *There is even a display of torture instruments-Chain would like that....*







LordStanley said:


> That stuff is child’s play compared to his dungeon


----------



## frozenrain

LordStanley said:


> That stuff is child’s play compared to his dungeon



Somehow I find that hard to believe


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## workaholic

Dead in here tonight.


----------



## toppick08

Winner.......


----------



## workaholic

toppick08 said:


> Winner.......



I Dont think so there spanky.


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> Winner.......


----------



## smdavis65

I win!


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08

Where the crap is my boy, 4d.........


----------



## tyky




----------



## workaholic

toppick08 said:


> Where the crap is my boy, 4d.........



Is it Hooters night or was that last night?


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> Where the crap is my boy, 4d.........



out with his posse :shrug:


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



Working off those love handles?


----------



## toppick08

workaholic said:


> Is it Hooters night or was that last night?



Last night, but knowing him.............it's every night..


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Working off those love handles?





maybe


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> out with his pussy :shrug:




:fixed:


----------



## workaholic

toppick08 said:


> Last night, but knowing him.............it's every night..



No Kidding.  I like Hooters.


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> :fixed:


----------



## workaholic

toppick08 said:


> :fixed:



Now that's funny.


----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06

Anything exciting happening tonight?  Other than my winning, of course.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Anything exciting happening tonight?  Other than my winning, of course.



where have you been


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> where have you been



Stupid Mom duty.  Kids had a concert and school holiday shop tonight.


Been at the school Tuesday, Wednesday and today setting up the stupid shop.  I have the HUGEST headache right now.


But I'm waiting for LusbyMom.....because I know something!


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Stupid Mom duty.  Kids had a concert and school holiday shop tonight.
> 
> 
> Been at the school Tuesday, Wednesday and today setting up the stupid shop.  I have the HUGEST headache right now.
> 
> 
> But I'm waiting for LusbyMom.....because I know something!





she hasn't popped in yet tonight


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> she hasn't popped in yet tonight



I saw her tonight.  She must have left at least an hour before I did....wonder what she's doing?

So.........anything new?


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> I saw her tonight.  She must have left at least an hour before I did....wonder what she's doing?
> 
> So.........anything new?



nope


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> Stupid Mom duty.  Kids had a concert and school holiday shop tonight.
> 
> 
> Been at the school Tuesday, Wednesday and today setting up the stupid shop.  I have the HUGEST headache right now.
> 
> 
> But I'm waiting for LusbyMom.....because I know something!



I am here!!! What do you know??


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> she hasn't popped in yet tonight



Nope I wasn't here. We went out tonight. A friend of ours was guest bartending down in Solomon's to raise money for United Way. We just got home a little while ago. Had a great time and alot of money was raised.


And I didn't get  So no hangover for me tomorrow


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> I saw her tonight.  She must have left at least an hour before I did....wonder what she's doing?
> 
> So.........anything new?



 You saw me tonight? Were you in Solomon's drinking whiskey?


----------



## LusbyMom

Looks like I win since everyone else is in bed


----------



## 4d2008

I win yet :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I win yet :shrug:


no  you dont win, i feel neglected


----------



## tyky




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## LusbyMom

I am tired


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I am tired


----------



## toppick08

Well folks, gotta' go do some blow jobs, later on...


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> Well folks, gotta' go do some blow jobs, later on...





Ughhh I have to go to, kids gotta catch the school bus


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> I am tired


So am I, I didnt get home till 530am.


----------



## LusbyMom

4d2008 said:


> So am I, I didnt get home till 530am.



Holy Crap  Where were you?  

Are you working today?


----------



## LusbyMom

Where are our morning weather reports?


----------



## 4d2008

LusbyMom said:


> Holy Crap  Where were you?
> 
> Are you working today?


I was at s house  and yes I am but Im leaving in a few minutes I got chit to do today and work is getting in the way of my life.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Soooooooo.........i win.  Shhhh, dont speak


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Soooooooo.........i win. Shhhh, dont speak


(not speaking only drinking coffee)


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> (not speaking only drinking coffee)



####!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> ####!!!!!!!!!!!!111


*I LUV YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> *I LUV YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Nice siggy


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Nice siggy


I luv you too


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> *I LUV YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



 Dont say that word again.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Dont say that word again.


its luv not love do mas


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> Dont say that word again.



Hey...I ran into your mom this morning at WaWa...


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> its luv not love do mas



Sounds the same.  C*** bubble



jwwb2000 said:


> Hey...I ran into your mom this morning at WaWa...



I wasnt aware you knew her.  PM me please.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Sounds the same. C*** bubble


LOVE YOU KITTEN!
​Im out all... 
Hope you have a GREAT FRIDAY and if I dont get on at all this weekend I hope you all have a GREAT WEEKEND! XOXOXOXOXO​


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> LOVE YOU KITTEN!
> ​Im out all...
> Hope you have a GREAT FRIDAY and if I dont get on at all this weekend I hope you all have a GREAT WEEKEND! XOXOXOXOXO​



 get the fvck out already. Quit annoucing it.  Just go.


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> get the fvck out already. Quit annoucing it.  Just go.



:


----------



## tyky




----------



## UncleBacon

wassa goin on?


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> I was at s house  and yes I am but Im leaving in a few minutes I got chit to do today and work is getting in the way of my life.



Good grief.  Finally get some or are the girls still just torturing you?


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> :



Hey Doll face!



UncleBacon said:


> wassa goin on?







tyky said:


>



Hi!



Chain729 said:


> Good grief.  Finally get some or are the girls still just torturing you?



Actually i heard Mojo was going over to his house tonight.    I mean, im not going to assume. You know how that goes.


----------



## UncleBacon

GypsyQueen said:


> Hey Doll face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i heard Mojo was going over to his house tonight.    I mean, im not going to assume. You know how that goes.


----------



## frozenrain

:Hello Everyone!!!!




I am zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee                          winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



The mouse guy came today and he was 





I know I know I am married but one can appreciate a handsome face.


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> :Hello Everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouse guy came today and he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I know I am married but one can appreciate a handsome face.


----------



## kvj21075

i need something to do tonight....


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i need something to do tonight....



pornhub down or something


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> i need someone to do tonight....


 :fixed: I don't have plans


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> :fixed: I don't have plans


haha, i havent gotten to that desperation yet, but ill keep you in mind lol. i thoguht i had plans tonight but im not leaving till tomorrow morning


----------



## tyky

UncleBacon said:


> :fixed: I don't have plans



Doesn't she have a boyfriend for that :shrug:


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> haha, i havent gotten to that desperation yet, but ill keep you in mind lol. i thoguht i had plans tonight but im not leaving till tomorrow morning



hsnap:


----------



## UncleBacon

its a crazy world we live in


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> Hey Doll face!
> 
> 
> .







kvj21075 said:


> i need something to do tonight....



 I'll be in calvert tonight


get GQ and come over so we can do that thing we were talking about


----------



## kvj21075

wedding canceled  thanks for the salt in the wound!


crap that was for tyky


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'll be in calvert tonight
> 
> 
> get GQ and come over so we can do that thing we were talking about


oooowuh that sounds like some sexy plans ;o)


----------



## Gtmustang88

I got nothing going on tonight either. I probably should be packing since I got to fly out to Texas this weekend for work  but i will probably go out to annapolis or something.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> wedding canceled  thanks for the salt in the wound!
> 
> 
> crap that was for tyky


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> haha, i havent gotten to that desperation yet, but ill keep you in mind lol. i thoguht i had plans tonight but im not leaving till tomorrow morning


oooo burn!



kelb said:


> I'll be in calvert tonight
> 
> get GQ and come over so we can do that thing we were talking about


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> oooo burn!


hi!  i need a hug


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> hi!  i need a hug





hope u don't get my cooties, I'm sick and nobody will take care of me


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> hope u don't get my cooties, I'm sick and nobody will take care of me


want me to come make u some soup?? i make oober good soup!


----------



## flomaster

Morning kids.  Had to send this to you guys.  Morning views on way to work are awesome.

Just a cell phone pic but you get the idea.  The colors were amazing.

For Beta's FYI

Currently: 53°F

Fair

76°F | 50°


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Morning kids.  Had to send this to you guys.  Morning views on way to work are awesome.
> 
> Just a cell phone pic but you get the idea.  The colors were amazing.
> 
> For Beta's FYI
> 
> Currently: 53°F
> 
> Fair
> 
> 76°F | 50°


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> want me to come make u some soup?? i make oober good soup!



what kind of soup


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> what kind of soup



coming fron KVJ it's probably Putang soup


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> what kind of soup


homemade chicken noodle!!! with potatoes!!!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> coming fron KVJ it's probably Putang soup


thats for saturday!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> thats for saturday!



Sorry


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> coming fron KVJ it's probably Putang soup







kvj21075 said:


> homemade chicken noodle!!! with potatoes!!!



I sick too


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> homemade chicken noodle!!! with potatoes!!!



ooo yummy


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> I sick too


so we should just have a chicken noodle soup night tonight!


----------



## flomaster

Okay, back on track of this thread.  Did I win this yet or what?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Okay, back on track of this thread.  Did I win this yet or what?


----------



## Kitten143

tyky said:


>



You're right. I win.


----------



## tyky

Kitten143 said:


> You're right. I win.



Congrats


----------



## frozenrain

flomaster said:


> Okay, back on track of this thread.  Did I win this yet or what?



no  you are the weakest link goodbye











pssst I just needed to say that .It was not a personal insult-you are too nice for that


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> no  you are the weakest link goodbye
> 
> 
> 
> pssst I just needed to say that .It was not a personal insult-you are too nice for that



 you sound like that lady don't you


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> you sound like that lady don't you



Gotta be honest...that would be awesome.


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> Gotta be honest...that would be awesome.






Esplain to me your avatar.  I no understan why you have it.


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> you sound like that lady don't you





pcjohnnyb said:


> Gotta be honest...that would be awesome.



  I am nicer and my voice softer but I do a good impersonation of her



oops I should not have said that after all I am trying to scare the competition away


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> * I am nicer and my voice softer *but I do a good impersonation of her
> 
> 
> 
> oops I should not have said that after all I am trying to scare the competition away



I figured that


----------



## WidowLady06

I'm pretty sure that this post makes me the winner.  Direct all praise to MEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Esplain to me your avatar.  I no understan why you have it.



I wanted something random.
What is more random than an elephant on a beach ball? 



frozenrain said:


> I am nicer and my voice softer but I do a good impersonation of her




I'll have to hear that some time


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> I figured that





WidowLady06 said:


> I'm pretty sure that this post makes me the winner.  Direct all praise to MEEEEEEEEEEE.





pcjohnnyb said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to hear that some time



Maybe one day


----------



## get4real

I wish work was over, I need a beer


----------



## tyky

get4real said:


> I wish work was over, I need a beer



me too, just not beer


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> I wish work was over, I need a beer


izzaandbeer:  



tyky said:


> me too, just not beer



:spoiled:


----------



## get4real

tyky said:


> me too, just not beer



or vodka and a cute guy


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> izzaandbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> :spoiled:



Am not


----------



## kelb

WINNER!!!!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> WINNER!!!!



nope


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Something in this office, food, smells fcking amazing


----------



## get4real

kelb said:


> WINNER!!!!


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Something in this office, food, smells fcking amazing



Ughh, I'm starving and from my office window I see Arby's but that is not on the diet plan


----------



## Gtmustang88

get4real said:


> I wish work was over, I need a beer



 I am hoping to be out of here by 2.


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


> I am hoping to be out of here by 2.


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> nope





get4real said:


>







pcjohnnyb said:


> Something in this office, food, smells fcking amazing



Bring it to me.. I'm hungry


----------



## get4real

tyky said:


>


----------



## get4real

kelb said:


>


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Ughh, I'm starving and from my office window I see Arby's but that is not on the diet plan



This smelled like Macdonald's fries  
What sort of plan are you on? :shrug:


----------



## kelb

get4real said:


> kelb said:
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> This smelled like Macdonald's fries
> What sort of plan are you on? :shrug:



No real plan just trying to eat healthy, I am going on a cruise Jan 4th and I am not in bikini shape if ya know what I mean


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Bring it to me.. I'm hungry



I've got 7 calories or so you could have


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> I've got 7 calories or so you could have



HOwdo you know that story?

BTW the swimmers have 7.. the rest of the stuff has 1000


----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


>


----------



## frozenrain

pcjohnnyb said:


> I've got 7 calories or so you could have



are you talking about protein smoothies?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> No real plan just trying to eat healthy, I am going on a cruise Jan 4th and I am not in bikini shape if ya know what I mean



If you say so.
Its always good to eat healthy though so I can't diss that 
hmm, in a couple of years, when we have more money to blow, I think I'll take B on a cruise...I've never been.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

frozenrain said:


> are you talking about protein smoothies?



Never heard it referred to as that, but I believe so


----------



## get4real

pcjohnnyb said:


> Never heard it referred to as that, but I believe so



That makes it sound so much more appealing then it is.


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> If you say so.
> Its always good to eat healthy though so I can't diss that
> hmm, in a couple of years, when we have more money to blow, I think I'll take B on a cruise...I've never been.



This is my second cruise, they aren't too expensive! It is a group of 10 of us going, then the same group is going to Deep Creek in Feb to go skiing


----------



## kelb

frozenrain said:


> are you talking about protein smoothies?



I dont like it normally.. but I'm surely not going to freeze it and drink it with a straw


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> HOwdo you know that story?
> 
> BTW the swimmers have 7.. the rest of the stuff has 1000


1093... that way its 1100 calories! and who told pcjohnny?


----------



## kelb

get4real said:


> That makes it sound so much more appealing then it is.



No it doesnt..  I guess you are a guy!


----------



## get4real

kelb said:


> get4real said:
Click to expand...


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I dont like it normally.. but I'm surely not going to freeze it and drink it with a straw


yeh but youd be putting it in a blender with fruits!!! it would be oh so yummy!!!!

 now i know whats in the smoothies at smoothie king


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> 1093... that way its 1100 calories! and who told pcjohnny?



Maybe when he ate it he gained pound.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> No it doesnt..  I guess you are a guy!



 Morning.


----------



## get4real

kelb said:


> No it doesnt..  I guess you are a guy!



No, it's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> yeh but youd be putting it in a blender with fruits!!! it would be oh so yummy!!!!
> 
> now i know whats in the smoothies at smoothie king



Fruit with a hint of salty balloons? NO THANK YOU!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Morning.






get4real said:


> No, it's just not my cup of tea.



Its not going in my tea either?


OH GOD.. if you are female.. dont tell  He will be ALL OVER YOU!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> This is my second cruise, *they aren't too expensive*! It is a group of 10 of us going, then the same group is going to Deep Creek in Feb to go skiing


Thats what I've heard, but keep in mind, we are po' college students 



kelb said:


> I dont like it normally.. but I'm surely not going to freeze it and drink it with a straw






kvj21075 said:


> 1093... that way its 1100 calories! and who told pcjohnny?







kvj21075 said:


> yeh but youd be putting it in a blender with fruits!!! it would be oh so yummy!!!!
> 
> now i know whats in the smoothies at smoothie king


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> This is my second cruise, they aren't too expensive! It is a group of 10 of us going, then the same group is going to Deep Creek in Feb to go skiing



 guess my invatation was lost in the mail


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> guess my invatation was lost in the mail



OOOHHHhhhh It must have been YOU she was talking about then... sorry


----------



## UncleBacon

I win


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Thats what I've heard, but keep in mind, we are po' college students


I went to Arby's 



dn0121 said:


> guess my invatation was lost in the mail


----------



## UncleBacon

I had a pretty amazing sub...well it wasn't that amazing but it wan't bad


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I went to Arby's



Well.
1: you're hot anyways, so it can't matter THAT much.
2: maybe you got something healthy anyway, what did you get?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

UncleBacon said:


> I had a pretty amazing sub...well it wasn't that amazing but it wan't bad



I don't think they quite understood your double-meat request. :shrug:


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Well.
> 1: you're hot anyways, so it can't matter THAT much.
> 2: maybe you got something healthy anyway, what did you get?





A big Fat greasy Beef N Cheddar and Fries and a Dr. Pepper


----------



## UncleBacon

pcjohnnyb said:


> I don't think they quite understood your double-meat request. :shrug:




were you there


----------



## kvj21075

im thinking of changing my last name ) anyone ever do that? someone told me all you have to do is go to a judge and explain why.


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> im thinking of changing my last name ) anyone ever do that? someone told me all you have to do is go to a judge and explain why.



i don't think they will allow you to make it Retard


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> i don't think they will allow you to make it Retard


youre right  cause there can only be one, and youve already taken it


----------



## whome20603

*Attention: Last Post*

I win............right?


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> youre right  cause there can only be one, and youve already taken it



that was a horrible comeback


----------



## WidowLady06

whome20603 said:


> I win............right?



Okay, somebody needs to take care of this.  I'll bring the beer and popcorn.  I'm thinking mud wrestling would be enjoyable.  We'll have a massive mud wrestling match to determine the winner....


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> that was a horrible comeback


you suck


----------



## WidowLady06

dn0121 said:


> that was a horrible comeback



My fault....she was distracted trying to plan a date with me for next week.  Giver her a minute or two, she'll fix you right up.


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> you suck



you wish


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> My fault....she was distracted trying to plan a date with me for next week.  Giver her a minute or two, she'll fix you right up.


now he gets no fixings!


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> you wish


ohhhhh yeh??? well if u dont ill smack you across the face with it!!! have you ever taken 10 inches to the face?


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> now he gets no fixings!



 DN


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> ohhhhh yeh??? well if u dont ill smack you across the face with it!!! have you ever taken 10 inches to the face?



I have.  Oops, sorry, you weren't talking to me.


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> I have.  Oops, sorry, you weren't talking to me.


you get it monday!


----------



## dn0121

WidowLady06 said:


> Okay, somebody needs to take care of this.  I'll bring the beer and popcorn.  I'm thinking mud wrestling would be enjoyable.  We'll have a massive mud wrestling match to determine the winner....



already a jello match this weekend.  you must not read FC


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> you get it monday!


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> already a jello match this weekend.  you must not read FC





Where is that gonna be, I need to read up I guess


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> ohhhhh yeh??? well if u dont ill smack you across the face with it!!! have you ever taken 10 inches to the face?



of course not


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> A big Fat greasy Beef N Cheddar and Fries and a Dr. Pepper




Look at it this way.
You got at LEAST 4 food groups out of that


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Look at it this way.
> You got at LEAST 4 food groups out of that





You're so positive


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> already a jello match this weekend.  you must not read FC


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> You're so positive



Life's too short to be anything but 
Experimenting with new AVs I see 
The Star one was neat but I like the pink "my name is" one better


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> so we should just have a chicken noodle soup night tonight!


we should!  come make me better 


I WIN!


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> we should!  come make me better
> 
> 
> I WIN!



 YOU LOSE!!!


because I still have no chocolate


----------



## Gtmustang88

Well everyone have a good weekend. I am going home.  Not sure if I will be back on or not.


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Life's too short to be anything but
> Experimenting with new AVs I see
> The Star one was neat but I like the pink "my name is" one better



Thanks, I've had the same one since I joined so I figured it was time for a change


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> YOU LOSE!!!
> 
> 
> because I still have no chocolate



i will try to bring u chocolate next time i see u!


----------



## smdavis65

I win.


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> I win.



congrats :eyeroll:


----------



## misshelper

What do we win?


----------



## tyky

misshelper said:


> What do we win?



a lap dance at Rose's courtesy of pervD


----------



## misshelper

tyky said:


> a lap dance at Rose's courtesy of pervD



Who's pervD?


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> a lap dance at Rose's courtesy of pervD


----------



## smdavis65

misshelper said:


> Who's pervD?


You'll find out shortly...


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> a lap dance at Rose's courtesy of pervD


   don't need any Rose's lap dances!



misshelper said:


> Who's pervD?



4D


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


>



whatcha wanna win


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> whatcha wanna win



Not a lapdance from 4D.


----------



## Mojo

tyky said:


> whatcha wanna win



I'll take a lap dance from the one that you danced with


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> Not a lapdance from 4D.







Mojo said:


> I'll take a lap dance from the one that you danced with


----------



## WidowLady06

dn0121 said:


> already a jello match this weekend.  you must not read FC



 Nope, not in FC.  I'm not loved.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Nope, not in FC.  I'm not loved.



just ask to join but it gets graphic in there so beware


----------



## WidowLady06

smdavis65 said:


> You'll find out shortly...


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> just ask to join but it gets graphic in there so beware



it can't get any more graphic than my life....


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> it can't get any more graphic than my life....



Oh yes it can


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Oh yes it can



 
You have no idea.


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> You have no idea.



FC is where you really get to see what Johnny is thinking about


----------



## jwwb2000

someone entertain me please.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> FC is where you really get to see what Johnny is thinking about




Not quite for the faint of heart


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jwwb2000 said:


> someone entertain me please.




Eh?


----------



## toppick08




----------



## get4real

It's almost drinking time!


----------



## jwwb2000

pcjohnnyb said:


> Eh?




Something bigger.....


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> it can't get any more graphic than my life....



Wanna bet???? 


Didn't you say you had to tell me something??


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jwwb2000 said:


> Something bigger.....



:shrug:


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Wanna bet????
> 
> 
> Didn't you say you had to tell me something??





If you only knew my family...my husbands family....I can honestly say I am very very rarely shocked by anything.  But we'll see.


And I've been asking around about you, lady.  I know somebody who says they know you.


----------



## misshelper

get4real said:


> It's almost drinking time!



Almost?


----------



## WidowLady06

misshelper said:


> Almost?



In how many freads are you going to post this?  UGH.  Once.  Once is enough, I say.


----------



## misshelper

WidowLady06 said:


> In how many freads are you going to post this?  UGH.  Once.  Once is enough, I say.



Me? Or them?


----------



## Beta84

WidowLady06 said:


> In how many freads are you going to post this?  UGH.  Once.  Once is enough, I say.



its her signature.  it goes with every post


----------



## WidowLady06

Beta84 said:


> its her signature.  it goes with every post



But it's frustrating.


----------



## misshelper

Beta84 said:


> its her signature.  it goes with every post



Yeah and here's her sign..


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> its her signature.  it goes with every post



Oh, thats what she's talkin about.
what is it?  Can't see at work...
and I agree...it needs to go


----------



## misshelper

WidowLady06 said:


> But it's frustrating.



If my siggy is frustrating,,,,,wow..Step away..


----------



## misshelper

pcjohnnyb said:


> Oh, thats what she's talkin about.
> what is it?  Can't see at work...
> and I agree...it needs to go



It's a video. And no, it's not going...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

misshelper said:


> It's a video. And no, it's not going...



Well, what is it?
I can't see it...and it is sort of ignorant to make these pages so ridiculously long just because you feel you need to have a video in your siggy :shrug:  Every post of yours is so facking long 


You took it down.
I didn't even think you could have videos in your siggy.


----------



## misshelper

pcjohnnyb said:


> Well, what is it?
> I can't see it...and it is sort of ignorant to make these pages so ridiculously long just because you feel you need to have a video in your siggy :shrug:  Every post of yours is so facking long
> 
> 
> You took it down.
> I didn't even think you could have videos in your siggy.



Awwww poor baby! waaawaaaaawaaaaaaaa


----------



## misshelper

What about this one?


























































































?


----------



## get4real

I don't think it's that big of a deal.  People in here are sensitive.


----------



## rich70

Ok, everybody out. 



I win!!!!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

misshelper said:


> Awwww poor baby! waaawaaaaawaaaaaaaa






misshelper said:


> What about this one?
> ?






get4real said:


> I don't think it's that big of a deal.  People in here are sensitive.



I just wanna know what it was  
I might not have minded if I could actually see it and there wasn't just a big white square.


----------



## misshelper

rich70 said:


> Ok, everybody out.
> 
> 
> 
> I win!!!!!



No way. I'm winning that lap dance.


----------



## misshelper

pcjohnnyb said:


> I just wanna know what it was
> I might not have minded if I could actually see it and there wasn't just a big white square.






Not my fault you can't see it..


----------



## rich70

misshelper said:


> No way. I'm winning that lap dance.



Lap dance at Roses. Ok, you can win!


----------



## misshelper

rich70 said:


> Lap dance at Roses. Ok, you can win!



Lap dance from pervd..?


----------



## rich70

misshelper said:


> Lap dance from pervd..?



You still win.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> You still win.


----------



## WidowLady06

get4real said:


> I don't think it's that big of a deal.  People in here are sensitive.



I wouldn't say we're sensitive, but I know we don't really put up with much shiat.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

WidowLady06 said:


> I wouldn't say we're sensitive, but I know we don't really put up with much shiat.



I had your back


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> If you only knew my family...my husbands family....I can honestly say I am very very rarely shocked by anything.  But we'll see.
> 
> 
> And I've been asking around about you, lady.  I know somebody who says they know you.



Hmmm are you stalking me? And who says they know me?


----------



## frozenrain

Think there are double standards on this board.I have seen worse stuff on here than that.The lady she quoted seemed to be so big headed she could have held her own....


Well I will not be able to tell geek how liberating it felt to play tetris on the loo the other evening.

Oh did I just say that aloud ..


----------



## rich70

Ok, I want to win again.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Ok, I want to win again.



negative


----------



## WidowLady06

pcjohnnyb said:


> I had your back


----------



## pcjohnnyb

frozenrain said:


> Think there are double standards on this board.I have seen worse stuff on here than that.The lady she quoted seemed to be so big headed she could have held her own....
> 
> 
> Well I will not be able to tell geek how liberating it felt to play tetris on the loo the other evening.
> 
> Oh did I just say that aloud ..




So, is Loo your husband?

 jk


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Hmmm are you stalking me? And who says they know me?



I'm a very good stalker.  People line up and wait for years for me to stalk them.


I know one or two forumites IRL....I ask questions.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> negative


----------



## WidowLady06

rich70 said:


> Ok, I want to win again.



Nope.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>



but....






I win now.


----------



## rich70

WidowLady06 said:


> Nope.



 



Oh and  back at ya!


----------



## WidowLady06

Gtmustang88 said:


> but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win now.



  Nope.


----------



## WidowLady06

rich70 said:


> Oh and  back at ya!




Thank you.  Gotta show love to a Steeler's fan.


----------



## frozenrain

pcjohnnyb said:


> So, is Loo your husband?
> 
> jk


----------



## rich70

WidowLady06 said:


> Thank you.  Gotta show love to a Steeler's fan.



I'm going to the game on Sunday on Pittsburgh.


----------



## WidowLady06

rich70 said:


> I'm going to the game on Sunday on Pittsburgh.



Okay, now you suck.


----------



## rich70

WidowLady06 said:


> Okay, now you suck.



And I thought you had some  for me.


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm a very good stalker.  People line up and wait for years for me to stalk them.
> 
> 
> I know one or two forumites IRL....I ask questions.



Which ones?


----------



## WidowLady06

rich70 said:


> And I thought you had some  for me.



I have much  for you.  But going to a game without me.


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Which ones?



I can't tell you.....that wouldn't be any fun!


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> I can't tell you.....that wouldn't be any fun!



Okay it was fun when I did it to you. Not so fun anymore


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Okay it was fun when I did it to you. Not so fun anymore


----------



## rich70

WidowLady06 said:


> I have much  for you.  But going to a game without me.



I'm sorry. Do you want me to send you pics of the game? I want to get back on your good side.


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


>



I don't like you nmore


----------



## ovred




----------



## workaholic

ovred said:


>


----------



## Kain99

Just thinking about premarital sex..... hmmmm.... Those were the days!


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Just thinking about premarital sex..... hmmmm.... Those were the days!


----------



## SOMDfungirl

LusbyMom said:


> Okay it was fun when I did it to you. Not so fun anymore



Did someone say FUN?!


----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


>



go to bed


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> go to bed



Headed that way.  I have to get up at o'dark hundred to finish studying for my finals.  Have a wonderful night.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Headed that way.  I have to get up at o'dark hundred to finish studying for my finals.  Have a wonderful night.



nighty night


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky

ovred said:


>



Do you ever do anything else but


----------



## workaholic

WidowLady06 said:


> Headed that way.  I have to get up at o'dark hundred to finish studying for my finals.  Have a wonderful night.



I will be heading to bed soon to.  I have to get up early as well.


----------



## dn0121

SOMDfungirl said:


> Did someone say FUN?!



we had a very fun night!!


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## toppick08

Get your asses up and play...


----------



## smdavis65

toppick08 said:


> Get your asses up and play...



 



You really should sleep more.


----------



## sunflower




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## WidowLady06

Wish me luck, I'm off to do my finals.  

God, I wish I was back in bed.....


----------



## FireBrand

WidowLady06 said:


> Wish me luck, I'm off to do my finals.
> 
> God, I wish I was back in bed.....


 
me luck !


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))


----------



## Beta84




----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## smdavis65




----------



## somdfunguy

:fart:


----------



## tyky

somdfunguy said:


> :fart:



you stink


----------



## amotley




----------



## tyky




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## tyky




----------



## misshelper




----------



## flomaster

Morning kids.  I was sexually assaulted by a 60 year old woman last night.

TIA


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Morning kids.  I was sexually assaulted by a 60 year old woman last night.
> 
> TIA



 Was it good for you?  Was she toothless?  Did her fun bags sag to the ground?  Details!!!!


----------



## flomaster

WidowLady06 said:


> Was it good for you?  Was she toothless?  Did her fun bags sag to the ground?  Details!!!!



She was actually in pretty good shape.  Would have taken several pairs of beer goggles to make it good enough to................

Took a video of her dirty dancing on my phone!  Was a riot!!!!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> She was actually in pretty good shape.  Would have taken several pairs of beer goggles to make it good enough to................
> 
> Took a video of her dirty dancing on my phone!  Was a riot!!!!


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


>




I win.


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> I win.



your not that slick


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> your not that slick



Dang! You got me...


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> Dang! You got me...


----------



## amotley




----------



## tyky

amotley said:


>



 you something other than


----------



## flomaster

Yo!


----------



## frozenrain

Hi everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I am the winner


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Yo!


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


>


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


>


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


>


----------



## frozenrain

teabreak over but I will be back to win


----------



## 4d2008

Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello



 you need the 2 chics


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> you need the 2 chics


I have plenty of chics where the hell is the Jello?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello Jello


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> I have plenty of chics where the hell is the Jello?



I have jello.....but you can't have it.  Nyah.  I can't come watch, you can't have it.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> I have jello.....but you can't have it. Nyah. I can't come watch, you can't have it.


its not happening tonight but it does sound like a good idea for the next party.


----------



## tyky




----------



## amotley




----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


>



Woman, you and that damned popcorn.  You're such a voyeur.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Woman, you and that damned popcorn.  You're such a voyeur.


----------



## amotley




----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> Woman, you and that damned popcorn.  You're such a voyeur.



That's why Flo's window is so greasy... she even eats it when she is sitting outside his window


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> That's why Flo's window is so greasy... she even eats it when she is sitting outside his window



  I can't even remember the last time I actually ate popcorn, but I am getting tired of it


----------



## amotley




----------



## ovred




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## toppick08




----------



## tyky




----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



 Just got up... what did you end up doing? Listening to the folk music?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Just got up... what did you end up doing? Listening to the folk music?



We left there right after I texted you, that guy sucked  we all just came back to my house, what did you guys end up doing?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> We left there right after I texted you, that guy sucked  we all just came back to my house, what did you guys end up doing?



Hulas and my oh my was that interesting


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Hulas and my oh my was that interesting



We were actually thinking about going there but forgot


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> We were actually thinking about going there but forgot



More like to drunk to make it there.  I drank a lot again.  It sounds like it is all good when I am doing it but if hurts in the morning.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> More like to drunk to make it there.  I drank a lot again.  It sounds like it is all good when I am doing it but if hurts in the morning.



Hubby knows how you feel.... he has been suffering all day   I find it amusing.. of course that is why I didn't drink last night. I wanted to feel good today.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Hubby knows how you feel.... he has been suffering all day   I find it amusing.. of course that is why I didn't drink last night. I wanted to feel good today.



That's why I like wine, I can drink without paying for it the next day


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Hubby knows how you feel.... he has been suffering all day   I find it amusing.. of course that is why I didn't drink last night. I wanted to feel good today.



It sucks getting old.  We used to drink the same as what I had last night if not more when we were in younger and felt fine the next morning.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> It sucks getting old.  We used to drink the same as what I had last night if not more when we were in younger and felt fine the next morning.



Thank goodness I'm still in my 20's


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> It sucks getting old.  We used to drink the same as what I had last night if not more when we were in younger and felt fine the next morning.



 That is the exact same thing he said. And he said he could get right back up and do it again.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Thank goodness I'm still in my 20's



STFU


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> STFU



harder


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> harder


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


>



Go Ravens


----------



## kelb

I WIN!!!

hey Perv D.... check it out. your new AV


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I WIN!!!
> 
> hey Perv D.... check it out. your new AV



That would be perfect for him, I hate that thing he has


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> I WIN!!!
> 
> hey Perv D.... check it out. your new AV



So are you going to Jello wrestle in my basement or what?


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> So are you going to Jello wrestle in my basement or what?


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


>



What?  I will get the flavor Jello that you want.


----------



## kelb

thanks


ugh.. I cant pick an AV


----------



## workaholic

kelb said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> ugh.. I cant pick an AV


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> View attachment 57525



Kelb, you have to admit, that is pretty dayum funny


----------



## kelb

workaholic said:


> View attachment 57525



:


----------



## tyky

I :heart: Ed Reed


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> I :heart: Ed Reed



Do I need to be worried?


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Do I need to be worried?



absofreakinlutely


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> absofreakinlutely



Do you have a small case of Jungle Fever?


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Do you have a small case of Jungle Fever?



maybe


----------



## misshelper

I win. Good night.


----------



## ovred




----------



## Beta84

workaholic said:


> Do I need to be worried?



You should, he's a CANE!!

awesome avatar!  GO GATORS!


----------



## 4d2008

I win. 
Oh wait! That IS the topic.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I win.
> Oh wait! That IS the topic.



talking about the topic is 




oh so did u know that me being a manwhore in my posts here is actually taken seriously by some people who read these threads?  Seriously, me?   

Oh well :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> talking about the topic is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh so did u know that me being a manwhore in my posts here is actually taken seriously by some people who read these threads? Seriously, me?
> 
> Oh well :shrug:


really? who in the world is making  about you? Thats actually funny. I see why people  about me I take photos even but you, no way. Very odd.


----------



## rich70

Morning all. I'm still in Pittsbugh. It is frickin cold!!!!! That was a great game last night.


----------



## kvj21075

Morning


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> really? who in the world is making  about you? Thats actually funny. I see why people  about me I take photos even but you, no way. Very odd.



yeah i dunno.  people take this stuff way too seriously i guess 



rich70 said:


> Morning all. I'm still in Pittsbugh. It is frickin cold!!!!! That was a great game last night.


that seemed like a good game.  I checked the score, said "Pitt's done...outside shot of coming back.  too bad" then 10 minutes later I see they've got 20 points.  Say what!  Must have been a great finish.



kvj21075 said:


> Morning



hey you!  lets get everyone talking about how we misbehave together 

i still haven't gotten chicken soup


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> yeah i dunno.  people take this stuff way too seriously i guess
> 
> 
> that seemed like a good game.  I checked the score, said "Pitt's done...outside shot of coming back.  too bad" then 10 minutes later I see they've got 20 points.  Say what!  Must have been a great finish.
> 
> 
> 
> hey you!  lets get everyone talking about how we misbehave together
> 
> i still haven't gotten chicken soup


misbehave???? me???? noooooooooooo ;o)

tell me when and where and i will make the chicken soup )


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> really? who in the world is making  about you? Thats actually funny. I see why people  about me I take photos even but you, no way. Very odd.


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> that seemed like a good game.  I checked the score, said "Pitt's done...outside shot of coming back.  too bad" then 10 minutes later I see they've got 20 points.  Say what!  Must have been a great finish.



It was. By half time the temp with the wind chill was 7 degrees. It was a cold night but with the Steelers win it was worth it. Now we're gettin ready to make that drive home.


----------



## misshelper




----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> really? who in the world is making  about you? Thats actually funny. I see why people  about me I take photos even but you, no way. Very odd.


Actually, there are some photos of me floating around now aren't there 



kvj21075 said:


> misbehave???? me???? noooooooooooo ;o)
> 
> tell me when and where and i will make the chicken soup )



ok fine you're an 

I'm almost all better now, what good is chicken soup gonna do me?  Though I woulda been better before now had u given me some this weekend.


----------



## 4d2008

misshelper said:


>





Beta84 said:


> Actually, there are some photos of me floating around now aren't there


it was sooooo hard not posting that "one" pic... I really wanted to. But I promised so


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> Actually, there are some photos of me floating around now aren't there
> 
> 
> 
> ok fine you're an
> 
> I'm almost all better now, what good is chicken soup gonna do me?  Though I woulda been better before now had u given me some this weekend.


i already complained about how not all the pics were up there ( and u couldve texted me and i wouldve showed up to make soup!!! stop Bit**ing!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i already complained about how not all the pics were up there ( and u couldve texted me and i wouldve showed up to make soup!!! stop Bit**ing!


Enough pics were posted on my page yesterday to make people  for at least the rest of this month so I think I posted plenty.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Enough pics were posted on my page yesterday to make people  for at least the rest of this month so I think I posted plenty.


soooo why do u call it movie night?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> soooo why do u call it movie night?


because if I called it what it really ends up being people would have WAY to much to  about AND more people would want to come over. I think the crew that was there was perfect. and we DID have movies on


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Enough pics were posted on my page yesterday to make people  for at least the rest of this month so I think I posted plenty.



If we were all posing for them, its hardly anything to gossip about.



kvj21075 said:


> soooo why do u call it movie night?



Adult movie night?  Like "make your one movie" night.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> because if I called it what it really ends up being people would have WAY to much to  about AND more people would want to come over. I think the crew that was there was perfect. and we DID have movies on


we need to insulate your walls better. and why yes, we are all perfect


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> If we were all posing for them, its hardly anything to gossip about.
> 
> 
> 
> Adult movie night?  Like "make your one movie" night.


i need to buy a video camera


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> it was sooooo hard not posting that "one" pic... I really wanted to. But I promised so


Which one?  Send it to me!



kvj21075 said:


> i already complained about how not all the pics were up there ( and u couldve texted me and i wouldve showed up to make soup!!! stop Bit**ing!


  next time you'll do what you're told woman!  GET ME MY SOUP



4d2008 said:


> Enough pics were posted on my page yesterday to make people  for at least the rest of this month so I think I posted plenty.


I'm gonna have to check.  Uh ohhh



kvj21075 said:


> soooo why do u call it movie night?


Because we made that porno in the spare room while everyone else was talking?



4d2008 said:


> because if I called it what it really ends up being people would have WAY to much to  about AND more people would want to come over. I think the crew that was there was perfect. and we DID have movies on


  That last movie you put on...the fact that you own it...makes me wonder about you!  



GypsyQueen said:


> If we were all posing for them, its hardly anything to gossip about.
> 
> Adult movie night?  Like "make your one movie" night.


We weren't posing, we just got when the camera man said "CHEESE!" and we all looked over, dumbfounded


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> If we were all posing for them, *its hardly anything to gossip about.*
> Adult movie night? Like "make your one movie" night.


If a person is not at my house and apart of whats going on and they look thru my pics what do you think the first impression of me is going to be? Good thing my page is private now.


----------



## kvj21075

thier impression of you would be right


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> thier impression of you would be right


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> thier impression of you would be right


Im a whore. Im single, I like to have fun. Problem? :shrug:


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> we need to insulate your walls better. and why yes, *we are all perfect *



Thats right. 



4d2008 said:


> If a person is not at my house and apart of whats going on and they look thru my pics what do you think the first impression of me is going to be? Good thing my page is private now.



If it wasnt, you wouldnt have any pics of me. 



4d2008 said:


> Im a whore. Im single, I like to have fun. *Problem?* :shrug:



I have a problem...with your face.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Im a whore. Im single, I like to have fun. Problem? :shrug:



I think if anyone has a problem with it they should re-examine their own life and figure out what is wrong with themselves.  The only one a single person is exclusive to is no one.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im a whore. Im single, I like to have fun. Problem? :shrug:


haha there was no problem with it


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Im a whore. Im single, I like to have fun. Problem? :shrug:


you broke up with Bacon?  



kvj21075 said:


> haha there was no problem with it



yes there was, you didn't come home with me!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I have a problem...with your face.


Its not my face, its my eyes. When I look into your eyes I can see what your thinking.


dn0121 said:


> I think if anyone has a problem with it they should re-examine their own life and figure out what is wrong with themselves. *The only one a single person is exclusive to is no one*.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Its not my face, its my eyes. When I look into your eyes I can see what your thinking.



I know what she's thinking too!  It's unkosher.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> you broke up with Bacon?
> 
> 
> 
> yes there was, you didn't come home with me!


i def wouldve came home with you and those two hot chicks of yours... or did u not go home with them??? ahhh crap


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i def wouldve came home with you and those two hot chicks of yours... or did u not go home with them??? ahhh crap



nope, I sent them packin.  I told myself all 3 of you or bust.  Why oh why would I do that to myself?


----------



## dn0121

dn0121 said:


> I think if anyone has a problem with it they should re-examine their own life and figure out what is wrong with themselves.  The only one a single person is exclusive to is no one.





4d2008 said:


>



let me add,

"Put that into your pipe and smoke it."


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> nope, I sent them packin.  I told myself all 3 of you or bust.  Why oh why would I do that to myself?


----------



## kvj21075

i changed my email address. i dont know if i can get back in my old one, so please send me your email addys so i can add them to my new email


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i changed my email address. i dont know if i can get back in my old one, so please send me your email addys so i can add them to my new email


I want to bangbang you raw dog behind the herpe clinic @ Imahotmale . com


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I want to bangbang you raw dog behind the herpe clinic @ Imahotmale . com


 u dont luv me!













i have to go to the herpes clinic tomorrow so we can meet up then....


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i have to go to the herpes clinic tomorrow so we can meet up then....


   
  
 
​


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :​



:shrug: i got them from you, i just want treatment for them cause of all the itching!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


>


  don't laugh at me!  especially when it's all your fault



kvj21075 said:


> :shrug: i got them from you, i just want treatment for them cause of all the itching!



i warned you


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> :shrug: i got them from you, i just want treatment for them cause of all the itching!



PHEW!






(that should get the  train going)


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> don't laugh at me!  especially when it's all your fault
> 
> 
> 
> i warned you


he told my they were just multiple pimples, and they were oozing green cause he had cold :shrug: ill never doubt you again!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> he told my they were just multiple pimples, and they were oozing green cause he had cold :shrug: ill never doubt you again!





i told you...i'm always right!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> i told you...i'm always right!


:shrug: you did warn her :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> i told you...i'm always right!


u just couldnt let this die and let me win


----------



## tyky

I hate Mondays


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I hate Mondays


Garfield? You want some lasagna?


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Garfield? You want some lasagna?


----------



## flomaster

Morning 

DeLahoya Fight sucked!!!!!!!!



Currently: 50°F

Fair

71°F | 52°F


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> u just couldnt let this die and let me win



I'm sorry.  Queso?


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> I'm sorry.  Queso?


mmmmmmmmmm  

i love queso! KVSJQ


----------



## 4d2008

:bump:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :bump:


i now hate you again


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i now hate you again


you really thought you were going to win with that last post. Oh please


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you really thought you were going to win with that last post. Oh please


im trying to win that lap dance from ya! so stay outta this! 




btw where is my KelB today? i need her help tonight


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im trying to win that lap dance from ya! so stay outta this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw where is my KelB today? i need her help tonight


not a clue, I havent heard from her since last night.


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> not a clue, I havent heard from her since last night.



I liked that AV she found for you last night


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I liked that AV she found for you last night


 I must have missed it.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I must have missed it.



This one


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> im trying to win that lap dance from ya! so stay outta this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw where is my KelB today? i need her help tonight



where is she?  hmm...i dunno


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> This one


OH HELL YA


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> where is she?  hmm...i dunno


i need help with my costume


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i need help with my costume



if I can come by with her I'll think about letting her go


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> if I can come by with her I'll think about letting her go


ok


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> :bump:


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


>



You need another AV. Someone else had that AV awhile back


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> You need another AV. Someone else had that AV awhile back


no way this one is perfect for me.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


stop effing up my win! can i come over ? lol


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> stop effing up my win! can i come over ? lol


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


ok fine, ill just go home to Bob.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ok fine, ill just go home to Bob.


I thought you were going out with beta n  tonight?  you can come over but not till later I am having company over for a bit.


----------



## misshelper

kvj21075 said:


> ok fine, ill just go home to Bob.



Need batteries?


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> ok fine, ill just go home to Bob.





swing by my house I have to do some military presses


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I thought you were going out with beta n  tonight?  you can come over but not till later I am having company over for a bit.



no? uhhh was i? and to where? lol i need to put together a costume and have no help 

and i dont want sloppy seconds lol



misshelper said:


> Need batteries?



doh! i will pick those up while im out looking for costume stuff, all my other batteries are dead



UncleBacon said:


> swing by my house I have to do some military presses




haha! can i swing by after quality time with bob???
eh then i wont need to


----------



## misshelper

kvj21075 said:


> no? uhhh was i? and to where? lol i need to put together a costume and have no help
> 
> and i dont want sloppy seconds lol
> 
> 
> 
> *doh! i will pick those up while im out looking for costume stuff, all my other batteries are dead*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha! can i swing by after quality time with bob???
> eh then i wont need to



You need to get you some rechargeable ones.


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> no? uhhh was i? and to where? lol i need to put together a costume and have no help
> 
> and i dont want sloppy seconds lol
> 
> 
> 
> doh! i will pick those up while im out looking for costume stuff, all my other batteries are dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha! can i swing by after quality time with bob???
> eh then i wont need to




I don't care when you come over I have a strict weight lifting program so don't screw that up


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no? uhhh was i? and to where? lol i need to put together a costume and have no help
> 
> and i dont want sloppy seconds lol


I would go with you but as I said I have plans already sorry and its not like that my company tonight is 7 years old lmao...


----------



## kvj21075

misshelper said:


> You need to get you some rechargeable ones.


dont they take like 8 hours to charge?? i just need one i can plug in! 



Dear Santa......


----------



## Nanny Pam

cap 
coat
shoes
car
football
jello


----------



## pcjohnnyb

I wish my grandfather was alive so I could talk to him about giving speeches   He used to give high up speeches, government related, but I sure as hell don't enjoy giving speeches like he must have.  They're too formal for my liking


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> I would go with you but as I said I have plans already sorry and its not like that my company tonight is *7 years old *lmao...




I mean seriously....really


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I would go with you but as I said I have plans already sorry and its not like that my company tonight is 7 years old lmao...


wow, i knew u liked them young but 7?????? you are so wrong!!! i will go out tonight, if i cant figure anything out tonight ill just go tomorrow. i need it weds tho


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> I mean seriously....really


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> I don't care when you come over I have a strict weight lifting program so don't screw that up


doe sthat mean i cant eat and get fat?


----------



## UncleBacon

it is what it is then


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> doe sthat mean i cant eat and get fat?




well I like to go up a few pounds every week so yeah....make that happen


----------



## misshelper

kvj21075 said:


> dont they take like 8 hours to charge?? i just need one i can plug in!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Santa......



Some are 2 hour ones.


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> well I like to go up a few pounds every week so yeah....make that happen


good, ill eat while u work out ;o)


----------



## kvj21075

misshelper said:


> Some are 2 hour ones.


someone is knowledgable about batteries.....


----------



## misshelper

kvj21075 said:


> someone is knowledgable about batteries.....





My name isn't misshelper for nothing,...


----------



## kvj21075

misshelper said:


> My name isn't misshelper for nothing,...


i need some help........ with uhhhhh........ installing soemthing...... wanna comeover?


----------



## misshelper

kvj21075 said:


> i need some help........ with uhhhhh........ installing soemthing...... wanna comeover?



Does this said thing go....


:buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:?

Then hell yeah!


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> good, ill eat while u work out ;o)




sounds like plan


----------



## misshelper

kvj21075 said:


> good, ill eat while u work out ;o)



I soooooooooooooooooo read that wrong....


----------



## kvj21075

misshelper said:


> Does this said thing go....
> 
> 
> :buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:?
> 
> Then hell yeah!


mine sounds more like a jackhammer..... still interested???


----------



## misshelper

kvj21075 said:


> mine sounds more like a jackhammer..... still interested???




yes yes yes yes yes..


----------



## kvj21075

misshelper said:


> yes yes yes yes yes..


and my day has just gone from eh to


----------



## misshelper

kvj21075 said:


> and my day has just gone from eh to



i just felt a tingle...


----------



## 4d2008

misshelper said:


> i just felt a tingle...


----------



## kvj21075

misshelper said:


> i just felt a tingle...


do u like tomatoes?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> do u like tomatoes?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


u passed up todays offer lol


----------



## misshelper

kvj21075 said:


> do u like tomatoes?



Mine don't taste like maters...


----------



## kvj21075

misshelper said:


> Mine don't taste like maters...


thats great. im not a fan of tomatoes. 




(thats why morningbell and i never worked out) shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> thats great. *im not a fan of tomatoes. *
> 
> 
> (thats why morningbell and i never worked out) shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## misshelper

kvj21075 said:


> thats great. im not a fan of tomatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thats why morningbell and i never worked out) shhhhhhhhhh




Hope you like sweet....


----------



## kvj21075

misshelper said:


> Hope you like sweet....


ill bring the choc syrup!!


----------



## misshelper

kvj21075 said:


> ill bring the choc syrup!!



You might not need it... I got some sweet juice!


----------



## kvj21075

misshelper said:


> You might not need it... I got some sweet juice!


well im leaving work now.....

please be nekked on my bed when i get home.
 sent me a  and im ready to go!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> well im leaving work now.....
> 
> please be nekked on my bed when i get home.
> sent me a  and im ready to go!


 expects a  in return.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I thought you were going out with beta n  tonight?  you can come over but not till later I am having company over for a bit.


  



kvj21075 said:


> *wow, i knew u liked them young but 7?????? *you are so wrong!!! i will go out tonight, if i cant figure anything out tonight ill just go tomorrow. i need it weds tho



u stole the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> u stole the words right out of my mouth.


:shrug: what.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> expects a  in return.


let me know when your other gf leaves and then maybe ill tell  to send u something. 

bye everyone


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> u stole the words right out of my mouth.


i thought we were on for thursday?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i thought we were on for thursday?



of course


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> of course


 

ok im really leaving this time...


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> ok im really leaving this time...



i'll see u soon


----------



## kelb

I WIN


----------



## misshelper

kelb said:


> I WIN




don't think so.


----------



## amotley




----------



## misshelper

amotley said:


>



Nope


----------



## amotley

misshelper said:


> Nope



yeap


----------



## misshelper

amotley said:


> yeap



uh huh


----------



## Kain99

I want to hear a good story.... Those with a life, bring it!


----------



## amotley

Kain99 said:


> I want to hear a good story.... Those with a life, bring it!



sorry no life here, only some person with the screen name catman2 is not being nice to me, oh and misshelper thinks she won. that is all im done


----------



## misshelper

amotley said:


> sorry no life here, only some person with the screen name catman2 is not being nice to me, oh and misshelper thinks she won. that is all im done



But, i did.


----------



## amotley

misshelper said:


> But, i did.



not


----------



## misshelper

amotley said:


> not



sey


----------



## amotley

misshelper said:


> sey



ton


----------



## misshelper

amotley said:


> ton





uoy eb ot skcus


----------



## kelb

amotley said:


>


----------



## misshelper

kelb said:


>


----------



## amotley

misshelper said:


>


----------



## misshelper

amotley said:


>


----------



## amotley

misshelper said:


>


----------



## tyky




----------



## Kain99

I am deeply saddened at the lack of action in this thread.


----------



## amotley

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> I am deeply saddened at the lack of action in this thread.



me too, it's hard to keep up during the day not that I try it's like really bad porn during the day


----------



## tyky

amotley said:


>


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I WIN



  I WAS GONNA WIN!

where were u today?  we missed our favorite whore


----------



## misshelper




----------



## amotley

misshelper said:


>


----------



## misshelper

amotley said:


>


----------



## amotley

misshelper said:


>


----------



## misshelper

amotley said:


>




Almost time


----------



## tyky

misshelper said:


> Almost time



are you


----------



## amotley

misshelper said:


> Almost time



yeap think im going that way now 4:30 comes early so i will be back to play with you tomorrow misshelper, so take care of those kitty carcuses talk to you later


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> me too, it's hard to keep up during the day not that I try it's like *really bad porn *during the day



so youve watched PervD's porn too eh?


----------



## misshelper

tyky said:


> are you


Am i?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> so youve watched PervD's porn too eh?


----------



## misshelper

amotley said:


> yeap think im going that way now 4:30 comes early so i will be back to play with you tomorrow misshelper, so take care of those kitty carcuses talk to you later



Night. I don't have them anymore, I sold them to a chinese rest...


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> so youve watched PervD's porn too eh?



  dude taking it up the butt and shemale stuff is just NOT COOL!  AHHH 


btw kvj -- he gave his date ruphies and she passed out on the couch!!


----------



## amotley

misshelper said:


> Night. I don't have them anymore, I sold them to a chinese rest...



cool miss talking with you come on lets go to bed now nite


----------



## kvj21075

im bringing my own porn next time!


ruphies??? huh? now i know how ge got me to stay.....






its ok i drugged him too


----------



## misshelper

amotley said:


> cool miss talking with you come on lets so to bed now nite



Ok...Lets go...


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> im bringing my own porn next time!
> 
> 
> ruphies??? huh? now i know how ge got me to stay.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its ok i drugged him too



well it was either that or just the booze with all those meds u were on!  and yeah your porn would be better than that crap.  omg i wanted to tear my eyes out!


----------



## amotley

misshelper said:


> Ok...Lets go...



:grabbingyourhand:night night *poof"


----------



## Beta84

amotley said:


> :grabbingyourhand:night night *poof"



if that was an MPD that was a dude, how would u be feelin about yourself right about now


----------



## misshelper

Beta84 said:


> if that was an MPD that was a dude, how would u be feelin about yourself right about now



I'm 100% female...But I'm still going to bed with her...


----------



## kvj21075

im drinking wine right now ) i like to seduce myself ;o)


----------



## Kain99

kvj21075 said:


> im drinking wine right now ) i like to seduce myself ;o)



Hahaha!  Will Farrell.


----------



## amotley

Beta84 said:


> if that was an MPD that was a dude, how would u be feelin about yourself right about now



the same as i do knowing its a female why


----------



## misshelper

amotley said:


> the same as i do knowing its a female why



stop  it...


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> me too, it's hard to keep up during the day not that I try it's like really bad porn during the day



Are you watching porn without me?  AGAIN!!!


----------



## amotley

misshelper said:


> stop  it...



i cant you just bring out the monster in me


----------



## kvj21075

which movie was that off of? .... i was being serious


----------



## Kain99

kvj21075 said:


> which movie was that off of? .... i was being serious



I dunno but I swear to God it's Will Farrell.


----------



## misshelper

amotley said:


> i cant you just bring out the monster in me



ROARRRR


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Are you watching porn without me?  AGAIN!!!



of course not


----------



## kvj21075

Kain99 said:


> I dunno but I swear to God it's Will Farrell.


will farrel and i are similiar... we are both sexy


----------



## amotley

misshelper said:


> ROARRRR


----------



## misshelper

amotley said:


>



OMG!  NOW?


----------



## misshelper

kvj21075 said:


> will farrel and i are similiar... we are both sexy


----------



## Kain99

kvj21075 said:


> will farrel and i are similiar... we are both sexy



Sexy men no longer tempt me....... Really, they don't.


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> I WAS GONNA WIN!
> 
> where were u today?  we missed our favorite whore



WORK! UGH! I'm still working right now.


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> WORK! UGH! I'm still working right now.



aww 
your new avatar is funny.  i watched it twice at work during a telecon...i laughed twice...everyone looked at me funny


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> WORK! UGH! I'm still working right now.


beta and i are planning my future husbandS


----------



## Kain99

kvj21075 said:


> beta and i are planning my future husbandS



Oh dayum I apologize.... Thought ya were a guy.  My bad.


----------



## kvj21075

Kain99 said:


> Oh dayum I apologize.... Thought ya were a guy.  My bad.


well just before i changes the thing under my avvy right not it said "is a chick!" so people would know i dont have a penis


----------



## Kain99

kvj21075 said:


> well just before i changes the thing under my avvy right not it said "is a chick!" so people would know i dont have a penis



Pick a sexy AV baby!  There will be no doubt then.


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

Kain99 said:


> Pick a sexy AV baby!  There will be no doubt then.


it is sexy!!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

I am in this sh!t hole Beaumont tx. I can't wait to be on my way to San diego next week.


----------



## somdfunguy

pickle


----------



## morningbell

I haven't seen these two used in a while...


----------



## misshelper




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


>



allo allo allo what av we here-someone thinking they are going to be the winner and they are not huh....




because I am


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> beta and i are planning my future husbandS


Yup!  Actually we were planning the dashes...being your husband is just the raw end of the deal for them (cept for that one thing).  



Kain99 said:


> Oh dayum I apologize.... Thought ya were a guy.  My bad.


   kitty kitty bang bang needs to put something 'cute' or 'sexy' up to be a chick!



somdfunguy said:


> pickle


Pickles to you too sir!  And may you have a pickled day!


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> allo allo allo what av we here-someone thinking they are going to be the winner and they are not huh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I am


nope


----------



## Beta84

Why don't more people get into work early?  Lazy underachievers...


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> Why don't more people get into work early? Lazy underachievers...


been up since 4 now out at webster.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> been up since 4 now out at webster.



you start TOO early.  do you ever sleep?


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> you start TOO early. *do you ever sleep*?


No, a girlfriend and I were talking about that last night. I really need to try that sometime. Think its starting to get to me a bit.


----------



## misshelper




----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> No, a girlfriend and I were talking about that last night. I really need to try that sometime. Think its starting to get to me a bit.



  that _might_ be a good idea.

not the one you gave ruphies to right?


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> that _might_ be a good idea.
> 
> not the one you gave ruphies to right?


yes that one mclovin, I gave ruphies to a 7 yr old then proceded to have a conversation with her


----------



## toppick08

Morning...


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> yes that one mclovin, I gave ruphies to a 7 yr old then proceded to have a conversation with her



that's what i figured!  you are sick and twisted


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>



  



Beta84 said:


> Yup!  Actually we were planning the dashes...being your husband is just the raw end of the deal for them (cept for that one thing).
> 
> 
> kitty kitty bang bang needs to put something 'cute' or 'sexy' up to be a chick!
> 
> 
> Pickles to you too sir!  And may you have a pickled day!



my thing no longer says "is a chick", its now my new initials 

and my car is sexy!

and...


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> my thing no longer says "is a chick", its now my new initials
> 
> and my car is sexy!
> 
> and...



  Aha!  That explains it.  Silly *ucker!


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


>



  whats wrong beautiful?


----------



## toppick08

GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


>



that was disappointing to watch.  step up yo game


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


> whats wrong beautiful?



I need my temperpedic bed back.  



toppick08 said:


>



Thank you 



kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> that was disappointing to watch.  step up yo game


im waiting till i get her alone with a 2 guy 1 chick porn!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


whats up buttercup?


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> I need my temperpedic bed back.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


aww that sucks    did ur roomie steal it?  she's bad like that.  she steals pillows too!  




kvj21075 said:


> im waiting till i get her alone with a 2 guy 1 chick porn!



2 guy 1 chick?  u mean 2 chick 1 guy?  or 3 chick 1 guy?


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> aww that sucks    did ur roomie steal it?  she's bad like that.  she steals pillows too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 guy 1 chick?  u mean 2 chick 1 guy?  or 3 chick 1 guy?


no we already disussed this  keep up!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> no we already disussed this  keep up!



hmm...thinking...thinking...:shrug:

I don't remember!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> whats up buttercup?



I want to go back to sleep. Im cranky.  And people find it nessesary to have a ####ing chit chat meeting right by my desk.  Im going to shank a mother ####er.



Beta84 said:


> hmm...thinking...thinking...:shrug:
> 
> I don't remember!



Double penitration.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> I want to go back to sleep. Im cranky.  And people find it nessesary to have a ####ing chit chat meeting right by my desk.  Im going to shank a mother ####er.
> 
> Double penitration.



yeah I got reminded.  How did I miss this conversation?  Oh wait, I know, I was too busy with


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> yeah I got reminded.  How did I miss this conversation?  Oh wait, I know, I was too busy with


you dont have to keep yours and PervD's relationship a secret hehehehe


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> you dont have to keep yours and PervD's relationship a secret hehehehe


----------



## kvj21075

Is anyone going shopping in Waldorf this weekend???? i need to get my oil changed in the car and dont want to sit around....


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> Is anyone going shopping in Waldorf this weekend???? i need to get my oil changed in the car and dont want to sit around....



probably not, but maybe we can set up some sort of group outing.  why do u need it changed all the way up in waldorf


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> probably not, but maybe we can set up some sort of group outing.  why do u need it changed all the way up in waldorf


Car came with some package where i get so many free oil changes a year, but i go through em like crazy! so maybe ill just do this one on my own and take it up there next time.


----------



## whome20603

*Good Morning  )*



kvj21075 said:


> Is anyone going shopping in Waldorf this weekend???? i need to get my oil changed in the car and dont want to sit around....



I am


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> I am


if u want a shopping buddy lemme know


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> I am


 


kvj21075 said:


> if u want a shopping buddy lemme know


she wont show she is a MPD, but her paid actress is a hottie so maybe you will get her to come.


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> if u want a shopping buddy lemme know



Are you coming up Saturday or Sunday?



4d2008 said:


> she wont show she is a MPD, but her paid actress is a hottie so maybe you will get her to come.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> she wont show she is a MPD, but her paid actress is a hottie so maybe you will get her to come.



you are just jealous!



whome20603 said:


> Are you coming up Saturday or Sunday?



i dunno, i have to do some shopping, i think ill change my oil today or tomorrow, u can pm me your number and i can always text you if i make it up that way. Egh christmas shopping


----------



## UncleBacon

I have to hit up BJ's


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> I have to hit up BJ's


hehehehehhehehehhehehehhehe


----------



## toppick08

UncleBacon said:


> I have to hit up BJ's



Leave 4d alone....he's my man...


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> I have to hit up BJ's


and i have to hit up big hard


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> Leave 4d alone....he's my man...


 you share! he is everyones! you have to put yourself in his calendar on his phone like everyone else!


----------



## misshelper

UncleBacon said:


> I have to hit up BJ's


----------



## UncleBacon

good work out yesterday....I have to do biceps today so i'll see you around 5


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> good work out yesterday....I have to do biceps today so i'll see you around 5


i have to be at target then to meet up with  but if you would like, you can come with us and carry me around the store


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> you are just jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno, i have to do some shopping, i think ill change my oil today or tomorrow, u can pm me your number and i can always text you if i make it up that way. Egh christmas shopping



Sounds good, I'll let you know later this week...I haven't really decided what the plan is yet.


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> i have to be at target then to meet up with  but if you would like, you can come with us and carry me around the store





that might work


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> that might work


yay! you can lift me to high places i cant reach!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> yay! you can lift me to high places i cant reach!!!!


come over tonight when your done with everyone else.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> come over tonight when your done with everyone else.


damn and i wasnt even on the calendar!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> damn and i wasnt even on the calendar!


Ive deleted everything from my calendar today except for things I have to make it to (basically every fri and sat). So as I said. Ill see you tonight.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Ive deleted everything from my calendar today except for things I have to make it to (basically every fri and sat). So as I said. Ill see you tonight.


what do u mean youve deleted everything from your calendar? have too many people reserving your bed? lol. McLuvin and I were talking about Mexican on Thursday, you cumming?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> what do u mean youve deleted everything from your calendar? have too many people reserving your bed? lol. McLuvin and I were talking about Mexican on Thursday, you cumming?


only if Mclovin is buying and your the one making me cum will I be there.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> only if Mclovin is buying and your the one making me cum will I be there.


i will buy u dinner but not drinks (u drink more than me!) and


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> come over tonight when your done with everyone else.



k........


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> k........


 like i said... share!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i will buy u dinner but not drinks (u drink more than me!) and


does that mean beta is making me cum? NO DEAL!!!


toppick08 said:


> k........


when are we having a party at your place?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> does that mean beta is making me cum? NO DEAL!!!
> 
> when are we having a party at your place?



When you want to ?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> does that mean beta is making me cum? NO DEAL!!!
> 
> when are we having a party at your place?


you will be there!!! 


and someone has to have an xmas party- i thoguht of a cool xmas outfit i need to talk to gypsy and  about


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> When you want to ?


 


kvj21075 said:


> you will be there!!!
> 
> 
> and someone has to have an xmas party- i thoguht of a cool xmas outfit i need to talk to gypsy and  about


december 27th xxx-mas party at topics.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> december 27th xxx-mas party at topics.


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


>


where were u yesterday?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> only if Mclovin is buying and your the one making me cum will I be there.



somehow that puts me on the raw end of this deal.  I pay but get no 

we were talking about doing it after *$ Thursdays to get some more people.  I already invited  too!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> december 27th xxx-mas party at topics.


----------



## tyky

I am at work now, did I miss anything


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> damn and i wasnt even on the calendar!


oh and by the way. WTF is my name doing in that position? I told you I am your THIRD husband. Better have a good reason.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> somehow that puts me on the raw end of this deal.  I pay but get no
> 
> we were talking about doing it after *$ Thursdays to get some more people.  I already invited  too!


hmmmmmm ill think about going to  starbucks- what time is that usually?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> oh and by the way. WTF is my name doing in that position? I told you I am your THIRD husband. Better have a good reason.


you are third 

kvsj
then beta for luv
tucker for 
you for 
who is D????


----------



## Jameo

This thread needs to be poofed


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> where were u yesterday?



I spent all day yesterday sleeping off the weekend.....did you miss me so very very much?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you are third
> 
> kvsj
> then beta for luv
> tucker for
> you for
> who is D????


to many letters I got


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> I spent all day yesterday sleeping off the weekend.....did you miss me so very very much?


i did! and u were suppose to cum out cause it was a monday! sunday i felt like  all day


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> to many letters I got


i already have one hyphen s-j
looks like beta gets the prize tho


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> This thread needs to be poofed


Now that would be funny as hell.


Shit. :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i already have one hyphen s-j
> looks like beta gets the prize tho


we will see.


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> i did! and u were suppose to cum out cause it was a monday! sunday i felt like  all day



I so very sorry.  Forgive me?  

 about Sunday.

I'm raring to go today, though.  I've had 6 cups of coffee and I think I have the munchies.


psssst:  I found a poster for you...put it in FC.....


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> we will see.


does that mean i have to watch my butt from now on?


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> I so very sorry.  Forgive me?
> 
> about Sunday.
> 
> I'm raring to go today, though.  I've had 6 cups of coffee and I think I have the munchies.
> 
> 
> psssst:  I found a poster for you...put it in FC.....


i forgive you  kelB been really busy with work anyway. i actually decorated half my tree last night.


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> i forgive you  kelB been really busy with work anyway. i actually decorated half my tree last night.



I got the house done last week, but the tree isn't until tomorrow....Tonight is swimming and sea pups.  The dogs just go apeshiat over the tree, and the psycho kitten likes to sleep in the branches, so I usually wait to get that thing done.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> does that mean i have to watch my butt from now on?


Question: Does this butt thing also include no fingers or toys?


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> I got the house done last week, but the tree isn't until tomorrow....Tonight is swimming and sea pups.  The dogs just go apeshiat over the tree, and the psycho kitten likes to sleep in the branches, so I usually wait to get that thing done.


i love when my kittys get in the tree! then i get to squirt them with the water bottle!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Question: Does this butt thing also include no fingers or toys?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmmmm ill think about going to  starbucks- what time is that usually?


dunno, ask 4D



kvj21075 said:


> you are third
> 
> kvsj
> then beta for luv
> tucker for
> you for
> who is D????



i just wanted first prize! 

D = Bacon, remember...that was the agreement on Saturday.

4D -- she's already KVSJ so you are 3rd position like we said.


----------



## 4d2008

:bump: I win.

shit


----------



## flomaster

Morning kids.  Any chance of winning this game?


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> :bump: I win.
> 
> shit



Okay dude, the avi is hot but the ford emblem bites. I am willing to overlook the FORD emblem.  LOL


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Okay dude, the avi is hot but the ford emblem bites. I am willing to overlook the FORD emblem. LOL


:shrug: its my name :shrug: so the AV ROCKS!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :bump: I win.
> 
> shit


bump closer....


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> bump closer....



two bumps


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> bump closer....


bring an overnight bag with you tonight.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> bring an overnight bag with you tonight.


i cant, im going straight to target tonight then dinner, and then i have to go home to make my costume. i need more notice to pack a bag  and u live too far from work


----------



## flomaster

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: its my name :shrug: so the AV ROCKS!



Thats all well and good but I ain't thinking of you when they bounce!  

With a nick name like Flo all I get is a period reference.  I should re-think things!


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Thats all well and good but I ain't thinking of you when they bounce!
> 
> With a nick name like Flo all I get is a period reference.  I should re-think things!



makes me think of the first pm you ever sent me


----------



## kvj21075

i win!!!


----------



## WidowLady06

flomaster said:


> Thats all well and good but I ain't thinking of you when they bounce!
> 
> With a nick name like Flo all I get is a period reference.  I should re-think things!



Try to get everyone to call you Master....that should be interesting....


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## frozenrain

pcjohnnyb said:


>



 I thought the FBI had closed down the forums to investigate....



I am the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> makes me think of the first pm you ever sent me



hey you are a married lady!












Still the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> makes me think of the first pm you ever sent me



Thought you'd get away with it that easily huh?  Make a post in here, crash the forums, and assume you'll win because nobody will ever be able to post again.  Lucky for us, someone fixed the forums.  You lose!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> Thought you'd get away with it that easily huh?  Make a post in here, crash the forums, and assume you'll win because nobody will ever be able to post again.  Lucky for us, someone fixed the forums.  You lose!


----------



## UncleBacon

Beta84 said:


> dunno, ask 4D
> 
> 
> 
> i just wanted first prize!
> 
> D = Bacon, remember...that was the agreement on Saturday.
> 
> 4D -- she's already KVSJ so you are 3rd position like we said.




what the hell is this all about


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> what the hell is this all about


----------



## Beta84

UncleBacon said:


> what the hell is this all about



were you too drunk to remember too?  geez being the only sober person is fun.


----------



## UncleBacon

I was hammered...what :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> I was hammered...what :shrug:


dont worry he has been giving me play by plays from that night since i cant remember


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> dont worry he has been giving me play by plays from that night since i cant remember





if you can't remember it never happened



so on a nother note I just put a staple through my finger....what the hell


----------



## Beta84

UncleBacon said:


> I was hammered...what :shrug:



you said you'd marry her after 4D was done with her...takin his sloppy seconds.  

that makes u hubby #4, hence the D.  we didn't plan after you because the list was starting to get long.


----------



## UncleBacon

ahhh...thats right....no worries I know I'm not discovering nothing new


----------



## Beta84

UncleBacon said:


> ahhh...thats right....no worries I know I'm not discovering nothing new



dur thats my job


----------



## 4d2008

well sh!t, guess we are still doing this huh?
ok.
I win.


----------



## kvj21075

xmas party tomorrow   im finally excited about some part of Christmas


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> xmas party tomorrow   im finally excited about some part of Christmas



what about our xmas party tonight?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> xmas party tomorrow   im finally excited about some part of Christmas


hope its a blast


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> what about our xmas party tonight?


no party for you tonight  

just  and maybe  

we party thursday!


----------



## 4d2008

:bump:


----------



## UncleBacon

I am playing hockey tonight if you want to swing by


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> I am playing hockey tonight if you want to swing by


i thought u were carrying me around target?


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> I am playing hockey tonight if you want to swing by


Im freaking hungry as hell so we will see. Ill probably just go home grab a bite to eat, head over to  house and walk the dogs then go home for the night. ALONE!(maybe)


----------



## rich70

I think that I want to win now!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> no party for you tonight
> 
> just  and maybe
> 
> we party thursday!


awww fine!



kvj21075 said:


> i thought u were carrying me around target?


i'll give u a piggy back ride if u want!  



rich70 said:


> I think that I want to win now!


keep trying!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> keep trying!



Damn!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Damn!


still no.


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> i thought u were carrying me around target?




the game doesn't start till 7


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> still no.


----------



## kelb

I Win!


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> I Win!


----------



## LordStanley

UncleBacon said:


> I am playing hockey tonight if you want to swing by


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> I Win!


----------



## kelb

Whats everyone up to tonight? I THOUGHT I had plans but I guess I was mistaken


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I Win!


Hey gorgeous, how ya been. Thanks for the av.  I figured you got grounded or something and thats why you have been MIA


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Hey gorgeous, how ya been. Thanks for the av.  I figured you got grounded or something and thats why you have been MIA



 no I didnt.. i am sooo busy at work.. and I'm training a new person so I can't get on 


I saw that AV and totally thought of you!


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> no I didnt.. i am sooo busy at work.. and I'm training a new person *so I can't get on*
> 
> 
> I saw that AV and totally thought of you!


so does that mean your at least getting off?


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> Whats everyone up to tonight? I THOUGHT I had plans but I guess I was mistaken



what do u mean u were mistaken?  we're still on for tonight 

or are you canceling on me?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> so does that mean your at least getting off?



:


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> what do u mean u were mistaken?  we're still on for tonight
> 
> or are you canceling on me?


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


>


----------



## LordStanley

kelb said:


> Whats everyone up to tonight? I THOUGHT I had plans but I guess I was mistaken



I'll be playing with bacon... I mean playing hockey with bacon


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> Whats everyone up to tonight? I THOUGHT I had plans but I guess I was mistaken



and I care because why


----------



## kelb

LordStanley said:


> I'll be playing with bacon... I mean playing hockey with bacon



Really? where does that take place.. am i stupid if i ask is it ice hockey?


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> and I care because why


----------



## LordStanley

kelb said:


> Really? where does that take place.. am i stupid if i ask is it ice hockey?



on base next to the drill hall, outside...  no not stupid. Not ice, but Roller....


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


>



sorry LOL missed a smiley to make it ok


----------



## bcp

all I see is 12084 losers..

 oh wait,, 12086


----------



## dn0121

bcp said:


> all I see is 12084 losers..
> 
> oh wait,, 12086



no cuz that would mean different posters


----------



## toppick08

LordStanley said:


> on base next to the drill hall, outside...  no not stupid. Not ice, but Roller....



Y'all should be playing basketball......


----------



## 4d2008

WHORES​ 





I love em.


----------



## Gtmustang88

I hate reading to catch up in this thread but I guess it's something to do while I try to get a flight home tonight


----------



## Nanny Pam

SMORES....
I love 'em​


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> WHORES​
> 
> 
> 
> I love em.




 YOUR MAMMA


----------



## dn0121

Gtmustang88 said:


> I hate reading to catch up in this thread but I guess it's something to do while I try to get a flight home tonight



if your flying out of IAH stop at Papa's and have a baker.


----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


> Whats everyone up to tonight? I THOUGHT I had plans but I guess I was mistaken





hockey at 7 then what ever we're doing afterwards I guess


----------



## dn0121

All Women Are Whores


----------



## Gtmustang88

dn0121 said:


> if your flying out of IAH stop at Papa's and have a baker.


Yea I am. I will check it out bc I am sure I will be here awhile


----------



## dn0121

Gtmustang88 said:


> Yea I am. I will check it out bc I am sure I will be here awhile



its awesome!  hopefully they sell them at that papa's


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> its awesome! hopefully they sell them at that papa's


you lose. :bump:


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> you lose. :bump:



lose!


----------



## Kain99

Awesome Sirius night!  One great song after another.  Love It!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I'm strokin', that's what I'm doin', I be strokin'
I stroke it to the east
And I stroke it to the west
And I stroke it to the woman that I love the best
I be strokin'


----------



## Kain99

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I'm strokin', that's what I'm doin', I be strokin'
> I stroke it to the east
> And I stroke it to the west
> And I stroke it to the woman that I love the best
> I be strokin'



Another awesome hit!


----------



## kelb

UGH I'm bored.. 

Maybe I'll go take a really hot shower...



does that make me a winner?


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				kelb said:
			
		

> UGH I'm bored..
> 
> Maybe I'll go take a really hot shower...
> 
> 
> 
> does that make me a winner?



u need to stroke it


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> u need to stroke it


----------



## Kain99

*Confession*

YouTube - Daughtry - What About Now (Offical Music Video)

I love him so dayum much!  I think he was my husband in a past life.


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> YouTube - Daughtry - What About Now (Offical Music Video)
> 
> I love him so dayum much!  I think he was my husband in a past life.



he is


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> he is



God, It's those eyes!  That deep dark brown kills me everytime!


----------



## Gtmustang88

I win... Actually I don't bc I can't get a flight home tonight.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> u need to stroke it


whats the deal tonight? you going over to  house? Im so lost now.


Gtmustang88 said:


> I win... Actually I don't bc I can't get a flight home tonight.


you dont win but I do feel bad for ya.


----------



## Gtmustang88

4d2008 said:


> whats the deal tonight? you going over to  house? Im so lost now.
> you dont win but I do feel bad for ya.


----------



## tyky

Biggest Loser Finale tonight  Wish I had some ice cream to eat while I watch it


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Biggest Loser Finale tonight  Wish I had some ice cream to eat while I watch it



Have some  instead


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Have some  instead


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Whats everyone up to tonight? I THOUGHT I had plans but I guess I was mistaken



ooops,  said they were never confirmed plans, and i told u to guilt trip him! we ran into gypsy and  you couldve meated them )



4d2008 said:


> Hey gorgeous, how ya been. Thanks for the av.  I figured you got grounded or something and thats why you have been MIA



no.... shes been in my bed


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> ooops,  said they were never confirmed plans, and i told u to guilt trip him! we ran into gypsy and  you couldve meated them )
> 
> 
> 
> no.... shes been in my bed



wtf...now I'm grouchy.


----------



## workaholic

Go Gators


----------



## Beta84

workaholic said:


> Go Gators



  you always know how to work my buttons don't you


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				4d2008 said:
			
		

> whats the deal tonight? you going over to  house? Im so lost now.



glad u got unlost


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> you always know how to work my buttons don't you



  should I be worried


----------



## workaholic

Beta84 said:


> you always know how to work my buttons don't you



Hopefully we can stay sharp during the time off.  I think I need to plan a BCS Bowl Party at our house.  

Do you know of anyone doing a pool?


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> should I be worried



Don't worry.


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> should I be worried






workaholic said:


> Hopefully we can stay sharp during the time off.  I think I need to plan a BCS Bowl Party at our house.
> 
> Do you know of anyone doing a pool?



I'll keep an eye out.  Hopefully we can stay sharp.  Tebow winning a Heisman would be tough on him.

Speaking of possibly exciting news...CORNELIUS INGRAM is saying he'll probably play!!!!!!!  

Holy crap dude that's be awesome!


----------



## 4d2008

Last night sucked SOOOOOO MUCH, really hope today is better. On a side note. 


*DN0121 CONGRATS!!!!!!*


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Last night sucked SOOOOOO MUCH, really hope today is better. On a side note.
> 
> 
> *DN0121 CONGRATS!!!!!!*


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> [/b]





WidowLady06 said:


>


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Last night sucked SOOOOOO MUCH, really hope today is better. On a side note.
> 
> 
> *DN0121 CONGRATS!!!!!!*



you coulda come out!  but noooooooooooo!

so DN what happened?


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> you coulda come out! but noooooooooooo!
> 
> so DN what happened?


I really should have went out with you guys, got some crappy news at the other place.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I really should have went out with you guys, got some crappy news at the other place.



lose someone from your harem?


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> lose someone from your harem?


 bit more complicated then that


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> bit more complicated then that



i was just joking ho.  everything ok?


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


> i was just joking ho.  *everything ok?*


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> i was just joking ho. everything ok?


 


toppick08 said:


>


Just another day in the life of 4d


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				4d2008 said:
			
		

> Beta84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you coulda come out! but noooooooooooo!
> 
> so DN what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> I really should have went out with you guys, got some crappy news at the other place.
Click to expand...


ruh-roh, must have happened after we left.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Just another day in the life of 4d


----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


>


----------



## dn0121

Beta84 said:


> so DN what happened?



not sure, my guess is it got so hot in that place that everyone spontaneously combusted but 4d.  Since he was the only one to survive he had to some how clean everything up to not look suspicious.  In the end he did get it all cleaned up, but had to wear women's clothes to leave the place, since his close were ruined.  That would have been fine but all the women's clothes was like size 0.  He had to sew things together with dental floss to make it fit, but after all that he made it home.  Only later realize that night he wakes up and wonders did he dream it all, or did he really just experience that.  Then he went to work.

The End


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> not sure, my guess is it got so hot in that place that everyone spontaneously combusted but 4d.  Since he was the only one to survive he had to some how clean everything up to not look suspicious.  In the end he did get it all cleaned up, but had to wear women's clothes to leave the place, since his close were ruined.  That would have been fine but all the women's clothes was like size 0.  He had to sew things together with dental floss to make it fit, but after all that he made it home.  Only later realize that night he wakes up and wonders did he dream it all, or did he really just experience that.  Then he went to work.
> 
> The End



  did he really sleep?

congrats!


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> not sure, my guess is it got so hot in that place that everyone spontaneously combusted but 4d. Since he was the only one to survive he had to some how clean everything up to not look suspicious. In the end he did get it all cleaned up, but had to wear women's clothes to leave the place, since his close were ruined. That would have been fine but all the women's clothes was like size 0. He had to sew things together with dental floss to make it fit, but after all that he made it home. Only later realize that night he wakes up and wonders did he dream it all, or did he really just experience that. Then he went to work.
> 
> The End


OR, its so bad that I probably wont be making it to  this weekend AND Im sure I wont be going to  on the 24th.  such is life.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> did he really sleep?
> 
> congrats!


I never sleep 


AND YES CONGRATS AGAIN DN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> OR, its so bad that I probably wont be making it to  this weekend AND Im sure I wont be going to  on the 24th.  such is life.





what happened that could be THAT bad??


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I never sleep
> 
> 
> AND YES CONGRATS AGAIN DN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thank you!!  4d and beta.


but this is horse caca.  why do good things have to be ruined.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> what happened that could be THAT bad??


You know what Im talking about on those days?


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> thank you!!  4d and beta.
> 
> 
> but this is horse caca.  why do good things have to be ruined.





4d2008 said:


> You know what Im talking about on those days?





:shrug:


----------



## warneckutz

GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

Good Morning 



4d2008 said:


> Last night sucked SOOOOOO MUCH, really hope today is better. On a side note.
> 
> 
> *DN0121 CONGRATS!!!!!!*



awww hun  whats wrong? pm me



Beta84 said:


> you coulda come out!  but noooooooooooo!
> 
> so DN what happened?



thanks for not texting me when u knew i was 10 feet away from you!!!!

how did things go with 

and i know i talked to you like 10 hours ago but ive missed you!! 





dn0121 said:


> not sure, my guess is it got so hot in that place that everyone spontaneously combusted but 4d.  Since he was the only one to survive he had to some how clean everything up to not look suspicious.  In the end he did get it all cleaned up, but had to wear women's clothes to leave the place, since his close were ruined.  That would have been fine but all the women's clothes was like size 0.  He had to sew things together with dental floss to make it fit, but after all that he made it home.  Only later realize that night he wakes up and wonders did he dream it all, or did he really just experience that.  Then he went to work.
> 
> The End



 Morning!



GypsyQueen said:


>



Hey hotstuff! Nice seeing you last night!





4d2008 said:


> I never sleep
> 
> 
> AND YES CONGRATS AGAIN DN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



you do sleep.... and snore!



warneckutz said:


>


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> thanks for not texting me when u knew i was 10 feet away from you!!!!
> 
> how did things go with
> 
> and i know i talked to you like 10 hours ago but ive missed you!!



Couldn't tell ya.  Wouldn't know. 

Sorry bout not texting ya...I wanted Jameo all to myself 

And I missed you too!!!!  




kvj21075 said:


> you do sleep.... and snore!



  Way to kick a guy when he's down!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> you do sleep.... and snore!


 I dont sleep I nap HUGE diff and I snore because of sleep apnea stop reminding me of my faults 
(side note you never sent me  last night)


----------



## warneckutz

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I dont sleep I nap HUGE diff and I snore because of sleep apnea stop reminding me of my faults
> (side note you never sent me  last night)


you never texted me when u got home


----------



## whome20603

Mornin' 

Anyone ever notice "similar threads" at the bottom of the page?


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Mornin'
> 
> Anyone ever notice "similar threads" at the bottom of the page?



never noticed it before.  how on earth are those threads similar?


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> you never texted me when u got home



u must have missed what I posted about his night.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you never texted me when u got home


I didnt get home till midnight figured you would be asleep. sorry  but I did talk to you last night while I was out and you could have then.


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> never noticed it before.  how on earth are those threads similar?



Got me, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I didnt get home till midnight figured you would be asleep. sorry  but I did talk to you last night while I was out and you could have then.


i didnt know what you were out doing, and unfortunately i was not sleeping. i didnt get to bed till 3 am


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i didnt know what you were out doing, and unfortunately i was not sleeping. i didnt get to bed till 3 am



stop frowning, u kno u had fun


----------



## rich70

Morning all.

I win, bye


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I win, bye



oh sorry I just made you lose


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> oh sorry I just made you lose



Damn you


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Damn you



you're on early!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> you're on early!



 Thats how slow my work is. I have nothing else to do.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> stop frowning, u kno u had fun


i had lots of fun before i went home last night- and got yelled at till 3 am! big difference!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i had lots of fun before i went home last night- and got yelled at till 3 am! big difference!



yelled at?  You don't live with your parents do ya


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Thats how slow my work is. I have nothing else to do.


sounds like the story of my life!  if I had something to work on, I wouldn't be here!



kvj21075 said:


> i had lots of fun before i went home last night- and got yelled at till 3 am! big difference!



but u told me u liked it like that


----------



## flomaster

Morning kids 

Win yet?




Currently: 49°F

Fair

72°F | 48°F


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Morning kids
> 
> Win yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently: 49°F
> 
> Fair
> 
> 72°F | 48°F



Where ya been? Weather is pretty warm here today. Kids went out to the bus this morning and said they should have worn shorts


----------



## Beta84

flomaster said:


> Morning kids
> 
> Win yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently: 49°F
> 
> Fair
> 
> 72°F | 48°F



colder there than it is here!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Where ya been? Weather is pretty warm here today. Kids went out to the bus this morning and said they should have worn shorts





mine too


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> yelled at?  You don't live with your parents do ya


no haha, going through a break up with the ex-fiance, we own a house together


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> no haha, going through a break up with the ex-fiance, we own a house together



 

So who's moving


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> So who's moving



i'd prefer he move...there's more room for the two of us at her place


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> So who's moving


well, were both pretty stuborn, niether of us want to move out, so looks like were going to have to stay roommates until the housing market picks up and then sell it


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> i'd prefer he move...there's more room for the two of us at her place


i wish u were my roommate!!!! you me and kelly!!!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> well, were both pretty stuborn, niether of us want to move out, so looks like were going to have to stay roommates until the housing market picks up and then sell it



  good luck with that


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i wish u were my roommate!!!! you me and kelly!!!!!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> i'd prefer he move...there's more room for the two of us at her place





kvj21075 said:


> i wish u were my roommate!!!! you me and kelly!!!!!



You lucky bastard! You are now my new 4D.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> You lucky bastard! You are now my new 4D.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> well, were both pretty stuborn, niether of us want to move out, so looks like were going to have to stay roommates until the housing market picks up and then sell it




Deja vu.


----------



## dn0121

pcjohnnyb said:


> Deja vu.



u can keep *your * deja vu.  I'll go with menage a trois.


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> u can keep *your * deja vu.  I'll go with menage a trois.



nope you aren't allowed to have those anymore!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> u can keep *your * deja vu.  I'll go with menage a trois.




Wasn't MY deja vu though , just a story I've heard before


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> Wasn't MY deja vu though , just a story I've heard before



so u were having deja vu about a story u had heard.  same thing!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> so u were having deja vu about a story u had heard.  same thing!



Really?
Huh.  go figure.


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> Really?
> Huh.  go figure.



EXACTLY!

where is everyone?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> where is everyone?



idk.
but to spice things up...the menage a trois comment brought back some memories too


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				Beta84 said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> u can keep *your * deja vu.  I'll go with menage a trois.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope you aren't allowed to have those anymore!
Click to expand...


y not? who was I doing it with before that won't do it now?


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> y not? who was I doing it with before that won't do it now?



I don't know :shrug:

Santa from the north pole and his wife?


----------



## flomaster

Whats up people?  Got a broken plane and no parts. I need entertained.


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Whats up people?  Got a broken plane and no parts. I need entertained.








I've got your car.....


----------



## Beta84

toppick08 said:


> I've got your car.....



couldn't find your truck so u stole a car?  shame on you!


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


> couldn't find your truck so u stole a car?  shame on you!







Gemini


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> I've got your car.....



I have my keys!!! :muahaha:


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> I have my keys!!! :muahaha:


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> I have my keys!!! :muahaha:



You know I can hotwire.....


----------



## kvj21075

got my xmas bonus


----------



## ovred




----------



## Chain729

kvj21075 said:


> got my xmas bonus



  Now whatcha gonna get me?


----------



## kvj21075

Chain729 said:


> Now whatcha gonna get me?


poop on a stick


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> You know I can hotwire.....



Never told you about my taser security system did I?


----------



## flomaster

Chain729 said:


> Now whatcha gonna get me?



Yo


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Never told you about my taser security system did I?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> got my xmas bonus



so how we gonna celebrate?  really nice present for beta?  take me out for a nice dinner?  hmmmm??????


----------



## Beta84

flomaster said:


> Never told you about my taser security system did I?



DONT TASE ME BRO!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> got my xmas bonus


----------



## Chain729

kvj21075 said:


> poop on a stick







flomaster said:


> Yo


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> poop on a stick





is that like sh!t on a shingle


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> is that like sh!t on a shingle


I think its like sticking your  in her azz and then pull out only to find


----------



## rich70




----------



## GypsyQueen

warneckutz said:


>



...I win.  2 beats 1.



kvj21075 said:


> Hey hotstuff! Nice seeing you last night!





rich70 said:


>



Scooch over.   You dont win.


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> Scooch over.   You dont win.



Sure, how about some  and  also.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Scooch over.  You dont win.


can I have some?


----------



## GypsyQueen

rich70 said:


> Sure, how about some  and  also.



Yes please.  



4d2008 said:


> can I have some?



Is the Pope Buddhist?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Yes please.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Pope Buddhist?


FINE! 
:SLAM:


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> FINE!
> :SLAM:



Grumpy butt!


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> Grumpy butt!


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> FINE!
> :SLAM:



She really thinks he is.  She was offering you some


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> She really thinks he is. She was offering you some


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> FINE!
> :SLAM:



What is it that you are implying that you slammed?



withrespect said:


> Grumpy butt!



If my butt was like random objects pumped in it and i didnt get any, i would have a grumpy butt too.



Mojo said:


> She really thinks he is.  She was offering you some



much to learn you have.


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> Yes please.



K. Should I deliver it?


----------



## GypsyQueen

rich70 said:


> K. Should I deliver it?



.....yessss.....


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> .....yessss.....



I'm on my way.


----------



## GypsyQueen

rich70 said:


> I'm on my way.


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


>



I stopped by and didn't see you so I guess I have to drink all this myself.



Oh and I win!!


----------



## amotley




----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

ok I'm a bit drunk and I still have to get back to my roon. this monster msrgarita is rather strong. plus I've only eatin sour patch kids until now


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

ok I'm a bit drunk and I still have to get back to my roon. this monster msrgarita is rather strong. plus I've only eatin sour patch kids until now


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> ok I'm a bit drunk and I still have to get back to my roon. this monster msrgarita is rather strong. plus I've only eatin sour patch kids until now


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


>



That' a riot! I hope drunk little, isn't driving.


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> That' a riot! I hope drunk little, isn't driving.



I don't think so he mentioned having a roon didn't he


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> I don't think so he mentioned having a roon didn't he



He sure did!  I wonder if his tounge is numb.


----------



## dn0121

i made it!


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> i made it!





Congrats by the way


----------



## Kain99

dn0121 said:


> i made it!



Oh Thank Heaven.... For 7-11.  Feel like a trip?


----------



## dn0121

As I left the Mexican restaurant this was calling my name.  I knew it was a dangerous mission but I had to snap a picture.


----------



## Kain99

dn0121 said:


> As I left the Mexican restaurant this was calling my name.  I knew it was a dangerous mission but I had to snap a picture.
> 
> View attachment 57694



Very Cute!


----------



## dn0121

So for my 3000th post I wanted to say something special.  As of yesterday I am now engaged.


----------



## Kain99

dn0121 said:


> So for my 3000th post I wanted to say something special.  As of yesterday I am no engaged.



Good for you!  better to be sure.


----------



## Gtmustang88

dn0121 said:


> So for my 3000th post I wanted to say something special.  As of yesterday I am no engaged.



Good for you!


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> So for my 3000th post I wanted to say something special.  As of yesterday I am now engaged.



I just saw that a lil while ago on myspace

congrats


----------



## dn0121

woops a minute spelling error.  and thank you.


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> I just saw that a lil while ago on myspace
> 
> congrats



HAHAHA!  Now.  I get it!


----------



## workaholic

dn0121 said:


> So for my 3000th post I wanted to say something special.  As of yesterday I am now engaged.



Congrats!

Don't do it.


----------



## LusbyMom

dn0121 said:


> So for my 3000th post I wanted to say something special.  As of yesterday I am now engaged.



Congrats!!!


But don't think that means you won this thread


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> But don't think that means you won this thread


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> But don't think that means you won this thread



WTF with the AV?  Are you a rainbow warrior?


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> WTF with the AV?  Are you a rainbow warrior?



 I was in the middle of changing it when you posted this..


But I LOVE gay people


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


>


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



Stop eating!!


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> I was in the middle of changing it when you posted this..
> 
> 
> But I LOVE gay people





Cool we have something in common.  Because I LOVE Lesbians too.  The hotter the better and the more the merrier.


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Stop eating!!



Soon enough I will have to butter her sides to slide her out of the door.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Stop eating!!



you started it


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Soon enough I will have to butter her sides to slide her out of the door.

























 Don't waste the popcorn butter for that!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Soon enough I will have to butter her sides to slide her out of the door.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> you started it



Your tongue is


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



Well I guess I can dress you in stripes to see if your walking or rolling.


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Your tongue is



Hers is hot.

Mine is decorated tho'.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Your tongue is


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Well I guess I can dress you in stripes to see if your walking or rolling.



She is preparing herself so that she will get hired at roses


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Well I guess I can dress you in stripes to see if your walking or rolling.



:bawling:

tell us how you really feel


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> :bawling:
> 
> tell us how you really feel



I  You.  All of you.

J/K


----------



## LusbyMom

Hmmm Did KY go beat up work for all his not so nice comments?


----------



## ovred




----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

Mornin'


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Gtmustang88 said:


> Mornin'


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


>



 How have you been?  I seem to keep missing you one here....


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> How have you been? I seem to keep missing you one here....


Doin Good, Been busy and not posting that much but then again Ive posted alot just not in 1 thread lately.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Doin Good, Been busy and not posting that much but then again Ive posted alot just not in 1 thread lately.



Well, dammit, entertain me!  I have about 1/2 hour before I have to get the demon spawn ready for school....


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Well, dammit, entertain me! I have about 1/2 hour before I have to get the demon spawn ready for school....


touch yourself, I know Im touching myself. oh ya.. right there... mmmmm sticking my finger in my azz now, I hope I let me this time.


DONT PUT THAT THERE!!!



damn, I didnt let me.


Im the only person I know that cant even rape myself.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Well, dammit, entertain me! I have about 1/2 hour before I have to get the demon spawn ready for school....


touch yourself, I know Im touching myself. oh ya.. right there... mmmmm sticking my finger in my azz now, I hope I let me this time.


DONT PUT THAT THERE!!!



damn, I didnt let me.


Im the only person I know that cant even rape myself.


----------



## 4d2008

I must have hit the button twice  or I tried to go anal twice. :shrug: either way.


I WIN!


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> touch yourself, I know Im touching myself. oh ya.. right there... mmmmm sticking my finger in my azz now, I hope I let me this time.
> 
> 
> DONT PUT THAT THERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> damn, I didnt let me.
> 
> 
> Im the only person I know that cant even rape myself.





4d2008 said:


> I must have hit the button twice  or I tried to go anal twice. :shrug: either way.
> 
> 
> I WIN!



You're hanging with the wrong type of people if you can't pull that one off....Shall I send you some instructional videos?


----------



## toppick08

WidowLady06 said:


> You're hanging with the wrong type of people if you can't pull that one off....Shall I send you some instructional videos?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I must have hit the button twice  or I tried to go anal twice. :shrug: either way.
> 
> 
> I WIN!


 ill rape your ass


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> You're hanging with the wrong type of people if you can't pull that one off....Shall I send you some instructional videos?


yes please 


kvj21075 said:


> ill rape your ass


what is this crap 
get your fine azz over here 


(dont forget bob this weekend)


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> yes please
> 
> what is this crap
> get your fine azz over here
> 
> 
> (dont forget bob this weekend)



The sacrifices I have to make.  Okay, I'll loan you a video or two....or ten.  Don't forget Bob.  Or the strap on.  Or the rabbit.  The eggs.  Hell, the choices are endless.....


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> The sacrifices I have to make. Okay, I'll loan you a video or two....or ten. Don't forget Bob. Or the strap on. Or the rabbit. The eggs. Hell, the choices are endless.....


what a great night this will be.


----------



## Beta84




----------



## Gtmustang88

Is it time to go home yet? At least I got the forums to keep me awake today hopefully.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


>


Have I told you lately that I love you.


Gtmustang88 said:


> Is it time to go home yet? At least I got the forums to keep me awake today hopefully.


I think its time to go home.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Have I told you lately that I love you.
> 
> I think its time to go home.



No.  but i think it is time to go home.  or at least to a party.


----------



## Gtmustang88

4d2008 said:


> I think its time to go home.



I agree . 

Its my friday, I only came in to put my travel in so I get payed for it, and to get my stuff for my trip next week. Now i am bored.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> No. but i think it is time to go home. or at least to a party.


ya a kegger that ends at 6pm.


----------



## warneckutz

Gtmustang88 said:


> I agree .
> 
> Its my friday, I only came in to put my travel in so I get payed for it, and to get my stuff for my trip next week. Now i am bored.



It's my Friday too... I'm trying to get out of here now and hit the gym before the Christmas party at 11am... Don't think it's gonna happen... may have to skip the Christmas party so I can hit the gym


----------



## 4d2008

Gtmustang88 said:


> I agree .
> 
> Its my friday, I only came in to put my travel in so I get payed for it, and to get my stuff for my trip next week. Now i am bored.


Gotta get paid!


----------



## Gtmustang88

warneckutz said:


> It's my Friday too... I'm trying to get out of here now and hit the gym before the Christmas party at 11am... Don't think it's gonna happen... may have to skip the Christmas party so I can hit the gym



Yeah, I am planning to hit the gym tonight. Haven't been the last 3 days because I have been on travel in Texas and the hotel had a ####ty gym with basically only cardio stuff which I don't need. I am trying to put on weight, not lose it...


----------



## warneckutz

Gtmustang88 said:


> Yeah, I am planning to hit the gym tonight. Haven't been the last 3 days because I have been on travel in Texas and the hotel had a ####ty gym with basically only cardio stuff which I don't need. I am trying to put on weight, not lose it...



Do sprints, may shed a lil' weight but that helps build muscle.


----------



## Gtmustang88

warneckutz said:


> Do sprints, may shed a lil' weight but that helps build muscle.



Maybe I will try that.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> ya a kegger that ends at 6pm.



I really have no clue what time our party is gonna end at :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> yes please
> 
> what is this crap
> get your fine azz over here
> 
> 
> (dont forget bob this weekend)



yehhhh about this weekend......



WidowLady06 said:


> The sacrifices I have to make.  Okay, I'll loan you a video or two....or ten.  Don't forget Bob.  Or the strap on.  Or the rabbit.  The eggs.  Hell, the choices are endless.....




wanna join???



warneckutz said:


> Do sprints, may shed a lil' weight but that helps build muscle.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> yehhhh about this weekend......


am I going to get bored with you already?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> am I going to get bored with you already?



no she's gonna be busy with me, that's all!  we're going 'shopping'


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> no she's gonna be busy with me, that's all! we're going 'shopping'


so then thats a yes I am.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> am I going to get bored with you already?


----------



## kvj21075

anyone want to stay in annpolis with me for 3 weeks?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> anyone want to stay in annpolis with me for 3 weeks?


when and why?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> when and why?





it's not like annapolis is that far to drive


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> when and why?


from the 18th to the 6th- just a house will be empty


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> from the 18th to the 6th- just a house will be empty


Ill stay from the 18th to the 29th.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> from the 18th to the 6th- just a house will be empty



PARTY AT KVJ'S!!!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> anyone want to stay in annpolis with me for 3 weeks?



I am moving to annapolis in the spring.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Ill stay from the 18th to the 29th.



and I was already put in charge of her starting the 30th so I guess that's my time!


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> I really have no clue what time our party is gonna end at :shrug:




The party hasn't stopped for me since Tuesday


----------



## kvj21075

haha theres no parking for a party, its my uncles house, but we can all carpool up there and stay the weekend, and i love the annapolis mall and theatre


----------



## GypsyQueen

morning.


----------



## rich70

Morning all.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Ill stay from the 18th to the 29th.


ooops just saw this, ok sounds good- and then mcluvin can come over the 30th )


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Morning all.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> haha theres no parking for a party, its my uncles house, but we can all carpool up there and stay the weekend, and i love the annapolis mall and theatre


sounds like fun




kvj21075 said:


> ooops just saw this, ok sounds good- and then mcluvin can come over the 30th )


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> morning.


 C**t


rich70 said:


> Morning all.





jwwb2000 said:


> The party hasn't stopped for me since Tuesday





kvj21075 said:


> ooops just saw this, ok sounds good- and then mcluvin can come over the 30th )


 no really, Im bored with you now.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> C**t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no really, Im bored with you now.



how can u be bored with her?  she's crazy and random.


----------



## kvj21075

im going over the bridge tomorrow on the way to your place..... but i wont make it there!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> how can u be bored with her?  she's crazy and random.


i love you. youre my favorite!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> im going over the bridge tomorrow on the way to your place..... but i wont make it there!!!!!






kvj21075 said:


> i love you. youre my favorite!


I know.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> how can u be bored with her? she's crazy and random.


We are WAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY to much alike, could you actually imagine if we were dating. 
The world would go 


So Im breaking it off before that happens.

Im thinking of everyone here.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> We are WAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY to much alike, could you actually imagine if we were dating.
> The world would go
> 
> 
> So Im breaking it off before that happens.
> 
> Im thinking of everyone here.


here fishy fishy fishys..... dinner is coming tomorrow night!!!! in the cold freezing water!!! i have nothing to live for now


----------



## frozenrain

Have I missed anyone?




Now shall I have a cup of tea or a cup of coffee to celebrate my victory?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> here fishy fishy fishys..... dinner is coming tomorrow night!!!! in the cold freezing water!!! i have nothing to live for now


Standing by your car last night before you left ring a bell?...... Im done with you.


frozenrain said:


> Have I missed anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now shall I have a cup of tea or a cup of coffee to celebrate my victory?


 Im recently single again


----------



## Gtmustang88

frozenrain said:


> Have I missed anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now shall I have a cup of tea or a cup of coffee to celebrate my victory?



coffee.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> here fishy fishy fishys..... dinner is coming tomorrow night!!!! in the cold freezing water!!! i have nothing to live for now



Awww come here


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Standing by your car last night before you left ring a bell?...... Im done with you.
> 
> Im recently single again


i hate you, yep thats right, i used the "H" word!


----------



## frozenrain

Gtmustang88 said:


> coffee.



Then it has been decided-coffee it is.  Thankyou Mr Gtmustang88!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Awww come here


 whats that in yo pants???


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> whats that in yo pants???



You still have to ask that question?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i hate you, yep thats right, i used the "H" word!



OH YEAH! WELL IM GOING TO DELETE YOU FROM MY MYSPACE! HOW ABOUT THEM APPLES!
​


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> whats that in yo pants???



 See what you did to me.


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> OH YEAH! WELL IM GOING TO DELETE YOU FROM MY MYSPACE! HOW ABOUT THEM APPLES!
> ​




oh sh!t you said myspace...its really serious now


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> You still have to ask that question?



 im a virgin!



4d2008 said:


> OH YEAH! WELL IM GOING TO DELETE YOU FROM MY MYSPACE! HOW ABOUT THEM APPLES!
> ​



oh yeh?!?!?!!?!? well......... before u delete me ill put u as my number 1!



rich70 said:


> See what you did to me.



its cute 



UncleBacon said:


> oh sh!t you said myspace...its really serious now




since were over can i stay in your bed? ill let u wear my arse as a hat....


----------



## Chain729

kvj21075 said:


> here fishy fishy fishys..... dinner is coming tomorrow night!!!! in the cold freezing water!!! i have nothing to live for now



Over that?  What a waste of suffering.


----------



## kvj21075

Chain729 said:


> Over that?  What a waste of suffering.


haha


----------



## tyky

is it the weekend yet?  I hate working


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> is it the weekend yet?  I hate working


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>



what the hell was that for


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> We are WAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY to much alike, could you actually imagine if we were dating.
> The world would go
> 
> 
> So Im breaking it off before that happens.
> 
> Im thinking of everyone here.






kvj21075 said:


> here fishy fishy fishys..... dinner is coming tomorrow night!!!! in the cold freezing water!!! i have nothing to live for now


umm u have 4 upcoming marriages.  how bout that?



kvj21075 said:


> i hate you, yep thats right, i used the "H" word!


stop being a C-word!


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> what the hell was that for



Remember you kicking my butt all day yesterday?


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> im a virgin!
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeh?!?!?!!?!? well......... before u delete me ill put u as my number 1!
> 
> 
> 
> its cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since were over can i stay in your bed? ill let u wear my arse as a hat....




sounds like a plan


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Remember you kicking my butt all day yesterday?



Alright fine but that's cause you said the Steelers were gonna win


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Remember you kicking my butt all day yesterday?


 



you probably deserved it!!!!!!


----------



## tyky

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you probably deserved it!!!!!!



hsnap:  he did


----------



## kvj21075

Id like to kick bacons butt... but i dont feel like breaking my foot....


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Alright fine but that's cause you said the Steelers were gonna win



Well they are! (i hope) But since its the holidays I'll give you some .


----------



## Chain729

kvj21075 said:


> haha



If you want an introduction to real suffering, PM Mojo.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Well they are! (i hope) But since its the holidays I'll give you some .



If you say so


----------



## withrespect

dn0121 said:


> So for my 3000th post I wanted to say something special.  As of yesterday I am now engaged.



Congratulations!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> Id like to kick bacons butt... but i dont feel like breaking my foot....


just thinking about kicking his ass makes my foot hurt



Chain729 said:


> If you want an introduction to real suffering, PM Mojo.


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> just thinking about kicking his ass makes my foot hurt



again with the ass references... Hey bacon--  can you send me a pic of your ass please?  I am beginning to feel left out...  Much obliged...


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> Id like to kick bacons butt... but i dont feel like breaking my foot....





but but what did I do


----------



## UncleBacon

withrespect said:


> again with the ass references... Hey bacon--  can you send me a pic of your ass please?  I am beginning to feel left out...  Much obliged...





if you go to the  I might just let you give it a good game


----------



## withrespect

UncleBacon said:


> if you go to the  I might just let you give it a good game



lol


----------



## Jameo

withrespect said:


> again with the ass references... Hey bacon--  can you send me a pic of your ass please?  I am beginning to feel left out...  Much obliged...


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> again with the ass references... Hey bacon--  can you send me a pic of your ass please?  I am beginning to feel left out...  Much obliged...


your name is tatooed on his ass!  



UncleBacon said:


> if you go to the  I might just let you give it a good game


she'll be there.  you leaving work normal time or you gonna leave a lil early to get there when we do?  want me to PM you?


----------



## UncleBacon

I don't know when I'm getting out of here...I'll let you know whenn I do


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


>



thank you for that!


----------



## 4d2008

I want to go to the  too


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> your name is tatooed on his ass!
> 
> 
> she'll be there.  you leaving work normal time or you gonna leave a lil early to get there when we do?  want me to PM you?



txt me when ya'll are on your way there please


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> I want to go to the  too



Come with!!


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> thank you for that!



check your phone. That will make up for it


----------



## UncleBacon

Jameo said:


>




why you gotta blow my ass up like that....what the hell


----------



## withrespect

Jameo said:


> txt me when ya'll are on your way there please



You coming too????


----------



## jwwb2000

withrespect said:


> You coming too????




Me as well.  Leaving one Holiday party to go to another one


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I want to go to the  too


i thought you didn't want to!



Jameo said:


> txt me when ya'll are on your way there please


ok



Jameo said:


> check your phone. That will make up for it


  i'll have to check when i have reception



withrespect said:


> You coming too????


yup!



jwwb2000 said:


> Me as well.  Leaving one Holiday party to go to another one


there are a buttload of holiday parties today.  i couldn't go to all of them.


----------



## withrespect

jwwb2000 said:


> Me as well.  Leaving one Holiday party to go to another one



YAYYYYY!  I can't wait to meet all of you!!!


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> why you gotta blow my ass up like that....what the hell



I could post some other pictures if you prefer? :shrug:


----------



## Jameo

withrespect said:


> You coming too????



I am


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> I am


I am too


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> there are a buttload of holiday parties today.  i couldn't go to all of them.



I just have the two.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> I am too



  YAY!!!  Because I dont know ANYONE from my Company because I work on Base...  I am only staying for a little bit because I have my 5 yr old nieces Christmas concert to go to


----------



## jwwb2000

withrespect said:


> YAYYYYY!  I can't wait to meet all of you!!!


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> YAY!!!  Because I dont know ANYONE from my Company because I work on Base...  I am only staying for a little bit because I have my 5 yr old nieces Christmas concert to go to



like i said, i'll make sure you meet plenty of people from our company!


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> I am too



dammit


----------



## withrespect

jwwb2000 said:


>



Why? -->


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> like i said, i'll make sure you meet plenty of people from our company!


Dont worry, Ill make sure she meats me. 
or I should say I meat her.


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> dammit


Thought you would be happy about that.


----------



## jwwb2000

withrespect said:


> Why? -->



I'm dealing with being up for the past 48 hours with only 6 hours sleep.......

Everything has been  for me since Tuesday


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Dont worry, Ill make sure she meats me.
> or I should say I meat her.





so is  taking you as her date?  or are you just sneaking in!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> so is  taking you as her date? or are you just sneaking in!


----------



## Chain729

Beta84 said:


>



thanks for reminding me that having people PM Mojo is not working so well.


----------



## flomaster

Yo, weiner!


----------



## rich70

I win!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I win!



No I win now.


----------



## smdavis65

Gtmustang88 said:


> No I win now.



I win.


----------



## Beta84

Weiner


----------



## 4d2008

Is it time to drink yet?


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> Is it time to drink yet?



Almost.


----------



## Gtmustang88

It could be, I am about to leave work ,but I got to go to the gym today.


----------



## tyky

is it time for bed yet


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> is it time for bed yet






Damn, sorry. I did that by accident.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Damn, sorry. I did that by accident.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>



See there you go again.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> See there you go again.



:shrug: you started it


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> :shrug: you started it



But I said it was an accident. It was just out of habit.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> But I said it was an accident. It was just out of habit.


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## frozenrain

pcjohnnyb said:


>



*I  liked the way you said 'concur 'in *the other thread. Now where is the smiley with the eyebrows that go down and up in a funny way?

Thought I would tell you here did not want say on the thread  which was on such a sensitive matter for o/p


----------



## pcjohnnyb

frozenrain said:


> *I  liked the way you said 'concur 'in *the other thread. Now where is the smiley with the eyebrows that go down and up in a funny way?
> 
> Thought I would tell you here did not want say on the thread  which was on such a sensitive matter for o/p




You don't hear people say "concur"?  I guess I *have* had people comment on my saying it before, but it is just like any other phrase to me :shrug:


----------



## frozenrain

pcjohnnyb said:


> You don't hear people say "concur"?  I guess I *have* had people comment on my saying it before, but it is just like any other phrase to me :shrug:



Oh yes but not aften.I just happen to like that word.Nothing like an intelligent speaking man Do not worry I am not flirting 



Now I am the winner.

P.s has any one heard of a Monterey creature? .web search as been futile.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

frozenrain said:


> Oh yes but not aften.I just happen to like that word.Nothing like an intelligent speaking man Do not worry I am not flirting
> Now I am the winner.
> 
> P.s has any one heard of a Monterey creature? .web search as been futile.



 
is the monterey creature a type of sea slug?  Thats the first thing I've got on google :shrug:

The Sea Slug Forum - Unidentified Creature from Monterey, California


----------



## pcjohnnyb

pcjohnnyb said:


> is the monterey creature a type of sea slug?  Thats the first thing I've got on google :shrug:
> 
> The Sea Slug Forum - Unidentified Creature from Monterey, California



nvm


----------



## kelb

I Win!


----------



## frozenrain

pcjohnnyb said:


> is the monterey creature a type of sea slug?  Thats the first thing I've got on google :shrug:
> 
> The Sea Slug Forum - Unidentified Creature from Monterey, California



Cheers.That pic was a bit scary to open up to-not sure what we were expecting to see.Maybe instead of SOMD I should join the Sea slug forums.
Seriously my son was asking and we could not find any info-so thankyou



Got to go now but thankyou and good evening!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> I Win!



She's ALIVE


----------



## pcjohnnyb

frozenrain said:


> Cheers.That pic was a bit scary to open up to-not sure what we were expecting to see.Maybe instead of SOMD I should join the Sea slug forums.
> Seriously my son was asking and we could not find any info-so thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now but thankyou and good evening!!



That doesn't look like what he was probably asking about.
how about a jellyfish?  Here's another thing I got with my search :shrug:
Monterey Jellyfish, Monterey Aquarium Jellyfish, Jellyfish at the Monterey Aquarium - www.Destination360.com

other than that....no idea


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> She's ALIVE



Miss me?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Miss me?



well, yeah!
today was especially slow too 
How are you? :shrug:


----------



## workaholic

Damn this thing is dead tonight.  No posts since 5:23????


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Damn this thing is dead tonight.  No posts since 5:23????



Where is everyone??? Someone needs to entertain me before I go insane!


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Where is everyone??? Someone needs to entertain me before I go insane!



Its all dead tonight.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Its all dead tonight.


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


>



Hey do you all have some new kid up there you might want to teach to paint?  I need a truck painted and it just needs to be one color.  A good practice truck.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Hey do you all have some new kid up there you might want to teach to paint?  I need a truck painted and it just needs to be one color.  A good practice truck.



Your new truck? Hubby wants to know.


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Your new truck? Hubby wants to know.



No one of my work trucks.  A little body work and I just want to get it painted white.  Doesn't need to be show quality or anything.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> No one of my work trucks.  A little body work and I just want to get it painted white.  Doesn't need to be show quality or anything.



For free???


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> For free???



No I will pay.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> No I will pay.



You and him need to hook up... he said he is STILL waiting to hear back from you on them cameras


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> No I will pay.



And where the heck is  lady????


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> And where the heck is  lady????



I think she is Christmas shopping online or something.  Hopefully she is buying some lingerie to wear for me! 

I will try to get with him soon.   "Lets make a Deal!"


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I think she is Christmas shopping online or something.  Hopefully she is buying some lingerie to wear for me!
> 
> I will try to get with him soon.   "Lets make a Deal!"



Didn't you already buy her enough? Maybe she is looking for an elephant thong for you.


Oh and we could let my son paint it... he wants to paint so bad


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Didn't you already buy her enough? Maybe she is looking for an elephant thong for you.
> 
> 
> Oh and we could let my son paint it... he wants to paint so bad



If you think he can do a decent job that is fine with me.  It is going to get beat up in DC and Baltimore anyway.  I am looking for a step above an Earl Schieb.   

I would prefer if the windows and tires were masked off before painting.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> If you think he can do a decent job that is fine with me.  It is going to get beat up in DC and Baltimore anyway.  I am looking for a step above an Earl Schieb.
> 
> I would prefer if the windows and tires were masked off before painting.



He is 8    I bet he would do an awesome job


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> He is 8    I bet he would do an awesome job



  I will come talk to him soon.  I have to be in the office tomorrow because we have a truck coming I have to unload.


----------



## tyky




----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

you better be nice tonight


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> you better be nice tonight



or else you will  me?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> you better be nice tonight



What are you going to do if he isn't?


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> or else you will  me?



no, cause you'd like that too much


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> What are you going to do if he isn't?



ignore him, he was pretty harsh last night


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> no, cause you'd like that too much



Yeah your right.

Did you order me that elephant thong?  Because I will rock that thing.  

Lusby is dying to see someone in one.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> ignore him, he was pretty harsh last night



Yeah he was... that wasn't very nice


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Yeah he was... that wasn't very nice



I'm use to it


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> I'm use to it



I said sorry.  I was in a bad mood I guess.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I said sorry.  I was in a bad mood I guess.



Sorry??? And you think that makes it okay?


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Sorry??? And you think that makes it okay?



Well she did revoke my booty rights too.  So now I am paying for it.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Well she did revoke my booty rights too.  So now I am paying for it.



You are paying for booty?


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> You are paying for booty?



  I guess I said that wrong.  

but...

Aren't we always paying for it?


----------



## misshelper




----------



## toppick08

Morning......life sux.....


----------



## smdavis65

toppick08 said:


> Morning......life sux.....



wassup big guy? Cheer up. Here...

Feel better?


----------



## toppick08

smdavis65 said:


> wassup big guy? Cheer up. Here...
> 
> Feel better?



Thanks......

Just got the Holiday blues..


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Thanks......
> 
> Just got the Holiday blues..


tell me about it,  plus I have a headache.

I cant biotch to much though. I had a good night. 

Wasnt "great" but deffinately "good"...


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> tell me about it,  plus I have a headache.
> 
> I cant biotch to much though. I had a good night.
> 
> Wasnt "great" but deffinately "good"...


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


oh dont worry about the 27th  something else came up. We will have to do something though. Soon.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> oh dont worry about the 27th  something else came up. We will have to do something though. Soon.



OK..but you do need to come by the digs one day, and chill for a while...


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> OK..but you do need to come by the digs one day, and chill for a while...


oh hell ya.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				toppick08 said:
			
		

> Thanks......
> 
> Just got the Holiday blues..



is that better or worse than the holiday poo's?


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> tell me about it,  plus I have a headache.
> 
> I cant biotch to much though. I had a good night.
> 
> Wasnt "great" but deffinately "good"...


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


>


wanna nuggle?


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> wanna nuggle?



I :heart: nuggle - especially when it's cold.


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> I :heart: nuggle - especially when it's cold.


You havent seen the thread yet have you ) Told you I would make something just for you


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> is that better or worse than the holiday poo's?





probably better......


----------



## UncleBacon

every freakin day and ever freakin night 
I wanna freak you girl yout body is so freakin tight


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> tell me about it,  plus I have a headache.
> 
> I cant biotch to much though. I had a good night.
> 
> Wasnt "great" but deffinately "good"...



whats with your holiday blues??

and u arse!



dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> is that better or worse than the holiday poo's?



when u come home???



migtig said:


>



nice meeting u last night 



UncleBacon said:


> every freakin day and ever freakin night
> I wanna freak you girl yout body is so freakin tight



why thanks hun


----------



## tyky




----------



## UncleBacon

speaking of circus midgets.....


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I got in last night.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> whats with your holiday blues??
> 
> and u arse!


and why am I an azz Go ahead and explain. 

My holiday bluez are because Ill be spending x-mas eve and day at home looking at barnyard porn by myself.


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> and why am I an azz Go ahead and explain.
> 
> My holiday bluez are because Ill be spending x-mas eve and day at home looking at barnyard porn by myself.




any porn is better than the porn that you played the other night


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I got in last night.



yay!!!!!



4d2008 said:


> and why am I an azz Go ahead and explain.
> 
> My holiday bluez are because Ill be spending x-mas eve and day at home looking at barnyard porn by myself.



ok i wont explain...

wanna watch it together? ill be roaming the streets since i have no home lol



UncleBacon said:


> any porn is better than the porn that you played the other night




should i bring some tonight?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ok i wont explain... *Chicken chit*.
> wanna watch it together? ill be roaming the streets since i have no home lol
> should i bring some tonight?


Yes and yes


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Yes and yes



never rubbing your back again!

ill just make sure u have a great night tonight


you arse!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ill just make sure u have a great night tonight


THAT WAS AMAZING BY THE WAY. THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH.


----------



## 4d2008

BUBBLEWRAP http://www.therightfoot.net/mystuff/whatever/swf/bubblewrap.swf 
if any of you get bored today.


----------



## kvj21075

!!!! my day just got sooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> !!!! my day just got sooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better


 and why is that?


----------



## frozenrain

Just waiting ...................................................................................


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> tell me about it,  plus I have a headache.
> 
> I cant biotch to much though. I had a good night.
> 
> Wasnt "great" but deffinately "good"...


   aww someone need to step up their game?



migtig said:


> I :heart: nuggle - especially when it's cold.


NUGGLE ME!!!



4d2008 said:


> BUBBLEWRAP http://www.therightfoot.net/mystuff/whatever/swf/bubblewrap.swf
> if any of you get bored today.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> and why is that?


i think i might have ruined a certain something for a certain someone ) ive been waiting for some type of karma to hit that person back!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> aww someone need to step up their game?


Nope.


----------



## frozenrain

Still waiting..................................................


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Nope.



Wasn't referring to you, I was taking a cheap shot at someone else


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> aww someone need to step up their game?
> 
> 
> NUGGLE ME!!!


we already discussed this, you need game in order to step it up


----------



## Beta84

frozenrain said:


> Still waiting..................................................



whatcha waitin for?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i think i might have ruined a certain something for a certain someone ) ive been waiting for some type of karma to hit that person back!


well depending on what you did to ruin that I hope the karma doesnt come back and ruin a certain something else..


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> Wasn't referring to you, I was taking a cheap shot at someone else


coming from the guy that cant...... ohhhhhh i better not. i like you too much


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> well depending on what you did to ruin that I hope the karma doesnt come back and ruin a certain something else..


he deserves it ) i just hope he loses his job over it


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> coming from the guy that cant...... ohhhhhh i better not. i like you too much


take the shot at him, I dont like him anymore. He is dead to me.


----------



## misshelper




----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> we already discussed this, you need game in order to step it up


I'd be sittin pretty if I had his game!  Don't doubt it  



kvj21075 said:


> coming from the guy that cant...... ohhhhhh i better not. i like you too much


  i'd like to find out where that sentence was going!



kvj21075 said:


> he deserves it ) i just hope he loses his job over it


hmmmm


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> take the shot at him, I dont like him anymore. He is dead to me.





well guess what?  YA DEAD TO ME!


----------



## jwwb2000

My liver isn't happy today


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> well guess what? YA DEAD TO ME!


C*NT!


Speaking of which are they coming out tonight?


----------



## frozenrain

Beta84 said:


> whatcha waitin for?



just to win      .......and


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> My liver isn't happy today


wonder why 
day 1 
day 2 
day 3


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> wonder why
> day 1
> day 2
> day 3


----------



## kvj21075

who all is coming out tonight


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> who all is coming out tonight



Not I.


----------



## kvj21075

i want rottisserie chicken and chocolate donuts!


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> who all is coming out tonight


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> and why am I an azz Go ahead and explain.
> 
> My holiday bluez are because Ill be spending x-mas eve and day at home looking at barnyard porn by myself.



maybe not, I don't want you not coming just because  has  in town and then  doesn't even show up until after everything is over because  has family to see that night.  my night will already be boring now and that isn't what I wanted which is why I wanted to do this.  so don't quit on me yet!  


oh and 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	


	

		
			
		

		
	
 agrees with me.


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


>


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


>



yup me and 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	


	

		
			
		

		
	
  will be there


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> maybe not, I don't want you not coming just because  has  in town and then  doesn't even show up until after everything is over because  has family to see that night.  my night will already be boring now and that isn't what I wanted which is why I wanted to do this.  so don't quit on me yet!
> 
> 
> oh and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agrees with me.


stop taking away my xmas plans!!!!    if i end up alone on xmas, im coming after you


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> who all is coming out tonight


meeeeeeeeeee



kvj21075 said:


> stop taking away my xmas plans!!!!    if i end up alone on xmas, im coming after you


uhh i thought u and I were gonna  for xmas.  What the hell?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i want rottisserie chicken and chocolate donuts!


Thats not going to happen. 


dn0121 said:


> maybe not, I don't want you not coming just because  has  in town and then  doesn't even show up until after everything is over because  has family to see that night. my night will already be boring now and that isn't what I wanted which is why I wanted to do this. so don't quit on me yet!
> 
> 
> oh and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agrees with me.


 love the attach. looks just like her  and we will see what happens when that time comes. If I do come then Im bringing  with me though.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> meeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> uhh i thought u and I were gonna  for xmas.  What the hell?


ok  as long as im not alone, so should i buy extra wine?


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Thats not going to happen.
> 
> love the attach. looks just like her  and we will see what happens when that time comes. If I do come then Im bringing  with me though.



of course! 

and I shrunk her so now her eye works.


----------



## jwwb2000

Hey......can someone help me hang a mirror this afternoon?


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Hey......can someone help me hang a mirror this afternoon?


is it on the ceiling above the bed?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> of course!


well I dont know,  is being a pain in my azz at this moment so we will see if I bring THAT one. 



jwwb2000 said:


> Hey......can someone help me hang a mirror this afternoon?


Tomorrow would probably be better for me. around dinner time ish.


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> is it on the ceiling above the bed?



No 

It is going in the living room.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Tomorrow would probably be better for me. around dinner time ish.




I should be done working at Charlie's about that time tomorrow......


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I should be done working at Charlie's about that time tomorrow......


Great expect 2 for dinner tomorrow In fact Tomorrow is now  night at your place. Ill let  and  know.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Great expect 2 for dinner tomorrow In fact Tomorrow is now  night at your place. Ill let  and  know.



Whatever works


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> No
> 
> It is going in the living room.



do you have the hardware and the tools?  I use Hercules hooks for almost everything now though.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> ok  as long as im not alone, so should i buy extra wine?



whatever makes u drunk!  i prefer beer or liquor


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> No
> 
> It is going in the living room.


would u like it in the bedroom?


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> well I dont know,  is being a pain in my azz at this moment so we will see if I bring THAT one.



If not you still have 12 days.  Im sure you will have 3 or 4 more to choose from by then


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> do you have the hardware and the tools? I use Hercules hooks for almost everything now though.


When the hell did bacon make that quote


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> whatever makes u drunk!  i prefer beer or liquor


i dont get sick off wine, so i figure for a holiday, i just want to be happy drunk


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> If not you still have 12 days. Im sure you will have 3 or 4 more to choose from by then


Jesus you should have seen last night. Got hit on 3 times in 30 minutes Love me some cougars!


----------



## jwwb2000

dn0121 said:


> do you have the hardware and the tools?  I use Hercules hooks for almost everything now though.



I will get the stuff to put in the wall this afternoon.....


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i dont get sick off wine, so i figure for a holiday, i just want to be happy drunk



sounds like a plan 

I need food...


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> sounds like a plan
> 
> I need food...


i could really use some chicken and donuts right now...


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> sounds like a plan
> 
> I need food...


 


kvj21075 said:


> i could really use some chicken and donuts right now...


By the way, your both dead to me if you make me change my holiday plans.

Actually your both dead to me anyways so eff it.


----------



## Gtmustang88

i am just waking up. Mornin


----------



## 4d2008

Gtmustang88 said:


> i am just waking up. Mornin


holy crap Even on the weekends I cant sleep in this late


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Happy Friday


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Happy Friday



Did you get the invite yet for tonight?

He must really hate you if not...


----------



## Gtmustang88

4d2008 said:


> holy crap Even on the weekends I cant sleep in this late



Lol, i only woke up because I want to get to the gym soon and I need to wash the cars today before it gets dark.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Did you get the invite yet for tonight?
> 
> He must really hate you if not...



damnit Ford!  what the bell are you doing!  don't tell the Dr about it or we won't have the choice pickens of all the chikens.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Did you get the invite yet for tonight?
> 
> He must really hate you if not...



i thought u were driving him!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> By the way, your both dead to me if you make me change my holiday plans.
> 
> Actually your both dead to me anyways so eff it.



no one clues me in on anything, all i know is DN is taking u away from me 



4d2008 said:


> holy crap Even on the weekends I cant sleep in this late




im glad u work tomorrow


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no one clues me in on anything, all i know is DN is taking u away from me
> im glad u work tomorrow


Ill clue you in later and um ya
about tomorrow. 



I think Ill PM this to you.


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> Ill clue you in later and um ya
> about tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ill PM this to you.



I never get pm's


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> I never get pm's


----------



## kvj21075

frozenrain said:


> I never get pm's


ohhhhhhhhhhhh but u do!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Did you get the invite yet for tonight?
> 
> He must really hate you if not...







dn0121 said:


> damnit Ford!  what the bell are you doing!  don't tell the Dr about it or we won't have the choice pickens of all the chikens.


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> I never get pm's


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


>





kvj21075 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh but u do!


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


>



 I didn't get an invite either


----------



## kvj21075

frozenrain said:


>


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I didn't get an invite either



We should have our own party  I have a buy one get one free coupon from StrippersAnytime.com...and you can even supply the pole (that gets us another discount)


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> We should have our own party  I have a buy one get one free coupon from StrippersAnytime.com...and you can even supply the pole (that gets us another discount)



Work is tranforming our basement over the winter, stage bar and I want a disco ball!!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I didn't get an invite either


 


pcjohnnyb said:


> We should have our own party  I have a buy one get one free coupon from StrippersAnytime.com...and you can even supply the pole (that gets us another discount)


ya know if you wanted to join tonight Im sure you could just pm me and Ill call  to let that person know.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> ya know if you wanted to join tonight Im sure you could just pm me and Ill call  to let that person know.



You have so much pull around these parts  
Seriously though, I was just playin along.  I don't really wanna go to something I wasn't invited to :shrug: (and I'm supposed to be helping B babysit tonight ).  Where is this thing at?  Like, area, not whose house it is


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> You have so much pull around these parts
> Seriously though, I was just playin along.  I don't really wanna go to something I wasn't invited to :shrug: (and I'm supposed to be helping B babysit tonight ).  Where is this thing at?  Like, area, not whose house it is


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> You have so much pull around these parts
> Seriously though, I was just playin along.  I don't really wanna go to something I wasn't invited to :shrug: (and I'm supposed to be helping B babysit tonight ).  Where is this thing at?  Like, area, not whose house it is


in my pants!


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> You have so much pull around these parts
> Seriously though, I was just playin along. I don't really wanna go to something I wasn't invited to :shrug: (and I'm supposed to be helping B babysit tonight ). Where is this thing at? Like, area, not whose house it is


 


tyky said:


>


 


kvj21075 said:


> in my pants!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> in my pants!



in that case, i'll be coming early.


----------



## dn0121

Beta84 said:


> in that case, i'll be coming early.



beta I feel you are ignoring my smart azz comments.  usually you would be right there with something back.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> in that case, i'll be coming early.


darnit, you always cum too soon


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> in that case, i'll be cuming early.



fixed

Thay have pills for that ya know


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> in that case, i'll be coming early.





kvj21075 said:


> darnit, you always cum too soon



Ah.  You got him...I was going to take that one all the way 



tyky said:


> fixed
> 
> Thay have pills for that ya know


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> beta I feel you are ignoring my smart azz comments.  usually you would be right there with something back.


i must have missed what u said!



kvj21075 said:


> darnit, you always cum too soon


I kno.  Sorry 



pcjohnnyb said:


> Ah.  You got him...I was going to take that one all the way



nah...i stepped into that one willingly.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> nah...i stepped into that one willingly.



Figured you'd make it public knowledge so the ladies aren't disappointed when it happens?


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> Figured you'd make it public knowledge so the ladies aren't disappointed when it happens?



depends on how good they are.  kvj is top notch


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> depends on how good they are. kvj is top notch


:cough cough: 4ds still online.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> depends on how good they are.  kvj is top notch


Bringing the A game baby tonight!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Bringing the A game baby tonight!


AGAIN 
4ds still online.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> Bringing the A game baby tonight!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


>


wtf.
fine 
4ds logging off.


----------



## Beta84

erm uhhh kvj isn't this our own private thread?  why does it feel like someone is stalking us 

oh well.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> wtf.
> fine
> 4ds logging off.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> erm uhhh kvj isn't this our own private thread?  why does it feel like someone is stalking us
> 
> oh well.


need someone to videotape!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> need someone to videotape!



eh we don't need multiple angles.  i can put up my camera and use the remote.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> eh we don't need multiple angles.  i can put up my camera and use the remote.


----------



## dn0121

Great this time I burned my pot pie.  I hate cooking these things.  30 seconds one way its frozen, the other its burnt.


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Great this time I burned my pot pie.  I hate cooking these things.  30 seconds one way its frozen, the other its burnt.


insert into bum for 44 seconds... perfect!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


>



what, u don't think i do that??  camera sits in a hidden spot, the ladies don't even know it's recording


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> what, u don't think i do that??  camera sits in a hidden spot, the ladies don't even know it's recording


note to self: do not pick nose in betas room anymore jsut cause he left to go clean up...


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> note to self: do not pick nose in betas room anymore jsut cause he left to go clean up...



don't worry, i don't tape anythin but


----------



## kvj21075

.......................


----------



## tyky




----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


>



I didn't tell you, did I?
We just got a guinea pig


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I didn't tell you, did I?
> We just got a guinea pig



congrats

I have been trying to catch up on threads and all I have to say is


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> congrats
> 
> I have been trying to catch up on threads and all I have to say is



Full mooon tonight ....................


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> Jesus you should have seen last night. Got hit on 3 times in 30 minutes Love me some cougars!



but remember, you have "bad boy" eyes


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> but remember, you have "bad boy" eyes


Remind me to Beta for not entertaining you last night. I have to much adhd I cant be in charge of those things.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> Remind me to Beta for not entertaining you last night. I have to much adhd I cant be in charge of those things.



lol it was fine...I would have stayed if I wore a different shirt


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> lol it was fine...I would have stayed if I wore a different shirt


I would have followed you home if you would have lowered that shirt a little more. VERY NICE!


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> but remember, you have "bad boy" eyes






4d2008 said:


> Remind me to Beta for not entertaining you last night. I have to much adhd I cant be in charge of those things.


hey now, I was runnin around like a chicken with my head cut off...til about 10 minutes after she left.  then everything settled down and i was able to stay in one place.  Then I was sad 



withrespect said:


> lol it was fine...I would have stayed if I wore a different shirt


sorry for being a bum!


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> I would have followed you home if you would have lowered that shirt a little more. VERY NICE!



  so many dirty old men...so little time... I got overwhelmed


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I would have followed you home if you would have lowered that shirt a little more. VERY NICE!



Was I *THAT* distracted that I didn't even see an awesome shirt?    damnit to hell!


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> so many dirty old men...so little time... I got overwhelmed


The women were worse, they started following me into different rooms and 1 grabbed my azz while she poured MY BEER 


Beta84 said:


> Was I *THAT* distracted that I didn't even see an awesome shirt?  damnit to hell!


YOU MISSED HER EFFING SHIRT YOU ARE GHEY!!!!!!!! SHE HAS HUGE .....


she has a great set of assets.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> The women were worse, they started following me into different rooms and 1 grabbed my azz while she poured MY BEER
> 
> YOU MISSED HER EFFING SHIRT YOU ARE GHEY!!!!!!!! SHE HAS HUGE .....
> 
> 
> she has a great set of assets.



  ok, thats enough...shouldnt have brought up the shirt


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> ok, thats enough...shouldnt have brought up the shirt


you know Im just playing with you, you didnt look bad or :slutty: it really was a nice shirt. Honest.  Dont be so self conscious. You really did look good.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

had to be better than Mclovin's sweater.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> The women were worse, they started following me into different rooms and 1 grabbed my azz while she poured MY BEER
> 
> YOU MISSED HER EFFING SHIRT YOU ARE GHEY!!!!!!!! SHE HAS HUGE .....
> 
> 
> she has a great set of assets.



  

I told u...runnin around like a chicken with its head cut off.  I was very stressed til I finally got to sit down and take everything in, but that wasn't til after she left


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> The women were worse, they started following me into different rooms and 1 grabbed my azz while she poured MY BEER
> 
> YOU MISSED HER EFFING SHIRT YOU ARE GHEY!!!!!!!! SHE HAS HUGE .....
> 
> 
> she has a great set of assets.



Why do I always miss the good times?


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> had to be better than Mclovin's sweater.



it's on like donkey kong biiiiiotch!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				Beta84 said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> had to be better than Mclovin's sweater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's on like donkey kong biiiiiotch!
Click to expand...


finally I've been waiting all day for a reponse.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Why do I always miss the good times?


because we arent cool enough for you to come down south you expect us to come to you all the time.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

did plans get changed . I can't keep up on my phone.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> did plans get changed . I can't keep up on my phone.


no plans are still the same for tonight


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> no plans are still the same for tonight


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


>


I told you if you wanted to come alls you had to do is PM me and Ill tell  and  will get ahold of you... You didnt... Your loss.


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> finally I've been waiting all day for a reponse.



whatchoo talkin bout willis, i responded to somethin u said earlier!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				pcjohnnyb said:
			
		

> 4d2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no plans are still the same for tonight
Click to expand...


quit ur biotching and come out.  we need someone to throw in the river.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> because we arent cool enough for you to come down south you expect us to come to you all the time.



You're right. I need to get down south more. 

Oh and you are the coolest mf'er I know.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> I told you if you wanted to come alls you had to do is PM me and Ill tell  and  will get ahold of you... You didnt... Your loss.



We're not going anyway 
So was it seriously at your beach all along or is it somewhere else?  I'm so lost now


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> You're right. I need to get down south more.
> 
> Oh and you are the coolest mf'er I know.





pcjohnnyb said:


> We're not going anyway
> So was it seriously at your beach all along or is it somewhere else? I'm so lost now


Nothing even close to my place tonight.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				Beta84 said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> finally I've been waiting all day for a reponse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatchoo talkin bout willis, i responded to somethin u said earlier!
Click to expand...


lmao I think I'm going to wear a Cosbyesque sweater in ur honor tonight.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> lmao I think I'm going to wear a Cosbyesque sweater in ur honor tonight.


Ill wear a red turtle neck


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				4d2008 said:
			
		

> Ill wear a red turtle neck



I wish I still had some of my parents 80s sweaters. they were awful.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I still had some of my parents 80s sweaters. they were awful.


Im actually being serious its a nice sweater last night I wore a green one. tonight will be red.


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> lmao I think I'm going to wear a Cosbyesque sweater in ur honor tonight.





4d2008 said:


> Ill wear a red turtle neck





4d2008 said:


> Im actually being serious its a nice sweater last night I wore a green one. tonight will be red.



basically these 3 posts answered each thing i was gonna say one after the other so i guess i'm good.  thanks 4D!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> basically these 3 posts answered each thing i was gonna say one after the other so i guess i'm good. thanks 4D!


----------



## dn0121

Beta84 said:


> basically these 3 posts answered each thing i was gonna say one after the other so i guess i'm good.  thanks 4D!


----------



## ovred




----------



## smdavis65

ovred said:


>



FU ovred. I win.


----------



## tyky

I just taught the kids how to do the Cupid Shuffle


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> I just taught the kids how to do the Cupid Shuffle



good for you. I still win.


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> good for you. I still win.



Want me to teach you


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> Want me to teach you



yes. oh, and I win.


----------



## Beta84




----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


>



and how are we feeling this morning?


----------



## UncleBacon

Jameo said:


> and how are we feeling this morning?




hahahahaha no comment hahahahahahaha


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> hahahahaha no comment hahahahahahaha



Did you make in the woods or did you just dream about bambi?


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


> and how are we feeling this morning?



Feelin great!


----------



## toppick08

I win....big time....fruck y'all


----------



## Beta84

yup u win


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> I win....big time....fruck y'all



what did you win


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> what did you win



:shrug:


----------



## UncleBacon

Jameo said:


> Did you make in the woods or did you just dream about bambi?





heading out in about an hour to get the evening push


----------



## tyky




----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



What have you been doing tonight?


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))


----------



## jwwb2000

Nothing like right out of the oven freshly baked chocolate chip cookies


----------



## toppick08

jwwb2000 said:


> Nothing like right out of the oven freshly baked chocolate chip cookies


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Nothing like right out of the oven freshly baked chocolate chip cookies



I saw you the other day in my neighborhood


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> Nothing like right out of the oven freshly baked chocolate chip cookies



breakfast!  thanks again


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> Nothing like right out of the oven freshly baked chocolate chip cookies



  so warm and yummy


----------



## ovred




----------



## MyPersonalDecoy

ovred said:


>



Are you an MPD created for the sole purpose of typing  in this thread?


----------



## tyky

MyPersonalDecoy said:


> Are you an MPD created for the sole purpose of typing  in this thread?



we got more ONCE


----------



## Kain99

Rules have changed ....last person to pst in this thread tonight wins!  

Shut it down boys!


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Rules have changed ....last person to pst in this thread tonight wins!
> 
> Shut it down boys!


----------



## kris31280

Kain99 said:


> Rules have changed ....last person to pst in this thread tonight wins!
> 
> Shut it down boys!


Oooh ooh... so I could win?


----------



## tyky

kris31280 said:


> Oooh ooh... so I could win?


----------



## kris31280

tyky said:


>


I'll thumb wrestle you for it...


----------



## tater

Kain99 said:


> Rules have changed ....last person to pst in this thread tonight wins!
> 
> Shut it down boys!




  you're just skeered my tread is gonna catch up to yours


----------



## Kain99

Give it up ladies. I'm calling out sick tomorrow.


----------



## Kain99

tater said:


> you're just skeered my tread is gonna catch up to yours



Maybe a lil'


----------



## tyky

kris31280 said:


> I'll thumb wrestle you for it...


nah, I might break a nail


Kain99 said:


> Give it up ladies. I'm calling out sick tomorrow.


----------



## LusbyMom

Kain99 said:


> Give it up ladies. I'm calling out sick tomorrow.



My kids just  So it looks like I will be home tomorrow too!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> My kids just  So it looks like I will be home tomorrow too!



ewww, that sucks!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> ewww, that sucks!



Hey at least it hit the toilet this time instead of my carpet  I think it might have just been to much cake from the birthday party today.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Hey at least it hit the toilet this time instead of my carpet  I think it might have just been to much cake from the birthday party today.



  when my oldest was around 2 he got sick and Work was holding him and he barfed and Work screamed like a girl and threw him like 2 feet, it was the funniest thing and the worst.  I have never let him live it down, that and when he got peed on


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> when my oldest was around 2 he got sick and Work was holding him and he barfed and Work screamed like a girl and threw him like 2 feet, it was the funniest thing and the worst.  I have never let him live it down, that and when he got peed on



 I bet he will be thrilled that you told all of us about it... I can't believe he threw him. 

Hey work  Don't throw your kid.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I bet he will be thrilled that you told all of us about it... I can't believe he threw him.
> 
> Hey work  Don't throw your kid.



 he doesn't "do" throw up


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> he doesn't "do" throw up



I don't do throw up either. Not to long ago oldest barfed all of the stairs coming up... and then got to the top and barfed at the top. By the time she got to the bathroom she was done   Daddy did all the clean up. If I have to clean it up I will


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I don't do throw up either. Not to long ago oldest barfed all of the stairs coming up... and then got to the top and barfed at the top. By the time she got to the bathroom she was done   Daddy did all the clean up. If I have to clean it up I will



For some reason I can handle it but I can't handle dog accidents


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> For some reason I can handle it but I can't handle dog accidents



 The kids get the dog accidents!


----------



## toppick08

Well, looks like I win.


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> Well, looks like I win.


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


>


----------



## toppick08

warneckutz said:


>





You hooked me up........Holy Shiat, I'll need some help.


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


>





toppick08 said:


> You hooked me up........Holy Shiat, I'll need some help.



:shrug:


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> :shrug:



This is mens talk...


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hi.


----------



## withrespect

toppick08 said:


> This is mens talk...



no wonder I'm lost...


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


>



*Yep*..

we really should plan a fishing trip.


----------



## Beta84




----------



## kvj21075

warneckutz said:


>







kelb said:


>







GypsyQueen said:


> Hi.







4d2008 said:


>







Beta84 said:


>


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


>



WHORE!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> WHORE!


you know it!


----------



## jwwb2000

Tonight is gingerbread cookie making along with decorating the house.


----------



## toppick08

Well..I need to hook and book...........later peeps.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Tonight is gingerbread cookie making along with decorating the house.


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

i just got stuck in a grate thing outside  and almost fell  but this trucker caught me  but he caught me by my left boob


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> i just got stuck in a grate thing outside  and almost fell  but this trucker caught me  but he caught me by my left boob



OMG !!!!!!!!!!   LMFAO   dont you hate when that happens?!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> OMG !!!!!!!!!!   LMFAO   dont you hate when that happens?!!!!!


getting stuck in grates? yes! getting felt up by dirty old truckers???? No! (why do u think i wear my pointy heels?)


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> getting stuck in grates? yes! getting felt up by dirty old truckers???? No! (why do u think i wear my pointy heels?)



lol to each her own....


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Well..I need to hook and book...........later peeps.


Im getting some ink done tonight if you want to join, I know you were talking about getting a tat.


tyky said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im getting some ink done tonight if you want to join, I know you were talking about getting a tat.


i want new ink (


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i just got stuck in a grate thing outside  and almost fell  but this trucker caught me  but he caught me by my left boob


  that's the best way to catch you.  actually your right one might be a lil better.  not sure.  :shrug:



kvj21075 said:


> i want new ink (



then go with 4D u whiny baby!


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> i want new ink (



I get new ink after the holidays 


I was trying to set something up for this past Saturday BUT it will be after someone gets back from the holidays


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> I get new ink after the holidays
> 
> 
> I was trying to set something up for this past Saturday BUT it will be after someone gets back from the holidays



My skin keeps absorbing my dayum tattoo


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> Im getting some ink done tonight if you want to join, I know you were talking about getting a tat.



lol I have two and they both hurt so bad...totally worth the pain evil, but D*MN


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> lol I have two and they both hurt so bad...totally worth the pain evil, but D*MN


I can handle the pain but my tat's are in easy spots as well. My calf, arm and back. so  on me (at least they arent small tat's)... I hear the worst is the chest and that's where my next one will be itll come around my shoulder, back, ribs, waist to stomach and I hear all of that sucks. So, cant wait for that.  (sometime next year).

I think we need to get a group thing tonight and everyone come out for tat's /piercings then dinner after...


----------



## warneckutz

kvj21075 said:


> i want new ink (



I've thought about one and considered one for years... no idea what to get though or where to get it...


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> I can handle the pain but my tat's are in easy spots as well. My calf, arm and back. so  on me (at least they arent small tat's)... I hear the worst is the chest and that's where my next one will be itll come around my shoulder, back, ribs, waist to stomach and I hear all of that sucks. So, cant wait for that.  (sometime next year).
> 
> I think we need to get a group thing tonight and everyone come out for tat's /piercings then dinner after...



lol that would be fun... but I have enough tattoos and piercings.... and none of them show so I can still look like a lady when I have to.


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> I've thought about one and considered one for years... no idea what to get though or where to get it...



You should get a barbell  LMAO  JK.  You should get an arm band...  Your arms would look good with it.


----------



## kvj21075

i dont know what i want to get yet. i really have to think about it ...... but im getting that itch


----------



## 4d2008

warneckutz said:


> I've thought about one and considered one for years... no idea what to get though or where to get it...


you should come out, just dont get one tonight. You might get an idea from something they have inside one of the books or on the wall BUT DONT GET ONE! Just get a better idea.


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> My skin keeps absorbing my dayum tattoo


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I can handle the pain but my tat's are in easy spots as well. My calf, arm and back. so  on me (at least they arent small tat's)... I hear the worst is the chest and that's where my next one will be itll come around my shoulder, back, ribs, waist to stomach and I hear all of that sucks. So, cant wait for that.  (sometime next year).
> 
> I think we need to get a group thing tonight and everyone come out for tat's /piercings then dinner after...


yeah Bacon was talkin about how much of a ##### that is.  I'm never getting a piercing or tat...just no desire whatsoever.  Plus I think there is something about not being allowed in a jewish cemetary so I'll call religious reasons too!   

i'm all about dinner afterwards though!  



kvj21075 said:


> i dont know what i want to get yet. i really have to think about it ...... but im getting that itch



Get my name on your ass.  or my handprint.  your choice.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> i'm all about dinner afterwards though!


you wont be invited.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> yeah Bacon was talkin about how much of a ##### that is.  I'm never getting a piercing or tat...just no desire whatsoever.  Plus I think there is something about not being allowed in a jewish cemetary so I'll call religious reasons too!
> 
> i'm all about dinner afterwards though!
> 
> 
> 
> Get my name on your ass.  or my handprint.  your choice.


i dont think my arse is big enough for your big fat chubby obese hand


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> I can handle the pain but my tat's are in easy spots as well. My calf, arm and back. so  on me (at least they arent small tat's)... I hear the worst is the chest and that's where my next one will be itll come around my shoulder, back, ribs, waist to stomach and I hear all of that sucks. So, cant wait for that.  (sometime next year).
> 
> I think we need to get a group thing tonight and everyone come out for tat's /piercings then dinner after...



Did someone say piercings? 

Who does your ink?


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> Did someone say piercings?
> 
> Who does your ink?


Each of my tat's have been done by someone and somewhere else soooo cant really answer that lmao... Tonight Ill be going to Underground.


----------



## warneckutz

4d2008 said:


> Each of my tat's have been done by someone and somewhere else soooo cant really answer that lmao... Tonight Ill be going to Underground.



Where is Underground?


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> you wont be invited.


----------



## 4d2008

warneckutz said:


> Where is Underground?


down in my neck of the woods so Im sure you need to cook your meals or something tonight


----------



## warneckutz

4d2008 said:


> down in my neck of the woods so Im sure you need to cook your meals or something tonight



I do, I do... gotta keep on top of that.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> you wont be invited.


i think i have better dinner plans tonight anyway!  



kvj21075 said:


> i dont think my arse is big enough for your big fat chubby obese hand


oh my hands aren't chubby and u know it!  that's just my stomach and ass and some other stuff


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> i think i have better dinner plans tonight anyway!
> 
> 
> oh my hands aren't chubby and u know it!  that's just my stomach and ass and some other stuff


better for me to sleep on my dear


----------



## Chain729

Beta84 said:


> yeah Bacon was talkin about how much of a ##### that is.  I'm never getting a piercing or tat...just no desire whatsoever.  Plus I think there is something about not being allowed in a jewish cemetary so I'll call religious reasons too!
> 
> i'm all about dinner afterwards though!
> 
> 
> 
> Get my name on your ass.  or my handprint.  your choice.



Nowadays they'll bury you.  Piercings they don't B&M about, but tats are still against the rules... at least Sephardic Orthodox.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> better for me to sleep on my dear


yep yep.  i'm comfy!



Chain729 said:


> Nowadays they'll bury you.  Piercings they don't B&M about, but tats are still against the rules... at least Sephardic Orthodox.


yeah mainly the tats thing these days...but i could care less about getting any piercings either.  so i don't know what the actual rules are.


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


and your  why?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> and your  why?



sex coma.  my bad


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> and your  why?


because


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> sex coma.  my bad


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> because


glad we had that talk.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> glad we had that talk.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


:shrug: what?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: what?


i had no pancakes this morning


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i had no pancakes this morning


your choice.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> your choice.


fine! bring me some grilled cheese then


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> fine! bring me some grilled cheese then



that's not how it works.  u want his grilled cheese, u drive ur happy ass over there and get it!  same thing if u want mine.  no special deliveries!!!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> that's not how it works.  u want his grilled cheese, u drive ur happy ass over there and get it!  same thing if u want mine.  no special deliveries!!!


Grilled cheese tomorrow????


and my arse is not happy right now


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> Grilled cheese tomorrow????
> 
> 
> and my arse is not happy right now



if u come by and bring grilled cheese supplies, we can make u some grilled cheese!

and come over here and i'll spank ur arse for ya so it feels better


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> if u come by and bring grilled cheese supplies, we can make u some grilled cheese!
> 
> and come over here and i'll spank ur arse for ya so it feels better


do u like wheat bread? and what about tomatoe soup lol


----------



## FizGig

its such a beautiful day out. I wish I didn't have to work. I hope it stays this way when I get off


----------



## kvj21075

FizGig said:


> its such a beautiful day out. I wish I didn't have to work. I hope it stays this way when I get off


sooooo when are you getting off? hehehhehe


----------



## 4d2008

FizGig said:


> its such a beautiful day out. I wish I didn't have to work. I hope it stays this way when I get off


it is effing gorgeous out today.


----------



## FizGig

kvj21075 said:


> sooooo when are you getting off? hehehhehe



not soon enough


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> it is effing gorgeous out today.



I know.  Im glad I picked today to wear a skirt.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Goooooooooooood Afternoon!


----------



## UncleBacon

and boredom hits big time


----------



## Chain729

Beta84 said:


> yep yep.  i'm comfy!
> 
> 
> yeah mainly the tats thing these days...but i could care less about getting any piercings either.  so i don't know what the actual rules are.



I'll have to double check.  I know what earrings originally meant, though with dad, no one cared- even my grandfather who was strict until the day he died.

Of course, there is that whole "no self-mutilation" thing.  As for burial, they buried one of my uncles with his full back done.  :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> and boredom hits big time


its to nice of a day to be at work, Im outta here. To much going on as well. Time to slip away into the sunshine.


----------



## rich70

Good afternoon all. I'm a little late today so I win!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> do u like wheat bread? and what about tomatoe soup lol



wheat is ok.  tomatoE soup?  I'm gonna hafta get more info on this...


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> wheat is ok.  tomatoE soup?  I'm gonna hafta get more info on this...


what other info u need?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> what other info u need?


he doesnt get the tomatoe.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> what other info u need?



nobody ever explained the tomatoe to me


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> nobody ever explained the tomatoe to me


 

ohhh im sorry i meant tomato soup


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ohhh im sorry i meant tomato soup


good call..


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> ohhh im sorry i meant tomato soup



it's ok i guess.  i don't think i wanna know what tomatoe is anymore.


----------



## tyky




----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


>





ALL OF MY HARD WORK GONE TO RUIN!  



not even stupid Black Francis figured it out.  Oh well.


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> ALL OF MY HARD WORK GONE TO RUIN!
> 
> 
> 
> not even stupid Black Francis figured it out.  Oh well.



bored huh


----------



## kelb




----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> bored huh


earlier I was.  did u see how many threads I had to post in to knock this thing down to the second page!!



kelb said:


>



ouch don't fall like that


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>



whereya been


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> whereya been



working.. I'm STILL working.. I just needed to break up the monotony of the day


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> earlier I was.  did u see how many threads I had to post in to knock this thing down to the second page!!
> 
> 
> 
> ouch don't fall like that


----------



## ovred




----------



## workaholic




----------



## tyky

ovred said:


>


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


>



wow that's nice azz


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> wow that's nice azz



Thanks for tossing my salad tonight.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Thanks for tossing my salad tonight.



if all you need it a lil  to make you happy, I will  you all over town baybay


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> if all you need it a lil  to make you happy, I will  you all over town baybay



I prefer to do that act in private.    Any other that you want to do all over town is fine.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I prefer to do that act in private.    Any other that you want to do all over town is fine.



 at *$'s


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> at *$'s



How about getting busy in a Burger King Bathroom?

Cause I am Spunky, I like my oatmeal lumpy, and in the 69 my nose will tickle your rear.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> How about getting busy in a Burger King Bathroom?
> 
> Cause I am Spunky, I like my oatmeal lumpy, and in the 69 my nose will tickle your rear.



now that's 
psst your showing your age


----------



## toppick08

Can't sleep.....

winner


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> Can't sleep.....
> 
> winner



I was just going to say the same thing..Well sleepy thoughts -it will be time to wake up soon













I win however


----------



## toppick08

not so fast...


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> not so fast...



 uh uh I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toppick08

Scorpions !!




no one like you.....


----------



## 4d2008

<--- Green Tea  



Time to switch to the hard stuff I think.


----------



## UncleBacon

I hope this rain stops so I can play hockey


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> I hope this rain stops so I can play hockey


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


>



Give me a pm.....


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> <--- Green Tea
> 
> 
> 
> Time to switch to the hard stuff I think.



probably a good plan.  u kno who else drinks that green tea crap right?


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> probably a good plan. u kno who else drinks that green tea crap right?


:shrug: alot of people I know :shrug:

Went over to 's house the other day, she had this sweet apple chamomile (sp)? it was really good.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: alot of people I know :shrug:
> 
> Went over to 's house the other day, she had this sweet apple chamomile (sp)? it was really good.



wtf is that?     oh and i heard u went over there.  i guess  didn't remember the ruphies incident?


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> wtf is that?  oh and i heard u went over there. i guess  didn't remember the ruphies incident?


wtf is what?
and how did you know I went over there?  

What did I do last night? After everything...



stalker


----------



## toppick08

Didn't sleep at all last night.........now my eye is twitching.....


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Didn't sleep at all last night.........now my eye is twitching.....


My eye is STILL doing that  like every single day.... I really need to talk to the doc about that one of these days...


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> My eye is STILL doing that  like every single day.... I really need to talk to the doc about that one of these days...



Yes you do.everyday is too much........mine does it during those "stressful" times.........keep an eye on it(no pun intended)


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> wtf is what?
> and how did you know I went over there?
> 
> What did I do last night? After everything...
> 
> 
> 
> stalker





wtf is that apple thingy


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> wtf is that apple thingy


tea. it was good. :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

Here I am!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Here I am!!!


and you dont know how to answer a text!  (but in a good way)


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> and you dont know how to answer a text!  (but in a good way)


u didnt answer mine last night....


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> u didnt answer mine last night....


cause I was sleeping :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> wtf is that apple thingy


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> wtf is that apple thingy


ill assume im not getting love back because you are emailing me back?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> Here I am!!!



 

I was doing work!  SHEESH!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Um. Hi.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Um. Hi.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> I was doing work!  SHEESH!


no excuses


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


>



  I so seepy   Give me butt rubbins peas?


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> I so seepy   Give me butt rubbins peas?



hi!  

  don't mind me, just watching...

oh and ur needed in another thread where 4D said I'm not sweet and innocent!


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> I so seepy   Give me butt rubbins peas?


yes please!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> yes please!



um ur supposed to be giving the butt rubbins.  GET TO IT!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> um ur supposed to be giving the butt rubbins.  GET TO IT!


and where the eff are you? are you actually working??? i sent you 3 links to 3 different place swe should move to ) Check your email!!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> hi!
> 
> don't mind me, just watching...
> 
> oh and ur needed in another thread where 4D said I'm not sweet and innocent!



Sweet and innocent is just an act


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


> hi!
> 
> don't mind me, just watching...
> 
> oh and ur needed in another thread where 4D said I'm not sweet and innocent!



you may need some more.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Sweet and innocent is just an act


i dont care  i like his act. he can lie lie lie fake fake fake as much as he wants to me! i dont hear anyone else complaining about his fake act?


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Sweet and innocent is just an act



I keep seeing you in my neighborhood, do we live in the same neighborhood?


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> I keep seeing you in my neighborhood, do we live in the same neighborhood?


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> I keep seeing you in my neighborhood, do we live in the same neighborhood?



If you are referring to a place off of Willow's......My youngest has daycare over there.


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> If you are referring to a place off of Willow's......My youngest has daycare over there.



Yes I was


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> Yes I was





Just over there for daycare....not stalking.


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Just over there for daycare....not stalking.



  I didn't think you were stalking


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I didn't think you were stalking





Opps, sorry.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> and where the eff are you? are you actually working??? i sent you 3 links to 3 different place swe should move to ) Check your email!!!!


i had work!  



jwwb2000 said:


> Sweet and innocent is just an act


no it's not!  



GypsyQueen said:


> you may need some more.


thanks!  



jwwb2000 said:


> If you are referring to a place off of Willow's......My youngest has daycare over there.


ooo stalkin time! that's near me


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Question: Can anyone explain why lately I've almost constantly had these two areas on the tip of my tongue like 5mm x 5mm of ever-so-slightly swollen taste buds that are so bloody irritating?  I've tried almost everything to get rid of the darn things and nothing has worked   I knawed some of the bastards off last night so now I can't give    I am just hoping they heal right


----------



## Chain729

pcjohnnyb said:


> Question: Can anyone explain why lately I've almost constantly had these two areas on the tip of my tongue like 5mm x 5mm of ever-so-slightly swollen taste buds that are so bloody irritating?  I've tried almost everything to get rid of the darn things and nothing has worked   I knawed some of the bastards off last night so now I can't give    I am just hoping they heal right



If I was half as disgusting as Mojo, I might ask WTH you've been licking...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Chain729 said:


> If I was half as disgusting as Mojo, I might ask WTH you've been licking...



He let me borrow his window on the bus


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> He let me borrow his window on the bus



u might have the herpes :shrug:


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> Question: Can anyone explain why lately I've almost constantly had these two areas on the tip of my tongue like 5mm x 5mm of ever-so-slightly swollen taste buds that are so bloody irritating?  I've tried almost everything to get rid of the darn things and nothing has worked   I knawed some of the bastards off last night so now I can't give    I am just hoping they heal right



...ummmmmm.....



Chain729 said:


> If I was half as disgusting as Mojo, I might ask WTH you've been licking...



I was thinking the same thing, dont worry.



pcjohnnyb said:


> He let me borrow his window on the bus



BHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!



Beta84 said:


> u might have the herpes :shrug:



Can you knaw herpes off?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> u might have the herpes :shrug:



It's not the herpes 
I think I was tested for that before, negative  (these have occured on/off for years, but just very prolonged this time and its pissing me off )

PS: Look under my name.  I'm a doctor, I know the diff between herpes and swollen taste buds 

PPS: 





GypsyQueen said:


> Can you knaw herpes off?


----------



## rich70




----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Question: Can anyone explain why lately I've almost constantly had these two areas on the tip of my tongue like 5mm x 5mm of ever-so-slightly swollen taste buds that are so bloody irritating?  I've tried almost everything to get rid of the darn things and nothing has worked   I knawed some of the bastards off last night so now I can't give    I am just hoping they heal right



inflammed papilla

you probably ate too much of something high in acid since you said you have a few but if it is just one you could have stabbed it with a chip or something but many usually means you ate something acidic, tomatoes can cause it too

Just call me Tyky DDS
10 years in the dental field is my explanation


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>



 back atcha


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> back atcha


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> inflammed papilla
> 
> you probably ate too much of something high in acid since you said you have a few but if it is just one you could have stabbed it with a chip or something but many usually means you ate something acidic, tomatoes can cause it too
> 
> Just call me Tyky DDS
> 10 years in the dental field is my explanation



I figured that was the problem...eating too many tomatoes   
or, one tomatoe too often.


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> inflammed papilla
> 
> you probably ate too much of something high in acid since you said you have a few but if it is just one you could have stabbed it with a chip or something but many usually means you ate something acidic, tomatoes can cause it too
> 
> Just call me Tyky DDS
> 10 years in the dental field is my explanation



Thats 

I love it when you talk dental to me.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

pcjohnnyb said:


> I figured that was the problem...eating too many tomatoes
> or, one tomatoe too often.



PS: all joking aside, thanks for the advice 
Is there any treatment for that?  I sort of diagnosed that myself a week or two ago and just hoped it wasn't something worse , had no idea what to do about it though.  Advil would reduce inflamation I'd guess?


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> PS: all joking aside, thanks for the advice
> Is there any treatment for that?  I sort of diagnosed that myself a week or two ago and just hoped it wasn't something worse , had no idea what to do about it though.  Advil would reduce inflamation I'd guess?



no real treatment, salt water rinses!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> no real treatment, salt water rinses!



 Yes doctor.  How about peroxide rinses instead? :shrug:  It seemed to help a few weeks ago but I only did it once , I always forget...meant to do it this morning even but nope...:fail:


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Yes doctor.  How about peroxide rinses instead? :shrug:  It seemed to help a few weeks ago but I only did it once , I always forget...meant to do it this morning even but nope...:fail:



Rinses don't really help, but it can take up to 2 weeks to go away and if you are getting them constantly there may be an underlying problem such as anemia, diabetes or vitamin deficiency


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> no real treatment, salt water rinses!



Or..........:soakitincider:


----------



## kelb

I WIN!


----------



## toppick08




----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Rinses don't really help, but it can take up to 2 weeks to go away and if you are getting them constantly there may be an underlying problem such as anemia, diabetes or vitamin deficiency




It is most likely the latter...I hope   I don't eat near enough fruits...maybe I should start on a daily vitamin?


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


>


----------



## amotley




----------



## tyky




----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



So you traded in the  for a workout


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> So you traded in the  for a workout



I'm too full, we have brownies, cheesecake, peanut butter fudge and cookies and I am too full from pork chops to eat anything






even virtual popcorn


----------



## amotley




----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I'm too full, we have brownies, cheesecake, peanut butter fudge and cookies and I am too full from pork chops to eat anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even virtual popcorn



Geez if you eat all that stuff imagine what work will say


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Geez if you eat all that stuff imagine what work will say



 what he says
he eats more of that than I do


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> what he says
> he eats more of that than I do



Hubby went to the doctor yesterday. He was freaked out when he came back to work because he had to get on a scale and saw how much he weighed


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> Geez if you eat all that stuff imagine what work will say



I just noticed your 'stalked by oompa loompa[sp ]  -hope it is not too serious.....


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Hubby went to the doctor yesterday. He was freaked out when he came back to work because he had to get on a scale and saw how much he weighed



whatever he's not fat


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> whatever he's not fat



HI Tyky!. do not get me started on doctor's scales.Doctors add 11 pounds to me.So I weighed a 1lb bag of sugar on my scales and it said 1lb-so my scales must be right ? not sure what to believe....


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> I just noticed your 'stalked by oompa loompa[sp ]  -hope it is not too serious.....



 Nah just someone with nothing better to do...


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> whatever he's not fat



Guess his weight


----------



## frozenrain

Lusby mom I meant to reply to you about scales-just tired now.....


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> HI Tyky!. do not get me started on doctor's scales.Doctors add 11 pounds to me.So I weighed a 1lb bag of sugar on my scales and it said 1lb-so my scales must be right ? not sure what to believe....



That's so they can have something to nag you about.


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> Nah just someone with nothing better to do...



O.K .I like your new avatar


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> HI Tyky!. do not get me started on doctor's scales.Doctors add 11 pounds to me.So I weighed a 1lb bag of sugar on my scales and it said 1lb-so my scales must be right ? not sure what to believe....



  11 that's seriously off


LusbyMom said:


> Guess his weight



200 lbs


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> 11 that's seriously off
> 
> 
> 200 lbs



+22


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> +22













whatchu been cookin' that boy


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> whatchu been cookin' that boy



Nothing... to much eating out is the problem  and his late night snacking habits.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Nothing... to much eating out is the problem  and his late night snacking habits.



maybe if you would cook the boy some dinner he wouldn't eat out


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> That's so they can have something to nag you about.



Probably!! I also went to all the bother of wearing my lightest shoes -waste of time hey


tyky said:


> 11 that's seriously off
> 
> 
> Maybe so many people have stepped on them ;they have lost their accuracy?


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> Nothing... to much eating out is the problem  and his late night snacking habits.



How tall is your hubby? If you do not mind me asking?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> maybe if you would cook the boy some dinner *he wouldn't eat out*



And why would I want him to stop doing that?  


Seriously though he won't eat all day until dinner... and then he eats from dinner until bedtime. Oh and I HATE cooking..


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> How tall is your hubby? If you do not mind me asking?



5'11? 6 foot? Something like that.


----------



## frozenrain

O.K just weighed a 5lb bag of flour on my scales and it is dead on 5lbs. conclusion doctor's scales can not always be trusted...


Anyway I am the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

frozenrain said:


> O.K just weighed a 5lb bag of flour on my scales and it is dead on 5lbs. conclusion doctor's scales can not always be trusted...
> 
> 
> Anyway I am the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nope you can't win 

And can I come stand on your scale?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> And why would I want him to stop doing that?
> 
> 
> Seriously though he won't eat all day until dinner... and then he eats from dinner until bedtime. Oh and I HATE cooking..



I don't mind cooking at all, I'm just not that good at it


----------



## frozenrain

LusbyMom said:


> 5'11? 6 foot? Something like that.



Well that is fairly tall.....


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I don't mind cooking at all, I'm just not that good at it



It's not even the cooking I mind so much... it's the mess


----------



## ocean733

We have a tall family.  My older sister is over 6 feet tall.


----------



## LusbyMom

ocean733 said:


> We have a tall family.  My older sister is over 6 feet tall.



WOW does she hate it? I know a lady who is over 6 feel and she always hated it.. said it was hard to find a man taller then her


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> It's not even the cooking I mind so much... it's the mess



hubby and I tag team it, he puts leftovers away while I wash dishes then he cleans the table stove and counters, he's OCD about that.  He spends about 30 minutes on the stove and we have shiny black granite and he practically polishes it


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> hubby and I tag team it, he puts leftovers away while I wash dishes then he cleans the table stove and counters, he's OCD about that.  He spends about 30 minutes on the stove and we have shiny black granite and he practically polishes it



He is gay!

and what are leftovers?


----------



## LusbyMom

Flo says to tell everyone Hey!

and the weather where he is is 60 degrees and cloudy


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> He is gay!
> 
> and what are leftovers?



Gay or not he licks a mean 



LusbyMom said:


> Flo says to tell everyone Hey!
> 
> and the weather where he is is 60 degrees and cloudy



why hasn't he been posting


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Gay or not he licks a mean
> 
> 
> 
> why hasn't he been posting



ewww tmi


he said he has been busy working.. i told him he sucks. He does have time to text me while working though


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> ewww tmi
> 
> 
> he said he has been busy working.. i told him he sucks. He does have time to text me while working though





Work is vacuuming right now too


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Work is vacuuming right now too



Mine is painting


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Mine is painting



Isn't it nice when they do their chores 

What's he painting


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Isn't it nice when they do their chores
> 
> What's he painting



Trim around the window... the other night he painted the downstairs.

My bathroom is ALMOST done  Finally after 3 years... the tile was laid tonight and tomorrow it will be grouted


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Trim around the window... the other night he painted the downstairs.
> 
> My bathroom is ALMOST done  Finally after 3 years... the tile was laid tonight and tomorrow it will be grouted


----------



## ovred




----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

Soooooooo.


----------



## Beta84

[ovred]  [/ovred]


----------



## Chain729

frozenrain said:


> HI Tyky!. do not get me started on doctor's scales.Doctors add 11 pounds to me.So I weighed a 1lb bag of sugar on my scales and it said 1lb-so my scales must be right ? not sure what to believe....



That's irrelevant.  The more weight you put on, the more inaccurate it is.  A decent scale is plus or minus 3 lbs at 200.  The Doc's is usually stupidly accurate, especially those old triple beams.

Don't get so hung up on weight.  It's a number that doesn't mean much.



ocean733 said:


> We have a tall family.  My older sister is over 6 feet tall.


----------



## LadyWolf

Chain729 said:


> That's irrelevant.  The more weight you put on, the more inaccurate it is.  A decent scale is plus or minus 3 lbs at 200.  The Doc's is usually stupidly accurate, especially those old triple beams.
> 
> *Don't get so hung up on weight.  It's a number that doesn't mean much.*



OMG    I think you are the first male that I've ever heard/wrote/speak that sentence!!! Unless of course it's okay but if we start to look like Ruby, a diet might be in order?


----------



## frozenrain

Chain729 said:


> That's irrelevant.  The more weight you put on, the more inaccurate it is.  A decent scale is plus or minus 3 lbs at 200.  The Doc's is usually stupidly accurate, especially those old triple beams.
> 
> Don't get so hung up on weight.  It's a number that doesn't mean much.



I guess so.A tiny inaccuracy would add up I guess the more weight applied.
I really am not a diet /weight bore but I was 126 and sometimes less my whole 20's.My home scale now says 140lbs.I do workout(only 2-3 times a week)  and have heavy muscle in my leg but I am a bit chubby.The doc scale said 151lbs when I went yesterday... I am 5ft6 . I just would feel better if I could get 15lbs off.Plus I used to walk miles and miles where I lived before.
Some people look beautiful big but I  do not have the bone structure to carry it off.I have said before I have a friend in England who is over size 20 maybe size 24 here and she is stunning-amazing face structure and carries it so well.
Honestly I do not talk about it all the time or ask if I look fat in my clothes.that can be  not so very attractive to go on about .


----------



## LadyWolf

frozenrain said:


> I guess so.A tiny inaccuracy would add up I guess the more weight applied.
> I really am not a diet /weight bore but I was 126 and sometimes less my whole 20's.My home scale now says 140lbs.I do workout(only 2-3 times a week)  and have heavy muscle in my leg but I am a bit chubby.The doc scale said 151lbs when I went yesterday... I am 5ft6 . I just would feel better if I could get 15lbs off.Plus I used to walk miles and miles where I lived before.
> Some people look beautiful big but I  do not have the bone structure to carry it off.I have said before I have a friend in England who is over size 20 maybe size 24 here and she is stunning-amazing face structure and carries it so well.
> Honestly I do not talk about it all the time or ask if I look fat in my clothes.that can be  not so very attractive to go on about .



I know what you mean. I wish my home scale said 140... but anyway.... I don't have the structure to carry extra weight. My bone structure is small-med build and I'm same height as you. I wish I could work out as often as you.  I used to work out but I am not as disciplined anymore and have had a few physical mishaps that have not allowed me to work out like I should. I used to weigh 120-125 in my late 20's but that was 15 years ago. I shouldn't care.....but I do. It's a struggle. I never ask if I look fat in my clothes... I already know I do. Why put someone else on the spot!!!  A new year is coming....perhaps I will get a burst of energy and go hit the gym!!!


----------



## frozenrain

LadyWolf said:


> I know what you mean. I wish my home scale said 140... but anyway.... I don't have the structure to carry extra weight. My bone structure is small-med build and I'm same height as you. I wish I could work out as often as you.  I used to work out but I am not as disciplined anymore and have had a few physical mishaps that have not allowed me to work out like I should. I used to weigh 120-125 in my late 20's but that was 15 years ago. I shouldn't care.....but I do. It's a struggle. I never ask if I look fat in my clothes... I already know I do. Why put someone else on the spot!!!  A new year is coming....perhaps I will get a burst of energy and go hit the gym!!!



Yes I used to think it was excuse-but I do think metabolism slows down as you get older!! Sorry to hear of you physical mishaps. My hubby fractured his ankle in the military when he was only 18.He is very limited as to what exercise he can do even today.He finds it hard to keep his weight in check.I suggested swimming but he is not keen...
I used to think my hubby liked skinny women but he has not complained about my weight gain.Although he never asks if I have had dinner now

Small changes add up to a bit over time too.
Well goodluck for hitting the gym.I am lucky mine is just across the road from me-town house gym but my hubby works long hours so I have to wait for him to be home to leave children.I am lucky as most of the time it is empty so I can look really silly.I have to close my eyes to push myself hard at certain times
Well goodluck!


----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> I win.


NO way!!!
Oh I forgot I am here to win.I thought I was in the health and nutrition forums.-Just kidding but back to business now.



I am the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> NO way!!!
> Oh I forgot I am here to win.I thought I was in the health and nutrition forums.-Just kidding but back to business now.
> 
> 
> 
> I am the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you guys were getting waaaayyyy to deep in this thread. I couldnt even read what you were typing. WAY TO MANY WORDS!!!  


I win.


----------



## kvj21075

i need to gain weight.... whoever wants to lose it please send all your good junky food to 1234 Put It In My Mouth Way, Fat Butt TOwn, So MD, 696969


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> you guys were getting waaaayyyy to deep in this thread. I couldnt even read what you were typing. WAY TO MANY WORDS!!!
> 
> 
> I win.





kvj21075 said:


> i need to gain weight.... whoever wants to lose it please send all your good junky food to 1234 Put It In My Mouth Way, Fat Butt TOwn, So MD, 696969


----------



## LadyWolf

frozenrain said:


> Yes I used to think it was excuse-but I do think metabolism slows down as you get older!! Sorry to hear of you physical mishaps. My hubby fractured his ankle in the military when he was only 18.He is very limited as to what exercise he can do even today.He finds it hard to keep his weight in check.I suggested swimming but he is not keen...
> I used to think my hubby liked skinny women but he has not complained about my weight gain.Although he never asks if I have had dinner now
> 
> Small changes add up to a bit over time too.
> Well goodluck for hitting the gym.I am lucky mine is just across the road from me-town house gym but my hubby works long hours so I have to wait for him to be home to leave children.I am lucky as most of the time it is empty so I can look really silly.I have to close my eyes to push myself hard at certain times
> Well goodluck!



 In my case, my metabolism has been slow my entire life, so if it gets slower, I'm in a world of trouble...move over Ruby!! 

The nice thing for me is I don't have a male someone to be critical of my weight. Only person is me. My dog, but she is paunchy too, and she doesn't care. Well I have few gyms fairly close by...all within about 5-10 minutes. My problem is getting home and then going out again. Most times I don't feel like it. All I need to lose is 15-20 lbs. You'd think it's a 100 lbs by the way I talk but it isn't. However, that measley 15-20 lbs add up quick when one doesn't stop shoveling in the chocolate chip cookies and the breads and the christmas treats. I've quit smoking....does that help?  

Well, I will cheer you on like I do for Ruby.   I like Ruby....her little ole Southern Self!!!


----------



## 4d2008

TO MANY WORDS!!!!!!!

 
  
   ​


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


>






kvj21075 said:


> i need to gain weight.... whoever wants to lose it please send all your good junky food to 1234 Put It In My Mouth Way, Fat Butt TOwn, So MD, 696969


you got it.  I'll send it on over!


----------



## LadyWolf

4d2008 said:


> TO MANY WORDS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Sorry!! Leave it to the new person to hose everything up!!!


----------



## 4d2008

LadyWolf said:


> Sorry!! Leave it to the new person to hose everything up!!!


----------



## Beta84

LadyWolf said:


> Sorry!! Leave it to the new person to hose everything up!!!



it's ok...we forgive you.  Just don't scare us like that again!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> it's ok...we forgive you. Just don't scare us like that again!


 I almost asked vrai to delete my account. I didnt know what the hell to do. 



(ladywolf Im just kidding by the way, say anything thats on your mind in any thread, If you dont want me to read what you write just keep typing books).


----------



## frozenrain

LadyWolf said:


> In my case, my metabolism has been slow my entire life, so if it gets slower, I'm in a world of trouble...move over Ruby!!
> 
> The nice thing for me is I don't have a male someone to be critical of my weight. Only person is me. My dog, but she is paunchy too, and she doesn't care. Well I have few gyms fairly close by...all within about 5-10 minutes. My problem is getting home and then going out again. Most times I don't feel like it. All I need to lose is 15-20 lbs. You'd think it's a 100 lbs by the way I talk but it isn't. However, that measley 15-20 lbs add up quick when one doesn't stop shoveling in the chocolate chip cookies and the breads and the christmas treats. I've quit smoking....does that help?
> 
> Well, I will cheer you on like I do for Ruby.   I like Ruby....her little ole Southern Self!!!



Well done for giving up smoking.Yes getting to the gym is the thing.Once you are there then it is easy.
Thankyou for cheering me on too .I feel quite motivated today! Cheering you on too.

Was that too many words?-sorry


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> I almost asked vrai to delete my account. I didnt know what the hell to do.
> 
> 
> 
> (ladywolf Im just kidding by the way, say anything thats on your mind in any thread, If you dont want me to read what you write just keep typing books).



 We could book you a therapist to discuss the' too many words on the last to win thread' issue you are having.Or call up Dr phil-I am sure he could dedicate a whole show to the SOMD forums


----------



## kvj21075

i writing another book right know..... i think ill just start writinng blah blah blah blah blah since no ones going to read it


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I almost asked vrai to delete my account. I didnt know what the hell to do.
> 
> 
> 
> (ladywolf Im just kidding by the way, say anything thats on your mind in any thread, If you dont want me to read what you write just keep typing books).





​


----------



## frozenrain

My formation did not work so well


However I win you scallywags( ummm I mean wonderful people!!)


----------



## Chain729

LadyWolf said:


> OMG    I think you are the first male that I've ever heard/wrote/speak that sentence!!! Unless of course it's okay but if we start to look like Ruby, a diet might be in order?



It's not uncommon to have two people at an identicle size, weigh 20 pounds different.  The mirror works MUCH better than the scale.  I tell most people to throw theirs out.



frozenrain said:


> I guess so.A tiny inaccuracy would add up I guess the more weight applied.
> I really am not a diet /weight bore but I was 126 and sometimes less my whole 20's.My home scale now says 140lbs.I do workout(only 2-3 times a week)  and have heavy muscle in my leg but I am a bit chubby.The doc scale said 151lbs when I went yesterday... I am 5ft6 . I just would feel better if I could get 15lbs off.Plus I used to walk miles and miles where I lived before.
> Some people look beautiful big but I  do not have the bone structure to carry it off.I have said before I have a friend in England who is over size 20 maybe size 24 here and she is stunning-amazing face structure and carries it so well.
> Honestly I do not talk about it all the time or ask if I look fat in my clothes.that can be  not so very attractive to go on about .



Muscle weighs more than fat.  Working out, doing excercise to "lose weight" often ends up causing "weight gain" though the person is now smaller.  Forget the numbers and look in the mirror.


----------



## frozenrain

GIve me an I ... Give me a w...... give me an I ......give me an n....what do we have?................................









I win!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chain729

frozenrain said:


> GIve me an I ... Give me a w...... give me an I ......give me an n....what do we have?................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win!!!!!!!!!!!



BTW, I've been meaning to ask you:  Can you come down to my hood and give the locals a class on "sidewalk useage?"  I'd appreciate it.


----------



## toppick08

I think I pulled a neck and a tittie muscle.....

sux getting old..


----------



## UncleBacon

well stomp my nuts and kiss me on the neck....something needs to make this head ache go away


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> well stomp my nuts and kiss me on the neck....something needs to make this head ache go away


 whatcha doin tonight???


----------



## UncleBacon

no plans that I know of...but right now this head ache is clouding my thought process


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> no plans that I know of...but right now this head ache is clouding my thought process


youre answer shouldve been me stomping you on the nutz and btiing your neck


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> youre answer shouldve been me stomping you on the nutz and btiing your neck




sounds good to me


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


>






or are u volunteering for the nuts stomping too?


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> or are u volunteering for the nuts stomping too?


I was trying to win, but...


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> I think I pulled a neck and a tittie muscle.....
> 
> sux getting old..



were you at the gym today


----------



## LadyWolf

4d2008 said:


> I almost asked vrai to delete my account. I didnt know what the hell to do.
> 
> 
> 
> (ladywolf Im just kidding by the way, say anything thats on your mind in any thread, If you dont want me to read what you write just keep typing books).



 Well, I don't know.... after you said that, I went back some pages and saw that people weren't typing paragraphs...."Oh crap"!! Oh well, afterall, there are only what  1200 + pages on this thread? Whats a girl to do!


----------



## LadyWolf

Beta84 said:


> it's ok...we forgive you.  Just don't scare us like that again!



 I sorry!!


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> were you at the gym today



Yes....I was checking out Maximum on a free pass.  Nice place.


----------



## LadyWolf

Chain729 said:


> It's not uncommon to have two people at an identicle size, weigh 20 pounds different.  The mirror works MUCH better than the scale.  *I tell most people to throw theirs out*.



  Which one? The mirror or the scale?  Personally, if I could throw both out...I would!!! I don't like either one!!! I think blinders are good!!!


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> Yes....I was checking out Maximum on a free pass.  Nice place.



I thought that was you but didn't wanna make an azz of myself if it wasn't you


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>



you like punching people don'tcha


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> you like punching people don'tcha



No it was a smack.

And he had it coming anyway.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>




What's going on? I am trying to find a beach house in mission bay or pacific beach to stay in for the few months I am out here, but all it has done is rain and I am too lazy to go look.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> What's going on? I am trying to find a beach house in mission bay or pacific beach to stay in for the few months I am out here, but all it has done is rain and I am too lazy to go look.



Not much. Just trying to finish up shopping for my daughter. When you find a place let me know, I'll come hang for a week. I can do that now.


----------



## withrespect

Hello all...


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Not much. Just trying to finish up shopping for my daughter. When you find a place let me know, I'll come hang for a week. I can do that now.



Good deal. You are more than welcome to come out. I got to meet with my real estate agent today but looks like I will be right on the beach.


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> Good deal. You are more than welcome to come out. I got to meet with my real estate agent today but looks like I will be right on the beach.


 my uncle just canceled on me tonight


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> Hello all...


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


>



  Heyyyy 4d


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> my uncle just canceled on me tonight



:shrug::shrug:
Fly out to San diego then


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> Hello all...


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> :shrug::shrug:
> Fly out to San diego then


please send plane ticket


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Good deal. You are more than welcome to come out. I got to meet with my real estate agent today but looks like I will be right on the beach.



That sounds good. I've never been to the west coast. Whaen are you going back for the 4 months?


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


>



awwww, thanks!!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> please send plane ticket



Let me guess first class right?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> please send plane ticket



I'm gonna drive. You can ride with me. We can stop on the way and see the biggest ball of yarn, biggest frying pan and sights like that. And on the way home we can stop by Vegas for a while.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> awwww, thanks!!!



So how are you doing?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> That sounds good. I've never been to the west coast. Whaen are you going back for the 4 months?



Jan 5. I love it out here, so much to do and a lot of fun. Tons of hot girls too.


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> Let me guess first class right?


nah- i dont mind if i have to get in a pet crate :shrug:


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I'm gonna drive. You can ride with me. We can stop on the way and see the biggest ball of yarn, biggest frying pan and sights like that. And on the way home we can stop by Vegas for a while.



Vegas less than 2 hours away from me.


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> nah- i dont mind if i have to get in a pet crate :shrug:



We can shove you in one when I come back out.  haha


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> We can shove you in one when I come back out.  haha


 thanks!


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> I thought that was you but didn't wanna make an azz of myself if it wasn't you





You should have said hello.....:shrug:


----------



## Beta84

Gtmustang88 said:


> :shrug::shrug:
> Fly out to San diego then



i'll be there most of next month!  woooo!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> i'll be there most of next month!  woooo!


 youre leaving me? and 4D????? what the hell?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> youre leaving me? and 4D????? what the hell?



I'll be out of town for a good part of February too!  Probably some of March as well.  

work calls!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Beta84 said:


> I'll be out of town for a good part of February too!  Probably some of March as well.
> 
> work calls!



it's nice when work take you to a good place to be


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> I'll be out of town for a good part of February too!  Probably some of March as well.
> 
> work calls!


u cant be out for my birthday!!!!!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> u cant be out for my birthday!!!!!



you didn't tell me when your bday is!  too bad soooo sad!  

i dont know the exact dates so we'll see... :shrug:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> u cant be out for my birthday!!!!!



isn't your birthday right near mine? 
This day has been, interesting, for some reason.  Not describably interesting, just seems -different-.


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> isn't your birthday right near mine?
> This day has been, interesting, for some reason.  Not describably interesting, just seems -different-.



it's been boring as heck on the forums.  geez where is 4d to liven this place up?


----------



## 4d2008

Thursday, Starbucks, 7pm. 
that is all.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Thursday, Starbucks, 7pm.
> that is all.



iz u mindreader?


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> Thursday, Starbucks, 7pm.
> that is all.



mmmmmmmm   grande Soy Caramel Macchiato with sugar free vanilla


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> isn't your birthday right near mine?
> This day has been, interesting, for some reason.  Not describably interesting, just seems -different-.


the 23rd!!!! arent u the 25th or 28th?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Thursday, Starbucks, 7pm.
> that is all.



I might be able to do that.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Thursday, Starbucks, 7pm.
> that is all.





frick....I'm going up the road......


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> mmmmmmmm   grande Soy Caramel Macchiato with sugar free vanilla


be there or be square!



kvj21075 said:


> the 23rd!!!! arent u the 25th or 28th?


which month?  january?  I'm in DC for a long weekend with family


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Thursday, Starbucks, 7pm.
> that is all.


nice quote lol


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> be there or be square!
> 
> 
> which month?  january?  I'm in DC for a long weekend with family


March!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> the 23rd!!!! arent u the 25th or 28th?



28th   Less than a week apart..awesome.


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> Thursday, Starbucks, 7pm.
> that is all.


:bump:


Beta84 said:


> iz u mindreader?


:shrug: 


withrespect said:


> mmmmmmmm grande Soy Caramel Macchiato with sugar free vanilla


u should make it out, its usually a good quiet night followed with dinner after. (I wont mention what happens after dinner)


pcjohnnyb said:


> I might be able to do that.


hope you can make it.


toppick08 said:


> frick....I'm going up the road......


and where is up the road 


kvj21075 said:


> nice quote lol


wonder who said it? 


kvj21075 said:


> March!


yeah, he listens to you.  Some *girl*friend you have there. He doesnt even know when your b-day is.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :bump:
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> u should make it out, its usually a good quiet night followed with dinner after. (I wont mention what happens after dinner)
> 
> hope you can make it.
> 
> and where is up the road
> 
> wonder who said it?
> 
> yeah, he listens to you.  Some *girl*friend you have there. He doesnt even know when your b-day is.


hmmm but he does know  and  and  and  and  i dont know his bday- i think he said he was a gemini?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> March!


oh...i have no clue what my travel plans are for March.  geez!  quit ur whining!



4d2008 said:


> yeah, he listens to you.  Some friend you have there. He doesnt even know when your b-day is.



  nobody told me!  :shrug:

:fixed:


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> hmmm but he does know  and  and  and  and  i dont know his bday- i think he said he was a gemini?



   u win...nothing!  congrats.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> :fixed:


sorry had to


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> sorry had to



you're a whore!  

_____ . . . . bang!
|-'


----------



## UncleBacon

I still have this damn headache


----------



## withrespect

UncleBacon said:


> I still have this damn headache



me too.


----------



## GypsyQueen

So hi.  Im on this boring phonecon.


----------



## withrespect

GypsyQueen said:


> So hi.  Im on this boring phonecon.



welcome to my nightmare....  I am in telecon HELL


----------



## GypsyQueen

withrespect said:


> welcome to my nightmare....  I am in telecon HELL



We should just start screaming in the phone out of the blue!


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> We should just start screaming in the phone out of the blue!



 payroll hell


----------



## withrespect

GypsyQueen said:


> We should just start screaming in the phone out of the blue!


----------



## UncleBacon

withrespect said:


> me too.




we could probably help each other out


----------



## withrespect

UncleBacon said:


> we could probably help each other out


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> We should just start screaming in the phone out of the blue!



That would be funny.  Then act like it was someone that just went screaming through the room you're in and you think they are on drugs.


----------



## Beta84

UncleBacon said:


> I still have this damn headache





withrespect said:


> me too.


I'm sorry already!  I'll be nicer to both of you next time 



GypsyQueen said:


> So hi.  Im on this boring phonecon.





withrespect said:


> welcome to my nightmare....  I am in telecon HELL


I know how that goes...hate the phonecons 
GQ why do u have to be so busy with work?  sheesh!  u should answer my far more important non-related questions.  



GypsyQueen said:


> We should just start screaming in the phone out of the blue!


I might have done that once


----------



## pcjohnnyb

pcjohnnyb said:


> That would be funny.  Then act like it was someone that just went screaming through the room you're in and you think they are on drugs.



OR!
"censor" people using a number on your phone...nobody will know who's doing it


----------



## UncleBacon

withrespect said:


>





we both have headaches and there is a known cure that does work...


----------



## withrespect

pcjohnnyb said:


> OR!
> "censor" people using a number on your phone...nobody will know who's doing it





  I just did that... just for you


----------



## pcjohnnyb

withrespect said:


> I just did that... just for you



:awesome:


----------



## withrespect

UncleBacon said:


> we both have headaches and there is a known cure that does work...



advil?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

withrespect said:


> advil?


----------



## UncleBacon

withrespect said:


> advil?




you're killing me smalls


----------



## withrespect

UncleBacon said:


> you're killing me smalls



hahah  There's no Crying in Baseball!!!  ( i know it is a different movie....just like the reference)


----------



## UncleBacon

Sex your headache awayby Josh Loposer
Feb 6th 2008 @ 1:01PM

Filed under: Health, Natural Body Care

Looking for a natural way to kill that piercing migraine? A recent study involving 84 women shows that there's a natural cure for headache sufferers, and it's roughly effective as taking today's leading medications -- sex. This may come as bad news for those of you who like to use headaches as an excuse to avoid a roll in the hay, but 61% of women in the study reported some kind of relief -- compared to 60-80% reporting the same relief with the latest migraine drugs. 

Perhaps the most intriguing part of the survey is that 20% of the women reported that sex didn't just dull the pain -- but it actually cured their migraine -- compared to 30% with today's top migraine drugs. Plenty of theories have been put forth as to why this natural remedy is so effective, but researchers aren't exactly sure how to proceed with the experiment in a way that's adequately scientific. Ha!

Worried about the harmful-side effects of many of our over the counter drugs, droves of people are shunning pharmacy culture and turning to alternative techniques like hypnotherapy, herbal powders, essential oils, etc. While most of these methods have yet to be validated by the scientific community, sex therapy actually has data to support it. Don't get too excited though, the study also found that sex actually triggered headaches in 1/10th of migraine sufferers. If that's you, bummer.


----------



## Beta84

UncleBacon said:


> we both have headaches and there is a known cure that does work...


*. o
*. |_ 
* /|__ __o 
* / \.  |  \


withrespect said:


> There's no Crying in Baseball!!!


----------



## withrespect

UncleBacon said:


> Sex your headache awayby Josh Loposer
> Feb 6th 2008 @ 1:01PM
> 
> Filed under: Health, Natural Body Care
> 
> Looking for a natural way to kill that piercing migraine? A recent study involving 84 women shows that there's a natural cure for headache sufferers, and it's roughly effective as taking today's leading medications -- sex. This may come as bad news for those of you who like to use headaches as an excuse to avoid a roll in the hay, but 61% of women in the study reported some kind of relief -- compared to 60-80% reporting the same relief with the latest migraine drugs.
> 
> Perhaps the most intriguing part of the survey is that 20% of the women reported that sex didn't just dull the pain -- but it actually cured their migraine -- compared to 30% with today's top migraine drugs. Plenty of theories have been put forth as to why this natural remedy is so effective, but researchers aren't exactly sure how to proceed with the experiment in a way that's adequately scientific. Ha!
> 
> Worried about the harmful-side effects of many of our over the counter drugs, droves of people are shunning pharmacy culture and turning to alternative techniques like hypnotherapy, herbal powders, essential oils, etc. While most of these methods have yet to be validated by the scientific community, sex therapy actually has data to support it. Don't get too excited though, the study also found that sex actually triggered headaches in 1/10th of migraine sufferers. If that's you, bummer.


----------



## Chain729

LadyWolf said:


> Which one? The mirror or the scale?  Personally, if I could throw both out...I would!!! I don't like either one!!! I think blinders are good!!!





OK, next option:  Walk up to some random guy and ask if he'd bang ya.  :shrug:



kvj21075 said:


> nah- i dont mind if i have to get in a pet crate :shrug:



Would you get outta my head, please?


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> *. o
> *. |_
> * /|__ __o
> * / \.  |  \


----------



## UncleBacon

withrespect said:


>


:shrug:


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

Chain729 said:


> OK, next option:  Walk up to some random guy and ask if he'd bang ya.  :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you get outta my head, please?


yeh im getting tired ;o)


----------



## LadyWolf

Chain729 said:


> OK, next option:  Walk up to some random guy and ask if he'd bang ya.  :shrug:



 That might work!!!  Might have to poor liquor down his throat first but whatever works I guess!!


----------



## Chain729

kvj21075 said:


> yeh im getting tired ;o)







LadyWolf said:


> That might work!!!  Might have to poor liquor down his throat first but whatever works I guess!!



As long as the dog still plays with ya, and your chest sticks out farther than your belly, I'm sure someone'll take ya.


----------



## kelb

I Win!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> you're a whore!


YouTube - LMFAO - I Am NOT A Whore

nuff said.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> YouTube - LMFAO - I Am NOT A Whore
> 
> nuff said.



Umm you might be


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Umm you might be


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



wucha doin


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> wucha doin


nothing  want some food or something? Im bored.


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> Umm you might be



takes one to know one


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> nothing  want some food or something? Im bored.


 I'm bored too.. drinking wine



Beta84 said:


> takes one to know one


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> takes one to know one





kelb said:


> I'm bored too.. drinking wine


Ill take that as a no. 

I need to find something to do. Hope you have a great night gorgeous.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Ill take that as a no.
> 
> I need to find something to do. Hope you have a great night gorgeous.



LOL been drinking to long already.. thought you were telling me you wanted food or something. missed the question mark.. where ya headed?


----------



## Beta84

he left.  

what a bum.  then again i'm not one to talk...i'm sitting at home doing work!


----------



## LadyWolf

Chain729 said:


> As long as the dog still plays with ya, and your chest sticks out farther than your belly, I'm sure someone'll take ya.




I'm in good shape then!!! No problems!!


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


>



Where have you been hiding?


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Where have you been hiding?



Stupid f'n finals.  Stupid f'n Holiday Shop at the school.  Puking kids.  The usual.  But life will right itself again soon, I hope.


----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


>


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> Stupid f'n finals.  Stupid f'n Holiday Shop at the school.  Puking kids.  The usual.  But life will right itself again soon, I hope.



 I haven't stepped foot in the Holiday Shop... oh and it was your kid that gave my kid the


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



So you finished all those other snacks and are back to the


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> I haven't stepped foot in the Holiday Shop... oh and it was your kid that gave my kid the



No, today's kid got it from the other kid who got it from the other kid.  I'm going to boycott the family that started this


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> So you finished all those other snacks and are back to the



  no we still have all that other crap!

Did you cook your hubby dinner tonight?


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> No, today's kid got it from the other kid who got it from the other kid.  I'm going to boycott the family that started this



My kid stayed home Monday


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> no we still have all that other crap!
> 
> Did you cook your hubby dinner tonight?



Yes I did... they had spaghetti


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Yes I did... they had spaghetti



That's what I made   started it at 4:30 and we just finished eating and cleaning up :yummy:


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> My kid stayed home Monday



One stayed home Monday and Tuesday.  This one came home early from school today.  But, she made it home before she  the other one was  in my car Sunday night.  That was awful.


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Yes I did... they had spaghetti



We always have spaghetti on Wednesday....it's a New England thing.  Tonight we had pancakes.  I couldn't stomach spaghetti with the crud.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> That's what I made   started it at 4:30 and we just finished eating and cleaning up :yummy:



I can't eat it  4:30? Hell I didn't even get home until 6


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I can't eat it  4:30? Hell I didn't even get home until 6



My son gets home from school at 3:45 so that's when I get home


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> My son gets home from school at 3:45 so that's when I get home



I don't work anymore, so I'm home all the time.  Except when I'm at the school volunteering.  Which seems to be more time away from home than when I was working.  Hmmmmm.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> My son gets home from school at 3:45 so that's when I get home



 Mine get home at 4:15 but 1 or more of them seem to always have something after school. So I end up back and forth.


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> *I don't work anymore*, so I'm home all the time.  Except when I'm at the school volunteering.  Which seems to be more time away from home than when I was working.  Hmmmmm.



Lucky you! I haven't had much time to volunteer this year. But I was at A yesterday and P tonight.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> I don't work anymore, so I'm home all the time.  Except when I'm at the school volunteering.  Which seems to be more time away from home than when I was working.  Hmmmmm.



Ughhh, I work from 9-3:30 everyday but I still get to go to the grocery store and gym and pretty much whatever I want to during the day.


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Lucky you! I haven't had much time to volunteer this year. But I was at A yesterday and P tonight.



I was miserable at my job and it wasn't worth the stress....I'm going to have to go back to work soon, but for now I'm enjoying spending time with my kids.  When they're home.  Which isn't often.


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> I was miserable at my job and it wasn't worth the stress....I'm going to have to go back to work soon, but for now I'm enjoying spending time with my kids.  When they're home.  Which isn't often.



I am stuck with my job  Their is no getting away from it... and the stress  Oh and the joy of spending 24/7 with my hubby... NOT


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I am stuck with my job  Their is no getting away from it... and the stress  Oh and the joy of spending 24/7 with my hubby... NOT



me too, I have quit and been fired about a dozen times  and my hubby is only there about 50% of the time


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> me too, I have quit and been fired about a dozen times  and my hubby is only there about 50% of the time



Only a dozen? I think I am working on 2 dozen.


----------



## LusbyMom

Please tell me why my kids can't just go in their rooms and clean them?   They spent all of last night and now tonight cleaning them. It's not that they are a huge mess... they are just lazy and get sidetracked to easy. They stop and play..  It's made for 2 boring nights in a row.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Please tell me why my kids can't just go in their rooms and clean them?   They spent all of last night and now tonight cleaning them. It's not that they are a huge mess... they are just lazy and get sidetracked to easy. They stop and play..  It's made for 2 boring nights in a row.





Work has gotten to our son his room is always spotless and he even makes his bed every morning


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Work has gotten to our son his room is always spotless and he even makes his bed every morning



Work is NEVER allowed at my house  I don't want to be responsible for killing him.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Work is NEVER allowed at my house  I don't want to be responsible for killing him.



whatever, you have a housekeeper

we just like to keep a clean house and we are anal about it, by the way our garage needs mopping


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Work is NEVER allowed at my house  I don't want to be responsible for killing him.


----------



## Gtmustang88

ftw!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> whatever, you have a housekeeper
> 
> we just like to keep a clean house and we are anal about it, by the way our garage needs mopping



I still can't believe you mop your garage floor... I bought the Shark Steam Mop a month or so ago... I love it! Wonder if it works on garage floors 

Shark Steam Mop - sharkvac.com


----------



## UncleBacon

what's the dealdealdealio yo??? ok I'm going to go punch myself int eh face for actually saying that...I'll be back


----------



## LusbyMom

UncleBacon said:


> what's the dealdealdealio yo??? ok I'm going to go punch myself int eh face for actually saying that...I'll be back



Punch yourself hard!


----------



## jwwb2000

I just got home from work.....


----------



## toppick08

what's up kiddies ?


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## 4d2008

Starbucks. 7pm. Tonight.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Starbucks. 7pm. Tonight.



Swimming.  6:30pm.  Tonight.


----------



## LadyWolf

4d2008 said:


> Starbucks. 7pm. Tonight.



Was this a date?


----------



## 4d2008

LadyWolf said:


> Was this a date?


yep, and you will NOT stand me up again.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> Swimming. 6:30pm. Tonight.


perfect. you have a baby sitter then.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> perfect. you have a baby sitter then.



I may try to swing by when they're done, though.  Depends.....not all of them are mine and if they need to be home early it's a no-go.


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> Starbucks. 7pm. Tonight.





I refuse to give money to a company that supports peta anymore than I have...I'll be at the other coffee shop at 7


----------



## LadyWolf

4d2008 said:


> yep, and you will NOT stand me up again.



Okay...I promise I won't stand you up this time.


----------



## 4d2008

WidowLady06 said:


> I may try to swing by when they're done, though. Depends.....not all of them are mine and if they need to be home early it's a no-go.


outstanding.


UncleBacon said:


> I refuse to give money to a company that supports peta anymore than I have...I'll be at the other coffee shop at 7


you will be there. we will do the other coffee place another night. unless we all vote on that one tonight. either way its coffee night. 


LadyWolf said:


> Okay...I promise I won't stand you up this time.


Ill hold my breath


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Starbucks. 7pm. Tonight.



okiedokie


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> okiedokie


thought you were going "up the road"?


----------



## withrespect

morning all


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> morning all


Gorgeous,


----------



## Bonehead

Widowlady where do you swim ?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> thought you were going "up the road"?



That was last night......


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> Gorgeous,


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> That was last night......


oh ok. Guess I wasnt paying attention to you. sorry 

Doesnt look like a big crowd tonight Im going to guess about 6 or 7 tops probably. If we change it to the other coffee place Ill text you.


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> outstanding.
> 
> you will be there. we will do the other coffee place another night. unless we all vote on that one tonight. either way its coffee night.
> Ill hold my breath



other coffee place tonight motha sucka


----------



## withrespect

UncleBacon said:


> other coffee place tonight motha sucka



.... mmmmmmm grande soy caramel macchiato with sugar-free vanilla


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> oh ok. Guess I wasnt paying attention to you. sorry
> 
> Doesnt look like a big crowd tonight Im going to guess about 6 or 7 tops probably. If we change it to the other coffee place Ill text you.


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> other coffee place tonight motha sucka


you remember the name of it so I can tell people? Have you ate at bob evans yet? I was thinking of that for dinner. I havent had it yet and I saw a commercial for it this morning.


----------



## WidowLady06

Bonehead said:


> Widowlady where do you swim ?



My daughter swims with CBAC at the college three days a week.  Soon to be 4 days a week.


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> .... mmmmmmm grande soy caramel macchiato with sugar-free vanilla


Do you drink soy and sugar-free cause you think your fat?




(choose your answer wisely or you will be punished).


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> you remember the name of it so I can tell people? Have you ate at bob evans yet? I was thinking of that for dinner. I havent had it yet and I saw a commercial for it this morning.




the coffee quarter in san souchi plaza and I've never had anything but breakfast at bob evans


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> Do you drink soy and sugar-free cause you think your fat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (choose your answer wisely or you will be punished).



lol... not "fat"   ....somewhat "thick"  ....Thicker than I would like to be


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> the coffee quarter in san souchi plaza and I've never had anything but breakfast at bob evans


thats it. thanks. Time to update some peeps. 


withrespect said:


> lol... not "fat" ....somewhat "thick" ....Thicker than I would like to be


 I will still you for the thick comment. You're perfect.


----------



## toppick08

UncleBacon said:


> I refuse to give money to a company that supports peta anymore than I have...I'll be at the other coffee shop at 7



If we do meet at Starbuck's I'll be sure to wear my leather jacket...

 on fruck peta


----------



## Bonehead

Would a 24 year old guy fit in with this crowd ofpeople very well or is that too young ?


----------



## withrespect

Bonehead said:


> Would a 24 year old guy fit in with this crowd ofpeople very well or is that too young ?



lol I am only 23, dear.


----------



## WidowLady06

Bonehead said:


> Would a 24 year old guy fit in with this crowd ofpeople very well or is that too young ?



I'm 36 and way too old for these people.....


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> thats it. thanks. Time to update some peeps.
> 
> I will still you for the thick comment. You're perfect.


----------



## kvj21075

Bonehead said:


> Would a 24 year old guy fit in with this crowd ofpeople very well or is that too young ?


 im 21!


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> im 21!


----------



## withrespect

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm 36 and way too old for these people.....



no you are not!  age is a number anyhow.


----------



## 4d2008

Bonehead said:


> Would a 24 year old guy fit in with this crowd ofpeople very well or is that too young ?


Do you NOT know about my kittens? Plus a couple guys are around that age and if PCJ comes out he is the youngest I think.


WidowLady06 said:


> I'm 36 and way too old for these people.....


You WILL be there tonight!!!!!!!




update:
the coffee quarter in san souchi plaza 7pm tonight.


----------



## Bonehead

OK thanks. Should be interesting.


----------



## warneckutz

4d2008 said:


> Do you drink soy and sugar-free cause you think your fat?



I drink the skim Pumpking Spice now and again in an attempt to manage my weight issues


----------



## WidowLady06

withrespect said:


> no you are not!  age is a number anyhow.



  Thank you...you're right.  It's all the experience.  Although at times I feel like I'm waaaaaaay too old.




4d2008 said:


> You WILL be there tonight!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update:
> the coffee quarter in san souchi plaza 7pm tonight.




I may be able to make that one a bit easier.....are you sure you want chlorine kids, too?  They can be REALLY loud.


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> I drink the skim Pumpking Spice now and again in an attempt to manage my weight issues



shush up.  You have never had a weight issue in your life...


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im 21!


 


Bonehead said:


> OK thanks. Should be interesting.


it wont be a crazy night its just a coffee night. Now if ALL my kittens were coming out and then we do what we normally do after dinner NOW THAT makes for an interesting night. But I think only 1 is coming out tonight 


warneckutz said:


> I drink the skim Pumpking Spice now and again in an attempt to manage my weight issues


fat azz.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> shush up.  You have never had a weight issue in your life...



  I was a fat boy back in the day... that's why I spend 2-6 hours in the gym errrr-day, werkin' on my fitness.


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> I was a fat boy back in the day... that's why I spend 2-6 hours in the gym errrr-day, werkin' on my fitness.



whatever...


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> whatever...


if I say Im fat can I bite you too?


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> whatever...


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Thank you...you're right.  It's all the experience.  Although at times I feel like I'm waaaaaaay too old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be able to make that one a bit easier.....are you sure you want chlorine kids, too?  They can be REALLY loud.


can i throw stuff at them when they are loud?


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> if I say Im fat can I bite you too?


----------



## kvj21075

You were probably fatter than that fat kid in that place in Leonardtown, i bet you i couldve tipped you over and rolled you down a hill! Fatbutt!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> if I say Im fat can I bite you too?


no  you bite me!


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


>


 is that a maybe? I was being serious. I like to bite :shrug: 

By the way your name is going on the list for tonight.


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


>



  pull yourself together....  You look good, you have every girl on the planet swooning over you so it doesnt matter what you "used to be"  ...so go eat a sandwich, or a piece of cake or something.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no  you bite me!


Its only a bite. :shrug:



But she doesnt know where Im biting her.


----------



## Jameo

withrespect said:


> pull yourself together....  You look good, you have every girl on the planet swooning over you so it doesnt matter what you "used to be"  ...so go eat a sandwich, or a piece of cake or something.



ewwww


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> is that a maybe? I was being serious. I like to bite :shrug:
> 
> By the way your name is going on the list for tonight.



I will try to make it....  I love coffee....  but I dont think they have my specialty soy/sugarfree drink there.


----------



## withrespect

Jameo said:


> ewwww



why ewww?


----------



## warneckutz

kvj21075 said:


> You were probably fatter than that fat kid in that place in Leonardtown, i bet you i couldve tipped you over and rolled you down a hill! Fatbutt!





Nothing like making fun of that lil' kid outloud... you big meanie...


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> ewwww


your name is on the list for tonight too. 


withrespect said:


> I will try to make it.... I love coffee.... but I dont think they have my specialty soy/sugarfree drink there.


You better make it. its only coffee. AND WEAR THAT SHIRT AGAIN


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> Nothing like making fun of that lil' kid outloud... you big meanie...



  y'all are mean.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> your name is on the list for tonight too.
> 
> You better make it. its only coffee. AND WEAR THAT SHIRT AGAIN



I'm wearing a turtleneck...


----------



## kvj21075

warneckutz said:


> Nothing like making fun of that lil' kid outloud... you big meanie...


he needs to know! i hat efat overweight kids! like he needed all that pizza and hotdogs! he needs a treadmill for chirstmas!


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> I'm wearing a turtleneck...


----------



## warneckutz

kvj21075 said:


> he needs to know! i hat efat overweight kids! like he needed all that pizza and hotdogs! he needs a treadmill for chirstmas!



You got so excited to type this out, huh?  

He was happy though... all that pizza, cake and soda... all the joy...


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> can i throw stuff at them when they are loud?



Please do.  As long as it's either sharp or makes a lovely splat when it hits them.


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> he needs to know! i hat efat overweight kids! like he needed all that pizza and hotdogs! he needs a treadmill for chirstmas!


----------



## kvj21075

warneckutz said:


> You got so excited to type this out, huh?
> 
> He was happy though... all that pizza, cake and soda... all the joy...



im the typo queen  i like people to have to decode my messages before reading them  its like they have to work for it!!!!



WidowLady06 said:


> Please do.  As long as it's either sharp or makes a lovely splat when it hits them.



Im body slamming those suckas!


----------



## kvj21075

warneckutz said:


> You got so excited to type this out, huh?
> 
> He was happy though... all that pizza, cake and soda... all the joy...


is that a picture of wine?  if you plan on sharing you need a bigger bottle!


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> Im body slamming those suckas!



Watch out for the little blonde one.  She has a mean right hook.


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> your name is on the list for tonight too.



Otay.


----------



## jwwb2000

withrespect said:


> I will try to make it....  I love coffee....  but I dont think they have my specialty soy/sugarfree drink there.



Forget coffee....I NEED hot tea with honey.


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Watch out for the little blonde one.  She has a mean right hook.






speaking of blondes... someone needs to dye my hair to auburn..... who is a good head massager?


----------



## warneckutz

kvj21075 said:


> is that a picture of wine?  if you plan on sharing you need a bigger bottle!



Yeah, I found it on my desk when I came to work today.  My co-workers love them some "Antonio"


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Forget coffee....I NEED hot tea with honey.


Forget hot tea with honey.... I NEED 


nbrmind I dont want the thread getting deleted today.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Forget coffee....I NEED hot tea with honey.


I do go well with tea.....


----------



## kvj21075

warneckutz said:


> Yeah, I found it on my desk when I came to work today.  My co-workers love them some "Antonio"


ill be right over...


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> speaking of blondes... someone needs to dye my hair to auburn..... who is a good head massager?


I cant tell you how many heads Ive dyed.. We can do it this weekend. I prefer blondes by the way.


----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> Forget hot tea with honey.... I NEED
> 
> 
> nbrmind I dont want the thread getting deleted today.



No deleting the thread when I can't be here to play.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Forget hot tea with honey.... I NEED
> 
> 
> nbrmind I dont want the thread getting deleted today.



I NEED that too :shrug:


----------



## Jameo

withrespect said:


> why ewww?



Cause it's Warnutz.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I cant tell you how many heads Ive dyed.. We can do it this weekend. I prefer blondes by the way.


annnnnnnnnnnd now........ i officially dont like you anymore.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> I cant tell you how many heads Ive dyed.. We can do it this weekend. I prefer blondes by the way.



THANKS JERK!


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> annnnnnnnnnnd now........ i officially dont like you anymore.


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> THANKS JERK!






WidowLady06 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> annnnnnnnnnnd now........ i officially dont like you anymore.


 


withrespect said:


> THANKS JERK!


 
OH COME ON I WAS KIDDING 


YOU KNOW I LUV YOU ALL!!!!!!!


Well kinda kidding. 

I do still think your all gorgeous does that help me out at all?


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## WidowLady06

Okay, it's time to storm the castle.  Have fun!  Maybe I'll see some of you tonight....maybe I'll be duct taping yard apes.  We'll see.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> OH COME ON I WAS KIDDING
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW I LUV YOU ALL!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Well kinda kidding.
> 
> I do still think your all gorgeous does that help me out at all?


no it doesnt help at all..... im finding a new non boyfriend


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> OH COME ON I WAS KIDDING
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW I LUV YOU ALL!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Well kinda kidding.
> 
> I do still think your all gorgeous does that help me out at all?



mad at you....


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> mad at you....


so are all the chicks secretly changing the location for tonight and not telling 4D???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no it doesnt help at all..... im finding a new non boyfriend


ouch! X's 2.


withrespect said:


> mad at you....


dam.... 


Im sorry...  


Ill walk away now...


----------



## tyky

1 more day of being woken up by an alarm clock then 3 weeks off


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> 1 more day of being woken up by an alarm clock then 3 weeks off


Outfreaking standing!!!!!

Im taking a couple weeks off on the 30th and heading home to see my kids  CANT WAIT!!!!!!!


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> Outfreaking standing!!!!!
> 
> Im taking a couple weeks off on the 30th and heading home to see my kids  CANT WAIT!!!!!!!



I didnt know you had kids...  How old are they?


----------



## kvj21075

Anyone want to go see the symphony of lights with me on Sunday?


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> Anyone want to go see the symphony of lights with me on Sunday?



what/where is that?


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> I didnt know you had kids... How old are they?


3 boys, 
15
11
7
if you would ever find me on myspace you would have known.


kvj21075 said:


> Anyone want to go see the symphony of lights with me on Sunday?


Wow, I guess the weekend is now off (


----------



## dn0121

withrespect said:


> what/where is that?



Iowa SOL Home Page


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> what/where is that?


its a thing you drive thru with all thses lights up in Columbia, we should all go to a real theatre to watch a movie and then go see the lights!!!!


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> 3 boys,
> 15
> 11
> 7
> if you would ever find me on myspace you would have known.
> 
> Wow, I guess the weekend is now off (



awww...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> 3 boys,
> 15
> 11
> 7
> if you would ever find me on myspace you would have known.
> 
> Wow, I guess the weekend is now off (


why dont you want to come?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> 3 boys,
> 15
> 11
> 7
> if you would ever find me on myspace you would have known.
> 
> Wow, I guess the weekend is now off (


annnnnnnd i still dont like you anymore, but unless you have other plans I already told Jon youre coming.


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> annnnnnnd i still dont like you anymore, but unless you have other plans I already told Jon youre coming.



your you idiot!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> why dont you want to come?


I "think" I have a private function to attend to that night and was going to invite you but now since we broke up that has changed. 





Bacon if your still on is that "thing" still going on on sunday? (not that I really need to go as I just got a  but it would just be nice to see some old faces).


----------



## LadyWolf

You all live too far down the road for me to come have coffee. Make it a Friday night and I am able to do it.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Bacon if your still on is that "thing" still going on on sunday? (not that I really need to go as I just got a  but it would just be nice to see some *old* faces).



aww your singing at the nursery homes for Christmas?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I "think" I have a private function to attend to that night and was going to invite you but now since we broke up that has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon if your still on is that "thing" still going on on sunday? (not that I really need to go as I just got a  but it would just be nice to see some old faces).


 email me


----------



## kvj21075

LadyWolf said:


> You all live too far down the road for me to come have coffee. Make it a Friday night and I am able to do it.


where are you at?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> aww your singing at the nursery homes for Christmas?


lmao, no its a private tattoo party.


kvj21075 said:


> email me


Why, we broke up.  
I deleted your emails.
Pictures.
Phone number.
Tonight your OFF my myspace.


Good luck to ya.


----------



## LadyWolf

kvj21075 said:


> where are you at?



Waldorf.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> lmao, no its a private tattoo party.
> 
> Why, we broke up.
> I deleted your emails.
> Pictures.
> Phone number.
> Tonight your OFF my myspace.
> 
> 
> Good luck to ya.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> lmao, no its a private tattoo party.



I finally decided what to get.


----------



## 4d2008

LadyWolf said:


> Waldorf.


thats not far at all. 


dn0121 said:


> I finally decided what to get.


what is it? Ill make sure you come to the next function. Get me a drawing before hand so he can have it ready.


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> I finally decided what to get.


 !!!!!


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> thats not far at all.
> 
> what is it? Ill make sure you come to the next function. Get me a drawing before hand so he can have it ready.



I attached a pic


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> I attached a pic


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


>



what not a fan of Uranus?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> what not a fan of Uranus?


I thought you were being serious. Im going to have dan you.


----------



## LadyWolf

4d2008 said:


> thats not far at all.



Are you all talking Starbucks in San Souci? It's not far if you don't have to get up at the crack of dawn and can stay up. 40 miles is kinda far for coffee on a worknight.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I thought you were being serious. Im going to have dan you.



In all honesty this what I did want.

The Power Of The Stache « cakke


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> In all honesty this what I did want.
> 
> The Power Of The Stache « cakke


again.


----------



## jwwb2000

LadyWolf said:


> Are you all talking Starbucks in San Souci? It's not far if you don't have to get up at the crack of dawn and can stay up. 40 miles is kinda far for coffee on a worknight.






I don't want to hear that kind of crap.  I was at the inner harbor   until 3 am, went back to a hotel room to sleep until 4:30 am, just to get in a car and drive back down to make it into work by 7:30 am at Pax.


----------



## kvj21075

I just bought an awesome Xmas gift! I hope it comes in on time!!!


----------



## warneckutz

kvj21075 said:


> I just bought an awesome Xmas gift! I hope it comes in on time!!!



For yourself?


----------



## kvj21075

warneckutz said:


> For yourself?


haha not this one. I have an awesome jersey in my car for someone........


----------



## kvj21075

warneckutz said:


> For yourself?


my gift last night was the awesome dress!!! and actually i didnt pay for it since i am dared to wear it ALL of Christmas day!


----------



## UncleBacon

ok I'm back from working


----------



## kvj21075

UncleBacon said:


> ok I'm back from working


yeh.... dont do that anymore


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> ok I'm back from working


whats going on on sunday?


----------



## tyky

On Tuesdays and Thursdays I do the books for an older guy and today is the day of the month that I pay all of his bills and I mean hand write these things   I hate it, he owns about 20 rental properties and he pays the utilities and I have to write all these checks, he is too old fashioned to use online bill pay 


Sorry I had to let that out


----------



## UncleBacon

we're going over tohouse to hang out with some old friends we haven't hung out with for a while... is all booked up for this party but you can talk to him and get your ish ready for your project of pain


----------



## withrespect

tyky said:


> On Tuesdays and Thursdays I do the books for an older guy and today is the day of the month that I pay all of his bills and I mean hand write these things   I hate it, he owns about 20 rental properties and he pays the utilities and I have to write all these checks, he is too old fashioned to use online bill pay
> 
> 
> Sorry I had to let that out



  tell him to get with the times...


----------



## tyky

withrespect said:


> tell him to get with the times...



sometimes you can't teach an old dog new tricks, he doesn't even trust the Quickbooks software


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> On Tuesdays and Thursdays I do the books for an older guy and today is the day of the month that I pay all of his bills and I mean hand write these things  I hate it, he owns about 20 rental properties and he pays the utilities and I have to write all these checks, he is too old fashioned to use online bill pay
> 
> 
> Sorry I had to let that out


  itll be ok. 


UncleBacon said:


> we're going over tohouse to hang out with some old friends we haven't hung out with for a while... is all booked up for this party but you can talk to him and get your ish ready for your project of pain


hmmmmmmmm, I MIGHT have to make it to the next one.  you know what time? if its day time Ill be there, evening and dark time probably no go.


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> itll be ok.
> 
> hmmmmmmmm, I MIGHT have to make it to the next one.  you know what time? if its day time Ill be there, evening and dark time probably no go.




they generally start around lunch time....I'm not going to hang through the whole thingbut I'm going to socialize for a bit


----------



## Gtmustang88

Morning


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hi. I win. Bye.


----------



## withrespect

tyky said:


> sometimes you can't teach an old dog new tricks, he doesn't even trust the Quickbooks software



hahaha, I used to have to use that program at my last job....  I didnt care much for it, but it is accurate... lol well, I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> they generally start around lunch time....I'm not going to hang through the whole thingbut I'm going to socialize for a bit


outstanding. Ill figure out sunday and let ya know. I should be able to get everything and everyone in... If I do go sunday Ill be a +1...


----------



## UncleBacon

ok...I have to give  a call as is so I'll let him know


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> ok...I have to give  a call as is so I'll let him know



is this the  ya'll were talking about the other night? If so, find out when the next is and hook a sista up please.


----------



## withrespect

UncleBacon said:


> ok...I have to give  a call as is so I'll let him know



nobody likes secrets!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> is this the  ya'll were talking about the other night? If so, find out when the next is and hook a sista up please.


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> On Tuesdays and Thursdays I do the books for an older guy and today is the day of the month that I pay all of his bills and I mean hand write these things   I hate it, he owns about 20 rental properties and he pays the utilities and I have to write all these checks, he is too old fashioned to use online bill pay
> 
> 
> Sorry I had to let that out


----------



## UncleBacon

Jameo said:


> is this the  ya'll were talking about the other night? If so, find out when the next is and hook a sista up please.





yes this is the  we were talking about....I'll get you in the door but its up to you to come up with exactly what you want


----------



## UncleBacon

withrespect said:


> nobody likes secrets!!!




if you came out more often you would know about the


----------



## withrespect

UncleBacon said:


> if you came out more often you would know about the



   mean to me


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> mean to me


stop changing your av.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> yes this is the  we were talking about....I'll get you in the door but its up to you to come up with exactly what you want



good deal. I'm gonna get a  right above my


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Good morning everyone.


----------



## UncleBacon

withrespect said:


> mean to me




are you coming out tonight? if you do I'll tell you about the :gossp:


----------



## UncleBacon

Jameo said:


> good deal. I'm gonna get a  right above my




ok we can make that happen


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> ok we can make that happen


her name is on the list. she has no choice.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> stop changing your av.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   haha changed it again!!!!  Whatcha gonna do!!!!


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> her name is on the list. she has no choice.



Don't make me hurt you


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha changed it again!!!! Whatcha gonna do!!!!


You will find out tonight....


Jameo said:


> Don't make me hurt you


you know you want to hurt me no matter what I say....


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> You will find out tonight....
> 
> you know you want to hurt me no matter what I say....



Sexual tension between you and Jameo????


----------



## jwwb2000

withrespect said:


> Sexual tension between you and Jameo????






She doesn't fit into his age range.....teenybopper.


----------



## Jameo

withrespect said:


> Sexual tension between you and Jameo????



OMG  Yeah, that is ssooo it!


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> She doesn't fit into his age range.....teenybopper.


stop reminding me! ill be 22 in 3 months and replaced with a 16 yr old!


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> stop reminding me! ill be 22 in 3 months and replaced with a 16 yr old!


----------



## 4d2008

RIP Uncle Bacon... Ill miss you buddy.


----------



## withrespect

jwwb2000 said:


>



16?  really?  bad 4d!


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> RIP Uncle Bacon... Ill miss you buddy.



what happened to Bacon??


----------



## toppick08




----------



## withrespect

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> 16? really? bad 4d!


no not really.. I just get alot of static cause I know alot of 18 - 23 yr olds. 


withrespect said:


> what happened to Bacon??


He was bad


----------



## toppick08

I guess Momma got him :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> I guess Momma got him :shrug:


yep


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> you remember the name of it so I can tell people? Have you ate at bob evans yet? I was thinking of that for dinner. I havent had it yet and I saw a commercial for it this morning.


i haven't been to bob evans.  is dinner location still up for discussion?



UncleBacon said:


> the coffee quarter in san souchi plaza and I've never had anything but breakfast at bob evans


which side of the plaza is that on?  never been there.  near monterreys?



Bonehead said:


> Would a 24 year old guy fit in with this crowd ofpeople very well or is that too young ?


i'm 24 



withrespect said:


> I'm wearing a turtleneck...


 must wear a shirt like the one to that party 



kvj21075 said:


> no it doesnt help at all..... im finding a new non boyfriend






4d2008 said:


> lmao, no its a private tattoo party.
> 
> Why, we broke up.
> I deleted your emails.
> Pictures.
> Phone number.
> Tonight your OFF my myspace.
> 
> 
> Good luck to ya.


you wouldn't delete the pictures.  don't lie.  



4d2008 said:


> RIP Uncle Bacon... Ill miss you buddy.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> yep



did he say something inappropriate or something?


----------



## toppick08

withrespect said:


> did he say something inappropriate or something?



happens to the best of us.......sooner or later.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> no not really.. I just get alot of static cause I would like to  alot of 18 - 23 yr olds I know.



:fixed:



LYMI


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> 
> 
> LYMI


  

youre awesome


----------



## Jameo

withrespect said:


> did he say something inappropriate or something?



something about peta licking his balls or something


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> did he say something inappropriate or something?



he was denouncing PETA.  i've seen worse things said about Obama without people getting banned.  Seems like BS to me.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> he was denouncing PETA.  i've seen worse things said about Obama without people getting banned.  Seems like BS to me.


how long is he banned? and cant he just make a new name up?


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> 
> 
> LYMI


who says I havent them already.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> who says I havent them already.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


:shrug: what? You do know Im NOT a virgin right?


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> who says I havent them already.


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


>


:shrug: WHAT DID I DO


----------



## frozenrain

withrespect said:


>




  peace baby peace.  smell the incense sticks and calm down.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

frozenrain said:


> peace baby peace.  smell the *incense sticks *and calm down.



That's just the cover-up fragrance


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: what? You do know Im NOT a virgin right?


i think the tattoo above your butt saying "enter here" and the fact i was able to easily stick my forearm up there, made it clear to me....


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> i think the tattoo above your butt saying "enter here" and the fact i was able to easily stick my forearm up there, made it clear to me....



   ??????


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> ??????


what???? :shrug: TMI???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i think the tattoo above your butt saying "enter here" and the fact i was able to easily stick my forearm up there, made it clear to me....


oh sugar dumplin are we going to have a fight...

its ok... dont be jealous... 

You almost have the tightest  Ive ever been inside or at least in the top 20 and your a close 9th on the great breasts thing... So chear up pumpkin butt.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> oh sugar dumplin are we going to have a fight...
> 
> its ok... dont be jealous...
> 
> You almost have the tightest  Ive ever been inside or at least in the top 20 and your a close 9th on the great breasts thing... So chear up pumpkin butt.


i would kill you but i know it will hurt you more if i just never speak to you again.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i would kill you but i know it will hurt you more if i just never speak to you again.


No one can ignore me. Many have tried... You'll be back..


Ok. Im out all... much love to all..


----------



## kvj21075

so i guess im not going to Moes... hmmm where shall  i eat now?????


----------



## frozenrain

pcjohnnyb said:


> That's just the cover-up fragrance



 I actually used to use incense sticks all the time and I do not smoke ! However maybe I made people suspicious when they came around.
I like the fact that they were more natural than many home fragrances..PLus I must admit I do have a little hippy in me....  not literally(I read that back and it sounded a bit dodgy.


----------



## withrespect

frozenrain said:


> I actually used to use incense sticks all the time and I do not smoke ! However maybe I made people suspicious when they came around.
> I like the fact that they were more natural than many home fragrances..PLus I must admit I do have a little hippy in me....  not literally(I read that back and it sounded a bit dodgy.


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> oh sugar dumplin are we going to have a fight...
> 
> its ok... dont be jealous...
> 
> You almost have the tightest  Ive ever been inside or at least in the top 20 and your a close 9th on the great breasts thing... So chear up pumpkin butt.



TMI!!


----------



## withrespect

frozenrain said:


> TMI!!



!!!!! AGREED !!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> !!!!! AGREED !!!!!


hahahahaha


----------



## kvj21075

frozenrain said:


> TMI!!


what? 20 and 9th is not bad at all when its out of 1547 and a half! (dont ask)


----------



## pcjohnnyb

frozenrain said:


> I actually used to use incense sticks all the time and I do not smoke ! However maybe I made people suspicious when they came around.
> I like the fact that they were more natural than many home fragrances..PLus I must admit I do have a little hippy in me....  not literally(I read that back and it sounded a bit dodgy.



  I'm just foolin.  I love some natural incense...smells so good and it is relaxing


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> what? 20 and 9th is not bad at all when its out of 1547 and a half! (dont ask)



NOTE TO SELF: NEVER  with 4d!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> NOTE TO SELF: NEVER  with 4d!!!!!!!!!!


you make it sound like i wanted to! I didnt know what Jesus Juice was! I thought an old man like him could do no harm!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> you make it sound like i wanted to! I didnt know what Jesus Juice was! I thought an old man like him could do no harm!



I know what you mean...he seems so innocent and then BAM! he's bending you over his computer chair 

I mean........


----------



## frozenrain

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm just foolin.  I love some natural incense...smells so good and it is relaxing


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> you make it sound like i wanted to! I didnt know what Jesus Juice was! I thought an old man like him could do no harm!



how old is he anyhow?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

withrespect said:


> how old is he anyhow?



You have to give your age before you ask something like that


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> how old is he anyhow?


he is  but looks over


----------



## withrespect

pcjohnnyb said:


> I know what you mean...he seems so innocent and then BAM! he's bending you over his computer chair
> 
> I mean........



hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> I know what you mean...he seems so innocent and then BAM! he's bending you over his computer chair
> 
> I mean........


yeh i saw your face print on the back of the chair!


----------



## withrespect

pcjohnnyb said:


> You have to give your age before you ask something like that



lol I am 23....   I have nothing to hide.


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> how old is he anyhow?


you know what would be fun???? Guess! Guess his age!


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> you know what would be fun???? Guess! Guess his age!



32-ish ???


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> 32-ish ???


buttkisser! of course, if u said 32 u prob really think something like 36, but took a couple years off to be safe! either way you are wrong!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> buttkisser! of course, if u said 32 u prob really think something like 36, but took a couple years off to be safe! *either way you are wrong*!



but surprisingly close


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> buttkisser! of course, if u said 32 u prob really think something like 36, but took a couple years off to be safe! either way you are wrong!



ok, so how old is he?


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> ok, so how old is he?


45.


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> 45.



  I was close


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> oh sugar dumplin are we going to have a fight...
> 
> its ok... dont be jealous...
> 
> You almost have the tightest  Ive ever been inside or at least in the top 20 and your a close 9th on the great breasts thing... So chear up pumpkin butt.


 



kvj21075 said:


> what? 20 and 9th is not bad at all when its out of 1547 and a half! (dont ask)


HE GOT HIMSELF A MIDGET?  chaching!  bacon has been trying for ages!  i wonder if that midget ever called bacon...i gave one his number...



withrespect said:


> how old is he anyhow?


21


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> 45.





withrespect said:


> I was close



nah, that's just how experienced he is


----------



## withrespect

pcjohnnyb said:


> nah, that's just how experienced he is



what do you mean?


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> what do you mean?


all joking aside he is 40 -thats why his name is 4-D. say it outloud. 4-d=forty


----------



## pcjohnnyb

withrespect said:


> what do you mean?



Nothin  
He's not really 45 though.


----------



## withrespect

pcjohnnyb said:


> Nothin
> He's not really 45 though.



i see


----------



## Beta84

He's 21 damnit.  I'm not joking!


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> He's 21 damnit.  I'm not joking!



I'll use this analogy again.... if he is 21, I am a Frickn' unicorn


----------



## jwwb2000

I am not liking this Mucinex D stuff at all.


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> I'll use this analogy again.... if he is 21, I am a Frickn' unicorn



i thought u were a unicorn after the last one


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> i thought u were a unicorn after the last one



well,  ok, so I am now a "flying unicorn" --if 4d is 21 naturally


----------



## pcjohnnyb

withrespect said:


> well,  ok, so I am now a "flying unicorn" --if 4d is 21 naturally



well..he's 21inches


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> well..he's 21inches



WHY WOULD YOU KNOW THAT?


----------



## withrespect

pcjohnnyb said:


> well..he's 21inches



     the  is getting deep in here!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> WHY WOULD YOU KNOW THAT?



I measured it, duh 

I'm talking about his arm length, what are YOU talking about???


----------



## Jameo

pcjohnnyb said:


> well..he's 21inches



....tall


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> the  is getting deep in here!



What are u talkin about!  None whatsoever.

By the way did u know I'm superman?  Wanna come by my place and see if you're my kryptonite?


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


> ....tall



is he Bacon's circus midget?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> is he Bacon's circus midget?



 that was my first thought too


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> What are u talkin about!  None whatsoever.
> 
> By the way did u know I'm superman?  Wanna come by my place and see if you're my kryptonite?


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> What are u talkin about!  None whatsoever.
> 
> By the way did u know I'm superman?  Wanna come by my place and see if you're my kryptonite?




:groan:


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


>


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> :groan:


----------



## 4d2008

33


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> 33



uhh did u lie to me about being 21???  whore!


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> is he Bacon's circus midget?



:dur:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> 33


----------



## GypsyQueen

Please place the stick in the hole, one at a time. That is all.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> uhh did u lie to me about being 21??? whore!


why would I tell you the truth? you are the engine on my  train. 


Jameo said:


> :dur:





pcjohnnyb said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Please place the stick in the hole, one at a time. That is all.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Please place the stick in the hole, one at a time. That is all.







4d2008 said:


> why would I tell you the truth? you are the engine on my  train.



  CHOO CHOO!!!


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> CHOO CHOO!!!


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


>


wrong kinda train hun... The  is what it is... He is the start of my gossip train..


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> wrong kinda train hun... The  is what it is... He is the start of my gossip train..


----------



## withrespect

withrespect said:


>



haha, soul train


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> haha, soul train


wrong color.


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


>



i like it.


----------



## LusbyMom

I win!!!


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I win!!!



congrats


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> congrats



 Go eat some damn popcorn


----------



## workaholic

Wassssuppp?


----------



## Beta84




----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Go eat some damn popcorn



Geez, are you always this rude when someone says congrats


----------



## workaholic

Beta84 said:


>



Watching the Colt vs Jags game.  Jags are looking pretty good tonight so far.


----------



## LusbyMom

Go away!


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


>



It's passed your bed time, go to bed little boy.


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Go away!




Your AV is creepy looking.  Umpa Lumpa?


----------



## tyky

you first


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Your AV is creepy looking.  Umpa Lumpa?



 person of frumpy and dumpy proportions and strange colour distortions. quick with the funky chicken dance and usually adorned with mighty ballon pants...likes to prance with overalls and curly socks, face that even a mother would mock....likes to work in the candy docks and has strangely brown curly locks 

Sorry it reminds me of someone I know


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> person of frumpy and dumpy proportions and strange colour distortions. quick with the funky chicken dance and usually adorned with mighty ballon pants...likes to prance with overalls and curly socks, face that even a mother would mock....likes to work in the candy docks and has strangely brown curly locks
> 
> Sorry it reminds me of someone I know


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> you first



I am listening to banging... it's great.. my bathroom is almost done!! I think I have said that before... but it's for real this time  Trim is going up now and tomorrow the toilet and sink will be set... and it will be done!!!


----------



## tyky

sheesh your bathroom is taking forever


----------



## Beta84

workaholic said:


> Watching the Colt vs Jags game.  Jags are looking pretty good tonight so far.


go jags!



Jameo said:


> It's passed your bed time, go to bed little boy.


yes mommy


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> person of frumpy and dumpy proportions and strange colour distortions. quick with the funky chicken dance and usually adorned with mighty ballon pants...likes to prance with overalls and curly socks, face that even a mother would mock....likes to work in the candy docks and has strangely brown curly locks
> 
> Sorry it reminds me of someone I know



You shouldn't put yourself down like that.


----------



## workaholic

Beta84 said:


> go jags!
> 
> 
> yes mommy



I picked Indy in the pool but it is good to see the Jags doing something.  Just took Fred Taylor getting on the IR.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> sheesh your bathroom is taking forever



Ya think?  Had to wait for the tile guy... took him forever but it's done now and I LOVE IT!


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> You shouldn't put yourself down like that.



GFY

Oh and I still need that hard drive done... you busy?


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Ya think?  Had to wait for the tile guy... took him forever but it's done now and I LOVE IT!



I meant to clean ours tonight.  Got sidetracked.  We took to the kids to look at Christmas Lights.  I guess I will have to do it tomorrow.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> GFY
> 
> Oh and I still need that hard drive done... you busy?


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> GFY
> 
> Oh and I still need that hard drive done... you busy?



Not too busy for you my dear.    I still need to come up and see you all.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Not too busy for you my dear.    I still need to come up and see you all.



Can you do them both at the same time? Or do you have to take it with you??? And what are you going to do with the nekkid pics of my hub that are on there?


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I meant to clean ours tonight.  Got sidetracked.  We took to the kids to look at Christmas Lights.  I guess I will have to do it tomorrow.



Did you get that garage floor mopped yet?


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Can you do them both at the same time? Or do you have to take it with you??? And what are you going to do with the nekkid pics of my hub that are on there?



I may be able to do it there.  Any naked pics that are on there will be posted in Uncle Bacons Love Shack.


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I may be able to do it there.  Any naked pics that are on there will be posted in Uncle Bacons Love Shack.



and i won't be able to see if you are really doing it


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> and i won't be able to see if you are really doing it



R you not in with the cool kids on that one?


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> R you not in with the cool kids on that one?



No


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> No



I am sure you can get in.  Bacon in in time out right now but will be back soon.  I think 4d is a mod too.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I am sure you can get in.  Bacon in in time out right now but will be back soon.  I think 4d is a mod too.


----------



## ADHD-Kidd

tree hugging haters


----------



## workaholic

ADHD-Kidd said:


> tree hugging haters


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


>


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


>



How is the little purple pill doing or you?


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> How is the little purple pill doing or you?



 Great!!


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> Great!!



Still no drinking for me.  (During the week). 

Heartburn is gone and I don't wake up in the middle of the night to drain the vein.


----------



## Kain99

LusbyMom said:


> Great!!



Was thinking happy thoughts about you today.


----------



## workaholic

Kain99 said:


> Was thinking happy thoughts about you today.



Were you Neked?


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Still no drinking for me.  (During the week).
> 
> Heartburn is gone and I don't wake up in the middle of the night to drain the vein.



  you are a  

I love being heartburn free... FINALLY!


----------



## LusbyMom

Kain99 said:


> Was thinking happy thoughts about you today.



 Were they happy dirty thoughts???


----------



## Kain99

LusbyMom said:


> Were they happy dirty thoughts???



You know it baby!  I just love your eyes.  Lightbulb is definitely on and I dig that!


----------



## workaholic

Kain99 said:


> You know it baby!  I just love your eyes.  Lightbulb is definitely on and I dig that!



Were ya Neked?


----------



## workaholic

Kain99 said:


> You know it baby!  I just love your eyes.  Lightbulb is definitely on and I dig that!



When are we having that Kick Azz haunted party at your place?


----------



## tyky

4000


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky

ovred said:


>


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> 4000


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


>


----------



## Kain99

It's a conspiracy TYKY!  You just had three posts in a row that counted at 4003.

Call the authorities baby!


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## 4d2008

I wont be around much after 830 today so make sure all my threads I started today get a whole lotta drama for me... TIA...


Love ya all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FREE BACON ~ ~ ~      <-----bacon strips


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> I wont be around much after 830 today so make sure all my threads I started today get a whole lotta drama for me... TIA...
> 
> 
> Love ya all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> FREE BACON ~ ~ ~      <-----bacon strips



hahahah  BACON STRIPS!!!!!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I wont be around much after 830 today so make sure all my threads I started today get a whole lotta drama for me... TIA...
> 
> 
> Love ya all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> FREE BACON ~ ~ ~      <-----bacon strips



FREE BACON!!


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## frozenrain




----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


>


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


>


----------



## frozenrain

QUOTE=toppick08;3475149][/QUOTE]


----------



## LadyWolf

withrespect said:


> hahahah  BACON STRIPS!!!!!



TURKEY BACON!!!!


----------



## Beta84

LadyWolf said:


> TURKEY BACON!!!!



no, he's definitely got two hams.


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> no, he's definitely got two hams.


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> no, he's definitely got two hams.



IHEARTBACON.COM oh my damn


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:


> IHEARTBACON.COM oh my damn


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## Jameo

So I'm really freakin bored


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## frozenrain

smdavis65 said:


>



 Yawning is so contagious..............


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Yawning is so contagious..............



specially when it's a rainy day


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


> So I'm really freakin bored



me too.  and now the bacon thread is basically dead.  what to do, what to do?


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> me too.  and now the bacon thread is basically dead.  what to do, what to do?



work






























nah, it's Friday


----------



## TWLs wife

I'm the last person..


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> work
> 
> 
> nah, it's Friday



if i had anything to do at work...i'd be doin it...


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> if i had anything to do at work...i'd be doin it...



 I have sooo much to do, but like I said it is Friday


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## Gtmustang88

My first flight is delay which is going to make me miss my second flight... Looks like I maybe sleeping in airport tonight.


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


> My first flight is delay which is going to make me miss my second flight... Looks like I maybe sleeping in airport tonight.



  that sucks


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> specially when it's a rainy day



 Even talking about yawning makes me yawn.
Are you going on a cruise soon? If so where? Not sure if I read right.








I am the wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr................................


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Even talking about yawning makes me yawn.
> Are you going on a cruise soon? If so where? Not sure if I read right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr................................




Yep, I can't wait we are going to the Bahamas Jan 3-8   There is a large group of us going.  I am going to be stuck home with kids for two weeks and then I am going on a cruise without them, so I will be ready to get away from the cling ons


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> Yep, I can't wait we are going to the Bahamas Jan 3-8   There is a large group of us going.  I am going to be stuck home with kids for two weeks and then I am going on a cruise without them, so I will be ready to get away from the cling ons



Sounds fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Where do you depart?Do you have everything you need yet? It will be a deserved break for you after all your work.
Well I wish you a wonderful time !
Will you take your laptop so instead of socializing and dining at the captain's table you can play word association thread with us



 I win!!!!!!


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Sounds fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Where do you depart?Do you have everything you need yet? It will be a deserved break for you after all your work.
> Well I wish you a wonderful time !
> Will you take your laptop so instead of socializing and dining at the captain's table you can play word association thread with us
> 
> 
> 
> I win!!!!!!



thanks, but hubby will prolly have his laptop cause he needs it for work so I may be able to pop in every once once in a while


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> My first flight is delay which is going to make me miss my second flight... Looks like I maybe sleeping in airport tonight.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>



So when u ggoing to visit? I got a 2 bed 3 bath condo 1 block from the beach and the bay in my backyard . And


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> So when u ggoing to visit? I got a 2 bed 3 bath condo 1 block from the beach and the bay in my backyard . And



When are you gonna be out there for the 4 months? Is it gonna be after the 1st of the year?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> When are you gonna be out there for the 4 months? Is it gonna be after the 1st of the year?



Yea leave jan5th and come back april 30th. So I will make cruisin week in oc too.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Yea leave jan5th and come back april 30th. So I will make cruisin week in oc too.



I do want to fly out there. Maybe in Feb. And where are we staying at for cruisin week?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I do want to fly out there. Maybe in Feb. And where are we staying at for cruisin week?



I don't know, I am not baby sitting this year though. I want to have fun and do more cruising.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> I don't know, I am not baby sitting this year though. I want to have fun and do more cruising.



I hear ya. Yeah I want to bring my bike there this year.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I hear ya. Yeah I want to bring my bike there this year.



I want to bring the cobra


----------



## kelb




----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky




----------



## misshelper




----------



## frozenrain

hello.Just bathed everyone,Dinner done.Glad to see the lotion I use on my daughter does not contain any parabens...




No Flo for a long time.Unless he is in disguise Guess that leaves us to win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Or should I say me!


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky




----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>



Your eating again?  We just left CD.  How can you be hungry?


----------



## rich70




----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>



 get back to work.


----------



## amotley




----------



## smdavis65

amotley said:


>



 I win!


----------



## Beta84




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## smdavis65

TWLs wife said:


>


----------



## TWLs wife

smdavis65 said:


>


----------



## tyky




----------



## ovred




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## smdavis65

ovred said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## flomaster

Hey kids.  Back from my trip  Did I win while I was away?


----------



## misshelper

flomaster said:


> Hey kids.  Back from my trip  Did I win while I was away?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Hey kids.  Back from my trip  Did I win while I was away?



  nope


----------



## workaholic

flomaster said:


> Hey kids.  Back from my trip  Did I win while I was away?



Did you bring me a souvenir?


----------



## somdfunguy

workaholic said:


> Did you bring me a souvenir?



Whats up cracker!


----------



## tyky

somdfunguy said:


> Whats up cracker!


----------



## somdfunguy

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky




----------



## sunflower




----------



## tyky




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## tyky




----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## smdavis65

TWLs wife said:


>


----------



## toppick08

smdavis65 said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## 4d2008

tooooooooooooooo cold outside. I vote on a due to lack of interest and sofaking cold This should be a no work day.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> tooooooooooooooo cold outside. I vote on a due to lack of interest and sofaking cold This should be a no work day.



Come ride the mower with me today...


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> tooooooooooooooo cold outside. I vote on a due to lack of interest and sofaking cold This should be a no work day.



 me too.


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Come ride the mower with me today...


ummmmmmmmmmmmmm no. 


withrespect said:


> me too.


was great seeing you the other night...


----------



## Gtmustang88

4d2008 said:


> tooooooooooooooo cold outside. I vote on a due to lack of interest and sofaking cold This should be a no work day.



Lol, the window of my car was frozen even after a 25 mile drive to work. So i had to open the door to show the guard my badge... Time to go back to San Diego.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmm no.
> 
> was great seeing you the other night...



it was great seeing you too!   and it was cool to meet .... she is a pretty little thing isnt she.


----------



## Radiant1

toppick08 said:


> Come ride the mower with me today...



That kind of sounds like it should be in the pick up lines tread.


----------



## toppick08

Radiant1 said:


> That kind of sounds like it should be in the pick up lines tread.


----------



## 4d2008

Gtmustang88 said:


> Lol, the window of my car was frozen even after a 25 mile drive to work. So i had to open the door to show the guard my badge... Time to go back to San Diego.


Shhhhh dont tell the police but I started my car and let it warm up while I was inside... 


withrespect said:


> it was great seeing you too! and it was cool to meet .... she is a pretty little thing isnt she.


she is a PAIN IN THE AZZ!!! but yeah, she is a .. 


Radiant1 said:


> That kind of sounds like it should be in the pick up lines tread.


----------



## Beta84

today is gonna be a really crappy day.  hurray


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> today is gonna be a really crappy day. hurray


sobecauseand
that is all I have to say.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> sobecauseand
> that is all I have to say.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


>


I already told you,
That is all I have to say.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I already told you,
> That is all I have to say.



:shrug:

oh well i doubt it would have made my day any better anyway.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> :shrug:
> 
> oh well i doubt it would have made my day any better anyway.


nope


----------



## Jameo

Sup biatches


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> Sup biatches


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


>



How was the road trip yesterday?


----------



## withrespect

Jameo said:


> Sup biatches


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> How was the road trip yesterday?


It was good, we didnt see the lights  ended up going to a movie and then to CHEESECAKE FACTORY!!!


----------



## toppick08

Jameo said:


> Sup biatches


----------



## Bonehead

Good morning !


----------



## 4d2008

Bonehead said:


> Good morning !


Good morning !to you 2


----------



## toppick08

Bonehead said:


> Good morning !



Morning Bone..


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> It was good, we didnt see the lights  ended up going to a movie and then to CHEESECAKE FACTORY!!!



i hate all of you


----------



## kvj21075

heheheheh BONE hehehhehehe


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> i hate all of you


No you dont! Call your doctor! i had a horrible horrible night and morning last night! (by night i mean when i got home)


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> i hate all of you


well maybe if you didnt upset  you could have gone but nooooooo you had to go and kill a little girls dreams so


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> No you dont! Call your doctor! i had a horrible horrible night and morning last night! (by night i mean when i got home)


I had a pretty bad evening myself 



4d2008 said:


> well maybe if you didnt upset  you could have gone but nooooooo you had to go and kill a little girls dreams so


sorry that i'm highly allergic to cats.  next time i'll will myself to remove that allergy so I can be more accomodating.


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> I had a pretty bad evening myself
> 
> 
> sorry that i'm highly allergic to cats.  next time i'll will myself to remove that allergy so I can be more accomodating.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> I had a pretty bad evening myself
> 
> 
> sorry that i'm highly allergic to cats.  next time i'll will myself to remove that allergy so I can be more accomodating.


what happened?


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


>


 nice meating you


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> sorry that i'm highly allergic to cats. next time i'll will myself to remove that allergy so I can be more accomodating.


You knew you were allergic BEFORE you had her dreams built up. So 
very very wrong of you...


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> nice meating you



You too!!!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> You knew you were allergic BEFORE you had her dreams built up. So
> very very wrong of you...



i was trying to ignore it...then realized i couldn't.  i told her beforehand that i might have problems with it...but i was trying.  we never knew for sure.  i only got to meet her cats for 30 minutes, that doesn't really tell much.  except they are longhaired cats and those are the worst when it comes to allergies.  

why don't u be heroic!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> i was trying to ignore it...then realized i couldn't. i told her beforehand that i might have problems with it...but i was trying. we never knew for sure. i only got to meet her cats for 30 minutes, that doesn't really tell much. except they are longhaired cats and those are the worst when it comes to allergies.
> 
> why don't u be heroic!


(you really didnt have to explain it to me)

I live to far south for her to live with me. Plus do you honestly believe that would be a good idea :shrug: and why are we actually talking about this out in the open


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You knew you were allergic BEFORE you had her dreams built up. So
> very very wrong of you...


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> (you really didnt have to explain it to me)
> 
> I live to far south for her to live with me. Plus do you honestly believe that would be a good idea :shrug: and why are we actually talking about this out in the open



no it would be a terrible idea :dur: but that doesn't mean I can't poke you about it for fun.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> (you really didnt have to explain it to me)
> 
> I live to far south for her to live with me. Plus do you honestly believe that would be a good idea :shrug: and why are we actually talking about this out in the open


its entertaining me... keep fighting! i like it!


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> its entertaining me... keep fighting! i like it!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> its entertaining me... keep fighting! i like it!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


>


dont you think you have kicked her enough. What are you doing now? Hey look she is bleeding! someone get me some salt for that!!!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> dont you think you have kicked her enough. What are you doing now? Hey look she is bleeding! someone get me some salt for that!!!



salt?  I was planning on tying a boulder to her and throwing her into the ocean.  that should be salty enough


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> dont you think you have kicked her enough. What are you doing now? Hey look she is bleeding! someone get me some salt for that!!!


its fine. really. when you guys dont hear from me and i am held hostage at my own house, im sure the cops will get there before Im completely dead!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> its fine. really. when you guys dont hear from me and i am held hostage at my own house, im sure the cops will get there before Im completely dead!


hopefully I can tap that one last time before _your_ completely

I MEAN!!! hopefully I can tap that for the first time before _your_ completely


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> its fine. really. when you guys dont hear from me and i am held hostage at my own house, im sure the cops will get there before Im completely dead!



you live in the middle of nowhere.  who's gonna hear you?  the deer can't dial 911.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> you live in the middle of nowhere.  who's gonna hear you?  the deer can't dial 911.


 its not funny, im seriously scared there, i heard him grab a knife last night. i told him i was calling Dad before he walked down the hallway. Im thinking ill tkae my kitties somewhere this weekend. im worried about them.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> its not funny, im seriously scared there, i heard him grab a knife last night. i told him i was calling Dad before he walked down the hallway. Im thinking ill tkae my kitties somewhere this weekend. im worried about them.


You can stay at my place while Im gone  need someone to take care of my babies anyways.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You can stay at my place while Im gone  need someone to take care of my babies anyways.


but your babies are in my belly.... take care of them? does that mean no more alcohol???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> but your babies are in my belly.... take care of them? does that mean no more alcohol???


if _your _prego we cant be friends any more.


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> its not funny, im seriously scared there, i heard him grab a knife last night. i told him i was calling Dad before he walked down the hallway. Im thinking ill tkae my kitties somewhere this weekend. im worried about them.



If you are seriously that scared, go get a Restraining order so he is not allowed at the house any longer.  Request a Police escort for him to gather his belongings and as soon as he has left, start changing the door locks.


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> If you are seriously that scared, go get a Restraining order so he is not allowed at the house any longer.  Request a Police escort for him to gather his belongings and as soon as he has left, start changing the door locks.



she can't do that.  it's sorta his place now.  we need to find a kitty-friendly environment for her to move, ASAP!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> if _your _prego we cant be friends any more.


its yours. i drugged you and did your reversal.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> if _your _prego we cant be friends any more.



you really love black francis don't u


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> If you are seriously that scared, go get a Restraining order so he is not allowed at the house any longer.  Request a Police escort for him to gather his belongings and as soon as he has left, start changing the door locks.


i thought about it. we will see.


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> she can't do that.  it's sorta his place now.  we need to find a kitty-friendly environment for her to move, ASAP!



She CAN do that since she lives there and he is a threat to her.


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## Jameo

So, like, this one time, at band camp.......


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> its yours. i drugged you and did your reversal.






Jameo said:


> So, like, this one time, at band camp.......


i don't wanna know where u stuck that tuba.


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> i don't wanna know where u stuck that tuba.



up your anal cavity


----------



## dn0121

Jameo said:


> up your anal cavity



now that right there was funny.


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


> up your anal cavity





squeal like a pig #####!


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> squeal like a pig #####!



yous gotta purdy mouf boy


----------



## jwwb2000

at


----------



## rich70

Morning !


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> Morning !


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Morning !


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Hey, thats my move! 

Oh and


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Hey, thats my move!
> 
> Oh and



 violence is not the answer!!!

  to both of you!


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> violence is not the answer!!!
> 
> to both of you!



But he started it. So a  for him!

And a    for you!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> But he started it. So a  for him!
> 
> And a    for you!


She prefers 



(just helping you out man)


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> She prefers
> 
> 
> 
> (just helping you out man)



  why you gotta put my business out there????


----------



## dn0121

withrespect said:


> why you gotta put my business out there????



nice!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> She prefers
> 
> 
> 
> (just helping you out man)



 Thanks for the info


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> why you gotta put my business out there????


Rich is a pervd in training.
sorry 


Now get back in the closet!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Rich is a pervd in training.
> sorry



I'm trying to follow in your footsteps but it's a tough road. But you are a good teacher Jedi Master 4D.


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## Gtmustang88

withrespect said:


> violence is not the answer!!!
> 
> to both of you!



but... but...



<--- runs


----------



## withrespect

Gtmustang88 said:


> but... but...
> 
> 
> 
> <--- runs


----------



## 4d2008

Gtmustang88 said:


> but... but...
> 
> 
> 
> <--- runs


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> violence is not the answer!!!
> 
> to both of you!


you hypocrite!  



withrespect said:


> why you gotta put my business out there????





i like the modifications you made to your avatar by the way.


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> you hypocrite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the modifications you made to your avatar by the way.



lol thanks.... dn0121 did that for me in the "bad pick-up lines" thread... I thought it was hilarious


----------



## dn0121

withrespect said:


> lol thanks.... dn0121 did that for me in the "bad pick-up lines" thread... I thought it was hilarious


----------



## withrespect

dn0121 said:


>



:heh:  is that the little 7UP character?


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> lol thanks.... dn0121 did that for me in the "bad pick-up lines" thread... I thought it was hilarious


I guess a bad pickup line would be saying something about that avatar in relation to your John Deere tattoo.  Hey there, wanna see if I can hit that target? 



withrespect said:


> :heh:  is that the little 7UP character?


yup


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> I guess a bad pickup line would be saying something about that avatar in relation to your John Deere tattoo.  Hey there, wanna see if I can hit that target?
> 
> 
> yup




LOL, I have heard that one before.  (Bathing suit season is not a good time to have a tramp stamp of a deere)


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> LOL, I have heard that one before.  (Bathing suit season is not a good time to have a tramp stamp of a deere)





what are you talkin about, that sounds like a great time to have it!


----------



## dn0121

withrespect said:


> :heh:  is that the little 7UP character?



spot on


----------



## withrespect

dn0121 said:


> spot on



yay!  

OMFG!!! I AM SO BORED...someone talk to me.


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> yay!
> 
> OMFG!!! I AM SO BORED...someone talk to me.



i'm bored too!!!  i'll keep you company


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> i'm bored too!!!  i'll keep you company



  hahaha


----------



## pcjohnnyb

withrespect said:


> yay!
> 
> OMFG!!! I AM SO BORED...someone talk to me.



You've got mail :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> hahaha



umm...uhh...did u take that from 4D?  Crap!  That pansy.  Oh well no more sandwich.  I'm not scared of ya tho!  I came packin


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> umm...uhh...did u take that from 4D?  Crap!  That pansy.  Oh well no more sandwich.  I'm not scared of ya tho!  I came packin



speaking of 4d...where is he?  I knew it was quiet in here.


----------



## UncleBacon

I'm ready to pass out....I'm tired


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> You've got mail :shrug:


back off!  



withrespect said:


> speaking of 4d...where is he?  I knew it was quiet in here.


You obviously killed him and stole his  thingy.  I'm callin the cops.  Oh wait nevermind...if he's dead maybe I can steal all his ladies for booty calls


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> speaking of 4d...where is he?  I knew it was quiet in here.


he is playing with himself on his couch at home.


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> back off!
> 
> 
> You obviously killed him and stole his  thingy.  I'm callin the cops.  Oh wait nevermind...if he's dead maybe I can steal all his ladies for booty calls



  Easy there Mr. Testosterone...  You can easily be replaced by BOB!  so.... Pull yourself together


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> Easy there Mr. Testosterone...  You can easily be replaced by BOB!  so.... Pull yourself together



  that post made me think kvj had said it!  Umm uhhh I'm better than Bob!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> that post made me think kvj had said it!  Umm uhhh I'm better than Bob!


yeh, you dont require batteries!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> back off!


 As you wish.  
 



withrespect said:


> Easy there Mr. Testosterone...  You can easily be replaced by BOB!  so.... Pull yourself together


----------



## tyky




----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

I am bored too, just got home from work.


----------



## kelb

I WIN!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I WIN!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


>



 Hows poot?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Hows poot?



I quit already.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I quit already.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



No, you don't understand how this leauge was. I'll tell you about it later. Just remember when you got attacked the last time I was at your job. Thats how the whole leauge was. You get it?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

rich70 said:


> No, you don't understand how this leauge was. I'll tell you about it later. Just remember when you got attacked the last time I was at your job. Thats how the whole leauge was. You get it?



 
I hope you didn't break YOUR cue over the person's head..use a bar cue


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> No, you don't understand how this leauge was. I'll tell you about it later. Just remember when you got attacked the last time I was at your job. Thats how the whole leauge was. You get it?



A bunch of drunk woman hanging on you telling you that they they love you? :shrug:


wus da prob?


----------



## rich70

pcjohnnyb said:


> I hope you didn't break YOUR cue over the person's head..use a bar cue



 I know you never use your own stuff to beat other people with.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> A bunch of drunk woman hanging on you telling you that they they love you? :shrug:
> 
> 
> wus da prob?



 God, I  you!!


----------



## Beta84




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## sunflower




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## sunflower

Who wants to go swiming?


----------



## withrespect

sunflower said:


> Who wants to go swiming?



  its 24 degrees outside!!!


----------



## sunflower

withrespect said:


> its 24 degrees outside!!!


 

Oh come on!!!!  Skinny Dipping!!


----------



## withrespect

sunflower said:


> Oh come on!!!!  Skinny Dipping!!



....  did you eat paint chips as a child!?

j/k


----------



## sunflower

withrespect said:


> .... did you eat paint chips as a child!?
> 
> j/k


 

Yes....


----------



## withrespect

sunflower said:


> Yes....


----------



## workaholic

This is funny.  A littler holiday stress relief.

Aksalser.com


----------



## sunflower

6..


----------



## tyky

my track pad isn't fast enough


----------



## workaholic

sunflower said:


> 6..



I got 11 at the office with a mouse.  Only getting 9 at home on the laptop.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I got 11 at the office with a mouse.  Only getting 9 at home on the laptop.



show off


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> show off



  I just got 11 on my laptop.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> I just got 11 on my laptop.



do ya wanna cookie


----------



## smdavis65

I win!


----------



## Kain99

I'm stretching out.... I really don't care who wins anymore.


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> I'm stretching out.... I really don't care who wins anymore.





Are you ready for Christmas?


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky

ovred said:


>


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


>


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



  So are you all ready for Christmas?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> So are you all ready for Christmas?



nope, just one person left tho!

Did I ever tell you that, that night work was talking about Fredericks of Hollywood and he started ordering my xmas presents then they came in and it was in one of those white bags and it was in the exact shape of a bra, guess what I'm getting


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> nope, just one person left tho!
> 
> Did I ever tell you that, that night work was talking about Fredericks of Hollywood and he started ordering my xmas presents then they came in and it was in one of those white bags and it was in the exact shape of a bra, guess what I'm getting



I am done shopping   As a matter of fact tomorrow night will be our Christmas Eve and we will wake up on Wednesday and open gifts.. 

Make sure you act suprised when you open your bag


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))


----------



## ovred




----------



## withrespect

mornin' y'all.


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> mornin' y'all.



I coulda swore I posted here 5 minutes ago but clearly it decided it didn't like my post and spit it back.  

Oh and good morning to you


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> I coulda swore I posted here 5 minutes ago but clearly it decided it didn't like my post and spit it back.
> 
> Oh and good morning to you


----------



## Gtmustang88

mornin'


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


>



  just what i needed!


----------



## migtig




----------



## toppick08

migtig said:


>


----------



## Beta84

migtig said:


>



hey get out!  this is my turf.  you're my MPD that doesn't post in chit-chat


----------



## migtig

Beta84 said:


> hey get out!  this is my turf.  you're my MPD that doesn't post in chit-chat



I'm bored.   Entertain me.


----------



## Beta84

migtig said:


> I'm bored.   Entertain me.


----------



## Gtmustang88

i'm bored too. Least its the last day of work for a week.


----------



## withrespect

migtig said:


> I'm bored.   Entertain me.




SINGING:


  "Let me....ENTERTAIN YOU...   LET ME....Make you smile....  I will do a few tricks....some old and then some new tricks...  I'm very versitile...and if you're real good, I'll make you feel good  .... I want your spirits to climb.... so let me....entertain you.... and we'll have a real good tiimmmmme   -from Gypsy


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> SINGING:
> 
> 
> "Let me....ENTERTAIN YOU...   LET ME....Make you smile....  I will do a few tricks....some old and then some new tricks...  I'm very versitile...and if you're real good, I'll make you feel good  .... I want your spirits to climb.... so let me....entertain you.... and we'll have a real good tiimmmmme   -from Gypsy



My sister used to sing that song allll the time cuz she was obsessed with that movie.  you should do a dance too!


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


> SINGING:
> 
> 
> "Let me....ENTERTAIN YOU...   LET ME....Make you smile....  I will do a few tricks....some old and then some new tricks...  I'm very versitile...and if you're real good, I'll make you feel good  .... I want your spirits to climb.... so let me....entertain you.... and we'll have a real good tiimmmmme   -from Gypsy



  Encore!


----------



## withrespect

migtig said:


> Encore!





Beta84 said:


> My sister used to sing that song allll the time cuz she was obsessed with that movie.  you should do a dance too!



ENCORE GRANTED:

And he said "Hey pretty lady won't you give me a sign....I'd give anything to make you mine-oh-mine......I'd do your bidding and be at your beck-and-call.....I've never seen anyone looking so fine, man I gotta have her she's one of a kind......I'm goin' once, goin' twice, I'm sold to the lady in the second row, she's an 8 she's a 9, she's a 10 I know.....with her ruby red lips, blonde hair, blue eyes... I'm about to kiss my heart goodbyyyyyye"


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> ENCORE GRANTED:
> 
> And he said "Hey pretty lady won't you give me a sign....I'd give anything to make you mine-oh-mine......I'd do your bidding and be at your beck-and-call.....I've never seen anyone looking so fine, man I gotta have her she's one of a kind......I'm goin' once, goin' twice, I'm sold to the lady in the second row, she's an 8 she's a 9, she's a 10 I know.....with her ruby red lips, blonde hair, blue eyes... I'm about to kiss my heart goodbyyyyyye"



ok I'm going to need video of your dances...OR you can just come by my place and show me


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


> ENCORE GRANTED:
> 
> And he said "Hey pretty lady won't you give me a sign....I'd give anything to make you mine-oh-mine......I'd do your bidding and be at your beck-and-call.....I've never seen anyone looking so fine, man I gotta have her she's one of a kind......I'm goin' once, goin' twice, I'm sold to the lady in the second row, she's an 8 she's a 9, she's a 10 I know.....with her ruby red lips, blonde hair, blue eyes... I'm about to kiss my heart goodbyyyyyye"



    Bravo!


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> ok I'm going to need video of your dances...OR you can just come by my place and show me



  give me a B-E-T-A !!!


----------



## withrespect

migtig said:


> Bravo!



   *~*BOWING*~*  thank you, thank you.


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> give me a B-E-T-A !!!



   you are keeping me entertained this morning!  BAWK BAWK!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> mornin'


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>



Listen mister...


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Listen mister...



So you all ready for Christmas? I still got some shoping to do. I guess I'll go tonight.


Oh and


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> So you all ready for Christmas? I still got some shoping to do. I guess I'll go tonight.
> 
> 
> Oh and



I knew I forgot to do something........






j/k, yeah I am ready. Today is my last day of work for a week. Then its off to san diego in less than 2 weeks.

and


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> I knew I forgot to do something........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k, yeah I am ready. Today is my last day of work for a week. Then its off to san diego in less than 2 weeks.
> 
> and



Hey lets go finish up my shoping at Hooters tonight!!


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Hey lets go finish up my shoping at Hooters tonight!!



i'd like hooters a lil bit more if they had at least 2 hot waitresses.  I was disappointed


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> i'd like hooters a lil bit more if they had at least 2 hot waitresses.  I was disappointed





  all women are beautiful in their own way!


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


> all women are beautiful in their own way!



Even me?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Hey lets go finish up my shoping at Hooters tonight!!


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> all women are beautiful in their own way!



yes they are of course, but I was saying hot.  And come on...it's Hooters.  There are certain standards for Hooters waitresses that are left lacking at this one!  Some of them didn't even have nice bodies.  Seriously what gives 

I have dated maybe 1 person who could get away with workin at Hooters...so obviously it doesn't mean I'm hating on people who shouldn't work there.  Just saying that going there provides a certain set of expectations for the wait staff


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> i'd like hooters a lil bit more if they had at least 2 hot waitresses.  I was disappointed



I went there for lunch last Friday and the girls that work the day shift were . Wouldn't you think they would have the hot girls working at night when its busier.


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> I went there for lunch last Friday and the girls that work the day shift were . Wouldn't you think they would have the hot girls working at night when its busier.



I have only been to the Waldorf Hooters once... They were pretty little things in my opinion....  wouldnt catch me wearing those Neon Orange spanky shorts thats for sure....


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> I have only been to the Waldorf Hooters once... They were pretty little things in my opinion....  wouldnt catch me wearing those Neon Orange spanky shorts thats for sure....



Really, I never noticed the women. I go there for the wings.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I went there for lunch last Friday and the girls that work the day shift were . Wouldn't you think they would have the hot girls working at night when its busier.



I went there last saturday with brian and it was alright.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> I went there last saturday with brian and it was alright.



And I didn't get a call?!?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Really, I never noticed the women. I go there for the wings.



stop lying. Hardtimes has better wings.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> And I didn't get a call?!?



You were working. Was a last minute type deal anyways, and I had some time to kill.


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> I have only been to the Waldorf Hooters once... They were pretty little things in my opinion....  wouldnt catch me wearing those Neon Orange spanky shorts thats for sure....



you shoulda come with us that one night.  and wouldn't ever catch u wearin that stuff huh?  guess i shouldn't post any pictures of...well, you know


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Really, I never noticed the women. I go there for the wings.



 yes, ... yes I believe you


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> you shoulda come with us that one night.  and wouldn't ever catch u wearin that stuff huh?  guess i shouldn't post any pictures of...well, you know



   worst secret keeper EVER


----------



## Gtmustang88

Beta84 said:


> you shoulda come with us that one night.  and wouldn't ever catch u wearin that stuff huh?  guess i shouldn't post any pictures of...well, you know


----------



## withrespect

withrespect said:


> worst secret keeper EVER



NO MORE LINGERIE FOR YOU!!!! 
...and


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> worst secret keeper EVER


I didn't say anything!  I just said I shouldn't mention anything 



withrespect said:


> NO MORE LINGERIE FOR YOU!!!!
> ...and



  I'll do anything for you to take that statement back!


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> I didn't say anything!  I just said I shouldn't mention anything
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do anything for you to take that statement back!


----------



## Gtmustang88

withrespect said:


> NO MORE LINGERIE FOR YOU!!!!
> ...and



Thats not nice.


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


>



sword fight u?  is there something I should know?


----------



## withrespect

Gtmustang88 said:


> Thats not nice.



  Oh...H3LL NO!  Bring it on!!!  you dont want none of this!!!


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> Oh...H3LL NO!  Bring it on!!!  you dont want none of this!!!



I do!


----------



## Gtmustang88

withrespect said:


> Oh...H3LL NO!  Bring it on!!!  you dont want none of this!!!



 I win!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

I win


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I win



good morning


----------



## withrespect

Gtmustang88 said:


> I win!!!!!!!



  you are cut off...


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> good morning


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> I win



and just where have you been, Mister?


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> and just where have you been, Mister?


My bed was "extra warm" today so I decided to sleep in a little.


----------



## Gtmustang88

withrespect said:


> you are cut off...



but... but...


----------



## migtig

Wait a minute, I want to hear more about the lingerie that withrespect has gotten beta...


----------



## withrespect

migtig said:


> Wait a minute, I want to hear more about the lingerie that withrespect has gotten beta...



thats for behind closed doors!


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> Wait a minute, I want to hear more about the lingerie that withrespect has gotten beta...


 what the hell did I miss this morning lol...


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> My bed was "extra warm" today so I decided to sleep in a little.


----------



## Beta84

migtig said:


> Wait a minute, I want to hear more about the lingerie that withrespect has gotten beta...



i'm not allowed to talk about it!  stop trying to get me in trouble


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


>


yep.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> what the hell did I miss this morning lol...



nothin...


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> nothin...


well whatever it is I sooooooo want to see it.... Then Ill be taking pics and they will be posted on my myspace page as EVERYTHING is.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> well whatever it is I sooooooo want to see it.... Then Ill be taking pics and they will be posted on my myspace page as EVERYTHING is.



WHY HAVENT YOU ADDED ME ON MYSPACE!!!!  I dont know your last name to add you!


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> WHY HAVENT YOU ADDED ME ON MYSPACE!!!! I dont know your last name to add you!


Your kidding me right. 


4d = Ford... (last name)


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> WHY HAVENT YOU ADDED ME ON MYSPACE!!!!  I dont know your last name to add you!



do i have you on myspace yet?  If not i should add you too!

and 4D would u really want to see me in lingerie, if that's what you missed this morning?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Your kidding me right.
> 
> 
> 4d = Ford... (last name)


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> do i have you on myspace yet? If not i should add you too!
> 
> and 4D would u really want to see me in lingerie, if that's what you missed this morning?


Yes, yes I would. :shrug: if you do it Ill do it.


----------



## migtig

Beta84 said:


> do i have you on myspace yet?  If not i should add you too!
> 
> and 4D would u really want to see me in lingerie, if that's what you missed this morning?



  I would.


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> do i have you on myspace yet?  If not i should add you too!
> 
> and 4D would u really want to see me in lingerie, if that's what you missed this morning?



no!  I feel so unloved!


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> no! I feel so unloved!


 itll be ok hun...  

Also I dont think you need to know my last name for my page I just think its private thats it... So I better have a friend request tonight from you...


----------



## Gtmustang88

Damn I should of kept my myspace... I only use facebook now.


----------



## UncleBacon

you're dead to me


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> you're dead to me


instead of thongs for the last party/polar bear plunge lets have everyone wear teddies n stuff.. I think thatll be more fun.. we did the thongs last year...


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Yes, yes I would. :shrug: if you do it Ill do it.


weirdo



migtig said:


> I would.


weirdo



withrespect said:


> no!  I feel so unloved!


i don't know your myspace page!  after you add 4D i'll be able to find you, so get to it!



Gtmustang88 said:


> Damn I should of kept my myspace... I only use facebook now.


i use both...i've noticed around here most people seem to use myspace, but at school it was only facebook.


----------



## withrespect

Gtmustang88 said:


> Damn I should of kept my myspace... I only use facebook now.



I have facebook too


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> weirdo
> 
> 
> weirdo
> 
> 
> i don't know your myspace page!  after you add 4D i'll be able to find you, so get to it!
> 
> 
> i use both...i've noticed around here most people seem to use myspace, but at school it was only facebook.



it wont let me on this NMCI comp.  MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/40428506


----------



## Gtmustang88

Beta84 said:


> i use both...i've noticed around here most people seem to use myspace, but at school it was only facebook.


I have noticed that too.



withrespect said:


> I have facebook too



Oh really?


----------



## Gtmustang88

Haha, a lot of people have the NMCI problem on here. It is so slow right now for me.


----------



## 4d2008

Gtmustang88 said:


> Haha, a lot of people have the NMCI problem on here. It is so slow right now for me.


tell me about it... chits running waaayyyyyy slow for me...


----------



## dn0121

withrespect said:


> it wont let me on this NMCI comp.  MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/40428506



Where I come from a lotta front porch sittin'


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Where I come from a lotta front porch sittin'


Im going to meet up with the triplets around 11 tomorrow am I going to see you?


----------



## withrespect

dn0121 said:


> Where I come from a lotta front porch sittin'



  you know the song!


----------



## dn0121

withrespect said:


> you know the song!



of course I'm a Texan at heart.


----------



## Jameo

Wirelessly posted (LGE-VX9900/1.0 UP.Browser/6.2.3.2 (GUI) MMP/2.0)

Yo


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> Wirelessly posted (LGE-VX9900/1.0 UP.Browser/6.2.3.2 (GUI) MMP/2.0)
> 
> Yo


word up


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Im going to meet up with the triplets around 11 tomorrow am I going to see you?



most likely,  I may go to Ihop though.


----------



## Beta84

Gtmustang88 said:


> Haha, a lot of people have the NMCI problem on here. It is so slow right now for me.


yep...runnin really slow.  



Jameo said:


> Wirelessly posted (LGE-VX9900/1.0 UP.Browser/6.2.3.2 (GUI) MMP/2.0)
> 
> Yo



umm hi


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> most likely, I may go to Ihop though.


well Im going to hang with the girls from 11ish to 2ish... Then have more of my harem to see after that so .... see ya when I see ya.


----------



## 4d2008

WOW what a long rough day at work... Think its time to leave.


Hope everyone has a great day. xoxo


----------



## Gtmustang88

I am ready to go home as well... But i have to stay a few more hours...


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> WOW what a long rough day at work... Think its time to leave.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day. xoxo



hey i was told that u need to stay for at least 2-3 hours!  unless u got permission otherwise  

btw did bacon send you ur daily text msg?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Gtmustang88 said:


> Haha, a lot of people have the NMCI problem on here. It is so slow right now for me.





Beta84 said:


> yep...runnin really slow.



Sorry ya'll.
I was working, so that was probably slowing it down   Now I'm back on here


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> Sorry ya'll.
> I was working, so that was probably slowing it down   Now I'm back on here



i was using the net for research purposes and couldn't go anywhere!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> i was using the net for research purposes and couldn't go anywhere!




Lord it's dead in here...
More-than-likely going to be even slower tomorrow


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> Lord it's dead in here...
> More-than-likely going to be even slower tomorrow



yup.  have fun with that!


----------



## Justwaitin

pcjohnnyb said:


> Lord it's dead in here...
> More-than-likely going to be even slower tomorrow



  I feel your pain..i'm stuck here tomorrow too!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

I will be out of here in about 2 hours


----------



## Justwaitin

QUOTE=Gtmustang88;3481733]I will be out of here in about 2 hours [/QUOTE]



  Thanks for rubbing it in!   LOL


----------



## withrespect

Justwaitin said:


> QUOTE=Gtmustang88;3481733]I will be out of here in about 2 hours





  Thanks for rubbing it in!   LOL[/QUOTE]

 


  BAD Gtmustang88!  no, no!!


----------



## dn0121




----------



## Gtmustang88

withrespect said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in!   LOL



 


  BAD Gtmustang88!  no, no!![/QUOTE]

but, I want out of here!!!!! So bored... plus I got to get to the gym this afternoon, and then I can start


----------



## Gtmustang88

Justwaitin said:


> QUOTE=Gtmustang88;3481733]I will be out of here in about 2 hours





  Thanks for rubbing it in!   LOL[/QUOTE]

I have been at work since 5:30 though.


----------



## Justwaitin

withrespect said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in!   LOL



 


  BAD Gtmustang88!  no, no!![/QUOTE]

  thank you !!  I'm gonna need a serious coffee jolt.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

I've been reading Wiki pages on legalization/decriminalization of marijuana...pretty interesting   Apparently there was a new bill created just this year (newest one since '84) in regards to it. Go figure.


----------



## dn0121




----------



## withrespect

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 58184



!!!!   WTFO  !!!!


----------



## dn0121

withrespect said:


> !!!!   WTFO  !!!!



I


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58188
> View attachment 58187



don't tell Dan.  he might kill u


----------



## withrespect

dn0121 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58188
> View attachment 58187



  that was a little much....


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> that was a little much....



what?  it said he bouncing-hearts brandi!


----------



## dn0121

withrespect said:


> that was a little much....



nah cuz that is actually my gf digitized


----------



## tyky




----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


>



  It's already been such a long day.


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> nah cuz that is actually my gf digitized



gf huh?  hope she doesn't smack you for callin her that.


----------



## Gtmustang88

30 minutes and counting


----------



## dn0121

Beta84 said:


> gf huh?  hope she doesn't smack you for callin her that.



doh!  I keep forgetting fiance.  That sounds so ghey though and I hate the french.  How bout woman I get the pleasure of marrying?


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> doh!  I keep forgetting fiance.  That sounds so ghey though and I hate the french.  How bout woman I get the pleasure of marrying?



that works 

we need an american word to replace fiancee.  ####ing french bastards!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> that works
> 
> we need an american word to replace fiancee.  ####ing french bastards!



fiancee synonym | Thesaurus.com



> *Main Entry: intended *
> Part of Speech: noun
> Definition: A person to whom one is engaged to be married.
> Synonyms: betrothed, fiancé


:shrug:
That's all I got.


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> fiancee synonym | Thesaurus.com
> 
> 
> :shrug:
> That's all I got.



so it was a picture of dn's intended?  

dn: Hey everybody, meet my intended!

yeah i'm not feelin it.


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> that works
> 
> we need an american word to replace fiancee.  ####ing french bastards!



you could use the italian word "Fidanzato"    just sayin....


----------



## Gtmustang88

what about saying "wife to be"


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> you could use the italian word "Fidanzato"    just sayin....



sweet!  is there a male/female version like fiance/e?


----------



## Beta84

Gtmustang88 said:


> what about saying "wife to be"



oh i got it!  Here's my b###h!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> so it was a picture of dn's intended?
> 
> dn: Hey everybody, meet my intended!
> 
> yeah i'm not feelin it.



nor am I 



Gtmustang88 said:


> what about saying "wife to be"



Well that was so simple that it was difficult to come up with


----------



## Gtmustang88

Beta84 said:


> oh i got it!  Here's my b###h!



haha, that works too. Maybe sleeping on the couch that night though.


----------



## migtig

"life partner"

"ole lady" / "ole man"

"my future ex-wife" / "my future ex-husband"

"bebe's daddy" / "bebe's momma"


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> sweet!  is there a male/female version like fiance/e?



for a woman, you call her Fidanzata/ for a male Fidanzato....  it can also mean girlfriend/boyfriend from what I know


----------



## Beta84

migtig said:


> "life partner"
> 
> "ole lady" / "ole man"
> 
> "my future ex-wife" / "my future ex-husband"
> 
> "bebe's daddy" / "bebe's momma"


which one do you typically call the giant?  



withrespect said:


> for a woman, you call her Fidanzata/ for a male Fidanzato....  it can also mean girlfriend/boyfriend from what I know



hmm thats what i figured.  but that means it also means bf/gf.  i dunno.  it sounds cool tho.  next time i see you, you're gonna have to tell me how to pronounce it k?  Thanks


----------



## migtig

Beta84 said:


> which one do you typically call the giant?



_*MY*_ Giant.


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## tyky




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

Morning Biotches.


----------



## frozenrain

I have so much energy today.I might just win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> I have so much energy today.I might just win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!
AFTER TODAY I DONT PLAN ON LOGGING IN UNTILL MONDAY SO I CAN HANDLE A TIME OUT!​


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!
> AFTER TODAY I DONT PLAN ON LOGGING IN UNTILL MONDAY SO I CAN HANDLE A TIME OUT!​





Just like a Ninja I will tread silently and pounce when you are all least suspecting to claim my prize.
Now what do you have up your sleeve that could give you time out?


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Just like a Ninja I will tread silently and pounce when you are all least suspecting to claim my prize.
> Now what do you have up your sleeve that could give you time out?


Its in my pants. 



Jack and Jill went up the hill
to smoke some marijuana,
Jack got high,
unzipped his fly,
and Jill said “I don’t wanna”
Jack and Jill went up the hill
to have a little fun.
Stupid Jill
forgot her pill
and now they have a son.


----------



## ovred




----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


>


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> *Its in my pants*.
> 
> 
> 
> Jack and Jill went up the hill
> to smoke some marijuana,
> Jack got high,
> unzipped his fly,
> and Jill said “I don’t wanna”
> Jack and Jill went up the hill
> to have a little fun.
> Stupid Jill
> forgot her pill
> and now they have a son.



 I should have known!

Is that today's updated version of Jack and Jill ?
Seriously the original makes you wonder what they were doing as the last lines go:
"Up Jack got and home did trot as fast as he could caper
to mend his head with vinegar and brown paper.'...umm how could that be interpreted.......



I win


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Its in my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Jack and Jill went up the hill
> to smoke some marijuana,
> Jack got high,
> unzipped his fly,
> and Jill said “I don’t wanna”
> Jack and Jill went up the hill
> to have a little fun.
> Stupid Jill
> forgot her pill
> and now they have a son.





I should post my Little Jack Horner joke.........but it would probably get me timed out.....


----------



## 4d2008

mmmmm  pie.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> mmmmm  pie.







later man..let me run


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> later man..let me run


 have a great holiday time. Hope you get laid!


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Did I mention I was a nun!


 soooooo turned on right now...


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> soooooo turned on right now...



Well maybe you need a nice cold shower young man.


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> mmmmm  pie.



Ever had a tomato pie?


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Well maybe you need a nice cold shower young man.


To late  I made a mess in my pants thinking of you in the outfit


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> Ever had a tomato pie?


yes. ... Ill never forget it.


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> To late  I made a mess in my pants thinking of you in the outfit



Now it really is against the code of conduct to take photos on visitors day at the nunnery.Or was it that time you were outside my window? 







Next time I will get my bouncers onto you


----------



## frozenrain

I AM THE WINNER!




:yahoo


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Now it really is against the code of conduct to take photos on visitors day at the nunnery.Or was it that time you were outside my window?


Im outside your window right now.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im outside your window right now.


my dad just said the grossest thing to me. im gonna puke


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> my dad just said the grossest thing to me. im gonna puke


and that is?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> and that is?


he askied if i had any  of


----------



## Mojo

kvj21075 said:


> my dad just said the grossest thing to me. im gonna puke


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> he askied if i had any  of


 aaaannnnddd Im lost.


----------



## kvj21075

Mojo said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

and where the hell is warnutz? he stood me up yesterday


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> and where the hell is warnutz? he stood me up yesterday



when u told me he wasn't answering u i killed him and hid the body in 4D's extra bedroom.  it'll be lost in there for a long time.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> when u told me he wasn't answering u i killed him and hid the body in 4D's extra bedroom.  it'll be lost in there for a long time.


ummmm hes moving out in february!  but itlls probably smell before then. But  and  youre my favorite!


----------



## 4d2008

Im annoyed, in a bad mood, and bored to death... 
Im leaving work... 
Peace n Love to you all. and I hope EVERYONE has a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> ummmm hes moving out in february!  but itlls probably smell before then. But  and  youre my favorite!






4d2008 said:


> Im annoyed, in a bad mood, and bored to death...
> Im leaving work...
> Peace n Love to you all. and I hope EVERYONE has a great day tomorrow.


see u later!  hope everythin is ok whore


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> he askied if i had any  of





4d2008 said:


> aaaannnnddd Im lost.



I'm going with: Pictures of certain folks :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm going with: Pictures of certain folks :shrug:



Nope.  He said something really weird but kinda funny


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> Nope.  He said something really weird but kinda funny



:shrug: Can we be enlightened?


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> :shrug: Can we be enlightened?



no.  you aren't a chosen one.  sorry


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> no.  you aren't a chosen one.  sorry


----------



## Beta84

ugh.  i'm feelin so crappy right now.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> ugh.  i'm feelin so crappy right now.



http://forums.somd.com/news-current-events/164849-norwalk-virus-outbreak-baltimore.html


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> http://forums.somd.com/news-current-events/164849-norwalk-virus-outbreak-baltimore.html



hmm sounds similar to what i'm feelin right now.  So...can I come over in a few minutes?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> hmm sounds similar to what i'm feelin right now.  So...can I come over in a few minutes?



Not over here...I don't wanna have to cork myself to enjoy christmas


----------



## ovred




----------



## smdavis65

ovred said:


>





I win.


----------



## tater

smdavis65 said:


> I win.



silly goose, you know how peeps have tried that and failed?


----------



## smdavis65

tater said:


> silly goose, you know how peeps have tried that and failed?



Tons... you still have to try. 
now I win


----------



## misshelper

smdavis65 said:


> Tons... you still have to try.
> now I win


----------



## toppick08

Back.............and Merry Christmas to all.......


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


> Back.............and Merry Christmas to all.......


Merry Christmas


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> Merry Christmas


----------



## Beta84

hope it's a good movie and chinese food day for everyone


----------



## Kain99

Merry Merry Christmas!  Big hugs to all and tounge, to a select few.


----------



## dn0121

Beta84 said:


> hope it's a good movie and chinese food day for everyone





We had a great breakfast, then went to take care of the pets at B's work. Hit up *$ and then to Giant to get some eggs and kaiser rolls for left over HB ham and brisket.  Back to take care of the animals at 6. Then more brisket and ham while watching TV.


----------



## 4d2008

Drove to every grocery store in this town for food not one is open. What's the deal?  did the terrorist attack? Why is everything shut down today?!?!?!? Well Guess Ill play some more xbox and hope everything is open tomorrow...


----------



## ovred




----------



## smdavis65

ovred said:


>


----------



## tyky




----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


>


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


>


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


>



 Merry xmas everyone.


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Merry xmas everyone.



you too!  I'm soooo tired and there are toys everywhere


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> you too!  I'm soooo tired and there are toys everywhere



Well, go pick them up and let me win this tread. 

I laugh at my own jokes.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



I would have thought you would have found something better to eat on Christmas... so how is the VS stuff? You gonna post a pic for us?


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> you too!  I'm soooo tired and there are toys everywhere



My head is spinning with co-ordinates after playing numerous games of battleship.



Leave the toys and put your feet up!


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> Well, go pick them up and let me win this tread.
> 
> I laugh at my own jokes.






LusbyMom said:


> I would have thought you would have found something better to eat on Christmas... so how is the VS stuff? You gonna post a pic for us?


Oh my Work cooked today  and it was Fredericks stuff, and I pretty much got one of everything that was crotchless


frozenrain said:


> My head is spinning with co-ordinates after playing numerous games of battleship.
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the toys and put your feet up![/QUOTE
> 
> OMG if I see anymore Star Wars or Dora crap I'm gonna scream


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> Oh my Work cooked today  and it was Fredericks stuff, and I pretty much got one of everything that was crotchless
> 
> 
> frozenrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My head is spinning with co-ordinates after playing numerous games of battleship.
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the toys and put your feet up![/QUOTE
> 
> OMG if I see anymore Star Wars or Dora crap I'm gonna scream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you need to get off the computer and spend some time with your man.
> I'm just sayin'...
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Work cooked today  and it was Fredericks stuff, and I pretty much got one of everything that was crotchless
> 
> 
> Seems like you need to get off the computer and spend some time with your man.
> I'm just sayin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I will   I wore a naughty Santa outfit last night
Click to expand...


----------



## TWLs wife

All I want for Christmas this year is to feel better. I'm sick..


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> All I want for Christmas this year is to feel better. I'm sick..


----------



## tater

tyky said:


> and I pretty much got one of everything that was crotchless


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


>



Thank you..Drinking hot tea to help myself, hoply feel alittle better.
-->


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


>



OK, tyky, go spend some time with work.
TWL, get some rest.
Both of you GET OFF THE COMPUTER!!!
I win


----------



## tyky

tater said:


>



:shrug:


----------



## tater

tyky said:


> :shrug:



Duh, that was only in my top 3 of hottest things I've ever seen a girl post in my six years on here


----------



## TWLs wife

smdavis65 said:


> OK, tyky, go spend some time with work.
> TWL, get some rest.
> Both of you GET OFF THE COMPUTER!!!
> I win



Thank you, I will get some rest when little ones are asleep.

*Not !! I win.. LoL*


----------



## tyky

tater said:


> Duh, that was only in my top 3 of hottest things I've ever seen a girl post in my six years on here


----------



## Black-Francis

TWLs wife said:


> Thank you, I will get some rest when little ones are asleep.



Can we slow dance tonight to Xmas carols??


----------



## tater

tyky said:


>




Can't remember the other two, but I'm pretty sure it was Pixie and SxyP that said them


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> smdavis65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I will   I wore a naughty Santa outfit last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worthless
Click to expand...


----------



## TWLs wife

Black-Francis said:


> Can we slow dance tonight to Xmas carols??



Not tonight .Maybe in your dreams..


----------



## tater

LusbyMom said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> :worthless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that.  And the bonus is, since they are crotchless there won't be any unsightly bacon strips
Click to expand...


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> :worthless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myspace pics under the 30th bday you can see the santa jacket but that is as close as your gonna get to the pic
Click to expand...


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> LusbyMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> myspace pics under the 30th bday you can see the santa jacket but that is as close as your gonna get to the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I will just wait until the next time we go out... you will show me then
> 
> My little brother is here visiting.... I think we need to take him to Roses  Is your friend single? We need to hook him up with someone... so he will stay here and not go back home.
Click to expand...


----------



## ovred




----------



## smdavis65

ovred said:


>



 ovred.


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>



I see what you did there....

damn you got me that time.

But for now


----------



## tyky




----------



## kelb




----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


>


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


>



 She's mine!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## Bonehead

You know when the end of the world comes one of us will be sitting at a keyboard typing something into this thread and think .......................IIIIIIII WWWWWWWWooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misshelper




----------



## smdavis65

misshelper said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> She's mine!!



 you can't have them all.


----------



## smdavis65

Gtmustang88 said:


> you can't have them all.


----------



## ovred




----------



## misshelper

smdavis65 said:


>


----------



## Kain99

Bonehead said:


> You know when the end of the world comes one of us will be sitting at a keyboard typing something into this thread and think .......................IIIIIIII WWWWWWWWooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



To Funny!


----------



## misshelper

Kain99 said:


> To Funny!


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## tyky




----------



## ovred




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## Kain99

My reaction to smilies....


----------



## smdavis65

Kain99 said:


> My reaction to smilies....


----------



## Jameo

Kain99 said:


> My reaction to smilies....


----------



## misshelper

Kain99 said:


> My reaction to smilies....


----------



## Beta84

Kain99 said:


> My reaction to smilies....



then instead of waving i will say hi!


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## sunflower

Just got up from a  3 hr nap...


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


> Just got up from a  3 hr nap...


----------



## sunflower

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

sunflower said:


>


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## frozenrain




----------



## sunflower

Bath Time


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## frozenrain

sunflower said:


> Bath Time





TWLs wife said:


>



well you guys are having fun . 



However I win


----------



## TWLs wife

frozenrain said:


> well you guys are having fun .
> 
> 
> 
> However I win



*NOT !!!*


----------



## tyky

sunflower said:


> Just got up from a  3 hr nap...



tell me what that's like, it's been forever since I have taken a nap


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> tell me what that's like, it's been forever since I have taken a nap



It is a lot like going to sleep during the day for a short period of time.


----------



## ovred




----------



## sunflower

tyky said:


> tell me what that's like, it's been forever since I have taken a nap


 

Trust me I usually dont either but I wasnt feeling good.. It felt nice!


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> It is a lot like going to sleep during the day for a short period of time.



I know what a nap is   I just don't get them anymore


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> I know what a nap is   I just don't get them anymore



If you would take some time to relax you could.  I think a nap is in your future.  Especially this week.


----------



## Kain99

Ugggh... I can never take a nap for as long as I live!  My sister, the Psychiatrist swears that they are for depressed people.  

I'm to skeered.


----------



## sunflower

Kain99 said:


> Ugggh... I can never take a nap for as long as I live! My sister, the Psychiatrist swears that they are for depressed people.
> 
> I'm to skeered.


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Ugggh... I can never take a nap for as long as I live!  My sister, the Psychiatrist swears that they are for depressed people.
> 
> I'm to skeered.



so if you don't get a good nights rest and your tired and you take a nap your depressed 


Take a nap Kain


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> If you would take some time to relax you could.  I think a nap is in your future.  Especially this week.



relax, WTF is that


----------



## ovred




----------



## misshelper




----------



## Gtmustang88

just waking up here


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## withrespect




----------



## belvak




----------



## withrespect

belvak said:


>


----------



## Kain99

You guys are fully ghey... Seriously.

Love,

Kain


----------



## withrespect

Kain99 said:


> You guys are fully ghey... Seriously.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Kain






  be nice Kain~ lol  I am just bored that's all.


----------



## belvak

Tonight's the first time I've "played" in this thread. Figured I would go ahead and jump in just incase I was the last person!!!


----------



## Kain99

withrespect said:


> be nice Kain~ lol  I am just bored that's all.



Say something child!  Create an environment that demands response!  The smiles make me friggin crazy!


----------



## Kain99

belvak said:


> Tonight's the first time I've "played" in this thread. Figured I would go ahead and jump in just incase I was the last person!!!



I personally, hope you win.


----------



## workaholic




----------



## Kain99

workaholic said:


>



GHEY TARDS!!!!!!!!!! Uggh! Say something you freaks!


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## Kain99

FireBrand said:


>



That did it!  Kain's brain EXPLODES!


----------



## misshelper

Kain99 said:


> GHEY TARDS!!!!!!!!!! Uggh! Say something you freaks!


----------



## Gtmustang88

After waking up past noon the last few days, it is going to be hard to get up at 4am to go to work tomorrow... Did I win yet?


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:


> GHEY TARDS!!!!!!!!!! Uggh! Say something you freaks!


 












Kain, you rock.


----------



## Kain99

I hate you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misshelper

Kain99 said:


> I hate you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kain99

misshelper said:


>



My posts are counting!  Your's are not! 

In your face!


----------



## misshelper

Kain99 said:


> My posts are counting!  Your's are not!
> 
> In your face!


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:


> My posts are counting! Your's are not!
> 
> In your face!


 




:face:


----------



## Kain99

meangirl said:


> :face:



Eat me already!


----------



## LusbyMom

Kain99 said:


> Say something child!  Create an environment that demands response!  The smiles make me friggin crazy!



YO Kain!! SO when are we meeting up at CIP again? I believe you have some questions to ask my hubby


----------



## misshelper

Kain99 said:


> Eat me already!


----------



## Kain99

LusbyMom said:


> YO Kain!! SO when are we meeting up at CIP again? I believe you have some questions to ask my hubby



True I do... he doesn't scare me at all!  :hides:  

Date and time angel!


----------



## LusbyMom

Kain99 said:


> True I do... he doesn't scare me at all!  :hides:
> 
> Date and time angel!



Now?


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:


> Eat me already!


 You don't wanna go there girl.  

Or you can.


----------



## Kain99

meangirl said:


> You don't wanna go there girl.
> 
> Or you can.



I did and GDIT I have begged for 2 years!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misshelper




----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> I did and GDIT I have begged for 2 years!!!!!!!!!



  I'm sleepy why are you soooooo perky at night


----------



## Kain99

tyky said:


> I'm sleepy why are you soooooo perky at night



I'm perky in the morning too... Drives everyone crazy!


----------



## LusbyMom

Kain99 said:


> I'm *perky* in the morning too... Drives everyone crazy!


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> I'm perky in the morning too... Drives everyone crazy!



me too usually but the wine is getting to me


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I'm sleepy why are you soooooo perky at night



   I had real  tonight 

So is your stripper friend single???


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> I had real  tonight
> 
> So is your stripper friend single???



the one at Rose's?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> the one at Rose's?



How many stripper friends you have????????


I need a single woman


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:


> I did and GDIT I have begged for 2 years!!!!!!!!!


 

Well then...

whatcha doing for New Years?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> How many stripper friends you have????????
> 
> 
> I need a single woman


 how many do you need

Oh, for keeping your brother here?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> how many do you need
> 
> Oh, for keeping your brother here?



One for him



oneforme


----------



## Kain99

meangirl said:


> Well then...
> 
> whatcha doing for New Years?



Siitting at home on the couch..... Better idea?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> One for him
> 
> 
> 
> oneforme



I need pics!  Is he


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Siitting at home on the couch..... Better idea?



you can come to my house and sit on my couch


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I need pics!  Is he



 ? eww he's my brother... He's on my myspace.. He is young... a baby


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> you can come to my house and sit on my couch



So the party is at your house? Or is only Kain invited?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> ? eww he's my brother... He's on my myspace.. He is young... a baby



 got nothing, strippers only want a sugar daddy, does he have $$$$$$


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> So the party is at your house? Or is only Kain invited?



Are we having a party and no one told me?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> got nothing, strippers only want a sugar daddy, *does he have $$$$$$*


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> So the party is at your house? Or is only Kain invited?



come on over, well my kids will be home, we aren't doing anything since we are going to the Bahamas on the 3rd and we feel bad cause we are already leaving the kiddos for a week but we can turn it into a party


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Are we having a party and no one told me?



:shrug: Sounds like a 3some not a party


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> come on over, well my kids will be home, we aren't doing anything since we are going to the Bahamas on the 3rd and we feel bad cause we are already leaving the kiddos for a week but we can turn it into a party



We are already having a party...


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> got nothing, strippers only want a sugar daddy, does he have $$$$$$



We got "Lilly" from Rose's.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> come on over, well my kids will be home, we aren't doing anything since *we are going to the Bahamas on the 3rd* and we feel bad cause we are already leaving the kiddos for a week but we can turn it into a party


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> We are already having a party...



where the f is my invotation


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> :shrug: Sounds like a 3some not a party



The party was going to be in my pants.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> The party was going to be in my pants.



 it was


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> where the f is my invotation



Not sure what an invotation is....but you are invited.. it's not at my house which is good for you..cause it's closer to yours


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> The party was going to be in my pants.


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> it was



Yup.  Get you drunk, and take advantage of you.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Not sure what an invotation is....but you are invited.. it's not at my house which is good for you..cause it's closer to yours



it's  for invitation


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Yup.  Get you drunk, and take advantage of you.



It's new years... you would think you could come up with something new


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> Yup.  Get you drunk, and take advantage of you.



 can we practice tonight


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> it's  for invitation



So you are  and didn't invote me?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> So you are  and didn't invote me?



 :hiccup: :yup:


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:


> Siitting at home on the couch..... Better idea?


 
Much. 

You can stay on the couch if you like though...works for me.


----------



## Kain99

meangirl said:


> Much.
> 
> You can stay on the couch if you like though...works for me.



Strange Body Slam.... I'm good!


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:


> Strange Body Slam.... I'm good!


 
Strange is sometimes good.


----------



## misshelper




----------



## ovred




----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

Mornin


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## withrespect

morning all.


----------



## 4d2008

Gtmustang88 said:


> Mornin





smdavis65 said:


>





withrespect said:


> morning all.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


>



  How was your weekend?


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> How was your weekend?


very busy and yet not if that makes sense  But all in all it was GREAT! Tomorrow Im outta town for a couple weeks, get to go see my kids n mom  Cant wait for that!!!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

4d2008 said:


> very busy and yet not if that makes sense  But all in all it was GREAT! Tomorrow Im outta town for a couple weeks, get to go see my kids n mom  Cant wait for that!!!!



I wish I would of took off this week, but it is my last week in the office for a few months, and I need to finish some stuff.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> very busy and yet not if that makes sense  But all in all it was GREAT! Tomorrow Im outta town for a couple weeks, get to go see my kids n mom  Cant wait for that!!!!



 YAY!!!  Hope you have fun!!!!!!!   Remember to miss me though!!


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> YAY!!! Hope you have fun!!!!!!! Remember to miss me though!!


I ALREADY DO!!!!!!!!! 

Just send me pics while Im gone


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> I ALREADY DO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just send me pics while Im gone


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


>


Be careful with your character, because it becomes your destiny​


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> Be careful with your character, because it becomes your destiny​



yes, that is what I said...


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> yes, that is what I said...


didnt figure it out till a little bit ago


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> didnt figure it out till a little bit ago



lol, I am so proud


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> lol, I am so proud


had to use a translator


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> had to use a translator



thats ok.


----------



## Beta84




----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## withrespect

Mornin Beta!!


----------



## 4d2008

Bored


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


>


so when are u leavin so i can steal all ur wimminz?  



withrespect said:


> Mornin Beta!!


good morning!     have a good weekend?


----------



## Gtmustang88

4d2008 said:


> Bored


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> so when are u leavin so i can steal all ur wimminz?


They are all yours tomorrow. Just remember Ill be back so dont get attached. I will want them all back.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> They are all yours tomorrow. Just remember Ill be back so dont get attached. I will want them all back.



watcha' gonna do with the pussies ?


----------



## Jameo




----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> watcha' gonna do with the pussies ?


have a couple people checking on them and the devil birds while Im away.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> They are all yours tomorrow. Just remember Ill be back so dont get attached. I will want them all back.



sounds good.  you don't have to worry, i learned my lesson...getting attached to teenie boppers is a bad idea


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


>


WHATS UP SLUGGER!!!!!!


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


>



i love your avatar


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> WHATS UP SLUGGER!!!!!!



Nuffin  Wanna box?


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> Nuffin  Wanna box?


HELL NO!!!! That fight was worse then the UFC fights saturday


----------



## kvj21075

Morning  its a coffee kinda morning....


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Morning  its a coffee kinda morning....


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> HELL NO!!!! That fight was worse then the UFC fights saturday



That was definitely the most exciting fight I saw all weekend


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> HELL NO!!!! That fight was worse then the UFC fights saturday



At least I remember saturday


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> That was definitely the most exciting fight I saw all weekend



 

So, ya'll coming over next year?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


no its


----------



## kvj21075

Jameo said:


> So, ya'll coming over next year?


ill be there next year with body armour.... jsut in case


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> So, ya'll coming over next year?


HELL YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


kvj21075 said:


> no its


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> Morning  its a coffee kinda morning....



you should bring me some


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> you should bring me some


UPS or FedEx, i actually have to do some work today since im off tomorrow


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> UPS or FedEx, i actually have to do some work today since im off tomorrow



which ever one is quicker I am so tired.....


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> you should bring me some


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>





How was your christmas man?


----------



## migtig

Jameo said:


> So, ya'll coming over next year?



Next year?  Heck I'm coming over this week.


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


> So, ya'll coming over next year?


hellz yeah!



kvj21075 said:


> ill be there next year with body armour.... jsut in case


just stand behind me, I'll protect you...or use you as something to joust with.  Ok yeah, bring a helmet.


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> Next year? Heck I'm coming over this week.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> How was your christmas man?



It was ok. Baby was really sick and she didn't even want to open her presents on Christmas. So she opened them up on Friday. She's getting better though. Now I have what she had. Any plans for New Years eve?


----------



## GypsyQueen

Wow. Look at that.  I win. Imagine that.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Wow. Look at that.  I win. Imagine that.



For some reason I think this thread just became useless to post in.  U win.  Ok everyone vacate immediately and go to CCPE!  so i can win!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> It was ok. Baby was really sick and she didn't even want to open her presents on Christmas. So she opened them up on Friday. She's getting better though. Now I have what she had. Any plans for New Years eve?



Ah that sucks, a few of my family members were sick too. I told them to stay away from me because I don't need to be getting sick right now. I got invited to a few parties, but I doubt I will really do anything.  invited me to hers... What are you going to do?


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Ah that sucks, a few of my family members were sick too. I told them to stay away from me because I don't need to be getting sick right now. I got invited to a few parties, but I doubt I will really do anything.  invited me to hers... What are you going to do?



I don't know what we're doing.  invited me to hers too. I guess I'll wait to see how baby and I are feeling. If I still feel like I do right now, I'm staying home and I'll be sleeping by 9:00.


----------



## 4d2008

Forums are boring today.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Forums are boring today.



I was just thinking the same thing.  Work is boring too.  What to do, what to do...


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> Forums are boring today.



then talk about something!!!  humor me.


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> then talk about something!!! humor me.


What is your favorite position and why?


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> What is your favorite position and why?



...I don't need every forumite knowing...... anyway....


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> What is your favorite position and why?


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> then talk about something!!!  humor me.


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> What is your favorite position and why?


This is for everyone by the way...

Depending on my mood I think I prefer to be on bottom mostly... If I want to just tear into it Ill be on top... Doggy Style is good... Not a fan of the 69... and I LOVE to go downtown to eat..


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> ...I don't need every forumite knowing...... anyway....


What is your biggest turn on then? or off...


----------



## kvj21075

annnnnnnd im out for the day!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> annnnnnnd im out for the day!


ALREADY!!!!!! How do you beat me out the door????!!!???


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> ...I don't need every forumite knowing...... anyway....


aw cmon, don't be shy 



4d2008 said:


> This is for everyone by the way...
> 
> Depending on my mood I think I prefer to be on bottom mostly... If I want to just tear into it Ill be on top... Doggy Style is good... Not a fan of the 69... and I LOVE to go downtown to eat..



same here for the most part.  some chicks seem to love the spooning (no I don't mean cuddling) but I friggin hate doin that one.  never seem to get it right and that just makes it worse.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> aw cmon, don't be shy
> 
> 
> 
> same here for the most part. some chicks seem to love the spooning (no I don't mean cuddling) but I friggin hate doin that one. *never seem to get it right and that just makes it worse*.


NOW THATS FUNNY!!!!!! 

I like to spoon too...


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> This is for everyone by the way...
> 
> Depending on my mood I think I prefer to be on bottom mostly... If I want to just tear into it Ill be on top... Doggy Style is good... Not a fan of the 69... and I LOVE to go downtown to eat..






hmmmm... biggest turn on....there are so many...probably seeing the happy trail right before....  biggest turn off  being groped so hard that my chest is bruised for the next week.


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> hmmmm... biggest turn on....there are so many...probably seeing the happy trail right before.... *biggest turn off being groped so hard that my chest is bruised for the next week*.



I think my biggest turn off is ignorance... Turn on's... well hell. Im a guy, if she is hot I wouldnt care if she was in sweats.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> annnnnnnd im out for the day!



what??  Ya dead to me!


----------



## Kain99

withrespect said:


> hmmmm... biggest turn on....there are so many...probably seeing the happy trail right before....  biggest turn off  being groped so hard that my chest is bruised for the next week.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> NOW THATS FUNNY!!!!!!
> 
> I like to spoon too...



yeah it drives me crazy.  don't even get me started on the last time.


----------



## withrespect

Kain99 said:


>



???  lol did I say something surprising???


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> what??  Ya dead to me!


im not out,out, im still at work, just out of here! im emailing you! duh! ok now im really out of here for the day!


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> yeah it drives me crazy.  don't even get me started on the last time.



  lol


----------



## jwwb2000

Kain99 said:


>



Don't go acting all surprised woman.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> yeah it drives me crazy. don't even get me started on the last time.


LMMFAO!!!!!! how in the WORLD do you mess THAT up?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im not out,out, im still at work, just out of here!* im emailing you*! duh! ok now im really out of here for the day!


is it about me?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> LMMFAO!!!!!! how in the WORLD do you mess THAT up?



not messed up as much as it just seriously sucked.  i can't understand why women like it so much.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> is it about me?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> is it about me?



no she meant she was still responding to my e-mails so she's still obviously at work.  not everything we talk about includes you!


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


>


They are so secretive. Scooch over. Maybe we will get a reply.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> no she meant she was still responding to my e-mails so she's still obviously at work. not everything we talk about includes you!


But is DOES include me.  At least I say everything in the open unlike SOME people.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> They are so secretive. Scooch over. Maybe we will get a reply.



... no one likes secrets you two!!!  ....and


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> ... no one likes secrets you two!!! ....and


 =


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> =



4d2008=


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> 4d2008=


 You luv this


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> But is DOES include me.  At least I say everything in the open unlike SOME people.


i just have to give her the same types of reminders that bacon gives u.  the rest of the emails are just me trying to get in her pants  



withrespect said:


> ... no one likes secrets you two!!!  ....and


but then why aren't we telling them about our secret love?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> You luv this



I'm a nerd


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> You luv this



I DO!!!!!!!  It is my favorite!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> i just have to give her the same types of reminders that bacon gives u. the rest of the emails are just me trying to get in her pants


Good luck with both.


----------



## frozenrain

withrespect said:


> I DO!!!!!!!  It is my favorite!!!!


----------



## misshelper




----------



## Gtmustang88

misshelper said:


>


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> I DO!!!!!!!  It is my favorite!!!!


so...how YOU doin 



4d2008 said:


> Good luck with both.


yeah i'm failing on both accounts


----------



## 4d2008

misshelper said:


>





Beta84 said:


> yeah i'm failing on both accounts


well Im outta here for 2 weeks so if anything was to happen this is the perfect time.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> well Im outta here for 2 weeks so if anything was to happen this is the perfect time.



doesn't count if you're in different area codes right?


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


> not messed up as much as it just seriously sucked.  i can't understand why women like it so much.



Because it feels good.  If you are long enough it hits the right spot. She can feel you breathing on her neck.  You get to see her hips move.  Need more reasons?


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> doesn't count if you're in different area codes right?


depends.. ask her if that applies to others 


GypsyQueen said:


> Because it feels good. If you are long enough it hits the right spot. She can feel you breathing on her neck. You get to see her hits move. *Need more reasons*?


nope...


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> depends.. ask her if that applies to others
> 
> nope...



by the way. I meant hips, not hits.


----------



## misshelper

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Im out.. Might be on later...


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Because it feels good.  If you are long enough it hits the right spot. She can feel you breathing on her neck.  You get to see her hips move.  Need more reasons?



well plus the whole fun of the hand action.  I duno... :shrug:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> not messed up as much as it just seriously sucked. * i can't understand why women like it so much*.



They don't have to look at you 
sorry man...I couldn't pass that one up. You tossed it underhand to me lol


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> They don't have to look at you
> sorry man...I couldn't pass that one up. You tossed it underhand to me lol



only had one who's actually asked me to try it since it was her fav, tried it with one other just for the hell of it, and was actually pointing out people saying it who I hadn't slept with.  so it has nothin to do with me!  

plus if they don't wanna look, that's what doggy style is for!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> only had one who's actually asked me to try it since it was her fav, tried it with one other just for the hell of it, and was actually pointing out people saying it who I hadn't slept with.  so it has nothin to do with me!
> 
> plus if they don't wanna look, that's what doggy style is for!




I'm just foolin...hope you saw the white text


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm just foolin...hope you saw the white text



Of course I did!


----------



## withrespect

........................


----------



## Gtmustang88

withrespect said:


> ........................



Don't start that...


----------



## withrespect

Gtmustang88 said:


> Don't start that...



I know!  I am so sleepy


----------



## Gtmustang88

withrespect said:


> I know!  I am so sleepy


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> ........................



I'm I boring you, or is my hypnosis working?


----------



## withrespect

Gtmustang88 said:


>



WTF was that for?!


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> WTF was that for?!



he's trying to wake you up and remove u from my spell.  Just ignore him!


----------



## Gtmustang88

withrespect said:


> WTF was that for?!



I'm sry. My hand slipped. (wake up)


----------



## withrespect

Gtmustang88 said:


> I'm sry. My hand slipped. (wake up)



...
..........
....................  sorry, my hand slipped.   there it goes again


----------



## Gtmustang88

withrespect said:


> ...
> ..........
> ....................  sorry, my hand slipped.   there it goes again



Thats not nice.


----------



## withrespect

Gtmustang88 said:


> Thats not nice.



  You don't want none of this!


----------



## Gtmustang88

withrespect said:


> You don't want none of this!



Oh but I do!!    



I win! 

But I am still extremely bored...


----------



## Beta84

Gtmustang88 said:


> Oh but I do!!
> 
> 
> 
> I win!
> 
> But I am still extremely bored...



I'm bored too.  But for some reason, I've been inspired to become a cowboy.  I'm not sure what gave me that sudden urge


----------



## Gtmustang88

Beta84 said:


> I'm bored too.  But for some reason, I've been inspired to become a cowboy.  I'm not sure what gave me that sudden urge



Lol, you got that urge too?


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> I'm bored too.  But for some reason, I've been inspired to become a cowboy.  I'm not sure what gave me that sudden urge





Gtmustang88 said:


> Lol, you got that urge too?




   YES!!!!!     PLEASE DO!!!!


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> YES!!!!!     PLEASE DO!!!!



I used to have the entire cowboy getup but I think it's all back home   Even got the lasso!


----------



## migtig

Beta84 said:


> I used to have the entire cowboy getup but I think it's all back home   Even got the lasso!



    :snort:


----------



## withrespect

migtig said:


> :snort:



 @ :snort:


----------



## Jameo

migtig said:


> :snort:



Are you picturing Woody from the Toy Story too?


----------



## migtig

Jameo said:


> Are you picturing Woody from the Toy Story too?



   :snort:  Make it stop my sides hurt.


----------



## withrespect

Jameo said:


> Are you picturing Woody from the Toy Story too?



  .... not the kind of cowboy i was picturing....


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:


> Are you picturing Woody from the Toy Story too?




 :  :


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> .... not the kind of cowboy i was picturing....



oh that's too bad.  Jameo had me pegged


----------



## Gtmustang88

is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Beta84

Gtmustang88 said:


> is it time to go home yet?



5 more minutes!  Go home so I can win!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Beta84 said:


> 5 more minutes!  Go home so I can win!



25 min here. Can't come soon enough.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Gtmustang88 said:


> 25 min here. Can't come soon enough.



  I have had such a long day.  And its not even half over!!!


----------



## withrespect

GypsyQueen said:


> I have had such a long day.  And its not even half over!!!



Good grief, What do you do?


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> I have had such a long day.  And its not even half over!!!



so for the thing you are doing tonight, are you gonna be hidden somewhere or would i be able to come visit


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Few hours to go


----------



## Gtmustang88

GypsyQueen said:


> I have had such a long day.  And its not even half over!!!



That sucks  Today has dragged on so slow....


----------



## toppick08

GypsyQueen said:


> I have had such a long day.  And its not even half over!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

withrespect said:


> Good grief, What do you do?



I have two jobs now.  :groan:



Beta84 said:


> so for the thing you are doing tonight, are you gonna be hidden somewhere or would i be able to come visit



Him, im not sure its a good idea tonight.  I do have a christmas gift you.  



Gtmustang88 said:


> That sucks  Today has dragged on so slow....



I know.....  How about you go to my second job for me?  I would be forever in your debt.


----------



## GypsyQueen

toppick08 said:


>



 thank you.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> I know.....  How about you go to my second job for me?  I would be forever in your debt.



How about I just give you the night off?  I've got some new videos I can watch to satisfy my needs.


----------



## Gtmustang88

GypsyQueen said:


> I have two jobs now.  :groan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know.....  How about you go to my second job for me?  I would be forever in your debt.



Wow, that sucks working 2 jobs. I already make great money, no need to work another job unless.....


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> I have two jobs now.  :groan:




I know the feeling come tomorrow and Wednesday (as this one will be a VERY VERY long day)


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> How about I just give you the night off?  I've got some new videos I can watch to satisfy my needs.







Gtmustang88 said:


> Wow, that sucks working 2 jobs. I already make great money, no need to work another job unless.....



_I already make great money, i dont need a second job, blah blah blah.  _

You are not my favorite.


----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


> I know the feeling come tomorrow and Wednesday (as this one will be a VERY VERY long day)


----------



## withrespect




----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Him, im not sure its a good idea tonight.  I do have a christmas gift you.
> 
> 
> 
> I know.....  How about you go to my second job for me?  I would be forever in your debt.



  When do you get home?  I'm already heading to your place after work.  We can skip tonight but I'll be your biggest fan when you let us visit!  

Hmm forever in my debt?  I'll go for you


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> When do you get home?  I'm already heading to your place after work.  We can skip tonight but I'll be your biggest fan when you let us visit!
> 
> Hmm forever in my debt?  I'll go for you


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


>



wait what did I do?  I thought I actually behaved with that post!


----------



## Beta84

zing!  that thread complaining about this website was gone faster than Mojo can tie his shoes!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Beta84 said:


> zing!  that thread complaining about this website was gone faster than Mojo can tie his shoes!



I saw that... and I thought Mojo wore velcro shoes


----------



## Beta84

lovinmaryland said:


> I saw that... and I thought Mojo wore velcro shoes



He does!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


> When do you get home?  I'm already heading to your place after work.  We can skip tonight but I'll be your biggest fan when you let us visit!
> 
> Hmm forever in my debt?  I'll go for you



REally? why are you coming by? you can email.



lovinmaryland said:


> I saw that... and I thought Mojo wore velcro shoes



  Hey doll face!


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> REally? why are you coming by? you can email.



would i ever lie to u?!?  e-mail sent!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> zing!  that thread complaining about this website was gone faster than Mojo can tie his shoes!



That thread made me do this ->


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> That thread made me do this ->



I didnt even see it, why did it go poof?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> I didnt even see it, why did it go poof?



:shrug:
SHe was biatching about SOMD.com


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> I didnt even see it, why did it go poof?



bashed the website and the administrators i think.  vrai probably poofed it because it wasn't nice.  i actually gave a fair response that supported the admin!  coulda turned into a good "how to advertise events" thread.  :shrug:


----------



## Radiant1

GypsyQueen said:


> I didnt even see it, why did it go poof?



Because Board Mommy is a tyrant?


----------



## lovinmaryland

GypsyQueen said:


> REally? why are you coming by? you can email.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey doll face!



Long time no see... hope you had a good Christmas


----------



## tyky




----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



Pass some over to me... I'm bored


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Pass some over to me... I'm bored



me too


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## ovred




----------



## Gtmustang88

morning


----------



## withrespect

morning all....  I definitely woke up 45 minutes late this morning.... way to start off the day  I have a feeling it is going to be one of those break-your-ankle-on-the-steps kind of day....    God help me


----------



## Gtmustang88

withrespect said:


> morning all....  I definitely woke up 45 minutes late this morning.... way to start off the day  I have a feeling it is going to be one of those break-your-ankle-on-the-steps kind of day....    God help me



I woke up at 4 to get ready for work..... Even though I went to bed at like 8:30 when I got back from the gym, I am extremely tired. This is why I hate long holidays. I get so use to sleeping over 12 hours a day, its hard to get back off that schedule


----------



## withrespect

Gtmustang88 said:


> I woke up at 4 to get ready for work..... Even though I went to bed at like 8:30 when I got back from the gym, I am extremely tired. This is why I hate long holidays. I get so use to sleeping over 12 hours a day, its hard to get back off that schedule



I know!!!!!  I have been sleeping until 0900 so getting back to waking up at 0500 is a little difficult....  stupid alarm clock :SMASH:!!!


----------



## toppick08

Mornin' peeps..

Got over an acre of leaves to clean up today.........


----------



## Gtmustang88

withrespect said:


> I know!!!!!  I have been sleeping until 0900 so getting back to waking up at 0500 is a little difficult....  stupid alarm clock :SMASH:!!!



Lol, I was sleeping until like 1 in the afternoon.... Least I can walk to dunkin donuts at work and get coffee. Going to need a lot of that to finish this report.


----------



## withrespect

Gtmustang88 said:


> Lol, I was sleeping until like 1 in the afternoon.... Least I can walk to dunkin donuts at work and get coffee. Going to need a lot of that to finish this report.



  I love donuts.... I haven't had a donut in years


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> I love donuts.... I haven't had a donut in years



want a donut?  i'll give u a donut!


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> want a donut?  i'll give u a donut!



 Thank you darlin!


----------



## whome20603

I went to Dunkin Donuts this morning...shoulda got a donut. My bagel, well, it's sorta dark and crispy


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> Thank you darlin!



  of course!


----------



## withrespect

whome20603 said:


> I went to Dunkin Donuts this morning...shoulda got a donut. My bagel, well, it's sorta dark and crispy


----------



## whome20603

withrespect said:


>



:sniffle:


----------



## migtig

Beta - don't we need to make a meeting down that way?   

(homer voice on) mmmmmm donut (homer voice off)


----------



## whome20603

migtig said:


> Beta - don't we need to make a meeting down that way?
> 
> (homer voice on) mmmmmm donut (*homer voice off*)


----------



## Beta84

migtig said:


> Beta - don't we need to make a meeting down that way?
> 
> (homer voice on) mmmmmm donut (homer voice off)



Why yes, I think we do!


----------



## Jameo

Donut Connection is better


----------



## migtig

Jameo said:


> Donut Connection is better



Then I try to get ice cream to go with my donut.  It's not a pretty sight.  :fatgirlhungry:


----------



## withrespect

Jameo said:


> Donut Connection is better



never been there....  is that the one by the book store?


----------



## Gtmustang88

Jameo said:


> Donut Connection is better



I never liked that place, the donuts always seem stale.


----------



## Jameo

withrespect said:


> never been there....  is that the one by the book store?



sure is  

Their croissant are yummy.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Jameo said:


> sure is
> 
> Their croissant are yummy.



mmm hmmm  Especialy the Bacon egg and cheese croissants!


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> never been there....  is that the one by the book store?



It's still near the bookstore but it moved across the street.  Mmm..."meeting" + donut = happy beta.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Time to go home yet? I am ready to go watch the Maryland game.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

toppick08 said:


> Mornin' peeps..
> 
> Got over an acre of leaves to clean up today.........



Do you have a mulcher and/or bagger?
That would make things 1000x easier


----------



## frozenrain

Howdy folks .I am the winner


----------



## Beta84

frozenrain said:


> Howdy folks .I am the winner



maybe one day!


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


>


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

Now that Fords gone I can come out to play


----------



## Beta84

4dzsecretmpd said:


> Now that Fords gone I can come out to play





you're at the airport aren't you.  whore!


----------



## tyky

4dzsecretmpd said:


> Now that Fords gone I can come out to play


----------



## whome20603

4dzsecretmpd said:


> Now that Fords gone I can come out to play



Super


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

Beta84 said:


> you're at the airport aren't you.  whore!


ya, flight doesnt leave for a bit... have about 13 hours of airport time ahead of me 


tyky said:


>





whome20603 said:


> Super


----------



## whome20603

4dzsecretmpd said:


> ya, flight doesnt leave for a bit... have about 13 hours of airport time ahead of me



If you're an MPD of someone I like then , if not, well  anyway 

I love smilies!


----------



## tyky

4dzsecretmpd said:


> ya, flight doesnt leave for a bit... have about 13 hours of airport time ahead of me



have a good trip, 5 more days till my cruise


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> have a good trip, 5 more days till my cruise



Ooooh, where are you crusing to? I'm so jealous!


----------



## Beta84

4dzsecretmpd said:


> ya, flight doesnt leave for a bit... have about 13 hours of airport time ahead of me



OUCH!  That's gotta suck.  Hope u don't freeze to death once u reach your destination.  It's not as cold as it was a couple weeks ago right?  Hope not!


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

whome20603 said:


> If you're an MPD of someone I like then , if not, well  anyway
> 
> QUOTE]
> if you cant figure out who I am then
> 
> 
> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> have a good trip, 5 more days till my cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSTANDING  I was thinking of taking someone on a cruise for her birthday but looks like we might be going to Florida instead. Not for a few months... Either way Ill be in a warm place so I cant wait!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

Beta84 said:


> OUCH!  That's gotta suck.  Hope u don't freeze to death once u reach your destination.  It's not as cold as it was a couple weeks ago right?  Hope not!



I think its in the teens right now  snow storm expected around 5pm... I just want to be able to land and Ill be happy... Ill get over the snow and cold. just want to land.


----------



## Beta84

4dzsecretmpd said:


> OUTSTANDING  I was thinking of taking someone on a cruise for her birthday but looks like we might be going to Florida instead. Not for a few months... Either way Ill be in a warm place so I cant wait!!!



Yup, said person wants to hit up Orlando and visit Mickey Mouse!


----------



## whome20603

4dzsecretmpd said:


> whome20603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're an MPD of someone I like then , if not, well  anyway
> 
> QUOTE]
> if you cant figure out who I am then
> 
> 
> OUTSTANDING  I was thinking of taking someone on a cruise for her birthday but looks like we might be going to Florida instead. Not for a few months... Either way Ill be in a warm place so I cant wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, based on your response to me above I have a guess but your response to tyky really throw me off
> 
> You should just PM me with your secret...I won't tell
Click to expand...


----------



## Beta84

4dzsecretmpd said:


> I think its in the teens right now  snow storm expected around 5pm... I just want to be able to land and Ill be happy... Ill get over the snow and cold. just want to land safely.



:fixed:


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Ooooh, where are you crusing to? I'm so jealous!



Bahamas, I have done it before but we are going with a group of about 12 friends and my kiddos aren't going


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

Beta84 said:


> Yup, said person wants to hit up Orlando and visit Mickey Mouse!



I could just say eff u all and keep her to myself and take her on a disney cruise :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

4dzsecretmpd said:


> I could just say eff u all and keep her to myself and take her on a disney cruise :shrug:



But I wanna go to Disney 

I hate you.


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> Bahamas, I have done it before but we are going with a group of about 12 friends and my kiddos aren't going



Oh wow, you guys are going to have SOOOO much fun! Crap, I just got all excited like it was me going...then I looked at the bid package on my desk and realized that, well...I was daydreaming


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

Beta84 said:


> But I wanna go to Disney
> 
> I hate you.



BUT WHY DISNEY!! its soooo over rated.. better places to hit up in orlando then that... but whatever


----------



## UncleBacon

they have that adult island place near or in disney that has a but load of clubs and bars


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

UncleBacon said:


> they have that adult island place near or in disney that has a but load of clubs and bars



by the way you are coming with... we will talk about it later.  


I guess Ill hop off of here, go smoke... wander around... blah blah blah... sofaking bored.


peace love and man grease to you all!!


----------



## UncleBacon

who what where when why huh????


----------



## Beta84

4dzsecretmpd said:


> BUT WHY DISNEY!! its soooo over rated.. better places to hit up in orlando then that... but whatever


actually she didn't really say Disney, but I think she did say Universal.  



UncleBacon said:


> they have that adult island place near or in disney that has a but load of clubs and bars


Pleasure Island.  It's part of Downtown Disney.  I think it's one cover fee to get into the entire area at night


----------



## UncleBacon

what the hell


----------



## kelb




----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


>






what;s up my lil cracka


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> what;s up my lil cracka



HI there

just been swamped at work!! 


Sup with you?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> HI there
> 
> just been swamped at work!!
> 
> 
> Sup with you?


 Ive missed you!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

and are we all planning my birthday without me?


i mentioned orlando for universal but i did also mention a cruise since ive never been on one


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> Ive missed you!!!!



Ive missed you sooo much


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> and are we all planning my birthday without me?
> 
> 
> i mentioned orlando for universal but i did also mention a cruise since ive never been on one



Whens the B-day?


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> HI there
> 
> just been swamped at work!!
> 
> 
> Sup with you?


stop working and come play with us more often!



kvj21075 said:


> and are we all planning my birthday without me?
> 
> 
> i mentioned orlando for universal but i did also mention a cruise since ive never been on one


cruises are fun too!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Whens the B-day?


end of march but we can celebrate it anytime in march or april.... im easy....


----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


> HI there
> 
> just been swamped at work!!
> 
> 
> Sup with you?





I've missed your man musk haha


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> I've missed your man musk haha


Man musk?


O de BB


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> end of march but we can celebrate it anytime in march or april.... *im easy*....



There you go again, trying for another siggy 

Hey stranger  oh wait, I mean


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> There you go again, trying for another siggy
> 
> Hey stranger  oh wait, I mean


what kinda greeting is that????  


I thought telling everyone I am hard would confuse some people. I dont just let anyone know about my super secret super long super secret banana in my pants!


----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


> Man musk?
> 
> 
> O de BB





no your musky smell haha...ok I'm bored tired and not making sense...so who's going to may day to do the naked mile


----------



## kvj21075

im going to bed.... night all!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> what kinda greeting is that????
> 
> 
> I thought telling everyone I am hard would confuse some people. I dont just let anyone know about my super secret super long super secret banana in my pants!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> what kinda greeting is that????
> 
> 
> I thought telling everyone I am hard would confuse some people. I dont just let anyone know about my super secret super long super secret banana in my pants!



Ohhhh, is that why you keep it taped down?


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## Beta84

today is going to be a boring day


----------



## migtig

Beta84 said:


> today is going to be a boring day



Life is what you make of it.


----------



## Beta84

cept when people tell me not to do the only things i can find


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> cept when people tell me not to do the only things i can find


ive got something you can do


----------



## Gtmustang88

Beta84 said:


> today is going to be a boring day


 Should be out of here by lunch though.


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## Beta84

Gtmustang88 said:


> Should be out of here by lunch though.



yeah me too.  don't feel like being here after Gate 2 closes.


----------



## kvj21075

im eating a snickers for breakfast. mmmmmmmmm NOUGATOCITY


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> im eating a snickers for breakfast. mmmmmmmmm NOUGATOCITY



I was out of begals this morning, so no breakfast for me...


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


> today is going to be a boring day





Wait 'till that Northwest wind starts kicking later today....


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> I was out of begals this morning, so no breakfast for me...


sorry i dont eat dog


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> sorry i dont eat dog



Bagels*  Must be a sign to go home and get more sleep.


----------



## migtig

Beta84 said:


> cept when people tell me not to do the only things i can find



Do whatever you want, but I don't want to hear you biyatching later.  You were given advice that you can totally disregard, which is what most people do with advice.  :shrug:

Besides, life is what YOU make of it.  Not what somebody else makes for you.


----------



## Beta84

migtig said:


> Do whatever you want, but I don't want to hear you biyatching later.  You were given advice that you can totally disregard, which is what most people do with advice.  :shrug:
> 
> Besides, life is what YOU make of it.  Not what somebody else makes for you.



i think i'm gonna go home and sleep!!


----------



## migtig

Beta84 said:


> i think i'm gonna go home and sleep!!


----------



## Chain729

Beta84 said:


> cept when people tell me not to do the only things i can find



What'd you do?  I thought you were the one that didn't get into crap.


----------



## tyky




----------



## Beta84

Chain729 said:


> What'd you do?  I thought you were the one that didn't get into crap.



I don't do anything.


----------



## jwwb2000

Last night was interesting and I'm sure tonight will be even more interesting.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> yeah me too.  don't feel like being here after Gate 2 closes.



So, its closing early then?  Good to know.


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> So, its closing early then?  Good to know.



I heard it closes at 2pm and won't open again til Jan 5th.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> I heard it closes at 2pm and won't open again til Jan 5th.




I'm seriously thinking about staying home friday. wtf? nobody is going to be here.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

today is going to be awesome. I have 14 lbs worth of pork butt to smoke along with sheekin roll ups. b is making chocolate moooooose and the wine is chillin!


----------



## Gtmustang88

If i get out of here early enough today, I think I am going to go to the shooting range.


----------



## Chain729

Beta84 said:


> I don't do anything.



That doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## whome20603

We're playing Shots & Ladders then Drunken Wii tonight, woohoo!!


----------



## dn0121

whome20603 said:


> We're playing Shots & Ladders then Drunken Wii tonight, woohoo!!



ditto to the drunken wii.  nothing like hula hooping and trying to cross a tightrope when drunk!


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> We're playing Shots & Ladders then Drunken Wii tonight, woohoo!!





dn0121 said:


> ditto to the drunken wii.  nothing like hula hooping and trying to cross a tightrope when drunk!



  I haven't tried that yet, I just got Wii Fit for Christmas, now I have something to do tonight


----------



## whome20603

dn0121 said:


> ditto to the drunken wii.  nothing like hula hooping and trying to cross a tightrope when drunk!



Makes for some good pictures


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> today is going to be awesome. I have 14 lbs worth of pork butt to smoke along with sheekin roll ups. b is making chocolate moooooose and the wine is chillin!



Love smoked A$$


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> Love smoked A$$



me 2.....


----------



## toppick08

toppick08 said:


> Wait 'till that Northwest wind starts kicking later today....








Still Bored.....


----------



## pcjohnnyb

toppick08 said:


> Still Bored.....




Me too...but I get to leave here in 2 minutes to enjoy a non-work-night 
Have a good one, Top  (and anyone else who may happen to read this tonight )


----------



## frozenrain

Have a wonderful night tonight everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 I will Check in next year!!!!


----------



## toppick08

pcjohnnyb said:


> Me too...but I get to leave here in 2 minutes to enjoy a non-work-night
> Have a good one, Top  (and anyone else who may happen to read this tonight )



You too......my man.........


----------



## Jameo

first post of 09! I win!


----------



## Kain99

This thread stinks!


----------



## twinoaks207

Jameo said:


> first post of 09! I win!


 
You should also win for being one of the first "in" people with your new siggy (at least according to Maggie Rodriguez, et al, in NYC!!!)


----------



## TWLs wife

Happy 2009 !!


----------



## ovred

Happy New Year


----------



## TWLs wife

ovred said:


> Happy New Year


bud !!BTW,happy new year !!


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## 4d2008

Just wanted to say Happy New Year everyone. 
Ive got about 5 feet of snow outside my door right now 
Hope you all have a great day and Ill TTYL.

oh and I WIN!!!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Just wanted to say Happy New Year everyone.
> Ive got about 5 feet of snow outside my door right now
> Hope you all have a great day and Ill TTYL.
> 
> oh and I WIN!!!



you lose!  happy new year


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Just wanted to say Happy New Year everyone.
> Ive got about 5 feet of snow outside my door right now
> Hope you all have a great day and Ill TTYL.
> 
> oh and I WIN!!!


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


>



*NOT !!!*


----------



## Gtmustang88

Happy New Year!


----------



## tyky




----------



## Kain99

Happy New Year!  Had an absolutely fabulous day!  washed, the curtains, scrubbed the windows, cleaned every nook and cranny!  I love a great cleaning day. Now I can relax for the rest of the weekend!


----------



## tyky

Kain99 said:


> Happy New Year!  Had an absolutely fabulous day!  washed, the curtains, scrubbed the windows, cleaned every nook and cranny!  I love a great cleaning day. Now I can relax for the rest of the weekend!






I got hubby to put together my shoe organizers, now I need a few more pairs of shoes to fill them up   it holds 75


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## ovred




----------



## Gtmustang88

Morning


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## Beta84

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning



u at work today?  the base is DEAD!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Beta84 said:


> u at work today?  the base is DEAD!



Yeah, navy base in dc is dead too...


----------



## Beta84

and the amount of people at work is showing up with the forum inactivity too.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Even more of a reason to leave work early.


----------



## Beta84

Gtmustang88 said:


> Even more of a reason to leave work early.



if this keeps up and nobody shows up at work, i'm just gonna head out by lunch and work from home.  I'd get more done there.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Yeah, I will be out of here by lunch. Only here now to finish a cad drawing, and submit some documents since I will be out of the office for 4 months starting monday.


----------



## Beta84

Gtmustang88 said:


> Yeah, I will be out of here by lunch. Only here now to finish a cad drawing, and submit some documents since I will be out of the office for 4 months starting monday.



holy crap!  are they kidnapping you to Cali?


----------



## Gtmustang88

Beta84 said:


> holy crap!  are they kidnapping you to Cali?



haha, yeah. 

I can't complain.


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> holy crap!  are they kidnapping you to Cali?


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


>


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


>



Hey!  Blame the other one for not giving me a time until it was too late!  Not my fault!  I wanted to go.


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>






Beta84 said:


> Hey!  Blame the other one for not giving me a time until it was too late!  Not my fault!  I wanted to go.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Beta84 said:


> Hey!  Blame the other one for not giving me a time until it was too late!  Not my fault!  I wanted to go.



Don't you got out there this month for work also?


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


>



 I'm still blaming the other one!  I was under the impression it started much later cuz she never told me anything!  I ended up sitting on my butt doing nothing and being all alone


----------



## Gtmustang88

I am ready to go home, and its only 8.......


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> I'm still blaming the other one!  I was under the impression it started much later cuz she never told me anything!  I ended up sitting on my butt doing nothing and being all alone






As soon as we got there I got sick...I layed in bed at the party till 1205 then went home... I think they all had a bad time because of me :sad:


----------



## kelb

Gtmustang88 said:


> I am ready to go home, and its only 8.......



Can you pick me up on your way.. I would like to go hom too:sad:


----------



## Gtmustang88

kelb said:


> Can you pick me up on your way.. I would like to go hom too:sad:



No problem


----------



## kelb

Gtmustang88 said:


> No problem


----------



## Beta84

Gtmustang88 said:


> Don't you got out there this month for work also?


yeah i'll be out there for a couple weeks probably.  I was looking at more time but I didn't feel like it, so I canceled some of it.



Gtmustang88 said:


> I am ready to go home, and its only 8.......


me too!  i'll be more ready if a certain someone walks in.  crossing my fingers they decide to stay home!



kelb said:


> As soon as we got there I got sick...I layed in bed at the party till 1205 then went home... I think they all had a bad time because of me :sad:


I heard, that sucks.  I was going to ask if you were feeling better


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> yeah i'll be out there for a couple weeks probably.  I was looking at more time but I didn't feel like it, so I canceled some of it.
> 
> 
> me too!  i'll be more ready if a certain someone walks in.  crossing my fingers they decide to stay home!
> 
> 
> I heard, that sucks.  I was going to ask if you were feeling better



was she mad


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> was she mad



Not at all!  She was sad for you


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> Not at all!  She was sad for you



I felt so bad for her... she was in a house full of people she didnt know. The one person she did know was laying in a bed shivering and just totaly out of it... she should have just got drunk with my boyfriend and had a good time!


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> Not at all!  She was sad for you



 penis breath


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Bloody flipping hell 
I woke up in the most excruciating of pain this morning.  No clue exactly what it was since it went from the top of my back, to my shoulder, to my elbow.  Thank god I only woke up a short while before I usually do anyway, and I took some ibuprofen so I'm feeling a ok now   AND there is a top 500 rock song countdown on Big 100.3, so my day actually isn't going horrible by any stretch  

Hope everyone had a good new year...sorry to hear that yours sucked kelb   There's always next year


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Bloody flipping hell
> I woke up in the most excruciating of pain this morning.  No clue exactly what it was since it went from the top of my back, to my shoulder, to my elbow.  Thank god I only woke up a short while before I usually do anyway, and I took some ibuprofen so I'm feeling a ok now   AND there is a top 500 rock song countdown on Big 100.3, so my day actually isn't going horrible by any stretch
> 
> Hope everyone had a good new year...sorry to hear that yours sucked kelb   There's always next year



 and 



I spent the entire day in bed yesterday....but I wasnt alone so it wasnt to bed


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I felt so bad for her... she was in a house full of people she didnt know. The one person she did know was laying in a bed shivering and just totaly out of it... she should have just got drunk with my boyfriend and had a good time!


well if she had let me know what the plans were and tried talking to me, she woulda had company!  so i don't feel bad for her since she still had more fun than me!



Jameo said:


> penis breath


I hate you.  Ya dead to me!


----------



## Gtmustang88

kelb said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the entire day in bed yesterday....but I wasnt alone so it wasnt to bed



I spent the entire day in bed also, alone, by choice. Being lazy on a day off ftw.


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> I hate you.  Ya dead to me!


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


>



you don't lie well!  you know your goal is to make sure i love you for the entire year!


----------



## jwwb2000

I believe I will be finding a meeting after lunch.  No one is here today


----------



## migtig

jwwb2000 said:


> I believe I will be finding a meeting after lunch.  No one is here today



I'm eating a moonpie.


----------



## toppick08

migtig said:


> I'm eating a moonpie.





RC Cola handy


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> I believe I will be finding a meeting after lunch.  No one is here today



I think we need to have a company meeting


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> you don't lie well!  you know your goal is to make sure i love you for the entire year!



Humm.....I think you quoted the wrong person


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


> Humm.....I think you quoted the wrong person



Nope!


----------



## jwwb2000

migtig said:


> I'm eating a moonpie.



What flavor today


----------



## sunflower

Can time go by any slower


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> What flavor today



choco


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> I think we need to have a company meeting




Works for me


----------



## migtig

Beta84 said:


> choco



Been eyeballing my moonpie?


----------



## Beta84

migtig said:


> Been eyeballing my moonpie?



didn't u see me try to steal it??  and then the 5 minutes before that where i stood right behind u drooling over it?  there is a pool of drool on your floor.  don't slip


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> didn't u see me try to steal it??  and then the 5 minutes before that where i stood right behind u drooling over it?  there is a pool of drool on your floor.  don't slip



Next time I will get you a stash of moonpies as well 

What kind do you prefer?


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> Next time I will get you a stash of moonpies as well
> 
> What kind do you prefer?



I told you I liked em and u still got more without any for me!


----------



## TWLs wife

Morning everyone..


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

Morning, time to goto Ihop


----------



## ovred




----------



## workaholic

ovred said:


>



Wow.  This has been an active thread today.


----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## WidowLady06

Happy New Year!


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Gtmustang88

ftw


----------



## somdfunguy

4d2008 said:


> I win.



You win a big helping of your favorite homosapien TP.


----------



## LusbyMom

WidowLady06 said:


> Happy New Year!



Where have you been hiding?


----------



## smdavis65

LusbyMom said:


> Where have you been hiding?



I'm back biotches!  Not that I ever was gone...
Oh, and I win


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> I'm back biotches!  Not that I ever was gone...
> Oh, and I win



 Did someone ask about you?


----------



## ovred




----------



## smdavis65

LusbyMom said:


> Did someone ask about you?



Errr... no, I'm just trying to win


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> Errr... no, I'm just trying to win



 Like that's gonna happen.... you should go eat some stuffed ham


----------



## LusbyMom

ovred said:


>


----------



## smdavis65

LusbyMom said:


> Like that's gonna happen.... you should go eat some stuffed ham



YOU should eat some stuffed ham!


----------



## tyky

It's 72 degrees in Orlando   leaving for the Bahamas in a few


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> It's 72 degrees in Orlando   leaving for the Bahamas in a few


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> It's 72 degrees in Orlando   leaving for the Bahamas in a few



  Witch

Have fun... I will sit here and


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> It's 72 degrees in Orlando   leaving for the Bahamas in a few



Have a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![[/


----------



## somdfunguy

What do you call a psychic midget who just escaped from jail?


 A small medium at large.


----------



## ovred




----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> It's 72 degrees in Orlando   leaving for the Bahamas in a few



you didn't kill Travolta's son did you?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I win.



not till you come back 



toppick08 said:


>







Gtmustang88 said:


> ftw







somdfunguy said:


> You win a big helping of your favorite homosapien TP.







somdfunguy said:


> What do you call a psychic midget who just escaped from jail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small medium at large.



kitty vomit juice :shrug:



Beta84 said:


> you didn't kill Travolta's son did you?



help me


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> help me



 

just lemme know what u need


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> just lemme know what u need


I need a big ole fat ....... chicken soup will work....


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> I need a big ole fat ....... chicken soup will work....


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


>


are u offering option A or B??? or both???


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> I need a big ole fat ....... chicken soup will work....



hey i was offering this weekend, u shoulda collected!  but i can hook u up


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> are u offering option A or B??? or both???



err......neither.....since you are taken........., tell 4d hi from me.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> hey i was offering this weekend, u shoulda collected!  but i can hook u up


well i didnt know u didnt mind me puking during it... personally thats a turn off for me and i only resort to that in depressed times. but hey, i said im free tomorrow! You bring the chicken!


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> err......neither.....since you are taken........., tell 4d hi from me.


mmmmmk, he should be awake by now. ill start bugging him  but seriously, i want some home made soup. i ate soooooooooooo much jello yesterday


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> well i didnt know u didnt mind me puking during it... personally thats a turn off for me and i only resort to that in depressed times. but hey, i said im free tomorrow! You bring the chicken!



tomorrow huh?  oki doki.  i'll make u a good soup straight from Campbell's!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> tomorrow huh?  oki doki.  i'll make u a good soup straight from Campbell's!


if u are going to cheat- i atleast ask for progresso!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> if u are going to cheat- i atleast ask for progresso!



i knew i shoulda offered progresso!  well i can do that too.  or if u gimme a recipe i can make soup myself!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> i knew i shoulda offered progresso!  well i can do that too.  or if u gimme a recipe i can make soup myself!


i can make excellent soup  im not that sick i can make soup, but if i make some youre more than welcome to come over and have some )


----------



## Bonehead

Hope you get to feeling better Kitty Vomit !


----------



## GypsyQueen

hi.


----------



## Bonehead

How are you doing Gypsy ?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i can make excellent soup  im not that sick i can make soup, but if i make some youre more than welcome to come over and have some )


i wouldn't know, when i was sick u offered to make some but didn't!!!



GypsyQueen said:


> hi.


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I need a big ole fat ....... chicken soup will work....


You are dead to me. 


GypsyQueen said:


> hi.


HEY C*nt!!! Miss ya... Lets do coffee next week.


----------



## kvj21075

Bonehead said:


> Hope you get to feeling better Kitty Vomit !



thank you thank you  

i called my doctor today to  see if i could come in today and cancel my next appointment since it was coming up soon, well apparently my next appt was today anyway  its like my body knows when to be sick!



GypsyQueen said:


> hi.







Beta84 said:


> i wouldn't know, when i was sick u offered to make some but didn't!!!



someone didnt invite me over!!!!! stop being stupid. come over tomorrow, ill grab some groceries on the way home and u can be my first dinner date in the apartment! then we can go tv shopping!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You are dead to me.
> 
> HEY C*nt!!! Miss ya... Lets do coffee next week.


i said i needed one. you are not here. now if u were here, and i still needed one, then you could be mad  



oh wait, i get it now... my bad



what i meant to say is im waiting for mine to get home :


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i said i needed one. you are not here. now if u were here, and i still needed one, then you could be mad
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait, i get it now... my bad
> 
> 
> 
> what i meant to say is im waiting for mine to get home :


soooooooooooooooooooooooofaking dead to me!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


>


and  When is the next gathering? (not this week) I have gotten alot of requests (via pm and myspace) No more hooters but still same area. Its your hood so figure it out. One option was (I think) Red Robin.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> soooooooooooooooooooooooofaking dead to me!!!!!!!


wtf?  ok im logging off for the day  bye everyone!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> wtf?  ok im logging off for the day  bye everyone!


make sure to let me know what the doc says...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> make sure to let me know what the doc says...


now im not!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> now im not!



Looks like I need a ride from the airport next weekend.
SOMEONE (above) is being a pain in my azz.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Looks like I need a ride from the airport next weekend.
> SOMEONE (above) is being a pain in my azz.



OMG I'm so glad you are back on line.. poor toppick was totally out of control and depressed with out you!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> OMG I'm so glad you are back on line.. poor toppick was totally out of control and depressed with out you!


Im not on for long just came on to say high to peeps. 
As far as you go. Im mad at you for multiple reasons


(hope you are feeling better).


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Im not on for long just came on to say high to peeps.
> As far as you go. Im mad at you for multiple reasons
> 
> 
> (hope you are feeling better).



:shrug: cuz I got someone sick


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> someone didnt invite me over!!!!! stop being stupid. come over tomorrow, ill grab some groceries on the way home and u can be my first dinner date in the apartment! then we can go tv shopping!



i did too!  i blame you for everything.  but ok dinner date sounds good I guess 

4D i just realized u get back around when I leave town for 2 weeks.  Were you TRYING to avoid me?  you suck!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> :shrug: cuz I got someone sick


I just want to know what went on that night for you to get her sick  and cause I miss you.. You're never on and you never text


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> i did too! i blame you for everything. but ok dinner date sounds good I guess
> 
> 4D i just realized u get back around when I leave town for 2 weeks.* Were you TRYING to avoid me?* you suck!


Pretty much.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Pretty much.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I just want to know what went on that night for you to get her sick  and cause I miss you.. You're never on and you never text



they didn't send u the pictures?  it was


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I just want to know what went on that night for you to get her sick  and cause I miss you.. You're never on and you never text



I was in bed all night the night I got her sick. if she would have kept her lil hands out of my cracker box she would have been safe! Thats ALL I'm saying... 



I have been so busy at work... I have never seen it like this ..thats why I'm never on


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> they didn't send u the pictures? it was


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> they didn't send u the pictures?  it was



How would you know? You Pussed out!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> How would you know? You Pussed out!


I heard he did... Such a girl...  

I still say she wasnt with you and was out with  cause I saw your new years pics and she wasnt in them...


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I heard he did... Such a girl...
> 
> I still say she wasnt with you and was out with  cause I saw your new years pics and she wasnt in them...



 ok ready for this sad story ..
We got to the party I had a glass of gingerale and a piece of bread.. then I went to bed and didnt get out of bed until 1205 then we went to BBs. She left about 5 minutes after we got there and Christine left about 10 minutes after that... the other few people stayed ill about 230am... 
What a great f'n new years.. I only took one pic at the party and that was of the 2 guys you knew then i was in bed


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> How would you know? You Pussed out!



No I didn't!  That was all her fault!  I was gonna go if she hadn't ditched me so she could have u all to herself.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> ok ready for this sad story ..
> We got to the party I had a glass of gingerale and a piece of bread.. then I went to bed and didnt get out of bed until 1205 then we went to BBs. She left about 5 minutes after we got there and Christine left about 10 minutes after that... the other few people stayed ill about 230am...
> What a great f'n new years.. I only took one pic at the party and that was of the 2 guys you knew then i was in bed


 sucks being sick.  I was in bed by 10 (time over here so 1am your time)... I havent even had 1 drink since Ive been here. 

Really do hope you get better soon hun...


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> No I didn't! That was all her fault! I was gonna go if she hadn't ditched me so she could have u all to herself.


she ditched you for  not Kelb


----------



## 4d2008

Boys are up time to go..

Kelb n KVJ I hope you two feel better soon  n 

Beta, see ya when you get back


----------



## GypsyQueen

Bonehead said:


> How are you doing Gypsy ?



eh. 



Beta84 said:


>







4d2008 said:


> HEY C*nt!!! Miss ya... Lets do coffee next week.



k. maybe.  How was your trip?



kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> she ditched you for  not Kelb


nah i don't think so!  but who knows.  :shrug:



4d2008 said:


> Boys are up time to go..
> 
> Kelb n KVJ I hope you two feel better soon  n
> 
> Beta, see ya when you get back


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> she ditched you for  not Kelb



Brittney? ( no not THAT Brittney )


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Brittney? ( no not THAT Brittney )


crap, too many people know what brittney means!!!! shhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## frozenrain

I win!!!


----------



## Beta84

frozenrain said:


> I win!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58488



that's one evil dog


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


>



hi dick


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> hi dick





:shrug:


----------



## URVIRGO

pcjohnnyb said:


> :shrug:



I guess he thinks You're a dic*


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> :shrug:



 <-- richard nixon.  Dick = nickname for Richard.


----------



## ovred




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## warneckutz




----------



## Beta84




----------



## ovred




----------



## Beta84

ovred said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

warneckutz said:


>


 mornin'

im not contagious anymore! Im feeling better!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> mornin'
> 
> im not contagious anymore! Im feeling better!



i hate you.


----------



## warneckutz

kvj21075 said:


> mornin'
> 
> im not contagious anymore! Im feeling better!





I've heard of 3 more cases similar to what you had... stay away.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> i hate you.


u get dinner tonight! stop complaining or ill bail out like you!!!!


----------



## rich70

Morning all.



Bye!


----------



## kvj21075

warneckutz said:


> I've heard of 3 more cases similar to what you had... stay away.


what? :shrug: does that mean i cant lick your face?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> u get dinner tonight! stop complaining or ill bail out like you!!!!


I DIDNT BAIL DONT MAKE ME KICK UR ASS!   



rich70 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Bye!






kvj21075 said:


> what? :shrug: does that mean i cant lick your face?


correct.  no face licking.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> I DIDNT BAIL DONT MAKE ME KICK UR ASS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct.  no face licking.


*dont comment youll get in trouble dont comment youll get in trouble dont comment youll get in trouble*


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> *dont comment youll get in trouble dont comment youll get in trouble dont comment youll get in trouble*





​


----------



## warneckutz

kvj21075 said:


> what? :shrug: does that mean i cant lick your face?



Correct.


----------



## kvj21075

warneckutz said:


> Correct.


you are no fun!

i guess ill be using my outback cards with someone else then!!!


----------



## kvj21075

hehehehehhehehehehehhehhehehehehehhehehehe

i know whats for dinner tonight


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> you are no fun!
> 
> i guess ill be using my outback cards with someone else then!!!






kvj21075 said:


> hehehehehhehehehehehhehhehehehehehhehehehe
> 
> i know whats for dinner tonight


outback?


----------



## warneckutz

kvj21075 said:


> you are no fun!
> 
> i guess ill be using my outback cards with someone else then!!!


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> *dont comment youll get in trouble dont comment youll get in trouble dont comment youll get in trouble*


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


i was good!!! i deserve kissez not smacks!


----------



## GypsyQueen

hello.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i was good!!! i deserve kissez not smacks!


you are NEVER good


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you are NEVER good


 i thought thats why u liked me 

be nice or u are coming home to lots of cakes and oreos!


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> hello.






4d2008 said:


> you are NEVER good






kvj21075 said:


> i thought thats why u liked me
> 
> be nice or u are coming home to lots of cakes and oreos!


is that a threat?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i thought thats why u liked me


no thats why I lust you... I cant "like" you cause your BAD!!!


Beta84 said:


> is that a threat?


yes actually it is.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> is that a threat?


its a promise. im effin hungry again


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> no thats why I lust you... I cant "like" you cause your BAD!!!
> 
> yes actually it is.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> no thats why I lust you as a spin top!!!


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


>


need to try that


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


>


still a little nauseated... spinning will have to wait till next week


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> still a little nauseated... spinning will have to wait till next week


I would hope so seeing how I wont be back till next week.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

I win.


----------



## 4d2008

Im out...


I win....


----------



## Gtmustang88

Morning Now I win.


----------



## Beta84




----------



## ovred

yea right


----------



## toppick08

ovred said:


> yea right


----------



## WidowLady06

Good Morning!


----------



## WidowLady06

LusbyMom said:


> Where have you been hiding?



I've been working, dealing with children and addicted to Facebook.....can't seem to drag myself off the site.....


Have you missed me?


----------



## withrespect

Mornin' all...


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> Mornin' all...



as I was driving into work this morning i was just thinking about how i should text/email you today since i haven't seen you around lately.  guess you realized how much i missed you and you logged in!


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> as I was driving into work this morning i was just thinking about how i should text/email you today since i haven't seen you around lately.  guess you realized how much i missed you and you logged in!



I know... I have actually had to WORK at WORK!!!  WTF!  does this ever happen to you   I am not quite sure how to deal with it....


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> I know... I have actually had to WORK at WORK!!!  WTF!  does this ever happen to you   I am not quite sure how to deal with it....



It used to happen to me...then my program got delayed 

but i should start having work soon so i'm excited!


----------



## Jameo

I win cause it's my birthday


----------



## toppick08

Jameo said:


> I win cause it's my birthday


----------



## withrespect

Jameo said:


> I win cause it's my birthday



  Happy Birthday


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


> I win cause it's my birthday



so were u magically cured for ur bday?  I hope you're better today!  
but u still don't win


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> so were u magically cured for ur bday?  I hope you're better today!
> but u still don't win



I feel a little better. I made it to work today so I can share my cooties with everyone here


----------



## warneckutz

Jameo said:


> I win cause it's my birthday



Happy Birthday, Dork.


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> Happy Birthday, Dork.



  Good morning, handsome!


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


> I feel a little better. I made it to work today so I can share my cooties with everyone here



aw you are so sweet!  come here and share them with me


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> aw you are so sweet!  come here and share them with me


----------



## dn0121

withrespect said:


>


----------



## withrespect

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 58552



always so mean to me!


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## toppick08

GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


>






GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

Good Morning everyone 

looks like alot of love and hate in here )


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> looks like alot of love and hate in here )



How are you feeling?


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> How are you feeling?


Practically normal...... well normal for me. Nice seeing you last night!


2 hour drive down there from work yesterday cause of the rain, and a 2 hour drive to work this morning, cause of the rain.... grumble grumble grumble


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> looks like alot of love and hate in here )



love and hate?  I can do that!


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> Practically normal...... well normal for me. Nice seeing you last night!
> 
> 
> *2 hour drive down there from work yesterday cause of the rain, and a 2 hour drive to work this morning, cause of the rain.... grumble grumble grumble*



You know what you should be doing for that........


Nice seeing you as well.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> love and hate?  I can do that!


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you know me too well


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> You know what you should be doing for that........
> 
> 
> Nice seeing you as well.


Im cleaning out the car this weekend, actually my Ant should have it, ill email it to Bryan )


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> Im cleaning out the car this weekend, actually my Ant should have it, ill email it to Bryan )



 How ya feelin?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you know me too well



i know


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> How ya feelin?


PRACTICALLY NORMAL!!!

yay 




next time you keep your germs to yourself!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Morning all


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> PRACTICALLY NORMAL!!!
> 
> yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next time you keep your germs to yourself!



which means you're not feelling well since you're typically abnormal, right?


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning all


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>



 I don't have as much time now to deal with you during the day. That should take care of you for today.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> I don't have as much time now to deal with you during the day. That should take care of you for today.



 So how is the west coast?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> PRACTICALLY NORMAL!!!
> 
> yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next time you keep your germs to yourself!



Next time keep your hands out of my box!


glad you're feeling better


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> Next time keep your hands out of my box!
> 
> 
> glad you're feeling better



sounds like an invitation to me.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Next time keep your hands out of my box!
> 
> 
> glad you're feeling better


you know how much i LOVE to eat! And what was i suppose to do? I mean you were the one that jumped into that bed!!! Too me that is an invitation! You liked me in your box!!!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> you know how much i LOVE to eat! And what was i suppose to do? I mean you were the one that jumped into that bed!!! Too me that is an invitation! You liked me in your box!!!


----------



## withrespect

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning all


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> you know how much i LOVE to eat! And what was i suppose to do? I mean you were the one that jumped into that bed!!! Too me that is an invitation! You liked me in your box!!!



I know.. I was soooo hot a sweaty.. so you eating my crackers while fingering my box was just the next step.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>



Where's my love at?!?!?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I know.. I was soooo hot a sweaty.. so you eating my crackers while fingering my box was just the next step.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I know.. I was soooo hot a sweaty.. so you eating my crackers while fingering my box was just the next step.


Oh My!! I cant wait for this weekend!!!!! Im going to have to call out of work monday just to catch up on sleep!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm this isnt what it sounds like.........


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm this isnt what it sounds like.........


 WELL WHY THE HELL NOT!!! I was getting excited for my return to SOMD!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> WELL WHY THE HELL NOT!!! I was getting excited for my return to SOMD!!!!!


because shes mine!!!! and u cant have her too!!!!! Im greedy and selfish and jealous!!! and shes all mine!!!!!


----------



## withrespect

kelb said:


> I know.. I was soooo hot a sweaty.. so you eating my crackers while fingering my box was just the next step.


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


>


its ok, we will start you off easy


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Where's my love at?!?!?



   !!!!!!


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> !!!!!!



 You're so good to me.


----------



## kelb

withrespect said:


>



 You will learn...


----------



## withrespect

kelb said:


> You will learn...



 I feel so Naïve   **innocence beaming**


----------



## kelb

withrespect said:


> I feel so Naïve   **innocence beaming**



For some reason I don't believe a word you  are saying...


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> For some reason I don't believe a word you  are saying...



  i heard she's a lil devil, i wouldn't believe it either!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> because shes mine!!!! and u cant have her too!!!!! Im greedy and selfish and jealous!!! and shes all mine!!!!!


Great, Im never getting Kelb... If its not B.B. its now B.S.  


Kelb, lets run away together... Meet me tonight... Ill be in Spokane.


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> I feel so Naïve  **innocence beaming**


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Great, Im never getting Kelb... If its not B.B. its now B.S.
> 
> 
> Kelb, lets run away together... Meet me tonight... Ill be in Spokane.



I would but you would dump me at security


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Great, Im never getting Kelb... If its not B.B. its now B.S.
> 
> 
> Kelb, lets run away together... Meet me tonight... Ill be in Spokane.


 if u run away youre not taking my girlfriend with you!!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I would but you would dump me at security


 this weekend is canceled i cant believe you!


----------



## withrespect

kelb said:


> For some reason I don't believe a word you  are saying...



  and why is that?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I would but you would dump me at security


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Great, Im never getting Kelb... If its not B.B. its now B.S.
> 
> 
> Kelb, lets run away together... Meet me tonight... Ill be in Spokane.


speaking of Spokane, you should check the thread I made for you 



kelb said:


> I would but you would dump me at security


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> speaking of Spokane, *you should check the thread I made for you *



I thought he did already.. he laughed at the security joke


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> and why is that?



I told her about ...and ...and maybe .  Sorry I'm a blabber mouth


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> I told her about ...and ...and maybe .  Sorry I'm a blabber mouth



  D*MNIT, Beta!  No more  for you!  EVER!!!


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> D*MNIT, Beta!  No more  for you!  EVER!!!



  But but but...I will  and  until you forgive me.  Promise!  Scouts honor!


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> But but but...I will  and  until you forgive me.  Promise!  Scouts honor!



  You will become my love slave....


----------



## kvj21075

and it went - uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
and the girl caress me down- uhhhhhhhhhhh
and that’s that lovin’ sound- it went uhhhhhhhhhhh
and the girl caress me down- uhhhhhhhhhhh
and that’s that lovin’ sound

im dancing in my office right now... and kinda touching myself lol


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> You will become my love slave....


i like it!  



kvj21075 said:


> and it went - uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> and the girl caress me down- uhhhhhhhhhhh
> and that’s that lovin’ sound- it went uhhhhhhhhhhh
> and the girl caress me down- uhhhhhhhhhhh
> and that’s that lovin’ sound
> 
> im dancing in my office right now... and kinda touching myself lol


need me to call ur cell phone?


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> i like it!
> 
> 
> need me to call ur cell phone?



  ahahahahahahahahah get some!!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> i like it!
> 
> 
> need me to call ur cell phone?


please everyone! over and over again! or atleast for 30 seconds! actually Bob is in my car lol.


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> ahahahahahahahahah get some!!



I'll drop by after work


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> need me to call ur cell phone?


You need to keep your hands outta my cookie jar... I saw the pic last night of  ontop of the bar on all fours... I dont EVEN want to know what happened last night.

k- Im out all... Hope you have a great day.and


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> please everyone! over and over again! or atleast for 30 seconds! actually Bob is in my car lol.


ok.  *ringring*



4d2008 said:


> You need to keep your hands outta my cookie jar... I saw the pic last night of  ontop of the bar on all fours... I dont EVEN want to know what happened last night.
> 
> k- Im out all... Hope you have a great day.and



  I was told that I can't speak of anything that occurred except for what you already heard.  I bet you wish you could see the video  

oh and i'm not eatin your cookies!  well i wanted to eat some of the ones at your place but that's a different story


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> So how is the west coast?



Its awesome. I love the life style out here and it is nice and warm. Oh and the girls are 



withrespect said:


>







rich70 said:


> Where's my love at?!?!?



 Stop trying to steal her from me. I can't keep a close watch on you now. Back to your corner old man.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You need to keep your hands outta my cookie jar... I saw the pic last night of  ontop of the bar on all fours... I dont EVEN want to know what happened last night.
> 
> k- Im out all... Hope you have a great day.and


oooops i thought he was gone.... but now he is so now we can tlak freely. yes i forget to thank  for the spanking


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> ok. *ringring*
> 
> 
> 
> I was told that I can't speak of anything that occurred except for what you already heard. I bet you wish you could see the video


No, thats *NOT* how I want to picture  when Im in another state so yes keep it all to your self and NO I *DONT* want to see the video. 

But seriously.. Im out... Peace love n hair grease to you all..


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> No, thats *NOT* how I want to picture  when Im in another state so yes keep it all to your self and NO I *DONT* want to see the video.
> 
> But seriously.. Im out... Peace love n hair grease to you all..


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


>


abahahahha guess what pic is going on myspace now???


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> No, thats *NOT* how I want to picture  when Im in another state so yes keep it all to your self and NO I *DONT* want to see the video.
> 
> But seriously.. Im out... Peace love n hair grease to you all..


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> abahahahha guess what pic is going on myspace now???



a sexy one!  though hopefully it's only the one i sent him last night and not the one with  or heaven forbid the one that showed


----------



## kvj21075

annnnd its up!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> annnnd its up!



i should put it in my portfolio.  it looked like a good picture.  maybe people will begin taking me seriously as a photographer!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Its awesome. I love the life style out here and it is nice and warm. Oh and the girls are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to steal her from me. I can't keep a close watch on you now. Back to your corner old man.



So I think I'll come out there in late Feb or early March. Is that cool with you? And I'll try to steal her all I want. You're too far away!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> So I think I'll come out there in late Feb or early March. Is that cool with you? And I'll try to steal her all I want. You're too far away!!



That should be fine. I sail at the end of this month for a week, but, I don't have any sea time planned at end of feb, beginning of march. However, I am going to the nascar race in california on feb 2nd.

Don't try any funny stuff with her, I will have a hit put on you since I can't do it myself.


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> That should be fine. I sail at the end of this month for a week, but, I don't have any sea time planned at end of feb, beginning of march. However, I am going to the nascar race in california on feb 2nd.
> 
> Don't try any funny stuff with her, I will have a hit put on you since I can't do it myself.



Hey there J and rich. How are my guys doing today????


----------



## UncleBacon

I have a headache  closing in....yay


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there J and rich. How are my guys doing today????


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


>



How is the west coast treating you?? Have you ate at In & Out burger yet??


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> How is the west coast treating you?? Have you ate at In & Out burger yet??



It is awesome so far Yes, I went to the one in mission valley the other night while I picked up some groceries.


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there J and rich. How are my guys doing today????



 I'm good. How are you? And how is my baby doing?


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> That should be fine. I sail at the end of this month for a week, but, I don't have any sea time planned at end of feb, beginning of march. However, I am going to the nascar race in california on feb 2nd.
> 
> Don't try any funny stuff with her, I will have a hit put on you since I can't do it myself.



Hey,


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I'm good. How are you? And how is my baby doing?



Back off her too


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> I'm good. How are you? And how is my baby doing?



I am doing good!!! Missing the guys at work!! The baby is good, she is growing soooooooo fast. Can you believe it has been 2 months already?? We still going on the 17th??


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> Back off her too


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I am doing good!!! Missing the guys at work!! The baby is good, she is growing soooooooo fast. Can you believe it has been 2 months already?? We still going on the 17th??



No I can't belive it's been 2 months already. It seems like last week she was still in your belly. Yep we are still good for the 17th. Did you ever get in touch with whome about going?


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Back off her too



 You can't have both buddy. And besides kitty was mine first!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> You can't have both buddy. And besides kitty was mine first!!



Not uh. i will fight you for her.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Not uh. i will fight you for her.



Oh its on now


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Oh its on now



On like donkey kong


----------



## Kittykat33

You guys are too funny!!! No I have not spoken with whome....you know me i can't get on here that much these days!!


----------



## Beta84

Kittykat33 said:


> You guys are too funny!!! No I have not spoken with whome....you know me i can't get on here that much these days!!



your signature rocks!  too bad the fins lost though


----------



## Kittykat33

Beta84 said:


> your signature rocks!  too bad the fins lost though



Sunday was a BAD day in my household!! My husband didn't want to be around me..........I was NOT in a goooooooooood moooooooood!!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Sunday was a BAD day in my household!! My husband didn't want to be around me..........I was NOT in a goooooooooood moooooooood!!!



IS that why u didn't text me back?


----------



## MyPersonalDecoy




----------



## ovred




----------



## flomaster

You guys gonna let me win this thing or what?


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> You guys gonna let me win this thing or what?



FLOOOOBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## TWLs wife

flomaster said:


> You guys gonna let me win this thing or what?



I won't even think about it.


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> FLOOOOBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Taking a break between cramming sessions.  Ready to


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Taking a break between cramming sessions.  Ready to



You are not allowed to stay away so long.... so how's the weather?


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> You are not allowed to stay away so long.... so how's the weather?



Rained every day till today and I got here Sunday.  Sucked.  Now its just cold but not too bad.  Imagine if all of southern maryland dissappeared except Great Mills and you got rid of the bad stuff like the hookers and the thugs and you would be here!  I went to McDonalds this morning and the whole place was stuffed by a bunch of older folks.  Was pretty funny.  Only seen 2 people darker than me since I got here.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Rained every day till today and I got here Sunday.  Sucked.  Now its just cold but not too bad.  Imagine if all of southern maryland dissappeared except Great Mills and you got rid of the bad stuff like the hookers and the thugs and you would be here!  I went to McDonalds this morning and the whole lace was stuffed by a bunch of older folks.  Was pretty funny.  Only seen 2 people darker than me since I got here.



You're a


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> You're a



Ex's purse got stolen from Chuck-E-Cheese last Saturday when we celebrated the little ones B-day.  A-holes were all over racking up charges inside of two hours.  had to have car towed home and now have to replace locks and ignition as they have the flipping keys.  Ex was pretty upset and I had to leave the next day to come out here.  Felt pretty bad but at least changed all the locks before I left.


----------



## 4d2008

cant sleep.


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> cant sleep.


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
*STILL AWAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
_*Mind is going all*_ ​


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> *STILL AWAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> _*Mind is going all*_ ​


----------



## TWLs wife

Morning guys..


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> *STILL AWAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> _*Mind is going all*_ ​




nice rainbow.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> *STILL AWAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> _*Mind is going all*_ ​



hate iwhen that happens....story of my life though...


----------



## migtig

Beta84 said:


> nice rainbow.



Matches my brand new socks I got over the weekend.


----------



## Beta84

migtig said:


> Matches my brand new socks I got over the weekend.



matches most of the socks you own


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> matches most of the socks you own


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


>



 You told me you loved my rainbow socks.  :meamie:


----------



## kvj21075

I NEED A DRINK I NEED A DRINK I NEED A DRINK!!!!!!!!! I DRANK ALMOST ALL MY CAPTIAN LAST NIGHT (IT WAS FULL TOO  ) AND I NEED A DRINK!!!!!!!!! I HATE 2009!!!!! WHERE ARE WE DRINKING TONIGHT?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


>






kvj21075 said:


> I NEED A DRINK I NEED A DRINK I NEED A DRINK!!!!!!!!! I DRANK ALMOST ALL MY CAPTIAN LAST NIGHT (IT WAS FULL TOO  ) AND I NEED A DRINK!!!!!!!!! I HATE 2009!!!!! WHERE ARE WE DRINKING TONIGHT?!?!?!?!??!?!


u kno ur invited to watch the game with me!  either my place or if people wanna go out to watch the game (or the first half) then maybe Damon's or some other sports bar in the area.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> u kno ur invited to watch the game with me!  either my place or if people wanna go out to watch the game (or the first half) then maybe Damon's or some other sports bar in the area.


well, i wont be able to drive so maybe ill just go over roberts again or stay at my place, drink, and unload all those depressing boxes, and try to fix my water heater. im going to go hit up the liquor cabinet here at work


----------



## 4d2008

aaannnnnnnddddd I still cant sleep


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> aaannnnnnnddddd I still cant sleep


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> well, i wont be able to drive so maybe ill just go over roberts again or stay at my place, drink, and unload all those depressing boxes, and try to fix my water heater. im going to go hit up the liquor cabinet here at work


----------



## kvj21075

Ive been on hold with Allstate for 25 minutes now. bastages.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> aaannnnnnnddddd I still cant sleep



shoulda tried nyquil


----------



## Gtmustang88

Morning all


----------



## 4d2008

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning all





and Im out... Ill continue my off line.


----------



## kvj21075

55 minutes on the phone with allstate, me and my poor car  but we are ok  just sad


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> 55 minutes on the phone with allstate, me and my poor car  but we are ok  just sad



What happened?


----------



## Beta84

Gtmustang88 said:


> What happened?



she tried to kill some dude with her car.  first she tore across a highway to hit him because he had the nerve to merge in.  then she screamed at him and punched him and he couldn't do anything but take it because she's so much bigger.  

at least that's about what the dude claimed.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> she tried to kill some dude with her car.  first she tore across a highway to hit him because he had the nerve to merge in.  then she screamed at him and punched him and he couldn't do anything but take it because she's so much bigger.
> 
> at least that's about what the dude claimed.


: yes thats what he just about claims. but some guy merged into my car and is trying to blame me. so i dont know whats going to happen. i was on 5 north in charlotte hall, in the right lane, there was another car in the left lane, and some guy coming out of WaWa merged into me. Said I swerved into him? But his left front quarter panel hit my right rear quarter panel


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> : yes thats what he just about claims. but some guy merged into my car and is trying to blame me. so i dont know whats going to happen. i was on 5 north in charlotte hall, in the right lane, there was another car in the left lane, and some guy coming out of WaWa merged into me. Said I swerved into him? But his left front quarter panel hit my right rear quarter panel



That sucks. Least you are alright. Did the cops make anyone at fault at the scene?


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> That sucks. Least you are alright. Did the cops make anyone at fault at the scene?


nope, he left before the officer got there. its his word against mine really. the only thing that might help is the fact his front panel hit my back one. i think that shows he was at fault. but i know itll come down to me claiming mine and him claiming his


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> nope, he left before the officer got there. its his word against mine really. the only thing that might help is the fact his front panel hit my back one. i think that shows he was at fault. but i know itll come down to me claiming mine and him claiming his



he left before the officer got there?  that's messed up.  i guess u got all his information though?  how was he making all these claims?  whatever.  he left because he didn't want the ticket.  It's painfully obvious...he was merging in and hit you basically from behind.  More or less your blind spot.  That's textbook.


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> nope, he left before the officer got there. its his word against mine really. the only thing that might help is the fact his front panel hit my back one. i think that shows he was at fault. but i know itll come down to me claiming mine and him claiming his



He should be charged with leaving the scene of the accident. That right there should indicate he is at fault. I would of taken pictures of both cars and the area where it happened.


----------



## kvj21075

he claims he was on his way to the hospital, didnt say why, but both his wife and himself looked fine as they were yelling at me (not to mention they didnt say they were on thier way to the hospital till after they took forever giving me thier info) but we swapped info, but he told me he already tlaked to an officer (which i never spoke to or saw) so i still had an officer come out but he left already. what a jerk, but i do have his address!


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> he claims he was on his way to the hospital, didnt say why, but both his wife and himself looked fine as they were yelling at me (not to mention they didnt say they were on thier way to the hospital till after they took forever giving me thier info) but we swapped info, but he told me he already tlaked to an officer (which i never spoke to or saw) so i still had an officer come out but he left already. what a jerk, but i do have his address!



Screw that. He can't leave the scene without the officer getting there first. I would press the issue because they are going to try to make you at fault. I would call the office you talk to, and go over the info you have with him. You don't want your car insurance to go up, or to get dropped from them.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> he claims he was on his way to the hospital, didnt say why, but both his wife and himself looked fine as they were yelling at me (not to mention they didnt say they were on thier way to the hospital till after they took forever giving me thier info) but we swapped info, but he told me he already tlaked to an officer (which i never spoke to or saw) so i still had an officer come out but he left already. what a jerk, but i do have his address!



did he give u his driver's license or did he make up an address?  and did u copy his plates down?  people lie, it sucks.  hopefully ur good to go though.


----------



## GypsyQueen

I has headaches.  Head rubs 4 me?


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> I has headaches.  Head rubs 4 me?


i rub your head , you rub mine. thats always the deal.


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> I has headaches.  Head rubs 4 me?


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> I has headaches.  Head rubs 4 me?


I'm going to use the same response kvj said...



kvj21075 said:


> i rub your head , you rub mine. thats always the deal.





feel better


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> i rub your head , you rub mine. thats always the deal.



 Sounds good to me.



dn0121 said:


> View attachment 58612
> View attachment 58609
> View attachment 58610
> View attachment 58611



 You are awsome!!!




Beta84 said:


> I'm going to use the same response kvj said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel better


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> You are awsome!!!


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> IS that why u didn't text me back?



Most likely!!! I was getting ALOT of texts that day!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Most likely!!! I was getting ALOT of texts that day!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> I win.



  mornin'


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> mornin'


 she took what i was going to say


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> mornin'


Dont squeeze so tight my back hurts soooooooooooooooofaking bad... Took a bad fall on the ice yesterday I dont want to move. Im lying in bed (its like 5am right now) with the laptop in my well lap lol and I REALLY want some coffee.... Just waiting for my mom to wake up so she can bring me a cup


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> she took what i was going to say



its ok you said good night


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> its ok you said good night


 i have lotion


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> she took what i was going to say



sorry!  Mine was a plutonic kiss though....proceed with the lovie-doveness!


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> sorry!  Mine was a plutonic kiss though....proceed with the lovie-doveness!


well then where the eff is mine?????


----------



## 4d2008

I drank 2 16oz coors lights, half a bottle of Nyquil and took 1 Excedrin Migrain last night with the hopes it would all knock me out till noon...

Nope.  

Here I am at 5am wide the eff awake... I dont think Im able to sleep in no matter what.


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> well then where the eff is mine?????





!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I drank 2 16oz coors lights, half a bottle of Nyquil and took 1 Excedrin Migrain last night with the hopes it would all knock me out till noon...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Here I am at 5am wide the eff awake... I dont think Im able to sleep in no matter what.


you slept when i was sick and then there was that other time u slept but i cant say here, you wouldnt wake up!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i have lotion


Thank you for the E-card by the way.


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!


much better, next time u can grab me a little lower, its ok, really lol


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> much better, next time u can grab me a little lower, its ok, really lol



lol


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Thank you for the E-card by the way.


hey! you said nothing about my new tv


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> hey! you said nothing about my new tv


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> lol


and my bed is open till sunday night.... dont tell PervD


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


>


and u are wonderful  thank you for the help! remember u have to treat me right! abahahhaha


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> hey! you said nothing about my new tv


Nice new 42" HDTV


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> and my bed is open till sunday night.... dont tell PervD



hmmmm...


----------



## rich70

Morning all


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Morning all


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> and u are wonderful  thank you for the help! remember u have to treat me right! abahahhaha



I told you the box wouldn't fit.  You should listen to me more often I'm always right.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


>



why arent u on instant messenger??? it says your idle?



4d2008 said:


> Nice new 42" HDTV



yay, and hopefully itll be set up tomorrow, im going to try and talk the cable guy into setting it up for me by playing stupid and pretty



rich70 said:


> Morning all



morning hot stuff


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Morning all


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


>



here's you're


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> I told you the box wouldn't fit.  You should listen to me more often I'm always right.


what was the final score?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> why arent u on instant messenger??? it says your idle?
> 
> 
> 
> yay, and hopefully itll be set up tomorrow, im going to try and talk the cable guy into setting it up for me by playing stupid and pretty



I'm on now but it's not like ur answering.  And for the TV part...:mustavoidmeanjoke:


----------



## dn0121

withrespect said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> here's you're


 off my man! ..... unless youre going to go farther and i can watch


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> what was the final score?



24-14, Gators are national champions!


----------



## withrespect

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 58634



Why don't you like me?!  and where do you get all these random little things???


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> Why don't you like me?!  and where do you get all these random little things???



just forget about him, he's old and grumpy.


----------



## dn0121

withrespect said:


> Why don't you like me?!  and where do you get all these random little things???



I didn't know that I didn't like you. I do know that you like all the smileys so I try to show you new ones.


----------



## withrespect

dn0121 said:


> I didn't know that I didn't like you. I do know that you like all the smileys so I try to show you new ones.
> 
> View attachment 58636



awwww, I like that one....


----------



## dn0121

withrespect said:


> awwww, I like that one....


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 58637


thanks for the hug, you must have read my comment to you this is such a horrible week.... I could go on and on probably... I Really need a drink when I get back... Its great being with the boys and mom but add all this crap and times just suck.. BUT its still great being with my fam...

N E ways, Im out all... Dont feel like playing online anymore... Hope you all have a great day and weekend.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Dont squeeze so tight my back hurts soooooooooooooooofaking bad... Took a bad fall on the ice yesterday I dont want to move. Im lying in bed (its like 5am right now) with the laptop in my well lap lol and I REALLY want some coffee.... Just waiting for my mom to wake up so she can bring me a cup


am i the only one that has this mental picture of PervD in bed screaming for coffee and meatloaf? like will ferrel in wedding crahsers?


"MOM!!! MEAT LOAF!!! COFFEE!!!!"


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> am i the only one that has this mental picture of PervD in bed screaming for coffee and meatloaf? like will ferrel in wedding crahsers?
> 
> 
> "MOM!!! MEAT LOAF!!! COFFEE!!!!"



yes cuz ur looney tunes


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Morning all





Morning all

Appearantly we had an earthquake out here according to kittykat33.


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> am i the only one that has this mental picture of PervD in bed screaming for coffee and meatloaf? like will ferrel in wedding crahsers?
> 
> 
> "MOM!!! MEAT LOAF!!! COFFEE!!!!"



  Tha just made my day!!  I am picturing it now!


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> Tha just made my day!!  I am picturing it now!


yay! now youre looney too!


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> yes cuz ur looney tunes


im hungry, can i be yours and b's love child and u guys can feed me?


----------



## dn0121

I'm starvin... let's get some ####in french toast!


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> I'm starvin... let's get some ####in french toast!


 thanks for the craving, and now i want to watch that!


----------



## withrespect




----------



## dn0121

withrespect said:


>


----------



## withrespect

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 58638



awww...thats so cute.... I'm cutting back on coffee....


----------



## dn0121

withrespect said:


> awww...thats so cute.... I'm cutting back on coffee....



you know what you need to cut back on?


----------



## withrespect

dn0121 said:


> you know what you need to cut back on?



the forums?


----------



## dn0121

withrespect said:


> the forums?



No, you need to cut back on all the cutting back.


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> No, you need to cut back on all the cutting back.


----------



## kelb

OMG I need to tell PC JOhnny something.. where is he?


----------



## kelb

oh well..  uncle bacons love shack got some love


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> OMG I need to tell PC JOhnny something.. where is he?





kelb said:


> oh well..  uncle bacons love shack got some love



I wondered why I was so tired when I woke up this morning


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Appearantly we had an earthquake out here according to kittykat33.



 There wasn't any damn earthquake. You been somking that stuff again?


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> I wondered why I was so tired when I woke up this morning



Why would you be tired? I did all of the work. Even in my dreams I'm aggressive


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Why would you be tired? I did all of the work. Even in my dreams I'm aggressive




I guess you wore me out then? :shrug:


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> I guess you wore me out then? :shrug:





You should have seen this dream.. it was sooo strange.. and I dont want to shrink that ego so I'm going to leave it alone now


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> You should have seen this dream.. it was sooo strange.. and I dont want to shrink that ego so I'm going to leave it alone now





Feel free to share...at least in PM...it was just a dream


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Feel free to share...at least in PM...it was just a dream



Hmm... its was comically small


----------



## frozenrain

I nicked someone's smiley


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Hmm... its was comically small



 
Then how would you call it a wet dream?  
that's funny though.


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Then how would you call it a wet dream?
> that's funny though.



It was all good till the roll over..I didnt know anything about the other person till then


----------



## dn0121

frozenrain said:


> View attachment 58641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nicked someone's smiley


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> There wasn't any damn earthquake. You been somking that stuff again?



 If you can read, I said according to kittykat33....  I did drink quite a bite last night while watching the game, and when the game was over, it was only like 8oclock, so i drank some more.


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> If you can read, I said according to kittykat33....  I did drink quite a bite last night while watching the game, and when the game was over, it was only like 8oclock, so i drank some more.



Damn boy, you made her feel the earth shake? You are the man!!


Oh and


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Damn boy, you made her feel the earth shake? You are the man!!
> 
> 
> Oh and








Its suppose to be 80 here this weekend. Lol, i am definitely liking the west coast at the moment.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Its suppose to be 80 here this weekend. Lol, i am definitely liking the west coast at the moment.



80! I'm on my way tonight.


----------



## Beta84

Gtmustang88 said:


> If you can read, I said according to kittykat33....  I did drink quite a bite last night while watching the game, and when the game was over, it was only like 8oclock, so i drank some more.



quake was around 7:30 your time I think...somewhere east of LA.  wasn't major :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

Yo.


----------



## JanetCole

I love the smell of flooooooooooo


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



Are you home yet????


----------



## smdavis65

LusbyMom said:


> Are you home yet????



I am.
And I win...


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> I am.
> And I win...



Were you on the cruise too? 


And you should be studying those camera manuals


----------



## smdavis65

LusbyMom said:


> Were you on the cruise too?
> 
> 
> And you should be studying those camera manuals



I wish.
I am, posted my first pic here... http://forums.somd.com/photography/166029-first-2009-a.html


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> I wish.
> I am, posted my first pic here... http://forums.somd.com/photography/166029-first-2009-a.html



I saw that... are those your boys? And are you saying you have only taken 1 pic?


----------



## smdavis65

LusbyMom said:


> I saw that... are those your boys? And are you saying you have only taken 1 pic?



No, they are my nephews. I've taken 50 or so since the new year, that's my favorite so far. I mean to go out this weekend and hunt for pictures to take.


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> No, they are my nephews. I've taken 50 or so since the new year, that's my favorite so far. I mean to go out this weekend and hunt for pictures to take.



I haven't even taken my camera out since NYE. Haven't had the time. I think it's almost time for a new scavenger hunt!


----------



## smdavis65

LusbyMom said:


> I haven't even taken my camera out since NYE. Haven't had the time. I think it's almost time for a new scavenger hunt!



What is this "scavenger hunt" you refer to?


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> What is this "scavenger hunt" you refer to?



I'll bump the thread in the photography forum


----------



## smdavis65

LusbyMom said:


> I'll bump the thread in the photography forum



Thanks, my totally mature response is there.


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> Thanks, my totally mature response is there.



Oh I know it is... I already quoted it so it's there FOREVA


----------



## smdavis65

LusbyMom said:


> Oh I know it is... I already quoted it so it's there FOREVA



You are a sorta not nice person.


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> You are a sorta not nice person.



 and you are sorta a little squealing girl


----------



## ovred




----------



## smdavis65

ovred said:


>



Hi Ovred! Hey look everyone!! Ovred is waving at us!!!


----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## tyky




----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


>



About time you came back... I almost missed ya


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> About time you came back... I *almost* missed ya






It's freakin' cold here.  I wanna go back


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> It's freakin' cold here.  I wanna go back



Yeah well I wanna go.... and it's your fault... looked at your pics. My brother and SIL were there a few months ago.. they loved senor frogs


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Yeah well I wanna go.... and it's your fault... looked at your pics. My brother and SIL were there a few months ago.. they loved senor frogs



OMG, Senor Frogs was awesome, we went in the afternoon got many shots and yards and had to go take a nap before going back that night


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> OMG, Senor Frogs was awesome, we went in the afternoon got many shots and yards and had to go take a nap before going back that night



Welcome back TYKY and WORK!!! I hope you had fun on your cruise!!

:jerks.I'm jealous:


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> Welcome back TYKY and WORK!!! I hope you had fun on your cruise!!
> 
> :jerks.I'm jealous:


----------



## misshelper

LusbyMom said:


> Yeah well I wanna go.... and it's your fault... looked at your pics. My brother and SIL were there a few months ago.. they loved senor frogs



There were some interesting pics...


----------



## smdavis65

misshelper said:


> There were some interesting pics...



oohhh pics? where? Going to check myspace...


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> oohhh pics? where? Going to check myspace...



just finished uploading pics from today My Ravens Rocked


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> Welcome back TYKY and WORK!!! I hope you had fun on your cruise!!
> 
> :jerks.I'm jealous:



Work even got a tan, not me I was too busy


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Work even got a tan, not me I was too busy



You just can't sit still long enough to lay out.  I am ready to go back.  We saw Mick Jagers, Nicholas Cage, and one of the Lord of Londons Houses while we were in Nassau.  It was pretty cool.

One funny thing is all the locals told us we needed to go to this place called Fish Fry for dinner.  So we did.  Who knew Fish Fry was a town!!!!  We found a restaurant and had some killer Grouper.


----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


> You just can't sit still long enough to lay out.  I am ready to go back.  We saw Mick Jagers, Nicholas Cage, and one of the Lord of Londons Houses while we were in Nassau.  It was pretty cool.
> 
> One funny thing is all the locals told us we needed to go to this place called Fish Fry for dinner.  So we did.  Who knew Fish Fry was a town!!!!  We found a restaurant and had some killer Grouper.



you're right, I can't lay down long enough to tan, to much to do, there is always something to do other than lay there

That rice was effin nasty tho


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Yeah well I wanna go.... and it's your fault... looked at your pics. My brother and SIL were there a few months ago.. they loved senor frogs



I think we are booking another one for March 2010!


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> you're right, I can't lay down long enough to tan, to much to do, there is always something to do other than lay there
> 
> That rice was effin nasty tho



Yes that did taste like Yesterdays coffee grounds thrown in some rice.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> I think we are booking another one for March 2010!



Really.... hmmmmm book for us too... or at least me


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> I think we are booking another one for March 2010!



I dunno if I can wait that long.  Work is going to get in the way with all of my vacations and adventures.  I think I may need to change my screen name.


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Really.... hmmmmm book for us too... or at least me



I will let you know, it seems we are booking something monthly!  February we are going skiing in Deep Creek


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> I dunno if I can wait that long.  *Work is going to get in the way* with all of my vacations and adventures.  I think I may need to change my screen name.



That is exactly why we haven't been anywhere... it sucks. We can't just leave.


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> That is exactly why we haven't been anywhere... it sucks. We can't just leave.



That is the first time we have been away where we have no contact with the outside world, the only time we could talk to the kids was when we were in the Bahamas, off the boat, not even a text would go thru


----------



## workaholic

LusbyMom said:


> That is exactly why we haven't been anywhere... it sucks. We can't just leave.



Yeah I know what you mean.  I am bringing on guy soon that will allow me a little more time to myself to do some things.  This is the first "Vacation" that we have had since we got married 5 years ago.  It has always been long weekends for us until this.


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> That is the first time we have been away where we have no contact with the outside world, the only time we could talk to the kids was when we were in the Bahamas, off the boat, not even a text would go thru



Really? That's nice... but sucky at the same time


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


>


----------



## LusbyMom

workaholic said:


> Yeah I know what you mean.  I am bringing on guy soon that will allow me a little more time to myself to do some things.  This is the first "Vacation" that we have had since we got married 5 years ago.  It has always been long weekends for us until this.



We were always going somewhere until we opened this business... we did get to Disney for 2 weeks this past July... but the only guy I could leave in charge doesn't work for me anymore


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Really? That's nice... but sucky at the same time



Yeah we only got to talk to the kids one night when we were in Nassau


----------



## smdavis65

ovred said:


>



Hey! Look everyone! ovred is waving at us again! Hi ovred!


----------



## LusbyMom

smdavis65 said:


> Hey! Look everyone! ovred is waving at us again! Hi ovred!



Red is a cool dude


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> Hey! Look everyone! ovred is waving at us again! Hi ovred!



So you know M, he was hilarious

a quick story about the trip

We were at the hotel in Orlando and M was sitting next to me at the hotel bar and the bartender asked M what he wanted and out of coinsidence he looked at me and the bartender asked if he needed permission and and he raised his right hand and asked it permission, everyone in the bar and myself were cracking up!  I guess you ask your jerk off hand if you are single LMAO


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Red is a cool dude



how do you know Red is a dude?


----------



## smdavis65

LusbyMom said:


> Red is a cool dude



I know! I like that he waves a friendly wave at us all the time! He is cool!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> how do you know Red is a dude?



Cause I have met him


----------



## workaholic

tyky said:


> Yeah we only got to talk to the kids one night when we were in Nassau



Yeah I am not looking forward to getting that phone bill in.  $2.00 a minute for every call made in the Bahamas and tack another $2.99 a minute on top of that if you were on the boat making a call.  I told the guys to text me.  It was .05 to receive and .50 to send.


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> I know! I like that he waves a friendly wave at us all the time! He is cool!



He is friggin hilarious


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> So you know M, he was hilarious
> 
> a quick story about the trip
> 
> We were at the hotel in Orlando and M was sitting next to me at the hotel bar and the bartender asked M what he wanted and out of coinsidence he looked at me and the bartender asked if he needed permission and and he raised his right hand and asked it permission, everyone in the bar and myself were cracking up!  I guess you ask your jerk off hand if you are single LMAO



Yup, that's him alright! 

He's cool.


----------



## dn0121




----------



## sunflower

Yes...


----------



## ovred




----------



## smdavis65

ovred said:


>



 Hi Ovred!


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## amotley

TWLs wife said:


>


----------



## TWLs wife

amotley said:


>



How are you today ?


----------



## dn0121




----------



## frozenrain

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 58732








I nicked your pic again.I know you just love it when I do that.








I win


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## TWLs wife

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## misshelper

tea


----------



## smdavis65

misshelper said:


> tea


----------



## kvj21075

<---------winner


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> <---------winner


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


 and how have u been???


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> and how have u been???



I've been good. And how about yourself?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I've been good. And how about yourself?


very busy! but things are slowly starting to look up  and better now that a certain someone just got back ;o)


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I've been good. And how about yourself?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



What the hell!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> What the hell!!!!


btw..... stay away from my woman!!!



thank you


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> btw..... stay away from my woman!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you



Umm, she smacked me for no reason. And besides, I met her first and she is related to me in a round about way. So thank you very much!


Oh and


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Umm, she smacked me for no reason. And besides, I met her first and she is related to me in a round about way. So thank you very much!
> 
> 
> Oh and



 
How was the movie?

The band was great


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> How was the movie?
> 
> The band was great



The movie sucked. Then we went out to dinner afterwards in Va. I'm sorry I didn't make it. I'll make it up to you.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> The movie sucked. Then we went out to dinner afterwards in Va. I'm sorry I didn't make it. I'll make it up to you.





Morning all


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning all



How are all the Chargers fans out there this morning?


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning all


 morning sunshine


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> How are all the Chargers fans out there this morning?



Still happy, they live is southern california. Everyone is happy.



kvj21075 said:


> morning sunshine


Morning beautiful


----------



## kelb

Did I mention that I LOVE my new AV? It cracks me up! It also makes me think of the Drama Llama!

That is all!


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


>




How's the trip? (ya'll still gone?)


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> How's the trip? (ya'll still gone?)



it was freakin' fantastic!  We got back just in time to watch the Gators play Thursday night!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> it was freakin' fantastic!  We got back just in time to watch the Gators play Thursday night!



Awesome 
Saw some of the pictures as B was looking through them yesterday.  Looked like a blast.


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Awesome
> Saw some of the pictures as B was looking through them yesterday.  Looked like a blast.



Yeah it was, I am pretty sure we already started booking another one


----------



## ovred




----------



## kelb




----------



## Wasabi




----------



## kvj21075

Wasabi said:


>


----------



## kelb

Wasabi said:


>



:yourmama: 
Oh wait! Thats not a smiley.. sorry


----------



## Wasabi

kelb said:


> :yourmama:
> Oh wait! Thats not a smiley.. sorry



:effoff:


----------



## kelb

Wasabi said:


> :effoff:



WOO HOO another newbie with a tude


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I'm thirsty


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I'm thirsty


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

thanks that's what I need.


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> thanks that's what I need.



Going home to finish my bottle of pinot grigio  

Its called Kris..


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				kelb said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> thanks that's what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going home to finish my bottle of pinot grigio
> 
> Its called Kris..
Click to expand...


We have a bottle of gollywobbler white at home so I think that's what I will have.


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> We have a bottle of gollywobbler white at home so I think that's what I will have.



Try their chocolate zin!


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky

ovred said:


>


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

gb


----------



## rich70

Morning!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Morning!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


i got sick again last night  my belly hurt and i ate and drank anyway  bad idea!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> i got sick again last night  my belly hurt and i ate and drank anyway  bad idea!!!



Are you all better now?


----------



## bobbysox




----------



## tyky




----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i got sick again last night  my belly hurt and i ate and drank anyway  bad idea!!!



 I'm sorry.. are you ok? Maybe it was all the food you ate yesterday.



warneckutz said:


>



 I was beginning to think you didn't like me anymore.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Are you all better now?


alot better than last night, still nauseated  i dont remember u guys leaving


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'm sorry.. are you ok? Maybe it was all the food you ate yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I was beginning to think you didn't like me anymore.


yeh it couldve been that- a big mixture of all that food. swishing swashing in my belly!!!!



and when he doesnt like you anymore he just stops talking to u, duh!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> yeh it couldve been that- a big mixture of all that food. swishing swashing in my belly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and when he doesnt like you anymore he just stops talking to u, duh!



I KNOW! Thats why I was beginning to think that!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I KNOW! Thats why I was beginning to think that!


i know where he lives. we could go kidnap him and beat him!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i know where he lives. we could go kidnap him and beat him!



OK.. PM me the addy.. I'm going to go b4 working out tonight.


----------



## bobbysox

Is this this right thread? I got a message saying that if I wanted to meet people to come here or the "ccpe" thread. I don't know what that is.


----------



## Gtmustang88

morning


----------



## tyky

bobbysox said:


> Is this this right thread? I got a message saying that if I wanted to meet people to come here or the "ccpe" thread. I don't know what that is.



 welcome, the objective to this thread is to be the last to post :eyeroll:  but everyone keeps posting


----------



## bobbysox

tyky said:


> welcome, the objective to this thread is to be the last to post :eyeroll:  but everyone keeps posting



Its a game thread?


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> I was beginning to think you didn't like me anymore.



So little time these days... gotta make these posts count!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Good morning Southern MD 


oh ####! I just remembered that this weekend is a 3 day weekend


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Good morning Southern MD
> 
> 
> oh ####! I just remembered that this weekend is a 3 day weekend


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


> So little time these days... gotta make these posts count!



Looks a lot like my siggy.
KVJ pm'ed me your addy. I'll be over to kick your a$$ around 430


----------



## kelb

bobbysox said:


> Its a game thread?



YES! and you want to win this prize!!


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> Good morning Southern MD
> 
> 
> oh ####! I just remembered that this weekend is a 3 day weekend


i took off friday, but i dont have monday off (


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> YES! and you want to win this prize!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> Good morning Southern MD
> 
> 
> oh ####! I just remembered that this weekend is a 3 day weekend



HEY! you just reminded me that this friday is my CWS day too!!!!!!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> HEY! you just reminded me that this friday is my CWS day too!!!!!!!



So...you have a 4 day weekend?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> YES! and you want to win this prize!!


hmmmm doctor said i might have acid reflux last time i talked with her, so i just looked it up....... it sounds like i do ( maybe ill try taking prilosec everyday and if that helps with all my heartburn and nausea ill be fixed!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmm doctor said i might have acid reflux last time i talked with her, so i just looked it up....... it sounds like i do ( maybe ill try taking prilosec everyday and if that helps with all my heartburn and nausea ill be fixed!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


should i go to walmart before or after dinner and get all drugged up???


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


and wth! ive been demoted to hugs?!?!?!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmm doctor said i might have acid reflux last time i talked with her, so i just looked it up....... it sounds like i do ( maybe ill try taking prilosec everyday and if that helps with all my heartburn and nausea ill be fixed!!!



just swallow more


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> just swallow more


i already do ( more suggestions please


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> should i go to walmart before or after dinner and get all drugged up???


Depends on how you feel. :shrug:


kvj21075 said:


> and wth! ive been demoted to hugs?!?!?!


Well last night I was  on you and next thing I know your saying "Get me a bucket"!! Figure I better ease in slowly in case its just me youre allergic to.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i already do ( more suggestions please



 I didn't ask if you do, I said MORE


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I didn't ask if you do, I said MORE


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Depends on how you feel. :shrug:
> 
> Well last night I was  on you and next thing I know your saying "Get me a bucket"!! Figure I better ease in slowly in case its just me youre allergic to.


i def said trashcan not bucket! 


my boss comes in and asks what this line on my forehead is from, so i go to the bathroom and look, and i have a line on my forehead from the trashcan!!! your trashcan has sharp edges!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


soooooo swallowing, walmart, swallowing, dinner, then more swallowing? and after that more swallowing.



someone is going to need to drink lots of water today.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> soooooo swallowing, walmart, swallowing, dinner, then more swallowing? and after that more swallowing.
> 
> 
> 
> someone is going to need to drink lots of water today.


----------



## kvj21075

:





4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> :
> 
> ~~~


:fixed:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :fixed:


sorry- didnt know how to draw blanks on here :shrug:


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> sorry- didnt know how to draw blanks on here :shrug:



So, it sounds like you two are a couple now, she's puking!  Maybe you should get a pregnancy test :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> So, it sounds like you two are a couple now, she's puking!  Maybe you should get a pregnancy test :shrug:


blanks!!!! shoots blanks!!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> blanks!!!! shoots blanks!!!!



 gotcha maybe you should take one anyway


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> gotcha maybe you should take one anyway


naaahhh- who cares? i could use 20k! plus if i was im sure the alcohol has already taken care of it 







im going to hell


----------



## smdavis65

bobbysox said:


> Is this this right thread? I got a message saying that if I wanted to meet people to come here or the "ccpe" thread. I don't know what that is.



Hi Bobbysox. 
Welcome to SOMD. Now, please quit posting in this thread so I can win.

Thank You,
SMDAVIS65


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> naaahhh- who cares? i could use 20k! plus if i was im sure the alcohol has already taken care of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im going to hell





When I met my husband at a bar and we were there partying most nights and eventually I ended up pregnant and I was so worried I'd give birth to a child with a 3rd eye or something from all the drinking, thank goodness he is healthy


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> Hi Bobbysox.
> Welcome to SOMD. Now, please quit posting in this thread so I can win.
> 
> Thank You,
> SMDAVIS65



I don't know if KVJ will allow 4d to give you a lap dance if you win


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> When I met my husband at a bar and we were there partying most nights and eventually I ended up pregnant and I was so worried I'd give birth to a child with a 3rd eye or something from all the drinking, thank goodness he is healthy


crap! ill have to find another way then! wire hanger?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I don't know if KVJ will allow 4d to give you a lap dance if you win


yes i will! ill record it!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> crap! ill have to find another way then! wire hanger?



 you have officially discusted me


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I don't know if KVJ will allow 4d to give you a lap dance if you win


p.s. he does whatever he wants n e way lol


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> morning


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Mid-thread poll:
Does SOMD.com ever influence what you do in "REAL" life?

Yes
No
Other?
This talk about fried chicken has got me wanting to make home-cooked fried chicken and tater tots.


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Mid-thread poll:
> Does SOMD.com ever influence what you do in "REAL" life?
> 
> Yes
> No
> Other?
> This talk about fried chicken has got me wanting to make home-cooked fried chicken and tater tots.



No :shrug:


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> I don't know if KVJ will allow 4d to give you a lap dance if you win



If I win, I plan on raffling off the prize.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> No :shrug:



You're so full of #### 
 <-- look familiar?


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> You're so full of ####
> <-- look familiar?


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> You're so full of ####
> <-- look familiar?



you are right, I do catch my self putting :: around words in my text messages and emails


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


>


i was looking for you yesterday! it was monday- i wanted u to come have dinner with us.


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> i was looking for you yesterday! it was monday- i wanted u to come have dinner with us.



I was recovering from my weekend.  How in the hell are ya?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> you are right, I do catch my self putting :: around words in my text messages and emails



yeah. and somehow an email just doesn't seem complete when I just put "lol"...just needs that little smiley doing the laughing 



WidowLady06 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> I was recovering from my weekend.  How in the hell are ya?


haha awesome!!! Im doing ok  havent seen u on much in awhile. when u coming out?


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> haha awesome!!! Im doing ok  havent seen u on much in awhile. when u coming out?



Well, life has started to settle down again.  For a little while.  I have a class starting at the end of the month so all my weekday evenings will be booked, I'll be "forced" to find childcare and come out on the weekends.  It's rough, I'm tellin' ya.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> Well, life has started to settle down again.  For a little while.  I have a class starting at the end of the month so all my weekday evenings will be booked, I'll be "forced" to find childcare and come out on the weekends.  It's rough, I'm tellin' ya.


whooo hooo ! now u can party!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> whooo hooo ! now u can party!



Damn, you almost won.


----------



## GypsyQueen

So where is URVIRGO. Im bored and i would really like to see a whore make a full of herself.


----------



## URVIRGO

GypsyQueen said:


> So where is URVIRGO. Im bored and i would really like to see a whore make a full of herself.



make a full of myself huh?

Geez... your stupid


----------



## GypsyQueen

URVIRGO said:


> make a full of myself huh?
> 
> Geez... your stupid



hmmm....you passed the test....bf....why dont you just call me a big dummy? hmmm


werrrry intawesting.


----------



## URVIRGO

GypsyQueen said:


> hmmm....you passed the test....bf....why dont you just call me a big dummy? hmmm
> 
> 
> werrrry intawesting.



You think I'm Black Frances? 
Go read the urvirgo thread.. him and I are talking it it


----------



## twinoaks207

pcjohnnyb said:


> yeah. and somehow an email just doesn't seem complete when I just put "lol"...just needs that little smiley doing the laughing


 
*Thank you* for bringing this up!  I am glad to know that there is at least one other person out there who goes to look for the smileys (smilies --sp?) in emails at work.   I know my colleagues are wondering why all of a sudden their emails have bouncing smiling squares (google mail).  I really miss not having all of these smileys (smilies?  oh, the hell with it...) available to brighten up my communication.  They're just so darned expressive!

(okay, go ahead & carry on the thread, sorry to have interrupted here, couldn't help it, I'll go away now....)


----------



## GypsyQueen

URVIRGO said:


> You think I'm Black Frances?
> Go read the urvirgo thread.. him and I are talking *it it*




Studdering problem, you big retard.


----------



## URVIRGO

GypsyQueen said:


> Studdering problem, you big retard.




Damn its hard to pick on you for being stupid when I F up


----------



## somdfunguy

gq 

 uv


----------



## URVIRGO

somdfunguy said:


> gq
> 
> uv



Hmm...  You enjoy smokey breath and bad teeth? More power to you
:


----------



## SOMDfungirl

somdfunguy said:


> gq
> 
> uv



 hubby


----------



## somdfunguy

URVIRGO said:


> Hmm...  You enjoy smokey breath and bad teeth? More power to you
> :



I enjoy smokey Gina. Have you ever seen that trick?  It is quite amazing.


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> So...you have a 4 day weekend?


I hate you all!  
I get a 2 day weekend since I'm on travel.    (but that means I get 2 days free vacation bahahah!)



tyky said:


> So, it sounds like you two are a couple now, she's puking!  Maybe you should get a pregnancy test :shrug:


That's not the first time this week she's been suggested to do that 
i think kvj is preggo.  uh ohhh!



GypsyQueen said:


> hmmm....you passed the test....bf....why dont you just call me a big dummy? hmmm
> 
> 
> werrrry intawesting.



doubt UV is BF.  The post you quoted had a spelling error


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

well this olds man is saying "goodnight kids."


----------



## ovred




----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> That's not the first time this week she's been suggested to do that
> i think kvj is preggo.  uh ohhh!



And just who was she hanging out with for the past two weeks


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> And just who was she hanging out with for the past two weeks


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


 why do I deserve a clap?


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> why do I deserve a clap?



:shrug: I dunno, cause I'm in a good mood this morning

















and maybe cause your gonna be a daddy again


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> :shrug: I dunno, cause I'm in a good mood this morning
> 
> *and maybe cause your gonna be a daddy again*


NOT MINE!!! IM FIXED!!!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> NOT MINE!!! IM FIXED!!!



  me too


----------



## 4d2008

Someone wake me when the forums get interesting. Its slow today.


----------



## GypsyQueen

URVIRGO said:


> Hmm...  You enjoy *smokey breath and bad teeth?* More power to you
> :



IF this were true about me, im sure that its better than orange skin from fake tanning and hair that looks like its been colored on with a felt tip marker.  Just saying....


----------



## kvj21075

im getting a test today, peeing on the damnn stick and posting the picture!!!! screw you all!!!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Someone wake me when the forums get interesting. Its slow today.



you get to work way too early  
I gotta go put mu kiddo on the bus


----------



## 4d2008

Topic :shrug: did you get lost?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> NOT MINE!!! IM FIXED!!!


I told you BB was sick last week 



kvj21075 said:


> im getting a test today, peeing on the damnn stick and posting the picture!!!! screw you all!!!



OH OH OH  Can you take a lot of pics and make it like a flip book?


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> IF this were true about me, im sure that its better than orange skin from fake tanning and hair that looks like its been colored on with a felt tip marker.  Just saying....



Is her myspace still up? I thought she closed it.


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> Is her myspace still up? I thought she closed it.



I mean its pretty obvious what kind of person she is.  She should be so embarassed saying *"I was going to date him until kelb came along"* Shes pathetic. I totally would have choose you over her.  Anyone would.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I told you BB was sick last week
> 
> 
> 
> OH OH OH  Can you take a lot of pics and make it like a flip book?


Will you help me


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> I mean its pretty obvious what kind of person she is.  She should be so embarassed saying *"I was going to date him until kelb came along"* Shes pathetic. I totally would have choose you over her.  And one would.


ummm so u never answered


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> I mean its pretty obvious what kind of person she is.  She should be so embarassed saying *"I was going to date him until kelb came along"* Shes pathetic. I totally would have choose you over her.  And one would.





speaking of 
Are you coming tonight? Do I get to finally meet you?


PS.. since you stink and I'm skanky we should sit together!


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> ummm so u never answered



Ill have to let you guys know. Im not sure yet.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> speaking of
> Are you coming tonight? Do I get to finally meet you?
> 
> 
> PS.. since you stink and I'm skanky we should sit together!


 its MEAT!!! not meet!!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> its MEAT!!! not meet!!!!



NO NO NO I only want to MEAT you!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> NO NO NO I only want to MEAT you!!!!


 i only like the others but i love you!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Ill have to let you guys know. Im not sure yet.


Ill pick you up too.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i only like the others but i love you!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Ill pick you up too.



Pervdcabbie



4d2008 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


 i told you friends get certain benefits that you dont get!


plus she doesnt call me a retarded window licker


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i told you friends get certain benefits that you dont get!
> 
> 
> plus she doesnt call me a retarded *window licker *



Is that what we are calling it now?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Pervdcabbie


Wait till you see how much its going to cost


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i told you friends get certain benefits that you dont get!


Every day I die a little on the inside.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Is that what we are calling it now?


wanna find out?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Every day I die a little on the inside.


I Luh luh luh :cough cough cough cough: uuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :cough: luuuhuhuhuhhhhhhhuuhhhhhhhhhhhh :cough cough: uke: :cough: Ve you



deep breaths deep breaths deep breaths


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I Luh luh luh :cough cough cough cough: uuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :cough: luuuhuhuhuhhhhhhhuuhhhhhhhhhhhh :cough cough: uke: :cough: Ve you
> 
> 
> 
> deep breaths deep breaths deep breaths


Ill be editing my signature line again.

Do you remember what you said to me the other night while you were bent over the trash can?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Ill be editing my signature line again.
> 
> Do you remember what you said to me the other night while you *were bent over the trash can*?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Ill be editing my signature line again.
> 
> Do you remember what you said to me the other night while you were bent over the trash can?



SOMETHING LIKE..............




BBBBLLLLLLLEEEEGGGGHHHHUUUUGGHGHHHHHH SPIT SPIT SPIT EEEGGHHHBLEGH EGH.... I NEED SOME TISSUES BBBBLLLLEEEGHHHHUUUGGHHHAAAGGGHHBELEGGHH IF USTICK IT UP MY BUTT ILL KILL YOU



that it?


----------



## 4d2008

ill go ahead and remove what you had said that night from my memory then.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> ill go ahead and remove what you had said that night from my memory then.


uh oh its gone into email mode now


----------



## 4d2008

I think Im going to log off for a bit. The forums are no fun today. Plus its almost impossible for me to not be PervD so its best I only log on every once in a while.

Take care everyone! and whoever is going tonight SEE YA THERE!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> I think Im going to log off for a bit. The forums are no fun today. Plus its almost impossible for me to not be PervD so its best I only log on every once in a while.
> 
> Take care everyone! and whoever is going tonight SEE YA THERE!!!



No one cares.



Im just kidding.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> No one cares.
> 
> 
> 
> Im just kidding.



aw it sounds like he misses me


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> aw it sounds like he misses me



I do.


----------



## kvj21075

I'm listening to the best of No Doubt


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> I'm listening to the best of No Doubt



Sorry about that!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Sorry about that!


----------



## Black-Francis

GypsyQueen said:


> *Studdering *problem, you big retard.



s-t-u-t-t-e-r-i-n-g



GypsyQueen said:


> I mean its pretty obvious what kind of person she is.  She should be so embarassed saying *"I was going to date him until kelb came along"* Shes pathetic. I totally would have *choose *you over her.  Anyone would.



c-h-o-s-e


I blame the public school system for your ignorance! I blame your bad breath on all the smokes and lack of brushing those bent up looking teeth!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

Black-Francis said:


> s-t-u-t-t-e-r-i-n-g
> 
> 
> 
> c-h-o-s-e
> 
> 
> I blame the public school system for your ignorance! I blame your bad breath on all the smokes and lack of brushing those bent up looking teeth!



Really? thats how URVIRGO has been coming at me. Are you sure you arent her?

Show me where i have bent up teeth.  I had braces in grade school. You effing retard.


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> I'm listening to the best of No Doubt



I'm jammin' to Maxwell...baby try to bring you flowers, you prefer your roses blue...:


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> I'm jammin' to Maxwell...baby try to bring you flowers, you prefer your roses blue...:



So are kittykat and I gonna see you Sat night?


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> So are kittykat and I gonna see you Sat night?



I already told ya 

I'm going out with some girls from work that night and Hotel's pretty much central for all of us so I think that's where we'll end up


----------



## Black-Francis

GypsyQueen said:


> Really? thats how URVIRGO has been coming at me. Are you sure you arent her?
> 
> Show me where i have bent up teeth.  I had braces in grade. You effing retard.



bent up looking as in in a yellow/brown color.....reminiscent of manure!


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> I already told ya
> 
> I'm going out with some girls from work that night and Hotel's pretty much central for all of us so I think that's where we'll end up



Did you tell me that? I don't remember. I sorry


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Did you tell me that? I don't remember. I sorry



Hmm, I think I might have just put in in the thread earlier...my mistookeness


----------



## ovred




----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> aw it sounds like he misses me


Yeah, That's it. 


ovred said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> I already told ya
> 
> I'm going out with some girls from work that night and Hotel's pretty much central for all of us so I think that's where we'll end up



I can't wait to go out Sat night!!!! I just have to find something to wear........... I am smaller now then I was before I was prego!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Been a busy morning.


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I can't wait to go out Sat night!!!! I just have to find something to wear........... I am smaller now then I was before I was prego!!



Well parts of you aren't.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Been a busy morning.


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> I can't wait to go out Sat night!!!! I just have to find something to wear........... I am smaller now then I was before I was prego!!



Haha, I would imagine you probably are 

Besides, you could put on a paper bag and be waaaaay


----------



## dn0121

I win


----------



## GypsyQueen

Black-Francis said:


> bent up looking as in in a yellow/brown color.....reminiscent of manure!



  There are plenty of smokers on the forums.  And if you are always going to call me a child, then i obviously haven’t been smoking that long, so there for my teeth wouldn’t be as bad as others. You are contradicting yourself.

You’ve never actually have met me, so how would you know?  I mean do you have friends? Just one? if you need one let me know, i know this crack head you might actually get along with. You both are a waste of air, space and american tax dollars.  


Thank you for making another 5 minutes go by until i get to go home!


----------



## msqtech

*I was last once!*


----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## 4d2008

msqtech said:


>


----------



## somdfunguy

:crackle: op:


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>







somdfunguy said:


> :crackle: op:


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


 have you decided on tonight yet?


----------



## somdfunguy

GypsyQueen said:


>



Dont go to FC my dear.  Let me protect you.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Well parts of you aren't.



You are just to funny!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> You are just to funny!!



I try.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> have you decided on tonight yet?



No i havent.  I let you know.  But i will be taking my own car if i do decide to go.  Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## msqtech

*George is guilty?*

Jeopardy question


----------



## UncleBacon

2 canibals where eating a clown....one canibal turns to the other and says does this taste funny to you


----------



## tyky




----------



## somdfunguy

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

somdfunguy said:


>



how's the pickle tonight


----------



## somdfunguy

tyky said:


> how's the pickle tonight



Sad, I reveal my identity and then am telling others I am not really me.


----------



## tyky

somdfunguy said:


> Sad, I reveal my identity and then am telling others I am not really me.



  did I miss something


----------



## Beta84

somdfunguy said:


> Sad, I reveal my identity and then am telling others I am not really me.



you must be as confused as me!


----------



## ovred




----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## whome20603

I'm confused...wait, maybe I'm not


----------



## frozenrain

somdfunguy said:


>



No more snogging on the 'last to win 'thread.This is a serious thread not one to joke around on


I am the winner


----------



## Bronwyn

frozenrain said:


> No more snogging on the 'last to win 'thread.This is a serious thread not one to joke around on
> 
> 
> I am the winner



"snogging"....................


----------



## kelb

I need a drink


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> I need a drink




Shoulda came to visit me last night.  You would have gotten all the drinks you wanted.........I wasn't buying but several others were.


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> Shoulda came to visit me last night.  You would have gotten all the drinks you wanted.........I wasn't buying but several others were.



Might be going out tonight.. 

Waiting to hear from my Girl~


----------



## frozenrain

Bronwyn said:


> "snogging"....................







 I like your new avatar 





I win again


----------



## Bronwyn

frozenrain said:


> I like your new avatar
> 
> I win again



 Thanks


----------



## frozenrain

Bronwyn said:


> Thanks



Your welcome!





I am learning to say' your welcome'  .I believe over here if someone says thankyou; you have to say 'your welcome 'back to them...otherwise it is rude? 

I notice my son and daughter saying it now.


----------



## Bronwyn

frozenrain said:


> Your welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning to say' your welcome'  .I believe over here if someone says thankyou; you have to say 'your welcome 'back to them...otherwise it is rude?
> 
> I notice my son and daughter saying it now.



That's good, we should always lead by example.


----------



## Jameo

jwwb2000 said:


> Shoulda came to visit me last night.  You would have gotten all the drinks you wanted.........I wasn't buying but several others were.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I need a drink


 I just finished taking my Chiefs exam. My brain is FRIED!!!!!! Im sooooo having a drink tonight.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I just finished taking my Chiefs exam. My brain is FRIED!!!!!! Im sooooo having a drink tonight.


ahem, thanks for letting me know how it went


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Might be going out tonight..
> 
> Waiting to hear from my Girl~


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


soooooo i figured since you are making me sign a contract, im going to make u sign a contract so u cant back out tonight, ill fax it over asap


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> soooooo i figured since you are making me sign a contract, im going to make u sign a contract so u cant back out tonight, ill fax it over asap





Unless someone cuts my cats head off... I'm not backing out..

is it just em you and pervd


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Unless someone cuts my cats head off... I'm not backing out..
> 
> is it just em you and pervd


well, we could start up margarita night thread again. but yeh i guess. sounded like gypsy was actually going to come out last night


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> I just finished taking my Chiefs exam. My brain is FRIED!!!!!! Im sooooo having a drink tonight.



Hope you did well.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I just finished taking my Chiefs exam. *My brain is FRIED*!!!!!! Im sooooo having a drink tonight.



thought u needed one first in order for it to be fried?


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> ahem, thanks for letting me know how it went



So how did your test turn out


----------



## pcjohnnyb

frozenrain said:


> I am learning to say' your welcome'  .I believe over here if someone says thankyou; you have to say 'your welcome 'back to them...otherwise it is rude?
> 
> I notice my son and daughter saying it now.



What is said overseas when someone says "thank you"?
I don't think you HAVE to say "you're welcome", but I usually try to acknowledge that it was my pleasure to help out, or something.

I usually either say: You're welcome, no problem, my pleasure, etc.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> So how did your test turn out


i forgot to get one, but this morning i had 3 bowls of cereal, 2 poptarts, a banana and some sausage! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 


and im not pregnant!!!!!

whatcha doin tonight?


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i forgot to get one, but this morning i had 3 bowls of cereal, 2 poptarts, a banana and some sausage! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> and im not pregnant!!!!!
> 
> whatcha doin tonight?



Sounds like you're fishing for people to tell you you're pregnant. I guess if you were really worried you'd just take a test. You said your period was 'running late'...did you ever get it??


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> i forgot to get one, but this morning i had 3 bowls of cereal, 2 poptarts, a banana and some sausage! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> and im not pregnant!!!!!
> 
> whatcha doin tonight?



I had enough freaking shots last night after I said I wasn't going to drink a lot anymore 

Plus I should not be around anyone today.........I forgot my pms pills at home.


----------



## frozenrain

pcjohnnyb said:


> What is said overseas when someone says "thank you"?
> I don't think you HAVE to say "you're welcome", but I usually try to acknowledge that it was my pleasure to help out, or something.
> 
> I usually either say: You're welcome, no problem, my pleasure, etc.



You can say 'my pleasure' or that's o.k' Never heard anyone non-American say 'you're welcome' I just realized that I wrote 'your 'instead of 'you're'on my post!
Sometimes there is no need to say anything. I just noticed it seems to be obligatory to say 'You're welcome ' over here-it took me a little while to catch on. 
So I see it must just be the most popular way of saying it was your pleasure to help out and as long as you acknowledge that it was your pleasure then it is o.k....
I worry I may have appeared rude in the past not using those  particular words.
It kind of feels alien to me to use 'you're welcome but I am now as my son and daughter use those particular words and so I am reinforcing what they are learning at school and with friends..


Thankyou though for explaining that you can use other words......


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Sounds like you're fishing for people to tell you you're pregnant. I guess if you were really worried you'd just take a test. You said your period was 'running late'...did you ever get it??


im not worried about it, i started a new bc 6 months ago and it messed me all up and a new medicine 2 months ago, so i just stopped taking the new bc pills and might start on my old ones next month, so i know my body is all out of whack right now. i hope i dont get it. i know im not pregnant and if i can skip out on a preiod then im all for that!

i just love food and i eat weird combinations of food alllll the time. ive always been like that ) love love love me some food, ESPECIALLY breakfast foods


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> I had enough freaking shots last night after I said I wasn't going to drink a lot anymore
> 
> Plus I should not be around anyone today.........I forgot my pms pills at home.


fine , ill let someone else spank me on some other bar! your loss!


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> Hope you did well.


Thanks 


kvj21075 said:


> thought u needed one first in order for it to be fried?





kvj21075 said:


> im not worried about it, i started a new bc 6 months ago and it messed me all up and a new medicine 2 months ago, so i just stopped taking the new bc pills and might start on my old ones next month, so i know my body is all out of whack right now. i hope i dont get it. i know im not pregnant and if i can skip out on a preiod then im all for that!
> 
> i just love food and i eat weird combinations of food alllll the time. ive always been like that ) love love love me some food, ESPECIALLY breakfast foods


You never make me breakfast


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> You never make me breakfast


so what would u like for breakfast tomorrow?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> fine , ill let someone else spank me on some other bar! your loss!


  i still can't believe u got up in front of all those people and did that 



4d2008 said:


> You never make me breakfast


cuz she's a #####!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> i still can't believe u got up in front of all those people and did that
> 
> 
> cuz she's a #####!


   i hate you!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> i still can't believe u got up in front of all those people and did that


ok 1. 
and 2. I thought we got rid of you.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

frozenrain said:


> You can say 'my pleasure' or that's o.k' Never heard anyone non-American say 'you're welcome' I just realized that I wrote 'your 'instead of 'you're'on my post!
> Sometimes there is no need to say anything. I just noticed it seems to be obligatory to say 'You're welcome ' over here-it took me a little while to catch on.
> So I see it must just be the most popular way of saying it was your pleasure to help out and as long as you acknowledge that it was your pleasure then it is o.k....
> I worry I may have appeared rude in the past not using those  particular words.
> It kind of feels alien to me to use 'you're welcome but I am now as my son and daughter use those particular words and so I am reinforcing what they are learning at school and with friends..
> 
> 
> Thankyou though for explaining that you can use other words......



My pleasure 
And thank YOU for explaining how other countries treat the matter.
Personally, I don't say "you're welcome" very often, but I think I get that from my grandma who is always willing to help people so she doesn't really say much of anything when they thank her, because she was doing it out of the kindness of her heart...but I would say that "not a problem" is probably my most commonly-used reply 
Things like this are so interesting to me because I've never been anywhere other than America, or even anywhere besides the East Coast, so I love seeing how other cultures differ from my own.


----------



## Jameo

kvj21075 said:


> so what would u like for breakfast tomorrow?



Cream chipped beef and HOMEMADE biscuits


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> i know im not pregnant and if i can skip out on a period then im all for that!



c*l*a*s*s*y*





kvj21075 said:


> fine , ill let someone else spank me on some other bar! your loss!




b/a/r/t/r/a/m/p


----------



## kvj21075

Jameo said:


> Cream chipped beef and HOMEMADE biscuits


yeh thats a weekend breakfast. 5 am breakfasts are something easy. cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Jameo

kvj21075 said:


> yeh thats a weekend breakfast. 5 am breakfasts are something easy. cinnamon rolls?



 cinnamon rolls


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> fine , ill let someone else spank me on some other bar! your loss!




Your loss last night as there were all kinds of shots flowing and you would not have paid for them :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> c*l*a*s*s*y*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b/a/r/t/r/a/m/p


shut up before i give you my ghonnasyphalitis!


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Your loss last night as there were all kinds of shots flowing and you would not have paid for them :shrug:


had u sent me a text or something i wouldve been there!


----------



## kvj21075

Jameo said:


> cinnamon rolls


we need another breakfast thing. i have fresh homemade sausage now  its sooooooo friggin good!


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> had u sent me a text or something i wouldve been there!



I don't have your number :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> I don't have your number :shrug:


pmed


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I don't have your number :shrug:


You're dead to me.


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> pmed



I don't have your number! :shrug:


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> we need another breakfast thing. i have fresh homemade sausage now  its sooooooo friggin good!



I make the BEST sausage gravy ever!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You're dead to me.


what if i share the shots with you?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I make the BEST sausage gravy ever!


is that what you and BB call it???


----------



## Bronwyn

4d2008 said:


> You're dead to me.



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> I don't have your number! :shrug:


welll uhhhhhhh send me yours and ill text you from mine


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> is that what you and BB call it???


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> welll uhhhhhhh send me yours and ill text you from mine



deal......check your pm.....


----------



## Jameo

kelb said:


> I make the BEST sausage gravy ever!



Not


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> You're dead to me.



 you back with a bloody tampon.


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> deal......check your pm.....


its really inappropriate of you to keep sending me naked pictures of yourself!


----------



## smdavis65

jwwb2000 said:


> you back with a bloody tampon.



eeewwww!!!!

That's just NASTY!!!


----------



## kelb

Jameo said:


> Not


----------



## jwwb2000

smdavis65 said:


> eeewwww!!!!
> 
> That's just NASTY!!!





I know it is and unless I was super pissed or  I really don't think I would do that to anyone but who knows.


----------



## 4d2008

Just got a heads up from  I guess 1 of you is on my myspace stealing a bunch of pics and posting em (Im guessing in private forums)... With that, F**K YOU, Ill be deleting a chit load of people from my myspace tonight so take what you can now.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> I know it is and unless I was super pissed or  I really don't think I would do that to anyone but who knows.


Ive actually witnessed it happen before uke:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Just got a heads up from  I guess 1 of you is on my myspace stealing a bunch of pics and posting em (Im guessing in private forums)... With that, F**K YOU, Ill be deleting a chit load of people from my myspace tonight so take what you can now.



So it was from YOUR page then?
Interesting.


----------



## 4d2008

went home and no more photos on my myspace page to view anymore for ANYONE. Ill take care of deleting people tonight. xoxo


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> went home and no more photos on my myspace page to view anymore for ANYONE. Ill take care of deleting people tonight. xoxo



It's sad that things like that are even an issue


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> It's sad that things like that are even an issue


I dont care if people take pics of me and do whatever with them but since i dont know what all this person is posting I need to protect what I can. Abuse me but not my friends and dont even try with my kids.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Just got a heads up from  I guess 1 of you is on my myspace stealing a bunch of pics and posting em (Im guessing in private forums)... With that, F**K YOU, Ill be deleting a chit load of people from my myspace tonight so take what you can now.



that ain't right, could you give us a heads up also TIA


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Abuse me but not my friends and dont even try with my kids.



Exactly.
I couldn't GAF what someone does with pictures of *me*, but UNFORTUNATELY, measures need to be taken to ensure that other people aren't hurt by some anonymous douche.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I dont care if people take pics of me and do whatever with them but since i dont know what all this person is posting I need to protect what I can. Abuse me but not my friends and dont even try with my kids.


sad crap comes to this. this place has become stupid and boring, i keep hoping itll go back to funyn and perverted, but lately... nope...


----------



## 4d2008

Im 99.9% sure who is doing it. Im not worried about it. I just dont want friends getting hurt or upset. and yes. 2009 has not been fun on the forums. Its getting to be alot of hate. Ive been thinking of internet suicide.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Im 99.9% sure who is doing it. Im not worried about it. I just dont want friends getting hurt or upset. and yes. 2009 has not been fun on the forums. Its getting to be alot of hate. Ive been thinking of internet suicide.



If you do that.. could you throw in a :SLAM: Before you go.. that cracks me up!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> If you do that.. could you throw in a :SLAM: Before you go.. that cracks me up!


heh, i tell him to slam me before he leaves too


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> If you do that.. could you throw in a :SLAM: Before you go.. that cracks me up!


When I go Im taking a few people out with me  and yes Ill make sure I add the slam. it makes me laugh too.


----------



## Jameo

kelb said:


>



My sausage gravy is like, WAY better then yours


----------



## kvj21075

Jameo said:


> My sausage gravy is like, WAY better then yours


sausage gravy cook off?


----------



## kelb

Jameo said:


> My sausage gravy is like, WAY better then yours



KELBS SAUSAGE IS # 1


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> sausage gravy cook off?


 because I say mines the best!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> because I say mines the best!


 i love your sausage gravy


----------



## Jameo

kelb said:


> KELBS SAUSAGE IS # 1



NOT  

Several on here can testify my gravy is the mutha####in bomb diggity!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i love your sausage gravy


----------



## kvj21075

theres only one way to solve this...


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> Im 99.9% sure who is doing it. Im not worried about it. I just dont want friends getting hurt or upset. and yes. 2009 has not been fun on the forums. Its getting to be alot of hate. Ive been thinking of internet suicide.



Maybe I am stupid or something but how does one steal pictures from your myspace to beging w/?  (before ya'll call me a retard remember I dont have a myspace and havent been to one before TIA)


----------



## kelb

Jameo said:


> NOT
> 
> Several on here can testify my gravy is the mutha####in bomb diggity!



Most of my friends are not on here... (slackers) but you can ask them.. they will tell you mines the BEST!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Jameo said:


> NOT
> 
> Several on here can testify my gravy is the mutha####in bomb diggity!



Uh oh we may have to have a cook off cause I have had  and  and  all tell me mine was da mutha####in bomb diggity


----------



## kvj21075

Jameo said:


> NOT
> 
> Several on here can testify my gravy is the mutha####in bomb diggity!


And if PervD says so can he....... well he might be beat to death by someone


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Maybe I am stupid or something but how does one steal pictures from your myspace to beging w/?  (before ya'll call me a retard remember I dont have a myspace and havent been to one before TIA)



Is easy.. right it and save it to you computer but you have to be added as someones friend to do so.That means its one of 4ds friends on here doing it.


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> Im 99.9% sure who is doing it. Im not worried about it. I just dont want friends getting hurt or upset. and yes. 2009 has not been fun on the forums. Its getting to be alot of hate. Ive been thinking of internet suicide.





4d2008 said:


> Just got a heads up from  I guess 1 of you is on my myspace stealing a bunch of pics and posting em (Im guessing in private forums)... With that, F**K YOU, Ill be deleting a chit load of people from my myspace tonight so take what you can now.



::dramaqueen::


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> ::dramaqueen::



ITS  You big cutie!


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> Is easy.. right it and save it to you computer but you have to be added as someones friend to do so.That means its one of 4ds friends on here doing it.



Well it cant be me :shrug:  I am not on myspace or added to his myspace!  Are we talking bout that picture from FC?


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Well it cant be me :shrug:  I am not on myspace or added to his myspace!  Are we talking bout that picture from FC?



I'm assuming thats the one.


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> ::dramaqueen::


----------



## MJ

SOMD is imploding.


----------



## 4d2008

MJ said:


> SOMD is imploding.


I know....  Its in a rough patch. Hopefully gets better.


----------



## MJ

4d2008 said:


> I know....  Its in a rough patch. Hopefully gets better.



Yeah, it does go through cycles. If it makes you feel better I have not seen any pics in any of the forums that I'm in, but everyday another private forum seems to disappear. 

I blame Mojo for all of it!  :


----------



## kelb

MJ said:


> Yeah, it does go through cycles. If it makes you feel better I have not seen any pics in any of the forums that I'm in, but everyday another private forum seems to disappear.
> 
> I blame Mojo for all of it!  :



Maybe thats why he has not been around.


----------



## Jameo

MJ said:


> Yeah, it does go through cycles. If it makes you feel better I have not seen any pics in any of the forums that I'm in, but everyday another private forum seems to disappear.
> 
> I blame Mojo for all of it!  :



That slant eyed bastard. It is all his fault!


----------



## Black-Francis

MJ said:


> Yeah, it does go through cycles. If it makes you feel better I have not seen any pics in any of the forums that I'm in, but everyday another private forum seems to disappear.
> 
> I blame Mojo for all of it!  :



I am Mojo!!! :shrug:


----------



## MJ

Jameo said:


> That slant eyed bastard. It is all his fault!



His anti-posting power is more powerful than his sperm.


----------



## kvj21075

MJ said:


> His anti-posting power is more powerful than his sperm.


crap! thats how i got knocked up! i shook his hand


----------



## ovred




----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> crap! thats how i got knocked up! i shook his hand


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> Just got a heads up from  I guess 1 of you is on my myspace stealing a bunch of pics and posting em (Im guessing in private forums)... With that, F**K YOU, Ill be deleting a chit load of people from my myspace tonight so take what you can now.



Really? If you de-friend us can we send another friend request?


----------



## somdfunguy

4d2008 said:


> Just got a heads up from  I guess 1 of you is on my myspace stealing a bunch of pics and posting em (Im guessing in private forums)... With that, F**K YOU, Ill be deleting a chit load of people from my myspace tonight so take what you can now.


----------



## Blink

smdavis65 said:


> Really? If you de-friend us can we send another friend request?



It's always those closest to you that pull these stunts.


----------



## smdavis65

Blink said:


> It's always those closest to you that pull these stunts.



I didn't do it...


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Just got a heads up from  I guess 1 of you is on my myspace stealing a bunch of pics and posting em (Im guessing in private forums)... With that, F**K YOU, Ill be deleting a chit load of people from my myspace tonight so take what you can now.



*:slam:*


----------



## warneckutz

MJ said:


> I blame Mojo for all of it!  :


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i hate you!


nuh uh...u love me.  don't lie!



4d2008 said:


> ok 1.
> and 2. I thought we got rid of you.


only physically.  but u can never fully get rid of me 



pcjohnnyb said:


> It's sad that things like that are even an issue


  people are stupid...what can you do?




Jameo said:


> NOT
> 
> Several on here can testify my gravy is the mutha####in bomb diggity!


----------



## somdfunguy

Im so tired


----------



## Beta84

somdfunguy said:


> Im so tired



ME TOO!


----------



## SOMDfungirl

somdfunguy said:


> Im so tired



then come to bed


----------



## ovred




----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


>


YouTube - Magic Dance


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> *:slam:*





​


----------



## 4d2008

:cricket: :cricket:


Hellloooooooooooo


       echooo echooooooo


----------



## 4d2008

FINE! 



*:SLAM:*




I WIN!


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> FINE!
> 
> 
> 
> *:SLAM:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN!


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> FINE!
> 
> 
> 
> *:SLAM:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN!




You can't win. You can't give yourself a lap dance.


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> You can't win. You can't give yourself a lap dance.


ill dance in front of the mirror :shrug:


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> Just got a heads up from  I guess 1 of you is on my myspace stealing a bunch of pics and posting em (Im guessing in private forums)... With that, F**K YOU, Ill be deleting a chit load of people from my myspace tonight so take what you can now.



No shiyat.  I told you that from the beginning. I said you shouldn't post pics of people and you shouldn't let just anybody have access to them.  But Noooooo...
Now look what you did.


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> No shiyat. I told you that from the beginning. I said you shouldn't post pics of people and you shouldn't let just anybody have access to them. But Noooooo...
> Now look what you did.


Point?  
I didnt do anything wrong. I took pictures of good times with good people. Not my fault "someone" (yes I know who) decided to log on to his GF's Myspace account and be a retard. Once I finish editing the pics and people Ill open it all back up. :shrug:


----------



## ovred




----------



## 4d2008

Oh and continue to take pictures and post them on my myspace.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Point?
> I didnt do anything wrong. I took pictures of good times with good people. Not my fault "someone" (yes I know who) decided to log on to his *GF's *Myspace account and be a retard. Once I finish editing the pics and people Ill open it all back up. :shrug:



wooo  lucky I don't have a gf,  I was beginning to think it was me.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> wooo lucky I don't have a gf, I was beginning to think it was me.


----------



## rich70

Morning peeps!!


----------



## rich70

15000 post!!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> 15000 post!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>



 Thank you, thank you!


----------



## frozenrain

migtig said:


> No shiyat.  I told you that from the beginning. I said you shouldn't post pics of people and you shouldn't let just anybody have access to them.  But Noooooo...
> Now look what you did.





4d2008 said:


> Point?
> I didnt do anything wrong. I took pictures of good times with good people. Not my fault "someone" (yes I know who) decided to log on to his GF's Myspace account and be a retard. Once I finish editing the pics and people Ill open it all back up. :shrug:



nothing like a good old argy-bargy  ..................


BTW I win


----------



## sunflower




----------



## dn0121

argy-bargy - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary



> Main Entry:
> ar·gy–bar·gy Listen to the pronunciation of argy–bargy Listen to the pronunciation of argy–bargy
> Pronunciation:
> \ˌär-jē-ˈbär-jē, ˌär-gē-ˈbär-gē\
> Function:
> noun
> Etymology:
> reduplication of Scots & English dialect argy, alteration of argue
> Date:
> 1887
> 
> chiefly British : a lively discussion : argument , dispute


----------



## Gtmustang88

Morning



rich70 said:


> Morning peeps!!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning



How's the weather out there. It's nice here.

Oh and


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> How's the weather out there. It's nice here.
> 
> Oh and



the weather out here (i don't think he's too far from me) has been fantastic compared to the -1 wind chill you guys have there 

High in the 70's today...


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> the weather out here (i don't think he's too far from me) has been fantastic compared to the -1 wind chill you guys have there
> 
> High in the 70's today...



You are not being nice now.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

frozenrain said:


> nothing like a good old argy-bargy



British-english...is awesome 
That is totally going in my siggy 





I WIN


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> You are not being nice now.



but but but...i promised to bring the warm weather with me when I come back!


----------



## msqtech

*We have a lot in Common*

for instance my mother, and your mother, are both mothers!


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> but but but...i promised to bring the warm weather with me when I come back!



That would be nice if you were able to do that.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Beta84 said:


> the weather out here (i don't think he's too far from me) has been fantastic compared to the -1 wind chill you guys have there
> 
> High in the 70's today...



Yea, in the 70's today. Where are you staying at? I am living in mission beach/ Pacific beach area and working down at NASSCO.


----------



## frozenrain

pcjohnnyb said:


> British-english...is awesome
> That is totally going in my siggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN



 That is very sweet of you to say.  I am very honoured to have you use it as a signature




Now I win


----------



## kelb

Where is my Vomit Juice?


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> Where is my Vomit Juice?




Maybe you should have had a sleepover with her then you would know :shrug:


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> Maybe you should have had a sleepover with her then you would know :shrug:



I know right!


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> How's the weather out there. It's nice here.
> 
> Oh and



You need a new siggy


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> the weather out here (i don't think he's too far from me) has been fantastic compared to the -1 wind chill you guys have there
> 
> High in the 70's today...



 Don't you know it's not nice to talk about the weather.


----------



## bobbysox

rich70 said:


> Don't you know it's not nice to talk about the weather.



Its Okay. I love the cold weather.


----------



## rich70

bobbysox said:


> Its Okay. I love the cold weather.



You don't like it hot and sweaty?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> You need a new siggy



I happen to like them. You need a new av. That one is freaking me out


----------



## bobbysox

rich70 said:


> You don't like it hot and sweaty?



No I'm from LA...always hot and sweaty there


----------



## toppick08

bobbysox said:


> No I'm from LA...always hot and sweaty there


----------



## rich70

bobbysox said:


> No I'm from LA...always hot and sweaty there



Oh really..


----------



## bobbysox

rich70 said:


> Oh really..



Yup. always dripping wet!


----------



## rich70

bobbysox said:


> Yup. always dripping wet!



 See what you made me do!


----------



## bobbysox

rich70 said:


> See what you made me do!



HAHA

How do you get those saings underneath your name?


----------



## shiki

I win!!!


----------



## bobbysox

shiki said:


> I win!!!



What did you win?


----------



## toppick08

winner...by far.


----------



## Jameo

I just blew a big snot bubble outta my nose.

That is all


I win!


----------



## toppick08

Jameo said:


> I just blew a big snot bubble outta my nose.
> 
> That is all
> 
> 
> I win!


----------



## bobbysox

toppick08 said:


>



Ew. You are kissing Jameo with snot bubbles on the face?


----------



## rich70

bobbysox said:


> Ew. You are kissing Jameo with snot bubbles on the face?



He's freaky like that


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> He's freaky like that



yea


----------



## bobbysox

toppick08 said:


> yea


----------



## Jameo

toppick08 said:


> yea



eeewww


----------



## toppick08

Jameo said:


> eeewww


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Don't you know it's not nice to talk about the weather.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



 What did I tell you.


----------



## Kittykat33

Is it Saturday yet?? I am just happy that my husband has a 4 day weekend-so he can help with the baby in the middle of the night!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Is it Saturday yet?? I am just happy that my husband has a 4 day weekend-so he can help with the baby in the middle of the night!!



What are you talking about? I have to work tomorrow, Monday, and Tuesday. 4 day weekend, yeah right.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> What are you talking about? I have to work tomorrow, Monday, and Tuesday. 4 day weekend, yeah right.



I said my husband!! Haha


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I said my husband!! Haha



What? You have more than one?

Who is this other man?


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

mmm beer but I think I should have ate something today.


----------



## Gtmustang88

I have to work monday and tuesday. If i were back in dc, i would be off both days.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				Gtmustang88 said:
			
		

> I have to work monday and tuesday. If i were back in dc, i would be off both days.



wha! wha!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> I have to work monday and tuesday. If i were back in dc, i would be off both days.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## smdavis65

TWLs wife said:


>


----------



## rich70

Morning!  I'm stuck at work all day.


----------



## twinoaks207

rich70 said:


> Morning! I'm stuck at work all day.


 
Hope you have tomorrow off -- game should be good!  Colleague of mine has tickets -- told her she was going to freeze her *** off.  Should give Steelers the edge as Baltimore isn't used to cold


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Morning!  I'm stuck at work all day.



GO RAVENS


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> GO RAVENS



 See what you made me do. Steelers are gonna smash the birds.


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Morning!  I'm stuck at work all day.



I've got a half day today plus work on Monday.  

oh well.   at least i get some time off.  could be worse.


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> I've got a half day today plus work on Monday.
> 
> oh well.   at least i get some time off.  could be worse.



 You still out west?


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> See what you made me do. Steelers are gonna smash the birds.



how many times has a team won all 3 games against another opponent in a season?  pretty tough task!  Then again, the Ravens haven't had a bye week since week 2 or something.  They're burning out.


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> You still out west?



yup...so I don't mind working if I'm being put up here for free.  I'll still get a free mini vacation out of it.


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> how many times has a team won all 3 games against another opponent in a season?  pretty tough task!  Then again, the Ravens haven't had a bye week since week 2 or something.  They're burning out.



The last team to do that was the Steelers in 1994. They beat the Browns 3 times that year and where did the Ravens come from? Clevland!  Hmmmmmmmm......


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> yup...so I don't mind working if I'm being put up here for free.  I'll still get a free mini vacation out of it.



If you happen to see GTmustang out there, give him a  for me.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> If you happen to see GTmustang out there, give him a  for me.



Did you have fun last night?

Going to hotel tonight?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Did you have fun last night?
> 
> Going to hotel tonight?



Last night was a big blur. I was pretty .

yep we are going to Hotel tonight. Are you gonna come too?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Last night was a big blur. I was pretty .
> 
> yep we are going to Hotel tonight. Are you gonna come too?



Nope I think I'm going to snuggle on the couch with BB.. its to cold to go out


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Nope I think I'm going to snuggle on the couch with BB.. its to cold to go out



Well you suck!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Well you suck!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Last night was a big blur. I was pretty .
> 
> yep we are going to Hotel tonight. Are you gonna come too?



And what did you do last night??? You better be ok for going out tonight!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> And what did you do last night??? You better be ok for going out tonight!!



Now you know I'm always ready for you baby!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



Oh really?!?!?


----------



## Black-Francis

twinoaks207 said:


> Hope you have tomorrow off -- game should be good!  Colleague of mine has tickets -- told her she was going to freeze her *** off.  Should give Steelers the edge as Baltimore isn't used to cold



How is Baltimore not use to the cold? Pittsburgh is only 4 hours away.....


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> How is Baltimore not used to the cold? Pittsburgh is only 4 hours away.....



Whats up?


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Nope I think I'm going to snuggle on the couch with BF.. its to cold to go out



:fixed:


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> Whats up?


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


>



I am so ready for that game tomorrow!!


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> I am so ready for that game tomorrow!!



Sorry Rich....I am a Cowgirls fan, so the Steelers stung us back in the seventies, so therefore I must root against them.


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> Sorry Rich....I am a Cowgirls fan, so the Steelers stung us back in the seventies, so therefore I must root against them.



Damn you Well you got us in the 90's when we have the wonderful Neil Odonnell.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## twinoaks207

Black-Francis said:


> How is Baltimore not use to the cold? Pittsburgh is only 4 hours away.....


 
No self-respecting Pittsburgh, Pennsylvanian would dare to whine about a 10 degree temperature in January. Why, that's practically bikini weather! 

(edited for spelling & punctuation, have to be perfect here!)


----------



## Black-Francis

twinoaks207 said:


> No self-respecting Pittsburgh, Pennsylvanian would dare to whine about a 10 degree temperature in January. Why, that's practically bikini weather!
> 
> (edited for spelling & punctuation, have to be perfect here!)



The whole state of Pennsylvania is a cesspool....... Pitt and Philly are by far, two of the worst cities I have visited!


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> The whole state of Pennsylvania is a cesspool....... Pitt and Philly are by far, two of the worst cities I have visited!



sounds like you need to get out more.  there are plenty of crappier cities out there.


----------



## twinoaks207

Black-Francis said:


> The whole state of Pennsylvania is a cesspool....... Pitt and Philly are by far, two of the worst cities I have visited!


 
If that is how you truly feel, we would surely be pleased if you would never visit again, bless your heart!


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Black-Francis said:


> The whole state of Pennsylvania is a cesspool....... Pitt and Philly are by far, two of the worst cities I have visited!



PA will pit it's PIBs against the SMIBs any day.  And I have feet in both camps.


----------



## rich70

I win!!!


----------



## smdavis65

rich70 said:


> I win!!!



Now I win.


----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06

My Steelers and I win today.


----------



## workaholic

WidowLady06 said:


> My Steelers and I win today.


----------



## 4d2008

WAY TO GO CARD's!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> WAY TO GO CARD's!!!!!!!







 for everyone else


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> for everyone else


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


grrrr i want my pictures


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> grrrr i want my pictures


LEARN HOW TO PLAY DRUMS W/ THIS ELECTRONIC DRUM SET KIT - eBay (item 370126138072 end time Feb-04-09 04:33:25 PST)

I want this.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> LEARN HOW TO PLAY DRUMS W/ THIS ELECTRONIC DRUM SET KIT - eBay (item 370126138072 end time Feb-04-09 04:33:25 PST)
> 
> I want this.


i mgoing to need a real live bassett for that.


...pictures


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i mgoing to need a real live bassett for that.
> 
> 
> ...*pictures*


texted you.

and deal


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> texted you.
> 
> and deal


basset???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> basset???


drums???


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> drums???


once i have my basset you will have your drums a week later


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> once i have my basset you will have your drums a week later


 I found the drums you find the dog.  text me when your search is over (if you find it online) and Ill look at the site. Other wise I need to start on this dammed house. (I hate moving)


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I found the drums you find the dog.  text me when your search is over (if you find it online) and Ill look at the site. Other wise I need to start on this dammed house. (I hate moving)


fine fine. most normal people sleep in on thier day off. but nooooooooooooooooo you have to go and be nice and offer to make breakfast! weirdo  have fun. c u 2nite.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> fine fine. most normal people sleep in on thier day off. but nooooooooooooooooo you have to go and be nice and offer to make breakfast! weirdo  have fun. c u 2nite.


most normal people would be happy someone wakes up early on their day off to make them breakfast before they have to go to work but nooooooooooo you have to go and be like I cant have breakfast cause I dont have any milk.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> WAY TO GO CARD's!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>



 How are you doing?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> How are you doing?


i had a wonderful weekend, nto happy to be at work but im doing good. you?


----------



## 4d2008

Im sooooooooooooooooooooo NOT motivated.... 

Anyone know of the CHEAPEST storage place in town? Im trying to save money by moving not go broke from storage costs


----------



## 4d2008

oh and cheap boxes, Im to lazy to go from store to store finding free ones. TIA


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> How are you doing?





Morning all


----------



## smdavis65

Hi everyone.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Im sooooooooooooooooooooo NOT motivated....
> 
> Anyone know of the CHEAPEST storage place in town? Im trying to save money by moving not go broke from storage costs



The cheapest I have found is the one across from Exploration Dr.  I don't know what size you are looking for tho.  Are you moving locally?  I just got rid of all my moving boxes  but Quality Moving provides boxes if you hire them to move you


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> The cheapest I have found is the one across from Exploration Dr. I don't know what size you are looking for tho. Are you moving locally? I just got rid of all my moving boxes  but Quality Moving provides boxes if you hire them to move you


Im still in the area just moving in with a buddy. Basically putting EVERYTHING into storage so Ill need at least a med sized one and that would be packed tight. Im lazy but not THAT lazy  so Ill hire my friends to help me move. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 4d2008

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning all





smdavis65 said:


> Hi everyone.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Im still in the area just moving in with a buddy. Basically putting EVERYTHING into storage so Ill need at least a med sized one and that would be packed tight. Im lazy but not THAT lazy  so Ill hire my friends to help me move. Thanks for the info.



I just checked my warehouse and it looks like someone cleaned up but I do have a few boxes and I can save them when shipments come in, lemme know if you want me too


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im still in the area just moving in with a buddy. Basically putting EVERYTHING into storage so Ill need at least a med sized one and that would be packed tight. Im lazy but not THAT lazy  so Ill hire my friends to help me move. Thanks for the info.


between fleas and your fat cat thats alot of room, so i will take fleas


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I just checked my warehouse and it looks like someone cleaned up but I do have a few boxes and I can save them when shipments come in, lemme know if you want me too


 and keep Feb 7th open. 


kvj21075 said:


> between fleas and your fat cat thats alot of room, so i will take fleas


Ok, Im not putting EVERYTHING into storage  Find me a Basset yet?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> and keep Feb 7th open.
> 
> Ok, Im not putting EVERYTHING into storage  Find me a Basset yet?


def mixed with something but theyre adorable 

Adopt a Basset Hound: Roxy's Rascals: Petfinder

or i like her

Adopt a Basset Hound: Penny 5: Petfinder


and i couldnt stop laughing at this one... i will not take this one!!!

Adopt a Golden Retriever: Pageant: Petfinder


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> and keep Feb 7th open.
> 
> Ok, Im not putting EVERYTHING into storage  Find me a Basset yet?


an dyoure not putting fat cat in storage cause they dont have a facility big enough for her


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> :fixed:



Nice fix..


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> def mixed with something but theyre adorable
> 
> Adopt a Basset Hound: Roxy's Rascals: Petfinder
> 
> or i like her
> 
> Adopt a Basset Hound: Penny 5: Petfinder
> 
> 
> and i couldnt stop laughing at this one... i will not take this one!!!
> 
> Adopt a Golden Retriever: Pageant: Petfinder


Why do they make it such a long drawn out thing?  the paperwork, getting interviewed, having my home looked at, needing to know who the vets going to be, etc etc.. jeebus... Well Ill never surprise you with a pet thats for sure.  Looks like the first thing you need to do is get your place unpacked.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Why do they make it such a long drawn out thing?  the paperwork, getting interviewed, having my home looked at, needing to know who the vets going to be, etc etc.. jeebus... Well Ill never surprise you with a pet thats for sure.  Looks like the first thing you need to do is get your place unpacked.


fine  i is sad now


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> fine  i is sad now


 why? cause you dont want to unpack?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> fine  i is sad now



Ill get you a pet


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> i had a wonderful weekend, nto happy to be at work but im doing good. you?



I'm glad you had a great weekend. I did too. My Steelers won!!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning all



 Morning.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> .


are you on it?


kelb said:


> Ill get you a pet


You are her pet.


rich70 said:


> I'm glad you had a great weekend. I did too. My Steelers won!!


ARIZONA!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I'm glad you had a great weekend. I did too. My Steelers won!!



Eagles


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> why? cause you dont want to unpack?



yeh, duh, you know how messy it is right now!! and im not motivated after work, and the next few weekends are busy 



kelb said:


> Ill get you a pet



oh really????? sooooo uhmmmm can i just have you?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> are you on it?
> 
> You are her pet.
> 
> ARIZONA!



 I'm so lucky!!!


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> .



uhmmm  

and...

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!



rich70 said:


> I'm glad you had a great weekend. I did too. My Steelers won!!



and so they did, please record your happy dance and send it to me. thanks!



kelb said:


> Eagles



go cry with warnutz



kelb said:


> I'm so lucky!!!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

do I get out of bed to do homework or stay in bed and do homework?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> uhmmm
> 
> and...
> 
> SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and so they did, please record your happy dance and send it to me. thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> *go cry with warnutz*



 no thank you

BB loves the Eagles.. he was so heartbroken after the comeback then loss...He said " I dont even want to have a Suberbowl party now" 

what a 

We are still having it though.. I told him to forget about it and get drunk!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> do I get out of bed to do homework or stay in bed and do homework?


stay in bed.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

what's on sunday?


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> what's on sunday?


med times


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> no thank you
> 
> BB loves the Eagles.. he was so heartbroken after the comeback then loss...He said " I dont even want to have a Suberbowl party now"
> 
> what a
> 
> We are still having it though.. I told him to forget about it and get drunk!


 yes get him drunk and then i can have my way with you!!!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				4d2008 said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> what's on sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> med times
Click to expand...


i'll take xanax.


----------



## kvj21075

whooooooo hoooooo - i dotn have to pack up all the loose crap left at my other house!!!


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> i'll take xanax.


haha i was going to say everyday is med  time for me!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				kvj21075 said:
			
		

> whooooooo hoooooo - i dotn have to pack up all the loose crap left at my other house!!!



sounds like pills u need is immodium than.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Im sooooooooooooooooooooo NOT motivated....
> 
> Anyone know of the CHEAPEST storage place in town? Im trying to save money by moving not go broke from storage costs


kvj's living room.  it's already a mess anyway 



kvj21075 said:


> whooooooo hoooooo - i dotn have to pack up all the loose crap left at my other house!!!


 

hope u 2 had fun this weekend


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like pills u need is immodium than.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> whooooooo hoooooo - i dotn have to pack up all the loose crap left at my other house!!!


why? did he burn it all? :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like pills u need is immodium than.


i pop immodium like tic tacs!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> why? did he burn it all? :shrug:


no, lady who is renting basement needs to move out tomorrow but the basement isnt ready, so he is giving her my room, and since im not doing that tonight i told him just to put everything in bags  so now all i will have to do is pick up bags  AANNNNDDD if she is living there he wont be able to yell and scream at me when i pick up my stuff


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no, lady who is renting basement needs to move out tomorrow but the basement isnt ready, so he is giving her my room, and since im not doing that tonight i told him just to put everything in bags  so now all i will have to do is pick up bags  AANNNNDDD if she is living there he wont be able to yell and scream at me when i pick up my stuff


http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/167130-monday-2.html
just saying.


----------



## Hoover

#### All Of You Crazy Ass People


----------



## 4d2008

Hoover said:


> #### All Of You Crazy Ass People


----------



## kelb

Hoover said:


> #### All Of You Crazy Ass People


----------



## kvj21075

Hoover said:


> #### All Of You Crazy Ass People


???


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

kvj u going to work tomorrow?


----------



## Gtmustang88

TIme to go home yet? I only came to work for the overtime, but no one is here and its extremely boring......


----------



## kelb

Gtmustang88 said:


> TIme to go home yet? I only came to work for the overtime, but no one is here and its extremely boring......



I'm off today....


1st in a while

Just had ham, cheese and sweet onion omlet, a cup of coffee and now I'm finishing my apple juice. Think I'll take the pup for a walk then cozy up in bed and watch TV till BB gets home!


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I'm off today....
> 
> 
> 1st in a while
> 
> Just had ham, cheese and sweet onion omlet, a cup of coffee and now I'm finishing my apple juice. Think I'll take the pup for a walk then cozy up in bed and watch TV till BB gets home!



I'm so jealous! 

I want to be home. I want an omlette. I want to take my pup for a walk. I want to cozy up in bed...


----------



## Gtmustang88

I want to be at the beach, I have been almost every day since I have been out here


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> kvj u going to work tomorrow?


unfortunately


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I still haven't gotten out of bed. About to though to hit the showers and make a egg-n-steak bagel with cheese.


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> I'm so jealous!
> 
> I want to be home. I want an omlette. I want to take my pup for a walk. I want to cozy up in bed...



And where were you on Sat night young lady? kittkkat was sad because you didn't make it.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> unfortunately



sheesh, do you ever get a holiday off


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				kvj21075 said:
			
		

> unfortunately



I would love to have a reality tv crew with u tomorrow for ur commute.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				tyky said:
			
		

> sheesh, do you ever get a holiday off



tomorrow was declared  a holiday?  he really is the chosen one.


----------



## Gtmustang88

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a reality tv crew with u tomorrow for ur commute.



It normally takes me about 25 min to get to work in dc and when the pope came, it took about 3 hours... I can't imagine what it is going to be like tomorrow...


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> And where were you on Sat night young lady? kittkkat was sad because you didn't make it.



I'm sorry, we partied hard Friday night into Saturday morning and I just couldn't make it out that night. Was is packed?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> sheesh, do you ever get a holiday off



uhhh xmas and thanksgiving



dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a reality tv crew with u tomorrow for ur commute.



oh man- and with the road rage i used to have! hilarious!


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow was declared  a holiday?  he really is the chosen one.



I was talking about today, but tomorrow might as well be a holiday since schools and unions are closed


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a reality tv crew with u tomorrow for ur commute.


I would call in dead before even thinking about driving in that area tomorrow. Once she gets to work its going to be time to leave work and once she gets back home its going to be time to turn around and go back to work the next day.


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow was declared  a holiday?  he really is the chosen one.



Is it? Maybe I'm off tomorrow too!


 kvj...


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> uhhh xmas and thanksgiving
> 
> 
> 
> oh man- and with the road rage i used to have! hilarious!



You need a local job that closes on holidays, but I am at work today, it was by choice


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## Nanny Pam

butterscotch


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> You need a local job that closes on holidays, but I am at work today, it was by choice


would u like my resume?


----------



## 4d2008

Nanny Pam said:


> butterscotch


hot butter rum a fur rug and a fire place.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				kvj21075 said:
			
		

> would u like my resume?



her oral skills are top notch.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> would u like my resume?


abesolutly, if you have electrical skills


dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> her oral skills are top notch.



Don't tell Workaholic that, he'd probably giver her my job then I'd be a SAHM


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> her oral skills are top notch.


haha i dont remember ever being that drunk around you


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				kvj21075 said:
			
		

> haha i dont remember ever being that drunk around you



u weren't. I got that info off the bathroom wall at Ihop.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> haha i dont remember ever being that drunk around you


and I get  for my comments.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> and I get  for my comments.


hes your friend!!!! he is writing dirty comments about me at pancake houses!!!


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> u weren't. I got that info of the bathroom wall at Ihop.


oh i thoguht maybe your girlfriend told you about me


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> hes your friend!!!! he is writing dirty comments about me at pancake houses!!!


he is more then a friend he is my brother from another mother and he isnt the one that wrote the comments.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> he is more then a friend he is my brother from another mother and he isnt the one that wrote the comments.


i like pancakes :shrug: there was a time i had no one to make me pancakes, and i had no money  wouldnt u do the same?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i like pancakes :shrug: there was a time i had no one to make me pancakes, and i had no money  wouldnt u do the same?


----------



## SOMDfungirl




----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## URVIRGO

WidowLady06 said:


>


----------



## WidowLady06

URVIRGO said:


>


----------



## SOMDfungirl

WidowLady06 said:


>


----------



## WidowLady06

SOMDfungirl said:


>


----------



## toppick08

Go Cards.....


----------



## WidowLady06

toppick08 said:


> Go Cards.....


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> Go Cards.....


im catching up in fight club  where was i yesterday???


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> im catching up in fight club  where was i yesterday???



I have too much to catch up on....I'm just going to start all over again.


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> im catching up in fight club  where was i yesterday???


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


>


ugh, the way everyone is in here, there should def be a slu*/whor*e group, just so we can all be slutty together. Wheres KelB??? she can start it


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> ugh, the way everyone is in here, there should def be a slu*/whor*e group, just so we can all be slutty together. Wheres KelB??? she can start it



Oh God......Kelb makes me


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> Oh God......Kelb makes me


KelB lets me drool on her!


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> KelB lets me drool on her!



..quit that......


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> ..quit that......


what? :shrug: do u not like looking at her breasts after i drool on them? i think it gives them a nice glistening look


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> what? :shrug: do u not like looking at her breasts after i drool on them? i think it gives them a nice glistening look



Now I have to get the olive oil out.......thanks.....


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> Now I have to get the olive oil out.......thanks.....


have fun!!!


----------



## tyky

I just bought a sofa set Too bad it will be 6-8 weeks before they come in


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> I just bought a sofa set Too bad it will be 6-8 weeks before they come in



that is sofa-king great!


----------



## 4d2008

You never realize how much crap you have around your home untill you start to pack.  I have 5 large bags of trash and 3 large boxes full of trash from just 1 room and Ive only gone through half the room so far.  (granted its like a storage room that is meant for crap but still)


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> that is sofa-king great!



 I had to read that twice to get it


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> I had to read that twice to get it



its an oldie but goodie

t>


----------



## kvj21075

Must..... Not....... Comment........... Must...... Not...... Comment.........must..... Not....... Comment........... Must...... Not...... Comment.........must..... Not....... Comment........... Must...... Not...... Comment.........must..... Not....... Comment........... Must...... Not...... Comment.........must..... Not....... Comment........... Must...... Not...... Comment.........


----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


> Go Cards.....


 

  

Go Steelers! 

I used to *like* you......

(just joking!)


----------



## SOMDfungirl

kvj21075 said:


> KelB lets me drool on her!



I've heard that she is a whore!


----------



## SOMDfungirl

BTW: In Fight Club I started a sharting thread.. I was wondering if you think I would get in trouble if I posted it here too


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



stop I'm hungry


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


>



that's it Im going to Arby's


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> You never realize how much crap you have around your home untill you start to pack.  I have 5 large bags of trash and 3 large boxes full of trash from just 1 room and Ive only gone through half the room so far.  (granted its like a storage room that is meant for crap but still)



If you need any help moving, give me a call. I have a truck and I'll give you a hand if you need it.


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> that's it Im going to Arby's



I'm at work, I'm bored and there's nothing to eat.  Virtual popcorn sucks.


----------



## kvj21075

SOMDfungirl said:


> I've heard that she is a whore!


she is, but she is MY wh*re!!!!! i like her that way


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> If you need any help moving, give me a call. I have a truck and I'll give you a hand if you need it.


heheehehehehehe give him a hand hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> If you need any help moving, give me a call. I have a truck and I'll give you a hand if you need it.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> If you need any help moving, give me a call. I have a truck and I'll give you a hand if you need it.



You can help me move too, haha


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> hot butter rum a fur rug and a fire place.



bowchickawowwow...


----------



## somdfunguy

SOMDfungirl said:


> I've heard that she is a whore!



You are a pain in the ass and jealous.  You may not be URVIRGO but you are just as annoying.


----------



## SOMDfungirl

somdfunguy said:


> You are a pain in the ass and jealous.  You may not be URVIRGO but you are just as annoying.



Please stop following me around.. we had sex.. I dumped you.. its over!


TY


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> bowchickawowwow...


exactly


----------



## SOMDfungirl

somdfunguy said:


> You are a pain in the ass and jealous.  You may not be URVIRGO but you are just as annoying.



BTW: You are aware that "everyone" calls her that.. and its a joke..


----------



## kvj21075

SOMDfungirl said:


> BTW: You are aware that "everyone" calls her that.. and its a joke..


its not a joke.... some people go by thier middle name... hers just happens to be KelB Wh*re ..... i dont know... never thought to get her last name, shes just good for the fu*k


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm at work, I'm bored and there's nothing to eat.  Virtual popcorn sucks.



I got my Arby's  go get some food virtual popcorn in fattening


----------



## SOMDfungirl

kvj21075 said:


> its not a joke.... some people go by thier middle name... hers just happens to be KelB Wh*re ..... i dont know... never thought to get her last name, shes just good for the fu*k



I think that is her last name

Kelb Wh*re Goodf*ck


----------



## kvj21075

SOMDfungirl said:


> I think that is her last name
> 
> Kelb Wh*re Goodf*ck






awesome!


and thank you!


----------



## 4d2008

SOMDfungirl said:


> I think that is her last name
> 
> Kelb Wh*re Goodf*ck


----------



## SOMDfungirl

somdfunguy said:


> Yes I am aware, that doesn't make you any less jealous.



 You might just be one of the most retarded people on the forums.


HEY STUPID.. Kelb and I are friends.. NOT JEALOUS





Whew.. that took to much effort


----------



## SOMDfungirl

4d2008 said:


>





kvj21075 said:


> awesome!
> 
> 
> and thank you!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> You can help me move too, haha



No, I'm moving out there with you.


----------



## SOMDfungirl

rich70 said:


> No, I'm moving out there with you.


How does it feel to miss your Boyfriend? Are you dating other men yet? I just dumped somdfunguy so he is all yours



PS.. he is NOT saving the A for marriage


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> I got my Arby's  go get some food virtual popcorn in fattening



Crap, and I'm trying so hard to lose weight.  Maybe a pint of Ben & Jerry's for lunch?


----------



## kvj21075

SOMDfungirl said:


> How does it feel to miss your Boyfriend? Are you dating other men yet? I just dumped somdfunguy so he is all yours
> 
> 
> 
> PS.. he is NOT saving the A for marriage


WoW! then what good is he for???? he is tainted! Guess thats why you are rid of him


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> No, I'm moving out there with you.



I never said anything about moving out here, well except to one person


----------



## rich70

SOMDfungirl said:


> How does it feel to miss your Boyfriend? Are you dating other men yet? I just dumped somdfunguy so he is all yours
> 
> 
> 
> PS.. he is NOT saving the A for marriage



 Wow, that was funny.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Crap, and I'm trying so hard to lose weight.  Maybe a pint of Ben & Jerry's for lunch?



Arby's has salad


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> Arby's has salad



Arby's is just so far away, though.  Everything is just so far away.  Except Moe's and I had that twice last week.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Arby's is just so far away, though.  Everything is just so far away.  Except Moe's and I had that twice last week.



I have never had Moe's, any good?


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> I have never had Moe's, any good?



I prefer Chipotle, but they're sooooooo far away.  And Moe's has queso.  MMMMM.  Queso.



somdfunguy said:


> Want  a pickle?



I like pickles.  They're fun to snap.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> I prefer Chipotle, but they're sooooooo far away.  And Moe's has queso.  MMMMM.  Queso.
> 
> 
> 
> I like pickles.  They're fun to snap.



 you sound like KVJ


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> you sound like KVJ



Well, I'm obviously not getting any.  Queso is a great substitute.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> Well, I'm obviously not getting any.  Queso is a great substitute.



  how exactly do you use queso


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> how exactly do you use queso


on my body of course


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> how exactly do you use queso



:  I don't use it like that.  Geez.  I eat it.  If I can't get any, at least I can eat yummy foods.


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> on my body of course



It makes you glisten like a roasting turkey.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> :  I don't use it like that.  Geez.  I eat it.  If I can't get any, at least I can eat yummy foods.



I know, I was j/k


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> It makes you glisten like a roasting turkey.


 roasting turkey w/ queso..... God I really wish i could cut out a rib and eat myself!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> roasting turkey w/ queso..... God I really wish i could cut out a rib and eat myself!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


are you laughing from the visual???


----------



## URVIRGO

SOMDfungirl said:


> BTW: You are aware that "everyone" calls her that.. and its a joke..



Muuuusssttt reeeessisiiiissttt ththheee uurrrggeee..


tttrrryyiiinnggg tooooo channnggeee mmmyyyy waaaaayyysss


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> are you laughing from the visual???



thank god I am not laughing from the visual, it made me think of Marilyn Manson


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> roasting turkey w/ queso..... God I really wish i could cut out a rib and eat myself!



That's very zombie like...except it's ribs instead of brains....but the visual.  It's just wicked awesome.


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


> That's very zombie like...except it's ribs instead of brains....but the visual.  It's just wicked awesome.


 thank you!


----------



## SOMDfungirl

somdfunguy said:


> Want  a pickle?



Your pickle is small!


----------



## WidowLady06

What is it about facebook?  I can't seem to leave it alone.  I was so addicted to the forums, but then I got on facebook.  I actually kind of have a social life now, thanks to facebook!

Thank you, that was my facebook plug for the day.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> What is it about facebook?  I can't seem to leave it alone.  I was so addicted to the forums, but then I got on facebook.  I actually kind of have a social life now, thanks to facebook!
> 
> Thank you, that was my facebook plug for the day.



I have a facebook but I never ever use it


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> I have a facebook but I never ever use it



I didn't for the longest time.  Now I have friends and family all around the country on there.  Pictures, stories, updates, games.....it feels like I'm still living close to all of them.  And they're always so glad to hear what I'm doing or see my pictures or encourage me when I need it.  


Not so much on the encouragement here in the forums.  Wonder why?


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> I didn't for the longest time.  Now I have friends and family all around the country on there.  Pictures, stories, updates, games.....it feels like I'm still living close to all of them.  And they're always so glad to hear what I'm doing or see my pictures or encourage me when I need it.
> 
> 
> Not so much on the encouragement here in the forums.  Wonder why?



I just logged in and I had a million invites to delete, WTF are those all about, flowers and such


----------



## WidowLady06

tyky said:


> I just logged in and I had a million invites to delete, WTF are those all about, flowers and such



I only bother with the kidnap game, the rest I delete.

But there's a recipe book link that I love.

And weRead is addictive.  I've listed close to 400 books on there so far that I've read and liked/disliked.

My dogs have a facebook page - a dogbook.  My daughter has one, but I monitor that one fiercely.

The events program allows you to send virtual invitations to parties and such to everyone or just select friends, and you can track the whole thing. 

It's just fabulous.


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> I just logged in and I had a million invites to delete, WTF are those all about, flowers and such


 
Let me know if you all figure out what the flower things are.  I went in last week & there was some poinsettia thing -- I had no clue!  Of course, it didn't help that I had been playing around with it the last I was in over a month or or so ago and changed my default language to "pirate".  Takes a while to figure out what it's saying.


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> Let me know if you all figure out what the flower things are.  I went in last week & there was some poinsettia thing -- I had no clue!  Of course, it didn't help that I had been playing around with it the last I was in over a month or or so ago and changed my default language to "pirate".  Takes a while to figure out what it's saying.



I think I will just stick to myspace


----------



## workaholic




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## Queen Laqueefa

4d2008 said:


>



 Good morning sugar muffin


----------



## 4d2008

Queen Laqueefa said:


> Good morning sugar muffin



Can I suck on your toes again?


----------



## Queen Laqueefa

4d2008 said:


> Can I suck on your toes again?



 Only if  can join? You know I likes me some skinny lil white girls.


----------



## 4d2008

Queen Laqueefa said:


> Only if  can join? You know I likes me some skinny lil white girls.


YOU GOT IT!


----------



## Queen Laqueefa

4d2008 said:


> YOU GOT IT!



Sweet!  My place. 730. Be there. And don't forget shorty.


----------



## 4d2008

Queen Laqueefa said:


> Sweet!  My place. 730. Be there. And don't forget shorty.


Ill make sure she is prior to. We have rules on 3sum's so I need to make sure she forgets about tonight.


----------



## Queen Laqueefa

4d2008 said:


> Ill make sure she is prior to. We have rules on 3sum's so I need to make sure she forgets about tonight.



Sloppy drunk skinny lil white girls are even hotter!


----------



## 4d2008

Queen Laqueefa said:


> Sloppy drunk skinny lil white girls are even hotter!



I like it when they pass out.


----------



## kvj21075

Queen Laqueefa said:


> Only if  can join? You know I likes me some skinny lil white girls.








4d2008 said:


> Ill make sure she is prior to. We have rules on 3sum's so I need to make sure she forgets about tonight.



see that window??? feelings just flew out


----------



## Queen Laqueefa

kvj21075 said:


> see that window??? feelings just flew out



We can always get 4D all drunk and throw him out the window?


----------



## 4d2008

Queen Laqueefa said:


> We can always get 4D all drunk and throw him out the window?




no wait.  you both would!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

Queen Laqueefa said:


> We can always get 4D all drunk and throw him out the window?


god i love how u think!!!


----------



## Beta84

Queen Laqueefa said:


> Sloppy drunk skinny lil white girls are even hotter!



damn right!

oh and  everyone!


----------



## tyky




----------



## WidowLady06

I'm bored.  Entertain me.


----------



## tyky

WidowLady06 said:


> I'm bored.  Entertain me.



go to FC, there's a lot of reading there


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

IIIIIIIII WIIIIIIIIN!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> IIIIIIIII WIIIIIIIIN!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


>



You changed your siggy


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> You changed your siggy


did you know what the last one said?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> did you know what the last one said?



Yeah.
Mine's dedicated to that


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Yeah.
> Mine's dedicated to that


I never knew 4d was such a nerd.


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> You changed your siggy


102 117 99 107 32 121 111 117 32 112 99 32 106


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> did you know what the last one said?



What was your siggy before the one you have now?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> What was your siggy before the one you have now?



Top secret


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> What was your siggy before the one you have now?


It was Binary Code.
it said fvck you all.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> 102 117 99 107 32 121 111 117 32 112 99 32 106



If I rolled like that, maybe


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> If I rolled like that, maybe


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## tyky




----------



## UncleBacon

constant overstimulation numbs me


----------



## dn0121

Some say the end is near. Some say we'll see armageddon soon. I certainly hope we will. I sure could use a vacation from this bull#### three ring circus sideshow of Freaks here in this hopeless ####ing hole we call SOMD.


----------



## cdsulhoff

Whats up!!!


----------



## Novus Collectus

Jeez, this game is easy to win. All I have to do is point out whomever posts next wants to have sex with me and voila......there is this.....


----------



## misshelper




----------



## Novus Collectus

misshelper said:


>


Heh, I stand happily corrected.


----------



## misshelper

Novus Collectus said:


> Heh, I stand happily corrected.


----------



## misshelper

WiNER


----------



## Novus Collectus

misshelper said:


> WiNER



I find bad spelling sexy.


----------



## misshelper

Novus Collectus said:


> I find bad spelling sexy.



 I was close...


----------



## 4d2008

​


----------



## dn0121




----------



## kvj21075




----------



## rich70




----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


 better?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> better?



 Much, thank you.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Much, thank you.


ok, now whats wrong?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> ok, now whats wrong?



Nothing, I just wanted a kiss from a pretty lady.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Nothing, I just wanted a kiss from a pretty lady.


ohhhhh... hold on lemme go find Kelb.......


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> ohhhhh... hold on lemme go find Kelb.......



Ohhh, I get 2 pretty ladies!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Ohhh, I get 2 pretty ladies!


awwww u soooo sweet   whatcha doin tonight????


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> .


check your email.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> awwww u soooo sweet   whatcha doin tonight????



I don't have my daughter tonight so I have no clue. Where is the meeting at tonight? I still owe you guys a south trip for coming up to Waldorf.


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## Beta84




----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> check your email.



still replying... im slow.. takes me awhile



rich70 said:


> I don't have my daughter tonight so I have no clue. Where is the meeting at tonight? I still owe you guys a south trip for coming up to Waldorf.



hmmmmm well... .we will find out, where the hell is kelly?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dn0121 said:


> Some say the end is near. Some say we'll see armageddon soon. I certainly hope we will. I sure could use a vacation from this bull#### three ring circus sideshow of Freaks here in this hopeless ####ing hole we call SOMD.



I hear there are plenty of flights available if you want to leave :shrug: 

Good morning folks


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I hear there are plenty of flights available if you want to leave :shrug:
> 
> Good morning folks



wassup pcj


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> wassup pcj



NOT TOO MUCH TYKY
what's up with you?
I'm just glad I feel better than I did yesterday *knockonwood*


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> NOT TOO MUCH TYKY
> what's up with you?
> I'm just glad I feel better than I did yesterday *knockonwood*



glad you feel better!
I am dealing with stupid w-2's, dayum payroll company mailed them to our old mailing addy and when they got it back they didn't bother calling to see what are new address was even tho I already told them when we moved our offfice.  A$$e$!

I am done now, I just have all my guys asking everyday for them


----------



## Gtmustang88

morning


----------



## Jameo




----------



## kvj21075

Jameo said:


>


sicko!!!!!













hehe i love it!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> glad you feel better!
> I am dealing with stupid w-2's, dayum payroll company mailed them to our old mailing addy and when they got it back they didn't bother calling to see what are new address was even tho I already told them when we moved our offfice.  A$$e$!
> 
> I am done now, I just have all my guys asking everyday for them



THANKS FOR REMINDING ME
I have to ask about OUR tax forms 
I can't wait until I get money back   I hope it is decent enough to help out though :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


>


always willing to be the first to piss on my face


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Jameo said:


>


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> THANKS FOR REMINDING ME
> I have to ask about OUR tax forms
> I can't wait until I get money back   I hope it is decent enough to help out though :shrug:



Shut up, remind me again what a refund is


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> always willing to be the first to piss on my face



teehee


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Shut up, remind me again what a refund is




Well, I don't claim myself throughout the year, so as far as I'M concerned...I should definitely be getting *something*, but if it's significant...I can't be sure of that yet


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Well, I don't claim myself throughout the year, so as far as I'M concerned...I should definitely be getting *something*, but if it's significant...I can't be sure of that yet



I miss the good ole days of taking my w2 to Jackson Hewit and findin out I was gonna get money back


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I miss the good ole days of taking my w2 to Jackson Hewit and findin out I was gonna get money back



and IIII wish I was going on like 5 cruises this year, but we can't all have everything


----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


> Shut up, remind me again what a refund is


 I agree. From my calculations, I will be paying uncle sam.


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> and IIII wish I was going on like 5 cruises this year, but we can't all have everything



that is bad, I just looked at my email and a group of us are discussing our next cruise itenerary


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> that is bad, I just looked at my email and a group of us are discussing our next cruise itenerary



 How coincidental.


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> How coincidental.



What do you think, save up you can come tooo!

Monday, Mar 29   New Orleans, LA     4:00pm   

Tuesday, Mar 30   Fun Day At Sea         

Wednesday, Mar 31   Progreso, Yucatan, Mexico  7:00am  4:00pm   

Thursday, Apr 01   Cozumel, Mexico  9:00am  5:00pm   

Friday, Apr 02   Fun Day At Sea         

Saturday, Apr 03   New Orleans, LA  8:00am


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> What do you think, save up you can come tooo!



That sounds like a good time!
But...we're scraping by right now as it is 
A cruise isn't on this year's agenda


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> That sounds like a good time!
> But...we're scraping by right now as it is
> A cruise isn't on *this year's *agenda



Perfect this one is for March 2010 anyway


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Perfect this one is for March 2010 anyway



HOLY SHEEYOT
i just realized......
that is JUST after my birthday.
starts the day after......
my....21st birthday


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> HOLY SHEEYOT
> i just realized......
> that is JUST after my birthday.
> starts the day after......
> my....21st birthday



sounds like a birthday present to yourself, you do have to be 21 to drink even in international waters


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> sounds like a birthday present to yourself, you do have to be 21 to drink even in international waters



I know that 
but when in New orleans :shrug:
Or is that just where the cruise starts/ends I guess? 
quite tempting either way


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I know that
> but when in New orleans :shrug:
> Or is that just where the cruise starts/ends I guess?
> quite tempting either way



it starts and ends there!  They are starting cruises out of Baltimore starting in May 09 which wouldn't be as expensive!  Going to N.O. we have to fly down and may need a hotel room for the night before and shuttle to and from the cruise back to the airport can all add up


----------



## Black-Francis

tyky said:


> What do you think, save up you can come tooo!
> 
> Monday, Mar 29   New Orleans, LA     4:00pm
> 
> Tuesday, Mar 30   Fun Day At Sea
> 
> Wednesday, Mar 31   Progreso, Yucatan, Mexico  7:00am  4:00pm
> 
> Thursday, Apr 01   Cozumel, Mexico  9:00am  5:00pm
> 
> Friday, Apr 02   Fun Day At Sea
> 
> Saturday, Apr 03   New Orleans, LA  8:00am



This is more johnny's speed......

Atlantis Events


----------



## GypsyQueen

It is sofa king cold out.  I stupidly decided to wear a skirt today.  I was outside a little bit ago.  It took like 10 mins to get the feeling back in my legs.  :brrrrrr:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> This is more johnny's speed......
> 
> Atlantis Events


----------



## tyky

Black-Francis said:


> This is more johnny's speed......
> 
> Atlantis Events





Those guys are hot


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> I stupidly decided to wear a skirt today.



You, ma'am, are dumb.


----------



## Beta84

Hi everyone.  Gone for another day!  I find it amusing some of you think I'm MPDs (namely BF and somdfunguy) who have been posting during the day for the past week or two during times I've been restricted from any and all internet access.  



oh and I better not forget since I don't wanna get in trouble...Bam!


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> It is sofa king cold out.  *I stupidly decided to wear a skirt today.*  I was outside a little bit ago.  It took like 10 mins to get the feeling back in my legs.  :brrrrrr:



feel free to send pictures of that straight to my cell phone   (we wouldn't want them to end up on myspace, would we?  exactly!)


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> feel free to send pictures of that straight to my cell phone   (we wouldn't want them to end up on myspace, would we?  exactly!)



Hey.
I tried out that mobsters game.
I don't have enough people in my mob though  just 3 so far  How big is yours?


----------



## Black-Francis

tyky said:


> Those guys are hot



I think I saw Warnutz in one of those pics.


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> How big is yours?



uuuum....


----------



## tyky

Black-Francis said:


> I think I saw Warnutz in one of those pics.



  I don't know what he looks like


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> uuuum....


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## WidowLady06




----------



## 4d2008

oop:


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## WidowLady06

4d2008 said:


> oop:


----------



## kvj21075

...................................



..................    ..................


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


> ...................................
> 
> 
> 
> ..................    ..................


----------



## kvj21075

WidowLady06 said:


>


----------



## WidowLady06

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

ahem ahem,  I am the winner because it is my day.


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> ahem ahem,  I am the winner because it is my day.



congrats


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> Hey.
> I tried out that mobsters game.
> I don't have enough people in my mob though  just 3 so far  How big is yours?


very big!



GypsyQueen said:


> uuuum....



  (don't tell anyone )


----------



## misshelper

Beta84 said:


> very big!
> 
> 
> 
> (don't tell anyone )



BAM!


----------



## Beta84

misshelper said:


> BAM!


----------



## tyky




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## tyky

FireBrand said:


>



what are you doing in this thread


----------



## FireBrand

tyky said:


> what are you doing in this thread


slummin' !


----------



## misshelper

Novus Collectus said:


> I find bad spelling sexy.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kvj21075

..................... ..................


----------



## tyky




----------



## Kittykat33

Good Morning all............I win!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Good Morning all............I win!!!



You already won when you met me.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> You already won when you met me.



HAha you are too funny!!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Morning all.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning all.



What's up? Hows life on the west coast?

Oh and


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> What's up? Hows life on the west coast?
> 
> Oh and



Still going great, suppose to get a little bit of rain this weekend and I go out to Sea next week and won't return until the following week. How is everything going on the east side?

Oh and


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Still going great, suppose to get a little bit of rain this weekend and I go out to Sea next week and won't return until the following week. How is everything going on the east side?
> 
> Oh and



COLD!! Just the same old crap. I just got offered a free ticket to Daytona this morning. I think I'm gonna go. All I have to pay for is air fare. Got a free place to stay down there too.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> COLD!! Just the same old crap. I just got offered a free ticket to Daytona this morning. I think I'm gonna go. All I have to pay for is air fare. Got a free place to stay down there too.



Nice, can't beat that. I will be at california and vegas.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> very big!



wanna be my friend? 

I got one more person because I got GF to start playing  She's addicted after 1 day


----------



## 4d2008

TO YOU ALL FOR LETTING THIS THREAD STAY ALONE FOR SO LONG! 


If you are going to quit the game make sure IM THE LAST POST NOT PCJammonit!!!!


I win.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))


Back in town? Might be heading to Bowie tonight to see My Bloody Val 3D if you 2 want to cum.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Back in town? Might be heading to Bowie tonight to see My Bloody Val 3D if you 2 want to cum.


 i thought i was always suppose to cum first!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> i thought i was always suppose to cum first!


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> Back in town? Might be heading to Bowie tonight to see My Bloody Val 3D if you 2 want to cum.



I wanna see that


----------



## Kitten143

i win,  i think.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


what a sweetheart!


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> Back in town? Might be heading to Bowie tonight to see My Bloody Val 3D if you 2 want to cum.


nebermind. no movie tonight


----------



## Kitten143

4d2008 said:


> nebermind. no movie tonight



Oh that sucks.  I was thinking about going.  I mean not with you. KVJ would kick my little butt.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> nebermind. no movie tonight


well the only theatres that play it are up in bowie, annapolis, or columbia, we will be in columbia anyway sat, if any one wants to go next saturday???


----------



## tyky




----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> TO YOU ALL FOR LETTING THIS THREAD STAY ALONE FOR SO LONG!
> 
> 
> If you are going to quit the game make sure IM THE LAST POST NOT PCJammonit!!!!
> 
> 
> I win.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Morning


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning


 wanted to beat rich to it


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> wanted to beat rich to it



well you can relay this message to him.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Back in town? Might be heading to Bowie tonight to see My Bloody Val 3D if you 2 want to cum.





4d2008 said:


> nebermind. no movie tonight



  thanks for the invite and uninvite   I'm heading home now!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> wanted to beat rich to it



 You read my mind.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> well you can relay this message to him.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>



your siggy's crack me up


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> your siggy's crack me up



That's my girls!!


Sorry 4d.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> your siggy's crack me up



 I can't believe the 2nd one hasn't gotten him an infraction yet


----------



## rich70

pcjohnnyb said:


> I can't believe the 2nd one hasn't gotten him an infraction yet



 Thanks, now I'm gonna get one.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

rich70 said:


> Thanks, now I'm gonna get one.



 Look at the bright side...all you have to do is picture what's stated in your siggy and you'll feel all better


----------



## ovred

YooHoo!!! 100 posts.


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> YooHoo!!! 100 posts.


----------



## DallasRed

Did I win?


----------



## TWLs wife

DallasRed said:


> Did I win?



Nope,I'm still playing..


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> Nope,I'm still playing..


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


>



No !! I don't give up that easy.


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> No !! I don't give up that easy.



 me either


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> me either



Then the duel is on.


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> Then the duel is on.



lol


I'm gettin tired tho lol


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> lol
> 
> 
> I'm gettin tired tho lol



I am too.. My kids wake me up early in the morning..



lol


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> I am too.. My kids wake me up early in the morning..
> 
> 
> 
> lol



g'night then, I will be back


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> g'night then, I will be back



Nite..But I will be back. When you least think I'm here.lol


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


> Nite..But I will be back. When you least think I'm here.lol



if you say so :eyeroll:


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> if you say so :eyeroll:



Good night ..


----------



## tyky




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## ovred

Yea it's me again.


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> Yea it's me again.


----------



## jen8753

ovred said:


> Yea it's me again.




Did you get lost?


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>



haha just saw your siggy ;o) KelB and I are such good, bad girls 



pcjohnnyb said:


> I can't believe the 2nd one hasn't gotten him an infraction yet



why??? masturbation is a completely normal, healthy, and natural thing. maybe not as much as i use to do it, but its the way of life 



4d2008 said:


>



hey hot buns


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> hey hot buns





GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>



Did you get my text?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Did you get my text?


My phone is  I should be getting my new one in the mail today or tomorrow.. (hopefully today)


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> My phone is  I should be getting my new one in the mail today or tomorrow.. (hopefully today)



Hmmmmm. I want my movie.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Hmmmmm. I want my movie.


Ill be home tonight.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Ill be home tonight.



Cool.  I work today and tonight.  I dont work tomorrow night.  Will you be home then?

So what happened to your phone.  You know you will probably get the silver one.  They dont make them in black anymore.


----------



## toppick08

GypsyQueen said:


> Hmmmmm. I want my movie.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


>






GypsyQueen said:


>


  (btw nice avatar u weirdo)



4d2008 said:


>


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> haha just saw your siggy ;o) KelB and I are such good, bad girls
> 
> 
> 
> why??? masturbation is a completely normal, healthy, and natural thing. maybe not as much as i use to do it, but its the way of life



I love the way you think!!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Cool. I work today and tonight. I dont work tomorrow night. Will you be home then?
> 
> So what happened to your phone. You know you will probably get the silver one. They dont make them in black anymore.


Ill make sure you get your movie tonight or tomorrow no matter what my plans are.

and I know  I dont want the silver one I liked having the black one. EVERYONE has the silver one  Dont have a clue whats wrong with it I just know it doesnt work, took it into verizon they said yep its broke and ordered me a new one for free.


Beta84 said:


>


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> why??? masturbation is a completely normal, healthy, and natural thing. maybe not as much as i use to do it, but its the way of life



So is   , but that gets an infraction unless you call it "oral gratification"


----------



## rich70

pcjohnnyb said:


> So is   , but that gets an infraction unless you call it "oral gratification"



  sorry, I slipped.


----------



## tyky




----------



## pcjohnnyb

rich70 said:


> sorry, I slipped.




 Top o' the mornin' to ya


----------



## rich70

pcjohnnyb said:


> Top o' the mornin' to ya



 Turned Irish did ya?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## pcjohnnyb

rich70 said:


> Turned Irish did ya?



That smack got me in the fightin mood? 
I've actually always been a good portion Irish 
That's why GF loves me so much...I'm always up for some liquorwhistle  There's a joke there...I assume some will catch it lol


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> That smack got me in the fightin mood?
> I've actually always been a good portion Irish
> That's why GF loves me so much...I'm always up for some liquorwhistle  There's a joke there...I assume some will catch it lol


----------



## rich70

pcjohnnyb said:


> That smack got me in the fightin mood?
> I've actually always been a good portion Irish
> That's why GF loves me so much...I'm always up for some liquorwhistle  There's a joke there...I assume some will catch it lol


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>



 Thats for the next week or so when I am MIA lost at sea.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Thats for the next week or so when I am MIA lost at sea.



 Same to ya.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Same to ya.



Is this some kind of kinky game you two play


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Ill make sure you get your movie tonight or tomorrow no matter what my plans are.
> 
> and I know  I dont want the silver one I liked having the black one. EVERYONE has the silver one  Dont have a clue whats wrong with it I just know it doesnt work, took it into verizon they said yep its broke and ordered me a new one for free.



that sucks.  the black one looks better than the crappy silver one.  now you're just like the rest of us!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> that sucks. the black one looks better than the crappy silver one. now you're just like the rest of us!


Im going to just hope they send the black one since its thru the mail, Im sure they had to of had the silver ones at the store. We will see.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Im going to just hope they send the black one since its thru the mail, Im sure they had to of had the silver ones at the store. We will see.



if they send you a refurb you have a chance at a black one.  maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

This has got me curious...
What leads someone to pay anything more than $50 for a cell phone?  Do you use it for work or something else to get your money's worth out of it?
I couldn't see paying the prices for these phones, besides if it were nearly indestructible (I have dropped them too often to pay for any less than that ), but I see folks with fancy phones all of the time.
I can't say I understand. :shrug:


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> This has got me curious...
> What leads someone to pay anything more than $50 for a cell phone?  Do you use it for work or something else to get your money's worth out of it?
> I couldn't see paying the prices for these phones, besides if it were nearly indestructible (I have dropped them too often to pay for any less than that ), but I see folks with fancy phones all of the time.
> I can't say I understand. :shrug:



I have an iPhone and I paid the original price for it when it first came out, hubby too.  I love my phone, email, internet, myspace, facebook, weather and games and built in iPod.  Crazy thing is you can't get insurance on a iPhone and hubby went thru 2 and now he has some fancy Verizon phone since I washed his iPhone


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> This has got me curious...
> What leads someone to pay anything more than $50 for a cell phone? Do you use it for work or something else to get your money's worth out of it?
> I couldn't see paying the prices for these phones, besides if it were nearly indestructible (I have dropped them too often to pay for any less than that ), but I see folks with fancy phones all of the time.
> I can't say I understand. :shrug:


Its an expensive phone (or was) it broke, Im getting a new one for free. No worries. :shrug:


----------



## tyky

tyky said:


> I have an iPhone and I paid the original price for it when it first came out, hubby too.  I love my phone, email, internet, myspace, facebook, weather and games and built in iPod.  Crazy thing is you can't get insurance on a iPhone and hubby went thru 2 and now he has some fancy Verizon phone since I washed his iPhone



oh but I can't get picture text's without logging into a website


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Its an expensive phone (or was) it broke, Im getting a new one for free. No worries. :shrug:



But what I want to know is...do you feel that this phone was worth it for the price, over someone buying a phone for less than $50?  
I'm a pretty techy guy but I can't see myself getting any expensive phone unless I have the disposable income


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> oh but I can't get picture text's without logging into a website



on the phone, or computer?
How much do you pay for internet/email access on the phone?


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> on the phone, or computer?
> How much do you pay for internet/email access on the phone?



either one, I don't know how much I pay for internet.  I guess I should look at the bill before paying it

I am trying to convince hubby that he should go for the cheaper phone causes none of the phones are built for how much he uses them, he averages 4k minutes a month and his phones only last him about 6 months.  He practically has to charge his phone twice a day


----------



## tyky

tyky said:


> either one, I don't know how much I pay for internet.  I guess I should look at the bill before paying it
> 
> I am trying to convince hubby that he should go for the cheaper phone causes none of the phones are built for how much he uses them, he averages 4k minutes a month and his phones only last him about 6 months.  He practically has to charge his phone twice a day



found a bill 
140.00 for 3000 minutes
30.00 for iPhone data
30.00 unlimited texting
+ taxes


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> But what I want to know is...do you feel that this phone was worth it for the price, over someone buying a phone for less than $50?
> I'm a pretty techy guy but I can't see myself getting any expensive phone unless I have the disposable income


I think its worth it :shrug: I like my phone. I use probably 90% of the features on it (except calling people, I dont call people). I have a phone and the #1 reason to have a phone I dont use that function


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I think its worth it :shrug: I like my phone. I use probably 90% of the features on it (except calling people, I dont call people). I have a phone and the #1 reason to have a phone I dont use that function



  I text as much as I possibly can


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> 30.00 for iPhone data
> + taxes




See, here's where it really baffles me.
That means that, assuming you have the same phone/plan for 2 years...
you have the cost of whatever you paid for the phone (call it $200?), plus $720 for total internet/email access.
That's like $1k for a phone, after taxes. 
I'd rather get a cheap phone and buy a laptop for my internet access 

Eh, maybe when I'm rich I'll think differently, but for now I'll stay stingy


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> See, here's where it really baffles me.
> That means that, assuming you have the same phone/plan for 2 years...
> you have the cost of whatever you paid for the phone (call it $200?), plus $720 for total internet/email access.
> That's like $1k for a phone, after taxes.
> I'd rather get a cheap phone and buy a laptop for my internet access
> 
> Eh, maybe when I'm rich I'll think differently, but for now I'll stay stingy



So what do you pay a month.  I do have a lot of unnecessary crap, I had a regular Verizon razor before this and it was cheaper.  Dang it you are making me think about going back to Verizon and getting a cheap phone


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I text as much as I possibly can



 I hate talking on phones for various reasons, but one big one is if it is someone you're even not 100% faithful isn't screwing with you about something, it's harder to tell when people are BSing you 

EDIT: not that texting is any better, I prefer in-person conversations 
But I text about little things.


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> I text as much as I possibly can



I don't hear from you.......


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I hate talking on phones for various reasons, but one big one is if it is someone you're even not 100% faithful isn't screwing with you about something, it's harder to tell when people are BSing you



see and I got spoiled having a phone with a full qwerty keyboard and not having to push all the buttons just to get to 1 letter


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> I don't hear from you.......



I don't have your number


----------



## Jameo

pcjohnnyb said:


> See, here's where it really baffles me.
> That means that, assuming you have the same phone/plan for 2 years...
> you have the cost of whatever you paid for the phone (call it $200?), plus $720 for total internet/email access.
> That's like $1k for a phone, after taxes.
> I'd rather get a cheap phone and buy a laptop for my internet access
> 
> Eh, maybe when I'm rich I'll think differently, but for now I'll stay stingy



I think you are about the cheapest person I have ever heard of.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> So what do you pay a month.  I do have a lot of unnecessary crap, I had a regular Verizon razor before this and it was cheaper.  Dang it you are making me think about going back to Verizon and getting a cheap phone



:shrug: Parents still take care of my plan in exchange for me hauling their trash to the dump each week, but it's only like $20 for me, still on their plan   Maybe $25-$30 total, max, with unlimited texting to Verizon, and like what...500 out of verizon texts?
I don't even know because I never go over my allotted limit (anymore , only did it once ever )


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> I don't have your number





I have you on iggy, so don't pm me....


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> see and I got spoiled having a phone with a full qwerty keyboard and not having to push all the buttons just to get to 1 letter



Word is your friend 



Jameo said:


> I think you are about the cheapest person I have ever heard of.



  Pretty much...especially in areas (like a cell) where I don't need to splurge.
I have been good with saving money since I was (even more of) a youngin


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Is this some kind of kinky game you two play



You can join us if you want.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> You can join us if you want.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>



No it's supposed to be


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> No it's supposed to be



  can't I be different


----------



## pcjohnnyb

rich70 said:


> No it's supposed to be



Yeah Tyky, gotta remember that there's a fine line between pleasure and pain


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Yeah Tyky, gotta remember that there's a fine line between pleasure and pain


----------



## sockgirl77

:socki:


----------



## tyky

sockgirl77 said:


> :socki:



wassup Socki


----------



## sockgirl77

tyky said:


> wassup Socki


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> can't I be different




Yes you can!


----------



## GypsyQueen

i dont want to be at work today.


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> i dont want to be at work today.



uhhh, me either.  Is it Friday yet


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> uhhh, me either.  Is it Friday yet



you work?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

daydreamer said:


> you work?


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> you work?



ummm, yeah.  Shut up


----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


> ummm, yeah.  Shut up



me love you long time


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


> me love you long time



me love you too


----------



## mainman

daydreamer said:


> you work?


Someone over there needs to work...


----------



## tyky

mainman said:


> Someone over there needs to work...


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Yes you can!


----------



## GypsyQueen

If you could have any one thing right now(excluding money or any form of currency) what would it be?


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> If you could have any one thing right now(excluding money or any form of currency) what would it be?



a housekeeper


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> If you could have any one thing right now(excluding money or any form of currency) what would it be?



Teleporter.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> If you could have any one thing right now(excluding money or any form of currency) what would it be?


I'd have some sort of device that could either make people think exactly how I want them to think, or at least a device that tells me what people are thinking.  And I'd be quite alright if it only worked on women 



pcjohnnyb said:


> Teleporter.


This was my second idea.  My third was a time machine


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> I'd have some sort of device that could either make people think exactly how I want them to think, or at least a device that tells me what people are thinking.  And I'd be quite alright if it only worked on women



Not to completely steal Gypsy's thought provoking questioning, but this is a good segway for something I've been thinking now and again...
Would you change the things you think about (or how you think them, like...vulgarity and all ) in your head if you knew that at LEAST 1 person you came into contact every day could hear what you were thinking...but you didn't know who it was and it could differ daily?


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> Not to completely steal Gypsy's thought provoking questioning, but this is a good segway for something I've been thinking now and again...
> Would you change the things you think about (or how you think them, like...vulgarity and all ) in your head if you knew that at LEAST 1 person you came into contact every day could hear what you were thinking...but you didn't know who it was and it could differ daily?



OMG yes.  I would propably be put away.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> OMG yes.  I would propably be put away.




Yeah, I really thought about it when this fine female walked by as I was talking to a coworker (female) and I KNOW that my coworker saw my eyes wander...and if she only knew what I was thinking


----------



## Black-Francis

GypsyQueen said:


> If you could have any one thing right now(excluding money or any form of currency) what would it be?



YOU


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> Not to completely steal Gypsy's thought provoking questioning, but this is a good segway for something I've been thinking now and again...
> Would you change the things you think about (or how you think them, like...vulgarity and all ) in your head if you knew that at LEAST 1 person you came into contact every day could hear what you were thinking...but you didn't know who it was and it could differ daily?


most of my thoughts are fine.  once in awhile i think "i wish this person would go away" but that's about it.  Of course when I'm alone I get some evil thoughts about people who are a pain in my ass, but I'm guessing this is only when people are nearby 



GypsyQueen said:


> OMG yes.  I would propably be put away.


yeah we know.  you have some twisted thoughts!


----------



## ovred

hey folks


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## 4d2008

wonder if the forums are going to be fun today or annoying and hatefull.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> wonder if the forums are going to be fun today or annoying and hatefull.


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> Not to completely steal Gypsy's thought provoking questioning, but this is a good segway for something I've been thinking now and again...
> Would you change the things you think about (or how you think them, like...vulgarity and all ) in your head if you knew that at LEAST 1 person you came into contact every day could hear what you were thinking...but you didn't know who it was and it could differ daily?


i offend alot of people with the stuff that comes out of my mouth, but if they could hear whats going on in my head....... i dotn even want to know the consequences!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> wonder if the forums are going to be fun today or annoying and hatefull.


when was the last time they were fun?  :shrug:  always quiet lately



kvj21075 said:


> i offend alot of people with the stuff that comes out of my mouth, but if they could hear whats going on in my head....... i dotn even want to know the consequences!


your thoughts are crazy dirty and must never be fully aired on SOMD.


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> i offend alot of people with the stuff that comes out of my mouth, but if they could hear whats going on in my head....... i dotn even want to know the consequences!



.don't let , SEE THIS.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i offend alot of people with the stuff that comes out of my mouth, but if they could hear whats going on in my head....... i dotn even want to know the consequences!


I dont think Id want to know you if I could read your mind


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> I dont think Id want to know you if I could read your mind





y'all are great.....


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> when was the last time they were fun?  :shrug:  always quiet lately
> 
> 
> your thoughts are crazy dirty and must never be fully aired on SOMD.



just wrote u a long email to make up for yesterday



toppick08 said:


> .don't let , SEE THIS.



 dotn worry he is half blind he prob wont notice!



4d2008 said:


> I dont think Id want to know you if I could read your mind



yeh..... youd run away.... which brings up last night and it not being fair that Superman can eavesdrop and see through things!


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> y'all are great.....


you just want me for my lasagna!


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> you just want me for my lasagna!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> yeh..... youd run away.... which brings up last night and it not being fair that Superman can eavesdrop and see through things!


superman is the greatest stalker of ALL TIME!!!!
and
why dont I get long emails to make up for things?


----------



## kelb




----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


 Y so happy 2day?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Y so happy 2day?



ITS SNOWING!! Incase you have not seen the 20000000000 threads 





and I get to see you on Sunday!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> ITS SNOWING!! Incase you have not seen the 20000000000 threads
> 
> 
> and I get to see you on Sunday!


HOLY CHIT ITS SNOWING!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Hope you're ready for the cards to win


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> HOLY CHIT ITS SNOWING!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hope you're ready for the cards to win





GO PITTY!! 
Cards beat the Eagles so I want them to lose!!!!

You and Miss Hottie Pants have to wear a jersey. Doesnt matter who that team is but we are all wearing them.


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> GO PITTY!!
> *Cards beat the Eagles so I want them to lose!!!!*You and Miss Hottie Pants have to wear a jersey. Doesnt matter who that team is but we are all wearing them.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> just wrote u a long email to make up for yesterday


Yup, got it, ignored it! 



kvj21075 said:


> you just want me for my lasagna!


He's not the only one!  



4d2008 said:


> why dont I get long emails to make up for things?


cuz you two talk and see each other all the time and I have hardly heard from her the past two weeks?  



4d2008 said:


> HOLY CHIT ITS SNOWING!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hope you're ready for the cards to win


do you honestly think the Cards are worthy of winning the Super bowl as the first 9 win team to ever even make it to the big game?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> GO PITTY!!
> Cards beat the Eagles so I want them to lose!!!!
> 
> You and Miss Hottie Pants have to wear a jersey. Doesnt matter who that team is but we are all wearing them.


I only have 1 Redskins.. So Ill wear it 


Beta84 said:


> cuz you two talk and see each other all the time and I have hardly heard from her the past two weeks?
> do you honestly think the Cards are worthy of winning the Super bowl as the first 9 win team to ever even make it to the big game?


Like I said. Keep your hands out of my cookie jar and GO CARDS!!!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I only have 1 Redskins.. So Ill wear it
> 
> Like I said. Keep your hands out of my cookie jar and GO CARDS!!!



Im wearing colts


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> Im wearing colts



RIP Bawlmer' Colts.


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> RIP *Bawlmer' *Colts.



You from PG County?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> superman is the greatest stalker of ALL TIME!!!!
> and
> why dont I get long emails to make up for things?



you get lots of long emails from me!!



kelb said:


>



hey hotpants!!! 



kelb said:


> GO PITTY!!
> Cards beat the Eagles so I want them to lose!!!!
> 
> You and Miss Hottie Pants have to wear a jersey. Doesnt matter who that team is but we are all wearing them.



uh oh, i forgot PervD and the cards... im actually rooting for the Stealers! Ill have to find my jersey  if i cant find it ill have to borrow moms.... which is a Colts! and i still have an eagles jersey in my car that i was going to give someone... what size does BB wear? its practiacally brand new.



4d2008 said:


> I only have 1 Redskins.. So Ill wear it
> 
> Like I said. Keep your hands out of my cookie jar and GO CARDS!!!



hehehe are u the cookie monster?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I only have 1 Redskins.. So Ill wear it
> 
> Like I said. Keep your hands out of my cookie jar and GO CARDS!!!



Redskins colors are close enough to the Cards.  And I don't wanna put my hand in your cookie jar!  It's all yours 

And I agree, GO CARDS!


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> You from PG County?





St. Mary's...born and half breed.....


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> you get lots of long emails from me!!
> 
> 
> 
> hey hotpants!!!
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh, i forgot PervD and the cards... im actually rooting for the Stealers! Ill have to find my jersey  if i cant find it ill have to borrow moms.... which is a Colts! and i still have an eagles jersey in my car that i was going to give someone... *what size does BB wear*? its practiacally brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe are u the cookie monster?


XL
I can't wait to see you... Like a spatula baby



toppick08 said:


> St. Mary's...born and half breed.....



: sooo funny


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> XL
> I can't wait to see you... Like a spatula baby


we were sad you couldnt make it the other night  but was great seeing BB. It would have been even better if he wasnt working I would have had someone to talk to but I didnt feel like sitting on stage with him shooting the chit SEE YA SUNDAY!!!! Need anything? I was thinking of bringing my world famous dip.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> XL
> I can't wait to see you... Like a spatula baby
> 
> 
> 
> : sooo funny


Well then i will be giving BB the jersey if he wants it (pretty sure its an XL)

and as far as the spatula... I'll be sure to wear my oxygen tank so i can breath  will there be batter in this mix??? maybe some vanilla??? mmmmmm


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> we were sad you couldnt make it the other night  but was great seeing BB. It would have been even better if he wasnt working I would have had someone to talk to but I didnt feel like sitting on stage with him shooting the chit SEE YA SUNDAY!!!! Need anything? I was thinking of bringing my world famous dip.


someone to talk to? my company wasnt enough? and for as outgoing as you are you were being a little antisocial  dad even asked if there was something wrong.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> someone to talk to? my company wasnt enough? and for as outgoing as you are you were being a little antisocial  dad even asked if there was something wrong.


you were running around like a chicken with its head cut off  Your dad was but I still think it was awesome that he sat down with me and had dinner with just me. Thought that was really cool.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> we were sad you couldnt make it the other night  but was great seeing BB. It would have been even better if he wasnt working I would have had someone to talk to but I didnt feel like sitting on stage with him shooting the chit SEE YA SUNDAY!!!! Need anything? I was thinking of bringing my world famous dip.


World famous ?  Sounds good! 

KVJ? Are you bringing dip too?



kvj21075 said:


> Well then i will be giving BB the jersey if he wants it (pretty sure its an XL)
> 
> and as far as the spatula... I'll be sure to wear my oxygen tank so i can breath  will there be batter in this mix??? maybe some vanilla??? mmmmmm


He will have a mini-gasam ifyou give that to him.. I'll have to take him in the Bedroom for a few minutes 



4d2008 said:


> you were running around like a chicken with its head cut off  Your dad was but I still think it was awesome that he sat down with me and had dinner with just me. Thought that was really cool.



this is why you need a party planner...

coughcough index cough cough


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> World famous ?  Sounds good!
> 
> KVJ? Are you bringing dip too?
> 
> 
> He will have a mini-gasam ifyou give that to him.. I'll have to take him in the Bedroom for a few minutes
> 
> 
> 
> this is why you need a party planner...
> 
> coughcough index cough cough



 SPAM!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you were running around like a chicken with its head cut off  Your dad was but I still think it was awesome that he sat down with me and had dinner with just me. Thought that was really cool.



well Carolyn sfat arse wasnt going to do anything!!!!! and im sorry 



kelb said:


> World famous ?  Sounds good!
> 
> KVJ? Are you bringing dip too?
> 
> 
> He will have a mini-gasam ifyou give that to him.. I'll have to take him in the Bedroom for a few minutes
> 
> 
> 
> this is why you need a party planner...
> 
> coughcough index cough cough




if he makes dip i may or may not bring something. ill bring chips 

and if i am providing this minigasm for you i expect one in return  

stupid party cost me too much anyway!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> well Carolyn sfat arse wasnt going to do anything!!!!! and im sorry


You did a GREAT job on the party. Everyone was happy and full. I tried to get people to dance but it just wasnt that type of group I guess (at least 1 song I was able to get people out there). but you did a great job and I know your dad was very happy.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You did a GREAT job on the party. Everyone was happy and full. I tried to get people to dance but it just wasnt that type of group I guess (at least 1 song I was able to get people out there). but you did a great job and I know your dad was very happy.


yeh but i also had a bonding moment with a child   what do i do??!?!?!?


----------



## rich70

Morning!


Cards are going down. Steelers rule!!

kelb and kvj  

4d and beta


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> You did a GREAT job on the party. Everyone was happy and full. I tried to get people to dance but it just wasnt that type of group I guess (at least 1 song I was able to get people out there). but you did a great job and I know your dad was very happy.




hey there buddy remember me


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> Cards are going down. Steelers rule!!
> 
> kelb and kvj
> 
> 4d and beta


you will see....


UncleBacon said:


> hey there buddy remember me


 and why are you saying that like that? you know where I live


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> coughcough index cough cough





4d2008 said:


> SPAM!!!



PS: Kelb, you need to change the title on that page so the link shows up as something other than "index"  I forget how to do that though  :shrug:  Ask a nerd(ier person than myself) 



kvj21075 said:


> yeh but i also had a bonding moment with a child   what do i do??!?!?!?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> Cards are going down. Steelers rule!!
> 
> kelb and kvj
> 
> 4d and beta


 morning pudding muffin


----------



## dn0121

ahchoo


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> ahchoo


bless you


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> bless you



thank you


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> morning pudding muffin



 Where the hell did you get pudding muffin from?


Oh and


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Where the hell did you get pudding muffin from?
> 
> 
> Oh and


what? :shrug: i like pudding AND muffins


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> PS: Kelb, you need to change the title on that page so the link shows up as something other than "index"  I forget how to do that though  :shrug:  Ask a nerd(ier person than myself)



Someone told me but I totally dont get it


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Someone told me but I totally dont get it



Don't you design web pages? 
Note: don't go to kelb to get a web page made

I'm not sure since it looks like you used yahoo or something to make the page, but in the source code there is a place to put the title...it currently says "index".
That's what needs changed, but I'm not sure you can if you DID use something like yahoo to make your page.  Not sure how those things work :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Someone told me but I totally dont get it


try and help you sunday if you want it changed.


----------



## 4d2008

jameo


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> try and help you sunday if you want it changed.



well there ya go 
PS:


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> jameo



What?


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> well there ya go
> PS:





Jameo said:


> What?


I saw that.


----------



## 4d2008

Im taking a online course. Its called stress management. This course is stressing me out!


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> I saw that.



  It is what it is


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Im taking a online course. Its called stress management. This course is stressing me out!




I'll trade ya for my accounting 2 course


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> Cards are going down. Steelers rule!!
> 
> kelb and kvj
> 
> 4d and beta



  did you see the Cardinals maul the Panthers?  Aren't they pretty similar to Pitt?  :shrug:


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> did you see the Cardinals maul the Panthers?  Aren't they pretty similar to Pitt?  :shrug:



Um, no. Did you see the Pats destroy the Cards and Pittsburgh destroy the Pats. I do think it's gonna be a better game than everyone is expecting. But I think the Steelers will win. But thats why they play the game.


Oh and


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Um, no. Did you see the Pats destroy the Cards and Pittsburgh destroy the Pats. I do think it's gonna be a better game than everyone is expecting. But I think the Steelers will win. But thats why they play the game.
> 
> 
> Oh and



Did you see the Dolphins destroy the Pats?  

but regular season and postseason are different.  The cards did all they needed to get into the playoffs, nothing more!  have you seen larry fitzgerald and anquan boldin?  they're unstoppable.


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> Did you see the Dolphins destroy the Pats?
> 
> but regular season and postseason are different.  The cards did all they needed to get into the playoffs, nothing more!  have you seen larry fitzgerald and anquan boldin?  they're unstoppable.



You're right about Larry Fitzgerald. He is one of the best in the game. The ball just has to be within 5 yards of him to catch it. It should be a good game. 

And Steelers will win!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> You're right about Larry Fitzgerald. He is one of the best in the game. The ball just has to be within 5 yards of him to catch it. It should be a good game.
> 
> *And Steelers will win*!


nope


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> You're right about Larry Fitzgerald. He is one of the best in the game. The ball just has to be within 5 yards of him to catch it. It should be a good game.
> 
> And Steelers will win!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> nope



Don't be texting me if the Cards are winning.

Nevermind, thats not gonna happen!


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>



Hey,


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Don't be texting me if the Cards are winning.
> 
> Nevermind, thats not gonna happen!



right, cuz I don't have your number


----------



## tyky

tyky said:


> right, cuz I don't have your number



They are gonna win tho


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Don't be texting me if the Cards are winning.
> 
> Nevermind, thats not gonna happen!


you know Im going to


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> right, cuz I don't have your number



  Wait, thats not funny.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> They are gonna win tho



You're right. The Steelers are gonna win.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> you know Im going to



I'm sure everyone will be blowing my phone up.


----------



## 4d2008

hey! did you guys know it was snowing today :shrug:


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> hey! did you guys know it was snowing today :shrug:



Wanna have a smowball fight?


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> You're right. The Steelers are gonna win.


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> Wanna have a smowball fight?


wanna make smow angels


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I'm sure everyone will be blowing my phone up.



before i leave port 

and I don't even get to watch the game... I will be trying to get back to san diego..


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> wanna make smow angels



How about a big ass smowman!


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> How about a big ass smowman!


and a smowwoman and we can position them so they are


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> before i leave port
> 
> and I don't even get to watch the game... I will be trying to get back to san diego..



That sucks. Hopefully you'll get back in time to watch it.

Damn I almost forgot,


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> and a smowwoman and we can position them so they are



And give the smowman a big  for a penis


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Jameo said:


> And give the smowman a big  for a penis



Rodney Carrington:


> Who put the d### on the snowman
> And embarrassed the family?
> Could have used a Ball bat
> Cucumber or a zucchini
> But instead you used a thimble,
> Somethin' you could barely see!
> Who put the dick on the snowman,
> And made him look like me?!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> hey! did you guys know it was snowing today :shrug:



I can't believe there are no threads about this :shrug:


----------



## twinoaks207




----------



## Beta84




----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## tyky




----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


>



saw shamwows at bb&b the other day


----------



## whome20603

Good morning 

I'm home today, woohooo!! I smell the coffee brewing and the potatoes and sausage cooking and I'm about to make some eggs


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Where did half the week go?


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> saw shamwows at bb&b the other day



  I got a box for Christmas from Chasey  I haven't tried them yet tho


----------



## rich70

Morning all!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Morning all!



I love my quote being on TOP of KVJ


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> I got a box for Christmas from Chasey  I haven't tried them yet tho



Stick them outside an see if it will suck up all this snow.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I love my quote being on TOP of KVJ



Well I  you!!!


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Stick them outside an see if it will suck up all this snow.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Well I  you!!!


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>



   opps!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> opps!



right back atcha


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I love my quote being on TOP of KVJ



where is KVJ today?


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> where is KVJ today?



buried in my backyard.


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> buried in my backyard.



good to know


----------



## tyky




----------



## ovred

Hi everybody


----------



## Beta84

ovred said:


> Hi everybody



hey red!


----------



## kelb




----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


hey sugar muffin


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> hey red!
> 
> nothin like your car alarm waking you up early in the morning, with your door slightly ajar...


seriously??? wanna trade cars? mine would most likely not be broken into  im just looking out for your safety


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> hey sugar muffin



Hey Hottie Pants!!! 
Did you get my e-mail?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Hey Hottie Pants!!!
> Did you get my e-mail?


you told me it was just pms


----------



## Kittykat33

Morning all


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Hey Hottie Pants!!!
> Did you get my e-mail?


 if i have to share my aaron with you, you have to share your men with me!  oh are we having that  contest sunday night?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> you told me it was just pms



 Its PMS this week



kvj21075 said:


> if i have to share my aaron with you, you have to share your men with me!  oh are we having that  contest sunday night?



 BB thinks your hot.. he has pics of you posted all over his room. I have to take them down when you come over

HELL YEAH we are playing that game on Sunday!


----------



## tyky

Ugghhh, I could be at work but no there has to be a dayum school delay


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Ugghhh, I could be at work but no there has to be a dayum school delay



Yep this sucks!! BIG TIME... One hour and 35 minutes to go!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Its PMS this week
> 
> 
> 
> BB thinks your hot.. he has pics of you posted all over his room. I have to take them down when you come over
> 
> HELL YEAH we are playing that game on Sunday!


its ok, i know where u put the pics of me, in your panty drawer, everytime i say im going to use the bathroom, really im jsut going in there to sniff your panties.


for the game Sunday we should blindfold them like a Pepsi Coke challenge. Which is better?!?!?! bwahaha


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> its ok, i know where u put the pics of me, in your panty drawer, everytime i say im going to use the bathroom, really im jsut going in there to sniff your panties.
> 
> 
> for the game Sunday we should blindfold them like a Pepsi Coke challenge. Which is better?!?!?! bwahaha



OMFG


----------



## kelb

I think I just peed a lil in my panties....


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I think I just peed a lil in my panties....


and that is exactly why i dont wear panties!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> and that is exactly why i dont wear panties!!



UH oh...
You can't use THAT in our contest!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> UH oh...
> You can't use THAT in our contest!


but it helps keep my jaw from locking :shrug: ill jsut share yours


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Yep this sucks!! BIG TIME... One hour and 35 minutes to go!



1 more hour


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> 1 more hour



37 Minutes


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> 37 Minutes



mine goes earlier, leaving in a couple of minutes for the bus stop


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> mine goes earlier, leaving in a couple of minutes for the bus stop



  Biatch!


----------



## rich70

Morning peeps!


----------



## 4d2008

Must be lunch time. things slowed down.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Must be lunch time. things slowed down.



hmmm, what am I gonna eat for lunch today?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Must be lunch time. things slowed down.



seems like it


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> hmmm, what am I gonna eat for lunch today?



Grilled chicken sammich on a bagel with honey mustard and pickles


----------



## 4d2008

bottle of water


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Grilled chicken sammich on a bagel with honey mustard and pickles


omg the only thing that would make that better is lots and lots of cream cheese  now i have to go to wawa tonight... or a grocery store :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> bottle of water


no triscuits????


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no triscuits????


going home in a little bit to get those


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> Grilled chicken sammich on a bagel with honey mustard and pickles


mmmmmmm



kvj21075 said:


> omg the only thing that would make that better is lots and lots of cream cheese  now i have to go to wawa tonight... or a grocery store :shrug:


how are you two lookin for tonight?


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> mmmmmmm
> 
> 
> how are you two lookin for tonight?


we look sexy every night


----------



## TWLs wife

4d2008 said:


> going home in a little bit to get those





Beta84 said:


> mmmmmmm
> 
> 
> how are you two lookin for tonight?



Hi guys !!


----------



## TWLs wife

kvj21075 said:


> we look sexy every night



Hi sweety..


----------



## kvj21075

TWLs wife said:


> Hi sweety..


----------



## 4d2008

TWLs wife said:


> Hi guys !!


----------



## dn0121

M O B Yeehaaaa


----------



## TWLs wife

kvj21075 said:


>





4d2008 said:


>



We all need to meet up again,when I actally got some money..I was great getting to meet you all. Now I just need to get know you all.


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> mmmmmmm
> 
> 
> how are you two lookin for tonight?



For... what...?


----------



## kelb

OK.. I know you saw the anyone going thread but there is a reason for that.. I need to get peeps to Memories sat night.  Need a full house or Im in BIG trouble 

So.. the band rocks and the beer is cold. What more could you ask for?

so if you can help me out and want to see a good band come hang. 

Get there b4 830 and there is no cover charge 

One Louder Rocks!


----------



## tyky

I'm stuffed now


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I'm stuffed now


i was stuffed last night


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i was stuffed last night



me too


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> me too



Me there 


oh wait.. no I wasnt


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> me too


hehehehehe  i wonder if we were getting stuffed at the same time... did u think of me?


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Me there
> 
> 
> oh wait.. no I wasnt


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Me *there*
> 
> 
> oh wait.. no I wasnt



u were THERE in spirit!


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> OK.. I know you saw the anyone going thread but there is a reason for that.. I need to get peeps to Memories sat night.  Need a full house or Im in BIG trouble
> 
> So.. the band rocks and the beer is cold. What more could you ask for?
> 
> so if you can help me out and want to see a good band come hang.
> 
> Get there b4 830 and there is no cover charge
> 
> One Louder Rocks!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> hehehehehe  i wonder if we were getting stuffed at the same time... did u think of me?



prolly not, Work didn't get home from work until after 10 and it was more like 1am.

Ummm, no kitty vomit juice did not come across my mind the entire time


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 59480



and this is why you were NOT invited to the campout!


----------



## 4d2008

kitty vomit juice didnt come across my mind either.  but she came elsewhere


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> kitty vomit juice didnt come across my mind either.  but she came elsewhere



thanks for the siggy


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> thanks for the siggy


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> kitty vomit juice didnt come across my mind either.  but she came elsewhere


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> and this is why you were NOT invited to the campout!




oh you know I was just teasing you.  thats not spam anymore than me failing at getting a coffee getogether together.


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> oh you know I was just teasing you.  thats not spam anymore than me failing at getting a coffee getogether together.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> oh you know I was just teasing you. thats not spam anymore than me failing at getting a coffee getogether together.


you didnt fail? :shrug: I know of at least 4 people going :shrug:


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


>



i am sad though, i wanted to camp.  ill just have my own camp out at my lake in the back yard with a smoked brisket dinner.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> you didnt fail? :shrug: I know of at least 4 people going :shrug:



ah, I only knew of 1 and that was me.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> kitty vomit juice didnt come across my mind either.  but she came elsewhere


hehehehehehe


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Me there
> 
> 
> oh wait.. no I wasnt



Me either


----------



## 4d2008

Forums have been slow lately, wonder why


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Forums have been slow lately, wonder why



everyone is too busy reading what went down in FC, oh the drama


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> everyone is too busy reading what went down in FC, oh the drama


OH REALLY! what happened in FC


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> everyone is too busy reading what went down in FC, oh the drama


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> OH REALLY! what happened in FC



well where shall I start

ok

4d lets anybody in his myspace and kvj is a baby wah wah wah


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> well where shall I start
> 
> ok
> 
> 4d lets anybody in his myspace and kvj is a baby wah wah wah


 im reporting you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> well where shall I start
> 
> ok
> 
> 4d lets anybody in his myspace and kvj is a baby wah wah wah


I never should have let you on my page


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im reporting you!!!!!!!!!!


dont make tyky mad hun... she has toys we want to use. 


fun toys


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> im reporting you!!!!!!!!!!



I'd rather be spanked 



4d2008 said:


> I never should have let you on my page



you can delete me at anytime


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Who here likes Jim Croce?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> dont make tyky mad hun... she has toys we want to use.
> 
> 
> fun toys


ummmmmmmmmmmmm ill get my own thanks, cause then she will never see them again. but her suggestions are always appreciated


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> dont make tyky mad hun... she has toys we want to use.
> 
> 
> fun toys



So, you are just using me for my pole


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I'd rather be spanked
> 
> 
> 
> you can delete me at anytime


   youre coming feb 7th right????








or would u rather tonight?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> So, you are just using me for my pole


i use him for his pole :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> So, you are just using me for my pole


This might become my new siggy


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> youre coming feb 7th right????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or would u rather tonight?




I don't know if I wanna see that much shrinkage


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i use him for his pole :shrug:


as well as this one.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> This might become my new siggy



aww crap


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmm ill get my own thanks, cause then she will never see them again. but her suggestions are always appreciated




There was an ad in the classifieds on here about someone moving and giving away stuff for free, and sex toys was on the list..


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> So, you are just using me for my pole


 


tyky said:


> aww crap


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I don't know if I wanna see that much shrinkage


but were gonna have a jello pool!!!!


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> There was an ad in the classifieds on here about someone moving and giving away stuff for free, and sex toys was on the list..



ewwww


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> but were gonna have a jello pool!!!!



what flavor


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> what flavor


me!!!!!!


good question.... strawberry banana??


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> me!!!!!!
> 
> 
> good question.... strawberry banana??



  it doesn't really matter to me, I am not getting in the jello


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> OH REALLY! what happened in FC



something happened in FC today?


----------



## tyky




----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> Hey everybody.



good night red


----------



## 4d2008

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Beta84

my question is...is it time to go home yet?


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


ive been so lost on days lately What a week... I need longer days... With  moving in to her place, Me moving out of my place, trying to still see people and have a life, working etc etc... No time to take a crap anymore  But not complaining, its been a good week.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> ive been so lost on days lately What a week... I need longer days... With  moving in to her place, Me moving out of my place, trying to still see people and have a life, working etc etc... No time to take a crap anymore  But not complaining, its been a good week.





can't wait 'till next weekend...


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> my question is...is it time to go home yet?


I wish 


toppick08 said:


> can't wait 'till next weekend...


----------



## toppick08

later peeps..gotta' get busy...


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>



You almost won!!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> You almost won!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Happy weekend, folks  Have a good one.


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Happy weekend, folks  Have a good one.



you too


----------



## ovred

Just came by to say hi.


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> Just came by to say hi.



good gawd, I hope you went back to bed


----------



## Nanny Pam

beep beep


----------



## tyky

Nanny Pam said:


> beep beep



honk honk


----------



## ovred




----------



## twinoaks207

Super bowl tomorrow -- go Steelers!!!


----------



## ovred

Wake up folks!!!It's Super Bowl Sunday!!!


----------



## tyky




----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


>


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


>





toppick08 said:


>


----------



## tyky

Go Cardinals


----------



## twinoaks207

Cardinals fought hard but the Steelers are the winners!!!


----------



## frozenrain

twinoaks207 said:


> Cardinals fought hard but the Steelers are the winners!!!



NO No NO the Steelers did not win this' last to win thread'.  I am the winner


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


>



How 'bout some......


----------



## 4d2008

got some just now. thanks!


----------



## Beta84

That was some game last night!  The Steelers rely on their defense all season, you hear the slogan "defense wins championships", but they needed their OFFENSE to make a late drive after their defense blew a 13 point lead in the 4th.


----------



## 4d2008

I was asleep before the end of the 4th... But from what I saw it was a great game. and Im still proud to say Im a Card Fan! They did great!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I was asleep before the end of the 4th... But from what I saw it was a great game. and Im still proud to say Im a Card Fan! They did great!



oh man you missed the ending???  That sucks 

they did put on a great rally in the 4th quarter.  Fitz had been quiet most of the game, but he showed everyone why he's one of the best receivers in the league, without a doubt.


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> NO No NO the Steelers did not win this' last to win thread'.  I am the winner



Frozen

where have you been, I have missed you!


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> Frozen
> 
> where have you been, I have missed you!





I still have books for her...........


----------



## kvj21075

morning!


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> morning!


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


>


 ... i have to save my  and  for pervD lol


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> ... i have to save my  and  for pervD lol



I know............Y'all are great.....


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> I know............Y'all are great.....


and by y'all you mean ME!


----------



## whome20603

Gooooood morniiiiiiing 

Hehe, I was talking to my grandfather this weekend and he was trying to say something about watching "Larry the Cable Guy" BUT he said, "You know, that Gary the Electrician"......................


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Gooooood morniiiiiiing
> 
> Hehe, I was talking to my grandfather this weekend and he was trying to say something about watching "Larry the Cable Guy" BUT he said, "You know, that Gary the Electrician"......................


i heard gary the electrician is MUCH more funny!!!!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i heard gary the electrician is MUCH more funny!!!!



Haha, he was so serious too


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> and by y'all you mean ME!



yes....another .....don't tell


----------



## Gtmustang88

Morning all


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning all


 got it before rich


----------



## jwwb2000

Nothing like listening to Marilyn Manson first thing this morning at work.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Good mornin ye all.


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> got it before rich



Stop that


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Good mornin ye all.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Stop that


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


nice seeing you saturday!!!!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> nice seeing you saturday!!!!



It was nice seeing you guys Saturday. I'm glad I stopped by. Now it's my turn to come down your way.


Oh and


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> It was nice seeing you guys Saturday. I'm glad I stopped by. Now it's my turn to come down your way.
> 
> 
> Oh and


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>



Yup, thats what you made me when I saw you.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Yup, thats what you made me when I saw you.


PM'd ya.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Yup, thats what you made me when I saw you.



really??? i thoguht i made you


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> It was nice seeing you guys Saturday. I'm glad I stopped by. Now it's my turn to come down your way.
> 
> 
> Oh and



yep, your turn.  Good seeing you and how bout them Steelers!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> really??? i thoguht i made you


No, he got that way when I started dancing with that one chick


----------



## jwwb2000

rich70 said:


> It was nice seeing some blood shed on Saturday



:fixed:

Got that right.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> No, he got that way when I started dancing with that one chick


 wh*re!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> No, he got that way when I started dancing with that one chick



 That was hot!! All I got to say is you are the MAN!!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> No, he got that way when I started dancing with that one chick



That chick was 

wish I could have been dancing with her instead


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> Got that right.


I dont get it? 


kvj21075 said:


> wh*re!


:shrug:


rich70 said:


> That was hot!! All I got to say is you are the MAN!!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> yep, your turn.  Good seeing you and how bout them Steelers!



That was a great game. 


But don't forget the refs cheated for them


----------



## rich70

jwwb2000 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> Got that right.



 I don't get it either.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I dont get it?
> 
> :shrug:





rich70 said:


> I don't get it either.



UFC fight you big dummies


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> UFC fight you big dummies


oh yeah. didnt watch it.


----------



## rich70

jwwb2000 said:


> UFC fight you big dummies



 I got it now.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> UFC fight you big dummies


i thought u were talking about my period, but that didnt start on saturday


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> i thought u were talking about my period, but that didnt start on saturday



Ewww.


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> i thought u were talking about my period, but that didnt start on saturday



thread killer


----------



## flomaster

Anyone win this yet or you guys still waiting for me to claim the victory?


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Anyone win this yet or you guys still waiting for me to claim the victory?



We have been waiting for you  Where have you been


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> We have been waiting for you  Where have you been



Still outta town.  Been up to my ears in training.  Miss you guys.


----------



## tyky

flomaster said:


> Still outta town.  Been up to my ears in training.  Miss you guys.



Well hurry back and be safe


----------



## rich70

flomaster said:


> Still outta town.  Been up to my ears in training.  Miss you guys.



Hey, how is the weather?


----------



## flomaster

tyky said:


> Well hurry back and be safe



Will do.  I peek in when I can.  Just no time to get engulfed in the fun that is the forums.


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> thread killer


that's the goal isn't it?



rich70 said:


> Hey, how is the weather?


you stole my line


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> that's the goal isn't it?
> 
> 
> you stole my line



be nice Beta


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> be nice Beta



I am


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> I am



good boy


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> that's the goal isn't it?



Who the hell knows :shrug:

The OP hasn't even said what the prize is.


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> good boy






jwwb2000 said:


> Who the hell knows :shrug:
> 
> The OP hasn't even said what the prize is.


didn't someone say it was a lapdance from 4d?  If I won I was planning on selling it to the highest bidder.


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> didn't someone say it was a lapdance from 4d?  If I won I was planning on selling it to the highest bidder.



That wasn't from the Original Thread Starter


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> didn't someone say it was a lapdance from 4d?  If I won I was planning on selling it to the highest bidder.


no way!!!! we would give it to the biggest, ugliest, smelliest, DUDE :O)


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> you stole my line



 I had you in mind when I posted it.


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> That wasn't from the Original Thread Starter



That's it, I am gonna send Tater a Myspace message asking the prize


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> no way!!!! we would give it to the biggest, ugliest, smelliest, DUDE :O)



But he would enjoy that too much :shrug:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Dear Kris,
I seem to recall you having a recipe to avoid day-after headaches (hangover ).  I'd love if you share it 
I seem to be more susceptible to them in my old age


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> But he would enjoy that too much :shrug:


Only if the guys name was "O", otherwise he would not


----------



## flomaster

rich70 said:


> Hey, how is the weather?



No colder or warmer than your way so not need to stick it to you guys and being annoying!


----------



## rich70

flomaster said:


> No colder or warmer than your way so not need to stick it to you guys and being annoying!


----------



## tyky

tyky said:


> That's it, I am gonna send Tater a Myspace message asking the prize



Tater answered back

A date with Pete. On Pete, of course


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Only if the guys name was "O", otherwise he would not






OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> Tater answered back
> 
> A date with Pete. On Pete, of course



I guess I could sell that prize too :shrug:

probably won't get as much as i would for a 4d lapdance though


----------



## SingerLady

Did I win?


----------



## Beta84

SingerLady said:


> Did I win?



maybe next time


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Tater answered back
> 
> A date with Pete. On Pete, of course



Wow, you almost won again!


Oh


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>



you started it


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


>



  so how's today lookin?  i think u've ditched me 4 times in the past week+


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you started it



no u did when you  apparently i dont have the right equipment!!!



rich70 said:


>



 hows it going sexy?



Beta84 said:


> so how's today lookin?  i think u've ditched me 4 times in the past week+



and im sooooo sorry, youre not busy tonight? wanna make dinner over there? PervD will be busy till like 7- so if i get to your place by 6 we can have dinner at 7.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> and im sooooo sorry, youre not busy tonight? wanna make dinner over there? PervD will be busy till like 7- so if i get to your place by 6 we can have dinner at 7.



cool beans.  that'll give us time to cook and  before he comes by.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> cool beans. that'll give us time to cook and  before he comes by.


----------



## tyky

another boring day at home


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


h emeant cook and dance.... DANCE!!!! cuase he loves to dance to my beautiful singing


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> h emeant cook and dance.... DANCE!!!! cuase he loves to dance to my beautiful singing



exactly!  and the only dance i can do is 
  I wish I could dance like this -->


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> another boring day at home



.........


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> .........



well maybe not as boring since there is  to clean up every hour


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> well maybe not as boring since there is  to clean up every hour


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


>


if shes the one  i dont think youre going to want to be  with her, just


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> if shes the one  i dont think youre going to want to be  with her, just



:shrug:

I'm flexible....


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>



at least is is my 2 y/o daughter, she doesn't like to get messy and asks for the trash can, my son on the other hand at her age he would not have cared to get it on him  

If it is truly a 24 hour bug, we only have until 2:30


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Wow, you almost won again!
> 
> 
> Oh



 You get my text, I changed my cell phone number.

Morning all


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> You get my text, I changed my cell phone number.
> 
> Morning all



 Yea I got it but it came from your old number


----------



## Kittykat33

Hey J!! I am about to send you a picture. Let me know if you get it.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Yea I got it but it came from your old number


Old number ends today, just sent it from there so you knew who it was



Kittykat33 said:


> Hey J!! I am about to send you a picture. Let me know if you get it.



ok


----------



## toppick08

Gtmustang88 said:


> Old number ends today, just sent it from there so you knew who it was
> 
> 
> 
> ok





I'll let you see mine..if you let me see yours...


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> Frozen
> 
> where have you been, I have missed you!





toppick08 said:


> I still have books for her...........


Very nice thing to say. 
I have been on and off but lots of things to do at the mo. My daughter was a bit poorly too for  last couple of days but she is back at school today.
Hope you are well!


Toppick-I have had a lot going on lately-will pm you.You are very sweet and kind. Thankyou


oh I am the winner!


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Very nice thing to say.
> I have been on and off but lots of things to do at the mo. My daughter was a bit poorly too for  last couple of days but she is back at school today.
> Hope you are well!
> 
> 
> Toppick-I have had a lot going on lately-will pm you.You are very sweet and kind. Thankyou
> 
> 
> oh I am the winner!



glad your back


----------



## pcjohnnyb

frozenrain said:


> oh I am the winner!



I have to disagree with that 


Good to see you on again


----------



## MyPersonalDecoy

tyky said:


> glad *your* back



YOU'RE you big dummy!


----------



## tyky

MyPersonalDecoy said:


> YOU'RE you big dummy!



  You got me, but why would I capitalize it


----------



## 4d2008

Im starting to think there will never be a winner


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Im starting to think there will never be a winner



That's what I was thinking the time I had the last post and knocked this stupid thread down to the 3rd page of chit-chat and it was still resurfaced.


----------



## SingerLady

Did I Win Yet?


----------



## 4d2008

SingerLady said:


> Did I Win Yet?


YES! 

Oh darn... No


----------



## toppick08




----------



## rich70




----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## SingerLady

What About Now?


----------



## tyky

SingerLady said:


> What About Now?



yup, your the winner


----------



## Beta84

SingerLady said:


> What About Now?



yep you win.  your prize is some free sand on saturday.  i'll give it to you personally.  CONGRATS!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> yep you win.  your prize is some free sand on saturday.  *i'll give it to you personally*.  CONGRATS!



Are you flirting 

Go Gators


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> yep you win. your prize is some free sand on saturday. i'll give it to you personally. CONGRATS!


Thats my sand! (does she know about sat?)


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Thats my sand! (does she know about sat?)



Well I'm stealin some!!

(i don't know that's why i didn't get into specifics about when or where said sand exchange would occur!  lol)


----------



## GypsyQueen

:singingsoftly: Oh the weather outside is the the weather....


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Thats my sand! (does she know about sat?)



can I play in your sand


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> :singingsoftly: Oh the weather outside is the the weather....



you like singing that don't you 

i've missed you lately don't ever leave me again


----------



## SingerLady

4d2008 said:


> Thats my sand! (does she know about sat?)



Huh? whats going on sat???? hey tel Kvj to go into the wedding ring thread i found a ring very similar to the one she wants for an incredible price!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> can I play in your sand



 No, it's mine!


----------



## SingerLady

Come on i wanna know about SATURDAY! please........


----------



## jwwb2000

SingerLady said:


> Huh? whats going on sat???? hey tel Kvj to go into the wedding ring thread i found a ring very similar to the one she wants for an incredible price!




They are getting married


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> :singingsoftly: Oh the weather outside is the the weather....





tyky said:


> can I play in your sand


of course 


SingerLady said:


> Huh? whats going on sat???? hey tel Kvj to go into the wedding ring thread i found a ring very similar to the one she wants for an incredible price!


She wont be on today probably 
(pissed me off last night- I pretended we were going to do something kinky - got her naked - tied her up - and I left)


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> They are getting married



yep!!!  no (not yet)...kvj just has a ring she really likes and wants to buy it while it's on a deep discount sale.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> of course
> 
> She wont be on today probably
> (pissed me off last night- I pretended we were going to do something kinky - got her naked - tied her up - and I left)


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> She wont be on today probably
> (pissed me off last night- I pretended we were going to do something kinky - got her naked - tied her up - and I left)


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> yep!!!  no (not yet)...kvj just has a ring she really likes and wants to buy it while it's on a deep discount sale.


----------



## SingerLady

4d2008 said:


> She wont be on today probably
> (pissed me off last night- I pretended we were going to do something kinky - got her naked - tied her up - and I left)



And ya left out whats happening Sat?


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


>



He must have been in chat last night


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> She wont be on today probably
> (pissed me off last night- I pretended we were going to do something kinky - got her naked - tied her up - and I left)



This is just what you have to do when a female doesn't realize you need a little alone time.


----------



## 4d2008

SingerLady said:


> And ya left out whats happening Sat?


pm was sent.


tyky said:


> He must have been in chat last night


Ive been staying outta chat. More in there then on the forums.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> pm was sent.
> 
> Ive been staying outta chat. More in there then on the forums.



Maybe it follows you


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Maybe it follows you


No, I never had any but it seemed like everyone else was so I never went back


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> He must have been in chat last night


  yeah i had to leave that was too much for me!



4d2008 said:


> pm was sent.
> 
> Ive been staying outta chat. More in there then on the forums.


I haven't seen any of that in chat :shrug:


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


> you like singing that don't you
> 
> i've missed you lately don't ever leave me again



You remember what that is from right?



4d2008 said:


> of course
> 
> She wont be on today probably
> (pissed me off last night- I pretended we were going to do something kinky - got her naked - tied her up - and I left)





And yeah right.


----------



## SingerLady

Party On Wayne...........party On Garth......... Whoop Whoop!!!!


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> You remember what that is from right?



no i don't...at least i don't remember, i just know u've texted it to me before.  what's it from???


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> yeah i had to leave that was too much for me!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any of that in chat :shrug:


no, just the chat people (behind the scenes crap)... Im staying outta it all.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


> no i don't...at least i don't remember, i just know u've texted it to me before.  what's it from???



Forgetting Sarah Marshall, duh.


----------



## tyky

SingerLady said:


> Party On Wayne...........party On Garth......... Whoop Whoop!!!!



OMG, 4d you invited her 





























j/k


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> no, just the chat people (behind the scenes crap)... Im staying outta it all until Saturday, when all the freaky somd stalkerazi will be in full effect.



:fixed:


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> :fixed:



I thought you were smokin in that pic


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> I thought you were smokin in that pic



Thanks.


----------



## SingerLady

tyky said:


> OMG, 4d you invited her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k



GEE THANKS!   SHAMMMMWOW!


----------



## tyky

SingerLady said:


> GEE THANKS!   SHAMMMMWOW!


----------



## SingerLady

tyky said:


>



I'm kinda excited! I don't get out much and if I do it's with the baby. So this adult time is sure needed!


----------



## 4d2008

SingerLady said:


> I'm kinda excited! I don't get out much and if I do it's with the baby. So this adult time is sure needed!


Hope you are ready for this


----------



## tyky

SingerLady said:


> I'm kinda excited! I don't get out much and if I do it's with the baby. So this adult time is sure needed!



Can't wait to meet ya


----------



## SingerLady

4d2008 said:


> Hope you are ready for this



Oh I'm ready!


----------



## SingerLady

tyky said:


> Can't wait to meet ya



I know I can't wait for you to meet me either! I'm F*ckin awesome!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> no, just the chat people (behind the scenes crap)... Im staying outta it all.


ohhh... 
:shrug:



GypsyQueen said:


> Forgetting Sarah Marshall, duh.


Ohhh duh...:dur:  self imposed 



SingerLady said:


> I'm kinda excited! I don't get out much and if I do it's with the baby. So this adult time is sure needed!






4d2008 said:


> Hope you are ready for this


Nobody is ever ready for their first time at one of these 



SingerLady said:


> Oh I'm ready!


oh, we'll see about that...


----------



## tyky

SingerLady said:


> I know I can't wait for you to meet me either! I'm F*ckin awesome!



 I'm sure you are


----------



## whome20603




----------



## SingerLady

tyky said:


> I'm sure you are



Oh but I am! I can hang with the cool people, I can talk the slang drink the goose and get jiggy wit it, (nana nana nana na getting jiggy wit it) I'm one cool cat ya dig!!!   

Haha, ya no.........but I'm outgoing we should all get along well!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> Nobody is ever ready for their first time at one of these



Is it bring your own swing and pole this time, or what?


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Is it bring your own swing and pole this time, or what?



are you making fun of me


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> are you making fun of me



Not even a little bit 
 not even sure how you came up with that one. lol


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Not even a little bit
> not even sure how you came up with that one. lol


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Is it bring your own swing and pole this time, or what?


I hope "someone" brings at least the pole back :hint hint: (I promise Ill keep the pics only on my computer and not on myspace)  BUT THE PICS OF THE "PLUNGE" AS WELL AS VIDEO IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOING ON MYSPACE!!!! Giving fair warning now!!! Ill make sure everyone has a chance to pic n choose what gets put on though.


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning


 hey sexy


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> hey sexy



  How are you on this fine brisk morning? Keeping warm I hope.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> How are you on this fine brisk morning? Keeping warm I hope.


nope- cold since ive left bed ( but i do have my heater on full blast!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Can I Win This Dammed Thread Please!!!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Can I Win This Dammed Thread Please!!!!



No!


----------



## tyky




----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Morning


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


>



harder please


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Are you going to O.C. for the car show this year? I'm gonna start looking for a place.


And


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> harder please



That wasn't nice of you.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> That wasn't nice of you.



:shrug:


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> :shrug:



What?


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> What?



What wasn't nice?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Are you going to O.C. for the car show this year? I'm gonna start looking for a place.
> 
> 
> And



I think so. Work is sending me on another 4 month rotation right when I am done with this one. It is in Norfolk, so I should be around. Lol, i am sick of traveling, been doing it nonstop since end of the summer. Least when I go back to school in august, i won't be traveling anymore or as much.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> What wasn't nice?



You told him to  me harder.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> You told him to  me harder.



No, I meant for him to  ME harder


----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


> No, I meant for him to  ME harder


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> No, I meant for him to  ME harder


its harder, lower!


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> its harder, lower!



Oh, please forgive me


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> its harder, lower!



(joey voice) how you doing?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> No, I meant for him to  ME harder




Then I'm sorry


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Then I'm sorry


----------



## Beta84




----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> (joey voice) how you doing?


rachel voice- im doing pretty good baby, how bout you?


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


>





Damn! Sorry I got carried away with the 's.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Damn! Sorry I got carried away with the 's.


​


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> I think so. Work is sending me on another 4 month rotation right when I am done with this one. It is in Norfolk, so I should be around. Lol, i am sick of traveling, been doing it nonstop since end of the summer. Least when I go back to school in august, i won't be traveling anymore or as much.



I just found out what weekend it is. Now I don't know if I can go. I'll have my daughter that weekend. Or I just might take her. She likes looking a cars.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I just found out what weekend it is. Now I don't know if I can go. I'll have my daughter that weekend. Or I just might take her. She likes looking a cars.



Just make sure so and so don't go, haha. He keeps wanting to come out here and i just ignore it. Definitely not putting up with that out here. 
When i went for a run on the beach yesterday, they had a model photoshoot. I love this place, haha.


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## rich70

I bet you thought you won!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> I bet you thought you won!


I WAS DOING SO GOOD!!!!!!!! For making me lose you need to be at home depot today at 3pm in waldork!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I bet you thought you won!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I WAS DOING SO GOOD!!!!!!!! For making me lose you need to be at home depot today at 3pm in waldork!



I'm in Waldork every day at 3. I work there.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I'm in Waldork every day at 3. I work there.


u work at home depot?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> u work at home depot?



No, I ment I work in Waldorf.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> No, I ment I work in Waldorf.


hehehe


----------



## tyky

My belly is full, I love Linda's


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> My belly is full, I love Linda's


Linda's is outstanding for B-fast...


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Linda's is outstanding for B-fast...



Yes it is, although we go so much we don't even order anymore, Claire always knows what we want


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Yes it is, although we go so much we don't even order anymore, Claire always knows what we want


I dont go there enough  been there 2 maybe 3 times... but it is great.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Linda's is outstanding for B-fast...


ive never been


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ive never been


after the bed is picked up in the am and before shopping we can go.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I dont go there enough  been there 2 maybe 3 times... but it is great.



I go at east once a week


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> I go at east once a week


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


>


ok thats it im voting u as sluttiest forumite!


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> ok thats it im voting u as sluttiest forumite!



....have been from the start......


----------



## Beta84




----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Yes it is, although we go so much we don't even order anymore, Claire always knows what we want



That's how it was for grandma and I at Perkins, when I was younger...then they closed down


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> That's how it was for grandma and I at Perkins, when I was younger...then they closed down



OMG, Perkins was the place to go when I was in HS, we had fun times there.  Even kicked out some nights too.  I miss that place


----------



## 4d2008

When I lived in Whidbey every sunday the boys n I would go to this little mom n pop place for B-fast... Then in Oklahoma every sunday I would take them to Dunkin Donuts... Now I dont do anything like that


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> When I lived in Whidbey every sunday the boys n I would go to this little mom n pop place for B-fast... Then in Oklahoma every sunday I would take them to Dunkin Donuts... Now I dont do anything like that



  I don't know how you do it, I couldn't stand it


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I don't know how you do it, I couldn't stand it


I drink and smoke...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> I drink and smoke...



I want to laugh, but its sad 
Soon you'll be back with them though, right?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> When I lived in Whidbey every sunday the boys n I would go to this little mom n pop place for B-fast... Then in Oklahoma every sunday I would take them to Dunkin Donuts... Now I dont do anything like that



uhhmmmmm i love breakfast



4d2008 said:


> I *am slowly killing myself*...



:fixed:



pcjohnnyb said:


> I want to laugh, but its sad
> Soon you'll be back with them though, right?



 do not encourage him leaving me!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I drink and smoke...



At least they are old enough to talk on the phone!  You should get them set up and use Skype, do they have a computer?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> At least they are old enough to talk on the phone! You should get them set up and use Skype, do they have a computer?


no,  Skype is awesome... a thousand times better then yahoo video


----------



## kvj21075

how do they not have a computer?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> how do they not have a computer?


they do but I think they are still on dial up.. and with my oldest sons escapades with pics n videos via cell phone I dont think he is aloud to touch the cpu anymore either...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> they do but I think they are still on dial up.. and with my oldest sons escapades with pics n videos via cell phone I dont think he is aloud to touch the cpu anymore either...


awww so much like his dad 





good god, u sure u want to go back and deal with that? hehe j/k


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> they do but I think they are still on dial up.. and with my oldest sons escapades with pics n videos via cell phone I dont think he is aloud to touch the cpu anymore either...



rut roh!

Well at least there is always the good ole telephone


----------



## Gtmustang88

kids these days


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


> kids these days



My 6 year old son and I were in Walmart yesterday and he wanted these Camo tennis shoes and I told him no and he kept insisting and since he is spoiled I said yes, well he wears a size 1 and they didn't have a 1 so he said the 2 fit, I was in a hurry and took his word for it and bought them.  I got a call from school this morning to bring him a pair of shoes that fit, they were falling off when he walked.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> My 6 year old son and I were in Walmart yesterday and he wanted these Camo tennis shoes and I told him no and he kept insisting and since he is spoiled I said yes, well he wears a size 1 and they didn't have a 1 so he said the 2 fit, I was in a hurry and took his word for it and bought them. I got a call from school this morning to bring him a pair of shoes that fit, they were falling off when he walked.


My youngest son (7) gets home from school everyday, strips down into underwear and chills... He hates clothes I guess :shrug:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> My youngest son (7) gets home from school everyday, strips down into underwear and chills... He hates clothes I guess :shrug:



I'm not 7, nor your son


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> My youngest son (7) gets home from school everyday, strips down into underwear and chills... *He hates clothes *I guess :shrug:





going native is most bestest.........


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> My youngest son (7) gets home from school everyday, strips down into underwear and chills... He hates clothes I guess :shrug:


i did that when i lived in brandywine, as soon as i was half way in the door all clothing came off, my neighbors loved me


----------



## tyky

My daughter (2) calls her boobies apples, last night I took a shower and she came into my closet while I was getting dressed and asked why my apples were bigger than hers

apples came from nipples


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> My daughter (2) calls her boobies apples, last night I took a shower and she came into my closet while I was getting dressed and asked why my apples were bigger than hers
> 
> apples came from nipples


i thought apples came from trees


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i thought apples came from trees



 they do


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Boy do I love me some apples


----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


> they do


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Boy do I love me some apples


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Boy do I love me some apples


I was going to go there but seeing how we were talking about a little girl I figured it be best I keep my mouth shut.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I was going to go there but seeing how we were talking about a little girl I figured it be best I keep my mouth shut.


:shrug: 


and, we understand, it would be coming from you


----------



## tyky

OMG, Panasonic just sent hubby a $1000 rebate on a 103" plasma   I am hiding the checkbook  that bring the price down to 63K


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> I was going to go there but seeing how we were talking about a little girl I figured it be best I keep my mouth shut.



Yeah....that crossed my mind, but since we were talking about tyky's, I figured it was safe to go there


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> OMG, Panasonic just sent hubby a $1000 rebate on a 103" plasma   I am hiding the checkbook  that bring the price down to 63K



I can't even fathom how something that big could also give off good picture quality, but I guess for 63k dollars :shrug:


----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


> OMG, Panasonic just sent hubby a $1000 rebate on a 103" plasma   I am hiding the checkbook  that bring the price down to 63K



 Couldn't imagine that. I am pretty happy with my 50 inch and thought I was living life.


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I can't even fathom how something that big could also give off good picture quality, but I guess for 63k dollars :shrug:



I just wander how anyone gets that indoors.  I just looked at the pics of it, it's massive


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


> Couldn't imagine that. I am pretty happy with my 50 inch and thought I was living life.



Me too, all we have in our house is flat screens but nothing that big


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> PervD just sent me a text. I just looked at the pics of him, he's massive


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I just wander how anyone gets that indoors.  I just looked at the pics of it, it's massive



Good point 
well...how tall is it?  I wouldn't THINK it could be taller than a door


----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


> I just wander how anyone gets that indoors.  I just looked at the pics of it, it's massive



Maybe its like a ship where you have to cut a hole in the hull to remove big items. Just cut a hole in the side of the house

Its probably measured in widescreen, so I am sure you can get it in the house through double doors or something.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


 were over!


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Good point
> well...how tall is it?  I wouldn't THINK it could be taller than a door



Specifications
DISPLAY
Screen Size (Diagonal) 102.5-inch
Aspect Ratio 16:9
Effective Display Area (W x H) 2,269 x 1,277 mm (89.3" x 50.3")
Resolution (H x V) 1,920 x 1,080 pixels
Pixel Pitch (H x V) 1.182 x 1.182 mm
Contrast Ratio 5,000:1
Gradation 4,096 steps (equivalent)
SIGNAL COMPATIBILITY
Scan Rate Horizontal frequency: 15 — 110 kHz; Vertical frequency: 48 —120 Hz
PC Signal Compatibility
(UXGA and over resolution: compressed)
Supported Video Standards NTSC, PAL, PAL 60, SECAM, Modified NTSC
Video Signal Compatibility 525 (480)/60i, 60p; 625 (575)/50i, 50p; 750 (720)/60p, 50p;
1125 (1080)/60i, 50i, 24p, 24sF, 25p, 30p, 60p, 50p; 1250 (1080)/50i
INPUT/OUTPUT
Fixed Terminals
PC IN Mini D-sub 15pin x 1; Analog RGB/Component; Plug & Play (VESA DDC 2B)
AUDIO IN M3 jack x 1
SERIAL D-sub 9-pin x 1, External control, RS-232C compatible
Interchangeable Terminals
Vacant
Slot2
Slot1
TH-103PF10UK/WK/CK/TK/RK
TH-103PF10EK
HDMI In x 2
DVI-D In (DVI 24-pin x 1), Audio In (M3 jack x 1; L/R: 0.5 Vrms)
Slot3 Component In (BNC x 3, Analog RGB/Component),
Audio In (L/R) (RCA pin jack x 2)
SOUND
Audio Output Line Out (L/R)
ELECTRICAL
Power Requirements 220 - 240 V AC, 50 Hz/60 Hz
Power Consumption 1,550 W (TH-103PF10UK); 1,500 W (TH-103PF10EK/WK/CK/TK/RK)
MECHANICAL
Dimensions (W x H x D*1) 2,414 x 1,421 x 127.5 mm (95.0" x 55.9" x 5.0")
Weight (approx.) 220 kg (485 lbs.)
OPERATING ENVIRONMENT
Temperature 0°C — 40°C (32°F — 104°F)
Humidity 20% — 80% (Non condensation)
Altitude 0 — 2,400 m (0 — 7,800 feet)


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> were over!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



I have already seen in IRL


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> were over!


Didnt I already dump you in the friday thread?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I have already seen in IRL


 Thats right 

Guess I just lied about the massive thing huh


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Specifications
> DISPLAY
> Screen Size (Diagonal) 102.5-inch
> Aspect Ratio 16:9
> Effective Display Area (W x H) 2,269 x 1,277 mm (89.3" x 50.3")



nice...i was an inch off, exactly, with my estimated height 
It'll fit in a door.

edit: mechanical height : 55.9"
Still, will fit in a door


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Thats right
> 
> Guess I just lied about the massive thing huh


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>



 You are a big goof!!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> You are a big goof!!



are you coming tomorrow?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> are you coming tomorrow?


he said no


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> he said no



Chasey said she's not either


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Chasey said she's not either


I noticed


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> he said no




That is because he heard the reminder of waxing the ass grass and back.


----------



## SingerLady

Did I Win Yet?


----------



## Gtmustang88

SingerLady said:


> Did I Win Yet?



no


----------



## yankee44

Gtmustang88 said:


> no



You did not either!


----------



## 4d2008

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​











k-I feel better.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Soooo.....yeah.


----------



## tyky




----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


>



So, to make this interesting, has anyone ever accidentally had their phone call someone and that person heard something they shouldn't have?  Or, vice versa?  GF just accidentally called and left a message of her doing lord knows what


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> So, to make this interesting, has anyone ever accidentally had their phone call someone and that person heard something they shouldn't have?  Or, vice versa?  GF just accidentally called and left a message of her doing lord knows what



  no luckily I have done that YET!  Did B say something bad?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> no luckily I have done that YET!  Did B say something bad?



  Not that I could hear.  Listened to part of the message, but I asked if she meant to call as soon as it stopped ringing (texted her) and when she finally got the text she said no...then she said she was just talking to the baby (babysitting) when I asked what she was doing (not that I would have any reason to suspect anything foul, but it's more fun to keep her on her toes )


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> are you coming tomorrow?



No, I have my daughter this weekend and I don't think she's old enough to witness a party yet. So I'll take her to Chuckie Cheese insted.


----------



## rich70

yankee44 said:


> You did not either!



Neither did you.


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Not that I could hear.  Listened to part of the message, but I asked if she meant to call as soon as it stopped ringing (texted her) and when she finally got the text she said no...then she said she was just talking to the baby (babysitting) when I asked what she was doing (not that I would have any reason to suspect anything foul, but it's more fun to keep her on her toes )



YOu should tell her you heard everything she said


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Neither did you.



Nor you. I am bored.....


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> YOu should tell her you heard everything she said



I'll probably do that later since I said I didn't finish listening yet, but she'll know I'm FOS.  I can't trick her anymore cuz she knows me so damn well


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'll probably do that later since I said I didn't finish listening yet, but she'll know I'm FOS.  I can't trick her anymore cuz she knows me so damn well



I suck at keeping a straight face LOL


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Nor you. I am bored.....



 Take that!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Take that!



No


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I suck at keeping a straight face LOL



I'm pretty good at that, but I'll PM you a funny example of when I just didn't seal the deal.


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm pretty good at that, but I'll PM you a funny example of when I just didn't seal the deal.



 that was funny


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> Hi everybody


----------



## ovred

It's me again.


----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


> It's me again.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



How is the butt cheek doing


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> How is the butt cheek doing


tender.


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>



 Good morning cuddlecakes!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Morning





Morning all


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Good morning!
I hope everyone got a chance to enjoy a little warm weather.  We took a ride around town and then ended up (unexpectedly) walking the beach at a local park   Finished the weekend out well, that's for sure


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Good morning!
> I hope everyone got a chance to enjoy a little warm weather.  We took a ride around town and then ended up (unexpectedly) walking the beach at a local park   Finished the weekend out well, that's for sure



Glad to hear you had a good weekend, I did to

But then this morning I get a call from the bank saying my checkcard has been comprimised (sp) and it'll be 7-10 days before a new one arrives

I have got to get a credit card


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Glad to hear you had a good weekend, I did to
> 
> But then this morning I get a call from the bank saying my checkcard has been comprimised (sp) and it'll be 7-10 days before a new one arrives
> 
> I have got to get a credit card



That sucks big time.
Maybe just get two debit cards, with seperate accounts :shrug:
I know that B isn't allowed another credit card for awhile  , but if you can be responsible then there's really no reason NOT to have one, IMO


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> That sucks big time.
> Maybe just get two debit cards, with seperate accounts :shrug:
> I know that B isn't allowed another credit card for awhile  , but if you can be responsible then there's really no reason NOT to have one, IMO



I can get one but hubby believes if you don't have the money you shouldn't charge it, he hates paying interest, He wouldn't even finance a vehicle until 3 years ago LOL, now we have 2 vehicle loans and a mortgage, I don't let him see the interest charges


----------



## Gtmustang88

I put everything on credit card and pay it all off at the end of the month.


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


> I put everything on credit card and pay it all off at the end of the month.



That's what I am thinking about doing, I think he is now considering it, paying it off before finance charges kick in


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Gtmustang88 said:


> I put everything on credit card and pay it all off at the end of the month.





tyky said:


> That's what I am thinking about doing, I think he is now considering it, paying it off before finance charges kick in




Maybe should have specified...that is part of the "being responsible" thing 
You get behind on one payment and you're bound to keep slipping further and further in debt


----------



## Gtmustang88

pcjohnnyb said:


> Maybe should have specified...that is part of the "being responsible" thing
> You get behind on one payment and you're bound to keep slipping further and further in debt



Got to learn sometime I have been doing it since I was 16. Also if the "being responsible" thing is a problem, get the credit card company to put like a 200 or 500 dollar limit on the card.


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


> Got to learn sometime I have been doing it since I was 16. Also if the "being responsible" thing is a problem, get the credit card company to put like a *200 or 500 dollar limit on the card*.



I wouldn't get thru the week with that


----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


> I wouldn't get thru the week with that


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I wouldn't get thru the week with that



Yeah....that reminds me that I still need to call and get mine higher...
500 was the starting limit and I have to pay it off a few times a month to make sure I don't hit/go over the mark


----------



## whome20603

...bubblegum wine...


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> ...bubblegum wine...



huh


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> huh



Johnny has a new hobby


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Johnny has a new hobby



oh!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

whome20603 said:


> ...bubblegum wine...



Now that you done ruined the surprise...
who here would drink bubblegum-flavored wine, if it could be made somehow?



whome20603 said:


> Johnny has a new hobby



PS: My welches wine was a hit at a party this weekend


----------



## whome20603

pcjohnnyb said:


> Now that you done ruined the surprise...
> who here would drink bubblegum-flavored wine, if it could be made somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> PS: My welches wine was a hit at a party this weekend



Oops, sorry to burst your bubblegum wine

_Welches_ wine? What flavor did you use, cran-apple??


----------



## toppick08




----------



## pcjohnnyb

whome20603 said:


> Oops, sorry to burst your bubblegum wine
> 
> _Welches_ wine? What flavor did you use, cran-apple??



No, silly goose...you can't use things with artificial flavoring.
Gotta be all-natural (well, that's the easiest way to put it ) and preservative free (again, in general, but there are exceptions to that). 
Just regular grape   Thought I'm working on a couple other ones   rasp-grape and peach-grape 
We'll see though, peach/grape failed once already


----------



## whome20603

pcjohnnyb said:


> No, silly goose...you can't use things with artificial flavoring.
> Gotta be all-natural (well, that's the easiest way to put it ) and preservative free (again, in general, but there are exceptions to that).
> Just regular grape   Thought I'm working on a couple other ones   rasp-grape and peach-grape
> We'll see though, peach/grape failed once already



Keep trying dear Johnny. Seems like we've got our own "Juice Man" on the forums


----------



## kelb




----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


>






how ya been?


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> how ya been?



No complaints...just been working (I think you know a little something about that )


----------



## tyky




----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


>



???


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> ???



what


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> what



That's what I'm thinking: what? I can't see what you posted from youtube


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> That's what I'm thinking: what? I can't see what you posted from youtube



oh dayum, sorry

Its a really fat dude dancing to Beyonce in a leotard (sp)


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


>



shut up, you know you liked it


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


>



No fair 



tyky said:


> oh dayum, sorry
> 
> Its a really fat dude dancing to Beyonce in a leotard (sp)



Hehe, I bet it's too hot for me to watch at work anyways


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> No fair



if you can't see it then you should consider yourself lucky!!


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> if you can't see it then you should consider yourself lucky!!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> if you can't see it then you should consider yourself lucky!!



Here is one you might like better


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> Here is one you might like better



wtf!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> wtf!



talented


----------



## Midnight

tyky said:


> Here is one you might like better




I love it! Someone needs to find Justin Timberlake doing it on SNL.


----------



## tyky

Midnight said:


> I love it! Someone needs to find Justin Timberlake doing it on SNL.



here ya go


----------



## Beta84

Midnight said:


> I love it! Someone needs to find Justin Timberlake doing it on SNL.



stop giving her ideas!


----------



## whome20603




----------



## tyky




----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


>



Wow...she almost won


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Wow...she almost won



almost


----------



## GypsyQueen

I really haven't been in this thread much lately.  Who is winning?

Oh its me, thats right. I didnt miss much.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> almost


You've got mail 

And  GQ, though I didn't feel like quoting you


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> Morning


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Morning


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

lets get drunk and play "i kissed a girl" again


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>





kvj21075 said:


>



 Morning hunnybunny!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>



Whats going on buddy?


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Whats going on buddy?



Not too much. Just waiting for the weekend to come. How's the west coast?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning hunnybunny!


good morning smchoopie woopie ;o)


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Not too much. Just waiting for the weekend to come. How's the west coast?



Has been raining a lot the last week, and suppose to continue on through next week. I am also ready for the weekend to come too.


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> lets get drunk and play "i kissed a girl" again


----------



## tyky




----------



## kelb

I'm is SUCH a bad mood today... ever have one of those days where life just shiats on your head? UGH

Someone cheer me up!!!!! :


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> I'm is SUCH a bad mood today... ever have one of those days where life just shiats on your head? UGH



I can't say I have...

picture the dream.
That should at least make you laugh enough to cheer you up


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> I'm is SUCH a bad mood today... *ever have one of those days where life just shiats on your head? UGH*
> Someone cheer me up!!!!! :



yes..life's a biatch, then you die....


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'm is SUCH a bad mood today... ever have one of those days where life just shiats on your head? UGH
> 
> Someone cheer me up!!!!! :


wanna see my boobies?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> wanna see my boobies?


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> yes..life's a biatch, then you die....


Well thank you for cheering me up! 


kvj21075 said:


> wanna see my boobies?



Yes please
240-417-**** please text me


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Well thank you for cheering me up!
> 
> 
> Yes please
> 240-417-**** please text me


debating if you is serious, i have no problem sending u my boobs!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> debating if you is serious, i have no problem sending u my boobs!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


youve got boobs in your inbox....


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> youve got boobs in your inbox....


----------



## kelb

Not only did I get boobs in my box but a new siggy as well!

Ok.. my day just got a little better!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Not only did I get boobs in my box but a new siggy as well!
> 
> Ok.. my day just got a little better!


sooooooo uhmmmm whatcha doing tonight 





p.s. no sharing!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> sooooooo uhmmmm whatcha doing tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. no sharing!



I would never share!!!!!!!! Are your boobs fake? 



Nothing. I was supposed to do something but I'm doing it next week now! I'm free


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I would never share!!!!!!!! Are your boobs fake?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. I was supposed to do something but I'm doing it next week now! I'm free


 no- they isnt fake! many people ask when they see bare pics of them, they is too small to be fake  lol




ugh- im cleaning my place tonight  tomorrow i might be vday shopping!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> no- they isnt fake! many people ask when they see bare pics of them, they is too small to be fake  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh- im cleaning my place tonight  tomorrow i might be vday shopping!



F*** V-D


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> F*** V-D



Who wants V-D anyway?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> F*** V-D


yeh i hate VD too- but after sleeping with PervD u just have to lear nto live with the shots and ointments


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> yeh i hate VD too- but after sleeping with PervD u just have to learn to live with the shots and ointments


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> yeh i hate VD too- but after sleeping with PervD u just have to lear nto live with the shots and ointments





I am really going to have to clean the pole now


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> wanna see my boobies?



Ummm,  YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I am really going to have to clean the pole now



yeh, thats how i got the VD, just wasnt your pole, it was PervD's 



rich70 said:


> Ummm,  YES!!!!!!!!!!




 bad boy!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> yeh, thats how i got the VD, just wasnt your pole, it was PervD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad boy!



  I need to meet up with you guys, we need to make a trade


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


> Hi everybody.


----------



## Beta84




----------



## tyky




----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


>



Find any hobbies yet......


----------



## kelb

STILL GRUMPY!


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> STILL GRUMPY!


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> STILL GRUMPY!


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> Find any hobbies yet......





I don't get it


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> STILL GRUMPY!



Aw, c'mon cheer up...'sis'


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> I don't get it



You said you needed something to do...getting bored at home.........ringydingy ?......


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> Aw, c'mon cheer up...'sis'



I just did...


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Aw, c'mon cheer up...'sis'



 I just posted a pic of me in there. I want to do a side by side


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> You said you needed something to do...getting bored at home.........ringydingy ?......



Oh, I was only home that one day!    I think it was a snow day that the kids were home from school, I normally work


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> Oh, I was only home that one day!    I think it was a snow day that the kids were home from school, I normally work


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I just posted a pic of me in there. I want to do a side by side



Check the thread...


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Check the thread...



I did
DAMN HONEY! Your


----------



## Gtmustang88

Morning


----------



## tyky

Hey Beta


----------



## pcjohnnyb

somdfunguy said:


> Pickle


----------



## frozenrain

pcjohnnyb said:


>





somdfunguy said:


> Pickle





pcjohnnyb said:


>



Hello my lovely 'last to win' people .Hope you are all well


I still win


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> I still win


Did you really think you were going to win?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Did you really think you were going to win?



yes....still at 6 tonight ?

how's your booty......


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> yes....still at 6 tonight ?
> 
> how's your booty......


butt and foot still hurt but well worth it I had a great time that night, yes, it was stupid, yes, Im paying for it.... BUT again I had fun AND I get butt rubbins every morning from my baby (when she puts my bandage on) so Im happy  (I dont really think she is though) 


Yep 6 please and thank you and if you are feeling EXTRA generous I still have a couple more things to pack up in a truck that I dont have


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> butt and foot still hurt but well worth it I had a great time that night, yes, it was stupid, yes, Im paying for it.... BUT again I had fun AND I get butt rubbins every morning from my baby (when she puts my bandage on) so Im happy  (I dont really think she is though)
> 
> 
> Yep 6 please and thank you and if you are feeling EXTRA generous I still have a couple more things to pack up in a truck that I dont have



.......I've got a funny story to tell you this evening..


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> Hey Beta


----------



## rich70

Morning peeps!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


>



I had a question for ya yesterday

Can't remember what the he'll it was though


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> Morning peeps!





I'll be up for wiper blades next week......


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Morning peeps!





toppick08 said:


> I'll be up for wiper blades next week......


I need wiper blades :shrug: he sells em? 

wait Ill ask..

Rich, you sell wiper blades?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> I need wiper blades :shrug: he sells em?
> 
> wait Ill ask..
> 
> Rich, you sell wiper blades?



GM.......


----------



## drewdc

frank


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> GM.......


oh. 


drewdc said:


> frank


fred


----------



## Beta84

drewdc said:


> frank



and beans??


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> oh.
> fred



But..he's got a lot of connections........

PM him.


----------



## kvj21075

morning everyone


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


> I'll be up for wiper blades next week......



You've been telling me that for 4 months now.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> morning everyone



Morning


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Morning


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



Oh, after yesterday you know I got nothing but pure  for you!!


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> You've been telling me that for 4 months now.





but....this time for real.......


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Oh, after yesterday you know I got nothing but pure  for you!!



I'm glad I could help!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning


 morning sexy muffin!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Oh, after yesterday you know I got nothing but pure  for you!!


hey hey hey! watch it! shes mine!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> hey hey hey! watch it! shes mine!!!



 Want a love novel? I dont read that Shi*


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> I'll be up for wiper blades next week......



I need an oil change..


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Want a love novel? I dont read that Shi*


well that swhat u get for getting free bananas among other things, that girl cracked me up!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> well that swhat u get for getting free bananas among other things, that girl cracked me up!



I hope that other lady was not her boss... holy crap! If I was like that my boss would FIRE me!!! but atleast we got some free swag!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I hope that other lady was not her boss... holy crap! If I was like that my boss would FIRE me!!! but atleast we got some free swag!


isnt swag like pot or something?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I need an oil change..



Come see me. I can get you all lubed up.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> isnt swag like pot or something?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Come see me. I can get you all lubed up.






I really do need one though


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> hey hey hey! watch it! shes mine!!!



Um no! I met her first!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Um no! I met her first!


 i ed her first!!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i ed her first!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I really do need one though


I need an oil change too.

actually I need a big tune up on the car.. at 70k miles now..


----------



## kvj21075

ooops sorry i mean i had tea and conversation with her first


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I need an oil change too.
> 
> actually I need a big tune up on the car.. at 70k miles now..


i can change your oil and clear out your pipes, what else do u wnat? :shrug:


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I really do need one though



For real, bring it up here and I'll get it done for you. I owe you.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I need an oil change too.
> 
> actually I need a big tune up on the car.. at 70k miles now..



I can take care of you too.  


And I ment your car you prev


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> For real, bring it up here and I'll get it done for you. I owe you.



You owe me?  Are you paying for it?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ooops sorry i mean i had tea and conversation with her first


you are always telling me you are having tea and conv with people... should I start to worry?


rich70 said:


> I can take care of you too.
> 
> 
> And I ment your car you prev


The entire thing or just the lube?


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> you are always telling me you are having tea and conv with people... should I start to worry?
> 
> The entire thing or just the lube?



The entire thing. What kind of car is it?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> You owe me?  Are you paying for it?



Yeah I owe you for your good service yesterday. I'll put it under my discount.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you are always telling me you are having tea and conv with people... should I start to worry?
> 
> The entire thing or just the lube?


no i only tea and conversation you and KelB


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> The entire thing. What kind of car is it?


think of what old people drive


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Yeah I owe you for your good service yesterday. I'll put it under my discount.


WOW  I will be there today or tomorrow.. want to make me an appt?



kvj21075 said:


> no i only tea and conversation you and KelB



I bought tea last night


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> The entire thing. What kind of car is it?


06 Ford Taurus.


kvj21075 said:


> think of what old people drive





kelb said:


> I bought tea last night


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> 06 Ford Taurus.





 I just ate at Linda's


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I just ate at Linda's


I took kvj there the other day 

but still


----------



## Gtmustang88

morning


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> 06 Ford Taurus.



and its gold with the wood grain trim!!!!!  

i have nothing else to pick on you for, gimme a break


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> morning



 What's up?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> and its gold with the wood grain trim!!!!!
> 
> i have nothing else to pick on you for, gimme a break



Now I know why you're with him.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> think of what old people drive



I drive a Buick


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Now I know why you're with him.


cause of his wood?


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> I drive a Buick


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I drive a Buick


 ..... im sorry


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>



what I do


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> ..... im sorry


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> what I do



nothing.......watch out for a slimy.....


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> What's up?



 Nothing much, just getting to work. Feeling a little sick. What about yourself?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> View attachment 60082


geeze!  i hate you


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> cause of his wood?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> geeze!  i hate you



:shrug:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

winna winna chicken dinna


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> winna winna chicken dinna


----------



## kelb

If you get a second, go read the health thread I posted. I should have just posted it here... i dont think many people read that thread. 
thanks


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> If you get a second, go read the health thread I posted. I should have just posted it here... i dont think many people read that thread.
> thanks



The one about having to pee?
Saw it...didn't read it.  I'll check it out though


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> The one about having to pee?
> Saw it...didn't read it.  I'll check it out though



 yeah i was just wodnering if it did this to other people.. Maybe I will lose some weight if I pee everything out.. or does that have to be # 2?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> yeah i was just wodnering if it did this to other people.. Maybe I will lose some weight if I pee everything out.. or does that have to be # 2?



go see my input 
Internet says that water, not flavored water, is better for losing weight because that flavored crap can have pointless calories 

I've never been a fan of them anyway, and I'm a huge fan of just upping water intake because it definitely impacts hunger and it has 0 calories...like, if you replace a soda a day with water...that's like 140+ calories daily (50k a year) you're trimming  (my water bottle told me that )


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> go see my input
> Internet says that water, not flavored water, is better for losing weight because that flavored crap can have pointless calories
> 
> I've never been a fan of them anyway, and I'm a huge fan of just upping water intake because it definitely impacts hunger and it has 0 calories...like, if you replace a soda a day with water...that's like 140+ calories daily (50k a year) you're trimming  (my water bottle told me that )



I really do need to drink more water...


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I really do need to drink more water...


refraining from fixing your post, dont need to get kicked off again


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> I really do need to drink more water...



and REMEMBER!
You MIGHT gain a little weight if you first start drinking more water, because if you're already lacking in water weight...then your body is going to store it...but if you keep drinking water, it really can't hurt, at least  
B lost some weight when she started drinking water more, and...well..I've always drank lots of water so i'm not sure what would happen if I didn't


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> go see my input
> Internet says that water, not flavored water, is better for losing weight because that flavored crap can have pointless calories
> 
> I've never been a fan of them anyway, and I'm a huge fan of just upping water intake because it definitely impacts hunger and it has 0 calories...like, if you replace a soda a day with water...that's like 140+ calories daily (50k a year) you're trimming  (my water bottle told me that )



140+ for 365 days is over 50k.  You're wrong!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> 140+ for 365 days is over 50k.  You're wrong!




Correction: the water bottle is wrong.
I think they just rounded it to an even number... 51100 doesn't really sound as good on the bottle.
They DID say 50k+, though


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> Correction: the water bottle is wrong.
> I think they just rounded it to an even number... 51100 doesn't really sound as good on the bottle.
> They DID say 50k+, though



If they said 50k+ and you didn't then you're wrong!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> If they said 50k+ and you didn't then you're wrong!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> If they said 50k+ and you didn't then you're wrong!




PS: I'm addicted to mobsters now   You just HAD to mention for me to try it awhile back


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


>


that was for you!  



pcjohnnyb said:


> PS: I'm addicted to mobsters now   You just HAD to mention for me to try it awhile back


yeah it's like that for awhile.  Eventually you'll get bored but it takes awhile.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> yeah it's like that for awhile.  Eventually you'll get bored but it takes awhile.



It's something to do :shrug:
I went on one of those recruiting sites to add a bunch of folks because I was sick of losing dumb fights   Still not a huge mob, but I can pick on the other weak ones


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> It's something to do :shrug:
> I went on one of those recruiting sites to add a bunch of folks because I was sick of losing dumb fights   Still not a huge mob, but I can pick on the other weak ones



post your link up, just once, on one of those dumb forums.  You'll be added like crazy!  Just make sure you remember exactly where you posted it because the adds WONT stop til u remove the link


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> post your link up, just once, on one of those dumb forums.  You'll be added like crazy!  Just make sure you remember exactly where you posted it because the adds WONT stop til u remove the link



I'm actually not planning on doing that...just added other people.  I don't want a bunch of crazies getting access to my page, so I'm not taking it off of the setting where they need my last name or email to add me   Judging from some of the posts some people make to their mob...there are some people that get WAYYYY too into the game


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm actually not planning on doing that...just added other people.  I don't want a bunch of crazies getting access to my page, so I'm not taking it off of the setting where they need my last name or email to add me   Judging from some of the posts some people make to their mob...there are some people that get WAYYYY too into the game



They don't get access to your page unless you add them 

and 2-3 days of no email/last name won't get anyone to bother you.  I never get Myspace spam ads anymore. :knockonwood:


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> They don't get access to your page unless you add them
> 
> and 2-3 days of no email/last name won't get anyone to bother you.  I never get Myspace spam ads anymore. :knockonwood:



You almost won!!


But you didn't


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> You almost won!!
> 
> 
> But you didn't


 morning muffin


----------



## whome20603

*~ Good Morning ~*



kvj21075 said:


> morning muffin



Speaking of muffins...


I brought donuts and vanilla creamer to work this morning. My co-workers love me, that's right


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> Speaking of muffins...
> 
> 
> I brought donuts and vanilla creamer to work this morning. My co-workers love me, that's right


I love it when people do that here in my office, its usually bagels...


----------



## kelb

F Muffins.. I'm getting lubed today!


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> I love it when people do that here in my office, its usually bagels...



That's what I originally was going to get but I passed both Einstein and Panera in Waldorf so I ended up stopping at Safeway in Clinton (I work in Upper Marlboro), either way though


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> F Muffins.. I'm getting lubed today!


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


>


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


>



I don't know what you're talking about but Congrats...I guess


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> I don't know what you're talking about but Congrats...I guess


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Speaking of muffins...
> 
> 
> I brought donuts and vanilla creamer to work this morning. My co-workers love me, that's right



 ill be stopping by on my way home 



4d2008 said:


> I love it when people do that here in my office, its usually bagels...



i got donuts, and pastries, and pepperoni rolls..... and a stomach ache



kelb said:


> F Muffins.. I'm getting lubed today!



 do u have to put our business out there????


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> F Muffins.. I'm getting lubed today!


I STILL need a lube 
ohhhhhhhhhhhhh RICH!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I STILL need a lube
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh RICH!!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I STILL need a lube
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh RICH!!!!!!!



Wanna go get lubed with me?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Wanna go get lubed with me?


wheres my invite????


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Wanna go get lubed with me?


No, Rich is looking into a "special" lube for me sorry  But Ive been thinking of trading the grandpa wagon in so Im not sure if I want to get that lube job done or let the new place deal with it...


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> morning muffin



 Morning buttercup!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> No, Rich is looking into a "special" lube for me sorry  But Ive been thinking of trading the grandpa wagon in so Im not sure if I want to get that lube job done or let the new place deal with it...



well he can practice on me 1st


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> well he can practice on me 1st


Ive heard he is amazing.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> F Muffins.. I'm getting lubed today!


So it's gonna be today then? Let me know what time.


4d2008 said:


> I STILL need a lube
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh RICH!!!!!!!


I'll find out this morning about your "special" lube.


kvj21075 said:


> wheres my invite????


Now you know you've always got an invite cupcake!!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> well he can practice on me 1st


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


>



Will you lube me around noon today


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> No, Rich is looking into a "special" lube for me sorry  But Ive been thinking of trading the *grandpa *wagon in so Im not sure if I want to get that lube job done or let the new place deal with it...








rich70 said:


> Morning buttercup!



and how was your night???





kelb said:


> well he can practice on me 1st







4d2008 said:


> Ive heard he is amazing.



im sure not from personal experience


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> No, Rich is looking into a "special" lube for me sorry  But Ive been thinking of trading the grandpa wagon in so Im not sure if I want to get that lube job done or let the new place deal with it...



what are you thinking of getting


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


HEY EVERYONE!
Picture this, KVJ and I get married and my Son has a kid!!!

GRANDMA WILL BE 22 YEARS OLD!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> what are you thinking of getting


2009 Mitsubishi Evolution


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## kvj21075

lets take a vote.... what would be more scary.... PervD and I married... or me being a gma (ugh) at 22?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> 2009 Mitsubishi Evolution


Would be nice yes.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> lets take a vote.... what would be more scary.... PervD and I married... or me being a gma (ugh) at 22?


Can I choose both?


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> HEY EVERYONE!
> Picture this, KVJ and I get married and my Son has a kid!!!
> 
> GRANDMA WILL BE 22 YEARS OLD!



That is crazy!

Can we call you Granny KVJ?


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> ill be stopping by on my way home



I got you something special...with lots and LOTS of cream cheese


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Would be nice yes.



but would it comfortably hold KVJ's grandkids


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> but would it comfortably hold KVJ's grandkids


LMMFAOROTFF!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Can I choose both?



no! pick one!!!  and theres only one right answer!!!



tyky said:


> That is crazy!
> 
> Can we call you Granny KVJ?



no no no no no no no no no 



whome20603 said:


> I got you something special...with lots and LOTS of cream cheese



can i take u home with me too 



tyky said:


> but would it comfortably hold KVJ's grandkids




if he gets an EVo, ill take being a grandma at 22


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Will you lube me around noon today



I'll lube you anytime you want!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> and how was your night???


It was good. I took my daughter to Bert's for dinner. Then we went home and watched Madagascar 2.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> It was good. I took my daughter to Bert's for dinner. Then we went home and watched Madagascar 2.


i wanted to watch that!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I'll lube you anytime you want!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> i wanted to watch that!



Damn, I knew I shoulda called you then!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Morning


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


check your phone!


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning


 did i win?


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> did i win?



Damn, you beat me to it!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> can i take u home with me too



I don't know, I think you might be using me for my cream cheese :sniffle:


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> I don't know, I think you might be using me for my cream cheese :sniffle:


and? :shrug:


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Damn, you beat me to it!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> and? :shrug:



...I like it, hahaha!!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Why did you only  me? kvj got you first. You scared of her or something?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Why did you only  me? kvj got you first. You scared of her or something?


haha yes


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Why did you only  me? kvj got you first. You scared of her or something?



Good question, I don't know. I guess I didn't care enough to smack her but since you mention it... 



kvj21075 said:


> haha yes



no


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Will you lube me around noon today



So kelb, how did I do on the lube job?


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> So kelb, how did I do on the lube job?


----------



## Justwaitin

*Lube Job*

I'm in need of one of those too


----------



## tyky

Justwaitin said:


> I'm in need of one of those too



Well I can't tell if your male or female but I think Rich only lubes chics


----------



## Justwaitin

I'm a chick !!


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> Well I can't tell if your male or female but I think Rich only lubes chics



Nah, he gets paid to lube everyone


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Nah, he gets paid to lube everyone



LMAO, that put a nasty picture in my head


----------



## Justwaitin

So, which is it Rich?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Well I can't tell if your male or female but I think Rich only lubes chics


It's only a select few. Oh and 4d!



Justwaitin said:


> I'm a chick !!


Hmmm, you need to fill out an application.



whome20603 said:


> Nah, he gets paid to lube everyone



 Thats not true!!


----------



## Justwaitin

*Application?*

Well, PM it to me...I'll do my best LOL


----------



## kelb

Justwaitin said:


> Well, PM it to me...I'll do my best LOL



that a lie. You dont have to fill out an app. jsut sit on his lap and rub your boobs in his face! he will lube you right up!


----------



## Justwaitin

kelb said:


> that a lie. You dont have to fill out an app. jsut sit on his lap and rub your boobs in his face! he will lube you right up!



WOW !!  That easy huh??  LMAO


----------



## kelb

Justwaitin said:


> WOW !!  That easy huh??  LMAO



Thats what he told me I had to do :shrug:


----------



## Gtmustang88

Justwaitin said:


> WOW !!  That easy huh??  LMAO


----------



## Justwaitin

kelb said:


> Thats what he told me I had to do :shrug:



  Did you oblige him??  What was his reaction?

I think I would smother him to death with my 38DD's  LMAO


----------



## kelb

Justwaitin said:


> Did you oblige him??  What was his reaction?
> 
> I think I would smother him to death with my 38DD's  LMAO



Good thing I went 1st! his expectations might have been a litle higher... whew

Did I oblige him? I got my lube job!


----------



## Justwaitin

kelb said:


> Good thing I went 1st! his expectations might have been a litle higher... whew
> 
> Did I oblige him? I got my lube job!



You're a trip Kelb.  
I notice he's not saying much right now.


----------



## tyky

Good gawd, I hate cooking in high altitudes


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> that a lie. You dont have to fill out an app. jsut sit on his lap and rub your boobs in his face! he will lube you right up!


That was only for you because you're special!


Justwaitin said:


> Did you oblige him??  What was his reaction?
> 
> I think I would smother him to death with my 38DD's  LMAO



OMG! 38DD  Ok no application needed for you, you're good!


----------



## kelb

Justwaitin said:


> You're a trip Kelb.
> I notice he's not saying much right now.



He is returning the favor.. he cant talk or type right now!


----------



## Justwaitin

OMG! 38DD  Ok no application needed for you, you're good![/QUOTE]

  Cool...do I get my lube job now??


----------



## kelb

Justwaitin said:


> OMG! 38DD  Ok no application needed for you, you're good!



  Cool...do I get my lube job now??[/QUOTE]

Stupid big boobs :kickingrocks:


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> That was only for you because you're special!
> 
> 
> OMG! 38DD  Ok no application needed for you, you're good!



Your suppose to say, :worthless


----------



## Justwaitin

kelb said:


> Cool...do I get my lube job now??



Stupid big boobs :kickingrocks:[/QUOTE]

  LOL...it's ok Kelb, I understand.


----------



## Justwaitin

Gtmustang88 said:


> Your suppose to say, :worthless



LMAO...don't think so.


----------



## rich70

Justwaitin said:


> Cool...do I get my lube job now??



Of course!!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Stupid big boobs :kickingrocks:



 Don't worry, you're perfect the way you are.


----------



## Justwaitin

No PM or answer yet....hmmm I guess even big boobies don't get a gal lubed these days.


----------



## Justwaitin

Ooop  I jumped the gun huh?


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Of course!!



Dayum Rich, you need to get one of those number taking thingy's!  All these wimmins wanting you to lube them


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Don't worry, you're perfect the way you are.


 



Justwaitin said:


> No PM or answer yet....hmmm I guess even big boobies don't get a gal lubed these days.



yes they do. Don't underestimate the ower of BIG boobs


----------



## Justwaitin

rich70 said:


> Of course!!



Put your money where your mouth is....WHEN??


----------



## Justwaitin

kelb said:


> yes they do. Don't underestimate the ower of BIG boobs



ehhh...they are not everything!!


----------



## Justwaitin

Does everyone have a sweetie for Valentine's Day?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Good gawd, I hate cooking in high altitudes



 aren't we pretty close to sea level...


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> aren't we pretty close to sea level...



not me


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Dayum Rich, you need to get one of those number taking thingy's!  All these wimmins wanting you to lube them



 I'll have to start some kind of system.


----------



## rich70

Justwaitin said:


> Put your money where your mouth is....WHEN??



Damn girl. When is a good time for you? I'm free all weekend.


----------



## Justwaitin

rich70 said:


> Damn girl. When is a good time for you? I'm free all weekend.



LOL...me too.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I'll have to start some kind of system.





Looks like I will be out in the pacific again next week, so...


----------



## Justwaitin

rich70 said:


> Damn girl. When is a good time for you? I'm free all weekend.



you should know that you are going to Lube a KIA Rhondo...get the right stuff ok. LMAO


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> not me



ooo...where are you? :shrug:


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Looks like I will be out in the pacific again next week, so...



How long are you gonna be out there? I'm coming out there in March.


----------



## rich70

Justwaitin said:


> you should know that you are going to Lube a KIA Rhondo...get the right stuff ok. LMAO



I can handle whatever you got.


----------



## Justwaitin

rich70 said:


> I can handle whatever you got.



   Now, that's a man!!


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> ooo...where are you? :shrug:



Deep Creek


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> How long are you gonna be out there? I'm coming out there in March.



Just for 4 days. I will be around all of march, expect the weekend of the 9th because that is when we launch a new ship and I have to work. My next sea trip is in april for 1.5 weeks. Then i come back to east coast at the end of april, but I will be in VA beach until the end of august it appears.


----------



## kelb

Justwaitin said:


> you should know that you are going to Lube a KIA Rhondo...get the right stuff ok. LMAO





Ok we know you have big boobs.. no need to rub it in.....
if you want to compare.. mine are more like a punch buggy


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Just for 4 days. I will be around all of march, expect the weekend of the 9th because that is when we launch a new ship and I have to work. My next sea trip is in april for 1.5 weeks. Then i come back to east coast at the end of april, but I will be in VA beach until the end of august it appears.



So I'll fly out at the end of March for a few days. That's when my birthday is. You can take me to Vegas for my b-day.


----------



## Justwaitin

kelb said:


> Ok we know you have big boobs.. no need to rub it in.....
> if you want to compare.. mine are more like a punch buggy



I'm not rich is the one sayin that.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Ok we know you have big boobs.. no need to rub it in.....
> if you want to compare.. mine are more like a punch buggy



What?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> So I'll fly out at the end of March for a few days. That's when my birthday is. You can take me to Vegas for my b-day.



That was my next question, are we going to vegas? 5 hour drive, but my boss tells me it is well worth it.


----------



## Justwaitin

Well, have to go for now..

Rich, still want to meet you.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> What?



haha i quoted the wrong person.. go look at it now .. sheesh


----------



## rich70

Justwaitin said:


> I'm not rich is the one sayin that.



What did I say?!?!?


----------



## Justwaitin

rich70 said:


> What did I say?!?!?



LOL  nothing she was supposed to quote me..she corrected it silly


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Deep Creek


Oh yeah 
Have fun 



kelb said:


> Ok we know you have big boobs.. no need to rub it in.....
> if you want to compare.. mine are more like a punch buggy



yeah...they do look round and firm (in a good, non-fake way)


----------



## kelb

Justwaitin said:


> LOL  nothing she was supposed to quote me..she corrected it silly


----------



## rich70

Justwaitin said:


> LOL  nothing she was supposed to quote me..she corrected it silly



I got it now.


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Ok we know you have big boobs.. no need to rub it in.....
> if you want to compare.. mine are more like a punch buggy



Did you compare your boobs to a punch buggy?


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Did you compare your boobs to a punch buggy?



Yes! She compared hers to a rodeo!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

whome20603 said:


> Did you compare your boobs to a punch buggy?





kelb said:


> Yes! She compared hers to a rodeo!



I am indescribably lost.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Yes! She compared hers to a rodeo!



 You big dork!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> You big dork!



FINALLY SOMEONE GETS ME!!!!


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Yes! She compared hers to a rodeo!



So, if I say mine are like a "Benz" does that mean they're luxerious? 



pcjohnnyb said:


> I am indescribably lost.



I think I'm confused too


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> FINALLY SOMEONE GETS ME!!!!



Oh you know I "get" you all the time. 

Why did you make that guy keep looking at you at lunch?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

whome20603 said:


> I think I'm confused too



I guess I can take solace in the fact that I'm lost with YOU


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> So, if I say mine are like a "Benz" does that mean they're luxerious?



Well now that you mentioned it.......


----------



## Gtmustang88

whome20603 said:


> So, if I say mine are like a "Benz" does that mean they're luxerious?



Sure why not.


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## toppick08

ovred said:


> Hey everybody.


----------



## rich70

Morning.


  I hate working on Saturdays!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> I hate working on Saturdays!



nice quote


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> nice quote



I thought you'd like that


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I thought you'd like that



At least it wasn't a slutty comment


----------



## TWLs wife

Happy Afternoon all..


----------



## Black-Francis

TWLs wife said:


> Happy Afternoon all..



Happy VD my sweet love....


----------



## TWLs wife

Black-Francis said:


> Happy VD my sweet love....



Hi,but I am not your Love. TWL is the only man for me. I haven't even meet you yet IRL.


----------



## Black-Francis

TWLs wife said:


> Hi,but I am not your Love. TWL is the only man for me. I haven't even meet you yet IRL.



You wanna slow dance?


----------



## TWLs wife

Black-Francis said:


> You wanna slow dance?



Maybe someday..


----------



## Black-Francis

TWLs wife said:


> Maybe someday..


----------



## amotley




----------



## tyky




----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>





It was snowing when I went to bed and it is still snowing


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> It was snowing when I went to bed and it is still snowing



Deep Creek ?


----------



## kayakangler

*i win*


----------



## smdavis65

kayakangler said:


>


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> Deep Creek ?



yup


----------



## amotley




----------



## ovred

Hi everybody


----------



## amotley




----------



## tyky




----------



## Justwaitin

Good Morning All.


----------



## amotley

Justwaitin said:


> Good Morning All.


----------



## Justwaitin

TK--where in Town Creek did you used to live?


----------



## amotley




----------



## Justwaitin

that's about it, isn't it?


----------



## amotley

Justwaitin said:


> that's about it, isn't it?



yeap


----------



## kelb

Good Morning!!!


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> Good Morning!!!


----------



## TWLs wife

Morning everyone..


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Has B tried to get in touch with you?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Has B tried to get in touch with you?



He text me asking what I was doing over the weekend, why


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> He text me asking what I was doing over the weekend, why



He text me asking about O.C. cruising weekend. I don't know if I can go.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> He text me asking about O.C. cruising weekend. I don't know if I can go.



LOL, I ain't going through that again. Friend uncle has place on the beach so he is seeing if we can stay there. Let me know if u want to stay with us. I will not stay with those two again though.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Has B tried to get in touch with you?



aRE YOU AT WORK?


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> aRE YOU AT WORK?



yES. wHY DID YOU TYPE IT LIKE THAT?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> yES. wHY DID YOU TYPE IT LIKE THAT?



She forgot how to type from all that time off.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> yES. wHY DID YOU TYPE IT LIKE THAT?



I went down there to see you and they said you had to take Paige to the Dr's-is she ok?


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> She forgot how to type from all that time off.



Haha J!!!! I didn't realize my CAPS was on.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Haha J!!!! I didn't realize my CAPS was on.



You proved my point. It's just like how you guys don't know how to drive in the rain out here!


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> You proved my point. It's just like how you guys don't know how to drive in the rain out here!



VERY true!!! People out in Ca go CRAZY when it rains there!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I went down there to see you and they said you had to take Paige to the Dr's-is she ok?



Yeah she's ok. Just a sinus infection. Come back down and see me. I haven't seen you since we got out of bed this morning.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Yeah she's ok. Just a sinus infection. Come back down and see me. I haven't seen you since we got out of bed this morning.



HAHA funny!!!


----------



## tyky




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## tyky




----------



## kayakangler

This thread has be shut down.. every one leave...


----------



## tyky

kayakangler said:


> This thread has be shut down.. every one leave...



ok, you win


----------



## crabluver

*Heeeyyyy!!!*

I just wanna b me!! And b the last 1 2 post!!!


----------



## tyky

crabluver said:


> I just wanna b me!! And b the last 1 2 post!!!



  ok you win


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody


----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


> Hey everybody


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hi,  Off to a meeting i go. Im so excited!!!!....not.


----------



## rich70

Morning peeps!  I need some sleep.


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> Morning peeps!  I need some sleep.



I'll be up Thursday..so tighten your ass up..


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


> I'll be up Thursday..so tighten your ass up..



Yea, yea, yea. I'll belive it when I see it.


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> Yea, yea, yea. I'll belive it when I see it.



Get them 18 inch blades ready.....


----------



## kvj21075

ovred said:


> Hey everybody







4d2008 said:


>







GypsyQueen said:


> Hi,  Off to a meeting i go.



 have fun!



rich70 said:


> Morning peeps!  I need some sleep.



morning sexy 



toppick08 said:


> I'll be up Thursday..so tighten your ass up..


----------



## kelb




----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


>





:notgoingtodrool:


----------



## flomaster

Yo.  Just peeking in.  Hope all are well.


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> :notgoingtodrool:



I ♥ U!





flomaster said:


> Yo.  Just peeking in.  Hope all are well.



HI long time no see!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


 hey hot pants!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> hey hot pants!



How was your VD


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Yo.  Just peeking in.  Hope all are well.



..it is......you need some new tires on the '69.....


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> How was your VD


Best VD ive ever had!!!!



...wait a min.... we are talking about Valentines Day right???


howd yours go?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Morning peeps!  I need some sleep.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> Best VD ive ever had!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...wait a min.... we are talking about Valentines Day right???
> 
> 
> howd yours go?





Mine was good. He got my the 1st season of NIP TUCK! Love that show!!!


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> ..it is......you need some new tires on the '69.....



You been leaving the mickeys melting on the pavement again?


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> You been leaving the mickeys melting on the pavement again?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> morning sexy



Morning my little muffin!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Damn, you got me first.

But  back at ya!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Mine was good. He got my the 1st season of NIP TUCK! Love that show!!!


i watched that show for one season, i cant get addicted to too many shows..... that reminds me... damnit did i miss house AGAIN????!!!! 


my chicken cordon bleu came out good  im proud of myself.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Damn, you got me first.
> 
> But  back at ya!



I had too, about to leave for the week.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i watched that show for one season, i cant get addicted to too many shows..... that reminds me... damnit did i miss house AGAIN????!!!!
> 
> 
> my chicken cordon bleu came out good  im proud of myself.


Your dinner was outstanding  and you got alot done last night.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Your dinner was outstanding  and *you got alot done last night.*


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Your dinner was outstanding  and you got alot done last night.


 got alot done? i dont care! i couldve watched House while cleaning my house lol.



im getting all  thinking about your car


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> [/B]


hehehe that was all weekend


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> [/b]


well yeah that was outstanding last night but what I was saying is, yes, she missed house BUT she got alot done around her house as well. We are both still moving into our new places.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> well yeah that was outstanding last night but what I was saying is, yes, she missed house BUT she got alot done around her house as well. We are both still moving into our new places.



...y'all is great......


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i watched that show for one season, i cant get addicted to too many shows..... that reminds me... damnit did i miss house AGAIN????!!!!
> 
> 
> *my chicken cordon bleu came out good * im proud of myself.



I was going to ask you about that. Now that you knwo how to make it.. you can practice by making me some!


----------



## tyky

back at work! Thank god


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> back at work! Thank god


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


>






rich70 said:


>



 oops


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> oops


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> oops


Hey, you stole my move!!


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Hey, you stole my move!!



 Did I :shrug:


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Did I :shrug:



Why yes, yes you did.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Why yes, yes you did.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


>


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Let it die.
I win.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Let it die.
> I win.



Wow! a whole 45 minutes!  



Close!.....but no cigar...


----------



## kvj21075

I got serviced by two men today


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> I got serviced by two men today



Oh dear god...


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Oh dear god...


i was surprised that it only took ten minutes!!!! i was able to get it done just right before work!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i was surprised that it only took ten minutes!!!! i was able to get it done just right before work!



Err, you're oil change...right?


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Err, you're oil change...right?


uh no!


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> uh no!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I got serviced by two men today


why do I have to find out about this stuff this way?


----------



## Beta84




----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


>



hey tall grey and sexy! 



4d2008 said:


> why do I have to find out about this stuff this way?



i dont know why everyone is making a big deal about it :shrug: my Dad even set it up for me 



Beta84 said:


>



morning


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Err, you're oil change...right?



No, I take care of lube jobs for the ladies!


Oh and 4d too.


----------



## tyky




----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> i dont know why everyone is making a big deal about it :shrug: my Dad even set it up for me



"No daddy, NO!"


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> No, I take care of lube jobs for the ladies!
> 
> 
> Oh and 4d too.


go easy on his butt, it hasnt fully healed yet 


the things that happen when your $hit faced.




speaking of butts hurting and drunk people.

on the radio this morning this chick found out that her fiance had a one time thing in college with another guy, they were drunk and just tryed it. any guys out there ever do that?? or any guys out there have a one time experiment and will actually admit to it?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> "No daddy, NO!"


geeze u sicko!!!  not with my dad, he just set it up for me with the two guys! geeze!


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> geeze u sicko!!!  not with my dad, he just set it up for me with the two guys! geeze!


----------



## 4d2008

My bum hurts


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


>


but hey, if calling me Daddy gets me into your pants then Daddy I am!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> My bum hurts


id give u rubbins but thats not a good idea, i can give u back rubbins tonight


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> id give u rubbins but thats not a good idea, i can give u back rubbins tonight


If this "one" thing doesnt work out Im going to need a drink tonight.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> My bum hurts



Sorry.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Sorry.


ahem, be easier next time!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> If this "one" thing doesnt work out Im going to need a drink tonight.


so, when i get home, have a drink ready for you and living room set up for massage, and cake on plate?


i pulled out chicken if were not out late...


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Sorry.



Hey. I might not beable to do lunch today. Hubby has an dr's appt-so I might have to watch baby while he is in that. Oh and B text me about you all going to OC in May. You and J better tell him that you aren't going with him.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Sorry.


Guess this answers KVJ's previous ? about "experiments"


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Guess this answers KVJ's previous ? about "experiments"


ugh... i dont think i can marry u know. and i want the camera back.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ugh... i dont think i can marry u now. and i want the camera back.


dammit. 

Women always say, Just be honest with me. But when you are...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> dammit.
> 
> Women always say, Just be honest with me. But when you are...


the real question is.... did u enjoy it????


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> the real question is.... did u enjoy it????




I  You...


That guy at the dodge dealership will NEVER be the same after meeting us.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I  You...
> 
> 
> That guy at the dodge dealership will NEVER be the same after meeting us.


uhm........ u didnt answer the question......





maybe we scard him enough that he will make it work, i can see him now "no, no, no, you dont understand!!!! this couple is flipping crazy!!!! you make it work! i dont want to find out what size trunk i fit in!!!"


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> uhm........ u didnt answer the question......
> 
> No, I did NOT have sexual relations with that man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we scard him enough that he will make it work, i can see him now "no, no, no, you dont understand!!!! this couple is flipping crazy!!!! you make it work! *i dont want to find out what size trunk i fit in*!!!"


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Guess this answers KVJ's previous ? about "experiments"



  I thought that was on the down low.


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey. I might not beable to do lunch today. Hubby has an dr's appt-so I might have to watch baby while he is in that. Oh and B text me about you all going to OC in May. You and J better tell him that you aren't going with him.



aRE YOU AT WORK TODAy?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> I  You...
> 
> 
> That guy at the *dodge dealership *will NEVER be the same after meeting us.





Go order the new Camaro.....


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Go order the new Camaro.....


I WISH!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


ok... so THAT man.... what about the others???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ok... so THAT man.... what about the others???


no others!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> no others!


goats? sheep? hamsters? korky? ziplock baggy between the mattress and boxspring with warming lotion and conditioner???


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Go order the new Camaro.....


Im waiting to get word on this.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> goats? sheep? hamsters? korky? *ziplock baggy between the mattress and boxspring with warming lotion and conditioner*???


You have a better imagination then me  

(knock before walking into the bedroom tonight)


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> aRE YOU AT WORK TODAy?



Yes I am!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You have a better imagination then me
> 
> (knock before walking into the bedroom tonight)


wheres your camera?


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Yes I am!!



Come down and see me. I got something to tell you.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Im waiting to get word on this.



That is so you. I think you should have kvj buy it for you.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Im waiting to get word on this.



Monster ride.......

bastage.....


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> That is so you. I think you should have kvj buy it for you.


look the upside to dating an older man is he is suppose to be MY sugar daddy!!!! wheres my car?!??!?!??!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Come down and see me. I got something to tell you.



I will later


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> look the upside to dating an older man is he is suppose to be MY sugar daddy!!!! wheres my car?!??!?!??!



Hey, I'm just looking out for my boy!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I will later



Ok.


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> look the upside to dating an older man is he is suppose to be MY sugar daddy!!!! wheres my car?!??!?!??!


You have a nice car :shrug: it has more options then mine.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You have a nice car :shrug: it has more options then mine.


then your taurus or charger???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> then your taurus or charger???


combined you still have more options lol


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> combined you still have more options lol


well its not better, if it was better you would be looking at them.... where is my car?!?!?!?!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> well its not better, if it was better you would be looking at them.... where is my car?!?!?!?!



I bet you thought you won, didn't you?


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> I bet you thought you won, didn't you?


more reason to not like you


----------



## whome20603

pcjohnnyb said:


> I bet you thought you won, didn't you?



I bet you thought you won, didn't you?  














Is there any echo in here...in here...in here...


----------



## tyky




----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> more reason to not like you





whome20603 said:


> I bet you thought you won, didn't you?
> Is there any echo in here...in here...in here...





tyky said:


>



x3


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


>


----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


You were doing really good at winning. sry for ya now.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> You were doing really good at winning. sry for ya now.








we still on for 2 nite..


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> we still on for 2 nite..


as far as I know yep.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> as far as I know yep.





gotta' roll. later.


----------



## rich70

Morning everyone. Hard night.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning everyone. Hard night.


ateeheehee i had  "HARD" night too


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> ateeheehee i had  "HARD" night too


----------



## Justwaitin

rich70 said:


> Morning everyone. Hard night.


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


>


does that mean u want to team up on PervD?


----------



## rich70

Justwaitin said:


>


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> does that mean u want to team up on PervD?



I do!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Morning everyone. Hard night.



Are we doing lunch today?


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Are we doing lunch today?



Why yes we are. We gotta finish up what we started the other day.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Why yes we are. We gotta finish up what we started the other day.



We probley wont finish it today-it is a long movie. I need to run out and get something to eat. I will go out a little before 12.


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> We probley wont finish it today-it is a long movie. I need to run out and get something to eat. I will go out a little before 12.



Movie? I wasn't talking about a movie.


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Movie? I wasn't talking about a movie.


you didnt know she was recording?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> you didnt know she was recording?



 I guess I didn't.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Gooooood Morning!


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Gooooood Morning!



are you just getting to work?


----------



## 4d2008

1. TYKY you lost. BUT NICE RUN!

2. My tummy isnt doing so hot right now


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> 1. TYKY you lost. BUT NICE RUN!
> 
> 2. *My tummy isnt doing so hot right now*



 you should have just walked away and let me win


----------



## GypsyQueen

Morning.


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> Morning.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> you should have just walked away and let me win


You poisoned me


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> You poisoned me


----------



## toppick08

morning.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

toppick08 said:


> morning.



 I am so sick  and still came to work because I have no leave.  I just wanna go home and drink some theraFlu and go to  Anyone else sick?


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> I am so sick  and still came to work because I have no leave.  I just wanna go home and drink some theraFlu and go to  *Anyone else sick*?


maybe a little in the head...


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> maybe a little in the head...



NOTE TO SELF: Stay far away from 4d..............very far


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> NOTE TO SELF: Stay far away from 4d..............very far


quick learner!


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> maybe a little in the head...



A little??  More like you need a lobotomy!


----------



## GypsyQueen

HazelIrishEyes said:


> I am so sick  and still came to work because I have no leave.  I just wanna go home and drink some theraFlu and go to  Anyone else sick?



I have dry eyes.


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> A little??  More like you need a lobotomy!





GypsyQueen said:


> I have dry eyes.


cried yourself asleep again cause I wasnt there... Its ok.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> cried yourself asleep again cause I wasnt there... Its ok.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


>


 you missed rockband last night. (not the guy but us actually playing).. Granted, its not the same without the stripper pole but still was fun. What happened to the text or call after work You're dead to me.


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> you missed rockband last night. (not the guy but us actually playing).. Granted, its not the same without the stripper pole but still was fun. What happened to the text or call after work You're dead to me.



I got off late.  I figured you guys would be getting ready for bed.

And i smelled like work.


----------



## GypsyQueen

rich70 said:


> Morning


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I got off late. I figured you guys would be getting ready for bed.
> 
> And i smelled like work.


Thats what I figured... wanna help paint tonight?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> you should have just walked away and let me win



thanks, my disgusting chicken wasnt working 



HazelIrishEyes said:


> I am so sick  and still came to work because I have no leave.  I just wanna go home and drink some theraFlu and go to  Anyone else sick?





4d2008 said:


> maybe a little in the head...



hmmmmm PervD is sick.... Irish is sick.... hmmmmmmmm



HazelIrishEyes said:


> NOTE TO SELF: Stay far away from 4d..............very far




thats right biatch!!!








GypsyQueen said:


> I have dry eyes.



i have to pee :shrug: wanna meet?



rich70 said:


> Morning


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> you missed rockband last night. (not the guy but us actually playing).. Granted, its not the same without the stripper pole but still was fun. What happened to the text or call after work You're dead to me.


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


>



It was nice meeting you last night.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Morning





Morning all


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning all


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning all






kvj21075 said:


>



Thanks for taking care of my light work. That just moved you up in the step mommy competition.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Thanks for taking care of my light work. That just moved you up in the step mommy competition.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Thanks for taking care of my light work. That just moved you up in the step mommy competition.



Why you got other people doing your dirty work you started?


----------



## tyky

Soon I have to go to  wedding


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Why you got other people doing your dirty work you started?



You started it today. Is B still texting you?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> You started it today. Is B still texting you?



No he hasnt text me since I told him I already made other plans for OC, lol. I did start it today... its a never ending battle that you started.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> No he hasnt text me since I told him I already made other plans for OC, lol. I did start it today... its a never ending battle that you started.



I guess I should tell him I can't go. But I am coming to the west coast in March.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I guess I should tell him I can't go. But I am coming to the west coast in March.



Lol, yeah I am going, just not with them. Plus i will be at the mustang car show all day on that saturday.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Thats what I figured... wanna help paint tonight?




Are you painting your new place?



kvj21075 said:


> i have to pee :shrug: wanna meet?








rich70 said:


> It was nice meeting you last night.



You too!


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Are you painting your new place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too!


my place needs paint


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> my place needs paint


 we are painting tonight. No excuses.


----------



## UncleBacon

kvj21075 said:


> my place needs paint



my place needs a hot tub


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> are you just getting to work?



Just about. was there for probably half an hour.  I had to get 2 cavities filled before work  (PS: these "clear/white" fillings are awesome.  Can't even tell they're there )


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> we are painting tonight. No excuses.


i do NOT make excuses to not paint!!!!


maybe i should meet u at your place and practice rock band????


----------



## GypsyQueen

UncleBacon said:


> my place needs a hot tub



If you get a hot tub in your place, ill start coming around.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> If you get a hot tub in your place, ill start coming around.


please go check on ccpe- its one breath away from dieing


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i do NOT make excuses to not paint!!!!
> 
> 
> maybe i should meet u at your place and practice rock band????


we can play AFTER we work. 

Do we have any captain left at your place or should I get some more today?


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> please go check on ccpe- its one breath away from dieing



Oh no.....  What will we do....



4d2008 said:


> we can play AFTER we work.
> 
> Do we have any captain left at your place or should I get some more today?



Rock band party?!


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Oh no..... What will we do....
> 
> 
> 
> Rock band party?!


I have Vodka you bring cranberry


----------



## UncleBacon

GypsyQueen said:


> If you get a hot tub in your place, ill start coming around.



OH ITS COMING....JUST DON'T KNOW WHERE I'M PUTTING IT  YET


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> OH ITS COMING....JUST DON'T KNOW WHERE I'M PUTTING IT YET


shouldnt you be on the road by now...

put it on the left of the shed build a gazebo (sp)?


----------



## Kittykat33

I know I am late........but morning all


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> I have Vodka you bring cranberry



hmmmm, 



4d2008 said:


> shouldnt you be on the road by now...
> 
> put it on the left of the shed build a gazebo (sp)?



See, all taken care of, Bacon.  Have it there by next weekend.  I'll be over.  KVJ, want to have a hot tub party?


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I know I am late........but morning all



 Lunch today! We still have to finish. It's been a three day event so far.

You want a slurpee when I go?


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Lunch today! We still have to finish. It's been a three day event so far.
> 
> You want a slurpee when I go?



No slurpee for me..............I will let you know if I want anything before you leave. I have no clue when they  are ordering lunch!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> we can play AFTER we work.
> 
> Do we have any captain left at your place or should I get some more today?




yes - after work- ill come straight to your place 

and i think theres barely any captain left, can we get that in bulk? it wasnt bad when i would go through the jug every week but now it seems like between the two of us we need a jug every other night 



GypsyQueen said:


> Oh no.....  What will we do....
> 
> 
> 
> Rock band party?!







UncleBacon said:


> OH ITS COMING....JUST DON'T KNOW WHERE I'M PUTTING IT  YET



uhm her chest maybe????



Kittykat33 said:


> I know I am late........but morning all







GypsyQueen said:


> hmmmm,
> 
> 
> 
> See, all taken care of, Bacon.  Have it there by next weekend.  I'll be over.  KVJ, want to have a hot tube party?



can it be a tube (hehe) of alcohol? i like cranberry and vodka so im fine with that


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> yes - after work- ill come straight to your place
> 
> and i think theres barely any captain left, can we get that in bulk? it wasnt bad when i would go through the jug every week but now it seems like between the two of us we need a jug every other night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhm her chest maybe????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can it be a tube (hehe) of alcohol? i like cranberry and vodka so im fine with that



haha...i meant tub.  Silly head. 

and that sounds amazing!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> No slurpee for me..............I will let you know if I want anything before you leave. I have no clue when they  are ordering lunch!!



Ok, I'll let you know when I'm leaving. You just get yourself ready.....


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Ok, I'll let you know when I'm leaving. You just get yourself ready.....



You sure do dream a lot.


----------



## 4d2008

Gtmustang88 said:


> You sure do dream a lot.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> You sure do dream a lot.



 Whats wrong with that.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>



 Thats not funny.


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

rich70 said:


> Thats not funny.


----------



## Beta84




----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


>



 The weekend is almost here


----------



## rich70

4dzsecretmpd said:


>



Ok, now that was funny!!


----------



## Kittykat33

I Am Bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> You sure do dream a lot.



HAHA


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> HAHA



 Not laughing now are you?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Not laughing now are you?




Looks like I am.................


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Looks like I am.................






How 'bout now?!?!


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>



what


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> How 'bout now?!?!



(thats you in the middle and J and I on the sides )


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> what



I offered you flowers and you laughed at me


It just remined me of highschool.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I offered you flowers and you laughed at me
> 
> 
> It just remined me of highschool.



awww 


I thought you wanted Kelb, not a married fat chic


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> (thats you in the middle and J and I on the sides )



But you love to smell my farts any other time.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> awww
> 
> 
> I thought you wanted Kelb, not a married fat chic



No kelb is out of the picture now. She stood us up last night. And after I lubed her so well.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> But you love to smell my farts any other time.



Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> No kelb is out of the picture now. She stood us up last night. And after I lubed her so well.





I wish I could have come last night


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



Don't play it off now.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I wish I could have come last night



You should of. We had a good time. Now all these women want to be my daughter's new step mommy.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> You should of. We had a good time. Now all these women want to be my daughter's new step mommy.



I had to go to my son's school for his 1st grade program, kids first right!

Is 70 the year you were born?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I had to go to my son's school for his 1st grade program, kids first right!
> 
> Is 70 the year you were born?



Yes thats true kids first.

And yes I was born in 70.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Yes thats true kids first.
> 
> And yes I was born in 70.



Fat approaching the big 40 huh


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Fat approaching the big 40 huh



What you mean fat approaching? I think it already came.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> What you mean fat approaching? I think it already came.



fast


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> Hi everybody




I was winning for almost 2 days


----------



## ovred

Sorry.


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> Sorry.



you should be


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> you should be






I am the winner


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> I am the winner


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>



Don't you need to go get laid tonight


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> Don't you need to go get laid tonight



yes....but I don't see it cuming(sp) this evening.......


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> yes....but I don't see it cuming(sp) this evening.......



, I don't know if it should have 1 m or 2


----------



## ovred

Good morning everybody


----------



## rich70

Morning everybody


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning everybody


 how is my step daughter?


----------



## Kittykat33

Morning everyone................I am tired today!!!


----------



## kvj21075

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning everyone................I am tired today!!!


me too, i had bad dreams all night again last night


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> how is my step daughter?


 She's good. She is waiting for you to come stay the night.


Kittykat33 said:


> Morning everyone................I am tired today!!!


Sorry I didn't mean to keep you up all night. We doing lunch today?


kvj21075 said:


> me too, i had bad dreams all night again last night


I had bad dreams about 4d last night too.



tyky said:


>


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Happy Monday


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Happy Monday



Hey I think I saw you this morning driving down GMR around 8:40


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning everyone................I am tired today!!!



Me too. The drive back from Fontana sucked...  But it was a good race, even with a second place finish....

 morning all


----------



## Beta84




----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Me too. The drive back from Fontana sucked...  But it was a good race, even with a second place finish....
> 
> morning all


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Hey I think I saw you this morning driving down GMR around 8:40



It would have been slightly before that, because I got in for 8:45, but that was probably me  Was I looking good today? :shrug:


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> It would have been slightly before that, because I got in for 8:45, but that was probably me  Was I looking good today? :shrug:



of course! Do you drive a truck?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> of course! Do you drive a truck?



That I do...what color is it?


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> That I do...what color is it?



blue


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> blue



 That'd be moi


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

kvj21075 said:


> me too, i had bad dreams all night again last night



Well I have a 3 month old at home and she was up all night.
Rich-don't know about lunch yet-I have alot of work up here.
Oh and J-Why you stop texting me after Gordon DIDN'T win????


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Well I have a 3 month old at home and she was up all night.
> Rich-don't know about lunch yet-I have alot of work up here.
> Oh and J-Why you stop texting me after Gordon DIDN'T win????



Bc I can't text and drive in california.....


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> Bc I can't text and drive in california.....



I was waiting for a text after your boy lost!! haha


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> I was waiting for a text after your boy lost!! haha



Still did better than all your boys haha.

As long as they ran like they did last night, they will win a couple of races this year.


----------



## toppick08

Gtmustang88 said:


> Still did better than all your boys haha.
> 
> As long as they ran like they did last night, they will win a couple of races this year.



I like Gordon.......


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Rich-don't know about lunch yet-I have alot of work up here.


You better come, I brought a movie just for you.


----------



## Gtmustang88

toppick08 said:


> I like Gordon.......


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> You better come, I brought a movie just for you.



I have to go out and get something to eat


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I have to go out and get something to eat



Ok, where are you going?


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Ok, where are you going?



Don't know. I have no cash on me.........we will see


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Don't know. I have no cash on me.........we will see



Just call me.


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>



don'tcha love virtual snacking

it's so filling


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


>


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> don'tcha love virtual snacking
> 
> it's so filling


 I do!



pcjohnnyb said:


>


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

*Did I win???*


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


>



Sure did

Now where is 4d at to give her the prize


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> Sure did
> 
> Now where is 4d at to give her the prize



 what kind of prize?


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> what kind of prize?



a free lap dance at Rose's


----------



## rich70

HazelIrishEyes said:


>



No


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> a free lap dance at Rose's



 ewww I have heard nothing but nasty and bad things about that place since we moved here


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> ewww I have heard nothing but nasty and bad things about that place since we moved here



You should go once, just for ####s and giggles


----------



## pcjohnnyb

rich70 said:


>




So who knows a little somethin about car (truck) suspensions? 
I'm looking at making the Ranger ride a bit smoother.   (and I'm also planning on replacing the rear leaf-springs...gotta do some reading first, though )


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> You should go once, just for ####s and giggles



have you been? my girlfriends parents live next door to the woman who owns it, and I guess all the strippers live with her, and those girls don't look good in clothes, I couldn't imagine them without clothes ewwah......


----------



## rich70

pcjohnnyb said:


> So who knows a little somethin about car (truck) suspensions?
> I'm looking at making the Ranger ride a bit smoother.   (and I'm also planning on replacing the rear leaf-springs...gotta do some reading first, though )



Sorry I got carried away with the


----------



## pcjohnnyb

rich70 said:


> Sorry I got carried away with the




I don't mind so much, especially if it's a woman doing it, but sometimes you take what you can get


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

pcjohnnyb said:


> I don't mind so much, especially if it's a woman doing it, but sometimes you take what you can get



TMI........


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> have you been? my girlfriends parents live next door to the woman who owns it, and I guess all the strippers live with her, and those girls don't look good in clothes, I couldn't imagine them without clothes ewwah......



Yeah I have been, with other forumites!  No they are not cute but it is a great laugh!  I do know one of the dances tho!  
It's more of a comedy show than anything JMO


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I don't mind so much, especially if it's a woman doing it, but sometimes you take what you can get





So did B quit, she said she had a interview


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> Yeah I have been, with other forumites!  No they are not cute but it is a great laugh!  I do know one of the dances tho!
> It's more of a comedy show than anything JMO



 do they get pissed when you laugh at them? I heard alot of people who go there throw pennies


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> So did B quit, she said she had a interview



 Nope.  Onto another interview today because she didn't get that job


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> do they get pissed when you laugh at them? I heard alot of people who go there throw pennies



I personally would not laugh in their face or throw pennies at anyone but I am sure they are use to it!


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Nope.  Onto another interview today because she didn't get that job



tell her good luck for me


----------



## pcjohnnyb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Nope.  Onto another interview today because she didn't get that job



PS: If anyone is looking for an experienced, full-time, can handle multiple kids, CPR certified, nanny...I know someone who fits that description


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> tell her good luck for me



just did 
Though, I think the interview was at 2


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> I personally would not laugh in their face or throw pennies at anyone but I am sure they are use to it!



So are all of them fat and have missing teeth or just a few?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

pcjohnnyb said:


> PS: If anyone is looking for an experienced, full-time, can handle multiple kids, CPR certified, nanny...I know someone who fits that description



how much is she looking to get paid?


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> So are all of them fat and have missing teeth or just a few?



Well I am fat but all people have different definitions of being fat 

Ok, last time I was there there was a girl wearing an 18hour bra and granny panties, I don't remember her being fat but def. not wearing the sexiet things


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> Well I am fat but all people have different definitions of being fat
> 
> Ok, last time I was there there was a girl wearing an 18hour bra and granny panties, I don't remember her being fat but def. not wearing the sexiet things



fat to me is a woman who weighs more than 250 and is shorter than 5'6. Some woman are just thick, and they carry it well


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> PS: If anyone is looking for an experienced, full-time, can handle multiple kids, CPR certified, nanny...I know someone who fits that description



I will let you know if I come acroos anyone  to B


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> fat to me is a woman who weighs more than 250 and is shorter than 5'6. Some woman are just thick, and they carry it well



 In that case I am def. not fat!  If I ever hit 200lbs I am checking myself directly into a fat farm


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> In that case I am def. not fat!  If I ever hit 200lbs I am checking myself directly into a fat farm



you and me both girlfriend! Some of my girlfriends are 200-210lbs, but you would never guess. They fill out well and they just have thick hips, thighs and big ole tiggle bitties!


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> you and me both girlfriend! Some of my girlfriends are 200-210lbs, but you would never guess. They fill out well and they just have thick hips, thighs and big ole tiggle bitties!



nope, I am too short, I would look like humpty dumpty


----------



## pcjohnnyb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> how much is she looking to get paid?



That would depend on number of kids and hours watching them :shrug:
Don't quote me on this, but I figure that 2 kids at about 9-10 hours a day would be about $1200 a month? (well, $600 every two weeks, or $300 a week, I suppose)


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> That would depend on number of kids and hours watching them :shrug:
> Don't quote me on this, but I figure that 2 kids at about 9-10 hours a day would be about $1200 a month? (well, $600 every two weeks, or $300 a week, I suppose)



Has she tried going to work somewhere like Creative Beginnings or some other center?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> you and me both girlfriend! Some of my girlfriends are 200-210lbs, but you would never guess. They fill out well and they just have *thick hips, thighs *and big ole tiggle bitties!


 Baby-makin' hips 




tyky said:


> nope, I am too short, I would look like humpty dumpty




I just pictured you as an egg


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Has she tried going to work somewhere like Creative Beginnings or some other center?



 She's going to one today.
Not sure where that one is you're talking about.
And she went to one up the road the other day, but didn't feel like that was promising


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Baby-makin' hips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just pictured you as an egg



 good yhing you have seen me IRL
I hate it when I have this mental image of someone in my head and I have yet to meet them IRL, it usually shocks me when I do actually meet them and they are nothing like what I thought they would look like


----------



## Justwaitin

rich70 said:


> She's good. She is waiting for you to come stay the night.
> 
> 
> 
> my daily contribution !!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Middle of the day/thread poll:
Owning ___ hours of porn is "too much".
Fill in the blank.


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Middle of the day/thread poll:
> Owning ___ hours of porn is "too much".
> Fill in the blank.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


>



PS: B finds out tomorrow about this place today


----------



## Kittykat33

Please someone help me stay awake today!!!!


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> PS: B finds out tomorrow about this place today



I am hoping she gets it, it sounds like you are starting to get concerned with her porn collection


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Please someone help me stay awake today!!!!



 That good?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I am hoping she gets it, it sounds like you are starting to get concerned with her porn collection



 No, I just realized I may have a problem 
Also, on my tongue...more inflamed papilla (or whatever ).
I've narrowed it down to either:
Coffee/caffeine
water from work (chlorine in the water, maybe)
or peppers/spicy food as the cause

I'm only really willing to give up the water at work, I could DEAL with giving up coffee, but peppers/spicy food are too good to give up


----------



## rich70

Justwaitin said:


> my daily contribution !!


When are we gonna finish that application


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> That good?



THANK-YOU!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> THANK-YOU!!!



No problem


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> No problem





I am bored also........


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> I am bored also........



You get one for free


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> You get one for free





 and that one is for the stock market continuing to drop. I am going to place the blame on you.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> and that one is for the stock market continuing to drop. I am going to place the blame on you.



I get blamed for everything anyways.


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> and that one is for the stock market continuing to drop. I am going to place the blame on you.



Take your damn money out then!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Take your damn money out then!!!



Get him girl.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Take your damn money out then!!!



No, I am buying cheap so when it goes up the next few years, I will be sitting nice. I have plunty of work to go to make up for the losses now.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Get him girl.



 such a kiss @ss...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Gtmustang88 said:


> No, I am buying cheap so when it goes up the next few years, I will be sitting nice. I have plunty of work to go to make up for the losses now.



Might I ask, do you use one of those online places, like Etrade?  I'm curious how easy/good those sites are..


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> such a kiss @ss...



So


----------



## Gtmustang88

pcjohnnyb said:


> Might I ask, do you use one of those online places, like Etrade?  I'm curious how easy/good those sites are..



I do most of mine through my tsp.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> So



So i am still bored, lol. If i was on the east coast, I would already be home.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Gtmustang88 said:


> I do most of mine through my tsp.



 Gotcha.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> So i am still bored, lol. If i was on the east coast, I would already be home.



If I was on the west coast, I'd be at the beach because I'd be on vacation.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> If I was on the west coast, I'd be at the beach because I'd be on vacation.



Not if your work sent you out here for 4 months of work. However, I get off at 2:30 and will be out at the beach then


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> Not if your work sent you out here for 4 months of work. However, I get off at 2:30 and will be out at the beach then



Don't rub it in!!! It feel's like it is in the 20's here today with that damn wind!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Don't rub it in!!! It feel's like it is in the 20's here today with that damn wind!



I know. It's a good thing you kept me warm at lunch time.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> I know. It's a good thing you kept me warm at lunch time.



I was freezing in the lunch room!!! Damn winter!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> I was freezing in the lunch room!!! Damn winter!



What you talking about, its  like 75 outside


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> What you talking about, its  like 75 outside


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> What you talking about, its  like 75 outside



 You bastard


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> Don't smack me boy!! Mama is too tired for that today!


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody


----------



## TWLs wife

Hi all.


----------



## tyky




----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Gtmustang88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't smack me boy!! Mama is too tired for that today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sry mama!
Click to expand...


----------



## ovred

Good morning


----------



## GypsyQueen

:


----------



## kvj21075

my baby has to go to the vet today


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## Justwaitin

rich70 said:


> When are we gonna finish that application



Thought we did that last nite dear


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> my baby has to go to the vet today



What's wrong with 4d? Is he ok?


----------



## rich70

Justwaitin said:


> Thought we did that last nite dear


----------



## Justwaitin

rich70 said:


> What's wrong with 4d? Is he ok?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> What's wrong with 4d? Is he ok?


pssshhht! i dont take him to the vet. i give him a bottle of soco and hit him over the head! my baby Phoebe hurt her paw  and she is limping now


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> pssshhht! i dont take him to the vet. i give him a bottle of soco and hit him over the head! my baby Phoebe hurt her paw  and she is limping now



How did she do that?

Oh and


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> How did she do that?
> 
> Oh and


i dont know, she is an indoor only cat, nothing looked knocked over, i didnt step on her, didnt close a door on her (usually if I leave Pervd alone with her she just walks funny  ) so im guessing she jumped and twisted her paw. stpid pretty Cat!!!!






and


----------



## whome20603

smelly cat, smelllllly cat, what are they feeding you...


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

everyone!


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> smelly cat, smelllllly cat, what are they feeding you...


she is not smelly!!!!! and i feed her the indoor formula chicken recipe from Good Life


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>



more virtual eating huh


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> she is not smelly!!!!! and i feed her the indoor formula chicken recipe from Good Life



If you say so Phoebe...either way, this plane's missing a flange! 


Hehe, I'm REALLY bored


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

damn I can never get the last word huh?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> more virtual eating huh



Of course. We need our morning snack right?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Of course. We need our morning snack right?



I'm eating a ham egg and cheese crossaint right now


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I'm eating a ham egg and cheese crossaint right now



 All I had was a pop tart.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> I'm eating a ham egg and cheese crossaint right now



mmm, I just got done eating sausage gravy and biscuits!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



What's up buddy!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> All I had was a pop tart.





HazelIrishEyes said:


> mmm, I just got done eating sausage gravy and biscuits!


----------



## rich70

HazelIrishEyes said:


> mmm, I just got done eating sausage gravy and biscuits!



 Not you too!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> What's up buddy!



 just getting to work, u?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Gtmustang88 said:


> just getting to work, u?



 lucky you.... I've been here since 6:00 am I'm so sleepy


----------



## Beta84




----------



## Gtmustang88

HazelIrishEyes said:


> lucky you.... I've been here since 6:00 am I'm so sleepy



It was 6am when i got here too..


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> lucky you.... I've been here since 6:00 am I'm so sleepy



  I can't remember the last time I got up that early, I get up around 7:30 and get to work around 9-9:15


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I'm eating a ham egg and cheese crossaint right now





rich70 said:


> All I had was a pop tart.





HazelIrishEyes said:


> mmm, I just got done eating sausage gravy and biscuits!



uh...I had (am having) a dark roast maxwell house coffee, and two tylenol for my ridiculously (still) hurting neck :shrug:


----------



## TWLs wife

Morning everyone..


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


>



 what's the weather in Yuma like today?


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> uh...I had (am having) a dark roast maxwell house coffee, and two tylenol for my ridiculously (still) hurting neck :shrug:



 I hate coffee and  for the neck


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> just getting to work, u?



Just waiting for some people to come in. It's been slow.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


>


 my baby is sick!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> my baby is sick!



who


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> who


Phoebe ( my daughter


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> I hate coffee and  for the neck



 It's so good though!
Not that sissy crap from starbucks and stuff, so much though 
I wanted to take a muscle relaxer for my neck, because it's like a nerve in my backbone/spine area, but that would be "illegal"  because they aren't mine


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> Phoebe ( my daughter



Oh, well I haven't seen 4d posting lately so I thought maybe he was sick, hope Pheobe fells better soon


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> It's so good though!
> Not that sissy crap from starbucks and stuff, so much though
> I wanted to take a muscle relaxer for my neck, because it's like a nerve in my backbone/spine area, but that would be "illegal"  because they aren't mine



So how exactly did you hurt your neck


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Oh, well I haven't seen 4d posting lately so I thought maybe he was sick, hope Pheobe fells better soon



She has him tied up in the closet.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

pcjohnnyb said:


> It's so good though!
> Not that sissy crap from starbucks and stuff, so much though
> I wanted to take a muscle relaxer for my neck, because it's like a nerve in my backbone/spine area, but that would be "illegal"  because they aren't mine



I got some muscle relaxers that would straighten you right up! What happened, or is it personal? Sleep on it wrong? Or have to much "down" time on it?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> She has him tied up in the closet.



shhhhhhhhhhhhhh no telling!!!!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> She has him tied up in the closet.



I wouldn't put it past her


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> I got some muscle relaxers that would straighten you right up! What happened, or is it personal? Sleep on it wrong? Or have to much "down" time on it?



That's what i was thinking


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> She has him tied up in the closet.



ur next


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> ur next


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> That's what i was thinking



Great minds think alike!


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Great mind think alike!



Funny how he hasn't responded


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Funny how he hasn't responded



Who?


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> ur next



I'm ok with that.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Who?



Johnny


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> So how exactly did you hurt your neck


I'm so glad you asked...

 let me borrow the swing.
Apparently, there is a weight limit...
you'd be quite surprised the results of someone falling from a few feet in the air, when they were previously just suspended by straps...

Coincidentally, "Free Falling" was playing on the radio as I made my quick, yet painful, decent to the floor.


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm so glad you asked...
> 
> let me borrow the swing.
> Apparently, there is a weight limit...
> you'd be quite surprised the results of someone falling from a few feet in the air, when they were previously just suspended by straps...
> 
> Coincidentally, "Free Falling" was playing on the radio as I made my quick, yet painful, decent to the floor.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Funny how he hasn't responded



 I'm working, GD it


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I'm ok with that.



you sure about that?


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm working, GD it



  me too


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> me too




Next time, I'll be sure to just tell my customers they have to wait while I type a response to tyky on somd.com   That's sure to get me a nice raise this year


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> you sure about that?


 dont scare him away!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> me too



OMG, I almost forgot to tell you!
B got the job


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

pcjohnnyb said:


> Next time, I'll be sure to just tell my customers they have to wait while I type a response to tyky on somd.com   That's sure to get me a nice raise this year



Why were you the one in the swing?


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Next time, I'll be sure to just tell my customers they have to wait while I type a response to tyky on somd.com   That's sure to get me a nice raise this year



funny, I always pictured you sitting in a cubicle in front of a computer

holding a red stapler


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> dont scare him away!


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> OMG, I almost forgot to tell you!
> B got the job





GO B


----------



## pcjohnnyb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Why were you the one in the swing?






tyky said:


> funny, I always pictured you sitting in a cubicle in front of a computer
> 
> holding a red stapler



 (Ps: I really need to watch that entire movie..I've never seen it and people reference it a lot )


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> dont scare him away!


Where's your man at, did he get scared away


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

pcjohnnyb said:


> OMG, I almost forgot to tell you!
> B got the job



Is B your SO? What kind of job did she get? Oh and congrats!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Is B your SO? What kind of job did she get? Oh and congrats!



yes 
daycare assistant, or something like that


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Where's your man at, did he get scared away


he was bad, he is being punished  ill let him out when i get home


----------



## SingerLady




----------



## kelb

SingerLady said:


>




Did you see the Karaoke Info  for Memories in the Entertainment thread?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Did you see the Karaoke Info  for Memories in the Entertainment thread?


karaoke on saturday was alot of fun!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> karaoke on saturday was alot of fun!!!



I meant to ask how that was, i was stuck with my neices, brothers and my own kids, now way I was bringing all them


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> karaoke on saturday was alot of fun!!!



Where did you go?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I meant to ask how that was, i was stuck with my neices, brothers and my own kids, now way I was bringing all them


geeze! sorry u couldnt come


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Where did you go?


hottie pants work


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> hottie pants work



 Hello, my little SpInNeR.......


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> hottie pants work


I didn't knwo they had karaoke there
BB and I have been hitting the karaoke joints looking for talent.


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Hello, my little SpInNeR.......


hello sexy choc chip muffin


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I didn't knwo they had karaoke there
> BB and I have been hitting the karaoke joints looking for talent.


abahahahahaha none there! actually PervD has an awesome voice ;o)


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> I didn't knwo they had karaoke there
> BB and I have been hitting the karaoke joints looking for talent.



Should karaoke and talent really be used in the same sentence?


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Should karaoke and talent really be used in the same sentence?



OH OH OH I meant "talent"


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> OH OH OH I meant "talent"



 That's better!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> That's better!!


BBs band is still looking for a singer so... sometimes when we feel like getting drunk we kit up karaoke


----------



## rich70




----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


>



:shrug: WTF did I do


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


 Don't be smacking the ladies!!


tyky said:


> :shrug: WTF did I do



Don't worry, I took care of him for you


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Don't be smacking the ladies!!
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I took care of him for you



 thanks


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


> :shrug: WTF did I do



oops that was for rich, guess i click the wrong message to quote.


----------



## rich70

pcjohnnyb said:


>



 What the hell are you laughing at buddy?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> What the hell are you laughing at buddy?



 stop smacking people.


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


> oops that was for rich, guess i click the wrong message to quote.



lay off the


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> stop smacking people.


----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


> lay off the



but....... i don't want too


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


> but....... i don't want too



Me either, I have been laying off of it tho, hubby has a blood test for some million dollar insurance policy and if he drinks it will show up and his premium will go up


----------



## pcjohnnyb

rich70 said:


> What the hell are you laughing at buddy?



Currently: The women who are  and  because of my opinions in the "debate" thread


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Currently: The women who are  and  because of my opinions in the "debate" thread



you get off on those debates don'tcha
I prefer the threads that are not so deep, that way I can work and post


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Me either, I have been laying off of it tho, hubby has a blood test for some million dollar insurance policy and if he drinks it will show up and his premium will go up



How will drinking show up 
Alcohol is like, one of the fastest things to clear from your system


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> How will drinking show up
> Alcohol is like, one of the fastest things to clear from your system



he has to go 4 days


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> you get off on those debates don'tcha
> I prefer the threads that are not so deep, that way I can work and post



I prefer real, intellectual debate...people who react the way at least 3-4 folks there are reacting just make me laugh.  I definitely would rather discuss with people who hold personal views, but are open to acknowledging other opinions


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> he has to go 4 days



4 different tests?  intense 
yeah, it would probably show up then.  I don't know exactly how long it takes to completely clear your system :shrug:


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> 4 different tests?  intense
> yeah, it would probably show up then.  I don't know exactly how long it takes to completely clear your system :shrug:



I guess he was advised to steer clear of alcohol for 4 days


----------



## Gtmustang88

If i were in dc, i would be getting read to leave work, damn you california.


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


> If i were in dc, i would be getting read to leave work, damn you california.



shut up, it is warmer there!


----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


> shut up, it is warmer there!



Indeed, in the 70's and sunny. Time for the beach after work


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


> Indeed, in the 70's and sunny. Time for the beach after work



 you deserve that and you know it after that statement


----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


> you deserve that and you know it after that statement



but i am probably working a 100x harder out here than in dc...


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


> but i am probably working a 100x harder out here than in dc...



Well I wouldn't know, would I


----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


> Well I wouldn't know, would I



no you wouldn't, so you should just take my word.


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


> no you wouldn't, so you should just take my word.



ok


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Indeed, in the 70's and sunny. Time for the beach after work


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> but i am probably working a 100x harder out here than in dc...



Yeah right. Working on your tan maybe.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Yeah right. Working on your tan maybe.



That's when I get off work... duh...


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Yeah right. Working on your tan maybe.



Haha...Now that is funny! I am about to reach my 40hrs, so I have got to go home. You know this place...NO OVER TIME!!!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Haha...Now that is funny! I am about to reach my 40hrs, so I have got to go home. You know this place...NO OVER TIME!!!!



 thats not funny. 

haha wtf. I can put in all the overtime i want, as long as I have a valid excuse...


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> thats not funny.
> 
> haha wtf. I can put in all the overtime i want, as long as I have a valid excuse...



Not here. Once you hit that 40 hour mark, you don't get paid for anything after that.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Not here. Once you hit that 40 hour mark, you don't get paid for anything after that.



I don't miss anything about that place... expect for the fact while i was working there i was in college, which I do miss that.


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## amotley




----------



## tyky

Kittykat33 said:


> Not here. Once you hit that 40 hour mark, you don't get paid for anything after that.



I sure as hell hope you take your butt home after 40 hours then


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody


----------



## misshelper




----------



## tyky

misshelper said:


>


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


>







is her pussy ok ?


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> is her pussy ok ?



Still limping as of last night  Didnt get a chance to check this morning.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Still limping as of last night  Didnt get a chance to check this morning.



Hope all gets better......


----------



## kvj21075

my baby looks pathetic  were having lasagna tonight


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> my baby looks pathetic  were having lasagna tonight


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


>


oh yeh forgot, house is in destruction mode right now cause we were painting  so no guests over, but we will have people over after the carpet is installed to play with my new grill


----------



## tyky




----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> oh yeh forgot, house is in destruction mode right now cause we were painting  so no guests over, but we will have people over after the carpet is installed to play with my new grill



..I wasn't try to freeload.....just get the pole out....


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> ..I wasn't try to freeload.....just get the pole out....


----------



## rich70

Morning all.


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> ..I wasn't try to freeload.....just get the pole out....



i like having dinner guests 



tyky said:


>



morning 



rich70 said:


> Morning all.



hey sexy!


----------



## Kittykat33

Morning all........baby girl slept all night-so mommy got some sleep!!!


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> Morning all.


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all........baby girl slept all night-so mommy got some sleep!!!



Did you bring your lunch today?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> hey sexy!


Hi there my little muffin


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Did you bring your lunch today?



No-I don't know if I will beable to do lunch today. My nephew was admitted to Childrens last night. So I have to see what is going on with him first.


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> No-I don't know if I will beable to do lunch today. My nephew was admitted to Childrens last night. So I have to see what is going on with him first.



Ok. Let me know how he is.


----------



## toppick08

Well peeps....gotta' roll out.

later y'all


----------



## GypsyQueen

Okay so last night i could not sleep, at all....so i decided to take some Nyquil...i took too big of a dose (I really wanted to sleep) and passed out cold. Then, imagine this, i over slept!  It wasnt just some fifteen mins, it was an hour and a half after i was already supposed to be at work. And i told them yesterday that i would come in early.     My coworker was calling me asking if i was alright.   Freakin great!  (where is dn101 with that :shootmyself: smilie)


----------



## kvj21075

i woke up early today, 5:20, i will be passing out early


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Okay so last night i could not sleep, at all....so i decided to take some Nyquil...i took too big of a dose (I really wanted to sleep) and passed out cold. Then, imagine this, i over slept!  It wasnt just some fifteen mins, it was an hour and a half after i was already supposed to be at work. And i told them yesterday that i would come in early.     My coworker was calling me asking if i was alright.   Freakin great!  (where is dn101 with that :shootmyself: smilie)






  hope everyone is having a better week than I am!!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> hope everyone is having a better week than I am!!


 im hungry


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> hope everyone is having a better week than I am!!


p.s. youre missing out on lasagna again


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Know what pisses me off?
That I have to go to the doctor to get any good pain medication because they can't have anything good OTC (because they're like, all narcotics).
UGh.
That's why people's livers fail and sheeyot because they try taking a bunch of tylenol or whatever to cope with pain (because they can't get powerful stuff), and you can't do that 

Ok, I'm done.
no...
  :throwschair:

Done now.


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> Know what pisses me off?
> That I have to go to the doctor to get any good pain medication because they can't have anything good OTC (because they're like, all narcotics).
> UGh.
> That's why people's livers fail and sheeyot because they try taking a bunch of tylenol or whatever to cope with pain (because they can't get powerful stuff), and you can't do that
> 
> Ok, I'm done.
> no...
> :throwschair:
> 
> Done now.


have u heard of a sir by the name of..... Captain Morgan?????













not saying its great for your liver tho lol


----------



## kvj21075

so i had a pretty healthy dinner last night. spinach salad with cheese and chicken, and some cottage cheese and fruit 


so im going to McDonalds and getting a quarter punder meal, ill be back in a bit


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> have u heard of a sir by the name of..... Captain Morgan?????
> 
> not saying its great for your liver tho lol



I mean, if you're buying 

SEE?! I can't even bloody self medicate 
Stupid laws


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## kelb

Whats everyone doing friday night?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Whats everyone doing friday night?


you! you silly wh*re!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> you! you silly wh*re!



OH I meant before that!!


----------



## kvj21075

or after it... or during... ahem.. why whats up?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Whats everyone doing friday night?



Whats going on?


----------



## kelb

HATE THE TOY  in waldorf


----------



## tyky




----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


>



Hola


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


>




I ate my lunch too quick and I feel like I'm going to explode


----------



## 4d2008

is it time for life to slow down yet?


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Hola



werd



pcjohnnyb said:


> I ate my lunch too quick and I feel like I'm going to explode





 I am waiting til school lets out and I am gonna surprise my son and take him to taco Bell


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> is it time for life to slow down yet?



Have you retired and is someone wiping your butt for you yet?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Have you retired and is someone wiping your butt for you yet?


No, and Yes.. :shrug:


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> No, and Yes.. :shrug:



 to the yes part, I am picturing KVJ wiping your azz


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> to the yes part, I am picturing KVJ wiping your azz



Thanks for the image!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> to the yes part, I am picturing KVJ wiping your azz


6 yrs to retire and KVJ DOES wipe my bum :shrug: (cause of my boo boo from the fire).


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> 6 yrs to retire and KVJ DOES wipe my bum :shrug: (cause of my boo boo from the fire).



I think you are dragging the booboo out too long Mr., start wiping your own butt, that can't be healthy for such a young relationship


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> 6 yrs to retire and KVJ DOES wipe my bum :shrug: (cause of my boo boo from the fire).


how could u ever want another woman!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I think you are dragging the booboo out too long Mr., start wiping your own butt, that can't be healthy for such a young relationship


 thats soooooooooooooooooo what it sounded like, i just wipe off his booboo with peroxide, he is on his own as far as his butthole!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I think you are dragging the booboo out too long Mr., start wiping your own butt, that can't be healthy for such a young relationship


She likes it. :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I think you are dragging the booboo out too long Mr., start wiping your own butt, that can't be healthy for such a young relationship


IF its ok with kvj, Ill have her take a pic tonight (of just the boo boo not my entire bum) and Ill forward it to ya.... Its still not a pretty sight.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> IF its ok with kvj, Ill have her take a pic tonight (of just the boo boo not my entire bum) and Ill forward it to ya.... Its still not a pretty sight.


am i wiping the yellowish ooze off it first?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> am i wiping the yellowish ooze off it first?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> am i wiping the yellowish ooze off it first?


itll just be scabbed.. Im not wearing the bandages anymore... Letting it breath a bit.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> itll just be scabbed.. Im not wearing the bandages anymore... Letting it breath a bit.


ohhh i def cant look at it then, im a scab picker! u stay at your place tonight!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> ohhh i def cant look at it then, im a scab picker! u stay at your place tonight!



:ijustfrewupinmymouf:


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> :ijustfrewupinmymouf:


i cant help it! ill just rub it alittle then maybe tear at a corner a little bit..... and then rip it off and wear it as a hat!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i cant help it! ill just rub it alittle then maybe tear at a corner a little bit..... and then rip it off and wear it as a hat!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


and then ill mail it to you!!!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> and then ill mail it to you!!!!!



I'm so not your friend anymore 



SLAM


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I'm so not your friend anymore
> 
> 
> 
> SLAM


I WAS JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!! COME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!








how could i mail it to you if i eat it?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> I WAS JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!! COME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how could i mail it to you if i eat it?



4d

Does she talk like this during dinner or sex


----------



## kvj21075

i was having a conversation with myself... in my head! not out loud (that would be crazy). and i made myself accidentally shoot soda out of my nose ( it hurt!













gosh im bored


----------



## toppick08

i be tired.....


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i was having a conversation with myself... in my head! not out loud (that would be crazy). and i made myself accidentally shoot soda out of my nose ( it hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gosh im bored



I feel like mexican


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I feel like mexican


were having lasagna tonight lol, i know i said i wasnt having dinner guests over, but i said nothing about not having guest over FOR dinner


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I feel like mexican



I'm going to Monterey's tonight. I've never been there.I hope it's good.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I'm going to Monterey's tonight. I've never been there.I hope it's good.



Which one?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Which one?



In San Souci.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Which one?



There's more than one? 
Learn somethin new every day


----------



## rich70

pcjohnnyb said:


> There's more than one?
> Learn somethin new every day



You mean there is something that you didn't know!!!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> In San Souci.


Why are you going all the way down there.

That other place is better.. the one in L-town. I thnk its called salsa or something like that



rich70 said:


> You mean there is something that you didn't know!!!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Why are you going all the way down there.
> 
> That other place is better.. the one in L-town. I thnk its called salsa or something like that



She lives in Mechanicsville so it's closer. Is it not good? I do like Salsas in Leonardtown though. I was there one night and saw this really hot woman


----------



## pcjohnnyb

rich70 said:


> You mean there is something that you didn't know!!!





PS: Kelb, Montereys > Salsas 
:shrug: IMO, at least


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> She lives in Mechanicsville so it's closer. Is it not good? I do like Salsas in Leonardtown though. I was there on night and saw this really hot woman



Monterays is good. been getting a little worse everytime I go. Search the name in other threads.. I think its a general consensus


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> *She* lives in Mechanicsville so it's closer. Is it not good? I do like Salsas in Leonardtown though. I was there one night and saw this really hot woman


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>



His Girl.. duh!


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> His Girl.. duh!


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> His Girl.. duh!



Well that would be you then


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## tyky




----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


>


 
  Looks like a fun party!


----------



## 4d2008

THURSDAY!


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> THURSDAY!


----------



## kvj21075

thursday is pay day... and im going to go check if i got any tax money back yet


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> thursday is pay day... and im going to go check if i got any tax money back yet





I never get any tax money back


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I never get any tax money back


 u dont need it! you have big house and nice car and other poo! you should buy me presents  or adopt me


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> u dont need it! you have big house and nice car and other poo! you should buy me presents  or adopt me





hell no, I have 2 spoiled kids as it is and a spoiled hubby


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> hell no, I have 2 spoiled kids as it is and a spoiled hubby


but im pretty  why wouldnt you want to add me to the family


----------



## GypsyQueen

GFM.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> GFM.


----------



## rich70

Morning all.


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning all.


 mornin sexy


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


>


ive been demoted to a huggy


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> mornin sexy



Morning my little sticky buns!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning my little sticky buns!


awwwwwwwww sticky buns!!!!!!!!! i havent been called that yet... until now!!!  how is my step daughter doing?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> awwwwwwwww sticky buns!!!!!!!!! i havent been called that yet... until now!!!  how is my step daughter doing?



She's doing just fine. She wants to know when you are gonna sleep over.


And so do I!


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> ive been demoted to a huggy



That way i can feel your breastesess.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> She's doing just fine. She wants to know when you are gonna sleep over.
> 
> 
> And so do I!


my place should be done this weekend so next weekend is the sleep over at my place


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> That way i can feel your breastesess.


you like? you dirty dirty girl!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> but im pretty  why wouldnt you want to add me to the family



Cuz, I wouldn't want my kids to be exposed to your porn collection


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> my place should be done this weekend so next weekend is the sleep over at my place


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Cuz, I wouldn't want my kids to be exposed to your porn collection


i KNOW u have worse! ill share with u and keep it in your hiding place!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i KNOW u have worse! ill share with u and keep it in your hiding place!





Nice AV


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Nice AV


i was showing hazelirishchick how luck she is 

u just jealous!


----------



## Gtmustang88

morning


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i was showing hazelirishchick how luck she is
> 
> u just jealous!



huh


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> morning


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> huh


hazelirishchick is apparently my mpd, and i needed to show her how lucky she is that she gets laid all the time by pervd. its in the pcjaywad thread.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>





So I got offered a permanant job out here if I want it......


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> So I got offered a permanant job out here if I want it......



Take it. You know you don't want to come back here.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> hazelirishchick is apparently my mpd, and i needed to show her how lucky she is that she gets laid all the time by pervd. its in the pcjaywad thread.



Gotcha, I just finished reading that thread 

Kelb is gonna be pissed


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Gotcha, I just finished reading that thread
> 
> Kelb is gonna be pissed



I'll take care of kelb.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Take it. You know you don't want to come back here.



haha, i got to jan. to decide.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Gotcha, I just finished reading that thread
> 
> Kelb is gonna be pissed


 omg i need to get that thread deleted! even if it means dropping the eff bomb!  











what am i thinking? she will be happy, the more the merrier!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

So.
If a mimosa is sparkling wine and, whatever kind of juice goes with it.
What would you call red wine and sunny D?


----------



## kelb

What am I going to be mad at?


----------



## kvj21075

uh oh


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> uh oh


----------



## Kittykat33

Morning all


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


well, we may have another hottie on here, were trying to find out if shes an mpd... go to johnny thread


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> well, we may have another hottie on here, were trying to find out if shes an mpd... go to johnny thread





and not in the way you like either!


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Hey J.....how is the west coast today?? Can you eat In and Out burger for me today?? I am CRAVING it for some reason!!!


----------



## kelb

Rich.. how was monterays?


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey J.....how is the west coast today?? Can you eat In and Out burger for me today?? I am CRAVING it for some reason!!!



Sunny and in the 70s, so not too bad. I will be in meetings all day though starting at 8. I will see what I can do about in an out burger. I haven't been there in a few weeks.

How are things going on the east coast?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Rich.. how was monterays?



We ended up going to Salsas. And it was .


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey J.....how is the west coast today?? Can you eat In and Out burger for me today?? I am CRAVING it for some reason!!!



Did you pack today?


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> Sunny and in the 70s, so not too bad. I will be in meetings all day though starting at 8. I will see what I can do about in an out burger. I haven't been there in a few weeks.
> 
> How are things going on the east coast?



Everything is good-it is suppose to be in the 60's here today.
So when are you going to Vegas???


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Everything is good-it is suppose to be in the 60's here today.
> So when are you going to Vegas???



I don't know... Need to start doing stuff though, been out here for 2 months.. Lol its hard to get away from the beach on the weekends when i am pretty much living on it.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> I don't know... Need to start doing stuff though, been out here for 2 months.. Lol its hard to get away from the beach on the weekends when i am pretty much living on it.



When I come out there we are going to Vegas.


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> I don't know... Need to start doing stuff though, been out here for 2 months.. Lol its hard to get away from the beach on the weekends when i am pretty much living on it.



Very true!!! But you have to go to Vegas while you are out there!!!


----------



## tyky




----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> When I come out there we are going to Vegas.



when you coming fool? 



Kittykat33 said:


> Very true!!! But you have to go to Vegas while you are out there!!!



Yeah i know.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> when you coming fool?



The end of March.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> The end of March.


:Added to phone calendar: VEGAS END OF MARCH


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> :Added to phone calendar: VEGAS END OF MARCH



Sounds good to me. We even got a free place to stay.

GT, there might be a few of us coming.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Sounds good to me. We even got a free place to stay.
> 
> GT, there might be a few of us coming.



Pffttt... Vegas is NOTHING.. I'm going to Chipotle for lunch


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Pffttt... Vegas is NOTHING.. I'm going to Chipotle for lunch



 Damn you. And you wern't gonna call me.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Sounds good to me. We even got a free place to stay.
> 
> GT, there might be a few of us coming.



I wanna go! Work's b-day is in March


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Sounds good to me. We even got a free place to stay.
> 
> GT, there might be a few of us coming.



The requirement should be hot females only

haha


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I wanna go! Work's b-day is in March



My b-day is in March too. Let's go!!


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


> The requirement should be hot females only
> 
> haha


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> The requirement should be hot females only
> 
> haha



Well 4d puts out and he's kinda cute.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

rich70 said:


> My b-day is in March too. Let's go!!



 
When are yall's march bdays?!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Well 4d puts out and he's kinda cute.


----------



## 4d2008

Oh and its KVJ's B-day at the end of march as well... BUSY MONTH


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> When are yall's march bdays?!



Hubby's is the 14th


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Oh and its KVJ's B-day at the end of march as well... BUSY MONTH



 All the cool people are born in march, apparently.
How late into march is it? Mine is towards the end too  28th


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I wanna go! Work's b-day is in March



mine too!



Gtmustang88 said:


> The requirement should be hot females only
> 
> haha



i qualify! 



rich70 said:


> My b-day is in March too. Let's go!!



mines the 23rd!


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> All the cool people are born in march, apparently.
> How late into march is it? Mine is towards the end too





No August


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> All the cool people are born in march, apparently.
> How late into march is it? Mine is towards the end too  28th


we already discussed this before stupid! u cant go!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Well 4d puts out and he's kinda cute.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> No August


pervd is an august bday- same as my gdads


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> pervd is an august bday- same as my gdads





See cool peeps in August too


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> we already discussed this before stupid!



I seem to recall that 
The best thing about having a poor memory is that I can watch reruns/movies over and over and they seem almost like new 



> u cant go!



fine.
I'm keeping Hazel at home with me then


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> See cool peeps in August too


errrrrrrrrrrrrr uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm if u say so


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> I seem to recall that
> The best thing about having a poor memory is that I can watch reruns/movies over and over and they seem almost like new
> 
> 
> 
> fine.
> I'm keeping Hazel at home with me then


hmmmmm im sure she will pick a trip with me the nstay at home with! nana!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmmm im sure she will pick a trip with me the nstay at home with! nana!



God...Now I'm craving Chipotles, too, along with McD from that other thread.

I'm going to get fat if I fufil these cravings


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> mine too!
> 
> 
> 
> i qualify!
> 
> 
> 
> mines the 23rd!



Mine is the 30th


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Mine is the 30th


SO IS MINE! 
But August


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> SO IS MINE!
> But August



I knew you always wanted to be just like me.


----------



## tyky

August is an expensive month for Work
he has my birthday, our daughters and our anniversary


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> August is an expensive month for Work
> he has my birthday, our daughters and our anniversary



Yikes.
My parent's and B's birthdays are all between November and January.
Christmas season kills me


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Yikes.
> My parent's and B's birthdays are all between November and January.
> Christmas season kills me



My dad's b-day is 12/20 as if it's not hard enough to figure out what to get him for Christmas


----------



## GypsyQueen

Its so nice out side!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Its so nice *out side*!



Outside, ya big dummy 
It was supposed to get to 60s, but it'll probably be back down by the time I get off


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Outside, ya big dummy
> It was supposed to get to 60s, but it'll probably be back down by the time *I get off*



Please don't talk about that.. brings back nightmares


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> My dad's b-day is 12/20 as if it's not hard enough to figure out what to get him for Christmas


My dad (R.I.P.) was on the 25th. He passed away on the 23rd  almost made it to his B-X mas day.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> My dad (R.I.P.) was on the 25th. He passed away on the 23rd  almost made it to his B-X mas day.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Please don't talk about that.. brings back nightmares




It was only a nightmare because you've never seen it


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> It was only a nightmare because you've never seen it



 ooooooooooooookkkkaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> My dad (R.I.P.) was on the 25th. He passed away on the 23rd  almost made it to his B-X mas day.





My mom (RIP) was born 3/11 and she died 3/9, she said she wasn't turning 45


----------



## kelb

[



tyky said:


> My mom (RIP) was born 3/11 and she died 3/9, she said she wasn't turning 45



thats funny and really sad at the same time


  


Tooo maaaaany emotionssssss


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> My dad's b-day is 12/20 as if it's not hard enough to figure out what to get him for Christmas


MY DADS BDAY TOO!


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> MY DADS BDAY TOO!


oh no wait- his is 1-20


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> oh no wait- his is 1-20


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> oh no wait- his is 1-20


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


i have six bdays between 1-20 and 1-27! its crazy fool!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> i have six bdays between 1-20 and 1-27! its crazy fool!




That, is insane


----------



## SOMDfungirl

kelb said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> thats funny and really sad at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tooo maaaaany emotionssssss



I'm gonna be where ur gonna be this weekend!


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> The requirement should be hot females only
> 
> haha



SORRY I can't make it!! Haha


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> SORRY I can't make it!! Haha



Oh you're coming with me woman!!


----------



## bcp

did I win yet?


----------



## rich70

bcp said:


> did I win yet?



No


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> SORRY I can't make it!! Haha



Who said you were invited? haha


----------



## tyky




----------



## ovred

Hey everyone.


----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


> Hey everyone.


----------



## toppick08

I'm here 'till 8:30.,please entertain me.


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> I'm here 'till 8:30.,please entertain me.


You are in a square room, 4 walls, 4 windows. Every window you look out of points North. A bear walks past a window. What color is the bear?


----------



## toppick08

white ?


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> white ?




A farmer walks out of his home. Cant find his tractor. What does the farmer say?


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> A farmer walks out of his home. Cant find his tractor. What does the farmer say?



I'm just like toppick08


----------



## bcp

now, if each of the four windows has its own wall, then you would have to be in the north pole, and as such since there are only white bears up there it goes without saying, 

however, if all windows are just on the one wall, the argument can be made that the bear could be any color that bears might find themselves dressed in, and in that case, there is not enough information to make in informed conclusion as to the color of said walking bear.

 I do however suggest securing your food in a better manner so as not to attract so many bears regardless of where you may or may not be with your four wall domicile.


 NOW did I win anything?


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> I'm just like toppick08


NO.
Where's my tractor? 

What did the snail say while riding on the turtles back?




bcp said:


> now, if each of the four windows has its own wall, then you would have to be in the north pole, and as such since there are only white bears up there it goes without saying,
> 
> however, if all windows are just on the one wall, the argument can be made that the bear could be any color that bears might find themselves dressed in, and in that case, there is not enough information to make in informed conclusion as to the color of said walking bear.
> 
> I do however suggest securing your food in a better manner so as not to attract so many bears regardless of where you may or may not be with your four wall domicile.
> 
> 
> NOW did I win anything?


Yes... but No.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> NO.
> *Where's my tractor? *
> What did the snail say while riding on the turtles back?
> 
> 
> Yes... but No.



..like me losing my truck and your car......


----------



## kvj21075

morning sushineS


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> morning sushineS





gotta' go......have a good one peeps.


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> gotta' go......have a good one peeps.


 have a good day!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


 morning sexy!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> morning sexy!





thank god it's Friday


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!


Good morning obese, computer nerd that has a willy and eats cookies all day and plays on the computer trying to act like some hot chick with hazeleyes that irish


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


> Good morning obese, computer nerd that has a willy and eats cookies all day and plays on the computer trying to act like some hot chick with hazeleyes that irish



 OMG  I almost pee'd myself!


----------



## 4d2008

<------------------


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


> Good morning obese, computer nerd that has a willy and eats cookies all day and plays on the computer trying to act like some hot chick with hazeleyes that irish



Good morning overweight one, who sits in front of your playstation all day, with cheeto stains on your T-shirt, developing arthritis from playing too much video games!


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Good morning overweight one, who sits in front of your playstation all day, with cheeto stains on your T-shirt, developing arthritis from playing too much video games!


well now u are stupid! cause im a nintendo girl/guy...whatever


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


> well now u are stupid! cause im a nintendo girl/guy...whatever



AWW you and me both! Mario Brothers all the way!


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


> AWW you and me both! Mario Brothers all the way!


mario, and tetris!!!! and i love the wii cause now i can get the old school sega sonic games too!!!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


> mario, and tetris!!!! and i love the wii cause now i can get the old school sega sonic games too!!!



NO WAY..........THEY HAVE SONIC FOR WII NOW????????


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


> NO WAY..........THEY HAVE SONIC FOR WII NOW????????


uhmmmm yeh- thats why i got the wii, u can get all the old school games ) they dont have the original Tetris, but a Super Tetris (i have tetris for my original nintendo but need to get a power cord) but u can get all the old nintendo games and sega games, and then all the new stuff too )


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


> uhmmmm yeh- thats why i got the wii, u can get all the old school games ) they dont have the original Tetris, but a Super Tetris (i have tetris for my original nintendo but need to get a power cord) but u can get all the old nintendo games and sega games, and then all the new stuff too )



oH MY........my pants are wet now!!!!!! I like zelda to! I have that for the wii, but now I'm gonna have to get sonic! (Kvj you seriously have to be like the only girl I've met, (besides me), that loves video games)


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


> oH MY........my pants are wet now!!!!!! I like zelda to! I have that for the wii, but now I'm gonna have to get sonic! (Kvj you seriously have to be like the only girl I've met, (besides me), that loves video games)


i have the zelda game, havent had the time to start it yet,  my Dad said it was kinda difficult so he gave me the book for it lol. We will have to have a game night. but i need to get some practice in, havent played too much lately cause weve been really busy... oh, and i suck lol.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


> i have the zelda game, havent had the time to start it yet,  my Dad said it was kinda difficult so he gave me the book for it lol. We will have to have a game night. but i need to get some practice in, havent played too much lately cause weve been really busy... oh, and i suck lol.



Awesome, I'm down!


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## rich70

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Good morning overweight one, who sits in front of your playstation all day, with cheeto stains on your T-shirt, developing arthritis from playing too much video games!



Who told you!!!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Who told you!!!


sorry  but u can come to our game night and bring our beautiful daughter


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> sorry  but u can come to our game night and bring our beautiful daughter



Ok, we can do that. I'm glad she converted you to a child lover.


----------



## kelb

GOOD MORNING!!!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

rich70 said:


> Who told you!!!



Oh I'm sorry, was I not suppose to say anything?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Ok, we can do that. I'm glad she converted you to a child lover.


errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr uuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> GOOD MORNING!!!



Morning hunnybunny!!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Morning hunnybunny!!



Hey baby!

Hanging down your way tonight!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Hey baby!
> 
> Hanging down your way tonight!


your puppy is so adorable!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> your puppy is so adorable!!!



thank you
You met her.. she weighs more than you and got jealous when you were lovin on me so she tried pushing you down the stairs.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> thank you
> You met her.. she weighs more than you and got jealous when you were lovin on me so she tried pushing you down the stairs.


i know i met her! and she wasnt trying to push me down the stairs, she was trying to hump me!!!! (the peanut butte rin my pocket had ntohing to do with it!)


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i know i met her! and she wasnt trying to push me down the stairs, she was trying to hump me!!!! (the peanut butte rin my pocket had ntohing to do with it!)



she wil do anything for PB!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i have the zelda game, havent had the time to start it yet,  my Dad said it was kinda difficult so he gave me the book for it lol. We will have to have a game night. but i need to get some practice in, havent played too much lately cause weve been really busy... oh, and i suck lol.


have you made it where we can play your NES yet?  



kelb said:


> thank you
> You met her.. she weighs more than you and got jealous when you were lovin on me so she tried pushing you down the stairs.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> have you made it where we can play your NES yet?


read! i need the power adapter, i havent ordered it yet  i get my carpet today )


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> read! i need the power adapter, i havent ordered it yet  i get my carpet today )



read?  Who has time to read?  I've gotta go soon!  I read a few posts above mine.  

and yay for carpet!  i didn't know you were ordering carpet.  i hope it's nice!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> read! i need the power adapter, i havent ordered it yet  i get my carpet today )



After you are done playing with you carpet.. wanna go out?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Morning





Morning all


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> Morning all


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> After you are done playing with you carpet.. wanna go out?


dont u work??? like ALWAYS?!?!?!!?!






and i have barefloors


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> read?  Who has time to read?  I've gotta go soon!  I read a few posts above mine.
> 
> and yay for carpet!  i didn't know you were ordering carpet.  i hope it's nice!


its sexy carpet


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> What did the snail say while riding on the turtles back?
> .


:shrug:
(I want to know and nobody answered, GD it )



kvj21075 said:


> read! i need the power adapter,



and here, I might have one of those 
To a broken NES, though I can't recall if it's still in my closet at the old house


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> dont u work??? like ALWAYS?!?!?!!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have barefloors



I'm OFF tonight... 
BB is  going BACK to the doc today and I'm free this evening 

I'm going to see 2 bands in waldorf.


AND I LOVE BARE FLOORS


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> and here, I might have one of those
> To a broken NES, though I can't recall if it's still in my closet at the old house



i would like that cord, it does not mean i will like you



kelb said:


> I'm OFF tonight...
> BB is  going BACK to the doc today and I'm free this evening
> 
> I'm going to see 2 bands in waldorf.





might be going to CIP tonight for a friends bday,if not ill def hit u up


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> dont u work??? like ALWAYS?!?!?!!?!
> 
> 
> and i have barefloors


no she's only busy when i'm around so she doesn't hafta see me 



kvj21075 said:


> its sexy carpet



like a shag rag?


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> no she's only busy when i'm around so she doesn't hafta see me
> 
> 
> 
> like a shag rag?


wouldnt want to shag on anything called a rag


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> wouldnt want to shag on anything called a rag



psh whatever you know you'd do it anytime anywhere with that stud in your avatar!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> psh whatever you know you'd do it anytime anywhere with that stud in your avatar!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> i would like that cord, it does not mean i will like you




I don't even know if I have one :shrug:
But I mean, if you really want it I'll take a look this weekend


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> psh whatever you know you'd do it anytime anywhere with that stud in your avatar!


while that may be true, please do not call my man a stud, its gay. bad beta!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> I don't even know if I have one :shrug:
> But I mean, if you really want it I'll take a look this weekend


if its not out of the way or anything i would appreciate it. and games too. i would buyz them from youz.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> if its not out of the way or anything i would appreciate it. and games too. i would buyz them from youz.



I'll take a look for the cord, that's no problem, but I'm not too inclined to get rid of the games.
Keepsakes from my childhood   And, if I ever get a working system again, I'd like to have them


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Hey baby!
> 
> Hanging down your way tonight!



What time do you want me to meet you?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> What time do you want me to meet you?





I dunno. I'm going to my bar 1st then to the other one. HTT singer


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> What time do you want me to meet you?



Ur too old to hang with the younger people.


----------



## kelb

Gtmustang88 said:


> Ur too old to hang with the younger people.



 Young people don't like me 


atleast not tonight


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Ur too old to hang with the younger people.



 She loves older men!!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> She loves older men!!




All you need to be my man is a guitar, tatts and to be atleast 10 years older than me






(Must know how to play the guitar)


----------



## Gtmustang88

kelb said:


> All you need to be my man is a guitar, tatts and to be atleast 10 years older than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Must know how to play the guitar)



Dont forget he must be loaded too $$$$$$$


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> She loves older men!!


----------



## kelb

Gtmustang88 said:


> Dont forget he must be loaded too $$$$$$$



Ugh.. I keep forgetting that part 

I like my BB just the way he is!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> All you need to be my man is a guitar, tatts and to be atleast 10 years older than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Must know how to play the guitar)



Well I have the tatts, I'm 10 years older than you and I can play guitar hero in X-Box. (and play station too). And I'm gonna win the mega millions tonight for 171 million. How's that?


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>



No mega millions for you buddy.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> No mega millions for you buddy.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>



but remember, if you win, you are my dad, so if something happens to you, i get your money


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> but remember, if you win, you are my dad, so if something happens to you, i get your money



 I'm not that old!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I'm not that old!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



What year were you born?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> What year were you born?



85 buddy


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> 85 buddy



I guess I could be your dad!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I guess I could be your dad!



I know because your old.


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> I know because your old.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA



 Thats enough from you woman!


----------



## frozenrain

you remember my post about my wind machine that will blast you all to outer space and leave me the only one left to win this thread -well you thought it was all hot air so to speak -well you have been warned it is still warming up-just like CERN 'proton' smasher machine.




I win for now though


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> while that may be true, please do not call my man a stud, its gay. bad beta!!!!



clearly i was talkin about that chick drinkin a soda.  that's what i see in your avatar.  :shrug:


----------



## tyky




----------



## ovred

hey everybody


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> hey everybody





I don't think anyone else is here


----------



## ovred

Good morning


----------



## LusbyMom

ovred said:


> Good morning



Look Red.. I am up with you!!


----------



## toppick08

LusbyMom said:


> Look Red.. I am up with you!!


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## dn0121




----------



## frozenrain




----------



## tyky




----------



## dn0121

frozenrain said:


> View attachment 60771



where have u been hiding?


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> where have u been hiding?



 you such a cute girl


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> you such a cute girl


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


>


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## TWLs wife

Trying to stay up to make sure TWL gets home safe tonight from work.


----------



## tyky




----------



## ovred

Good morning everybody.


----------



## twinoaks207

How do you get up that early?


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> How do you get up that early?


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> Hey everybody.


----------



## ovred

Good morning everybody


----------



## 4d2008

Um?  I cant find ANY info on if its snowing or if the roads are bad?!?!?! Does anyone one know what its like outside? :shrug:



By the way, My driveway was plowed  I was happy to see that.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Um?  I cant find ANY info on if its snowing or if the roads are bad?!?!?! Does anyone one know what its like outside? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, My driveway was plowed  I was happy to see that.


----------



## 4d2008

I want to go sledding today... People tell me where there is a hill at  Oh and I guess I need some sleds too.


----------



## tyky




----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> I want to go sledding today... People tell me where there is a hill at  Oh and I guess I need some sleds too.



.........you just have to watch out for the red oaks at the bottom........


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> .........you just have to watch out for the red oaks at the bottom........


dodging trees is the best part 


WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! 


OH SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIII     SLAM!


----------



## 4d2008

well Im going to leave work to go pick up kvj so she can watch my re enlistment. Then Im off work for the rest of the day  Hope everyone has a great smow day!


----------



## Bronwyn

I don't wanna go to work today :


----------



## GypsyQueen

Im going to go lay at the beach...


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> Im going to go lay at the beach...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

I win.
PS: Dear kvj,
I looked through everywhere I could think of...I didn't find it


----------



## SOMDfungirl

Everyone go to work today? where is everyone?


----------



## tyky




----------



## ovred

Good morning folks.


----------



## 4d2008

Well my reenlistment was canxed yesterday due to the snow.  Going to try again today.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Well my reenlistment was canxed yesterday due to the snow.  Going to try again today.



..


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> ..


Did your howdy poop on me? 

 .. <--- poop? :shrug:


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Did your howdy poop on me?
> 
> .. <--- *poop?* :shrug:



I just had a 3 flusher...


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> I just had a 3 flusher...


 

"honey Im going to go and drop the kids off at the pool".

"ok dear".


Open the van door, "Ok kids, time to go".

"But we dont want to go, its to cold".

"dont make me push you out"!

"noooooooooo"

"grunt moan" puuuusssshhhh "ahhhhhhh"

"bye kids"!

"noooooooooooooo" flush


"haha still here"!

"dammit kids, I said GO"! flush

"weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee" 

"haha, stillllll here"

3rd flush

"see ya kids"!

"So, honey how did it go"?

"dammed kids didnt want to leave, I had to push them out with all my might and they kept coming back"!

Took some work but they are gone now. Just wish they would clean up after themselves.. Had chit all over the van doors.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> "honey Im going to go and drop the kids off at the pool".
> 
> "ok dear".
> 
> 
> Open the van door, "Ok kids, time to go".
> 
> "But we dont want to go, its to cold".
> 
> "dont make me push you out"!
> 
> "noooooooooo"
> 
> "grunt moan" puuuusssshhhh "ahhhhhhh"
> 
> "bye kids"!
> 
> "noooooooooooooo" flush
> 
> 
> "haha still here"!
> 
> "dammit kids, I said GO"! flush
> 
> "weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"
> 
> "haha, stillllll here"
> 
> 3rd flush
> 
> "see ya kids"!
> 
> "So, honey how did it go"?
> 
> "dammed kids didnt want to leave, I had to push them out with all my might and they kept coming back"!
> 
> Took some work but they are gone now. Just wish they would clean up after themselves.. Had chit all over the van doors.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> "honey Im going to go and drop the kids off at the pool".
> 
> "ok dear".
> 
> 
> Open the van door, "Ok kids, time to go".
> 
> "But we dont want to go, its to cold".
> 
> "dont make me push you out"!
> 
> "noooooooooo"
> 
> "grunt moan" puuuusssshhhh "ahhhhhhh"
> 
> "bye kids"!
> 
> "noooooooooooooo" flush
> 
> 
> "haha still here"!
> 
> "dammit kids, I said GO"! flush
> 
> "weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"
> 
> "haha, stillllll here"
> 
> 3rd flush
> 
> "see ya kids"!
> 
> "So, honey how did it go"?
> 
> "dammed kids didnt want to leave, I had to push them out with all my might and they kept coming back"!
> 
> Took some work but they are gone now. Just wish they would clean up after themselves.. Had chit all over the van doors.


----------



## kelb

*GOOD MORNING*


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> *GOOD MORNING*


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> *GOOD MORNING*


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kelb said:


>


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Happy Tuesday


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Happy Tuesday



why so happy??  It's cold and messy outside!


----------



## kelb

HazelIrishEyes said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> why so happy??  It's cold and messy outside!



I'm happy everyday :shrug:  Might as well be happy to be alive another day 
I was even happy yesterday when I felt like total sheeyot...AND had to clear off the vehicles...could have been worse  (though not much, because I was to a point where booze was a bad idea, and that's never a good thing  jk, i'm totally not an alcoholic )


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm happy everyday :shrug:  Might as well be happy to be alive another day
> I was even happy yesterday when I felt like total sheeyot...AND had to clear off the vehicles...could have been worse  (though not much, because I was to a point where booze was a bad idea, and that's never a good thing  jk, i'm totally not an alcoholic )



You have wayyyyyy too much happiness going on right now!  I am cold and it is making me grumpy


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> You have wayyyyyy too much happiness going on right now!  I am cold and it is making me grumpy



  :cutcut: 
Coffee helps, too.
Ugh, but I'm pissed because this stupid thing at work is fcking everything up and I can't work


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## tyky

where is everyone today


----------



## GypsyQueen

....................................................................................................Over here!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> where is everyone today



I, for one, am sitting here and can't wait until I can go home and crash.  I think I look like a zombie here   Just taking tylenol sinus/cold/flu (somethin like that), but it definitely is making me feel odd


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> ....................................................................................................Over here!


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> I, for one, am sitting here and can't wait until I can go home and crash.  I think I look like a zombie here   Just taking tylenol sinus/cold/flu (somethin like that), but it definitely is making me feel odd



Yeah that stuff does that.  It gives me horrible tummy aches too.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Hey can anyone suggest a good vacuum cleaner? Ours sucks, and we need a new one


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Yeah that stuff does that.  It gives me horrible tummy aches too.



I expected it to give me one too since I took some Ibuprofen last night, but so far it's nothing extreme.  Not too much of an appetite, though.


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Hey can anyone suggest a good vacuum cleaner? Ours sucks, and we need a new one



No.

You really love that popcorn smilie, huh?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Hey can anyone suggest a good vacuum cleaner? Ours sucks, and we need a new one



That depends on what you plan to suck with it.


----------



## GypsyQueen

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Hey can anyone suggest a good vacuum cleaner? Ours sucks, and we need a new one



It supposed to suck hun.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> No.
> 
> You really love that popcorn smilie, huh?



Yea, I like popcorn....


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> It supposed to suck hun.



 I thought about saying that, but went the other route


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GypsyQueen said:


> It supposed to suck hun.


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Yea, I like popcorn....



My roomie likes to eat popcorn with milk...like cereal


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> My roomie likes to eat popcorn with milk...like cereal



 EWW


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Hey can anyone suggest a good vacuum cleaner? Ours sucks, and we need a new one



Dyson is good, I have the one with the ball


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> My roomie likes to eat popcorn with milk...like cereal



  ewwww


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Dyson is good, I have the one with the ball




I have 3...in my dream world where I have money to use for fancy vacuums


----------



## kelb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Yea, I like popcorn....


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> ewwww



CoPY CAt!


----------



## Beta84

gotta love having an empty office!


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I have 3...in my dream world where I have money to use for fancy vacuums





She asked for a vacuum suggestion, I simply said that I have the Dyson!


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> CoPY CAt!



nope it wasn't the same


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> She asked for a vacuum suggestion, I simply said that I have the Dyson!



You should know I'm just foolin 
I want that one, but I think we have a dirt devil...I think 
:shrug: It's pink, so that makes it like 10x as awesome as the regular model of whatever we've got


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> gotta love having an empty office!



did you see your sign in FC?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

PS: does anyone else like...LOVE newly-vacuumed floors?  They make me want to just get down and roll around because they seem so clean and fresh


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> nope it wasn't the same



Ehhh close enough!


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> did you see your sign in FC?







    no i hadn't thank u!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 61068
> 
> 
> 
> no i hadn't thank u!



 I want one


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Ehhh close enough!



ok you're right


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> ok you're right


----------



## GypsyQueen

Back in the days when we were young, when everything was like a loaded gun, ready to go off at any minute.  Yeah you know know we're gonna win again yeah you  we're gonna win again, *yeah you know we're gonna win again!*!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> PS: does anyone else like...LOVE newly-vacuumed floors?  They make me want to just get down and roll around because they seem so clean and fresh



You are old spirited....but very young spirited.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Back in the days when we were young, when everything was like a loaded gun, ready to go off at any minute.  Yeah you know know we're gonna win again yeah you  we're gonna win again, *yeah you know we're gonna win again!*!!!



Wow...:attentionwhore:


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 61068
> 
> 
> 
> no i hadn't thank u!



I saw that last night and thought it was cute


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> Wow...:attentionwhore:



You're so vain, I bet you think this song is about you, you're so vain! I bet you think this song is about you, don't you, don't you!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> You're so vain, I bet you think this song is about you, you're so vain! I bet you think this song is about you, don't you, don't you!



Love in an elevator.
Livin it up when I'm going down.
loving it up till I hit the ground

:shrug:


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GypsyQueen said:


> You're so vain, I bet you think this song is about you, you're so vain! I bet you think this song is about you, don't you, don't you!


----------



## kelb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> I want one


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kelb said:


>



AWWWWW Aren't you the sweetest.  but, but......I'm always smiling


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Back in the days when we were young, when everything was like a loaded gun, ready to go off at any minute.  Yeah you know know we're gonna win again yeah you  we're gonna win again, *yeah you know we're gonna win again!*!!!


uhh r u a mind reader?  As I got to your post I was on the 5th word in my head cuz I have the song stuck on replay.  Weird.



kelb said:


> I saw that last night and thought it was cute


yeah it's funny    i still never found a playmate for the snow tho 



GypsyQueen said:


> You're so vain, I bet you think this song is about you, you're so vain! I bet you think this song is about you, don't you, don't you!


U singin bout me again?


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


> uhh *r u a mind reader? * As I got to your post I was on the 5th word in my head cuz I have the song stuck on replay.  Weird.
> 
> 
> yeah it's funny    i still never found a playmate for the snow tho
> 
> 
> U singin bout me again?



yes.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> yes.



  stop reading my thoughts devil woman!!!


----------



## tygrace

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Hey can anyone suggest a good vacuum cleaner? Ours sucks, and we need a new one



Let me know what you come up with, our's doesn't "suck enough" hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tygrace said:


> Let me know what you come up with, our's doesn't "suck enough" hahahahahahaha!!!



Will do!


----------



## 4d2008

Im ready to retire.


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

ovred said:


> Hi everybody.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Im ready to retire.



....


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> ....


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


>


You cant win by eating popcorn.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> You cant win by eating popcorn.


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


>



Maybe with a dancing banana


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> Maybe with a dancing banana


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Where is everyone this morning?


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Where is everyone this morning?


sleeping in.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> sleeping in.



I guess so, geeze people wake up!


----------



## toppick08

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Where is everyone this morning?



waiting on a plumber.


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> I win.
> PS: Dear kvj,
> I looked through everywhere I could think of...I didn't find it



thanks anyway 



4d2008 said:


> "honey Im going to go and drop the kids off at the pool".
> 
> "ok dear".
> 
> 
> Open the van door, "Ok kids, time to go".
> 
> "But we dont want to go, its to cold".
> 
> "dont make me push you out"!
> 
> "noooooooooo"
> 
> "grunt moan" puuuusssshhhh "ahhhhhhh"
> 
> "bye kids"!
> 
> "noooooooooooooo" flush
> 
> 
> "haha still here"!
> 
> "dammit kids, I said GO"! flush
> 
> "weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"
> 
> "haha, stillllll here"
> 
> 3rd flush
> 
> "see ya kids"!
> 
> "So, honey how did it go"?
> 
> "dammed kids didnt want to leave, I had to push them out with all my might and they kept coming back"!
> 
> Took some work but they are gone now. Just wish they would clean up after themselves.. Had chit all over the van doors.



this is why i poo at your house 







GypsyQueen said:


> ....................................................................................................Over here!







HazelIrishEyes said:


> Hey can anyone suggest a good vacuum cleaner? Ours sucks, and we need a new one



 how much u gonna pay me???



4d2008 said:


> Im ready to retire.



no  youre suppose to be my sugar daddy!


----------



## tyky




----------



## tygrace

kvj21075 said:


> thanks anyway
> 
> 
> 
> this is why i poo at your house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much u gonna pay me???
> 
> 
> 
> no  youre suppose to be my sugar daddy!



you really crack me up--thank you!!!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


> thanks anyway
> 
> 
> 
> this is why i poo at your house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much u gonna pay me???
> 
> 
> 
> no  youre suppose to be my sugar daddy!




 HEY SUGAR MOMMA!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no  youre suppose to be my sugar daddy!


 well this just isnt going to work cause you are my sugar momma. :shrug:


----------



## toppick08

I don't get no lovin' ?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

toppick08 said:


> I don't get no lovin' ?


----------



## kvj21075

tygrace said:


> you really crack me up--thank you!!!



whatd i do? 



HazelIrishEyes said:


> HEY SUGAR MOMMA!



nonononononononono! 



4d2008 said:


> well this just isnt going to work cause you are my sugar momma. :shrug:



ugh, that is not part of the rules for dating an older guy, you are suppose to support ME!



toppick08 said:


> I don't get no lovin' ?


----------



## toppick08

I feel mo' better now......'till the plumber hands me his bill....


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


> whatd i do?
> 
> 
> 
> nonononononononono!
> 
> 
> 
> ugh, that is not part of the rules for dating an older guy, you are suppose to support ME!



What? no lovin for me either?


----------



## toppick08

HazelIrishEyes said:


> What? no lovin for me either?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

toppick08 said:


>



I'm glad somebody cares


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


> What? no lovin for me either?


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> What? no lovin for me either?



Better?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> Better?


----------



## tyky

I love 2 hour delays!!

Baby off to daycare, cartoons and cheesecake breakfast with the boy then just about when I have had enough, off to school


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Im ready to retire.



You are stuck for ATLEAST another 4 years


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> I love 2 hour delays!!
> 
> Baby off to daycare, cartoons and cheesecake breakfast with the boy then just about when I have had enough, off to school



Aww boy's or girls? or boy and girl? how old?


----------



## kelb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Aww boy's or girls? or boy and girl? how old?



Your AV and the saying under your name.. kinda makin' you creepy....


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kelb said:


> Your AV and the saying under your name.. kinda makin' you creepy....



HAHAHA yea I should probably change that


----------



## kelb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> HAHAHA yea I should probably change that



The AV is adorable


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


>





kelb said:


> You are stuck for ATLEAST another 4 years


6


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Aww boy's or girls? or boy and girl? how old?



Ty is a boy 6
Ky is a girl 2


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> 6


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> Ty is a boy 6
> Ky is a girl 2



cute!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kelb said:


> The AV is adorable



better??


----------



## kelb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> better??



I have no idea what that means but its much better than creepy lol


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


>



he is not allowed to bite you! His chompers are for me only


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> he is not allowed to bite you! His chompers are for me only



 HI !


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> HI !


 should i be eagerly awaiting for a special something in my mailbox soon???


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> should i be eagerly awaiting for a special something in my mailbox soon???



 I should NOT have told you that


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> should i be eagerly awaiting for a special something in my mailbox soon???


 


kelb said:


> I should NOT have told you that


U 2 Exchanging toys? :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> U 2 Exchanging toys? :shrug:


when we exchange toys, we do it one at a time, first, i would stick my.......... dont want to get kicked off.........


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> when we exchange toys, we do it one at a time, first, i would stick my.......... dont want to get kicked off.........


----------



## kvj21075

i love carbs, im on my 5th potato roll this morning


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i love carbs, im on my 5th potato roll this morning


I loaded you up with protein last night.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> I loaded you up with protein last night.



 lmfao


----------



## Gtmustang88

morning


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


>


thats right, it takes more than 7 potato rolls to sop it up with! my belly is on number 8 right now!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> uhm I loaded MYSELF up with YOUR protein last night


I love "that" time of the month. 

its allllllllllll about ME


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> morning


 from rich


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i love carbs, im on my 5th potato roll this morning


I HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




kvj21075 said:


> uhm I loaded MYSELF up with YOUR protein last  night
> 
> now im sopping it up with my........ 7th potato roll


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I love "that" time of the month.
> 
> its allllllllllll about ME


im glad my pain and misery brings you happiness


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> from rich



 to rich


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im glad my pain and misery brings you happiness


it does


----------



## kelb

somdfunguy said:


> Hi.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## HazelIrishEyes

somdfunguy said:


> Hey cutie



Hey pickle dic...........I mean hey pickle man!


----------



## kvj21075

im not allowed to talk about carbs anymore


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

somdfunguy said:


> Thats right baby, you know you enjoy a great pickle.



Actually I love pickles!


----------



## Beta84

is it time to go home yet??


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> im not allowed to talk about carbs anymore


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


seriously, i got an infraction for talking about eating 7  rolls....


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

somdfunguy said:


> I know, Ive been there done you.



 keep on dreamin pickle dic


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> seriously, i got an infraction for talking about eating 7  rolls....



I think you go he infraction for talkignabout sopping up stuff with your carbs...
copy and paste infraction here!


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I think you go he infraction for talkignabout sopping up stuff with your carbs...
> copy and paste infraction here!


You have received an infraction at Southern Maryland Community Forums 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear kvj21075,

You have received an infraction at Southern Maryland Community Forums.

Reason: Inappropriate/Obscene Language
-------
That'll be enough of that.
-------

This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.

Original Post:
404 - Not Found

Quote:
Quote:
Originally Posted by 4d2008  
I loaded you up with protein last night.  

uhm I loaded MYSELF up with YOUR  last night 

now im sopping it up with my........ 7th potato roll   

All the best,
Southern Maryland Community Forums
__________________
Perception is reality.


----------



## kvj21075

PervD started it and he didnt get one!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

somdfunguy said:


> Time to switch to pickle, Pickle, PICKLES!



My life long goal has been reached, I've been quoted!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> You have received an infraction at Southern Maryland Community Forums
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dear kvj21075,
> 
> You have received an infraction at Southern Maryland Community Forums.
> 
> Reason: Inappropriate/Obscene Language
> -------
> That'll be enough of that.
> -------
> 
> This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.
> 
> Original Post:
> 404 - Not Found
> 
> Quote:
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by 4d2008
> I loaded you up with protein last night.
> 
> uhm I loaded MYSELF up with YOUR  last night
> 
> now im sopping it up with my........ 7th potato roll
> 
> All the best,
> Southern Maryland Community Forums
> __________________
> Perception is reality.



 I was right! Did he get one too?

OH I see.. he didnt


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> You have received an infraction at Southern Maryland Community Forums
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dear kvj21075,
> 
> You have received an infraction at Southern Maryland Community Forums.
> 
> Reason: Inappropriate/Obscene Language
> -------
> That'll be enough of that.
> -------
> 
> This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.
> 
> Original Post:
> 404 - Not Found
> 
> Quote:
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by 4d2008
> I loaded you up with protein last night.
> 
> uhm I loaded MYSELF up with YOUR  last night
> 
> now im sopping it up with my........ 7th potato roll
> 
> All the best,
> Southern Maryland Community Forums
> __________________
> Perception is reality.



You're a bad bad girl and you need to be spanked!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> You're a bad bad girl and you need to be spanked!


 please!


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> You're a bad bad girl and you need to be spanked!



Please dont get her kicked off again
TIA


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Please dont get her kicked off again
> TIA



now why would I do that 

then I would have nothing to laugh at, other than 1 post this morning that made me really laugh at loud to the point of co-workers wandering what i was laughing at!


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> You're a bad bad girl and you need to be spanked!





tyky said:


> now why would I do that
> 
> then I would have nothing to laugh at, other than 1 post this morning that made me really laugh at loud to the point of co-workers wandering what i was laughing at!



Share


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Share



names thread... BF :fixed: Kris' post from b-day to weight, I think I even snorted


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> names thread... BF :fixed: Kris' post from b-day to weight, I think I even snorted



 Hes so mean to her!
I'm glad he s me!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## 4d2008

did I win this dammed thing yet? Granted Ill be giving myself the lapdance but still itll be worth it!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> did I win this dammed thing yet? Granted Ill be giving myself the lapdance but still itll be worth it!



NOPE!


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> NOPE!




Now? :shrug:


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> Now? :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Maybe next time!  Bwahahah!​


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


>


STOP IT!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> STOP IT!



there's nothin like me makin a post commenting that you don't win, and when it finally loads you've ALREADY got a post behind mine


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Beta84 said:


> Maybe next time!  Bwahahah!​



Dude, am I invisible? I have said hi to you quite a few times this morning and I keep getting the cold shoulder?


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> there's nothin like me makin a post commenting that you don't win, and when it finally loads you've ALREADY got a post behind mine


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


>



BLAH


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> BLAH


I WILL hurt you.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> I WILL hurt you.


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


>


 im telling you this for the last time! hes not biting you!!!! only me!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


>


 bite your banana? I thought you were a chick?!?!?!?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


> im telling you this for the last time! hes not biting you!!!! only me!!!!



Okay, okay............will you ?


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Okay, okay............will you ?


great 

more fake lesbian threads to be started today


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> great
> 
> more fake lesbian threads to be started today



Yeppers because I love me some fake cooter!


----------



## kvj21075

i bite. chomp chomp chomp chomp


----------



## wineo

Last post  I win


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Yeppers because I love me some fake cooter!


 I  real cooter.


kvj21075 said:


> i bite. chomp chomp chomp chomp


yes you do.


wineo said:


> Last post I win


NO I WIN!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> I  real cooter.
> 
> yes you do.
> 
> NO I WIN!



No I win!


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> No I win!


you DO know what the prize is right?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> you DO know what the prize is right?



Nope?


----------



## GypsyQueen

I dont feel good.


But i win.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I dont feel good.
> 
> 
> But i win.


nope. dont feel sorry for you.

but get better soon


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> nope. dont feel sorry for you.
> 
> but get better soon



So whats the prize?


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> So whats the prize?


Win and you will find out.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> Win and you will find out.



Ok


----------



## Beta84

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Dude, am I invisible? I have said hi to you quite a few times this morning and I keep getting the cold shoulder?


I haven't seen them yet but I will be sure to say hello in every thread you said hi to me in!!!



GypsyQueen said:


> I dont feel good.
> 
> 
> But i win.


aw feel better.  i hope i didn't make ya sick 



HazelIrishEyes said:


> So whats the prize?


Something I'm auctioning off should I happen to win


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> nope. dont feel sorry for you.
> 
> but get better soon



 I freakin' hate you.

And thank you. 



Beta84 said:


> aw feel better.  i hope i didn't make ya sick



If you did...I'll freakin' hate you.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> If you did...I'll freakin' hate you.



you wouldn't be the first nor the last.  But you'd be the one I'd regret the most.  So it definitely wasn't me.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I freakin' hate you.


Cvnt.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## whome20603

Good morning 



HazelIrishEyes said:


>



You and that darn popcorn


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> You and that darn popcorn


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Cvnt.



Could someone please tell 4d that GQ is logged in as him


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


>



  nice one.   that'll teach whome


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> Could someone please tell 4d that GQ is logged in as him



what?  he was callin the cvnt a cvnt.  :shrug:  #1 to be specific!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> what?  he was callin the cvnt a cvnt.  :shrug:  #1 to be specific!



guess I messed that one up huh


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> You and that darn popcorn



What? :shrug: Should I change it up


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


> you wouldn't be the first nor the last.  But you'd be the one I'd regret the most.  So it definitely wasn't me.



 good.  



4d2008 said:


> Cvnt.



  I just wanted to say, thank you to all the little people and no pictures please.



tyky said:


> Could someone please tell 4d that GQ is logged in as him



 



Beta84 said:


> what?  he was callin the cvnt a cvnt.  :shrug:  #1 to be specific!


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> guess I messed that one up huh



I get called a cvnt because i love the word cvnt.... so no you had it right.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> guess I messed that one up huh


She is cvnt 1..

cvnt 2 barely posts


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Okay I guess I should get some work done............tata for now


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> I dont feel good.



If it's what I had/am getting over...you'll have at least one day of feeling like death.  You'll get through it, but if you need a reminder that you WILL get better, I'm here  (ok, no more hugs while you're sick )


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


>



I love the bunny...mine's cleaner than KVJ's 



Beta84 said:


> nice one.   that'll teach whome







HazelIrishEyes said:


> What? :shrug: Should I change it up



Nah...you make it work


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> If it's what I had/am getting over...you'll have at least one day of feeling like death.  You'll get through it, but if you need a reminder that you WILL get better, I'm here  (ok, no more hugs while you're sick )



 thanks....ill be ing in no time!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## kelb

I have a head ache


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kelb said:


> I have a head ache


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I have a head ache


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


>


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


>



what the hell did I do wrong now?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


>


iTS YOUR FAULT.. MAKING ME DRINK ALL THAT WINE! :



kvj21075 said:


>





HazelIrishEyes said:


> what the hell did I do wrong now?



I think you touched me


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I have a head ache



Take some asprin, drink some water, have a cookie and call me in the morning 



kvj21075 said:


>







HazelIrishEyes said:


> what the hell did I do wrong now?



I think you're in the doghouse because of your picture comment.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> iTS YOUR FAULT.. MAKING ME DRINK ALL THAT WINE! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you touched me


lush! u coming out tonight?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> lush! u coming out tonight?



:shrug:

We drank an entire bottle of wine and cracked a 2nd... UGH


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> Take some asprin, drink some water, have a cookie and call me in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're in the doghouse because of your picture comment.



I apologized. I am sure they are much better looking than the picture posted, it was just a bad pic. And I even said I didn't realize it was LovinMaryland, because I saw a pic of her in another thread and she is gorgeous.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> *I have a head ache*



Tried that one before...I asked B to kiss it better.
She catches onto my tricks too quickly, though


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> :shrug:
> 
> We drank an entire bottle of wine and cracked a 2nd... UGH


even though i had that two hour nap yesterday, i passed right out when u left! lol.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I have a head ache


so do I


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> *I think you're in the doghouse because of your picture comment*.


Do  you remember what I was saying last night.. I think I'm right!



kvj21075 said:


> even though i had that two hour nap yesterday, i passed right out when u left! lol.


Poor PervD



4d2008 said:


> so do I



That from listening to our mindless dribble all night.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Do  you remember what I was saying last night.. I think I'm right!
> 
> 
> Poor PervD
> 
> 
> 
> That from listening to our mindless dribble all night.


dribble hehe


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Do you remember what I was saying last night.. I think I'm right!
> 
> 
> Poor PervD
> 
> 
> 
> That from listening to our mindless dribble all night.


yes.

tell me about it. 

and yes (but it was great seeing you)


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> yes.
> 
> tell me about it.
> 
> and yes (but it was great seeing you)



You too. Sorry KV caught me eye f'n you! lol


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> You too. Sorry KV caught me eye f'n you! lol


SHE NEVER LETS ME GET AWAY WITH ANYTHING!!!!! Eyes like a hawk I tell ya!


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Hey J


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> You too. Sorry KV caught me eye f'n you! lol


 its ok, i forgive you. i know girls just cant resist him  its the price i have to pay for dating such a  man


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> SHE NEVER LETS ME GET AWAY WITH ANYTHING!!!!! Eyes like a hawk I tell ya!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> SHE NEVER LETS ME GET AWAY WITH ANYTHING!!!!! Eyes like a hawk I tell ya!


EXCUSE YOU!!!! I LET YOU GO TO THE BATHROOM BY YOURSELF!!!! dont make me take that priveledge away from you!!!!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

I'm mostly curious because of my attention-whore tendencies...
was this just not funny enough to comment on, or did nobody get it? 



pcjohnnyb said:


> Tried that one before...I asked B to kiss it better.
> She catches onto my tricks too quickly, though


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm mostly curious because of my attention-whore tendencies...
> was this just not funny enough to comment on, or did nobody get it?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm mostly curious because of my attention-whore tendencies...
> was this just not funny enough to comment on, or did nobody get it?



Fishing are we?


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm mostly curious because of my attention-whore tendencies...
> was this just not funny enough to comment on, or did nobody get it?



 I don't like dirty jokes.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I don't like dirty jokes.


potato roll?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> potato roll?



I love those


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I love those


would u like a tomato with it?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

At least SOMEONE laughs at my jokes, even if it's only me doing the laughing


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> EXCUSE YOU!!!! I LET YOU GO TO THE BATHROOM BY YOURSELF!!!! dont make me take that priveledge away from you!!!!!


Not when we go to chuck e cheese.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> would u like a tomato with it?


I don't know that joke 



4d2008 said:


> Not when we go to chuck e cheese.



 OMG!!
thats because apparantly you would get locked up there!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Not when we go to chuck e cheese.


i dont have the bail money right now honey, and last time u tried to steal the costumes which makes us not welcome anymore.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> Not when we go to chuck e cheese.



Well I could see why she'd accompany you to the bathroom there. It's dangerous now a days


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I don't know that joke
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!
> thats because apparantly you would get locked up there!


yeh right!!!! he wishes he would get locked up there!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I don't know that joke
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!
> thats because apparantly you would get locked up there!


stupid liberals


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Well I could see why she'd accompany you to the bathroom there. It's dangerous now a days


...for the kids.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> stupid liberals


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey J


----------



## tyky

OMG, I hate being the only girl in my office


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> OMG, I hate being the only girl in my office


cant take them all at once  need help?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> cant take them all at once  need help?





NO
1.  I have never seen soooo much piss on a toiolet seat in my life
2. I have never seen sooo many short and curlies on the seat
3.  I could keep going


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> NO
> 1.  I have never seen soooo much piss on a toiolet seat in my life
> 2. I have never seen sooo many short and curlies on the seat
> 3.  I could keep going



...ew.
Guys are disgusting


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> ...ew.
> Guys are disgusting



and loud, sheesh!

Normally, we only have 2 guys in the office all the time and the others are all out in the feild! 

Today we have guys from every construction trade here, it's like Extreme Home Makeover around here


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> Today we have guys from every construction trade here, it's like *Extreme Home Makeover *around here



See, aren't you glad a woman was there to make that connection, because a guy would have NEVER said that.


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


>



I was in Indian Head Tuesday for a funeral and I passed your parents house. I felt bad that your dad had to shovel all that snow by himself!


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> See, aren't you glad a woman was there to make that connection, because a guy would have NEVER said that.





Still all the noise 

I might leave soon and go shopping 
if only I had someplace wothwhile to shop at


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Still all the noise
> 
> I might leave soon and go shopping
> if only I had someplace wothwhile to shop at


I left work today for a bit to clear my head and went shopping 

Got a jar of peanuts and a coke for lunch and a new cat box for poop.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I left work today for a bit to clear my head and went shopping
> 
> Got a jar of peanuts and a coke for lunch and a *new cat box for poop*.



you said you wouldnt tell anyone!!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> I was in Indian Head Tuesday for a funeral and I passed your parents house. I felt bad that your dad had to shovel all that snow by himself!



He bought a snow blower last year, so it shouldn't of been too bad for him. Although he says it doesn't work that well, so maybe he did shovel all that snow...

Oh and. I can't help it work has me in San Diego for a few months


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you said you wouldnt tell anyone!!!


its not your fault you are so short and cant get up to that big ole potty.  I still love you. 

(but jesus, cover that chit will ya)!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> its not your fault you are so short and cant get up to that big ole potty.  I still love you.
> 
> (but jesus, cover that chit will ya)!


no way! i dont like getting it under my claws


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> no way! i dont like getting it under my claws


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> He bought a snow blower last year, so it shouldn't of been too bad for him. Although he says it doesn't work that well, so maybe he did shovel all that snow...
> 
> Oh and. I can't help it work has me in San Diego for a few months



Oh whatever!! Poor pops!!


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> I left work today for a bit to clear my head and went shopping
> 
> Got a jar of peanuts and a coke for lunch and a new cat box for poop.





kvj21075 said:


> you said you wouldnt tell anyone!!!





4d2008 said:


> its not your fault you are so short and cant get up to that big ole potty.  I still love you.
> 
> (but jesus, cover that chit will ya)!





kvj21075 said:


> no way! i dont like getting it under my claws



you two lovebirds brighten up my day.



And hello P.C johnny and tyky and others on the last  to win thread.

Alas I am the winner though


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

"It's a race, it's a race......................I'm winning, I'm winning"


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> "It's a race, it's a race......................I'm winning, I'm winning"


:sticking my leg out as you pass and laughing out loud as you fall:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

frozenrain said:


> And hello P.C johnny and tyky and others on the last  to win thread.




Saw you mention that coconut oil stuff yesterday, mom just bought some of that.  Totally doesn't look appetizing to me, but if it works I guess :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

frozenrain said:


> you two lovebirds brighten up my day.
> 
> 
> 
> And hello P.C johnny and tyky and others on the last  to win thread.
> 
> Alas I am the winner though


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> :sticking my leg out as you pass and laughing out loud as you fall:



 "I'll get you my pretty" **HacklesLikeTheWickedWitchOfTheWest**


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> She is cvnt 1..
> 
> cvnt 2 barely posts


she posted in the lesbian thread the other day 

i think she trolls the boards but doesn't usually have much to say.  you missed her at coffee last night, she came for a lil while cuz she needed a ride from GQ to meet up with her other friends 



kelb said:


> I have a head ache


feel better!!!    and u 2 4d.  no need to double quote


----------



## tyky




----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## frozenrain

pcjohnnyb said:


> Saw you mention that coconut oil stuff yesterday, mom just bought some of that.  Totally doesn't look appetizing to me, but if it works I guess :shrug:



You should try some-it really is good! Let me know how it works for your mom!. Not sure if it is coincidence but I have been bursting with energy in the early hours of the morning since using it   Usually my head would be ready to hit the pillow.



kvj21075 said:


>



 It is lovely you two are together
	

		
			
		

		
	






I am the winner!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Im sorry everyone but um.

I WIN!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> oh im not excited about getting older (just means Pervd will be leaving me soon lol)
> 
> im excited for my birthday plans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



whatcha doin'


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> whatcha doin'



Toby's (Dinner theatre to see Beauty and the Beast!!!) is reserved as well as we will be staying over night at the hotel so
we don't have to drive back so late. Check in for the hotel is 4pm we can
shower and get ready there that way we don't have to be all dressed up while
we do the aquarium (the aquarium !!!!!) and whatever else we do. The doors open at 6 and dinner
starts like at 615. The show starts at 8pm (so it would be a late night if
we drove home after). Plus Im sure we will want to have some drinks while
watching the show they do have a full bar. Not sure what is going to be on
the menu for dinner because they don't update that on the website till the
show starts and we are going opening night. So, That's your birthday. A day
in the inner harbor, dinner theatre, hotel (smoking room even). The hotel
has a indoor pool as well but I doubt we will have time for that. We will
see. Do you want me to get you a dress or shoes or both? That could be an
actual present instead of me enjoying your birthday present as well. Then
again Im sure Id enjoy (edited so i dont get booted off)! Hope you are having a good day. <3
me


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> Toby's (Dinner theatre to see Beauty and the Beast!!!) is reserved as well as we will be staying over night at the hotel so
> we don't have to drive back so late. Check in for the hotel is 4pm we can
> shower and get ready there that way we don't have to be all dressed up while
> we do the aquarium (the aquarium !!!!!) and whatever else we do. The doors open at 6 and dinner
> starts like at 615. The show starts at 8pm (so it would be a late night if
> we drove home after). Plus Im sure we will want to have some drinks while
> watching the show they do have a full bar. Not sure what is going to be on
> the menu for dinner because they don't update that on the website till the
> show starts and we are going opening night. So, That's your birthday. A day
> in the inner harbor, dinner theatre, hotel (smoking room even). The hotel
> has a indoor pool as well but I doubt we will have time for that. We will
> see. Do you want me to get you a dress or shoes or both? That could be an
> actual present instead of me enjoying your birthday present as well. Then
> again Im sure Id enjoy (edited so i dont get booted off)! Hope you are having a good day. <3
> me



awww, sounds like fun


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> Toby's (Dinner theatre to see Beauty and the Beast!!!) is reserved as well as we will be staying over night at the hotel so
> we don't have to drive back so late. Check in for the hotel is 4pm we can
> shower and get ready there that way we don't have to be all dressed up while
> we do the aquarium (the aquarium !!!!!) and whatever else we do. The doors open at 6 and dinner
> starts like at 615. The show starts at 8pm (so it would be a late night if
> we drove home after). Plus Im sure we will want to have some drinks while
> watching the show they do have a full bar. Not sure what is going to be on
> the menu for dinner because they don't update that on the website till the
> show starts and we are going opening night. So, That's your birthday. A day
> in the inner harbor, dinner theatre, hotel (smoking room even). The hotel
> has a indoor pool as well but I doubt we will have time for that. We will
> see. Do you want me to get you a dress or shoes or both? That could be an
> actual present instead of me enjoying your birthday present as well. Then
> again Im sure Id enjoy (edited so i dont get booted off)! Hope you are having a good day. <3
> me



Awwwww

I have a BIG b-day this year.. dont know what I'm going to do yet.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kelb said:


> Awwwww
> 
> I have a BIG b-day this year.. dont know what I'm going to do yet.



"It's a race, It's a race......................I'm winning, I'm winning"


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> "It's a race, It's a race......................I'm winning, I'm winning"



:

we need a smiley sticking his foot out to trip you


----------



## kara teoke

Wirelessly posted (blackberry 6969: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				tyky said:
			
		

> HazelIrishEyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's a race, It's a race......................I'm winning, I'm winning"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> we need a smiley sticking his foot out to trip you
Click to expand...


I betcha dn0121 has one.


----------



## kelb

kara teoke said:


> Wirelessly posted (blackberry 6969: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> 
> 
> I betcha dn0121 has one.





naaaaa


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> :
> 
> we need a smiley sticking his foot out to trip you



I'm going Oh no I'm going


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Where's everyone at?


----------



## Beta84

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Where's everyone at?





if u don't have access to fight club yet, you're missing the party


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> if u don't have access to fight club yet, you're missing the party



 one of the better fights in awhile, actually


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

pcjohnnyb said:


> one of the better fights in awhile, actually



What fight, whats going on? Come on detail, details, details man>>>>>>


----------



## kelb

I ♥ FC today

I really need to be workign but I cant stop watchign that f'n room!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kelb said:


> I ♥ FC today
> 
> I really need to be workign but I cant stop watchign that f'n room!



COME ON PEOPLE.........Details............


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I ♥ FC today
> 
> I really need to be workign but I cant stop watchign that f'n room!



it is pretty entertaining huh


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> COME ON PEOPLE.........Details............


join Fight Club


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> join Fight Club



I did I don't have it yet?


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I ♥ FC today
> 
> I really need to be workign but I cant stop watchign that f'n room!


me too!  cept the work part 



HazelIrishEyes said:


> COME ON PEOPLE.........Details............


join FC!    or ask your MPD 

  j/k


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> I did I don't have it yet?



I think it is taking a lil longer to get in now than it use to


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> I think it is taking a lil longer to get in now than it use to



are u making a gumbo is old joke?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> I think it is taking a lil longer to get in now than it use to



dammit man!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> are u making a gumbo is old joke?



no!  K99 said Gumbo is busy these days sheesh


----------



## kelb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> dammit man!



anyone with "kelb is a slut" siggys can't get in anyways
sorry


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> anyone with "kelb is a slut" siggys can't get in anyways
> sorry



  hey now, doin 5 guys at once does NOT make u a slut.


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> hey now, doin 5 guys at once does NOT make u a slut.



I know its called talent my dear boy


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kelb said:


> anyone with "kelb is a slut" siggys can't get in anyways
> sorry



Dammit does that mean I have to delete it?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> hey now, doin 5 guys at once does NOT make u a slut.



This sounds like you're trying to defend yourself....Is there something you need to tell us, Beta?


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> This sounds like you're trying to defend yourself....Is there something you need to tell us, Beta?



  No.  I'm tryin to defend kelb and her non slutty activities!


----------



## LusbyMom

pcjohnnyb said:


> This sounds like you're trying to defend yourself....Is there something you need to tell us, Beta?



 Leave Betaboy alone.. he is not gay


Now repeat after me (this is what I teach him too)

I am not gay
I am not gay
I am not gay
I am not gay
................


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I know its called talent my dear boy


  u r very talented!  



HazelIrishEyes said:


> Dammit does that mean I have to delete it?


no and don't let her tell u otherwise!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

LusbyMom said:


> Leave Betaboy alone.. he is not gay...



Your middle siggy indicates otherwise


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> u r very talented!
> 
> 
> no and don't let her tell u otherwise!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Beta84 said:


> u r very talented!
> 
> 
> no and don't let her tell u otherwise!



 Kelb, beta said not to listen to you.......


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> Your middle siggy indicates otherwise


Pssst that's the editted one!  I didn't say that 



kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> Pssst that's the editted one!  I didn't say that



She neds to understand the rules around here.
Everyone does what I say!


----------



## LusbyMom

Beta84 said:


> Pssst that's the editted one!  I didn't say that



You did say it...


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kelb said:


> She *neds* to understand the rules around here.
> Everyone does what I say!



 are you a sped?


----------



## kelb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> are you a sped?



Rule#1 Dont make fun of my spelling :


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kelb said:


> Rule#1 Dont make fun of my spelling :



Check............next rule please?


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> She neds to understand the rules around here.
> Everyone does what I say!


yeah true but u know me, i like to cause trouble 



LusbyMom said:


> You did say it...
> 
> 
> just in a different context


:ahem:




HazelIrishEyes said:


> Check............next rule please?


all the hot new chicks hafta give Beta some booty.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Beta84 said:


> yeah true but u know me, i like to cause trouble
> 
> 
> :ahem:
> 
> 
> 
> all the hot new chicks hafta give Beta some booty.



But, but,........I'm married. How about I forfeit my little sis?


----------



## LusbyMom

Beta84 said:


> yeah true but u know me, i like to cause trouble
> 
> 
> :ahem:
> 
> 
> 
> all the hot new chicks hafta give Beta some booty.



Umm where did that come from?? WTF?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> How about I forfeit my *little sis*?



That's more 4d's thing.
Wait, how old is she?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

pcjohnnyb said:


> That's more 4d's thing.
> Wait, how old is she?



20, she's my cutie pie!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

pcjohnnyb said:


> That's more 4d's thing.
> Wait, how old is she?



 Beta is much younger than 4D


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> yeah true but u know me, i like to cause trouble
> 
> 
> :ahem:
> 
> 
> 
> all the hot new chicks hafta give Beta some booty.


hahahaha



HazelIrishEyes said:


> But, but,........I'm married. How about I forfeit my little sis?





pcjohnnyb said:


> That's more 4d's thing.
> Wait, how old is she?


GMTA 



HazelIrishEyes said:


> 20, she's my cutie pie!!!


she might be to old for pervd


----------



## pcjohnnyb

LusbyMom said:


> Beta is much younger than 4D


I know ...it's a joke 
mine aren't as funny as yours, obviously 



kelb said:


> she might be to old for pervd



gmta, again


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

I"m winning, I'm winning!


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> That's more 4d's thing.
> Wait, how old is she?




stop it!!!!!!!!! least wait till after my bday when im too old for him anyway!!!




LusbyMom said:


> Beta is much younger than 4D



i love my old man


----------



## tyky




----------



## Beta84

HazelIrishEyes said:


> But, but,........I'm married. How about I forfeit my little sis?


  (see my response to somdlady42 in some other thread )  



LusbyMom said:


> Umm where did that come from?? WTF?


  I was bored and needed a rule?



kelb said:


> hahahaha
> 
> 
> GMTA
> 
> 
> she might be to old for pervd


  (PS johnny:  GMTA is probably great minds think alike considering she said it after quoting two posts...)

I WIN!


----------



## LusbyMom

Beta84 said:


> (see my response to somdlady42 in some other thread )
> 
> 
> I was bored and needed a rule?
> 
> 
> (PS johnny:  GMTA is probably great minds think alike considering she said it after quoting two posts...)
> 
> I WIN!



I was talking about this:

Quote:
Originally Posted by LusbyMom  
You did say it... 


just in a different context 

:ahem:


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## twinoaks207

Morning!

I win, for now.... (until someone spoils my fun).


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I win, for now.... (until someone spoils my fun).


----------



## Beta84

LusbyMom said:


> I was talking about this:
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by LusbyMom
> You did say it...
> 
> 
> just in a different context
> 
> :ahem:



cept the quote was more like "I bet you have a fantasy about havin a big ghetto ass where a dude walks up behind you and says 'bam!' "

:ahem:


----------



## tyky




----------



## MyPersonalDecoy




----------



## URVIRGO

MyPersonalDecoy said:


>


----------



## UncleBacon

some say I'm crazy...I say I'm just misunderstood and drunk


----------



## URVIRGO

UncleBacon said:


> some say I'm crazy...I say I'm just misunderstood and drunk



Drunk already.. you should be so proud.


----------



## UncleBacon

URVIRGO said:


> Drunk already.. you should be so proud.




you take things too literally


----------



## misshelper




----------



## misshelper

URVIRGO said:


> Drunk already.. you should be so proud.



It's 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## UncleBacon

misshelper said:


> It's 5 o'clock somewhere.




I like your style haha


----------



## Beta84

there's college basketball on TV, what's wrong with gettin your drink on?


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## tyky




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## 4d2008

Wow, lots of hate going on lately via F.C. Itll take me all day to try and read everything. Such cranky people.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Wow, lots of hate going on lately via F.C. Itll take me all day to try and read everything. Such cranky people.



shhh by posting in this thread you just got nominated for the chopping block.  oops same with me.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

HAPPY MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whome20603




----------



## kvj21075

happy monday? stupid monday. im tired. i napped at the 202 light...


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> shhh by posting in this thread you just got nominated for the chopping block.  oops same with me.



 yeah but we have met Gumbo


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


>


my bunny wants to play



....................................


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


> my bunny wants to play
> 
> 
> 
> ....................................



What is up with the bunny? Still haven't figured that one out


----------



## 4d2008

DAMMIT! STAY ON TOPIC! The only thing you can say is I win and THATS IT!


----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> I win.



Why? Oh and


I win!!!


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Why? Oh and
> 
> 
> I win!!!


dont ask


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> dont ask



Come on, why must I always be left in the dark? I really don't like the dark......


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Come on, why must I always be left in the dark? I really don't like the dark......


Its a fight club thing and obviously you arent a member. sorry.


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> my bunny wants to play
> 
> 
> 
> ....................................



waskily wittle wabbit


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> yeah but we have met Gumbo


Damn right!  

Kain said she'd include me in that post with u and work but never did 



HazelIrishEyes said:


> What is up with the bunny? Still haven't figured that one out


whome likes bunnies.  :shrug:



4d2008 said:


> DAMMIT! STAY ON TOPIC! The only thing you can say is I win and THATS IT!






HazelIrishEyes said:


> Why? Oh and
> 
> 
> I win!!!


You need fight club access right away! (as long as you are ok with people posting and mutilating pictures of you from their MPDs)  

U lose, I win!!!


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


> What is up with the bunny? Still haven't figured that one out


my bunny poops


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


> my bunny poops


----------



## Bronwyn

This is going to be an insanely busy week!!!!


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## 4d2008

All this drama going on.  
Cant we all just get along? :shrug:
Nope...


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> All this drama going on.
> Cant we all just get along? :shrug:
> Nope...



hey think of it this way...you don't post much anymore and you're still gettin tons of love!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> hey think of it this way...you don't post much anymore and you're still gettin tons of love!


Ill take the blame for it all if itll shut EVERYONE UP. 

But it wont. 

So I sit back with my  and watch the


----------



## toppick08

Morning my sweets............another busy day ahead, y'all have fun, and stay out of trouble.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Ill take the blame for it all if itll shut EVERYONE UP.
> 
> But it wont.
> 
> So I sit back with my  and watch the



 my problem is i can never watch without putting in my 2 cents.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> hey think of it this way...you don't post much anymore and you're still gettin tons of love!







4d2008 said:


> All this drama going on.
> Cant we all just get along? :shrug:
> Nope.







toppick08 said:


> Morning my sweets............another busy day ahead, y'all have fun, and stay out of trouble.







HazelIrishEyes said:


>


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


>



stop crushing me you big brute!


----------



## tyky




----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>



Have you noticed that every thread is turning into fight club? 

someone needs to start fighting in the palace to let out some built up frustration.


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


>





kelb said:


> Have you noticed that every thread is turning into fight club?
> 
> someone needs to start fighting in the palace to let out some built up frustration.



 yes it made me laugh when I realized it was a full moon last night.


I am the winner!!


----------



## kelb

frozenrain said:


> yes it made me laugh when I realized it was a full moon last night.
> 
> 
> I am the winner!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## pcjohnnyb

Thought about this and laughed...
Way back when, folks used to get angry if they let their coffee sit long enough to get cold...now, you can actually pay more to get coffee with ice in it


----------



## GypsyQueen

Oh my goodness....i am so tired.  I fell asleep in a meeting this morning.


----------



## jwwb2000

This mandatory online training is putting me to sleep


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> Thought about this and laughed...
> Way back when, folks used to get angry if they let their coffee sit long enough to get cold...now, you can actually pay more to get coffee with ice in it



  ◄-----hot chocolate!  Coffee is nasty IMO


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> ◄-----hot chocolate!  Coffee is nasty IMO



I'll take some sweet tea over either   I mostly drink coffee in the mornings out of habit 
It gives you that caffeine buzz, which is more acceptable at work than one off of booze  (and it helps wake me up :shrug


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'll take some sweet tea over either   I mostly drink coffee in the mornings out of habit
> It gives you that caffeine buzz, which is more acceptable at work than one off of booze  (and it helps wake me up :shrug



If I need a caffiene boost then I drink a Dr. Pepper


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tyky said:


> If I need a caffiene boost then I drink a Dr. Pepper



See..soda doesn't really do it for me.
Neither does a single cup of coffee...I need like, a big travel mug full


----------



## bobbysox

Hello everyone!


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> See..soda doesn't really do it for me.
> Neither does a single cup of coffee...I need like, a big travel mug full



It works for me but I rarely drink soda, maybe it just shocks my system


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

roy's beef is good.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

I like popcorn


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> roy's beef is good.



  that sound bad if people do not know where you are


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

tee hee


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> roy's beef is good.



Thanks for the new siggy. glad to see i'm not the only gay whore around.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

roy's beef was good. it was big which was nice but a bit dry. it needed sauce added to it.


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> roy's beef was good. it was big which was nice but a bit dry. it needed sauce added to it.



nevermind.. I'm taking this instead


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> roy's beef was good. it was big which was nice but a bit dry. it needed sauce added to it.



Kelb, this siggy is better


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Kelb, this siggy is better



Totally agree!!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I'm a rock star!


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I'm a rock star!



Where is the


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

up you're ass and to the left.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Where is the


   im bringing extra wine tomorrow night and may crash there


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> im bringing extra wine tomorrow night and may crash there



Looking for sarcasm?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Looking for sarcasm?


no.  im buying another HUGE bottle of that wine ihave and coming over tomorrow with it


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> no.  im buying another HUGE bottle of that wine ihave and coming over tomorrow with it



why the  ?



I looked in 2 wine shops for the damn red wine you had the other night...   I WANT IT!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> why the  ?
> 
> 
> 
> I looked in 2 wine shops for the damn red wine you had the other night...   I WANT IT!


the HUGE cheap wine? want me to get u some? im leaving work soon to go track down my wine and start early, ill tell you about the  tomorrow. same crap i  about. but gawd do i feel completely stupid!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> the HUGE cheap wine? want me to get u some? im leaving work soon to go track down my wine and start early, ill tell you about the  tomorrow. same crap i  about. but gawd do i feel completely stupid!



NO NO NO The gobbly wobbler 
thats what I want tomorrow..


LOL on the  If its waht I think it is...  you will be ok.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> NO NO NO The gobbly wobbler
> thats what I want tomorrow..
> 
> 
> LOL on the  If its waht I think it is...  you will be ok.


its what u think, and thats not what upsets me  its the lie   ill go to the place i found it at and pick u up some. how many u want???


----------



## URVIRGO

kvj21075 said:


> its what u think, and thats not what upsets me  its the lie   ill go to the place i found it at and pick u up some. how many u want???



PM is your friend


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> its what u think, and thats not what upsets me  its the lie   ill go to the place i found it at and pick u up some. how many u want???



Just one. I can only afford 1


----------



## kvj21075

URVIRGO said:


> PM is your friend


sorry, ill start pming, honestly i hate clearing out the inbox. lol and ive gotten so much hate mail lately, id rather it sit full


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> sorry, ill start pming, honestly i hate clearing out the inbox. lol and ive gotten so much hate mail lately, id rather it sit full


----------



## NYCityGirl

I can't belive this thread is still going.


----------



## kvj21075

NYCityGirl said:


> I can't belive this thread is still going.


well dont think after all this time youre just going to prance up in here and steal the win


----------



## NYCityGirl

kvj21075 said:


> well dont think after all this time youre just going to prance up in here and steal the win



 Sorry!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> well dont think after all this time youre just going to prance up in here and steal the win



that's EXACTLY what I was thinking when I saw her post earlier.


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## 4d2008

I need a vacation.  I think its about time to start looking for at least a week get away from the world we call life in SoMd.  Maybe a cruise, Ive only done the Navy thing and let me tell you something. Thats NOT a fun cruise. 9 months out to sea 1 time touched land a total of 3 weeks 6 Months another time and same amount of time on shore.  I checked on board I couldnt find 1 damned Mc D's OR a swimming pool. Damn Recruiter lied to me  But the gym was nice


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I need a vacation.  I think its about time to start looking for at least a week get away from the world we call life in SoMd.  Maybe a cruise, Ive only done the Navy thing and let me tell you something. Thats NOT a fun cruise. 9 months out to sea 1 time touched land a total of 3 weeks 6 Months another time and same amount of time on shore.  I checked on board I couldnt find 1 damned Mc D's OR a swimming pool. Damn Recruiter lied to me  But the gym was nice



I'm sure it was a big ship, are you sure you checked everywhere?  Sometimes they hide it 

i just got back and i can't wait to leave again!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> I'm sure it was a big ship, are you sure you checked everywhere? *Sometimes they hide it*
> 
> i just got back and i can't wait to leave again!


I KNEW IT! ​


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I need a vacation.  I think its about time to start looking for at least a week get away from the world we call life in SoMd.  Maybe a cruise, Ive only done the Navy thing and let me tell you something. Thats NOT a fun cruise. 9 months out to sea 1 time touched land a total of 3 weeks 6 Months another time and same amount of time on shore.  I checked on board I couldnt find 1 damned Mc D's OR a swimming pool. Damn Recruiter lied to me  But the gym was nice


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


 I see you finally made it to work.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I see you finally made it to work.


i just decided to go to my other bfs house instead of going to work


----------



## toppick08

shiat...


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i just decided to go to my other bfs house instead of going to work


Have fun.


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> shiat...


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> shiat...


i didnt tell him it was you silly!


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> i didnt tell him it was you silly!



..I ain't talkin' about that.....just a frucked up morning so far............


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> ..I ain't talkin' about that.....just a frucked up morning so far............


mine too  lets hold eachother


----------



## frozenrain

I had a crazy dream a dog was chasing me -wherever  I went it tracked me down like the terminator at one point I had to carjack a 30 foot truck to escape -that was a bit hairy as the roads were narrow.


phew that feels better to off load.

Now I am the winner


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> I had a crazy dream a dog was chasing me -where ever I went it tracked me down like the terminator at one point I had to carjack a 30 foot truck to escape -that was a bit hairy as the roads were narrow.
> 
> 
> phew that feels better to off load.
> 
> Now I am the winner



...come get these books.


----------



## whome20603

Good Morning 

I WIN


----------



## kvj21075

frozenrain said:


> I had a crazy dream a dog was chasing me -where ever I went it tracked me down like the terminator at one point I had to carjack a 30 foot truck to escape -that was a bit hairy as the roads were narrow.
> 
> 
> phew that feels better to off load.
> 
> Now I am the winner


the other night  had a dream about arbys. have u seen thier new arbys roast beef burgers?? well i had a dream i had one but it was a big ole pot burger! it was a pot patty with lettuce mayo ketchup and mustard, on a bun. stupid arbys commercial!


----------



## toppick08

I just put Freebird on........all better.......


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i just decided to go to my other bfs house instead of going to work



just make sure you lock up before you leave.


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> ...come get these books.







We will have to arrange something. Time has just flown by. You know I appreciate your kindness very much though.



kvj21075 said:


> the other night  had a dream about arbys. have u seen thier new arbys roast beef burgers?? well i had a dream i had one but it was a big ole pot burger! it was a pot patty with lettuce mayo ketchup and mustard, on a bun. stupid arbys commercial!




what is a pot burger? Sounds a good dream though-could you taste it in your dream?
Once I dreamt I ate a giant marshmallow-when I woke up my pillow was gone ------> one of my fave kids joke


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> just make sure you lock up before you leave.


WAKE UP! 


sorry, you were dreaming again.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> just make sure you lock up before you leave.


uh oh.... imma go hide now


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> WAKE UP!
> 
> 
> sorry, you were dreaming again.


DAMNIT!  Why did u hafta wake me up???  I was almost at a good part  



kvj21075 said:


> uh oh.... imma go hide now


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> DAMNIT!  Why did u hafta wake me up???  I was almost at a good part


atleast no messy sheets teehee


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> atleast no messy sheets teehee



tru dat!


----------



## kelb

*Kvj...*

How are the new girls?


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> How are the new girls?



did she have twins??  I saw her preggo belly on Saturday and it looked like she was due any day.  Dang!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

frozenrain said:


> :what is a pot burger?



I think she's talking about a burger made out of marijuana


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> How are the new girls?


 even I am lost on this one


----------



## tyky




----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> How are the new girls?



new padded bra? :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> new padded bra? :shrug:



oh oh oh, maybe she got implants!!


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> oh oh oh, maybe she got implants!!



Don't you think 4d might know?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> How are the new girls?



not with me right now, i could bring them tonight tho, get u nice and drunk, and u can eye rape me 



Beta84 said:


> did she have twins??  I saw her preggo belly on Saturday and it looked like she was due any day.  Dang!



man mai getting fat!!! and my babys are getting bigger. Phoebe didnt eat her scrumptious treat last night, i think she knows she is gettign tubby and after meeting Pepper she knows she doesnt want to get that big!!!



pcjohnnyb said:


> I think she's talking about a burger made out of marijuana



wow good job johhny



whome20603 said:


> new padded bra? :shrug:



Yeh im going form Double D's to and an F!



Beta84 said:


> oh oh oh, maybe she got implants!!




i wish!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> not with me right now, i could bring them tonight tho, get u nice and drunk, and u can eye rape me



 I LOVE mine


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I LOVE mine


yours are always nice


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> yours are always nice



I ♥ you!


I popped open a bottle of pinot grigio last night so I think I'm going to drink that tonight. I didnt like the gobblywobbler white but bring it and we will enjoy them both!

Perv D coming?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I ♥ you!
> 
> 
> I popped open a bottle of pinot grigio last night so I think I'm going to drink that tonight. I didnt like the gobblywobbler white but bring it and we will enjoy them both!
> 
> Perv D coming?


hope so, may need a DD  maybe ill grab some mystery wine on my way over. exciting!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> hope so, may need a DD  maybe ill grab some mystery wine on my way over. exciting!



FYI: My electric bill is 700 dollars a month so I keep the heat on 63. Feels more like the AC but I'll have my fireplace going...


wine me you the couch ANTM a fire


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> FYI: My electric bill is 700 dollars a month so I keep the heat on 63. Feels more like the AC but I'll have my fireplace going...
> 
> 
> wine me you the couch ANTM a fire


what the hell? whats wrong with your electric???? guess i dont need to chill my wine 

ill freeze  do u still have that rule where at your house we can only run around in underwear?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> what the hell? whats wrong with your electric???? guess i dont need to chill my wine
> 
> ill freeze  do u still have that rule where at your house we can only run around in underwear?



Yup better bring the logn johns


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Yup better bring the *crotchless* long johns



fixed


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> fixed



sweet fix! 


it is cold in my house... just wanted to give you the heads up!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> sweet fix!
> 
> 
> it is cold in my house... just wanted to give you the heads up!


oooooooooooowuh- we will all have to snuggle!!!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> oooooooooooowuh- we will all have to snuggle!!!!!



you two crack me up


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> you two crack me up



If I was a lesbian. she would be my girlfriend.


wonder if bb would mind


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> If I was a lesbian. she would be my girlfriend.
> 
> 
> wonder if bb would mind



wouldn't you have to be bi if you still have a bf?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> you two crack me up



you want to snuggle with us dont you?



kelb said:


> If I was a lesbian. she would be my girlfriend.
> 
> 
> wonder if bb would mind



what do u mean "IF" you were a lesbian


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> wouldn't you have to be bi if you still have a bf?



oh yeah


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> oh yeah


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> Yeh im going form Double D's to and an F!



You've talked about your DD's a few times but I don't remember the girls being that large when I saw you. You hide 'em pretty well 

Oh and I still think you have the best nails I've ever seen


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> You've talked about your DD's a few times but I don't remember the girls being that large when I saw you. You hide 'em pretty well
> 
> Oh and I still think you have the best nails I've ever seen


they are HUGE!!!! I knock people over with these babys!!!! 



KelB


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> they are HUGE!!!! I knock people over with these babys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> KelB



I don't know what you mean by "KelB"...whatchu talkin bout Willis?!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> I don't know what you mean by "KelB"...whatchu talkin bout Willis?!


kelb knows what i mean


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> they are HUGE!!!! I knock people over with these babys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> KelB





whome20603 said:


> I don't know what you mean by "KelB"...whatchu talkin bout Willis?!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> kelb knows what i mean





kelb said:


>



Okay, fine  j/k hehe


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> man mai getting fat!!! and my babys are getting bigger. Phoebe didnt eat her scrumptious treat last night, i think she knows she is gettign tubby and after meeting Pepper she knows she doesnt want to get that big!!!



  so all your babies met huh?  did they get along???  I miss pepper and kendra


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> so all your babies met huh?  did they get along???  I miss pepper and kendra


no, phoebe and kendra like being mommys only baby. they were hissing and pissed off for about a week, then it turned into phoebe and kendra "tolerating" their presence. Fleas didnt care about anything going on. Fleas and Fat Cat, i mean pepper, took ove rmy bed in the bedroom lol. Phoebe and kendra really didnt mind Korky tho. They were all ok after 2 weeks. but my babies were soooooooo happy when he took his animals home, i came home and they were sprawled out on the bed purring so loud! cant waittill we geta dog


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> no, phoebe and kendra like being mommys only baby. they were hissing and pissed off for about a week, then it turned into phoebe and kendra "tolerating" their presence. Fleas didnt care about anything going on. Fleas and Fat Cat, i mean pepper, took ove rmy bed in the bedroom lol. Phoebe and kendra really didnt mind Korky tho. They were all ok after 2 weeks. but my babies were soooooooo happy when he took his animals home, i came home and they were sprawled out on the bed purring so loud! cant waittill we geta dog



I nominate you: Most Likely to be the Crazy Cat Lady down the street, when you get older


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> I nominate you: Most Likely to be the Crazy Cat Lady down the street, when you get older


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> I nominate you: Most Likely to be the Crazy Cat Lady down the street, when you get older


why? he has 2 cats, i have two cats. same amount of cats. 












and stfu before i throw my cats at you!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


 now im not bringing the girls out tonight!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> no, phoebe and kendra like being mommys only baby. they were hissing and pissed off for about a week, then it turned into phoebe and kendra "tolerating" their presence. Fleas didnt care about anything going on. Fleas and Fat Cat, i mean pepper, took ove rmy bed in the bedroom lol. Phoebe and kendra really didnt mind Korky tho. They were all ok after 2 weeks. but my babies were soooooooo happy when he took his animals home, i came home and they were sprawled out on the bed purring so loud! cant waittill we geta dog


you're evil!!!  if u do anything to piss off kendra i'm gonna steal her 



pcjohnnyb said:


> I nominate you: Most Likely to be the Crazy Cat Lady down the street, when you get older


pssst I already nominated her for that award months ago


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> pssst I already nominated her for that award months ago



always gotta cut me down a peg 
Well...... YOU got Fight club killed!  

I guess I second your nomination, then


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> you're evil!!!  if u do anything to piss off kendra i'm gonna steal her
> 
> 
> pssst I already nominated her for that award months ago



One day I heard this really sad story about this lady who was single, had 3 cats and lived in an apt. She died and no one was there to find her. She layed on her floor dead for a week. I just wonder if the cats got hungry enough to eat her?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> One day I heard this really sad story about this lady who was single, had 3 cats and lived in an apt. She died and no one was there to find her. She layed on her floor dead for a week. I just wonder if the cats got hungry enough to eat her?



I seem to recall a story like this where the lady's fingers or something were nibbled/bitten on at least, can't remember if there was any more to it than that.


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> I seem to recall a story like this where the lady's fingers or something were nibbled/bitten on at least, can't remember if there was any more to it than that.



Dead woman is eaten by her cats | Metro.co.uk


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> Dead woman is eaten by her cats | Metro.co.uk




Oh the jokes...imagine if she was lesbian.
I don't think I can share my jokes without being slapped by Vrai, though


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Oh the jokes...imagine if she was lesbian.
> I don't think I can share my jokes without being slapped by Vrai, though



PM KVJ and ask her to do it


----------



## kvj21075

pcjohnnyb said:


> Oh the jokes...imagine if she was lesbian.
> I don't think I can share my jokes without being slapped by Vrai, though


 thats why im staying out of here!!!!!


----------



## rich70

Hello all


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Hello all


 where u been????


----------



## flomaster

Hey all.  Hope all are doing okay.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> where u been????



I had some personal things going on. Did you miss me?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I had some personal things going on. Did you miss me?


i did! i was wonderin where you have been and someone else... i cant think of the other person tho.... hmmmmmmmm. youve missed quite a bit while u were away!!!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

rich70 said:


> Hello all


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Hello all




oh wait.

sorry, forgot, only in PM.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> i did! i was wonderin where you have been and someone else... i cant think of the other person tho.... hmmmmmmmm. youve missed quite a bit while u were away!!!



Well I'm glad you missed me


What did I miss? I saw some of the fight club stuff going on. I don't know what happened though.


----------



## rich70

pcjohnnyb said:


>


 I know I got alot of  to catch up on!



4d2008 said:


> oh wait.
> 
> sorry, forgot, only in PM.



It's all good!  

(i did get your pm though, )


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Well I'm glad you missed me
> 
> 
> What did I miss? I saw some of the fight club stuff going on. I don't know what happened though.


singerlady is a major douchebag, got fightclub removed, but its back  also kelB and i went big boob bra shopping last night in waldorf, too bad u werent around to get an invite


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> singerlady is a major douchebag, got fightclub removed, but its back  also kelB and i went big boob bra shopping last night in waldorf, too bad u werent around to get an invite



You were in Waldorf and didn't call me You have my number, oh I mean kelb has my number. (sorry 4d) And your step daughter misses you.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> singerlady is a major douchebag, got fightclub removed, but its back  also kelB and i went big boob bra shopping last night in waldorf, too bad u werent around to get an invite



I ♥ memory foam bras!!!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> You were in Waldorf and didn't call me You have my number, oh I mean kelb has my number. (sorry 4d) And your step daughter misses you.


 we need to do dinner next week. we can come to waldorf


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> we need to do dinner next week. we can come to waldorf



That sounds good to me. Let me know what day is good for you guys.


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> always gotta cut me down a peg
> Well...... YOU got Fight club killed!
> 
> I guess I second your nomination, then


but it's back so life is good!  



kelb said:


> One day I heard this really sad story about this lady who was single, had 3 cats and lived in an apt. She died and no one was there to find her. She layed on her floor dead for a week. I just wonder if the cats got hungry enough to eat her?



aww well if kvj becomes a cat lady we'll be sure to check on her.


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## toppick08

yep.


----------



## 4d2008

kinda late today.


----------



## Beta84




----------



## kvj21075

two days in a row, a road i take to work has been shut down. stupid stupid drivers


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> two days in a row, a road i take to work has been shut down. stupid stupid drivers



I'm trying to make you late.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> I'm trying to make you late.


 but i dont want a baby


----------



## rich70

Morning everybody


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Morning everybody




dammit!



keep forgeting


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning everybody







4d2008 said:


> dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> keep forgeting


----------



## kelb

GOOD MORNING!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> but i dont want a baby



I was tryin to make YOU late for work.  The only person I'm tryin to knock up right now is girlygirl


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> GOOD MORNING!



 your house is beautiful! i shouldve moved in with you 



Beta84 said:


> I was tryin to make YOU late for work.  The only person I'm tryin to knock up right now is girlygirl



darn! i keep trying to get knocked up by PervD... no luck yet


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> your house is beautiful! i shouldve moved in with you
> 
> 
> 
> darn! i keep trying to get knocked up by PervD... no luck yet



Thank you! Still can.. Kicking my "housemate" out soon. I need a new one.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Thank you! Still can.. Kicking my "housemate" out soon. I need a new one.


i have a year lease


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i have a year lease



:kickingrocks:


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Thank you! Still can.. Kicking my "housemate" out soon. I need a new one.



 Do you have room in your bed for me?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> :kickingrocks:


oh and the fact between captain with pervd and wine with you, ill never be sober


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Do you have room in your bed for me?


no... but i bet she has room in her pants for you


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Do you have room in your bed for me?


House mate... not BED mate... but if you need somewhere to live I have a room for you!



kvj21075 said:


> oh and the fact between captain with pervd and wine with you, ill never be sober


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> your house is beautiful! i shouldve moved in with you
> 
> 
> 
> darn! i keep trying to get knocked up by PervD... no luck yet


I don't think that'll ever happen 



kelb said:


> Thank you! Still can.. Kicking my "housemate" out soon. I need a new one.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> I don't think that'll ever happen


i can still try try and try again


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> I don't think that'll ever happen



sorry I have a cat


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> sorry I have a giant bear that i call a cat



fixed


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> fixed







Shes just big boned


----------



## tyky

Good Morning


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Good Morning


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>





Did you two snuggle last night


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Did you two snuggle last night


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Did you two snuggle last night


we contemplated sharing a 










just kidding BB


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> we contemplated sharing a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding BB





my A will never like you A if you post S like this!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> we contemplated sharing a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding BB



Is BB a forumite?


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Is BB a forumite?



:shrug: IDK..


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> :shrug: IDK..


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>



I really dont know.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> my *A* will never like you* A* if you post *S* like this!!!



and whats that spell kids?



first of all... i was just kidding!

second of all... whats wrong with sharing wine


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> and whats that spell kids?
> 
> 
> 
> first of all... i was just kidding!
> 
> second of all... whats wrong with sharing wine


aw crap, i dont know why i thought u spelt A.SS, its definetly AAS.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> and whats that spell kids?
> 
> 
> 
> first of all... i was just kidding!
> 
> second of all... whats wrong with sharing wine





kvj21075 said:


> aw crap, i dont know why i thought u spelt A.SS, its definetly AAS.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> keep forgeting



 Thats supposed to be for pm's only


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Thats supposed to be for pm's only


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>





tyky said:


> Good Morning


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



Good morning. We are going to see Hate the Toy on the 28th. You wanna come. Its my birthday weekend.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Good morning. We are going to see Hate the Toy on the 28th. You wanna come. Its my birthday weekend.



at memories? I'm working that night


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> at memories? I'm working that night



No. They are playing at Hotel Charles that night. You need to take off and come out with us. Remember, I'm the only one who showed up at your birthday.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> No. They are playing at Hotel Charles that night. You need to take off and come out with us. Remember, I'm the only one who showed up at your birthday.



oh duh! they are playing at Memories NEXT weekend!!!!! 

I'm gonig out on the 27th to see one louder for my friends b-day so no way I can take off on the 28th too


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> oh duh! they are playing at Memories NEXT weekend!!!!!
> 
> I'm gonig out on the 27th to see one louder for my friends b-day so no way I can take off on the 28th too



My b-day should be more important. Where are they playing at?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> My b-day should be more important. Where are they playing at?



Calypso Bay


----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## toppick08

ovred said:


> Hi everybody.


----------



## 4d2008

Happy Friday the 13th Peeps.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Happy Friday the 13th Peeps.



ugh thanks for that reminder.  no wonder today has started off so crappy.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> ugh thanks for that reminder. no wonder today has started off so crappy.


Im in a GREAT mood.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Im in a GREAT mood.



Me Too......


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Me Too......


 HELL FROZE OVER  WE ARE BOTH IN A GREAT MOOD!


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> HELL FROZE OVER  WE ARE BOTH IN A GREAT MOOD!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Happy Friday the 13th Peeps.





Oh damn, now you got me doing that!

What I ment was


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> ugh thanks for that reminder.  no wonder today has started off so crappy.



 its ok



4d2008 said:


> Im in a GREAT mood.



me too 



toppick08 said:


> Me Too......



 



rich70 said:


> Oh damn, now you got me doing that!
> 
> What I ment was


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> its ok



glad you read this thread before you read the Friday one


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Oh damn, now you got me doing that!
> 
> What I ment was








YOU CONFUSED ME!!!!!!!! We need to just stick to sexting and stay away from the forums.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> glad you read this thread before you read the Friday one


----------



## kvj21075

i hate you all


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> i hate you all



  

Better?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i hate you all


:shrug:


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> YOU CONFUSED ME!!!!!!!! We need to just stick to sexting and stay away from the forums.



Deal!!

Dammit I did it again


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> :shrug:



You know how them wimmin folk is........


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Deal!!
> 
> Dammit I did it again


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


>



ow!  hey i looked in my trunk the other day and noticed i still have your chair.  might need to get that back to you eventually


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Better?


well.... i dont hate you....  youre too pretty to hate, and youre the father of my step daughter  dinner next week!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> ow! hey i looked in my trunk the other day and noticed i still have your chair. might need to get that back to you eventually


no rush.


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> ow!  hey i looked in my trunk the other day and noticed i still have your chair.  might need to get that back to you eventually



That reminds me...I need to get my two chairs from 4d


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> That reminds me...I need to get my two chairs from 4d


they are in my storage shed so Ill need notice before wanting them backthat thing is FULL!


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> they are in my storage shed so Ill need notice before wanting them back:*killingmethat thing is FULL!*




I know that's right........anybody need a cooler......


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> [/b]
> 
> I know that's right........anybody need a cooler......


I have 1 or 2 of them lol.


----------



## Beta84

toppick08 said:


> I know that's right........anybody need a cooler......



I think work and tyky need a new one


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> well.... i dont hate you....  youre too pretty to hate, and youre the father of my step daughter  dinner next week!



 You're so good to me. 

Let me know what night for dinner. I have our daughter on Tues and Thurs nights. I won't have her on Wed. So I can bring her or we can do it Wed. Whatever works for you guys.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> You're so good to me.
> 
> Let me know what night for dinner. I have our daughter on Tues and Thurs nights. I won't have her on Wed. So I can bring her or *we can do it Wed*. Whatever works for you guys.



that shouldve been sent in a pm!!! 


ill check with KelB, she is usually home between tues-thurs, but weds night are our wine and Top Model nights  and thursday is karaoke, so maybe we can shoot for tuesday???


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> that shouldve been sent in a pm!!!
> 
> 
> ill check with KelB, she is usually home between tues-thurs, but weds night are our wine and Top Model nights  and thursday is karaoke, so maybe we can shoot for tuesday???



HEY! I think Tuesday would be good for me..


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> that shouldve been sent in a pm!!!
> 
> 
> ill check with KelB, she is usually home between tues-thurs, but weds night are our wine and Top Model nights  and thursday is karaoke, so maybe we can shoot for tuesday???



did you guys end up goin to Kareoke last night?  I almost stopped by but I was tired


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> that shouldve been sent in a pm!!!
> 
> 
> ill check with KelB, she is usually home between tues-thurs, but weds night are our wine and Top Model nights  and thursday is karaoke, so maybe we can shoot for tuesday???



Damn, I should of sent that in a pm!

Oooo, so I get to have a main course dinner of kvj and a side of kelb. Now all I need is 4d for dessert and it will be a perfect night.


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Damn, I should of sent that in a pm!
> 
> Oooo, so I get to have a main course dinner of kvj and a side of kelb. Now all I need is 4d for dessert and it will be a perfect night.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Damn, I should of sent that in a pm!
> 
> Oooo, so I get to have a main course dinner of kvj and a side of kelb. Now all I need is 4d for dessert and it will be a perfect night.



thanks for the new siggy


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> thanks for the new siggy



 Its about time you payed me back for using yours all the time.


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> thanks for the new siggy



Add "all" to the front of your siggy and it'll be perfect!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Its about time you payed me back for using yours all the time.



I picked up another one too!  that xbox thread might be the dorkiest thread I have ever seen in my life... 

Best part... Warnutz loves it!


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> Add "all" to the front of your siggy and it'll be perfect!


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


>



 yes, i'm difficult!


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> yes, i'm difficult!


----------



## kvj21075

tuesday it is then!!!! 


no karaoke last night- had dinner with my ant


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> tuesday it is then!!!!
> 
> 
> no karaoke last night- had dinner with my ant



Oh so kelb say Tues and thats it, its Tues. Whats up with that?!?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> tuesday it is then!!!!
> 
> 
> no karaoke last night- had dinner with my ant



just one ant or the colony?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> just one ant or the colony?



 I didn't want to say anything.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I didn't want to say anything.



I couldn't help myself


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Oh so kelb say Tues and thats it, its Tues. Whats up with that?!?



u already said tues was ok :shrug:



tyky said:


> just one ant or the colony?



i knew someone would say something, but you!!!!! 



rich70 said:


> I didn't want to say anything.



good job


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Oh so kelb say Tues and thats it, its Tues. Whats up with that?!?


OK we can go wed or thursday but KVJ and I wont be there.



tyky said:


> just one ant or the colony?



:snicker:


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> u already said tues was ok :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> i knew someone would say something, but you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> good job



what can I say I am feeling fiesty today


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> what can I say I am feeling fiesty today



Lemme feel


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Lemme feel


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> u already said tues was ok :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> i knew someone would say something, but you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> good job



Tues is ok, I was just playing. I'll have your step daughter though.  And I know when to keep my mouth shut when it comes to women.


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Oh so kelb say Tues and thats it, its Tues. Whats up with that?!?



cuz whatever kelb says goes!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> OK we can go wed or thursday but KVJ and I wont be there.


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> cuz whatever kelb says goes!



You got a point!


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> cuz whatever kelb says goes!



 



I ♥ U


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I ♥ U


soooo where we eating at????


and KelBs pants is later...





btw i got another infraction Kelb


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> soooo where we eating at????
> 
> 
> and KelBs pants is later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *btw i got another infraction Kelb *






What did you say this time?
Do you have your MPD ready... YOU better get 2


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> What did you say this time?
> Do you have your MPD ready... YOU better get 2


well i cant repeat what i said but it had to do with a very large canyonlike (_x_) and a 19 yr old virgin


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> well i cant repeat what i said but it had to do with a very large canyonlike (_x_) and a 19 yr old virgin


----------



## Xbox360

Its OK I'm not mad I am used to people making fun of me for playing video games so much. I think she is just jealous because she doesn't have a cool gaming rig like me to surf the internet with.


----------



## kelb

Xbox360 said:


> Its OK, I think she is just jelous because she doesn't have a cool gaming rig like me to surf the internet with.



OH beta.. we all know its you!


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> OH beta.. we all know its you!



  First thing i thought when I saw that post was that someone was gonna slam me after the thread yesterday.  I don't have anything like that!!  

i do have an xbox360 though, but it's collecting dust lately


----------



## Xbox360

Beta84 said:


> have anything like that!!
> 
> i do have an xbox360 though, but it's collecting dust lately



You need to clean it up asap.  It not good to let it get to dusty.  All of the dust can interfere with the optical drive.  You should do you best to keep all of your gaming systems in top working condition.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> First thing i thought when I saw that post was that someone was gonna slam me after the thread yesterday.  I don't have anything like that!!
> 
> i do have an xbox360 though, but it's collecting dust lately


and he knows he is jealous of my tv


----------



## kelb

Xbox360 said:


> You need to clean it up asap.  It not good to let it get to dusty.  All of the dust can interfere with the optical drive.  You should do you best to keep all of your gaming systems in top working condition.



This guy is so dorky I think I'm falling in love with him!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> and he knows he is jealous of my tv


  I knew I should have dropped it!!!  

I expect visitation rights with that TV.  you're long overdue.  




kelb said:


> This guy is so dorky I think I'm falling in love with him!



  Now i wish it was me!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> I knew I should have dropped it!!!
> 
> I expect visitation rights with that TV.  you're long overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i wish it was me!


anyday u can stand my babys


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> that shouldve been sent in a pm!!!
> 
> 
> ill check with KelB, she is usually home between tues-thurs, but weds night is our *KVJ throw up night* and thursday is karaoke, so maybe we can shoot for tuesday???




FIXED


:giggle:


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> FIXED
> 
> 
> :giggle:


 i threw up on a thursday the other week u came out and it was a weds last week!!! : everynight is Kitty VOMIT juice night


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## rich70

Morning.  


I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky

ovred said:


>


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## Justwaitin

good Sunday morning to all!


----------



## ovred

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Beta84

ovred said:


> Good morning everybody.



yo red!


----------



## 4d2008

I think Im a bit late to work today 

I woke up with the WORST back pain today


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> I think Im a bit late to work today
> 
> I woke up with the WORST back pain today


----------



## kvj21075

mornin'


----------



## jwwb2000

Top of the mornin to ya


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I think Im a bit late to work today
> 
> I woke up with the WORST back pain today



so kvj finally broke ya, huh?


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> so kvj finally broke ya, huh?


 actually he broke me over the weekend


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> actually he broke me over the weekend


We broke each other. What a great weekend!!!!

off topic.

I keep track of all my $$$$ with a Money Program on my laptop. COULD NOT figure out why I had an extra 520 bucks on my program... Took the laptop in to work today to bounce accounts... Im a moron... A ton of withdraw's were actually inputed in as DEPOSITS!! Maybe I shouldnt do finances drunk?  

Another side note.. Just paid my cell phone bill... 260 dollars LATER!!! Jeebus.. I dont even use my phone... (I have my mom and son on my plan as well thats why its that high everymonth)... Stupid family


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> We broke each other. What a great weekend!!!!
> 
> off topic.
> 
> I keep track of all my $$$$ with a Money Program on my laptop. COULD NOT figure out why I had an extra 520 bucks on my program... Took the laptop in to work today to bounce accounts... Im a moron... A ton of withdraw's were actually inputed in as DEPOSITS!! Maybe I shouldnt do finances drunk?
> 
> Another side note.. Just paid my cell phone bill... 260 dollars LATER!!! Jeebus.. I dont even use my phone... (I have my mom and son on my plan as well thats why its that high everymonth)... Stupid family


to bounce accounts or balance them?? if youre bouncing them ill see ya later  



you can have my cell phone bill too


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> to bounce accounts or balance them?? if youre bouncing them ill see ya later
> 
> 
> 
> you can have my cell phone bill too


 ok, balance them 

and you know I would if you needed me too.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I think Im a bit late to work today
> 
> I woke up with the WORST back pain today





Damn you! I ment


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Damn you! I ment


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Damn you! I ment


 off my man!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> off my man!!!!


no tongue!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> no tongue!


soooooooooooooo does that mean i can give him my  ???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> soooooooooooooo does that mean i can give him my  ???




time to log off. 

Try not to get banned.


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> time to log off.
> 
> Try not to get banned.



i was just kidding!!!!



tyky said:


>



but since he is already gone..... how you doin?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i was just kidding!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> but since he is already gone..... how you doin?


----------



## kvj21075

someone has a birthday in exactly a week


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> someone has a birthday in exactly a week



no I don't


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> soooooooooooooo does that mean i can give him my  ???



Ummm  YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> someone has a birthday in exactly a week



No, mine is exactly in two weeks.


----------



## kvj21075

but the only bday that matters is in exactly one week!!!!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> but the only bday that matters is in exactly one week!!!!



And would that be yours?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> And would that be yours?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>



Then mine is the following week. We have do get together and do something!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


>



aww da baby is growin up!  

so do you think 4D will stick with ya even tho u'll be an old hag?


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> aww da baby is growin up!
> 
> so do you think 4D will stick with ya even tho u'll be an old hag?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Then mine is the following week. We have do get together and do something!



do u like crab cakes?



Beta84 said:


> aww da baby is growin up!
> 
> so do you think 4D will stick with ya even tho u'll be an old hag?



thats the only bad thing about my bday 
im planning on just acting like im turning 15 



tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> do u like crab cakes?
> 
> 
> 
> thats the only bad thing about my bday
> im planning on just acting like im turning 15



:shrug:

It's not my fault your azz is getting old


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> aww da baby is growin up!
> 
> so do you think 4D will stick with ya even tho u'll be an old hag?




You big meamie


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> You big meamie





Looks like the party was fun


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> do u like crab cakes?



Yep. You gonna make me some?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Looks like the party was fun


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> do u like crab cakes?
> 
> 
> 
> thats the only bad thing about my bday
> im planning on just acting like im turning 15


I thought u were turning 13 



jwwb2000 said:


> You big meamie


Nuh uh, it's all outta love!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> :shrug:
> 
> It's not my fault your azz is getting old



my butt is young and tender like perdue chicken!



rich70 said:


> Yep. You gonna make me some?



uhmmmmm no, but i want some, i like the ones in mechanicsville at that place across from the farmers market. i can remember the name. i want dinner there.


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> Looks like the party was fun



It was fun


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> my butt is young and tender like perdue chicken!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> my butt is young and tender like perdue chicken!
> 
> 
> 
> uhmmmmm no, but i want some, i like the ones in mechanicsville at that place across from the farmers market. i can remember the name. i want dinner there.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


why are you lalalalaing?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> why are you lalalalaing?



cuz your butt is still tender 


One day you will be old


----------



## kvj21075

im not aging over 25!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (or 15 if PervD reads this)

but im having a good day, i got flowers delivered to  my office today


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> my butt is young and tender like perdue chicken!
> 
> 
> 
> uhmmmmm no, but i want some, i like the ones in mechanicsville at that place across from the farmers market. i can remember the name. i want dinner there.



Are you talking about St. Mary's Landing?


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> im not aging over 25!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (or 15 if PervD reads this)
> 
> but im having a good day, *i got flowers delivered to  my office today *



You're welcome 

You got the cream cheese too right? I told them they better not forget it or else


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Are you talking about St. Mary's Landing?



yes thats it! 

haha i just texted you.



whome20603 said:


> You're welcome
> 
> You got the cream cheese too right? I told them they better not forget it or else



oh thank you!!! 

next time you need to hand deliver them to me!


----------



## kelb




----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## tyky




----------



## twinoaks207

do I win?  Huh? Huh? do I win?


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> do I win?  Huh? Huh? do I win?



yup you sure did!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ovred

Happy St. Patrick's Day eveybody.


----------



## 4d2008

My back still hurts


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> My back still hurts





what did you do to it?


wait maybe I don't wanna know


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> what did you do to it?
> 
> 
> wait maybe I don't wanna know



I seriously doubt its from "that" 

I dont know what I did but I do know I dont like it... Its killing me.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> what did you do to it?
> 
> 
> wait maybe I don't wanna know


what ever happened to that one thing you told me about? did it already happen? we wanted to go.


----------



## rich70

Morning all


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Morning all




hew: (did it right this time).


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> hew: (did it right this time).



  Thank God! I think people were starting to talk.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Thank God! I think people were starting to talk.


no way... people dont  on here. not a chance.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> no way... people dont  on here. not a chance.



You're right. What the hell was I thinking.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> no way... people dont  on here. not a chance.


----------



## kelb




----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


>



...how's the tummy ?


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> ...how's the tummy ?



MUUCCHHH better! thank you!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> what ever happened to that one thing you told me about? did it already happen? we wanted to go.



refresh my memory


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> refresh my memory


toy store :shrug:


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> toy store :shrug:



I am still clueless


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> My back still hurts



i give you more rubbins tonight



rich70 said:


> Morning all







tyky said:


> what did you do to it?
> 
> 
> wait maybe I don't wanna know







kelb said:


>







kelb said:


> MUUCCHHH better! thank you!



my tummy isnt good today 



tyky said:


> I am still clueless



toy party!!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i give you more rubbins tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my tummy isnt good today
> 
> 
> 
> toy party!!!!



: You are the QUEEN of multiquotes


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i give you more rubbins tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my tummy isnt good today
> 
> 
> 
> toy party!!!!




oh yeah, we never got it pulled together when we were shooting for but we still want to have one!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> : You are the QUEEN of multiquotes


my tummy wasnt good this morning, so i got i nlate and had to play ketchup


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> my tummy wasnt good this morning, so i got i nlate and had to play *ketchup*



Did you squirt


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Did you squirt



You are F'N crackin me up!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Did you squirt


yes :sad:


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> You are F'N crackin me up!


----------



## kelb

Ok I have to get back to work.. BB is for sure watching today!


----------



## rich70




----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Hey buddy. Where have you been?


Oh and


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Hey buddy. Where have you been?
> 
> 
> Oh and



meh.. around. Enjoying spring break out here this week. How have you been?


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> meh.. around. Enjoying spring break out here this week. How have you been?



Baby and I have been sick for the past week. But we are finally over it. Haven't been doing much. I can't wait till the weather gets warmer.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Baby and I have been sick for the past week. But we are finally over it. Haven't been doing much. I can't wait till the weather gets warmer.



That sucks.

Yeah, it is upper 70's here and did I mention it is spring break?

I am actually ready to get back to md, but it looks like I won't be back until some time in August, right when school starts back up for me


----------



## ovred

hey everybody


----------



## twinoaks207

ovred said:


> hey everybody


 
Morning ovred!


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning


 morning sexy. BB wont be on today so i can do whatever i want


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> morning sexy. BB wont be on today so i can do whatever i want



So that mean I can get some , ,  from you?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> So that mean I can get some , ,  from you?


as long as i erase all my posts before he can get to a computer  sooooo next week, what are your free days, thoguht we could do a small forum happy birthday celebration for you and me at st marys landing....


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> as long as i erase all my posts before he can get to a computer  sooooo next week, what are your free days, thoguht we could do a small forum happy birthday celebration for you and me at st marys landing....



I have my, I mean our daughter on Tues and Thurs nights. I wont have her on Wed or Fri night next week. But if you can only do Tues or Thurs thats fine. I'll just bring her along. You know she is good out in public.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I have my, I mean our daughter on Tues and Thurs nights. I wont have her on Wed or Fri night next week. But if you can only do Tues or Thurs thats fine. I'll just bring her along. You know she is good out in public.


i like our daughter, would u rather have her there or not since itll be all adults prob?

KelB made the decision, its weds!
]
is 5 ok for you?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> i like our daughter, would u rather have her there or not since itll be all adults prob?
> 
> KelB made the decision, its weds!
> ]
> is 5 ok for you?



There you go again. Is it whatever kelb says goes?


Yea Wed is good for me. I don't get off work till 5 but I can be there by 5:30.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> There you go again. Is it whatever kelb says goes?
> 
> 
> Yea Wed is good for me. I don't get off work till 5 but I can be there by 5:30.


well then the time will be 530!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> well then the time will be 530!



Sounds good to me. Just let me know if anything changes. 


oh and


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> There you go again. Is it whatever kelb says goes?
> 
> 
> Yea Wed is good for me. I don't get off work till 5 but I can be there by 5:30.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Sounds good to me. Just let me know if anything changes.
> 
> 
> oh and


 ill tell everyone else 6 so we can go  before hand


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



Good Morning honey.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


oh babah! you know how i like it! call me your little dirty girl!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


my BB is working with the ex today  but that means i can be as bad as i want today


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> ill tell everyone else 6 so we can go  before hand


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> my BB is working with the ex today  but that means i can be as bad as i want today



Until he goes back and reads all the bad stuff you write!!


----------



## kvj21075

im going to erase it all!!!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> im going to erase it all!!!


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> There you go again. Is it whatever kelb says goes?
> 
> 
> Yea Wed is good for me. I don't get off work till 5 but I can be there by 5:30.



Yes!  We discussed this last time!  

hi everyone


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> Yes!  We discussed this last time!
> 
> hi everyone



Atleast someone understand!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> Yes!  We discussed this last time!
> 
> hi everyone



I forgot. Sorry.


And  back at ya!


----------



## Kittykat33

Hello all!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hello all!!



  I'll be seeing you at lunch time


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> I'll be seeing you at lunch time



Are you proud of me, I packed my lunch today!!! Haha


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Are you proud of me, I packed my lunch today!!! Haha



Yes I am. So no more Breakfast Club lunch bag like yesterday?


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Yes I am. So no more Breakfast Club lunch bag like yesterday?



HAHA that was funny yesterday!!!


----------



## kelb

Since I'm not allowed to start a thread asking for stuf.. 

Does anyone have moving boxes they dont need?

I know a few of you have moved recently


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## Beta84




----------



## vraiblonde

Ooh!  It just occurred to me that I can close this thread!  

So carry on, knowing that I can win any time I want.


----------



## 4d2008

vraiblonde said:


> Ooh! It just occurred to me that I can close this thread!
> 
> So carry on, knowing that I can win any time I want.


Now thats just wrong 


off topic.

I dont feel well.


----------



## Beta84

vraiblonde said:


> Ooh!  It just occurred to me that I can close this thread!
> 
> So carry on, knowing that I can win any time I want.


  I used to be an admin of a forum...I always took advantage of stuff like that just to mess with people.  Of course my board was crappy and we didn't have anyone pay and all we used was google ads to pay for the site 

But do u really want a lapdance from 4d?  Then again if I win, I'm selling the prize to kvj for a ton of money!



4d2008 said:


> Now thats just wrong
> 
> 
> off topic.
> 
> I dont feel well.


Feel better.  Don't be sick tonight.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> I used to be an admin of a forum...I always took advantage of stuff like that just to mess with people. Of course my board was crappy and we didn't have anyone pay and all we used was google ads to pay for the site
> 
> But do u really want a lapdance from 4d? Then again if I win, I'm selling the prize to kvj for a ton of money!
> 
> 
> Feel better. Don't be sick tonight.


 whats going on tonight?


----------



## kvj21075

im not feeling well either  therefore vrai should let me win


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>



 How was your night?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> How was your night?


I made dinner for Kelly ;o) what do u think???


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> I made dinner for Kelly ;o) what do u think???



i think kel was grateful and u got some


----------



## tyky




----------



## Kittykat33

Good Morning all!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Good Morning all!!


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


>


 from Rich


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> I made dinner for Kelly ;o) what do u think???



WHAT?!?!

And you didn't call me? I'm so hurt


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Good Morning all!!



 Thats for last night.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> WHAT?!?!
> 
> And you didn't call me? I'm so hurt


im sorry  it was our top model night


----------



## Kittykat33

Hey J!!!! Haven't heard from you in a while. How is everything? And Rich....I had a VERY cranky 4 month old at home I couldnt watch it!!!!


----------



## Kittykat33

kvj21075 said:


> im sorry  it was our top model night



Who got kicked off??


----------



## kvj21075

Kittykat33 said:


> Who got kicked off??


cant remember her name. it was down toa black girl and big eyes allison. big eyes got to stay.


----------



## Kittykat33

kvj21075 said:


> cant remember her name. it was down toa black girl and big eyes allison. big eyes got to stay.



Her eyes SCARE me!!!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> from Rich



I knew you always had my back


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey J!!!! Haven't heard from you in a while. How is everything? And Rich....I had a VERY cranky 4 month old at home I couldnt watch it!!!!



I wasn't talking about that.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> I wasn't talking about that.



What you talking about??


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> What you talking about??



I have no clue  I just felt the need to  someone and you happened to be there.


----------



## URVIRGO

kvj21075 said:


> I made dinner for Kelly ;o) what do u think???



Was her Boyfriend there?


----------



## Black-Francis

URVIRGO said:


> Was her Boyfriend there?



Obsess much?


----------



## kvj21075

URVIRGO said:


> Was her Boyfriend there?


whats it to you?


----------



## URVIRGO

Black-Francis said:


> Obsess much?





He is kind of cute


----------



## kvj21075

my boss told me to g ohome  so i am leaving in an hour  finally some good today.


----------



## URVIRGO

kvj21075 said:


> whats it to you?



Was your boyfriend there?

Wouldnt that be a HOT 3-sum..
Me Your Boy and her Boy


----------



## kvj21075

URVIRGO said:


> He is kind of cute


so are u paige or chelsea?


----------



## kvj21075

URVIRGO said:


> Was your boyfriend there?
> 
> Wouldnt that be a HOT 3-sum..
> Me Your Boy and her Boy


my boy doesnt want you  niether does kelbs - just cause someone flirts with u months ago doesnt mean squat.


----------



## Beta84

URVIRGO said:


> He is kind of cute



don't worry...BF can't even catch sarcasm lately.  Slipping...


----------



## URVIRGO

kvj21075 said:


> so are u paige or chelsea?





You didnt think I would bust myself out to YOU did you?


Its so cute when you think you are clever!


----------



## URVIRGO

Beta84 said:


> don't worry...BF can't even catch sarcasm lately.  Slipping...


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> don't worry...BF can't even catch sarcasm lately.  Slipping...



What does that have anything to do with my comment, retard?


----------



## kvj21075

URVIRGO said:


> You didnt think I would bust myself out to YOU did you?
> 
> 
> Its so cute when you think you are clever!


its an honest question, are u trying to hide your identity? i heard u were paige before and then i also heard u were chelsea. which is it?


----------



## URVIRGO

kvj21075 said:


> its an honest question, are u trying to hide your identity? i heard u were paige before and then i also heard u were chelsea. which is it?



 so I wouldnt tell you who I am... and you think I'm going to tell EVERYONE


Awww


----------



## kvj21075

URVIRGO said:


> so I wouldnt tell you who I am... and you think I'm going to tell EVERYONE
> 
> 
> Awww


i didnt know it was a big secret.


----------



## URVIRGO

kvj21075 said:


> i didnt know it was a big secret.



want my name, age, phone #, address? You are the silly people that post that info everywhere for people to take and do with what they want. NOT ME!


----------



## rich70

You two stop talking to each other. I'm getting so confused because of your av's.


----------



## URVIRGO

rich70 said:


> You two stop talking to each other. I'm getting so confused because of your av's.



I love it...


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> You two stop talking to each other. I'm getting so confused because of your av's.



me too


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> me too



How are you doing?


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> How are you doing?



I am good how boutchu


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I am good how boutchu



I'm doing good. I'm so ready to go home but I'm stuck here till 5


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I'm doing good. I'm so ready to go home but I'm stuck here till 5



 

I am thinking about going to get a mani-pedi!  can't decide if I should go today or tomorrow


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I am thinking about going to get a mani-pedi!  can't decide if I should go today or tomorrow



Go ahead and rub it in why don't ya. When I get off work, I'm going to pick up my daughter, go home and watch movies with her.


----------



## Xbox360

What movie ar  you goign to watch.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Go ahead and rub it in why don't ya. When I get off work, I'm going to pick up my daughter, go home and watch movies with her.



 that sounds nice!  How old is she


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> that sounds nice!  How old is she



She is almost 5. So you know what kind of movies we'll be watching.


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> *I am thinking about going to get a mani-pedi!*  can't decide if I should go today or tomorrow





rich70 said:


> *Go ahead and rub it in why don't ya.* When I get off work, I'm going to pick up my daughter, go home and watch movies with her.



 Where do you get yours done Rich?


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> She is almost 5. So you know what kind of movies we'll be watching.



I have a 6 y/o boy and he in really into Star Wars ick


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> What does that have anything to do with my comment, retard?



you were asking if URVIRGO was obsessed by asking about kelb's boyfriend.  URVIRGO was just messin around.  

speaking of obsessed...you're one to talk.


----------



## URVIRGO

Beta84 said:


> you were asking if URVIRGO was obsessed by asking about kelb's boyfriend.  *URVIRGO was just messin around*.
> 
> speaking of obsessed...you're one to talk.


 

Hence the --


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Where do you get yours done Rich?


 Thats not funny.


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> I have a 6 y/o boy and he in really into Star Wars ick




So do you have to watch Star Wars Clone Wars as well?


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> So do you have to watch Star Wars Clone Wars as well?



yup, well no, he has a tv in his room as well as the playroom!  I can't watch it


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> yup, well no, he has a tv in his room as well as the playroom!  I can't watch it



Gotcha


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I have a 6 y/o boy and he in really into Star Wars ick



So am I. We can watch all the movies together because my daughter hates them.


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Thats not funny.



I laughed


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> So am I. We can watch all the movies together because my daughter hates them.



your daughter has good taste then 

I also have a 2 y/o daughter who always wants to watch Dora!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> So am I. We can watch all the movies together because my daughter hates them.




B-day comin up soon


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> I laughed


Well since it's you, its ok



tyky said:


> your daughter has good taste then
> 
> I also have a 2 y/o daughter who always wants to watch Dora!


Yea my daughter is all about Dora too. We'll have to set up a movie day.



kelb said:


> B-day comin up soon


 I can't wait to see what you're giving me!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Well since it's you, its ok
> 
> Yea my daughter is all about Dora too. We'll have to set up a movie day.
> 
> I can't wait to see what you're giving me!



I think you might be dissapointd


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I think you might be dissapointd



kelb!! Are you coming out with us to see your fav band?


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Well since it's you, its ok



YESSSSSSS!!!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> kelb!! Are you coming out with us to see your fav band?



When?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> When?



On Sat the 28th. I thought I told you already but maybe I didn't.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> On Sat the 28th. I thought I told you already but maybe I didn't.



I already told you I was working that weekend 

and HTT is at Memories THIS weekend!!!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I already told you I was working that weekend
> 
> and HTT is at Memories THIS weekend!!!



Yea but you said since it was my b-day you were gonna take off because I came to your b-day party. Remember?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Yea but you said since it was my b-day you were gonna take off because I came to your b-day party. Remember?



 I did not!

Ok if you pay me $300.00 I'll come to your party!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I did not!
> 
> Ok if you pay me $300.00 I'll come to your party!



Hey I took a shot. Can you blame me.

That does't sound too good. I pay you to come to my party. People might get the wrong ideal about us.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Hey I took a shot. Can you blame me.
> 
> That does't sound too good. I pay you to come to my party. People might get the wrong ideal about us.





I was just kidding!
I wish I could come  I just need the money waaay to much.
Who else is playing that night?

We have a Country singer that night... new for us..

and he is 
Jeff Miller Country.com :: Jeff Miller's Official Website ::


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Hey I took a shot. Can you blame me.
> 
> That does't sound too good. I pay you to come to my party. People might get the wrong ideal about us.



would you have to pay for the hotel room too


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> would you have to pay for the hotel room too



Damn!!


Well we are going to "Hotel" Charles.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Damn!!
> 
> 
> Well we are going to "Hotel" Charles.


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> I laughed



So did I!!!


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> Hi everybody.



 you talk too much


----------



## ovred

tyky said:


> you talk too much



You think so?  :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


> You think so? :shrug:


188 posts since Oct 2007.

Why dont you STFU already. Jeebus! 

So, Its Friday. 

N E thing exciting going on in anyones lives?


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> 188 posts since Oct 2007.
> 
> Why dont you STFU already. Jeebus!
> 
> So, Its Friday.
> 
> N E thing exciting going on in anyones lives?


Isn't everyday exciting


----------



## kvj21075

exciting weekend coming up


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Isn't everyday exciting


 Oh yeah 
​


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Oh yeah
> ​


annnnnnnd i hate you. im going to go over tykys and make her night exciting


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> exciting weekend coming up


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> annnnnnnd i *hate* you. im going to go over tykys and make her night exciting


you use that word alot. must be trying to tell me something.

Have fun. 

:disclaimer: she said everyDAY not everyNIGHT.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> 188 posts since Oct 2007.
> 
> Why dont you STFU already. Jeebus!
> 
> So, Its Friday.
> 
> N E thing exciting going on in anyones lives?



I think almost all of his posts are in here 

nothin goin on here, but I bet Bacon is in for a fun day


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> I think almost all of his posts are in here
> 
> nothin goin on here, *but I bet Bacon is in for a fun day*


why?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>



 hey sexy



4d2008 said:


> you use that word alot. must be trying to tell me something.
> 
> Have fun.
> 
> :disclaimer: she said everyDAY not everyNIGHT.



be nice to me 



Beta84 said:


> I think almost all of his posts are in here
> 
> nothin goin on here, but I bet Bacon is in for a fun day



someone get smashed???


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> hey sexy
> 
> 
> 
> be nice to me
> 
> 
> 
> someone get smashed???





actually ran into a few good people there last night.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> actually ran into a few good people there last night.


geeze u klutz! stop running into people! its nicer if u stop shortly before them and shake thier hand... or something.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> geeze u klutz! stop running into people! its nicer if u stop shortly before them and shake thier hand... or something.



but i like big hugs


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> but i like big hugs


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## Kittykat33

Good Morning all!! Happy Spring!!!


----------



## kvj21075

Kittykat33 said:


> Good Morning all!! Happy Spring!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Good Morning all!! Happy Spring!!!



  We still good for today?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>



 Back off! She's mine.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> We still good for today?



YES!!! Sorry you do have to share me with Jimmy today. I am sooooooooo craving me some Chipotle!!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Back off! She's mine.


Back off! Unless you are smacking her  you cant her!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> YES!!! Sorry you do have to share me with Jimmy today. I am sooooooooo craving me some Chipotle!!



I told you last night I'm not sharing MY kittykat with anyone!!



Well maybe with kvj or kelb!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Back off! Unless you are smacking her  you cant her!



Sorry man. I don't know what got into me  



Damn, you made me do that again


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> I told you last night I'm not sharing MY kittykat with anyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe with kvj or kelb!



Well just this 1 time you are going to have too!!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Sorry man. I don't know what got into me
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, you made me do that again


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Back off! Unless you are smacking her  you cant her!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Well just this 1 time you are going to have too!!



Well can it at least be a hot chick?


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Well can it at least be a hot chick?



Only if you are calling Jimmy a hot chick. haha


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Well can it at least be a hot chick?



I'm getting a pedicure right now!! Are you jealous :LOL:


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I'm getting a pedicure right now!! Are you jealous :LOL:



YES!!!!!! How are you posting though?


And  for rubbing it in!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

"i Always Feel Like, Somebody's Watching Me"- Geico Money!!! Lmao


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> "i Always Feel Like, Somebody's Watching Me"- Geico Money!!! Lmao


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


>



I have to say, everytime I see your AV I start singing that damn song!


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> I'm getting a pedicure right now!! Are you jealous :LOL:



I need to get one today and have my nails did up again......


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> I have to say, everytime I see your AV I start singing that damn song!



Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell 
I'm just an average guy with an average life
I work from nive to five, hey hell I pay the price
But I want is to be left alone in my average home
But why do I always feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone 
CHORUS:
I always feel that somebody's watchin' me
And I have no privacy
I always feel that somebody's watchin' me
Is it just a dream? 
When I come home at night
I bolt the door real tight
People call me on the phone I'm trying to avoid
Well, can the people on TV see me or am I just paranoid 
CHORUS 
When I'm in the shower, I'm afraid to wash my hair
I might open my eyes and find someone standing there
People say I'm crazy, just a little touched
But maybe showers remind me of Psycho too much
That's why... 
I always feel like somebody's watching me
Who's playing tricks on me
I always feel like somebody's watching me
Tell me it can't be 
I don't know anymore
Are the neighbors watching me
Well is the mailman watching me
And I don't feel safe anymore, oh what a mess
I wonder who's watching me now?
Who?
The IRS? I always feel like somebody's watching me
Who's playing tricks on me
I always feel like somebody's watching me
I can't enjoy my tea!


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> I need to get one today and have my nails did up again......


someone painted my nails last ngiht


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> someone painted my nails last ngiht


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> YES!!!!!! How are you posting though?
> 
> 
> And  for rubbing it in!



iPhone


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> someone painted my nails last ngiht



he did mine too


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> iPhone



Got ya. Send me a pic of the finished job.


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> someone painted my nails last ngiht



I could have someone paint mine as well but I've been working at night all week this week.  Plus I like getting a nice warm foot soak and back massage....Okay....I'm getting my nails did up today!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>



 thank you dear



rich70 said:


> he did mine too



dubba ewe tee eff????



jwwb2000 said:


> I could have someone paint mine as well but I've been working at night all week this week.  Plus I like getting a nice warm foot soak and back massage....Okay....I'm getting my nails did up today!



havent got the foot soak from him, but i get the massages. plus i dont hav eto pay him  all i have to do is put out


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> thank you dear
> 
> 
> 
> dubba ewe tee eff????
> 
> 
> 
> havent got the foot soak from him, but i get the massages. plus i dont hav eto pay him  all i have to do is put out




I'd rather pay than put out :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> I'd rather pay than put out :shrug:


 i like putting out, but i know waht u mean when u get those scary chinese people!!!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Got ya. Send me a pic of the finished job.



Do you have some kind of foot fetish


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> he did mine too



So you ended up going for the mani/pedi after all...


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Do you have some kind of foot fetish



No. I want to know how good a job they did.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> No. I want to know how good a job they did.



If i posted a pic, it would be a metter of seconds before it would be photo shopped in FC 

No thanks


----------



## kelb

Can someone tell me how to insert pics into a PM?

Thanks


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Can someone tell me how to insert pics into a PM?
> 
> Thanks


just send your boobs to my phone. duh


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> Can someone tell me how to insert pics into a PM?
> 
> Thanks



not sure if u can...i haven't seen attachments before, but maybe there is an option for special premo people.

BTW since when is anything off topic in this thread?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> If i posted a pic, it would be a metter of seconds before it would be photo shopped in FC
> 
> No thanks



You have a good point. Don't do it!!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> You have a good point. Don't do it!!



I could just imagine the bunyuns (sp?) that would be photoshopped on my feet


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> not sure if u can...i haven't seen attachments before, but maybe there is an option for special premo people.
> 
> BTW since when is anything off topic in this thread?



 are you coming Saturday nite?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I could just imagine the bunyuns (sp?) that would be photoshopped on my feet



 I'm sure someone would do it too.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> are you coming Saturday nite?



I don't know. Where are we going?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> are you coming Saturday nite?


 i am!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i am!!!





Bye Bye


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> i am!!!



Are we still good for next Wed?


----------



## Xbox360

rich70 said:


> I don't know. Where are we going?



ABC


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i am!!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Bye Bye



what :shrug: so many meanings to that !!!! 



rich70 said:


> Are we still good for next Wed?



ohhhh yes!!! cant wait for my crabcake!!!!!



tyky said:


>



want to come too????


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> what :shrug: so many meanings to that !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh yes!!! cant wait for my crabcake!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> want to come too????



I usually do


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> are you coming Saturday nite?



damn right I am!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> damn right I am!


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry9530/4.7.0.75 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)

Nothing like getting a massage and a pedicure right now


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry9530/4.7.0.75 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)
> 
> Nothing like getting a massage and a pedicure right now



Nothing like nobody caring about your massage and pedicure now


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry9530/4.7.0.75 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)
> 
> Nothing like getting a massage and a pedicure right now



where did you go?

Copycat


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry9530/4.7.0.75 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)



			
				tyky said:
			
		

> jwwb2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry9530/4.7.0.75 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)
> 
> Nothing like getting a massage and a pedicure right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did you go?
> 
> Copycat
Click to expand...


Expose nails
I'm getting my nails did up too


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry9530/4.7.0.75 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)
> 
> 
> 
> Expose nails
> I'm getting my nails did up too



enjoy


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> are you coming Saturday nite?



Whats happening sat night...


Not that it matters I have to work.. I just like to know what I'm missing


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Whats happening sat night...
> 
> 
> Not that it matters I have to work.. I just like to know what I'm missing



You, me and a hot tub!!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> You, me and a hot tub!!



 I'm working... 

just something else I'm missing I guess


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I'm working...
> 
> just something else I'm missing I guess



I'll wait till you get off work.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I'll wait till you get off work.







get a room


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> *get a room*



I think he is still debating on if he is going to pay for it or not


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> get a room



:shrug: What did I say?


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I think he is still debating on if he is going to pay for it or not


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> :shrug: What did I say?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I think he is still debating on if he is going to pay for it or not



For you, anything.


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> Nothing like nobody caring about your massage and pedicure now



Then why post, richard?


----------



## unlisted

tyky said:


> get a room


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I'm working...
> 
> just something else I'm missing I guess



ur not missin anythin...we're comin to visit you 

ok i lied but i wanna do that soon!


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> ur not missin anythin...we're comin to visit you
> 
> ok i lied but i wanna do that soon!



Tease! :


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> Hi everybody.



  there you go again


----------



## ovred

tyky said:


> there you go again



You still think so?


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> You still think so?



 I got you to say more


----------



## ovred

tyky said:


> I got you to say more



You sure did.


----------



## 4d2008

What a great weekend.


----------



## toppick08

Now is NOT a good time for me to start getting sick....


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Now is NOT a good time for me to start getting sick....


Tell me about it. 

I can feel it in my throat, my nose is either running or stuffed up, I have the balloon head going on (light headedness) and Its not from medicine just feel out of it. Been like this for a couple days now.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> I can feel it in my throat, my nose is either running or stuffed up, I have the balloon head going on (light headedness) and Its not from medicine just feel out of it. Been like this for a couple days now.



It seems to happen every time I get in a hot tub...I get sick afterwards


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> It seems to happen every time I get in a hot tub...I get sick afterwards


ODD. Maybe you shouldnt drink the water or lick the sides :shrug:


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> ODD. Maybe you shouldnt drink the water or lick the sides :shrug:







you bought a new car yet ?


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> you bought a new car yet ?


No, sticking with the Ford for a bit longer. Not getting the trade in for it that I want so Ill just hold onto her. Its not like its a bad car, its just not a "me" car is all.


----------



## UncleBacon

it is what it is


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> Tease! :






tyky said:


> there you go again


I know, and he didn't even announce that it was 4:20


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> What a great weekend.



yes it was 



toppick08 said:


> It seems to happen every time I get in a hot tub...I get sick afterwards



and what were u doin in a hot tub????


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> yes it was
> 
> 
> 
> and what were u doin in a hot tub????



I was in Gatlinburg,Tn.......in a cabin with a hot tub..


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> What a great weekend.



Glad to hear the b-day weekend was great


----------



## toppick08

Well,....off to Southern States for supplies...........y'all be good.


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning


----------



## kelb




----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>






kelb said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

Morning all!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all!



Where have you been? I don't see you in the mornings anymore.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Where have you been? I don't see you in the mornings anymore.



I am always late!! I didn't get here until 8:30 today


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


>



That was like a 3-sum


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I am always late!! I didn't get here until 8:30 today



Come see me. I want to show you something. What are you doing for lunch?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> That was like a 3-sum



 I'm ok with that!!!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Come see me. I want to show you something. What are you doing for lunch?



DONT GO KITTY!!!! I know what he wants to show you!!!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> DONT GO KITTY!!!! I know what he wants to show you!!!



You do not!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Come see me. I want to show you something. What are you doing for lunch?



I brought a PB&J sandwich. I was running late and that is the only thing I can make quick


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> You do not!


----------



## Kittykat33

kelb said:


> DONT GO KITTY!!!! I know what he wants to show you!!!


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Come see me. I want to show you something. What are you doing for lunch?



ateehee




kelb said:


> DONT GO KITTY!!!! I know what he wants to show you!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> ateehee



Whats so funny? You saw it too!


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> Whats so funny? You saw it too!


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


> Hi everybody.




Now that Ive posted I feel my day is complete. Going to leave and go back to bed now


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Now that Ive posted I feel my day is complete. Going to leave and go back to bed now



It's not complete yet!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> It's not complete yet!


No, it is. I really am going to go back home now. Go back to bed, go to sleep, wake up and hope its a better day.  If not, Ill just go back to sleep.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> No, it is. I really am going to go back home now. Go back to bed, go to sleep, wake up and hope its a better day.  If not, Ill just go back to sleep.



Just don't be sick tomorrow!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> Just don't be sick tomorrow!



yeh dont be sick tomorrow

wouldnt it be to your benefit if he was sick tomorrow, then u could have me all to yourself!!! mwahahahha


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> yeh dont be sick tomorrow



Make sure you keep giving him his meds

filled with arsenic!  I can't believe ur poisoning him so u can have me alone, how twisted!  hehehe I like it


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> Make sure you keep giving him his meds


youre not suppose to quote me!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> youre not suppose to quote me!



Fixed!  Now don't quote me!


----------



## kvj21075

also fixed, but he is about to go to bed so i can be as bad as i want!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> also fixed, but he is about to go to bed so i will be a good girl!



   just make sure you edit it out this time.  see i've already started just in case I forget later


----------



## kvj21075

oh geeze i need to get work done today


----------



## Kittykat33

Good Morning all!!


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> also fixed, but he is about to go to bed so i can be as bad as i want!



.......


----------



## kelb

Good Morning!


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> Good Morning!



 

yo!


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> Good Morning!


----------



## kelb




----------



## tyky




----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

im soooooo tired. someone needs to pick me up at work cause i was falling asleep on the road on the way in


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> im soooooo tired. someone needs to pick me up at work cause i was falling asleep on the road on the way in



WAKE UP!!!


----------



## kvj21075

No! PervD gets to sleep!!! not fair!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> No! PervD gets to sleep!!! not fair!



aww but hes siiiicccckkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> No! PervD gets to sleep!!! not fair!



that's cuz mean are babies when they are sick!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> that's cuz mean are babies when they are sick!


hes not a baby, id rather him be a baby, he is grouchy, i feel like he doesnt like me when he is sick


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> hes not a baby, id rather him be a baby, he is grouchy, i feel like he doesnt like me when he is sick



  he will get better soon I am sure and be back to loving you again LOL


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> he will get better soon I am sure and be back to loving you again LOL


hey!!!!! he still loves me he just doesnt act like he likes me :sad:

maybe ill jsut drug him and keep him asleep till he is better


----------



## Xbox360

kvj21075 said:


> maybe ill jsut drug him and keep him asleep till he is better



that doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## toppick08

Well peeps, back to the salt mines.....what a gorgeous day..........y'all take care.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> hey!!!!! he still loves me he just doesnt act like he likes me :sad:
> 
> maybe ill jsut drug him and keep him asleep till he is better


  great idea



Xbox360 said:


> that doesn't seem like a good idea.



  go back to your XBOX


----------



## kvj21075

Xbox360 said:


> that doesn't seem like a good idea.


i bet you have to drug your bf to keep him with you.


----------



## Xbox360

No, I don't have a boyfriend and I don't do drugs.  Sometimes I think my brother sneaks into the woods and smokes pot though.

The woods can be a scary place at night, so I have never followed him in to see what he is up to.


----------



## tyky

Xbox360 said:


> No, I don't have a boyfriend and I don't do drugs.  Sometimes I think my brother sneaks into the woods and smokes pot though.
> 
> The woods can be a scary place at night, so I have never followed him in to see what he is up to.



OMG, I don't even know what to say


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> OMG, I don't even know what to say


UGH.. stop quoting that loser. I have him on iggy still


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> UGH.. stop quoting that loser. I have him on iggy still



Sorry


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Sorry



Thanks! 

His posts are soooo annoying and we ALL know its an MPD...


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Thanks!
> 
> His posts are soooo annoying and we ALL know its an MPD...



who's MPD


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> who's MPD



I don't know.. Johnny Beta... 

who cares..
Noone talks like that. it was onl funny for about an hour. Now its just pesty.

Now I know how those old forum people feel about this thread


----------



## Beta84

Xbox360 said:


> No, I don't have a boyfriend and I don't do drugs.  Sometimes I think my brother sneaks into the woods and smokes pot though.
> 
> The woods can be a scary place at night, so I have never followed him in to see what he is up to.






tyky said:


> who's MPD


i have no clue!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Do you guys like my new forum outfit?


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I don't know.. Johnny Beta...
> 
> who cares..
> Noone talks like that. it was onl funny for about an hour. Now its just pesty.
> 
> Now I know how those old forum people feel about this thread



omg!!!


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> Do you guys like my new forum outfit?



WOW you finally gave in!


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Do you guys like my new forum outfit?



u so sexy


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Do you guys like my new forum outfit?



poor u, urvirgo and i get all the votes and u have to suffer


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> poor u, urvirgo and i get all the votes and u have to suffer



You feel bad for virgo?


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> omg!!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> You feel bad for virgo?


no, just gypsy


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> omg!!!





If that is you, you need serious therapy


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> If that is you, you need serious therapy


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> If that is you, you need serious therapy



  no i don't know nearly enough about halo to understand what he's talkin bout half the time


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> no i don't know nearly enough about halo to understand what he's talkin bout half the time



well until you tell me who your MPD is, I am gonna assume it is you 

oh and by the way you can pm me this info


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> well until you tell me who your MPD is, I am gonna assume it is you
> 
> oh and by the way you can pm me this info



do u read the politics forum?  if not then it don't matter?


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> do u read the politics forum?  if not then it don't matter?



ok XBOX


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> no i don't know nearly enough about halo to understand what he's talkin bout half the time


GOOGLE.COM



Beta84 said:


> do u read the politics forum?  if not then it don't matter?



so you have one... its just in there..  hmmm


Wait till you see the one I'm going to make.. or have.. or soemthing


----------



## Xbox360

kelb said:


> UGH.. stop quoting that loser. I have him on iggy still



How hypocritical.  You are telling people to stop quoting me but you sig is quoting me.


----------



## tyky

Xbox360 said:


> How hypocritical.  You are telling people to stop quoting me but you sig is quoting me.



oh snap, Beta got you there Kelb


----------



## Xbox360

Beta84 said:


> no i don't know nearly enough about halo to understand what he's talkin bout half the time



I know everything about Halo.  Maybe I should make a Halo FAQ to help people out.


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> oh snap, Beta got you there Kelb



I'm quoting beta because he is soooo f/n stupid.


----------



## Xbox360

kelb said:


> I'm quoting beta because he is soooo f/n stupid.



I'm not beta, My real name is Spartan 117 (AKA the Master Chief).


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> ok XBOX


i'll X ur box!



kelb said:


> GOOGLE.COM
> 
> 
> 
> so you have one... its just in there..  hmmm
> 
> 
> Wait till you see the one I'm going to make.. or have.. or soemthing



yeah google could work i guess...or i could ask the people on xbox live.  crap now i'm sounding like him! 

i am excited to see ur MPD!  i hope it molests me a lil


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> i'll X ur box!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah google could work i guess...or i could ask the people on *xbox live*.  crap now i'm sounding like him!
> 
> i am excited to see ur MPD!  i hope it molests me a lil



The fact that you know this exists and have been there... makes me believe you are that


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> *i'll X ur box*!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah google could work i guess...or i could ask the people on xbox live.  crap now i'm sounding like him!
> 
> i am excited to see ur MPD!  i hope it molests me a lil


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I'm quoting beta because he is soooo f/n stupid.


  that makes me sad!



Xbox360 said:


> I'm not beta, My real name is Spartan 117 (AKA the Master Chief).


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> The fact that you know this exists and have been there... makes me believe you are that



ima kick ur butt tomorrow!


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> that makes me sad!



HAHAHHAHAHHAHHHHAAHA   I  like "beta" I dont like his loser MPD

!!!


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> ima kick ur butt tomorrow!



I can't wait.. Although.. BB is going to be there and hes strong!


----------



## Black-Francis

tyky said:


> well until you tell me who your MPD is, I am gonna assume it is you
> 
> oh and by the way you can pm me this info



Her (beta) mpd is "glitch"....


----------



## workaholic




----------



## tyky

workaholic said:


>


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## toppick08

Is 4D alive ?

,


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Morning


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>



How's it going?


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> How's it going?



too much drama in forum world today


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> too much drama in forum world today



I see that. I wasn't on yesterday. It looks like I missed some stuff.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I see that. I wasn't on yesterday. It looks like I missed some stuff.



It usually happens quick and goes poof before you know it


----------



## kelb




----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>



was looking forward to meeting you tonight


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> was looking forward to meeting you tonight



Sorry, but my kids come first!  I really don't go out during the week!  Besides I am not half as cute as KVJ


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Sorry, but my kids come first!  I really don't go out during the week!  Besides I am not half as cute as KVJ



 I understand the kid thing. I dont go out a lot... at all really.. I work to much! UGH

.. and I've seen you.. you are cute!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I understand the kid thing. I dont go out a lot... at all really.. I work to much! UGH
> 
> .. and I've seen you.. you are cute!



Ya you do work too much!  Hopefully one day you won't have to


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Ya you do work too much!  Hopefully one day you won't have to



STUPID HOUSE, STUPID MORTGAGE, STUPID HUSBAND, STUPID MEN, STUPID GOVERNMENT, STUPID BILLS, STUPID "$ MAKES THE WORLD GO ROUND"..:






... ok I'm done now... carry on...


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> STUPID HOUSE, STUPID MORTGAGE, STUPID HUSBAND, STUPID MEN, STUPID GOVERNMENT, STUPID BILLS, STUPID "$ MAKES THE WORLD GO ROUND"..:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... ok I'm done now... carry on...





Wouldn't it be nice if everything was free!  I friggin hate paying bills


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if everything was free!  I friggin hate paying bills



ME TOO!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

Dad is looking in to giving me his timeshare


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> Dad is looking in to giving me his timeshare



Where is it?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> Dad is looking in to giving me his timeshare



Don't do it!  

Unless you wanna pay the yearly maintnence fees and fees a few years down the road when they wanna remodel!  

I will give you one if you want it too


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Where is it?



wherever i want it to be 



tyky said:


> Don't do it!
> 
> Unless you wanna pay the yearly maintnence fees and fees a few years down the road when they wanna remodel!
> 
> I will give you one if you want it too



i do not mind spending 700 a year on maintenance fees (for usually two weeks) and the remodeling fees. i like the resorts for my vacations waaaaaaay better than a hotel. My parents had 2 and sold thier last one, and now hopefully they are giving me thier other one )


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> wherever i want it to be
> 
> 
> 
> i do not mind spending 700 a year on maintenance fees (for usually two weeks) and the remodeling fees. i like the resorts for my vacations waaaaaaay better than a hotel. My parents had 2 and sold thier last one, and now hopefully they are giving me thier other one )



no I guess it's not bad if you actually use it   if you do not use it it is a money pit


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> no I guess it's not bad if you actually use it   if you do not use it it is a money pit


i would use it  but if i dont get this one you could unload your money pit to me


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> no I guess it's not bad if you actually use it   if you do not use it it is a money pit



I think it is easier for people like her to use it then it would be for people like you to use it.


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I think it is easier for people like her to use it then it would be for people like you to use it.



could you explain please!  What are people like me


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> could you explain please!  What are people like me



 I knew that was going to come off wrong...

Although you both live wonderful lives hers makes it a little easier to do the stuff that would make a time share worth owning.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> could you explain please!  What are people like me


she meant "you people" as in "you people with your icky kids!!!!"


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I knew that was going to come off wrong...
> 
> Although you both live wonderful lives hers makes it a little easier to do the stuff that would make a time share worth owning.



Yeah not having kids makes everything easier!  I never get a vacation but that is b/c of hubby


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> she meant "you people" as in "you people with your icky kids!!!!"



My kids aren't icky TYVM!


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Yeah not having kids makes everything easier!  I never get a vacation but that is b/c of hubby



thats what I meant. Husband kids mortgage... makes it tuff to hop on a plane and fly anywhere.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> My kids aren't icky TYVM!


smack KelB!!!! thats what she meant!!! i owuld never call your angels icky!!!!


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> My kids aren't icky TYVM!






KVJ.. post your kid pic!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> thats what I meant. Husband kids mortgage... makes it tuff to hop on a plane and fly anywhere.


 she doesnt have money issues!!!! she is not like "us"


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> smack KelB!!!! thats what she meant!!! i owuld never call your angels icky!!!!





I SOOOOO didnt say that


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> thats what I meant. Husband kids mortgage... makes it tuff to hop on a plane and fly anywhere.



just husband for me, my son has flown 26 times and he is 6 LMAO!  If I couldn't afford vacations I wouldn't have the mortgage I have


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> she doesnt have money issues!!!! she is not like "us"



I can't hop on a plane either... I can barely buy dinner tonight


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> just husband for me, my son has flown 26 times and he is 6 LMAO!  If I couldn't afford vacations I wouldn't have the mortgage I have



....

STUPID MORTGAGE, STUPID BILLS etc etc etc...


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I can't hop on a plane either... I can barely buy dinner tonight


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> Her (beta) mpd is "glitch"....



  r u saying i'm faulty?  There is a glitch in the matrix!  I JUST HAD DEJA VU!  RUUUNNN!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> she doesnt have money issues!!!! she is not like "us"



yes I do, I keep spending it!  dang basement project


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> r u saying i'm faulty?  There is a glitch in the matrix!  I JUST HAD DEJA VU!  RUUUNNN!!!



nah.....you are my personal decoy


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> nah.....you are my personal decoy



The agents are gonna shoot me instead of u?  But I'm Neo not you!  Or am I?  I'm confused


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> The agents are gonna shoot me instead of u?  But I'm Neo not you!  Or am I?  I'm confused




Neither one of ya are Neo....That is my fatty pug


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> Neither one of ya are Neo....That is my fatty pug



  true.  cept he reminds me of that dog from Men In Black!


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## rich70

Morning all.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Morning all.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Justwaitin

rich70 said:


> Morning all.



Good Morning


----------



## kvj21075

someone gave me thier cold


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> someone gave me thier cold



Colds usually don't make you 

Anyway

How was the b-day dinner?

Oh and hope you feel better


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Colds usually don't make you
> 
> Anyway
> 
> How was the b-day dinner?
> 
> Oh and hope you feel better


well im nauseated. not from the cold. but i still feel like im going to hurl. but someone also gave me a cold to accompany  it 

dinner was great! small group but great!

my only complaint is that Rich wouldnt STFU. he kept ing. Doesnt know how to shut that pie hole of his


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>






Justwaitin said:


> Good Morning






kvj21075 said:


> someone gave me thier cold


Sorry


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> my only complaint is that Rich wouldnt STFU. he kept ing. Doesnt know how to shut that pie hole of his


What can I say, I like to talk. Why did you and kelb keep rubbing my leg under the table?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> What can I say, I like to talk. Why did you and kelb keep rubbing my leg under the table?


 well atleast you said leg


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> well atleast you said leg


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> well atleast you said leg



   Sorry


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>



And where were you at last night missy? I only reason I went was because kvj said you were gonna be there.



Ok, thats not true. I went cause kvj and kelb were there


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> well im nauseated. not from the cold. but i still feel like im going to hurl. but someone also gave me a cold to accompany  it
> 
> dinner was great! small group but great!
> 
> my only complaint is that Rich wouldnt STFU. he kept ing. Doesnt know how to shut that pie hole of his


I know.   I couldn't stand it!  

dinner was fun!  they were happy to get rid of us though




rich70 said:


> What can I say, I like to talk. Why did you and kelb keep rubbing my leg under the table?


that was me


----------



## 4d2008

wait... If Kel and KV were rubbing Rich? Then WhoTF! was rubbing my leg!  BB YOU SICKO!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> And where were you at last night missy? I only reason I went was because kvj said you were gonna be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thats not true. I went cause kvj and kelb were there






Beta84 said:


> I know.   I couldn't stand it!
> 
> dinner was fun!  they were happy to get rid of us though
> 
> 
> 
> that was me






4d2008 said:


> wait... If Kel and KV were rubbing Rich? Then WhoTF! was rubbing my leg!  BB YOU SICKO!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> that was me






4d2008 said:


> wait... If Kel and KV were rubbing Rich? Then WhoTF! was rubbing my leg!  BB YOU SICKO!!!!!!!!


You didn't know I could reach that far did you.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


Why did you smack me? What did I do?:shrug:


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> wait... If Kel and KV were rubbing Rich? Then WhoTF! was rubbing my leg!  BB YOU SICKO!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Why did you smack me? What did I do?:shrug:



ummm.... cuz you said you only went for KVJ and Kelb


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> And where were you at last night missy? I only reason I went was because kvj said you were gonna be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thats not true. I went cause kvj and kelb were there



 yo usexy beast you!



Beta84 said:


> that was me







4d2008 said:


> wait... If Kel and KV were rubbing Rich? Then WhoTF! was rubbing my leg!  BB YOU SICKO!!!!!!!!



double 

and u like it!!!!!



rich70 said:


> You didn't know I could reach that far did you.



triple 

and what were u reaching with????



tyky said:


> ummm.... cuz you said you only went for KVJ and Kelb



he is working with handling two righ tnow and working his way up to three hot chicks, dont worry, we will let u join soon 


so weds night are now somd forum orgy night


----------



## Xbox360

I got to go for a ride in a tow truck last night and it was awesome.


----------



## kvj21075

have such a HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE secret, and i want to tell everyone and i cant tell ANYONE.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> have such a HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE secret, and i want to tell everyone and i cant tell ANYONE.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Xbox360 said:


> I got to go for a ride in a tow truck last night and it was awesome.


Awesome!


kvj21075 said:


> have such a HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE secret, and i want to tell everyone and i cant tell ANYONE.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> ummm.... cuz you said you only went for KVJ and Kelb



But that was after I got there and you didn't show up.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> But that was after I got there and you didn't show up.










j/k


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


I am not going to tell everyone were having a baby!!!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> I am not going to tell everyone were having a baby!!!!!



you better come up with a new one



you have already told us that dog is fixed


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> have such a HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE secret, and i want to tell everyone and i cant tell ANYONE.



tell me


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> you better come up with a new one
> 
> 
> 
> you have already told us that dog is fixed



shhhhhhhhh dont tell PervD h is fixed!!! he will never know!



Beta84 said:


> tell me



  i cant


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> wait... If Kel and KV were rubbing Rich? Then WhoTF! was rubbing my leg!  BB YOU SICKO!!!!!!!!



I know who was rubbing your leg. I heard you had a moment int he bathroom.. maybe it was him


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I know who was rubbing your leg. I heard you had a moment int he bathroom.. maybe it was him


this is why guys cant go pee together


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I know who was rubbing your leg. I heard you had a moment int he bathroom.. maybe it was him






Oh and


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> this is why guys cant go pee together



wait who went pee with who 

that is a guy


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> wait who went pee with who
> 
> that is a guy



2 BBs +  #1 + 1 cowboy hat = f'n hillarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> wait who went pee with who
> 
> that is a guy



Not me. I stayed with the ladies.


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> 2 BBs + 1 #1 + 1 cowboy hat = f'n hillarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


its not like they crossed streams :shrug:



maybe u shouldve been there


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I know who was rubbing your leg. I heard you had a moment int he bathroom.. maybe it was him


well, we DID have a moment together.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> its not like they crossed streams :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe u shouldve been there



 no one has to cross streams to meat gaze and how would you know they didn't cross streams, did you go in there too 


So can you name the forum names of the meat gazers


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> no one has to cross streams to meat gaze and how would you know they didn't cross streams, did you go in there too
> 
> 
> So can you name the forum names of the meat gazers



One of them doesnt have a forum name!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> One of them doesnt have a forum name!



that's no fun


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> One of them doesnt have a forum name!


we just call him "BeefStick"


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> we just call him "BeefStick"



... so his name would now be BS?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> we just call him "BeefStick"



Now I am picturing Kelb's boyfriend as the Wrestler from the Slim Jim commercials


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> no one has to cross streams to meat gaze and how would you know they didn't cross streams, did you go in there too
> 
> 
> So can you *name the forum names* of the meat gazers


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



Beefstick and pervd? 

this is not good.


----------



## 4d2008

Whats REALLY bad is while we were in the bathroom we were giggling like school girls and the other guys in the bathroom started to as well.  Just cant take us anywhere.


----------



## tyky

Is this BB


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> One of them doesnt have a forum name!



That you know of


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> That you know of


----------



## rich70




----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Xbox360

I wish the macho man would snap into my slim jim.


----------



## tyky

Xbox360 said:


> I wish the macho man would snap into my slim jim.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning


 morning hunny bunny


----------



## tyky




----------



## Bonehead

Back atcha


----------



## 4d2008

Had my police physical today.
My hearing is 100% Eyes are 100% (with corrective lenses lol). (how is that 100%) lol. My EKG was great so no more boo boo heart  

Disapointed  didnt get my  fondled and didnt get the finger up the bum :sad: maybe next time.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Had my police physical today.
> My hearing is 100% Eyes are 100% (with corrective lenses lol). (how is that 100%) lol. My EKG was great so no more boo boo heart
> 
> Disapointed  didnt get my  fondled and didnt get the finger up the bum :sad: maybe next time.


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## kvj21075

ovred said:


> Hey everybody.



morning!



tyky said:


>



 mornign beautiful!



Bonehead said:


> Back atcha







4d2008 said:


> Had my police physical today.
> My hearing is 100% Eyes are 100% (with corrective lenses lol). (how is that 100%) lol. My EKG was great so no more boo boo heart
> 
> Disapointed  didnt get my  fondled and didnt get the finger up the bum :sad: maybe next time.



you have an appt at 515 with Dr. Kat. Rawwwwr!






jwwb2000 said:


>



 morning!


----------



## kelb

Its FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooo excited to go see one louder TONIGHT!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you have an appt at 515 with Dr. Kat. Rawwwwr!
> 
> 
> quote]
> MeOWWW!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Its FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooo excited to go see one louder TONIGHT!!


i bet they are excited to see you! if ya know what i mean


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i bet they are excited to see you! if ya know what i mean



OH yeah!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> OH yeah!!


thats no microphone in his pants!!!!!! But i bet he would still let you sing in it!


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

guess what


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> guess what


chicken butt


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> guess what



what


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> guess what


potatoe


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

got a surprise lewinsky just b4 heading out on my road trip


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> got a surprise lewinsky just b4 heading out on my road trip


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I do love that lil red head!


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I do love that lil red head!



I hope so!


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> got a surprise lewinsky just b4 heading out on my road trip


 you said you wouldnt tell!!!!!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## Bonehead

*Nothing like*

A see ya Lewinski .......


----------



## kvj21075

but whats a "surprise" lewinsky? did she sneak up on you? was she half way done when u noticed?


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I'm still high from it and I'm almost on the beltway. 

can't wait to get home now


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> but whats a "surprise" lewinsky? did she sneak up on you? was she half way done when u noticed?


sitting minding my own buisness.

lalala 


WHAT THA HELL!

I JUST CAME!


OH HEY!!! how you doin...


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))
> 
> I'm still high from it and I'm almost on the beltway.
> 
> can't wait to get home now



quit driving and posting


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

this is easy. I got a lot of road lewinskys that trained me back in the day.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> quit driving and posting


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>



How's it going today?


----------



## kelb




----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> How's it going today?



good, how about you


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> good, how about you



Good. I'm ready to get out of here and go pick up my daughter.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Good. I'm ready to get out of here and go pick up my daughter.



me too but not to pick up my kids!  I love them but sheesh


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Good. I'm ready to get out of here and go pick up my daughter.


 OUR daughter


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

made it to breezewood


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> me too but not to pick up my kids!  I love them but sheesh


 I know what you mean sometimes.



kvj21075 said:


> OUR daughter


I'm sorry hunnybunny


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Good. I'm ready to get out of here and go pick up my daughter.



I am sooooooooo ready to get out of here and go to the Caps game!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I am sooooooooo ready to get out of here and go to the Caps game!!!



 Rub it in why don't ya!!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


>



did yo see the FC poll?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> did yo see the FC poll?



Nope whats it about?


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Rub it in why don't ya!!



Ok I will!! I am going to the CAPS game!! Lets go CAPS!! Rock the RED baby!!!! haha see ya


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Ok I will!! I am going to the CAPS game!! Lets go CAPS!! Rock the RED baby!!!! haha see ya



You suck!


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## kelb

*Rich*

How was the band?


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## GypsyQueen

Morning.


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

morning everyone


----------



## whome20603

Gooood moooorrrrniiiing


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Gooood moooorrrrniiiing




Umm did you get engaged?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> You suck!



HTTT HMMM 

I said... 
How was the band?


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Umm did you get engaged?



Indeed


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Indeed



Wow, congrats


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Indeed







and



good luck!


----------



## whome20603

> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thanks so much, I'm so happy


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> HTTT HMMM
> 
> I said...
> How was the band?



Why did you  me?

They were good but the night sucked.


----------



## TWLs wife

whome20603 said:


> Indeed



Congrats...


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Why did you  me?
> 
> They were good but the night sucked.



why? wussa matta?


----------



## whome20603

TWLs wife said:


> Congrats...



Thanks T


----------



## TWLs wife

whome20603 said:


> Thanks T



I remember when TWL asks me.  So congats even more.  Did you set a date yet ?  TWL & I couldn't.  We got married a week before our son was born.  We had to wait for paperwork so we get married.


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## toppick08

ovred said:


> Hi everybody.


----------



## 4d2008

This over yet?


----------



## Bonehead

*Nope*



4d2008 said:


> This over yet?



 Not yet !


Got  yet ?


----------



## 4d2008

Bonehead said:


> Not yet !
> 
> 
> Got  yet ?


Yep!

Got the rest of my stuff yesterday!



Played around with it all for a couple hours


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Yep!
> 
> Got the rest of my stuff yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Played around with it all for a couple hours



  success!


----------



## Bonehead

*Excellent 4D !*

 Beta man !


----------



## Beta84

Bonehead said:


> Beta man !



yo!    It's good to be back


----------



## kelb




----------



## kvj21075

hey beta.... i had froot loops with marshmellows this morning


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> hey beta.... i had froot loops with marshmellows this morning



hey kvj...i had a toasted cheddar bagel with cream cheese this morning 

but don't be too jealous, i also woke up with cramps


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> hey kvj...i had a toasted cheddar bagel with cream cheese this morning
> 
> but don't be too jealous, i also woke up with cramps


 i love cream cheese 


i was suppose to wake up with cramps on saturday..... its tuesday, no cramps 

so now u can be jealous of me


----------



## kvj21075

:sigh: i had three bowls of cereal this morning, and now ive already finished my lunch


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i love cream cheese
> 
> 
> i was suppose to wake up with cramps on saturday..... its tuesday, no cramps
> 
> *so now u can be jealous of me *



Pshhh, not likely after the weekend I had


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Morning


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Pshhh, not likely after the weekend I had


 

i love my boyfriend, i dont need a big huge 2 karat beautiful ring with the "floating" diamond, in white gold at kays in a size 5 to make me happy!!! 


on another note, i had a very yummy blow pop last night


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning


 morning


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


>



p.s.

thought i saw u a weekend or two ago, is your hubby to be black?


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i love my boyfriend, i dont need a big huge 2 karat beautiful ring with the "floating" diamond, in white gold at kays in a size 5 to make me happy!!!
> 
> 
> on another note, i had a very yummy blow pop last night



Other than mine being a size 4.5, you just described my ring 


Mmm, I just bought caramel apple lolli pops


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Other than mine being a size 4.5, you just described my ring
> 
> 
> Mmm, I just bought caramel apple lolli pops


why does your diamond look like its set in yellow gold? did u click on the link i posted yesterday? now i HAVE  to know if its the same ring!!!! its not really the "floating" one but the "water under the bridge" one.


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> Other than mine being a size 4.5, you just described my ring
> 
> 
> Mmm, I just bought caramel apple lolli pops


Diamond Engagement Rings, Solitaire and Multi Stone, and Diamond Ring Settings from Kay Jewelers

?


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> p.s.
> 
> thought i saw u a weekend or two ago, is your hubby to be black?



light brown


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> why does your diamond look like its set in yellow gold? did u click on the link i posted yesterday? now i HAVE  to know if its the same ring!!!! its not really the "floating" one but the "water under the bridge" one.



Oops, not a floating but definitely white gold.


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> light brown


omg  WhoMe is engaged to Black-Francis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Oops, not a floating but definitely white gold.


soooooo secretive hmmmmmmm ok


is it this one?
Jewelry from Kay Jewelers, the Jewelry Store for Engagement and Wedding Rings, Diamonds and More

or maybe this one?
Jewelry from Kay Jewelers, the Jewelry Store for Engagement and Wedding Rings, Diamonds and More

i like that second one too


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> omg  WhoMe is engaged to Black-Francis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> omg  WhoMe is engaged to Black-Francis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







kvj21075 said:


> soooooo secretive hmmmmmmm ok
> 
> 
> is it this one?
> Jewelry from Kay Jewelers, the Jewelry Store for Engagement and Wedding Rings, Diamonds and More
> 
> or maybe this one?
> Jewelry from Kay Jewelers, the Jewelry Store for Engagement and Wedding Rings, Diamonds and More
> 
> i like that second one too



Oh, you want a link?  I'll look...



Black-Francis said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Oh, you want a link?  I'll look...


awwwwwwwww is it going to be a forum wedding??? 

a.k.a. Black-Francis "coming out" celebration?!?!?!!?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> awwwwwwwww is it going to be a forum wedding???
> 
> a.k.a. Black-Francis "coming out" celebration?!?!?!!?



You almost won. But you didn't.


----------



## Blowpop

kvj21075 said:


> on another note, i had a very yummy blow pop last night



i thought the kvj was very yummy too


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> You almost won. But you didn't.



 normally id smack someone for takign away my winnings, but since its you... 



Blowpop said:


> i thought the kvj was very yummy too



geeze, youre just now getting to that comment 

i had blowpop the othernight, PervD had blowpop last night


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> normally id smack someone for takign away my winnings, but since its you...


Are you coming to our daughter's birthday party on Saturday?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Are you coming to our daughter's birthday party on Saturday?


hmmmmmm we will try and make it, what time? and what does our daughter like


----------



## kelb




----------



## kelb




----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>



bored huh?


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> bored huh?





forums are boring today.. maybe i will actually get some work done.


----------



## Xbox360

kelb said:


> forums are boring today.. maybe i will actually get some work done.



If your bored, why don't you try to play some xbox to kill a little bit of time.


----------



## kelb

Xbox360 said:


> If your bored, why don't you try to play some xbox to kill a little bit of time.



 I'm at work dumb A$$


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> forums are boring today.. maybe i will actually get some work done.



They are boring and I am at home today


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> They are boring and I am at home today



OH so YOU can play XBOX all day while I'm stuck here just wishing I had one here to waste away my day


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> OH so YOU can play XBOX all day while I'm stuck here just wishing I had one here to waste away my day



I have no desire to rot my brain with Xbox games all day but the forums YES


----------



## warneckutz

tyky said:


> I have no desire to rot my brain with Xbox games all day but the forums YES


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> I have no desire to rot my brain with Xbox games all day but the forums YES



NO? You dont want to sit and play xbox all day? Then get turned on because some cartoon chick is so hot and try to go down on yourself in the tub?

Loser....


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


>



apparently my last statement described someone else... Sorry TYKY


----------



## tyky

warneckutz said:


>


:shrug:



kelb said:


> NO? You dont want to sit and play xbox all day? Then get turned on because some cartoon chick is so hot and try to go down on yourself in the tub?
> 
> Loser....



nope not even a cartoon guy 



kelb said:


> apparently my last statement described someone else... Sorry TYKY


----------



## Bonehead

*Uh Oh*



tyky said:


> :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> nope not even a cartoon guy



Home alone......


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> apparently my last statement described someone else... Sorry TYKY





tyky said:


> :shrug:


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

Hello All!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

Kittykat33 said:


> Hello All!!!!!!


----------



## Kittykat33

kelb said:


>



Man it's quite in here today!!


----------



## kvj21075

Kittykat33 said:


> Man it's quite in here today!!


quite? quite what? quite quiet?


----------



## Kittykat33

kvj21075 said:


> quite? quite what? quite quiet?


----------



## kvj21075

Kittykat33 said:


>


 cutie


----------



## Kittykat33

kvj21075 said:


> cutie



Aww thank you!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> cutie


how long do you have to keep your dumb dumb stuff on?


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> Man it's quite in here today!!



How's your little cutie?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> how long do you have to keep your dumb dumb stuff on?


i dont know, i kinda like it tho lol, i might keep it, but ill take the quote off my siggy ;o)


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> How's your little cutie?


i hate you!


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> How's your little cutie?



She is doing good!!! I am a stay at home mommy now, so I am SO excited to watch her grow up!!! Um.......what is that pic of?? Are you engaged girl??


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i hate you!



Why for? 



Kittykat33 said:


> She is doing good!!! I am a stay at home mommy now, so I am SO excited to watch her grow up!!! Um.......what is that pic of?? Are you engaged girl??



Wow, really? You're so lucky! Not many have that opportunity, yaaay for you   Ahem, why yes...yes I am and I couldn't be happier


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Why for?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, really? You're so lucky! Not many have that opportunity, yaaay for you   Ahem, why yes...yes I am and I couldn't be happier



I hate you too now!!





Don't mind me I'm bitter


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I hate you too now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind me I'm bitter



Ehhh, don't be such a follower!


----------



## warneckutz

whome20603 said:


>





My day is complete.


----------



## Kittykat33

Wow, really? You're so lucky! Not many have that opportunity, yaaay for you   Ahem, why yes...yes I am and I couldn't be happier [/QUOTE]

CONGRATS girl!!!! I am very happy for you!! What a ring!! Was it a total shock???


----------



## whome20603

warneckutz said:


> My day is complete.



Hey you 



Kittykat33 said:


> CONGRATS girl!!!! I am very happy for you!! What a ring!! Was it a total shock???



Thank you. Oh heck yea, I love the ring...it's beautiful! It definitely was a surprise. He arranged a "birthday" party at my grandparents house but when we arrived and walked downstairs everyone was there, then he got on his knee and proposed...awwww


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Hey you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Oh heck yea, I love the ring...it's beautiful! It definitely was a surprise. He arranged a "birthday" party at my grandparents house but when we arrived and walked downstairs everyone was there, then he got on his knee and proposed...awwww


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


>



Stop trying to rain on my parade damnit! 


IIIIII LOVE A PARAAAAAADE, I LOVE A PARADE, I LOVE A PARADE, I LOVE A PARAAAAAADE


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i hate you!





kelb said:


>




It'll be ok...


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Stop trying to rain on my parade damnit!
> 
> 
> IIIIII LOVE A PARAAAAAADE, I LOVE A PARADE, I LOVE A PARADE, I LOVE A PARAAAAAADE


i hate you because you just couldnt keep your stupid cramps to yourself yesterday!!!! no you had to make them contagious!!!!!!!!! ugh


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i hate you because you just couldnt keep your stupid cramps to yourself yesterday!!!! no you had to make them contagious!!!!!!!!! ugh



Ohhhhh, in that case I'm very sorry


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Ohhhhh, in that case I'm very sorry


 it hurts sooooooo bad, it feels like an alligator is chomping on my insides


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> She is doing good!!! I am a stay at home mommy now, so I am SO excited to watch her grow up!!! Um.......what is that pic of?? Are you engaged girl??



 I thought you were coming by yesterday?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> it hurts sooooooo bad, it feels like an alligator is chomping on my insides


nom nom nom


----------



## kvj21075

OMG I JUST HAD ANOTHER CONTRACTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wanna go home


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> it hurts sooooooo bad, it feels like an alligator is chomping on my insides



I think I almost OD'd on Midol yesterday


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> I think I almost OD'd on Midol yesterday


midol doesnt help me  nothing does, ..... well, alcohol helps, doesnt get rid of the pain but def helps!!!!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> midol doesnt help me  nothing does, ..... well, alcohol helps, doesnt get rid of the pain but def helps!!!!



Crack a Bottle


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> I thought you were coming by yesterday?



I did. My mother in law was with me so we only stayed to clean out my desk and the ladies to see Kassidy. I will be back up once my other part comes in, hopefully next week or something. What you guys miss me already??


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I did. My mother in law was with me so we only stayed to clean out my desk and the ladies to see Kassidy. I will be back up once my other part comes in, hopefully next week or something. What you guys miss me already??



Of course I do! Now what do I do about lunch on Fridays? That was our Chipolte Friday.


----------



## kelb

anyone ever notice that we have 18,513 posts in here?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> anyone ever notice that we have 18,513 posts in here?



Hey, you can be my Chipotle Friday lunch buddy.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Of course I do! Now what do I do about lunch on Fridays? That was our Chipolte Friday.



I will still beable to do some lunches!! Just cause I am a stay at home mommy now doesnt mean I have to " stay at home ".
Plus I have to go up there next week, I never said good bye to any of the guys!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I will still beable to do some lunches!! Just cause I am a stay at home mommy now doesnt mean I have to " stay at home ".
> Plus I have to go up there next week, I never said good bye to any of the guys!



Ok. You let me know when you want to go. Oh and what happened to you Sat night?


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Ok. You let me know when you want to go. Oh and what happened to you Sat night?



Billy was still sick. Kass didn't go to bed until like 10:30 Sat night. I was going to leave once she was down but it was to late by then. We didn't even go out after the Caps game-which sucked ( not the game-going out afterwards ). Oh well


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Billy was still sick. Kass didn't go to bed until like 10:30 Sat night. I was going to leave once she was down but it was to late by then. We didn't even go out after the Caps game-which sucked ( not the game-going out afterwards ). Oh well



Oh got ya. Sat night was a bust anyway. You didn't miss anything. I told you it was gonna be Megan that was booted off. And we doing lunch tomorrow?


----------



## kelb




----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> anyone ever notice that we have 18,513 posts in here?



probably not.  before your post it was 18,512


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>






tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> probably not.  before your post it was 18,512


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Oh got ya. Sat night was a bust anyway. You didn't miss anything. I told you it was gonna be Megan that was booted off. And we doing lunch tomorrow?



Why what happend Saturday? I told you it was going to be either her or Anoop and they were in the bottom 2!
I don't know if I am going to beable to do lunch tomorrow-i might go to DE for the weekend. I will let you know.


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Why what happend Saturday? I told you it was going to be either her or Anoop and they were in the bottom 2!
> I don't know if I am going to beable to do lunch tomorrow-i might go to DE for the weekend. I will let you know.



And I told you that you can't go because of my daughter's birthday party. She asked if you were coming. I told her yes.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> And I told you that you can't go because of my daughter's birthday party. She asked if you were coming. I told her yes.



And I told you I don't know yet!!!! I need to get away for awhile.


----------



## kelb

Kittykat33 said:


> And I told you I don't know yet!!!! I need to get away for awhile.



lovers quarrel?


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> And I told you I don't know yet!!!! I need to get away for awhile.



We can get away next weekend.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> lovers quarrel?


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> We can get away next weekend.



Sorry but it does look like I am going to DE for the weekend.


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Sorry but it does look like I am going to DE for the weekend.



 I can't belive you're gonna break my daughters's heart.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> I can't belive you're gonna break my daughters's heart.



dont smack me boy!! I have had a rough week and I just need to get away for a couple of days!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> dont smack me boy!! I have had a rough week and I just need to get away for a couple of days!!!



Explain it to baby girl.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Explain it to baby girl.



I will-I am sure her daddy knows what a week I have had!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I will-I am sure her daddy knows what a week I have had!!



I know. It's been rough.

But you know you are baby girl's best buddy now. She loves you after the gingerbread party.


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## 4d2008

Anything fun and exciting going on?


----------



## Bonehead

4d2008 said:


> Anything fun and exciting going on?



ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ nope.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Anything fun and exciting going on?



I'm dividing shrubs with a chainsaw, later.....:shrug:


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Anything fun and exciting going on?





Oh damn, you make me do that every time. I ment


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Anything fun and exciting going on?


oooowuh ooowuh!!!!! I was an oreo sammidge today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Oh damn, you make me do that every time. I ment


 offf my man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



now come here you!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> offf my man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> now come here you!



I know I ment to . But I got carried away for a second.


Don't forget tomorrow. I can't belive my little girl will be 5. Where has the time gone.


Oh and


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I know I ment to . But I got carried away for a second.
> 
> 
> Don't forget tomorrow. I can't belive my little girl will be 5. Where has the time gone.
> 
> 
> Oh and


can your girl be mine and PervD's flowergirl??? (dont worry i will make sure he doesnt get too close to her)


----------



## toppick08

later peeps......


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> can your girl be mine and PervD's flowergirl??? (dont worry i will make sure he doesnt get too close to her)



Excuse me? Is there something you're not telling me?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Excuse me? Is there something you're not telling me?


oh i meant OUR wedding lol


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> oh i meant OUR wedding lol



Thats more like it.


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## tyky




----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## twinoaks207

ovred said:


> Hi everybody.


 
You have a night job, right?  

(...or maybe insomnia....)

Enjoy your day!


----------



## ovred

twinoaks207 said:


> You have a night job, right?
> 
> (...or maybe insomnia....)
> 
> No night job or insomia.


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> twinoaks207 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a night job, right?
> 
> (...or maybe insomnia....)
> 
> No night job or insomia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you get up wayyyyyy toooo early
Click to expand...


----------



## kvj21075

morning everyone


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> morning everyone


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


 sorry we missed saturday, howd it go?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> sorry we missed saturday, howd it go?



It went good. She had a great time Saturday. Then yesterday I took her downtown to see the cherry blossoms. It was her first trip on the metro which was funny.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> It went good. She had a great time Saturday. Then yesterday I took her downtown to see the cherry blossoms. It was her first trip on the metro which was funny.


did u make her stand up the whole time on the metro and try to jump so she would fall on her butt????


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> did u make her stand up the whole time on the metro and try to jump so she would fall on her butt????



No! At first she was holding on to the seat with both hands and every time it started to move her eyes got real big and she would scream. But on the way back she thought she was the big dog riding the train home. That little girl is so funny.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> No! At first she was holding on to the seat with both hands and every time it started to move her eyes got real big and she would scream. But on the way back she thought she was the big dog riding the train home. That little girl is so funny.


awww what a cutie u have!


----------



## kelb

Good Morning!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Good Morning!


 so did u stalk us the whole day saturday? or did u go your own way after i caught you guys???


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> so did u stalk us the whole day saturday? or did u go your own way after i caught you guys???



We had fun in williamsburg er umm i mean va beach


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> We had fun in williamsburg er umm i mean va beach


oooooohhhkkkk- but next time we are stalking you!!!


----------



## tyky

thunder storm is here!  Ty is counting lightning strikes 

Which means he's not bugging me


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> oooooohhhkkkk- but next time we are stalking you!!!



 so weir dseeing you there.. and When I got in the car I started thinking... I looked at BB and said.. You know whats sad? She recognized my dog before she rocognized me


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> thunder storm is here!  Ty is counting lightning strikes
> 
> Which means he's not bugging me



I looked at the weather map and it says its storming here now.. but its not..


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I looked at the weather map and it says its storming here now.. but its not..



it is in LP, but it has already calmed down and now Ty is back to being bored


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> so weir dseeing you there.. and When I got in the car I started thinking... I looked at BB and said.. You know whats sad? She recognized my dog before she rocognized me


ugh! was not like that! your beautiful hair was in a pony tail and more than h alf your face was covered up by your sunglasses! it looked like u, but i couldnt be sure, until i saw the puppy!


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> it is in LP, but it has already calmed down and now Ty is back to being bored



 sorry  ....


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> ugh! was not like that! your beautiful hair was in a pony tail and more than h alf your face was covered up by your sunglasses! it looked like u, but i couldnt be sure, until i saw the puppy!



:


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> :


is top model on this week? i miss you


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> awww what a cutie u have!


Thank you! She is isn't she.



kelb said:


> Good Morning!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> is top model on this week? i miss you



I miss you too! I hope so...! 

I gotta paint this week too.. I'm at BBs tonight then home for the rest of the week painting.. UGH with a capital U


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I miss you too! I hope so...!
> 
> I gotta paint this week too.. I'm at BBs tonight then home for the rest of the week painting.. UGH with a capital U


Can I help paint? Ill paint a Mural...

Of course its actually going to be thousands of stick figures doing different "positions" all over your walls.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Can I help paint? Ill paint a Mural...
> 
> Of course its actually going to be thousands of stick figures doing different "positions" all over your walls.



You can help as long as you dont drop it on the floor like your last work of art!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Can I help paint? Ill paint a Mural...
> 
> Of course its actually going to be thousands of stick figures doing different "positions" all over your walls.


hey!  dont steal my style!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> You can help as long as you dont drop it on the floor like your last work of art!!!


 so upsetting... I havent touched it since it fell.. I dont even want to look at that painting.   Im just going to throw it out...


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> so upsetting... I havent touched it since it fell.. I dont even want to look at that painting.   Im just going to throw it out...






PS.. if you help paint I will cook for you!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> PS.. if you help paint I will cook for you!



Free food!! I'll help.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Free food!! I'll help.



sweet!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> sweet!!!!!


apparently you can grab 20 dbl cheeseburgers from McDonalds, unwrap them and stick them on a plate, and get a whole bunch of free help lol


----------



## Beta84

i think my office has been cursed with bad luck this morning


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> i think my office has been cursed with bad luck this morning


Why?


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> i think my office has been cursed with bad luck this morning


but im making dinner tonight


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> i think my office has been cursed with bad luck this morning





did your XBOX break?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Why?



we've had one thing happen after another.  it's been a cruddy morning!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> did your XBOX break?



 You are a dork!!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> we've had one thing happen after another. it's been a cruddy morning!


Well at least you get to get outta town tomorrow. Where are you heading this time?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> but im making dinner tonight








kelb said:


> did your XBOX break?


  I was playing Wii not xbox 


i'll be heading to FL!


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## toppick08

Mornin' good peoples.....


----------



## 4d2008

I slept like poo last night. If I wasnt sweating my  off then I was freezing my azz off. 

Going to be a good day there tater.


----------



## Beta84

i was in the middle of reading the oof: thread when it went oof:  

and wildcherry seemingly got the ban stick for threatening to shoot black people that are near her house or try to date her kids.  

That MUST be an MPD right?  There's nobody that stupid to not only think that, but continually post it on the boards...is there?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I slept like poo last night. If I wasnt sweating my  off then I was freezing my azz off.
> 
> Going to be a good day there tater.



maybe its cause you wouldnt take your clothes off and insisted on hogging the covers 



Beta84 said:


> i was in the middle of reading the oof: thread when it went oof:
> 
> and wildcherry seemingly got the ban stick for threatening to shoot black people that are near her house or try to date her kids.
> 
> That MUST be an MPD right?  There's nobody that stupid to not only think that, but continually post it on the boards...is there?



cant believe we missed House cause of Tetris


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> maybe its cause you wouldnt take your clothes off and insisted on hogging the covers
> 
> 
> 
> cant believe we missed House cause of Tetris



yeah i didn't even think of it when i was like "oh my shows are on tonight" 

well i have it recorded at least!  i shoulda quit in tetris while I was ahead, u r too good at that game


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> yeah i didn't even think of it when i was like "oh my shows are on tonight"
> 
> well i have it recorded at least!  i shoulda quit in tetris while I was ahead, u r too good at that game


it was 50/50 and i had practive  im going to need to practice more


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> it was 50/50 and i had practive  im going to need to practice more



i'm gonna need to download it at home and practice more!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> i'm gonna need to download it at home and practice more!


or not!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> i was in the middle of reading the oof: thread when it went oof:
> 
> and wildcherry seemingly got the ban stick for threatening to shoot black people that are near her house or try to date her kids.
> 
> That MUST be an MPD right?  There's nobody that stupid to not only think that, but continually post it on the boards...is there?



dang I went to bed too early LOL


----------



## kelb




----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


whoo!  someones frisky this morning!!!!




p.s. i ignored your text message last night on purpose... u mean bum!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> whoo!  someones frisky this morning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. i ignored your text message last night on purpose... u mean bum!


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## kelb

TwistedDiamond said:


> Hello everyone!


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kelb said:


>



I never knew hello was so amusing


----------



## kelb

TwistedDiamond said:


> I never knew hello was so amusing



It is!!  

welcome to the forums!


----------



## The_Queen

TwistedDiamond said:


> Hello everyone!


 
Hello


----------



## TwistedDiamond

The_Queen said:


> Hello



How do you do?


----------



## URVIRGO

The_Queen said:


> Hello


----------



## The_Queen

TwistedDiamond said:


> How do you do?


 
super thanks and how do you do?



URVIRGO said:


>


 
problem skanko?


----------



## TwistedDiamond

The_Queen said:


> super thanks and how do you do?
> 
> 
> 
> problem skanko?



A little tired, but can't complain!


----------



## The_Queen

TwistedDiamond said:


> A little tired, but can't complain!


 
good. not that you're tired, that you aren't going to complain


----------



## tyky

Please tell me last person is not being taken over by MPD's


----------



## The_Queen

tyky said:


> Please tell me last person is not being taken over by MPD's


 
whatever do you mean?
I ♥ you tyky


----------



## TwistedDiamond

tyky said:


> Please tell me last person is not being taken over by MPD's



What is an MPD?


----------



## tyky

The_Queen said:


> whatever do you mean?
> I ♥ you tyky



ok, now tell me who you are!  I already have my assumptions

  I will take pm's also


----------



## The_Queen

tyky said:


> ok, now tell me who you are! *I already have mt assumptions*
> 
> I will take pm's also


 
???


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Please tell me last person is not being taken over by MPD's


----------



## tyky

The_Queen said:


> ???



I fixed it


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Please tell me last person is not being taken over by MPD's


----------



## The_Queen

tyky said:


> I fixed it


 
That's not why I wrote "???" but "" to you to


----------



## tyky

The_Queen said:


> That's not why I wrote "???" but "" to you to



oh  I thought you were being a smart azz about my typo 

I am not going to put any assumptions out there, maybe you are not a mpd afterall


----------



## jwwb2000

All these new names make me feel like I'm still under sedation.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>



 All I get is a wave? Where is all the  at?


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> All I get is a wave? Where is all the  at?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## TwistedDiamond

So, may I ask again, what is an MPD?


----------



## kelb

TwistedDiamond said:


> So, may I ask again, what is an MPD?



an MPD is anyone that comes to THIS thread as their 1st couple of posts. (which also means that you are prolly an MPD of someone that is always here)

see you in FC


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> an MPD is anyone that comes to THIS thread as their 1st couple of posts. (which also means that you are prolly an MPD of someone that is always here)
> 
> see you in FC


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kelb said:


> an MPD is anyone that comes to THIS thread as their 1st couple of posts. (which also means that you are prolly an MPD of someone that is always here)
> 
> see you in FC



Hmm... well my first couple of posts were not in this thread. And quite frankly I don't believe I know any of you.


----------



## kelb

TwistedDiamond said:


> Hmm... well my first couple of posts were not in this thread. And quite frankly I don't believe I know any of you.



7 out of 12 posts were in here...


please someone tell me I'm wrong


----------



## The_Queen

kelb said:


> 7 out of 12 posts were in here...
> 
> 
> please someone tell me I'm wrong


 
I'll take your word for it but because you asked, "You're WRONG!"


----------



## kelb

The_Queen said:


> I'll take your word for it but because you asked, "You're WRONG!"



 thank you. Sometimes I need a


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kelb said:


> 7 out of 12 posts were in here...
> 
> 
> please someone tell me I'm wrong



Okay, so because this has been the only thread that has really sparked my interest, I am a so called MPD, which by the way I still don't know what that is? This is a very judgmental group if I do say so myself.


----------



## kelb

TwistedDiamond said:


> Okay, so because this has been the only thread that has really sparked my interest, I am a so called MPD, which by the way I still don't know what that is? This is a very judgmental group if I do say so myself.



What sparked your interest? Did you read the entire thing or was it the catchy title?


----------



## tyky

TwistedDiamond said:


> Okay, so because this has been the only thread that has really sparked my interest, I am a so called MPD, which by the way I still don't know what that is? This is a very judgmental group if I do say so myself.



Noobs usually start in Meet and Greet :shrug:  

We have too many MPD's on here to not be wary


----------



## whome20603

TwistedDiamond said:


> Okay, so because this has been the only thread that has really sparked my interest, I am a so called MPD, which by the way I still don't know what that is? This is a very judgmental group if I do say so myself.



You're going to have to get used to it, sorry. Oh and  welcome to the forums


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> What sparked your interest? Did you read the entire thing or was it the catchy title?



:snort:


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> thank you. Sometimes I need a



...................................................................................


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> ...................................................................................



set a date yet???


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> set a date yet???



Nothing firm yet but we're definitely thinking about May next year. We requested information from a few places because it's obviously going to depend on what/where's available. Know anything about the Brome Howard Inn? I found it online, the pictures look nice but we'll see.


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kelb said:


> What sparked your interest? Did you read the entire thing or was it the catchy title?



Well if you insist on knowing, When I clicked it, it brought me to the very first page, which read, the last person to post in this thread wins. I saw how many pages there were to it and the last person had posted about an hour before me. So therefore, in hopes of maybe winning (yea right) I posted. Plus I am very competitive.


----------



## kelb

TwistedDiamond said:


> Well if you insist on knowing, When I clicked it, it brought me to the very first page, which read, the last person to post in this thread wins. I saw how many pages there were to it and the last person had posted about an hour before me. So therefore, in hopes of maybe winning (yea right) I posted. Plus I am very competitive.



Do you know what you win?


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Do you know what you win?



You're not going to tell her already are you? She wasn't even officially sworn in


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kelb said:


> Do you know what you win?



No, I can't say that I do.


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> You're not going to tell her already are you? She wasn't even officially sworn in



HELL NO!

She can't win till after she is initiated


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Nothing firm yet but we're definitely thinking about May next year. We requested information from a few places because it's obviously going to depend on what/where's available. Know anything about the Brome Howard Inn? I found it online, the pictures look nice but we'll see.



If that is the place down in St. mary's City, my hubby and I went there and looked and I swear I saw a ghost staring at me in the window and we didn't even go in   I know 

we ended up just getting married in Key west


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> HELL NO!
> 
> She can't win till after she is initiated



Good, that just wouldn't be fair and everyone knows the forums are fair. Besides, I'm still recovering from the initial  during my swearing in ceremony.


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> HELL NO!
> 
> She can't win till after she is initiated



I can't remember what Tater told me the winner got, i will have to go back to my myspace messages and find it, hopefully I didn't delete it.


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> If that is the place down in St. mary's City, my hubby and I went there and looked and I swear I saw a ghost staring at me in the window and we didn't even go in   I know
> 
> we ended up just getting married in Key west



Way to not totally freak me out  LOL

We just started looking so we really don't know where we'll end up. I'm definitely up for suggestions but unfortunately we won't be going to Key West or any other place that isn't within an hour or so's driving distance. The honeymoon is a totally different story but honestly, I plan on leaving the country for that.


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Way to not totally freak me out  LOL
> 
> We just started looking so we really don't know where we'll end up. I'm definitely up for suggestions but unfortunately we won't be going to Key West or any other place that isn't within an hour or so's driving distance. The honeymoon is a totally different story but honestly, I plan on leaving the country for that.



I was trying to think of places but nothing is coming to mind  
At least you have plenty of time

Before we decided on Key West we were going to rent out Kingfisher Stoney's but it wasn't Stoney's back then.


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> I was trying to think of places but nothing is coming to mind
> At least you have plenty of time
> 
> Before we decided on Key West we were going to rent out Kingfisher Stoney's but it wasn't Stoney's back then.



I should probably check out the "dating & marriage" threads for some ideas. Yea, we do have time but May's sort of a 'hot' month for weddings so I want to make sure we book something ASAP...the other stuff can wait awhile. I bet yours was gorgeous in Key West. What time of year did you get married?


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> I should probably check out the "dating & marriage" threads for some ideas. Yea, we do have time but May's sort of a 'hot' month for weddings so I want to make sure we book something ASAP...the other stuff can wait awhile. I bet yours was gorgeous in Key West. What time of year did you get married?



:: Southern Maryland Wedding Guide Magazine, Photographers, Reception Sites, Wedding Dresses, Limousines, Caterers ::

check out that site.


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> I should probably check out the "dating & marriage" threads for some ideas. Yea, we do have time but May's sort of a 'hot' month for weddings so I want to make sure we book something ASAP...the other stuff can wait awhile. I bet yours was gorgeous in Key West. What time of year did you get married?



  it was 8/31 and it was Women's Fest, of course i did not know this when we booked but it was quit entertaining.  Hubby was excited to see lesbos all over but was quit disappointed when we got there and most of them had skool in their back pockets, mandels and mullets


----------



## kelb

I lived on this site when i was engaged.
Wedding Dresses - Wedding Cakes - Wedding Planning - Unique Wedding Ideas - By TheKnot.com

you can even make yoru own wedding web page. its sooo great!!!!


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> :: Southern Maryland Wedding Guide Magazine, Photographers, Reception Sites, Wedding Dresses, Limousines, Caterers ::
> 
> check out that site.



I have an account there already, thanks "Kelbalicous!"



tyky said:


> it was 8/31 and it was Women's Fest, of course i did not know this when we booked but it was quit entertaining.  Hubby was excited to see lesbos all over but was quit disappointed when we got there and most of them had skool in their back pockets, mandels and mullets



"quite" you big d-u-m-m-y! 

Oh dear god 
Yea me and my fiance vacationed at Dreams Resort in Talum(sp?) Mexico a couple years ago and there was a model photoshoot going on. I didn't mind so much though, especially because one of the photographers thought I was with their group 



kelb said:


> I lived on this site when i was engaged.
> Wedding Dresses - Wedding Cakes - Wedding Planning - Unique Wedding Ideas - By TheKnot.com
> 
> you can even make yoru own wedding web page. its sooo great!!!!



Hmm, I'll have to check that web page thing out. You is berry amazing Miss Kelb!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

All I have to say is: I win. 




Well, and  to yall hot ladies


----------



## tyky

pcjohnnyb said:


> All I have to say is: I win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, and  to yall hot ladies



Where have you been?


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## kvj21075

only fat ugly woman and men are allowed to win this game


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> only fat ugly woman and men are allowed to win this game



why?  the lap dance is out


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> why?  the lap dance is out


why is the lap dance out? whats the new prize? i wanna win


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> why is the lap dance out? whats the new prize? i wanna win



it isn't exciting either, I asked tater what he wanted the prize to be and he said dinner with Pete


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> it isn't exciting either, I asked tater what he wanted the prize to be and he said dinner with Pete


what a crap prize.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> what a crap prize.



we should pick a new one, something really good since no one will actually win


----------



## Bonehead

Lap dance sounded good to me.


----------



## tyky

Bonehead said:


> Lap dance sounded good to me.



It was a lap dance from 4d! 

Do you still think it sounds good


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> It was a lap dance from 4d!
> 
> Do you still think it sounds good



Uh nooooooooooooooo !!!!!!


----------



## tyky

Bonehead said:


> Uh nooooooooooooooo !!!!!!



  I didn't think so


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> I didn't think so



Crap gotta learn to read more history before I post !!!!!


----------



## tyky

Bonehead said:


> Crap gotta learn to read more history before I post !!!!!



way too much history in this thread to go back   If I remember corrctly it was before the 10,000th post that this was stated but I could be mistaken


----------



## Beta84




----------



## girlygirl87




----------



## kelb

I thought the prize was a lap dance from Black Francis. Bonehead.. we will let you win!


----------



## tyky

girlygirl87 said:


>



 gg

I never see you in here


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


>



How's FL :freezing:


----------



## Bonehead

kelb said:


> I thought the prize was a lap dance from Black Francis. Bonehead.. we will let you win!



Kelb ......... there would be blood.


----------



## kelb

Bonehead said:


> Kelb ......... there would be blood.



You are soo silly...


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> *It was a lap dance from 4d!*
> 
> Do you still think it sounds good





I didn't know that ...must've been before he fell in love with miss 'kitty vomit juice'


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> I didn't know that ...must've been before he fell in love with miss 'kitty vomit juice'


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> I didn't know that ...must've been before he fell in love with miss 'kitty vomit juice'



  I don't think she was around yet.  But will still allow him to give a lap dance though but only to a fat ugly chic or a guy



I still qualify


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> I don't think she was around yet.  But will still allow him to give a lap dance though but only to a fat ugly chic or a guy
> 
> 
> 
> I still qualify



You are a guy?


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> You are a guy?



No! I am fat


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> No! I am fat



Bull sheot, curvy....


----------



## kvj21075

where is WhoME?


----------



## warneckutz

tyky said:


> No! I am fat


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> where is WhoME?





What's that in your avatar???


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> No! I am fat






kvj21075 said:


> where is WhoME?



whats up with you AV?!


----------



## kvj21075

warneckutz said:


>


we all know you are the fat butt


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> What's that in your avatar???







kelb said:


> whats up with you AV?!




youll get your text! im on C's right now!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> we all know you are the fat butt


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> youll get your text! im on C's right now!



Is that your hand?


----------



## warneckutz

kvj21075 said:


> we all know you are the fat butt


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>



 

I am gonna take a pic of my engagement ring and use it as my AV


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> I am gonna take a pic of my engagement ring and use it as my AV



I'm going to take a pic of my wedding set and ... oh wait.. I'm getting a divorce  

How about just my sad empty finger?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> youll get your text! im on C's right now!



I will be waiting for my text to


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> I'm going to take a pic of my wedding set and ... oh wait.. I'm getting a divorce
> 
> How about just my sad empty finger?


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I'm going to take a pic of my wedding set and ... oh wait.. I'm getting a divorce
> 
> How about just my sad empty finger?



I was gonna take off the wedding band and just use my engagement ring  

It is about time for a anniversary ring


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


>



It doesn't look like the floating diamond you've been *hinting* about. I blew the picture up to look at it and your fingers look so wrinkly! It's so funny!! I'm sure it's just distorted though. Err, how many months have you guys been together? That's a pretty quick engagement, assuming that's what it is based on the left hand ring finger it's on.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Is that your hand?



no- i borrowed someone else hand 



tyky said:


> I am gonna take a pic of my engagement ring and use it as my AV



stop it! bad enough WhoMe has to share the glory with me now!



kelb said:


> I'm going to take a pic of my wedding set and ... oh wait.. I'm getting a divorce
> 
> How about just my sad empty finger?



awww we will marry you



tyky said:


> I will be waiting for my text to



you wait your turn!


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


>





You couldnt handle me anyways...


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> It doesn't look like the floating diamond you've been *hinting* about. I blew the picture up to look at it and your fingers look so wrinkly! It's so funny!! I'm sure it's just distorted though. Err, how many months have you guys been together? That's a pretty quick engagement, assuming that's what it is based on the left hand ring finger it's on.


yes it is the floating 2k ring ive been hinting about- the 8k one  i just must have wrinkly fingers


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> It doesn't look like the floating diamond you've been *hinting* about. I blew the picture up to look at it and your fingers look so wrinkly! It's so funny!! I'm sure it's just distorted though. Err, how many months have you guys been together? That's a pretty quick engagement, assuming that's what it is based on the left hand ring finger it's on.



Don't rain on her parade!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> yes it is the floating 2k ring ive been hinting about- the 8k one  i just must have wrinkly fingers



the pic is too small I can't see it


----------



## kvj21075

oh and weve been official for about 3 weeks now


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> no- _*i borrowed someone else hand *_
> 
> 
> 
> stop it! bad enough WhoMe has to share the glory with me now!
> 
> 
> 
> awww we will marry you
> 
> 
> 
> you wait your turn!




NO official announcement 


Umm

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> oh and weve been official for about 3 weeks now


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> NO official announcement
> 
> 
> Umm
> 
> CONGRATS!!!


ill take a better pic later- too many people to tell right now


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> ill take a better pic later- too many people to tell right now



why wait so long to tell ppl


----------



## Bonehead

kvj21075 said:


> ill take a better pic later- too many people to tell right now



So you are engageamacated ? Congratulations !!!


----------



## kvj21075

Bonehead said:


> So you are engageamacated ? Congratulations !!!


thank you


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> thank you



Still waiting on my text message...


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> *no- i borrowed someone else hand *
> 
> stop it! bad enough WhoMe has to share the glory with me now!



So you're _not_ engaged? 



kvj21075 said:


> yes it is the floating 2k ring ive been hinting about- the 8k one  *i just must have wrinkly fingers*







kelb said:


> Don't rain on her parade!



What? I'm not, no way, no how...but...is she engaged?? I'm confused...go freaking figure 



kvj21075 said:


> oh and weve been official for about 3 weeks now







kvj21075 said:


> ill take a better pic later- too many people to tell right now



...................................


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> So you're _not_ engaged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? I'm not, no way, no how...but...is she engaged?? I'm confused...go freaking figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...................................




I guess she is engaged... how the heck would I know? I don't have my text yet.


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I guess she is engaged... how the heck would I know? I don't have my text yet.



I don't have a text yet either but on the other hand I am not sure she has my number to text me 

She could get it from 4d though


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> I don't have a text yet either but on the other hand I am not sure she has my number to text me
> 
> She could get it from 4d though






shes such a tease


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I guess she is engaged... how the heck would I know? I don't have my text yet.



Don't you guys hang out outside of the forums? I thought she was at first because of the ring on her left hand, obviously, then maybe not because she said she borrowed someone else's hand but then she was thanking everyone so I don't know.

If so...CONGRATS KVJ & 4D 



tyky said:


> I don't have a text yet either but on the other hand I am not sure she has my number to text me
> 
> *She could get it from 4d though*


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Don't you guys hang out outside of the forums? I thought she was at first because of the ring on her left hand, obviously, then maybe not because she said she borrowed someone else's hand but then she was thanking everyone so I don't know.
> 
> If so...CONGRATS KVJ & 4D



We do hang out outside of here... so .. I thought she would tell me.. LOL

I think she is engaged though


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> We do hang out outside of here... so .. I thought she would tell me.. LOL
> 
> I think she is engaged though



Well good for her and 4d then 

She didn't get the ring she wanted though, she got a better one . How long have they been 'dating'? I know it's been more than "3 weeks"


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I'm going to take a pic of my wedding set and ... oh wait.. I'm getting a divorce
> 
> How about just my sad empty finger?



 I'm with you there.


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Well good for her and 4d then
> 
> She didn't get the ring she wanted though, she got a better one . How long have they been 'dating'? I know it's been more than "3 weeks"


I dont really know... 4 months .. I think?



rich70 said:


> I'm with you there.






what should I do with my wedding set now?

maybe I'll start a new thread


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Hola como estas?


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I dont really know... 4 months .. I think?



Hmm, guess there was a love connection from the first post!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> what should I do with my wedding set now?
> 
> maybe I'll start a new thread


Well we can melt yours and mine down and make something for my daughter.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Well we can melt yours and mine down and make something for my daughter.


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Don't you guys hang out outside of the forums? I thought she was at first because of the ring on her left hand, obviously, then maybe not because she said she borrowed someone else's hand but then she was thanking everyone so I don't know.
> 
> If so...CONGRATS KVJ & 4D



I knew him before I knew her


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Still waiting on my text message...



im trying to send it- bad service in office



kelb said:


> I guess she is engaged... how the heck would I know? I don't have my text yet.





tyky said:


> I don't have a text yet either but on the other hand I am not sure she has my number to text me
> 
> She could get it from 4d though



im sending it to u too- i got your # from 4d



whome20603 said:


> Don't you guys hang out outside of the forums? I thought she was at first because of the ring on her left hand, obviously, then maybe not because she said she borrowed someone else's hand but then she was thanking everyone so I don't know.
> 
> If so...CONGRATS KVJ & 4D



yes we hang out- but i jsut got it this morning!!!


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> I knew him before I knew her



Yo, I  back!


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Yo, I  back!


----------



## K_Jo

This is so exciting!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> yes we hang out- but i jsut got it this morning!!!



Awww, well I'm very VERRRRY happy for you both


----------



## tyky

:

I can't get pics on my phone and so I can't get KVJ's pic


----------



## whome20603

*Bride to Be...that means you KVJ *

Take a picture with your phone, zoom and crop it, email it to yourself and upload it for the forums


----------



## Black-Francis

ADS

Another Divorce Statistic


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> ADS
> 
> Another Divorce Statistic


----------



## girlygirl87

tyky said:


> gg
> 
> I never see you in here


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> ADS
> 
> Another Divorce Statistic


----------



## toppick08

Think I'll go gay and forget about wimmins.....


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> Think I'll go gay and forget about wimmins.....



that would make a great siggy


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> ADS
> 
> Another Divorce Statistic





kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


>






hey ladies!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



Aww, back at ya


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## SOMDfungirl

HI


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> How's FL :freezing:



it's nice 

i missed all the chat today...i had no friggin clue why kvj send me a pic of a ring and when i texted her she didn't tell me what it was about.  CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Black-Francis

Black-Francis said:


> ADS
> 
> Another Divorce Statistic



jokes people jokes.....lighten up


----------



## EmnJoe




----------



## ovred




----------



## toppick08

I'm here 'till 10.........please entertain me....


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> ADS
> 
> Another Divorce Statistic



well atleast for me it will be my first lol




toppick08 said:


> Think I'll go gay and forget about wimmins.....





tyky said:


> that would make a great siggy



thanks! 



Beta84 said:


> it's nice
> 
> i missed all the chat today...i had no friggin clue why kvj send me a pic of a ring and when i texted her she didn't tell me what it was about.  CONGRATS!!!!




i got lots of texts yesterday- i guess i missed yours  sorry


----------



## toppick08

..congrats kvj..............


----------



## kelb




----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


i love your AV she is such a cutie!!!!!!


i can help paint tonight


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i love your AV she is such a cutie!!!!!!



 I know.. you know her better then you know me...


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I know.. you know her better then you know me...


 i cant help it if i know the back of your head best


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


>



Hey it's kelb, can you blame me?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i cant help it if i know the back of your head best





rich70 said:


> Hey it's kelb, can you blame me?


----------



## Xbox360

I'm thirsty!


----------



## girlygirl87

im bored......


----------



## 4d2008

hi thirsty, hi bored.

Im tired.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> hi thirsty, hi bored.
> 
> Im tired.


i bet you are


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i bet you are


----------



## Beta84

hi thirsty, tired, and bored!

I'm...Beta?  :shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> i got lots of texts yesterday- i guess i missed yours  sorry



beta........


----------



## Xbox360

4d2008 said:


> hi thirsty, hi bored.
> 
> Im tired.



I'm not tired.  My uncle is over today and he is really plucking my nerves.


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## kvj21075

Went to the doctors yesterday to adjust my meds again, but hopefully its all fixed and i wont have to go back anymore after my follow up  im excited!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> Went to the doctors yesterday to adjust my meds again, but hopefully its all fixed and i wont have to go back anymore after my follow up  im excited!



What are your meds for? I'm gonna stop taking my 'meds' at the end of December and be careful til, I don't know, sometime after May...then I won't be so careful


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> What are your meds for? I'm gonna stop taking my 'meds' at the end of December and be careful til, I don't know, sometime after May...then I won't be so careful


not those meds lol. i found out PervD was fixed and stopped taking those meds loooooooooooooong ago! i dont have to have a baby till i want one


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> not those meds lol. i found out PervD was fixed and stopped taking those meds loooooooooooooong ago! i dont have to have a baby till i want one



Would he get it reversed to have another?


I feel like I'm following you from one thread to another  see you in FC, lol!!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> not those meds lol. i found out PervD was fixed and stopped taking those meds loooooooooooooong ago! i dont have to have a baby till i want one



Well let me know when you want one. I'll help you out.


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Well let me know when you want one. I'll help you out.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Well let me know when you want one. I'll help you out.


 and id be more likely to get a girl! and a cute one!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Well let me know when you want one. I'll help you out.


Rich,

Im pregnant....


Its yours. 

I just havent figured out how to tell KVJ yet. :shrug: suggestions.


----------



## 4d2008

THAT WAS A PM


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Rich,
> 
> Im pregnant....
> 
> 
> Its yours.
> 
> I just havent figured out how to tell KVJ yet. :shrug: suggestions.



 You still haven't told her. Well since you didn't send it in a pm I think she might know now.


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


>



That goes for you too.


----------



## kvj21075

why wouldnt you want to ell me? i get a cute little baby girl and i dotn even have to birth it!!!  im sooooooo excited!!!!


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> That goes for you too.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> and id be more likely to get a girl! and a cute one!!!!



She is a cutie isn't she.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> why wouldnt you want to ell me? i get a cute little baby girl and i dotn even have to birth it!!!  im sooooooo excited!!!!


Yeah... Um...

Its a duck 

sorry


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> She is a cutie isn't she.


uhmmmmmm so she can be our flower girl right? the only girl in my family is my niece and im not inviting her lol


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Yeah... Um...
> 
> Its a duck
> 
> sorry



A DUCK?!?!?!    How the hell did we do that?


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> She is a cutie isn't she.



Yes, yes she is


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Yeah... Um...
> 
> Its a duck
> 
> sorry


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> A DUCK?!?!?!    How the hell did we do that?


its what happens when u get two .......... more mature men having babys.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> A DUCK?!?!?! How the hell did we do that?


:shrug:

I figure if a man can get another man prego why cant we have a duck? 

I want a duck :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :shrug:
> 
> I figure if a man can get another man prego why cant we have a duck?
> 
> I want a duck :shrug:


i want to duck too


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> uhmmmmmm so she can be our flower girl right? the only girl in my family is my niece and im not inviting her lol



Isn't she a baby?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> uhmmmmmm so she can be our flower girl right? the only girl in my family is my niece and im not inviting her lol



Of course she can.


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Isn't she a baby?



Who?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i want to duck too


dont worry.. Im going to duck the hell outta you later.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> :shrug:
> 
> I figure if a man can get another man prego why cant we have a duck?
> 
> I want a duck :shrug:



 Good point.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> dont worry.. Im going to duck the hell outta you later.






Just exactly how is this done


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Just exactly how is this done



Morning


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Morning


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> dont worry.. Im going to duck the hell outta you later.



Pharrell ducked the hell outta me yesterday after work, then again last night before bed


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Isn't she a baby?



no she is like 5.... i think



rich70 said:


> Of course she can.



yay! 



4d2008 said:


> dont worry.. Im going to duck the hell outta you later.



 cant wait to get home



tyky said:


> Just exactly how is this done



well i think if i go through my text messages im bringing over, candles, rope, blinfolds, belts, big spoons, cool whip, and porn.



whome20603 said:


> Pharrell ducked the hell outta me yesterday after work, then again last night before bed



i was really sick last night, i think i fell asleep around seven and someone woke me up for a quick duck around 10, then i passed out again lol


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> no she is like 5.... i think
> 
> i was really sick last night, i think i fell asleep around seven and someone woke me up for a quick duck around 10, then i passed out again lol



Oh, didn't someone close to you recently have a baby girl that wasn't ready for "it" ?

Sorry you're sick boopiece


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> Went to the doctors yesterday to adjust my meds again, but hopefully its all fixed and i wont have to go back anymore after my follow up  im excited!



Maybe after you adjust yoru meds you wont think everyone is so bitter


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Oh, didn't someone close to you recently have a baby girl that wasn't ready for "it" ?
> 
> Sorry you're sick boopiece


both my sisters have girls- the one sister has a 5 yr old girl and they both have newborn girls, but im not inviting them 

 and ill be ok, ill be sick for a couple more weeks and then i should be good to go


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Maybe after you adjust yoru meds you wont think everyone is so bitter


 shut up you stupid bitter whor........!!!!!! gosh!


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> shut up you stupid bitter whor........!!!!!! gosh!




You should pack your man's lunch everyday so he doesn't have to eat McD's......


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> shut up you stupid bitter whor........!!!!!! gosh!







​


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> You should pack your man's lunch everyday so he doesn't have to eat McD's......


 stalker 



She actually does pack me a lunch lots of times lol


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> You should pack your man's lunch everyday so he doesn't have to eat McD's......


ive been sick


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> stalker
> 
> 
> 
> She actually does pack me a lunch lots of times lol



 


You've posted that she does, I was just giving her a hard time for yesterday


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> You've posted that she does, I was just giving her a hard time for yesterday



bitter!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> bitter!


----------



## Bronwyn

Just popping in to say hello


----------



## tyky

Bronwyn said:


> Just popping in to say hello


----------



## Bronwyn

tyky said:


>


----------



## LusbyMom

Bronwyn said:


> Just popping in to say hello


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Hola como estas?


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


>



WTF, I get no love


----------



## whome20603

TwistedDiamond said:


> Hola como estas?



Fantástico, gracias.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> WTF, I get no love


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## workaholic




----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> WTF, I get no love



 I see you almost every day... I only see her once in a blue moon


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## ovred

Happy Easter everybody.


----------



## toppick08

ovred said:


> Happy Easter everybody.



back at ya........


----------



## Bronwyn

Happy Easter!


----------



## Rael

Rael said:


> How'd that work out for ya?





Bronwyn said:


> Happy Easter!


You never answered my question back on page 49...


----------



## Bronwyn

Rael said:


> You never answered my question back on page 49...



Hmmmm. Lemme look back

*flips pages*

brb


----------



## Bronwyn

:shrug:

Don't see anything.

Link?


----------



## Rael

Bronwyn said:


> I really have to remember to wear green to work tonight...



It was post number 969. You might have your pages set up for ten a page, where mine is set up for 20.


----------



## Bronwyn

Rael said:


> It was post number 969. You might have your pages set up for ten a page, where mine is set up for 20.





Must have been alright... I don't seem to have any scars or psychologial damage. But I don't really remember that far back ...

Is memory lapse bad? lol


----------



## toppick08

:





Bronwyn said:


> Must have been alright... I don't seem to have any scars or psychologial damage. But I don't really remember that far back ...
> 
> Is memory lapse bad? lol


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> :


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

ovred said:


> Hi everybody.



morning early bored



tyky said:


>



morning beautiful


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>






kvj21075 said:


> morning early bored
> 
> 
> 
> morning beautiful


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


good morning sexy  how was your easter weekend?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> good morning sexy  how was your easter weekend?



It was really good. Baby and I had alot of fun. But she was asking about you. How was yours?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> It was really good. Baby and I had alot of fun. But she was asking about you. How was yours?


awww, we all need to do dinner again soon. We had fun, Saturday night we went to my parents and dyed egss with the family, and sunday evening we went back to my parents for dinner (just the parents, 4D and I) and then played Rock Band with my parents for a couple hours )


----------



## kelb




----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


 mom told me you mentioned you wanted to do that pottery painting thing. there is a place right in mechanicsville.


----------



## toppick08

Uh Oh,......somebody is going to get pizzed off after opening a PM I sent them.......but at this point, I really DGAF..........,well peeps gotta' roll, big day ahead before the rain comes back this evening and 2 days straight...

later.


----------



## jwwb2000

It's gonna be a long day....


----------



## 4d2008

phew. wasnt my pm


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> mom told me you mentioned you wanted to do that pottery painting thing. there is a place right in mechanicsville.


 OH YEAH! that would be fun!



toppick08 said:


> Uh Oh,......somebody is going to get pizzed off after opening a PM I sent them.......but at this point, I really DGAF..........,well peeps gotta' roll, big day ahead before the rain comes back this evening and 2 days straight...
> 
> later.



who?
You can't just make a statement like that and then leave..


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> awww, we all need to do dinner again soon. We had fun, Saturday night we went to my parents and dyed egss with the family, and sunday evening we went back to my parents for dinner (just the parents, 4D and I) and then played Rock Band with my parents for a couple hours )



Yea we gotta do dinner again soon. Let me know when and where. It's your turn to pick this time.


----------



## Beta84




----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>





So you're coming to court with me next month right?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> So you're coming to court with me next month right?




You already got your court date?? UGH!!! I still don't have mine.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> You already got your court date?? UGH!!! I still don't have mine.



Yea, it's next month. When did you file and in what county? You know when I filed because you were there.

And the reason I filed.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Yea, it's next month. When did you file and in what county? You know when I filed because you were there.
> 
> And the reason I filed.



I filed in st. marys.. in NOVEMBER!!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I filed in st. marys.. in NOVEMBER!!!


whats all this court stuff about? you two getting married at the courthouse?


----------



## 4d2008

I NEVER! want to "file" again. Unless its my taxes.

Sorry guys


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> whats all this court stuff about? you two getting married at the courthouse?


I hope you never know 



4d2008 said:


> I NEVER! want to "file" again. Unless its my taxes.
> 
> Sorry guys


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> whats all this court stuff about? you two getting married at the courthouse?



I told her not to tell anyone yet


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I filed in st. marys.. in NOVEMBER!!!



Wow. They told us it will take about 6-12 months so I was suprised when we got our date so fast. I guess maybe because it is uncontested  and we already sold our house that we got a date so quick.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I NEVER! want to "file" again. Unless its my taxes.
> 
> Sorry guys



Sucks don't it.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I told her not to tell anyone yet



I'm tellin' anyone till I get my ring


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'm tellin' anyone till I get my ring


you guys can have my old one


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I'm tellin' anyone till I get my ring



your AV is too cute


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I'm tellin' anyone till I get my ring



I already ordered your ring but a dimond that big takes time to come in.


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> your AV is too cute



LOL I LOVE that pic.. she wanted to put her paw on me while I was driving LOL I said no.. she pouted like that! lol



rich70 said:


> I already ordered your ring but a dimond that big takes time to come in.


I'm patient


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I already ordered your ring but a dimond that big takes time to come in.


u stick it up Betas butt?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> you guys can have my old one



If thats was the case I could of gave her my ex's ring. But I think kelb would of  me if I did that.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> u stick it up Betas butt?



I can't belive I'm gonna do this to you but


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> If thats was the case I could of gave her my ex's ring. But I think kelb would of  me if I did that.


just dont tell her its the exs ring- DUH!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I can't belive I'm gonna do this to you but


harder lower!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> just dont tell her its the exs ring- DUH!



The truth would come out one day. Then I would be in some deep poo!


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## toppick08

'sup homies.....


----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


> Hey everybody.





toppick08 said:


> 'sup homies.....


----------



## toppick08

It's wet.....guess I'll stay in and play with my sprayer...


----------



## Beta84




----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> It's wet.....guess I'll stay in and play with my sprayer...



is that what you are calling it these days


----------



## rich70

Morning all


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> is that what you are calling it these days





rich70 said:


> Morning all


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


>



morning 



4d2008 said:


>







tyky said:


> is that what you are calling it these days



darn you! i wanted to say that 

now all we can wish for is that he gets it in his eye



rich70 said:


> Morning all


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


>






4d2008 said:


>






kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


whoo!  dont let 4D see that!


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> Morning all


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> whoo!  dont let 4D see that!



Don't tell him it was from me.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


>






tyky said:


> is that what you are calling it these days






kvj21075 said:


> morning


  btw u need to pick a day!  i'm being shipped out again so sometime very soon is preferable!



rich70 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> btw u need to pick a day!  i'm being shipped out again so sometime very soon is preferable!


well, the episode we missed is very sad ( when i heard it on last nights episode i was like, "WTF?!?!?!" (


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> well, the episode we missed is very sad ( when i heard it on last nights episode i was like, "WTF?!?!?!" (



So, do you have a date picked yet?  Give me some details!  Place picked out yet?


----------



## Beta84

toppick08 said:


>






kvj21075 said:


> well, the episode we missed is very sad ( when i heard it on last nights episode i was like, "WTF?!?!?!" (


  weds?  thurs?  :shrug:


----------



## kelb




----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> So, do you have a date picked yet?  Give me some details!  Place picked out yet?



either oct 24th or nov 1st, either greenwell park or summerseat farm ) colors migh t be burgundy and yellow. i already have my dress picked out. one of our close friends is actually going to marry us, we ar egoing to try and keep it under 75 people. i think i have my bridesmaids picked out, havent asked them all yet. honeymoon is prett ymuch picked out but not booked yet. lol



Beta84 said:


> weds?  thurs?  :shrug:



weds is top model night!!!!!



kelb said:


>



weds top model night right???


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> either oct 24th or nov 1st, either greenwell park or summerseat farm ) colors migh t be burgundy and yellow. i already have my dress picked out. one of our close friends is actually going to marry us, we ar egoing to try and keep it under 75 people. i think i have my bridesmaids picked out, havent asked them all yet. honeymoon is prett ymuch picked out but not booked yet. lol
> 
> 
> 
> weds is top model night!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> weds top model night right???



Oh that will be nice, the leaves should be good for the 24th, full of color but the 1st might be a week to late.  Your colors are great..


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> either oct 24th or nov 1st, either greenwell park or summerseat farm ) colors migh t be burgundy and yellow. i already have my dress picked out. one of our close friends is actually going to marry us, we ar egoing to try and keep it under 75 people. i think i have my bridesmaids picked out, havent asked them all yet. honeymoon is prett ymuch picked out but not booked yet. lol
> 
> 
> 
> weds is top model night!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> weds top model night right???


I think we might have to skip ONE more week but next week we should be back on track! I'm almost done with the house!!!!!
I need a carpet cleaner though.. anyone have one I can borrow?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Oh that will be nice, the leaves should be good for the 24th, full of color but the 1st might be a week to late.  Your colors are great..


i looked up the colors and the end of oct beginning of november would be perfect! im so excited!!! the date really depends on which place we choose- if we choose greenwell its def the 1st of november, but if we like summerseat we can do the 24th of october. were trying to squeeze our wedding in between our friends wedding (oct 10th) and my ants wedding (nov 11th) lol crazy!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I think we might have to skip ONE more week but next week we should be back on track! I'm almost done with the house!!!!!
> I need a carpet cleaner though.. anyone have one I can borrow?


i think.... i think i saw aaron put one in his storage unit.... you can pm him, we need to go there soon anyway to take pics of his tv to sell it.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i think.... i think i saw aaron put one in his storage unit.... you can pm him, we need to go there soon anyway to take pics of his tv to sell it.



THAT WOULD BE GREAT!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> THAT WOULD BE GREAT!!!!!


if he doesnt have one u can rent them from giant and true value pretty cheap


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i looked up the colors and the end of oct beginning of november would be perfect! im so excited!!! the date really depends on which place we choose- if we choose greenwell its def the 1st of november, but if we like summerseat we can do the 24th of october. were trying to squeeze our wedding in between our friends wedding (oct 10th) and my ants wedding (nov 11th) lol crazy!



Where is Summerseat?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> either oct 24th or nov 1st, either greenwell park or summerseat farm ) colors migh t be burgundy and yellow. i already have my dress picked out. one of our close friends is actually going to marry us, we ar egoing to try and keep it under 75 people. i think i have my bridesmaids picked out, havent asked them all yet. honeymoon is prett ymuch picked out but not booked yet. lol


That sounds great. I'm happy for both of you. Do you have a flower girl picked out yet?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Where is Summerseat?



its right off of 235, right before the blinking lights at Loveville Rd. apparently they raise Biffalo at the farm!



rich70 said:


> That sounds great. I'm happy for both of you. Do you have a flower girl picked out yet?



 I thought it might be best if our daughter was the floer girl


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> I thought it might be best if our daughter was the floer girl



She looks just like you doesn't she.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> its right off of 235, right before the blinking lights at Loveville Rd. apparently they raise Biffalo at the farm!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it might be best if our daughter was the floer girl



Oh yeah!


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> if he doesnt have one u can rent them from giant and true value pretty cheap



  Those work really well......  Or I can come over and lick your carpet clean....


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Those work really well......  Or I can come over and lick your carpet clean....


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> She looks just like you doesn't she.


of course! both beautiful!


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


>



:shrug:


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> its right off of 235, right before the blinking lights at Loveville Rd. *apparently they raise BUffalo at the farm*!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it might be best if our daughter was the floer girl



Yup. I've been there just to check it out. Buffalo roam all over! Its nice there!



Black-Francis said:


> Those work really well......  Or I can come over and lick your carpet clean....



 I could use a good carpet cleaning!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> :shrug:


i think KelB and I have both discussed that we like hardwood floors best!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Yup. I've been there just to check it out. Buffalo roam all over! Its nice there!
> 
> 
> 
> I could use a good carpet cleaning!


is it preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetty?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> is it preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetty?



Yup!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Those work really well......  Or I can come over and lick your carpet clean....


Would you wear the bag over your head if you licked KelbS "floors" clean?


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> i think KelB and I have both discussed that we like hardwood floors best!



I have plenty of hardwood as well......


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> Would you wear the bag over your head if you licked KelbS "floors" clean?



Whatever she wants....


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Whatever she wants....


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


thats a good man there- hold onto him


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry9530/4.7.0.75 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)

Morning


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> thats a good man there- hold onto him



:kvjmywingman:


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry9530/4.7.0.75 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)
> 
> Morning



This is a private forum.....We are going to have to ask you to leave.... Sorry for any inconvenience....


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> :kvjmywingman:



OH god.. If B B read this I'm in BIG trouble


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i think KelB and I have both discussed that we like hardwood floors best!



I agree with you and Kelb


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> OH god.. If B B read this I'm in BIG trouble


i would be too  but do u really turn down offers to have your floors cleaned?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i would be too  but do u really turn down offers to have your floors cleaned?


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> i would be too  but do u really turn down offers to have your floors cleaned?



Everyone  likes clean floors.......well.......almost everyone (toppick)


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Everyone  likes clean floors.......well.......almost everyone (toppick)




he likes clean faces, he licks them clean


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> he likes clean faces, he licks them clean



:shrug: Well, I specialize in carpet.....She knows where to find me....See ya


----------



## 4d2008

I think Ill leave early today.  maybe have so me time doing nothing at all or play the drums or go work out or paint or draw.. hmmmmm so many choices... maybe all of the above.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i think KelB and I have both discussed that we like hardwood floors best!





4d2008 said:


> I think Ill leave early today.  maybe have so me time doing nothing at all or play the drums or go work out or paint or draw.. hmmmmm so many choices... maybe all of the above.



You suck!  Today is my first day back since Spring break is now over and I am not motivated to be here today


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I think Ill leave early today.  maybe have so me time doing nothing at all or play the drums or go work out or paint or draw.. hmmmmm so many choices... maybe all of the above.


 no! you cant have any fun while im in pain!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I think Ill leave early today.  maybe have so me time doing nothing at all or play the drums or go work out or paint or draw.. hmmmmm so many choices... maybe all of the above.



maybe.. one of those things to do today.. should be to answer your PMs! :


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> maybe.. one of those things to do today.. should be to answer your PMs! :


 stop having secret convo's with my BB!!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> stop having secret convo's with my BB!!!!!!!



 you are the one who told me to PM him so I did!

You just have NO idea what it says 

I will say it was all about carpet cleaning!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> You suck! Today is my first day back since Spring break is now over and I am not motivated to be here today


 sorry.


kvj21075 said:


> no! you cant have any fun while im in pain!!!!!!


Love you baby, but everyday if Im not cleaning my place then Im surprising you by cleaning yours... Im not doing anything work related today. You are lucky if I cook 


kelb said:


> maybe.. one of those things to do today.. should be to answer your PMs! :


sorry, kinda figured u and K were talking. Yes I have one. But its in storage. When do you need it?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> sorry.
> 
> Love you baby, but everyday if Im not cleaning my place then Im surprising you by cleaning yours... Im not doing anything work related today. You are lucky if I cook
> sorry, kinda figured u and K were talking. Yes I have one. But its in storage. When do you need it?



This week... next week?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> you are the one who told me to PM him so I did!
> 
> You just have NO idea what it says
> 
> I will say it was all about carpet cleaning!



 im telling Black-Francis!!!!



4d2008 said:


> sorry.
> 
> Love you baby, but everyday if Im not cleaning my place then Im surprising you by cleaning yours... Im not doing anything work related today. You are lucky if I cook
> sorry, kinda figured u and K were talking. Yes I have one. But its in storage. When do you need it?



fine ill go to the doctors in pain, go to a pharmacy, in pain, alone, and go home and not eat, alone, in pain.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> fine ill go to the doctors in pain, go to a pharmacy, in pain, alone, and go home and not eat, alone, in pain.


What time do you want me to pick you up so you won't be alone.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> im telling Black-Francis!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> fine ill go to the doctors in pain, go to a pharmacy, in pain, alone, and go home and not eat, alone, in pain.



 to your 1st statement  

and

 to your 2nd


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> What time do you want me to pick you up so you won't be alone.



Are you moving in on pervds girl


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> This week... next week?


This weekend or next week.


kvj21075 said:


> fine ill go to the doctors in pain, go to a pharmacy, in pain, alone, and go home and not eat, alone, in pain.


You said you didnt want me going to the doc. 
and I never said I wasnt going to see you Im just not cleaning as far as eating well we will figure that out later.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> What time do you want me to pick you up so you won't be alone.


awwwwwwwwwwwwww  im in pain all day and all night - anytime is good for me


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> This weekend or next week.
> 
> You said you didnt want me going to the doc.
> and I never said I wasnt going to see you Im just not cleaning as far as eating well we will figure that out later.


no  you dont love me  i will be all alone  probably die from some type of kidney infection  ill die and no one will know  and my cats will eat my decaying body for food


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> no  you dont love me  i will be all alone  probably die from some type of kidney infection  ill die and no one will know  and my cats will eat my decaying body for food



Dead woman is eaten by her cats | Metro.co.uk


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Dead woman is eaten by her cats | Metro.co.uk


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no  you dont love me  i will be all alone  probably die from some type of kidney infection  ill die and no one will know  and my cats will eat my decaying body for food


 

You done.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Are you moving in on pervds girl



Shhh.... I'm trying to get close to him.




 j/k


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You done.


oh. that hurts


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> You done.



LMAO, now you are starting to sound like a real husband


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> LMAO, now you are starting to sound like a real husband


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> oh. that hurts



stop then.

You know I take care of you.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> stop then.
> 
> You know I take care of you.


you know im a big baby when im in pain. i want my cats.


----------



## Bronwyn

I like the new smilie, lol


----------



## tyky

Bronwyn said:


> I like the new smilie, lol



it is def 4D's fav


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> it is def 4D's fav


:shrug: Its me


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: Its me



:4d:

nope didn't work


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> :4d:
> 
> nope didn't work





You are a funny B*itch today!!!!!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> You are a funny B*itch today!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> :4d:
> 
> nope didn't work


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>



I'm just going to follow you around all day reading yoru posts


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I'm just going to follow you around all day reading yoru posts



crap, I guess I am slacking 

damn husband makes me work


----------



## withrespect




----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


>



 How is everyone doing?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> How is everyone doing?!?!?!?!?!?



Where have you been hiding? You haven't cussed me out in Italian lately.


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Where have you been hiding? You haven't cussed me out in Italian lately.



never cussed you out... Love taps.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> never cussed you out... Love taps.



I know. I was kidding. So haw have you been?


----------



## ovred




----------



## toppick08

mornin.


----------



## 4d2008

early morning.  been up since 330.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> early morning.  been up since 330.



for heavens sake what for?  I am gonna start calling you ovred


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> for heavens sake what for? I am gonna start calling you ovred


 a couple reasons but I had to get up at 4 anyways cause it my looong day at work today.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> a couple reasons but I had to get up at 4 anyways cause it my looong day at work today.



ewwww, long days suck  

At least you have the forums to make the day go by faster


----------



## Pete

Just s reminder, there is nothing to win.


----------



## kvj21075

ovred said:


>



morning



toppick08 said:


> mornin.






4d2008 said:


> early morning.  been up since 330.







4d2008 said:


> a couple reasons but I had to get up at 4 anyways cause it my looong day at work today.



so why were u up half an hour early? i wasnt feeling any poking in my back


----------



## kvj21075

Pete said:


> Just s reminder, there is nothing to win.


yes there is- dinner date with you!


----------



## 4d2008

Pete said:


> Just s reminder, there is nothing to win.


Thats a bad joke right?


----------



## Pete

kvj21075 said:


> yes there is- dinner date with you!



Corned beef tonight


----------



## kvj21075

Pete said:


> Corned beef tonight


soooooooooo if i make a bunch of nasty comments in here, and the thread goes *poof* i get corned beef...... wonder what PervD is making.....


----------



## withrespect

mornin'.

Nice ring, KVJ... engaged??? <--- sorry if this is late.  I have been out of the loop.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> soooooooooo if i make a bunch of nasty comments in here, and the thread goes *poof* i get corned beef...... wonder what PervD is making.....


Im not cooking tonight. You are. Ill be at my place about 7


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> mornin'.
> 
> Nice ring, KVJ... engaged??? <--- sorry if this is late.  I have been out of the loop.



i know! where have you been??

and yes, 4D and I are engaged 



4d2008 said:


> Im not cooking tonight. You are. Ill be at my place about 7



hmmmmmm so what would u like for dinner? or is it sphaghetti O surprise?


----------



## girlygirl87

Morning everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> i know! where have you been??
> 
> and yes, 4D and I are engaged
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm so what would u like for dinner? or is it sphaghetti O surprise?



omg..... oMG .... OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> omg..... oMG .... OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


thank you thank you  im so lucky


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> thank you thank you  im so lucky


WhoMe also just got engaged  the new thing here is to have a ring as your AV


----------



## jwwb2000

Morning all!


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> WhoMe also just got engaged  the new thing here is to have a ring as your AV



... I am never getting married... when I grow up, I will be a cougar.  .... but I am happy for you two!


----------



## girlygirl87

jwwb2000 said:


> Morning all!



how r u this morning?!?!


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Morning all!



morning 



withrespect said:


> ... I am never getting married... when I grow up, I will be a cougar.  .... but I am happy for you two!



 i didnt think i was marriage type either, didnt even think id date PervD in the beginning, but then he won me over and now were goin to get married


----------



## kelb

I'm gonig to be a cougar too!! or.. I'm going to find a rich man and be a free loader... eitherway I win!! :


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I'm gonig to be a cougar too!! or.. I'm going to find a rich man and be a free loader... eitherway I win!! :





4d is a cougar now and still looking for a rich man so he can be a free loader


----------



## girlygirl87

kelb said:


> I'm gonig to be a cougar too!! or.. I'm going to find a rich man and be a free loader... eitherway I win!! :



SSAAMMMEEEE HHHEERRRREEEEE


----------



## jwwb2000

girlygirl87 said:


> how r u this morning?!?!



Not too bad 

How are you?


----------



## girlygirl87

jwwb2000 said:


> Not too bad
> 
> How are you?



goood. just working.. im at my new job. YaY. =)


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> , rich man will be a lot easier


For the 19,000 post please edit this and make it funnier. TIA.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> For the 19,000 post please edit this and make it funnier. TIA.



Done


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> 4d is a cougar now and still looking for a rich man so he can be a free loader






he is suppose to be MY sugar daddy!!!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> he is suppose to be MY sugar daddy!!!!!



Sheesh, you two are hard to please this morning


ok

4d is a cougar and he is looking for a rich man so he can be a free loader and KVJ can be his sex slave


dang, are you happy now


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Done


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> ... I am never getting married... when I grow up, I will be a cougar.  .... but I am happy for you two!





kelb said:


> I'm gonig to be a cougar too!! or.. I'm going to find a rich man and be a free loader... eitherway I win!! :





girlygirl87 said:


> SSAAMMMEEEE HHHEERRRREEEEE



hi ladies


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> hi ladies



awww look, Beta the PLAYA


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> hi ladies



   give me a break....these ladies need a manly man, not you...


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> give me a break....these ladies need a manly man, not you...



Its cute, he tried.


----------



## girlygirl87

4d2008 said:


> Its cute, he tried.



hahahahh poooor B..


----------



## withrespect

g'mornin, Beta!


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> awww look, Beta the PLAYA






girlygirl87 said:


> hahahahh poooor B..




apparently running around with a paper bag over your head and calling people big dummies is what makes u a manly man around here


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Sheesh, you two are hard to please this morning
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> 4d is a cougar and he is looking for a rich man so he can be a free loader and KVJ can be his sex slave
> 
> 
> dang, are you happy now



 much happier!!!!! 



withrespect said:


> g'mornin, Beta!



we have a winner!

(u do know he is jewish right? so even if he has money, he isnt going to spend it!)


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> g'mornin, Beta!



mornin!  nice to see you around here again.  we've missed you


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> much happier!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> we have a winner!
> 
> (u do know he is jewish right? so even if he has money, he isnt going to spend it!)


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> *apparently running around with a paper bag over your head and calling people big dummies is what makes u a manly man around here *







kvj21075 said:


> much happier!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> we have a winner!
> 
> *(u do know he is jewish right? so even if he has money, he isnt going to spend it*!)


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> much happier!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> we have a winner!
> 
> *(u do know he is jewish right? so even if he has money, he isnt going to spend it!)*


----------



## tyky

LMAO, so the jewish thing never came to me at the moment but...

a while back I was sitting next to Beta at lunch and he ordered a water and I got a tea, well when the bill came I wasn't charged for my tea but he was and he made me pay him the $2 for it... CHEAP A$$


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> LMAO, so the jewish thing never came to me at the moment but...
> 
> a while back I was sitting next to Beta at lunch and he ordered a water and I got a tea, well when the bill came I wasn't charged for my tea but he was and he made me pay him the $2 for it... CHEAP A$$


OMFG!!! PLEASE TELL ME YOU ARE KIDDING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girlygirl87

tyky said:


> LMAO, so the jewish thing never came to me at the moment but...
> 
> a while back I was sitting next to Beta at lunch and he ordered a water and I got a tea, well when the bill came I wasn't charged for my tea but he was and he made me pay him the $2 for it... CHEAP A$$



hahahahaahh OMFG 


what a cheap @$$


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> OMFG!!! PLEASE TELL ME YOU ARE KIDDING!!!!!!!!!



True story I swear


----------



## Black-Francis

tyky said:


> LMAO, so the jewish thing never came to me at the moment but...
> 
> a while back I was sitting next to Beta at lunch and he ordered a water and I got a tea, well when the bill came I wasn't charged for my tea but he was and he made me pay him the $2 for it... CHEAP A$$



Doesn't surprise me......He is SuperDouche!!!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> LMAO, so the jewish thing never came to me at the moment but...
> 
> a while back I was sitting next to Beta at lunch and he ordered a water and I got a tea, well when the bill came I wasn't charged for my tea but he was and he made me pay him the $2 for it... CHEAP A$$


 did u actually give him the 2 bucks????


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> did u actually give him the 2 bucks????



yeah I did!  It was my tea!


----------



## Black-Francis

KVJ......is Beta circumcised?


----------



## tyky

Black-Francis said:


> KVJ......is Beta circumcised?


----------



## 4d2008

Beta, I have bought you dinner a couple times as well as drinks. Id like my money back. TIA.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


right with ya


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> right with ya


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Beta, I have bought you dinner a couple times as well as drinks. Id like my money back. TIA.


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> KVJ......is Beta circumcised?


yes................ i mean no!.... i mean, how should i know?????? 



4d2008 said:


> Beta, I have bought you dinner a couple times as well as drinks. Id like my money back. TIA.



lol he said hes taking us to dinner soon, maybe tyky should get in on this


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> yes................ i mean no!.... i mean, how should i know??????
> 
> 
> 
> lol he said hes taking us to dinner soon, maybe tyky should get in on this



He's jewish, I hope you like the Dollar menu


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> much happier!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> we have a winner!
> 
> (u do know he is jewish right? so even if he has money, he isnt going to spend it!)


whatever, i spend money on ladies alot!  and you've seen my apartment.  

i just don't waste money on myself very often :shrug:



tyky said:


> LMAO, so the jewish thing never came to me at the moment but...
> 
> a while back I was sitting next to Beta at lunch and he ordered a water and I got a tea, well when the bill came I wasn't charged for my tea but he was and he made me pay him the $2 for it... CHEAP A$$


   whatever, i made a comment about it and you handed me $2.  I'm jewish...I'm not gonna turn down money!!!!  But I wouldn't have cared either way 

next time we do lunch, my treat 



4d2008 said:


> OMFG!!! PLEASE TELL ME YOU ARE KIDDING!!!!!!!!!






girlygirl87 said:


> hahahahaahh OMFG
> 
> 
> what a cheap @$$


psh whatever u kno i'm not cheap!


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> right with ya


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> He's jewish, I hope you like the Dollar menu


4D and i will probable have to share a small drink, and small fries


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> yes................ i mean no!.... i mean, how should i know??????


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> whatever, i spend money on ladies alot!  and you've seen my apartment.
> 
> i just don't waste money on myself very often :shrug:
> 
> 
> whatever, i made a comment about it and you handed me $2.  I'm jewish...I'm not gonna turn down money!!!!  But I wouldn't have cared either way
> 
> next time we do lunch, my treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psh whatever u kno i'm not cheap!



Sorry but you are an easy target 



kvj21075 said:


> 4D and i will probable have to share a small drink, and small fries



damn you want fries and a drink :fatass:


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> yes................ i mean no!.... i mean, how should i know??????
> 
> 
> 
> lol he said hes taking us to dinner soon, maybe tyky should get in on this






tyky said:


> He's jewish, I hope you like the Dollar menu


You just gave away my secret!


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> whatever, i spend money on ladies alot!  and you've seen my apartment.
> 
> i just don't waste money on myself very often :shrug:
> 
> 
> whatever, i made a comment about it and you handed me $2.  I'm jewish...I'm not gonna turn down money!!!!  But I wouldn't have cared either way
> 
> *next time we do lunch, my treat *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psh whatever u kno i'm not cheap!



  cheating on me again.


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> cheating on me again.


I would never!    and she's married!  Plus didn't you just say the other day you were skipping out on a date?  Maybe YOU'RE cheating on me!!  



kvj21075 said:


> 4D and i will probable have to share a small drink, and small fries


yeah cuz I'm only gettin each of you 1 item each...unless you both put out.  Then it's 2 items each.



tyky said:


> Sorry but you are an easy target


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> yeah cuz I'm only gettin each of you 1 item each...unless you both put out. Then it's 2 items each.


I guess it depends on how hungry I am. :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I guess it depends on how hungry I am. :shrug:


hungry enough for tubesteak?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> hungry enough for tubesteak?


he better hope Im starving to death.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> he better hope Im starving to death.


i'll give you something to eat


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> he better hope Im starving to death.



Good gawd I so wanted to :fix: that in sooo many ways



I am starting to think like KVJ  someone  me


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Good gawd I so wanted to :fix: that in sooo many ways
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to think like KVJ  someone  me


  i like it when u think dirty!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i'll give you something to eat


like what? 


tyky said:


> Good gawd I so wanted to :fix: that in sooo many ways
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to think like KVJ someone  me


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> like what?



  I still wanted to say harder, lower


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> Good gawd I so wanted to :fix: that in sooo many ways
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to think like KVJ  someone  me





well...u asked!


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Good gawd I so wanted to :fix: that in sooo many ways
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to think like KVJ  someone  me






because I thought it would be fun!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> like what?



im thinking me on a platter 



tyky said:


> I still wanted to say harder, lower



thats how i like it!


----------



## kvj21075

i specifiaclly asked target NOT to give me a chilproof top on my medicine.... and the bastages did anyway!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i specifiaclly asked target NOT to give me a chilproof top on my medicine.... and the bastages did anyway!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i specifiaclly asked target NOT to give me a chilproof top on my medicine.... and the bastages did anyway!



whats the matter?  Can't get it open?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> whats the matter?  Can't get it open?


well the ones from wlamart i cant open most the time, but the target ones- surprsingly i can open... but thats not the point!!!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I'm gonig to be a cougar too!! or.. I'm going to find  rich   and be a free loader... eitherway I win!! :



I'm right here. You found me.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I'm right here. You found me.





you gonna let her free load


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I'm right here. You found me.


  hey sweetheart


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> you gonna let her free load


why wouldnt he give her his load for free?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> you gonna let her free load


Of course, it's kelb!



kvj21075 said:


> hey sweetheart


Good afternoon sunshine


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Of course, it's kelb!
> 
> 
> Good afternoon sunshine


my bf is working late tonight, whatcha doing after work


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> why wouldnt he give her his load for free?



 dirty dirty girl


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> my bf is working late tonight, whatcha doing after work



That's funny, I'm working till 9 tonight too. 





Opps, he didn't want me to tell you that.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> dirty dirty girl




you like it dont ya 



rich70 said:


> That's funny, I'm working till 9 tonight too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opps, he didn't want me to tell you that.


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> you like it dont ya





at least I don't have to work late tonight!  yay me!


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> at least I don't have to work late tonight!  yay me!



Go ahead and rub it in why don't ya


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Go ahead and rub it in why don't ya


hey tyky!!!!! dirty comment can be made by that ..... or :fixed:


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Go ahead and rub it why don't ya


:fixed:



kvj21075 said:


> hey tyky!!!!! dirty comment can be made by that ..... or :fixed:


umm...better??  :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> 
> umm...better??  :shrug:


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> 
> umm...better??  :shrug:


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> hey tyky!!!!! dirty comment can be made by that ..... or :fixed:



Dang Beta beat me to it 

I have to be at the kiddos bus stop at that time


----------



## LusbyMom

Beta84 said:


> I would never!    and she's married!  Plus didn't you just say the other day you were skipping out on a date?  Maybe YOU'RE cheating on me!!
> 
> 
> yeah cuz I'm only gettin each of you 1 item each...*unless you both put out.*  Then it's 2 items each.



  Both? You quoted KVJ talking about herself and 4D... Beta.. you know that is gay right?


----------



## Black-Francis

LusbyMom said:


> Beta.. you know that is gay right?



Is this a trick question?


----------



## Beta84

LusbyMom said:


> Both? You quoted KVJ talking about herself and 4D... Beta.. you know that is gay right?



you've seen me crack that joke 50 times.  i figured you of all people woulda gotten a kick out of that    i was sayin it more for tyky's amusement though


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> you've seen me crack that joke 50 times.  i figured you of all people woulda gotten a kick out of that    i was sayin it more for *tyky's* amusement though





what, huh, what did I miss


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> you've seen me crack that joke 50 times.  i figured you of all people woulda gotten a kick out of that    i was sayin it more for tyky's amusement though



Got Gerbils?


----------



## tygrace

apparently running around with a paper bag over your head and calling people big dummies is what makes u a manly man around here [/QUOTE]

That's a good comeback Beta--


----------



## ovred

tyky said:


> for heavens sake what for?  I am gonna start calling you ovred



And what,thats a bad thing?  :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


> And what,thats a bad thing? :shrug:


no 



Anything fun and exciting going on? We get to check out one of our possibilities for our wedding/reception tonight That should be fun. 

Yesterday was boring as hell. Sat in my little booth for 13 hours protecting the country 1 block at a time.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> Anything fun and exciting going on? We get to check out one of our possibilities for our wedding/reception tonight That should be fun.
> 
> Yesterday was boring as hell. Sat in my little booth for 13 hours protecting the country 1 block at a time.


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> Anything fun and exciting going on? We get to check out one of our possibilities for our wedding/reception tonight That should be fun.
> 
> Yesterday was boring as hell. Sat in my little booth for 13 hours protecting the country 1 block at a time.



Fun NO, exciting NO!  

I have a damn runny nose and I can't breath through my nose

But have fun finding a wedding/reception place, that outta be fun


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> And what,thats a bad thing?  :shrug:



no he was just posting as early as you do


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


>



When is the big day???


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Fun NO, exciting NO!
> 
> I* have a damn runny nose and I can't breath through my nose*
> 
> But have fun finding a wedding/reception place, that outta be fun


 sorry 


withrespect said:


> When is the big day???


end of oct beg of nov.. depends on what place we go with.


----------



## toppick08

Well, gotta' load up and head out.......gonna' be a busy day. Later peeps.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> 
> umm...better??  :shrug:



little better- i could come up with dirtier 



Black-Francis said:


> Is this a trick question?







4d2008 said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> Anything fun and exciting going on? We get to check out one of our possibilities for our wedding/reception tonight That should be fun.
> 
> Yesterday was boring as hell. Sat in my little booth for 13 hours protecting the country 1 block at a time.







tyky said:


> no he was just posting as early as you do



 morning



withrespect said:


> When is the big day???



every day with him is a "big" day  and how are you this moaning?


----------



## jwwb2000

Morning all.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Morning all.


morning, dear


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> little better- i could come up with dirtier


I was going for simplest, not dirtiest!  I only had to delete a couple letters to make that. 


Good morning everyone!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Go ahead and rub one out why don't ya



still simple, and i like it better


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


another gay post


----------



## tyky

I got some medicine in me, I have partial breathing through my right nostril!  Yous hould have seen the loooks I got while driving down the road chugging DayQuil


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I got some medicine in me, I have partial breathing through my right nostril!  Yous hould have seen the loooks I got while driving down the road chugging DayQuil


ugh.... just another alcoholic.... trying to get thier "legal" fix while driving. Maybe the cop that pulled LM over should be pulling you over!!!


----------



## girlygirl87

tyky said:


> I got some medicine in me, I have partial breathing through my right nostril!  Yous hould have seen the loooks I got while driving down the road chugging DayQuil



hahah i bet the looks were like.. "wtf is that crazyy biot*h doin'!!" lol


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> I got some medicine in me, I have partial breathing through my right nostril!  Yous hould have seen the loooks I got while driving down the road chugging DayQuil



speakin of which, i needa chug on some pepto or i'm gonna go


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> ugh.... just another alcoholic.... trying to get thier "legal" fix while driving. Maybe the cop that pulled LM over should be pulling you over!!!



bite me


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> bite me


u do that baby and i will!


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> bite me



ok!


----------



## 4d2008

KVJ, are we doing TIKI tomorrow? I forgot all about it... Never got a hotel room and Im sure itll be impossible finding one. I know I wont be able to drive and your tiny butt wont either if you drink just 1  We need a D.D. asap


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> KVJ, are we doing TIKI tomorrow? I forgot all about it... Never got a hotel room and Im sure itll be impossible finding one. I know I wont be able to drive and your tiny butt wont either if you drink just 1  We need a D.D. asap





oh wait you spelled thet with i's not y's


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> KVJ, are we doing TIKI tomorrow? I forgot all about it... Never got a hotel room and Im sure itll be impossible finding one. I know I wont be able to drive and your tiny butt wont either if you drink just 1  We need a D.D. asap


i would be DD but since its my first tiki i want to drink, so find us a DD


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> KVJ, are we doing TIKI tomorrow? I forgot all about it... Never got a hotel room and Im sure itll be impossible finding one. I know I wont be able to drive and your tiny butt wont either if you drink just 1  We need a D.D. asap



I would pick you guys up but I know I will only have room for one other person.  I could always do two trips as I am going to be the DD for a few others.  JLMK.


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> I would pick you guys up but I know I will only have room for one other person.  I could always do two trips as I am going to be the DD for a few others.  JLMK.



having her on our laps would be fine 

but i dunno if the coppers would care or something since they'll be all over the place :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> I would pick you guys up but I know I will only have room for one other person.  I could always do two trips as I am going to be the DD for a few others.  JLMK.


wouldnt want u to have to make 2 trips


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> having her on our laps would be fine
> 
> but i dunno if the coppers would care or something since they'll be all over the place :shrug:


shouldnt they be after DrunkDrivers?! not like u have to wear a seatbelt in the back.


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> wouldnt want u to have to make 2 trips



I would not mind.  You both have my #, jlmk.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> I would pick you guys up but I know I will only have room for one other person.  I could always do two trips as I am going to be the DD for a few others.  JLMK.


what vehicle are u driving? maybe we could borrow someones van :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

KVF...What are S and D doing? would they want to go? (and 1 of em drive)  or Kawin?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> KVF...What are S and D doing? would they want to go? (and 1 of em drive)  or Kawin?


kawin will be out of town, i can ask S and D, but if they go i doubt they will want to stay all night. i think S went with me last year when we showed up too late lol.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> KVF...What are S and D doing? would they want to go? (and 1 of em drive)  or Kawin?


OH POOP!!!!!  i made plans with S tomorrow night! maybe our plans can be top have D be our DD D


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> KVF...What are S and D doing? would they want to go? (and 1 of em drive)  or Kawin?



yeah get S and D to go!  Is S 21 yet? (perfect DD! haha)


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> yeah get S and D to go!  Is S 21 yet? (perfect DD! haha)


she is 21, and they are going on saturday (


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> I would not mind.  You both have my #, jlmk.


sooooooo anyway i could just sit on someones lap?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> she is 21, and they are going on saturday (


Saturday? what garbage.. You have to go the first day not the second day.. and did WE have plans with her tomorrow or just YOU?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Saturday? what garbage.. You have to go the first day not the second day.. and did WE have plans with her tomorrow or just YOU?


i dont know, i didnt ask if it was a girls thing or a group thing. but i dont think her and D seperate so i was assuming a group thing.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> sooooooo anyway i could just sit on someones lap?



jwwb is probably driving me, bacon, and his buddy...i don't see why you two wouldn't come with us anyway


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> jwwb is probably driving me, bacon, and his buddy...i don't see why you two wouldn't come with us anyway



Beta is such the cruise director!!!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> jwwb is probably driving me, bacon, and his buddy...i don't see why you two wouldn't come with us anyway


but its up to her if she is comfortable with driving with me sitting on someones lap. and she texted me back and she is ok with it!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> jwwb is probably driving me, bacon, and his buddy...i don't see why you two wouldn't come with us anyway


well that answers that. (emails between KVF n I)


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Beta is such the cruise director!!!


would u like to drive us? 4D plays by the rules of the road.


----------



## 4d2008

Hotel room is 245 :shrug: wanna do that? Everyone chip in but we get the bed


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Hotel room is 245 :shrug: wanna do that? Everyone chip in but we get the bed


 we have a DD, and our own bed, and a wedding we have to pay for!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> would u like to drive us? 4D plays by the rules of the road.



I'll be your DD. I'm not drinking.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> we have a DD, and our own bed, and a wedding we have to pay for!


 
Just thinking is all. Do you even know what time? cause you dont even get into town (if you dont get off early) untill 530.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I'll be your DD. I'm not drinking.


are you going to the tiki opening too ?!??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Just thinking is all. Do you even know what time? cause you dont even get into town (if you dont get off early) untill 530.


my early day is tomorrow- ill prob leave at 1 or 2- so ill be home by 215-315


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> my early day is tomorrow- ill prob leave at 1 or 2- so ill be home by 215-315



I'm off tomorrow!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'm off tomorrow!


REALLY? but u must already have plans..... do you? do you??????


----------



## 4d2008

So. are we going with Jdub or Rich?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> REALLY? but u must already have plans..... do you? do you??????



I was goign to go help my friend pack up her house. I get nothign done during the week so this might be a good day to.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> are you going to the tiki opening too ?!??!?!?!?!?!



I was thinking about it. I haven't been down there since like 1992. I wouldn't mind driving you guys though. I'm def not drinking if I go down there.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> So. are we going with Jdub or Rich?


i dont want to inconvenience anyone, so if rich wasnt already going we will stick with jwwb, but if he is already going we wont have to squish jwwb and passengers. but i think it would be fun to go with a bunch of people.


KelB- anyway we can tlak u into going???


anyone wanting to pregame?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I was thinking about it. I haven't been down there since like 1992. I wouldn't mind driving you guys though. I'm def not drinking if I go down there.


how late you staying? maybe we can force KelB to come with us and meet up with JWWB and crew.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> how late you staying? maybe we can force KelB to come with us and meet up with JWWB and crew.



What time are you going?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> What time are you going?


this is where JWWB and rich come in, were going whenever our ride picks us up lol. what time do u get back in the area?


----------



## 4d2008

oh we deffinately are hooking up with everyone thats not even an option. its just getting there and getting home Im thinking about. I dont want to go illegally. (you know me).


----------



## 4d2008

Oh and you also know me so you know I will deff be pregaming.. Think Ill start tonight.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> this is where JWWB and rich come in, were going whenever our ride picks us up lol. what time do u get back in the area?



Can't you just call a cab?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> how late you staying? maybe we can force KelB to come with us and meet up with JWWB and crew.



I don't have anything to do Sat morning so I will stay to whenever. I did want to go but no of my friends wanted to go cause they are all old farts. So it wouldn't be a problem at all. Yes, force kelb to come too. I can pick her up on my way down the road.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Can't you just call a cab?


 i like group things! fine dont come!


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> oh we *deffinately* are hooking up with everyone thats not even an option. its just getting there and getting home Im thinking about. I dont want to go illegally. (you know me).



Holy Chit!!!!

d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y

learn it / know it  / love it


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I don't have anything to do Sat morning so I will stay to whenever. I did want to go but no of my friends wanted to go cause they are all old farts. So it wouldn't be a problem at all. Yes, force kelb to come too. I can pick her up on my way down the road.


 come on KelB


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i like group things! fine dont come!



for real! its only going to cost like 20 bucks from your house to tiki and 20 bucks home. get 4 people in there and its 10 bucks each.

If I go I'm going early.


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Holy Chit!!!!
> 
> d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y
> 
> learn it / know it  / love it



Want to pick me up and take me to the tiki bar?


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> So it wouldn't be a problem at all. Yes, force kelb to come too. I can pick her up on my way down the road.



hands off ######


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Want to pick me up and take me to the tiki bar?



You can ride in my taxi all night, baby!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> You can ride in my taxi all night, baby!!



do I have to pay you for it?


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> hands off ######



Sorry man. I don't know what I was thinking. I forgot she was your woman.





But I'm still gonna try to steal her from you


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Holy Chit!!!!
> 
> d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y
> 
> learn it / know it / love it


Sorry. :shrug: was excited and just typing. I be a betr speler four yu


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> do I have to pay you for it?



depends on how you want to pay!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> for real! its only going to cost like 20 bucks from your house to tiki and 20 bucks home. get 4 people in there and its 10 bucks each.
> 
> If I go I'm going early.



like what time?



Black-Francis said:


> hands off ######



dont worry  ill keep an eye on her for you... or tongue 



rich70 said:


> Sorry man. I don't know what I was thinking. I forgot she was your woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm still gonna try to steal her from you



when could u be able to go?



Black-Francis said:


> depends on how you want to pay!




look, im her pimp! u pay her! not her pay you!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> *like what time*?
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry  ill keep an eye on her for you... or tongue
> 
> 
> 
> when could u be able to go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look, im her pimp! u pay her! not her pay you!




I dunno. I dont want  to be there all night. I'm just not that kind of partier.. I'm kind of a drag  I don't want to force anyone to leave when I'm ready. I might just take a cab.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I dunno. I dont want to be there all night. I'm just not that kind of partier.. I'm kind of a drag  I don't want to force anyone to leave when I'm ready. I might just take a cab.


it ends at like 11.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I dunno. I dont want  to be there all night. I'm just not that kind of partier.. I'm kind of a drag  I don't want to force anyone to leave when I'm ready. I might just take a cab.



Stop being a drag. I can pick you up on the way down if you want.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> I dunno. I dont want  to be there all night. I'm just not that kind of partier.. I'm kind of a drag  I don't want to force anyone to leave when I'm ready. I might just take a cab.



Sounds like a chillonthecouchpopsomepopcornwatchingmovieswithfrancis kind of night to me....


----------



## kvj21075

so maybe we ride with JWWB- rich gets off work at like 5, and Rich can pick up KelB on his way cause he doesnt mind what time he has to leave???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> so maybe we ride with JWWB- rich gets off work at like 5, and Rich can pick up KelB on his way cause he doesnt mind what time he has to leave???


Do you know when they are leaving? (to go to it)?


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Do you know when they are leaving? (to go to it)?



What time are you trying to leave to go down there?


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> Do you know when they are leaving? (to go to it)?



What time do you wanna go?


----------



## kvj21075

no one from JWWBs team is telling me


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> What time are you trying to leave to go down there?


maybe 4D will go with jwwb and u can pick me up- i still have to pee alot and am thinking i shouldnt go super early


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> maybe 4D will go with jwwb and u can pick me up- i still have to pee alot and am thinking i shouldnt go super early



Im going when you go! 

and Ill let you all figure out this plan. I just know Im riding with someone at some time with some people and drinking next to my 

So... let me know. Im outty


----------



## Beta84

sorry kvf, just got ur PM and answered.  we're lookin at 2-3 i think.  i think we were waiting on bacon to tell us what he wanted to do :shrug:

i'm just along for the ride!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> maybe 4D will go with jwwb and u can pick me up- i still have to pee alot and am thinking i shouldnt go super early



You just let me know whats going on.


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Sounds like a chillonthecouchpopsomepopcornwatchingmovieswithfrancis kind of night to me....






rich70 said:


> You just let me know whats going on.



Are you off tomorrow?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Are you off tomorrow?


no- he gets off work at 5, dont be a party pooper!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> no- he gets off work at 5, dont be a party pooper!



 I would def. want to go before 5 and be ready to go home by 8 lol.


----------



## kelb

Does anyone know if there is anything going on there?Do they have bands for the opening?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Does anyone know if there is anything going on there?Do they have bands for the opening?


The Tiki Bar on Solomons Island, Maryland


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> The Tiki Bar on Solomons Island, Maryland



thats old stuff


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> thats old stuff


but it has pics :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

They didnt last year. Its just a TON of people getting EXPENSIVE drinks. Thats all.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> They didnt last year. Its just a TON of people getting EXPENSIVE drinks. Thats all.



Thank god I don't drink that much!  I don't know if I'm going to go or not. BUT if I do its going to be early. Like noon and I'll be leaving prolly about the time you guys get there lol


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> They didnt last year. Its just a TON of people getting EXPENSIVE drinks. Thats all.


lol can i bring my own?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Thank god I don't drink that much!  I don't know if I'm going to go or not. BUT if I do its going to be early. Like noon and I'll be leaving prolly about the time you guys get there lol


whos taking u then?????


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> whos taking u then?????



I think I'm catching a cab and meeting a friend there. Depends what time she gets off.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Thank god I don't drink that much!  I don't know if I'm going to go or not. BUT if I do its going to be early. Like noon and I'll be leaving prolly about the time you guys get there lol


 


kvj21075 said:


> lol can i bring my own?


Jews....



Kelb... you are getting old..
KVF... like you are really going to pay for anything.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Jews....
> 
> 
> 
> Kelb... you are getting old..
> KVF... like you are really going to pay for anything.


i dont care if im paying or not, still dont want my hand to be empty, it would be nice to have a thermos for back up drinking :Whistle:


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Jews....
> 
> 
> 
> Kelb... you are getting old..
> KVF... like you are really going to pay for anything.



awwww, you have already changed her initials... do all your book cover say I ♥ KVF and 4d ♥'s KVF 4 eva


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i dont care if im paying or not, still dont want my hand to be empty, it would be nice to have a thermos for back up drinking :Whistle:



I think it is called a flask :shrug:  could be wrong tho...maybe I am showing my age or maybe you are showing yours


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> I think it is called a flask :shrug:  could be wrong tho...maybe I am showing my age or maybe you are showing yours



a flask is to small. A thermos is BIG!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i dont care if im paying or not, still dont want my hand to be empty, it would be nice to have a thermos for back up drinking :Whistle:


Ill keep your hands full 


tyky said:


> awwww, you have already changed her initials... do all your book cover say I ♥ KVF and 4d ♥'s KVF 4 eva


actually I made a gmail account kinda like that 


tyky said:


> I think it is called a flask :shrug: could be wrong tho...maybe I am showing my age or maybe you are showing yours


thermos is bigger then a flask


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Ill keep your hands full
> 
> actually I made a gmail account kinda like that
> 
> thermos is bigger then a flask



Now I am picturing you caring this around so KV always has a drink


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I think it is called a flask :shrug:  could be wrong tho...maybe I am showing my age or maybe you are showing yours


a flask isnt big enough!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> a flask is to small. A thermos is BIG!



what the eff, i do something really quick, then respond and u beat me to it!



4d2008 said:


> Ill keep your hands full
> 
> actually I made a gmail account kinda like that
> 
> thermos is bigger then a flask



oooowuh babah! 



tyky said:


> Now I am picturing you caring this around so KV always has a drink



and? :shrug: jealous


----------



## kelb

kelb said:


> *a flask is to small. A thermos is BIG*!





4d2008 said:


> Ill keep your hands full
> 
> actually I made a gmail account kinda like that
> 
> *thermos is bigger then a flask *





kvj21075 said:


> *a flask isnt big enough*!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Now I am picturing you caring this around so KV always has a drink


SHEEEOOOOTT!!!! that ones MINE! she gets the My little pony thermos from the lunch box


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> SHEEEOOOOTT!!!! that ones MINE! she gets the My little pony thermos from the lunch box


 you be a good fiance and you take that back!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>





4d2008 said:


> SHEEEOOOOTT!!!! that ones MINE! she gets the My little pony thermos from the lunch box





kvj21075 said:


> you be a good fiance and you take that back!



all 3 of you need to skip Tiki opening and go straight to an AA meeting



















heck who am I kidding I may need that meeting too, that DayQuil  effed me up


----------



## kelb

FYI: BB just brought up a good point. No way your ever getting a parking spot down there at 5 .


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> FYI: BB just brought up a good point. No way your ever getting a parking spot down there at 5 .



we always went the day before and parked a car and left it there and rode in with someone :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you be a good fiance and you take that back!


fine... Ill take the My little pony thermos. 



and yes. Parking is going to be a biotch... Plan on a long walk lol... First place Id say to try is by the hotel right when you get off 4... dont even think about turning right.


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> we always went the day before and parked a car and left it there and rode in with someone :shrug:



Hmmmmm miss smarty pants... who the heck would drive it home?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> we always went the day before and parked a car and left it there and rode in with someone :shrug:


hmmmmmm thats a really good idea, if u have a DD to tkae u there and a DD to drive u back.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Hmmmmm miss smarty pants... who the heck would drive it home?


i need to learn to type faster


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i need to learn to type faster


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Hmmmmm miss smarty pants... who the heck would drive it home?



I would, I wasn't a big drinker back then


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> fine... Ill take the My little pony thermos.
> 
> 
> 
> and yes. Parking is going to be a biotch... Plan on a long walk lol... First place Id say to try is by the hotel right when you get off 4... dont even think about turning right.



Ty might have a Spiderman one you can borrow


----------



## jwwb2000

Hey Kvf and 4d.....since I'm taking bacon +1 and beta over around 2, just give me a buzz when the two of you are ready to go


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Ty might have a Spiderman one you can borrow


awesome 

you might not want to give it back to Ty though


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> awesome
> 
> you might not want to give it back to Ty though





yeah, nebbermind!


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> *Hey Kvf* and 4d.....since I'm taking bacon +1 and beta over around 2, just give me a buzz when the two of you are ready to go


I like how everyone is on ball with this in just 1 day. 

and ok... I THINK we are riding with Rich but I have no clue.


----------



## kvj21075

im torn  i want to go earlier but i dont want to have to stay till close cause im still peeing alot lol. hmmmmm what time is JWWB leaving?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I like how everyone is on ball with this in just 1 day.
> 
> and ok... I THINK we are riding with Rich but I have no clue.



u mean i won't get kvf sittin on my lap?     my evil plan is foiled!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> im torn  i want to go earlier but i dont want to have to stay till close cause im still peeing alot lol. hmmmmm what time is JWWB leaving?



Just don't count on me. If you have another ride. take it.  I still don't even know if I'm going for sure.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> u mean i won't get kvf sittin on my lap?     my evil plan is foiled!!


i need to know how late you guys are staying (


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> im torn  i want to go earlier but i dont want to have to stay till close cause im still peeing alot lol. hmmmmm what time is JWWB leaving?



Are you on meds yet? 24 hours makes a big difference.

You all need a boat, mine hasn't been dewinterized or we would take that and just sleep on it

Save your money and next year buy a boat...problem solved


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> im torn  i want to go earlier but i dont want to have to stay till close cause im still peeing alot lol. hmmmmm what time is JWWB leaving?



around 2ish


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> and ok... I THINK we are riding with Rich but I have no clue.


Neither do I.


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> i need to know how late you guys are staying (


well, if i have to leave we can call a cab- Kelb says its $25, or we can pay JWWB money to take us home


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> around 2ish


i mean leaving- like staying till it closes?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i need to know how late you guys are staying (



No idea.  Whenever I'm told to leave!  

i have a "secret" way of getting home that I'll PM u about also so not too many random people know...


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Are you on meds yet? 24 hours makes a big difference.
> 
> You all need a boat, mine hasn't been dewinterized or we would take that and just sleep on it
> 
> Save your money and next year buy a boat...problem solved


yes- i feel alot better- but still peeing alot- but im also drinking tons of water.


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> No idea.  Whenever I'm told to leave!
> 
> i have a "secret" way of getting home that I'll PM u about also so not too many random people know...



can you PM me too


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Are you on meds yet? 24 hours makes a big difference.
> 
> You all need a boat, mine hasn't been dewinterized or we would take that and just sleep on it
> 
> Save your money and next year buy a boat...problem solved


we wont be here next year


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> we wont be here next year



where will you be?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> where will you be?


we dont know


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> we dont know



I hated not knowing where we were going next but it was fun getting to see so many different places...but the Navy is good!  When my dad got ship duty it was in Norfolk but that was many moons ago and i am sure my dad and 4d do different jobs in the Navy


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> can you PM me too


sure 



kvj21075 said:


> we wont be here next year


  you two aren't allowed to leave.  k thx


----------



## rich70

You all are killing me. I'll leave whenever. I don't have to stay till they close.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I hated not knowing where we were going next but it was fun getting to see so many different places...but the Navy is good!  When my dad got ship duty it was in Norfolk but that was many moons ago and i am sure my dad and 4d do different jobs in the Navy


not fun when i have to see new places alone ( and with the job market the way it is it will be so hard to get a job.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> You all are killing me. I'll leave whenever. I don't have to stay till they close.


im really trying to get there earlier ( u dont get off work till 5 ( call in sick tomorrow lol!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> not fun when i have to see new places alone ( and with the job market the way it is it will be so hard to get a job.


maybe we can all visit you and see all the new stuff with us!



kvj21075 said:


> im really trying to get there earlier ( u dont get off work till 5 ( call in sick tomorrow lol!


you can ride over with us and get a ride back with someone else, silly...


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> im really trying to get there earlier ( u dont get off work till 5 ( call in sick tomorrow lol!



Belive me, I wish I could.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Belive me, I wish I could.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> maybe we can all visit you and see all the new stuff with us!
> 
> 
> you can ride over with us and get a ride back with someone else, silly...



you know not everyone is going to be able to afford that (

and i think thats what we will do, ride over with you guys, and if i have to leave i will call a cab.



rich70 said:


> Belive me, I wish I could.




 work sucks!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Whats up buddy? Where have you been? You back in town yet?


Oh and


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Whats up buddy? Where have you been? You back in town yet?
> 
> 
> Oh and




I have been out at sea. Got a nice trip to San Francisco out of it though. I will be back in town 2 weeks from today, and then i leave a week after i get back again.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> I have been out at sea. Got a nice trip to San Francisco out of it though. I will be back in town 2 weeks from today, and then i leave a week after i get back again.



Let me know when you get back. We'll hook up for a beer.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Let me know when you get back. We'll hook up for a beer.



I start to think you are ghey everytime you start  GT


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I start to think you are ghey everytime you start  GT



He did it to me first. And  .


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> He did it to me first. And  .



At least you are  me and  him


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> At least you are  me and  him



See I  the guys and  on you.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> See I  the guys and  on you.





So are you some king of interent bully


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> So are you some king of interent bully



Not me. Not at all. And I am not a king either


----------



## 4d2008

N E thing decided? I dont feel like going back and searching.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> N E thing decided? I dont feel like going back and searching.



Yeah , you all are walking


----------



## tyky

tyky said:


> Yeah , you all are walking



oh and don't forget KVF's dress


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> i have a "secret" way of getting home that I'll PM u about also so not too many random people know...



What, do you click your ruby slippers three times and say "There is no place like home".....


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> N E thing decided? I dont feel like going back and searching.


we are riding in with JWWB- if we have to leave early we willcall a cab.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> oh and don't forget KVF's dress


WALKING!  ok... 

and her dress for her or for me?


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> we are riding in with JWWB- if we have to leave early we willcall a cab.



I can't believe it has taken you clowns all day to solidify plans.....


----------



## Black-Francis

Black-Francis said:


> I can't believe it has taken you clowns all day to solidify plans.....



Actually, strike that......I do believe it!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> I can't believe it has taken you clowns all day to solidify plans.....


betcha it changes


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> betcha it changes


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> WALKING!  ok...
> 
> and her dress for her or for me?



For you of course



Please take a pic of you wearing her dress and carrying a Spiderman thermos


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> For you of course
> 
> 
> 
> Please take a pic of you wearing her dress and carrying a Spiderman thermos


You know if I get my hands on a spiderman thermos I will.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You know if I get my hands on a spiderman thermos I will.


tyky asked me to please suck....


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> tyky asked me to please suck....


 on her or me?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> tyky asked me to please suck....





quit making fun of me


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> on her or me?


well she meant to type please suck people... i told her  only 4D


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> well she meant to type please suck people... i told her  only 4D


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> well she meant to type please suck people... i told her  only 4D





I meant people suck

as in MPD's


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I meant people suck
> 
> as in MPD's


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  its ok shhhhhhhhhhhh

you wont remember any of this tomorrow


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I meant people suck
> 
> as in MPD's


do they swallow too? if so HURRAY FOR MPD's!


----------



## SOMDfungirl




----------



## 4d2008

SOMDfungirl said:


>



FiNd ThE dAmD sHiFt KeY


----------



## SOMDfungirl

4d2008 said:


> FiNd ThE dAmD sHiFt KeY



SomeTimeS I HaTe MYSelF


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  its ok shhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> you wont remember any of this tomorrow



probably not, let me go hit that dayQuil again


----------



## 4d2008

SOMDfungirl said:


> SomeTimeS I HaTe MYSelF


its ok... shhhhhhhh  just take a knife and..... nevermind. Im not going to jail for giving you ideas.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> do they swallow too? if so HURRAY FOR MPD's!


i swallow u everytime! why ar eu looking elsewhere????


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i swallow u everytime! why ar eu looking elsewhere????



maybe you should spit every once in a while



ya know change things up :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> maybe you should spit every once in a while
> 
> 
> 
> ya know change things up :shrug:


4D- would that make u happy???


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> 4D- would that make u happy???



gargle or money shot :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i swallow u everytime! why ar eu looking elsewhere????


Im not looking at all.  I have a woman that even if she is pissed off beyond all comprehention (sp)? she will still make sure Im happy.... 


tyky said:


> maybe you should spit every once in a while
> 
> 
> 
> ya know change things up :shrug:


 I think Ive on just about every inch of her now. 

(tmi?)


----------



## rich70

So whats going on for tomorrow?


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Im not looking at all.  I have a woman that even if she is pissed off beyond all comprehention (sp)? she will still make sure Im happy....
> 
> I think Ive on just about every inch of her now.
> 
> (tmi?)



 yup


----------



## 4d2008

going to make another drink  I like playing on the forums like this


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> going to make another drink  I like playing on the forums like this



are you


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> yup


how did you know


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> So whats going on for tomorrow?


apparently ill be taking a money shot then we are driving in with jwwb to get in earlier


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> how did you know





I was talking about me 

dang cough syrup   

I can feel my hair growing


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> how did you know


wtf?!??!?!?! u told me u were getting captain!!! why would u tell me if u are going to drink it all?!?!??!?!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> how did you know


an di hope u arent too drunk when we go meet the lady for our wedding site lol


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> an di hope u arent too drunk when we go meet the lady for our wedding site lol


I got the gallon jug and Ill be fine to meat the lady... meet. sry.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I got the gallon jug and Ill be fine to meat the lady... meet. sry   :hiccup:  :burp:
> 
> 
> .



:fixed:


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> :fixed:


----------



## kvj21075

i havent done any work since...... yesterday


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i havent done any work since...... yesterday



me either

good thing I can't get fired


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> me either
> 
> good thing *I can't get fired*


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> me either
> 
> good thing I can't get fired


uhmmmmm have any openings??


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> uhmmmmm have any openings??





nope


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> nope


u need a personal sex slave?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> nope


you're a girl.

You have at least 3.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> u need a personal sex slave?





4d2008 said:


> you're a girl.
> 
> You have at least 3.



good gawd, you two need to go


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> good gawd, you two need to go


I did just lol 

cum home KVF


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I did just lol
> 
> cum home KVF


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> good gawd, you two need to go


3 nights no sex :O( im ready to hump a cheese grater at this point


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> 3 nights no sex :O( im ready to hump a cheese grater at this point


but ive still been taking care of my man


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> 3 nights no sex :O( im ready to hump a cheese grater at this point





don't do that    thinking of that person that did a sawzall or however you spell it


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> don't do that  thinking of that person that did a sawzall or however you spell it


OMFG that was crazy! but kick arse if it had worked.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> OMFG that was crazy! but kick arse if it had worked.



you can buy special attatchments so that it does work but I wouldn't know anything about that


----------



## 4d2008

fyi... KVF... I have Rob Zombie BLASTING right now... so if you get a text from your neighbor let me know OH AND BY THE WAY.... Im at YOUR place


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> fyi... KVF... I have Rob Zombie BLASTING right now... so if you get a text from your neighbor let me know OH AND BY THE WAY.... Im at YOUR place


is she home?? and she already told me she doesnt mind. i liked it when she texted me last week asking if i was ok  shes such a sweetheart! you mean our place


----------



## 4d2008

time to make another drink.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> is she home?? and she already told me she doesnt mind. i liked it when she texted me last week asking if i was ok  shes such a sweetheart! you mean our place


I dont know if she is Im lazy and not looking.... yeah... I was loud. :sorry:


----------



## 4d2008

Im getting bored...


----------



## 4d2008

#### YOU ALL!SOMEONE QUOTE MEDID I WIN?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> #### YOU ALL!SOMEONE QUOTE MEDID I WIN?


no- and im leaving work


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no- and im leaving work


 it still did the ####...

yeah.. I think Im going to log off n e ways.


----------



## 4d2008

yep... Im bored... think Ill draw for a bit... When Im finished Ill post the pic in U.B.L.S. so I can get ideas and comments... its for our wedding plate.


----------



## toppick08

Ass dragin..long day but good day....hey all.


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning


 morning sexy


 ovred


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> morning sexy
> 
> 
> ovred



Morning sticky buns


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> morning sexy
> 
> 
> ovred


 I thought I was sexy  

RICH!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I thought I was sexy
> 
> RICH!



do YOU call her sticky buns?


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I thought I was sexy
> 
> RICH!



 Sorry.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I thought I was sexy
> 
> RICH!



you are  and so much more 



kelb said:


> do YOU call her sticky buns?



well there have been some times where...... nope, not getting kicked off


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> do YOU call her sticky buns?


----------



## kelb

*Kvj*

You are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are prettyYou are pretty


----------



## kvj21075

i think we have a weiner


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i think we have a weiner



I would like some please


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I would like some please


omg ive been craving them- i even had a dream about them two nights ago!!! youre talking bout hotdogs right?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> omg ive been craving them- i even had a dream about them two nights ago!!! youre talking bout hotdogs right?



ok


----------



## tyky




----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> WhoMe also just got engaged  the new thing here is to have a ring as your AV



Duh, all the cool people are doing it 



withrespect said:


> ... I am never getting married... when I grow up, I will be a cougar.  .... but I am happy for you two!



:RAWR: (my cougar sound )

I just saw this, thanks


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## 4d2008

It is 195 days, 4 hours, 40 minutes and 31 seconds until Sunday, November 1, 2009 at 12:00:00 Noon (Baltimore time)


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> It is 195 days, 4 hours, 40 minutes and 31 seconds until Sunday, November 1, 2009 at 12:00:00 Noon (Baltimore time)





cept now it's about 8 minutes closer


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> It is 195 days, 4 hours, 40 minutes and 31 seconds until Sunday, November 1, 2009 at 12:00:00 Noon (Baltimore time)



.man


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> cept now it's about 8 minutes closer


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> It is 195 days, 4 hours, 40 minutes and 31 seconds until Sunday, November 1, 2009 at 12:00:00 Noon (Baltimore time)


thats alot of days, and is it def november 1st????


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> thats alot of days, and is it def november 1st????


:shrug:


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry9530/4.7.0.75 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)

Morning


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry9530/4.7.0.75 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)
> 
> Morning


Morning  thanks for being DD. 4D passed out as soon as we got inside! lol


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> Morning  thanks for being DD. *4D passed out as soon as we got inside! lol*


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry9530/4.7.0.75 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)



			
				kvj21075 said:
			
		

> jwwb2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry9530/4.7.0.75 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)
> 
> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> Morning  thanks for being DD. 4D passed out as soon as we got inside! lol
Click to expand...


Not a problem. I've had a great weekend


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry9530/4.7.0.75 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem. I've had a great weekend


----------



## 4d2008

194   days 
4658   hours 
279535   minutes 
16772104   seconds 

Alternative version
It is 194 days, 2 hours, 55 minutes and 4 seconds until Saturday, October 31, 2009 at 12:00:00 Noon (Baltimore time)


change


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hello....I love the rain....just not cold rain.


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> 194   days
> 4658   hours
> 279535   minutes
> 16772104   seconds
> 
> Alternative version
> It is 194 days, 2 hours, 55 minutes and 4 seconds until Saturday, October 31, 2009 at 12:00:00 Noon (Baltimore time)
> 
> 
> change



ohhhh, a Halloween wedding.  Maybe you should wear the dress and KV in the tux


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Hello....I love the rain....just not cold rain.



morning 



rich70 said:


> Morning







tyky said:


> ohhhh, a Halloween wedding.  Maybe you should wear the dress and KV in the tux



no!  i have THEE perfect dress and i will be wearing it!!!! lol, and guests will not be in costume or they will be thrown in buffalo poo!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> ohhhh, a Halloween wedding. Maybe you should wear the dress and KV in the tux


No, I dont want the wedding to be a joke  But we will be going trick or treating after. :shrug:


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> ohhhh, a Halloween wedding.  Maybe you should wear the dress and KV in the tux



 Dont give 4d any ideas



BTW: when he gets married... do we have to stop calling him perv d?  He is so reserved now


----------



## toppick08

I need a hug.......


----------



## jwwb2000

Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry9530/4.7.0.75 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)



			
				4d2008 said:
			
		

> tyky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh, a Halloween wedding. Maybe you should wear the dress and KV in the tux
> 
> 
> 
> No, I dont want the wedding to be a joke  But we will be going trick or treating after. :shrug:
Click to expand...


That was my old anniversary


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> BTW: when he gets married... do we have to stop calling him perv d? He is so reserved now


Ive mentioned PervD died a while ago. :shrug:


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Ive mentioned PervD died a while ago. :shrug:



sorry i missed that. now are you whippedD?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> No, I dont want the wedding to be a joke  But we will be going trick or treating after. :shrug:



i do love candy! im wearing my dress trick or treating- its so pretty i want to wear it as long as i can lol



kelb said:


> Dont give 4d any ideas
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: when he gets married... do we have to stop calling him perv d?  He is so reserved now



i still call him PervD, but he can only say perverted things to me.... and you ;o)

did i text u telling you we decided on the buffalo place?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> sorry i missed that. now are you whippedD?


sure, go with that.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> sorry i missed that. now are you whippedD?


only in the bedroom...


oh last night i had a dream he left me  for a sophmore in highschool lol


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> sure, go with that.



thats doesnt sound as funny as pervd... I'm sure someone can come up with something for you..


OHHHH BBLAAACKKK FRRAANNNCIISSSS


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i do love candy! im wearing my dress trick or treating- its so pretty i want to wear it as long as i can lol
> 
> 
> 
> i still call him PervD, but he can only say perverted things to me.... and you ;o)
> 
> did i text u telling you we decided on the buffalo place?


NO But good for you! Its pretty there.



kvj21075 said:


> only in the bedroom...
> 
> 
> oh last night i had a dream he left me  for a sophmore in highschool lol



 You are getting to old for him!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> NO But good for you! Its pretty there.
> 
> 
> 
> You are getting to old for him!


 what am i going to do when i turn 23!!!!????!!!!????!!!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> No, I dont want the wedding to be a joke  But we will be going trick or treating after. :shrug:



I didn't mean it that way, I just meant due to the date you can do so many things.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> what am i going to do when i turn 23!!!!????!!!!????!!!



 You are in big trouble


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I didn't mean it that way, I just meant due to the date you can do so many things.


i really like the date cause it will be sooooooo much easier to remember ;o) i used to always want a Halloween weddign and do a Halloween theme, but since i am only getting married this once, i want it to be a real wedding )


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> You are in big trouble


oh! but if im old atleast i know you will love me!!! lol


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i really like the date cause it will be sooooooo much easier to remember ;o) i used to always want a Halloween weddign and do a Halloween theme, but since i am only getting married this once, i want it to be a real wedding )



My friend got married on halloween. She had a "real wedding" lol but the night before her wedding her bridesmades came to the house, carved pumpkins and those were her table centerpieces. Most of them were carved with hearts and their names and the wedding date but the ones on the food table were really small and were carved with faces. Its was sooooo cute!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> oh! but if im old atleast i know you will love me!!! lol



I like my men old and my woman, well just yonger then me!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> My friend got married on halloween. She had a "real wedding" lol but the night before her wedding her bridesmades came to the house, carved pumpkins and those were her table centerpieces. Most of them were carved with hearts and their names and the wedding date but the ones on the food table were really small and were carved with faces. Its was sooooo cute!!!


that is cute!


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no!  i have THEE perfect dress and i will be wearing it!!!! lol, and guests will not be in costume or they will be thrown in buffalo poo!




Morning! Do you have a pic of your dress?



kelb said:


> sorry i missed that. now are you whippedD?


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> Morning! Do you have a pic of your dress?


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Morning! Do you have a pic of your dress?


i do... i think i still have your email, ill email it to you


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Morning! Do you have a pic of your dress?





That's for not being home last night when I went by to see you


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> That's for not being home last night when I went by to see you


hey, were just doing house tonight and NOT dinner right?

my brother that i never see will be in town and we  are having dinner with him, btu are still coming to your place for House.


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> i do... i think i still have your email, ill email it to you



Got it!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> hey, were just doing house tonight and NOT dinner right?
> 
> my brother that i never see will be in town and we are having dinner with him, btu are still coming to your place for House.


thanks for the heads up. I thought we were canxing him all together.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> thanks for the heads up. I thought we were canxing him all together.


well, now we might not be going to dinner with the family


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> That's for not being home last night when I went by to see you



:stalker:


----------



## toppick08

Black-Francis said:


> :stalker:


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> hey, were just doing house tonight and NOT dinner right?
> 
> my brother that i never see will be in town and we  are having dinner with him, btu are still coming to your place for House.


oh ok.  didn't know!  gotcha.  i haven't watched last week's episode yet but i guess i will make sure i do that today!



Black-Francis said:


> :stalker:


i went cuz of her roomie, smart guy!


----------



## kvj21075

im going to be late for work cause i cant stop eating this delicious cereal "Count Chocula"


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im going to be late for work cause i cant stop eating this delicious cereal "Count Chocula"


No tickets today.


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> im going to be late for work cause i cant stop eating this delicious cereal "Count Chocula"






4d2008 said:


> No tickets today.





Damn 



tyky said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Damn


 arent you the little wh0re today tossing out the 's 

right back atcha hottness


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> No tickets today.



no tickets 





tyky said:


>



 morning



rich70 said:


> Damn


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no tickets


Good job.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> arent you the little wh0re today tossing out the 's
> 
> right back atcha hottness



See what you do to me.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> See what you do to me.


 you touching it? I am.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> you touching it? I am.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you touching it? I am.


again, doesnt make me want to upgrade to Husband 1.0.......... well i guess if u keep dyeing my hair like u did the other night  im not going anywhere


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> again, doesnt make me want to upgrade to Husband 1.0.......... well i guess if u keep dyeing my hair like u did the other night  im not going anywhere



Awww.



 everyone else


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> again, doesnt make me want to upgrade to Husband 1.0.......... well i guess if u keep dyeing my hair like u did the other night  im not going anywhere


:shrug: what?

You have kelb rich n BF amongst others. share a little.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Awww.
> 
> 
> 
> everyone else


awwww what? have you had the pleasure of having him dye your hair??? it was orgasmic!!! the massaging mmmmm  whooo!!! brb, going to go rub...... well you know..


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> awwww what? have you had the pleasure of having him dye your hair??? it was orgasmic!!! the massaging mmmmm  whooo!!! brb, going to go rub...... well you know..




No I haven't.  

Just thought it was sweet.

I'm in a pleasingly great mood these days


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> No I haven't.
> 
> Just thought it was sweet.
> 
> I'm in a pleasingly great mood these days


i think i know why


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> i think i know why


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> awwww what? have you had the pleasure of having him dye your hair??? it was orgasmic!!! the massaging mmmmm  whooo!!! brb, going to go rub...... well you know..



Does he paint your toe nails too


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i think i know why





jwwb2000 said:


>



Is somebody getting some?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Does he paint your toe nails too


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>





You are too sweet


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> Is somebody getting some?





Yeah right


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Yeah right



Me either, hubby doesn't want my sick cooties


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> You are too sweet


No Im not...


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> Me either, hubby doesn't want my sick cooties




And you would be a fool to believe the yeah right


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> And you would be a fool to believe the yeah right


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> No Im not...


youre not sweet, but thats good, i dont like it sweet


----------



## kelb

Morning!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Morning!





wait you are not just now getting up are you


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> wait you are not just now getting up are you



 I WISH!!
I'm just getting into the office. Its a travel day for me today.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i think i know why



yeah.  this morning she was like "i'm happy but i don't know why" and i was like...bull####!  even i know the answer to that one!  

today has sucked!  that is all.


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> yeah.  this morning she was like "i'm happy but i don't know why" and i was like...bull####!  even i know the answer to that one!
> 
> today has sucked!  that is all.



wait, were you and her


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> wait, were you and her




Now that is a negative ghost rider


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Morning!


----------



## Black-Francis

tyky said:


> wait, were you and her



I think they have.....


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Now that is a negative ghost rider





I figured that after I reread Beta's post, if it were true he would be having a good day too


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


>



Morning!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Morning!



Are you working Friday night?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Are you working Friday night?



Nope. Battery is playing at the S-hole Hulas So I'm headed there. I have been DYING to see them!!!!!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Nope. Battery is playing at the S-hole Hulas So I'm headed there. I have been DYING to see them!!!!!



I forgot. I did read that somewhere. What kind of music do they play?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I forgot. I did read that somewhere. What kind of music do they play?



Its an all Metallica cover band!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Its an all Metallica cover band!



Really? What time are you picking me up then?


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Its an all Metallica cover band!



I just saw that film/documentary Some Kind of Monster about them.....It was pretty good......


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Really? What time are you picking me up then?


You are a litttttllleeee out of the way lol



Black-Francis said:


> I just saw that film/documentary Some Kind of Monster about them.....It was pretty good......



I love Metallica... well Old Metallica, Ride the Lighting, Puppets, Justice ROCKIN!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> You are a litttttllleeee out of the way lol


Ok, I'll pick you up on my way down there. Is that better?


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> You are a litttttllleeee out of the way lol
> 
> 
> 
> I love Metallica... well Old Metallica, Ride the Lighting, Puppets, Justice ROCKIN!



But Robert Trujillo is the best bass player they have ever had....


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> You are a litttttllleeee out of the way lol
> 
> 
> 
> I love Metallica... well Old Metallica, Ride the Lighting, Puppets, Justice ROCKIN!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> But Robert Trujillo is the best bass player they have ever had....



Hmm You should hear Cliff Burton. He was really talented.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Hmm You should hear Cliff Burton. He was really talented.



Trujillo is much better, in my opinion......


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Trujillo is much better, in my opinion......



I wonder how they would be if Burton didnt die. Amazing I'm sure.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> I wonder how they would be if Burton didnt die. Amazing I'm sure.



I'm sure....he was only in his mid-twenties....


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I'm sure....he was only in his mid-twenties....



He looked like he was in his late 40's


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> He looked like he was in his late 40's


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> I think they have.....



You are getting some false information.


----------



## 4d2008

sofaking tired.


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> You are getting some false information.



It's called a joke, retard....


----------



## NYCityGirl




----------



## tyky

NYCityGirl said:


>





4d let you out again huh, I guess he should since he is getting married now


----------



## NYCityGirl

tyky said:


> 4d let you out again huh, I guess he should since he is getting married now



  wow I can't belive you remembered that. That was a long time ago. Like 18,000 posts ago.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> 4d let you out again huh, I guess he should since he is getting married now


 mine mine mine


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> mine mine mine



No he's ours just like kelb is ours and my daughter is ours.


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> 4d let you out again huh, I guess he should since he is getting married now


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> wow I can't belive you remembered that. That was a long time ago. Like 18,000 posts ago.


I didnt feed you for how long!!!!! How the hell did you make it outta the closet and live!!! 


kvj21075 said:


> mine mine mine


ummmmmm well, I guess its ok you look inside the closet now. 



rich70 said:


> No he's ours just like kelb is ours and my daughter is ours.


daddy can I have a raise? OR YOU can pay for our wedding.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I didnt feed you for how long!!!!! How the hell did you make it outta the closet and live!!!
> 
> ummmmmm well, I guess its ok you look inside the closet now.
> 
> daddy can I have a raise? OR YOU can pay for our wedding.


did u keep her in your closet or trunk??


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> did u keep her in your closet or trunk??


for a little bit... Then the two asian boys were put in the trunk... 



:note to self... dump car in the bay tonight:



So.... not having much luck on airline tickets. Cheapest so far is 300  cant find those other prices anymore.


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> I figured that after I reread Beta's post, if it were true he would be having a good day too






kelb said:


> Nope. Battery is playing at the S-hole Hulas So I'm headed there. I have been DYING to see them!!!!!


OOOOO IM THERE!



4d2008 said:


> for a little bit... Then the two asian boys were put in the trunk...
> 
> 
> 
> :note to self... dump car in the bay tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> So.... not having much luck on airline tickets. Cheapest so far is 300  cant find those other prices anymore.


where ya headin??


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> where ya headin??


Home... to torture KVF with kids


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Home... to torture KVF with kids


   warn them i bite    well... your oldest might like that


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Home... to torture KVF with kids



  I bet your boys are bigger than her


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I bet your boys are bigger than her


only one- and the middle child and i weigh the same- but i am definetly taking down the 7 yr old 

but i heard his moms cat is bigger than me


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> only one- and the middle child and i weigh the same- but i am definetly taking down the 7 yr old
> 
> but i heard his moms cat is bigger than me



  well have fun


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> I bet your boys are bigger than her



:snort:


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> well have fun


they have some beautiful mixed basset hounds in WA, im going to try and convince him that we should bring one home 


i love being a pain in his butt


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> *OOOOO IM THERE!*
> 
> where ya headin??



 I am soooo excited


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> they have some beautiful mixed basset hounds in WA, im going to try and convince him that we should bring one home
> 
> 
> *i love being a pain in his butt*


I know....


----------



## jwwb2000

Well what do you know...I'm in another great mood.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Well what do you know...I'm in another great mood.


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww i know what happened!!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww i know what happened!!!!


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Well what do you know...I'm in another great mood.



rub it in why don't ya, dang I hafta get rid of this cold


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Home... to torture KVF with kids


are you sure you wanna do that before she's trapped?  she might run screaming in the other direction!!!



kvj21075 said:


> only one- and the middle child and i weigh the same- but i am definetly taking down the 7 yr old
> 
> but i heard his moms cat is bigger than me






kelb said:


> I am soooo excited


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> rub it in why don't ya, dang I hafta get rid of this cold




I'm just in a good mood overall.  The other is just a bonus


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm just in a good mood overall.  The other is just a bonus



I need some of that mood. I'm in a CRAPPY mood


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I need some of that mood. I'm in a CRAPPY mood


ill fix you later


----------



## rich70

Morning peeps!


----------



## jen8753

rich70 said:


> Morning peeps!


----------



## rich70

jen8753 said:


>



Whats up honey?


----------



## jen8753

rich70 said:


> Whats up honey?



Not too much...just another boring day in Jennysburg
What about you?


----------



## Kitten143

Wf?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## 4d2008

STUPID PLANE TICKET SEARCHING DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!!


----------



## rich70

jen8753 said:


> Not too much...just another boring day in Jennysburg
> What about you?



Not much here either. Just waiting for 5:00 to come so I can get outta here. So how is it up the road?


----------



## jen8753

rich70 said:


> Not much here either. Just waiting for 5:00 to come so I can get outta here. So how is it up the road?



It's different, but not all that bad, I suppose. I miss Leonardtown though!


----------



## rich70

jen8753 said:


> It's different, but not all that bad, I suppose. I miss Leonardtown though!



You miss it because you're so far away from me now don't ya.


----------



## Beta84

jen8753 said:


> It's different, but not all that bad, I suppose. I miss Leonardtown though!


----------



## jen8753

Beta84 said:


>



 Shalom!


----------



## jen8753

rich70 said:


> You miss it because you're so far away from me now don't ya.



Actually it's the water I miss most. And ABC...


----------



## rich70

jen8753 said:


> Actually it's the water I miss most. And ABC...



And I thought you missed me


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> STUPID PLANE TICKET SEARCHING DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



Where ya going?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



BTW your quote is f'ed up!

So you want her to live with the pain without you.. so mean!


----------



## jen8753

rich70 said:


> And I thought you missed me





Well, maybe a little


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Where ya going?


Washington


kelb said:


> BTW your quote is f'ed up!
> 
> So you want her to live with the pain without you.. so mean!


Im an azz I guess. :shrug:


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Washington
> 
> Im an azz I guess. :shrug:



Maybe I'm just bitter still. 

Are you bringing me someting special tonight?


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> You miss it because you're so far away from me now don't ya.



One of these days you are going to get a bite......keep fishin' bro!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Maybe I'm just bitter still.
> 
> Are you bringing me someting special tonight?


 geeze if youre going to be a wh$re dont lay it out here in the open infront of me!


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> One of these days you are going to get a bite......keep fishin' bro!!



I have to since you stole kelb from me.


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> One of these days you are going to get a bite......keep fishin' bro!!






kvj21075 said:


> geeze if youre going to be a wh$re dont lay it out here in the open infront of me!


 You are bringing it also!



rich70 said:


> I have to since you stole kelb from me.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> You are bringing it also!



Why did I get the  face. You said that BF is your new man. And you kicked me to the curb.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Why did I get the  face. You said that BF is your new man. And you *kicked *me to the curb.



Funny word  Huh BF?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Funny word  Huh BF?


----------



## kvj21075

i just got our plane tickets


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i just got our plane tickets


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


thats really mean, im reporting your post


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> thats really mean, im reporting your post





and YOU ROCK!!!!!!!! 

​


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> i just got our plane tickets



I, I, I, me, me, me.....


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> and YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!
> 
> ​



now i have to figure out how to be nice to kids 



Black-Francis said:


> I, I, I, me, me, me.....



want to come over KelBs tonight for wine and ANTM???


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> BTW your quote is f'ed up!
> 
> So you want her to live with the pain without you.. so mean!



better yet, if she lives to 100 and he lives to 100 minus 1 day, she'll be alone without him for some 20 years


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> ANTM???



 Ass Napkin Tucking Manipulation?


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Ass Napkin Tucking Manipulation?


uhmmmmm i cant cause im engaged, but im sure KelB would be all for it!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> thats really mean, im reporting your post





4d2008 said:


> and YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!
> 
> [CENTERCENTER]



normally you would just spank me 





j/k


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> now i have to figure out how to be nice to kids


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Ass Napkin Tucking Manipulation?


Azz Nose To Mouth.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Azz Nuggets To Mouth.



fixed


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> fixed



Dingleberry Dynasty


----------



## tyky

Black-Francis said:


> Dingleberry Dynasty






ick


----------



## toppick08

Mornin' folks......later, folks


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> Mornin' folks......later, folks


Tree hugger


----------



## Kitten143

Morning.... 


How is everyone doing?


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Tree hugger







Kitten143 said:


> Morning....
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing?



 SingerLady



tyky said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000

Hey kvf....I <3 u!


 to the rest of ya.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Hey kvf....I <3 u!
> 
> 
> to the rest of ya.


warning: reminders dont always work lol. look at 4D


----------



## Beta84

hi there!


----------



## rich70




----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> warning: reminders dont always work lol. look at 4D




  I know.


----------



## kvj21075

one of my co workers gave me a dark chocolate bunny yesterday..... the head is just about gone


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> one of my co workers gave me a dark chocolate bunny yesterday..... the head is just about gone



head before azz is always good


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> head before azz is always good


 i dont participate in ATM


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i dont participate in ATM



  me either only on a chocolate bunny


----------



## kvj21075

omg this Count CHocula cereal is soooooooooooooooooooo friggin good


----------



## 4d2008

:ring ring:

me: Hey baby.
K: Where are my keys? 
me: In your car. I started it for you. 
K: 



If you were planning on leaving 30 minutes later then normal you shoulda said something to me


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> :ring ring:
> 
> me: Hey baby.
> K: Where are my keys?
> me: In your car. I started it for you.
> K:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were planning on leaving 30 minutes later then normal you shoulda said something to me



  that sucks, hope she still had gas


psst...remote start automatically cuts off after 10 minutes


----------



## 4d2008

i do feel bad cause Im sure she was in a panic trying to find the keys but it is funny too


----------



## toppick08

morning peeps...I'm sore........


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :ring ring:
> 
> me: Hey baby.
> K: Where are my keys?
> me: In your car. I started it for you.
> K:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were planning on leaving 30 minutes later then normal you shoulda said something to me



well- u know i leave around 615-620 i called you at 627- after looking for my keys for about 5 minutes- so really i was only leaving two minutes late. u started my car before 6.  but thank you it was really thoughtful 



tyky said:


> that sucks, hope she still had gas
> 
> 
> psst...remote start automatically cuts off after 10 minutes



thats the thing i didnt get gas last night cause my car said i had 120 miles till i needed to get gas- my round trip is exactly 120 miles, now i have to hope i can get through the ghetto with out having to get gas 



toppick08 said:


> morning peeps...I'm sore........



teeheehee- im sore too


----------



## toppick08

Well peeps.......later.


----------



## whome20603




----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


>



 You working at the stadium for tomorrow nights game?


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> You working at the stadium for tomorrow nights game?



Yep and tonight's. Are you going tomorrow? I worked last night too and I'm exhausted.


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Yep and tonight's. Are you going tomorrow? I worked last night too and I'm exhausted.



Yep I'm going tomorrow. What part do you work at? I'll come by and say hi.

I heard they lost last night. Is that right?


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Yep I'm going tomorrow. What part do you work at? I'll come by and say hi.
> 
> I heard they lost last night. Is that right?



Well last night they had me on draft (and wine) by the food area but I *think* they're going to send me down by the playground and smoking area (which ironically are right next to each other) at a beer tub (beer/water/soda) but I'm not really sure. I'll let you know if I find out today but I'll definitely be at one of those two areas. Are you bringing your little lady with you?

Honestly, I don't know who won. I was so busy


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Well last night they had me on draft (and wine) by the food area but I *think* they're going to send me down by the playground and smoking area (which ironically are right next to each other) at a beer tub (beer/water/soda) but I'm not really sure. I'll let you know if I find out today but I'll definitely be at one of those two areas. Are you bringing your little lady with you?
> 
> Honestly, I don't know who won. I was so busy



Yea she is coming with me. So you know we'll be at the playground most of the time. So if you're working the beer tub, does that mean I get free beer?


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Yea she is coming with me. So you know we'll be at the playground most of the time. So if you're working the beer tub, does that mean I get free beer?



Hehe, as long as nobody's watching you can have a beer _and_ a water or soda dollface 

BUT it's harder for me to do that at the draft stand because the cops stand there with me


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Hehe, as long as nobody's watching you can have a beer _and_ a water or soda dollface
> 
> BUT it's harder for me to do that at the draft stand because the cops stand there with me



Well since I'll have my little one with me, I'll only be drinking water. 

But she might like a beer.


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Well since I'll have my little one with me, I'll only be drinking water.
> 
> But she might like a beer.



Oh my


----------



## MJ

When is the next get together? I'm free on Thursday.


----------



## 4d2008

coffee night?


----------



## MJ

4d2008 said:


> coffee night?




Hmmm.... I was hoping for something a little stronger than coffee.


----------



## 4d2008

I think next Thursday actually IS suppose to be a  thing. But I dont know if  wants it put out in the open or not :shrug: not my thing.


----------



## MJ

4d2008 said:


> I think next Thursday actually IS suppose to be a  thing. But I dont know if  wants it put out in the open or not :shrug: not my thing.



You probably should have pm'd that info then.  

I will hunt  down.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I think next Thursday actually IS suppose to be a  thing. But I dont know if  wants it put out in the open or not :shrug: not my thing.


----------



## kvj21075

MJ said:


> Hmmm.... I was hoping for something a little stronger than coffee.


orgy? :shrug:


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I think next Thursday actually IS suppose to be a  thing. But I dont know if  wants it put out in the open or not :shrug: not my thing.



I might actually try to come for that 

but it is a skool nite


----------



## MJ

kvj21075 said:


> orgy? :shrug:



I'm more of a one on one kinda girl, but y'all have fun.


----------



## 4d2008

Sofa King Bored.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Sofa King Bored.



go play your drums...while the rest of us work


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> go play your drums...while the rest of us work


​


----------



## kvj21075

im nto really working, im addicted to backgammon


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> ​


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


Im still at work
Not playing


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Im still at work
> Not playing



hitting your desk with 2 pencils still counts as playing


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> hitting your desk with 2 pencils still counts as playing


 STALKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​


----------



## kelb

I'm home


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> STALKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## somdfunguy

Ocho


----------



## rich70




----------



## frozenrain




----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


>


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## tyky




----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


>


----------



## getbent

It is sooo freaking  right now.  No central air, window units in the garage and we live upstairs (apt).  I might have to go sleep with the dog in the garage.  Anywho.... carry on.


----------



## FireBrand

frozenrain said:


>


Hey FR, I bought a 2005 Jag S type R and I love it !!!


----------



## catlingirl

Dang this is a long freakin' post has there been another longer than this one?


----------



## 4d2008

Its a Monday.  

I think I should lay low today. I can feel a  coming on easily today. Maybe its PMS.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Its a Monday.
> 
> I think I should lay low today. I can feel a  coming on easily today. Maybe its PMS.


----------



## GypsyQueen

catlingirl said:


> Dang this is a long freakin' post has there been another longer than this one?



I dont see a long post.  :shrug:



4d2008 said:


> Its a Monday.
> 
> I think I should lay low today. I can feel a  coming on easily today. Maybe its PMS.



 Feel better. -


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Its a Monday.
> 
> I think I should lay low today. I can feel a  coming on easily today. Maybe its PMS.



uh oh



GypsyQueen said:


> I dont see a long post.  :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better. -


----------



## rich70




----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> uh oh



  Hey girl



rich70 said:


>



sup homie


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> sup homie


Morning. How's it going?


----------



## GypsyQueen

rich70 said:


> Morning. How's it going?



Gooooood....how are you?


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> Gooooood....how are you?



I'm good. Just waitin' for 5:00. It's awful quiet in here today.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I'm good. Just waitin' for 5:00. It's awful quiet in here today.


help us come up with ides for our reception hall location


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> help us come up with ides for our reception hall location



Where's the ceremony taking place?


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Where's the ceremony taking place?


the ceremony will be at the hall lol

but we are looking at abotu 100 people, and it has to let us use our own caterer and allow alcohol.

it would be nice if the outside also had some area to get married outside and then party inside.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> help us come up with ides for our reception hall location



I can do that. I'll get back to you on that. So who is the flower girl gonna be


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> the ceremony will be at* the hall *lol
> .



Elks Lodge


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Where's the ceremony taking place?



It was great seeing you on Friday night.    We had a good time there.


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> So who is the flower girl gonna be



You Rich!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> You Rich!!!! Congratulations!!



Don't be jealous Because you wern't asked.


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> the ceremony will be at the hall lol
> 
> but we are looking at abotu 100 people, and it has to let us use our own caterer and allow alcohol.
> 
> it would be nice if the outside also had some area to get married outside and then party inside.





Oh, you asked for "reception" hall so I thought you had another place for the "ceremony"...like a church. We're looking for a place where we can do both too. We went to the Newton White Mansion this weekend and...ehhh, it's not for us. It's beautiful but it just didn't feel right. Not to mention they didn't have anything for next May and not much until next October (though I think they did have some dates for this fall/winter which is what you're looking for right?) We've got other appointments lined up over the next couple weeks so we'll see :fingerscrossed:

What kind of places are you looking into?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> :shrug:quote]
> Its your little one unless you say no.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I can do that. I'll get back to you on that. So who is the flower girl gonna be



seriosuly- our little girl!



Black-Francis said:


> Elks Lodge



where and whats that?



Black-Francis said:


> You Rich!!!! Congratulations!!



lol



rich70 said:


> Don't be jealous Because you wern't asked.



we would want Black Francis in our wedding but he wont come 



whome20603 said:


> Oh, you asked for "reception" hall so I thought you had another place for the "ceremony"...like a church. We're looking for a place where we can do both too. We went to the Newton White Mansion this weekend and...ehhh, it's not for us. It's beautiful but it just didn't feel right. Not to mention they didn't have anything for next May and not much until next October (though I think they did have some dates for this fall/winter which is what you're looking for right?) We've got other appointments lined up over the next couple weeks so we'll see :fingerscrossed:
> 
> What kind of places are you looking into?



u have a website or pricing for Newton??

well we were looknig at summerseat, greenwell, and sotterly, but it wont accomodate so many people all inside if the weathers bad, so now we are looking into the newer izaak walton near waldorf (which i know is nice) and the st marys higher education center (looks beautiful and hasa place to get married outside) still lots to look into, btu want to book it soon.


----------



## kvj21075

found website for Newton! and Wow! beautiful!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> seriosuly- our little girl!
> 
> 
> 
> where and whats that?
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> we would want Black Francis in our wedding but he wont come
> 
> 
> 
> u have a website or pricing for Newton??
> 
> well we were looknig at summerseat, greenwell, and sotterly, but it wont accomodate so many people all inside if the weathers bad, so now we are looking into the newer izaak walton near waldorf (which i know is nice) and the st marys higher education center (looks beautiful and hasa place to get married outside) still lots to look into, btu want to book it soon.



Have you looked into the JT Daughtery Conf Center or Hampton Inn, or even Hilton Garden Inn is Solomons, Holiday Inn etc...

I know the Holiday Inn in Solomons is on the water so they may have somewhere outside for a ceremony maybe over looking the water.  I have been to many wedding receptions there and they seemed nice, I don't know about allowing your own caterers tho...

Also Hollywood FD or Lexington Park FD have large places, I think Bay District may also


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> It was great seeing you on Friday night.    We had a good time there.



Good seeing you too. I didn't get to see much of the game again and actually left early because it wasn't that busy.


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> found website for Newton! and Wow! beautiful!



The prices are actually on the website OH and the mansion decorates in December so that would save on some of the cost. You actually get to rent the entire mansion and they have both bridal and groom's suites for everyone to get ready in.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Have you looked into the JT Daughtery Conf Center or Hampton Inn, or even Hilton Garden Inn is Solomons, Holiday Inn etc...
> 
> I know the Holiday Inn in Solomons is on the water so they may have somewhere outside for a ceremony maybe over looking the water.  I have been to many wedding receptions there and they seemed nice, I don't know about allowing your own caterers tho...
> 
> Also Hollywood FD or Lexington Park FD have large places, I think Bay District may also


i really like the bay district one! i dont want to get married in a hotel  seems impersonal to me.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> rich70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :shrug:quote]
> Its your little one unless you say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvj21075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriosuly- our little girl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be honored if you two wanted her in your wedding. But she's gonna have to meet you two a few hundred more times to get used to you. As you could probably tell from the last time you saw her, she's a little shy.
Click to expand...


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Good seeing you too. I didn't get to see much of the game again and actually left early because it wasn't that busy.



Well they lost 10-6. But they won Saturday night.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> 4d2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be honored if you two wanted her in your wedding. But she's gonna have to meet you two a few hundred more times to get used to you. As you could probably tell from the last time you saw her, she's a little shy.
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner this week? :shrug:
Click to expand...


----------



## kelb




----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


>



Now on stage...KELBALICIOUS, bow chica wow wow 




Sorry, I don't know where that came from, hehe...


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Now on stage...KELBALICIOUS, bow chica wow wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't know where that came from, hehe...



is this the stage i have to get naked on?


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> rich70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner this week? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could do that. I'll have her Tues and Thurs and then this weekend too.
Click to expand...


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> is this the stage i have to get naked on?



It's your stage girl so do what you do if that's what you do, I promise not to judge you too much


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> We could do that. I'll have her Tues and Thurs and then this weekend too.


well when KVF chimes back in we will find out what day is good for her. I choose Thursday myself.


off topic.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> well when KVF chimes back in we will find out what day is good for her. I choose Thursday myself.
> 
> 
> off topic.



I'd rather do Thursday too.


----------



## kvj21075

whats with all the  and


----------



## MJ

4d2008 said:


> well when KVF chimes back in we will find out what day is good for her. I choose Thursday myself.
> 
> 
> off topic.



I thought you guys were busy on Thursday.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> whats with all the  and


my head 



rich70 said:


> I'd rather do Thursday too.


Thursday it is.. now we just need a time n place.


MJ said:


> I thought you guys were busy on Thursday.


Not for dinner.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> my head
> 
> 
> Thursday it is.. now we just need a time n place.
> Not for dinner.



How about Berts? My daughter loves that place.


----------



## kvj21075

whats thursday?


oh and also theres some type of carnival at the st marys fair grounds  richs girl might want to . you know, cause his little has to go, she wants to go on some rides, and eat food.... yeh


----------



## SOMDfungirl

4d2008 said:


> *my head *
> 
> 
> Thursday it is.. now we just need a time n place.
> Not for dinner.



If I had a head like that, mine would hurt too


----------



## kvj21075

he has a beautiful head!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> my head
> 
> 
> Thursday it is.. now we just need a time n place.
> Not for dinner.



what time are you going to  on Thursday, I know your not going for dinner...I am going to see if I can work it out, baseball and gymnastics on Thursdays so it may not happen


----------



## GypsyQueen

SOMDfungirl said:


> If I had a head like that, mine would hurt too



You are just too cool!


----------



## MJ

4d2008 said:


> Not for dinner.


----------



## SOMDfungirl

GypsyQueen said:


> You are just too cool!



You are like everyones litle bodyguard aincha? soooo cute...


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> whats thursday?
> 
> 
> oh and also theres some type of carnival at the st marys fair grounds  richs girl might want to . you know, cause his little has to go, she wants to go on some rides, and eat food.... yeh



Huh?


----------



## GypsyQueen

SOMDfungirl said:


> You are like everyones litle bodyguard aincha? soooo cute...



No, im just stalking you.


----------



## SOMDfungirl

GypsyQueen said:


> No, im just stalking you.



such a cute lil tuff girl!


----------



## SOMDfungirl

rich70 said:


> Huh?



Don't worry sweetheart. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Huh?


ugh, i want to go to the carnival


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> ugh, i want to go to the carnival






and i'm going to paint the room this week.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> ugh, i want to go to the carnival



So lets go. Our daughter would like that. As long as the weather is good.


----------



## 4d2008

so dinner is out and now we are going to the carnival Thursday?


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> so dinner is out and now we are going to the carnival Thursday?



I have no ideal. I'm just along for the ride.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> so dinner is out and now we are going to the carnival Thursday?





rich70 said:


> I have no ideal. I'm just along for the ride.



You people and your plans


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> I have no ideal. I'm just along for the ride.


This is going to be a long ride I think. 


kelb said:


> You people and your plans


:shrug: try planning a wedding with us.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> This is going to be a long ride I think.
> 
> :shrug: try planning a wedding with us.



I'm going back to FC to change my vote to "never going to make it to the alter"


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'm going back to FC to change my vote to "never going to make it to the alter"


omg girl 

i never said we had to cancel dinner- mom just said there was some type of carnival going on. we can still do dinner thursday since i have no info on the carnival.


----------



## 4d2008

So dinner at 6? on Thursday at that place that Rich mentioned and then Carnival if we find out more info :shrug: sounds like a plan.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I'm going back to FC to change my vote to "never going to make it to the alter"


​


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> ​


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> ​


and when was it ok to be sexual with KelB???!!!???!!!  bad!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> and when was it ok to be sexual with KelB???!!!???!!!  bad!


Those were not happy time smacks.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Those were not happy time smacks.


oh....... cause you never smack me like that...... we have a normal healthy relationship


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> and when was it ok to be sexual with KelB???!!!???!!!  bad!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> and when was it ok to be sexual with KelB???!!!???!!!  bad!





4d2008 said:


> Those were not happy time smacks.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


i had an appletini for the first time over the weekend  it was delicious! and i think i will be making them for ANTM night!


----------



## GypsyQueen

SOMDfungirl said:


> such a cute lil tuff girl!



Thank you!    You are kinda cute for a MPD.


----------



## 4d2008

Im not going to drink for a week starting today and no caffeine for a week starting tomorrow. Lets see how that works out.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i had an appletini for the first time over the weekend  it was delicious! and i think i will be making them for ANTM night!



Where did you get one of those?

They are soooo easy to make.


4d2008 said:


> Im not going to drink for a week starting today and no caffeine for a week starting tomorrow. Lets see how that works out.



How are you going to handle an entire night of me and KVJ and Big eyes without drinking? You should start that on thursday!


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Thank you!    You are kinda cute for a MPD.



should i even ask you this week- youre starting to act like Black-Francis



4d2008 said:


> Im not going to drink for a week starting today and no caffeine for a week starting tomorrow. Lets see how that works out.



why would you do that?  youre going to be soooooo mean!



kelb said:


> Where did you get one of those?
> 
> They are soooo easy to make.
> 
> 
> How are you going to handle an entire night of me and KVJ and Big eyes without drinking? You should start that on thursday!




Moms- i know theyre easy to make but ive never had them, and when i said im going to make them-  i do mean pour it out of the premade stuff


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> How are you going to handle an entire night of me and KVJ and Big eyes without drinking? You should start that on thursday!


I didnt say anything about me stopping the crack.



kvj21075 said:


> why would you do that? youre going to be soooooo mean!


If I want off the smokes I have to get off other things first.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> should i even ask you this week- youre starting to act like Black-Francis
> 
> 
> 
> why would you do that?  youre going to be soooooo mean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moms- i know theyre easy to make but ive never had them, and when i said im going to make them-  i do mean pour it out of the premade stuff



You brought home your moms appletini?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I didnt say anything about me stopping the *crack*.
> 
> 
> If I want off the smokes I have to get off other things first.



That explains A LOT!


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> should i even ask you this week- youre starting to act like Black-Francis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What time?
Click to expand...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I didnt say anything about me stopping the crack.
> 
> 
> If I want off the smokes I have to get off other things first.



u never told me that. cant u just cut back on the drinking?

actually im fine with that- we all have a new DD 



kelb said:


> You brought home your moms appletini?



no- i drank it at moms



GypsyQueen said:


> kvj21075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i even ask you this week- youre starting to act like Black-Francis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the show starts at seven but we usually meet up a little eralier depending if we make dinner or what not.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> u never told me that. cant u just cut back on the drinking?
> 
> actually im fine with that- we all have a new DD
> 
> 
> 
> no- i drank it at moms
> 
> 
> 
> GypsyQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvj21075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i even ask you this week- youre starting to act like Black-Francis
> 
> 
> the show starts at seven but we usually meet up a little eralier depending if we make dinner or what not.
> 
> 
> 
> You and your plans.. its starts at 8  whos house this week?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> kvj21075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> u never told me that. cant u just cut back on the drinking?
> 
> actually im fine with that- we all have a new DD
> 
> 
> 
> no- i drank it at moms
> 
> 
> 
> GypsyQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and your plans.. its starts at 8  whos house this week?
> 
> 
> 
> i meant 8! im just stupid. well, it was yours last weekend, and we are staying at my place tonight- so his place tomorrow- so my place weds!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> So dinner at 6? on Thursday at that place that Rich mentioned and then Carnival if we find out more info :shrug: sounds like a plan.



Sounds like a plan. See kelb, we can make plans.


----------



## kvj21075

hmmmm apparently its a circus!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmm apparently its a circus!!!!!!!



You need to go shopping with my daughter and me to help me pick out some summer clothes for her. I always end up picking out some funky stuff for her.


----------



## kvj21075

awwwwww lol- i dont work this weekend so maybe we can meet up sometime... then go to the circus!


----------



## kvj21075

The New! Cole Brothers Circus - The world's largest circus under the big top!


----------



## kvj21075

Cole Bros. Circus


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> Cole Bros. Circus



G-H-E-T-T-O


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> G-H-E-T-T-O


i like the circus tho...... im not inviting you to my wedding now!


----------



## 4d2008

In 5 minutes I found out we are going to the circus this weekend. shopping with rich. having atm night at kvfs house and buying a house in september... and kvj hasnt mentioned 1 bit of this to me yet. 

I can never leave the forums if I want to stay informed.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> In 5 minutes I found out we are going to the circus this weekend. shopping with rich. having atm night at kvfs house and buying a house in september... and kvj hasnt mentioned 1 bit of this to me yet.
> 
> I can never leave the forums if I want to stay informed.





You better catch up


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> In 5 minutes I found out we are going to the circus this weekend. shopping with rich. having atm night at kvfs house and buying a house in september... and kvj hasnt mentioned 1 bit of this to me yet.
> 
> I can never leave the forums if I want to stay informed.


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> In 5 minutes I found out we are going to the circus this weekend. shopping with rich. having atm night at kvfs house and buying a house in september... and kvj hasnt mentioned 1 bit of this to me yet.
> 
> I can never leave the forums if I want to stay informed.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> In 5 minutes I found out we are going to the circus this weekend. shopping with rich. having atm night at kvfs house and buying a house in september... and kvj hasnt mentioned 1 bit of this to me yet.
> 
> I can never leave the forums if I want to stay informed.


i didnt know all of this either  other than maybe shopping with rich


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i didnt know all of this either  other than maybe shopping with rich



Were you high on cream cheese when you were posting earlier?


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Were you high on cream cheese when you were posting earlier?


no- i never siad we were buying a house, we CANT go to the circus, andi said nothing about ATM night- i will NOT participate in ATM, nor will it be held at my house, but KelB and Gypsy might come over my house for ANTM.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> no- i never siad we were buying a house, we CANT go to the circus, andi said nothing about ATM night- i will NOT participate in ATM, nor will it be held at my house, but KelB and Gypsy might come over my house for ANTM.



You are NASTY!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i didnt know all of this either  other than maybe shopping with rich


well someone was on your account cause its all in your previous posts.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> You are NASTY!!!!!!!


wh yam i nasty?????? i said there will be NO- I REPEAT- NO- atm at my house, only ANTM, PErvD's the nasty one


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> well someone was on your account cause its all in your previous posts.


again- i never siad we were buying a house, we CANT go to the circus, and i said nothing about ATM night- i will NOT participate in ATM, nor will it be held at my house, but KelB and Gypsy might come over my house for ANTM.


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> no- i never siad we were buying a house, we CANT go to the circus, andi said nothing about ATM night- i will NOT participate in ATM, nor will it be held at my house, but KelB and Gypsy might come over my house for ANTM.



Okay you little stinker 

I just wanted to say Cream Cheese 

What's ATM/ANTM?  (I'm confused...shut up Kelb! )


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Okay you little stinker
> 
> I just wanted to say Cream Cheese
> 
> What's ATM/ANTM?  (I'm confused...shut up Kelb! )



   

:zzzzziiipppppp:


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Okay you little stinker
> 
> I just wanted to say Cream Cheese
> 
> What's ATM/ANTM?  (I'm confused...shut up Kelb! )


teeheehee- ATM is butt to mouth lol


and ANTM= Americas Next Top Model  i know u have a far drive but if u wanted to join its wed at 8 ;o)


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> no- i never siad we were buying a house, we CANT go to the circus, andi said nothing about ATM night- i will NOT participate in ATM, nor will it be held at my house, but KelB and Gypsy might come over my house for ANTM.






How many people are coming?


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> :zzzzziiipppppp:



Hehe...



kvj21075 said:


> teeheehee- ATM is butt to mouth lol
> 
> 
> and ANTM= Americas Next Top Model  i know u have a far drive but if u wanted to join its wed at 8 ;o)



Ohhhhhh, _that _ATM 

Thanks for the invite but I think I'll have to decline, only because of the drive. I'll be there in spirit though


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> How many people are coming?



its usually just me and pervd and KVJ I got BB to come once..


----------



## RareBreed

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmm apparently its a circus!!!!!!!



There is a carnival at St Marys Fairgrounds Thurs-Sun.
Welcome to Holy Face Church!
Click on Spring Festival (upper right of page)


----------



## kvj21075

RareBreed said:


> There is a carnival at St Marys Fairgrounds Thurs-Sun.
> Welcome to Holy Face Church!
> Click on Spring Festival (upper right of page)


cool- the circus is there only tonight and tomorrow


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> its usually just me and pervd and KVJ I got BB to come once..



Oh, then who is Big eyes?


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> Oh, then who is Big eyes?



 Aarons new girlfriend


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> Aarons new girlfriend



Did KVF get to old???? Oh no!


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> Did KVF get to old???? Oh no!



she just had a b-day remember


----------



## kvj21075

:


----------



## 4d2008

Day 1 - No coffee.  <---water.

Didnt sleep well at all last night even popped a pill and still didnt go to bed till 12. Today should be fun.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Day 1 - No coffee.  <---water.
> 
> Didnt sleep well at all last night even popped a pill and still didnt go to bed till 12. Today should be fun.



you seem to be having a rough week......hope it gets better...


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> you seem to be having a rough week......hope it gets better...


 its all good in the hood. just  with a ton of things. Need to win the lottery that'll solve a few things


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> its all good in the hood. just  with a ton of things. Need to win the lottery that'll solve a few things



don't forget it helps to play the lottery if you wanna win, I seem to forget that part sometimes


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> don't forget it helps to play the lottery if you wanna win, I seem to forget that part sometimes


 NOW SOMEONE TELLS ME!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Day 1 - No coffee.  <---water.
> 
> Didnt sleep well at all last night even popped a pill and still didnt go to bed till 12. Today should be fun.


i passed right out!



but why does my butt hurt today?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i passed right out!
> 
> 
> 
> but why does my butt hurt today?



4d was probably smacking it pretending to play Rockband


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> 4d was probably smacking it pretending to play Rockband


i just hope when he plays he never tries to jam his stick into anything


----------



## GypsyQueen

Morning....


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i passed right out!
> but why does my butt hurt today?


I know you did.  and it sooooo wasnt me.  Talk to the cats.


tyky said:


> 4d was probably smacking it pretending to play Rockband






GypsyQueen said:


> Morning....


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> its all good in the hood. just  with a ton of things. Need to win the lottery that'll solve a few things




Damn!!



tyky said:


> don't forget it helps to play the lottery if you wanna win, I seem to forget that part sometimes






kvj21075 said:


> i passed right out!
> 
> 
> 
> but why does my butt hurt today?






GypsyQueen said:


> Morning....


----------



## jwwb2000

KVF.....the reminders just aren't gonna work since emotions are getting in the way.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> KVF.....the reminders just aren't gonna work since emotions are getting in the way.


keep emotions out of it.


----------



## tyky

I got to work before 9am today


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Morning....



 morning



4d2008 said:


> I know you did.


you told me to go to bed :shrug:



rich70 said:


>



wh*re 



jwwb2000 said:


> KVF.....the reminders just aren't gonna work since emotions are getting in the way.



ugh its my fault- i forgot to send them the past couple days- sorry 



4d2008 said:


> keep emotions out of it.


and look how we turned out



tyky said:


> I got to work before 9am today


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>







rich70 said:


> Damn!!




SA-LUT!!!..................  just kidding.



jwwb2000 said:


> KVF.....the reminders just aren't gonna work since emotions are getting in the way.



Hey there



kvj21075 said:


> i just hope when he plays he never tries to jam his stick into anything


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> SA-LUT!!!..................  just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there




I get no love


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I get no love


my love isnt good enough?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I get no love





kvj21075 said:


> my love isnt good enough?


Or mine!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> I get no love



Please forgive me.



Better?​


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> wh*re





GypsyQueen said:


> SA-LUT!!!..................  just kidding.


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> ugh its my fault- i forgot to send them the past couple days- sorry



Nah.....It was already too late.  I want to be sugary sweet most of the time now, don't want to go see guyliner bands unless he is with me and that has NEVER been the case.


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> my love isnt good enough?





rich70 said:


> Or mine!!



Nope, so you two better step aside.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> my love isnt good enough?





rich70 said:


> Or mine!!





GypsyQueen said:


> Please forgive me.
> 
> thewave:
> 
> Better?​



I meant from GQ


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> Nope, so you to better step aside.


----------



## 4d2008

This thread needs an enema (sp)?


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> Nope, so you to better step aside.






Damn.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> This thread needs an enema (sp)?



:shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Nope, so you two better step aside.


TWO! You big dummy!


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Please forgive me.
> 
> 
> 
> Better?​



and now im jealous....



jwwb2000 said:


> Nah.....It was already too late.  I want to be sugary sweet most of the time now, don't want to go see guyliner bands unless he is with me and that has NEVER been the case.



ewwwwww, stop being such a vagina lol


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> This thread needs an enema (sp)?







kvj21075 said:


> TWO! You big dummy!



I saw that right as i was hitting the post button.  My computer is just slow as crap, so it takes me a while to fix it.   Thank you for being so understanding.


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> and now im jealous....
> 
> 
> 
> ewwwwww, stop being such a vagina lol


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> This thread needs an enema (sp)?



No sir, that would be you.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> I saw that right as i was hitting the post button.  My computer is just slow as crap, so it takes me a while to fix it.   Thank you for being so understanding.



soooo uhmmmmm tomorrow?



jwwb2000 said:


>



you become any more mushy and girly i'll have to invite you to ANTM night, and then we can all dye our hair and paint eachothers nails and have a pillow fight, and talk about boys!....


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> soooo uhmmmmm tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> you become any more mushy and girly i'll have to invite you to ANTM night, and then we can all dye our hair and paint eachothers nails and have a pillow fight, and talk about boys!....




This is what happens when I'm completely and truely happy.  About boy talk....you so don't want me to go into that subject


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> This is what happens when I'm completely and truely happy.  About boy talk....you so don't want me to go into that subject


ill just grab my handy dandy barf bag and ill be ready to go  

im glad you are happy ;o)


----------



## kelb




----------



## 4d2008

:bitter:


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


>



Does BB not make you feel this way?

If he doesn't, then you


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> Does BB not make you feel this way?
> 
> If he doesn't, then you



I've just never been a mushy person.


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> I've just never been a mushy person.



Neither have I, until now.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I've just never been a mushy person.


niether have i :shrug: i love 4D with all my heart but im still not too mushy lol. he made a joke earlier that he was spending his time looking at wedding stuff and i was looking up motorcycles


----------



## 4d2008

Im ghey.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> niether have i :shrug: i love 4D with all my heart but im still not too mushy lol. he made a joke earlier that he was spending his time looking at wedding stuff and i was looking up motorcycles


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Im ghey.



GHEYD?


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> GHEYD?



Hey, that has a certain ring to it.......4d change your name right away...


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Hey, that has a certain ring to it.......4d change your name right away...


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Hey, that has a certain ring to it.......4d change your name right away...


On it.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I've just never been a mushy person.





Black-Francis said:


>





kelb said:


>



you are mushy


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> On it.



So what's the plan for Thursday?


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> you are mushy



I like to think that I bring out the best in her.....


----------



## 4d2008

Hey Rich. Not a clue. Think we are doing dinner at whatever place you mentioned at 6pm and then something or another lol.


----------



## kvj21075

lol- u do.


an di cant believe 4d made the GHEYd name- he mustve- unless someone else already took it


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I like to think that I bring out the best in her.....


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Hey Rich. Not a clue. Think we are doing dinner at whatever place you mentioned at 6pm and then something or another lol.



Let me know when you all get it worked out


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> lol- u do.
> 
> 
> an di cant believe 4d made the GHEYd name- he mustve- unless someone else already took it


I did :shrug:

You bring out the homo in me. 

I just want to bend you over and stick my.......

lets talk about our wedding night. did I hear you correctly last night... Im NOT getting your virginity?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I did :shrug:
> 
> You bring out the homo in me.
> 
> I just want to bend you over and stick my.......
> 
> lets talk about our wedding night. did I hear you correctly last night... Im NOT getting your virginity?


not on the wedding night  i want to be able to walk on the beaches after! im sure ill have a hard enoguh time not walking funny without the butt sex!


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> lets talk about our wedding night. did I hear you correctly last night... Im NOT getting your virginity?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Let me know when you all get it worked out


Im not being secretive or anything I just dont remember the name of the place you said lol. I came up with the time. 


kvj21075 said:


> not on the wedding night  i want to be able to walk on the beaches after! im sure ill have a hard enoguh time not walking funny without the butt sex!


:what....ever:


jwwb2000 said:


>


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Im not being secretive or anything I just dont remember the name of the place you said lol. I came up with the time.
> 
> :what....ever:



Berts in Mechanicsville.


----------



## tyky

wow you all have been busy, is it worth reading back


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> wow you all have been busy, is it worth reading back



 Is it ever?


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Is it ever?



so, I go get a pedi and 4d is now gayd


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> so, I go get a pedi and 4d is now gayd



gheyD


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> gheyD



 scuse me


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> scuse me


----------



## toppick08

man 'o man.....


----------



## jwwb2000

It's a lovely day.


----------



## toppick08

jwwb2000 said:


> It's a lovely day.





later peeps........


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> It's a lovely day.



yes it is nice, I am hoping for rain, I want this pollen to go away


----------



## kelb

UGH me too.  :AAACCHOOO:


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> yes it is nice, I am hoping for rain, I want this pollen to go away




I know the feeling with the pollen.  Ick ick ick.


----------



## Beta84

Hey all!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> Hey all!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> UGH me too.  :AAACCHOOO:


AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH swine flu virus!!!!!  stay away!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH swine flu virus!!!!!  stay away!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH swine flu virus!!!!!  stay away!!!



see you tonight!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> see you tonight!


ahhh chit- ill liquor up first- alcohol kills everything!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> ahhh chit- ill liquor up first- alcohol kills everything!!!




It doesn't kill everything.


----------



## 4d2008

Im going to get the pig flu!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im going to get the pig flu!


but youre already stuck with me


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> but youre already stuck with me


*Eternal *


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> *Eternal *



save it for your wedding day


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> save it for your wedding day


at some point we hav eto stop doing it before our wedding day  im thinking a month before. but i still want to be able to blow him.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> save it for your wedding day


Im gonna take her virginity that night


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> at some point we hav eto stop doing it before our wedding day  im thinking a month before. but i still want to be able to blow him.



A month   that is just wrong, maybe a week or five days but not a month


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Im gonna take her virginity that night



anal


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im gonna take her virginity that night



not that night! i want to be able to enjoy our wedding night 



tyky said:


> A month   that is just wrong, maybe a week or five days but not a month



:shrug: but we will both feel like virgins, we might both only last 10 seconds but it will be the best ten seconds of our lives!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> not that night! i want to be able to enjoy our wedding night


dont worry. you will enjoy the night. It wasnt a question.


----------



## kvj21075

drugging me up so u can stick it up my butt as much as you want- is not enjoyable for ME!


----------



## kvj21075

soooooo whos siggy line is about to change


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Im gonna take her virginity that night





kvj21075 said:


> drugging me up so u can stick it up my butt as much as you want- is not enjoyable for ME!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> soooooo whos siggy line is about to change



We will all be looking at you differently in November!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> drugging me up so u can stick it up my butt as much as you want- is not enjoyable for ME!


who says I dont do that now. :shrug:


kelb said:


> We will all be looking at you differently in November!


refer above.


----------



## kvj21075

im not sleeping with you anymore. i dont trust you!


----------



## 4d2008

ok.


----------



## kelb

the last 10 posts have been reported!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> the last 10 posts have been reported!


im reporting u to the.....to Homeland Security! Swine Flu bucket!


----------



## 4d2008

I hope I win then.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I hope I win then.











































nope


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## tyky

Hubby went to Dahgren this morning and he asked me if I wanted him to get me a carton of cigs and I said sure...he came back and said they were expensive there becuase they were 3.79 a pack,  I didn't tell him how much I pay here he would kill me


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Hubby went to Dahgren this morning and he asked me if I wanted him to get me a carton of cigs and I said sure...he came back and said they were expensive there becuase they were 3.79 a pack,  I didn't tell him how much I pay here he would kill me


  i need a carton


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i need a carton



sorry, but hubby has never ever ever ever bought my cigs...he hates smoking and I have never asked him to buy them...in fact I usually don't even buy them around him


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> sorry, but hubby has never ever ever ever bought my cigs...he hates smoking and I have never asked him to buy them...in fact I usually don't even buy them around him



 He would freak out if he saw this thread!!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> He would freak out if he saw this thread!!



I know, keep posting he won't go back too far LOL


----------



## kvj21075

WOW! im so glad tyky almost never ever smokes! ever! cause she loves her husbadn so much! gosh he is all she talks about!


----------



## rich70




----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> WOW! im so glad tyky almost never ever smokes! ever! cause she loves her husbadn so much! gosh he is all she talks about!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i need a carton


I just got a carton like 10 min ago :shrug:


rich70 said:


>


See ya tomorrow.


----------



## kelb




----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>






4d2008 said:


> See ya tomorrow.


Still good for 6:00? And do you know where it is?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>





Opps, that slipped.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Opps, that slipped.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I just got a carton like 10 min ago :shrug:
> 
> See ya tomorrow.



how much are they on base???


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


Thats what all your posts look like.


rich70 said:


> Still good for 6:00? And do you know where it is?


KVF does 


tyky said:


> how much are they on base???


55 for Marlboro


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Thats what all your posts look like.
> 
> KVF does
> 
> 55 for Marlboro


----------



## kvj21075

cheaper in Va- and they taste better 





im soooooo excited- im looking into mine and 4ds marriage gift to eachother


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> cheaper in Va- and they taste better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im soooooo excited- im looking into mine and 4ds marriage gift to eachother



what will that be


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Thats what all your posts look like.



thats ok- thats all i hear coming out of her mouth when she talks to me, im just staring at her boobs and i nod my head every once and awhile.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>



sorry 


FYI, Bigeyes is GONE... TONIGHT!!!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> what will that be


guess


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> guess



anal lube

tattoos

ummm I give up


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> cheaper in Va- and they taste better
> 
> im soooooo excited- im looking into mine and 4ds marriage gift to eachother


sooooooooo awesome 



kvj21075 said:


> thats ok- thats all i hear coming out of her mouth when she talks to me, im just staring at her boobs and i nod my head every once and awhile.


thats funny. I do the same with you :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> anal lube
> 
> tattoos
> 
> ummm I give up


wow... you are good...


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> wow... you are good...



well what is it???????????????????????


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> well what is it???????????????????????


a tattoo of anal ease on the small of my back.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> anal lube
> 
> tattoos
> 
> ummm I give up



anal lube no! well..... not anytime soon!



4d2008 said:


> sooooooooo awesome
> 
> 
> thats funny. I do the same with you :shrug:



i love you! 

i hope u dont think i hear anything u say when  youre naked 





tyky said:


> well what is it???????????????????????



maybe we can show everyone at the engagement party


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> a tattoo of anal ease on the small of my back.





maybe she could get that, guys with azz antlers is a


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> maybe she could get that, guys with azz antlers is a


but but but butt butt I want that tattoo


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> *but but but butt butt* I want that tattoo



how appropriate 

just pick a different place for it


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> thats ok- thats all i hear coming out of her mouth when she talks to me, im just staring at her boobs and i nod my head every once and awhile.






4d2008 said:


> sorry
> 
> 
> FYI, Bigeyes is GONE... TONIGHT!!!




Amenya


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> how appropriate
> 
> just pick a different place for it


thats what im thinking- this discussion is more of a fight club location convo


----------



## kelb

I am pleased to present...

http://forums.somd.com/fight-club/177427-anal-tattoos.html#post3727654


----------



## 4d2008

:bitter prudes : the whole lot of ya.  <---- caffeine free


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>





I am going to bring the swine back to you tomorrow.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> I am going to bring the swine back to you tomorrow.



You coming back to town tomorrow?


----------



## GypsyQueen

Oh my god...what a long day...somebody shoot me...please.


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> Oh my god...what a long day...somebody shoot me...please.



apparantly if you come watch antm you will die so...


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> apparantly if you come watch antp you will die so...



I know, i know, i suck at life......


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> I know, i know, i suck at life......



no no no... dn said that .. oh nevermind.. it wasnt a shot at you.. it was at him!


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> no no no... dn said that .. oh nevermind.. it wasnt a shot at you.. it was at him!



No you hate me :dramaqueen:  .....


.... I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> You coming back to town tomorrow?



Yup.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Yup.



Cool. Let me know.


----------



## kelb

Gtmustang88 said:


> Yup.



If you are coming from NY or Mexico were are not interested


----------



## Beta84

busy day in here.  i wanna kno what the engagement present is


----------



## Gtmustang88

kelb said:


> If you are coming from NY or Mexico were are not interested



San Diego, close enough to mexico. I will be known as "that guy" who brings the swine to dc.


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## toppick08

cemetery day....


----------



## 4d2008

Well..... I tried.....


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Well..... I tried.....



tried what :shrug:


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hey losers.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> tried what :shrug:


Im on my third cup of coffee today and I drank last night


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Im on my third cup of coffee today and I drank last night



"I, I, I, me, me, me"


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im on my third cup of coffee today and I drank last night


teehee, someone passed out quick last night ;o)


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> "I, I, I, me, me, me"


Thats KVF


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> teehee, someone passed out quick last night ;o)


Captain Morgan + Sleeping Pills + Sex = ass the eff out: what do you expect?


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Hey losers.


youre the loser, you are no fun!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Captain Morgan + Sleeping Pills + Sex = ass the eff out: what do you expect?


:shrug: nothing- i like you better when youre asleep anyway- even if youre snoring  how come when we go to sleep im always big spoon and whenever i wake up im little spoon?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> :shrug: nothing- i like you better when youre asleep anyway- even if youre snoring  how come when we go to sleep im always big spoon and whenever i wake up im little spoon?


Im hot when I go to bed and cold when I wake up :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im hot when I go to bed and cold when I wake up :shrug:


youre always hot!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> youre always hot!


I have bad news possibly. please call my work.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Captain Morgan + Sleeping Pills + Sex = ass the eff out: what do you expect?



*7a+b+5c=x*
 a=shots of vodka, b=nyquil, c= O, x=almost dead



yeah....




kvj21075 said:


> :shrug: nothing- i like you better when youre asleep anyway- even if youre snoring  how come when we go to sleep im always big spoon and whenever i wake up im little spoon?



 i always tend to be the little spoon. Im stubborn.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> *7a+b+5c=x*
> a=shots of vodka, b=nyquil, c= O, x=almost dead
> 
> 
> 
> yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always tend to be the little spoon. Im stubborn.


i like being big spoon sometimes, hes nice to hold onto


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Im on my third cup of coffee today and I drank last night


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> i like being big spoon sometimes, hes nice to hold onto



WEll, like you said, Im no fun.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> WEll, like you said, Im no fun.


i bet you smell pretty tho, and you have the prettiest hair


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> i bet you smell pretty tho, and you have the prettiest hair



Suck up.  keep em comin.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Suck up.  keep em comin.


did u find a home for the puppy?


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


>


keep emotions out of it


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Captain Morgan + Sleeping Pills + Sex = ass the eff out: what do you expect?



Sorry we were so horrible you had to drug yourself up and pass out 
















Your just mad because big eyes is still in!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Sorry we were so horrible you had to drug yourself up and pass out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your just mad because big eyes is still in!


lol- when i get home tonight and rape him, im going to open my eyes really huge to look like big eyes and keep a confused look on my face!


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> did u find a home for the puppy?



Well there are like 5 more poeple that need to come see him.


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> keep emotions out of it





We are too sugary sweet on each other


----------



## whome20603




----------



## GypsyQueen

jwwb2000 said:


> We are too sugary sweet on each other



 It hurts, it burns!!! Oh the happiness! and the mushiness! WHYYYYY!!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> lol- when i get home tonight and rape him, im going to open my eyes really huge to look like big eyes and keep a confused look on my face!



Soon I'll be prepared for Key West!!!!


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Morning


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> It hurts, it burns!!! Oh the happiness! and the mushiness! WHYYYYY!!!!




You are just not used to me being a huge ray of sunshine.


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> You are just not used to me being a huge ray of sunshine.



Thats true!


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## GypsyQueen

*Got this in an email, and Im still giggling.*

Each Friday night after work, Bubba would fire up his outdoor grill and cook
a venison steak.. But, all of Bubba's neighbors were Catholic.  And since it
was Lent, they were forbidden from eating meat on Friday. The delicious
aroma from the grilled venison steaks was causing such a problem for the
Catholic faithful that they finally talked to their priest.

The Priest came to visit Bubba, and suggested that he become a Catholic.
After several classes and much study, Bubba attended Mass.and as the priest
sprinkled holy water over him, he said, 'You were born a Baptist, and raised
a Baptist, but now you are a Catholic.

Bubba's neighbors were greatly relieved, until Friday night arrived, and the
wonderful aroma of grilled venison filled the neighborhood.  The Priest was
called immediately by the neighbors, and as he rushed into Bubba's yard,
clutching a rosary and prepared to scold him, he stopped and watched in
amazement.

There stood Bubba, clutching a small bottle of holy water which he carefully
sprinkled over the grilling meat and chanted: You wuz born a deer, you wuz
raised a deer, but now you is a catfish.  Amen.


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> Each Friday night after work, Bubba would fire up his outdoor grill and cook
> a venison steak.. But, all of Bubba's neighbors were Catholic.  And since it
> was Lent, they were forbidden from eating meat on Friday. The delicious
> aroma from the grilled venison steaks was causing such a problem for the
> Catholic faithful that they finally talked to their priest.
> 
> The Priest came to visit Bubba, and suggested that he become a Catholic.
> After several classes and much study, Bubba attended Mass.and as the priest
> sprinkled holy water over him, he said, 'You were born a Baptist, and raised
> a Baptist, but now you are a Catholic.
> 
> Bubba's neighbors were greatly relieved, until Friday night arrived, and the
> wonderful aroma of grilled venison filled the neighborhood.  The Priest was
> called immediately by the neighbors, and as he rushed into Bubba's yard,
> clutching a rosary and prepared to scold him, he stopped and watched in
> amazement.
> 
> There stood Bubba, clutching a small bottle of holy water which he carefully
> sprinkled over the grilling meat and chanted: You wuz born a deer, you wuz
> raised a deer, but now you is a catfish.  Amen.


----------



## frozenrain

I have fed every word uttered by Kelb ,KV, 4D ,TYky, Lusby Mum and others on the 'Last to win' Thread into my own Enigma machine and I found a secret message that says :


*"Frozenrain is the winner!!!!"*


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> I have fed every word uttered by Kelb ,KV, 4D ,TYky, Lusby Mum and others on the 'Last to win' Thread into my own Enigma machine and I found a secret message that says :
> 
> 
> *"Frozenrain is the winner!!!!"*


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>



We still good for dinner tonight?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## kelb

frozenrain said:


> I have fed every word uttered by Kelb ,KV, 4D ,TYky, Lusby Mum and others on the 'Last to win' Thread into my own Enigma machine and I found a secret message that says :
> 
> 
> *"Frozenrain is the winner!!!!"*


----------



## jwwb2000

rich70 said:


> We still good for dinner tonight?



I thought dinner was at  at 5


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>



  be nice


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> be nice


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> We still good for dinner tonight?


crap i jus tsaw this ( i sowwy


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> crap i jus tsaw this ( i sowwy



must be a NO

I start working out today!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> must be a NO
> 
> I start working out today!



For what? You can't improve perfection!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> For what? You can't improve perfection!



 I wish that was true.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> must be a NO
> 
> I start working out today!


thank god! i didnt know if my couch was going to be able to support you last night! 




 youre beautiful!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> thank god! i didnt know if my couch was going to be able to support you last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youre beautiful!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I wish that was true.



Well, it is true!


----------



## Kittykat33

Hello all!!


----------



## tyky

Kittykat33 said:


> Hello all!!


----------



## Kittykat33

It's been so long since I have been on here!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hello all!!



Hey momma! How come you wouldn't come out of the house the other day? I rode all the way down to see you.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Hey momma! How come you wouldn't come out of the house the other day? I rode all the way down to see you.



:STALKER:


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> :STALKER:



 She's my kittykat.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Hey momma! How come you wouldn't come out of the house the other day? I rode all the way down to see you.



I told you I wasn't feeling good. Thats why Billy took Kass for a walk to give me a break :-( sorry


----------



## Kittykat33

kelb said:


> :STALKER:


----------



## Black-Francis

Shouldn't you call first?


----------



## Kittykat33

Black-Francis said:


> Shouldn't you call first?



HAHA-Yeah right!!


----------



## Black-Francis

Kittykat33 said:


> HAHA-Yeah right!!



Did he hold a stereo box over his head, outside your house with "In your Eyes" by Peter Gabriel playing?


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I told you I wasn't feeling good. Thats why Billy took Kass for a walk to give me a break :-( sorry



I know. I'm just playing around. I hadn't been down there to see Ricky in a while. Call me tonight and I'll fill you in on some stuff.


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> Did he hold a stereo box over his head, outside your house with "In your Eyes" by Peter Gabriel playing?






Ok now that was funny!!


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> Shouldn't you call first?



I was at someone else's house that lives across the street.


----------



## GypsyQueen

WHEN...WILL...THIS...DAY...END?  MINUTES...FEEL...lLIKE...HOURS....


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> WHEN...WILL...THIS...DAY...END?  MINUTES...FEEL...lLIKE...HOURS....



I'm here ya, 15 minutes and counting...


----------



## Kittykat33

Black-Francis said:


> Did he hold a stereo box over his head, outside your house with "In your Eyes" by Peter Gabriel playing?



OMG now that is too funny!!!!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> I know. I'm just playing around. I hadn't been down there to see Ricky in a while. Call me tonight and I'll fill you in on some stuff.



Ok-I will probley call you around 7. Is that ok?


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Ok-I will probley call you around 7. Is that ok?



Yep, that's good.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Yep, that's good.



Hey do you have your daughter this weekend?


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey do you have your daughter this weekend?



Yes. What's up?


Damn, I was winning


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Yes. What's up?
> 
> 
> Damn, I was winning


sorry we didnt get to leave  till 930 last night!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> sorry we didnt get to leave  till 930 last night!



Thats ok. We'll go some other night. We got plenty of time till Oct/Nov.


----------



## GypsyQueen

I forgot to say good morning, so good morning.


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> I forgot to say good morning, so good morning.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Yes. What's up?
> 
> 
> Damn, I was winning



J is back in town and we were going out for drinks.


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> J is back in town and we were going out for drinks.



When are you going?


----------



## tyky

it's Friday


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> When are you going?



Sometime tonight, prob around 5 or 6.


----------



## kelb




----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Hey little buddy.


----------



## tyky




----------



## toppick08




----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>



:shrug:


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## tyky




----------



## ovred




----------



## Bronwyn

I didn't win the MegaMillions...... again.


----------



## tyky

Bronwyn said:


> I didn't win the MegaMillions...... again.



OMG are you watching Dateline right now?  It is about store clerks stealing lotto tickets and turning it in for the prize themselves


----------



## Bronwyn

tyky said:


> OMG are you watching Dateline right now?  It is about store clerks stealing lotto tickets and turning it in for the prize themselves



Pffft. i wish I had time to watch TV. 

I'm not suprised to hear though.


----------



## 4d2008

I got a new car


----------



## Gtmustang88

Being back in DC sucks.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I got a new car



 Congrats.  What did you get? The Porsche or the Ferrari?


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I got a new car





ahem....  what is this "I" crap?.... dont you mean "we" WE!!!! WE got a new car  whats yours is mine babah!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Being back in DC sucks.



  Sorry I couldn't make it Friday. Little girl wasn't feeling too good.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


>


swine flu got ya huh?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Congrats. What did you get? The Porsche or the Ferrari?


The Porshe was to small and the Ferrari wasnt fast enought so I got the 2009 Mits Galant  ( or I should say WE got a new car )


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> swine flu got ya huh?



It must have been the the raw pork chops I ate. :shrug:


 Just kidding....







....or maybe Im not.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> The Porshe was to small and the Ferrari wasnt fast enought so I got the 2009 Mits Galant  ( or I should say WE got a new car )



Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> It must have been the the raw pork chops I ate. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Just kidding....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....or maybe Im not.


 told you not to gnaw on Bacon!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> The Porshe was to small and the Ferrari wasnt fast enought so I got the 2009 Mits Galant  ( or I should say WE got a new car )


sweeet!



GypsyQueen said:


> It must have been the the raw pork chops I ate. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Just kidding....
> 
> 
> ....or maybe Im not.



you filthy swine!!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it Friday. Little girl wasn't feeling too good.



 no problem. I haven't been feeling that great either myself.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> no problem. I haven't been feeling that great either myself.



How long you gonna be here before you ship out again?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> How long you gonna be here before you ship out again?



I leave on Sunday 5/10.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> I leave on Sunday 5/10.



Lets go get a beer this Friday night. I don't have baby girl this weekend.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Lets go get a beer this Friday night. I don't have baby girl this weekend.



Works for me I think. I have to go to UMD during the day for a meeting about my grad school stuff, but I should be back by the evening.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Works for me I think. I have to go to UMD during the day for a meeting about my grad school stuff, but I should be back by the evening.



Cool. Let me know later on in the week.


----------



## tyky




----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

Good morning all.......


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> Good morning all.......


 





Hey KittyKat are you a stay at home mommie now?


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Good morning all.......



Hey there. Funny seeing you on Saturday. Did you get to watch the end of the game? I'm gonna watch it tonight!! GO CAPS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beta84

to all the people posting above me...

today is a boring day in here huh


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> to all the people posting above me...
> 
> today is a boring day in here huh



 That better?


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> to all the people posting above me...
> 
> today is a boring day in here huh



it has been for a while


----------



## 4d2008

If its so boring everyone leave so I can win


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> If its so boring everyone leave so I can win


 


you should let yur girl win!!!


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> If its so boring everyone leave so I can win



Does that mean you'd have to give _yourself_ a lap dance?


Wasn't that the "prize" or am I confused again?


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you should let yur girl win!!!


well if she wins or I win its still a win win for us. 


whome20603 said:


> Does that mean you'd have to give _yourself_ a lap dance?
> 
> 
> Wasn't that the "prize" or am I confused again?


Ill just set up a mirror


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> well if she wins or I win its still a win win for us.
> 
> Ill just set up a mirror



...bow chica wow wow...
​


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Does that mean you'd have to give _yourself_ a lap dance?
> 
> 
> Wasn't that the "prize" or am I confused again?



Nobody wants a lap dance from an old married man


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> well if she wins or I win its still a win win for us.


 


you still have to let her win so that it is a win for you too!!! because if you win you lose her at least for a day.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Nobody wants a lap dance from an old married man



Speak for yourself honey. I want one from him.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Speak for yourself honey. I want one from him.


 



you want one from everyone!!!


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you still have to let her win so that it is a win for you too!!! because if you win you lose her at least for a day.


huh? :whome:


----------



## Kittykat33

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Hey KittyKat are you a stay at home mommie now?



I sure am!!! And LOVing every minute of it!!!!!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> huh? :whome:


 

if he wins he isn't gonna share


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Hey there. Funny seeing you on Saturday. Did you get to watch the end of the game? I'm gonna watch it tonight!! GO CAPS!!!!!!!!!



Yeah that was weird-haha
Yeah we got to watch the 3rd at Arizona pizza haha


----------



## Beta84

hadn't exercised my multi-quote lately, figured now was as good of a time as ever!!!



rich70 said:


> That better?


NO!  



tyky said:


> it has been for a while


it's all your fault!



4d2008 said:


> If its so boring everyone leave so I can win


Ok.  We should declare you wiener!



ImAChvyGirl said:


> you should let yur girl win!!!






tyky said:


> Nobody wants a lap dance from an old married man


you said it!  but how bout a lapdance from the wife?  



ImAChvyGirl said:


> you want one from everyone!!!


Rich is such a whore!!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> I sure am!!! And LOVing every minute of it!!!!!!


 


enjoy!!!  

I wish I could stay home during the day even if just for one day during the week. I might be able to keep up with the chores.


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Yeah that was weird-haha
> Yeah we got to watch the 3rd at Arizona pizza haha



I made it back to my sisters house at the end of the 2ed. I can't wait till the game tonight. Did you see the RedWings/Ducks game yesterday? 3 overtimes, it was a hard hitting game.


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> enjoy!!!
> 
> I wish I could stay home during the day even if just for one day during the week. I might be able to keep up with the chores.



How about you get some work done during the day insted.


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> if he wins he isn't gonna share


but i get a lap dance from him whenever i want


----------



## Kittykat33

ImAChvyGirl said:


> enjoy!!!
> 
> I wish I could stay home during the day even if just for one day during the week. I might be able to keep up with the chores.



Girl.....I don't get #### done around here!! Haha The only thing I can do is have dinner on the table when hubby gets home. She keeps me busy all day long!! Until she naps like now. And I hate doing anything when she is sleeping cause she is a VERY light sleeper.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> but i get a lap dance from him whenever i want



So do I


Opps.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> I made it back to my sisters house at the end of the 2ed. I can't wait till the game tonight. Did you see the RedWings/Ducks game yesterday? 3 overtimes, it was a hard hitting game.



Hell yeah I saw that game. I was SO happy Red wings lost!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> So do I
> 
> 
> Opps.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> How about you get some work done during the day insted.


 


how about *you* get some work done and stop galavanting in the shop all day!!   





you are gonna miss me when I am away!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hell yeah I saw that game. I was SO happy Red wings lost!!!!!



Me too. But I was a great game. Both goalies has some great saves in the overtimes.


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> how about *you* get some work done and stop galavanting in the shop all day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are gonna miss me when I am away!!!



No and yes!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> Girl.....I don't get #### done around here!! Haha The only thing I can do is have dinner on the table when hubby gets home. She keeps me busy all day long!! Until she naps like now. And I hate doing anything when she is sleeping cause she is a VERY light sleeper.


 



I dont have a youngin yet. i might actually be able to get some house work done.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>



What, I said opps!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Girl.....I don't get #### done around here!! Haha The only thing I can do is have dinner on the table when hubby gets home. She keeps me busy all day long!! Until she naps like now. And I hate doing anything when she is sleeping cause she is a VERY light sleeper.



I hate this weather. I want to go back to so cal now damnit!


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> I hate this weather. I want to go back to so cal now damnit!


you beyotch when you are here and u beyotch when you are there. sheesh


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> I hate this weather. I want to go back to so cal now damnit!



Well you have a chance to live there..............


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Well you have a chance to live there..............



But then he'd be too far away form us.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Well you have a chance to live there..............



I know, I don't have to give an answer until a few months, but I don't know why I am not jumping on that opportunity. Lol, i am miserable in the office at the moment.


----------



## Beta84

Gtmustang88 said:


> I know, I don't have to give an answer until a few months, but I don't know why I am not jumping on that opportunity. Lol, i am miserable in the office at the moment.



crappy office situation + SOMD living vs Southern Cal.  Hmmm...

I have no idea what I'd choose :shrug:

u just don't wanna leave Rich, huh??


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> crappy office situation + SOMD living vs Southern Cal.  Hmmm...
> 
> I have no idea what I'd choose :shrug:
> 
> u just don't wanna leave Rich, huh??



You wouldn't want to leave me either.


----------



## GypsyQueen

OMG!!!! did you all hear what happend?!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> You wouldn't want to leave me either.


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> OMG!!!! did you all hear what happend?!



No, what?


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> You wouldn't want to leave me either.






GypsyQueen said:


> OMG!!!! did you all hear what happend?!


No.  Was it that GQ doesn't answer her PMs?


----------



## jwwb2000

Gtmustang88 said:


> I know, I don't have to give an answer until a few months, but I don't know why I am not jumping on that opportunity. Lol, i am miserable in the office at the moment.



I know what I would do......


MOVE TO SOUTHERN CALI!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

rich70 said:


> No, what?





Beta84 said:


> No.  Was it that GQ doesn't answer her PMs?



*I WON!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

GypsyQueen said:


> *I WON!!!!!!!!!​*


 


no you didn't someone else did!!!


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> *I WON!!!!!!!!!​*



 You dork!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

ImAChvyGirl said:


> no you didn't someone else did!!!



YES  I DID!!!!!:



rich70 said:


> You dork!!



.....am not!


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> *I WON!!!!!!!!!​*



  wooo!!  CONGRATS!!!!

your prize is a spanking


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

We got our new Camaros in last night. We got 4 in and already sold 3.


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> We got our new Camaros in last night. We got 4 in and already sold 3.


crap- we need to take back the gallant


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> crap- we need to take back the gallant



I don't know. I'm not too impressed with it. I like the Challenger better.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> We got our new Camaros in last night. We got 4 in and already sold 3.



Cool-B said they got some in last week-he sent me a picture. I didn't really like it.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I don't know. I'm not too impressed with it. I like the Challenger better.


wasnt impressed with the inside of the challenger


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Cool-B said they got some in last week-he sent me a picture. I didn't really like it.



Did you watch that game last night? Awsome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

I got the 20,000 post! I win!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THAT FOR DAYS NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THAT FOR DAYS NOW!!!!!!!



  What?


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Did you watch that game last night? Awsome!!!!!!!!!



Um.........YEAH!!! Hat trick baby!!!


----------



## 4d2008

20,000th post


----------



## Beta84

20,000 post wins a cookie...and gets eliminated from the rest of the competition.  That's how it works, right??  Bye Rich!!!


----------



## Beta84

Kittykat33 said:


> Um.........YEAH!!! Hat trick baby!!!



Wasn't Crosby's hattrick AMAZING and vastly superior to that other guy?  What's his name again?!?


----------



## Kittykat33

Beta84 said:


> 20,000 post wins a cookie...and gets eliminated from the rest of the competition.  That's how it works, right??  Bye Rich!!!



Oh No!! Bye Bye rich!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THAT FOR DAYS NOW!!!!!!!



scumbag AND a douche


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> scumbag AND a douche


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

i sooooooooooooooooooooooooo want a cookie now


----------



## 4d2008

I just had a apple pie from Mc D's


----------



## Kitten143

why hello there sexy people.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I just had a apple pie from Mc D's


i hope it goes straight to your as.s!


----------



## kvj21075

Kitten143 said:


> why hello there sexy people.


----------



## 4d2008

It was soooooooooooooooooo good... I had TWO!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> It was soooooooooooooooooo good... I had TWO!


well, i was going to make brownies tonight.... but now i guess i dont have to...


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I got the 20,000 post! I win!!!!!!!!!!!!



  I think Lusby Mom tried that at the 10,000th post


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> It was soooooooooooooooooo good... I had TWO!



Saving for the wedding huh, aren't those 2 for a $1 on the Dollar menu


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> well, i was going to make brownies tonight.... but now i guess i dont have to...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


I HAVE ASKED YOU SO MANY TIMES IF U WANT A BODY RUB! BEING MAD AT ME IS NOT AN EXCUSE TO TURN ME DOWN! I OPPOSITE OF THE WORD LOVE YOU RIGHT NOW!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> 20,000 post wins a cookie...and gets eliminated from the rest of the competition.  That's how it works, right??  Bye Rich!!!



Well then I want my cookie before I leave and I'm not leaving till I get it!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Saving for the wedding huh, aren't those 2 for a $1 on the Dollar menu


yep. and I got a large tea too  2 BUCKS! 

Wedding is about 10k  we are making it lower here and there so thats helping


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> yep. and I got a large tea too  2 BUCKS!
> 
> Wedding is about 10k  we are making it lower here and there so thats helping


too late i saw what you wrote!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> yep. and I got a large tea too  2 BUCKS!
> 
> Wedding is about 10k  we are making it lower here and there so thats helping



omg, water is free, what were you thinking...

10k isn't bad at all!  IMO that is cheap


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> 20,000th post


I'm sorry 



Kittykat33 said:


> Um.........YEAH!!! Hat trick baby!!!



I wanted to ride up there last night to get all those hats out of the dumpster.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> too late i saw what you wrote!


I noticed.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



she STILL has not made you brownies?


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Well then I want my cookie before I leave and I'm not leaving till I get it!



_______
|o   O  O  |
|  O  o   O|
|o  O   O  |
\_____/

uhh it's a ####ty looking cookie but it'll hafta do.  sorry.  at least it's chocolate chip!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> she STILL has not made you brownies?


She made an amazing dinner last night


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> She made an amazing dinner last night



she always makes good food


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> she always makes good food


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> she always makes good food


 atleast someone appreciates me and doesnt make me feel bad and points out my faults


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


>


wouldn't u if u kept gettin good food out of it??  :shrug:



kvj21075 said:


> atleast someone appreciates me and doesnt make me feel bad and points out my faults


that's a nice avatar u have there.


----------



## Kitten143

Beta84 said:


> _______
> |o   O  O  |
> |  O  o   O|
> |o  O   O  |
> \_____/
> 
> uhh it's a ####ty looking cookie but it'll hafta do.  sorry.  at least it's chocolate chip!



I'd eat it.   Hell I'd eat anything.  I'm fat.



kelb said:


> she STILL has not made you brownies?



I made brownies last night!!!! 



4d2008 said:


> She made an amazing dinner last night



What did she cook?  ooey gooey love juicy?  



tyky said:


>



Hey hottie!



kvj21075 said:


> atleast someone appreciates me and doesnt make me feel bad and points out my faults



You can have the browies that I made and pretend you made them.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> atleast someone appreciates me and doesnt make me feel bad and points out my faults


yeah thats what I do. 

Im out... Got lots o chit to do. Later all.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> yeah thats what I do.
> 
> Im out... Got lots o chit to do. Later all.



Check your phone.


----------



## ovred




----------



## dn0121




----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Check your phone.


VERY nice car. 


ovred said:


>





dn0121 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

yep.


----------



## 4d2008

yep


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> yep


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


 I havent forgotten about ya. just been busy as heck lately. Didnt even get a chance to go out last night for Baco De Mayo.  but I did make burros and margaritas at home so


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> I havent forgotten about ya. just been busy as heck lately. Didnt even get a chance to go out last night for Baco De Mayo.  *but I did make burros and margaritas at home so [/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom comes next Monday for a 10 day visit.......


----------



## jwwb2000

Someone tell the person in charge of the weather to stop with the rain already please.


----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


> 4d2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I havent forgotten about ya. just been busy as heck lately. Didnt even get a chance to go out last night for Baco De Mayo.  *but I did make burros and margaritas at home so [/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom comes next Monday for a 10 day visit.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep your mom away from my hubby!!!!!!
> 
> 
> actually, shes too old for him, carry on!
Click to expand...


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Someone tell the person in charge of the weather to stop with the rain already please.


keep emotions out of it


----------



## toppick08

Well...let me go hook up, y'all have a good one..


----------



## GypsyQueen

Morning


----------



## warneckutz

GypsyQueen said:


> Morning


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> Morning




Wassamatta?


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Morning





hi everyone!


----------



## tyky




----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


>


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


>



happy 8000th post!


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> happy 8000th post!


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> happy 8000th post!


----------



## toppick08

shiat.


----------



## Bronwyn

Beta84 said:


> happy 8000th post!


----------



## rich70

Afternoon


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Afternoon



 Wussa matta?


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Afternoon



When you're mad it makes me sad, it makes me want to cry real bad.



Hehe sorry, I'm bored


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Wussa matta?


Nothing. I gotta work till 9 tonight and it sucks. The Caps game starts at 7 so I'll miss most of it.



whome20603 said:


> When you're mad it makes me sad, it makes me want to cry real bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe sorry, I'm bored


 You're so goofy.


----------



## kvj21075

i feel like rich

really really pissed off


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Nothing. I gotta work till 9 tonight and it sucks. The Caps game starts at 7 so I'll miss most of it.
> 
> You're so goofy.





What kind of work schedule do they got you working now a days? lol


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> i feel like rich
> 
> really really pissed off





Any better now?   What wrong with you?


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Nothing. I gotta work till 9 tonight and it sucks. The Caps game starts at 7 so I'll miss most of it.
> 
> You're so goofy.



Ugh, 9...that stinks! Hopefully you're not "salary" and get paid overtime


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> What kind of work schedule do they got you working now a days? lol



Some BS hours. Still good for Friday? I need a drink.


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Ugh, 9...that stinks! Hopefully you're not "salary" and get paid overtime



Nope, no overtime. Salary.


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i feel like rich
> 
> really really pissed off



Is it because 4d always calls you KV*F* by mistake?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Any better now?   What wrong with you?


im beign unreasonable, unfair, and mean, and im the one pissed off!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Some BS hours. Still good for Friday? I need a drink.



That sucks. F those hours. Looking good so far for friday. I could use a drink too.


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Nope, no overtime. Salary.





As long as it doesn't become a regular thing, ey?



kvj21075 said:


> im beign unreasonable, unfair, and mean, and im the one pissed off!



Well isn't that an em effer. Need some help?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> im beign unreasonable, unfair, and mean, and im the one pissed off!


Do you need me to rough someone up for you? 



Gtmustang88 said:


> That sucks. F those hours. Looking good so far for friday. I could use a drink too.


 



whome20603 said:


> As long as it doesn't become a regular thing, ey?


I hope they realize that they're losing money and cut our hours back soon.


----------



## imatard

rich70 said:


> I hope they realize that they're losing money and cut our hours back soon.



Keep friggin dreaming!!!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## 4d2008

Its getting harder and harder to roll outta bed each morning


----------



## RareBreed

4d2008 said:


> Its getting harder and harder to roll outta bed each morning



Try having to do it at 2:30am every morning. Double !!


----------



## 4d2008

RareBreed said:


> Try having to do it at 2:30am every morning. Double !!


No thanks, Ill stick to the 5am alarm and hit snooze for an hour


----------



## RareBreed

4d2008 said:


> No thanks, Ill stick to the 5am alarm and hit snooze for an hour



You are like my husband. His alarm is set for 6:20. I call him at 6:30 and 6:35 to make sure he's up and then he finally rolls out of bed at 7am.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Its getting harder and harder to roll outta bed each morning



wonder why


----------



## 4d2008

RareBreed said:


> You are like my husband. His alarm is set for 6:20. I call him at 6:30 and 6:35 to make sure he's up and then he finally rolls out of bed at 7am.


I know its bad if I get out of bed last I use to be out the door before KVF even got outta bed 


Beta84 said:


> wonder why


:shrug: beds warm :shrug:


----------



## toppick08

Gonna' be a great day........


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I know its bad if I get out of bed last I use to be out the door before KVF even got outta bed
> 
> :shrug: beds warm :shrug:



fair enough 

so it just occurred to me...she's not kitty vomit *juice* anymore...so what is she?  :shrug:


----------



## RareBreed

4d2008 said:


> I know its bad if I get out of bed last I use to be out the door before KVF even got outta bed
> 
> :shrug: beds warm :shrug:



I like the fact that by the time my husband rolls into work at 9am, my work day is half-way over by then. He's leaving the house after lunch to head back to work around 1:30pm and I'm heading out the door to go home for the day.  I don't think I could ever work a 9-5 job now after having a 0500-1330 job for the last 15yrs. Every day at 1:30, I'd be thinking, "If I still work at the police department, I'd be leaving for home right now. "

I'm half-way there to my 30yrs in service so I can retire at age 53 and get a full pension to boot.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> fair enough
> 
> so it just occurred to me...she's not kitty vomit *juice* anymore...so what is she? :shrug:


Ill come up with something, I just like to say she's mine now 


RareBreed said:


> I like the fact that by the time my husband rolls into work at 9am, my work day is half-way over by then. He's leaving the house after lunch to head back to work around 1:30pm and I'm heading out the door to go home for the day.  I don't think I could ever work a 9-5 job now after having a 0500-1330 job for the last 15yrs. Every day at 1:30, I'd be thinking, "If I still work at the police department, I'd be leaving for home right now. "
> 
> I'm half-way there to my 30yrs in service so I can retire at age 53 and get a full pension to boot.


6 Years to go for me Get to retire at 39


----------



## 4d2008

of course. I still have to work when I retire  KVF needs to be my sugar momma.


----------



## RareBreed

4d2008 said:


> of course. I still have to work when I retire  KVF needs to be my sugar momma.



My husband will have a few more years to work after I retire so I get to laugh at him as he goes off to work every day. Plus he'll be a heck of alot older when he gets to retire. I think he said he's retiring around age 62. He just turned 44 this year.


----------



## 4d2008

RareBreed said:


> My husband will have a few more years to work after I retire *so I get to laugh at him as he goes off to work every day*. Plus he'll be a heck of alot older when he gets to retire. I think he said he's retiring around age 62. He just turned 44 this year.




I want to win the lotto so I can retire NOW! 

Of course, I think I have to play to win.  stupid "rules" .

i did win 2 dollars the other day on a 2 dollar scratch ticket though


----------



## RareBreed

4d2008 said:


> I want to win the lotto so I can retire NOW!
> 
> Of course, I think I have to play to win.  stupid "rules" .
> 
> i did win 2 dollars the other day on a 2 dollar scratch ticket though



My husband plays twice a week and the most he's won is $5.  A co-worker and he play it together so whatever he wins, he has to split with this other guy. I told him that if he ever wins the big money, I'll take the ticket and run and neither of them will see any of it  I also told him that I need atleast $100 million after taxes to make me feel secure in our future. I can see him burning through money like it's water otherwise. He said that a house about the size of CSM on Hallowing Point Rd in PF is about the right sized house for us if we win.


----------



## 4d2008

RareBreed said:


> My husband plays twice a week and the most he's won is $5.  A co-worker and he play it together so whatever he wins, he has to split with this other guy. I told him that if he ever wins the big money, I'll take the ticket and run and neither of them will see any of it  I also told him that I need atleast $100 million after taxes to make me feel secure in our future. I can see him burning through money like it's water otherwise. He said that a house about the size of CSM on Hallowing Point Rd in PF is about the right sized house for us if we win.


I could never see myself in a house like that  Knowing me Id spend the money on every car Ive ever wanted, and Id have enough land to build a skate park. Id be happy.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Its getting harder and harder to roll outta bed each morning



i know- im late every day now 


Beta84 said:


> wonder why







4d2008 said:


> I know its bad if I get out of bed last I use to be out the door before KVF even got outta bed


yep, i use t owatch u get dressed and pass otu again till my alarm went off lol



toppick08 said:


> Gonna' be a great day........



mmmmhmmm 



Beta84 said:


> fair enough
> 
> so it just occurred to me...she's not kitty vomit *juice* anymore...so what is she?







4d2008 said:


> Ill come up with something, I just like to say she's mine now
> 6 Years to go for me Get to retire at 39



awwww 

and u cant retire till im done with college so i can support us 




4d2008 said:


> I could never see myself in a house like that  Knowing me Id spend the money on every car Ive ever wanted, and Id have enough land to build a skate park. Id be happy.



then u better win before we get married- cause after that, 1/2 your winnings are mine!!!! mwahahahhahahha im getting a helicopter!!!


----------



## Hoof_Hearted

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9.0.1) Gecko/2008070208 Firefox/3.0.1)

hi!


----------



## kvj21075

Hoof_Hearted said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9.0.1) Gecko/2008070208 Firefox/3.0.1)
> 
> hi!


please change your thing from "newbie" to "MPD"


----------



## RareBreed

Beta84 said:


> fair enough
> 
> so it just occurred to me...she's not kitty vomit *juice* anymore...so what is she?  :shrug:



*K*itty *V*omit *F*oam ????


 yuck... I just grossed myself out with that one!


----------



## Beta84

RareBreed said:


> *K*itty *V*omit *F*oam ????
> 
> 
> yuck... I just grossed myself out with that one!



kitty vomit foam?  I dunno about that.


----------



## 4d2008

I cant come up with anything


----------



## Hoof_Hearted

kvj21075 said:


> please change your thing from "newbie" to "MPD"



MPD?  What's that??


----------



## 4d2008

Hoof_Hearted said:


> MPD? What's that??


My Pen is drips :shrug:


----------



## RareBreed

Beta84 said:


> kitty vomit foam?  I dunno about that.



Well, I was trying to think of something like "juice" and foam was all I could come up with that started with "F".


----------



## kvj21075

kitty vomit face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

kitty vomit fat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ooooowuh i like kitty vomit fat!

or kitty vomit fu.ck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beta84

Hoof_Hearted said:


> MPD?  What's that??


Gee i wonder who you might be.  



kvj21075 said:


> kitty vomit fat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ooooowuh i like kitty vomit fat!
> 
> or *kitty vomit fu.ck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


that's the only thing I've been able to come up with so far :shrug:


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning


4d thinks u bought the new camaro- is this true?


----------



## Kittykat33

Morning all


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Morning





Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all





tyky said:


>








Im hungry


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> 4d thinks u bought the new camaro- is this true?


Did you get the pics I sent?



Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all


  Damn Caps!!



tyky said:


>






4d2008 said:


>






 I did it again


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Did you get the pics I sent?
> 
> Damn Caps!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it again


yeh but did u actually buy it?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> yeh but did u actually buy it?



I bought it just so I can take you for a ride in it.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I bought it just so I can take you for a ride in it.



In other words, no you did not buy one.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> In other words, no you did not buy one.



 


No


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> No



buy what?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> buy what?



The new Camaro. Sheesh, keep up.



j/k


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> The new Camaro. Sheesh, keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> j/k



sorry, stupid work...

are you gonna buy it???


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> sorry, stupid work...
> 
> are you gonna buy it???



Hes just hitting on KVJ before pervd signs on


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Hes just hitting on KVJ before pervd signs on



Oh thanks, I guess I need to read back


----------



## RareBreed

15 more minutes and I'm heading home. Well, first I have to stop by the school and register my little one for Kindergarten but then I'll be home!! 

Y'all have a great day and stay dry!!


----------



## tyky

RareBreed said:


> 15 more minutes and I'm heading home. Well, first I have to stop by the school and register my little one for Kindergarten but then I'll be home!!
> 
> Y'all have a great day and stay dry!!



it's raining here again


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Hes just hitting on KVJ before pervd signs on


KVF 


tyky said:


> it's raining here again


I know.  I want to work on my stereo system


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> KVF
> 
> I know.  I want to work on my stereo system



Not yet


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Not yet



 hsnap:


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> sorry, stupid work...
> 
> are you gonna buy it???


I'm thinking about it. 



kelb said:


> Hes just hitting on KVJ before pervd signs on


I would do no such thing. Besides, you're my #1 girl still.


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> hsnap:



Not in a bad way but its fun and exciting to change your name after you get married! Something to look forward to. If you take that away then all you have left is a husband


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I'm thinking about it.
> 
> I would do no such thing. Besides, you're my #1 girl still.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Not yet


 


tyky said:


> hsnap:





I know.


----------



## Bronwyn

Was late for work this morning. Some kind of accident by Patuxent High School and a detour through CRE 

How is everyone???


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Was late for work this morning. Some kind of accident by Patuxent High School and a detour through CRE
> 
> How is everyone???


----------



## 4d2008

Im bored.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Im bored.



Me too.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Hes just hitting on KVJ before pervd signs on



how about KVKelB?



4d2008 said:


> KVF
> 
> I know.  I want to work on my stereo system







kelb said:


> Not yet







kelb said:


> Not in a bad way but its fun and exciting to change your name after you get married! Something to look forward to. If you take that away then all you have left is a husband



ugh thats the one thing im not looking forward to. yes i would love to have his last name, but changing all that crap around is going to suck. i hate when i move and have to change my address! pfffttt



4d2008 said:


> Im bored.



an my inbox is empty (


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> ugh thats the one thing im not looking forward to. yes i would love to have his last name, but changing all that crap around is going to suck. i hate when i move and have to change my address! pfffttt
> 
> (



hyphanate


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> hyphanate


i already do that- i want to get rid of some last names nto add more!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

KVJSF


----------



## 4d2008

kitty vomit juice sucks ford


----------



## kvj21075

its KVSJF stupid!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> kitty vomit juice sucks ford





kvj21075 said:


> its KVSJF stupid!



awww true love


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> awww true love


yep.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> yep.





I hope I helped you a little last night!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> kitty vomit juice sucks ford



TFF


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I hope I helped you a little last night!


yes thank you. 


tyky said:


> TFF


I thought it was :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

im going to marry a man that doesnt even know which order my names go in


----------



## 4d2008

KVSJF
Kitty Vomit Sucks Joy outta Ford.


----------



## 4d2008

See, its funnier the other way.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> KVSJF
> Kitty Vomit Sucks *juices* outta Ford.



better


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> better


better


----------



## 4d2008

Just imagine, when this thread does finally get deleted. Think about how many post counts are going to be lost.  Ill be down to 10 probably.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Just imagine, when this thread does finally get deleted. Think about how many post counts are going to be lost.  Ill be down to 10 probably.





i've actually fantasized about reporting this thread late in the evening, making a post, and watching it go poof and saving proof to show that I won!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> i've actually fantasized about reporting this thread late in the evening, making a post, and watching it go poof and saving proof to show that I won!


oh buddy. We need to get you laid.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> oh buddy. We need to get you laid.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> oh buddy. We need to get you laid.


----------



## kelb

This thread has been reported


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> This thread has been reported


----------



## 4d2008

i win


----------



## kelb




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## Beta84




----------



## whome20603

Pssst....

I WIN


----------



## 4d2008

Wtf!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Pssst....
> 
> I WIN


----------



## 4d2008

Most post count in 8 months wins.


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


>


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Pssst....
> 
> I WIN



yes, yes you do!!!


----------



## 4d2008

all of you GTFO~!~


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Most post count in 8 months wins.



before or after this thread gets deleted?


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> before or after this thread gets deleted?


ouch. good one.

before


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> yes, yes you do!!!





I have officially been declared the WINNER!!!



 Beta


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> before or after this thread gets deleted?



You know someone is going to report it just to be a jerk!


----------



## 4d2008

This thread has been reported fvckres


----------



## kvj21075

u guys keep threatening to do it i really will


----------



## 4d2008

I win now :shrug:


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I win now :shrug:


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> I win now :shrug:



No. It was already called. I won


----------



## 4d2008

WTF! Cheaters... Every dammed one of you.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> oh buddy. We need to get you laid.





calling Kris :runningandhiding:


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> I have officially been declared the WINNER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beta







kelb said:


> You know someone is going to report it just to be a jerk!


like me!!!  people could have reported this any number of times!



4d2008 said:


> This thread has been reported fvckres






kvj21075 said:


> u guys keep threatening to do it i really will


uhhh except i'll report it and get it wiped before u have a chance!!!



tyky said:


> calling Kris :runningandhiding:


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> calling *Kris* :runningandhiding:


my son?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> my son?


nice beef


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> nice beef


Im so ashamed of my beef  you didnt even want it last night once you found out my dirty little secret. My meat is tanted


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> nice beef



stop eating his beef.  it's dangerous


----------



## Kittykat33

Morning everyone! I am SO ready for the weekend....alot going on.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im so ashamed of my beef  you didnt even want it last night once you found out my dirty little secret. My meat is tanted


yeh i msorry, i was sooooo sleepy ( i usually have your beef everynight, and sometimes mronings or afternoons, but i was dead tired, even let cat hat sleep on my head, and fat cat sleep on my leg


----------



## kvj21075

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning everyone! I am SO ready for the weekend....alot going on.


whatcha doin????


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> yeh i msorry, i was sooooo sleepy ( i usually have your beef everynight, and sometimes mronings or afternoons, but i was dead tired, even let cat hat sleep on my head, and fat cat sleep on my leg


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! is your leg ok?


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! is your leg ok?


 its black and blue and has a huge dent in it, im thinking we will have to cut it off


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> its black and blue and has a huge dent in it, im thinking we will have to cut it off


 I love your legs


----------



## Kittykat33

kvj21075 said:


> whatcha doin????



Today I am going shopping-always FUN!!! and buying my chili cook-off ticket. Then tonight CAPS are on. Tomorrow-i am spending the day with my family, then going out to watch CAPS game. Then Sunday is my FIRST Mothers day!!! I am VERY EXCITED!!
Oh by the way LOVE your ring!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Today I am going shopping-always FUN!!! and buying my chili cook-off ticket. Then tonight CAPS are on. Tomorrow-i am spending the day with my family, then going out to watch CAPS game. Then Sunday is my FIRST Mothers day!!! I am VERY EXCITED!!
> Oh by the way LOVE your ring!!



Where are you going to watch the game tomorrow? What time do they play?


----------



## kvj21075

Kittykat33 said:


> Today I am going shopping-always FUN!!! and buying my chili cook-off ticket. Then tonight CAPS are on. Tomorrow-i am spending the day with my family, then going out to watch CAPS game. Then Sunday is my FIRST Mothers day!!! I am VERY EXCITED!!
> Oh by the way LOVE your ring!!


thank you- i love it too lol

sounds like a fun and exciting weekend!

this is my first mothers day as a mother of 5!!!!!!!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Where are you going to watch the game tomorrow? What time do they play?



Don't know yet. Either Green Turtle or some where around there. It is at 7.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> my son?



no...Kris31280 or whatever


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Don't know yet. Either Green Turtle or some where around there. It is at 7.



So they play tonight in Pittsburgh and tomorrow in DC. I thought they would have a day inbetween.


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> no...Kris31280 or whatever





and kvj your AV is cute awww


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> and kvj your AV is cute awww
> View attachment 63834


and u screwed it up with that big dumb pink heart!!!!! 




lol


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> and u screwed it up with that big dumb pink heart!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



I love your AV.. it makes me want to  BUt I love it!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> and u screwed it up with that big dumb pink heart!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



I figured u would love pink the most!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I love your AV.. it makes me want to  BUt I love it!


only cause u wish it were you i was kissing


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> only cause u wish it were you i was kissing


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> only cause u wish it were you i was kissing


 


kelb said:


>


Only thing I ask is I want to be there for ALL the action. TIA. and


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Only thing I ask is I want to be there for ALL the action. TIA. and



I want to be there after you get married to see if KVJ gets her 2 apple pies!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> So they play tonight in Pittsburgh and tomorrow in DC. I thought they would have a day inbetween.



Nope they are playing back to back. They are going to win tonight and then win at HOME tomorrow!!!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I want to be there after you get married to see if KVJ gets her 2 apple pies!


 you know his fat arse is gonna have a smoke and then eat them before we are done!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> you know his fat arse is gonna have a smoke and then eat them before we are done!



You better HOPE so!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Nope they are playing back to back. They are going to win tonight and then win at HOME tomorrow!!!



I'm going to Old Town tomorrow night. I'm sure that the game will be on somewhere.


----------



## jwwb2000

Morning all!!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> I'm going to Old Town tomorrow night. I'm sure that the game will be on somewhere.



Hopefully you are going to a sports bar or something then. Alot of places there don't have tvs. Have fun!!!! I can't wait to drink a few tomorrow


----------



## 4d2008

Im fat and my meat is spoiled.  What next.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im fat and my meat is spoiled.  What next.


you arent fat, u are nice to cuddle with, i love youre sexy body  and well as far as your meat goes...... well, im not paying full price anymore!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hopefully you are going to a sports bar or something then. Alot of places there don't have tvs. Have fun!!!! I can't wait to drink a few tomorrow



We would go back to the old Bullfeathers but the last time we were there someone was stealing the salt and pepper shakers so I don't think we can get back in.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you arent fat, u are nice to cuddle with, i love youre sexy body  and well as far as your meat goes...... well, im not paying full price anymore!


Great  Im nice to cuddle withThats always good to hear.

I have a "cuddle" body. 


Time to get back in the gym.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Im fat and my meat is spoiled.  What next.



The apple pie was a reference to.. well.. your wedding night..


----------



## kvj21075

i said your sexy body! sheesh


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> The apple pie was a reference to.. well.. your wedding night..


I know what the apple pie was about


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I know what the apple pie was about



You know... is she going to eat them or not!


----------



## kvj21075

i dont have youtube- so my youtube time is somd )


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> You know... is she going to eat them or not!


I think I have a better shot at that "road trip"


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I think I have a better shot at that "road trip"


----------



## 4d2008

Kelb thought she was gonna win.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Kelb thought she was gonna win.



So did you.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> So did you.



go drive your fake car.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> go drive your fake car.



 Ok that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## ovred




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

morning  im the first morninger in Last peron, i should win  i beat ovred!


----------



## GypsyQueen

hello,  KVF, im sorry, you didnt win.  Maybe next time.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> hello,  KVF, im sorry, you didnt win.  Maybe next time.


soooooo i wrote 4d a sweet morning email, but havent gotten a response yet.... maybe he thinks someone hacked into my comp and sent him that  how is that move going? did u guys already sign a lease?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> soooooo i wrote 4d a sweet morning email, but havent gotten a response yet.... maybe he thinks someone hacked into my comp and sent him that  how is that move going? did u guys already sign a lease?



  i've found that when i send nice things to people i get ignored, but when i send them hateful messages i get a response :shrug:

omg GQ is moving very soon!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> i've found that when i send nice things to people i get ignored, but when i send them hateful messages i get a response :shrug:
> 
> omg GQ is moving very soon!


we need someone to take up 4d's lease, would rather it go to someone we like  but the only person we think might want it we dont like


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> we need someone to take up 4d's lease, would rather it go to someone we like  but the only person we think might want it we dont like



PM/e-mail me more of the details on that stuff.  i'm stuck in a lease but if it's cheap enough it might be worth it.


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> soooooo i wrote 4d a sweet morning email, but havent gotten a response yet.... maybe he thinks someone hacked into my comp and sent him that  how is that move going? did u guys already sign a lease?



Awww....

Signing it on wednesday, we put a deposite down already so it is reserved.  



Beta84 said:


> i've found that when i send nice things to people i get ignored, but when i send them hateful messages i get a response :shrug:
> 
> omg GQ is moving very soon!



Yes, next weekend!


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> we need someone to take up 4d's lease, would rather it go to someone we like  but the only person we think might want it we dont like



How much is it?  Midnight is looking for a place...


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Awww....
> 
> Signing it on wednessday, we put a deposite down already so it is reserved.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, next weekend!



  lemme know if there's anything i can help with now through the 16th.  won't be here the 17th though


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> How much is it?  Midnight is looking for a place...



too much for her alone and it's not a good place to have a roomie unless it's a  kinda roomie.  I already thought about that for her


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> too much for her alone and it's not a good place to have a roomie unless it's a  kinda roomie.  I already thought about that for her


its the cheapest place around tho, and very nice, i wish i didnt have furniture and we had a zoo or i would just move in there.


----------



## kvj21075

sooooo would it be funny if i advertised for 4ds place in here , and the thread got *poofed* for advertising? and i won


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> its the cheapest place around tho, and very nice, i wish i didnt have furniture and we had a zoo or i would just move in there.


yeah the furniture part is the only problem for me.  it is pretty cheap for a 1 bedroom in this area, though I paid less for an unfurnished back at school 



kvj21075 said:


> sooooo would it be funny if i advertised for 4ds place in here , and the thread got *poofed* for advertising? and i won


This thread has been reported 

I WIN!!!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> yeah the furniture part is the only problem for me.  it is pretty cheap for a 1 bedroom in this area, though I paid less for an unfurnished back at school
> 
> 
> This thread has been reported
> 
> I WIN!!!



ewwww creepy, you just posted 6666


----------



## ovred




----------



## ovred




----------



## ovred




----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


>


 


ovred said:


>


 


ovred said:


>


----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


 Thanks for the flowers. Depending on the day (how I feel and weather) might get them in the ground tonight.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Thanks for the flowers. Depending on the day (how I feel and weather) might get them in the ground tonight.



YW......


----------



## GypsyQueen

Morning....


----------



## rich70

Morning!  I'm free


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Morning!  I'm free



Free from what?

Oh, good morning


----------



## GypsyQueen

rich70 said:


> Morning!  I'm free



You're not Rich anymore?


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Free from what?
> 
> Oh, good morning





GypsyQueen said:


> You're not Rich anymore?



My divorce was finalized yesterday. Spent all day in court, but it was well worth it.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> My divorce was finalized yesterday. Spent all day in court, but it was well worth it.


 we can finally be together!!!! i will tell 4d right away!







oh crap, this isnt a pm is it?


----------



## 4d2008

Good luck Rich.


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> Thanks for the flowers. Depending on the day (how I feel and weather) might get them in the ground tonight.



Damn, you got flowers from toppick? .......you must have treated him right! ::slurpslurp::


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Damn, you got flowers from toppick? .......you must have treated him right! ::slurpslurp::


guess so. :shrug:


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> we can finally be together!!!! i will tell 4d right away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh crap, this isnt a pm is it?


 



4d2008 said:


> Good luck Rich.


Thanks


----------



## jen8753

rich70 said:


> My divorce was finalized yesterday. Spent all day in court, but it was well worth it.



Congrats, my friend!


----------



## kvj21075

where the poop is Beta?!?!?!?!??! i missed House last night


----------



## rich70

jen8753 said:


> Congrats, my friend!



Thanks hunnybunny


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Thanks hunnybunny


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



Now you know you are my love muffin!


----------



## kelb

:stillmarriedlovemuffin:


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> :stillmarriedlovemuffin:



You still haven't got a date yet? Didn't you file before me?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> You still haven't got a date yet? Didn't you file before me?



Yes


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> where the poop is Beta?!?!?!?!??! i missed House last night



sleeping in 

i have house tivoed


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Yes



 

You were supposed to come to court with me yesterday.


----------



## Kittykat33

I WON I WON!!!! Oh and LETS GO CAPS!!!!


----------



## Beta84

Kittykat33 said:


> I WON I WON!!!! Oh and LETS GO CAPS!!!!



uh oh.  I hope you're ok when the Caps lose!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I WON I WON!!!! Oh and LETS GO CAPS!!!!



 Damn you. I was winning!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Damn you. I was winning!!


----------



## 4d2008

Caps lost.


----------



## tyky




----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Damn you. I was winning!!



Haha SORRY Rich!


----------



## warneckutz

Kittykat33 said:


> Haha SORRY Rich!


----------



## kvj21075

warneckutz said:


>


----------



## whome20603




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## warneckutz

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## kvj21075

warneckutz said:


>


yeh, you were pretty due for one of those.


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


>


 SingerLady


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## warneckutz

kvj21075 said:


> yeh, you were pretty due for one of those.



And I have so many overdue  to hand out.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Haha hellur! How you durin?


----------



## warneckutz

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Haha hellur! How you durin?



Shhh...


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

warneckutz said:


> Shhh...



BLAH



I win!


----------



## warneckutz

HazelIrishEyes said:


> BLAH
> 
> 
> 
> I win!


----------



## 4d2008

no.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

warneckutz said:


>


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


>




:shrug:


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


> :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Haha SORRY Rich!


 The Caps got killed. And Adam sucks!



kvj21075 said:


>






whome20603 said:


>






tyky said:


>






4d2008 said:


> Caps lost.





Damn


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


>



You're an odd little duckling, aren't you?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> You're an odd little duckling, aren't you?



I like to think I am unique!


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


>







4d2008 said:


>







rich70 said:


>







whome20603 said:


> You're an odd little duckling, aren't you?



i like to describe her as "special" 



HazelIrishEyes said:


> I like to think I am unique!



sure you are honey


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> I like to think I am unique!



Unique, just like everyone else 

my siggy


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

Do to lack of interest I am voting today is Friday and its 3pm right now.


----------



## 4d2008

or should it be due to vice do? :shrug: I dont know. dont care. do do.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Do to lack of interest I am voting today is Friday and its 3pm right now.



Ok but today is my Friday and you are cuting into my 3 day weekend


----------



## kvj21075

ugh- i have to make sure im completely caught up with all my work before we leave for vaca in june (


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> ugh- i have to make sure im completely caught up with all my work before we leave for vaca in june (



where ya goin'


----------



## kvj21075

but im excited cause i havent been on a vacation in.............. years!!! 




but im still nervous


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ugh- i have to make sure im completely caught up with all my work before we leave for vaca in june (


Ill be doing work while we are there FYI. Cant get out of it. sorry.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> where ya goin'


washington state, to meet the boys and Mom


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> but im still nervous


Dont be. 
Its going to be a great time. Promise.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Ill be doing work while we are there FYI. Cant get out of it. sorry.


 what do u mean?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> what do u mean?


I mean Ill be taking the laptop and having things emailed to me because certain things still have to be done and Im the only one that can do these things.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


> i like to describe her as "special"
> 
> 
> 
> sure you are honey



"SPECIAL"? but, but, i am reely special you know, just not in the way you are implying!


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> what do u mean?


YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO WORK ITS MY FIRST VACATION IN YEARS!!!!!! I WILL NOT LET YOU GET OWRK DONE! I WILL BUG THE HELL OUT OF YOU!!!! IF I HAVE TO STAY ON YOUR........ THE ENTIRE TIME I WILL!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO WORK ITS MY FIRST VACATION IN YEARS!!!!!! I WILL NOT LET YOU GET OWRK DONE! I WILL BUG THE HELL OUT OF YOU!!!! IF I HAVE TO STAY ON YOUR........ THE ENTIRE TIME I WILL!!!!!


 Ill do it at night while you sleep  but I will be working


----------



## dn0121

Your Virtual Vacation

Put a cup of water on the floor and stick your toe in it.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> washington state, to meet the boys and Mom



  oh chit   don't worry, I am sure they will love you!  Just try to keep your perverted comments away from the mom, these days the boys will probably teach you something


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Ill do it at night while you sleep  but I will be working



no you will not!!!!! actually, while im sleeping in, since you dont, i guess i can ALLOW you to work 



tyky said:


> oh chit   don't worry, I am sure they will love you!  Just try to keep your perverted comments away from the mom, these days the boys will probably teach you something



actually i think id be better off with the perverted comments with his mom rather than the kids, and his oldest boy just might want to teach me something


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> actually i think id be better off with the perverted comments with his mom rather than the kids, *and his oldest boy just might want to teach me something*


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> The Caps got killed. And Adam sucks!
> 
> I don't think the Caps showed up to that game last night. I will be drinking heavy on Saturday for their loss!!! Adam is going to win!!! I told you that a loooooooong time ago


----------



## warneckutz

Kittykat33 said:


> rich70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Caps got killed. And Adam sucks!
> 
> I don't think the Caps showed up to that game last night. I will be drinking heavy on Saturday for their loss!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drink one for me
Click to expand...


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


> Kittykat33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drink one for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are you in the thread?
Click to expand...


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> warneckutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are you in the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> silly KelB
Click to expand...


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> warneckutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are you in the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with kittykat?
Click to expand...


----------



## rich70

Nevermind kelb. I see now. The quotes were messed up.


----------



## warneckutz

rich70 said:


> Nevermind kelb. I see now. The quotes were messed up.


----------



## rich70

warneckutz said:


>



 What can I say. Its been a tough week.


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Another exciting day.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Another exciting day.



isn't it


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Another exciting day.



Stupid ANTM!!!!!


----------



## warneckutz

4d2008 said:


> Another exciting day.



Wow...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Another exciting day.


this morning wasnt "exciting" ?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Stupid ANTM!!!!!


I really hate that show now.


kvj21075 said:


> this morning wasnt "exciting" ?


I love watching you walk around in your panties making me coffee breakfast and lunch.


----------



## jwwb2000

Yesterday was exciting 

Now come on paperwork!!


----------



## bcp

This game is just sooooo 2007ish


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Yesterday was exciting
> 
> Now come on paperwork!!


do tell......


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> do tell......




The big D paperwork.  They said since all paperwork was filed together and nothing is contested, it should be about 2 weeks until a date to see the judge and get it all done


----------



## 4d2008

Kelb, you are slacking on the D...


----------



## warneckutz

4d2008 said:


> Kelb, you are slacking on the D...



Agreed.


----------



## rich70

jwwb2000 said:


> The big D paperwork.  They said since all paperwork was filed together and nothing is contested, it should be about 2 weeks until a date to see the judge and get it all done



I just went through that myself. We filed in Feb and just went to court this past Monday.( sorry kelb )


----------



## jwwb2000

rich70 said:


> I just went through that myself. We filed in Feb and just went to court this past Monday.( sorry kelb )




But the initial paperwork along with the answer was filed yesterday.  No lawyers involved and everything is straight forward.  That is the reason the ladies said it would be about 1 to 2 weeks for the date


----------



## rich70

jwwb2000 said:


> But the initial paperwork along with the answer was filed yesterday.  No lawyers involved and everything is straight forward.  That is the reason the ladies said it would be about 1 to 2 weeks for the date



Did you file in St. Marys? We did in Charles. Filed together, no lawyers, agreed on everything too. The clerk told us Charles co was backed up. There must of been 20 couples there when we went. I hope you get your date quick just to get it over with. I hope everything works out for you. It was a great stress remover for me.  Poor kelb is still waiting for her date and she filed before me.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Did you file in St. Marys? We did in Charles. Filed together, no lawyers, agreed on everything too. The clerk told us Charles co was backed up. *There must of been 20 couples there* when we went. I hope you get your date quick just to get it over with. I hope everything works out for you. It was a great stress remover for me.  Poor kelb is still waiting for her date and she filed before me.



That is sooooo sad


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Kelb, you are slacking on the D...



We my issue is that  although NOT contested he wont answer any of he orders so I have to wait 30 days file a default then wait 30 days then file a default then wait 30 days to file for a masters hearing.. then guess how many days I have to wait for that?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> That is sooooo sad


 


kelb said:


> We my issue is that although NOT contested he wont answer any of he orders so I have to wait 30 days file a default then wait 30 days then file a default then wait 30 days to file for a masters hearing.. then guess how many days I have to wait for that?


5 days? :shrug:


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> That is sooooo sad



It was. We were the second to last case so I watched all the other ones. Some people were only married for 5 months. I never would of thought I would get divorced but it is what it is I guess.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> It was. We were the second to last case so I watched all the other ones. Some people were only married for 5 months. I never would of thought I would get divorced but *it is what it is* I guess.


 too.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> We my issue is that  although NOT contested he wont answer any of he orders so I have to wait 30 days file a default then wait 30 days then file a default then wait 30 days to file for a masters hearing.. then guess how many days I have to wait for that?



 When I hit the mega millions jackpot I will take care of you forever


----------



## jwwb2000

rich70 said:


> Did you file in St. Marys? We did in Charles. Filed together, no lawyers, agreed on everything too. The clerk told us Charles co was backed up. There must of been 20 couples there when we went. I hope you get your date quick just to get it over with. I hope everything works out for you. It was a great stress remover for me.  Poor kelb is still waiting for her date and she filed before me.



St Mary's and we were the only ones there filing.  They said it shouldn't take long as the person who puts it all in the computer isn't backed up.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> 5 days? :shrug:




Yes... 5 

and then he said hes not going to court either. I'm on my own!

what happend at court Rich?


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Yes... 5
> 
> and then he said hes not going to court either. I'm on my own!
> 
> what happend at court Rich?



does he not want a divorce????


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Yes... 5


I WIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> does he not want a divorce????



NO he does not at all! He is making it tuff.the funny thing is no matter how much he doesnt want it... its going to happen hes just prolonging the inevitable.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> NO he does not at all! He is making it tuff.the funny thing is no matter how much he doesnt want it... its going to happen hes just prolonging the inevitable.


well who would want to divorce you?! hes not stupid


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> NO he does not at all! He is making it tuff.the funny thing is no matter how much he doesnt want it... its going to happen hes just prolonging the inevitable.



Can't you go the Adultry route, I mean you are with someone else while still being married...A friend of mine cheated on her husband and they were divorced with in 1 month.  I don't know how that works but maybe it is an option


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> well who would want to divorce you?! hes not stupid


 plus you are (kelb) his sugar momma.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> plus you are (kelb) his sugar momma.



 This is depressing.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> This is depressing.


Im sorry. 

Stupid 5 finger. Hate that show.


----------



## Kittykat33

Drink one for me

I will be drinking for everyone!! I can't wait to go to the chili cook-off!!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Im sorry.
> 
> Stupid 5 finger. Hate that show.



5 head?


----------



## kelb

Kittykat33 said:


> Drink one for me
> 
> I will be drinking for everyone!! I can't wait to go to the chili cook-off!!



DITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTOITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTO


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> Drink one for me
> 
> I will be drinking for everyone!! *I can't wait to go to the chili cook-off!!*


----------



## Beta84

Kittykat33 said:


> Drink one for me
> 
> I will be drinking for everyone!! I can't wait to go to the chili cook-off!!





kelb said:


> DITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTOITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTODITTO





whome20603 said:


>



  this weekend!


----------



## tyky

I just took my first FB quiz, it said I go Commando


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> I just took my first FB quiz, it said I go Commando



Doesnt shock me one bit :coffeeL


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> I just took my first FB quiz, it said I go Commando



I saw that


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Doesnt shock me one bit :coffeeL


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> this weekend!



Indeed, it's a girls weekend 



tyky said:


> I just took my first FB quiz, it said I go Commando



Errr, your what quiz?


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Indeed, it's a girls weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, your what quiz?



Facebook


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> Facebook



Mkay


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> what happend at court Rich?


Except for us being there for almost 7 hours, it went as good as it could be. Everything is done and over with. Now I just have to wait till yours is done so we can get married.   



kvj21075 said:


> well who would want to divorce you?! hes not stupid


Thats what I was gonna say. GMTA


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Drink one for me
> 
> I will be drinking for everyone!! I can't wait to go to the chili cook-off!!



Drink one for me. No time for me to drink working over 10 hours a day every day.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Drink one for me. No time for me to drink working over 10 hours a day every day.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## nachomama

Gtmustang88 said:


> Drink one for me. No time for me to drink working over 10 hours a day every day.



That's why I like working part time as a bartender.  I can hang around drunks and hear the band, but don't have the hangover the next day.


----------



## rich70

nachomama said:


> That's why I like working part time as a bartender.  I can hang around drunks and hear the band, but don't have the hangover the next day.



Are you going to Pittsburgh with me to see a game this year?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>





I maybe returning to MD at the end of the June. The next ship may get delay enough to where I don't have to be there for that availability. Now that you are divorce, maybe u can come hang out now haha


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Gtmustang88 said:


> I maybe returning to MD at the end of the June. The next ship may get delay enough to where I don't have to be there for that availability. Now that you are divorce, maybe u can come hang out now haha


 


he still has a girl in his life you know!!!!  He likes them young. 









I am talking about his daughter!!!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> I maybe returning to MD at the end of the June. The next ship may get delay enough to where I don't have to be there for that availability. Now that you are divorce, maybe u can come hang out now haha



That sounds cool. I can hang out anytime as long as its a day when I don't have my daughter.


----------



## Gtmustang88

ImAChvyGirl said:


> he still has a girl in his life you know!!!!  He likes them young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about his daughter!!!



Before he knows it, she will be a teenager and i will become old like him...


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> he still has a girl in his life you know!!!!  He likes them young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about his daughter!!!



Hmmmmmmmmm, you're young


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Gtmustang88 said:


> Before he knows it, she will be a teenager and i will become old like him...


 


you said it!!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm, you're young


 



not young enuff for you


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Before he knows it, she will be a teenager and i will become old like him...



No she will be 5 forever and I'm not old


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> not young enuff for you



You must have me confused with 4d.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> You must have me confused with 4d.


 


sorry let me rephrase that!!


you are too old for me!!!!    Sorry Rich


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> No she will be 5 forever and I'm not old



You keep thinking that! You are like 30 years older than me!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> sorry let me rephrase that!!
> 
> 
> you are too old for me!!!!    Sorry Rich



I'm not old dammit.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> You keep thinking that! You are like 30 years older than me!



  You have a nice car for a 5 year old then.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> I'm not old dammit.


 

next year your over the hill!!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> You must have me confused with 4d.


 you tkae that back or i will leave him alone with our daughter!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> you tkae that back or i will leave him alone with our daughter!






Even I know you wouldn't do that to our daughter.


----------



## kvj21075

true....


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> true....


----------



## tyky

Gtmustang88 said:


> You keep thinking that! You are like 30 years older than me!



OMG, is 88 the year you were born?


I am old


----------



## Gtmustang88

tyky said:


> OMG, is 88 the year you were born?
> 
> 
> I am old



No, 85.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> OMG, is 88 the year you were born?
> 
> 
> I am old



Yes you are.


















j/k


----------



## kvj21075

Gtmustang88 said:


> No, 85.


haha! youre old!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

I want a brownie.


----------



## Gtmustang88

kvj21075 said:


> haha! youre old!!!!



I know... Thats why i am going back to college for my masters so I can feel young again.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> haha! youre old!!!!



please go to the Palace and check out your video. TIA


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I want a brownie.



 You are never going to get brownies.. and I have a feeling Apple Pie is not on the list either.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I want a brownie.


no way! you were mean earlier!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> You are never going to get brownies.. and I have a feeling Apple Pie is not on the list either.


  you!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Yes you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k




You could be my father, so you definitely are old...


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Yes you are.
> 
> j/k



It all goes by so quick


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> you!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> You could be my father, so you definitely are old...


Damn, I can



tyky said:


> It all goes by so quick


It sure does.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no way! you were mean earlier!


Im sorry I left to a meeting and didnt tell you and I was gone for an hour so I didnt talk to you.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Im sorry I left to a meeting and didnt tell you and I was gone for an hour so I didnt talk to you.


no.... before that.... so you were mean to me twice today!


----------



## kelb

kelb said:


> please go to the Palace and check out your video. TIA




(read above)
HEY! Remember when I said that


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no.... before that.... so you were mean to me twice today!




You mean when I was talking about you liking trains and your baby coming out as a Black Asian Jew that smells like Bacon and glitters in the sunlight?

:shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> (read above)
> HEY! Remember when I said that


we cant watch videos at  work


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> we cant watch videos at  work



OOHHHH TOOO BADDDD 
Lets just say KVJs future is important!


----------



## 4d2008

You are still in denial about the KVJ/KVF thing arent you Kelb...


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> OOHHHH TOOO BADDDD
> Lets just say KVJs future is important!


huh


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> You are still in denial about the KVJ/KVF thing arent you Kelb...



 I KNOW its going to happen but until it does shes KVJ to me!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> You are still in denial about the KVJ/KVF thing arent you Kelb...



So when is the next dinner outing?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> So when is the next dinner outing?


lex park or waldorf? if its waldorf its famous daves


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> lex park or waldorf? if its waldorf its famous daves



Sounds good either or. When?


----------



## GheyD

Holy crapola, this thread is huge!


----------



## tyky

GheyD said:


> Holy crapola, this thread is huge!



start from the beginning


----------



## 4d2008

GheyD said:


> *Holy crapola*, *this* thread *is* *huge*!


Thats what he said. 


dammit I mean she.


----------



## GheyD

4d2008 said:


> Thats what he said.
> 
> 
> dammit I mean she.



I like your meat.


----------



## kvj21075

GheyD said:


> I like your meat.


 off my mans meat!


----------



## 4d2008

GheyD said:


> I like your meat.


----------



## GheyD

kvj21075 said:


> off my mans meat!



You're a hussy aren't you.  You can't even handle the meat right I'm sure and in a little while you will be bored with it and look for new meat then the meat will be free to find a new home.


----------



## 4d2008

GheyD said:


> You're a hussy aren't you. You can't even handle the meat right I'm sure and in a little while you will be bored with it and look for new meat then the meat will be free to find a new home.


is that like free range chicken? :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

GheyD said:


> You're a hussy aren't you.  You can't even handle the meat right I'm sure and in a little while you will be bored with it and look for new meat then the meat will be free to find a new home.


i know how to treat my meat! my meat is happy with  its sausage casing! now back off tuity fruity!!!


----------



## GheyD

kvj21075 said:


> i know how to treat my meat! my meat is happy with  its sausage casing! now back off tuity fruity!!!



  We can share.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

I always feel like somebody's watching me!


----------



## 4d2008

HazelIrishEyes said:


> I always feel like somebody's watching me!
> 
> View attachment 64069


must..... not.... comment.... 

must.... not... bring.... out.... pervD.


----------



## Beta84

HazelIrishEyes said:


> I always feel like somebody's watching me!
> 
> View attachment 64069



you keep lookin side to side...but I'm behind you.


----------



## GheyD

Beta84 said:


> you keep lookin side to side...but I'm behind you.


----------



## Gheyds_Husband

GheyD said:


> We can share.


Whhaaaaa da eff you think u doing? You get back to bed! I want that purrrdy tiny hiney in da ayer. rawr!


----------



## toppick08

mornin'.....


----------



## 4d2008

Gheyds_Husband said:


> Whhaaaaa da eff you think u doing? You get back to bed! I want that purrrdy tiny hiney in da ayer. rawr!


----------



## 4d2008

I think Im still a little


----------



## rich70




----------



## HazelIrishEyes

rich70 said:


>


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> View attachment 64087



You figured it out


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> must..... not.... comment....
> 
> must.... not... bring.... out.... pervD.






Gheyds_Husband said:


> Whhaaaaa da eff you think u doing? You get back to bed! I want that purrrdy tiny hiney in da ayer. rawr!



Well I guess you know you have hit it big when your MPDs have MPDs


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Well I guess you know you have hit it big when your MPDs have MPDs


Now thats funny..


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Well I guess you know you have hit it big when your MPDs have MPDs


----------



## Kittykat33

Is it Saturday yet???? This time tomorrow I will be driving to RFK to tailgate before the cook-off!!


----------



## rich70

HazelIrishEyes said:


> View attachment 64087


 You are proud of that aren't you.



whome20603 said:


> You figured it out






kelb said:


> Well I guess you know you have hit it big when your MPDs have MPDs






4d2008 said:


> Now thats funny..






Damn you



Kittykat33 said:


> Is it Saturday yet???? This time tomorrow I will be driving to RFK to tailgate before the cook-off!!


----------



## kvj21075

GheyD said:


> We can share.



no! no no no no...well.... what do u look like?



4d2008 said:


> must..... not.... comment....
> 
> must.... not... bring.... out.... pervD.







Gheyds_Husband said:


> Whhaaaaa da eff you think u doing? You get back to bed! I want that purrrdy tiny hiney in da ayer. rawr!



wth is going on here?!?!?!?!



4d2008 said:


> I think Im still a little



you were messed up last night, if i can jump on the bed, play with the cats, go to the bathroom multiple times, play on the computer, and you still be out. you are DONE!



kelb said:


> Well I guess you know you have hit it big when your MPDs have MPDs




but........... what if they arent mpds? what if they are really his bfs?????


----------



## Beta84

Kittykat33 said:


> Is it Saturday yet???? This time tomorrow I will be driving to RFK to tailgate before the cook-off!!



  you guys have nothin better to tailgate for out here?  :sigh:



hi everyone!


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


>


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


>



I am very proud!!!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## HazelIrishEyes

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 64109



Go 4D!

Gimmie a 4, 4, you got your 4 you got your 4 gimmie a D, D, you got your D you got your D!


----------



## dn0121




----------



## dn0121

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Go 4D!
> 
> Gimmie a 4, 4, you got your 4 you got your 4 gimmie a D, D, you got your D you got your D!
> 
> View attachment 64114


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 64116



I'll never get it...


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> I'll never get it...


----------



## GypsyQueen

How did i do?


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> View attachment 64119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did i do?



tanfastik


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## GypsyQueen

This is me right now


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## kelb

This thread has been reported!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kelb said:


> This thread has been reported!






is it safe to come out yet?


----------



## dn0121

My contribution to society has been fulfilled. 

World, never ask anything else of me.


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> My contribution to society has been fulfilled.
> 
> World, never ask anything else of me.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

dn0121 said:


> My contribution to society has been fulfilled.
> 
> World, never ask anything else of me.



Yes, yes it has! HAHa


----------



## GheyD

Your AV is really cute.


----------



## Gheyds_Husband

GheyD said:


> Your AV is really cute.


almost as cute as your tiny hiney


----------



## GheyD

Gheyds_Husband said:


> almost as cute as your tiny hiney



You would know best.  I'm just glad I got Sparkles in the separation.  He never did like you.


----------



## kvj21075

GheyD said:


> You would know best.  I'm just glad I got Sparkles in the separation.  He never did like you.


apparently DN and Warmnutz have too much time on thier hands.......


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> apparently DN and Warmnutz have too much time on thier hands.......


they have something on there hands.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> they have something on there hands.


bettter than thier face!


----------



## GheyD

Gheyds_Husband said:


> Girlfriend, his love juice is the best thing for your face! I like it to soak in my pores for a couple hours then lick it off!



That is so gross you are going on ignore.


----------



## kvj21075

wtf?


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> apparently DN and Warmnutz have too much time on thier hands.......





4d2008 said:


> they have something on there hands.


----------



## GheyD

kvj21075 said:


> wtf?



Whats wrong?


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

MPD's 

So annoying.


----------



## dn0121

4dzsecretmpd said:


> MPD's
> 
> So annoying.



Everyone knows mine and they only come out in the private forums except for DD.


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

dn0121 said:


> Everyone knows mine and they only come out in the private forums except for DD.



I dont


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> My contribution to society has been fulfilled.
> 
> World, never ask anything else of me.



you taught them all how to do it!


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

Ive requested the fight club. Hollywood, and the loveshack. so mods.. get to it.


----------



## dn0121

4dzsecretmpd said:


> Ive requested the fight club. Hollywood, and the loveshack. so mods.. get to it.


Done


----------



## tyky




----------



## daydreamer

tyky said:


>


----------



## Gheyds_Husband

tyky said:


>


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay girlfriend! I love, love, love, your AV!!! It's SUPER!


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

Im bored.  only 3.5 more hours.


----------



## tyky

daydreamer said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

4dzsecretmpd said:


> Im bored.  only 3.5 more hours.


3 more hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gheyds_Husband

4d2008 said:


> 3 more hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I bet you have a big 4d sausage, why don't you cum over to my place for the next three hours, no one has to know.


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

Gheyds_Husband said:


> I bet you have a big 4d sausage, why don't you cum over to my place for the next three hours, no one has to know.



If you are going to say that you should learn what PM is.


----------



## Gheyds_Husband

And just where is that cute fat asian today??? He reminds me of a little asian piggy. Oh, how I would love to make him squeal! I would love it, love it, love it!


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

I just want to be the last person to post cause I think "husband" is going to get this thread bye bye.


----------



## 4d2008

4dzsecretmpd said:


> I just want to be the last person to post cause I think "husband" is going to get this thread bye bye.


----------



## Gheyds_Husband

How about I post you pretty boy?

Speaking of pretty boy, where are those warmnuts?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## Gheyds_Husband

4d2008 said:


>


Oh I could fill the gap in that mouth, no problem at all! Tell me, about how long is your sausage


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## Gheyds_Husband

Where is Black-Francis? I want a black man!


----------



## 4d2008

Gheyds_Husband said:


> Where is Black-Francis? I want a black man!


Ill bet you do.


----------



## Gheyds_Husband

4d2008 said:


> Ill bet you do.


Oh honey, don't get jealous!


----------



## 4d2008

today is soooooooo boring.


----------



## Gheyds_Husband

4d2008 said:


> today is soooooooo boring.


Tell me big boy, what do you want to do when you get off work?


----------



## 4d2008

Gheyds_Husband said:


> Tell me big boy, what do you want to do when you get off work?


Go home to the most gorgeous woman in the entire world.


----------



## Gheyds_Husband

4d2008 said:


> Go home to the most gorgeous woman in the entire world.


I will let you ram your  into my  . well?


----------



## 4d2008

sofaking bored.


----------



## 4d2008

Whome. Officially... No you didnt.


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Whome. Officially... No you didnt.



I'm sorry but without an official notarized document you can not take back my official win. It's in the handbook and yes, I burned all the handbooks


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Baconator 9000: Opera/9.60 (J2ME/MIDP; Opera Mini/4.2.13918/488; U; en) Presto/2.2.0)

Boo


----------



## 4d2008

I guess Ill be busy typing a handbook this weekend.


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> I guess Ill be busy typing a handbook this weekend.





That's it, I'm going to have to report you...


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Baconator 9000: Opera/9.60 (J2ME/MIDP; Opera Mini/4.2.13918/488; U; en) Presto/2.2.0)

4d my ring just showed up and I can highly reccommend tungsten carbide too u.  Its heavy, wide, scratch proof, practically unbreakable, and very low cost.


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> ...


.....


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Baconator 9000: Opera/9.60 (J2ME/MIDP; Opera Mini/4.2.13918/488; U; en) Presto/2.2.0)
> 
> 4d my ring just showed up and I can highly reccommend tungsten carbide too u. Its heavy, wide, scratch proof, practically unbreakable, and very low cost.


awesome. i really like the ring we found. cant wait to wear it


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> .....


----------



## GypsyQueen

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Baconator 9000: Opera/9.60 (J2ME/MIDP; Opera Mini/4.2.13918/488; U; en) Presto/2.2.0)
> 
> 4d my ring just showed up and I can highly reccommend tungsten carbide too u.  Its heavy, wide, scratch proof, practically unbreakable, and very low cost.



I got Wolf a tungsten carbide ring a while back....i love the color. i got her one with a bit of a design in it.   I reccomend it as well.  I got hers in a size 8 for about $550 on sale....


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


>


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Baconator 9000: Opera/9.60 (J2ME/MIDP; Opera Mini/4.2.13918/488; U; en) Presto/2.2.0)

That's cool what did u find?  Should we make it our avs?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I got Wolf a tungsten carbide ring a while back....i love the color. i got her one with a bit of a design in it. I reccomend it as well. I got hers in a size 8 for about $550 on sale....


I like this one. It looks alot different IRL. but so does KVF's. Pictures dont do her ring justice at all.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Baconator 9000: Opera/9.60 (J2ME/MIDP; Opera Mini/4.2.13918/488; U; en) Presto/2.2.0)
> 
> That's cool what did u find? Should we make it our avs?


hell yeah.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> I like this one. It looks alot different IRL. but so does KVF's. Pictures dont do her ring justice at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64157



That is a beautiful ring....i love the design.  is it white gold?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> That is a beautiful ring....i love the design. is it white gold?


no its tungsten.
http://www.kay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product1|10101|10001|-1|25152050299|15051|15051.15058.15114


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Baconator 9000: Opera/9.60 (J2ME/MIDP; Opera Mini/4.2.13918/488; U; en) Presto/2.2.0)



			
				GypsyQueen said:
			
		

> dn0121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (Baconator 9000: Opera/9.60 (J2ME/MIDP; Opera Mini/4.2.13918/488; U; en) Presto/2.2.0)
> 
> 4d my ring just showed up and I can highly reccommend tungsten carbide too u.  Its heavy, wide, scratch proof, practically unbreakable, and very low cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got Wolf a tungsten carbide ring a while back....i love the color. i got her one with a bit of a design in it.   I reccomend it as well.  I got hers in a size 8 for about $550 on sale....
Click to expand...


I'd like to see it.  I want to get another one in a few years.  Mine is the Triton Alto on Titanium-Jewelry.com.  They sent out a ring sizer and I'm glad the did. I was size 11 a few months back but am a 12 now. I'm guessing from the heat.


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> I'm sorry but without an official notarized document you can not take back my official win. It's in the handbook and yes, I burned all the handbooks


hmm I do recall giving u the win awhile back...so it probably should stand!  



4d2008 said:


> I like this one. It looks alot different IRL. but so does KVF's. Pictures dont do her ring justice at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64157


nice ring


----------



## 4d2008

tater said:


> to post in this thread...... *WINS*


Id like to remind everyone.


----------



## MJ

4d2008 said:


> Id like to remind everyone.



Quit being a piggy. You already won the girl.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Id like to remind everyone.



I'm last...so I win!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> no its tungsten.
> http://www.kay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product1|10101|10001|-1|25152050299|15051|15051.15058.15114



Oh, oops....it looks really bright in the pic....i know tungsten is a darker metal.



dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Baconator 9000: Opera/9.60 (J2ME/MIDP; Opera Mini/4.2.13918/488; U; en) Presto/2.2.0)
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see it.  I want to get another one in a few years.  Mine is the Triton Alto on Titanium-Jewelry.com.  They sent out a ring sizer and I'm glad the did. I was size 11 a few months back but am a 12 now. I'm guessing from the heat.



Hers is kind of like that one....it was made by Art Carved though.  You may want to take a look at that as well.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> I like this one. It looks alot different IRL. but so does KVF's. Pictures dont do her ring justice at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64157



That's f'n wicked


----------



## 4d2008

MJ said:


> Quit being a piggy. You already won the girl.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> That's f'n wicked


yeah I really like it.


----------



## 4d2008

<------------ 

Im in the cool peoples club now.


----------



## dn0121

GypsyQueen said:


> Oh, oops....it looks really bright in the pic....i know tungsten is a darker metal.
> 
> 
> 
> Hers is kind of like that one....it was made by Art Carved though.  You may want to take a look at that as well.



I do like Art Carved rings a lot.  I tried a few on and told B that I'm most likely going to have more than 1 ring.  I just have to find the another one I like that has a design on it.  I like how heavy they are.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> <------------
> 
> Im in the cool peoples club now.



That's huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggeee


----------



## 4d2008

Now back to.


I win.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> Now back to.
> 
> 
> I win.


 

I THOUGHT SOMEONE ELSE ALREADY WON!!!


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> hmm I do recall giving u the win awhile back...so it probably should stand!



Thank you


----------



## dn0121

k..


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I THOUGHT SOMEONE ELSE ALREADY WON!!!


----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## dn0121

:drinkslatertonight:


----------



## 4d2008

:notsurewhattheplansaretonighttextmelater:


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> :notsurewhattheplansaretonighttextmelater:



:yeayourgirlyhalfjusttextedmeandaskedsoisuggestedthatohfuckitthisistohardtotypelikethis:


----------



## GypsyQueen

I freakin' win 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	



Edit: :ifreakinwin:


----------



## dn0121

Hey Gheys Husband

netflix just informed me Hancock is in the mail to me, dont steal it from me.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> :yeayourgirlyhalfjusttextedmeandaskedsoisuggestedthatohfuckitthisistohardtotypelikethis:


hmyfvckinggawdthatishardashelltoreadwhatthefvckarewedoing:


----------



## dn0121

im outta here, see some of y'all this weekend others just remember to let 4d win. im sure he has the most posts in this thread anyways.  if it got deleted his post count would probably be cut in half.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> im outta here, see some of y'all this weekend others just remember to let 4d win. im sure he has the most posts in this thread anyways. if it got deleted his post count would probably be cut in half.


oh Im sure it would be worse then that LMAO


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Ford. The other white meat.


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


>



Have you started getting your pool ready?


----------



## 4d2008

everyone leave. I win.


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> everyone leave. I win.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Have you started getting your pool ready?


 


It is open!!!!   




it's just too cold to get in right now


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> everyone leave. I win.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


>


 



you will be ok just ask Vrai to let you post right before she "poofs" it


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you will be ok just ask Vrai to let you post right before she "poofs" it


Ive thought about that before.


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


>



...it's too bad ...I won 



ImAChvyGirl said:


> It is open!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's just too cold to get in right now



Yea but you're ready for when it's warm...no fair, I want a pool. We have a jacuzzi so I just turn the heat down in the summer


----------



## 4d2008

will you 2 please take it to PM and let me freaking win. thanks.


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## 4d2008

Thats It Im Leaving!!!!!!!!


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> will you 2 please take it to PM and let me freaking win. thanks.



DFN


----------



## GypsyQueen

im Going To Win!!!


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> View attachment 64161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im Going To Win!!!



No but thank you for playing. Now, I shall call you...Gyptizzle


----------



## GypsyQueen

whome20603 said:


> No but thank you for playing. Now, I shall call you...Gyptizzle



i shall call you Fart Blossom.....


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> i shall call you Fart Blossom.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 64162



You will not get an answer.


----------



## GypsyQueen

whome20603 said:


> You will not get an answer.









Hey i win, btw.


----------



## 4dzsecretmpd

...no you dont.....


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> Hey i win, btw.



I'm sorry but you can't call me "Fart" anything and expect an answer. My name for you is sincerely a term of endearment, an expression of my love for you...uhh...well, something like that anyway


----------



## whome20603

4dzsecretmpd said:


> ...no you dont.....



Is that a flag in your av? I mean, why is there hair on your flag?


----------



## GypsyQueen

4dzsecretmpd said:


> ...no you dont.....



betcha wish you had boxers that did this....





Edit: click on it.


----------



## GypsyQueen

whome20603 said:


> I'm sorry but you can't call me "Fart" anything and expect an answer. My name for you is sincerely a term of endearment, an expression of my love for you...uhh...well, something like that anyway



Fart Blossom was a term of endearment coming from my father.  He called me that when i was a baby.....i just thought it was funny...


how about Hershy Squirt?


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> Fart Blossom was a term of endearment coming from my father.  He called me that when i was a baby.....i just thought it was funny...
> 
> 
> how about Hershy Squirt?



Did your Daddy call you that too? They probably should've just changed your diet :shrug:

I'm just sayin...you little fart tart you!


----------



## GypsyQueen

whome20603 said:


> Did your Daddy call you that too? They probably should've just changed your diet :shrug:
> 
> I'm just sayin...you little fart tart you!



  no i just came up with that one.....some times ill call my cats that.


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> no i just came up with that one.....some times ill call my cats that.





Have a great weekend, I'm going home now. Chili Cook Off tomorrow


----------



## frozenrain

frozenrain said:


> ]I have been studying all your methods you have employed to try and win this thread.I have fed this data into a high velocity wind machine.I will be turning this machine  around to face you. You will be blasted off to the edges of outer space...your own intelligence will have been used against you ha ha ha
> I will be the only one left to.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha ha



only 12,567 more buttons to press and it should be working ha ha ha


----------



## ovred




----------



## kvj21075

ovred said:


>


no, you dont win


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> betcha wish you had boxers that did this....
> 
> View attachment 64164
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: click on it.


 thats what im for!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> no, you dont win



 Neither do you.


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>



How are you on this fine Saturday morning?






Oh and


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> How are you on this fine Saturday morning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and



I am good, about to do Kempo 

How about you?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I am good, about to do Kempo
> 
> How about you?



I'm stuck at work. Its so slow that I'm bored to death. At least I get outta here at 12. What may I ask is kempo?


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> betcha wish you had boxers that did this....
> 
> View attachment 64164
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: click on it.



hmm boxers like that could be fun


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I'm stuck at work. Its so slow that I'm bored to death. At least I get outta here at 12. What may I ask is kempo?



martial arts, google it


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## tyky




----------



## dn0121




----------



## tyky




----------



## ovred




----------



## warneckutz

dn0121 said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

Well Hello there!!!!


----------



## warneckutz

GypsyQueen said:


> View attachment 64233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Hello there!!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

warneckutz said:


>


----------



## warneckutz

GypsyQueen said:


> View attachment 64234


----------



## kvj21075

im soooooooooooooooooooo tired


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> im soooooooooooooooooooo tired



me too.  And im really really sore from moving this weekend.....my body hurts so bad.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> me too.  And im really really sore from moving this weekend.....my body hurts so bad.


im sore... but for other reasons lol. i kept waking up last night to chug down water, and this morning i kept falling asleep on the road (


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> im sore... but for other reasons lol. i kept waking up last night to chug down water, and this morning i kept falling asleep on the road (



  glad I don't drive anywhere near you


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> glad I don't drive anywhere near you



Good morning Mrs. Wafflebrains!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Good morning Mrs. Wafflebrains!



 Goober


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Goober



  That fits me too.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> That fits me too.


 



it really does!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

I want to go home and take a nap with my 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	


	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> That fits me too.



  I guess I should start eating waffles  

Nah, too fattening


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

GypsyQueen said:


> I want to go home and take a nap with my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 


I wouldn't mind the nap but I'm allergic to the cats


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> it really does!!



Hey,


----------



## RareBreed

kvj21075 said:


> im sore... but for other reasons lol. i kept waking up last night to chug down water, and this morning i *kept falling asleep on the road *(



I do that too sometimes. I always have a pack of gum in my car just in case. It seems to do the trick.


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> im sore... but for other reasons lol. i kept waking up last night to chug down water, and this morning i kept falling asleep on the road (



By the Pepsi place? That was you?!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Hey,


 

What?   My mom told me never to lie!!!


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I guess I should start eating waffles
> 
> Nah, too fattening



I'll just call you snickle then.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I'll just call you snickle then.



what the heck is a snickle anyway


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> What?   My mom told me never to lie!!!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Hey,






RareBreed said:


> I do that too sometimes. I always have a pack of gum in my car just in case. It seems to do the trick.


gum, smokes, dancing, chewing on the window, nothing helps 



whome20603 said:


> By the Pepsi place? That was you?!



that time i wasnt falling asleep, i just couldnt stop staring at your boobies and ran off the road lol


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> what the heck is a snickle anyway



I have no ideal.


----------



## GypsyQueen

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I wouldn't mind the nap but I'm allergic to the cats



That would suck.  I dont know what i would do.  



RareBreed said:


> I do that too sometimes. I always have a pack of gum in my car just in case. It seems to do the trick.



hmmm...I'll have to try that.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I have no ideal.





snickle  14 up, 10 down   
 To engage in sexual intercouse with a person who you are not romantically involved with in order to add to your total number of sexual partners


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> snickle  14 up, 10 down
> To engage in sexual intercouse with a person who you are not romantically involved with in order to add to your total number of sexual partners



How you doing?!?!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> How you doing?!?!


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>



You knew that was coming didn't ya!!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> You knew that was coming didn't ya!!



I was pretty sure


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


>



How u be?


----------



## Beta84




----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> How u be?



I be good, how bout chu


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


>



How is Arizona?


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


>


Didnt have my phone on me last night.

Read your text this morning.


Only thing I have to say is.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> I be good, how bout chu



 but my tummy isn't feeling all that great


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> but my tummy isn't feeling all that great


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> .....


----------



## GypsyQueen

OMG IM SO SORE!!!!!  And im still not done moving.


All of my muscles hurt, my back feels horrible, im pretty sure i sprained my big left toe.... i have a knot on my head from a dress drawer. Bruises are covering my legs and a bruise on my right elbow....and some how i got a sore throat...i think im getting sick


Now i know that alot of what i just said could be turned around and sound like a "un"weekend....but it wasnt, so dont even bring it up.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

HazelIrishEyes said:


> View attachment 64243



View attachment vhjkgj.bmp


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> How is Arizona?


hot!



4d2008 said:


> Didnt have my phone on me last night.
> 
> Read your text this morning.
> 
> 
> Only thing I have to say is.


   Them tacos were good 



GypsyQueen said:


> OMG IM SO SORE!!!!!  And im still not done moving.
> 
> 
> All of my muscles hurt, my back feels horrible, im pretty sure i sprained my big left toe.... i have a knot on my head from a dress drawer. Bruises are covering my legs and a bruise on my right elbow....and some how i got a sore throat...i think im getting sick
> 
> 
> Now i know that alot of what i just said could be turned around and sound like a "un"weekend....but it wasnt, so dont even bring it up.


hey I woulda helped 

too late!  hope u get it all done without anymore abuse!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

GypsyQueen said:


> View attachment 64244


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> OMG IM SO SORE!!!!!  And im still not done moving.
> 
> 
> All of my muscles hurt, my back feels horrible, im pretty sure i sprained my big left toe.... i have a knot on my head from a dress drawer. Bruises are covering my legs and a bruise on my right elbow....and some how i got a sore throat...i think im getting sick
> 
> 
> Now i know that alot of what i just said could be turned around and sound like a "un"weekend....but it wasnt, so dont even bring it up.



You shoulda said something....I'm sure I coulda had someone come help.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


> hey I woulda helped
> 
> too late!  hope u get it all done without anymore abuse!



 thanks....



HazelIrishEyes said:


> View attachment 64245










​


jwwb2000 said:


> You shoulda said something....I'm sure I coulda had someone come help.



Thanks....i dont know, we just ended up doing it our selfs for the most part.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> View attachment 64252


----------



## Beta84

so I got in my car to drive places and I realized I'm way too early.  Sorry but I'm not that much of an overachiever.  So I came back here


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## GypsyQueen

View attachment hjjjkghj.bmp


----------



## GypsyQueen

HazelIrishEyes said:


> View attachment 64255



Mine are showing the animation part of it until you click on it.   WTF???!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Some of the sites maximum for the pictures are to big. You have to try and find the ones with the 100x100


----------



## GypsyQueen

oh.


----------



## kelb




----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> View attachment 64274



Is this getting old to you yet?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

whome20603 said:


> Is this getting old to you yet?



Nope!


----------



## whome20603

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Nope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64286


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


>



Did you have fun sat?


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Did you have fun sat?



But of course, did you? I have some pretty nice tan lines  Did you get to try any chili? I must've tried 15-20 different kinds of chili


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> But of course, did you? I have some pretty nice tan lines  Did you get to try any chili? I must've tried 15-20 different kinds of chili



Damn! Did you explode on Sunday or what?


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Damn! Did you explode on Sunday or what?





I didn't have 15-20 BOWLS of chili, I had samples...partial samples at that. I gotta tell ya though, there was this guy standing by us at one point that smelled like he seriously may have $h!t himself


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> I didn't have 15-20 BOWLS of chili, I had samples...partial samples at that. I gotta tell ya though, there was this guy standing by us at one point that smelled like he seriously may have $h!t himself


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


>


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> But of course, did you? I have some pretty nice tan lines  Did you get to try any chili? I must've tried 15-20 different kinds of chili



I did try some but i mostly just tasted the sauce rather than eat the meat.

Did you stay after the rain!?


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I did try some but i mostly just tasted the sauce rather than eat the meat.
> 
> Did you stay after the rain!?



Ha, nope...we left before the rain came. We were probably in the car for 2 minutes when the sky opened up and it started pouring. One of the chicks that was with us wasn't feeling good so we left  Were you still there?


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Ha, nope...we left before the rain came. We were probably in the car for 2 minutes when the sky opened up and it started pouring. One of the chicks that was with us wasn't feeling good so we left  Were you still there?



Hells yeah! I'm a trooper. Rained for about 20 minutes the we Rocked on again


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Hells yeah! I'm a trooper. Rained for about 20 minutes the we Rocked on again



I hear ya. I would've stayed but I didn't drive........bastages!


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> Hells yeah! I'm a trooper. Rained for about 20 minutes the we Rocked on again




We left after Papa Roach played.  I'm the big dummy for making my way up to the front and then getting smashed up against the rail, kicked in the head, ect.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Guess What?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Black-Francis

GypsyQueen said:


> Guess What?!?!?!?!?!?!




You won?

It's getting old, ya little twit!!!


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> Guess What?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## jwwb2000

GypsyQueen said:


> Guess What?!?!?!?!?!?!



You are pregnant?


----------



## GypsyQueen

Black-Francis said:


> You won?
> 
> It's getting old, ya little twit!!!



wrong.



tyky said:


>







jwwb2000 said:


> You are pregnant?






WINNER!!!! DING DING DING!!!!


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64294
> 
> 
> WINNER!!!! DING DING DING!!!!


liar


----------



## ovred

hey everybody.


----------



## kelb

KVj!!! Help me get motivated!


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> KVj!!! Help me get motivated!



psst...she's rarely on at night


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Guess What?!?!?!?!?!?!



how come nobody guesses chicken butt when that's always the answer?


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> psst...she's rarely on at night



shes on now! 

I'm supposed to be packing but I took a break and now can't seem to get motivated to go back to doing it!!!


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> shes on now!
> 
> I'm supposed to be packing but I took a break and now can't seem to get motivated to go back to doing it!!!



you're moving???  but i thought we were gonna be roomies


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> KVj!!! Help me get motivated!


im all alone tonight


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> im all alone tonight



awww, where is your man


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> you're moving???  but i thought we were gonna be roomies


no!  she has a cat!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> awww, where is your man


he is mad at me ( now i wont be able to sleep- first night apart in almost 5 months


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> he is mad at me ( now i wont be able to sleep- first night apart in almost 5 months



what did you do


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> no!  she has a cat!!!!


psh for her, worth it!  




kvj21075 said:


> he is mad at me ( now i wont be able to sleep- first night apart in almost 5 months


i'll be right over


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> what did you do


im being "secretive" its more of a me being stubborn type of thing


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> im being "secretive" its more of a me being stubborn type of thing


----------



## tyky

tyky said:


>



I am shocked you two don't already live together


----------



## kvj21075

we do but he has his apartmetn till the end of the month


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> we do but he has his apartmetn till the end of the month



guess it is coming in handy tonight 


sorry guess it is not funny


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> guess it is coming in handy tonight
> 
> 
> sorry guess it is not funny


----------



## toppick08

Another busy day ahead.............'mornin peeps..


----------



## tyky




----------



## warneckutz




----------



## kvj21075




----------



## whome20603

buenos dias


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> buenos dias


Im going to tell you the smae thing I had to tell Hoover....


Please change your AV, youre making the rest of us look bad!


----------



## 4d2008

I'm really easy to get along with once you people learn to worship me.

Now please leave.


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> Im going to tell you the smae thing I had to tell Hoover....
> 
> 
> Please change your AV, youre making the rest of us look bad!



Has the morning sickness kicked in yet?


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Has the morning sickness kicked in yet?


 no 




 dont get too emotionally attached


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont get too emotionally attached






Too late for that message as well


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> Im going to tell you the smae thing I had to tell Hoover....
> 
> 
> Please change your AV, youre making the rest of us look bad!



Uhhh, thank you...I think 

Wassamatta wichu today booger?


----------



## 4d2008

I'll give you a nice, shiny quarter if you all go away.


----------



## RareBreed

4d2008 said:


> *I'm really easy to get along with once you people learn to worship me.*
> Now please leave.



My husband has a t-shirt that says the same thing.


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Uhhh, thank you...I think
> 
> Wassamatta wichu today booger?



nothing  why?! 



4d2008 said:


> I'll give you a nice, shiny quarter if you all go away.



:throwstonsofshinypennieseverywhereelsebuthere:


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> nothing  why?!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


>


its just....  i miss you so much!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> its just....  i miss you so much!



Hehe, that made me smile but you're crying so I pinched myself. Now I'm not smiling


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Hehe, that made me smile but you're crying so I pinched myself. Now I'm not smiling


where did u pinch yourself..... exactly.....


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> where did u pinch yourself..... exactly.....


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> where did u pinch yourself..... exactly.....



Near my ...WAIT, I'll PM you with the EXACT location...


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Near my ...WAIT, I'll PM you with the EXACT location...


 brb. im going to go.......... uh nevermind. bathroom break!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> brb. im going to go.......... uh nevermind. bathroom break!



 I knew that was coming


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I knew that was cumming


----------



## kelb

*Kvj...*

My man is hotter than yours

<<----------------------


----------



## 4d2008

I cant believe its only 9am.  this day will never end.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I cant believe its only 9am.  this day will never end.



what's the rush?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> what's the rush?


Good point.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> My man is hotter than yours
> 
> <<----------------------



ok this can go two ways.....


My man is hotter! But i bet yours is hung like a donkey!

or...


Yeh, but hes such an @$$!



4d2008 said:


> Good point.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> ok this can go two ways.....
> 
> 
> My man is hotter! But i bet yours is hung like a donkey!
> 
> or...
> 
> 
> Yeh, but hes such an @$$!



If you are talking about bb.. its both!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> If you are talking about bb.. its both!


whatcha doing tonight? i think u said u already had plans...


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> If you are talking about bb.. its both!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> whatcha doing tonight? i think u said u already had plans...



I'm sadley packing ... and drinking the 2 bottles of pinot grigio


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'm sadley packing ... and drinking the 2 bottles of pinot grigio


if u want help let me know, and dont be sad!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> if u want help let me know, and dont be sad!



Hehe, you're offering to help her drink the two bottles, not pack, aren't ya?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> if u want help let me know, and dont be sad!


Oh yeah I forgot its a happy thing... right...?



whome20603 said:


> Hehe, you're offering to help her drink the two bottles, not pack, aren't ya?



 Either way it would be nice


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Hehe, you're offering to help her drink the two bottles, not pack, aren't ya?


What? :shrug: im thinking pizza, wine, loud happy music, and packing, make it into a fun (drunk) happy chore


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> What? :shrug: im thinking pizza, wine, loud happy music, and packing, make it into a fun (drunk) happy chore



Sounds like the best way to pack if you ask me


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Oh yeah I forgot its a happy thing... right...?
> 
> 
> 
> Either way it would be nice



Are you sad because you're moving?


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Sounds like the best way to pack if you ask me


uhhmmmmm the BEST way to pack is sit back with wine and pizza, and WATCH hot muscle men pack for us


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Are you sad because you're moving?


shes sad she only has 2 bottles left. alky


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Are you sad because you're moving?



There is a story to it.. but yes


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> There is a story to it.. but yes


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> shes sad she only has 2 bottles left. alky



1 and a 1/2


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Any connection between your reality and mine is purely coincidental. 
Go away.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Any connection between your reality and mine is purely coincidental.
> Go away.



those are some big words in your siggy


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Any connection between your reality and mine is purely coincidental.
> Go away.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> those are some big words in your siggy


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> uhhmmmmm the BEST way to pack is sit back with wine and pizza, and WATCH hot muscle men pack for us



Good point 



kelb said:


> There is a story to it.. but yes



I think maybe you and one of my best friends might have very similar stories. Either way, it's for the best


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Good point
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe you and one of my best friends might have very similar stories. Either way, it's for the best



I have no where to go


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I have no where to go



you can't move in with BB?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I have no where to go


We have a couch.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kelb said:


> I have no where to go



You can come stay with me !


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I have no where to go



Seriously? I'm sorry, that sucks! What area are you looking to move to and how much can you afford? I deactivated my real estate license but can still help you look. Plus, I have two close friends that are both active agents. Let me know if you need help


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I have no where to go


house is not sold yet, and tell me your price range and area range. if not just wait till sept then you can be my $ex slave, i mean roomie!


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Seriously? I'm sorry, that sucks! What area are you looking to move to and how much can you afford? I deactivated my real estate license but can still help you look. Plus, I have two close friends that are both active agents. Let me know if you need help





kvj21075 said:


> house is not sold yet, and tell me your price range and area range. if not just wait till sept then you can be my $ex slave, i mean roomie!



 You 2 are sweet! 
I have an agent who is coming over tomorrow to put my house on the market. I don't think I'm going to buy yet. Maybe rent for a year and figure out what I want to do with the rest of my life and where I want to be.


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> You 2 are sweet!
> I have an agent who is coming over tomorrow to put my house on the market. I don't think I'm going to buy yet. Maybe rent for a year and figure out what I want to do with the rest of my life and where I want to be.



Very smart. Good luck! Still, if you need help all you have to do is ask.


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Very smart. Good luck! Still, if you need help all you have to do is ask.


i need help too


----------



## 4d2008

Its going to be such a nice day out. Think after work Ill pack my backpack and take the mountain bike out.


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i need help too



with...


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> with...


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Its going to be such a nice day out. Think after work Ill pack my backpack and take the mountain bike out.



My fiance comes back from Miami today...we're staying in when I get home


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> with...


I cant explain it, but come over KelBs after work and we will show you


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> My fiance comes back from Miami today...we're staying in when I get home


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> My fiance comes back from Miami today...we're staying in when I get home


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> My fiance comes back from Miami today...we're staying in when I get home



what happens in Miami, stays in Miami!


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> what happens in Miami, stays in Miami!




Not if it requires a trip to the doc and a shot of penicilin


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Not if it requires a trip to the doc and a shot of penicilin


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


>



And you know this...



4d2008 said:


>



maaaaaan!!! 



Beta84 said:


> what happens in Miami, stays in Miami!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> what happens in Miami, stays in Miami!


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


>



Thank you  (you just don't want me to hate you anymore, huh? )


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> Thank you  (you just don't want me to hate you anymore, huh? )


no its ok... you can hate me still


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> Its going to be such a nice day out. Think after work Ill pack my backpack and take the mountain bike out.


Never mind  I have to sit at home and wait for UPS 

Ill just open the door and play the drums


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> no its ok... you can hate me still



Good, because I do.

Hey, I like the sound of that..."I DO"...ahhhh


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> Good, because I do.
> 
> Hey, I like the sound of that..."I DO"...ahhhh


cant wait to hear those words.

(but not from you sorry)


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> cant wait to hear those words.
> 
> (but not from you sorry)



Don't be sorry. I don't want to hear them from you either.


----------



## GypsyQueen

you all smell like poop and pee!


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> you all smell like poop and pee!



Silly girl, did you forget to change your underoos again?


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Silly girl, did you forget to change your underoos again?


good thing i usually dont wear any


----------



## GypsyQueen

whome20603 said:


> Silly girl, did you forget to change your underoos again?



 underoos?  



I dont wear panties, but i have a drawer full of them.  figures.


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> underoos?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont wear panties, but i have a drawer full of them.  figures.



You know you like the name "underoos"


----------



## GypsyQueen

whome20603 said:


> You know you like the name "underoos"



Can i call you "underoo"?


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> Can i call you "underoo"?



Umm, I guess. I mean, I've definitely been called worse


----------



## GypsyQueen

whome20603 said:


> Umm, I guess. I mean, I've definitely been called worse



 Like hershy squirt?


----------



## whome20603

GypsyQueen said:


> Like hershy squirt?





okay, I laughed


----------



## 4d2008

Its not even 11 yet. 

I have nothing to do tonight and Ill basically be home all night alone so its not like Im  for anything after work. I just dont want to be here is all.


----------



## GypsyQueen

whome20603 said:


> okay, I laughed


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> Its not even 11 yet.
> 
> I have nothing to do tonight and Ill basically be home all night alone so its not like Im  for anything after work. I just dont want to be here is all.



Hey! used the starcat smilie, you take yours off!   Its mine!!!

​


----------



## whome20603




----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Hey! used the starcat smilie, you take yours off!  Its mine!!!
> 
> 
> ​


I don't know what your problem is, but I'll bet it's hard to pronounce.


----------



## TwistedDiamond




----------



## kelb




----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> I don't know what your problem is, but I'll bet it's hard to pronounce.



Oh, so you hate me know, huh?



TwistedDiamond said:


>



cool



kelb said:


>


----------



## TwistedDiamond

GypsyQueen said:


> Oh, so you hate me know, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> cool


----------



## GypsyQueen

TwistedDiamond said:


> View attachment 64330



Dn101/HazelIrishEyes?????


----------



## TwistedDiamond

GypsyQueen said:


> Dn101/HazelIrishEyes?????



no just saw everyone posting these lately and wanted to see if i could do it. looks like it worked


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> I have no where to go


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Oh, so you hate me know, huh?


You're just jealous because the little voices talk to ME.



Black-Francis said:


>


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


>



:shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> :shrug:


I actually expected you sooner to jump on her post 





:fixed: (I actually expected you to jump on her).


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


>





Black-Francis said:


> :shrug:





4d2008 said:


> I actually expected you sooner to jump on her post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fixed: (I actually expected you to jump on her).


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


sorry


----------



## GypsyQueen

TwistedDiamond said:


> no just saw everyone posting these lately and wanted to see if i could do it. looks like it worked



Post another.....everyone hates it.  I like it though...do you want to have a smilie war?  



4d2008 said:


> You're just jealous because the little voices talk to ME.



 Notonly to the voices talk to me, they friggin scream.  So....There. What.


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> Post another.....everyone hates it.  I like it though...do you want to have a smilie war?
> 
> 
> 
> Notonly to the voices talk to me, they friggin scream.  So....There. What.


----------



## dn0121




----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


>


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

Oh achappee daes arr joors nd myne achappee daes!


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> Oh achappee daes arr joors nd myne achappee daes!


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


>



stay up to late last night


----------



## 4d2008

I need a new hobby.


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> stay up to late last night



The basketball playoffs and laundry


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> The basketball playoffs and laundry


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


>



I'm serious on that......Maybe there was other stuff that kept me up as well....


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm serious on that......Maybe there was other stuff that kept me up as well....



that's what I thought


----------



## kelb

I bet whome is tired today too


----------



## whome20603

When I came home from work yesterday there were candles lit everywhere, rose petals on the bed, all over the floor leading to the bathroom and in a hot bubble bath where there was also a dozen roses, a bottle of champagne and strawberries waiting for me


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> When I came home from work yesterday there were candles lit everywhere, rose petals on the bed, all over the floor leading to the bathroom and in a hot bubble bath where there was also a dozen roses, a bottle of champagne and strawberries waiting for me


 very cool.

When I came home I played the drums for a couple hours.


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> When I came home from work yesterday there were candles lit everywhere, rose petals on the bed, all over the floor leading to the bathroom and in a hot bubble bath where there was also a dozen roses, a bottle of champagne and strawberries waiting for me



  I really need to mention this to my hubby



nah, my kids would blow the candles out to see how far they could blow the wax out, then they would have gotten undressed and gotten ito the bathtub to play in the bubbles, then eaten all the strawberries and I would have a mess to clean up


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I bet whome is tired today too





Yup, and after the roses, champagne, bath, , he grilled some steak, we had more champagne and , watched a movie, last  of the night then


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> I really need to mention this to my hubby
> 
> 
> 
> *nah, my kids would blow the candles out to see how far they could blow the wax out, then they would have gotten undressed and gotten ito the bathtub to play in the bubbles, then eaten all the strawberries and I would have a mess to clean up*



 and that's life, hehe


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> When I came home from work yesterday there were candles lit everywhere, rose petals on the bed, all over the floor leading to the bathroom and in a hot bubble bath where there was also a dozen roses, a bottle of champagne and strawberries waiting for me





4d2008 said:


> very cool.
> 
> When I came home I played the drums for a couple hours.


then cleaned up puke!



tyky said:


> I really need to mention this to my hubby
> 
> 
> 
> nah, my kids would blow the candles out to see how far they could blow the wax out, then they would have gotten undressed and gotten ito the bathtub to play in the bubbles, then eaten all the strawberries and I would have a mess to clean up


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> then cleaned up puke!


nope.


----------



## Beta84




----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> I really need to mention this to my hubby
> 
> 
> 
> nah, my kids would blow the candles out to see how far they could blow the wax out, then they would have gotten undressed and gotten ito the bathtub to play in the bubbles, then eaten all the strawberries and I would have a mess to clean up






Ahhh....gotta love the little booger eaters


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Ahhh....gotta love the little booger eaters



  thank god they do not eat there boogers


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> When I came home from work yesterday there were candles lit everywhere, rose petals on the bed, all over the floor leading to the bathroom and in a hot bubble bath where there was also a dozen roses, a bottle of champagne and strawberries waiting for me



Damn girl-looks like you found yourself a keeper!!


----------



## Kittykat33

Hey Kelb-is that pic from the cook-off??


----------



## kvj21075

Kittykat33 said:


> Damn girl-looks like you found yourself a keeper!!


oh yeh! well my fiance helped me puke all night!!!!! that! right there is a keeper


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> oh yeh! well my fiance helped me puke all night!!!!! that! right there is a keeper


----------



## Kittykat33

kvj21075 said:


> oh yeh! well my fiance helped me puke all night!!!!! that! right there is a keeper
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA You are right!!! That is a keeper!! I remember when my hubby did nice things like whome's man, but then we got married and had a baby


----------



## kvj21075

Kittykat33 said:


> kvj21075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeh! well my fiance helped me puke all night!!!!! that! right there is a keeper
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA You are right!!! That is a keeper!! I remember when my hubby did nice things like whome's man, but then we got married and had a baby
> 
> 
> 
> crap, now do i really wanna get married??
Click to expand...


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> crap, now do i really wanna get married??


----------



## Kittykat33

kvj21075 said:


> Kittykat33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> crap, now do i really wanna get married??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was more after the baby that he stopped doing things. I mean I still get flowers for the "days" he is suppose to aka Mothers day and Valentine day.
Click to expand...


----------



## kvj21075

Kittykat33 said:


> kvj21075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was more after the baby that he stopped doing things. I mean I still get flowers for the "days" he is suppose to aka Mothers day and Valentine day.
> 
> 
> 
> oh ok, so we can get married, just no babies. got it
Click to expand...


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


whats wrong?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> whats wrong?


head is killing me


----------



## kvj21075

want me to rub your head later


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> want me to rub your head later


----------



## kelb

Will you 2 get married already so you can act like a normal couple and ignore eachother. TIA


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> Will you 2 get married already so you can act like a normal couple and ignore eachother. TIA


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> Will you 2 get married already so you can act like a normal couple and ignore eachother. TIA






You're such a bitter person.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Will you 2 get married already so you can act like a normal couple and ignore eachother. TIA


lmmfao!


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> You're such a bitter person.



Bitter is my middle name!!!!

Kelb Bitter Potatoes


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> lmmfao!



♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥



how do you do that?


----------



## kelb

hold down ATL the press #3 from the numbers on the right hand side then let go of both.
♥


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> Bitter is my middle name!!!!
> 
> Kelb Bitter Potatoes



You would feel much better if you were to just let all those bitter feelings go


----------



## kvj21075

tonight im making Delmonico steaks from Nicks, scallopped potatoes, green beans, croissants if we have them and pie!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> tonight im making *Delmonico steaks* from Nicks, scallopped potatoes, green beans, croissants if we have them and pie!



Mmm, my favorite


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> You would feel much better if you were to just let all those bitter feelings go


i know!  



kvj21075 said:


> tonight im making Delmonico steaks from Nicks, scallopped potatoes, green beans, croissants if we have them and *pie*!



I guarantee its not Apple.. huh..?


----------



## ovred




----------



## kelb

ovred said:


>



wow you get up early.


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> wow you get up early.



he posts around 4 am almost every morning...sick isn't it


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## kelb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> View attachment 64395



seen it


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kelb said:


> seen it


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> View attachment 64396



  would you stop it is really annoying now...congrats you know how to do it now move on


----------



## kelb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> View attachment 64396



...


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> would you stop it is really annoying now...congrats you know how to do it now move on


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> would you stop it is really annoying now...congrats you know how to do it now move on





	

		
			
		

		
	
Farewell


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> ...



Heehee, that made me giggle like a little school girl


----------



## kelb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> View attachment 64399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farewell


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> would you stop it is really annoying now...congrats you know how to do it now move on


I THIRD THAT! )


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> I THIRD THAT! )


----------



## 4d2008

TYKY you were doing so good.

You still lost


----------



## whome20603




----------



## kelb

I'm leaving for OC today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I'm leaving for OC today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have a great trip.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'm leaving for OC today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 not fair!

did BB give you that money i owed ya?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> not fair!
> 
> did BB give you that money i owed ya?



Its all taken care of.. unless you gave him extra and he pocketed it.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Its all taken care of.. unless you gave him extra and he pocketed it.


well, the extra was for him for his "services"


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> TYKY you were doing so good.
> 
> You still lost



That's ok, a lap dance from you wouldn't be the same since Rose's closed


----------



## whome20603




----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> well, the extra was for him for his "services"



He can keep it! he is worth every single very last penny  

Whew... Think I'm going to call him for a nooner


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> He can keep it! he is worth every single very last penny
> 
> Whew... Think I'm going to call him for a nooner


just marry your BB i like him!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> He can keep it! he is worth every single very last penny
> 
> Whew... Think I'm going to call him for a nooner



:



kvj21075 said:


> just marry your BB i like him!



 I don't think I like you anymore!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> just marry your BB i like him!


 You marry him! I love em but marriage is  well... atleast for me




Black-Francis said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I like you anymore!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I like you anymore!



well, maybe if u showed me that you liked me i would like you more :shrug:



kelb said:


> You marry him! I love em but marriage is  well... atleast for me




ewww i dont like him that much!


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> well, maybe if u showed me that you liked me i would like you more :shrug:



Please don't talk to me........


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Please don't talk to me........


you dont have to hang out with me, but u can send me candy or flowers or cream cheese!


----------



## tyky

I can't hear you I am the winner


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> I can't hear you I am the winner


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>



What??

I thought you were going to OC


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> What??
> 
> I thought you were going to OC



I am but not till later


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I am but not till later



waiting for that traffic to get worse huh


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> waiting for that traffic to get worse huh


lol


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> waiting for that traffic to get worse huh



I know right  I have to work today


----------



## TwistedDiamond

is it true, could it be.............


----------



## Beta84

hi.  bye.


----------



## PsyOps

"Always do whatever's next." (George Carlin)


----------



## getbent




----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> What??
> 
> I thought you were going to OC



I'm going next month


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm going next month


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## Black-Francis

TWLs wife said:


>



MJ won't let me in Tigg......Can you talk to her?


----------



## ovred




----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## MADPEBS1

it's money


----------



## getbent

(we need a smiley that sings, lol)


----------



## tyky




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## tyky




----------



## getbent

It's gotta be 5 o'clock somewhere, .


----------



## Beta84

getbent said:


> It's gotta be 5 o'clock somewhere, .



It's weekend.  Who cares if it's 5 o'clock, it's always time to drink


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> It's weekend.  Who cares if it's 5 o'clock, it's always time to drink


----------



## getbent

Beta84 said:


> It's weekend.  Who cares if it's 5 o'clock, it's always time to drink



This is so true my friend. I posted that right after I spent apprx. 2 hrs rearranging the girls room and throwing out stuff, .  I was totallly ready for a cool one.  

Everyone enjoy what's left of the weekend.


----------



## ovred




----------



## twinoaks207




----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


>


----------



## tyky

TWLs wife said:


>



you hafta change your AV, ppl are gonna think it's a grave


----------



## twinoaks207

tyky said:


> you hafta change your AV, ppl are gonna think it's a grave


 


Yep, it's that white thing in the back that looks like a tombstone...

Hope you get some good veggies, though!!!


----------



## tyky

twinoaks207 said:


> Yep, it's that white thing in the back that looks like a tombstone...
> 
> Hope you get some good veggies, though!!!



its her shed


----------



## TWLs wife

tyky said:


> you hafta change your AV, ppl are gonna think it's a grave



That's why I like the pic of my garden.  Ppl have already told me that.
It's my shed.


----------



## TWLs wife

twinoaks207 said:


> Yep, it's that white thing in the back that looks like a tombstone...
> 
> Hope you get some good veggies, though!!!



The veggies are already bloomming. I'm going to have tons of veggies this year.


----------



## kvf21075




----------



## Beta84

kvf21075 said:


>



you dumbass, you have the wrong zipcode.


----------



## kvf21075

Beta84 said:


> you dumbass, you have the wrong zipcode.



:shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

kvf21075 said:


>



what the poop???? Did someone marry my soon to be husband before me ?!?!?!?!?!



Beta84 said:


> you dumbass, you have the wrong zipcode.



they stupid


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> what the poop???? Did someone marry my soon to be husband before me ?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> they stupid



apparently they did.  Though I have a decent idea on who it was 

i didn't think it was you, but if it was I was gonna check to see if you had eloped this weekend


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> what the poop???? Did someone marry my soon to be husband before me ?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> they stupid



 he's not as good in bed as you say he is though!


----------



## kvj21075

kvf21075 said:


> he's not as good in bed as you say he is though!


yes he is


----------



## Beta84

kvf21075 said:


> he's not as good in bed as you say he is though!



ok so is this toppick or rich?  Must be one of the two!  I think?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Beta84 said:


> ok so is this toppick or rich?  Must be one of the two!  I think?


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


> ok so is this toppick or rich?  Must be one of the two!  I think?



really ?


----------



## kvf21075

Beta84 said:


> ok so is this toppick or rich?  Must be one of the two!  I think?



access denied  try again!


----------



## toppick08

Well, off to dirt land........later peeps.


----------



## Beta84

toppick08 said:


> really ?


i figured you and rich have both slept with him.  I guess it could be Bacon :shrug:



kvf21075 said:


> access denied  try again!


you are a dumbdumb!


----------



## kvf21075

Beta84 said:


> i figured you and rich have both slept with him.  I guess it could be Bacon :shrug:
> 
> 
> you are a dumbdumb!



bacon is good, but i don't like that much fat on it, maybe a little on the leaner side


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Winna, ding ding


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvf21075

tyky said:


>



 mam!


----------



## tyky

kvf21075 said:


> mam!



how did you change your username???


----------



## kvj21075

kvf21075 said:


> mam!


we dont mam her! shes hot. we say, hi hun, or sexy and we dont wave! we  or  or  ... try again, you can do it!


----------



## kvf21075

tyky said:


> how did you change your username???



ummm lets think about this.....


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> we dont mam her! shes hot. we say, hi hun, or sexy and we dont wave! we  or  or  ... try again, you can do it!



  I didnt even notice KVF had 11 posts and no AV 

it's too early for me


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> we dont mam her! shes hot. we say, hi hun, or sexy and we dont wave! we  or  or  ... try again, you can do it!



ok here we go, hi hotty, hun sexy ,,


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> we dont mam her! shes hot. we say, hi hun, or sexy and we dont wave! we  or  or  ... try again, you can do it!



did i do it ok for your standards ?


----------



## kvj21075

kvf21075 said:


> did i do it ok for your standards ?


yes 



our butt itches  ... will you itch it for us? iots quite nice as you know.


----------



## 4d2008

um... whats going on?


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> our butt itches  ... will you itch it for us? iots quite nice as you know.



sticks index finger in butt


----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


> um... whats going on?



 good morning our darling!


----------



## 4d2008

kvf21075 said:


> good morning our darling!


uhhhhh  

Can anyone tell me if I ran away to Vegas this weekend. TIA.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> um... whats going on?


apparently you have given us a complex, but we still love you!


----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


> uhhhhh
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I ran away to Vegas this weekend. TIA.



 we were eloped


----------



## kvj21075

kvf21075 said:


> we were eloped


plus i told you we can still have the big wedding anyway, thats why im still here


----------



## 4d2008

kvf21075 said:


> he's not as good in bed as you say he is though!


What the EFF!


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> plus i told you we can still have the big wedding anyway, thats why im still here



hehe i'm the hyde to ur jeckyl


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> we dont mam her! shes hot. we say, hi hun, or sexy and we dont wave! we  or  or  ... try again, you can do it!


 is for prudes!  



tyky said:


> I didnt even notice KVF had 11 posts and no AV
> 
> it's too early for me


you are quick on the uptake I see 



4d2008 said:


> uhhhhh
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I ran away to Vegas this weekend. TIA.


apparently.  That was my first question.


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> is for prudes!
> 
> 
> you are quick on the uptake I see
> 
> 
> apparently.  That was my first question.



Are you making fun of me


----------



## kvf21075

tyky said:


> Are you making fun of me



 oh hun it will be ok we are all a little  at times, but i still love ya girl


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> Are you making fun of me



pretty much


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> What the EFF!


:bump:


----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


> :bump:



OH I mean gosh that was some pretty good arse this morning


----------



## 4d2008

Im going to go crawl under my desk now.


----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


> Im going to go crawl under my desk now.



how about crawling under my desk to make up for it?:shrug:


----------



## GypsyQueen

omg.


----------



## kvf21075

GypsyQueen said:


> omg.



hey there GypsyinmypantsQueen


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvf21075 said:


> hey there GypsyinmypantsQueen



*"When i look at youI jizz in my pants"*



hey there KVF


----------



## kvf21075

GypsyQueen said:


> *"When i look at you I gypsy in my pants"*
> 
> 
> 
> hey there KVF



:fixed:


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvf21075 said:


> :fixed:



  Thats right....


----------



## toppick08

Rained out........frick....


----------



## kelb

Nice name.....


----------



## kvf21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Thats right....


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvf21075 said:


>



KVJ does like cats, i think.  Thats not something that changes when you get married.


----------



## Beta84

i'm seeing the possibility of a very sexy 3some emerging here.


----------



## 4d2008

KVJ is not KVF. Im guessing Kelb.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> KVJ does like cats, i think.  Thats not something that changes when you get married.



There are 5 pussies in KVF's apartment


----------



## kvf21075

GypsyQueen said:


> KVJ does like cats, i think.  Thats not something that changes when you get married.



it was a joke u joke ruiner you


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvf21075 said:


> it was a joke u joke ruiner you



my bad.


----------



## 4d2008

I hate days like today.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> I hate days like today.



And days like today hate you too.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> KVJ is not KVF. Im guessing Kelb.



You guessed wrong


----------



## kvf21075

kelb said:


> You guessed wrong


----------



## kelb

kvf21075 said:


>


----------



## kvf21075

*Oh Kvj, Soon To Be Me, Where Are You???!!! Please Come Out To Play!*


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## kvf21075

GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## Beta84

kvf21075 said:


>



4some?  holy crap.


----------



## kvf21075

Beta84 said:


> 4some?  holy crap.



ahh beta dont feel left out im sure you can catch a feel when one of us gets drunk


----------



## 4d2008

days still not getting better... But at least its already after 11.


----------



## kvf21075




----------



## Black-Francis

kvf21075 said:


> ahh beta dont feel left out im sure you can catch a feel when one of us gets drunk



or lick a face


----------



## toppick08

Black-Francis said:


> or lick a face


----------



## Beta84

kvf21075 said:


> ahh beta dont feel left out im sure you can catch a feel when one of us gets drunk


  no i was just hopin to watch


----------



## kvf21075

Beta84 said:


> no i was just hopin to watch



creeeeepppppppyyyyyy


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


>



 rockband tonight?


----------



## 4d2008

kvf21075 said:


> rockband tonight?


depends on who you are.


----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


> depends on who you are.



 i'm the love of your life tard


----------



## toppick08

kvf21075 said:


> i'm the love of your life *tard*


----------



## 4d2008

kvf21075 said:


> i'm the love of your life tard


sssssuuurrrreee you arrrreeeee  but you are someone closer to us thats for sure. only a couple people call  by her "real" name. even her friends call her something totally different.


----------



## 4d2008

but you did spell it wrong.


----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


> sssssuuurrrreee you arrrreeeee  but you are someone closer to us thats for sure. only a couple people call  by her "real" name. even her friends call her something totally different.



v?  did she tell you i mispelled it in an effort to throw her off track


----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


> but you did spell it wrong.


----------



## 4d2008

kvf21075 said:


> v?  *did she tell you i mispelled it in an effort to throw her off track*


no, thats how we know we have to know you. ya know.

(to many knows)?


----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


> no, thats how we know we have to know you. ya know.
> 
> (to many knows)?



but of course you know me we sleep together every night, or you atleast sleep with part of me. remember i am the hyde to her jeckyl duh. must i keep repeating myself?


----------



## 4d2008

kvf21075 said:


> but of course you know me we sleep together every night, or you atleast sleep with part of me. remember i am the hyde to her jeckyl duh. must i keep repeating myself?


well, cant wait to see what comes of this.  Im guessing  and


----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


> well, cant wait to see what comes of this.  Im guessing  and



but why?


----------



## 4d2008

kvf21075 said:


> but why?


we will just see.


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> sssssuuurrrreee you arrrreeeee  but you are someone closer to us thats for sure. *only a couple people call  by her "real" name. even her friends call her something totally different*.



You have posted her real name on the forums before....its common knowledge now.....so KVF could be anyone.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> You have posted her real name on the forums before....its common knowledge now.....so KVF could be anyone.


still spelled wrong.


----------



## 4d2008

and KVF didnt deny it.


----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


> and KVF didnt deny it.



deny, deny, deny Kvj always told me to deny, no mister i hate when you grab my bum, or of course PervD doesn't like little girls


----------



## 4d2008

kvf21075 said:


> deny, deny, deny Kvj always told me to deny, no mister i hate when you grab my bum, or of course PervD doesn't like little girls


 maybe I should be today.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> sssssuuurrrreee you arrrreeeee  but you are someone closer to us thats for sure. only a couple people call  by her "real" name. even her friends call her something totally different.



i have a suspicion of who it might be...but nobody has come close to sniffing up that tree yet so i'm just 

i'm sure that it's at least someone in your phonebook, but I dunno how close they actually are :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> i have a suspicion of who it might be...but nobody has come close to sniffing up that tree yet so i'm just
> 
> i'm sure that it's at least someone in your phonebook, but I dunno how close they actually are :shrug:


well anytime a MPD is made it never turns out to be a good thing is all Im thinking


----------



## kvf21075

Beta84 said:


> i have a suspicion of who it might be...but nobody has come close to sniffing up that tree yet so i'm just
> 
> i'm sure that it's at least someone in your phonebook, but I dunno how close they actually are :shrug:



phonebook? kin? friend? fo? lover? try again lester, lester child molester!


----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


> well anytime a MPD is made it never turns out to be a good thing is all Im thinking



OH but i'm the good kind!


----------



## 4d2008

kvf21075 said:


> OH but i'm the good kind!


well, we will see just how "good" you are.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> well anytime a MPD is made it never turns out to be a good thing is all Im thinking



 this whole time I have been thinking it was you


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> this whole time I have been thinking it was you


nope


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> nope



Well dang and I haven't been reading cuz I thought it was just the two of you going back and forth


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Well dang and I haven't been reading cuz I thought it was just the two of you going back and forth


its ok, I really did think it was KVJ earlier


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Well dang and I haven't been reading cuz I thought it was just the two of you going back and forth


----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


> its ok, I really did think it was KVJ earlier



where is my hunny? wont she cum out to play?


----------



## 4d2008

kvf21075 said:


> where is my hunny? wont she cum out to play?


maybe later... busy...


----------



## Beta84

kvf21075 said:


> phonebook? kin? friend? fo? lover? try again lester, lester child molester!


It was my way of saying it was a friend, but I don't know if it's a close friend or just someone he hangs out with.  and i don't molest children!  



tyky said:


> this whole time I have been thinking it was you


that's who i thought it was at first.  but who is sitting around their computer enough to pull it off?  not many people :shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> It was my way of saying it was a friend, but I don't know if it's a close friend or just someone he hangs out with.  and i don't molest children!
> 
> 
> that's who i thought it was at first.  but who is sitting around their computer enough to pull it off?  not many people :shrug:



pull what off? like it's a major conspiracy....


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> pull what off? like it's a major conspiracy....


 its a C.O.N.spiracy!!!!!!!


----------



## kvf21075

Black-Francis said:


> pull what off? like it's a major conspiracy....



oh but it is, u didn't know?


----------



## Black-Francis

kvf21075 said:


> oh but it is, u didn't know?



 lame


----------



## kvf21075

Black-Francis said:


> lame



ya it's ok i've always thought the same about you


----------



## Black-Francis

kvf21075 said:


> ya it's ok i've always thought the same about you



I know, I am lame........All I know how to do is dance!


----------



## kvf21075

Black-Francis said:


> I know, I am lame........All I know how to do is dance!



yea and not to well from what i see!


----------



## kvj21075

kvf21075 said:


> yea and not to well from what i see!


too! you big dummy!


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> too! you big dummy!



welcome back jeckyl


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> pull what off? like it's a major conspiracy....


just like everyone says you are a conspiracy!  



Black-Francis said:


> I know, I am lame........All I know how to do is dance!


thats some sexy dancing.  if u pulled those moves on kelb she'd run away with you for sure.  why are you waiting??


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Beta84 said:


> just like everyone says you are a conspiracy!
> 
> 
> thats some sexy dancing.  if u pulled those moves on kelb she'd run away with you for sure.  why are you waiting??


----------



## Beta84

HazelIrishEyes said:


>


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


>



quit flirting with SingerLady


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> quit flirting with SingerLady



when is that going to die? why must I be put in the same category with such a person (whom nobody likes)


----------



## tyky

HazelIrishEyes said:


> when is that going to die? why must I be put in the same category with such a person (whom nobody likes)



it was a joke...geez


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


> it was a joke...geez



sorry I left off the


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> just like everyone says you are a conspiracy!
> 
> 
> thats some sexy dancing.  if u pulled those moves on kelb she'd run away with you for sure.  why are you waiting??






HazelIrishEyes said:


> when is that going to die? why must I be put in the same category with such a person (whom nobody likes)





tyky said:


> it was a joke...geez




I'm not sayin' nuffin


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> quit flirting with SingerLady


----------



## 4d2008

just another gorgeous day in paradise.


----------



## SOMDfungirl




----------



## 4d2008

SOMDfungirl said:


>


 prison photo?


----------



## 4d2008

Today is just getting better and better by the minute. 

BUT, only 25 more min and I can go home


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Today is just getting better and better by the minute.
> 
> BUT, only 25 more min and I can go home



your job must really suck


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## ovred




----------



## getbent




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## Beta84




----------



## kvf21075




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## frozenrain




----------



## Beta84




----------



## 4d2008

GO AWAY!


----------



## kvf21075




----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## kvj21075

.......


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> .......



helloooo schnookums


----------



## kvj21075

kvf21075 said:


> helloooo schnookums


hey sexy


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> hey sexy



did you miss me?


----------



## kvj21075

kvf21075 said:


> did you miss me?


yes, in fact, i think ill start touching you riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight now!


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> yes, in fact, i think ill start touching you riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight now!



 I CAN'T FEEL ANYTHING


----------



## kvj21075

kvf21075 said:


> I CAN'T FEEL ANYTHING


sorry- ill go get the baseball bat


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> sorry- ill go get the baseball bat


----------



## kvj21075

kvf21075 said:


>


*static* *static* *static* CAN U FEEL ME NOW?!?!?!?!


----------



## 4d2008

would you 2 get a room.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> *static* *static* *static* CAN U FEEL ME NOW?!?!?!?!



I can   I think ur hand made a wrong turn somewhere.  But I won't complain


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> would you 2 get a room.



just the two of them?  GQ and kelb were joining in on the fun yesterday...I was thinkin they all needed to get a room


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> just the two of them?  GQ and kelb were joining in on the fun yesterday...I was thinkin they all needed to get a room


i would be more than fine with that


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> i would be more than fine with that



I think we have enough lubbin to share


----------



## 4d2008

whatever.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> whatever.


we only love you


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> we only love you



have you figured out who kvf is?  It is really bugging me cuz I keep thinking it's you


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> we only love you



but of course we only lub him, he's our dumb dumb that gives us gum gum


----------



## kvf21075

tyky said:


> have you figured out who kvf is?  It is really bugging me cuz I keep thinking it's you



it is me!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> have you figured out who kvf is? It is really bugging me cuz I keep thinking it's you


I havent yet.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> would you 2 get a room.


Now you know how the rest of us feel! 




Beta84 said:


> just the two of them?  GQ and kelb were joining in on the fun yesterday...I was thinkin they all needed to get a room


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Now you know how the rest of us feel!


No. we barely talk to each other anymore on here :shrug: 


for the rest of you 


(pathetic jealous bitter hags)


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> No. we barely talk to each other anymore on here :shrug:
> 
> 
> for the rest of you
> 
> 
> (pathetic jealous bitter hags)


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> have you figured out who kvf is?  It is really bugging me cuz I keep thinking it's you


no, but she/he is making some mean comments to people i


----------



## jwwb2000

Today is a good day so far until I have lunch or someone heats something up that makes me


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Today is a good day so far until I have lunch or someone heats something up that makes me


greasy burger served in a dirty ashtray?


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> no, but she/he is making some mean comments to people i



i am your inner mean girl! and the comments aren't that bad Kv


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> greasy burger served in a dirty ashtray?



Eeeeewwwwwww.  Greasy burger doesn't even sound good and you can keep the dirty ashtray.


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> have you figured out who kvf is?  It is really bugging me cuz I keep thinking it's you



it's definitely someone in the loveshack.  loveshack baaabbbyyyy


----------



## kvj21075

kvf21075 said:


> i am your inner mean girl! and the comments aren't that bad Kv


well then i think you are in need of a spanking!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Eeeeewwwwwww.  Greasy burger doesn't even sound good and you can keep the dirty ashtray.


have u not seen that movie?


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> well then i think you are in need of a spanking!!!!



 HARDER!


----------



## kvj21075

kvf21075 said:


> HARDER!


hold on... lemme go get my baseball bat....


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> have u not seen that movie?



Guess not


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> hold on... lemme go get my baseball bat....



  quit posting with the imposter maybe it will go away


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> hold on... lemme go get my baseball bat....



 no more baseball bat I am sore, maybe a boat paddle to smack me bum will do!


----------



## kvf21075

tyky said:


> quit posting with the imposter maybe it will go away



 NEVER


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> quit posting with the imposter maybe it will go away


but im bored and i think i know who it is.


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> but im bored and i think i know who it is.



who am I darling?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> but im bored and i think i know who it is.



tell us!


----------



## kvf21075

Beta84 said:


> tell us!



yes please do cause last i checked i was the hot burgundy haired biatch in the mirror


----------



## kvj21075

kvf21075 said:


> who am I darling?


if i guess u right.... will u promise not to deny it? ill send it in a pm if u promise.


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> but im bored and i think i know who it is.



pm me...


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> if i guess u right.... will u promise not to deny it? ill send it in a pm if u promise.



absolutely!


----------



## kvf20676




----------



## kvf21075

kvf20676 said:


>


----------



## 4d2009

kvf20676 said:


>


----------



## kvf20676

4d2009 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

kvf20676 said:


>


you #### head!


----------



## 4d2009

kvf21075 said:


>





kvf20676 said:


>





kvj21075 said:


> if i guess u right.... will u promise not to deny it? ill send it in a pm if u promise.


----------



## kvf20676

kvj21075 said:


> you #### head!


----------



## kvf20676

4d2009 said:


>


Are we still on for lunch


----------



## KVF20636

i LOVE 4D


----------



## Beta84

I'm so confused


----------



## 4d2009

kvf20676 said:


> Are we still on for lunch



Pink taco?


----------



## kvf20676

KVF20636 said:


> i LOVE 4D



back off b!tch


----------



## KVF20636

The ring AV is out! The new AV is us and our love!


----------



## kvf20676

4d2009 said:


> Pink taco?



shhh


----------



## kvj21075

wow- this is getting otu of hand


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> wow- this is getting otu of hand



wtf,


----------



## 4d2009

kvj21075 said:


> wow- this is getting otu of hand



i'll protect you


----------



## kvf20676

4d2009 said:


> i'll protect you



me too


----------



## 4d2008

OH MY F(((((((((((((((( GAWD WTF just happend. I go away for a bit and HOLY HELL MPD's Gone wild!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! who the hell is who?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> I'm so confused



:beta:


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> OH MY F(((((((((((((((( GAWD WTF just happend. I go away for a bit and HOLY HELL MPD's Gone wild!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! who the hell is who?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## 4d2009

4d2008 said:


> OH MY F(((((((((((((((( GAWD WTF just happend. I go away for a bit and HOLY HELL MPD's Gone wild!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! who the hell is who?!?!?!?!?!?



Im you!


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> :beta:


----------



## kvf20676

4d2009 said:


> Im you!



you os sexy


----------



## 4d2008

this is just getting outta hand.


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 64646


----------



## 4d2009

4d2008 said:


> this is just getting outta hand.



yep


----------



## dn0121




----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 64648
> View attachment 64648
> View attachment 64648
> 
> View attachment 64648
> 
> View attachment 64648
> View attachment 64648
> 
> View attachment 64648
> 
> View attachment 64648
> View attachment 64648
> View attachment 64648


exactly.


----------



## 4d2008

I am soooooooooooooo done with this day. I wonder if I can get out early and try to start it over.

Wonder if its going to rain I want to go for a run or bike ride.

Maybe Ill play some golf in the back yard.

Beat the hell outta the drums for a bit.

hmmmmmmmmmmm guess first thing I need to do is find a good time to sneak out of here.


----------



## kvf21075

kvf20676 said:


> Are we still on for lunch



but of course!


----------



## kelb

kvf20676 said:


>





kvf21075 said:


>





kvj21075 said:


> you #### head!


I'm leaving till this BS is gone!



whome20603 said:


> :beta:


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I am soooooooooooooo done with this day. I wonder if I can get out early and try to start it over.
> 
> Wonder if its going to rain I want to go for a run or bike ride.
> 
> Maybe Ill play some golf in the back yard.
> 
> Beat the hell outta the drums for a bit.
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmm guess first thing I need to do is find a good time to sneak out of here.



Iiiiiiiiiiii don't wanna work, I just wanna bang on the drum all day!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> Iiiiiiiiiiii don't wanna work, I just wanna bang on the drum all day!




I dont like my drums  I already want new ones


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I dont like my drums  I already want new ones



  give KVJ another chance


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> I dont like my drums  I already want new ones



that just does not sound right


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I dont like my drums  I already want new ones



Ty asked for drums for his b-day, I told him he was out of his effin mind and J told him wait til the basement is finished and he will buy him some...I swear that boy is spoiled.

J got him a  4 wheeler when he was 5


----------



## 4d2008

JUST GOT A PHONE CALL! THE OTHER GUY ISNT COMING IN TODAY!!!!!!!!!! I WONT BE LEAVING EARLY!!!!!!!!!!!! and minute by minute the day is getting worse!!!!!!!!!!!!  I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CANT WAIT TO GO ON VACATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> give KVJ another chance





frozenrain said:


> that just does not sound right


Im not getting it yet but Ill re-read my post and figure it out 


tyky said:


> Ty asked for drums for his b-day, I told him he was out of his effin mind and J told him wait til the basement is finished and he will buy him some...I swear that boy is spoiled.
> 
> J got him a 4 wheeler when he was 5


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> JUST GOT A PHONE CALL! THE OTHER GUY ISNT COMING IN TODAY!!!!!!!!!! I WONT BE LEAVING EARLY!!!!!!!!!!!! and minute by minute the day is getting worse!!!!!!!!!!!!  I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CANT WAIT TO GO ON VACATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KVF20636

Beta84 said:


> give KVJ another chance


His drums arent good enough, so he wants to upgrade


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> JUST GOT A PHONE CALL! THE OTHER GUY ISNT COMING IN TODAY!!!!!!!!!! I WONT BE LEAVING EARLY!!!!!!!!!!!! and minute by minute the day is getting worse!!!!!!!!!!!!  I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CANT WAIT TO GO ON VACATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


when you leavin?



KVF20636 said:


> His drums arent good enough, so he wants to upgrade



you're not bangin right.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> when you leavin?


Next month


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Next month



i know sometime in June but what I don't know is how close to my b-day


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> when you leavin?
> 
> suppose to be 9 days
> 
> you're not bangin right.
> 
> apparently not


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


>



now I'm confused.  Are you the real one?  They all look alike to me


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> now I'm confused. Are you the real one? They all look alike to me


that 1 was.


----------



## dn0121

Im just ignoring AVs and looking at post count now. Only way to tell anymore.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> JUST GOT A PHONE CALL! THE OTHER GUY ISNT COMING IN TODAY!!!!!!!!!! I WONT BE LEAVING EARLY!!!!!!!!!!!! and minute by minute the day is getting worse!!!!!!!!!!!!  I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CANT WAIT TO GO ON VACATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Dont say that.  The real kjf will soon take a pregnancy test only to find out you two are gonna be parents


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Dont say that.  The real kjf will soon take a pregnancy test only to find out you two are gonna be parents


its ok he wont let me have a baby


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> its ok he wont let me have a baby


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> its ok he wont let me have a baby



so what's he gonna say when he finds out?  you're tiny you won't be able to hide it for much longer


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> so what's he gonna say when he finds out?  you're tiny you won't be able to hide it for much longer


no, he wont let me have one


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> no, he wont let me have one



but when we were on the toilet yesterday and you took one it read positive, what are we going to tell him?


----------



## kvj21075

ok- im officially not posting in this thread anymore till this $hit stops- bye.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ok- im officially not posting in this thread anymore till this $hit stops- bye.


 picked the wrong day.


----------



## tyky

4d and kvj's baby said:


> goo goo gaa gaa



seriously, WTF


----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


> picked the wrong day.



Ya I have to say it was funny until all the other BS MPD's were made


----------



## dn0121

so how did you figure out I was bf?


----------



## Black-Francis

so how did you figure out I was dn?


----------



## The_Queen

kvf21075 said:


> Ya I have to say it was funny until all the other BS MPD's were made


 
Ya, wuld ya now? How about............................NO IT WASN'T


----------



## kvj21075

The_Queen said:


> Ya, wuld ya now? How about............................NO IT WASN'T


:bitterhag:


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> seriously, WTF


wtf?  how'd i miss that one!



kvf21075 said:


> Ya I have to say it was funny until all the other BS MPD's were made


no...it really wasn't...the others were probably made to mock you 



dn0121 said:


> so how did you figure out I was bf?


----------



## The_Queen

kvj21075 said:


> :bitterhag:


 
:uglyskank:


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> wtf?  how'd i miss that one!
> 
> 
> no...it really wasn't...the others were probably made to mock you



See I told you this shiat is whack...


----------



## whome20603

Ugh, what happened to this thread?


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Ugh, what happened to this thread?



sad isn't it...

maybe the MPD's will go away


----------



## dn0121

Ya'll think it is funny until it happens to you


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> Ya'll think it is funny until it happens to you



  no one is laughing


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> :bitterhag:



it's ok she knows she isn't as good lookin as us!


----------



## whome20603

kvf21075 said:


> it's ok she knows she isn't as good lookin as us!



This is some fatal attraction sh!t right here


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> no one is laughing



thats what I am saying


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> thats what I am saying



  sorry, this whole day has me


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> sorry, this whole day has me



want me to make a kyty or ytyk mpd for you?


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> want me to make a kyty or ytyk mpd for you?



no thanks...I am dying my hair back to brown tomorrow, I think too much blonde is getting to me


----------



## GheyD

I go to one rally and all this nonsense has happened.


----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


> want me to make a kyty or ytyk mpd for you?



could you please make one for me!? I want Mrs Black-Francis or blek

Thanks


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> could you please make one for me!? I want Mrs Black-Francis or blek
> 
> Thanks



I'll see what I can do...maybe I'll make it "KelbLovesBeta"


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> I'll see what I can do...maybe I'll make it "KelbLovesBeta"


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> I'll see what I can do...maybe I'll make it "KelbLovesBeta"


----------



## GheyD

Beta84 said:


> I'll see what I can do...maybe I'll make it "KelbLovesBeta"



Can you make a BetaLovesGheyD?


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> could you please make one for me!? I want Mrs Black-Francis or blek
> 
> Thanks







Beta84 said:


> I'll see what I can do...maybe I'll make it "KelbLovesBeta"


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


>



don't worry, we can always make "KelbLovesRonnieFrankiePatrick" too!


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> don't worry, we can always make "KelbLovesRonnieFrankiePatrick" too!



Please don't I'll never be able to sign all of that


----------



## 4d2008

KelbLovesRonnieFrankiePatrickNad

:fixed:


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> KelbLovesRonnieFrankiePatrickNad
> 
> :fixed:



oops I forgot


----------



## Black-Francis

My name is Frankie Ronnie Patrick!!!!


----------



## frozenrain

I am a lucky ducky because I am the winner


----------



## 4d2008

Lets see what today brings for me  13 hours sitting in a shack.


----------



## kvj21075

i got on to see where you would be today


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i got on to see where you would be today


Solomons today. sitting here watching family guy


----------



## kvj21075

i dont have time to clean up after or kill your cats but i will when i get home


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i dont have time to clean up after or kill your cats but i will when i get home


cant wait to hear what they did.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Lets see what today brings for me  13 hours sitting in a shack.



too bad you can't bring your drum set to the shack


----------



## TwistedDiamond

I came across this smiley and I don't know why but the first thing that came to mind was that movie "Bio-Dome" and that song, 



"We can dance if we want to 
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine
I say, we can go where we want to
A place where they will never find
And we can act like we come from out of this world
Leave the real one far behind
And we can dance"

Lol sorry just one of those days I guess


----------



## dn0121

TwistedDiamond said:


> I came across this smiley and I don't know why but the first thing that came to mind was that movie "Bio-Dome" and that song,


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> View attachment 64678



thats exactly what that smiley reminded me of.


----------



## jwwb2000

I need a nap already.


----------



## rich70

Morning all. Did I miss anything in the past week?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Morning all. Did I miss anything in the past week?




  No.. but we missed you sooo much


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Morning all. Did I miss anything in the past week?


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Morning all. Did I miss anything in the past week?



 missed ya


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning all. Did I miss anything in the past week?


sexy!!!!!  missed you!


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Morning all. Did I miss anything in the past week?



welcome back!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> Morning all. Did I miss anything in the past week?



 What's up, brotha......Hope all is well.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Morning all. Did I miss anything in the past week?


----------



## dn0121

rich70 said:


> Morning all. Did I miss anything in the past week?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## rich70

Thank you to all of you. Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers also!!


I knew there were some good people on these boards.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Thank you to all of you. Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers also!!
> 
> 
> I knew there were some good people on these boards.



still can't let you win tho


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> still can't let you win tho


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> still can't let you win tho


thats harsh!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



don't you have some drums to play...get out


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> thats harsh!



  Like you were gonna let him win...I was just nice enough to give him a heads up


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> don't you have some drums to play...get out


DIAF.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> DIAF.



fvck, I just snorted


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> fvck, I just snorted


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



funny to us but try explaing DIAF to someone in the office


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> funny to us but try explaing DIAF to someone in the office


I never try to explain if I really do LOL... I just say its forum stuff now go DIAF...


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> funny to us but try explaing DIAF to someone in the office


or to rich- he hasnt been here this week


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> still can't let you win tho



I already won, duh...keep up!


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> funny to us but try explaing DIAF to someone in the office



Guess it would depend on what office you work in.  Mine would look at me and just shake their head


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Thank you to all of you. Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers also!!
> 
> 
> I knew there were some good people on these boards.



SWEET!  WE FOOLED SOMEONE!



tyky said:


> still can't let you win tho






whome20603 said:


> I already won, duh...keep up!


of course you did


----------



## tyky

excuse me...this was an A and B conversation between me and 4d now C your way out of it 

TIA


----------



## jwwb2000

TYKY....foad


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> excuse me...this was an A and B conversation between me and 4d now C your way out of it
> 
> TIA


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


sorry


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> of course you did



Thank you 



tyky said:


> excuse me...this was an A and B conversation between me and 4d now C your way out of it
> 
> TIA



 or I'll get D and E to F U up G 

by the by, there are no A/B conversations in an 'open' forum...get a 'PM' going if you want that


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> sorry


----------



## DIAF




----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


you dont even know why im sorry.


----------



## 4d2008

DIAF said:


>





kvj21075 said:


> you dont even know why im sorry.


then tell me


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> then tell me


im bored and now buying clothing online


----------



## kvj21075

and the thing is... you cant stop me!!!!


----------



## kvf21075

kvj21075 said:


> im bored and now buying clothing online


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> im bored and now buying clothing online





pssst, tell him it's for the honeymoon...hehe


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im bored and now buying clothing online


then why are you not talking to me via IM and hiding? Even K----n is wondering where you went.


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> or I'll get D and E to F U up G
> 
> by the by, there are no A/B conversations in an 'open' forum...get a 'PM' going if you want that



well I don't know if KVJ would want me pming her man


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> im bored and now buying clothing online



oh finding any good deals?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> then why are you not talking to me via IM and hiding? Even K----n is wondering where you went.


cause then you might talk me out of it!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> well I don't know if KVJ would want me pming her man


she wouldnt say a word.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> oh finding any good deals?


mmmmmhmmmmm


----------



## DIAF

tyky said:


> oh finding any good deals?



I got a shirt I can sell ya


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> cause then you might talk me out of it!!!!!


well hopefully your arent thinking of just yourself while spending money.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> well hopefully your arent thinking of just yourself while spending money.



 hopefully she is thinking of me


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> im bored and now buying clothing online



I've gotta go shopping for clothes


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> well hopefully your arent thinking of just yourself while spending money.


im not, i think you will also like the bathing suit


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> well I don't know if KVJ would want me pming her man



I doubt she minds you PMing him, as long as your not ing him.


----------



## 4d2008

:thinking to self:

I have 
Vacation coming up in a few days.
MANY things to buy for wedding still.
Bills are coming due.
Going out tonight to 
as well as this weekend is going to cost $$$
sure wish I had a sugar momma.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> :thinking to self:
> 
> I have
> Vacation coming up in a few days.
> MANY things to buy for wedding still.
> Bills are coming due.
> Going out tonight to
> as well as this weekend is going to cost $$$
> sure wish I had a sugar momma.



Tell me about it, my  bills for last month have about wiped me out.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> :thinking to self:
> 
> I have
> Vacation coming up in a few days.
> MANY things to buy for wedding still.
> Bills are coming due.
> Going out tonight to
> as well as this weekend is going to cost $$$
> sure wish I had a sugar momma.



and she is online shopping


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :thinking to self:
> 
> I have
> Vacation coming up in a few days.
> MANY things to buy for wedding still.
> Bills are coming due.
> Going out tonight to
> as well as this weekend is going to cost $$$
> sure wish I had a sugar momma.


so i shouldnt get the bikini and slutty top and shoes with the tie around my ankle?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> and she is online shopping



she is lucky I  her


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> so i shouldnt get the bikini and slutty top and shoes with the tie around my ankle?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


well.....?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> well.....?


I will never tell you what to do cause you will never listen 

So... cant wait to see your new stuff


----------



## 4d2008

great...  everyone is gone and Im still here for 2 more hours... someone entertain me please.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> great...  everyone is gone and Im still here for 2 more hours... someone entertain me please.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> great...  everyone is gone and Im still here for 2 more hours... someone entertain me please.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>



I don't know about 4d but I don't find  entertaining between 2 men


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I don't know about 4d but I don't find  entertaining between 2 men


He knows me better then you.


----------



## frozenrain

I need cherries and rhubarb


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> He knows me better then you.



I don't know about that, considering I've seen you


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> I need cherries and rhubarb


tell me about it...


tyky said:


> I don't know about that, considering I've seen you


so has he


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> tell me about it...
> 
> so has he


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I don't know about 4d but I don't find  entertaining between 2 men



Him and I have that kind of relationship.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Him and I have that kind of relationship.



good to know


----------



## 4d2008

Well I wanted to try and leave early today but the other guy is gone and wont be back till Tuesday and to add salt in my wound I might have to come back tomorrow.  Really wanted to get to my storage today and pull all the camping stuff out and get ready for my weekend.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Him and I have that kind of relationship.



I though he and BB had that relationship..didnt the  together at dinner?


----------



## 4d2008

SWORD FIGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> SWORD FIGHT!!!!!!!!



I think thats what happened... And something about a guy in a cowboy hat or something.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I think thats what happened... And something about a guy in a cowboy hat or something.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I think thats what happened... And something about a guy in a cowboy hat or something.


well to get back at them we should dress up in school girl outfits and pillow fight and jump on a trampoline and then have a food fight with whipped cream and chocolate wine!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I though he and BB had that relationship..didnt the  together at dinner?










Morning peeps!


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning peeps!


 morning sexy


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Morning peeps!





TWLs wife said:


>


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> well to get back at them we should dress up in school girl outfits and pillow fight and jump on a trampoline and then have a food fight with whipped cream and chocolate wine!



OK 



rich70 said:


> Morning peeps!




No smacking.. didnt you go potty with toppick? wait.. that was 4d too.. at hooters.. wasnt it?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No smacking.. didnt you go potty with toppick? wait.. that was 4d too.. at hooters.. wasnt it?


----------



## kvj21075

i always attract the gay ones! i think warmnuts and 3d were playing footsies last night  i think Jim is code word for 4d


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i always attract the gay ones! i think warmnuts and *3d* were playing footsies last night  i think Jim is code word for 4d


Ive been downgraded 


and


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Ive been downgraded
> 
> 
> and


 oooops


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> No smacking.. didnt you go potty with toppick? wait.. that was 4d too.. at hooters.. wasnt it?


You said you would never bring that up again!!


----------



## Kittykat33

Morning all!!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> morning sexy


Morning my little muffin 



4d2008 said:


>





Damn, stop making me do that


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all!!





There goes the Dolphins season now that J.T. is back.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> There goes the Dolphins season now that J.T. is back.



NO!!! That means we are going to the Super bowl baby!!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> You said you would never bring that up again!!



rich ♥ 4d


----------



## 4d2008

It is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cold in my office right now.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> It is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cold in my office right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64724



I'm sure Rich will warm you right up!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> NO!!! That means we are going to the Super bowl baby!!


Are you going to Miami with us for the game? She got 10 tickets and a free place to stay.



kelb said:


> rich ♥ 4d


I got tired of waiting around for you to break up with BB. But you're still my #1 hunnybunny


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> It is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cold in my office right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64724


i'll cum warm you up


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Are you going to Miami with us for the game? She got 10 tickets and a free place to stay.
> 
> 
> What game??


----------



## whome20603

good morning


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> rich70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to Miami with us for the game? She got 10 tickets and a free place to stay.
> 
> 
> What game??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you about it. The Steelers/Fins game in December. My sis in law already got the tickets.
Click to expand...


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33......................Big Brother starts July 9th


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> There goes the Dolphins season now that J.T. is back.






Kittykat33 said:


> NO!!! That means we are going to the Super bowl baby!!






whome20603 said:


> good morning


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i'll cum warm you up


----------



## jwwb2000

OMG there are a lot of switch hitters in this thread this morning


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 64725


is it wrong that, that smiley is actually turning me on?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> is it wrong that, that smiley is actually turning me on?


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


>



buenos dias


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 64726


 cumming home early today!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> cumming home early today!!!!





	

		
			
		

		
	
till I get home.


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> But you're still my #1 hunnybunny



Hey, that's MY name for her!!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Hey, that's MY name for her!!


ruh oh


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Hey, that's MY name for her!!



i was thinking that too


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> ruh oh



i don't like u


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> i don't like u





but i  you. love me back!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> i don't like u


eff this, put the other BF on


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> eff this, put the other BF on



fixed


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> Hey, that's MY name for her!!



Opps, how about sugarbritches?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> fixed


thank you


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> Kittykat33......................Big Brother starts July 9th



OMG I know!!!!! I can't wait!!!! I will be on vacation from July 11-25 so I hope I don't miss it!!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> Opps, how about sugarbritches?



I'll take four spoonfuls of that sugar!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> I'll take four spoonfuls of that sugar!


 LOVE ME!!!!!!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Kittykat33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you about it. The Steelers/Fins game in December. My sis in law already got the tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might beable to, that game is Jan 3. I def want to go to 1 game this year (Miami home game )
Click to expand...


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I'll take four spoonfuls of that sugar!


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> I'll take four spoonfuls of that sugar!



  I hear ya! Thats some sweet and low.


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I'll take four spoonfuls of that sugar!





Kittykat33 said:


> rich70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might *beable *to, that game is Jan 3. I def want to go to 1 game this year (Miami home game )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new favorite word
Click to expand...


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> LOVE ME!!!!!!



I DO!!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>


----------



## rich70

To kittykat and kelb,


Stop messing up the quotes


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> To kittykat and kelb,
> 
> 
> Stop messing up the quotes


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Hey, that's MY name for her!!



Yea but she chose my name for her as her headline or whatever it's called 


Ahhhh, Kelbalicious


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> I hear ya! Thats some sweet and low.



Melts in my mouth!!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I DO!!


----------



## Kittykat33

Well I am off to go shopping, get my hair done and then maybe a pedicure.......busy busy busy.........Then tomorrow going fishing ( really getting a tan on the boat ) then to Gilligans for dinner and dancing. HOpe everyone has a GREAT weekend!!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> To kittykat and kelb,
> 
> 
> Stop messing up the quotes






whome20603 said:


> Yea but she chose my name for her as her headline or whatever it's called
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, Kelbalicious




LOVE kelbalicious!!!

:kelbalicious:


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> LOVE kelbalicious!!!
> 
> :kelbalicious:


----------



## kvj21075

this is in chit chat!!!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> this is in chit chat!!!





You're in trouble...


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> this is in chit chat!!!




You are just NOW realizing this


----------



## kvj21075

not me... someone else


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> not me... someone else


----------



## kelb

This thread has been reported...












































I WIN!


----------



## 4d2008

nope


----------



## kvj21075

im logging off here for the day


----------



## 4d2008

Today started off soooooooooooo good


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Today started off soooooooooooo good


whats wrong???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> whats wrong???


I love you...

Please dont reply so I can win.... Thank you.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I love you...
> 
> Please dont reply so I can win.... Thank you.


ok baby- anything for you


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ok baby- anything for you


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

I DON'T THINK ANYONE WILL EVER WIN!!


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I DON'T THINK ANYONE WILL EVER WIN!!


GO AWAY AND I WILL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> GO AWAY AND I WILL!!!!!!!!!!!



She never goes away, we try every day at work, but we cant get rid of her.


----------



## 4d2008

:grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> She never goes away, we try every day at work, but we cant get rid of her.


 



you sush!!!


----------



## 4d2008

I cant take it anymore


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> I cant take it anymore


 


   i will stop on this thread for today just for you!


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> i will stop on this thread for today just for you!


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you sush!!!



Im gonna turn the ac down.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 64745



Does that mean I can win now?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Does that mean I can win now?


 


sorry *4d  *I can't let mutt win!!


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> sorry *4d  *I can't let mutt win!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


>


 


nope!!


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> nope!!



I lost.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> I lost.


 


you did!


hey *4D*  Mutt is gone home for the day you win!!!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## whome20603




----------



## 4d2008

​


----------



## whome20603




----------



## 4d2008

THATS IT!!!!!!!!! 

I'm going home.... 


:my ball, my bat. eff you guys:


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> THATS IT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going home....
> 
> 
> :my ball, my bat. eff you guys:



just because you were kicking rocks with your tail between your legs in the other thread does not mean you can come here with all that "eff you guys" biznaz


----------



## rich70




----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Did Anyone Win Yet?


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Did Anyone Win Yet?



No.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> No.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>



 Great meeting you finally.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Great meeting you finally.



you too and lil P is too cute


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> you too and lil P is too cute



Thank you! She takes after me


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Thank you! She takes after me


and me


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> and me


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> and me



Of course


----------



## Black-Francis




----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


>



 Good Morning!


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> Good Morning!



what time did you come back and get your car?


----------



## kvj21075

gyps- i was sick sun mornig and didnt get a chance to look for your cds


----------



## Kittykat33

Good Morning all!! What a GREAT weekend!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> what time did you come back and get your car?



like 12ish...



kvj21075 said:


> gyps- i was sick sun mornig and didnt get a chance to look for your cds



Thats okay, some how they ended up in my car....are you feeling better?


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## Beta84




----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>



 you home yet????



GypsyQueen said:


> like 12ish...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats okay, some how they ended up in my car....are you feeling better?



ALOT better, but i  was bed ridden all day yesterday. glad they were in your car 



Black-Francis said:


>



wheres my hug???


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


>


 mornin


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> * you home yet*????



I will be tonight. I have been soooo sick


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> you home yet????
> 
> 
> 
> *ALOT better, but i  was bed ridden all day yesterday*. glad they were in your car
> 
> 
> 
> wheres my hug???



That does tend to make me feel better too.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I will be tonight. I have been soooo sick


awww i was sympathy sick for you then, ill tell you my horrible sick story when u get home


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Good Morning all!! What a GREAT weekend!!



 What did you do this weekend?


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> That does tend to make me feel better too.


omg  i must still be sick to not catch that


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> omg  i must still be sick to not catch that



I know....


----------



## Beta84

This conversation is over my head... :whome:


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> omg  i must still be sick to not catch that



Hey you, where are you and 4d going on your honeymoon? We just started looking and are trying to book something soon. We're looking for something all inclusive maybe in Hawaii, maybe Fiji...maybe somewhere in the Caribbean, I dunno 

The bachelorette party is in Vegas though, for sure!


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> This conversation is over my head... *:whome:*



Golly Gee Wilakers


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Hey you, where are you and 4d going on your honeymoon? We just started looking and are trying to book something soon. We're looking for something all inclusive maybe in Hawaii, maybe Fiji...maybe somewhere in the Caribbean, I dunno
> 
> The bachelorette party is in Vegas though, for sure!



I went to Cancun for mine. That was great. And made sure you go all inclusive. You will spend a little more but it was well worth it. Are you working the Blue Crabs game tonight? I'm going there for a poker tournment.


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Hey you, where are you and 4d going on your honeymoon? We just started looking and are trying to book something soon. We're looking for something all inclusive maybe in Hawaii, maybe Fiji...maybe somewhere in the Caribbean, I dunno
> 
> The bachelorette party is in Vegas though, for sure!





rich70 said:


> I went to Cancun for mine. That was great. And made sure you go all inclusive. You will spend a little more but it was well worth it. Are you working the Blue Crabs game tonight? I'm going there for a poker tournment.



WOO HOO MY DIVORCE IS FINAL ON THE 9TH



:BITTER:


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> WOO HOO MY DIVORCE IS FINAL ON THE 9TH
> 
> 
> 
> :BITTER:



Its about time. What the hell took so long? Now we can go out for that divorce drink.


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Golly Gee Wilakers


always thinkin of ya!  



kelb said:


> WOO HOO MY DIVORCE IS FINAL ON THE 9TH
> 
> 
> 
> :BITTER:


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> I went to Cancun for mine. That was great. And made sure you go all inclusive. You will spend a little more but it was well worth it. Are you working the Blue Crabs game tonight? I'm going there for a poker tournment.



Cancun's a blast but we want to go somewhere we've never been. We've been there, Cozumel & Playa del Carmen Mexico, Punta Cana Dominican Republic, Negril Jamaica and the Caymen Islands. I've seen lots of info on St. Lucia, looks amazing!

I'm not working the games, just filling in when they're short BUT I'm working the Trace Adkins and the T Pain/Flo Rida concerts. Going to either? Hehe, more like...going to see Trace Adkins?



kelb said:


> WOO HOO MY DIVORCE IS FINAL ON THE 9TH
> 
> :BITTER:



Congrats to you! I'll be celebrating my friends divorce with her and the rest of the gang in a few months.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> What did you do this weekend?



Hey there. Saturday I went fishing on the boat for a few hours ( I did catch the most and the biggest fish   )
Saturday night we went to Gilligans Pier for dinner and party afterwards with my friends band. I forgot how much fun that place is!! I am going to try to go see Dude's band on the 13th there.


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Cancun's a blast but we want to go somewhere we've never been. We've been there, Cozumel & Playa del Carmen Mexico, Punta Cana Dominican Republic, Negril Jamaica and the Caymen Islands. I've seen lots of info on St. Lucia, looks amazing!
> 
> I'm not working the games, just filling in when they're short BUT I'm working the Trace Adkins and the T Pain/Flo Rida concerts. Going to either? Hehe, more like...going to see Trace Adkins?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you! I'll be celebrating my friends divorce with her and the rest of the gang in a few months.



Punta Cana Dominican Republic was very nice when I went a few years back, I would definitely go again.  I went in January and it was soooo nice


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> Punta Cana Dominican Republic was very nice when I went a few years back, I would definitely go again.  I went in January and it was soooo nice



Same here. My fiance's work sends everyone on an all inclusive vacation if they make the yearly goal. I love his job! 

We stayed at the Bavaro, I think. We went in early March, very nice...sorta chilly at night which surprised me. Either way though, I'd defintely go back.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there. Saturday I went fishing on the boat for a few hours ( I did catch the most and the biggest fish  )
> Saturday night we went to Gilligans Pier for dinner and party afterwards with my friends band. I forgot how much fun that place is!! I am going to try to go see Dude's band on the 13th there.


 


Where was the munchkin during all of this? Did you ship her off to grandmas house for the weekend?


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> Cancun's a blast but we want to go somewhere we've never been. We've been there, Cozumel & Playa del Carmen Mexico, Punta Cana Dominican Republic, Negril Jamaica and the Caymen Islands. I've seen lots of info on St. Lucia, looks amazing!
> 
> I'm not working the games, just filling in when they're short BUT I'm working the Trace Adkins and the T Pain/Flo Rida concerts. Going to either? Hehe, more like...going to see Trace Adkins?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you! I'll be celebrating my friends divorce with her and the rest of the gang in a few months.



I went to St.Lucia for my honeymoon and LOVED it!! We stayed at the Golf and Spa resort ( Sandals ) They have 3 on the island but that one is the biggest one. We had such a GREAT time!!!


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Same here. My fiance's work sends everyone on an all inclusive vacation if they make the yearly goal. I love his job!
> 
> We stayed at the Bavaro, I think. We went in early March, very nice...sorta chilly at night which surprised me. Either way though, I'd defintely go back.



that's how I went, we met a yearly goal and my work took us..I don't work there anymore


----------



## Kittykat33

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Where was the munchkin during all of this? Did you ship her off to grandmas house for the weekend?



We all stayed at the in lasw on Saturday night-we do that at least once a month. They live right on the water-its like a little vacation


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> I went to St.Lucia for my honeymoon and LOVED it!! We stayed at the Golf and Spa resort ( Sandals ) They have 3 on the island but that one is the biggest one. We had such a GREAT time!!!



Ooooh, I saw that...BEAUTIFUL! I'd forgotten about St. Lucia when I posted originally but that's a place we're really looking into. You can't go wrong with Sandals from what I hear though.



tyky said:


> that's how I went, we met a yearly goal and my work took us..I don't work there anymore



Re-he-heally...what kind of job was it?


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Ooooh, I saw that...BEAUTIFUL! I'd forgotten about St. Lucia when I posted originally but that's a place we're really looking into. You can't go wrong with Sandals from what I hear though.
> 
> 
> 
> Re-he-heally...what kind of job was it?



dental


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there. Saturday I went fishing on the boat for a few hours ( I did catch the most and the biggest fish   )
> Saturday night we went to Gilligans Pier for dinner and party afterwards with my friends band. I forgot how much fun that place is!! I am going to try to go see Dude's band on the 13th there.



That sounds like fun. Did you go out on the Potomac or on the bay? We went to Gilligans on Friday night for dinner. If you go on the 13th, I'll try to get a sitter and go with you all.


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> dental



Oh


----------



## tyky

Rich you are up in the battles


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Rich you are up in the battles



I knew you'd look out for me


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I knew you'd look out for me


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Its about time. What the hell took so long? Now we can go out for that divorce drink.


Who the hell knows 

My house goes on the market on the 8th and my divorce is final on the 9th!


Talk about bitter


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> dental



dang they do that for dental?  i know they do that for jewelry companies because I was on a cruise with 1 of em once.  they convinced me that Zales is the devil.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Who the hell knows
> 
> My house goes on the market on the 8th and my divorce is final on the 9th!
> 
> 
> Talk about bitter



So, you're moving in on the 10th?.........


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Who the hell knows
> 
> My house goes on the market on the 8th and my divorce is final on the 9th!
> 
> 
> Talk about bitter



Thats weird. You filed way before me and I got mine first. I even have a child and I thought that would make it take longer. Funny how the court system works.


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Thats weird. You filed way before me and I got mine first. I even have a child and I thought that would make it take longer. Funny how the court system works.



maybe in situations where there are more things to get worked out (especially something important like child custoday), they bump them ahead and try to resolve it.


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> maybe in situations where there are more things to get worked out (especially something important like child custoday), they bump them ahead and try to resolve it.



You may be right. I'm just happy its all over with. kelb, I hope everything goes smooth for you.


----------



## kvj21075

loser loser loser , i am winner winner winner


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> loser loser loser , i am winner winner winner



NOT​


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> NOT​


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky

ovred said:


>



good seeing you the other night Red...did you see the pics Lubs took of you sleeping in your car?


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> good seeing you the other night Red...did you see the pics Lubs took of you sleeping in your car?



I showed him at work today


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> good seeing you the other night Red...did you see the pics Lubs took of you sleeping in your car?



I only saw 1 pic.  It was awesome.


----------



## ovred

tyky said:


> good seeing you the other night Red...did you see the pics Lubs took of you sleeping in your car?



Yea,only I can do that.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## Beta84

toppick08 said:


>




i hate your videos.  i can never see them.


----------



## toppick08

Well, hookin' and bookin'.........later peeps.


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

I'm off to my daughter's school. She is participating in the Little Olympic Games. See you later.


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> maybe in situations where there are more things to get worked out (especially something important like child custoday), they bump them ahead and try to resolve it.


I knew I wasnt important. 



rich70 said:


> You may be right. I'm just happy its all over with. kelb, I hope everything goes smooth for you.



 have fun today



Black-Francis said:


> So, you're moving in on the 10th?.........


----------



## rwethereyet

rich70 said:


> I'm off to my daughter's school. She is participating in the *Little Olympic Games*. See you later.



Aww - that sounds cute!!  Enjoy.


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I knew I wasnt important.
> 
> 
> 
> have fun today



awww...you're important to us!


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I knew I wasnt important.



Usted es muy importante!! 

HE'S not important and they want to punish HIM for hurting YOU so they made HIM wait...you're just along for the ride, sorry pookie


----------



## Black-Francis

I love your av..... You are stunning!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> awww...you're important to us!


awwww and in our eyes your impotent to us too!!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I love your av..... You are stunning!






kvj21075 said:


> awwww and in our eyes your impotent to us too!!!


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> I love your av..... You are stunning!



OMG, LOVE LOVE LOVE her av!! 

It really looks like she took time to make her bag pretty hsopretty:


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> awwww and in our eyes your impotent to us too!!!



u still in denial that I knocked u up?


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> OMG, LOVE LOVE LOVE her av!!
> 
> It really looks like she took time to make her bag pretty hsopretty:



I'm pretty.. LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I'm pretty.. LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME



Ima lookin and Ima likin


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I'm pretty.. LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME





whome20603 said:


> Ima lookin and Ima likin


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> u still in denial that I knocked u up?


haha- 4d is buying me an EPT today


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I'm pretty.. LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME



I didn't see the attachment a minute a go, , reminds me of someone I know...kvsomething, I just can't remember...k...v...

I'm having a :beta: moment. Betizzle, can you hook a sista up wit da 411?


----------



## kelb

...


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> ...



Well crap


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> I didn't see the attachment a minute a go, , reminds me of someone I know...kvsomething, I just can't remember...k...v...
> 
> I'm having a :beta: moment. Betizzle, can you hook a sista up wit da 411?



= KVJ!


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> = KVJ!



You iz da winna!

Not of "The Last Person" though, sorry...I already won


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> You iz da winna!
> 
> Not of "The Last Person" though, sorry...I already won


----------



## kvj21075

KelB u missed the campout ( You couldve joined aaron and i in our tent


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> KelB u missed the campout ( You couldve joined aaron and i in our tent


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> KelB u missed the campout ( You couldve joined aaron and i in our tent



I know how to pitch tents......:shrug:


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I know how to pitch tents......:shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

im having a really horrible effing day...


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> im having a really horrible effing day...





whassa matta


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> whassa matta


ohhhh a list of things, that only my dear Captain Morgan will hear about


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> ohhhh a list of things, that only my dear Captain Morgan will hear about


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> im having a really horrible effing day...


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> im having a really horrible effing day...



Join the club cupcake.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Join the club cupcake.


oh geeze, im sorry , i shouldnt be complaining  when u get better we can go visit the captain together


----------



## kelb

Is this day ever going to end


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> oh geeze, im sorry , i shouldnt be complaining  when u get better we can go visit the captain together



No worries honey.  You can complain as well.  As soon as they figure out what the hell is wrong with me, we can have a good drunk puking evening/night


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> No worries honey.  You can complain as well.  As soon as they figure out what the hell is wrong with me, we can have a good drunk puking evening/night



can I come


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> haha- 4d is buying me an EPT today


oops!



whome20603 said:


> I didn't see the attachment a minute a go, , reminds me of someone I know...kvsomething, I just can't remember...k...v...
> 
> I'm having a :beta: moment. Betizzle, can you hook a sista up wit da 411?


KVF!  the attachment popped up after we posted I think.  I didn't see it either...



whome20603 said:


> You iz da winna!
> 
> Not of "The Last Person" though, sorry...I already won






kvj21075 said:


> KelB u missed the campout ( You couldve joined aaron and i in our tent


nuh uh.  My tent had more room!  



kvj21075 said:


> im having a really horrible effing day...


aw cheer up


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> No worries honey.  You can complain as well.  As soon as they figure out what the hell is wrong with me, we can have a good drunk puking evening/night



What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## kvj21075

this day will never end its going to just keep on sucking


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> this day will never end its going to just keep on sucking



  my day is crap


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> What the hell is wrong with you?



check the thread in the ladies room.

I'm outta here as I've gotta get a quick shower and off to the ER.


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> check the thread in the ladies room.
> 
> I'm outta here as I've gotta get a quick shower and off to the ER.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> my day is crap


wish i could come help you drink, i mean pack, but i have to take care of my place since im leaving thurs


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> wish i could come help you drink, i mean pack, but i have to take care of my place since im leaving thurs


i wish you could to... ahh another day of packing up whats left of my marriage/divore/house.. UGH

I tried to stall but its just not going to happen







 Are you excited yet about your trip?????


----------



## Beta84

so who needs a drinking buddy tonight!  kelb are you goin to chef's tonight?  or u too busy packing


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> i wish you could to... ahh another day of packing up whats left of my marriage/divore/house.. UGH
> 
> I tried to stall but its just not going to happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you excited yet about your trip?????


PM coming your way


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> i wish you could to... ahh another day of packing up whats left of my marriage/divore/house.. UGH
> 
> I tried to stall but its just not going to happen


Well I'm gonna hit the mega millions tonight so you do have to worry about anything anymore!!


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> check the thread in the ladies room.
> 
> I'm outta here as I've gotta get a quick shower and off to the ER.



Sorry.. I was just kidding because you said "find out what the hell is wrong with me" so I asked "what he hell is wrong with you" NOT so funny now.. sorry.. I hope you are ok ....
Note to self... dont make ignorant comments without some knowledge


----------



## Black-Francis

...


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> ...



lol thats better!


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> lol thats better!



You PM'd him about the Ladies Room thread didn't you?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> lol thats better!


lol


----------



## URVIRGO




----------



## tyky

URVIRGO said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Are you excited yet about your trip?????


Yes 


kvj21075 said:


> PM coming your way


Well at least I am I guess


----------



## Beta84




----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


>



sup dawg


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> sup dawg



yo homie!


----------



## rich70

Morning. I think I'm gonna win this thread today.


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Morning. I think I'm gonna win this thread today.



I already won dear


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> I already won dear





Well thats ok. I wouldn't mind losing to you sweetie.


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Well thats ok. I wouldn't mind losing to you sweetie.



Teehee, you make me smile Mr Rich


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Teehee, you make me smile Mr Rich



I try my best.


----------



## tyky




----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> I already won dear



aw you can let him win for the day can't you?  you already won the overall grand prize!


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> aw you can let him win for the day can't you?  you already won the overall grand prize!



Well of course he can win for the day 

Wait, what's the grand prize again? :shakinginmyhoodieboots:


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Well of course he can win for the day
> 
> Wait, what's the grand prize again? :shakinginmy*hoodie*boots:





I can't say it here cuz everyone will be jealous!


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> I can't say it here cuz everyone will be jealous!



:beta:


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> :beta:



:beta: 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	


:whome: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



:beta&whome:


----------



## 4d2008

beta =


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> :beta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64917
> 
> :whome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64918
> 
> :beta&whome:



..................................


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> beta =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64919


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> beta =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64919






whome20603 said:


> ..................................









tyky said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


>


you would want me to turn around and bend over wouldnt ya.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta you leave his butt alone! its for me!!!!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> you would want me to turn around and bend over wouldnt ya.



i think we have a pic of that somewhere don't we


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> you would want me to turn around and bend over wouldnt ya.


This is Beta...not Bacon...



kvj21075 said:


> Beta you leave his butt alone! its for me!!!!






tyky said:


> i think we have a pic of that somewhere don't we


i think u meant to quote kvj...we have a bunch of those pics!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> i think we have a pic of that somewhere don't we


no 


Beta84 said:


> i think u meant to quote kvj...we have a bunch of those pics!


----------



## kvj21075

my fiance is a wh*re


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> my fiance is a wh*re


your pics are far worse then mine


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> my fiance is a wh*re



and you are his apple 


and not just some easy fallen on the ground apple either


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> my fiance is a wh*re


But he's YOUR wh*re 



4d2008 said:


> your pics are far worse then mine


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> This is Beta...not Bacon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think u meant to quote kvj...we have a bunch of those pics!



no i was talking about you and 4d but I was wrong I thought the other night there was a pic of the 2 of you dancing that looking funny but wrong ppl


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> no i was talking about you and 4d but I was wrong I thought the other night there was a pic of the 2 of you dancing that looking funny but wrong ppl


mojo and I were


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> no i was talking about you and 4d but I was wrong I thought the other night there was a pic of the 2 of you dancing that looking funny but wrong ppl


that was Mojo.  I'm Jewish, not Asian!


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> mojo and I were



getting busy


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> that was Mojo.  I'm Jewish, not Asian!





I like the ones of 4d bent over and Kvj from behind too


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> your pics are far worse then mine



yes, but u like it! 



whome20603 said:


> and you are his apple
> 
> 
> and not just some easy fallen on the ground apple either



awwwwwwwww



Beta84 said:


> But he's YOUR wh*re



thats right! my wh*re!!!!



4d2008 said:


> mojo and I were



i was also humping your butt


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> yes, but u like it!
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> thats right! my wh*re!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i was also humping your butt



Hey woman....once my UTI is all gone, it's a night of


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> Hey woman....once my UTI is all gone, it's a night of



*You have issues!!! ....of the mental variety!!!*


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> *You have issues!!! ....of the mental variety!!!*



As do you who hides behind a computer to harrass people.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Hey woman....once my UTI is all gone, it's a night of


beer is good for UTI's 

but we are leaving tomorrow for Wash st, we wont be back till the 14th


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> beer is good for UTI's
> 
> but we are leaving tomorrow for Wash st, we wont be back till the 14th





When you get back we should def hang!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> beer is good for UTI's
> 
> but we are leaving tomorrow for Wash st, we wont be back till the 14th



gone for my entire bday weekend


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> beer is good for UTI's
> 
> but we are leaving tomorrow for Wash st, we wont be back till the 14th



I'm sticking to cranberry juice and tons of water to flush out my system.  Once that is done, it's back to


----------



## Beta84

I'm tryin to think about lunch.  Stop makin me sick here.


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> harrass people.



only the mental patients, honey!


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm sticking to cranberry juice and tons of water to flush out my system.  Once that is done, it's back to



Drink some antifreeze while you're at it....I heard it flushes the system very well.....


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> When you get back we should def hang!



we have to! ill be in full blown KelB withdrawl mode 



Beta84 said:


> gone for my entire bday weekend



im sorry, blame 4d for knocking up his ex wife


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> im sorry, blame 4d for knocking up his ex wife



Is it for his kids bday or are they having another together?


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> Drink some antifreeze while you're at it....I heard it flushes the system very well.....



You may want to take yourself up on that as it might make you a much better person


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> You may want to take yourself up on that as it might make you a much better person



I drink it by the gallon, daily!!


----------



## Bonehead

jwwb2000 said:


> You may want to take yourself up on that as it might make you a much better person


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> I drink it by the gallon, daily!!


thats why u can never come out to play.... youre always in the hospital


----------



## Black-Francis

Bonehead said:


>



::dieinafire::


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im sorry, blame 4d for knocking up his ex wife


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> thats why u can never come out to play.... *youre always in the hospital *




shhhh dont bring that up again


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> thats why u can never come out to play.... youre always in the hospital



I am a doctor.........


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


:shrug:


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I am a doctor.........



 OOOMMMGGG


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> I am a doctor.........



that explains why you used to offer free exams


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> beer is good for UTI's
> 
> but we are leaving tomorrow for Wash st, we wont be back till the 14th



 what are we gonna do while you are gone...

Good luck tomorrow and don't be nervous!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> what are we gonna do while you are gone...
> 
> Good luck tomorrow and don't be nervous!


well... you could think about me and touch yourself... just a thought...


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> that explains why you used to offer free exams



see.....and just think, you declined....


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> well... you could think about me and touch yourself... just a thought...


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


> Hey everybody.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


>



you and kvf have a great time in the great Northwest.  you'll both be missed so hurry back


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> you and kvf have a great time in the great Northwest. you'll both be missed so hurry back


(but Ill be taking my time coming back)


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> (but Ill be taking my time coming back)



You plant yet ?


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> You plant yet ?


came back from camping trip and  I think the storm beat the hell out of them.  I didnt toss em cause Im not sure if its still ok to plant or not just the roots.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> (but Ill be taking my time coming back)



psh whatever.  we're more important than your family


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> psh whatever. we're more important than your family


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## rich70

Morning peeps


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning peeps


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>



 How is my babys momma doing today?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> How is my babys momma doing today?


she is doing well  how is my babys daddy?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>





I GET A  and he gets a


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I GET A  and he gets a


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


>


shhhhhhhhhhhhhh lovers quirrel going on!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>





jwwb2000 said:


>





kvj21075 said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhh lovers quirrel going on!


----------



## tyky




----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhh lovers quirrel going on!



Well....


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Well....


I think she quit :shrug:





I WIN


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


 quick! grab my boob- make 4d jealous!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I think she quit :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> quick! grab my boob- make 4d jealous!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> quick! grab my boob- make 4d jealous!!!



Done   was it as good for you as it was for me


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Done  was it as good for you as it was for me


yes


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Done   was it as good for you as it was for me


all 2 seconds of it


----------



## GypsyQueen

hi


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> hi


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> hi





hey check your PM box


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> she is doing well  how is my babys daddy?


I'm good. 



4d2008 said:


> I GET A  and he gets a


 Sorry


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


 



GypsyQueen said:


> hi


 Hi Sophie!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> I'm good.
> Sorry



she gets a  and I get a WTF is going on today


----------



## 4d2008

had some interns come in today... they brought in some dunkin donuts and coffee


----------



## Black-Francis




----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> she gets a  and I get a WTF is going on today



What about the love I gave you on Saturday? You forgot about that already?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> quick! grab my boob- make 4d jealous!!!





rich70 said:


> What about the love I gave you on Saturday? You forgot about that already?



  WTF did I miss, i thought that was KVJ making that noise


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> WTF did I miss, i thought that was KVJ making that noise


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> WTF did I miss, i thought that was KVJ making that noise


 4d doesnt call me "Daddy Rich"


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> 4d doesnt call me "Daddy Rich"


no, but would you like me to?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> no, but would you like me to?



Are you guys leaving today?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Are you guys leaving today?


yes  want steak for dinner tonight?


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> yes  want steak for dinner tonight?



I love your av!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> yes  want steak for dinner tonight?


I ♥ MEAT!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Are you guys leaving today?



I'm going to Chipolte today for lunch!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I ♥ MEAT!


Ill be pulling the meat out in about 5 mins


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> I love your av!






kelb said:


> I ♥ MEAT!



me too! im having steak and then 4d is going to put his hotdog in my bun 



rich70 said:


> I'm going to Chipolte today for lunch!



ewww



4d2008 said:


> Ill be pulling the meat out in about 5 mins



typical male


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Ill be pulling the meat out in about 5 mins


----------



## Kittykat33

Hello all


----------



## 4d2008

I pulled the meat out... its not enough  to many whores coming over tonight... gotta get backup.


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> Hello all



Hey you


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I pulled the meat out... its not enough  to many whores coming over tonight... gotta get backup.



You dont have enough meet?


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> Hey you



Hey there. SO how are the wedding plans coming along???


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> You dont have enough meet?


too many girls for the amount of meet he has, he needs more, dont worry hes going to get more


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> too many girls for the amount of meet he has, he needs more, dont worry hes going to get more



are there other whores coming?


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Hello all


Hey hot momma.


----------



## kelb

muttdog said:


> Hey hot momma.



Where's my pic :


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> are there other whores coming?


just one other, one of my other bridesmaids, and her little boy, shes going to be keeping an eye on my babies while we are gone.


----------



## muttdog

kelb said:


> Where's my pic :



you want  that pic?


----------



## kelb

muttdog said:


> you want  that pic?


----------



## 4d2008

story of my life...

So many whores.. Not enough meat.


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> story of my life...
> 
> So many whores.. Not enough meat.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> story of my life...
> 
> So many whores.. Not enough meat.


 because youre a virgin!!!! or you were before me!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> because youre a virgin!!!! or you were before me!


as so are/were you before me


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> story of my life...
> 
> So many whores.. Not enough meat.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> I ♥ MEAT!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


>


want to come over for steak tonight?


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> want to come over for steak tonight?



I will be there at 7


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> I will be there at 7


u dont know where i live tho :whome:


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> u dont know where i live tho :whome:



You think I don't know


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there. SO how are the wedding plans coming along???



Things are great...we've got the ceremony/reception place (Colony South), the dj, a videographer, a possible cake vendor and I'm taking the ladies out this weekend to look for dresses 

I know there's LOTS to do but we've got some time. We should be sending out the Save the Date magnets in the next month or so.


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> u dont know where i live tho :ilovemesomewhome:



You are so nice!


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> Things are great...we've got the ceremony/reception place (Colony South), the dj, a videographer, a possible cake vendor and I'm taking the ladies out this weekend to look for dresses
> 
> I know there's LOTS to do but we've got some time. We should be sending out the *Save the Date* magnets in the next month or so.


Speaking of that..


KV did you give those to your dad?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Speaking of that..
> 
> 
> KV did you give those to your dad?


i did


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I will be there at 7





kvj21075 said:


> u dont know where i live tho :whome:





Black-Francis said:


> You think I don't know



Dear BB:  

I love you and they are just kidding. Noone knows Black-Francis and the joke is that know one ever will meet him so everyone invites him everywhere! Please get jokes! 

Love,
Kelb


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> Speaking of that..
> 
> 
> KV did you give those to your dad?



Are you totally sure we can't get married?


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Things are great...we've got the ceremony/reception place (Colony South), the dj, a videographer, a possible cake vendor and I'm taking the ladies out this weekend to look for dresses
> 
> I know there's LOTS to do but we've got some time. We should be sending out the Save the Date magnets in the next month or so.



who is the cake vendor..



Oi want to get married again.. just so I can plan it.. then get divorced so I can keep the money and presents!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Dear BB:
> 
> I love you and they are just kidding. Noone knows Black-Francis and the joke is that know one ever will meet him so everyone invites him everywhere! Please get jokes!
> 
> Love,
> Kelb


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Dear BB:
> 
> I love you and they are just kidding. Noone knows Black-Francis and the joke is that know one ever will meet him so everyone invites him everywhere! Please get jokes!
> 
> Love,
> Kelb



You got in trouble, didn't ya?



Black-Francis said:


> Are you totally sure we can't get married?



Did you forget you're posting as BF? I mean, unless you _want_ to marry _4d_


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> who is the cake vendor..
> 
> 
> 
> Oi want to get married again.. just so I can plan it.. then get divorced so I can keep the money and presents!


 what do u think im doing?????


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> You got in trouble, didn't ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you forget you're posting as BF? I mean, unless you _want_ to marry _4d_



I will marry 4D


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Are you totally sure we can't get married?







whome20603 said:


> You got in trouble, didn't ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you forget you're posting as BF? I mean, unless you _want_ to marry _4d_



YES 



LOL


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> what do u think im doing?????







Black-Francis said:


> I will marry 4D


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Dear BB:
> 
> I love you and they are just kidding. Noone knows Black-Francis and the joke is that *know* one ever will meet him so everyone invites him everywhere! Please get jokes!
> 
> Love,
> Kelb



lol- see BF now you should come out, to prove her wrong!




Black-Francis said:


> Are you totally sure we can't get married?



lol



Black-Francis said:


>


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> who is the cake vendor..
> 
> 
> 
> Oi want to get married again.. just so I can plan it.. then get divorced so I can keep the money and presents!



I forgot the name, lol...we haven't called yet (that's why the "possible" ). Do you have a recommendation?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> lol- see BF now you should come out, to prove her wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



I'm going to wack you with my meat tonight!


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> lol- see BF now you should come out, to prove her wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Don't you forget what I made you write 100 times!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF

OUR CAT SITTER JUST BACKED OUT CAUSE SHE "FORGOT" TO TELL ME HER CAR BROKE! EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Don't you forget what I made you write 100 times!!!!


im not being nice- i showed u love.


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF
> 
> OUR CAT SITTER JUST BACKED OUT CAUSE SHE "FORGOT" TO TELL ME HER CAR BROKE! EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF EFF



Take the cat to the Kitty Hotel.


----------



## Black-Francis

Black-Francis said:


> Take the cat to the Kitty Hotel.



I think it's in Waldorf


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> im not being nice- i showed u love.



I'm watching you!!


----------



## kvj21075

watch my kittys!!!


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> YES
> 
> 
> 
> LOL



Well, as punishment for him getting mad at you for something so silly maybe you should just out him to the forum so everyone will finally know who BB is


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Well, as punishment for him getting mad at you for something so silly maybe you should just out him to the forum so everyone will finally know who BB is


we know who bb is- geeze


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Well, as punishment for him getting mad at you for something so silly maybe you should just out him to the forum so everyone will finally know who BB is


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


>


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> we know who bb is- geeze



Okay "dumb dumb" but I don't 



Black-Francis said:


>


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Well, as punishment for him getting mad at you for something so silly maybe you should just out him to the forum so everyone will finally know who BB is



Okay, I'm BB. There are you happy now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Okay, I'm BB. There are you happy now!!!!!!!!!!



Yuh huh


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> Okay, I'm BB. There are you happy now!!!!!!!!!!



I just want to be BB for 10 seconds!!! ..........


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> I just want to be BB for 10 seconds!!! ..........


what will u do for the other 8 seconds?


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> I just want to be BB for *10 seconds!!!* ..........



What a disappointment


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> I just want to be BB for 10 seconds!!! ..........



 I hear ya brotha



That av brings back some memories


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> What a disappointment


whatever!!!!!! i wish 4d could last that long!!


hehe - honey they all know im kidding dont get mad


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> What a disappointment



I don't like to brag!


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> I hear ya brotha
> 
> 
> 
> That av brings back some memories





You doing good, brotha?


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> I don't like to brag!


when is my battle going to happen - im leaving soon and then ill be on vaca


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I hear ya *brotha*
> 
> 
> 
> That av brings back some memories





Black-Francis said:


> You doing good, *brotha*?



anyone else feel like Hulk Hogan is here?


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> whatever!!!!!! i wish 4d could last that long!!
> 
> 
> hehe - honey they all know im kidding dont get mad



Way to call him out on his short cummings.



Black-Francis said:


> I don't like to brag!


----------



## kelb




----------



## kelb

Dear BB:

I only thought that was funny because it was.. not because they all want to sleep with me...


Love,
Kelb


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> You doing good, brotha?


I'm getting along. I'm just remembering all the good times we had. It's gonna be hard during football season though. I might have to be a Giants fan this year( unless they are playing the Steelers ).



kvj21075 said:


> anyone else feel like Hulk Hogan is here?



Don't be a hater!!


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> anyone else feel like Hulk Hogan is here?



Blackamaniac is Runnin' Wild!!!!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> I'm getting along. I'm just remembering all the good times we had. It's gonna be hard during football season though. I might have to be a Giants fan this year( unless they are playing the Steelers ).
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a hater!!





Hey, do you work at a Ford dealership?


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> Hey, do you work at a Ford dealership?



No a chevy one. What up? I got friends at a ford dealership though.


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> No a chevy one. What up? I got friends at a ford dealership though.



Probably by the end of the Summer I will be looking, but it has to be Ford.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Dear BB:
> 
> I only thought that was funny because it was.. not because they all want to sleep with me...
> 
> 
> Love,
> Kelb


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Blackamaniac is Runnin' Wild!!!!!!


OH no you di ' int



Black-Francis said:


>




I can't imagine why he hates the forums


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I can't imagine why he hates the forums


Im getting that way


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Im getting that way



THREAD KILLER!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> THREAD KILLER!


whore


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> THREAD KILLER!


when I get home Im going to make sure your steak has EXTRA seasoning on it.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> when I get home Im going to make sure your steak has EXTRA seasoning on it.



ge'ez when are you guys flying out


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> ge'ez when are you guys flying out


6am gotta drive to VA tonight.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> 6am gotta drive to VA tonight.



ohhh


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> when I get home Im going to make sure your steak has EXTRA seasoning on it.


dont worry ill help him make the seasoning to marinate it in


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> dont worry ill help him make the seasoning to marinate it in


----------



## kelb

Dear BB:

I'm not really a whore. I just say stupid things that make me sound slutty so they call me that. I love you baby!

Love,
Kelb

PS: KVJ and 4D are using seasoning from the pantry NOT seasoning from their pants so season my steak!


----------



## 4d2008

Dear BB

Kelb =


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Dear BB
> 
> Kelb =


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Dear BB:
> 
> I'm not really a whore. I just say stupid things that make me sound slutty so they call me that. I love you baby!
> 
> Love,
> Kelb
> 
> PS: KVJ and 4D are using seasoning from the pantry NOT seasoning from their pants so season my steak!



 Damn, and I got rid of my siggys too. I need to find them again.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Dear BB
> 
> Kelb =



OH trust me! He already knows that 
I  in his ear alllllll ddaaaayyyyy loonnngggggg

Poor BB


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Damn, and I got rid of my siggys too. I need to find them again.


----------



## kvj21075

Dear BB,

Kelb is lieing, but I want to be honest with you...... you can join


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> Dear BB,
> 
> Kelb is lieing, but I want to be honest with you...... you can join



Join for steaks? I'm


----------



## tyky

Why can't we block out politics and horse threads...I mean seriously, there has to be a ####ing way...I can't take it anymore

thanks for letting me vent


carry on


----------



## 4d2008

I wish I could block a lot of things


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Why can't we block out politics and horse threads...I mean seriously, there has to be a ####ing way...I can't take it anymore
> 
> thanks for letting me vent
> 
> 
> carry on



Just don't click on the link..


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I wish I could block a lot of things



 YOU  CAN'T BLOCK ME!!!!


Oh wait.. you can


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Dear BB,
> 
> Kelb is lieing, but I want to be honest with you...... you can join


 


kelb said:


> Join for steaks? I'm


Dear BB,


Kelb is playing :whome: right now... She knows we are going to get down and dirty tonight playing spin the cat..

KVJ will use her fingers and spin Kelbs cat... know what I mean 


Dont worry I just video.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Dear BB,
> 
> 
> Kelb is playing :whome: right now... She knows we are going to get down and dirty tonight playing spin the cat..
> 
> KVJ will use her fingers and spin Kelbs cat... know what I mean
> 
> 
> Dont worry I just video.



KVs spins?? ALRIGHT!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Join for steaks? I'm


the huge orgies we participate in duh!



ooops was i not spose to say that???


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Dear BB,
> 
> 
> Kelb is playing :whome: right now... She knows we are going to get down and dirty tonight playing spin the cat..
> 
> KVJ will use her fingers and spin Kelbs cat... know what I mean
> 
> 
> Dont worry I just video.



Work has a HD video camera and a tripod if needed


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> the huge orgies we participate in duh!
> 
> 
> 
> ooops was i not spose to say that???



You meant STEAKS!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Work has a HD video camera and a tripod if needed


yes I know work has a tripod


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> yes I know work has a tripod


 i was thinknig the same thing!


dont owrry my 4d has his own tripod


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Work has a HD video camera and a tripod if needed



I heard CLevally has a tripod too


----------



## GheyD

kelb said:


> I heard CLevally has a tripod too


----------



## 4d2008

GheyD said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Going to go check out on leave.  pick up some captain and some steaks head home and pack


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Going to go check out on leave.  pick up some captain and some steaks head home and pack



We are bringing capt too!!!!

and wine!


----------



## GheyD

Can me and MrZ06 come along?


----------



## kelb

GheyD said:


> Can me and MrZ06 come along?



 I'm sure you will be there


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Going to go check out on leave.  pick up some captain and some steaks head home and pack



Have a great trip you two... be safe


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Have a great trip you two... be safe


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> Why can't we block out politics and horse threads...I mean seriously, there has to be a ####ing way...I can't take it anymore
> 
> thanks for letting me vent
> 
> 
> carry on



I think you can request to be banned from those groups


----------



## toppick08

my arse is draggin'


----------



## smdavis65

I win.


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> my arse is draggin'







smdavis65 said:


> I win.


nope


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 64999
> 
> 
> nope



I do too.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 64999
> 
> 
> nope





you know she screwed up my BJ this evening.......


----------



## smdavis65

toppick08 said:


> you know she screwed up my BJ this evening.......



shhh... I'm trying to win.


You have a scheduled BJ?!?


----------



## toppick08

smdavis65 said:


> shhh... I'm trying to win.
> 
> 
> You have a scheduled BJ?!?





with a 

I win.


----------



## tyky




----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


>





a Weed Eater BJ.

get your mind out of my gutter......

the real one is 2morrow night...


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> a Weed Eater BJ.
> 
> get your mind out of my gutter......
> 
> the real one is 2morrow night...


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


>


----------



## smdavis65

toppick08 said:


>



:


----------



## toppick08

smdavis65 said:


> :


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> Hey everybody.


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


>



  Yay a ladies boxing match!!!


----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


> Yay a ladies boxing match!!!



  everyone go away


I am gonna win


----------



## ovred

tyky said:


> everyone go away
> 
> 
> I am gonna win



Not today.


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> Not today.



since when do you post more than once a day...


----------



## ovred

tyky said:


> since when do you post more than once a day...



oh I don't know,why do you ask?


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> oh I don't know,why do you ask?



Cuz I am trying to win here


----------



## ovred

tyky said:


> Cuz I am trying to win here



Oh,good luck with that.


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> Oh,good luck with that.


----------



## ovred

tyky said:


>



Aww come on now,it ain't that bad.


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> Aww come on now,it ain't that bad.


----------



## ovred

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


>


----------



## ovred

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


>



i am waiting on the answer


----------



## kvj21075

i win!!!!


----------



## ovred

kvj21075 said:


> i win!!!!



Not yet.


----------



## whome20603

I'm so so soooooooo tired 

If I thought nobody would catch me, I'd put my heater on and lay under my desk


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> I'm so so soooooooo tired
> 
> If I thought nobody would catch me, I'd put my heater on and lay under my desk


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


>



:shrug:


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> i am waiting on the answer





ovred said:


> Not yet.



Why does she have to wait? Guess you are gonna have to wait until the next time he is drunk


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> Hey hot momma.



Hey there. How are you doing?? I know you miss seeing me everyday...........


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> Things are great...we've got the ceremony/reception place (Colony South), the dj, a videographer, a possible cake vendor and I'm taking the ladies out this weekend to look for dresses
> 
> I know there's LOTS to do but we've got some time. We should be sending out the Save the Date magnets in the next month or so.



You are like me, I wanted to get everything done right away so I didn't have anything to do later. But what helped us is that my Aunt is a wedding planner, so she did most of the work.
My sis-in law is getting married next year and I am her Matron of honor, I can't wait to start planning everything!!


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> You are like me, I wanted to get everything done right away so I didn't have anything to do later. But what helped us is that my Aunt is a wedding planner, so she did most of the work.
> My sis-in law is getting married next year and I am her Matron of honor, I can't wait to start planning everything!!



That's exactly what I'm hoping for, plan it and wait 

That's cool your Aunt was able to help. A couple of my friends are married so they're my 'professionals'


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there. How are you doing?? I know you miss seeing me everyday...........


----------



## tyky

LusbyMom said:


> Why does she have to wait? Guess you are gonna have to wait until the next time he is drunk



 why are you still thinking about this??


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


>



And what is that for???


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> And what is that for???



Because I haven't seen J on here in a while and I'm going through  withdraws. You just happen to show up at the wrong time.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> And what is that for???


 


because you were not paying attention to him


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> because you were not paying attention to him



 One for you too!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Morning



One Louder Tomorrow!!


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there. How are you doing?? I know you miss seeing me everyday...........


Yea I do miss you being a snob and talking to rich and not me.
Hows the little one doing? She is getting so big now.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> One for you too!!!!!!


 

you are a butthead for you too!!!


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you are a butthead for you too!!!



Feel the love, its like they are married.


----------



## tyky

Do you all work together?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Feel the love, its like they are married.


 


you get a double


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> Do you all work together?



Im looking at rich's ugly mug right now and chevygirl is our little ray of sunshine in the department.


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> Im looking at rich's ugly mug right now and chevygirl is our little ray of sunshine in the department.



  I bet that makes the boss happy.  Not just one but 3 ppl are on the forums


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> One Louder Tomorrow!!


I'll be there. 

Just to see you though.



ImAChvyGirl said:


> you are a butthead for you too!!!


You better knock it off before I get my little one to take care of you.



muttdog said:


> Feel the love, its like they are married.


 We're not married, just living in sin!!



tyky said:


> Do you all work together?


No


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> I bet that makes the boss happy.  Not just one but 3 ppl are on the forums



We dont know what a happy boss is. Ours  all day.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> We dont know what a happy boss is. Ours  all day.



 Aint that the truth!!


----------



## LusbyMom

tyky said:


> why are you still thinking about this??



 I wasn't until I read your post


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> We dont know what a happy boss is. Ours  all day.



 mine too


----------



## whome20603

We're in chit chat tyky


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>



Well there goes this thread. You better delete that one!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Well there goes this thread. You better delete that one!


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> We're in chit chat tyky



i am trying to win this


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not married, just living in sin!!


 


um no!!!!!


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> i am trying to win this



But you're not going to


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> But you're not going to


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> um no!!!!!



It's ok honey, they all know now!!


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

View attachment 65026


muttdog said:


> Im looking at rich's ugly mug right now and chevygirl is our little ray of sunshine in the department.


 


I am the sun that brightens up your day!! Even though I'm always cold! LOL


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> It's ok honey, they all know now!!


 


that's gross


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> um no!!!!!



I remeber when that customer asked if the two of you were married. That was a priceless moment.


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Well there goes this thread. You better delete that one!



She reallllllllyy wants to win.



tyky said:


>



Feeling feisty today, ey?


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> She reallllllllyy wants to win.
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling feisty today, ey?



What are you doing sat?


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> She reallllllllyy wants to win.
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling feisty today, ey?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> I remeber when that customer asked if the two of you were married. That was a priceless moment.


 


u suck


----------



## tyky

ImAChvyGirl said:


> u suck


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> What are you doing sat?



One of my girlfriends and I are thinking about going to the pool during the day and I'm working at Regency Stadium for the TPain/FloRida concert. What's up?


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


>



Yea, I'm not quite as tired as I was earlier  (though I'm not quite as excited as that smilie looks, lol)


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> One of my girlfriends and I are thinking about going to the pool during the day and I'm working at Regency Stadium for the TPain/FloRida concert. What's up?



Going to see if you wanted to go see a band with us.. but your busy!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Going to see if you wanted to go see a band with us.. but your busy!



As in us you mean you and me, right?


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> that's gross


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Going to see if you wanted to go see a band with us.. but your busy!



I actually just saw the thread about Memories this Saturday, sorry girl. What other nights do you work there?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


>


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> I actually just saw the thread about Memories this Saturday, sorry girl. What other nights do you work there?



I'm off that night!


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


>



Stop that, your not "P".


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Stop that, your not "P".


 

if p is parks i can half live with that but if p is PP !!


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Stop that, your not "P".



  You're right, that is her man!!!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> You're right, that is her man!!!



Peter Piper  picked a peck of pickled peppers. 


A peck of pickled peppers  Peter Piper  picked.


If Peter Piper  picked a peck of pickled peppers, 


How many pickled peppers  did Peter Piper pick?


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Peter Piper  picked a peck of pickled peppers.
> 
> 
> A peck of pickled peppers  Peter Piper  picked.
> 
> 
> If Peter Piper  picked a peck of pickled peppers,
> 
> 
> How many pickled peppers  did Peter Piper pick?



4 :shrug:


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Because I haven't seen J on here in a while and I'm going through  withdraws. You just happen to show up at the wrong time.



Yeah-I haven't talked to J in a very long time....


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> Yea I do miss you being a snob and talking to rich and not me.
> Hows the little one doing? She is getting so big now.



Oh whatever...I always came and talked to you..
She is doing good, she is getting very BIG. We are going to the beach for 2 weeks in July....I can't wait to see her in the sand haha and her bikini


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Oh whatever...I always came and talked to you..
> She is doing good, she is getting very BIG. We are going to the beach for 2 weeks in July....I can't wait to see her in the sand haha and her bikini



How about some pics of you in a bikini?


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> How about some pics of you in a bikini?



I'll sell you some of those!


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> I'll sell you some of those!


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


>



Alright, I'll just show them to you.


----------



## muttdog

BTW Kitty, Im still waiting for my smurfette.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Alright, I'll just show them to you.


 


muttdog said:


> BTW Kitty, Im still waiting for my smurfette.


 


Kitty is gonna break out the claws on you guys!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Yeah-I haven't talked to J in a very long time....



 Very busy with work and travel still...



rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Very busy with work and travel still...



Whats up my little buddy?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Whats up my little buddy?



Nothing much, just working 12 hour days almost every day. Actually driving home tomorrow for the day though. Hope things are going better for you.

I got accepted back to University of Maryland for my masters, so let me know if you want to hit up some football games this fall.


----------



## muttdog

I win.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Nothing much, just working 12 hour days almost every day. Actually driving home tomorrow for the day though. Hope things are going better for you.
> 
> I got accepted back to University of Maryland for my masters, so let me know if you want to hit up some football games this fall.


That sounds good. I really want to go to a few games this year. I didn't get to go last year.



muttdog said:


> I win.


No


----------



## toppick08




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

I win!!!


----------



## getbent




----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I win!!!



No


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I win!!!


----------



## tyky

ImAChvyGirl said:


>



 is it naptime


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> is it naptime


 


i wish it is perfect weather for it


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> i wish it is perfect weather for it


You do that all day at work.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> You do that all day at work.


 


not all day


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> i wish it is perfect weather for it





muttdog said:


> You do that all day at work.



Awww, you two should go cuddle.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Awww, you two should go cuddle.


 


um no!!!!




besides his cuddle buddie already left for the day!!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Awww, you two should go cuddle.



  should those to hook up


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> Awww, you two should go cuddle.



Your were the one that was  and  and  with her, not me.


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> Your were the one that was  and  and  with her, not me.


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> should those to hook up



Im not her type, I know the difference between 1.4 and 14.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> should those to hook up


 

he's to old for me


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Im not her type, I know the difference between 1.4 and 14.


 

he may not be able to read a rain gauge but he can build an elevator!!


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> Im not her type, I know the difference between 1.4 and 14.



I don't get it


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> I don't get it


 

it's ok you had to be there


----------



## tyky

ImAChvyGirl said:


> it's ok you had to be there



  now I feel like a third wheel


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> now I feel like a third wheel


 
my fiance tried to read our rain gause and thought it said 14 inches when it really said 1.4 inches.


----------



## tyky

ImAChvyGirl said:


> my fiance tried to read our rain gause and thought it said 14 inches when it really said 1.4 inches.





sounds like you two are perfect for each other


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> he may not be able to read a rain gauge but he can build an elevator!!



And a motorcycle trailer out of a jet ski trailer.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> now I feel like a third wheel



Never honey


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> should those to hook up


Um, yes!



muttdog said:


> Your were the one that was  and  and  with her, not me.


Cause she likes it!!



muttdog said:


> Im not her type, I know the difference between 1.4 and 14.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> And a motorcycle trailer out of a jet ski trailer.


 

that was my brother's idea


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> And a motorcycle trailer out of a jet ski trailer.



ohhh that sounds like a good story


----------



## kelb

OK I'm officially bored!


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> OK I'm officially bored!



me too.


----------



## ovred




----------



## jwwb2000

Okay I officially hate food fairy shopping!!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## flyingdog




----------



## tyky




----------



## jwwb2000

Weeeeeeeee......


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog

morning


----------



## GheyD

Damn Im tired, what a butt tearing night.


----------



## muttdog

GheyD said:


> Damn Im tired, what a butt tearing night.


----------



## rich70




----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


>



wussa matta?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> wussa matta?



I just got to work at 12. I work till 5. Did you get my text?


----------



## jwwb2000

I need a nap already


----------



## ovred




----------



## toppick08

ovred said:


>


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## ovred

tyky said:


>



Wake up.


----------



## GheyD

ovred said:


> Wake up.


----------



## rich70




----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>



Damn you


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Damn you



 what'd I do


----------



## toppick08




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> what'd I do



I wanted to win for at least a couple hours.


But since you messed that up I'm gonna give you some


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>



those are some purdy teef


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> those are some purdy teef


----------



## getbent

I can't believe the weekend is almost over, .  I don't wanna go to work,  .


----------



## ovred




----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Baconator 9000: Opera/9.60 (J2ME/MIDP; Opera Mini/4.2.13918/538; U; en) Presto/2.2.0)


----------



## ovred

dn0121 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Baconator 9000: Opera/9.60 (J2ME/MIDP; Opera Mini/4.2.13918/538; U; en) Presto/2.2.0)



WAKE UP!!!


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Baconator 9000: Opera/9.60 (J2ME/MIDP; Opera Mini/4.2.13918/538; U; en) Presto/2.2.0)



			
				TWLs wife said:
			
		

>


----------



## Bonehead

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tyky




----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## toppick08

later peeps....be safe.


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


>



I spiked your coffee


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> I spiked your coffee



 hopefully with some kind of allergy meds :sneeze:


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> hopefully with some kind of allergy meds :sneeze:



nope...just more of the stuff I slipped into your wine on Friday 

speakin of which, hows your butt feelin today?


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> nope...just more of the stuff I slipped into your wine on Friday
> 
> speakin of which, hows your butt feelin today?


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


>


----------



## kelb

This week sucks


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> This week sucks



nooo it's gonna be good just you wait and see 

really, who needs 4d and kvj?


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> nooo it's gonna be good just you wait and see
> 
> really, who needs 4d and kvj?



 Thats not what I meant  BUT 
*
I DO!!!*


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> nope...just more of the stuff I slipped into your wine on Friday
> 
> speakin of which, hows your butt feelin today?


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


>



my butt does hurt


----------



## rich70

Afternoon everybody!  My baby girl just graduated this morning!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Afternoon everybody!  My baby girl just graduated this morning!



awww, sucks doesn't it!


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> my butt does hurt






rich70 said:


> Afternoon everybody!  My baby girl just graduated this morning!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> awww, sucks doesn't it!



It does. She is growing up too fast. Next thing you know she'll be moving out on her own.


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> Thats not what I meant  BUT
> *
> I DO!!!*



Thought you didn't like those two words "I DO".



tyky said:


> my butt does hurt



Mine too since I started doing the TaeBo tapes.


----------



## getbent




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> Thought you didn't like those two words "I DO".



::suckonyouruti::


----------



## tyky

Black-Francis said:


> ::suckonyouruti::



 

:havingfunwiththesetodayhuh:


----------



## Black-Francis

tyky said:


> :havingfunwiththesetodayhuh:



::verymuchsothankyou::


----------



## tyky

Black-Francis said:


> ::verymuchsothankyou::


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> ::suckonyouruti::



I am so going to taze you in the nuts whenever I get to meet you in person.

That is not a threat, it is a promise.


----------



## muttdog

jwwb2000 said:


> I am so going to taze you in the nuts whenever I get to meet you in person.
> 
> That is not a threat, it is a promise.


----------



## tyky




----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> I am so going to taze you in the nuts whenever I get to meet you in person.
> 
> That is not a threat, it is a promise.


i think u need a hug



tyky said:


>


how's your butt doin?


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> i think u need a hug
> 
> 
> how's your butt doin?


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


>



gettin used to it huh?


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> gettin used to it huh?



you told me it would


----------



## Bonehead

tyky said:


> you told me it would



Wassamatta your posterior ?


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> you told me it would


----------



## kelb

STORMS!


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


>



HEY! Your siggy sucks!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> STORMS!


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> STORMS!


it looks REALLY crappy outside...



kelb said:


> HEY! Your siggy sucks!


   what are you talking about?  Rich's siggy is awesome!!!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> HEY! Your siggy sucks!



I thought it was funny


You know I got nothing but  for you!!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I thought it was funny
> 
> 
> You know I got nothing but  for you!!



Did you get your pic?


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> it looks REALLY crappy outside...
> 
> 
> what are you talking about?  Rich's siggy is awesome!!!



 and


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> and



  I figured any siggy with you in it is awesome!


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> I figured any siggy with you in it is awesome!



some how I seem to just put it all out there dont I?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Did you get your pic?



Yes I did. It was a good picture.


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> some how I seem to just put it all out there dont I?



hooray for your wardrobe malfunctions


----------



## kelb




----------



## tyky

kelb said:


>



what are you so happy about


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> what are you so happy about



It's the 9th.  Don't you know what the 9th is??

So that means kelb and I buy back her house right?


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> It's the 9th.  Don't you know what the 9th is??
> 
> So that means kelb and I buy back her house right?



oh yeah and she is divorced



CONGRATS KELB


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> oh yeah and she is divorced
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS KELB


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


>



Feels like a B-day thread


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> Feels like a B-day thread



a bday comes once a year, a divorce is FOREVER!


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> a bday comes once a year, a divorce is FOREVER!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Feels like a B-day thread


----------



## MrZ06

tyky said:


> what are you so happy about


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



Welcome to my club.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Welcome to my club.



I like this club!


----------



## toppick08

done for the day.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I like this club!



It is pretty sweet isn't it. Lets just keep it to a few members ok?


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> I like this club!



I am just awaiting my date to be a part of the club as well :


----------



## rich70

jwwb2000 said:


> I am just awaiting my date to be a part of the club as well :


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> I am just awaiting my date to be a part of the club as well :


----------



## tyky




----------



## Beta84




----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 65142



Ok.. thats frickin cute!


----------



## tyky




----------



## Kittykat33

Hello.............


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Ok.. thats frickin cute!






tyky said:


>






Kittykat33 said:


> Hello.............


     The Fins suck!!



Beta84 said:


> View attachment 65142


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Hello.............



Hello again hot mama. Where is my smurffette? Im still waiting.


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> Hello again hot mama. Where is my smurffette? Im still waiting.



You are too much!!!!


----------



## Kittykat33

The Fins suck!!

You will see............... We are going to the Super Bowl baby!!!


----------



## tyky

Kittykat33 said:


> The Fins suck!!
> 
> You will see............... We are going to the Super Bowl baby!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> The Fins suck!!
> 
> You will see............... We are going to the Super Bowl baby!!!



I know. They'll be sitting in the second row behind the skins watching the Steelers play.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I know. They'll be sitting in the second row behind the skins watching the Ravens play.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>



Um...not.  The Ravens are gonna get smoked again this year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Um...not.  The Ravens are gonna get smoked again this year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


>






Kittykat33 said:


> You will see............... We are going to the Super Bowl baby!!!


Go fins!!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> Go fins!!



I would rather see the Dolphins in th super Bowl than the Steelers


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I would rather see the Dolphins in th super Bowl than the Steelers



Thats just because the Steelers whipped up on the Ravens 3 (THREE), thats 3 times last year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> Go fins!!


Sorry


----------



## Kittykat33

We will just have to wait and see....damn I miss football!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> We will just have to wait and see....damn I miss football!!!



So are you coming to the Pitt/Fins game? You still never answered me.


----------



## Beta84

Kittykat33 said:


> We will just have to wait and see....damn I miss football!!!


i'm having serious withdrawal 



rich70 said:


> So are you coming to the Pitt/Fins game? You still never answered me.


when we kick your ASS!?!?!?!  go fins go!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> i'm having serious withdrawal
> 
> 
> when we kick your ASS!?!?!?!  go fins go!



HAHAHAHA!!   The last time that happened was in 1942.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> So are you coming to the Pitt/Fins game? You still never answered me.



I don't know it's not until Jan-do you need to know soon???


----------



## Kittykat33

Beta84 said:


> i'm having serious withdrawal
> 
> 
> when we kick your ASS!?!?!?!  go fins go!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I don't know it's not until Jan-do you need to know soon???



Well with you, I need to plan thing 10 months in advance.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Well with you, I need to plan thing 10 months in advance.



Oh that is soooooo not true!!!! Everyone is yelling at me right now about how busy I am. I told someone else that I don't have a "free" weekend until the end of Aug. Haha busy busy busy


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Well with you, I need to plan thing 10 months in advance.



Are you coming out Saturday night?


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Are you coming out Saturday night?



Where are we going?


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Are you coming out Saturday night?



That didn't sound right.


I don't think I can make it. I'll have baby girl. And I'm NOT bringing her down there.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Where are we going?



You shut up. She wasn't talking to you


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> Are you coming out Saturday night?


 


rich70 said:


> That didn't sound right.
> quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich I didn't know you were gay. we should have a coming out party for you on sunday since you are coming out on saturday!!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> rich70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't sound right.
> quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich I didn't know you were gay. we should have a coming out party for you on sunday since you are coming out on saturday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> That didn't sound right.
> 
> 
> I don't think I can make it. I'll have baby girl. And I'm NOT bringing her down there.



where where where?  my bday party on sat night will be kid friendly


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> kid friendly



creepy


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> where where where?  my bday party on sat night will be kid friendly





Black-Francis said:


> creepy



Thats what I was thinking


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Thats what I was thinking



i just wanted you to come party with me


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> rich70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't sound right.
> quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich I didn't know you were gay. we should have a coming out party for you on sunday since you are coming out on saturday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would have to invite mrz and gheyd, they would love it.
Click to expand...


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> i just wanted you to come party with me



I know. Everybody wants me at their partys.


----------



## toppick08

I smell like a goat...........


----------



## muttdog

toppick08 said:


> I smell like a goat...........



quit doing the nasty with goats then.


----------



## toppick08

muttdog said:


> quit doing the nasty with goats then.





grass, and chainsaw residue mixed with secretions is quite potent....


----------



## tyky




----------



## ovred

tyky said:


>



Not so fast.


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> Not so fast.


----------



## ovred

tyky said:


>


----------



## toppick08

Well peeps,...time for fun...later, have a good day.


----------



## Beta84

for whoever posts next!


----------



## Kittykat33

Beta84 said:


> for whoever posts next!



Thank-you Beta!!


----------



## Beta84

Kittykat33 said:


> Thank-you Beta!!



no problem.  There's plenty more where that came from


----------



## Kittykat33

Beta84 said:


> no problem.  There's plenty more where that came from


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> no problem.  There's plenty more where that came from


----------



## sunflower




----------



## Betalover

Beta84 said:


> no problem.  There's plenty more where that came from


----------



## kelb

Betalover said:


>


----------



## tyky

Betalover said:


>



 who is this


----------



## Beta84

Betalover said:


>





I have a fan!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> I have a fan!



 maybe it's GG


----------



## Betalover

Beta84 said:


> I have a fan!


----------



## whome20603

Good morning


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> maybe it's GG


if only.    no there are others that'd excite me more 



whome20603 said:


> Good morning



where u been lately!


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> where u been lately!



Working, lots! I was in a golf tournament on Monday and guess what? I don't totally suck 

Oh yea and.....FORE!!!! (that's golf pro talk right there, lol)


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Working, lots! I was in a golf tournament on Monday and guess what? I don't totally suck
> 
> Oh yea and.....FORE!!!! (that's golf pro talk right there, lol)



Wine Diva?


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Wine Diva?



Huh?



rich70 said:


> Morning


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Huh?



I had some friends play in a golf tournament on Monday and I think it was called The Wine Diva Tournament.....Guess it wasn't the same as yours.


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> I had some friends play in a golf tournament on Monday and I think it was called The Wine Diva Tournament.....Guess it wasn't the same as yours.



Oh, I see. The one I went to was for the YMCA Camp Letts in Edgewater.


----------



## tyky




----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Working, lots! I was in a golf tournament on Monday and guess what? I don't totally suck
> 
> Oh yea and.....FORE!!!! (that's golf pro talk right there, lol)



  I just bought some golf clubs!  I haven't played in a few years


----------



## Betalover

Beta84 said:


> I just bought some golf clubs!  I haven't played in a few years


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> I just bought some golf clubs!  I haven't played in a few years



I cant see you playing golf


----------



## Beta84

Betalover said:


>


 

seriously i just hope you're not a dude cuz this would be mega gay 



tyky said:


> I cant see you playing golf


why not?  I play lotsa sports


----------



## Black-Francis

Maybe I should ask kelb if I can help her with her golf swing........hmmmm


----------



## Betalover

Beta84 said:


> seriously i just hope you're not a dude cuz this would be mega gay
> 
> 
> why not?  I play lotsa sports


----------



## Black-Francis

Black-Francis said:


> Maybe I should ask kelb if I can help her with her golf swing........hmmmm



..........or her "golf swing"


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> I just bought some golf clubs!  I haven't played in a few years



I used my fiance's clubs but I did get some new golf shoes and shorts


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> ..........or her "golf swing"



maybe you should start by teaching her how to hold your club!


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> maybe you should start by teaching her how to hold your club!


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> maybe you should start by teaching her how to hold your club!



Why? Was it easier for you to practice with someone's elses club before trying it out with yours? Hehe...


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Why? Was it easier for you to practice with someone's elses club before trying it out with yours? Hehe...



:snicker:


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> :snicker:


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## kelb

How ya feelin?


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Why? Was it easier for you to practice with someone's elses club before trying it out with yours? Hehe...


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


>



:beta:

It was your suggestion, I just thought you were speaking from experience :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> :beta:
> 
> It was your suggestion, I just thought you were speaking from experience :shrug:



nooo i was just tryin to help BF out by making kelb think that's where she needed to start 

:whome:


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> nooo i was just tryin to help BF out by making kelb think that's where she needed to start
> 
> :whome:


----------



## jwwb2000

whome20603 said:


>



Not the rabbit poop again


----------



## whome20603

jwwb2000 said:


> Not the rabbit poop again





Mine's forum-broken, KVJ's is the one that poops.


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> Mine's forum-broken, KVJ's is the one that poops.


----------



## kvj21075

Has anyone missed us???? ive missed you guys, im alive, and surprisingly so are the kids lol. i just wanted to jump on real quick :O) we will be home soon. Later....









oh and I win!!!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> Has anyone missed us???? ive missed you guys, im alive, and surprisingly so are the kids lol. i just wanted to jump on real quick :O) we will be home soon. Later....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and I win!!!!!



 but no you dont win


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70




----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>



 I love  for breakfast


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> I love  for breakfast



I did that just for you!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I did that just for you!


----------



## whome20603

What a sloooooow Friday morning...


----------



## kelb




----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> What a sloooooow Friday morning...



 it sure is


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



WTF is that in your av?


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> it sure is



I get to go to DC for work later to check out three "luxury" hotels though so that should be pretty cool. I wonder how long I could make that trip last


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> WTF is that in your av?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> Has anyone missed us???? ive missed you guys, im alive, and surprisingly so are the kids lol. i just wanted to jump on real quick :O) we will be home soon. Later....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and I win!!!!!



yes!  i told you that in a text too but you didn't answer it 

glad that you're still alive.  I was wondering if you had been taken hostage by the kids


----------



## Betalover

Beta84 said:


> yes!  i told you that in a text too but you didn't answer it
> 
> glad that you're still alive.  I was wondering if you had been taken hostage by the kids


----------



## Beta84

Betalover said:


>


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> yes!  i told you that in a text too but you didn't answer it
> 
> glad that you're still alive.  I was wondering if you had been taken hostage by the kids



You know she has stabbed them to death with a fork by now.


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> You know she has stabbed them to death with a fork by now.



that was another concern.  i was worried her phone had been confiscated and she was in jail


----------



## Betalover

Beta84 said:


> that was another concern.  i was worried her phone had been confiscated and she was in jail


----------



## tyky

Beta has a fan


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> Beta has a fan



damn right.  i hope it's a sexy stalker that comes over later.  otherwise i'll be disappointed


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> Beta has a fan



its silly.. 
DA*M*N I'm grumpy!!!


----------



## Betalover

Beta84 said:


> damn right.  i hope it's a sexy stalker that comes over later.  otherwise i'll be disappointed


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> damn right.  i hope it's a sexy stalker that comes over later.  otherwise i'll be disappointed



any idea who it is?


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> its silly..
> DA*M*N I'm grumpy!!!



u need a hug!    cheer up.  if u want, u can come by later when my fan does


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> any idea who it is?



they said they're my biggest fan!  I was thinking it could be Lubs but she is out right now


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> they said they're my biggest fan!  I was thinking it could be Lubs but she is out right now



So she says


----------



## Betalover

Beta84 said:


> they said they're my biggest fan!  I was thinking it could be Lubs but she is out right now


----------



## tyky




----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> So she says



true.  she claimed she was out yesterday too and has pics to prove that one.  its her kids graduation stuff from elem school.


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta's fan is Big Bertha who is going to show him things he never knew existed


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> true.  she claimed she was out yesterday too and has pics to prove that one.  its her kids graduation stuff from elem school.



she could post from her phone like I am now


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> Beta's fan is Big Bertha who is going to show him things he never knew existed






tyky said:


> she could post from her phone like I am now


ohh..then i have no clue!


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> u need a hug!    cheer up.  if u want, u can come by later when my fan does



Come by where?


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> Come by where?



nothin, i was kidding!  you and BB still goin tonight?


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> nothin, i was kidding!  you and BB still goin tonight?



YUP! He runs sound for the band so he will be there fo sho!


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> YUP! He runs sound for the band so he will be there fo sho!



FO SHO!


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> FO SHO!



thats the best hoodie that I got! I still don't know what swagga is..


----------



## RareBreed

I'm leaving for home in about 10 minutes!!


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> thats the best hoodie that I got! I still don't know what swagga is..



aw not all of us can be hoodie like :whome:

we still like you though


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## toppick08

done....


----------



## Beta84

4D just rubbed it in that he's at Jack in the Box.  

Now I want some 


and now KVF did too.


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> 4D just rubbed it in that he's at Jack in the Box.
> 
> Now I want some
> 
> 
> and now KVF did too.


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> 4D just rubbed his Jack in the Box.
> 
> Now I want some
> 
> 
> and now KVF did too.



Wow! You really like those two, huh?


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## Beta84




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## ovred

TWLs wife said:


>


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## smdavis65




----------



## frozenrain

I have so much stuff to be doing I am procrastinating by being on here


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

frozenrain said:


> I have so much stuff to be doing I am procrastinating by being on here


 


I would rather be doing my chores but I'm stuck at work.


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I would rather be doing my chores but I'm stuck at work.



 well hope the day is not too long for you. I have to go tackle some chores soon!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

frozenrain said:


> well hope the day is not too long for you. I have to go tackle some chores soon!


 

I've still got 3 hours left.


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I've still got 3 hours left.



Oh well not many chores done.I finally watched 'Slumdog Millionaire'.


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky




----------



## getbent

frozenrain said:


> Oh well not many chores done.I finally watched 'Slumdog Millionaire'.



How was it?  I just saw Bride Wars and He's Just Not That Into You last week.


----------



## ovred




----------



## Beta84




----------



## kvj21075

whats up em effers?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> whats up em effers?



welcome back!


----------



## kvj21075

now we can all have fun again!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> now we can all have fun again!





it was so boring last week without you two


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> it was so boring last week without you two


i know  its ok now


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i know  its ok now



So how was your trip


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> So how was your trip


it was alot of fun, i fell in love with the kids and its beautiful out there! his mom is a huge sweetheart, and i already feel like they are my family  (even called his Mom ,"Mom" a couple times). They wore me out abit, i shouldve packed some Ritalin to crush in thier food lol. We both came home with empty bank accounts  Cant wait to see them again in October


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning


Love dumpling!!!!!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> Love dumpling!!!!!



Hi sugarmuffin. Glad you had a good trip. We missed you last week.


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> it was alot of fun, i fell in love with the kids and its beautiful out there! his mom is a huge sweetheart, and i already feel like they are my family  (even called his Mom ,"Mom" a couple times). They wore me out abit, *i shouldve packed some Ritalin to crush in thier food lol*. We both came home with empty bank accounts  Cant wait to see them again in October




At least you didn't stab them with a fork 

Nice to hear you had a great trip, minus the empty bank account.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> At least you didn't stab them with a fork
> 
> Nice to hear you had a great trip, minus the empty bank account.


i got to smack around the oldest a little bit lol


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i got to smack around the oldest a little bit lol



i bet he enjoyed that!


----------



## kelb




----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i got to smack around the oldest a little bit lol


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


 Missed you! where my porketta????


i got my wedding gown yesterday!!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> i got to smack around the oldest a little bit lol


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> Missed you! where my porketta????
> 
> 
> i got my wedding gown yesterday!!!!



 porketta this week!!!!

 On the dress!!


I can't wait to talk to you and hear about your trip!!


----------



## Kittykat33

Hello all!! I had such a GREAT weekend....I didn't want it to end!!!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> Missed you! where my porketta????
> 
> 
> *i got my wedding gown yesterday!!!!*



Yaaaay!!! That's awesome! I went shopping for mine over the weekend too and I think I found the one  I LOVE LOVE LOVE it, the only reason I say "I think" is becaue it's a little more than I wanted/planned on spending. Eh, who am I kidding? I found my dress, all I have to do now is buy it 

What does yours look like? Nevermind, check your PM in a min


----------



## kelb

holy crap I'm bored!!! I guess I'll work.


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> holy crap I'm bored!!! I guess I'll work.



  don't do it!  it's not worth it!  think of the children!!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hello all!! I had such a GREAT weekend....I didn't want it to end!!!



Well my weekend sucked! So


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Yaaaay!!! That's awesome! I went shopping for mine over the weekend too and I think I found the one  I LOVE LOVE LOVE it, the only reason I say "I think" is becaue it's a little more than I wanted/planned on spending. Eh, who am I kidding? I found my dress, all I have to do now is buy it
> 
> What does yours look like? Nevermind, check your PM in a min


oooowuh linkie to the dress please!!!!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> it was alot of fun, i fell in love with the kids and its beautiful out there! his mom is a huge sweetheart, and i already feel like they are my family  (even called his Mom ,"Mom" a couple times). They wore me out abit, i shouldve packed some Ritalin to crush in thier food lol. We both came home with empty bank accounts  Cant wait to see them again in October



 that is good that they made you feel like part of the family.  Did the boys call you mom?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> that is good that they made you feel like part of the family.  Did the boys call you mom?


uhmmmm no- they have a mom. they called me katheryn and the youngest called me kitty or kat lol


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> uhmmmm no- they have a mom. they called me katheryn and the youngest called me kitty or kat lol


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Well my weekend sucked! So



Sorry-mine rocked!!!! In 2 weeks I will be at Canal day!!!!! Now that is a party!!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

Kittykat33 said:


> Sorry-mine rocked!!!! In 2 weeks I will be at *Canal day!!!!! Now that is a party*!!!!!!!



Sorry that made me laugh! 

like mardi gras or something.. 

CANAL DAY!!


----------



## Kittykat33

kelb said:


> Sorry that made me laugh!
> 
> like mardi gras or something..
> 
> CANAL DAY!!



Lets just say it is like the tiki bar opening, but with ALOT better looking people and no red neck fights!!! I can't wait to go back there!


----------



## Black-Francis

Kittykat33 said:


> better looking people



::shallow::


----------



## Kittykat33

Black-Francis said:


> ::shallow::



YEP thats me!!!


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> YEP thats me!!!



:fixed:


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> YEP thats me!!!



Thats all Dolphins fans!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Thats all Dolphins fans!



I see somebody woke up from his nap


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> :fixed:



THANKS!!!!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Thats all Dolphins fans!



Oh you know it!!!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I see somebody woke up from his nap



  Wait, 



I only drooled a little bit.


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Oh you know it!!!



You're a little fiesty today aren't you.


----------



## Black-Francis

Kittykat33 said:


> YEP thats me!!!



Too bad they can't all look like you!


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Thats all Dolphins fans!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Sorry that made me laugh!
> 
> like mardi gras or something..
> 
> CANAL DAY!!


is that like Anal Day :whome:


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> is that like Anal Day :whome:



Now that sounds like a party


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> You're a little fiesty today aren't you.



Oh you know me!! I don't care what people say...........


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Oh you know me!! I don't care what people say...........


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## tyky




----------



## toppick08

moanin'


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70




----------



## Beta84




----------



## kvj21075

...................  .................


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> ...................  .................



BAD BUNNY!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> ...................  .................



Morning buttercup!


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> BAD BUNNY!



wanna spank my bunny? 





rich70 said:


> Morning buttercup!



morning cinnamon sugar muffin! 



tyky said:


>



morning hot stuff


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> wanna spank my bunny?



no, I'd rather play with your kitty


----------



## kelb

GOOD MORNING! 



dunkee dunkee wus inda trunkee....


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


>



You did enough of that yesterday.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> GOOD MORNING!
> 
> 
> 
> dunkee dunkee wus inda trunkee....


PORKETTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> PORKETTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 and your little saying under your name ... 


porketta friday?


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> You did enough of that yesterday.



And your point is?!?!?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> and your little saying under your name ...
> 
> 
> porketta friday?


hmmmmmmmmmmmmm we should be able to do that since we cant stay out super late, have to work friday, from like 9 am till probably midnight


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> And your point is?!?!?



There is still drool comming out of your keyboard.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm *we should be able to do that* since we cant stay out super late, *have to work friday,* from like 9 am till probably midnight


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


wow, i am waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay out there today lol- i have to work sat 9am till midnight. sheesh, i need to go back to bed.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> There is still drool comming out of your keyboard.


----------



## Kittykat33

Good morning all. My baby girl strated crawling yesterday!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

Kittykat33 said:


> Good morning all. My baby girl strated crawling yesterday!!!


----------



## Kittykat33

Black-Francis said:


>



Thank-you it is a VERY BIG WHOOP!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


>


 thats not nice


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> thats not nice


----------



## Kittykat33

Like I really care!!


----------



## Black-Francis

Kittykat33 said:


> Like I really care!!


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Good morning all. My baby girl strated crawling yesterday!!!



First crawling, then golfing. Bring some pics, next time your snobby butt stops by. Good morn btw.


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> First crawling, then golfing. Bring some pics, next time your snobby butt stops by. Good morn btw.



Haha-I really hope she doesn't pick up golfing like her dad. 
I will def bring in pictures. She is getting so big and quick. We are going to NC for a week in a couple weeks, so you all will be seeing alote of beach pictures!


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Good morning all. My baby girl strated crawling yesterday!!!





Kittykat33 said:


> Haha-I really hope she doesn't pick up golfing like her dad.
> I will def bring in pictures. She is getting so big and quick. We are going to NC for a week in a couple weeks, so you all will be seeing alote of beach pictures!


I know, there had better be bikini pics of you included. Just hope if she does golf, it will be better than dad.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Just hope if she does golf, it will be better than dad.



That shouldn't be too hard. I can't play golf that well.


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> That shouldn't be too hard. I can't play golf that well.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> That shouldn't be too hard. I can't play golf that well.


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> is that like Anal Day :whome:



"Anal Day" and "whome" do not belong in the same sentence...


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> "Anal Day" and "whome" do not belong in the same sentence...



I dont know about that.... seems pretty f'n comical to me!


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> I know, there had better be bikini pics of you included. Just hope if she does golf, it will be better than dad.



SORRY-I don't think there will be any bikini pics of me-not after having a baby!!! haha


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I dont know about that.... seems pretty f'n comical to me!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> "Anal Day" and "whome" do not belong in the same sentence...


but u just did it


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


>



*SHOCOLATTE*



:JAZZHANDS:


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> but u just did it



Yea well I'll punish myself later for doing it 



kelb said:


> *SHOCOLATTE*
> 
> 
> 
> :JAZZHANDS:



I love it!


----------



## kvj21075

you have your own thread....


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> you have your own thread....



You're forgiven


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> That shouldn't be too hard. I can't play golf that well.



We know, but you are good at minature golf


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> We know, but you are good at minature golf



 Thats right. I can play some mini golf.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Thats right. I can play some mini golf.


 


I didn't know you played Putt Putt! That is a vacation thing.


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I didn't know you played Putt Putt! That is a vacation thing.



I think I'm going back to sleep.


And thats for ratting me out yesterday. Making someone text me to wake me up.


----------



## kvj21075

i kick arse in putt putt


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> i kick arse in putt putt



I don't think you could hang with me momma.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> I think I'm going back to sleep.
> 
> 
> And thats for ratting me out yesterday. Making someone text me to wake me up.


 






those are for when you go back to sleep!!!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> those are for when you go back to sleep!!!



I was catching some zzzzz yesterday, wasn't I.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> I was catching some zzzzz yesterday, wasn't I.


 

yes you were there was  on the counter.

you might have to call later to wake me up. it gets boring after 6:00


----------



## kelb

ImAChvyGirl said:


> those are for when you go back to sleep!!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kelb said:


>


 

I don't wanna have to disinfect the counter again!  LOL


----------



## tyky




----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


>



you're still hungry??


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> you're still hungry??



no.


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> no.



then stop eating popcorn


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> then stop eating popcorn


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Beta84 said:


> then stop eating popcorn


 

you are just mad because she isn't sharing any with you!!


----------



## Beta84

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you are just mad because she isn't sharing any with you!!



nooo I'm full


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> nooo I'm full



thats cuz you almost licked your plate clean at lunch today


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> thats cuz you almost licked your plate clean at lunch today



I realllyyyy wanted to!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I don't wanna have to disinfect the counter again!  LOL


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


>


 

that's gross!!!


----------



## kvj21075

workaholic said:


> Its from all of that blowing you have been doing.
> 
> It makes you light headed.





kvj21075 said:


> and full





Beta84 said:


> nooo I'm full



 is 4d feeding you too?!?!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


>



Hey Rich guess what I am making for dinner tonight................


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> is 4d feeding you too?!?!



   

They said the middle of my cake was vanilla pudding damnit


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> They said the middle of my cake was vanilla pudding damnit


and i love vanilla pudding!!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> They said the middle of my cake was vanilla pudding damnit



nasty


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey Rich guess what I am making for dinner tonight................


 


he is sleepin!   Shhhhhhhhhh you might wake him!!


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> and i love vanilla pudding!!!!



Hey kvj.... If i remember correctly 4d's fam lives in washington state right?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Beta84 said:


> They said the middle of my cake was vanilla pudding damnit


 

is that kinda like the filling in the eclairs from the Van Wilder movie?


----------



## kvj21075

TwistedDiamond said:


> Hey kvj.... If i remember correctly 4d's fam lives in washington state right?


uh huh  why?


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> is that kinda like the filling in the eclairs from the Van Wilder movie?


 but with more diseases!


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> uh huh  why?



Did you get to meet Edward Cullen?


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey Rich guess what I am making for dinner tonight................



If you are making what I think you're making you better be bringing me some tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

TwistedDiamond said:


> Did you get to meet Edward Cullen?


Do you think I would be back here if I met him?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Heeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllll no! Id have him tied up right now doing whatever i want to him!


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> Do you think I would be back here if I met him?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Heeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllll no! Id have him tied up right now doing whatever i want to him!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> If you are making what I think you're making you better be bringing me some tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!



YES it is!!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> YES it is!!!!



So does that mean you are gonna bring me lunch tomorrow?


----------



## kvj21075

.................................


----------



## tyky




----------



## Beta84




----------



## dn0121




----------



## kelb

dn0121 said:


>


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


>


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


>



Jesus loves you this I know
For the bible tells me so


----------



## rich70

Damn! I was winning for 16 hours!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Damn! I was winning for 16 hours!


----------



## Black-Francis

dn0121 said:


> Jesus loves you this I know
> For the bible tells me so



::reverandslotted::


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## toppick08

####in rain......


----------



## Beta84

dn0121 said:


> Jesus loves you this I know
> For the bible tells me so



No he doesn't...unless you're :insertsomelunatic'ssectofchristianityhere:


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

I win :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

no...whome already won!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> no...whome already won!


Then why are we still here?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Then why are we still here?



to pass the time!  and because CCPE is


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> to pass the time!  and because CCPE is


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Then why are we still here?


----------



## rich70

Morning peeps!!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning peeps!!


 morning love muffin


----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> morning love muffin



Hello buttercup!!


----------



## kelb




----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


grrrrrrrrrrrr i need to vent soon over a bottle of wine, and im sure you need to too!


----------



## Kittykat33

Man is it Friday yet??


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrr i need to vent soon over a bottle of wine, and im sure you need to too!



 i vented with an entire bottle of wine last night.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> i vented with an entire bottle of wine last night.


you have plans friday? and thats one lucky bottle!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> you have plans friday? and thats one lucky bottle!



I did .. it was supposed to be porketta friday


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I did .. it was supposed to be porketta friday



but i don't like pork


----------



## kelb

...ugh..... I gotta go.. see you guys later..


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I did .. it was supposed to be porketta friday


 we can make porketta...... orrrrrr we can go out.... or we can have wine and movie night. either way you'll be with me


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> we can make porketta...... orrrrrr we can go out.... or we can have wine and movie night. either way you'll be with me



What about me? I wanna be with you two.


----------



## jwwb2000

How can you guys drink wine?  

Either I just don't like it or haven't found one I like to drink, other than a '97 Chardoney from a little winery in the Napa Valley.


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> What about me? I wanna be with you two.



me too!!


----------



## kvj21075

shes ignoring me


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Beta84 said:


> me too!!


 



  Ohhhh, Rich Beta wants to be with you!!


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Ohhhh, Rich Beta wants to be with you!!



Rich and beta formite hookup.


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> Rich and beta formite hookup.





What the heck have I missed?


----------



## jwwb2000

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Ohhhh, Rich Beta wants to be with you!!





muttdog said:


> Rich and beta formite hookup.


----------



## RareBreed

Geez, even though I posted in the Thursday thread, this whole day I've been thinking it was Wednesday. It was a nice surprise to glance at the calendar and see tomorrow is Friday and Pay Day!!


----------



## Beta84

muttdog said:


> Rich and beta formite hookup.



no...he has 4d


----------



## muttdog

Beta84 said:


> no...he has 4d



3some


----------



## kvj21075

muttdog said:


> 3some












............................4some!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> ............................4some!



  I was waiting for that so I figured I'd wait til u covered it for me!

Why doesn't 4d get on here


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> I was waiting for that so I figured I'd wait til u covered it for me!
> 
> Why doesn't 4d get on here


there were only 2 people in his office that do what he does, one of them left, so it was just him, and then we went on vaca, so now he is back, had no back up while he was gone, so he has a crap load of work!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> there were only 2 people in his office that do what he does, one of them left, so it was just him, and then we went on vaca, so now he is back, had no back up while he was gone, so he has a crap load of work!


----------



## muttdog

kvj21075 said:


> ............................4some!



I stand corrected.


----------



## RareBreed

kvj21075 said:


> there were only 2 people in his office that do what he does, one of them left, so it was just him, and then we went on vaca, so now he is back, *had no back up while he was gone*, so he has a crap load of work!



Sometimes I wish I didn't have a back-up when I'm gone. He seems to cause more problems for me when I get back than if things were just left to pile up. Unfortunately, leaving stuff to pile up would cause different problems.


----------



## kvj21075

RareBreed said:


> Sometimes I wish I didn't have a *back-up *when I'm gone.
> 
> back ups suck, but they have exlax for that!
> 
> He seems to cause *more problems *for me when I get back than if things were just left to *pile up*. Unfortunately, leaving stuff to *pile up *would cause different problems.



just flush!


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> no...whome already won!


----------



## kelb

Has anyone ever noticed that making yourself happy is harder then just being  unhappy? and that making decisions sometimes that feel right before you make them but then you make them and it all feels sooooo wrong so you think you should reverse the decision and then you think hey.. maybe this is whats best .. and THEN you regret every decision you have ever made in your life? And.. have you ever noticed that when peopel say stuff about you.. that bad stuff is always easier to believe?

maybe I should stop smoking to.. I'm getting too deep.. or.. wait.. I dont even smoke it.. maybe I should start smoking so I just dont give a Flying F anymore Wait!.. i dont think I give a flying F anymore...


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that making yourself happy is harder then just being  unhappy? and that making decisions sometimes that feel right before you make them but then you make them and it all feels sooooo wrong so you think you should reverse the decision and then you think hey.. maybe this is whats best .. and THEN you regret every decision you have ever made in your life? And.. have you ever noticed that when peopel say stuff about you.. that bad stuff is always easier to believe?
> 
> maybe I should stop smoking to.. I'm getting too deep.. or.. wait.. I dont even smoke it.. maybe I should start smoking so I just dont give a Flying F anymore Wait!.. i dont think I give a flying F anymore...



*:whome:*

You did that on purpose didn't you?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kelb said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that making yourself happy is harder then just being unhappy? and that making decisions sometimes that feel right before you make them but then you make them and it all feels sooooo wrong so you think you should reverse the decision and then you think hey.. maybe this is whats best .. and THEN you regret every decision you have ever made in your life? And.. have you ever noticed that when peopel say stuff about you.. that bad stuff is always easier to believe?
> 
> maybe I should stop smoking to.. I'm getting too deep.. or.. wait.. I dont even smoke it.. maybe I should start smoking so I just dont give a Flying F anymore Wait!.. i dont think I give a flying F anymore...


 


Sounds like you are having a bad day! I'm sorry!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that making yourself happy is harder then just being  unhappy? and that making decisions sometimes that feel right before you make them but then you make them and it all feels sooooo wrong so you think you should reverse the decision and then you think hey.. maybe this is whats best .. and THEN you regret every decision you have ever made in your life? And.. have you ever noticed that when peopel say stuff about you.. that bad stuff is always easier to believe?
> 
> maybe I should stop smoking to.. I'm getting too deep.. or.. wait.. I dont even smoke it.. maybe I should start smoking so I just dont give a Flying F anymore Wait!.. i dont think I give a flying F anymore...


thats why God invented the grape... for wine.... just for you. And I try not to think that much, it hurts, and smoke comes out of my ears ...and.... ugh


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that making yourself happy is harder then just being unhappy? and that making decisions sometimes that feel right before you make them but then you make them and it all feels sooooo wrong so you think you should reverse the decision and then you think hey.. maybe this is whats best .. and THEN you regret every decision you have ever made in your life? And.. have you ever noticed that when peopel say stuff about you.. that bad stuff is always easier to believe?
> 
> maybe I should stop smoking to.. I'm getting too deep.. or.. wait.. I dont even smoke it.. maybe I should start smoking so I just dont give a Flying F anymore Wait!.. i dont think I give a flying F anymore...


If you cant make yourself happy no-one else can do it either. Kinda like self esteem. I cant boost someones self esteem because its "self" esteem. Its easier to quit then to do. Doesnt matter how many nice things people say it only takes 1 rotten apple to ruin the entire bunch. and finally, how exactly do you give a flying F anyway? is that like the mile high club?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> If you cant make yourself happy no-one else can do it either. Kinda like self esteem. I cant boost someones self esteem because its "self" esteem. Its easier to quit then to do. Doesnt matter how many nice things people say it only takes 1 rotten apple to ruin the entire bunch. and finally, how exactly do you give a flying F anyway? is that like the mile high club?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


you forgot.

MY PANTS


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you forgot.
> 
> MY PANTS


that wasnt a question.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you forgot.
> 
> MY PANTS


and i am in no way in charge of your pants


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> If you cant make yourself happy no-one else can do it either. Kinda like self esteem. I cant boost someones self esteem because its "self" esteem. Its easier to quit then to do. Doesnt matter how many nice things people say it only takes 1 rotten apple to ruin the entire bunch. and finally, how exactly do you give a flying F anyway? is that like the mile high club?






kvj21075 said:


> and i am in no way in charge of your pants



so HE wears the pants in this relationshiP?


----------



## MJ

kelb said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that making yourself happy is harder then just being  unhappy? and that making decisions sometimes that feel right before you make them but then you make them and it all feels sooooo wrong so you think you should reverse the decision and then you think hey.. maybe this is whats best .. and THEN you regret every decision you have ever made in your life? And.. have you ever noticed that when peopel say stuff about you.. that bad stuff is always easier to believe?
> 
> maybe I should stop smoking to.. I'm getting too deep.. or.. wait.. I dont even smoke it.. maybe I should start smoking so I just dont give a Flying F anymore Wait!.. i dont think I give a flying F anymore...



A trip to the mall always makes me feel better.


----------



## kelb

MJ said:


> A trip to the mall always makes me feel better.


Went shopping yesterday! 
My mom calls it "Retail Recovery"


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Went shopping yesterday!
> My mom calls it "Retail Recovery"


lol i recovered with u, right? thats when i got those awesome shoes!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> lol i recovered with u, right? thats when i got those awesome shoes!!!



OHhhhhh I  ♥ those shoes... have you worn them?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> OHhhhhh I  ♥ those shoes... have you worn them?


no  nothing to wear them with  ......so that means i just need to go buy something to wear them with


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that making yourself happy is harder then just being  unhappy? and that making decisions sometimes that feel right before you make them but then you make them and it all feels sooooo wrong so you think you should reverse the decision and then you think hey.. maybe this is whats best .. and THEN you regret every decision you have ever made in your life? And.. have you ever noticed that when peopel say stuff about you.. that bad stuff is always easier to believe?
> 
> maybe I should stop smoking to.. I'm getting too deep.. or.. wait.. I dont even smoke it.. maybe I should start smoking so I just dont give a Flying F anymore Wait!.. i dont think I give a flying F anymore...


  things just seem sucky because you're going through alot right now.  you'll get through it just fine and then you'll realize that everything is gonna be ok!



kelb said:


> so HE wears the pants in this relationshiP?


the MAN always wears the pants


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> things just seem sucky because you're going through alot right now.  you'll get through it just fine and then you'll realize that everything is gonna be ok!
> 
> 
> the MAN always wears the pants


well, who wears them in yours?


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> the MAN always wears the pants







the MAN does not always wear the pants in a relationship.


----------



## 4d2008

I prefer shorts :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

Its my sons 16th birthday today. and shockingly he does NOT want a car.  What 16yo doesnt want a car?


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Its my sons 16th birthday today. and shockingly he does NOT want a car.  What 16yo doesnt want a car?



I dunno, maybe that xbox guy :shrug:

Unless maybe it's a virtual vehicle, woohooo!


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> Its my sons 16th birthday today. and shockingly he does NOT want a car.  What 16yo doesnt want a car?



That is strange, its one less place for him to have sex.


----------



## Beta84

muttdog said:


> That is strange, its one less place for him to have sex.



KVJ is gonna be a step-grandma soon!  

4d, happy bday to your son!


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> KVJ is gonna be a step-grandma soon!
> 
> 4d, happy bday to your son!



4d's a grandpa?


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> 4d's a grandpa?


no comment.....


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> no comment.....



For real? OMG you're gonna be Grannykat


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> For real? OMG you're gonna be Grannykat


 thats not what i meant- none of his kids are having kids!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> thats not what i meant- none of his kids are having kids just yet!



:fixed:

 I love u i promise!!

there's a pool going on whether she will be a mommy or step-grandma first.  PM me if you want in


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> things just seem sucky because you're going through alot right now.  you'll get through it just fine and then you'll realize that everything is gonna be ok!
> 
> 
> the MAN always wears the pants





Beta84 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> I love u i promise!!
> 
> there's a pool going on whether she will be a mommy or step-grandma first.  PM me if you want in


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> thats not what i meant- none of his kids are having kids!



Okay!  



Beta84 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> I love u i promise!!
> 
> there's a pool going on whether she will be a mommy or step-grandma first.  PM me if you want in



She'd be the hottest GILF ever!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> I love u i promise!!
> 
> there's a pool going on whether she will be a mommy or step-grandma first.  PM me if you want in



5 dolla


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## tyky

ovred said:


> Hi everybody.


----------



## 4d2008

Last 2 days Ive had a bad headache and today I feel like poo.


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> Last 2 days Ive had a bad headache and today I feel like poo.



aww..heres a huggy to make ya feel better


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> 5 dolla


footlong!



4d2008 said:


> Last 2 days Ive had a bad headache and today I feel like poo.


   if you took a shower you would feel clean instead of like poo!


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> aww..heres a huggy to make ya feel better





Beta84 said:


> if you took a shower you would feel clean instead of like poo!


No, Then Id still feel like poo but would smell good.


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> No, Then Id still feel like poo but would smell *like melons and berries from the wifes shower gel.*



:fixed


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> No, Then Id still feel like poo but would smell good.



stop feeling like poo then


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> [/b]
> :fixed


 She always smells so good. 


Beta84 said:


> stop feeling like poo then


Oh, Ok... Well since you put it that way... I feel great now.


----------



## whome20603

Goooooood Morrrniiiiiing


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> She always smells so good.
> Oh, Ok... Well since you put it that way... I feel great now.



  Success!


good morning whome!


----------



## muttdog

whome20603 said:


> Goooooood Morrrniiiiiing



Morning whome, 4d doesent feel like poo anymore.


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> Goooooood Morrrniiiiiing





Beta84 said:


> Success!





muttdog said:


> Morning whome, 4d doesent feel like poo anymore.


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> *She always smells so good. :drool*:
> Oh, Ok... Well since you put it that way... I feel great now.



Yea she does....I mean I bet she does.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Yea she does....I mean I bet she does.


 

you better stop you are gonna make him feel like poo again!!


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> Yea she does....I mean I bet she does.





ImAChvyGirl said:


> you better stop you are gonna make him feel like poo again!!


shhhh dont tell Beta but I do


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you better stop you are gonna make him feel like poo again!!



Sorry 4d, I didnt mean to say I like smelling your wife.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> shhhh dont tell Beta but I do


 


I won't tell!!


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> Sorry 4d, I didnt mean to say I like smelling your wife.


Its ok,

Thats why I tell everyone I have AIDS. This way I know no one will sleep with her.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Hey beta 4d still *doesn't* feel like poo!!!


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> Its ok,
> 
> Thats why I tell everyone *I have AIDS*. This way I know no one will sleep with her.



I do to, how about a wife swap.


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> I do to, how about a wife swap.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> shhhh dont tell Beta but I do






ImAChvyGirl said:


> Hey beta 4d still *doesn't* feel like poo!!!



Ohh ok!  


muttdog does realize that in a wife swap he'd hafta hand his wife over to 4d and kvj (3some!!), while he'd get nobody in return...right?


----------



## muttdog

Beta84 said:


> Ohh ok!
> 
> 
> muttdog does realize that in a wife swap he'd hafta hand his wife over to 4d and kvj (3some!!), while he'd get nobody in return...right?



Wrong, I would be holding the video camera, then sell the film and get rich.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Wrong, I would be holding the video camera, then sell the film and get rich.


 


How did Rich get involved in this ordeal?


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> How did Rich get involved in this ordeal?



I have a video of you and rich.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> I have a video of you and rich.


 

it wasn't me it was kittykat.


----------



## Beta84

muttdog said:


> Wrong, I would be holding the video camera, then sell the film and get rich.



that would be 

kvj will want you to make sure it's on pornhub.  make it happen


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> that would be
> 
> kvj will want you to make sure it's on pornhub.  make it happen


----------



## muttdog

Beta84 said:


> that would be
> 
> kvj will want you to make sure it's on pornhub.  make it happen



What about "Hot Tard's Remove the Headgear." for a title.


----------



## kvj21075

muttdog said:


> Yea she does....I mean I bet she does.



 i mean  !



see you tonight! ;oP


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> it wasn't me it was kittykat.



Did you take care of that odor problem yet?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Did you take care of that odor problem yet?


 

it seems to be gone right now. I'll let you know in an hour!!


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> it seems to be gone right now. I'll let you know in an hour!!



Is it uptown in a truck right now?


----------



## Kittykat33

ImAChvyGirl said:


> it wasn't me it was kittykat.



Morning all......what did I do??


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Is it uptown in a truck right now?


 

 Yes it is!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

Morning all


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all......what did I do??



Morning...Chvygirl was talking about a video of her, you and rich.


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> Morning...Chvygirl was talking about a video of her, you and rich.



WOW!! I must have been really drunk.....don't remember that one


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> WOW!! I must have been really drunk.....don't remember that one



I can show it to you.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all......what did I do??


 


sorry!   Mutt thought it was me in the video with rich I thought it was you because of the blonde hair!


----------



## 4d2008

I just went to the bathroom... Along with that I just remember I ate jalapenos last night


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> I just went to the bathroom... Along with that I just remember I ate jalapenos last night



Hope you turned the fan on and sprayed air freshener. Do you still feel like poo now?


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> Hope you turned the fan on and sprayed air freshener. Do you still feel like poo now?


nope, nope and yes


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> Morning whome, 4d doesent feel like poo anymore.



Hmm, I didn't know he felt like poo but that's good 



4d2008 said:


>


----------



## capsfan78

4d2008 said:


> I just went to the bathroom... Along with that I just remember I ate jalapenos last night



Did you burn out your O-Ring...

Jalapenos = OUCH


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Hope you turned the fan on and sprayed air freshener. Do you still feel like poo now?


 

he probably smells like poo now has to go use kvj's shower gel again!!


----------



## 4d2008

capsfan78 said:


> Did you burn out your O-Ring...
> 
> Jalapenos = OUCH


 It wasnt that hot but it was deffinitely a reminder


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> he probably smells like poo now has to go use kvj's shower gel again!!


I dont want to smell like her anymore, Mut might hit on me. 


tyky said:


>


 have you looked into the "toy" party for our party?


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> I dont want to smell like her anymore, *Mut might hit on me. *
> have you looked into the "toy" party for our party?



Im hurt.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I dont want to smell like her anymore, Mut might hit on me.
> 
> have you looked into the "toy" party for our party?



The lady I know won't do it with Men there and Lusbymom knew someone but she quit doing it.  I guess at this point if you wanna have one we just have to ask if someone knows anyone good.  I would imagine you would one that has personality and is fun but not all of them are.


----------



## kelb




----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> The lady I know won't do it with Men there and Lusbymom knew someone but she quit doing it. I guess at this point if you wanna have one we just have to ask if someone knows anyone good. I would imagine you would one that has personality and is fun but not all of them are.


 bummer.


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> The lady I know won't do it with Men there and Lusbymom knew someone but she quit doing it.  I guess at this point if you wanna have one we just have to ask if someone knows anyone good.  I would imagine you would one that has personality and is fun but not all of them are.



I might know someone that will do a co-ed toy party, I'll let you guys know. When is it?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kelb said:


>


 


 are you feeling better today?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


 Morning Helium ankles


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> bummer.



Post a thread in FC asking if anyone can recommend someone that will do a party with men there.


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> I might know someone that will do a co-ed toy party, I'll let you guys know. When is it?


July 11th


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> Post a thread in FC asking if anyone can recommend someone that will do a party with men there.



Why would it have to be posted in FC?



4d2008 said:


> July 11th



Okay, I'll let you know if she's available.


----------



## kelb

ImAChvyGirl said:


> are you feeling better today?


 Yes thank you



4d2008 said:


> Morning Helium ankles



 :whome: Cuz they are always in the air? 


I seemed to keep them on the ground last night


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> July 11th








kelb said:


> I seemed to keep them on the ground last night



cuz I wasn't there!


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> cuz I wasn't there!



awww.. wuz sumwun sweeeppyyyyy


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> :whome: *Cuz they are always in the air*?
> 
> 
> I seemed to keep them on the ground last night


yep 


and good job... or is it "that time" and you had to keep em down?


----------



## capsfan78

4d2008 said:


> July 11th



Damn, can't make it


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> yep
> 
> 
> and good job... or is it "that time" and you had to keep em down?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


 Ill stop picking on you


----------



## Kittykat33

ImAChvyGirl said:


> sorry!   Mutt thought it was me in the video with rich I thought it was you because of the blonde hair!



I don't have blonde hair...........


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Yes thank you
> 
> 
> 
> :whome: Cuz they are always in the air?
> 
> 
> I seemed to keep them on the ground last night



My name gets put in the oddest posts, lol


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> I don't have blonde hair...........


 

you used to


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you used to


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> I don't have blonde hair...........



What color are the curtians?


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> What color are the curtians?


Ours are Burgundy, got em at walmart


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> What color are the curtians?



Ugh...


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> My name gets put in the oddest posts, lol



you should see the one in the Meet and Greet section


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> you should see the one in the Meet and Greet section



Crap, brb


----------



## frozenrain




----------



## tyky

frozenrain said:


>



whatcha waitin for


----------



## frozenrain

tyky said:


> whatcha waitin for



some excitement.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> whatcha waitin for



You!!


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> You!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

frozenrain said:


> some excitement.


 


you missed it. that happened this morning!!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you missed it. that happened this morning!!



What, you were awake?


----------



## 4d2008

Good times today... Good times...


----------



## frozenrain

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you missed it. that happened this morning!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Good times today... Good times...






Crap I ment


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> What, you were awake?


 
I was and i had to keep a secret from beta!!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Crap I ment





ImAChvyGirl said:


> I was and i had to keep a secret from beta!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> Good times today... Good times...


 


do you still *not* feel like poo?


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> do you still *not* feel like poo?


I feel better now. thanks


----------



## frozenrain

rich70 said:


> Crap I ment



you guys snog too much on this thread.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> I feel better now. thanks


 



good now i don't have to keep the secret from beta!!


----------



## Beta84

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I was and i had to keep a secret from beta!!






4d2008 said:


> I feel better now. thanks


----------



## Betalover

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

KVJ is the prettiest, most wonderful, best looking, sweetest, best lover, intelligent person in the entire world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> KVJ is the prettiest, most wonderful, best looking, sweetest, best lover, intelligent person in the entire world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hi kvj


----------



## jwwb2000

7-14-09


----------



## ovred




----------



## Beta84




----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> 7-14-09



what's 7-14-09


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> what's 7-14-09



My divorce hearing


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> My divorce hearing



lucky guy


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> lucky guy



No.  Lucky ME!  

Anyway, hasn't the internet harrassing gotten old yet?


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> No.  Lucky ME!
> 
> Anyway, hasn't the internet harrassing gotten old yet?



one "r" in harass....


----------



## MJ

Black-Francis said:


> one "r" in harass....


 
Hey Donnie, want to meet up at Vera's tonight?


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> one "r" in harass you big dummy!



:fixed:


----------



## Black-Francis

MJ said:


> Hey Donnie, want to meet up at Vera's tonight?


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> My divorce hearing


----------



## MJ

Black-Francis said:


>


 
 I was serious. I hear they make a mean Sea Breeze.


----------



## Black-Francis

MJ said:


> I was serious. I hear they make a mean Sea Breeze.



Are you asking me on a date?


----------



## MJ

Black-Francis said:


> Are you asking me on a date?


 
Come out and you can call it whatever you want.


----------



## Beta84

MJ said:


> Come out and you can call it whatever you want.



i can think of a few things to call it


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> i can think of a few things to call it


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky




----------



## Beta84




----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


>



Little too much  last night


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> Little too much  last night



nahh didn't have much.  you missed out though!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> nahh didn't have much.  you missed out though!



Oh I heard!


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> Oh I heard!



  did ya?  hmm


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> did ya?  hmm



I did


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> I did



stalker


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> stalker



  I said I heard not saw


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky




----------



## frozenrain




----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> lucky guy


 thats not even right 



Beta84 said:


> nahh didn't have much.  you missed out though!



whered you go?



tyky said:


> I said I heard not saw



morning sunshine


----------



## rich70




----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


 Its Monday! Stop deing so d@mn happy!


----------



## steeler_chick

rich70 said:


>



Is that a form of exercise? Oh yeah, I feel better now....


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> Its Monday! Stop deing so d@mn happy!


I'm sorry. Is this better 



steeler_chick said:


> Is that a form of exercise? Oh yeah, I feel better now....


When are we riding up to Pittsburgh to get a sammich?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> whered you go?



Pier/Tiki.  Didn't puke!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> Pier/Tiki.  Didn't puke!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## Beta84

HazelIrishEyes said:


>



you're alive!


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


>


Hi SingerLady!


----------



## kelb




----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> Hi SingerLady!





kelb said:


>




good morning you two


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


> Hi SingerLady!



I see this will be an on going joke huh?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Beta84 said:


> you're alive!



Yes I am alive, just really busy, hardly ever have any down time anymore!


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


> I see this will be an on going joke huh?


teehee


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


Love Pumpkin!  have fun this weekend


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> good morning you two






kvj21075 said:


> Love Pumpkin!  have fun this weekend




I did.. you?


----------



## Beta84

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Yes I am alive, just really busy, hardly ever have any down time anymore!


Tell pcjohnny to stop leaving so much of the work to you!!!



HazelIrishEyes said:


> I see this will be an on going joke huh?


of course not


----------



## 4d2008

obla de obla dah life goes on oooooohhhh la la la la la la laaaahhhhhh


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> obla de obla dah life goes on oooooohhhh la la la la la la laaaahhhhhh


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> obla de obla dah life goes on oooooohhhh la la la la la la laaaahhhhhh


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I did.. you?



Had to work Saturday and got sick, had to leave  Sunday was good tho...;.. about Tuesday, 4D has guard duty 



4d2008 said:


> obla de obla dah life goes on oooooohhhh la la la la la la laaaahhhhhh







Black-Francis said:


> ]


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> obla de obla dah life goes on oooooohhhh la la la la la la laaaahhhhhh


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Beta84 said:


> Tell pcjohnny to stop leaving so much of the work to you!!!
> 
> 
> of course not



I don't work with PcJohnny, speaking of where has the little bugger been? I haven't read a post from him in a while.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> Had to work Saturday and got sick, had to leave  Sunday was good tho...;.. about Tuesday, 4D has guard duty



Does that mean you are not going?


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Does that mean you are not going?



$20 says that whome bails as well.......


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> $20 says that whome bails as well.......



 's 



are you still coming


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> 's
> 
> 
> 
> are you still coming



 Did I say I was?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> Had to work Saturday and got sick, had to leave  Sunday was good tho...;.. about Tuesday, 4D has guard duty


Was he going to what you all dubbed "ladies night"?  I thought we weren't invited 



HazelIrishEyes said:


> I don't work with PcJohnny, speaking of where has the little bugger been? I haven't read a post from him in a while.


He hasn't really been around at all since you started posting.  Maybe you're pcjohnny!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Does that mean you are not going?


he doesnt find out he has guard duty till a couple days before  usually its on weds or thurs but this time its on a tues


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> Was he going to what you all dubbed "ladies night"?  I thought we weren't invited
> :



No doubt! I have a feeling 4d and kvj are attached at the hip.....


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> Was he going to what you all dubbed "ladies night"?  I thought we weren't invited
> 
> 
> He hasn't really been around at all since you started posting.  Maybe you're pcjohnny!


Rich and 4d are our bodyguards for the night  I like my man with me on ladies night


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> he doesnt find out he has guard duty till a couple days before  usually its on weds or thurs but this time its on a tues



 LADIES NIGHT.........you big dummy!!!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> No doubt! I have a feeling 4d and kvj are attached at the hip.....


Actually we are attached by his..... nevermind, i dont want the boot...


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Did I say I was?






kvj21075 said:


> he doesnt find out he has guard duty till a couple days before  usually its on weds or thurs but this time its on a tues



Does that mean you are not going?


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> LADIES NIGHT.........you big dummy!!!


Dont smack me! You can cum


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Does that mean you are not going?



pick me pick me ......I know the answer!!!


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> Does that mean you are not going?



if he has guard duty then he's working til after ladies night would start...so I'm guessing that's a yes


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Does that mean you are not going?


hmmmmmmmmmmmm im going to talk to him about it. we will see. who is it so far? morning bell, you, rich, whome? any other takers?


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> if he has guard duty then he's working til after ladies night would start...so I'm guessing that's a yes


you are wrong


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Does that mean you are not going?


Basically, he might be too tired to go, but if everyone is ok with leaving by 1030 or 11 ( i know im an old fart) I will still go


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm im going to talk to him about it. we will see. who is it so far? morning bell, you, rich, whome? any other takers?



whome will bail......guaranteed


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm im going to talk to him about it. we will see. who is it so far? morning bell, you, rich, whome? any other takers?



My friends christine and angie are going too. BF is going too. I heard him say it sat night! hes bringing some chick that drinks A LOT!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

Welp.....Looks like a romantic dinner for kelb and I on Tuesday night.....bunch of losers!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> whome will bail......guaranteed



Who is that chick from La plata.. i think shes going..


----------



## Black-Francis

Black-Francis said:


> Welp.....Looks like a romantic dinner for kelb and I on Tuesday night.....bunch of losers!!



scratch that


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Who is that chick from La plata.. i think shes going..



girlygirl88


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> Basically, he might be too tired to go, but if everyone is ok with leaving by 1030 or 11 ( i know im an old fart) I will still go


bump Kelb...


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> bump Kelb...



of course! I'm an oldlady and have to go to bed early during the week.


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> bump Kelb...



....ok


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> ....ok



You going?  I wont tell anyone who you are


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> ....ok


 I bump Kelb!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> You going?  I wont tell anyone who you are



not sure........


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> You going?  I wont tell anyone who you are


you shouldve asked him if he wanted to cum tuesday  probably wouldve gotten a better answer


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> not sure........



 ...and just leave it like that...everyone will be like... is that BF? OH OH OH is that BF?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> of course! I'm an oldlady and have to go to bed early during the week.


then Im still in, 4d said he will see how he feels when he gets off work


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> you shouldve asked him if he wanted to cum tuesday  probably wouldve gotten a better answer



He came saturday


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> ...and just leave it like that...everyone will be like... is that BF? OH OH OH is that BF?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> He came saturday


where did he cum?


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> He came saturday



2 in a row.........


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> where did he cum?



all over memories .......:shrug: 

pssstt.....don't touch the pool sticks!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


>



Thats what Rich was doing last time we were there together.  I pointed out this really tall skinny old man with grey hair and told him it was you. Then that guy asked me to dance and Rich was convinced


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Thats what Rich was doing last time we were there together.  I pointed out this really tall skinny old man with grey hair and told him it was you. Then that guy asked me to dance and Rich was convinced



That dummy........


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> 2 in a row.........



Damn I'm good.. :blowingonfingernails:


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Damn I'm good.. :blowingonfingernails:



Hey, I've been pumping iron and I have some cool new shirts by the way!!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Hey, I've been pumping iron and I have some cool new shirts by the way!!!



: YOU SUCK!

The shirt is cool.. sorry.... I love it!!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> : YOU SUCK!
> 
> The shirt is cool.. sorry.... I love it!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


>



Did you like MY shirt?


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Did you like MY shirt?



 I like everything about you, honey!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I like everything about you, honey!



My friend said you and your friend remind him of a tennis match.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> My friend said you and your friend remind him of a tennis match.



I wasn't staring ..........:shrug:


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I wasn't staring ..........:shrug:



 He said everytime I walked by the two of you were watching like a cat watching the ball in  a tennis match


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> He said everytime I walked by the two of you were watching like a cat watching the ball in  a tennis match



bull####!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> bull####!



 I didnt see it either.. but those pants do make my butt look big.. maybe it was just mesmerizing and you didn't realize you were dong it


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> you are wrong


well that's how you made it sound 



Black-Francis said:


> whome will bail......guaranteed


she's come out before!  Waldorf is her hood, ya dig?



Black-Francis said:


> girlygirl88


87!  I wonder if she even remembers.  She's more likely to bail than anyone else!!


So is this no longer a ladies night?  Sounds like there as many guys coming as women.  Are we invited?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Thats what Rich was doing last time we were there together.  I pointed out this really tall skinny old man with grey hair and told him it was you. Then that guy asked me to dance and Rich was convinced





Black-Francis said:


> That dummy........



 I did not.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> I didnt see it either.. but those pants do make my butt look big.. maybe it was just mesmerizing and you didn't realize you were dong it



Excuse me for being straight!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> So is this no longer a ladies night? Sounds like there as many guys coming as women. Are we invited?


Only if you want your "guys super secret meetings" messed with


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> Only if you want your "guys super secret meetings" messed with



aka.... circle jerk


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> well that's how you made it sound
> 
> 
> she's come out before!  Waldorf is her hood, ya dig?
> 
> 
> 87!  I wonder if she even remembers.  She's more likely to bail than anyone else!!
> 
> 
> So is this no longer a ladies night?  Sounds like there as many guys coming as women.  Are we invited?


Anyone can come.



rich70 said:


> I did not.






Black-Francis said:


> Excuse me for being straight!!!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> well that's how you made it sound
> 
> 
> she's come out before!  Waldorf is her hood, ya dig?
> 
> 
> 87!  I wonder if she even remembers.  She's more likely to bail than anyone else!!
> 
> 
> So is this no longer a ladies night?  Sounds like there as many guys coming as women.  Are we invited?


no guys


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> no guys



Who are you, Whitney Houston?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> no guys



Youre bringing your boyfriend


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> no guys



ahhhh.....you changed it


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Youre bringing your boyfriend



Like she said.....no guys.....


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> ahhhh.....you changed it


lol


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Like she said.....no guys.....


 well he does look hot in my dress  the feel of his @$$ in my silky tight dress


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Only if you want your "guys super secret meetings" messed with


Plenty of guys get together once a week without women.  You can't comfortably ##### about women, check women out, fart, burt, talk about other guy stuff, etc etc with women around.  It's actually a nice time out :shrug:




kelb said:


> Anyone can come.





kvj21075 said:


> no guys



you two are conflicting!  And rich/4d don't qualify as guys?  BF (not that he's actually coming).  :shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>



Don't think I didn't notice you checking me out....Your eyes were burning holes on my ass!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Don't think I didn't notice you checking me out....Your eyes were burning holes on my ass!!



You were sitting on your a*s*s all night!! Here I am.. dancing mine off and you .. just sitting there.. staring at it like you have never seen one before!


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> BF (not that he's actually coming).  :shrug:



especially if you show up..........


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> You were sitting on your a*s*s all night!! Here I am.. dancing mine off and you .. just sitting there.. staring at it like you have never seen one before!



never seen one that fine........


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> whome will bail......guaranteed







Beta84 said:


> she's come out before!  Waldorf is her hood, ya dig?



I'll be there. What time is everyone going? I hear it's no longer "ladies night"


----------



## MJ

kelb said:


> He came saturday





Black-Francis said:


>





Black-Francis said:


> all over memories .......:shrug:
> 
> pssstt.....don't touch the pool sticks!


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> I'll be there. What time is everyone going? I hear it's no longer "ladies night"



meeting at my place first.....7pm....see you there!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> Plenty of guys get together once a week without women. *You can't comfortably ##### about women, check women out, fart, burt, talk about other guy stuff*, etc etc with women around. It's actually a nice time out :shrug:


I do all of that around mine :shrug: except the burt thing? whats a burt?


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> Plenty of guys get together once a week without women.  You can't comfortably ##### about women, check women out, fart, burt, talk about other guy stuff, etc etc with women around.  It's actually a nice time out :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you two are conflicting!  And rich/4d don't qualify as guys?  BF (not that he's actually coming).  :shrug:


hmmmmm i dont care who goes anymore


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> meeting at my place first.....7pm....see you there!



You're funny Francis


----------



## Black-Francis

MJ said:


>



:shrug: She asked me before you........


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmmm i dont care who goes anymore



Ha! Because you're not going.....


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I do all of that around mine :shrug: except the burt thing? whats a burt?


  i get what you are saying, but i point out the women to him most of the time


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i get what you are saying, but i point out the women to him most of the time


yes, yes you do


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm im going to talk to him about it. we will see. who is it so far? morning bell, you, rich, whome? any other takers?





Beta84 said:


> you two are conflicting!  And rich/4d don't qualify as guys?  BF (not that he's actually coming).  :shrug:


How the hell did my name get in there? I didn't even know I was going somewhere.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmmm i dont care who goes anymore


Me either.. I want a million people to show up!



rich70 said:


> How the hell did my name get in there? I didn't even know I was going somewhere.



Memories.. tomorrow!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Me either.. I want a million people to show up!
> 
> 
> 
> Memories.. tomorrow!



Whats going on there? Oh and I signed you up for our softball team anyway


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Whats going on there? Oh and I signed you up for our softball team anyway



NOT HAPPENING!!!!!!

and now your not invited


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> NOT HAPPENING!!!!!!
> 
> and now your not invited



What did I do?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> What did I do?



sooo nto playing softball.. might break a nail.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> sooo nto playing softball.. might break a nail.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I do all of that around mine :shrug: except the burt thing? whats a burt?


Yeah but we don't wanna do that in front of her!  It's not our fault you're so comfortable and in love with her 

and damn the typo!!!     BUUUUURP!!!  



rich70 said:


> How the hell did my name get in there? I didn't even know I was going somewhere.


either kvj or kelb said you were going as a bodyguard!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> sooo nto playing softball.. might break a nail.



Well the you can put on your little cheerleading outfit, come down and mess the other team up for us.


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Well the you can put on your little cheerleading outfit, come down and mess the other team up for us.






I checked with girlygirl since she doesn't post much...left her ID at a place that she does NOT wanna go right now so she's probably out.  I called it!


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> :
> .left her ID at a place that she does NOT wanna go right now so she's probably out.



Ha! Never heard that excuse before....


----------



## MJ

What time is everyone showing up?


----------



## kelb

MJ said:


> What time is everyone showing up?



Are you going? 

I'm thinking 8ish 730 ish?


----------



## Black-Francis

MJ said:


> What time is everyone showing up?



Before Party Cocktails at my house 7pm.....


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Before Party C0ckandtail at my house 7pm.....


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> either kvj or kelb said you were going as a bodyguard!


Oh, I will guard their bodys!!


----------



## MJ

kelb said:


> Are you going?
> 
> I'm thinking 8ish 730 ish?



I have to see what's going on. 



Black-Francis said:


> Before Party Cocktails at my house 7pm.....



Are you offering to be my DD?


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> Ha! Never heard that excuse before....



She has lots of excuses.  I think she bought a book with 1million of them.  

but this time she used it when I wasn't even going, so now I don't feel like it's just me!  



rich70 said:


> Oh, I will guard their bodys!!


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> She has lots of excuses.  I think she bought a book with 1million of them.
> 
> but this time she used it when I wasn't even going, so now I don't feel like it's just me!



Oh, it's definitely you........


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> Oh, it's definitely you........



I know 

but I'm not goin to this so maybe this time it's YOU!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> I know
> 
> *but I'm not goin to this* so maybe this time it's YOU!



so why keep asking if u could go?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> so why keep asking if u could go?



i was told until 30 minutes ago that I definitely couldn't go so I wasn't planning on going...then suddenly told I might be able to go so I sorta figured it wasn't a very open invitation


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> i was told until 30 minutes ago that I definitely couldn't go so I wasn't planning on going...then suddenly told I might be able to go so I sorta figured it wasn't a very open invitation



OOMMMGG you people are soo funy.. its open!!!! everyone can come.. ugh...


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> i was told until 30 minutes ago that I definitely couldn't go so I wasn't planning on going...then suddenly told I might be able to go so I sorta figured it wasn't a very open invitation


if u figured it wasnt an open invite why keep asking


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> OOMMMGG you people are soo funy.. its open!!!! everyone can come.. ugh...



except Beta...........


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> OOMMMGG you people are soo funy.. its open!!!! everyone can come.. ugh...






kvj21075 said:


> if u figured it wasnt an open invite why keep asking


I was asking why ladies night had a few guys going since one of the guys specifically criticized me for making a joke about going


----------



## steeler_chick

rich70 said:


> When are we riding up to Pittsburgh to get a sammich?




mmmmmmmmm..... sammiches   But is it appropriate to be talkin' dirty like that on a Monday morning?


----------



## rich70

steeler_chick said:


> mmmmmmmmm..... sammiches   But is it appropriate to be talkin' dirty like that on a Monday morning?



Um, of course it is. This is SOMD.com.


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> except Beta...........



must resist fixing this!!!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> must resist fixing this!!!!!



Dont resist


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Dont resist


 stop tempting me!!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> stop tempting me!!!!



C'mon!


----------



## steeler_chick

rich70 said:


> Um, of course it is. This is SOMD.com.




In that case...

Oooooooooooooh Baby, don't stop!


----------



## kelb

kelb said:


> C'mon!



I DARE YOU!


----------



## rich70

steeler_chick said:


> In that case...
> 
> Oooooooooooooh Baby, don't stop!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> except men that like it in the butt...........


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


>



So it's true? Beta is a turd burglar?


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> So it's true? Beta is a turd burglar?


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


>



::threadkiller::


----------



## muttdog




----------



## kelb

clevalley said:


> View attachment 65420


----------



## clevalley

kelb said:


>



I am surprised there are so many people who puss out and try not to get the thread closed.  

Imagine what 4-doors post count will drop down too


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> ::threadkiller::



::internetharasser::


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> ::internetharasser::


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

Looks like I'm a thread killer


----------



## 4d2008

If this threads dead I win


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> If this threads dead I win


----------



## luckystar

Dumbest thread EVER.


----------



## kelb

luckystar said:


> Dumbest thread EVER.



Then get out!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Then get out!


----------



## 4d2008

luckystar said:


> Dumbest thread EVER.


I hope your cat gets a UTI and pees all over your house.


----------



## MrZ06

Boom Boom Pow!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I hope your cat gets a UTI and pees all over your house.



someone have experience with that? ::


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> someone have experience with that? ::


yes.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> yes.


----------



## muttdog

I win.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> I win.


 


Oh no you don't!!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Oh no you don't!!



But I do!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> But I do!


 


um no you don't either!!


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> um no you don't either!!



Your gone now, so Me and Rich win!


----------



## steeler_chick

muttdog said:


> Your gone now, so Me and Rich win!




girl power - you lose!


----------



## tyky




----------



## muttdog

steeler_chick said:


> girl power - you lose!



I would say something mean, but your a steelers fan, so its all good.


PS_ I win.


----------



## Beta84

muttdog said:


> PS_ I win.


----------



## muttdog

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## kelb

muttdog said:


>


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


>



all those siggys about how great you are....  you need an ego boost or something?


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> all those siggys about how great you are....  you need an ego boost or something?



nah...they all love to give me crap, so i hammered em and they were nice just that once.  so i'm just rubbing it in for awhile til u say another good siggy and nobody else steals it first


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> all those siggys about how great you are....  you need an ego boost or something?



we were lying


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> we were lying



  your nose just grew!


----------



## toppick08

What a day.....


----------



## steeler_chick

muttdog said:


> I would say something mean, but your a steelers fan, so its all good.
> 
> 
> PS_ I win.




wow - I guess if you're a Steeler fan then you DO win....

except....


----------



## Beta84

steeler_chick said:


> wow - I guess if you're a Steeler fan then you DO win....
> 
> except....



the team a fan roots for wins, the fan does nothing but watch!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> your nose just grew!



I know


----------



## ovred




----------



## Beta84

ovred said:


>


----------



## muttdog

New day, new bs on this thread. I hate my boss, morn peeps.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## toppick08

You folks have a good day..........gotta' roll...


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> New day, new bs on this thread. I hate my boss, morn peeps.



Now why would you say something like that? You know you love your boss.


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> New day, new bs on this thread. I hate my boss, morn peeps.


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> Now why would you say something like that? You know you love your boss.



Just cause you have a poster of him over your bed, He is not my hero.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Just cause you have a poster of him over your bed, He is not my hero.



But he is such a stable and down to earth person.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


>


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


>


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Boring Today!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Boring Today!!!!!!!


----------



## RareBreed

4d2008 said:


> Boring Today!!!!!!!



Yep, but atleast I'm almost half-way through my workday. I came into work with about 5 minutes of stuff to do.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>



When are we going to get a cold one?


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> When are we going to get a cold one?



I've been waiting on you!! I can do tomorrow or Thurs night.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


>


OUCH!!! 


RareBreed said:


> Yep, but atleast I'm almost half-way through my workday. I came into work with about 5 minutes of stuff to do.


I have a 13 hour day today


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I've been waiting on you!! I can do tomorrow or Thurs night.



Thurs is better since I am off friday.


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


> When are we going to get a cold one?



You drink too much.


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> You drink too much.


Blasphemy


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> Blasphemy



It makes you feel like poo...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Blasphemy


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> It makes you feel like poo...


no thats when I DONT drink


----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


> You drink too much.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


>


Need a rollback for that mustang yet? 



4d2008 said:


> no thats when I DONT drink


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Thurs is better since I am off friday.



Cool. Just call me and let me know when and where.


----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


> Need a rollback for that mustang yet?



Not yet, do you still have a job with the almighty GM?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Cool. Just call me and let me know when and where.



cool will do Got to ask kittykat too I think.


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


> Not yet, do you still have a job with the almighty GM?


Yea, the grumpy old man is still here too.


----------



## kelb

Is anyone going tonight? Love to meet some of you!


----------



## muttdog

kelb said:


> Is anyone going tonight? Love to meet some of you!



If it was wed night, Id tell you to stop by and visit, got the late shift tomorrow.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Is anyone going tonight? Love to meet some of you!



Only if you're gonna be there. Do they card people? Can my daughter get in?


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> Only if you're gonna be there. Do they card people? Can my daughter get in?



Oh God! My Dad used to take me to the bar.....big mistake!


----------



## kelb

muttdog said:


> If it was wed night, Id tell you to stop by and visit, got the late shift tomorrow.


its tonight 



rich70 said:


> Only if you're gonna be there. Do they card people? Can my daughter get in?



 yes they do and i doubt she would be allowed in


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> its tonight
> 
> 
> 
> yes they do and i doubt she would be allowed in


But she's the same size as kvj.


----------



## kvj21075

WTH?!?! bars dont let kids in anymore?!?!?! eff MD!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> WTH?!?! bars dont let kids in anymore?!?!?! eff MD!



 Like in Sweet Home Alabama, "you have a baby, in a bar".


----------



## muttdog

kelb said:


> *its tonight *
> 
> 
> 
> yes they do and i doubt she would be allowed in



I know its girls night tonight, but I work tomorrow night.


----------



## kelb

muttdog said:


> I know its girls night tonight, but I work tomorrow night.



its not "girls night" Its ladies night at the bar and anyone can come.. 


we all have to work tomorrow.


----------



## muttdog

kelb said:


> its not "girls night" Its ladies night at the bar and anyone can come..
> 
> 
> we all have to work tomorrow.



I get off at 3:00, gotta go home and mow my grass, grill my steaks and do my p90x (I think its cardio night ). My arse wont feel like going anywhere after that.


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> its not "girls night" Its ladies night at the bar and anyone can come..
> 
> 
> we all have to work tomorrow.



Who's going?


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Who's going?



The big question is ::::: Are you?


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> The big question is ::::: Are you?



I was thinking about sending my MPD so I could just go home and chill :shrug:

Are YOU going?


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> Who's going?


I would but I have to clean off the dingle berries


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> The big question is ::::: Are you?



:teehee:


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> I would but I have to clean off the dingle berries



Darn dingle berries...


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Darn dingle berries...



well.. you going?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> well.. you going?



who me?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> who me?



:giggle:


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> well.. you going?



I think me and my girl from VA are going to stop in for a bit. I know you're working, who else is going?



rich70 said:


> who me?


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I would but I have to clean off the dingle berries


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> I think me and my girl from VA are going to stop in for a bit. I know you're working, who else is going?



You better hang out! She's not working, you big dummy!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> I think me and my girl from VA are going to stop in for a bit. I know you're working, who else is going?


 


Rich is going and he is going to get a fake ID for his daughter so she can go too!!


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> I think me and my girl from VA are going to stop in for a bit. I know you're working, who else is going?





Black-Francis said:


> You better hang out! She's not working, you big dummy!







ImAChvyGirl said:


> Rich is going and he is going to get a fake ID for his daughter so she can go too!!



she should go.. looks like its just me and whome going


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Rich is going and he is going to get a fake ID for his daughter so she can go too!!



I hope Rich lets her drive home, he cant drive when hes sober, much less after


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kelb said:


> she should go.. looks like its just me and whome going


 

I have to close tonight. I will be right down the street werkin.


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I have to close tonight. I will be right down the street werkin.


Take you butt down there after work.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> I hope Rich lets her drive home, he cant drive when hes sober, much less after


----------



## kelb

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I have to close tonight. I will be right down the street werkin.



SHEESH  what time do you close. I'm not getting there till like 8 or 9


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Take you butt down there after work.


 


i can't it would be past my bedtime. then i wouldn't be all beight and shiney for you in the morning!!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I have to close tonight. I will be right down the street werkin.



Come by after work. Its not like its that far out of the way.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kelb said:


> SHEESH what time do you close. I'm not getting there till like 8 or 9


 


9:00


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Take you butt down there after work.



You shut up cause you already bailed for no reason.


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> You shut up cause you already bailed for no reason.



I have seen you drunk more time than I can count, do I really need to see it again.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> I have seen you drunk more time than I can count, do I really need to see it again.



I don't drink anymore. So therefore I wont be drunk.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> she should go.. looks like its just me and whome going




kvj, morningbell and mj bailed?


----------



## Black-Francis

I want to place a bet that whome doesn't show! any takers?


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> I want to place a bet that whome doesn't show! any takers?



I think she will because I'm gonna be there
























and I am kidding


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> I don't drink anymore. So therefore I wont be drunk.


Where is the seat belt? Remember that?


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> You better hang out! She's not working, you big dummy!







ImAChvyGirl said:


> Rich is going and he is going to get a fake ID for his daughter so she can go too!!



She would be the center of attention, for sure!



kelb said:


> she should go.. looks like its just me and whome going



"Ladies Night" isn't turning out like you hoped huh? I thought you said you were working...guess not  SAMMY


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I want to place a bet that whome doesn't show! any takers?



MB didnt bail. I just cant carpool tonight and she needed to...


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Where is the seat belt? Remember that?



 That was a rough night!!


----------



## kvj21075

i wasnt happy to begin with cause KelB turned against me and then i was going to go but now i have a crisis


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> That was a rough night!!


what? no lube?


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> That was a rough night!!



But a good one.


----------



## MJ

Black-Francis said:


> kvj, morningbell and mj bailed?



I never said I was coming for sure.  I'd like to, but it's kind of a late start for me.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> what? no lube?


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> But a good one.



Was it? I don't remember too much of it.


----------



## frozenrain

Gordon Bennet!! when is Vrai going to pull the plug on this thread.?





I am the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

frozenrain said:


> Gordon Bennet!! when is Vrai going to pull the plug on this thread.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Umm, not


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

frozenrain said:


> Gordon Bennet!! when is Vrai going to pull the plug on this thread.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


she might have given up knowing we will just start another one!! how many cheater cheater threads were there?


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> she might have given up knowing we will just start another one!! how many cheater cheater threads were there?



42!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Umm, not


 


you aren't either.   neiner neiner neiner


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> Was it? I don't remember too much of it.



You dont remember putting the chairs in front of the door?


----------



## frozenrain

rich70 said:


> Umm, not


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> You dont remember putting the chairs in front of the door?



Yeah I remember setting that trap for you drunken fools!


----------



## muttdog

3:00 Im outa here. cya.


----------



## Kittykat33

Hey all


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey all


 

wow you are late today


----------



## Beta84

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey all


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## Flavor




----------



## 4d2008

Flavor said:


>


did you have a party for socki?


----------



## 4d2008

oohhhh I get it... Socki is Flavor.... and now we know.


----------



## Beta84

grrr


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> grrr



Wassamatta?


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> grrr



:shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

he has obviously turned into a feline!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> he has obviously turned into a feline!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> he has obviously turned into a feline!



bite me


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> bite me



did you call and book yet?


----------



## Kittykat33

Good morning all


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> did you call and book yet?



no i'll do it this afternoon does it really matter when today?


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> no i'll do it this afternoon does it really matter when today?



I don't think so


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


>





ImAChvyGirl said:


>


Have you met Chevy Guy yet?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> Have you met Chevy Guy yet?


 


i like opposites!!


besides he likes MrZ06


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

ImAChvyGirl said:


> i like opposites!!



well hey my brothers name is Mercedes guy wanna take a ride?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

HazelIrishEyes said:


> well hey my brothers name is Mercedes guy wanna take a ride?


 

that is to expensive for my taste. but thanks for the offer.


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> i like opposites!!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

ImAChvyGirl said:


> that is to expensive for my taste. but thanks for the offer.


----------



## capsfan78

I'll be Mr.DSM Guy


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> that is to expensive for my taste. but thanks for the offer.


TOO!!!!  ewe big dummy!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

capsfan78 said:


> I'll be Mr.DSM Guy


I'll be Mrs.S&Mgal


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> TOO!!!!  ewe big dummy!!!!


 

i can't afford the *UP* keep!!


----------



## capsfan78

kvj21075 said:


> I'll be Mrs.S&Mgal



DSM isn't a dirty thing.

Though I'm sure 4d will enjoy the new S&M you.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> TOO!!!!  ewe big dummy!!!!



 What the hell is ewe?!?!?! You little tiny dummy!!!


----------



## kvj21075

capsfan78 said:


> DSM isn't a dirty thing.
> 
> Though I'm sure 4d will enjoy the new S&M you.


I know what a DSM is, and why that would be your name .... i was just kidding


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


>


 


wake up!!!   Muttdog should be along in a lil while to keep us entertained!!


----------



## capsfan78

kvj21075 said:


> I know what a DSM is, and why that would be your name .... i was just kidding



I'm impressed you know what it is.
I just assume most people don't.


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> wake up!!! Muttdog should be along in a lil while to keep us entertained!!


still waiting.


capsfan78 said:


> I'm impressed you know what it is.
> I just assume most people don't.


DSM
Dirty Sanchez Man :shrug:


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> still waiting.


 

he just got to work give him a lil time to settle in!!


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> he just got to work give him a lil time to settle in!!


----------



## capsfan78

4d2008 said:


> DSM
> Dirty Sanchez Man :shrug:



I expect nothing less from a semen.


----------



## 4d2008

capsfan78 said:


> I expect nothing less from a semen.


----------



## TwistedDiamond

I WIN


----------



## kvj21075

capsfan78 said:


> I'm impressed you know what it is.
> I just assume most people don't.


Well, I am a Mitsubishi lover AND I have basically grown up on the track, I used to live right next to Budds Creek and have worked there forever.


----------



## capsfan78

kvj21075 said:


> Well, I am a Mitsubishi lover AND I have basically grown up on the track, I used to live right next to Budds Creek and have worked there forever.



You just got 100x hotter


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> Well, I am a Mitsubishi lover AND I have basically grown up on the track, I used to live right next to Budds Creek and have worked there forever.



So I take it you helped 4d pick out his new ride


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> So I take it you helped 4d pick out his new ride


 yep


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> yep



too bad your last name isn't Mitsubishi


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> too bad your last name isn't Mitsubishi


She would cum if it were Evo.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> She would cum if it were Evo.





I need to google that it see what it looks like


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I need to google that it see what it looks like


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 65494



Very nice

EVO would make a good MPD I'm just sayin

did you see the poof thread?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> So I take it you helped 4d pick out his new ride



 we were going to get the Eclipse convertible 



4d2008 said:


> She would cum if it were Evo.



     mmmmmmmmmmm Evo............


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


>


Think Ill go find something to do work wise.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Think Ill go find something to do work wise.



yeah me too.. I guess..


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## capsfan78

kvj21075 said:


> we were going to get the Eclipse convertible



A friend of mine has a AWD Spyder.  The conversion is not fun.


----------



## kelb

capsfan78 said:


> A friend of mine has a AWD Spyder.  The conversion is not fun.



They are calling you in the top 5 thurs. thread


----------



## kvj21075

capsfan78 said:


> A friend of mine has a AWD Spyder.  The conversion is not fun.


what year? and im sure


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> They are calling you in the top 5 thurs. thread


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


>


----------



## capsfan78

kvj21075 said:


> what year? and im sure



it is a 97


----------



## toppick08

Love to be my own boss........


----------



## muttdog




----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


>



you lose


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> you lose


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> you lose



But I didn't


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> But I didn't


 


you did!!!!!


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> But I didn't


hush


ImAChvyGirl said:


> you did!!!!!



go eat a steak


----------



## Flavor




----------



## Beta84




----------



## muttdog

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## chubby.chick

muttdog said:


>


----------



## muttdog

chubby.chick said:


>


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


>



what are you jammin out to?


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky

ovred said:


>


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> what are you jammin out to?



I forgot, .......oh it was Zepplin Immigrant song........Running through the land of ice and snow.


----------



## muttdog

ovred said:


>


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> I forgot, .......oh it was Zepplin Immigrant song........Running through the land of ice and snow.





are you still at work?


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> are you still at work?


Till 9:00.


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> Till 9:00.



 so sorry


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> so sorry



I need a hug...................................


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> I need a hug...................................


----------



## ovred

muttdog said:


> Till 9:00.



What a drag.


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


>



ty, I feel a little better.


----------



## muttdog

ovred said:


> What a drag.



Thank god its only 1 night a week.


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> ty, I feel a little better.



anytime


----------



## ovred

muttdog said:


> Thank god its only 1 night a week.



Thats cool.


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> anytime



Some  or  would help alot too.


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> Some  or  would help alot too.



Don't push your luck buddy


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> Don't push your luck buddy



Bah..where is julz when you need her, she was gonna lick my face yesterday.


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> Bah..where is julz when you need her, she was gonna lick my face yesterday.


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


>



7 minutes!!!


----------



## muttdog

Im gone, sweet dreams all, cya tomorrow.


----------



## ovred

muttdog said:


> Im gone, sweet dreams all, cya tomorrow.



Later.


----------



## tyky

I can picture Red with his double beer fisting


ovred said:


> Later.


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## backagain39

Dang this is a long thread~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

and the beat goes on and on and on..............


----------



## toppick08

Morning peeps.....gonna' be a hot one.....


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

morning


----------



## 4d2008

My lower back hurts  But I'm in a really good mood today


----------



## RareBreed

4d2008 said:


> My lower back hurts  But I'm in a really good mood today



Did KVJ try to twist you into a pretzel again last night?  

For real, I hope your back feels better but glad it hasn't dampened your spirits.


----------



## 4d2008

RareBreed said:


> Did KVJ try to twist you into a pretzel again last night?
> 
> For real, I hope your back feels better but glad it hasn't dampened your spirits.


ACTUALLY I had her ...

nebermind...


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> My lower back hurts  But I'm in a really good mood today



kvj broke you?  

i told her to be gentle!


----------



## RareBreed

Four more hours of work and then I'm free until Tuesday!!!


----------



## kvj21075

muttdog said:


> Some  or  would help alot too.


 off my woman!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

RareBreed said:


> Four more hours of work and then I'm free until Tuesday!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> kvj broke you?
> 
> i told her to be gentle!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> off my woman!!!!!


 


kvj21075 said:


>


no  for me this morning


----------



## RareBreed

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> no  for me this morning


still trying to find where you found beta saying i broke you lol


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> still trying to find where you found beta saying i broke you lol


found it!


----------



## rich70

Morning!!


----------



## Kittykat33

Morning all..............I am VERY tired today!! But can't wait for the weekend!!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning!!


 need an exact size on dress, 5 or 6, can u ask evil ex what she prob will be wearing come october? and did u want us to buy it or did u want to???  im getting so excited!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all..............I am VERY tired today!! But can't wait for the weekend!!


----------



## kvj21075

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all..............I am VERY tired today!! But can't wait for the weekend!!


 ...... what? ...... just trying to help you wake up :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


 see? he has the idea!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> need an exact size on dress, 5 or 6, can u ask evil ex what she prob will be wearing come october? and did u want us to buy it or did u want to???  im getting so excited!



I told you once already I'm not wearing a dress


----------



## muttdog

kvj21075 said:


> off my woman!!!!!


Fine, can I have some and  from 4d then?


Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all..............I am VERY tired today!! But can't wait for the weekend!!


Hey girl, hows the baby/


rich70 said:


>



do some work today.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


>



That's not nice..............


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> That's not nice..............


 


he wants you to do it to him!!


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> Fine, can I have some and  from 4d then?
> 
> Hey girl, hows the baby/
> 
> 
> do some work today.



She is doing good!!! Getting big as always. We had a little bit of a rough night last night, she was up every 2 hours for some reason. Mommy is tired today!!


----------



## Kittykat33

ImAChvyGirl said:


> he wants you to do it to him!!


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> do some work today.



I am doing work. You and chevygirl are the one who keep going in the back room together for some reason


----------



## kelb




----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> That's not nice..............



Thats for you dissing me!!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> I am doing work. You and chevygirl are the one who keep going in the back room together for some reason



Man alot has changed since I left


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I told you once already I'm not wearing a dress


you will wear a dress! and you will be the pretty pretty princess you are!!!!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Thats for you dissing me!!



How did I dis you???


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> I am doing work. You and chevygirl are the one who keep going in the back room together for some reason


 


that is wht my heart monitor keeps beeping!!


----------



## capsfan78

Beta84 said:


> kvj broke you?
> 
> i told her to be gentle!



Yea, I bet he was complaining the entire time as well.


----------



## kvj21075

capsfan78 said:


> Yea, I bet he was complaining the entire time as well.


I know  Sometimes I have to chase him around the house naked and lure him over with some alcohol  then i pounce on him when he is close enough and then my neighbor starts texting me cause she keeps hearing screaming coming over from my apartment


----------



## capsfan78

kvj21075 said:


> I know  Sometimes I have to chase him around the house naked and lure him over with some alcohol  then i pounce on him when he is close enough and then my neighbor starts texting me cause she keeps hearing screaming coming over from my apartment



I can see the texts now.

"We heard a woman screaming.  Are you OK?"


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>


Morning sunshine



kvj21075 said:


> you will wear a dress! and you will be the pretty pretty princess you are!!!!


  Wait....



Kittykat33 said:


> How did I dis you???


You know what I'm talking about!



kvj21075 said:


>


Back off my woman!



ImAChvyGirl said:


> that is wht my heart monitor keeps beeping!!


You two already wore out one set of batteries for that monitor.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I know  Sometimes I have to chase him around the house naked and lure him over with some alcohol  then i pounce on him when he is close enough and then my neighbor starts texting me cause she keeps hearing screaming coming over from my apartment


:shrug:

It's fun and you know it.


----------



## muttdog

kvj21075 said:


> you will wear a dress! and you will be the pretty pretty princess you are!!!!


 Im gonna call him princess at work all day now.



ImAChvyGirl said:


> that is wht my heart monitor keeps beeping!!



I always make awoman heart skip a beat.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :shrug:
> 
> It's fun and you know it.


thats why we are perfect for eachother


----------



## Kittykat33

You know what I'm talking about!

I have no clue what i did??


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> You know what I'm talking about!
> 
> I have no clue what i did??


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Man I am getting picked on today!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

Morning all.


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> Man I am getting picked on today!!!


----------



## chess

jwwb2000 said:


> Morning all.



WINDY


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


>



Thanks whome


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Man I am getting picked on today!!!


----------



## kelb

Kittykat33 said:


> Man I am getting picked on today!!!


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> Thanks whome





How's lil mini me?


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> How's lil mini me?



She's looking more and more like me every day.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> She's looking more and more like me every day.


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> She's looking more and more like me every day.


She looks like GT you idiot.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> She looks like GT you idiot.


----------



## Gtmustang88

<---- looks the other way


----------



## Kittykat33

You guys are too much!!!! Hey J


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> How's lil mini me?



She is doing good. I was just trying on her bathing suits for the beach-she looks too cute in them. It's funny cause she is 7 months old but wear an 18month old bathing suit-she is a little chunk!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> She is doing good. I was just trying on her bathing suits for the beach-she looks too cute in them. It's funny cause she is 7 months old but wear an 18month old bathing suit-she is a little chunk!!



My daughter wears a 24month bathing suit.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> She is doing good. I was just trying on her bathing suits for the beach-she looks too cute in them. It's funny cause she is 7 months old but wear an 18month old bathing suit-she is a little chunk!!



I bet with all that food you cook. Where is my cake?


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> I bet with all that food you cook. Where is my cake?



I told you to tell me when and you have to give me notice. I am baking cupcakes tomorrow for the weekend


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> I told you to tell me when and you have to give me notice. I am baking cupcakes tomorrow for the weekend



I will only be around for a few more weeks.


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> I will only be around for a few more weeks.



Well the month of July is really busy for me, I feel  like I will be gone most of that month.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Well the month of July is really busy for me, I feel  like I will be gone most of that month.



booooooo

Every month is busy for me, especially when august comes around


----------



## 4d2008

22900

I win.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> 22900
> 
> I win.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>




Just let me win already!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyky

whew, I had to take a break from packing for vaycay


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> whew, I had to take a break from packing for vaycay


and you just had to post that bit of info on this thread.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> and you just had to post that bit of info on this thread.



  YUP

hey you already went on vaycay


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> YUP
> 
> hey you already went on vaycay


I need another 1 already.


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> whew, I had to take a break from packing for *vaycay*



Mine starts on Saturday and doesn't end until the second week in Auguest


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Mine starts on Saturday and doesn't end until the second week in Auguest





I guess I can't complain, I haven't worked since the 12th!

Back to work on Monday tho as Ty starts summer camp finally

That little booger needs constant entertainment


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I guess I can't complain, I haven't worked since the 12th!
> 
> Back to work on Monday tho as Ty starts summer camp finally
> 
> That little booger *needs constant entertainment*


So does KVJ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> So does KVJ!!!!!!!!!!


 


is that why your back hurts?


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> is that why your back hurts?


actually I had her knees pushed past her ears last night.. surprised she isnt complaining about the back ache...

she is very flexible.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> actually I had her knees pushed past her ears last night.. surprised she isnt complaining about the back ache...
> 
> she is very flexible.


 


sounds like you picked a winner!!!


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> sounds like you picked a winner!!!


I win!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I win!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYCityGirl




----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> actually I had her knees pushed past her ears last night.. surprised she isnt complaining about the back ache...
> 
> she is very flexible.


no..... but something else is sore  






ImAChvyGirl said:


> sounds like you picked a winner!!!







4d2008 said:


> I win!!!!!!!!



 YOU picked a winner ,which was me! so therefore im the winner!



NYCityGirl said:


>



 stay away from my fiance!


----------



## capsfan78

4d2008 said:


> actually I had her knees pushed past her ears last night.. surprised she isnt complaining about the back ache...
> 
> *she is very flexible.*





I know.


----------



## kvj21075

capsfan78 said:


> I know.


:crap:


----------



## Kittykat33

RIP Farrah Fawcett...I LOVED her!!! She will def be missed in the showbiz world!


----------



## NYCityGirl

kvj21075 said:


> stay away from my fiance!


What are you talking about?  Who?


----------



## kelb

I just bought 6... count em 6 pairs of shoes at victoria secret! 
oh yeah.. and my shoes today are the cutest f'n shoes! Even with my cankles!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


>





NYCityGirl said:


>


BACK TO THE CLOSET BEFORE KVJ FINDS YOU!!!!!!!! 


kvj21075 said:


> no..... but something else is sore
> 
> YOU picked a winner ,which was me! so therefore im the winner!
> 
> stay away from my fiance!


damn


capsfan78 said:


> I know.





NYCityGirl said:


> What are you talking about? Who?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

It is my early day at work so I'm going home!!  



*4D* you can win now!!!!!*  *


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> BACK TO THE CLOSET BEFORE KVJ FINDS YOU!!!!!!!!


It took me a long time to escape but I'm out again!!


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> It is my early day at work so I'm going home!!
> 
> 
> 
> *4D* you can win now!!!!!*  *


I WIN! 


NYCityGirl said:


> It took me a long time to escape but I'm out again!!


I said I WIN!


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I just bought 6... count em 6 pairs of shoes at victoria secret!
> oh yeah.. and my shoes today are the cutest f'n shoes! Even with my cankles!



Oooh, I'm jealous! Of you getting new shoes, not of your cankles


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I WIN!
> 
> I said I WIN!



Opps!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> *I just bought 6... count em 6 pairs of shoes* at victoria secret!
> oh yeah.. and my shoes today are the cutest f'n shoes! Even with my cankles!


 you are having that bad of a day huh  itll be ok


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Oooh, I'm jealous! Of you getting new shoes, not of your cankles


I knew YOU would appreciate that!!!!



4d2008 said:


> you are having that bad of a day huh  itll be ok



YES a lil retail recovery enver hurt anyone


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I knew YOU would appreciate that!!!!



If the shoe fits, buy it


----------



## 4d2008

k... now that thats over with..



I win.


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> If the shoe fits, buy 6



fixed


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> k... now that thats over with..
> 
> 
> 
> I win.



no you dont


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## muttdog




----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


>






muttdog said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> I guess I can't complain, I haven't worked since the 12th!
> 
> Back to work on Monday tho as Ty starts summer camp finally
> 
> That little booger needs constant entertainment



I still have to work but I won't have any "Mom this, Mom that" they will be "Grandpa I NEED this" (the youngest says this to get whatever he wants grandpa to buy him )


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> fixed







NYCityGirl said:


> no you dont



That's because I already 'officially' won


----------



## muttdog

NYCityGirl said:


>






whome20603 said:


> That's because I already 'officially' won



I win, you hush and get a xmas icecream.


----------



## 4d2008

EVERYONE GO THE FVCK AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wonder if Ill win now


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> EVERYONE GO THE FVCK AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> wonder if Ill win now


4D wins


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> 4D wins


----------



## kelb

4d wins again


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> I win, you hush and get a xmas icecream.



I Scream You Scream We ALL Scream for Christmas Ice Cream


----------



## muttdog

whome20603 said:


> I Scream You Scream We ALL Scream for Christmas Ice Cream



Shhhhh...4d wants to win


----------



## kelb

muttdog said:


> Shhhhh...4d wants to win


----------



## 4d2008

FOADIAF


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> FOADIAF



I dont know what that means so..


K-E-L-B-A-L-I-C-I-O-U-S


----------



## muttdog

kelb said:


> I dont know what that means so..
> 
> 
> K-E-L-B-A-L-I-C-I-O-U-S


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I dont know what that means so..
> 
> 
> K-E-L-B-A-L-I-C-I-O-U-S


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



I know... ::kickingrocks::


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I know... ::kickingrocks::




Now go play with your new shoes kelb and let me win


----------



## whome20603

WYSIASTW


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> WYSIASTW


:whome:


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> :whome:



Ha!


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I dont know what that means so..
> 
> 
> K-E-L-B-A-L-I-C-I-O-U-S



It means #### OFF AND DIE IN A FIRE!  I like kelbalicious more tho 

there have been so many times where i'm tempted to say enough that'll get me a timeout as long as i can be the last person to post before this thread gets poofed.  hmmm....


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> It means #### OFF AND DIE IN A FIRE!  I like kelbalicious more tho
> 
> there have been so many times where i'm tempted to say enough that'll get me a timeout as long as i can be the last person to post before this thread gets poofed.  hmmm....



ohhhh, such a rebellious troublemaker!!!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I dont know what that means so..
> 
> 
> K-E-L-B-A-L-I-C-I-O-U-S



We all know what that means!!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> We all know what that means!!


it means your going to blow with your lips till I drool? 


Ok, just gotta be first.


----------



## kelb

S-H-O-C-O-L-A-T-T-E



*:JAZZHANDS:*


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> S-H-O-C-O-L-A-T-T-E
> 
> 
> 
> *:JAZZHANDS:*


thread killer.


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> *it means your going to blow with your lips till I drool? *
> 
> 
> Ok, just gotta be first.



Do you and rich need some alone time?


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> Do you and rich need some alone time?


pretty much. unless you want in too


----------



## kelb

muttdog said:


> Do you and rich need some alone time?



dont forget the peeing guy in the cowboy hat


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> pretty much. unless you want in too



I have the fishnets, rich has his pretty pretty princess dress, what are you wearing?


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> S-H-O-C-O-L-A-T-T-E
> 
> 
> 
> *:JAZZHANDS:*


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> it means your going to blow with your lips till I drool?
> 
> 
> Ok, just gotta be first.



 Damn you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Do you and rich need some alone time?



Don't be a hater! You have chevygirl!


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> I have the fishnets, rich has his pretty pretty princess dress, what are you wearing?


shoes


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> Don't be a hater! You have chevygirl!


She was looking at your jigglys today, not mine.


4d2008 said:


> shoes



Im in.


----------



## kvj21075

I have 6 grand in my bank and im seriously pissed and depressed. i need retail recovery now


----------



## muttdog

I win.


----------



## frozenrain

It is bloody hot today .Yet my a.c is so nice and cold I am wearing a winter jumper in the house.

This is of course no interest to anyone but it is better than dwelling on the fact that I have stil not won this thread


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

*I win!!!!!  *
* *​


----------



## toppick08

ImAChvyGirl said:


> *I win!!!!!  *
> * yahoo:*​


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

ImAChvyGirl said:


> *I win!!!!! *​
> 
> 
> **​


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog

ovred said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I have 6 grand in my bank and im seriously pissed and depressed. i need retail recovery now


We spent enough money last night.


muttdog said:


> I win.


NO


frozenrain said:


> It is bloody hot today .Yet my a.c is so nice and cold I am wearing a winter jumper in the house.
> 
> This is of course no interest to anyone but it is better than dwelling on the fact that *I have stil not won this thread*


and you never will 



ImAChvyGirl said:


> *I win!!!!! *​


NO


ovred said:


>





toppick08 said:


>





muttdog said:


>


----------



## muttdog

Morning 4d, hope you win today.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> Morning 4d, hope you win today.


 


ImAChvyGirl said:


>


Ok you 2.... Obviously you dont understand..


I say I win... You stay out of this thread and dont post anymore..


K?


----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> Ok you 2.... Obviously you dont understand..
> 
> 
> I say I win... You stay out of this thread and dont post anymore..
> 
> 
> K?



Okay, I wont post any more in here.


----------



## muttdog

I win.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## toppick08

I'm a


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> I'm a


----------



## muttdog




----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


>


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 65605



4D are you the green or yellow one?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 65605


alll this posting youve been doing and no good morning email


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> alll this posting youve been doing and no good morning email


:shrug: send me 1 :shrug:


went to smoke and a ash got in my eye 


It hurts!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muttdog

frozenrain said:


> 4D are you the green or yellow one?


 hes yellow.


kvj21075 said:


> alll this posting youve been doing and no good morning email


morning


4d2008 said:


> :shrug: send me 1 :shrug:
> 
> 
> went to smoke and a ash got in my eye
> 
> 
> It hurts!!!!!!!!!!!



Aww...poor baby.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: send me 1 :shrug:
> 
> 
> *went to smoke and a ash got in my eye :jameo*:
> 
> 
> It hurts!!!!!!!!!!!



thats what yo udeserve! hmph!



muttdog said:


> hes yellow.
> 
> morning
> 
> 
> Aww...poor baby.




 morning


----------



## Kittykat33

Morning all...........I am packing for my weekend getaway!!!!!


----------



## capsfan78

Whats up roomies


----------



## capsfan78

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: send me 1 :shrug:
> 
> 
> went to smoke and a ash got in my eye
> 
> 
> It hurts!!!!!!!!!!!



Aww poor baby.

Would you like some sympathy?





Then look in the dictionary between sh1t and syphilis.


----------



## capsfan78

kvj21075 said:


> alll this posting youve been doing and no good morning email



WTF, a woman cant say good morning first.  Damn your freaking high maintenance.


----------



## 4d2008

capsfan78 said:


> Aww poor baby.
> 
> Would you like some sympathy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then look in the dictionary between sh1t and syphilis.


I cant find sh1t anywhere :shrug:

Now I need sh1t AND sympathy


----------



## capsfan78

4d2008 said:


> Now I need sh1t AND sympathy



It is a vicious cycle that never ends.


----------



## 4d2008

capsfan78 said:


> It is a vicious cycle that never ends.


As the forums turn. 

http://livingonplanetstupid.wildbearenterprises.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/spinning_globe.gif


----------



## kvj21075

capsfan78 said:


> WTF, a woman cant say good morning first.  Damn your freaking high maintenance.


you're!!! you big dummy!!!


----------



## kvj21075

btw honey bunny, im bringing the baby bird home tonight ) I've named him dinner


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> btw honey bunny, im bringing the baby bird home tonight ) I've named him dinner


gggrrreeeeaaattttttt...

But I LOVE the name.


----------



## capsfan78

kvj21075 said:


> btw honey bunny, im bringing the baby bird home tonight ) I've named him dinner



Would that be baked dinner or fried???

I agree with 4d, my favorite name for a bird.
As long as his first and middle names are not Road and Kill


----------



## capsfan78

kvj21075 said:


> you're!!! you big dummy!!!



ugh,  Your mom....


----------



## 4d2008

capsfan78 said:


> ugh, Your mom....


----------



## kvj21075

capsfan78 said:


> Would that be baked dinner or fried???
> 
> I agree with 4d, my favorite name for a bird.
> As long as his first and middle names are not Road and Kill


we call my Moms bunny, dinner sometimes


----------



## capsfan78

kvj21075 said:


> we call my Moms bunny, dinner sometimes



Not a huge rabbit fan, meat is greasy.


----------



## kvj21075

i wanna rabbit , maybe we will find one at the bookstore tonight


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i wanna rabbit , maybe we will find one at the bookstore tonight


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> btw honey bunny, im bringing the baby bird home tonight ) I've named him dinner






kvj21075 said:


> i wanna rabbit , maybe we will find one at the bookstore tonight


----------



## capsfan78

kvj21075 said:


> i wanna rabbit , maybe we will find one at the bookstore tonight



They don't sell rabbits at the sex shop.

You need to go next door to the Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Beta84

capsfan78 said:


> They don't sell rabbits at the sex shop.


----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## whome20603




----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


>


----------



## kvf21075

And I'd like to thank 4d for being so good to me this whole 8 months, and now we're about to get married, I'd also like to thank Kelb cuz she's hot, and to Kvj because without her there'd be no Kvf, Oh and thank you to all the little people...............


I win


----------



## 4d2008

kvf21075 said:


> And I'd like to thank 4d for being so good to me this whole 8 months, and now we're about to get married, I'd also like to thank Kelb cuz she's hot, and to Kvj because without her there'd be no Kvf, Oh and thank you to all the little people...............
> 
> 
> I win


WHO ARE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

kvf21075 said:


> And I'd like to thank 4d for being so good to me this whole 8 months, and now we're about to get married, I'd also like to thank Kelb cuz she's hot, and to Kvj because without her there'd be no Kvf, Oh and thank you to all the little people...............
> 
> 
> I win


ohhhhhhhhh i do love you, i mean me!


----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


> WHO ARE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



chants ***I'LL NEVER TELLL***


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> WHO ARE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



A very lame mpd.


----------



## kelb

kvf21075 said:


> And I'd like to thank 4d for being so good to me this whole 8 months, and now we're about to get married, I'd also like to thank Kelb cuz she's hot, and to Kvj because without her there'd be no Kvf, Oh and thank you to all the little people...............
> 
> 
> I win


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> A very lame mpd.


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> A very lame mpd.


Beta? :shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> Beta? :shrug:



My guess is dn90210


----------



## kvf21075

Black-Francis said:


> A very lame mpd.



aww I knew I could bring you out if i was around long enough? what it say partner?


----------



## Black-Francis

kvf21075 said:


> aww I knew I could bring you out if i was around long enough? what it say partner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65615



Top of the morning, asswipe!


----------



## kelb

kvf21075 said:


> aww I knew I could bring you out if i was around long enough? what it say partner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65615



Oh I got it now.. either Gypsy.. or HaxelIrisheyes.... my bet is hazel


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Top of the morning, asswipe!



Think if I use this as my siggy we will get in trouble ?  I love it


----------



## kvf21075

kelb said:


> Oh I got it now.. either Gypsy.. or HaxelIrisheyes.... my bet is hazel



I don't think she knows enough about me/us to be me/us


----------



## whome20603

*I love smilies *



4d2008 said:


> View attachment 65611



I still hate you. As a matter of fact, my MPD hates you too 

AND  if you don't care (I just wanted to use that smilie )


----------



## capsfan78

4d2008 said:


> WHO ARE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No one knows, and no one cares.


----------



## capsfan78

4d2008 said:


> WHO ARE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Does this mean I have to stalk two people now?


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> I still hate you. As a matter of fact, my MPD hates you too
> 
> AND  if you don't care (I just wanted to use that smilie )


----------



## 4d2008

capsfan78 said:


> Does this mean I have to stalk two people now?


 yes


----------



## kelb

Whats the difference between a redneck divorce and a tornado?


----------



## capsfan78

4d2008 said:


> yes



damn it WTF man.

At least I can kill two birds with one stone.



Hey, FBI guy who is reading this forum.  That is not a death threat, it's just a saying.  Don't call your buddies out to come and arrest me OK, thanks.


----------



## capsfan78

kelb said:


> Whats the difference between a redneck divorce and a tornado?



You don't have to deal with her BS anymore after the divorce.


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Whats the difference between a redneck divorce and a tornado?


----------



## 4d2008

capsfan78 said:


> damn it WTF man.
> 
> At least I can kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, FBI guy who is reading this forum. That is not a death threat, it's just a saying. Don't call your buddies out to come and arrest me OK, thanks.


----------



## kvf21075

capsfan78 said:


> Does this mean I have to stalk two people now?



I want to be stalked


----------



## capsfan78

kvf21075 said:


> I want to be stalked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65620



Hello brain child, your 1 of 2.


----------



## capsfan78

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 65619



Ever feel like someone is watching....


----------



## kelb

kelb said:


> Whats the difference between a redneck divorce and a tornado?



Nothing.. either way someones losing their trailer.



 THank you thank you!!!!


----------



## kvf21075

kelb said:


> Nothing.. either way someones losing their trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> THank you thank you!!!!





	

		
			
		

		
	
we're not worthy, we're not worthy


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Nothing.. either way someones losing their trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> THank you thank you!!!!


----------



## capsfan78

kelb said:


> Nothing.. either way someones losing their trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> THank you thank you!!!!


----------



## kvf21075

capsfan78 said:


>


----------



## whome20603

> 4d2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capsfan78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So, you two lost your trailers huh?


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> So, you two lost your trailers huh?


----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


>



It's okay the new condo is a lot nicer!


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kvf21075 said:


> It's okay the new condo is a lot nicer!


 huh?


muttdog said:


>


----------



## kvf21075

4d2008 said:


> huh?
> 
> View attachment 65624



condo, house, trailor egghhh there all the same


----------



## capsfan78

kvf21075 said:


> View attachment 65623





What, no one is left, I guess I'll take that one


----------



## capsfan78

whome20603 said:


> So, you two lost your trailers huh?



yea I did.  And I'm not going to get another one for you to rent, so you will have to find another place to live.


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> huh?
> 
> View attachment 65624


----------



## Black-Francis

kvf21075 said:


> condo, house, trailor egghhh* there* all the same



they're


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> they're


well I now know KVJ isnt lying to me... She would never spell that wrong.


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> they're



no big dummy? I love how some of us have special privileges


----------



## rich70




----------



## smdavis65

rich70 said:


>



 Hi Rich!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


>





smdavis65 said:


> Hi Rich!


stalker


----------



## kvj21075

damnit! if she/he/it is going to be my mpd, they need to know their ,to, too, and two, your, you're, and there, they're and ,their


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> stalker



 sensei


----------



## 4d2008

smdavis65 said:


> sensei


----------



## muttdog

kvj21075 said:


> damnit! if she/he/it is going to be my mpd, they need to know their ,to, too, and two, your, you're, and there, they're and ,their


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> stalker


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> *damnit*! if she/he/it is going to be my mpd, they need to know their ,to, too, and two, your, you're, and there, they're and ,their



d-a-m-m-i-t

damn it is 2 words.


----------



## smdavis65

kelb said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> no big dummy? I love how some of us have special privileges



laziness


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> laziness



 wow...


----------



## capsfan78

kvj21075 said:


> damnit! if she/he/it is going to be my mpd, they need to know their ,to, too, and two, your, you're, and there, they're and ,their



I hope you don't have the same requirements for your stalker.


----------



## kvj21075

capsfan78 said:


> I hope you don't have the same requirements for your stalker.


nope


----------



## capsfan78

kvj21075 said:


> nope



SWEET


----------



## smdavis65

capsfan78 said:


> SWEET


----------



## muttdog




----------



## kvf21075




----------



## capsfan78

kvf21075 said:


> View attachment 65635



HAHAHAHAHA
thats great


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvf21075 said:


> View attachment 65635


 

Are you the dragon?


----------



## kvf21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Are you the dragon?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvf21075 said:


> View attachment 65637


 

if you were the wizard you would be dead!  I was just keeping you alive for *4D*!!  He would miss you if you were dead.


----------



## kvf21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> if you were the wizard you would be dead!  I was just keeping you alive for *4D*!!  He would miss you if you were dead.



aww aren't you sweet!


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> if you were the wizard you would be dead!  I was just keeping you alive for *Mork*!!  He would miss you if you were dead.



:fixed:


----------



## kvf21075

muttdog said:


> :fixed:



 you are bad


----------



## muttdog

kvf21075 said:


> you are bad



<--------fixed that too.


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> <--------fixed that too.








and


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

*I*
*win!!!!*​


----------



## whome20603

this one time, at band camp...


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> *I*
> *win!!!!*​



 My man Mork the stalker wins!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> My man Mork the stalker wins!


 

Then where is he!!!


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Then where is he!!!



Probably stalking me.


----------



## Beta84




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

*I*
*win!!!!*​


----------



## kvf21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> *I*
> *win!!!!*​


----------



## capsfan78

kvf21075 said:


> View attachment 65651



You said you wouldn't post the movie we made on here...


----------



## kvf21075

capsfan78 said:


> You said you wouldn't post the movie we made on here...



oh shyt baby i'm sorry meet me in fight club i got the other ones


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## capsfan78

smdavis65 said:


> View attachment 65654



Stalk much


----------



## kvf21075

capsfan78 said:


> Stalk much


----------



## smdavis65

capsfan78 said:


> Stalk much



all the time...


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## smdavis65




----------



## muttdog




----------



## smdavis65

muttdog said:


>


----------



## muttdog

smdavis65 said:


> View attachment 65687



Dont be stalking me, thats 4d's job.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## muttdog

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## smdavis65

muttdog said:


>


----------



## toppick08

Hell if I know........:shrug:.


----------



## ovred




----------



## toppick08

Time to roll folks....have a good one.


----------



## Kittykat33

Morning everyone. Had such a GREAT weekend!! Can't wait to go back next year!!


----------



## kelb

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning everyone. Had such a GREAT weekend!! Can't wait to go back next year!!



I did too!!! I just cant remember why 

All I know is that this morning I woke up with a HUGE Headache, soaking wet clothes on the floor, mud all over the outside of my car and a wedding dress in my back seat. Could someone please explani this to me?!


----------



## Bonehead

kelb said:


> I did too!!! I just cant remember why
> 
> All I know is that this morning I woke up with a HUGE Headache, soaking wet clothes on the floor, mud all over the outside of my car and a wedding dress in my back seat. Could someone please explani this to me?!



Maybe an Oops ?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I did too!!! I just cant remember why
> 
> All I know is that this morning I woke up with a HUGE Headache, soaking wet clothes on the floor, mud all over the outside of my car and a wedding dress in my back seat. Could someone please explani this to me?!


 mud and wedding dress! 


your weekend was good cause i was in it


----------



## jwwb2000

A quiet home for once!  Now if I could only figure out how to get the pug to stop snoring at night


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> A quiet home for once!  Now if I could only figure out how to get the pug to stop snoring at night


i just smother 4d with a pillow :shrug: if that doesnt work i kick him off the bed and then put a pillow over his head


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> i just smother 4d with a pillow :shrug: if that doesnt work i kick him off the bed and then put a pillow over his head




Poor 4d


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I did too!!! I just cant remember why
> 
> All I know is that this morning I woke up with a HUGE Headache, soaking wet clothes on the floor, mud all over the outside of my car and a wedding dress in my back seat. Could someone please explani this to me?!



You forgot already that we got married? You are now Mrs. Rich70!!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> You forgot already that we got married? You are now Mrs. Rich70!!


 
 We got DIVORCED since you stood me up for the 3rd time!


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Poor 4d


poor 4d? poor me!!!!! lol im jk- his snoring actually doesnt bother me, now smdavis, i dont know how people sleep with him, he is friggin hilarious!


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> We got DIVORCED since you stood me up for the 3rd time!



is that why it says "Raincheck" under your name now?  how much is a raincheck worth when you start accumulating them?


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> is that why it says "Raincheck" under your name now?  how much is a raincheck worth when you start accumulating them?



OMG 


OOHHHHH BLLLAACCCKKKKKK FFRAAAANNNCCCIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSS

: flashing the bat light but it has black bars instead and the letters BF!!! :


----------



## muttdog




----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> Dont be stalking me, thats 4d's job.





kelb said:


> I did too!!! I just cant remember why
> 
> All I know is that this morning I woke up with a HUGE Headache, soaking wet clothes on the floor,* mud all over the outside of my car and a wedding dress in my back seat*. Could someone please explani this to me?!





kvj21075 said:


> mud and wedding dress!


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> OOHHHHH BLLLAACCCKKKKKK FFRAAAANNNCCCIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> : flashing the bat light but it has black bars instead and the letters BF!!! :


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


>



I wish someone  would make that picture for me.


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning everyone. Had such a GREAT weekend!! Can't wait to go back next year!!





4d2008 said:


>


----------



## tyky




----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I wish someone  would make that picture for me.



which picture?  I'm feeling :whome:


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> We got DIVORCED since you stood me up for the 3rd time!



What are you talking about? I did no such thing!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> which picture?  I'm feeling :whome:


pitcher of margarita?????


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> pitcher of margarita?????



ok it just got worse.  now i'm at :whomekelbkvj:^2  

what are we talking about?  am i supposed to know?


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> OOHHHHH BLLLAACCCKKKKKK FFRAAAANNNCCCIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> : flashing the bat light but it has black bars instead and the letters BF!!! :


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> What are you talking about? I did no such thing!!!!!!!


 Sat. Hate the toy... seabreeze.. ringing any bells?!



Beta84 said:


> ok it just got worse.  now i'm at :whomekelbkvj:^2
> 
> what are we talking about?  am i supposed to know?






Black-Francis said:


> View attachment 65732



You soooooo understand me!!  ♥♥♥


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Sat. Hate the toy... seabreeze.. ringing any bells?!



I said I might be able to go and you never called me Sat to tell me you were going. I had my daughter this weekend and I don't think she would have liked the band, not to mention they might have carded her too.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I said I might be able to go and you never called me Sat to tell me you were going. I had my daughter this weekend and I don't think she would have liked the band, not to mention they might have carded her too.


there were little kids there :shrug: and it wasnt a bad crowd.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> there were little kids there :shrug: and it wasnt a bad crowd.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> there were little kids there :shrug: and it wasnt a bad crowd.



it was outside onthe beach!


----------



## 4d2008

My knee is all cut up from my falling down dancing.... stupid dirt hill :angry:


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> it was outside onthe beach!


is that where we were?  But with u and 4d by my side it felt like heaven


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> My knee is all cut up from my falling down dancing.... stupid dirt hill :angry:




 Dave actually STOPPED singing to laugh at you 




kvj21075 said:


> is that where we were?  But with u and 4d by my side it felt like heaven





and my friend with the large tatas


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> there were little kids there :shrug: and it wasnt a bad crowd.





kelb said:


> it was outside onthe beach!



The ONE and ONLY time I took Mini Me to a bar scene to see a band, some drunk chick decided to grab for her since she was up with the lead singer.  I ended up knocking the chick on her @ss with one hand while grabbing Mini Me with the other


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Dave actually STOPPED singing to laugh at you


I know


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> The ONE and ONLY time I took Mini Me to a bar scene to see a band, some drunk chick decided to grab for her since she was up with the lead singer.  I ended up knocking the chick on her @ss with one hand while grabbing Mini Me with the other



Classy


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> The ONE and ONLY time I took Mini Me to a bar scene to see a band, some drunk chick decided to grab for her since she was up with the lead singer.  I ended up knocking the chick on her @ss with one hand while grabbing Mini Me with the other



::becauseurtrash::


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> ::becauseurwhitetrash::



:fixed:

You big dummy


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> You big dummy



...... at least you know....


----------



## 4d2008

I have a washing machine and entertainment center in my yard.... Im white trash


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> Classy



It was the last night for the place to be open and it was the last song for the band to play.  So Mini Me was in there a whole 5 minutes, not the entire night.  She just HAD to go say hello since she had gotten to meet the band at Park Rock Fest.

Since then, she has gotten to have a much better experience going to a concert at Sonar:  meeting the headlining band, getting to stand backstage and go up on stage with the headlining band.


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> It was the last night for the place to be open and it was the last song for the band to play.  So Mini Me was in there a whole 5 minutes, not the entire night.  She just HAD to go say hello since she had gotten to meet the band at Park Rock Fest.
> 
> Since then, she has gotten to have a much better experience going to a concert at Sonar:  meeting the headlining band, getting to stand backstage and go up on stage with the headlining band.



  

Don't you have another UTI to tend to?


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> Don't you have another UTI to tend to?



Nope.  All that is good these days, fukknut


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> It was the last night for the place to be open and it was the last song for the band to play.  So Mini Me was in there a whole 5 minutes, not the entire night.  She just HAD to go say hello since she had gotten to meet the band at Park Rock Fest.
> 
> Since then, she has gotten to have a much better experience going to a concert at Sonar:  meeting the headlining band, getting to stand backstage and go up on stage with the headlining band.



I meant the punching someone in the face ...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I have a washing machine and entertainment center in my yard.... Im white trash


and pink flamingoes


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> and pink flamingoes



I have a toilet in my garage.... I'll put it in your yard


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> and pink flamingoes


----------



## capsfan78

kelb said:


> I have a toilet in my garage.... I'll put it in your yard



I'm about to remodel my bathroom, I can put a tub, sink, toilet in your front yard


----------



## kvj21075

ogm we can have our own outside house!!!


----------



## 4d2008

we might need porta potties ya know for our party... its getting to be pretty big... hope no one has to poop  guys pee outside girls find a bush.


----------



## capsfan78

4d2008 said:


> we might need porta potties ya know for our party... its getting to be pretty big... hope no one has to poop  guys pee outside girls find a bush.



Hell, I was in the Marines for 8 years, I know what its like to poop in a field.  Just give me a roll of TP, and I'll be good.  And a shovel.


----------



## kvj21075

capsfan78 said:


> Hell, I was in the Marines for 8 years, I know what its like to poop in a field.  Just give me a roll of TP, and I'll be good.  And a shovel.


 tp, u use leaves or sticks!


----------



## kelb

capsfan78 said:


> Hell, I was in the Marines for 8 years, I know what its like to poop in a field.  Just give me a roll of TP, and I'll be good.  *And a shovel*.



atleast you are willing to pick it up!


----------



## kvj21075

i thought shovel was t dig  hole and cover it?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> tp, u use leaves or sticks!


 

make sure the leves are not posinous!!


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> View attachment 65732






kelb said:


>


I was really slow this morning!!  

slower than normal...


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> I meant the punching someone in the face ...



I didn't punch her in the face  

I pushed her down with one hand while grabbing mini me with the other.


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> I didn't punch her in the face
> 
> I pushed her down with one hand while grabbing mini me with the other.



OH my bad


----------



## capsfan78

kvj21075 said:


> i thought shovel was t dig  hole and cover it?



It is to dig a hole, and cover it.  


I also tried leaves and sticks.  But I ended up with poison Ivy and splinters, so I'll just stick with TP.


----------



## muttdog

Hey 4d, I WIN!!!!!


----------



## kelb

muttdog said:


> Hey 4d, I WIN!!!!!


----------



## tyky




----------



## smdavis65

kelb said:


> I did too!!! I just cant remember why
> 
> All I know is that this morning I woke up with a HUGE Headache, soaking wet clothes on the floor, mud all over the outside of my car and a wedding dress in my back seat. Could someone please explani this to me?!



Sure... You got drunk, fell into a puddle, got laid on your car, and accepted a marriage proposal then bought a dress and had your honeymoon in your car. duh...

YW...


----------



## Beta84

I bet I can find 1,000,000 people who hate the Steelers | Facebook

Awesome group for Steelers fans.  Oh wait...


----------



## 4d2008

We posted our Engagement pics 

So happy!!!!







oh, and I win.


----------



## muttdog




----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


>




Beat ya.


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> Beat ya.



Ok 4d, im not gonna play your silly little stalker games anymore. The only reason you stalk me is because you think I am  and you want some muttdog. So admit that to your self and we will all be happy people.


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> Ok 4d, im not gonna play your silly little stalker games anymore. The only reason you stalk me is because you think I am  and you want some muttdog. So admit that to your self and we will all be happy people.


I never denied it.... :shrug:

Wait, you ARE the one in your profile pic right?


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> I never denied it.... :shrug:
> 
> Wait, you ARE the one in your profile pic right?



Yea, but you have to guess which one.


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> Yea, but you have to guess which one.


:crossing fingers: I hope the blonde  

such a big mouth you have


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> :crossing fingers: I hope the blonde
> 
> such a big mouth you have



Sorry wrong one.


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> Sorry wrong one.


Well I hope you know how to keep those teeth in then.


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> Well I hope you know how to keep those teeth in then.



I can hook you up with the other one if you want.


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> I can hook you up with the other one if you want.




Its ok, I just stalk... No touchy...

I keep KVJ/F around for the touchy parts


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> Its ok, I just stalk... No touchy...
> 
> *I keep KVJ/F around for the touchy parts *



You too?


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> You too?


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


>



Shes gonna smack me for that one isnt she?


----------



## kvj21075

muttdog said:


> You too?





OUR SECRET!!!


----------



## kvj21075

muttdog said:


> Shes gonna smack me for that one isnt she?


omg lol- swear i didnt see that yet


----------



## muttdog

kvj21075 said:


> OUR SECRET!!!



Im sorry, I wont tell anymore.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> omg lol- swear i didnt see that yet


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> I bet I can find 1,000,000 people who hate the Steelers | Facebook
> 
> Awesome group for Steelers fans.  Oh wait...


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## tyky




----------



## 4d2008

Im tired


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Im tired



Your pics are too funny, they turned out great!  Even better that you can see both of your personalities


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> Your pics are too funny, they turned out great!  Even better that you can see both of your personalities


 


wait a min.... they are my pics too!!!


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> Your pics are too funny, they turned out great! Even better that you can see both of your personalities


Loved having them done 

Many Thanks to Rak'm.


----------



## kvj21075

yes, he is awesome, and even tho i was nervous and tense as hell, he made me feel as comfortable as possible, even if he had to make fart noises , and many thanks to KelB too for all the wonderful help, fondling and butt pics we got of her


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> wait a min.... they are my pics too!!!



well you made them beautiful!


----------



## kvj21075

me, me, me, i, i, i,


----------



## capsfan78

Morning everyone


----------



## GypsyQueen

I win.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> I win.


----------



## Black-Francis

GypsyQueen said:


> I win.



Did your kvf account get banned?


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Did your kvf account get banned?


  no more KVF!!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


>







Black-Francis said:


> Did your kvf account get banned?



Yup. 



kvj21075 said:


> no more KVF!!!!


Hey lover.


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> Hey lover.


Where you been hot pants  are you and Wolf coming by July 11th?


----------



## kelb

*Hey BF*

I'ma winna winna chicken Dinna


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> Where you been hot pants  are you and Wolf coming by July 11th?



okay, ive been out of the loop, what time and where again?
  I forgot i made plans with bestie that day.


----------



## GypsyQueen

kelb said:


> I'ma winna winna chicken Dinna



Hey Hottie McHotterson!


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> okay, ive been out of the loop, what time and where again?
> I forgot i made plans with bestie that day.


4d........ send her linkie!

and its going to be from like 3 or 4 till...... really late. so u can and WILL make it!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> 4d........ send her linkie!
> 
> and its going to be from like 3 or 4 till...... really late. so u can and WILL make it!


not sending her anything... its in 2 different forums PLUS she already RSVPd so she will be there.


----------



## kelb

GypsyQueen said:


> Hey Hottie McHotterson!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> I'ma winna winna chicken Dinna



What's your prize?


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> What's your prize?



I was going to say the pride of just being smart... turns out... the hamster will be the death of that pride


----------



## GypsyQueen

kvj21075 said:


> 4d........ send her linkie!
> 
> and its going to be from like 3 or 4 till...... really late. so u can and WILL make it!



Okay i can probably be there earlier in the night but cant stay late.  It my best friend's 4th of july party, she has been planning it for ever.  That starts a 2 but i can be late.    is this the one where we bring a bottle of liquor?


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> Okay i can probably be there earlier in the night but cant stay late. It my best friend's 4th of july party, she has been planning it for ever. That starts a 2 but i can be late.  is this the one where we bring a bottle of liquor?


Its the 11th not the 4th.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Its the 11th not the 4th.


im hoping her friends party is the 11th and shes just not a big huge dummy!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> I was going to say the pride of just being smart... turns out... the hamster will be the death of that pride


----------



## GypsyQueen

4d2008 said:


> not sending her anything... its in 2 different forums PLUS she already RSVPd so she will be there.



 ahotjoo



4d2008 said:


> Its the 11th not the 4th.



its on the 11th.....





OR


What?! the 4th of July isnt on the 1th of July. What?!  omg, my whole world just came crashing down.


----------



## 4d2008

GypsyQueen said:


> ahotjoo


I know


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> *ahotjoo*



you rang?


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> you rang?


omg i was thinknig the same thing!!! where is beta?!?!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> omg i was thinknig the same thing!!! where is beta?!?!







anyone doin Chef's tonight by chance?


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> anyone doin Chef's tonight by chance?


crap, forgot about that. have plans but if they fall through ill text you.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> crap, forgot about that. have plans but if they fall through ill text you.



i'm a backup option?  

what about you kelb??


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> what about you kelb??



She's in the trunk of my car at the moment, good buddy!


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> She's in the trunk of my car at the moment, good buddy!



how could you do such a thing to the wonderful kelb???


----------



## ovred




----------



## Bonehead

ovred said:


>



Morning Red how goes it ?


----------



## 4d2008

Today over with yet?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Today over with yet?



gettin close!  or not


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> gettin close! or not


damn.


----------



## capsfan78

4d2008 said:


> Today over with yet?



Wish today was over


----------



## kvj21075

i like today  shopping tonight!!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## 4d2008

Rock Band by myself tonight


----------



## jwwb2000

almost the weekend!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> Rock Band by myself tonight


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


>



vairarjooverkeeng

ok that was horrible 



4d2008 said:


> Rock Band by myself tonight



  don't you know what tonight is!  maybe u can make a guest appearance


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> don't you know what tonight is! maybe u can make a guest appearance


And listen to the smart ass comments all night? 


We will see...


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i like today  shopping tonight!!!!





are we actually purchasing tonight?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> And listen to the smart ass comments all night?
> 
> 
> We will see...



Bacon and dn's smartass comments are why I like them!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> are we actually purchasing tonight?


uhmmmm if you guys find something u like better than that linkie i sent u guys and u want to. but u dont need to i dont think.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> Bacon and dn's smartass comments are why I like them!


 me too


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> uhmmmm if you guys find something u like better than that linkie i sent u guys and u want to. but u dont need to i dont think.



so are we ordering online?


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> so are we ordering online?



Can I order you online?  If so I'll take an order of kelb with a side of fries and a Sprite.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> so are we ordering online?


well.... i guess that depends on what we find tonight


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> Can I order you online?  If so I'll take an order of kelb with a side of fries and a Sprite.


you dont have enoguh money for her  and if u did youre too jewish to spend it :teehee:


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> you dont have enoguh money for her  and if u did youre too jewish to spend it :teehee:



you have no idea how much money I have


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> you dont have enoguh money for her  and if u did youre too jewish to spend it :teehee:



he bought his GF a coach purse :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> he bought his GF a coach purse :shrug:


Beta's hand carries a couach purse


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> he bought his GF a coach purse :shrug:



and diamond stuff    jews like their diamonds


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> he bought his GF a coach purse :shrug:


In New York on the street corner 

Ill buy you 20 of em if thats all you want


----------



## tyky




----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> In New York on the street corner
> 
> Ill buy you 20 of em if thats all you want



why did you give away my secret???  

i bought a couple of sweet watches on Canal Street too!  Tag Heuer and Frank Mueller!  bling bliiiing


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> Can I order you online?  If so I'll take an order of kelb with a side of fries and a Sprite.



We are all out of kelb, ya douchebag.....but we have some left over kris.....interested?


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> We are all out of kelb, ya douchebag.....but we have some left over kris.....interested?


please tell me how would u run out of that? Cause Ive been tryign to get rid of that for awhile.


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> We are all out of kelb, ya douchebag.....but we have some left over kris.....interested?


no thanks 

are we out of kelb because she's stuck in a trunk or back room somewhere?  



kvj21075 said:


> please tell me how would u run out of that? Cause Ive been tryign to get rid of that for awhile.



maybe it'll go stale?


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> no thanks
> 
> are we out of kelb because she's stuck in a trunk or back room somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it'll go stale?


is that why it smells of fish?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> is that why it smells of fish?



most of them must be stale then


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> please tell me how would u run out of that? Cause Ive been tryign to get rid of that for awhile.






Beta84 said:


> no thanks
> 
> are we out of kelb because she's stuck in a trunk or back room somewhere?


Dunkie Dunkie.. wus in da trunkie


kvj21075 said:


> is that why it smells of fish?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Dunkie Dunkie.. wus in da trunkie


They were talking about Kris not you :whome:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> They were talking about Kris not you :whome:


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Dunkie Dunkie.. wus in da trunkie



Dunkie Dunkie, Kelb's in my trunkie.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


>



...


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> ...


how could you be anything less than perfect?


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> how could you be anything less than perfect?



She is missing one piece of the puzzle to become perfect.....


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> She is missing one piece of the puzzle to become perfect.....


a cream cheese package for me?????


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> She is missing one piece of the puzzle to become perfect.....


Pearl Necklace from you


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> a cream cheese package for me?????



 dumb dumb


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> She is missing one piece of the puzzle to become perfect.....



you as her man?


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> Pearl Necklace from you



 I didn't say it!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> dumb dumb


 not dumb! im just hungry!


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> I didn't say it!


and a Dirty Sanchez from me


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> and a Dirty Sanchez from me


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


>


----------



## muttdog




----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


>


how youuu doin


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> how youuu doin



The same, hate my job, chvygirl is grumpy cause rich isnt here yet so no  for her, and Ill be glad when its 5. How about you?


----------



## GypsyQueen

Im so tired.


I didnt get a link btw.


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> The same, hate my job, chvygirl is grumpy cause rich isnt here yet so no  for her, and Ill be glad when its 5. How about you?





GypsyQueen said:


> Im so tired.
> 
> 
> I didnt get a link btw.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> The same, hate my job, chvygirl is grumpy cause rich isnt here yet so no  for her, and Ill be glad when its 5. How about you?


 


I could care less if rich was here or not.


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I could care less if rich was here or not.


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I could care less if rich was here or not.



I rest my case.....she is grumpy.


----------



## 4d2008

GQ Link sent.


----------



## kvj21075

pming linkie


----------



## kvj21075

nevermind- he beat me .... to it... he beat me to it, he never beats me........


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> pming linkie


I just said I sent it.


----------



## whome20603




----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


>


did you ever talk to your person about the "toy" party?


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


>



Always remember you're unique, just like everyone else.


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Always remember you're unique, just like everyone else.



Absolutely and thank you for noticing


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Absolutely and thank you for noticing



How could I not notice the beauty of whome?


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> Absolutely and thank you for noticing


you just ignored me


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> How could I not notice the beauty of whome?


Kelb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> you just ignored me



She likes to play "favorites".......


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> Kelb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> She likes to play "favorites".......


maybe she really does have me on iggy


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> maybe she really does have me on iggy



What? I didn't hear you! I have you on iggy.....


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> What? I didn't hear you! I have you on iggy.....


dammit!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> maybe she really does have me on iggy




here BF- so u can see!


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> did you ever talk to your person about the "toy" party?



Actually, I haven't heard back from her and forgot to follow up. I'll see what I can find out for you.



Black-Francis said:


> How could I not notice the beauty of whome?



Thanks BF 



4d2008 said:


> you just ignored me



Aww, I'm sorry 



4d2008 said:


> maybe she really does have me on iggy



Why would I have you on ignore?


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> here BF- so u can see!



Oh cool.....Yeah, maybe you are right 4d.


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Oh cool.....Yeah, maybe you are right 4d.


B.F. eats kelbs douche.


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> B.F. eats kelbs douche.



Now, you really are on iggy!


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Now, you really are on iggy!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Now, you really are on iggy!





4d2008 said:


> stfu you ****** **** ******



 not nice 4d!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> not nice 4d!


:shrug:


----------



## whome20603

4d ignored me


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> 4d ignored me




Did it on purpose. 



thanks yes please let us know what you find out.


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> 4d ignored me


so 4d can see


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> so 4d can see


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> Kelb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Black-Francis said:


> :shrug:



I guess my day could get worse


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I guess my day could get worse


man your butt looks bigger than normal today....


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> man your butt looks bigger than normal today....




Must be getting *FAT*


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> man your butt looks bigger than normal today....





4d2008 said:


> Must be getting *FAT*


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Must be getting *FAT*


im glad we arent riding in the same car tonight, i dont think my car can support her butt


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


I really hope thats diet water.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> im glad we arent riding in the same car tonight, i dont think my car can support her butt


well here is my .02c   


At this rate of her gaining I really think she should wait on getting a dress.. Im mean come on.... She will never fit in it by the time we get married.


----------



## kelb

funny i have on a tight shirt and a knee length fitted skirt and my a ss looks HUGE in it.. so its a good day for fat a ss jokes!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> funny i have on a tight shirt and a knee length fited skirt and my a ss looks HUGE in it.. so its a good day for fat a ss jokes!




I love fat as s joke day!!!


----------



## 4d2008

<------- Kelb with shirt off


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I love fat as s joke day!!!



I smell a fat as s thread coming on


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I smell a fat as s thread coming on


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> funny i have on a tight shirt and a knee length fitted skirt and my a ss looks HUGE in it.. so its a good day for fat a ss jokes!


 i  your ass!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I smell a fat as s thread coming on


believe me u do not want to smell his fat a ss


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> View attachment 65837


get your humping dogs outta here!!! i was winning!!!! and get back to work


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> get your humping dogs outta here!!! i was winning!!!! and get back to work


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## GypsyQueen

Thanks for the link!  



My feet itch.


----------



## tyky

GypsyQueen said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> 
> 
> My feet itch.



scratch em


----------



## GypsyQueen

tyky said:


> scratch em




Ive stratched them raw raw. i went 4 wheeling and then stopped at a beach later at night and the bug bite like a father effer.


----------



## muttdog

Im eating tuna that I packed in my lunch all by myself cause i dont get confused by the blue and yellow makes green seal on the sandwich bags like some other people do.

ps- I win!


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## Betalover

where is my Beta


----------



## Beta84

Betalover said:


> where is my Beta


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky

ovred said:


>


----------



## toppick08

Gemini  -  July 2, 2009

If you find that you are not necessarily thinking like the rest of the group, do not panic, dear Gemini. In fact, this is probably a good thing. By going along with the crowd, you may be expected to act a certain way in certain situations, and then pretty soon you are living like a marionette strung up to a couple of sticks, manipulated by an unknown hand. Think for yourself at all times.


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

LONG WEEKEND AND A LITTLE GET AWAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beta84

weekend is almost here!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Beta84 said:


> weekend is almost here!


 

almost is not close enough


Mutt and Rich get a 3 day weekend!  and I want one too


----------



## Gtmustang88

I will be out of here by lunch time to start my long weekend


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Gtmustang88 said:


> I will be out of here by lunch time to start my long weekend


 


did you ever get your cake from KittyKat?


----------



## Gtmustang88

ImAChvyGirl said:


> did you ever get your cake from KittyKat?



no I have not seen her since i have been home.


----------



## Beta84

ImAChvyGirl said:


> almost is not close enough
> 
> 
> Mutt and Rich get a 3 day weekend!  and I want one too



kill Rich, take his place, and you'll get a 3 day weekend (if not more!)


Disclaimer: Should you be arrested for the murder of Rich and you're given more than a 3 day weekend, I am NOT to be held responsible!


----------



## Irish_Eyes

7 am should be illegal... God, what was my boss thinking putting me on dayshift?


----------



## 4d2008

Irish_Eyes said:


> 7 am should be illegal... God, what was my boss thinking putting me on dayshift?


7 am  Thats me sleeping in 


(actually it use to be, now a days I can sleep till 10 some times)


----------



## Gtmustang88

4d2008 said:


> 7 am  Thats me sleeping in



^+1. I am up at 4


----------



## Beta84

Irish_Eyes said:


> 7 am should be illegal... God, what was my boss thinking putting me on dayshift?


welcome to a real work schedule!!!



4d2008 said:


> 7 am  Thats me sleeping in
> 
> 
> (actually it use to be, now a days I can sleep till 10 some times)



kvj wears you out!!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> kvj wears you out!!


I know!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoof_Hearted




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Beta84 said:


> kill Rich, take his place, and you'll get a 3 day weekend (if not more!)
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: Should you be arrested for the murder of Rich and you're given more than a 3 day weekend, I am NOT to be held responsible!


 


I will keep that in mind. thanks!!


----------



## Irish_Eyes

Beta84 said:


> welcome to a real work schedule!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw this crap. I'm so glad I only have to do this for two days, then its back to not coming in until noon or 1 pm
Click to expand...


----------



## Beta84

Irish_Eyes said:


> Beta84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to a real work schedule!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw this crap. I'm so glad I only have to do this for two days, then its back to not coming in until noon or 1 pm
Click to expand...


must be nice to sleep in!  cept then you leave at crappy hours!


----------



## Kittykat33

Good morning all.............I so can't wait until tomorrow-I have a SPA day!!!!


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> no I have not seen her since i have been home.



And who's fault is that?????? 
I am trying to set something up for Dude before he moves


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> And who's fault is that??????
> I am trying to set something up for Dude before he moves



Your fault like usual. I am moving too!


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> Your fault like usual. I am moving too!



It is soooooooo not my fault!!!!! Yeah but he is moving far away not an hour away


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> It is soooooooo not my fault!!!!! Yeah but he is moving far away not an hour away



But I already said its ur fault. I could be moving 3000 miles away in the near future... I see how it is. I will just leave and tell no one


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> But I already said its ur fault. I could be moving 3000 miles away in the near future... I see how it is. I will just leave and tell no one



Oh whatever!!!! I swear I am always like the party planner or something! haha
What are you doing this weekend??


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Oh whatever!!!! I swear I am always like the party planner or something! haha
> What are you doing this weekend??



I will be up around annapolis and northern VA most of the weekend starting tomorrow. and yourself?


----------



## Irish_Eyes

Beta84 said:


> must be nice to sleep in!  cept then you leave at crappy hours!



I'd rather sleep in and leave late than come in early and be a zombie all day. Thank god I don't have the baby this weekend... I have every intention of sleeping as soon as I walk in the door this afternoon.


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> I will be up around annapolis and northern VA most of the weekend starting tomorrow. and yourself?



Tomorrow is my spa day and then drinks with the guys at my house. Saturday is the BIG 4th of July party at friends house. I was thinking if I can sneak away on Sunday maybe we can go out for a drink or something??


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> almost is not close enough
> 
> 
> Mutt and Rich get a 3 day weekend!  and I want one too





Kittykat33 said:


> Good morning all.............I so can't wait until tomorrow-I have a SPA day!!!!





Beta84 said:


> kill Rich, take his place, and you'll get a 3 day weekend (if not more!)
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: Should you be arrested for the murder of Rich and you're given more than a 3 day weekend, I am NOT to be held responsible!


not her hunny bunny.


4d2008 said:


> 7 am  Thats me sleeping in
> 
> 
> (actually it use to be, now a days I can sleep till 10 some times)


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> not her hunny bunny.



Hey there!!!!


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there!!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there!!!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Defending your woman I see.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Defending your woman I see.



or just smacking you around...


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> or just smacking you around...



 You gonna be around for football season this year?


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> You gonna be around for football season this year?



yup I am moving to annapolis in a few weeks though.


----------



## MrZ06

Gtmustang88 said:


> yup I am moving to annapolis in a few weeks though.



That stinks.  I'm gona miss you.


----------



## muttdog

MrZ06 said:


> That stinks.  I'm gona miss you.



Awww...GT someone loves you.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


>



 boy don't start with me!!!!


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> Awww...GT someone loves you.


----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


> Awww...GT someone loves you.


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Awwwwwwww


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Awwwwwwww


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> boy don't start with me!!!!



And what will you do about it?!?!?


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> And what will you do about it?!?!?



She'll take her  and you with them.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> She'll take her  and you with them.


----------



## muttdog




----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


>



 wake up there buddy.


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


> wake up there buddy.



Stuck here till 9:00 tonight, allready bored off my arse.


----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


> Stuck here till 9:00 tonight, allready bored off my arse.



that sucks. I left work at 1. Gonna eat some dinner, then go to the gym. I will probably be asleep before u get off work. haha


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


> that sucks. I left work at 1. Gonna eat some dinner, then go to the gym. I will probably be asleep before u get off work. haha


----------



## muttdog

Led Zeppelin.....Kashmir


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> Stuck here till 9:00 tonight, allready bored off my arse.



That sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> That sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You worked here, you know our managment staff and their wet dream ideas.


----------



## ovred




----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## muttdog

ovred said:


>





ImAChvyGirl said:


>


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


>


 

what is the  for?  I didn't do nothing to you  yet.


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> what is the  for?  *I dont do anything * yet.



You said it, not me.


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog

ovred said:


>



please tell me its 5:00 so i can go home.


----------



## ovred

muttdog said:


> please tell me its 5:00 so i can go home.



It's 5:00pm...go home.


----------



## tyky




----------



## smdavis65




----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> View attachment 66011



are you coming to the cornhole tourney?


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> are you coming to the cornhole tourney?



When is it?


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> When is it?



details in the Woodlands


----------



## ovred




----------



## getbent

ovred said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## toppick08

out the door.....later folks.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## whome20603




----------



## Beta84




----------



## Beta84

Apparently whome had a good weekend


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> Apparently whome had a good weekend



Sho nuff did 

Ever heard of Shock Top beer? Yeah, me either  It's a White Belgian beer and it sold like crazy, people couldn't get enough. Looked like Blue Moon to me. I ran out of that, went through 2 kegs of Bud Light, sold almost all of the Corona (2 cases), Corona Light (1 case) and Coors Light (4 cases). Heineken's the only one I didn't sell much of, maybe half a case.


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Sho nuff did
> 
> Ever heard of Shock Top beer? Yeah, me either  It's a White Belgian beer and it sold like crazy, people couldn't get enough. Looked like Blue Moon to me. I ran out of that, went through 2 kegs of Bud Light, sold almost all of the Corona (2 cases), Corona Light (1 case) and Coors Light (4 cases). Heineken's the only one I didn't sell much of, maybe half a case.



shocktop


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> shocktop


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> shocktop



Really? I never heard of it before. Then again, you do work at a bar...duh. Did ya have a good 4th?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


any plans this week???


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Really? I never heard of it before. Then again, you do work at a bar...duh. Did ya have a good 4th?



I did! I learned a new drink too!!! I cant wait tobring it on the 11th!!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

5 days until  

I can't wait to see this fight!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> any plans this week???



I have class tonight... then I'm not sure


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I did! I learned a new drink too!!! I cant wait tobring it on the 11th!!!!


yay


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I did! I learned a new drink too!!! I cant wait tobring it on the 11th!!!!



What's in it, or what kind of drink is it? I need a new one to love


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> What's in it, or what kind of drink is it? I need a new one to love



OK ... it Iced tea flavored Vodka mixed with lemonaid!

HOLY CRAP its good!! Best mixed  drink I have ever had.


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> What's in it, or what kind of drink is it? I need a new one to love


you can love me


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> OK ... it Iced tea flavored Vodka mixed with lemonaid!
> 
> HOLY CRAP its good!! Best mixed  drink I have ever had.



I guess if it’s ice cold it’d be good, like ice tea with lemon. I don’t like lemon in my tea though 

My roomie LOVES Ice Picks, ice tea with vodka…he puts sugar in it too.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> OK ... it Iced tea flavored Vodka mixed with* lemonaid*!
> 
> HOLY CRAP its good!! Best mixed  drink I have ever had.



l-e-m-o-n-a-d-e ..........


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> I guess if it’s ice cold it’d be good, like ice tea with lemon. I don’t like lemon in my tea though
> 
> My roomie LOVES Ice Picks, ice tea with vodka…he puts sugar in it too.


I dont like lemon in my tea either.. but this is...REFRESHING!

are you coming on sat?


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> l-e-m-o-n-a-d-e ..........



Wel gude mrnin 2U 2...


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> l-e-m-o-n-a-d-e ..........



holy crap.. Your AV


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> holy crap.. Your AV



I like dogs, dogs are cool, I got two!


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> I dont like lemon in my tea either.. but this is...REFRESHING!
> 
> are you coming on sat?




You should try this recipe:

Fill glass with ice
pour 2 oz vodka 
fill glass just to 3/4 full with Turkey Hill Lemonade
top off glass with ginger ale

Stir and enjoy


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> you can love me



I do...in your pants!!!! 


Hehe, kidding. Man I'm feeling really goofy today. Maybe it's the Starbuck's high I'm on, haven't had it in awhile and now I'm all  (but with a smile, so a smiling twitch )


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I dont like lemon in my tea either.. but this is...REFRESHING!
> 
> are you coming on sat?


C-U-M-M-I-N-G  you big dummy!!!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> I do...in your pants!!!!
> 
> 
> Hehe, kidding. Man I'm feeling really goofy today. Maybe it's the Starbuck's high I'm on, haven't had it in awhile and now I'm all  (but with a smile, so a smiling twitch )


oooowuh im picturing you twitching with some teased hair


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> You should try this recipe:
> 
> Fill glass with ice
> pour 2 oz vodka
> fill glass just to 3/4 full with Turkey Hill Lemonade
> top off glass with ginger ale
> 
> Stir and enjoy







whome20603 said:


> I do...in your pants!!!!
> 
> 
> Hehe, kidding. Man I'm feeling really goofy today. Maybe it's the Starbuck's high I'm on, haven't had it in awhile and now I'm all  (but with a smile, so a smiling twitch )



Dunkie?


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Dunkie?


----------



## jwwb2000

kelb said:


> Dunkie?



Oh and "if" you wanted to make it a little sweeter, just add a splash or two of grenadine.


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I dont like lemon in my tea either.. but this is...REFRESHING!
> 
> _are you coming on sat?_



Where? Either way, I can't go..."Pharrell" plays softball with his job and it's playoff time.


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> oooowuh im picturing you twitching with some teased hair







kelb said:


> Dunkie?



I'm gonna pay for this, I know...what's "dunkie"?


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Where? Either way, I can't go..."Pharrell" plays softball with his job and it's playoff time.


and why cant u come? did u ever accept me on myspace? or did u "not see the request"


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> I'm gonna pay for this, I know...what's "dunkie"?


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> and why cant u come? did u ever accept me on myspace? or did u *"not see the request"*





No I saw it, I got distracted so I didn't accept you yet. My roomie called cuz he got pulled over and needed a ride back home (loooong story). I forgot what I was doing online and when I came home I uploaded new pics and signed off. I brought my laptop today cuz I was gonna send my girl a few pics but nobody's has a wireless connection (or router, whatever it's called) for me to connect to. I was also gonna sneak on MySpace (cuz we're blocked at work, hehe)


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> :
> 
> 
> I'm gonna pay for this, I know...what's "dunkie"?


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


>



Okay fine, laugh. It's funny, I guess. You're not helping though 

What is it?


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> No I saw it, I got distracted so I didn't accept you yet. My roomie called cuz he got pulled over and needed a ride back home (loooong story). I forgot what I was doing online and when I came home I uploaded new pics and signed off. I brought my laptop today cuz I was gonna send my girl a few pics but nobody's has a wireless connection (or router, whatever it's called) for me to connect to. I was also gonna sneak on MySpace (cuz we're blocked at work, hehe)


someone sounds guilty


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


>



Bastages...


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Okay fine, laugh. It's funny, I guess. You're not helping though
> 
> What is it?



I will bump the thread in FC.....Go find out!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> someone sounds guilty



Guilty of what?


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Guilty of what?


of being so pretty


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> of being so pretty





BUTT I love it


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> 5 days until
> 
> I can't wait to see this fight!!


oh you're coming?  then won't you actually be doing the fighting?  The rest of us will be watching 



whome20603 said:


> I do...in your pants!!!!
> 
> 
> Hehe, kidding. Man I'm feeling really goofy today. Maybe it's the Starbuck's high I'm on, haven't had it in awhile and now I'm all  (but with a smile, so a smiling twitch )


 

yeah you are goofy today but that's not new, ya dig?


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> oh you're coming?  then won't you actually be doing the fighting?  The rest of us will be watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you are goofy today but that's not new, ya dig?


i thought u were coming to our engagement party


----------



## Betalover

Beta84 said:


> oh you're coming?  then won't you actually be doing the fighting?  The rest of us will be watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you are goofy today but that's not new, ya dig?


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> yeah you are goofy today but that's not new, ya dig?



Fo shizzle dawg



kvj21075 said:


> i thought u were coming to our engagement party



Crap, that's what Kelb was talking about. Sorry...I forgot what day your engagement party was. Have fun!!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i thought u were coming to our engagement party



that's where I was talking about, hence jwwb fighting.  
of course I will be there 



Betalover said:


>


  it was fun having you in my tent this weekend 



whome20603 said:


> Fo shizzle dawg


you amuse me


----------



## Kittykat33

Morning all!!! I am packing for my vacation!! We don't leave until early Saturday, but I have never packed for a baby, so I am getting ahead start!!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> that's where I was talking about, hence jwwb fighting.
> of course I will be there
> 
> 
> it was fun having you in my tent this weekend
> 
> 
> you amuse me


 JWWB will not be at the engagement party.


----------



## kvj21075

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all!!! I am packing for my vacation!! We don't leave until early Saturday, but I have never packed for a baby, so I am getting ahead start!!


i gave 4d a head start and finish last night  teehee


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> that's where I was talking about, hence jwwb fighting.
> of course I will be there
> 
> 
> it was fun having you in my tent this weekend
> 
> 
> you amuse me





kvj21075 said:


> JWWB will not be at the engagement party.



RRRAARRRRRRR  (cat fight)


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all!!! I am packing for my vacation!! We don't leave until early Saturday, but I have never packed for a baby, so I am getting ahead start!!



Where are you going? You're going to miss Big Brother this Thursday


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> JWWB will not be at the engagement party.



No, Wendy the Wicked Witch?........


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> No, Wendy the Wicked Witch?........


 this was already discussed in another thread


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> JWWB will not be at the engagement party.



I know.  I was making a bad joke.  i Iz sawry


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> I know.  I was making a bad joke.  i Iz sawry



Dawg, don't jack wit my homie KV. I'm tellin you right now, we iz gonna have a problem


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Dawg, don't jack wit my homie KV. I'm tellin you right now, we iz gonna have a problem



Were you at Chili's Saturday afternoon?


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> Where are you going? You're going to miss Big Brother this Thursday



We don't leave until Saturday, we are going to NC for a week. Believe me I will be watching it on vacation. The house we are staying in has 5 tv's, so I will find a quite place to watch it!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Dawg, don't jack wit my homie KV. I'm tellin you right now, we iz gonna have a problem



for my punishment, u should send that hot chica friend of yours over to spank me!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> for my punishment, u should send that hot chica friend of yours over to spank me!



 @ your AV


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Were you at Chili's Saturday afternoon?



Yup, with my bro, SIL & friend 

I didn't see you.



Kittykat33 said:


> We don't leave until Saturday, we are going to NC for a week. Believe me I will be watching it on vacation. The house we are staying in has 5 tv's, so I will find a quite place to watch it!! I can't wait!!



Well have fun chick. I'm excited. I've already called the living room tv 



Beta84 said:


> for my punishment, u should send that hot chica friend of yours over to spank me!



I'll see what I can arrange


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> I'll see what I can arrange


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Yup, with my bro, SIL & friend
> 
> I didn't see you.


I saw you when I was leaving. I wasn't sure if it was you so I didn't say anything.


----------



## Kittykat33

Well have fun chick. I'm excited. I've already called the living room tv 


Oh we will!!! I can't wait to take baby girl on the beach for the first time!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> that's where I was talking about, hence jwwb fighting.
> of course I will be there
> 
> 
> it was fun having you in my tent this weekend
> 
> 
> you amuse me




You 

I'm talking about the UFC 100 fight.


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> I saw you when I was leaving. I wasn't sure if it was you so I didn't say anything.



Oh, well 



Kittykat33 said:


> Oh we will!!! I can't wait to take baby girl on the beach for the first time!!!



I bet she's going to be sooooo cute! Take lots of pictures and have fun


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> You
> 
> I'm talking about the UFC 100 fight.



i'm aware.  read the part where i said it was a joke


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> i'm aware.  read the part where i said it was a joke



Yea JWWB, who's a  now?! 


I'm sorry, I don't know where that came from


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Yea JWWB, who's a  now?!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know where that came from


----------



## DymePiece

everyone!


----------



## kvj21075

DymePiece said:


> everyone!


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> i'm aware.  read the part where i said it was a joke



wasn't a funny joke....



whome20603 said:


> Yea JWWB, who's a  now?!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know where that came from


----------



## ovred




----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> wasn't a funny joke....


you make bad jokes all the time.  i don't complain!




hi everyone


----------



## 4d2008

lets see what today brings to this happy land full of peace and love for all we call SOMD.com


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> lets see what today brings to this happy land full of peace and love for all we call SOMD.com



i love you mannn!    (but you're not getting my Bud Light!)


----------



## toppick08

Later, freaks....make it a good one.


----------



## whome20603

Mornin'


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Mornin'



hey gangsta!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> i love you mannn!  (but you're not getting my Bud Light!)


I dont want a bud light :shrug:


toppick08 said:


> Later, freaks....make it a good one.





whome20603 said:


> Mornin'


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


>



Hey 4d


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Hey 4d


off my man


----------



## jwwb2000

:


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> off my man


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


>


all this time i thought you wanted me  you were just using me to get closer to my man


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> all this time i thought you wanted me  you were just using me to get closer to my man



Nah, I used him this morning to get close to you and clearly it's working


----------



## muttdog




----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Nah, I used him this morning to get close to you and clearly it's working


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


>



buenos dias


----------



## muttdog

whome20603 said:


> buenos dias



ummm....yea.......back at ya........hey whome.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

i win!!!!


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> i win!!!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

ftw


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> ftw



Hey J


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


> ftw





Kittykat33 said:


> Hey J


----------



## Don_Keypunsh

Howdy!!!


----------



## MrZ06

yo,yo.  I'm not a flipin yo yo.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey J





muttdog said:


>


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog

New day new posts.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d wins!!!


----------



## kelb

ImAChvyGirl said:


> 4d wins!!!



WTG 4D


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> 4d wins!!!





kelb said:


> WTG 4D



4d is not here, he is still upset over mj's death. Leave him be while his hero is laid to rest.


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## Kittykat33

morning all


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> morning all



Hey momma.


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> morning all


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> Hey momma.



Hey there! How are you doing?


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


>



Hey there!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> morning all


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Hey J-how are you doing??


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey J-how are you doing??



Good, just busy. Still trying to finalize my move, and I got a few trips coming up for work to complicate it all. Finally signed up for my classes this fall to.

How are you doing beside getting ready for vacation?


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there! How are you doing?


Mentally ill, you really needed to ask.


whome20603 said:


>





Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> Good, just busy. Still trying to finalize my move, and I got a few trips coming up for work to complicate it all. Finally signed up for my classes this fall to.
> 
> How are you doing beside getting ready for vacation?



I am doing GREAT!!! I am packing little girl's things for the trip-she has more then I do haha. I can't wait to see her on the beach-she is going to be a beach babe haha.
You still need to meet her!!


----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## Beta84




----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


>



did you get laid last night or something?


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> did you get laid last night or something?



no.  go into chat quickly.  it's all backwards on me and i'm wondering if my computer is retarded or if they changed it


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


>


Its time to work woman.


Beta84 said:


>





tyky said:


> did you get laid last night or something?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Its time to work woman.


 


I don't wanna I'm sleepy!!


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

Morning all..........I am getting ready for my beach vacation. I am heading to do some last minute shopping, lunch at CIP and then an oil change for the vehicle!! I can't wait!!


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all..........I am getting ready for my beach vacation. I am heading to do some last minute shopping, lunch at CIP and then an oil change for the vehicle!! I can't wait!!



You comming by for a visit before you leave?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> You comming by for a visit before you leave?



I am going to when I come back so I can show you all the pictures from little girls forst beach trip


----------



## withrespect




----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


>



where have you been!!!


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> where have you been!!!



I fell of the face of the earth for a while... finally managed to climb back on...  How goes it?!


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> I fell of the face of the earth for a while... finally managed to climb back on...  How goes it?!



not bad, it's boring out here!  glad you climbed back to earth!


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog

Metallica-Nothing Else Matters.Nice way to start Friday. Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## withrespect

ImAChvyGirl said:


>



agreed


----------



## getbent

It's Friday!!!!!!


----------



## whome20603

getbent said:


> It's Friday!!!!!!



WOOHOOO


----------



## rich70




----------



## withrespect

Anything exciting going on this weekend?!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


>


----------



## tyky




----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


>


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> Anything exciting going on this weekend?!


That depends on you.


J/K



ImAChvyGirl said:


>


What was that for?



tyky said:


>


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


>


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> What was that for?


 


it is entirly too early in the morning for dancing!!


and I have to entertain a bunch of drunks tomorrow. (maybe aI should hire a life gaurd for the pool!)


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> That depends on you.
> 
> no plans.


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> it is entirly too early in the morning for dancing!!
> 
> 
> and I have to entertain a bunch of drunks tomorrow. (maybe aI should hire a life gaurd for the pool!)





Just get drunk with them. The you don't have to entertain anybody.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Just get drunk with them. The you don't have to entertain anybody.


 


someone has to be sober enough to rescue the drunks out of the pool!!


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Just get drunk with them. The you don't have to entertain anybody.



WOOHOO~~


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> rich70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on you.
> 
> no plans.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> You can come to the zoo with my daughter and me tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> someone has to be sober enough to rescue the drunks out of the pool!!



Why? It's more fun to watch them flop around in the pool.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Why?


 


I'm sure at least two of them will try to use the diving board and slide at the same time and bonk their heads.


I don't want the dead body stench in my yard.  all though there are a few that i will not save!!


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> withrespect said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> You can come to the zoo with my daughter and me tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only plans I have are to go to the beach tomorrow... but thank you for the offer.
Click to expand...


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> rich70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only plans I have are to go to the beach tomorrow... but thank you for the offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then. We will come with you insted. I'm sure she would rather go to a beach than the zoo.
Click to expand...


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> withrespect said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then. We will come with you insted. I'm sure she would rather go to a beach than the zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOunds good to me!  How old is she?
Click to expand...


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> rich70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOunds good to me!  How old is she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is 5. And she loves the beach.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Back at ya


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Back at ya



whats going on? I just got back from the range, went through 500 rounds. lol May have to head up to annapolis this afternoon. I still haven't hang out with B since I got back.


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> whats going on? I just got back from the range, went through 500 rounds. lol May have to head up to annapolis this afternoon. I still haven't hang out with B since I got back.



Not much here. B was in here yesterday. I haven't talked to him that much either. I've had alot going on.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Not much here. B was in here yesterday. I haven't talked to him that much either. I've had alot going on.



I see. Yeah, same here. In the middle of moving, started a new rotation at work, and I am about to do some more traveling.


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


> I see. Yeah, same here. In the middle of moving, started a new rotation at work, and I am about to do some more traveling.



You shoud drop by B's work, he told me yesterday that he can come and go as he pleases, he was down here on his lunch break, so Im sure it was probally and 1 1/2 to 2 hour lunch.


----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


> You shoud drop by B's work, he told me yesterday that he can come and go as he pleases, he was down here on his lunch break, so Im sure it was probally and 1 1/2 to 2 hour lunch.



haha, he keeps that up he will lose another job He calls me alot to go to hooters, but I have been busy or not around in the area.


----------



## tyky




----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


> haha, he keeps that up he will lose another job He calls me alot to go to hooters, but I have been busy or not around in the area.



You know he moved down here, so he doesnt have far to go home after a night of drinking at hooters.


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


>


----------



## withrespect

forums are quiet today...


----------



## whome20603

withrespect said:


> forums are quiet today...


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


>


 

is your bunnie still potty trained?


----------



## muttdog

Smart ones frozen pizza and water for lunch.


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> is your bunnie still potty trained?



Well duh, you don't see him poopin do you? Nooooo


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Well duh, you don't see him poopin do you? Nooooo


 


i was just checking he could be constipated right now.


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> i was just checking he could be constipated right now.



Oh, well that's true. Good lookin' out


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Oh, well that's true. Good lookin' out


 


no problem


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> no problem



Have you found a life guard yet? Hehe


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Have you found a life guard yet? Hehe


 

do you wanna do it?  you have to wear the smallest bikini you have!! and you can bring your fiance to be your slave.


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> do you wanna do it?  you have to wear the smallest bikini you have!! and you can bring your fiance to be your slave.



We're gonna be at his playoff games tomorrow so unfortunately we're not available


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> do you wanna do it?  you have to wear the smallest bikini you have!! and you can bring your fiance to be your slave.



Dont do it whome, her man wears a biikini also.


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> Dont do it whome, her man wears a biikini also.


----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


> Smart ones frozen pizza and water for lunch.



ugh....so sick of dieting.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Dont do it whome, her man wears a biikini also.


 


you are just mad cause I didn't ask you to do it!!!


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> ugh....so sick of dieting.



He's not on a diet, he's just poor.    I think he found that pizza in the shop's fridge and stole it for someone else.


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> He's not on a diet, he's just poor.    I think he found that pizza in the shop's fridge and stole it for someone else.


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you are just mad cause I didn't ask you to do it!!!


You did ask me to wear the bikini, but I wouldnt shave my legs.


withrespect said:


> ugh....so sick of dieting.


Lost 9 lbs so far.


rich70 said:


> He's not on a diet, he's just poor.    I think he found that pizza in the shop's fridge and stole it for someone else.



Your mad cause I got it first.


----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


> You did ask me to wear the bikini, but I wouldnt shave my legs.
> 
> *Lost 9 lbs so far.*
> 
> 
> Your mad cause I got it first.



Congrats


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>



So what beach are you taking me and my daughter too tomorrow?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> You did ask me to wear the bikini, but I wouldnt shave my legs.
> quote]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I would have to kill you cause it would be gross to look at.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Your mad cause I got it first.


Damn you


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> So what beach are you taking me and my daughter too tomorrow?



that plan just got cancelled as I have a family barbeque to go to.   which means I have to make potato salad.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> So what beach are you taking me and my daughter too tomorrow?


Where are you taking our daughter????? 


if you are in the area around 3 and want to drop by come on over, it wont be rowdy then.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> that plan just got cancelled as I have a family barbeque to go to.   which means I have to make potato salad.



Then its back to the zoo for us. 

And do be hooking up at the family bbq either!!


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> rich70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOunds good to me!  How old is she?
> 
> 
> 
> are you moving in on my daughter?!?!?!!?!?!??!?!?!
Click to expand...


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> withrespect said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you moving in on my daughter?!?!?!!?!?!??!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha nope. I was just curious.
Click to expand...


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> Where are you taking our daughter?????
> 
> 
> if you are in the area around 3 and want to drop by come on over, it wont be rowdy then.



Am I not allowed to share our daughter?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Am I not allowed to share our daughter?


well, i guess it would be ok....... i just like to know where she is at lol


----------



## TwistedDiamond




----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> well, i guess it would be ok....... i just like to know where she is at lol



Well you have been neglecting her lately. She wants to know when you are going to play ball with her again.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Well you have been neglecting her lately. She wants to know when you are going to play ball with her again.


well it looks like youre going to the zoo tomorrow, sooooooooooooooooooooooo maybe next weekend. just so busy


----------



## TwistedDiamond




----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> well it looks like youre going to the zoo tomorrow, sooooooooooooooooooooooo maybe next weekend. just so busy



Well you told me I couldn't bring her to the party. You're being a bad mommy!


----------



## rich70

TwistedDiamond said:


>



Happy are we?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Happy are we?


 


maybe she has been doing night time bedroom activities outside of the bedroom during the day?


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## twinoaks207




----------



## Beta84




----------



## smdavis65




----------



## amotley




----------



## tyky




----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## amotley




----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## amotley




----------



## tyky




----------



## amotley




----------



## ovred




----------



## toppick08




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## withrespect

Gtmustang88 said:


>



 mornin'


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> mornin'


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


>



 

 How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> How was everyone's weekend?



had a pretty good weekend!  how bout u


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> had a pretty good weekend!  how bout u



mine was good.


----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## GypsyQueen

GOODMORINGIWIN!


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> Morning




Hey people.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> GOODMORINGIWIN!



Good Moring to you too!


----------



## jwwb2000

:blah:


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Hey people.





Don't you got someones butt to sniff?


----------



## kvj21075

GypsyQueen said:


> GOODMORINGIWIN!


hey stoopid, you dont need to plug your ears and sing to not read that you didnt win


----------



## tyky




----------



## withrespect

*sigh*


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> *sigh*



What's wrong?


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> Don't you got someones butt to sniff?


Look at your brown nose, I bet it smells like to bosses butt.


tyky said:


>





withrespect said:


> *sigh*


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> What's wrong?



its only Monday


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> its only Monday



  this is my first full week in awhile.


----------



## kvj21075

<---drinking too much of it, im going to have to pee alot now


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> its only Monday



I hear ya!  So did you do anything fun this weekend?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> <---drinking too much of it, im going to have to pee alot now


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


hi sexy


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> hi sexy



Sorry I couldn't make it to your party. I had to watch our daughter for you. I hope you had a good time.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## tyky




----------



## HazelIrishEyes

tyky said:


>



Hello! How have ya all been?


----------



## Beta84

HazelIrishEyes said:


> Hello! How have ya all been?



its been horrible without u.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Beta84 said:


> its been horrible without u.



 I'm sure!


----------



## Beta84

HazelIrishEyes said:


> I'm sure!



gee last time I'm nice


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Beta84 said:


> gee last time I'm nice



What has everyone been up to? Not much here just work, work, work ya know!


----------



## Black-Francis

HazelIrishEyes said:


> What has everyone been up to? Not much here just work, work, work ya know!



::twisteddiamond::


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Black-Francis said:


> ::twisteddiamond::


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> ::twisteddiamond::



::singerlady::


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Beta84 said:


> ::singerlady::



 I guess that will never end huh?


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> ::singerlady::


damnit i was going to put that!


----------



## TwistedDiamond

So is this who i am suppose to be?


----------



## kvj21075

TwistedDiamond said:


> So is this who i am suppose to be?


yes


----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


> So is this who i am suppose to be?



Funny how quick you react when your name is mentioned..... Kind of like you were already in this thread.....hmmmm


----------



## TwistedDiamond

HazelIrishEyes said:


> I guess that will never end huh?



 nice to meet cha me!


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

TwistedDiamond said:


> nice to meet cha me!



OH GOD....I have another one?


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Black-Francis said:


> Funny how quick you react when your name is mentioned..... Kind of like you were already in this thread.....hmmmm



I am always in the forums, just sometimes i don't post. I like to read


----------



## HazelIrishEyes




----------



## Beta84

HazelIrishEyes said:


> I guess that will never end huh?



never ever!!  unless a few of us meet you, that is.


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Beta84 said:


> never ever!!  unless a few of us meet you, that is.


----------



## Beta84

HazelIrishEyes said:


> View attachment 66264


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 66265


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> never ever!!  unless a few of us meet you, that is.



Get her Beta!


----------



## kvj21075

HazelIrishEyes said:


> View attachment 66266


hope kris doesnt sit in that chair ....


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> hope kris doesnt sit in that chair ....


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kvj21075 said:


> hope kris doesnt sit in that chair ....


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> Get her Beta!








kvj21075 said:


> hope kris doesnt sit in that chair ....


----------



## Betalover

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 66269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66270



I hope you are not flirting with another girl


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 66269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66270



fling poo on you!!!


----------



## withrespect

HazelIrishEyes said:


> fling poo on you!!!
> 
> View attachment 66271


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

withrespect said:


>


----------



## kelb

Now I see why this thread is so annoying


----------



## withrespect

kelb said:


> Now I see why this thread is so annoying



  agreed


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kelb said:


> Now I see why this thread is so annoying



Well hellur to youu too.


----------



## Beta84

Betalover said:


> I hope you are not flirting with another girl



nope!  i only have room for you


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Now I see why this thread is so annoying



feisty


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> feisty


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

OMG, OMG, OMG, I found a Smiley for Black-Francis


----------



## withrespect

HazelIrishEyes said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG, I found a Smiley for Black-Francis
> 
> View attachment 66277



 ROFLMAO


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

HazelIrishEyes said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG, I found a Smiley for Black-Francis
> 
> View attachment 66277


 



  that is too funny!


----------



## kelb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG, I found a Smiley for Black-Francis
> 
> View attachment 66277



CRAP! thats actually funny


----------



## Black-Francis

HazelIrishEyes said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG, I found a Smiley for Black-Francis
> 
> View attachment 66277


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kelb said:


> CRAP! thats actually funny



 now if vrai could just add it!


----------



## kelb

HazelIrishEyes said:


> now if vrai could just add it!



:jackass:


:teehee:


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> :jackass:
> 
> 
> :teehee:


----------



## kelb

kelb said:


> *:jackass:*


----------



## withrespect

kelb said:


>


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>


----------



## HazelIrishEyes

kelb said:


>






(really bad donkey smiley)


----------



## withrespect

I need to go to Wal*Mart tonight ... I refuse to go without back-up though... and my friend just cancelled on me.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> I need to go to Wal*Mart tonight ... I refuse to go without back-up though... and my friend just cancelled on me.



What time do you want me to meet you there?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> What time do you want me to meet you there?



Almost forgot this today


----------



## TwistedDiamond

rich70 said:


> What time do you want me to meet you there?


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Almost forgot this today



We gonna go hit Hard Times for some football games this year right?





Oh and


----------



## rich70

TwistedDiamond said:


>



What?:shrug:


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> We gonna go hit Hard Times for some football games this year right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and



Yeah hopefully. I move the first week of august, but I am sure I will be around every once in awhile.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Yeah hopefully. I move the first week of august, but I am sure I will be around every once in awhile.



Where are you moving to?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Where are you moving to?



Annapolis


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Annapolis



Well you come down here for a couple games and I'll go up there for a couple games. And we need to go to a Maryland game this year.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Well you come down here for a couple games and I'll go up there for a couple games. And we need to go to a Maryland game this year.



Already planning to go to a few games. Let me know which ones you are interested in going too.


----------



## ovred




----------



## withrespect

ovred said:


>



  hello


----------



## ovred

withrespect said:


> hello



  Hey.


----------



## muttdog




----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


>


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


>



  Morning forumites.


----------



## muttdog

withrespect said:


> Morning forumites.



 morning


----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


> morning



at least it is no longer Monday.


----------



## muttdog

withrespect said:


> at least it is no longer Monday.



you sure its not, I just broke my fork, its starting out like an effin monday.


----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


> you sure its not, I just broke my fork, its starting out like an effin monday.



  I hope it gets better for you... stupid forks... try a spork... there is more surface area hence making it harder to snap them.


----------



## muttdog

withrespect said:


> I hope it gets better for you... stupid forks... try a spork... there is more surface area hence making it harder to snap them.



Thanks, my boss will be here soon so the day will really get better then. but I get 3:00 shift today so I get off early.


----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


> you sure its not, I just broke my fork, its starting out like an effin monday.



I agree... I got to dc and realize i had left my id at home, so I had to turn around...


----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


> Thanks, my boss will be here soon so the day will really get better then. but I get 3:00 shift today so I get off early.


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


> I agree... I got to dc and realize i had left my id at home, so I had to turn around...



That really sucks, I think I would have got home and called in sick after that.


----------



## TwistedDiamond




----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> I get off early.



Thats what your wife says about you all the time.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> Morning forumites.



 Morning you little Italian bird!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> Thats what your wife says about you all the time.



Shes got a bob for times like that.


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> ...



Did you notice the ice cream truck now plays Twinkle Twinkle Little Star


----------



## withrespect




----------



## muttdog

whome20603 said:


> Did you notice the ice cream truck now plays Twinkle Twinkle Little Star



No, but there was a new ice cream truck on my court yesterday. I am not making this up, it was a short bus painted white selling ice cream. I gotta get a picture next time it comes thru. The tard ice cream bus.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>



Wake up


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## tyky




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Is it 9:00 yet?  I really hate Tuesdays I have to close tonight. Yeah 3 and a 1/2 hours of doing nothing and not getting paid for it!!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Is it 9:00 yet?  I really hate Tuesdays I have to close tonight. Yeah 3 and a 1/2 hours of doing nothing and not getting paid for it!!!



Now that sucks. I can sit there and do nothing, but I get payed!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Gtmustang88 said:


> Now that sucks. I can sit there and do nothing, but I get payed!


 

you know how this place is!!  we are on comission no phones ringing + no guests coming in = no money!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you know how this place is!!  we are on comission no phones ringing + no guests coming in = no money!!



Yeah unfortunately I do remember how that place is, and that was when you had customers somewhat... Oh wait you can't call them customers... they are guest...


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Gtmustang88 said:


> Yeah unfortunately I do remember how that place is, and that was when you had customers somewhat... *Oh wait you can't call them customers... they are guest...*


 


that part gets me too.         even the employees are considered guests.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## kelb




----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Beta84

why are you all still posting here?  a winner was declared months ago!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Beta84 said:


> why are you all still posting here? a winner was declared months ago!


 


we all know that *4d* won!!!   and by the way why are you still posting in here?


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> why are you all still posting here?  a winner was declared months ago!


----------



## Beta84

ImAChvyGirl said:


> we all know that *4d* won!!!   and by the way why are you still posting in here?


No he didn't!  Whome won!



whome20603 said:


>


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> No he didn't!  Whome won!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> No he didn't!  Whome won!



Um, no she didn't. I won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

*Yeah, Whome is the winner!!!* 
​


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Um, no she didn't. I won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


>


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> *Yeah, Whome is the winner!!!*
> ​



​


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


>



:sniffle: you just hurt my internet feelings :sniffle:


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> :sniffle: you just hurt my internet feelings :sniffle:



I'm so sorry. I take it back.


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> I'm so sorry. I take it back.



Okay, you're forgiven


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


>


 


  How dare you hurt her feelings!!  she is about to be an auntie!!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Okay, you're forgiven


 

I got your back!!!


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Okay, you're forgiven



You're so good to me.


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I got your back!!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


>


 


um no!!!!


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> How dare you hurt her feelings!!  she is about to be an auntie!!!



Heehee, that made me smile...my cheeks hurt 



ImAChvyGirl said:


> I got your back!!!



Thanks dawg, you're my homie. I got your back too :hoodiehug:



rich70 said:


> You're so good to me.



I try


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


>





whome20603 said:


> :sniffle: you just hurt my internet feelings :sniffle:


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

guess what??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> guess what??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 




What??????  Are you going to be a mommie?


----------



## Beta84

ImAChvyGirl said:


> What??????  Are you going to be a mommie?



maybe whome is having kvj's child?


----------



## Busted

Beta84 said:


> maybe whome is having kvj's child?



You wanna lick my feet, ball boy?


----------



## tyky

Busted said:


> You wanna lick my feet, ball boy?



Chess it that you


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Beta84 said:


> maybe whome is having kvj's child?


 


than the kid would have two hot mommies I hope it's a boy!!  oh and don't forget auntie *KELB!!*


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> guess what??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Beta84 said:


> maybe whome is having kvj's child?



OMG, I wish I had one of those picture morphing thingys


----------



## Busted

tyky said:


> Chess it that you



Wanna play chess? ok, it's your move.


----------



## Beta84

Busted said:


> You wanna lick my feet, ball boy?



hi chess


----------



## Busted

Beta84 said:


> hi chess


----------



## kvj21075

i have a real live baby pooping bunny!!!!!!!!! .......................


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i have a real live baby pooping bunny!!!!!!!!! .......................



Whatdya name 'em?


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Whatdya name 'em?



Kendra's dinner


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> Kendra's dinner



Hmm, that's an odd name.


----------



## Busted

kvj21075 said:


> i have a real live baby pooping bunny!!!!!!!!! .......................


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Whatdya name 'em?


im not naming him, im not keeping him, he is staying outside in a cage for now just so the foxes wont eat him, i dont know where his mommy is, he just hid under our chairs for the longest time. but im only keeping him for a week or two- then when he is a bit bigger he is on his own


----------



## Busted

kvj21075 said:


> im not naming him, im not keeping him, he is staying outside in a cage for now just so the foxes wont eat him, i dont know where his mommy is, he just hid under our chairs for the longest time. but im only keeping him for a week or two- then when he is a bit bigger he is on his own



wanna smell my pretty feet


----------



## kvj21075

Busted said:


> wanna smell my pretty feet


no way! i know the smelly whale that belongs to those feet


----------



## Busted

kvj21075 said:


> no way! i know the smelly whale that belongs to those feet



these are my feet


----------



## kvj21075

Busted said:


> these are my feet


im sorry


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> im not naming him, im not keeping him, he is staying outside in a cage for now just so the foxes wont eat him, i dont know where his mommy is, he just hid under our chairs for the longest time. but im only keeping him for a week or two- then when he is a bit bigger he is on his own



Well, there's always the somd bunnies


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Well, there's always the somd bunnies


huh? :whome:


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> huh? :whome:



Hehe, really? You're confused?? Oooookay, I mean that you can give away your "real live pooping bunny" and keep the forum bunnies, like this one:


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Hehe, really? You're confused?? Oooookay, I mean that you can give away your "real live pooping bunny" and keep the forum bunnies, like this one:


 youre so smart! im glad i have you around


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> youre so smart! im glad i have you around



You're keeper status too


----------



## muttdog




----------



## kvj21075

muttdog said:


>


u wanna see us hug some more dontcha?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> u wanna see us hug some more dontcha?


 


i think he wants to see you guys  too


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> i think he wants to see you guys  too



You mean..., right?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> You mean..., right?


 

that too


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> What??????  Are you going to be a mommie?



She already is a mommie. Her and I have a daughter.


----------



## kelb




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> She already is a mommie. Her and I have a daughter.


 


but you said she dosen't pay enough attention to her!!!


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


>



hiyeeee


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> She already is a mommie. Her and I have a daughter.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


----------



## Busted

kvj21075 said:


> im sorry


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> but you said she dosen't pay enough attention to her!!!


She has been slacking on her mommy duties lately.



kelb said:


>


So I hit the mega millions last night, what island do you want to go to?



kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## Busted

rich70 said:


> She has been slacking on her mommy duties lately.
> 
> So I hit the mega millions last night, what island do you want to go to?



I will go to any island that has food


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> She has been slacking on her mommy duties lately.
> 
> So I hit the mega millions last night, what island do you want to go to?



Its not nice to tease


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> tease


----------



## kvj21075

Busted said:


> I will go to any island that has food and Beta



fixed


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


>


omg


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Its not nice to tease


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


>


:OH HI!!! 



Black-Francis said:


> View attachment 66361



O M G!


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> omg



:shrug:


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> View attachment 66361



ummmm Now i have to change my title


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> ummmm Now i have to change my title



I hate you if you do!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Its not nice to tease



Would I ever tease you hunnybunny?





(sorry BF)


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Black-Francis said:


> I hate you if you do!


 

you don't hate her. you keep coming back for more!!


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> Would I ever tease you hunnybunny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry BF)



you too


----------



## tyky

Black-Francis said:


> fukk off


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Would I ever tease you *hunnybunny*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry BF)


----------



## Black-Francis

bastards....all of you!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Black-Francis said:


> fukk off


 

no thanks


----------



## kvj21075

this thread has been reported


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> bastards....all of you!



My new one is better


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> you too


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



:shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> My new one is better



whatever


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> whatever


----------



## kelb




----------



## kvj21075




----------



## kelb

BF.. NICE title 


But you just called yourself a dog


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>



I will lick the cream off your #### first, then #### you until you ###, and then I will take that cream and #### your ##### until the sun comes up! Have a Nice Day!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I will lick the cream off your #### first, then #### you until you ###, and then I will take that cream and #### your ##### until the sun comes up! Have a Nice Day!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I will lick the cream off your #### first, then #### you until you ###, and then I will take that cream and #### your ##### until the sun comes up! Have a Nice Day!!





Maybe all that porn yesterday got to him :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> I will lick the cream off your #### first, then #### you until you ###, and then I will take that cream and #### your ##### until the sun comes up! Have a Nice Day!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


>



Do you need a minute?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> I will lick the cream off your toes first, then slap you until you cry, and then I will take that cream and push your belly until the sun comes up! Have a Nice Day!!



phew


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


>



Need a lick?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> phew


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Need a lick?



nice tongue on that doggie


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> phew



I guess that could work.


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Need a lick?


 no, i can barely keep 4ds tongue outta me  but thanks for the offer  maybe another time


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> nice tongue on that doggie



I would sop you up like a biscuit, girl!


----------



## clevalley

kvj21075 said:


> no, i can barely keep 4ds tongue outta me  but thanks for the offer  maybe another time



Quite stuffing your damn cooch with peanut butter, you know he likes to dip his chocolate in your peanut butter! 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	


	

		
			
		

		
	
 <- Give it a clicky.


----------



## kvj21075

clevalley said:


> Quite stuffing your damn cooch with peanut butter, you know he likes to dip his chocolate in your peanut butter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- Give it a clicky.


 no, he keeps trying to dip his peanut in my chocolate


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> stalker!!!!



Can I buy you a drink with a side of roofies?


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Can I buy you a drink with a side of roofies?


i love roofies!


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> i love roofies!



It's kelb's favorite snack as well....


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> It's kelb's favorite snack as well....


she told me her fav snack was you.... teehee


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> she told me her fav snack was you.... teehee



She is my main course!!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

achallo tooo jooo allll!


----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


>



  You know he is your best friend


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> You know he is your best friend


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> You know he is your best friend



I will find a way to get him to talk to you if it kills me.


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> this thread has been reported






BF....


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## MADPEBS1

it's phucking hot here in Ft Worthless !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muttdog




----------



## Bobbyray80

hello all


----------



## muttdog

Bobbyray80 said:


> hello all


----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


>


----------



## Bobbyray80

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


>



As you reply with that, B text's me from his favorite spot.


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


> As you reply with that, B text's me from his favorite spot.



Tell him to send me some hooters pictures.


----------



## withrespect

I overslept this morning 

 mornin' though.


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> I overslept this morning
> 
> mornin' though.


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

withrespect said:


> I overslept this morning
> 
> mornin' though.



I wanted to when that alarm went off at 4am...


----------



## withrespect

Gtmustang88 said:


> I wanted to when that alarm went off at 4am...



I HATE when I sleep in.  Throws my whole day off.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## muttdog

withrespect said:


> I overslept this morning
> 
> mornin' though.





Beta84 said:


>





Gtmustang88 said:


> I wanted to when that alarm went off at 4am...





ImAChvyGirl said:


>





Morning everyone


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


>


 


what is that for?  I didn't break the door!!!  LOL


----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


> Morning everyone


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> what is that for?  I didn't break the door!!!  LOL



Its to wake your butt up so you can do some work today.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Its to wake your butt up so you can do some work today.


 
I am awake. Kinda 
After 2:00 you won't have to look at me anymore!!!


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> I overslept this morning
> 
> mornin' though.



Sorry, I forgot to wake you up this morning.


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


>






Gtmustang88 said:


> I wanted to when that alarm went off at 4am...






ImAChvyGirl said:


>






muttdog said:


> Its to wake your butt up so you can do some work today.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


>


 


what is that for?


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


>



I challenge you to a


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> I overslept this morning
> 
> mornin' though.



did Rich forget to wake u up?



rich70 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to wake you up this morning.



...nevermind.....


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Beta84 said:


> I challenge you to a


 


I hope you win      but you might need a  too and maybe ,,,,!!!!!!


----------



## muttdog

So much violence this morning, where is all the


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> did Rich forget to wake u up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...nevermind.....


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> So much violence this morning, where is all the


 

violence is mor fun!!!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> what is that for?


I'm in that kinda mood!!



Beta84 said:


> I challenge you to a


I think I can take you as long as you leave mojo at home.



kvj21075 said:


> did Rich forget to wake u up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...nevermind.....


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



As for you.....................


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> I'm in that kinda mood!!


 



well   ,, and  then!!!!!


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> well   ,, and  then!!!!!



Do you and rich need some alone time, Ill watch your counter if you two wanna go in the back for a little .


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Do you and rich need some alone time, Ill watch your counter if you two wanna go in the back for a little .


 

i would rather go in the back with you and even that is pushing it!!


----------



## girlygirl87

im in a bad bad mooood today!!!! 


ughh... soo freaking annoyyedd.. 



ANYWAYS.. how is everyone today!?!?


----------



## kvj21075

girlygirl87 said:


> im in a bad bad mooood today!!!!
> 
> 
> ughh... soo freaking annoyyedd..
> 
> 
> 
> ANYWAYS.. how is everyone today!?!?


Beta outside your window again?


----------



## girlygirl87

kvj21075 said:


> Beta outside your window again?




AHHHHHHH... HE IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> im in a bad bad mooood today!!!!
> 
> 
> ughh... soo freaking annoyyedd..



I feel the same way today.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> I feel the same way today.


 


you always feel that way because of the baby momma!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> mooood



jwwb?


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> jwwb?


 cows cant make the "d" sound.


----------



## girlygirl87

kvj21075 said:


> cows cant make the "d" sound.



haha.. ya'll are mean..


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> haha.. ya'll are mean..


----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


>


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


>



Did you get an infraction yesterday?


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Did you get an infraction yesterday?


why would i get an infraction 


....what did u get one for?


----------



## tyky




----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> why would i get an infraction
> 
> 
> ....what did u get one for?



Either the "F" word, your vagina or both.....:shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Either the "F" word, your vagina or both.....:shrug:


my vagina gave you an infraction 


im sorry 



just go to the doctors and they will give you something that will clear that right up for ya , and dont blame me, i got it from your gf!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> my vagina gave you an infraction
> 
> 
> im sorry
> 
> 
> 
> just go to the doctors and they will give you something that will clear that right up for ya , and dont blame me, i got it from your gf!


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> my vagina gave you an infraction
> 
> 
> im sorry
> 
> 
> 
> just go to the doctors and they will give you something that will clear that right up for ya , and dont blame me, i got it from your gf!




I should have known that you were loaded with STD's.....


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


why are you laughing???? I had "lunch" with your husband yesterday


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> I should have known that you were loaded with STD's.....


:shrug: she told me they were "heat bumps" and left over "whip cream" :shrug: shes so convincing!


----------



## withrespect

girlygirl87 said:


> im in a bad bad mooood today!!!!
> 
> 
> ughh... soo freaking annoyyedd..
> 
> 
> 
> ANYWAYS.. how is everyone today!?!?


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


>


 good job on changing the subject


----------



## girlygirl87

withrespect said:


>



awww thank u.


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> awww thank u.



screw a hug........you need a little


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> screw a hug........you need a little


maybe she needs a big


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> maybe she needs a big



I thought we were talking about Beta?


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> good job on changing the subject


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> I thought we were talking about Beta?


thats why i said she NEEDS!


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> thats why i said she NEEDS!



But I was right with the little


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> But I was right with the little


youre always right


----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


> screw a hug........you need a little



i do.. its been to longggg!!!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> i do.. its been to longggg!!!!!



 longggg!!!! That's me!


----------



## jwwb2000

Morning


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> Morning



Good Mooooooorning!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> longggg!!!! That's me!


teehee


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Good Mooooooorning!


:snicker:


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> Beta outside your window again?


duh



girlygirl87 said:


> AHHHHHHH... HE IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Black-Francis said:


> Did you get an infraction yesterday?


This thread has been reported 



Black-Francis said:


> I thought we were talking about Beta?


that's why I was brought up!  I'm startin to develop a good reputation with that


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Good Mooooooorning!


hey, my issues are getting old and apparently Kelbs jokes are no longer funny  could u help us :


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> that's why I was brought up!  I'm startin to develop a good reputation with that



For a small banana?....


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> hey, my issues are getting old and apparently Kelbs jokes are no longer funny  could u help us :



You got a PM as well?


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> For a small banana?....


He is happy if he is known for getting any  dont ruin his happy party 



j/k beta


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> You got a PM as well?


 yes, when i cry about things people make a big deal but its ok if other people cry as long as its in a pm. im thinking of becoming a vegetarian.


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has been reported
> 
> 
> that's why I was brought up!  I'm startin to develop a good reputation with that



how are you getting a goood reputation with that if you havent gotten any this year?!?!


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> how are you getting a goood reputation with that if you havent gotten any this year?!?!



DAMMNNNNN!!!!!!!



kvj21075 said:


> im thinking of becoming a vegetarian.


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> how are you getting a goood reputation with that if you havent gotten any this year?!?!



 Ok, that was funny!


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> hey, my issues are getting old and apparently Kelbs jokes are no longer funny  could u help us :



I was just trying to be civil to you.

Have a wonderful life no matter where or with whom it takes you.  



Hey BF, you have a wonderful life as well.


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> Ok, that was funny!



hahha. 


I try!!!


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> I was just trying to be civil to you.
> 
> Have a wonderful life no matter where or with whom it takes you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey BF, you have a wonderful life as well.


awwwww im sorry i get to spend my life with aaron and you dont  really, it would be better if u just put me on iggy


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> hahha.
> 
> 
> I try!!!


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> I was just trying to be civil to you.
> 
> Have a wonderful life no matter where or with whom it takes you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey BF, you have a wonderful life as well.


This is civil? "I'm really not sure what your issue is, but it is rather old." Why not ignore me?


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> For a small banana?....






kvj21075 said:


> He is happy if he is known for getting any  dont ruin his happy party






kvj21075 said:


> j/k beta






girlygirl87 said:


> how are you getting a goood reputation with that if you havent gotten any this year?!?!


are you following my social calendar or something?  I wasn't aware you knew what I was doing all the time.


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> awwwww im sorry i get to spend my life with aaron and you dont  really, it would be better if u just put me on iggy



You can have butt acne boy, really.


----------



## girlygirl87




----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> I was just trying to be civil to you.
> 
> Have a wonderful life no matter where or with whom it takes you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey BF, you have a wonderful life as well.



I tried to recommend therapeutic options!


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> You can have butt acne boy, really.


 its a scar! his perfect butt ruined by a scar  and if u didnt like his butt so much why did u want him so badly?


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> This is civil? "I'm really not sure what your issue is, but it is rather old." Why not ignore me?



She won't put us on ignore, silly.....she gets off on the attention!!!


----------



## Beta84

hey gg if I said I haven't gotten some in a long long time what kind of chance would I have with ya?  

what if I added a few extra "long"s in there?


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> hey gg if I said I haven't gotten some in a long long time what kind of chance would I have with ya?
> 
> what if I added a few extra "long"s in there?


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> hey gg if I said I haven't gotten some in a long long time what kind of chance would I have with ya?
> 
> what if I added a few extra "long"s in there?



B-- i dont want you and ur Lil 

sorrry. 


hahah.


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> B-- i dont want you and ur Lil
> 
> sorrry.
> 
> 
> hahah.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Beta84 said:


> hey gg if I said I haven't gotten some in a long long time what kind of chance would I have with ya?
> 
> what if I added a few extra "long"s in there?


 


careful there Beta. Your girl might see this and get jealous!!!


----------



## girlygirl87

ImAChvyGirl said:


> careful there Beta. Your girl might see this and get jealous!!!



UHoh. thats true.. Where is  betalover at??!?! 


Havent seen he/she/it on here in a while.


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> I tried to recommend therapeutic options!



is that like tenderizing? 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	





Black-Francis said:


> She won't put us on ignore, silly.....she gets off on the attention!!!




she gets off on anything tho :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> B-- i dont want you and ur Lil
> 
> sorrry.
> 
> 
> hahah.






ImAChvyGirl said:


> careful there Beta. Your girl might see this and get jealous!!!



which one?


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> which one?



LusbyMom


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> which one?



Kris


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> which one?



mojo


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Beta84 said:


> which one?


 



betalover


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> which one?



right hand


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> its a scar! his perfect butt ruined by a scar  and if u didnt like his butt so much why did u want him so badly?




I don't want him.


----------



## Toxick

...


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> I don't want him anymore.



:fixed:


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> LusbyMom





Black-Francis said:


> Kris





Black-Francis said:


> mojo





ImAChvyGirl said:


> betalover





kvj21075 said:


> right hand




dang...when I asked which one I had quite a few in my head but you guys didn't land a single one!


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> I don't want him.


but u wanted him sooooo bad before, sorry sweetpea


----------



## girlygirl87

kvj21075 said:


> right hand


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> :fixed:


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> dang...when I asked which one I had quite a few in my head but you guys didn't land a single one!



Black Francis??! 


I know you arent talking about me. haha


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> but u wanted him sooooo bad before, sorry sweetpea



So did I


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> So did I


but you are pretty so its ok  plus i  you and youre not a wh0re.


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> :fixed:




Okay.  That is the past.


----------



## girlygirl87

kvj21075 said:


> but you are pretty so its ok  plus i  you and youre not a wh0re.



uhoh.


----------



## muttdog

kvj21075 said:


> but you are pretty so its ok  plus i  you and *youre not a wh0re*.



 Yea he is......any guy any time is his motto.


----------



## kvj21075

girlygirl87 said:


> uhoh.


teehee


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> but you are pretty so its ok  plus i  you and youre not a wh0re.



I  you too. And I'm glad I'm not a wh0re.


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> uhoh.



:shrug:


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Beta84 said:


> dang...when I asked which one I had quite a few in my head but you guys didn't land a single one!


 


*KVJ*,   *whome*, or *KELB*?


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> Black Francis??!
> 
> 
> I know you arent talking about me. haha



hellz nah I'm not talkin about u.  I kicked ur scrawny ass to the curb


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Yea he is......any guy any time is his motto.



Don't be mad that nobody wants you. Except for chevygirl.


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> *KVJ*,   *whome*, or *KELB*?


----------



## Beta84

ImAChvyGirl said:


> *KVJ*,   *whome*, or *KELB*?



I wish


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> dang...when I asked which one I had quite a few in my head but you guys didn't land a single one!





Ok.. left hand?!?!?!? 


And I want my vibrator back by the way!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Don't be mad that nobody wants you. Except for chevygirl.


 


i don't want him that's gross . Besides he used to be a girl!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> And I want my vibrator back by the way!



Too funny!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Beta84 said:


> I wish


 

you can fantasize can't ya!!  LOL


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> I wish



That is a nice list!!


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> i don't want him that's gross . Besides he used to be a girl!!!



We all know who your true love is.............PP


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> *KVJ*,   *whome*, or *KELB*?


uhmmmm can i be in the middle?


----------



## girlygirl87

ImAChvyGirl said:


> i don't want him that's gross . Besides he used to be a girl!!!





hahah that is freaking FUNNNNY!!!


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> Ok.. left hand?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> And I want my vibrator back by the way!




vibrator huh?  I didn't realize you left it over last week, but you can sure as heck come by and pick it up.  There will be a fee though 



ImAChvyGirl said:


> you can fantasize can't ya!!  LOL



fair enough


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> We all know who your true love is.............PP


 

i would rather cut up his body with a chainsaw and take it to the dump.


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> vibrator huh?  I didn't realize you left it over last week, but you can sure as heck come by and pick it up.  There will be a fee though
> 
> 
> 
> fair enough




On second thoought.... you can keeep it


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> On second thoought.... you can keeep it



that was only a 1 time thing?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> uhmmmm can i be in the middle?


 



we can make a KVJ sandwich.   *WhoMe*,* KVJ*,* KELB*
I'm sure the guys will line up for a bite!!


----------



## girlygirl87

ImAChvyGirl said:


> we can make a KVJ sandwich.   *WhoMe*,* KVJ*,* KELB*
> I'm sure the guys will line up for a bite!!



can i be in the middle too?!?!?!! lol


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

girlygirl87 said:


> can i be in the middle too?!?!?!! lol


 


you have to ask them!!!


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> we can make a KVJ sandwich.   *WhoMe*,* KVJ*,* KELB*
> I'm sure the guys will line up for a bite!!


 youre the best!


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> that was only a 1 time thing?


----------



## kvj21075

girlygirl87 said:


> can i be in the middle too?!?!?!! lol


please send a pic of your boobies to me. tia, we will let u know the verdict in 2-5 business days


----------



## girlygirl87

kvj21075 said:


> please send a pic of your boobies to me. tia, we will let u know the verdict in 2-5 business days



hhaah Ok!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> youre the best!


 

thank you


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> please send a pic of your boobies to me. tia, we will let u know the verdict in 2-5 business days



she'd definitely get a spot in the IBTC if nothing else!


----------



## kelb

I dont know whats going on but it involves my name and boobs so I LIKE IT!


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> please send a pic of your boobies to me. tia, we will let u know the verdict in 2-5 business days



  You are only supposed to be seeing MY boobies....


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> You are only supposed to be seeing MY boobies....



I'll take over in that role


----------



## kelb

jwwb2000 said:


> I don't want him.





Black-Francis said:


> :fixed:





jwwb2000 said:


> Okay.  That is the past.



tee hee


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kelb said:


> I dont know whats going on but it involves my name and boobs so I LIKE IT!


 

you are 1/3 of a sandwich!!!


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> I'll take over in that role


----------



## kelb

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you are 1/3 of a sandwich!!!



I hope i"m the meaty part


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kelb said:


> I hope i"m the meaty part


 


Kvj took the middle!!!


----------



## kelb

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Kvj took the middle!!!



slut


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> she'd definitely get a spot in the IBTC if nothing else!



F U BETA


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> uhmmmm can i be in the middle?



Seat's taken 



girlygirl87 said:


> can i be in the middle too?!?!?!! lol



No


----------



## withrespect

girlygirl87 said:


> F U BETA


----------



## Gtmustang88

Damn I come back from lunch and this thread is 3 additional pages


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Gtmustang88 said:


> Damn I come back from lunch and this thread is 3 additional pages


 


YOU ARE SLACKING!!!


----------



## girlygirl87

Gtmustang88 said:


> Damn I come back from lunch and this thread is 3 additional pages



haha. Crazyy huh?!?!


----------



## Gtmustang88

ImAChvyGirl said:


> YOU ARE SLACKING!!!



Guess I need to catch up on whats going on now. Where are teh cliff notes.



girlygirl87 said:


> haha. Crazyy huh?!?!


----------



## girlygirl87

Gtmustang88 said:


> Guess I need to catch up on whats going on now. Where are teh cliff notes.



how r u!??! long time no talk!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

girlygirl87 said:


> how r u!??! long time no talk!!



Good, How are you doing? I just got back a few weeks ago to the area, thats why I haven't been around.


----------



## girlygirl87

Gtmustang88 said:


> Good, How are you doing? I just got back a few weeks ago to the area, thats why I haven't been around.



Ohhhh, makes sense. Where did u go?!?! lol 

I have been goood. just working and BS'ing on here sometimes. 

Same ####.. diff day.. you know how it goes.. ahaah


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Gtmustang88 said:


> Guess I need to catch up on whats going on now. Where are teh cliff notes.


 


you missed a  sandwich but you might need a to wash it down!!


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you missed a  sandwich but you might need a to wash it down!!



OMG, like seriously?!?! 


How was the pool party?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> OMG, like seriously?!?!
> 
> 
> How was the pool party?


 



it was great till one of the guests got a dissapointing phone call. after that everyone left.


----------



## Gtmustang88

girlygirl87 said:


> Ohhhh, makes sense. Where did u go?!?! lol
> 
> I have been goood. just working and BS'ing on here sometimes.
> 
> Same ####.. diff day.. you know how it goes.. ahaah



Lol, I have been all over the country. Seattle, San Diego, San Francisco, Beamont, Charleston, Norfolk, etc...



ImAChvyGirl said:


> you missed a  sandwich but you might need a to wash it down!!


----------



## girlygirl87

Gtmustang88 said:


> Lol, I have all over the country. Seattle, San Diego, San Francisco, Beamont, Charleston, Norfolk, etc...






veryy nice. veryy nice.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>






Gtmustang88 said:


> Damn I come back from lunch and this thread is 3 additional pages






ImAChvyGirl said:


> it was great till one of the guests got a dissapointing phone call. after that everyone left.


I called and told you that I wasn't going to make it so everybody left.


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> it was great till one of the guests got a dissapointing phone call. after that everyone left.



Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that...I hope everything and everyone's okay


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> I called and told you that I wasn't going to make it so everybody left.


 


  um no. one of the girls got a call that her father had a heart attack he ended up haviong a quad bypass on Monday morning.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that...I hope everything and everyone's okay


 

everything is ok now thank you!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I called and told you that I wasn't going to make it so everybody left.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Gtmustang88 said:


>


 


thank you J


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> everything is ok now thank you!!



 I can't imagine getting a call like that. So sorry for your friend but verrrry happy her Dad's okay.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> I can't imagine getting a call like that. So sorry for your friend but verrrry happy her Dad's okay.


 

i will send her your hugs.


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> You are only supposed to be seeing MY boobies....



uhmmmmm my gfs and i share :shrug: you should join! 



Beta84 said:


> I'll take over in that role :



no u wont 



kelb said:


> tee hee



sheesh last time i said that and i got a retarded pm for moomoo



ImAChvyGirl said:


> you are 1/3 of a sandwich!!!



its a sexy sandwich!



withrespect said:


>






kelb said:


> slut


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> its a sexy sandwich!



with cream cheese


----------



## withrespect

whome20603 said:


> with cream cheese


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> with cream cheese


oh my! my little love porkchop! i fall for you more and more everyday  (and more with every ounce of creamcheese you mention)


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> oh my! my little love porkchop! i fall for you more and more everyday  (and more with every ounce of creamcheese you mention)


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> oh my! my little love porkchop! i fall for you more and more everyday  (and more with every ounce of creamcheese you mention)



I thought I was your pork chop


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

crap i keep getting in trouble, its hard being a wh0re.

you are all special to me 

each in your own special way


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


>



  .... i mean ....


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>



Don't start


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

I'm done for the day!!    I'm going to get nailed by an asian guy.   





back for more fun and excitement tomorrow.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> crap i keep getting in trouble, its hard being a wh0re.
> 
> you are all special to me
> 
> each in your own special way


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I'm done for the day!!    I'm going to get nailed by an asian guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back for more fun and excitement tomorrow.



utoh, Where is Mojo at?!?!?!?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> utoh, Where is Mojo at?!?!?!?


 




I dunno


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> .... i mean ....



Opps, I ment


----------



## whome20603

withrespect said:


>



KVJ loves you already! 



kvj21075 said:


> oh my! my little love porkchop! i fall for you more and more everyday  (and more with every ounce of creamcheese you mention)



heehee 


Seriously though, you would LOVE this cream cheese stuffed chicken I make


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I dunno



Is that why that short bus is waiting outside? Is he here to pick you up?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Is that why that short bus is waiting outside? Is he here to pick you up?



Let me guess, you just got off it, is that how you know its here waiting?


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> KVJ loves you already!
> 
> 
> 
> heehee
> 
> 
> Seriously though, you would LOVE this cream cheese stuffed chicken I make


why havent i been invited over for dinner 


or atleast send me the recipe


----------



## withrespect

whome20603 said:


> KVJ loves you already!
> 
> 
> 
> heehee
> 
> 
> Seriously though, you would LOVE this cream cheese stuffed chicken I make



  anything stuffed with anything is great!


----------



## whome20603

withrespect said:


>



What are you smacking me for? You must not realize I'm so HOODIE 







rich70 said:


> I thought I was your pork chop



Haha!! 



kvj21075 said:


> crap i keep getting in trouble, its hard being a wh0re.
> 
> you are all special to me
> 
> each in your own special way



It's okay boopiece, you don't have to justify anything to "them"


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> why havent i been invited over for dinner
> 
> 
> or atleast send me the recipe



Welllll, ask 4d why he didn't make it for you for Vday. Remember when he PM'd me with what he was doing for you and you wanted to know?? Wellll, I suggested it to him then but NOOOOOO 



withrespect said:


> anything stuffed with anything is great!



Ummm, I'm not sure I agree with that


----------



## withrespect

whome20603 said:


> Welllll, ask 4d why he didn't make it for you for Vday. Remember when he PM'd me with what he was doing for you and you wanted to know?? Wellll, I suggested it to him then but NOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, I'm not sure I agree with that



OMG OMG OMG....   I didn't even think of it being taken that way when I wrote it.


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Welllll, ask 4d why he didn't make it for you for Vday. Remember when he PM'd me with what he was doing for you and you wanted to know?? Wellll, I suggested it to him then but NOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, I'm not sure I agree with that


ugh, i should be marrying you


----------



## Gtmustang88

Almost time to go home.


----------



## muttdog

Damn I had 9 pages to catch up on, missed all the good stuff.


----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


> Damn I had 9 pages to catch up on, missed all the good stuff.



change your settings to show more post on a single page, then its only 4 or 5


----------



## whome20603

withrespect said:


> OMG OMG OMG....   I didn't even think of it being taken that way when I wrote it.







kvj21075 said:


> ugh, i should be marrying you



*keeper status* 

I'll send you the recipe tonight, it's soooooo good


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


> change your settings to show more post on a single page, then its only 4 or 5



Ive been busy, unlike rich and chvygirl, then I went to lunch, should have just skipped to last page.


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> F U BETA



you wish!


----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


> Ive been busy, unlike rich and chvygirl, then I went to lunch, should have just skipped to last page.



In other words, you are making money while they play online?


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> *keeper status*
> 
> I'll send you the recipe tonight, it's soooooo good


 thank you!


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> anything stuffed with anything is great!



  I so  you!


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> I so  you!


----------



## rich70

So I finally got a free night to myself tonight. Whats everybody doing? I need a few


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> So I finally got a free night to myself tonight. Whats everybody doing? I need a few



where are you thinking about? I was gonna pull my clutch tonight, but it is too hot.


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> you wish!




you can


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> So I finally got a free night to myself tonight. Whats everybody doing? I need a few


im not getting my porketta


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> you can



aw you'll let me do that?  how sweet.  if i can find the damn thing i'll get right on that


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> aw you'll let me do that?  how sweet.  if i can find the damn thing i'll get right on that



ur pissing me offf u @$$.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> where are you thinking about? I was gonna pull my clutch tonight, but it is too hot.


I don't know. Where are you at? Still down this way?



kvj21075 said:


> im not getting my porketta


I'll give you whatever you want


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> I'll give you whatever you want



herpes?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I don't know. Where are you at? Still down this way?
> 
> I'll give you whatever you want


teehee so u will give me your meat?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I don't know. Where are you at? Still down this way?
> 
> I'll give you whatever you want



Yeah, about to leave dc now.


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> herpes?


i dont want that!!!!!!






...i dont want what i already have:shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

Gtmustang88 said:


> Yeah, about to leave dc now.



Sounds like Gt wants what Rich has!!!


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> ur pissing me offf u @$$.



hi nitwhit!


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> herpes?


 Wait........



kvj21075 said:


> teehee so u will give me your meat?


Well we do have a daughter together



Gtmustang88 said:


> Yeah, about to leave dc now.


I ment do you still live down this way.


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> hi nitwhit!



Or Not.


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> Sounds like Gt wants what Rich has!!!



Everybody wants what I got...............



























A new Camaro


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> Or Not.



well you said piss off and i heard nitwhit likes to piss on...:shrug:


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Everybody wants what I got...............
> 
> 
> A new Camaro



Ooooh, congrats Rich! What color is it?


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Ooooh, congrats Rich! What color is it?



his Camaro has no color.  It's mine now


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> his Camaro has no color.  It's mine now



Oh, well congrats to you then  What color is it?


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Oh, well congrats to you then  What color is it?



I changed my post and nobody can prove that I said what whome quoted!!!


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> i dunno.  either Rich needs to tell me or the guys who stole it for me need to tell us.  :shrug:
> 
> ...and with my luck it was actually stolen and i'll be carted off to jail.



Quoted as evidence, now you can't delete your post


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Quoted as evidence, now you can't delete your post





or can I?


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Quoted as evidence, now you can't delete your post


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> or can I?



You can delete your post, just not mine 



rich70 said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Wait........
> 
> Well we do have a daughter together
> 
> I ment do you still live down this way.



Yeah still down here.


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> You can delete your post, just not mine
> 
> 
> Beta and I had hot, crazy sex last night.  HE IS AMAZING!!



Very true.  I can't delete your post, just like I can't edit your posts and make them say anything I want them to say.  Everything exists as it was written and nothing more!


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> Very true.  I can't delete your post, just like I can't edit your posts and make them say anything I want them to say.  Everything exists as it was written and nothing more!



.......................


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> Very true.  I can't delete your post, just like I can't edit your posts and make them say anything I want them to say.  Everything exists as it was written and nothing more!



Bwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> .......................



Thats right. Smack him again!!


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Thats right. Smack him again!!


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> .......................






whome20603 said:


> Bwahahahahaha!!!



 you did look at what YOU said when I quoted ya, right?  just wanna make sure


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>



Wait, he might like that.


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> you did look at what YOU said when I quoted ya, right?  just wanna make sure



 I didn't catch that the first time.


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> I didn't catch that the first time.


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog

ovred said:


>


----------



## withrespect

morning.


----------



## 4d2008

I win? :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> I win? :shrug:



not anymore


----------



## Beta84

camping today!


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> I win? :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> camping today!



It is supposed to rain it's @ss off this weekend.  No camping for me.


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> not anymore





Beta84 said:


> camping today!


Heard something about rain today... We will prob be out that way tomorrow 


muttdog said:


>


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> It is supposed to rain it's @ss off this weekend.  No camping for me.



only tonight and it'll probably be on/off.  clear the rest of this weekend.  i'm gonna roll by tonight but if it's raining i might leave and come back sat morning.



4d2008 said:


> Heard something about rain today... We will prob be out that way tomorrow



sounds good


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


>


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


>


 
you are supposed to do that to Rich not me silly!!


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you are supposed to do that to Rich not me silly!!



Rich always wants  Im not doing that.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Rich always wants  Im not doing that.


 

why not?


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> you did look at what YOU said when I quoted ya, right?  just wanna make sure



Well duh, it's clear I was laughing because you might think someone would actually think I said that :teehee:


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> why not?



Mud splatter......


----------



## muttdog

whome20603 said:


> Well duh, it's clear I was laughing because you might think someone would actually think I said that :teehee:


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Mud splatter......


 


that is nasty


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


>



buenos dias


----------



## muttdog

whome20603 said:


> buenos dias



You see the tard icecream truck yet? Im gonna get a pic next time I see it and post it.


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> You see the tard icecream truck yet? Im gonna get a pic next time I see it and post it.



Actually I think I did. I could barely tell it was a short but because it was allllll white, windows too right? Crazy


----------



## muttdog

whome20603 said:


> Actually I think I did. I could barely tell it was a short but because it was allllll white, windows too right? Crazy



Thats the one, I think that makes 7 different icecream trucks in my hood now.


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## kvj21075

ovred said:


>



morning!


withrespect said:


> morning.



guess Rich woke u up this morning? 



4d2008 said:


> I win? :shrug:



you win me! 



Beta84 said:


> camping today!



 camping tomorrow



withrespect said:


> It is supposed to rain it's @ss off this weekend.  No camping for me.



you can come with us  i think we  are just going saturday but prob not camping out



whome20603 said:


> buenos dias


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> Thats the one, I think that makes 7 different icecream trucks in my hood now.



I never see any in our court though I can hear whenever there's one in the neighborhood...Twinkle Twinkle Little Star for THIRTY FREAKING MINUTES


----------



## withrespect

whome20603 said:


> I never see any in our court though I can hear whenever there's one in the neighborhood...Twinkle Twinkle Little Star for THIRTY FREAKING MINUTES



....  I mean ...


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> morning.






4d2008 said:


> I win? :shrug:




Dammit!!



ImAChvyGirl said:


> you are supposed to do that to Rich not me silly!!






muttdog said:


> Rich always wants  Im not doing that.






kvj21075 said:


> guess Rich woke u up this morning?


No comment


----------



## kelb




----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


how is my muffin today? psssst i brought a can of pineapples to eat for lunch today


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kelb said:


>


 


are you having a bad day? do you need a hug?


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


>



Wassamatta?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



Whats up with that?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Whats up with that?



My friend passed away last night.. not it a good mood..


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> you win me!






kvj21075 said:


> how is my muffin today? psssst i brought a can of pineapples to eat for lunch today


? whats up with the Pineapple? 



kelb said:


> My friend passed away last night.. not it a good mood..


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> My friend passed away last night.. not it a good mood..


 sorry


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> ? whats up with the *Pineapple*?



Well she knows how to make a girl smile for sure


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kelb said:


> My friend passed away last night.. not it a good mood..


 




   sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> ? whats up with the Pineapple?


nothing...... nothing at all......  .... jsut like pineapples!!!! why are you all up in my grill!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Well she knows how to make a girl smile for sure


 must be more wh0re talk :shrug:


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> nothing...... nothing at all......  .... jsut like pineapples!!!! why are you all up in my grill!!!!



mmmmmmmmmm grilled pineapple... maybe 4d would like one


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> My friend passed away last night.. not it a good mood..



I'm so sorry.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> mmmmmmmmmm grilled pineapple... maybe 4d would like one


 i dont know about grilling it! maybe jus warming it up a bit


----------



## kelb

I gotta go back to work..


thanks for the love


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I gotta go back to work..
> 
> 
> thanks for the love


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Well duh, it's clear I was laughing because you might think someone would actually think I said that :teehee:


Rich laughed and he didn't see it at first!  



kvj21075 said:


> camping tomorrow


Camping starts today for the cool people, tomorrow for the 





kelb said:


> My friend passed away last night.. not it a good mood..


I'm sorry


----------



## girlygirl87

mornin everyonee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> mornin everyonee!!!!!!!!



hi.



bye.


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> hi.
> 
> 
> 
> bye.




whatever jerk


----------



## kvj21075

lovers quirrel


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> lovers quirrel


sexual tension :shrug:


----------



## girlygirl87

4d2008 said:


> sexual tension :shrug:



it has been to long for me.. ughh going crazyyy. hah


Poor B.. i know its been 10 times as long since hes gotten any..  lol


----------



## OoberBoober

I might come out camping too


----------



## girlygirl87

OoberBoober said:


> I might come out camping too



OOBBBERRRR!!!!!!!!! 

HAHA. 

whats up?!!?  how are u on this Friday morning?!?!


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> it has been to long for me.. ughh going crazyyy. hah
> 
> 
> Poor B.. i know its been 10 times as long since hes gotten any..  lol



  How you doing?


----------



## OoberBoober

girlygirl87 said:


> OOBBBERRRR!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HAHA.
> 
> whats up?!!?  how are u on this Friday morning?!?!



Sad, cause I actually have to do work today 

How about you? Got any sweet plans this weekend?


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> How you doing?




hahaa 

how YOU doin'?


----------



## 4d2008

girlygirl87 said:


> it has been to long for me.. ughh going crazyyy. hah
> 
> 
> *Poor B.. i know its been 10 times as long since hes gotten any*.. lol





OoberBoober said:


> I might come out camping too





rich70 said:


> How you doing?


----------



## girlygirl87

OoberBoober said:


> Sad, cause I actually have to do work today



haha I do too.. dont worry.

what sucks is i have a lil hangover this morning too. Oh ####.. lol


----------



## OoberBoober

girlygirl87 said:


> haha I do too.. dont worry.
> 
> what sucks is i have a lil hangover this morning too. Oh ####.. lol



What you need is a little hair of the dog.


----------



## girlygirl87

OoberBoober said:


> What you need is a little hair of the dog.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>



I'm trying to take over your old Jedi ways master!!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> I'm trying to take over your old Jedi ways master!!


 Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I'm trying to take over *your old *Jedi ways master!!


 he is not that old!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Good luck!!!!!!


look at what your wh0rish ways got you 




... and if u say "RUN RICH RUN!" ill hurt you!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> look at what your wh0rish ways got you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and if u say "RUN RICH RUN!" ill hurt you!



whats up with the pineapple?


----------



## girlygirl87

kvj21075 said:


> he is not that old!!!!



haah what is OLD to you tho!?  


teeheee


----------



## 4d2008

girlygirl87 said:


> haah what is OLD to you tho!?
> 
> 
> teeheee


----------



## girlygirl87

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## withrespect

Now I'm fruity too!!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Good luck!!!!!!


You trained me well Jedi Master!



kvj21075 said:


> he is not that old!!!!


I didn't say HE was old. I'm older than him.



withrespect said:


> Now I'm fruity too!!!


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> haah what is OLD to you tho!?
> 
> 
> teeheee



Well she's only 15 so I guess 21 would be old to her.


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> look at what your wh0rish ways got you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and if u say "RUN RICH RUN!" ill hurt you!



If only I could be as lucky as him. He got himself a keeper.


----------



## muttdog

withrespect said:


> ....  I mean ...





jwwb2000 said:


>





rich70 said:


> If only I could be as lucky as him. He got himself a keeper.



You have a keeper sitting right beside you.


----------



## kvj21075

girlygirl87 said:


> haah what is OLD to you tho!?
> 
> 
> teeheee



old is 25.... but thats ok my 4d is only 23 and Kelb is 22, whome and WR are 21 



4d2008 said:


>



 



girlygirl87 said:


>



off my man! 



withrespect said:


> Now I'm fruity too!!!



oh my, looks like we are having a fruit salad today instead of a sammidge!



rich70 said:


> You trained me well Jedi Master!
> 
> I didn't say HE was old. I'm older than him.



teehee i was kidding



rich70 said:


> Well she's only 15 so I guess 21 would be old to her.



 25! im glad youre 21 also 



rich70 said:


> If only I could be as lucky as him. He got himself a keeper.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> You have a keeper sitting right beside you.


 



um no thank you!!!!


----------



## girlygirl87

I need a keeper:shrug:


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> old is 25.... but thats ok my 4d is only 23 and Kelb is 22, whome and WR are 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off my man!
> 
> 
> 
> oh my, looks like we are having a fruit salad today instead of a sammidge!
> 
> 
> 
> teehee i was kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 25! im glad youre 21 also




I'M 21 again?!  SWEET that was the best year of my life!!


----------



## muttdog

Old is 25? I must have one foot in the grave then, Im 40. Thanks for making me feel good kvj.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> oh my, looks like we are having a fruit salad today instead of a sammidge!


 


if you are the pineapple and *WR* is the strawberry what are *KELB* and *WHOME* going to be?    we need some type of melon and maybe some grapes, apples or oranges!!


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> if you are the pineapple and *WR* is the strawberry what are *KELB* and *WHOME* going to be?    we need some type of melon and maybe some grapes, apples or oranges!!


Kelb and WHome both have nice watermelons  i mean,,,, KelB can be cantalope and WHome Grapefruit


----------



## kvj21075

muttdog said:


> Old is 25? I must have one foot in the grave then, Im 40. Thanks for making me feel good kvj.


----------



## muttdog

kvj21075 said:


>



Thanks, can I have one from 4d also?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> Kelb and WHome both have nice watermelons  i mean,,,, KelB can be cantalope and WHome Grapefruit


 

That works!!  a fruit salad with pineapple, strawberry, cantelope and greapefruit!!  


Mutt wants to be the grapes even though he would be a better !!!


----------



## girlygirl87

kvj21075 said:


> old is 25.... but thats ok my 4d is only 23 and Kelb is 22, whome and WR are 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off my man!
> 
> 
> 
> oh my, looks like we are having a fruit salad today instead of a sammidge!
> 
> 
> 
> teehee i was kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 25! im glad youre 21 also




sweeet.. Im not old.. i am only 22. YaY! haha


----------



## OoberBoober

girlygirl87 said:


> I need a keeper:shrug:



How you doin'.

EDIT: Thats right the big triple digit post. Just for you. Thats just a taste of what you get when you roll with the boober.


----------



## tyky

OoberBoober said:


> How you doin'.
> 
> EDIT: Thats right the big triple digit post. Just for you. Thats just a taste of what you get when you roll with the boober.


----------



## girlygirl87

OoberBoober said:


> How you doin'.
> 
> EDIT: Thats right the big triple digit post. Just for you. Thats just a taste of what you get when you roll with the boober.



ahahh what u smokin today!


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> You have a keeper sitting right beside you.






girlygirl87 said:


> I need a keeper:shrug:






withrespect said:


> I'M 21 again?!  SWEET that was the best year of my life!!


Damn, you're old.



ImAChvyGirl said:


> Mutt wants to be the grapes even though he would be a better !!!


The grapes are his nuts!


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Damn, you're old.
> 
> 
> The grapes are his nuts!



  I am young....


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> Damn, you're old.
> 
> 
> *The grapes are his nuts*!



Im old remember, they have turned from grapes to raisins now.


----------



## kvj21075

muttdog said:


> Im old remember, they have turned from grapes to raisins now.


pssst prunes are bigger


----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


> Im old remember, they have turned from grapes to raisins now.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> I am young....



But I thought you were a


----------



## muttdog

muttdog said:


> Im old remember, they have turned from grapes to prunes now.



:fixed:


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> But I thought you were a



  just because I love the discovery channel?!


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> just because I love the discovery channel?!



  What about The History Channel?


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> !





hahah how old are u!??! where do u live? what do u do for a living? are u hot?!?! 

hahaha


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> hahah how old are u!??! where do u live? what do u do for a living? are u hot?!?!
> 
> hahaha



yes


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> yes


you are  !!!


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> whatever jerk






girlygirl87 said:


> it has been to long for me.. ughh going crazyyy. hah
> 
> 
> Poor B.. i know its been 10 times as long since hes gotten any..  lol


hahahaha cept NOT!  



OoberBoober said:


> I might come out camping too


Might??  I got you a tent already you better be camping!



kvj21075 said:


> old is 25.... but thats ok my 4d is only 23 and Kelb is 22, whome and WR are 21


25 is old?  

But I like all those ladies ages now 



girlygirl87 said:


> I need a keeper:shrug:






withrespect said:


> I'M 21 again?!  SWEET that was the best year of my life!!


nice strawberry!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> hahahaha cept NOT!
> 
> 
> Might??  I got you a tent already you better be camping!
> 
> 
> 25 is old?
> 
> But I like all those ladies ages now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice strawberry!



Geez, how far did you go back


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> Geez, how far did you go back



to my last post.  3-4 pages!  I've been busy...


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> to my last post.  3-4 pages!  I've been busy...



   !!!!


----------



## girlygirl87

withrespect said:


> !!!!



hahahah that is Beta boy!! haha


----------



## withrespect

girlygirl87 said:


> hahahah that is Beta boy!! haha


----------



## Beta84

That's me!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> That's me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66434



rain Beta


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> rain Beta



only tonight. what I might do is visit tonight and get setup early tomorrow morning, instead of staying both nights.  It's supposed to rain alot from 4 til midnight or something last I checked, then be dry the rest of the weekend.


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> only tonight. what I might do is visit tonight and get setup early tomorrow morning, instead of staying both nights.  It's supposed to rain alot from 4 til midnight or something last I checked, then be dry the rest of the weekend.



Jay just said in chat it should be outta here by 4:30 :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> Jay just said in chat it should be outta here by 4:30 :shrug:





I hadn't checked weather since this morning.

edit:  weather.com now has drizzzling from 2-4 and rain still through midnight


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> I hadn't checked weather since this morning.



Bone is saying different tho


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> to my last post.  3-4 pages!  I've been busy...


i must be a   im the multiquote queen


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> Bone is saying different tho



weather.com probably agrees with Boner!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> weather.com probably agrees with Boner!



Em was gonna be there at noon right?  I wonder if she is still?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i must be a   im the multiquote queen



and I'm the king!  It's ok we're still cool to each other!


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> Em was gonna be there at noon right?  I wonder if she is still?



i don't have her number but i can check with Bacon


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> i don't have her number but i can check with Bacon



Cover your balls for christ sake when you do!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> i don't have her number but i can check with Bacon


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> i must be a   im the multiquote queen



no, you arent a  !!!  You are


----------



## tyky

Black-Francis said:


> Cover your balls for christ sake when you do!





I just spit water on my monitor


----------



## Black-Francis

tyky said:


> I just spit water on my monitor



Always swallow, my dear!


----------



## tyky

Black-Francis said:


> Always swallow, my dear!



I usually do


----------



## withrespect

Weather for California, MD 20619 - Add to iGoogle 
82°F
Current: Clear
Wind: SE at 0 mph
Humidity: 65%Fri - thunderstorms

90°F | 68°FSat - isolated thunderstorms

85°F | 67°FSun -sunny


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Always swallow, my dear!


damn u beat me to it!


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> Weather for California, MD 20619 - Add to iGoogle
> 82°F
> Current: Clear
> Wind: SE at 0 mph
> Humidity: 65%Fri - thunderstorms
> 
> 90°F | 68°FSat - isolated thunderstorms
> 
> 85°F | 67°FSun -sunny



weather.com lists saturday clear with 20% chance of precip and a high of 84.  :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> weather.com lists saturday clear with 20% chance of precip and a high of 84.  :shrug:



  seee.... I try to help and you buck me.  no more  for you.


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> seee.... I try to help and you buck me.  no more  for you.



I was just comparing weather reports!  I helped you out earlier today!!  I should still get the


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> seee.... I try to help and you buck me.  no more  for you.


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> old is 25.... but thats ok my 4d is only 23 and Kelb is 22, whome and WR are 21



Ironically, that's when I stopped counting my age...I've been 21 six times already 



kvj21075 said:


> Kelb and WHome both have nice watermelons  i mean,,,, KelB can be cantalope and WHome Grapefruit



Ugh, I hate grapefruit...how about a nice juicy apple? 



tyky said:


> Geez, how far did you go back







kvj21075 said:


> i must be a   im the multiquote queen


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Ironically, that's when I stopped counting my age...I've been 21 six times already
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I hate grapefruit...how about a nice juicy apple?


sure! i'd love to try your apple!


----------



## kvj21075

kvj21075 said:


> sure! i'd love to try your apple!


omg, i just realized..... we are like that d@mn fruit of the loom commercial, u know where all those dorks are dressed up as fruits!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> sure! i'd love to try your apple!





You know what they say about eating pineapple right? Wellllll, let's just say...nevermind, I don't want an infraction


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> You know what they say about eating pineapple right? Wellllll, let's just say...nevermind, I don't want an infraction


teehee, kelb and i were talking about that yesterday, she said i was sweet, and i told her it must be all that pineapple juice ive been drinking


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> teehee, kelb and i were talking about that yesterday, she said i was sweet, and i told her it must be all that pineapple juice ive been drinking


----------



## rich70

I want some fruit salad now


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> I want some fruit salad now


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I want some fruit salad now


teehee - funny u say that- this is the whole story of it lol. so yesterday i texted kelb i was driving through charlotte hall and asked her if she wanted me to pick her up anything, cause she had a migraine. and she said "no thanks" and then texted me "youre so sweet" and i replied "its all that pineapple juice i drink!" then she wrote "i want some pineapple" and i wrote "be right over!!!"


----------



## girlygirl87

kvj21075 said:


> teehee - funny u say that- this is the whole story of it lol. so yesterday i texted kelb i was driving through charlotte hall and asked her if she wanted me to pick her up anything, cause she had a migraine. and she said "no thanks" and then texted me "youre so sweet" and i replied "its all that pineapple juice i drink!" then she wrote "i want some pineapple" and i wrote "be right over!!!"



hahahah


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> I want some fruit salad now



with a cherry on top?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> I want some fruit salad now


 



you are a fruit salad!!


----------



## kvj21075

so many fruits on this forum!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> so many fruits on this forum!


Speaking of that... I got your OJ. and I want French Toast in the AM with either Bacon or Sausage (or both)... TIA


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> with a cherry on top?



Um no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't swing your way.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Speaking of that... I got your OJ. and I want French Toast in the AM with either Bacon or Sausage (or both)... TIA


if she wants Bacon she's gonna need to be at the campout tonight!



rich70 said:


> Um no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't swing your way.


u just swing 4d's way?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Um no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't swing your way.


But you swing my way :shrug:


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you are a fruit salad!!



Is that why you are always pulling on my stem?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Speaking of that... I got your OJ. and I want French Toast in the AM with either Bacon or Sausage (or both)... TIA


u got it


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> if she wants Bacon she's gonna need to be at the campout tonight!
> 
> 
> u just swing 4d's way?


Um no on THAT bacon and on the other comment... nice timing 


4d2008 said:


> But you swing my way :shrug:


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Is that why you are always pulling on my stem?


 

it isn't me pulling on your stem it is mutt!!!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Um no on THAT bacon and on the other comment... nice timing



GMTA 

and i figured u were offering her Bacon and Sausage...I figured E may have been left out.


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> u just swing 4d's way?






4d2008 said:


> But you swing my way :shrug:


Thats because we got that special relationship


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> it isn't me pulling on your stem it is mutt!!!



Damn, then he has some soft hands.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Damn, then he has some soft hands.


 

he uses special loation!!!


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Speaking of that... I got your OJ. and I want French Toast in the AM with either Bacon or Sausage (or both)... TIA



Mmm, french toast with sliced bananas 

Thanks 4d, sounds like breakfast tomorrow morning before we meet the florist


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> Mmm, french toast with sliced bananas
> 
> Thanks 4d, sounds like breakfast tomorrow morning before *we meet* the florist


Great now KVJ knows... Thanks.


----------



## girlygirl87

ughh.. toook a nice 30 min. nap here on my lunch break.. and i do not feel like gettin back to work.. ughhhh


3 more hours to go til the weeekend.. YAY!!!


----------



## 4d2008

girlygirl87 said:


> ughh.. toook a nice 30 min. nap here on my lunch break.. and i do not feel like gettin back to work.. ughhhh
> 
> 
> 3 more hours to go til the weeekend.. YAY!!!


I went to a retirement today got sad (cause I cant wait for mine) decided to leave early... Now having a Capt n Coke


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Great now KVJ knows... Thanks.



Oops, I didn't realize how that sounded


----------



## girlygirl87

4d2008 said:


> I went to a retirement today got sad (cause I cant wait for mine) decided to leave early... Now having a Capt n Coke



hahha.. Well.. u are close to retirement arent u??! haha 

im jealous. i want a capt and coke. have one for me!!!


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> Oops, I didn't realize how that sounded


Cant wait to go shopping with ya 


girlygirl87 said:


> hahha.. Well.. u are close to retirement arent u??! haha
> 
> im jealous. i want a capt and coke. have one for me!!!


OK! Making another now!


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> so many fruits on this forum!


----------



## 4d2008

I wanted to be a Vegi, not a fruit :shrug:


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> I wanted to be a Vegi, not a fruit :shrug:


 


<======  that looks like a good one to pick!


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Cant wait to go shopping with ya



I know, we always have so much fun. Maybe we can pick something special up for KVJ this time. What say you?


----------



## OoberBoober

The clouds outside are starting to look like they could break at any second.


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> I know, we always have so much fun. Maybe we can pick something special up for KVJ this time. What say you?


hmmmmmm well I just got her a "rabbit" last night so we will have to think of something good.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> I wanted to be a Vegi, not a fruit :shrug:


----------



## girlygirl87

4d2008 said:


> Cant wait to go shopping with ya
> 
> OK! Making another now!



hah Thankss!!!!!


----------



## tyky

OoberBoober said:


> The clouds outside are starting to look like they could break at any second.



they look the same as the did all day to me :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

OoberBoober said:


> The clouds outside are starting to look like they could break at any second.



i owe you a text.  if i forget, hit me up so we can talk about this weekend.  my phone is dead right now


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> i owe you a text.  if i forget, hit me up so we can talk about this weekend.  my phone is dead right now


you still going tonight???? I think we will be out after B-fast.


----------



## 4d2008

girlygirl87 said:


> hah Thankss!!!!!


I made it a double since Im drinking for two.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> you still going tonight???? I think we will be out after B-fast.


not sure.  gonna go but may not stay the night...and would come back in the morning.  we'll see.  my tent needs it dry outside for the setup (it's open with a rainflap) so i don't wanna get the inside soaking wet.



4d2008 said:


> I made it a double since Im drinking for two.



omg kvj knocked you up??


----------



## girlygirl87

4d2008 said:


> I made it a double since Im drinking for two.



Oh #### even bettterrr!!!


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> not sure.  gonna go but may not stay the night...and would come back in the morning.  we'll see.  my tent needs it dry outside for the setup (it's open with a rainflap) so i don't wanna get the inside soaking wet.
> 
> 
> 
> omg kvj knocked you up??


----------



## 4d2008

my breasts are tender and Im gaining weight :shrug:


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> not sure.  gonna go but may not stay the night...and would come back in the morning.  we'll see.  my tent needs it dry outside for the setup (it's open with a rainflap) so i don't wanna get the inside soaking wet.
> 
> 
> 
> omg kvj knocked you up??



if it is not raining you better be camping


----------



## Gtmustang88

I am not feeling well, and changing out this clutch is a pain. UPS needs to get here so I can start reassembling and then go to sleep.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> my breasts are tender and Im gaining weight :shrug:



I thought your boobs looked bigger in the engagement party pics


----------



## 4d2008

Gtmustang88 said:


> I am not feeling well, and changing out this clutch is a pain. UPS needs to get here so I can start reassembling and then go to sleep.


well Im pregnant... Beat that.


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> ughh.. *toook a nice 30 min. nap *here on my lunch break.. and i do not feel like gettin back to work.. ughhhh
> 
> 
> 3 more hours to go til the weeekend.. YAY!!!


Must be nice!!


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> hmmmmmm well I just got her a "rabbit" last night so we will have to think of something good.



How about a nice "movie"


----------



## Gtmustang88

4d2008 said:


> well Im pregnant... Beat that.



I will pass. haha


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> How about a nice "movie"


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> I am not feeling well, and changing out this clutch is a pain. UPS needs to get here so I can start reassembling and then go to sleep.



Buy a chevy


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


>



I made a funny :snort:


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Buy a chevy



I dont' want that junk. I work there for 4 years and saw all the problems those things have


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Gtmustang88 said:


> I dont' want that junk. I work there for 4 years and saw all the problems those things have


 

i worked for ford for 7 years and they have just as many if not more!!


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> i worked for ford for 7 years and they have just as many if not more!!


I dont have problems and I want my money!


----------



## Gtmustang88

ImAChvyGirl said:


> i worked for ford for 7 years and they have just as many if not more!!



I haven't had any problems with any of my fords. Changing clutch out before I move since tob whined a little. I won't have access to the garage and air tools like I do now in 3 weeks.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Gtmustang88 said:


> I haven't had any problems with any of my fords. Changing clutch out before I move since tob whined a little. I won't have access to the garage and air tools like I do now in 3 weeks.


 


you have a mustang you will eventually have problems!!


----------



## girlygirl87

Rich.. 



My nap was VERY nice. thanks. haha


----------



## Gtmustang88

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you have a mustang you will eventually have problems!!



Then i will just fix it, lol. Just like any other car. I have owned chevy's too, i prefer ford, although i do like chevy trucks.


----------



## 4d2008

I want a Bently


----------



## Gtmustang88

girlygirl87 said:


> Rich..
> 
> 
> 
> My nap was VERY nice. thanks. haha



I want a nap


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> I dont have problems and I want my money!


 


I spent it fixing my ford


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I dont have problems and I want my money!


 I forgot chevygirl worked under, I mean for you.



girlygirl87 said:


> Rich..
> 
> 
> 
> My nap was VERY nice. thanks. haha


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I forgot chevygirl worked under, I mean for you.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> I forgot chevygirl worked under, I mean for you.


 



the oil changes were the best!!!!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> the oil changes were the best!!!!



You used to lube him up?


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> the oil changes were the best!!!!


Nothing wrong with a lube job


----------



## girlygirl87

bbbbbbbboooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> You used to lube him up?


 

every three months or 5,000 miles!!! which ever came first


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> Nothing wrong with a lube job


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


>


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> bbbbbbbboooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddddddddd



Whats wrong? Do you need some


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


>






I got out again


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> I got out again


Ill find you and next time Ill have KVJ tie you up.


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> Ill find you and next time Ill have KVJ tie you up.



Ooooooooooooooooooooo, you promise


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooo, you promise


 You both would like that way too much


----------



## NYCityGirl

4d2008 said:


> You both would like that way too much


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> Whats wrong? Do you need some



yes.. I DO!!!! 

alochol withdraws.. got the shakes right now.


----------



## girlygirl87

or mayeb i just need to get laid... haha


----------



## 4d2008

NYCityGirl said:


>





girlygirl87 said:


> or mayeb i just need to get laid... haha


RICH!!! Make your move!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> yes.. I DO!!!!
> 
> alochol withdraws.. got the shakes right now.



I thought you've never been drunk? Remember you are a little 




Or so you say.................


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> or mayeb i just need to get laid... haha



Damn girl....you are really horny, aren't you?


----------



## whome20603

girlygirl87 said:


> or mayeb i just need to get laid... haha



pervGIRLY


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> or mayeb i just need to get laid... haha


  (in my best joey voice)  How you doin'



4d2008 said:


> RICH!!! Make your move!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Damn girl....you are really horny, aren't you?



I know right, hehe, this isn't the first time today this has come up


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> I thought you've never been drunk? Remember you are a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or so you say.................



CRAP.... 


i let my secret out.. damn it.. 


and Black francis.. 

Yes. yes i am.. lol


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> I know right, hehe, *this isn't the first time today this has come up *



How did you know? Are you watching me right now?


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> I know right, hehe, this isn't the first time today this has come up



Somebody throw that girl some sausage.....


----------



## girlygirl87

4d2008 said:


> RICH!!! Make your move!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




he never answered my questions I asked.. so no move for rich. haha


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> he never answered my questions I asked.. so no move for rich. haha



What questions?


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> he never answered my questions I asked.. so no move for rich. haha



I can give you some phone sex, but I charge by the minute....but by the way you are talking it won't take long for you to explode.


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> [/B]
> How did you know? Are you watching me right now?







Black-Francis said:


> Somebody throw that girl some sausage.....



I bet she'd settle for a door knob


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> What questions?



hahaha.. nothing. they were 10 pages ago. history.. lol 


BF- u are crazyy.. lol


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> I bet she'd settle for a door knob



ouch


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> ouch



nevermind, that was mean


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> nevermind, that was mean



chicken


----------



## girlygirl87

whome20603 said:


> I bet she'd settle for a door knob



No.. I would not settle for that


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> hahaha.. nothing. they were 10 pages ago. history.. lol
> 
> 
> BF- u are crazyy.. lol



Oh those, BF answered on my behalf.  Yes


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> chicken



It wasn't that bad 

You said "ouch" and I was just gonna say that I didn't say it had to be a sharpened door knob :shrug:

See, not so bad 

I got an 'infection' from my apple earlier, just wasn't tryin to get another


----------



## girlygirl87

whome20603 said:


> It wasn't that bad
> 
> You said "ouch" and I was just gonna say that I didn't say it had to be a sharpened door knob :shrug:
> 
> See, not so bad
> 
> I got an 'infection' from my apple earlier, just wasn't tryin to get another



hahaha


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> It wasn't that bad
> 
> You said "ouch" and I was just gonna say that I didn't say it had to be a sharpened door knob :shrug:
> 
> See, not so bad
> 
> I got an 'infection' from my apple earlier, just wasn't tryin to get another



You got in trouble for that?   ....that's ridiculous! Vrai is head hunting this week....I got in trouble for talking about KVJ's cat.


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> You got in trouble for that?   ....that's ridiculous! Vrai is head hunting this week....I got in trouble for talking about KVJ's cat.



MEOW!!


----------



## kvj21075

NYCityGirl said:


>



see another girl 4d hits on?!?!?!?! 



Black-Francis said:


> Somebody throw that girl some sausage.....



im making sausage tomorrow morning 



whome20603 said:


> I bet she'd settle for a door knob



omg 



girlygirl87 said:


> No.. I would not settle for that



door knob not big enough


----------



## withrespect

Black-Francis said:


> I can give you some phone sex, but I charge by the minute....but by the way you are talking it won't take long for you to explode.


----------



## ovred




----------



## toppick08




----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70

I just got to work at 12 and I work till 5. My whole day is effed up now


----------



## jwwb2000

It is a nice day out there today.


----------



## rich70

jwwb2000 said:


> It is a nice day out there today.



Don't rub it in


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Don't rub it in



you comin out to the campgrounds after work?


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> you comin out to the campgrounds after work?



Are there gonna be peeps down there? Who's going?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

It is nice out today!!!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> It is nice out today!!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## toppick08

ovred said:


>


----------



## ovred

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Beta84




----------



## toppick08




----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## Beta84

is it Thursday yet?


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## toppick08

Well, let me go........busy day ahead...........have fun freaks.


----------



## 4d2008

Two tall trees, a birch and a beech, are growing in the woods.

A small tree begins to grow between them, and the beech says to the birch, 'Is that a son of a beech or a son of a birch?'

The birch says he cannot tell.

Just then a woodpecker lands on the sapling.

The birch says, 'Woodpecker, you are a tree expert..
Can you tell if that is a son of a beech or a son of a birch?'

The woodpecker takes a taste of the small tree. He replies, 'It is neither a son of a beech nor a son of a birch. It is, however, the best piece of Ash I have ever put my pecker in


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Two tall trees, a birch and a beech, are growing in the woods.
> 
> A small tree begins to grow between them, and the beech says to the birch, 'Is that a son of a beech or a son of a birch?'
> 
> The birch says he cannot tell.
> 
> Just then a woodpecker lands on the sapling.
> 
> The birch says, 'Woodpecker, you are a tree expert..
> Can you tell if that is a son of a beech or a son of a birch?'
> 
> The woodpecker takes a taste of the small tree. He replies, 'It is neither a son of a beech nor a son of a birch. It is, however, the best piece of Ash I have ever put my pecker in



 TFF!


----------



## Kittykat33

Good morning all


----------



## kvj21075

Kittykat33 said:


> Good morning all


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Good morning all


----------



## withrespect




----------



## tyky




----------



## girlygirl87

its only 926 and i am ready to  someone.. GGRRRRR



anywho.. hope everyones having a good morning!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


whats mine say?


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> whats mine say?



  I woke up the next morning and jumped in the shower and I am scrubbing the writing of my boobs and got it all off then I got out of the shower and i start drying off and I happened to notice writing on my arse too, I was like WTF I don't remember that


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I woke up the next morning and jumped in the shower and I am scrubbing the writing of my boobs and got it all off then I got out of the shower and i start drying off and I happened to notice writing on my arse too, I was like WTF I don't remember that


i remembered the piggy-..... but not what you had written there! lol


----------



## OoberBoober

I should have stayed longer.


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## tyky

OoberBoober said:


> I should have stayed longer.



ya you really should have


----------



## withrespect

tyky said:


> I woke up the next morning and jumped in the shower and I am scrubbing the writing of my boobs and got it all off then I got out of the shower and i start drying off and I happened to notice writing on my arse too, I was like WTF I don't remember that



  I feel like I missed a really good time.


----------



## kvj21075

OoberBoober said:


> I should have stayed longer.


u missed the womens running around in thongs


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> u missed the womens running around in thongs



he was there for the wimmins on the slip n slide in thongs he even joined in


----------



## OoberBoober

tyky said:


> ya you really should have



I figured that the night had climaxed after ies were running around in their skippies, while honkies from other camp sites were trying to convince them to not go skinny dipping.


----------



## tyky

OoberBoober said:


> I figured that the night had climaxed after ies were running around in their skippies, while honkies from other camp sites were trying to convince them to not go skinny dipping.



I put my pics on my computer last night and there really isn't many that can even go on FB, too much nudity


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> he was there for the wimmins on the slip n slide in thongs he even joined in


ohhhh i thought he left earlier  so he was there for thong slip n slide but not for the part where the girls were dancing and molesting the guys?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I put my pics on my computer last night and there really isn't many that can even go on FB, too much nudity


please email them to me


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> ohhhh i thought he left earlier  so he was there for thong slip n slide but not for the part where the girls were dancing and molesting the guys?



right!


----------



## OoberBoober

kvj21075 said:


> ohhhh i thought he left earlier  so he was there for thong slip n slide but not for the part where the girls were dancing and molesting the guys?



That juice was liquid evil.


----------



## muttdog




----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> whats mine say?


Bacowned!



tyky said:


> I woke up the next morning and jumped in the shower and I am scrubbing the writing of my boobs and got it all off then I got out of the shower and i start drying off and I happened to notice writing on my arse too, I was like WTF I don't remember that


"I keep drinking this jungle juice but I'm just not drunk AT ALL!"

"HEY EVERYBODY, I HAFTA WRITE XXXXXXX ON ALL OF YOU!"  

yeah u were drunk.  



OoberBoober said:


> I should have stayed longer.


I told you to stay longer!  It got insane after you left, cept ur lil lady slept through it all.



withrespect said:


> I feel like I missed a really good time.


you did!



OoberBoober said:


> I figured that the night had climaxed after ies were running around in their skippies, while honkies from other camp sites were trying to convince them to not go skinny dipping.


  that was where the night began!


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> I put my pics on my computer last night and there really isn't many that can even go on FB, too much nudity



email me!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> Bacowned!
> 
> 
> "I keep drinking this jungle juice but I'm just not drunk AT ALL!"
> 
> "HEY EVERYBODY, I HAFTA WRITE XXXXXXX ON ALL OF YOU!"
> 
> yeah u were drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was where the night began!





Beta84 said:


> email me!



That was the first night I was drunk the 2nd nite 

My pics are on my mac at home, later!


----------



## girlygirl87




----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


>


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


>



Get some this weekend?


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


> Get some this weekend?



NO! i wish


----------



## kelb

<--dunkie


----------



## OoberBoober

girlygirl87 said:


> NO! i wish



You should have come camping.


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Get some this weekend?



Did you?


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> NO! i wish






OoberBoober said:


> You should have come camping.



she's too scared to get drunk with me.  she knows she'd end up in my bed naked and tied up!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> <--dunkie


how is my sugar dumpling this morning?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> how is my sugar dumpling this morning?



SAD! funeral is today and I still ... STILL.. have a headache. I'm going to the eye doc before the funeral


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Did you?


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> she's too scared to get drunk with me.  she knows she'd end up in my bed naked and tied up!






what exactly would you have tied her too?  Your tent poles


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> how is my sugar dumpling this morning?



hows my pineapple doing today?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> SAD! funeral is today and I still ... STILL.. have a headache. I'm going to the eye doc before the funeral


sorry  get better


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> hows my pineapple doing today?


sweet  need  a vist???


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> SAD! funeral is today and I still ... STILL.. have a headache. I'm going to the eye doc before the funeral






tyky said:


> what exactly would you have tied her too?  Your tent poles



to my bed, hands bound!


----------



## girlygirl87

tyky said:


> what exactly would you have tied her too?  Your tent poles




hahah. that would be bad.. tent would not be up for long.. 


and this is all in betas wildest dreams. im not Easy. drunk or sober.. 

Sorry bout ur luck B


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> hahah. that would be bad.. tent would not be up for long..
> 
> 
> and this is all in betas wildest dreams. im not Easy. drunk or sober..
> 
> Sorry bout ur luck B



it's ok, i'll survive...somehow.


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> im not Easy.



no fun!


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> no fun!



not at all!  she is apparently a very boring first date


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> not at all!  she is apparently a very boring first date



how would u kno..uve never been on a date with me u @$$


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> how would u kno..uve never been on a date with me u @$$


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> how would u kno..uve never been on a date with me u @$$



In his wet dreams he has!


----------



## OoberBoober

tyky said:


> he was there for the wimmins on the slip n slide in thongs he even joined in



Thats the last time I get burned by the cover of a slip n slide... It looked so damn fun.


----------



## tyky

OoberBoober said:


> Thats the last time I get burned by the cover of a slip n slide... It looked so damn fun.


----------



## rich70




----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>



shut up


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> shut up



  That hurt my internet feelings!!


----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


> In his wet dreams he has!



hahaa


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> In his wet dreams he has!


  my wet dreams shoot for higher than _her_, cmon now!



OoberBoober said:


> Thats the last time I get burned by the cover of a slip n slide... It looked so damn fun.



  yeah that picture is fake!  nice AV btw


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> my wet dreams shoot for higher than _her_, cmon now!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that picture is fake!  nice AV btw



you have a poster on your ceiling


----------



## Black-Francis

tyky said:


> you have a poster on your ceiling


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> my wet dreams shoot for higher than _her_, cmon now!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that picture is fake!  nice AV btw




ha.  whatever jerk. I dont even wanna go there with you cuz u will get ur feelings hurt


----------



## girlygirl87

tyky said:


> you have a poster on your ceiling



hahahahaahaahaahhaha


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> you have a poster on your ceiling






girlygirl87 said:


> ha.  whatever jerk. I dont even wanna go there with you cuz u will get ur feelings hurt



stop kissin my butt!


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


>



You really don't get that?


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> You really don't get that?



I had to re-read what I said to understand what she meant.  Now I get it.  

I was wondering what a poster on my ceiling really had to do with anything!


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> I had to re-read what I said to understand what she meant.  Now I get it.
> 
> I was wondering what a poster on my ceiling really had to do with anything!



So what dude is on your poster?


----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


> You really don't get that?



hes a little slow.. 
lol


----------



## OoberBoober

This day is flying by for a Monday


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> I had to re-read what I said to understand what she meant.  Now I get it.
> 
> I was wondering what a poster on my ceiling really had to do with anything!



maybe you should ignore gg, she is a meanie


----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


> So what dude is on your poster?




its a big pic of you!


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> its a big pic of you!





My poster is Mojo!


----------



## girlygirl87




----------



## girlygirl87

Oh man am I bored.. Ughh


----------



## Gtmustang88

girlygirl87 said:


> Oh man am I bored.. Ughh


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> Oh man am I bored.. Ughh



You need a Pocket Rocket!


----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


> You need a Pocket Rocket!



hah neeed something!! lol


----------



## whome20603

girlygirl87 said:


> hah neeed something!! lol



Try a door knob................or a cold shower


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Try a door knob................or a cold shower



What is with the doorknobs?


----------



## girlygirl87

whome20603 said:


> Try a door knob................or a cold shower



thanks!!!


----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


> What is with the doorknobs?




Who knows...lol


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> hes a little slow..
> lol



pot, meet kettle!


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> What is with the doorknobs?



C'mon, how funny would it be to watch someone try to get leverage while trying to  a door knob? 



girlygirl87 said:


> thanks!!!



YW


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> C'mon, how funny would it be to watch someone try to get leverage while trying to  a door knob?
> 
> 
> 
> YW



Sounds like someone has experience!!


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Sounds like someone has experience!!





I don't need to use furniture or household items


----------



## muttdog

whome20603 said:


> I don't need to use furniture or household items



She has a bob.


----------



## MADPEBS1

muttdog said:


> She has a bob.



and a KNOB


----------



## ovred




----------



## tyky




----------



## toppick08




----------



## muttdog




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


>



wake up.


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> wake up.


NO!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> NO!



fine then we'll take pictures of you sleeping in your car


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


>



.....


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> .....


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


>



Good morning, loverface.


----------



## kvj21075

girlygirl87 said:


> Who knows...lol



 teehee



whome20603 said:


> I don't need to use furniture or household items



thats right! she has me! 


4d2008 said:


>







Beta84 said:


> fine then we'll take pictures of you sleeping in your car


ruh oh



withrespect said:


> .....



 morning! i really want to call you my peach... u think u can fix that?



Beta84 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> fine then we'll take pictures of you sleeping in your car


I wasnt asleep :shrug:


kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> Good morning, loverface.






kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

A man is dining in a fancy restaurant and there is a gorgeous redhead at the next table. He has been checking her out since he sat down, but lacks the nerve to talk to her. 

Suddenly she sneezes, and her glass eye comes flying out of its socket toward him. He reflexively reaches out, grabs it out of the air, and hands it back. 

'Oh my, I am so sorry,' the woman says as she pops her eye back in place. 

'Let me buy your dinner to make it up to you,' she says. 

They enjoy a fine dinner  and afterwards they go to the theater followed by drinks. They talk, they laugh, she shares her deepest dreams and he shares his. She listens. 

After paying for everything, she asks him if he would like to come to her place for a nightcap and stay for breakfast. They had a wonderful time. 

The next morning, she cooks a gourmet meal. The guy is amazed. Everything had been SO incredible! 
'You know,' he said, 'you are the perfect woman. Are you this nice to every guy you meet?' 

'No,' she replies. . . 
'You just happened to catch my eye.'


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> I wasnt asleep :shrug:



you were trying though!  kvj was trying too, then i suddenly noticed she had opened her eyes and was smiling right at the camera.  it freaked me out


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> you were trying though! kvj was trying too, then i suddenly noticed she had opened her eyes and was smiling right at the camera. it freaked me out


Can you blame me? it was like 3 / 4 am... :shrug: was NOT about to drive thats for sure...


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Can you blame me? it was like 3 / 4 am... :shrug: was NOT about to drive thats for sure...



no, i actually thought u were asleep.  i still dunno why you two didn't come share my tent with me!!  :shrug:


----------



## whome20603




----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> no, i actually thought u were asleep.  i still dunno why you two didn't come share my tent with me!!  :shrug:


cause dogs were pooping on it!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


>


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


>






kvj21075 said:


> cause dogs were pooping on it!


that was just the corner of the tarp duh.  tent was doing great!


----------



## whome20603

> kvj21075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beta84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


 I'm sooooo sleepy. I hope this liquid energy kicks in soon


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> that was just the corner of the tarp duh.  tent was doing great!


i hate the smell in most tents. it gets muggy and sticky, i want an open tent, with just a screen, like those things we had at our engagement party, but with a floor!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i hate the smell in most tents. it gets muggy and sticky, i want an open tent, with just a screen, like those things we had at our engagement party, but with a floor!



mine wasn't smelly at all   it wasn't hot out so it didn't get muggy at all.  i didn't even use my fan the entire time.

but as for the tents, mine had a big rainflap on top of a basically open screen top.  i think Canadian's may be like that too.  Bacon's was pretty open on the second night as well.


----------



## rich70

Morning.


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Morning.


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 66562
> View attachment 66563
> View attachment 66564
> View attachment 66565
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66566



What the hell is all that mess for?


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> What the hell is all that mess for?



your word association posts yesterday


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning.


 hi shmoopy bear!


----------



## girlygirl87

morning everyoneeee!!!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> your word association posts yesterday



  My fault. I just don't know what made me do that.

Oh yeah cause it was funny!!


----------



## tyky




----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> My fault. I just don't know what made me do that.
> 
> Oh yeah cause it was funny!!





it was freakinnn AMAZINNNGGGGGGG.

i was rotflmfao. 

haha


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> hi shmoopy bear!



Good morning cuddle cakes 

I had a dream about you last night.


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> morning everyoneeee!!!


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> morning everyoneeee!!!






rich70 said:


> My fault. I just don't know what made me do that.
> 
> Oh yeah cause it was funny!!


    



girlygirl87 said:


> it was freakinnn AMAZINNNGGGGGGG.
> 
> i was rotflmfao.
> 
> haha


you're a bit obsessed with me


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> you're a bit obsessed with me




i didnt kno that laughin/makin fun of u was an obsession.. hmm...


Heyy Rich


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Good morning cuddle cakes
> 
> I had a dream about you last night.


someone need to do laundry now?


----------



## whome20603




----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> someone need to do laundry now?



    um


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


>



Hey there fellow Waldorfein


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Hey there fellow Waldorfein



:hoodiehug:


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> Hey there fellow Waldorfein



i'M a waldorfein toooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> i'M a waldorfein toooo!!!!!!!!



no, you're a La Platian.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> no, you're a La Platian.



but i work in waldorf.. 
lol


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> no, you're a La Platian.



like omg :twistshairpopsgum: lol!!!!!



4d2008 said:


>


----------



## girlygirl87

whome20603 said:


> like omg :twistshairpopsgum: lol!!!!!



hahaah


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> no, you're a La Platian.


teehee i wanna be a lusbian


----------



## whome20603

girlygirl87 said:


> hahaah







kvj21075 said:


> teehee i wanna be a lusbian



Lesbihonest, aren't you already?


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Lesbihonest, aren't you already?


only when im with you... and kelb


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>


Wake up 



girlygirl87 said:


> but i work in waldorf..
> lol


Cool, so do I. That means you can take me to lunch one day!!


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> but i work in waldorf..
> lol


doesn't count u wannabe



whome20603 said:


> like omg :twistshairpopsgum: lol!!!!!


and u wonder where :whome: comes from.  



I found this for you but I can't resize it so it's still legible!!


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Lesbihonest


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> Wake up
> 
> 
> Cool, so do I. That means you can take me to lunch one day!!



or u could take me to lunch. hahah


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> only when im with you... and kelb



I thought so...remember, I'm watching you! 



Beta84 said:


> I found this for you but I can't resize it so it's still legible!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66569



I can't see what it says but it looks.....................SHOCOLATTE 



Black-Francis said:


>



I made a funny


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Wake up


I CANT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I CANT!!!!!!!!!!


sorry i kept u up last night


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


>



::middlefinger::


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> sorry i kept u up last night


Its ok


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> ::middlefinger::





	

		
			
		

		
	
No its like this.


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> I thought so...remember, I'm watching you!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see what it says but it looks.....................SHOCOLATTE
> 
> 
> I made a funny


if you click on it, you'll see.  it says "fo shizzle my nizzle" or somethin 



Black-Francis said:


> ::middlefinger::


better watch out, jwwb might be packin!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> ::middlefinger::



teehee 



4d2008 said:


> View attachment 66576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No its like this.


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> better watch out, jwwb might be packin!
> View attachment 66577



Why'd you quote me and say that? I know I'm confused but really...why for how come I don't undergetit?


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> better watch out, jwwb might be packin!
> View attachment 66577



Packin' a cow bell maybe!


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Why'd you quote me and say that? I know I'm confused but really...why for how come I don't undergetit?



oops.  i posted my reply inside your quote.  went back and fixed it.


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> or u could take me to lunch. hahah


But what happened to women want equal rights?



4d2008 said:


> I CANT!!!!!!!!!!


 How 'bout now.



kvj21075 said:


> sorry i kept u up last night


You kept me UP last night too.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> How 'bout now.
> 
> You kept me UP last night too.




and


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> oops.  i posted my reply inside your quote.  went back and fixed it.



Fo Shizzle


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Packin' a cow bell maybe!



needs more cowbell!!!



rich70 said:


> You kept me UP last night too.



teehee


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> But what happened to women want equal rights?



nah she likes bein pampered.  now buy her lunch at the olive garden u cheapo


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> and



  Sorry bro!! 


You tell her to stay out of my dreams. I was dreaming about you first then she came in and kicked you out.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> and


dont worry shnookum- i bet u were in it too


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> nah she likes bein *pampered*.  now buy her lunch at the olive garden u cheapo



Speaking of being pampered..........my nephew will be here in a couple days


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> dont worry shnookum- i bet u were in it too



See post 24550!


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Speaking of being pampered..........my nephew will be here in a couple days


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> nah she likes bein pampered.  now buy her lunch at the olive garden u cheapo


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Sorry bro!!
> 
> 
> You tell her to stay out of my dreams. I was dreaming about you first then she came in and kicked you out.


sorry i get jealous


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


>



Are you  over beta or the Olive Garden?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> sorry i get jealous



Its ok I still  you.


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> Are you  over beta or the Olive Garden?



olive garden. love that place.


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> olive garden. love that place.



Has you tried Carrabas yet? I think that is better than the Olive Garden.


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> Has you tried Carrabas yet? I think that is better than the Olive Garden.



yeahh ive had carrabas. they r goood too. lol


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Has you tried Carrabas yet? I think that is better than the Olive Garden.



hells no


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> yeahh ive had carrabas. they r goood too. lol



Wanna try my breadstick?


----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


> Wanna try my breadstick?


----------



## kvj21075

girlygirl87 said:


>


u like em big and black right? or soft and white?


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> u like em big and black right? or soft and white?



How about lightly browned with a delicious creamy alfredo sauce


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> How about lightly browned with a delicious creamy alfredo sauce



I can provide the sauce but I am not guaranteeing it is alfredo....


----------



## girlygirl87

whome20603 said:


> How about lightly browned with a delicious creamy alfredo sauce



haha


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> I can provide the sauce but I am not guaranteeing it is alfredo....



No deal, that's my final answer


----------



## jwwb2000

All this sauce talk has made me sick to my stomach


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> All this sauce talk has made me sick to my stomach



That's a lot of stomach to be sick!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> hells no



  You caught that didn't you. That was my soul brother talk.


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> yeahh ive had carrabas. they r goood too. lol



Ok, I'll let you that me there then.


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> That's a lot of stomach to be sick!



Not as much as you would like to assume.  


Keep on hating, it's great


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> Not as much as you would like to assume.
> 
> 
> Keep on hating, it's great



I know you love it, otherwise you would have me on ignore!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> How about lightly browned with a delicious creamy alfredo sauce


 cream cheese!!!!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> cream cheese!!!!



That would work too 



Great. I'm hungry now, for real


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> That would work too
> 
> 
> 
> Great. I'm hungry now, for real



damn you're a thread killer


----------



## girlygirl87




----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Ok, I'll let you that me there then.



you're gonna let gg that you to Carraba's??


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> damn you're a thread killer



"Thank You Kindly You" but your opinion smells like a brown cheerio


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> Ok, I'll let you that me there then.



Or you could take me there.. llol


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> Or you could take me there.. llol



Dammnnnn.....Where are you Rich? The girl wants to hang out with you!!!! RICH!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Dammnnnn.....Where are you Rich? The girl wants to hang out with you!!!! RICH!!!!!


he is doing laundry


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Dammnnnn.....Where are you Rich? The girl wants to hang out with you!!!! RICH!!!!!



He's not pickin' up what she's layin' down


----------



## girlygirl87

whome20603 said:


> He's not pickin' up what she's layin' down



typical male... hahahaha


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> He's not pickin' up what she's layin' down



I wonder if it is only a one day offer......


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> "Thank You Kindly You" but your opinion smells like a brown cheerio


----------



## whome20603

girlygirl87 said:


> typical male... hahahaha



True true, let me help you...

Rich,
Offer to take Laplatalivin Waldorfworkin girlygirlage22ish to lunch. She might offer you dessert 

~ Hoodie



Black-Francis said:


> I wonder if it is only a one day offer......



Hmm, maybe you should offer to take her to lunch? Chicky wants some tossed salad and breadsticks (though I think she prefers alfredo which I'm not sure you can provide) :shrug:


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> View attachment 66589



...and on that farm he had a...


Sorry, I got caught up in the moment


----------



## girlygirl87

whome20603 said:


> True true, let me help you...
> 
> Rich,
> Offer to take Laplatalivin Waldorfworkin girlygirlage22ish to lunch. She might offer you dessert
> 
> ~ Hoodie
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe you should offer to take her to lunch? Chicky wants some tossed salad and breadsticks (though I think she prefers alfredo which I'm not sure you can provide) :shrug:




hahahaha.


----------



## whome20603

girlygirl87 said:


> hahahaha.


----------



## kvj21075

BF- just tell her its alfredo, once youre done it her problem 

just make sure u hold her mouth closed and tilt her head back after, kinda like a dog


----------



## Black-Francis

Somebody call my boy Rich.......


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> BF- just tell her its alfredo, once youre done it her problem
> 
> just make sure u hold her mouth closed and tilt her head back after, kinda like a dog



Then do I get rid of the body?


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Somebody call my boy Rich.......


i texted him


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Then do I get rid of the body?





u know how when u make a dog swallow a pill, u shove it down their throat and hold their mouth shut and tilt it back till they swallow it.


that way she doesnt spit it back out at you when she realizes it isnt alfredo


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> ...and on that farm he had a...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got caught up in the moment


----------



## girlygirl87

kvj21075 said:


> u know how when u make a dog swallow a pill, u shove it down their throat and hold their mouth shut and tilt it back till they swallow it.
> 
> 
> that way she doesnt spit it back out at you when she realizes it isnt alfredo



i dont spit.. 

I ALWAYS swallow.


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> i dont spit..
> 
> I ALWAYS swallow.





*RICH!!!!*


----------



## kelb




----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> u know how when u make a dog swallow a pill, u shove it down their throat and hold their mouth shut and tilt it back till they swallow it.
> 
> 
> that way she doesnt spit it back out at you when she realizes it isnt alfredo



Oh, see I always take it to the next level and have to worry about getting rid of a body.....


----------



## girlygirl87

kelb said:


>



MY TWIN!!! 

how r u?~?!?!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>



Speaking of getting rid of bodies.......


----------



## kelb

girlygirl87 said:


> MY TWIN!!!
> 
> how r u?~?!?!






Black-Francis said:


> Speaking of getting rid of bodies.......



hmmmmm oh well


----------



## girlygirl87

kelb said:


> hmmmmm oh well



 back at ya love.. hehee


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


>


----------



## Black-Francis

Rich is blowing it! I guess he is waxing his BRAND NEW CAMARO!!!! Did you hear that GG?


----------



## muttdog

kvj21075 said:


> i texted him



He saw your text and put the phone back in his pocket.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


>




porketta?


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> damn you're a thread killer


that's why she won!



whome20603 said:


> True true, let me help you...
> 
> Rich,
> Offer to take Laplatalivin Waldorfworkin girlygirlage22ish to lunch. She might offer you dessert
> 
> ~ Hoodie
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe you should offer to take her to lunch? Chicky wants some tossed salad and breadsticks (though I think she prefers alfredo which I'm not sure you can provide) :shrug:




gg doesn't offer dessert so quickly!  she starts as a good girl and then turns bad later


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> that's why she won!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gg doesn't offer dessert so quickly!  she starts as a good girl and then turns bad later



So, this is just a sample of her badness?


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> porketta?



eggplant parm?


----------



## Black-Francis

.....and cream?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> porketta?


thats not why i was  but it will make me forgive you


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> thats not why i was  but it will make me forgive you



OH NO! what did I do?


----------



## Black-Francis

Black-Francis said:


> eggplant parm?





Black-Francis said:


> .....and cream?



damn....another "no"......


----------



## rich70

Damn, I just got back from lunch. WTH did I miss?!?!?!?


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> Damn, I just got back from lunch. WTH did I miss?!?!?!?



Too late.....Offer is off the table!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> damn....another "no"......



You hate that word huh?


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Damn, I just got back from lunch. WTH did I miss?!?!?!?



Dessert


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> OH NO! what did I do?


i just felt neglectd


----------



## girlygirl87

rich.. u were tooo late.. 

None for you.. 



Ohh and BEta.. that is soo true.. haha


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> You hate that word huh?


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> rich.. u were tooo late..
> 
> None for you..
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh and BEta.. that is soo true.. haha



  It's never too late.


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> you're gonna let gg that you to Carraba's??



Damn you.  Stop catching all my typos.


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


>


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> i just felt neglectd


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> It's never too late.



hahaha


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


....uhmmmmm.... waht about porketta?????


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> ....uhmmmmm.... waht about porketta?????



LOL TOMORROW?


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> rich.. u were tooo late..
> 
> None for you..
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh and BEta.. that is soo true.. haha


I know, you told me!  



rich70 said:


> Damn you.  Stop catching all my typos.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> LOL TOMORROW?


really?!?!?!?!?!  lemme check with 4d real quick


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> LOL TOMORROW?


do u have plans sat?


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> do u have plans sat?



yes, she does .....


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> yes, she does .....


really? then do u have plans sat?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> do u have plans sat?



I'm going to a wedding with CK


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> I'm going to a wedding with CK


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'm going to a wedding with CK


ck....  ok, ill find someone else for the bowie baysox game and picnic


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> ck....  :


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> View attachment 66600



FUNNY HOW YOU HAVE HAVE THAT PIC... HANDY..


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> FUNNY HOW YOU HAVE HAVE THAT PIC... HANDY..



you said ck!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> View attachment 66600


teehee forgot about CK


cant do porketta weds


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> ck....  ok, ill find someone else for the bowie baysox game and picnic



Hello


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> FUNNY HOW YOU HAVE HAVE THAT PIC... HANDY..


BF IS HEAVY


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Hello


u like the baysox?  aaron was going to ask one of his friends, but if they say no would u and our daughter wanna go?


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> BF IS HEAVY



 enough with the fat jokes.....


----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


> enough with the fat jokes.....



haha,, ya'll are harsh with the fat jokes


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> enough with the fat jokes.....


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> haha,, ya'll are harsh with the fat jokes


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> u like the baysox?  aaron was going to ask one of his friends, but if they say no would u and our daughter wanna go?



Is it on Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> enough with the fat jokes.....


i love something to hold onto tho


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Is it on Saturday or Sunday?


sat- food starts at 6.


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> i love something to hold onto tho



no comment


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> sat- food starts at 6.



Yeah, Saturday would be good. Let me know.


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> no comment


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Yeah, Saturday would be good. Let me know.


i will


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>



:shrug:


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> :shrug:


----------



## girlygirl87

b

o

r

e

d


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>





Come here girl!!!


----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


>


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> b
> 
> o
> 
> r
> 
> e
> 
> d



What do you want to do?


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> beta
> 
> orally
> 
> rapes
> 
> every
> 
> d###



This is fun!


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> What do you want to do?



IdK. lol 

All i know is that i am ready for 530 to be here so i can leaveeee work....


----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


> This is fun!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Come here girl!!!





Black-Francis said:


> This is fun!



B
U
N
N
Y


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> This is fun!





it's great how you can swap my name out for yours.  sounds like you've heard that one before


----------



## girlygirl87

kelb said:


> B
> U
> N
> N
> Y




hahaha.. BF.. u got a challenge.. waitingggggg....


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Black
> Understands
> aNd
> Needs
> You


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


>



no one else gets that


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> no one else gets that



As long as you do!


----------



## girlygirl87

kelb said:


> no one else gets that



NO FUN


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> NO FUN


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> IdK. lol
> 
> All i know is that i am ready for 530 to be here so i can leaveeee work....



Well I'm going to Olive Garden after work for dinner.


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> Well I'm going to Olive Garden after work for dinner.



There ya go Rich....entice her....throw her some bait!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

Yo GG, dinner on aisle 70!!!!


----------



## Pete

Black-Francis said:


> There ya go Rich....entice her....throw her some bait!!!



Black
Always
Initiates
Trouble


----------



## girlygirl87

Pete said:


> Black
> Always
> Initiates
> Trouble



hahaahah


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> hahaahah


----------



## kelb

Pete said:


> Black
> Always
> Initiates
> Trouble


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


>



I'm trying, bro!


----------



## kelb

Pete said:


> Black
> Always
> Initiates
> Trouble



I smell a new game in FC 
If only I was smart enought to figure out what to call it!


----------



## girlygirl87

kelb said:


> I smell a new game in FC
> If only I was smart enought to figure out what to call it!



hahaha .. i wish i was smart to think of a name to help u.. cuz that could turn veryy interestingg....


----------



## Black-Francis

Just sit there and look pretty, ladies!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


> Just sit there and look pretty, ladies!


----------



## TwistedDiamond




----------



## Beta84

TwistedDiamond said:


> View attachment 66641


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 66643


----------



## Beta84

TwistedDiamond said:


> View attachment 66645


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 66646


----------



## girlygirl87

heyheyhey

hows everyone doing this morning!!?


----------



## OoberBoober

girlygirl87 said:


> heyheyhey
> 
> hows everyone doing this morning!!?


----------



## Beta84

TwistedDiamond said:


> View attachment 66648


----------



## TwistedDiamond

girlygirl87 said:


> heyheyhey
> 
> hows everyone doing this morning!!?



Absolutely spectacular! took my meds, and i'm in happy land :wootwoot:


----------



## kelb




----------



## TwistedDiamond

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 66650


----------



## girlygirl87

TwistedDiamond said:


> Absolutely spectacular! took my meds, and i'm in happy land :wootwoot:



wooot. wooot. wish i was in happy land. please share what you got!!


----------



## Beta84

TwistedDiamond said:


> View attachment 66651


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


>



You're excited about tomorrow too aren't you? I know, I know...you just can't wait for me to be an AUNT!


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 66652


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> You're excited about tomorrow too aren't you? I know, I know...you just can't wait for me to be an AUNT!






girlygirl87 said:


>



you're startin to worry me.  Are you bipolar?


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> You're excited about tomorrow too aren't you? I know, I know...you just can't wait for me to be an AUNT!



yup!


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


>







kelb said:


> yup!



Hehe, thanks! Why were you _really _dancing around though?


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> you're startin to worry me.  Are you bipolar?



no.. im not bipolar.. jerkkk


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> no.. im not bipolar.. jerkkk



oh i was just wondering since you seem to enjoy being a ##### to me on the forums but are usually a sweetheart everywhere else.  sorta starting to get annoying.


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> oh i was just wondering since you seem to enjoy being a ##### to me on the forums but are usually a sweetheart everywhere else.  sorta starting to get annoying.



Your mean to me so i have to be mean back...
Girls gotta stick up for herself.


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 66652


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> Your mean to me so i have to be mean back...
> Girls gotta stick up for herself.



i'm not mean to you 

and how was I mean to you today?  the only thing i recall was the thing i do every day


----------



## TwistedDiamond

girlygirl87 said:


> Your mean to me so i have to be mean back...
> Girls gotta stick up for herself.



o yur one of those huh?


----------



## Beta84

TwistedDiamond said:


> View attachment 66656







	

		
			
		

		
	
  :fixed for TD:


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> i'm not mean to you
> 
> and how was I mean to you today?  the only thing i recall was the thing i do every day



u were mean to me yesterdayy.. 
Today u werent mean to me.. yet..


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 66659



Dear Beta,

I am sorry I was so mean to you last night.....You know I love you and you are my favorite ChristKiller! Can we please hug it out? 

Love, 
Black


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 66659



 yous done stole my shiat


----------



## whome20603

girlygirl87 said:


> u were mean to me yesterdayy..
> Today u werent mean to me.. yet..



lol, u write likee my 13 yr old cuzzin, lol


----------



## tyky

Black-Francis said:


> Dear Beta,
> 
> I am sorry I was so mean to you last night.....You know I love you and you are my favorite ChristKiller! Can we please hug it out?
> 
> Love,
> Black



I missed out last night


----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


> Dear Beta,
> 
> I am sorry I was so mean to you last night.....You know I love you and you are my favorite ChristKiller! Can we please hug it out?
> 
> Love,
> Black




awwww how nice of you to apologize


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> u were mean to me yesterdayy..
> Today u werent mean to me.. yet..


aw I'm only mean when ur mean, but since ur bein nice then today will be a nice day 



Black-Francis said:


> Dear Beta,
> 
> I am sorry I was so mean to you last night.....You know I love you and you are my favorite ChristKiller! Can we please hug it out?
> 
> Love,
> Black


it's cool, we were just havin fun!  

edit: oops we were supposed to hug it out!  



TwistedDiamond said:


> yous done stole my shiat


Noooo I found that one online too, but I guess I've seen you use it too.     I'll replace it right now!!  I was running out of smilies


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Beta84 said:


> aw I'm only mean when ur mean, but since ur bein nice then today will be a nice day
> 
> 
> it's cool, we were just havin fun!
> 
> edit: oops we were supposed to hug it out!
> 
> 
> Noooo I found that one online too, but I guess I've seen you use it too.     I'll replace it right now!!  I was running out of smilies





	

		
			
		

		
	
 HUh? Beta is that you? That isn't jew like behavior


----------



## Beta84

TwistedDiamond said:


> View attachment 66663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUh? Beta is that you? That isn't jew like behavior



which part?


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Beta84 said:


> which part?



the whole thinking of other people and changing ur smiley my dear


----------



## kvj21075

TwistedDiamond said:


> View attachment 66663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUh? Beta is that you? That isn't *like jew*



teehee


----------



## Beta84

TwistedDiamond said:


> the whole thinking of other people and changing ur smiley my dear



Jews think of other people all the time


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> Jews think of other people all the time



Think of how to get your money!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Think of how to get your money!


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> teehee


----------



## whome20603

I'm bored, really reallllllly bored.


----------



## girlygirl87

whome20603 said:


> I'm bored, really reallllllly bored.



mee ttoooooo....


----------



## muttdog




----------



## TwistedDiamond

muttdog said:


>



whats wrong?


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> Think of how to get your money!



i know that 1/4 jew gave you our secrets but you really gotta learn that you're not supposed to tell everyone


----------



## toppick08

Later, peeps..........


----------



## girlygirl87

OOOohhhhh your such a fu*c*:ing hypocrite....


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> OOOohhhhh your such a fu*c*:ing hypocrite....


----------



## muttdog

TwistedDiamond said:


> whats wrong?



I wanna throw this f........ printer in the trash.


----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


> I wanna throw this f........ printer in the trash.



Then do it, but do it in office space style.


----------



## Beta84

Gtmustang88 said:


> Then do it, but do it in office space style.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> i know that 1/4 jew gave you our secrets but you really gotta learn that you're not supposed to tell everyone


1/4???? jews dont give out quarters


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


>



the song was on the radio.. hahahah  so i was singing it


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


> Then do it, but do it in office space style.



I would but the printer has been here longer than I have, it would be like throwing away a part of history.


----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


> I would but the printer has been here longer than I have, it would be like throwing away a part of history.



Just take it out on Rich then.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Gtmustang88 said:


> Just take it out on Rich then.


 


Rich isnt here yet!!  he closes tonight.


----------



## rich70




----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


>



Awwww.....did your hand say no today?


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>






muttdog said:


> Awwww.....did you hand so no today?


WTH is that supposed to say?


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> WTH is that supposed to say?



:fixed:


----------



## girlygirl87

sooo


b
b
b
o
o
o
r
r
r
e
e
e
d
d
d
d
d
d


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> :fixed:


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Awwww.....did your hand say no today?


 



   I'm sure that Mr. Hand needs a break you can only take so much before you get sore!!


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> sooo
> 
> 
> b
> b
> b
> o
> o
> o
> r
> r
> r
> e
> e
> e
> d
> d
> d
> d
> d
> d


How you doin'


----------



## whome20603

OOOOOHHHHHHH MMMYYYYYYY GOOOOODDDDDDDDDD!!!!

I got my first HUGE contract...1.3 MILLION dollars ...:selfhighfive:...


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> How you doin'



im greattttt.
uu?


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> im greattttt.
> uu?



I'm  cause I gotta work till 9.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I'm  cause I gotta work till 9.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> View attachment 66676


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> OOOOOHHHHHHH MMMYYYYYYY GOOOOODDDDDDDDDD!!!!
> 
> I got my first HUGE contract...1.3 MILLION dollars ...:selfhighfive:...



congrats!


----------



## TwistedDiamond

whome20603 said:


> OOOOOHHHHHHH MMMYYYYYYY GOOOOODDDDDDDDDD!!!!
> 
> I got my first HUGE contract...1.3 MILLION dollars ...:selfhighfive:...



CONGRATS


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Beta84 said:


> congrats!



FOCKER


----------



## whome20603

> Beta84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwistedDiamond said:
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thank you so much, I'm so happy. My boss is thrilled!


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Thank you so much, I'm so happy. My boss is thrilled!



 Those boobies were finally put to use!!!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> OOOOOHHHHHHH MMMYYYYYYY GOOOOODDDDDDDDDD!!!!
> 
> I got my first HUGE contract...1.3 MILLION dollars ...:selfhighfive:...



when u taking me to dinner?


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Those boobies were finally put to use!!!



These boobies are always put to use! 



kvj21075 said:


> when u taking me to dinner?



Errr, kudos to me and I have to take you to dinner? How about you just come over to myspace so you can twitter my yahoo till I google all over your facebook?


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> These boobies are always put to use!


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


>



They're spoken for


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> They're spoken for



tease


----------



## tyky

Black-Francis said:


> tease



here ya go


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> tease



Whome?



tyky said:


> here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66678


----------



## TwistedDiamond

tyky said:


> here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66678


----------



## girlygirl87




----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


>



Is that your rockband?


----------



## kvj21075

TwistedDiamond said:


> View attachment 66680


ugh, i dont like fake tits


----------



## muttdog

kvj21075 said:


> ugh, i dont like fake tits



They are nice to look at.


----------



## rich70

Van Halen or Van Hagar? Which one is better? I say Van Hagar.


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> Van Halen or Van Hagar? Which one is better? I say Van Hagar.



Were talking about fake boobs, not vanhagar.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Were talking about fake boobs, not vanhagar.



You're a boob!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> ugh, i dont like fake tits



yes you do


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> Is that your rockband?



yes. yes it is.. hahahaah


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> yes. yes it is.. hahahaah



Now I'm BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> Now I'm BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDD



jerk


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> jerk



Why?:shrug:


----------



## OoberBoober

I might be getting a new puppy


----------



## girlygirl87

OoberBoober said:


> I might be getting a new puppy



awwwww


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> awwwww


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## OoberBoober

girlygirl87 said:


> awwwww



Hopefully if the breeder hasn't sold them all I can get one of them...
I really would want to get this one, but I am sure this cute face sold quickly.
http://classifieds.somd.com/upload/r_pets.28960.1.jpg


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Where you been all day?


----------



## whome20603

OoberBoober said:


> Hopefully if the breeder hasn't sold them all I can get one of them...
> I really would want to get this one, but I am sure this cute face sold quickly.
> http://classifieds.somd.com/upload/r_pets.28960.1.jpg



so cute


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Where you been all day?



at work


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> at work



You have a job?


----------



## dontknowwhy

I'm LAst!!!hahahhahahaahhaha


----------



## rich70




----------



## girlygirl87

dontknowwhy said:


> I'm LAst!!!hahahhahahaahhaha



No i am!:


----------



## lovinmaryland

girlygirl87 said:


> No i am!:



No me!!!


----------



## girlygirl87

lovinmaryland said:


> No me!!!



not any moreee.... lol 


whats up?! how are u!??!! 

Im tellin on u btw


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> You have a job?



something like that


----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70




----------



## muttdog




----------



## girlygirl87




----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>



Only like 4 hours to go, keep it up!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Only like 4 hours to go, keep it up!



Only 20 minutes now!!!!!


----------



## tyky




----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## ovred




----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## 4d2008

With my recent accident Ive learned its very hard to learn to use your other hand for things... Like, shaving, putting gel in my hair, wiping my butt! (thats prob the most awkward part)... So take my advice, if you ever decide to chop off a finger, make sure its on your non dominent hand.... You're welcome. 4d.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> With my recent accident Ive learned its very hard to learn to use your other hand for things... Like, shaving, putting gel in my hair, wiping my butt! (thats prob the most awkward part)... So take my advice, if you ever decide to chop off a finger, make sure its on your non dominent hand.... You're welcome. 4d.


 


if you are injured you should get your girl to "take care of you" then you don't have the awkward feeling of using the other hand!!






sorry kvj!!


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> if you are injured you should get your girl to "take care of you" then you don't have the awkward feeling of using the other hand!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry kvj!!


 she wont wipe my butt I already asked


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> she wont wipe my butt I already asked


 



it was worth a try!!  LOL


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> With my recent accident Ive learned its very hard to learn to use your other hand for things... Like, shaving, putting gel in my hair, wiping my butt! (thats prob the most awkward part)... So take my advice, if you ever decide to chop off a finger, make sure its on your non dominent hand.... You're welcome. 4d.


teehee, when 4d was getting the stitches in his hand i started laughing, all i could think of was "hmmmmm wonder how he is going to wipe his own a.ss!" lol, i'll help him shower and everything else but im not wiping his butt! teehee


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> she wont wipe my butt I already asked


tell your fat kitty its a reeses! just add some peanut butter to your butt. she likes that


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> teehee, when 4d was getting the stitches in his hand i started laughing, all i could think of was "hmmmmm wonder how he is going to wipe his own a.ss!" lol, i'll help him shower and everything else but im not wiping his butt! teehee


 But you also told the doc to stich my mouth shut, his reply was  




kvj21075 said:


> tell your fat kitty its a reeses! just add some peanut butter to your butt. she likes that


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> if you are injured you should get your girl to "take care of you" then you don't have the awkward feeling of using the other hand!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry kvj!!


oh and i took care of him last night


----------



## girlygirl87




----------



## kvj21075

girlygirl87 said:


>


u like peanut butter too?


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> u like peanut butter too?


----------



## kvj21075

TwistedDiamond said:


>


ill have 4d pm you when he needs to go to the bathroom  thx!


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> ill have 4d pm you when he needs to go to the bathroom  thx!



Extra soft, or regular?


----------



## kvj21075

TwistedDiamond said:


> Extra soft, or regular?


uhmmmm he had burritos last night so im guessing extra soft!


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> uhmmmm he had burritos last night so im guessing extra soft!



 toilet paper u sicko


----------



## girlygirl87

kvj21075 said:


> u like peanut butter too?






haha


----------



## kvj21075

TwistedDiamond said:


> toilet paper u sicko


oh- thats where youre tongue comes in- didnt u read the previous posts?


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## 4d2008

I just realized KVJ is getting close to my post count!!!  I need to get on here more!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I just realized KVJ is getting close to my post count!!!  I need to get on here more!!!!!!!


 whats yours is mine buddy!


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> oh- thats where youre tongue comes in- didnt u read the previous posts?



girl, really you have a distorted sense of humor. It's going to take a strong man to marry you. (run 4d, run....just think a few years from now when your 80 and she's 30 you'll fall asleep on the toilet just to wake up to her licking peanut butter off your arse)


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> whats yours is mine buddy!


You can have my pain in my finger :shrug: I dont want it!


----------



## 4d2008

TwistedDiamond said:


> girl, really you have a distorted sense of humor. It's going to take a strong man to marry you. (run 4d, run....just think a few years from now when your 80 and she's 30 you'll fall asleep on the toilet just to wake up to her licking peanut butter off your arse)


 thats WHY Im marrying her :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

TwistedDiamond said:


> girl, really you have a distorted sense of humor. It's going to take a strong man to marry you. (run 4d, run....just think a few years from now when your* 80 and she's 30 *you'll fall asleep on the toilet just to wake up to her licking peanut butter off your arse)



 think about this, who should be running, I AM THE ONE MARRYING 4D! i know youre new here but really 



4d2008 said:


> You can have my pain in my finger :shrug: I dont want it!


u cause me pain sometimes 



4d2008 said:


> thats WHY Im marrying her :shrug:


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> think about this, who should be running, I AM THE ONE MARRYING 4D! i know youre new here but really
> 
> 
> u cause me pain sometimes



this is true.....................(freakin child molester)


----------



## girlygirl87

TwistedDiamond said:


> this is true.....................(freakin child molester)



hahaha.. 

isnt KVJ around my age???? 

and i think 4d is like.. my dads age.. 


ewwww... perv... 


hahahaah


----------



## TwistedDiamond

girlygirl87 said:


> hahaha..
> 
> isnt KVJ around my age????
> 
> and i think 4d is like.. my dads age..
> 
> 
> ewwww... perv...
> 
> 
> hahahaah



Kvj is like 13 and PerVD is 40 or so, give or take


----------



## 4d2008

TwistedDiamond said:


> this is true.....................(freakin child molester)


 


girlygirl87 said:


> hahaha..
> 
> isnt KVJ around my age????
> 
> and i think 4d is like.. my dads age..
> 
> 
> ewwww... perv...
> 
> 
> hahahaah


:shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

TwistedDiamond said:


> this is true.....................(freakin child molester)


 i love it when he molests me!!!! im 22 and 4d is 25.


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> i love it when he molests me!!!! im 22 and 4d is 25.


----------



## kvj21075

girlygirl87 said:


> hahaha..
> 
> isnt KVJ around my age????
> 
> and i think 4d is like.. my dads age..
> 
> 
> ewwww... perv...
> 
> 
> hahahaah


think of it this way- u know he is packing something if theres that much of an age gap and i cant wait to marry him


----------



## girlygirl87

kvj21075 said:


> think of it this way- u know he is packing something if theres that much of an age gap and i cant wait to marry him




true true.. 


thats a better way of thinkin of it.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> think of it this way- u know he is packing something if theres that much of an age gap and i cant wait to marry him


pills and captain morgan


----------



## girlygirl87

4d2008 said:


> pills and captain morgan



MMMm... 

The Capt. is my best friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> pills and captain morgan


 just the way i like it!


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> just the way i like it!


----------



## kelb

Dont you guys even miss me a little


----------



## 4d2008

girlygirl87 said:


> MMMm...
> 
> The Capt. is my best friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


If you come out tonight with us Ill make sure beta comes 


kelb said:


> Dont you guys even miss me a little


 plans tonight?


----------



## girlygirl87

4d2008 said:


> If you come out tonight with us Ill make sure beta comes
> 
> plans tonight?



where u guys going?!?!?!?! lol


----------



## kelb

Going to get my hairs did at 6 then to CKs for a few.


----------



## girlygirl87

No need to invite Beta tho... 


(sorrry B.. haha )


he apparently has his hands full with all those women hes got lined up! lol





plus im on the prowl.. lol


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Going to get my hairs did at 6 then to CKs for a few.


ok


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Dont you guys even miss me a little


ive been missing you! youre just too busy for me 




oh yeh and 4d can u drop the tents off at kelbs on your way to meet me in charlotte hall? please?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ive been missing you! youre just too busy for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeh and 4d can u drop the tents off at kelbs on your way to meet me in charlotte hall? please?


you got it baby


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> you got it baby



Thankyou!!


 I worked 101 hours in the last 2 weeks..


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Thankyou!!
> 
> 
> I worked 101 hours in the last 2 weeks..


Had to be an overachiever and get that 1 extra hour in to be odd...


----------



## girlygirl87

Where Are You Going Tonightttttttttt?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Thankyou!!
> 
> 
> I worked 101 hours in the last 2 weeks..


my busy beaver  ok we are having dinner next week!


----------



## OoberBoober

girlygirl87 said:


> Where Are You Going Tonightttttttttt?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?



I believe they are thinking about [censored]


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> my busy beaver  ok we are having dinner next week!



deal!


----------



## 4d2008

girlygirl87 said:


> Where Are You Going Tonightttttttttt?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?





kvj21075 said:


> my busy beaver  ok we are having dinner next week!


Not wednesday.


----------



## 4d2008

OoberBoober said:


> I believe they are thinking about DB McMillians, in california.


 now all the stalkers will come out


----------



## kvj21075

OoberBoober said:


> I believe they are thinking about DB McMillians, in california.


 da.mn newbie!


----------



## OoberBoober

4d2008 said:


> now all the stalkers will come out



 I want a stalker.


----------



## 4d2008

OoberBoober said:


> I want a stalker.


Oober, meat Girly girl

Girly girl, meat Oober


----------



## OoberBoober

kvj21075 said:


> da.mn newbie!



 Sounds like something bad happened in the past.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Oober, meat Girly girl
> 
> Girly girl, meat Oober


----------



## OoberBoober

4d2008 said:


> Oober, meat Girly girl
> 
> Girly girl, meat Oober



I dunno if I would even be able to come out tonight to meat GG. Probably going to pick up a brand new puppy, and not sure the place would like a brand new un-potty trained fur ball running around.


----------



## kvj21075

OoberBoober said:


> I dunno if I would even be able to come out tonight to meat GG. Probably going to pick up a brand new puppy, and not sure the place would like a brand new un-potty trained fur ball running around.


omg what kind of puppy?!?!??!?!?!?!??!?!!?! can u atleast stop by i wanna see him!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

OoberBoober said:


> I dunno if I would even be able to come out tonight to meat GG. Probably going to pick up a brand new puppy, and not sure the place would like a brand new un-potty trained fur ball running around.


I dont think thats a good excuse


----------



## OoberBoober

kvj21075 said:


> omg what kind of puppy?!?!??!?!?!?!??!?!!?! can u atleast stop by i wanna see him!!!!



I am not 100% sure this is him... But this is at least what he will look like (same color, from the same litter)
http://classifieds.somd.com/upload/r_pets.28960.2.jpg

He is a pembroke welsh corgi, only the coolest puppies ever.


----------



## girlygirl87

4d2008 said:


> Oober, meat Girly girl
> 
> Girly girl, meat Oober




we've met..

thanks


----------



## kvj21075

OoberBoober said:


> I am not 100% sure this is him... But this is at least what he will look like (same color, from the same litter)
> http://classifieds.somd.com/upload/r_pets.28960.2.jpg
> 
> He is a pembroke welsh corgi, only the coolest puppies ever.


omg i have to see him!!!! he is adorable! if u dont, ill stalk u to your place, its not like i dont know where u live


----------



## 4d2008

girlygirl87 said:


> we've met..
> 
> thanks


Nooooo... I said meat.


----------



## OoberBoober

kvj21075 said:


> omg i have to see him!!!! he is adorable! if u dont, ill stalk u to your place, its not like i dont know where u live



 Dammit you got me there.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Nooooo... I said meat.


and shes been begging for some meat


----------



## girlygirl87

4d2008 said:


> Nooooo... I said meat.



O.. hahah 

i didnt see that...


----------



## kvj21075

OoberBoober said:


> Dammit you got me there.


i can come to your place and feel right at home  i hope u cleaned that shower well


----------



## OoberBoober

kvj21075 said:


> i can come to your place and feel right at home  i hope u cleaned that shower well



There is this huge discoloration on the carpet in the master bedroom, on the right side facing the window... I just can't figure out wtf it is from.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i can come to your place and feel right at home  i hope u cleaned that shower well


and that area in the bedroom 


OoberBoober said:


> There is this huge discoloration on the carpet in the master bedroom, on the right side facing the window... I just can't figure out wtf it is from.


oh ummmmmmm nevermind


----------



## kvj21075

OoberBoober said:


> There is this huge discoloration on the carpet in the master bedroom, on the right side facing the window... I just can't figure out wtf it is from.


 there was a night stand thing next to the bed, maybe something fell off it and spilled on the carpet :shrug: could be anything from hot cocoa to lube. we usually put blankets down when we got down on the floor


----------



## kvj21075

but the brown spot on the carpet in the living room was fro mmy captain and coke  but i found this miracle carpet stain remover, if we ever get an invite over ill bring it, its magical!


----------



## OoberBoober

I should be thanking you guys... I got a pretty nice discount on the apartment.


----------



## kvj21075

OoberBoober said:


> I should be thanking you guys... I got a pretty nice discount on the apartment.


seriously? cause of the carpet????


----------



## tyky

OoberBoober said:


> I should be thanking you guys... I got a pretty nice discount on the apartment.



Mojo knocked to full glasses of wine outta my hand one right after another one night there, it was white wine so it shouldn't really made any stains but I now know if I am drinking wine around Mojo put it in a sippy cup


----------



## OoberBoober

kvj21075 said:


> seriously? cause of the carpet????



:shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

OoberBoober said:


> I should be thanking you guys... I got a pretty nice discount on the apartment.


You're welcome 


tyky said:


> Mojo knocked to full glasses of wine outta my hand one right after another one night there, it was white wine so it shouldn't really made any stains but I now know if I am drinking wine around Mojo put it in a sippy cup


----------



## tyky

tyky said:


> Mojo knocked to full glasses of wine outta my hand one right after another one night there, it was white wine so it shouldn't really made any stains but I now know if I am drinking wine around Mojo put it in a sippy cup



bring it on KVJ you're slacking here


----------



## kvj21075

OoberBoober said:


> :shrug:


to thank me u can give me your puppy!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> bring it on KVJ you're slacking here


what do u mean?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> bring it on KVJ you're slacking here


two


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> what do u mean?



to, too, two


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> to, too, two


i saw that but i didnt want to  you.... but maybe u are in order for a


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i saw that but i didnt want to  you.... but maybe u are in order for a


you always yell at me


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i saw that but i didnt want to  you.... but maybe u are in order for a



I did it on purpose


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> you always yell at me


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you always yell at me


and then i  u at home!


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> but the brown spot on the carpet in the living room was fro mmy captain and coke  but i found this miracle carpet stain remover, if we ever get an invite over ill bring it, its magical!



Brown spot? Are you positive it was Captain? Did you smell it?


----------



## tyky

Black-Francis said:


> Brown spot? Are you positive it was Captain? Did you smell it?


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Brown spot? Are you positive it was Captain? Did you smell it?


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


>



was she trying that Alaskan Pipeline


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Brown spot? Are you positive it was Captain? Did you smell it?


 i dont poop on the carpet! its too hard to celan up! i did that on the linoleum (sp) in the kitchen!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> was she trying that Alaskan Pipeline


omg


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Geez how do these conversations get brought up?


----------



## tyky

TwistedDiamond said:


> Geez how do these conversations get brought up?



KVJ brings out the nasty in us


----------



## girlygirl87

TwistedDiamond said:


> Geez how do these conversations get brought up?





too many pervs..with sick minds.. thats what it is!!!! lol


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> was she trying that Alaskan Pipeline


TFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> KVJ brings out the nasty in us


im a nasty naughty girl!


----------



## TwistedDiamond

tyky said:


> KVJ brings out the nasty in us



 I need a signature like everyone else.  Quick..... someone say something stupid


----------



## 4d2008

TwistedDiamond said:


> I need a signature like everyone else. Quick..... someone say something stupid


something stupid


----------



## kvj21075

TwistedDiamond said:


> I need a signature like everyone else.  Quick..... someone say something stupid


use what you just wrote


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> something stupid


 



"4D" <-----something stupid


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> use what you just wrote


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> use what you just wrote



how vain would that be? I'm not pixie ya know


----------



## tyky

TwistedDiamond said:


> how vain would that be? I'm not pixie ya know



KVJ uses her own for siggys sometimes


----------



## kvj21075

TwistedDiamond said:


> how vain would that be? I'm not pixie ya know


yeh.... true!


tyky said:


> KVJ uses her own for siggys sometimes



errrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


> how vain would that be? I'm not pixie ya know



:shrug: Well, what you said was pretty stupid!


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> yeh.... true!
> 
> 
> errrrrrrrrrrr



Look what I can do


----------



## rich70




----------



## tyky

Should I go home and take a nap or not?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


>





tyky said:


> Should I go home and take a nap or not?


not.


----------



## TwistedDiamond

tyky said:


> Should I go home and take a nap or not?



I dunno lets start a poll


----------



## tyky

TwistedDiamond said:


> I dunno lets start a poll



no then my hubby will see and he won't like that


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> no then my hubby will see and he won't like that


i like your pole


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i like your pole


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> no then my hubby will see and he won't like that


two late


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i like your pole


 that thing is amazing.... Cant wait to play in your downstairs...


----------



## TwistedDiamond

tyky said:


> no then my hubby will see and he won't like that



Oppps sorry


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> that thing is amazing.... Cant wait to play in your downstairs...





I got carpet now


----------



## tyky

TwistedDiamond said:


> Oppps sorry



it's ok
 but no I def can't go take a nap


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> two late


 no bj for you TOnight!


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> I got carpet now


i prefer hardwood


----------



## girlygirl87

tyky said:


> no then my hubby will see and he won't like that



well.. if he sees this then.... 

wont he be mad if u even mentioned the thought?!?!?  lol


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>



  So where are we going shopping at Saturday?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> I got carpet now





kvj21075 said:


> no bj for you TOnight!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> i prefer hardwood


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> So where are we going shopping at Saturday?


hmmmm i dont know many shopping places for little girl dresses but either waldorf or theres that outlet mall in bowie. or both


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmm i dont know many shopping places for little girl dresses but either waldorf or theres that outlet mall in bowie. or both



online online online


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> online online online


hmmmm  any good sites u know of? for a flwr grl dress


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> online online online



But she can't try it on online.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> But she can't try it on online.



true, but she may also grow before the wedding


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmm i dont know many shopping places for little girl dresses but either waldorf or theres that outlet mall in bowie. or both



Yeah I was thinking about Bowie Town Center since we'll be up that way.


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> true, but she may also grow before the wedding



It's only 3 months away and she hasn't grown in a year.


She is very tiny for her age.


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> It's only 3 months away and she hasn't grown in a year.
> 
> 
> She is very tiny for her age.



Ky is too


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> true, but she may also grow before the wedding


 she isnt going to grow! she will stay little and innocent and cute forever!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> she isnt going to grow! she will stay little and innocent and cute forever!



She takes after me


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> She takes after me


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> hmmmm i dont know many shopping places for little girl dresses but either waldorf or theres that outlet mall in bowie. or both


 

There are two bridal shops in waldorf! 

David's bridal in the new shopping center that has famous daves


Beautiful bride in the festival shopping center near staples



Or you might be able to find a dress at Carosuel that is in the festival by CVS


or you could try a thrift shop!!!  find a decent used one!!


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> There are two bridal shops in waldorf!
> 
> David's bridal in the new shopping center that has famous daves
> 
> 
> Beautiful bride in the festival shopping center near staples
> 
> 
> 
> Or you might be able to find a dress at Carosuel that is in the festival by CVS
> 
> 
> or you could try a thrift shop!!!  find a decent used one!!


thank you!


----------



## 4d2008

I was thinking walmart :shrug:


----------



## frozenrain

..........................................................................................................................................................


Yummy fresh blueberries are in my tummy and therefore I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> thank you!


 


welcome!!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> I was thinking walmart :shrug:


 

she could find one cheaper at the thrift shop that might even look better


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> she could find one cheaper at the thrift shop that might even look better


maybe we will stop in at  that one in charlotte hall on our way up. ive never been to it before.


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> she could find one cheaper at the thrift shop that might even look better


or i love ross marshalls and tj maxx!


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> ..................
> 
> 
> Yummy fresh blueberries are in my tummy and therefore I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 for making this thread so huge 


ImAChvyGirl said:


> she could find one cheaper at the thrift shop that might even look better


I was kidding


----------



## Black-Francis

ImAChvyGirl said:


> she could find one cheaper at the *thrift shop* that might even look better



Hell!!!! That's even better than Walmart, 4D!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Hell!!!! That's even better than Walmart, 4D!!!!


ugh! thats where we shouldve gotten my ring!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> ugh! thats where we shouldve gotten my ring!


I did :shrug:


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> maybe we will stop in at that one in charlotte hall on our way up. ive never been to it before.


 

there is a salvation army on 925 behind walmart in waldorf they have nice clothes in there. Rich knows where it is!!  it is right near our work.


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> there is a salvation army on 925 behind walmart in waldorf they have nice clothes in there. Rich knows where it is!!  it is right near our work.


but i like ross marshalls and tjmaxx- i need to go there anyway- my pants dont fit anymore


----------



## tyky

ImAChvyGirl said:


> there is a salvation army on 925 behind walmart in waldorf they have nice clothes in there. Rich knows where it is!!  it is right near our work.



 I feel like I need a shower now


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> for making this thread so huge
> 
> I was kidding



    -------------->a blueberry with teeth smiling at your comment!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> but i like ross marshalls and tjmaxx- i need to go there anyway- my pants dont fit anymore


 


are they too big?


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> are they too big?


 too  no  they are too small


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> -------------->a blueberry with teeth smiling at your comment!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> too  no  they are too small


 


your dryer shrinks clothes too!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> but i like ross marshalls and tjmaxx- i need to go there anyway- my pants dont fit anymore


 


you might be able to find something there.


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> your dryer shrinks clothes too!!


 too  no  just the waist part of all my jeans  and anythig that goes around my butt or stomach


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> your dryer shrinks clothes too!!


I hate her dryer


----------



## OoberBoober

So i need to come up with a name for the puppy. All I have so far is Dingle.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

OoberBoober said:


> So i need to come up with a name for the puppy. All I have so far is Dingle.


 


is the middle name going to be Berry?


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> is the middle name going to be Berry?


beat me to it!


----------



## kvj21075

OoberBoober said:


> So i need to come up with a name for the puppy. All I have so far is Dingle.


boy or girl? if its a girl u should name her Kat

and whats your fav beer/liquor/alcohol drink?


----------



## OoberBoober

kvj21075 said:


> boy or girl? if its a girl u should name her Kat
> 
> and whats your fav beer/liquor/alcohol drink?


Boy, and Sam Adams Octoberfest.

Sam would work...


----------



## kvj21075

OoberBoober said:


> Boy, and Sam Adams Octoberfest.
> 
> Sam would work...


there you go, sam, or adam, or smadam, or my favorite...... OctFest!


----------



## girlygirl87

i think i am going thru a caffine withdraw.....


I NEED A SODA... AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## rich70




----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> there you go, sam, or adam, or smadam, or my favorite...... OctFest!



do you have a pet named Captain?


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> do you have a pet named Captain?


i had a basset i named Morgan- she was a girl


----------



## TwistedDiamond




----------



## rich70




----------



## TwistedDiamond




----------



## muttdog

Night Ranger: When You Close Your Eyes.


----------



## toppick08

muttdog said:


> Night Ranger: When You Close Your Eyes.


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> Night Ranger: When You Close Your Eyes.



  Sister Christian


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> Sister Christian



Good song too, but When you close your eyes was playing on the radio.


----------



## OoberBoober

PUPPY PICTURES!

http://www.clemsontalk.com/gallery/files/9/0/6/photo1.jpg http://www.clemsontalk.com/gallery/files/9/0/6/photo2.jpg http://www.clemsontalk.com/gallery/files/9/0/6/photo3.jpg http://www.clemsontalk.com/gallery/files/9/0/6/photo4.jpg

This little guy is ####ing awesome.


----------



## muttdog

Cant see them here at work, web nazi web blocker.


----------



## tyky

OoberBoober said:


> PUPPY PICTURES!
> 
> http://www.clemsontalk.com/gallery/files/9/0/6/photo1.jpg http://www.clemsontalk.com/gallery/files/9/0/6/photo2.jpg http://www.clemsontalk.com/gallery/files/9/0/6/photo3.jpg http://www.clemsontalk.com/gallery/files/9/0/6/photo4.jpg
> 
> This little guy is ####ing awesome.



awww too cute what kind of dog is he


----------



## OoberBoober

tyky said:


> awww too cute what kind of dog is he



Pembroke Welsh Corgi.


----------



## ovred




----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## whome20603

Happy Friday


----------



## dn0121

whome20603 said:


> Happy Friday



Shut up


----------



## rich70

Morning peeps!


----------



## dn0121

rich70 said:


> Morning peeps!



Cram it buddy, no time for happiness!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

dn0121 said:


> Cram it buddy, no time for happiness!


 

If you don't like our  get out of our thread.   we are celebrating *WhoMe*'s new nephew!!!


----------



## rich70

dn0121 said:


> Cram it buddy, no time for happiness!



  That wasn't nice. Now go make me a bacon explosion for being mean.


----------



## girlygirl87

mornin everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whome20603

dn0121 said:


> Shut up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66750







rich70 said:


> Morning peeps!



.........................



ImAChvyGirl said:


> If you don't like our  get out of our thread.   we are celebrating *WhoMe*'s new nephew!!!



Thank you! By the way, did I ever tell you how much I love Chevy's?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Thank you! By the way, did I ever tell you how much I love Chevy's?


 


you did not!!


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you did not!!



I meant to


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> I meant to


 

we can save that for another day!!  LOL


----------



## kvj21075

OoberBoober said:


> Pembroke Welsh Corgi.


i want to see him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> mornin everyone!!!!!!!!!!!






whome20603 said:


> .........................






kvj21075 said:


> i want to see him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> I meant to


 

love the new av!!


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> love the new av!!


----------



## girlygirl87

kvj21075 said:


> i want to see him!!!!!!!!!!



ME TOO!!! Did u decide on a name?!?!?


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


>


congrats Aunt WhoMe!!!!!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> congrats Aunt WhoMe!!!!!



Thanks boopiece!


----------



## dn0121

ImAChvyGirl said:


> If you don't like our  get out of our thread.   we are celebrating *WhoMe*'s new nephew!!!



Im going to drive a Ford over you and crush you like the incessant bug you are.


----------



## kelb




----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Thanks boopiece!



is it a boy or girl?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

dn0121 said:


> Im going to drive a Ford over you and crush you like the incessant bug you are.


 


I drive a ford!!  I will crush you first.


----------



## muttdog

morn peeps and gratz Whome.


----------



## whome20603

dn0121 said:


> Im going to drive a Ford over you and crush you like the incessant bug you are.



What is your problem with me dillhole?



kelb said:


> is it a boy or girl?



A boy, his name is Brody



ImAChvyGirl said:


> I drive a ford!!  I will crush you first.



Haha dndoofus


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> morn peeps and gratz Whome.



Thanks


----------



## dn0121

whome20603 said:


> What is your problem with me dillhole?


----------



## dn0121

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I drive a ford!!  I will crush you first.


----------



## whome20603

dn0121 said:


>



I am not an incessant bug, I'm ecstatic today...let me be happy!!! Go smoke something, that'll make you smile


----------



## dn0121

whome20603 said:


> I am not an incessant bug, I'm ecstatic today...let me be happy!!! Go smoke something, that'll make you smile



oh :whome:  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 that wasn't to you. look at who I quoted. and congrats on being an Aunt. No get to teaching him ebonics.


----------



## OoberBoober

kvj said:
			
		

> i want to see him!!!!!!!!!!





girlygirl87 said:


> ME TOO!!! Did u decide on a name?!?!?



I still haven't decided on a name yet, I am trying to see if he has any personality traits will decide for me, if he is calm and normal I might go with Sam, but if he stays wild and hilarious like he has been Dingle might be more appropriate. But I need to take him to the vet so I am going to have to decide soon. He kept trying to get in the shower with me this morning. He met my neighbors giant husky yesterday and they tried to play... We had to break that one up pretty fast cause he almost got crushed  

You know how puppies are supposed to go outside immediately after they eat right? Well I couldn't get him to eat anything last night, so I thought maybe it is just the kibble. I gave him ONE piece of kibble by hand. 30 seconds later he was squatting on a jewel case.  And to make things worse, it is impossible to spot him when he is taking a crap because it is so low to the ground.

If you guys want to meet him, I am sure we can find a place that lets puppies in. He loves people.


----------



## dn0121

OoberBoober said:


> I still haven't decided on a name yet, I am trying to see if he has any personality traits will decide for me, if he is calm and normal I might go with Sam, but if he stays wild and hilarious like he has been Dingle might be more appropriate. But I need to take him to the vet so I am going to have to decide soon. He kept trying to get in the shower with me this morning. He met my neighbors giant husky yesterday and they tried to play... We had to break that one up pretty fast cause he almost got crushed
> 
> You know how puppies are supposed to go outside immediately after they eat right? Well I couldn't get him to eat anything last night, so I thought maybe it is just the kibble. I gave him ONE piece of kibble by hand. 30 seconds later he was squatting on a jewel case.  And to make things worse, it is impossible to spot him when he is taking a crap because it is so low to the ground.
> 
> If you guys want to meet him, I am sure we can find a place that lets puppies in. He loves people.



That husky is great, the neighbors too.


----------



## whome20603

dn0121 said:


> oh :whome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that wasn't to you. look at who I quoted. and congrats on being an Aunt. No get to teaching him ebonics.



Oh  haha!! My bad homie. I be right on toppa teach lil youngin dem ebonix aight? He gon' kno wutz up soon nuf, ya dig?

Still, smoking some kinda pork product would make ya smile


----------



## Beta84

heyy!  congrats whome!  

hope everyone is doin well in Maryland.


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> heyy!  congrats whome!
> 
> hope everyone is doin well in Maryland.



Thanks Beta. Where are you, not in MD?


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Thanks Beta. Where are you, not in MD?



not in MD!


----------



## kvj21075

OoberBoober said:


> I still haven't decided on a name yet, I am trying to see if he has any personality traits will decide for me, if he is calm and normal I might go with Sam, but if he stays wild and hilarious like he has been Dingle might be more appropriate. But I need to take him to the vet so I am going to have to decide soon. He kept trying to get in the shower with me this morning. He met my neighbors giant husky yesterday and they tried to play... We had to break that one up pretty fast cause he almost got crushed
> 
> You know how puppies are supposed to go outside immediately after they eat right? Well I couldn't get him to eat anything last night, so I thought maybe it is just the kibble. I gave him ONE piece of kibble by hand. 30 seconds later he was squatting on a jewel case.  And to make things worse, it is impossible to spot him when he is taking a crap because it is so low to the ground.
> 
> If you guys want to meet him, I am sure we can find a place that lets puppies in. He loves people.


petco


----------



## jwwb2000

It's about that time....


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> petco



So whats the plan for tomorrow?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> So whats the plan for tomorrow?



Can we meet up around 330?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> Can we meet up around 330?



Yep. Where do you want to go shopping at?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Yep. Where do you want to go shopping at?



Mall :shrug: or at least meat there?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> Mall :shrug: or at least meat there?



Ohhhh, we're gonna meat there?

You talking about Waldorf or Bowie?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Ohhhh, we're gonna meat there?
> 
> You talking about Waldorf or Bowie?



Tha Dorf


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> Tha Dorf



Ok. What time do we have to be at the stadium?


----------



## 4d2008

I win....


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> I win....



In your dreams buster....................


----------



## 4d2008

frozenrain said:


> In your dreams buster....................


WTF!!!!!!!!! 



still win.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> WTF!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> still win.


no u dont


----------



## toppick08




----------



## kvj21075

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

:





kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## kelb




----------



## ovred




----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## muttdog




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## Beta84




----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


 Did my little cinnamon bun fall asleep on the ride home? (our daughter not you! ) and u were driving slow driving up to the stadium but you were tailing it home!


----------



## whome20603

Gooooood Morrrrrniiiiiing


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Gooooood Morrrrrniiiiiing



how was auntie's weekend?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> Did my little cinnamon bun fall asleep on the ride home? (our daughter not you! ) and u were driving slow driving up to the stadium but you were tailing it home!



Now you know I'm your little cinnamon bun.

She was up untill we got like 5 minutes away from home. Then she fell asleep. I can't belive she was playing with 4d at the end of the night. It only took her 6 hours to look at him. I had a really good time. Too bad it rained. I like your parents too. But we gotta do something about your moms football team. I was driving slow on the way up because I was following you two. But how the hell did you get in front of me when we left? I pulled out of the lot first.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> how was auntie's weekend?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Now you know I'm your little cinnamon bun.
> 
> She was up untill we got like 5 minutes away from home. Then she fell asleep. I can't belive she was playing with 4d at the end of the night. It only took her 6 hours to look at him. I had a really good time. Too bad it rained. I like your parents too. But we gotta do something about your moms football team. I was driving slow on the way up because I was following you two. But how the hell did you get in front of me when we left? I pulled out of the lot first.


Everyone loves my parents! They are great  My Uncle Karl is the biggest football fan in the family tho- im sure you noticed! Oh! When u pulled out (teehee) you stayed in the right lane, and i got over into the left lane and got ahead of you! But we played leap frog from there haha.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> View attachment 66835


youre home


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> Everyone loves my parents! They are great  My Uncle Karl is the biggest football fan in the family tho- im sure you noticed! Oh! When u pulled out (teehee) you stayed in the right lane, and i got over into the left lane and got ahead of you! But we played leap frog from there haha.



Yeah I enjoyed talking to your uncle. We had a long football disscusion. Why did you make me buy that damn foam finger? She's been hitting me with it since Saturday. And she is chasing the cats with it too.


----------



## girlygirl87

Morning Everyone!!!!


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> Morning Everyone!!!!





How was your weekend?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Yeah I enjoyed talking to your uncle. We had a long football disscusion. Why did you make me buy that damn foam finger? She's been hitting me with it since Saturday. And she is chasing the cats with it too.


 i didnt make you! i offered to take her!  and i would love to see her cahsing the cats with it! tff!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> youre home


yup!!    Florida was fun 



girlygirl87 said:


> Morning Everyone!!!!


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> how was auntie's weekend?



Welllll, in a word: supercalifragilisticexpialidocious 

Brody's just getting cuter and cuter


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> How was your weekend?



it was gooood!!! Went to Brad paisley concert on Saturday.. even tho it was like a monsoon out for a while, it was still fun!!! lOl


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> it was gooood!!! Went to Brad paisley concert on Saturday.. even tho it was like a monsoon out for a while, it was still fun!!! lOl



Sounds fun. We were at a baseball game when the rain came in. Good thing we were under a tent.


----------



## tyky




----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> yup!!    Florida was fun


your AV


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


>


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> your AV



what?  he's smiling!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> what?  he's smiling!



I think you should use that picture that you sent me Saturday Night


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> I think you should use that picture that you sent me Saturday Night



THAT IS TO NEVER BE POSTED ON THE FORUMS!  

I've got a few of those pics I need to show some people though


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> THAT IS TO NEVER BE POSTED ON THE FORUMS!
> 
> I've got a few of those pics I need to show some people though



awww why not it was freakin hilarious


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> awww why not it was freakin hilarious


send it to me!


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> send it to me!



  nah I can't go against his wishes


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> awww why not it was freakin hilarious



no crap.  the entire night was hilarious

jagerbomb jagerbomb jagerbomb.  ####in skanks.  

it was sweet bro!  ops3collars:


i swear that happened half the night.  jagerbombs and heineken.  we were from the jersey shore alright


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> no crap.  the entire night was hilarious
> 
> jagerbomb jagerbomb jagerbomb.  ####in skanks.
> 
> it was sweet bro!  ops3collars:


----------



## Kittykat33

Hey everyone!! I am back from OC, now getting ready to go to Ohio............


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey everyone!! I am back from OC, now getting ready to go to Ohio............


 


OMG you are still breathing!  LOL   haven't heard from you in a while


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey everyone!! I am back from OC, now getting ready to go to Ohio............



Hey momma.


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey everyone!! I am back from OC, now getting ready to go to Ohio............



Did she love the beach? Aww, I bet she looked so cute in her little bathing suit! I'm going to OC this weekend, I'm excited to just chill at the beach with my girls  (<~~ me, minus the cig ...let's make in an umbrella drink instead )


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey everyone!! I am back from OC, now getting ready to go to Ohio............



I rather go to Ohio, then mobile, al...


----------



## Beta84

Gtmustang88 said:


> I rather go to Ohio, then mobile, al...



i dunno, depending on where in Blowhio you go it could be a tossup


----------



## Kittykat33

Yes I am still alive!! haha I have been on the go since this month started!! We have been to NC then OC now off to Ohio!! I need a break! She LOVED the beach ( just like her mother ) we have had such a GREAT time!! I am going back to OC for a girls weekend soon-I can't wait for that!!!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## withrespect

Morning...


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> Morning...



Morning!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning!


 shes mine! Kelb, WhoMe, and WR are mine!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> shes mine! Kelb, WhoMe, and WR are mine!



My HERO!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> My HERO!


 like i'd let anyone else have you!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Morning!


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> shes mine! Kelb, WhoMe, and WR are mine!



  morning, loverface.


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Morning!


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> morning, loverface.


 and how are u this fine, muggy morning?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> shes mine! Kelb, WhoMe, and WR are mine!



But you're mine so I guess that means I get kelb, whome and WR. You know, whats yours is MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



So when is Miami gonna sign Vick?


oh and


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> and how are u this fine, muggy morning?



sleepy.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> But you're mine so I guess that means I get kelb, whome and WR. You know, whats yours is MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 ok, well u can watch, but no touching! thats my best offer! you take it or leave it!



withrespect said:


> sleepy.



me too, we should both leave work and cuddle up


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> like i'd let anyone else have you!



All of a sudden I wanna feed you cream cheese covered grapes! Ooooh, with.........PINEAPPLE!!



rich70 said:


> But you're mine so I guess that means I get kelb, whome and WR. You know, whats yours is MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So what you're saying is, what's yours is hers...

CONGRATS on the new Camaro KVJ  vroom vrooooooom!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> So when is Miami gonna sign Vick?
> 
> 
> oh and



What does it matter, Miami sucks


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> All of a sudden I wanna feed you cream cheese covered grapes! Ooooh, with.........PINEAPPLE!!
> 
> my love for you is like the sea, it keeps rolling on and on!!!!
> 
> So what you're saying is, what's yours is hers...
> 
> CONGRATS on the new Camaro KVJ  vroom vrooooooom!!



 new Camaro!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> ok, well u can watch, but no touching! thats my best offer! you take it or leave it!
> 
> 
> 
> me too, we should both leave work and cuddle up


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> ok, well u can watch, but no touching! thats my best offer! you take it or leave it!


I'll take it!!!!!



whome20603 said:


> So what you're saying is, what's yours is hers...
> 
> CONGRATS on the new Camaro KVJ  vroom vrooooooom!!


No thats not what I'm saying at all. Whats hers is mine, whats mine is mine!



Gtmustang88 said:


> What does it matter, Miami sucks


True dat!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> new Camaro!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


I am the mother of your child! you should WANT to share the Camaro with me! You can have it Mon-THurs and ill have it Fri-Sun


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


>


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>


Ouch! What was that for?



kvj21075 said:


> I am the mother of your child! you should WANT to share the Camaro with me! You can have it Mon-THurs and ill have it Fri-Sun


Well have to see if we can work something out. But I don't want you messing up the seats.


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> No thats not what I'm saying at all. Whats hers is mine, whats mine is mine!



Ohhh, well as a woman I know that's what you meant to say


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Ohhh, well as a woman I know that's what you meant to say


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Ouch! What was that for?
> 
> 
> Well have to see if we can work something out. But I don't want you messing up the seats.


guess ill have to get seat covers then


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> guess ill have to get seat covers then


----------



## kelb

HOLY CRAP I'm tired


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> HOLY CRAP I'm tired


wanna come cuddle in bed with WR and I?


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## girlygirl87




----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> wanna come cuddle in bed with WR and I?


I wanna cuddle with you too.



girlygirl87 said:


>


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> wanna come cuddle in bed with WR and I?



WR?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I wanna cuddle with you too.



only if u bring us lunch 



kelb said:


> WR?



WithRespect, she is a hottie!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> only if u bring us lunch
> 
> 
> 
> WithRespect, she is a hottie!



Ok. What do you want for lunch?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> only if u bring us lunch
> 
> 
> 
> WithRespect, she is a hottie!



You met her?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Ok. What do you want for lunch?







kelb said:


> You met her?



i saw a pic of her on 4ds phone waaaay back when she first joined, and we bumped into her at D's before. Dont worry you are still my fav!


----------



## jwwb2000

Hey KVJ~

Awesome day to pick for your wedding.  I did the same thing back in 2002


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Hey KVJ~
> 
> Awesome day to pick for your wedding.  I did the same thing back in 2002


 I am super excited!!!!! we got our personalized wedding cake topper in last night, and some of the party favors! and i finalized with the lady thats doing all my bouquets and floral stuff! We are waiting on just a couple more things but we have just about everything now!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> I am super excited!!!!! we got our personalized wedding cake topper in last night, and some of the party favors! and i finalized with the lady thats doing all my bouquets and floral stuff! We are waiting on just a couple more things but we have just about everything now!!!



When do you want to pay for the kegs?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> When do you want to pay for the kegs?


crap- i forgot about that, i was supposed to give u money last time i saw you. i can give u the money whenever u want it


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> I am super excited!!!!! we got our personalized wedding cake topper in last night, and some of the party favors! and i finalized with the lady thats doing all my bouquets and floral stuff! We are waiting on just a couple more things but we have just about everything now!!!




There aren't too many people who want to get married on Halloween.  We had reasoning behind why we picked that date but as all great things must do....it came to an end.


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> i saw a pic of her on 4ds phone waaaay back when she first joined, and we bumped into her at D's before. *Dont worry you are still my fav*!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> crap- i forgot about that, i was supposed to give u money last time i saw you. i can give u the money whenever u want it



 Are you guys having your makeup done for the wedding? I've done makeup for 5 weddings, mine will make the 6th


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> There aren't too many people who want to get married on Halloween.  We had reasoning behind why we picked that date but as all great things must do....it came to an end.





see that is why I got married on 8/31


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>


----------



## whome20603

withrespect said:


>



You weren't supposed to read that part


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> see that is why I got married on 8/31



I had to pick a day he wouldn't forget and that was one day he wouldn't forget


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


>



  kvj is fired.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> There aren't too many people who want to get married on Halloween.  We had reasoning behind why we picked that date but as all great things must do....it came to an end.



actually, quite a few people get married on Halloween, we have no reasoning for it other than its a saturday in October, and i like that its easy to remember. and just cause your halloween marriage failed, doesnt mean ours will. im sure there are plenty of marriages out there going strong from halloween weddings  and of course all great thing seventually come to an end, im going to die one day :shrug: but until then i get to live happy with him.



withrespect said:


>



u dont come get drunk with me 



whome20603 said:


> Are you guys having your makeup done for the wedding? I've done makeup for 5 weddings, mine will make the 6th



no, dont have anyone to do my makeup, maybe a certain pretty lady would help


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> kvj is fired.


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> kvj is fired.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> I am super excited!!!!! we got our personalized wedding cake topper in last night, and some of the party favors! and i finalized with the lady thats doing all my bouquets and floral stuff! We are waiting on just a couple more things but we have just about everything now!!!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> no, dont have anyone to do my makeup, maybe a certain pretty lady would help



Maybe she wood


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Maybe she wood


 our weddings will be so perfect and pretty and last forever


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>


Hey, 



4d2008 said:


>








Damn See what you did to me Saturday night!!


----------



## RareBreed

kvj21075 said:


> I am super excited!!!!! we got our personalized wedding cake topper in last night, and some of the party favors! and i finalized with the lady thats doing all my bouquets and floral stuff! We are waiting on just a couple more things but we have just about everything now!!!



How's the platter thing that you two were working on awhile back? The one 4D was drawing out??


----------



## kvj21075

RareBreed said:


> How's the platter thing that you two were working on awhile back? The one 4D was drawing out??


we need to go back and paint some more  now his finger is messed up


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn See what you did to me Saturday night!!





RareBreed said:


> How's the platter thing that you two were working on awhile back? The one 4D was drawing out??


we still have a bit more to paint but its looking great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RareBreed

kvj21075 said:


> I am super excited!!!!! we got our personalized wedding cake topper in last night, and some of the party favors! and i finalized with the lady thats doing all my bouquets and floral stuff! We are waiting on just a couple more things but we have just about everything now!!!





kvj21075 said:


> we need to go back and paint some more  *now his finger is messed up*



Oh, that's right. 



4d2008 said:


> we still have a bit more to paint but its looking great!!!!!!!!!



You'll have to post pictures once it's done. I thought that was such a great idea and the fact that you were doing it yourself, made it even more special.


----------



## 4d2008

RareBreed said:


> Oh, that's right.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to post pictures once it's done. I thought that was such a great idea and the fact that you were doing it yourself, made it even more special.


I may have a pic of it but its not done yet hold on...


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> our weddings will be so perfect and pretty and last forever



Absofreakinglutely!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## RareBreed

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 66901



That's beautiful!!


----------



## 4d2008

RareBreed said:


> That's beautiful!!


Thanks


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> Hey KVJ~
> 
> Awesome day to pick for your wedding.  I did the same thing back in 2002





jwwb2000 said:


> There aren't too many people who want to get married on Halloween.  We had reasoning behind why we picked that date but as all great things must do....it came to an end.





jwwb2000 said:


> I had to pick a day he wouldn't forget and that was one day he wouldn't forget



Such an ass!!!......Yeah, we saw your wedding thread and no one cares!


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Such an ass!!!......Yeah, we saw your wedding thread and no one cares!


I cant see why she even started the subject other then to try to get under someones skin :shrug: Im over it...


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> I cant see why she even started the subject other then to try to get under someones skin :shrug: Im over it...



Of course she did! 

Is it possible to hate someone you don't know?


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Of course she did!
> 
> Is it possible to hate someone you don't know?


yes!


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Of course she did!
> 
> Is it possible to hate someone you don't know?


 Thats 90% of the forums KVJ + 4d against SOMD


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I cant see why she even started the subject other then to try to get under someones skin :shrug: Im over it...


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> yes!



good......then I don't feel bad


----------



## jwwb2000

Black-Francis said:


> Such an ass!!!......Yeah, we saw your wedding thread and no one cares!



It's no sweat off my brow, paperbag man.



4d2008 said:


> I cant see why she even started the subject other then to try to get under someones skin :shrug: Im over it...




I'm just excited I get that day back and NOT have to celebrate the anniversary on it.  I get to enjoy it once again.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> It's no sweat off my brow, paperbag man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just excited I get that day back and NOT have to celebrate the anniversary on it.  I get to enjoy it once again.


soooo 2 months before halloween u want to start a thread about it, because youre happy u got it back, but keep saying how it failed, but i picked a great date? and not only did u start a whole thread about it, u had to come in here and bring it to my attention  soooooooooo all those years u celebrated your anniversary with your ex- u never got to enjoy halloween with your kids???


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> It's no sweat off my brow, paperbag man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just excited I get that day back and NOT have to celebrate the anniversary on it.  I get to enjoy it once again.


ooooooooorrrrrrr you wanted to try to get under someones skin and see what would happen... :shrug:


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> soooo 2 months before halloween u want to start a thread about it, because youre happy u got it back, but keep saying how it failed, but i picked a great date? and not only did u start a whole thread about it, u had to come in here and bring it to my attention  soooooooooo all those years u celebrated your anniversary with your ex- u never got to enjoy halloween with your kids???




My kids were always happy on that day...me not so much but that is a totally different story.

I was just stating MY situation as it was great in the beginning...but it came to an end.  You assumed I was saying yours was going to fail as well.

Ever think the reason behind the posting is due to all of the divorce paperwork being complete and signed by the judge, as of last week?


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> My kids were always happy on that day...me not so much but that is a totally different story.
> 
> I was just stating MY situation as it was great in the beginning...but it came to an end.  You assumed I was saying yours was going to fail as well.
> 
> Ever think the reason behind the posting is due to all of the divorce paperwork being complete and signed by the judge, as of last week?


no- its 3 motnhs before halloween, and u tracked me down in this thread and made it a point to let me know u got married that day and made a point to tell me all good things come to an end. :bitter:


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Thats 90% of the forums KVJ + 4d against SOMD



Well I  you two!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no- its 3 motnhs before halloween, and u tracked me down in this thread and made it a point to let me know u got married that day and made a point to tell me all good things come to an end. :bitter:


hence my comment... as well as why I stayed out of the other thread..  Now Im going to keep posting cause if this turns into a  and the thread 

I win


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Well I  you two!!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Well I  you two!!


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> It's no sweat off my cow brow
> .



:fixed:


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> :fixed:


teehee


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> no- its 3 motnhs before halloween, and u tracked me down in this thread and made it a point to let me know u got married that day and made a point to tell me all good things come to an end. :bitter:




Awwww...the woe's is me "You tracked me down" 

Get over it snaggle tooth.


If you don't like it, then put me on ignore, as you have suggested to me many times before


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>



stop that


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> stop that


 


You know you like it!!!  You have already been in the bathroom once why not make another trip!!


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Awwww...the woe's is me "You tracked me down"
> 
> Get over it snaggle tooth.
> 
> 
> If you don't like it, then put me on ignore, as you have suggested to me many times before


I didnt see any name calling??? :shrug: 

must be the :bitter: part is correct.....

I love my snaggle tooth


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> Awwww...the woe's is me "You tracked me down"
> 
> Get over it snaggle tooth.
> 
> 
> If you don't like it, then put me on ignore, as you have suggested to me many times before


my teeth can be fixed 

your face and that tub of lard u call a body, can not, sorry


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> stop that





ImAChvyGirl said:


> You know you like it!!!  You have already been in the bathroom once why not make another trip!!


Is it cause I sent him a pic???


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> Is it cause I sent him a pic???


 






Send one to Mutt also then they can share the bathroom!!!


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Send one to Mutt also then they can share the bathroom!!!


Ill send a video!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Ill send a video!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


you want to be IN the video?

Rich & Mutt! the video msg will have to wait.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you want to be IN the video?
> 
> Rich & Mutt! the video msg will have to wait.


 ill leave work now!


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> So when is Miami gonna sign Vick?
> 
> 
> oh and


  that's Pat White's job!



withrespect said:


> sleepy.


up late last night?  



Gtmustang88 said:


> What does it matter, Miami sucks






rich70 said:


> True dat!


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Send one to Mutt also then they can share the bathroom!!!





4d2008 said:


> Ill send a video!





4d2008 said:


> you want to be IN the video?
> 
> Rich & Mutt! the video msg will have to wait.



Im getting a pic, then a video, then nothing. What else have I missed today.


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> Im getting a pic, then a video, then nothing. What else have I missed today.


did you know Tupac died..


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> did you know Tupac died..



NOOOO....I lost the bet for the next dead rapper pool, put my money on Master P.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> did you know Tupac died..



no he didn't.  he'll be back.  apparently his train is delayed.


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> NOOOO....I lost the bet for the next dead rapper pool, put my money on Master P.


Im going with Biggie Smalls


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> soooo 2 months before halloween u want to start a thread about it, because youre happy u got it back, but keep saying how it failed, but i picked a great date? and not only did u start a whole thread about it, u had to come in here and bring it to my attention  soooooooooo all those years u celebrated your anniversary with your ex- u never got to enjoy halloween with your kids???



It came up last night a little before this so that could be why she posted it.  I was talking about wedding stuff, TYKY asked when my wedding date is, and it went on from there.  I really don't think it had anything to do with you guys other than Beta mentioned it was your date also.


----------



## kvj21075

muttdog said:


> NOOOO....I lost the bet for the next dead rapper pool, put my money on Master P.


well then i guess we should tell u abotu Micheal Jackson.....


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> well then i guess we should tell u abotu Micheal Jackson.....


 what happend to MJ????


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> It came up last night a little before this so that could be why she posted it.  I was talking about wedding stuff, TYKY asked when my wedding date is, and it went on from there.  I really don't think it had anything to do with you guys other than Beta mentioned it was your date also.


so u guys discussed it, she made a point to make  a thread about , track me down to tell me, make it a point to talk about how it failed  cause it was brough t up last night  i didnt say anything when she made a whole damn thread about it but she came in here specifically to make sure i knew, outta no where


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> what happend to MJ????


nothing honey


----------



## tyky

kvj21075 said:


> so u guys discussed it, she made a point to make  a thread about , track me down to tell me, make it a point to talk about how it failed  cause it was brough t up last night  i didnt say anything when she made a whole damn thread about it but she came in here specifically to make sure i knew, outta no where



just put her on iggy


----------



## dn0121

kvj21075 said:


> so u guys discussed it, she made a point to make  a thread about , track me down to tell me, make it a point to talk about how it failed  cause it was brough t up last night  i didnt say anything when she made a whole damn thread about it but she came in here specifically to make sure i knew, outta no where



no idea, im not reading back other than what was shown on this page when I hit it.


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> just put her on iggy


you are now on top of iggy..


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> just put her on iggy


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> you are now on top of iggy..


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> you are now on top of iggy..


----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


> no idea, im not reading back other than what was shown on this page when I hit it.


oh, i thought u knew the whole story. sorry


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> no idea, im not reading back other than what was shown on this page when I hit it.


Dont hit the pages just click it... your computer will last longer... 

and the way these forums are (as Ive slowly learned) its everyone against everyone and the smallest things get brought up to try and make it go :boom:


----------



## muttdog

kvj21075 said:


> well then i guess we should tell u abotu Micheal Jackson.....



MJ?????   I was waiting for him to invite me for a sleep over at neverland....my dreams are gone.


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> just put her on iggy


Who is Iggy, and can he handle it?


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> MJ?????   I was waiting for him to invite me for a sleep over at neverland....my dreams are gone.


want to have a sleepover?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Dont hit the pages just click it... your computer will last longer...
> 
> and the way these forums are (as Ive slowly learned) its everyone against everyone and the smallest things get brought up to try and make it go :boom:


wtf did u just say


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> Who is Iggy, and can he handle it?


my joke backfired... I was thinking of that cartoon person but that was Ziggy  didnt continue the joke cause it would have made no sense.


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> want to have a sleepover?



Only if you wear 1 glove.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> wtf did u just say


See watch this Dn..


Hey KVJ.... "O"


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> Only if you wear 1 glove.





(on my hand right? I dont like that other "glove").


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> (on my hand right? I dont like that other "glove").


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Dont hit the pages just click it... your computer will last longer...
> 
> and the way these forums are (as Ive slowly learned) its everyone against everyone and the smallest things get brought up to try and make it go :boom:



fvck off ya dingleberry


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> (on my hand right? I dont like that other "glove").



My wife leaves tomorrow and doesnt come back till sat, tell kvj you need to go away for a few days.


----------



## 4d2008

dn0121 said:


> fvck off ya dingleberry


eat a Richard.


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> My wife leaves tomorrow and doesnt come back till sat, tell kvj you need to go away for a few days.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> See watch this Dn..
> 
> 
> Hey KVJ.... "O"


   YOU CHEATING EM EFFER!!!!!!


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> eat a Richard.



Id rather suck a cleatus


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> YOU CHEATING EM EFFER!!!!!!


My work here is done...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> My work here is done...


----------



## muttdog

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> you want to be IN the video?
> 
> Rich & Mutt! the video msg will have to wait.



Where is my video


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Where is my video


 well his back is sprained, after making the video, he wont be able to walk at all


----------



## withrespect




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> well his back is sprained, after making the video, he wont be able to walk at all


 




I might not be able to get them two out of the bathroom after they see the video!!


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>



Whats in the cup?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Whats in the cup?


 shhhhhhhhhhhhhh roofies!


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


>


wanna come over


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Whats in the cup?



2 GIRLS?


2 girls one cup


----------



## rich70

BF didn't I warn you not to play around with matches!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog

Hump day, hope everyone is getting some.


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## Beta84

muttdog said:


> Hump day, hope everyone is getting some.


----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


> Hump day, hope everyone is getting some.



Bow chicka wow wow


----------



## muttdog

Beta84 said:


>



aww..now beta lover today.


----------



## 4d2008

View attachment back.bmp


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> Bow chicka wow wow






muttdog said:


> aww..now beta lover today.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 66944



  Get kvj to rub you in hot oil and give you a deep tissue massage.


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 66944



Wow, rich shaved his back.


----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


> Wow, rich shaved his back.



  No, he didn't.  We waxed it.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> BF didn't I warn you not to play around with matches!!



omg! 



ovred said:


> :howdy







muttdog said:


> Hump day, hope everyone is getting some.



 my fiance is broken right now 



Gtmustang88 said:


>



good morning )



Beta84 said:


>







withrespect said:


> Bow chicka wow wow






4d2008 said:


> View attachment 66944







withrespect said:


> Get kvj to rub you in hot oil and give you a deep tissue massage.



 no touching the back or right hand lol, but i can touch and do other things to other places ;oP


----------



## muttdog

kvj21075 said:


> my fiance is broken right now



He is broken alot, maybe a little less bondage and a little more tlc might help.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> no touching the back or right hand lol, but i can touch and do other things to other places ;oP





muttdog said:


> He is broken alot, maybe a little less bondage and a little more tlc might help.


----------



## kvj21075

muttdog said:


> He is broken alot, maybe a little less bondage and a little more tlc might help.


 but what would be the fun in that??


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> omg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fiance is broken right now
> 
> 
> 
> good morning )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no touching the back or right hand lol, but i can touch and do other things to other places ;oP



Fine, Then you can give me one...


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> but what would be the fun in that??


Ill be in a wheel chair before Im "26" 


withrespect said:


> Fine, Then you can give me one...


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> Ill be in a wheel chair before Im "26"



ok, ok fine..  we don't have to use oil.


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> ok, ok fine..  we don't have to use oil.


choc syrup?  or strawberry syrup


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Ill be in a wheel chair before Im "26"


im fine with u being in a wheelchair as long as your zuchinni still works, oh, and if u get an electric one so i can ride on the back of it


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> choc syrup?  or strawberry syrup


----------



## muttdog

kvj21075 said:


> im fine with u being in a wheelchair as long as your zuchinni still works, oh, and if *u get an electric one i can ride on* the back of it



An electric zuchinni, thats different.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## kvj21075

muttdog said:


> An electric zuchinni, thats different.


   tff!


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> An electric zuchinni, thats different.


You should see what she does with the Pineapple


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> You should see what she does with the Pineapple



she puts it in your storage area?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You should see what she does with the Pineapple


 no one is suppose to know how u sprained your back!


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> You should see what she does with the Pineapple





Beta84 said:


> she puts it in your storage area?





kvj21075 said:


> no one is suppose to know how u sprained your back!



Was that the pic and video I didnt get yesterday?


----------



## kvj21075

muttdog said:


> Was that the pic and video I didnt get yesterday?


video camera got kinda dirty


----------



## muttdog

kvj21075 said:


> video camera got kinda dirty



Next time ill just pull up a chair and watch.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>






4d2008 said:


> View attachment 66944




Damn you!!



muttdog said:


> Wow, rich shaved his back.






withrespect said:


> No, he didn't.  We waxed it.


You told me you wern't gonna tell anyone that you made me wax!!



kvj21075 said:


> but what would be the fun in that??


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

Hello all...


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Hello all...



Hey momma kitty and baby kitty.


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> Hey momma kitty and baby kitty.



Hey there! How are you doing??


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there! How are you doing??



Not bad, lost 15 lbs now, gonna be back to my pre quitting smoking weight in a month or 2.


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> Not bad, lost 15 lbs now, gonna be back to my pre quitting smoking weight in a month or 2.



Good for you!!!!! I am still trying to lose this damn baby fat! It is hard as ####.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Not bad, *lost 15 lbs now*, gonna be back to my pre quitting smoking weight in a month or 2.



What, did you take a big crap this morning?


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Good for you!!!!! I am still trying to lose this damn baby fat! It is hard as ####.



You should get to p90x workouts. Im on month 2 now and its great, except yoga, hate that workout.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> You should get to p90x workouts. Im on month 2 now and its great, except yoga, hate that workout.


 

How much was the kit? I might have to start that to get down to the target wieght my cardiologist set for me!!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> How much was the kit? I might have to start that to get down to the target wieght my cardiologist set for me!!



Mutt will help you burn some calories


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Mutt will help you burn some calories


 

I can't do that it will give me a heart attack. he is to violent!!


----------



## muttdog

ImAChvyGirl said:


> How much was the kit? I might have to start that to get down to the target wieght my cardiologist set for me!!


I think it was $120, not sure.


rich70 said:


> Mutt will help you burn some calories



Im not moving in on your woman.


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I can't do that it will give me a heart attack. he is to violent!!


Just smack him around. Thats what his wife does to him every night.



muttdog said:


> Im not moving in on your woman.


Never stoped you before.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Im not moving in on your woman.


 

He has KIttyKat


----------



## withrespect

someone brought in a HUGE box of green peppers that they got at a vegetable auction....... and .........  I CAN'T STOP EATING THEM!!!!!!


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> You should get to p90x workouts. Im on month 2 now and its great, except yoga, hate that workout.



I wish I had time to work out. I don't have time to do anything these days. By the time hubby gets home, its dinner time and then baby off to bed


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> I wish I had time to work out. I don't have time to do anything these days. By the time hubby gets home, its dinner time and then baby off to bed



Well if you were not out  all the time then maybe you would.

Just kidding, it is hard to find the time, wife doesnt get home till 7:00 some nights, buy the time we work out and eat dinner its 9:00.


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> Well if you were not out  all the time then maybe you would.
> 
> Just kidding, it is hard to find the time, wife doesnt get home till 7:00 some nights, buy the time we work out and eat dinner its 9:00.



HAHA-I don't drink anymore 
Little girl and I do take walks in the morning and with her crawling I am always on the move with her haha. I am happy for you though!!


----------



## toppick08




----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

toppick08 said:


>


 


Ditto


----------



## Beta84

is this thread still here?


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> is this thread still here?


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> is this thread still here?


No


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>







​


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> ​


awwww did we just make up???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> awwww did we just make up???



Lets see.

Love you.
Give you flowers
Getting Hot
Your looking OMG gorgeous
we do it
I kiss you..


Guess I should have put  after


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Lets see.
> 
> Love you.
> Give you flowers
> Getting Hot
> Your looking OMG gorgeous
> we do it
> I kiss you..
> 
> 
> Guess I should have put  after


teehee :rollsoverandfallsasleep:


----------



## withrespect

Mornin'


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> Mornin'


 morning!


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> morning!


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


>


ooooooowuh someones feisty today! i like it!


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> ooooooowuh someones feisty today! i like it!



Bow chicka wow wow 

i mean...


----------



## muttdog




----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


>


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> Mornin'


Morning soonkims 



kvj21075 said:


> morning!


Back off her!

oh and 



4d2008 said:


>





Damn



muttdog said:


>


 He's taken!


----------



## withrespect

Where is my future ex-husband, Rich, this morning?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Damn
> 
> He's taken!


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Morning soonkims
> 
> Back off her!
> 
> oh and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn
> 
> He's taken!



there you are.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> Where is my future ex-husband, Rich, this morning?



I'm here!!


----------



## muttdog

withrespect said:


> Where is my future ex-husband, Rich, this morning?


morning


rich70 said:


> I'm here!!



 4d is mine biach.


----------



## kvj21075

wth?!?!?! everyone see the pics of him in my dress and now everyone wants him?  BACK OFF PEOPLE!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> wth?!?!?! everyone see the pics of him in my dress and now everyone wants him?  BACK OFF PEOPLE!!!!!


:shrug: I looked hot in that dress :shrug:


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> :shrug: I looked hot in that dress :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> wth?!?!?! everyone see the pics of him in my dress and now everyone wants him?  BACK OFF PEOPLE!!!!!



That's ok.  they can have him. ... You are MINE now


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> Where is my future ex-husband, Rich, this morning?


I just noticed that it said furture ex-husband



muttdog said:


> 4d is mine biach.


I think not fool!



kvj21075 said:


> wth?!?!?! everyone see the pics of him in my dress and now everyone wants him?  BACK OFF PEOPLE!!!!!


You back off. I had him, I mean I met him first!!!


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> *I just noticed that it said furture ex-husband*
> 
> I think not fool!
> 
> You back off. I had him, I mean I met him first!!!



You don't read my posts thoroughly!!!  You don't listen to a thing I say!!!  That's it, the marriage is OFF!


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> You don't read my posts thoroughly!!! You don't listen to a thing I say!!! That's it, the marriage is OFF!


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> You don't read my posts thoroughly!!!  You don't listen to a thing I say!!!  That's it, the marriage is OFF!



But...  but.........



I'm sorry

                                I won't let it happen again!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>



Whos side are you on?  






 mine now


----------



## Black-Francis

withrespect said:


> You don't read my posts thoroughly!!!  You don't listen to a thing I say!!!  That's it, the marriage is OFF!



I like strawberries!


----------



## withrespect

Black-Francis said:


> I like strawberries!





good morning, loverface.


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> I like strawberries!




and he will read everything you type


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> and he will read everything you type



 ....and correct it


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> and he will read everything you type



 ... wait....... that was a joke wasn't it...


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> I like strawberries!



Look you already stole kelb, how many more do you need?


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> ... wait....... that was a joke wasn't it...


No, he really will 


rich70 said:


> Look you already stole kelb, how many more do you need?


He took KVJ as well


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> He took KVJ as well



I did?......uh, I mean, I did!


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> No, he really will
> 
> He took KVJ as well



no,* I *took kvj....


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> I did?......uh, I mean, I did!





withrespect said:


> no,* I *took kvj....


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> good morning, loverface.


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> That's ok.  they can have him. ... You are MINE now







rich70 said:


> You back off. I had him, I mean I met him first!!!



but do u  his ?



Black-Francis said:


> I like strawberries!



so do i! back away!



rich70 said:


> Look you already stole kelb, how many more do you need?







Black-Francis said:


> I did?......uh, I mean, I did!



teehee, glad he didnt show up to dinner any sooner 



withrespect said:


> no,* I *took kvj....



yay!


----------



## 4d2008

When I left "man night", I stopped at a place to grab a bite to eat.. There sitting at the bar was KVJ, KELB, and BF... 

I wasnt to upset untill they started doing body shots... 

I left...


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Everyone has everyone and it is a big giant Orgy!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> He took KVJ as well


Thats ok. We still have each other


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> When I left "man night", I stopped at a place to grab a bite to eat.. There sitting at the bar was KVJ, KELB, and BF...
> 
> I wasnt to upset untill they started doing body shots...
> 
> I left...


u shouldve been there for the candy cane convo


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Thats ok. We still have each other


hold me


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> hold me


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> When I left "man night", I stopped at a place to grab a bite to eat.. There sitting at the bar was KVJ, KELB, and BF...
> 
> I wasnt to upset untill they started doing body shots...
> 
> I left...



I know. I was looking through the window and saw them. At least my WR wasn't there.



Or I just couldn't see her.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I know. I was looking through the window and saw them. At least my WR wasn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Or I just couldn't see her.


she was under the table


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> she was under the table



  you weren't supposed to tell....


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> she was under the table






withrespect said:


> you weren't supposed to tell....


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> you weren't supposed to tell....


oooops


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


>


----------



## withrespect

Lance said:


> did my desk just start to shift?



I'm not under it... so ... no?


----------



## 4d2008

Lance said:


> did my desk just start to shift?


Oh Dear God Lance... why are you here.


----------



## kvj21075

Lance said:


> did my desk just start to shift?


i dunno are u jerking the worm under it?


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> u shouldve been there for the candy cane convo



 I had to clean _*My Pants*_!


----------



## Black-Francis

Lance said:


> bye


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I had to clean _*My Pants*_!


----------



## girlygirl87

YaY! its my Friday!!!


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> YaY! its my Friday!!!



Its about time you showed up.


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> Its about time you showed up.



its been a crazyy day at work today. haha


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Its about time you showed up.


----------



## withrespect

In JOHN DEERE GREEN...  on a hot summer night....   he wrote BillyBob loves Charlene.... in letters 3-foot high.... and the whole town said the boy shoulda used red but it looked good to Charlene.... ... in JOHN DEERE GREEN....


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> In JOHN DEERE GREEN...  on a hot summer night....   he wrote BillyBob loves Charlene.... in letters 3-foot high.... and the whole town said the boy shoulda used red but it looked good to Charlene.... ... in JOHN DEERE GREEN....



you like john deere huh?  i wasn't much of a fan til i met you!


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog

ovred said:


>


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> YaY! its my Friday!!!



  no fair


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## rich70




----------



## whome20603

I wanna go back to bed


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> I wanna go back to bed


i wanna go back to your bed too


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i wanna go back to your bed too


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


just to see what kind of sheets she has in case i like them so i can go buy them for you shnookum bottom!


----------



## kelb




----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


>



good morning 

need someone to warm you up?


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> good morning
> 
> need someone to warm you up?


 that position has already been filled


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> that position has already been filled



well whoever it is must be doing a poor job!  look, she's cold!  brrrrrr


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> well whoever it is must be doing a poor job!  look, she's cold!  brrrrrr


:shrug: im all bones :shrug:


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> that position has already been filled






kvj21075 said:


> :shrug: im all bones :shrug:



With a GREAT as s


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> that position has already been filled



By me!!!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i wanna go back to your bed too







4d2008 said:


>







kvj21075 said:


> just to see what kind of sheets she has in case i like them so i can go buy them for you shnookum bottom!



Wait, what? 





You two really wood love my sheets though


----------



## jwwb2000

Wrong number phone calls are fun


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two really wood love my sheets though


i love the sheets i bought for him  sooooo super soft and silky. and dont worry  the sheets are just an excuse to get in your bed


----------



## tyky

jwwb2000 said:


> Wrong number phone calls are fun



what did you do?


I had someone call my OnStar phone in my car the other day

I said hello and this girl comes on and says "hey girl you have to wikipedia this" and I cut her off and said who is this and she said her name and I told her she must have the wrong number

I am kicking myself now, what if it was a good word to wikipedia and I missed it


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> With a GREAT as s


oh yeh! i forgot i finally have a butt now! but i dont think you want me to warm u with my a ss


----------



## jwwb2000

tyky said:


> what did you do?
> 
> 
> I had someone call my OnStar phone in my car the other day
> 
> I said hello and this girl comes on and says "hey girl you have to wikipedia this" and I cut her off and said who is this and she said her name and I told her she must have the wrong number
> 
> I am kicking myself now, what if it was a good word to wikipedia and I missed it




Someone called just a few minutes ago.

I answer "Hey What's up?"

other person "Nothing much.  My leg is killingme."

Me:  "Oh man, that sucks."

other:  "Why do you sound different?"

Me:  "What are you talking about?"

other:  "Is this Mom?"

Me:  "No."

other:  "Oh...sorry, wrong number."

Click.


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i love the sheets i bought for him  sooooo super soft and silky. and dont worry  the sheets are just an excuse to get in your bed


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


 go buy me the right chocolate!!!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> go buy me the right chocolate!!!!


Never again will I buy you chocolate.  (ungratefull)... Those things are like $2.20 a bar 


rich70 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Never again will I buy you chocolate.  (ungratefull)... Those things are like $2.20 a bar


i really like the dark choc bar u got me, but that other one u got me was like a small piece of heaven in my mouth!!!! i think about it constantly! its always on my mind! i cant stop thinking about the next time im going to get a piece. what i have to do to get another hit of that chocolate. ill do anything! i need that choc bar!!!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i really like the dark choc bar u got me, but that other one u got me was like a small piece of heaven in my mouth!!!! i think about it constantly! its always on my mind! i cant stop thinking about the next time im going to get a piece. what i have to do to get another hit of that chocolate. ill do anything! i need that choc bar!!!



Geez, I think I need that chocolate bar!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Geez, I think I need that chocolate bar!


do u like dark choc?


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> do u like dark choc?



guess......


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> guess......



  I was going to say  You know she does


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Geez, I think I need that chocolate bar!


 


I don't think she is talking about a chocolate bar!!  I think she is talking about chocolate on a "bar".


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> guess......





kelb said:


> I was going to say  You know she does





ImAChvyGirl said:


> I don't think she is talking about a chocolate bar!!  I think she is talking about chocolate on a "bar".



excuse me people!!!! you guys are such perverts!!!!! why cant a choc bar be JUST a choc bar?!?!?! 

you guys are soooooo immature and soooooo perverted! grow up!


sheesh, now as i was saying... do u like dark choc? we ALL already know u like the milk choc


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> do u like dark choc?



Ehhh, it's okay...it's sorta bitter though so I really prefer milk chocolate 



Black-Francis said:


> guess......



Dur dur, you're hilarious 



kelb said:


> I was going to say  You know she does



No, she doesn't actually 



ImAChvyGirl said:


> I don't think she is talking about a chocolate bar!!  I think she is talking about chocolate on a "bar".



Nah, she called it a "small piece"...I don't think she was talking 4d's bar.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Nah, she called it a "small piece"...I don't think she was talking 4d's bar.


 

I must have missed the small part!!  LOL


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I must have missed the small part!!  LOL


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Nah, she called it a "small piece"...I don't think she was talking 4d's bar.



theres two ways i can take this, u think 4d has a small penis because i said small bar and u thought i was tlaking abotu chocolate, orrrrrr

u know 4d has a big penis and know i cant be talknig about him since i said it was small

i prefer the latter since 4d has big 

but then i have the problem of...... how do u really know???

u either trust i am telling u the truth orrrrrr

u have had sex with 4d  and i am only freaking out cause i wasnt invited lol.



but seriously if i find the right choc im buying the whole friggin 10 bar box and ill send u one


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i really like the dark choc bar u got me, but that other one u got me was like a small piece of heaven in my mouth!!!! i think about it constantly! its always on my mind! i cant stop thinking about the next time im going to get a piece. what i have to do to get another hit of that chocolate. ill do anything! i need that choc bar!!!


Picked you up 4 bars of it today


----------



## ovred




----------



## withrespect

Mornin' y'all.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> Mornin' y'all.



Morning 


Why didn't you wake me up before you left this morning?


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> Mornin' y'all.


 morning beautiful!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> Why didn't you wake me up before you left this morning?


 its the only way she can get away from you


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


GORGEOUS!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> theres two ways i can take this, u think 4d has a small penis because i said small bar and u thought i was tlaking abotu chocolate, orrrrrr
> 
> u know 4d has a big penis and know i cant be talknig about him since i said it was small
> 
> i prefer the latter since 4d has big
> 
> but then i have the problem of...... how do u really know???
> 
> u either trust i am telling u the truth orrrrrr
> 
> u have had sex with 4d  and i am only freaking out cause i wasnt invited lol.
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously if i find the right choc im buying the whole friggin 10 bar box and ill send u one



I didn't think about his penis at all actually, I knew you were talking about "chocolate"...I wasn't confused this time 

I don't "know" he has a big anything but I'm sure I've seen you write in some thread about how he's larger than a blue whale or something like that :shrug:
The Largest Penis in the World - Both for humans and animals, size does matter! - Softpedia

Ummm, huh?

See, now you get it...you _know_ 4d and I haven't done the bang bang cuz if so you wood have definitely been there 

Now, back to chocolate...thank you, I would LOVE a 'bar' of your chocolate!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> its the only way she can get away from you





Thanks, I   you too.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> GORGEOUS!



 



whome20603 said:


> [
> Now, back to chocolate...thank you, I would LOVE a 'bar' of your chocolate!



i gave my bio dad a "piece" of my choc bar this weekend... it was very hard to give up 



rich70 said:


> Thanks, I   you too.



awwww 



ImAChvyGirl said:


>



 mornin'


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i gave my bio dad a "piece" of my choc bar this weekend... it was very hard to give up



What kind is it?


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> What kind is it?


Godiva, dark chocolate with extra dark choc ganache in it


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> Why didn't you wake me up before you left this morning?



  you were supposed to make me pancakes.... but you wouldnt budge.


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> you were supposed to make me pancakes.... but you wouldnt budge.


i have the pancake maker


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> you were supposed to make me pancakes.... but you wouldnt budge.


I havent made pancakes in forever... Maybe Ill make Breakfast for dinner tonight.


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> i have the pancake maker



and syrup?  




4d2008 said:


> I havent made pancakes in forever... Maybe Ill make Breakfast for dinner tonight.



I'll be over at 5...


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> and syrup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be over at 5...


 I think we will be painting around that time


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> Godiva, dark chocolate with extra dark choc ganache in it



Hmm, dark chocolate filled with dark chocolate...I don't think I can like that


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> I think we will be painting around that time



  NO ONE  WILL MAKE ME PANCAKES!!!!!  effers...


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I havent made pancakes in forever... Maybe Ill make Breakfast for dinner tonight.



   do we have that some sausage left?!?!?!?!



withrespect said:


> and syrup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be over at 5...



painting at 515till prob 6- soooo pancake dinner at 630 or 7!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Hmm, dark chocolate filled with dark chocolate...I don't think I can like that



 we just might have to break up 



withrespect said:


> NO ONE  WILL MAKE ME PANCAKES!!!!!  effers...



 i would make you pancakes...... do they have to be edible???


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> do we have that some sausage left?!?!?!?!


Not sure but if we do we are having Pancakes and Sausage tonight!  and if not then its just pancakes


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Not sure but if we do we are having Pancakes and Sausage tonight!  and if not then its just pancakes


and if not its jsut pancakes, and sausage later 

we have eggs  and i want choc milk!!!!! so we need milk!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> we just might have to break up



But...but...I love cream cheese :sniffle: Can't we just agree to disagree and hug it out??


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> and if not its jsut pancakes, and sausage later
> 
> we have eggs  and i want choc milk!!!!! so we need milk!


You got it baby. 

Choc Milk sounds amazing...

So, Pancakes, Eggs, Toast, maybe sausage, and Chocolate milk for dinner tonight. as well as a movie.


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> But...but...I love cream cheese :sniffle: Can't we just agree to disagree and hug it out??


 ok, just dont ever tell me u dont like  ever again  im glad we worked this out


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> ok, just dont ever tell me u dont like  ever again  im glad we worked this out



I'll do better, I promise. As a matter of fact, I think there's a dark chocolate bar in the vending machine RIGHT NOW, brb...I'm gonna go buy it and try to love it, just for you!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> I'll do better, I promise. As a matter of fact, I think there's a dark chocolate bar in the vending machine RIGHT NOW, brb...I'm gonna go buy it and try to love it, just for you!


 awww you are sooooo sweet


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> you were supposed to make me pancakes.... but you wouldnt budge.


Well you know I'm a heavy sleeper. You gotta try harder to wake me.



withrespect said:


> NO ONE  WILL MAKE ME PANCAKES!!!!!  effers...


I'll make them for you tomorrow morning. I promise.


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Well you know I'm a heavy sleeper. *You gotta try harder to wake me.*
> 
> 
> I'll make them for you tomorrow morning. I promise.



  dually noted


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> awww you are sooooo sweet



Sweet like 'milk-chocolate'


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> dually noted



Oh no. Should I be worried?


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Sweet like 'milk-chocolate'


i am not having the milk chocolate in you!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> i am not having the milk chocolate in you!


 

she could be sweet like the "chocolate milk" that you are having with your breakfast dinner tonight!!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i am not having the milk chocolate in you!



I don't share anyway


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Oh no. Should I be worried?



Worried? You should be excited!! May as well go to bed right now. The sooner you go to sleep, the sooner she gets to try hard to wake you up. I'm just sayin...


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Worried? You should be excited!! May as well go to bed right now. The sooner you go to sleep, the sooner she gets to try hard to wake you up. I'm just sayin...



  You make a very good point.  Nite Nite!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> You make a very good point. Nite Nite!


 




   you can't go nite nite yet you have work to do!!!


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> You make a very good point.  Nite Nite!



Sweet dreams


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you can't go nite nite yet you have work to do!!!


Yeah because its oh so busy!



whome20603 said:


> Sweet dreams


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## 4d2008

Soooooooo sleepy... Could NOT wake up this morning  Bed was so comfy and KVJ was sooooooooooooo warm... I want to go back to bed too


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Yeah because its oh so busy!


 


we are very busy holding the counter and chairs down!!  



it is going to be a long day!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Soooooooo sleepy... Could NOT wake up this morning  Bed was so comfy and KVJ was sooooooooooooo warm... I want to go back to bed too


 love waking up in the morning and having u in my bed  im sleepy too  i was not sleepy at all last night but after i finally settled in bed i passed out!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Soooooooo sleepy... Could NOT wake up this morning  Bed was so comfy and KVJ was sooooooooooooo warm... I want to go back to bed too





Did that wake you up?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> love waking up in the morning and having u in my bed  im sleepy too  i was not sleepy at all last night but after i finally settled in bed i passed out!


well I hope you love it cause its going to happen for the rest of your life and yeah it was pretty obvious you werent sleepy last night me waking up to 


rich70 said:


> Did that wake you up?


well, it woke "something" up.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> well, it woke "something" up.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> well I hope you love it cause its going to happen for the rest of your life and yeah it was pretty obvious you werent sleepy last night me waking up to
> 
> well, it woke "something" up.


sorry i had to wake u up  it was that movie, that sleaze epic!!!!  i wasnt going to be able to go to sleep without   ive never watched a movie like that its tff!


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> Yeah because its oh so busy!





ImAChvyGirl said:


> we are very busy holding the counter and chairs down!!
> 
> 
> 
> it is going to be a long day!!



Some of us have been busy this morning, dont have time to play around.


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> sorry i had to wake u up  it was that movie, that sleaze epic!!!! i wasnt going to be able to go to sleep without   ive never watched a movie like that its tff!


The intro with all the lez stuff was funny as hell but then the movie started and I got bored  Gotta see whats on the other disk now


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Some of us have been busy this morning, dont have time to play around.



Well take your fingers out of your ass and you would be able to type.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> Some of us have been busy this morning, dont have time to play around.


 

Someone has to make the money so that we get paid!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> The intro with all the lez stuff was funny as hell but then the movie started and I got bored  Gotta see whats on the other disk now


the first ten minutes was boring, the it got all sleazy, the two hot chicks decided to share a room since they would never be able to sleep alone in that scary castle, and like all us women, they were in thier room in thier underwear, and needed to get ready for dinner, so the red head said she should help the blonde get undressed cause if she did it herself it would take too long, and then when the blonde got in the tub the red head said she should help cause it would take to long if she did it herself, and then the blonde was laying naked on the bed and the red hed :editedcausethisischitchat:


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> the first ten minutes was boring, the it got all sleazy, the two hot chicks decided to share a room since they would never be able to sleep alone in that scary castle, and like all us women, they were in thier room in thier underwear, and needed to get ready for dinner, so the red head said she should help the blonde get undressed cause if she did it herself it would take too long, and then when the blonde got in the tub the red head said she should help cause it would take to long if she did it herself, and then the blonde was laying naked on the bed and the red hed :editedcausethisischitchat:


 Ill have to try that..

Honey... Im going to take a shower with you cause if you take one alone it will take twice as long.. Guess I should have stayed up


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Ill have to try that..
> 
> Honey... Im going to take a shower with you cause if you take one alone it will take twice as long.. Guess I should have stayed up


cant wait to shower tonight


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Ill have to try that..
> 
> Honey... Im going to take a shower with you cause if you take one alone it will take twice as long.. Guess I should have stayed up



So to make KVJ's shower quick you're going to join her? Awww, poor KVJ


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> cant wait to shower tonight


 


"You do mine, I'll do yours"


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> So to make KVJ's shower quick you're going to join her? Awww, poor KVJ


 All I know is she is going to need to shower after our shower  (but dont tell her that)


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> All I know is she is going to need to shower after our shower  (but dont tell her that)



Don't worry, your secret's safe with me


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> So to make KVJ's shower quick you're going to join her? Awww, poor KVJ



 hey! youre right! i wont want a quickie shower with you 


ImAChvyGirl said:


> "You do mine, I'll do yours"



no! i keep 4d all to myself 



4d2008 said:


> All I know is she is going to need to shower after our shower  (but dont tell her that)



like always


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> like always


----------



## Black-Francis

F showers...I like it dirty!!


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> F showers...I like it dirty!!


 I had her on the bathroom sink in our hotel room this weekend 


(think about that people the next time you are in a hotel room and brushing your teeth)


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> no! i keep 4d all to myself


 

that is what you are supposed to tell him while you are in the shower. It works I do it every day!!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> hey! youre right! i wont want a quickie shower with you



Whome?


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I had her on the bathroom sink in our hotel room this weekend
> 
> 
> (think about that people the next time you are in a hotel room and brushing your teeth)


and u know they probably dont use any type of cleaner


----------



## Beta84




----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> and u know they probably dont use any type of cleaner


Nope... Hotels are very nasty when you think about em


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Nope... Hotels are very nasty when you think about em


 if i end up pregnant i blame u!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> if i end up pregnant i blame u!


 Good luck trying to explain that one to me


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Good luck trying to explain that one to me


honey u remember that very drunken night when we stayed at the hotel with the sperm filled bathroom countertops???? well....


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> honey u remember that very drunken night when we stayed at the hotel with the sperm filled bathroom countertops???? well....


we could make a poll.

What will it be?

Boy/Girl

Black/White/Asian/Mexican/etc etc


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> we could make a poll.
> 
> What will it be?
> 
> Boy/Girl
> 
> Black/White/Asian/Mexican/etc etc


 

it will be quads!! 

1 boy/black
1 boy/mexican
1 girl/asian  (mojo's sperm)
1 girl/white (looks like the both of you!!)


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> it will be quads!!
> 
> 1 boy/black
> 1 boy/mexican
> 1 girl/asian (mojo's sperm)
> 1 girl/white (looks like the both of you!!)


 Oprah here we come!!!!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> Oprah here we come!!!!!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## girlygirl87

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 67099



ME TOOOO


----------



## whome20603

girlygirl87 said:


> ME TOOOO



me three


----------



## girlygirl87

whome20603 said:


> me three




luckily, it is already 2:22.. THANK GOD!!!!! 

3 more hours of work. WOOHOO


----------



## 4d2008

girlygirl87 said:


> luckily, it is already 2:22.. THANK GOD!!!!!
> 
> 3 more hours of work. WOOHOO


1 more hour  and thats if I stay for the entire hour.


----------



## kvj21075

girlygirl87 said:


> luckily, it is already 2:22.. THANK GOD!!!!!
> 
> 3 more hours of work. WOOHOO


i have 95 minutes left


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

I'm stuck till 4:00 but I'm having Chic-Fil-A for dinner!!!    Then I might go swimmin.


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I'm stuck till 4:00 but I'm having Chic-Fil-A for dinner!!!  Then I might go swimmin.


I want to go swimming   this summer I havent played in the sun very much  always so dang busy


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> I want to go swimming  this summer I havent played in the sun very much  always so dang busy


 

The pool is in my back yard and I have only used it maybe 5 times this year!!
and we got a new slide!!


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> I want to go swimming   this summer I havent played in the sun very much  always so dang busy



I went to OC with my girlfriends this weekend and spent the entire day (Saturday) at the beach, ahhhhh...it was a much needed mini-vacation


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> The pool is in my back yard and I have only *used it maybe 5 times this year!!*
> and we got a new slide!!



Last year I was out at the pool or on the beach EVERY day!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> Last year I was out at the pool or on the beach EVERY day!


 


if my hours weren't so stupid I would use it every day!!


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> I went to OC with my girlfriends this weekend and spent the entire day (Saturday) at the beach, ahhhhh...it was a much needed mini-vacation


LUCKY!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Last year I was out at the pool or on the beach EVERY day!


sorry to make your life suck so bad


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> if my hours weren't so stupid I would use it every day!!


just quit...

Tell them,

"Look, this just isnt working out. I need to be by the pool right now. so um yeah, take it easy".


----------



## girlygirl87

4d2008 said:


> just quit...
> 
> Tell them,
> 
> "Look, this just isnt working out. I need to be by the pool right now. so um yeah, take it easy".



HAHA 

oHH if it were only that simple.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> just quit...
> 
> Tell them,
> 
> "Look, this just isnt working out. I need to be by the pool right now. so um yeah, take it easy".


 




then Rich and Mutt would really have to work!!


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> sorry to make your life suck so bad


you know I love everything we do together  when did I say my life sucks so bad


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> LUCKY!



Why not go? It's not far and you can find really cheap places to stay if you're not trying to go all out...just bring your own blanket, pillows and towels (among other things of course) so you don't have to use the "cheap hotel" stuff, which may or may not be clean


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> then Rich and Mutt would really have to work!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


>


 
oh no you don't


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> HAHA
> 
> oHH if it were only that simple.



How you doin?


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> Why not go? It's not far and you can find really cheap places to stay if you're not trying to go all out...just bring your own blanket, pillows and towels (among other things of course) so you don't have to use the "cheap hotel" stuff, which may or may not be clean


If we dont have time to go to the pool now we deff dont have time to go to OC  We will get all our beach time in for our honeymoon.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> If we dont have time to go to the pool now we deff dont have time to go to OC  We will get all our beach time in for our honeymoon.



Where are you taking me for your honeymoon?


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> If we dont have time to go to the pool now we deff dont have time to go to OC  We will get all our beach time in for our honeymoon.



Who care if you're busy planning a wedding, those things plan themselves!! Bwahahahaha, riiiiiiight


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Where are you taking me for your honeymoon?


Destin Fl big boy 


whome20603 said:


> Who care if you're busy planning a wedding, those things plan themselves!! Bwahahahaha, riiiiiiight



We are actually doing GREAT on the planning thing...


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> How you doin?


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


>


ruh oh someone in trouble


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Destin Fl big boy
> 
> 
> We are actually doing GREAT on the planning thing...



That's what KVJ said, I'm glad for you guys. We're doing pretty good too. I actuallyl just hung up with the photographer/videographer...paying him tomorrow, just under 4K


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


>


oh and pssst, your facebook profile is unavailable so i cant read what u wrote lol


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> That's what KVJ said, I'm glad for you guys. We're doing pretty good too. I actuallyl just hung up with the photographer/videographer...paying him tomorrow, just under 4K


 stupid people with money!


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> oh and pssst, your facebook profile is unavailable so i cant read what u wrote lol



  That is strange.... Stupid facebook.


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> stupid people with money!



Believe me, we are not THAT paid


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> just under 4K



ridiculous


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>



:shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Believe me, we are not THAT paid


 what is your planned budget for the wedding? ive gotta know!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> what is your planned budget for the wedding? ive gotta know!



Damnit...okay fine, we don't really have a budget BUT that doesn't mean there's "no budget". It just means we haven't discussed an actual dollar amount but don't plan on going crazy. I would imagine we'll be close to 20K. That's for EVERYTHING...is that terrible?? What's your budget?


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Damnit...okay fine, we don't really have a budget BUT that doesn't mean there's "no budget". It just means we haven't discussed an actual dollar amount but don't plan on going crazy. I would imagine we'll be close to 20K. That's for EVERYTHING...is that terrible?? What's your budget?



terrible


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Damnit...okay fine, we don't really have a budget BUT that doesn't mean there's "no budget". It just means we haven't discussed an actual dollar amount but don't plan on going crazy. I would imagine we'll be close to 20K. That's for EVERYTHING...is that terrible?? What's your budget?


20k is normal for a wedding. our wedding wouldve cost abotu $20k but weve done so much research and pricing around i think at the end it will be a total of $9k.

my friend steph thought she could do her wedding for under $11k and thne after i went over some stuff with her she realized she would never be able to kepp it under $11k


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> 20k is normal for a wedding. our wedding wouldve cost abotu $20k *but weve done so much research and pricing around i think at the end it will be a total of $9k.*
> my friend steph thought she could do her wedding for under $11k and thne after i went over some stuff with her she realized she would never be able to kepp it under $11k



we did it for 10k!


----------



## Black-Francis

The average marriage lasts 7 years, so at $20k, that's about $3k a year....


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> 20k is normal for a wedding. our wedding wouldve cost abotu $20k but weve done so much research and pricing around i think at the end it will be a total of $9k.
> 
> my friend steph thought she could do her wedding for under $11k and thne after i went over some stuff with her she realized she would never be able to kepp it under $11k



20k sounds high to me. Mine was a little over 10k and that was including the honeymoon. But it was in 2001 so things might have went up since then.


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> 20k is normal for a wedding. our wedding wouldve cost abotu $20k but weve done so much research and pricing around i think at the end it will be a total of $9k.



Wow, that's GREAT! We very well may come under 20K, I'm not sure until we start confirming other vendors and getting RSVP's back. Actually, we haven't sent out the Save the Date's yet but we will in the next couple of weeks. Where'd you get your invitations? That's one thing we haven't really gotten yet.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> 20k sounds high to me. Mine was a little over 10k and that was including the honeymoon. But it was in 2001 so things might have went up since then.


google average cost for a wedding- its $20k


----------



## Black-Francis

Huge weddings are overrated.....sorry!....


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> The average marriage lasts 7 years, so at $20k, that's about $3k a year....



We're not average. Put down the hatorade Francis.


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Huge weddings are overrated.....sorry!....


:bitter:


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Wow, that's GREAT! We very well may come under 20K, I'm not sure until we start confirming other vendors and getting RSVP's back. Actually, we haven't sent out the Save the Date's yet but we will in the next couple of weeks. Where'd you get your invitations? That's one thing we haven't really gotten yet.


we either got them from walmart or target, u can go to staples and make your own, hallmark does them, but i think they are a bit pricey, and it depends if u want to print them out yourself or have a company do it. how big is the guest list?


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> The average marriage lasts 7 years, so at $20k, that's about $3k a year....






Black-Francis said:


> Huge weddings are overrated.....sorry!....


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> :bitter:



For real, geez...



kvj21075 said:


> we either got them from walmart or target, u can go to staples and make your own, hallmark does them, but i think they are a bit pricey, and it depends if u want to print them out yourself or have a company do it. how big is the guest list?



We'll need about 100 invitations, there's a total guest count right now of 180 but I think we're looking for 150-165 ppl to actually come. What's yours?


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> We're not average. Put down the hatorade Francis.



Just presenting the facts.... Just because he is chocolate still makes it average! 




4d2008 said:


> :bitter:



:shrug:


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


>



Getting scared huh DAD!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> For real, geez...
> 
> 
> 
> We'll need about 100 invitations, there's a total guest count right now of 180 but I think we're looking for 150-165 ppl to actually come. What's yours?


i think we will have about 100 people coming- no kids  and if the guest list is 180- u shouldnt need 100 invitations, unless u know a ton of single people!


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Getting scared huh DAD!



Getting scared about what?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Getting scared about what?


Father of the bride. $$$$$$$$$


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Just presenting the facts.... Just because he is chocolate still makes it average!



Is that why you call yourself Black Francis, so people will think you're more than average?

Now, stop picking on my Overpriced HUGE wedding to a not so average chocolate man...aight homie?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> i think we will have about 100 people coming- no kids  and if the guest list is 180- u shouldnt need 100 invitations, unless u know a ton of single people!



No kids


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> i think we will have about 100 people coming- no kids  and if the guest list is 180- u shouldnt need 100 invitations, unless u know a ton of single people!



You're right, maybe 75 invites...I just want to make sure we have enough. Ugh, it's frustrating...we really need to FINALIZE the guest list.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> No kids


I flew my kids down but they have to stay in a corner


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Father of the bride. $$$$$$$$$



DING DING DING...WINNA WINNA CHICKEN DINNA


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Father of the bride. $$$$$$$$$



    Her mother(your future wife) and new step dad will be paying for her wedding.


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Is that why you call yourself Black Francis, so people will think you're more than average?
> 
> Now, stop picking on my Overpriced HUGE wedding to a not so average chocolate man...aight homie?



Talk to ya in 7 years!!!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Her mother(your future wife) and new step dad will be paying for her wedding.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I flew my kids down but they have to stay in a corner



   I guess your step daughter will be joining her new brothers then.


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Talk to ya in 7 years!!!



Okay, I'll send you a picture of our happy family...I'm sure you'll still be posting here on the forums


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> ..I'm sure you'll still be posting here on the forums



I'm sure you will be as well......


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> I guess your step daughter will be joining her new brothers then.


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> I'm sure you will be as well......



Probably


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> No kids



i didnt think you would be able to get her to come  



4d2008 said:


> I flew my kids down but they have to stay in a corner



the corner in the BACK room!



rich70 said:


> Her mother(your future wife) and new step dad will be paying for her wedding.


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog




----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


>



  mornin'


----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## muttdog

withrespect said:


> mornin'



Hey sexy.


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## Beta84




----------



## TwistedDiamond




----------



## toppick08

later, peeps.


----------



## Kittykat33

Good Morning all!! I am finally back from all my trips!!!


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Kittykat33 said:


> Good Morning all!! I am finally back from all my trips!!!



Wheredya go?


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Good Morning all!! I am finally back from all my trips!!!



 Not me...


----------



## Kittykat33

TwistedDiamond said:


> Wheredya go?



I went to NC for a week, then to OC for 5 days then to Ohio for 4 days. I am glad to be home!!!


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


>



What's wrong btizzle?


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> Not me...



I thought you were back??


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> I thought you were back??



I am, but don't know how long for. Got a few more trips before the fall semester starts.


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> I am, but don't know how long for. Got a few more trips before the fall semester starts.



Oh i see....................


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Kittykat33 said:


> I went to NC for a week, then to OC for 5 days then to Ohio for 4 days. I am glad to be home!!!



damn all over the place huh?


----------



## Gtmustang88

TwistedDiamond said:


> damn all over the place huh?



she makes her way around


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


> she makes her way around



She hasnt stopped here yet...........Hey Kitty


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Gtmustang88 said:


> she makes her way around


----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


> She hasnt stopped here yet...........Hey Kitty



Thats bc Rich scares her


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


> Thats bc Rich scares her



Rich scares all the women and little boys.


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> she makes her way around



Damn J I can't believe you said that!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Kittykat33 said:


> Damn J I can't believe you said that!!!!!



 still waiting on my turn


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## TwistedDiamond




----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


>



You should really stop bragging about your looks if those pics you posted were yours....just sayin'.......


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Black-Francis said:


> You should really stop bragging about your looks if those pics you posted were yours....just sayin'.......



okay first I'm ugly because I don't post pics, now I'm bragging because I do? make up your mind Blacko


----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


> okay first I'm ugly because I don't post pics, now I'm bragging because I do? make up your mind Blacko



You were bragging before the pics ever went up, sweetie...


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Black-Francis said:


> You were bragging before the pics ever went up, sweetie...



AND? atleast I'm not afraid too. I know I am a beautiful woman and I could care less what some bag head, who can't even post his own picture thinks! 

I'ma


----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


> AND? atleast I'm not afraid too. I know I am a beautiful woman and I could care less what some bag head, who can't even post his own picture thinks!
> 
> I'ma



One difference though.....I don't brag about my looks......


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Black-Francis said:


> One difference though.....I don't brag about my looks......



Is it a problem I bragged about my looks in one, maybe two comments and then posted my pictures to back it up?


----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


> Is it a problem I bragged about my looks in one, maybe two comments and then posted my pictures to back it up?



You didn't back anything up....You aren't "all that".....sorry....You look like a busted up Dixie Chick....


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Black-Francis said:


> You didn't back anything up....You aren't "all that".....sorry....You look like a busted up Dixie Chick....



never said I was "all that", anyhow think what ya want I am beautiful TYVM!!!


----------



## muttdog

TwistedDiamond said:


> never said I was "all that", anyhow think what ya want I am beautiful TYVM!!!



I saw your pics..........


----------



## TwistedDiamond

muttdog said:


> I saw your pics..........



 thank you, and my husband seems to think so too, and thats all that matters!


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> One difference though.....*I don't brag about my looks....*..


I do


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> I do



Yeah, but you're hot!!!


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> I do



Sounds nice doesn't it? Give it another go...say it again, you know you want to...ready..."I DO"


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> Yeah, but you're hot!!!





whome20603 said:


> Sounds nice doesn't it? Give it another go...say it again, you know you want to...ready..."I DO"


 Cant wait


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Cant wait



Me either


----------



## DymePiece

everyone!


----------



## kris31280




----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## TwistedDiamond

Awww I must have hit a nerve, cause I was kicked outta FC!


----------



## 4d2008

K, now everyone leave so I can win this effing thread already..


----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


> Awww I must have hit a nerve, cause I was kicked outta FC!



::youareannoying::


----------



## kelb

TwistedDiamond said:


> Awww I must have hit a nerve, cause I was kicked outta FC!







4d2008 said:


> K, now everyone leave so I can win this effing thread already..


----------



## tyky

TwistedDiamond said:


> Awww I must have hit a nerve, cause I was kicked outta FC!



maybe next time you shouldn't fight in FC


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> ::youareannoying::



BF.. is that an Egyption or Arabic camel?


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> K, now everyone leave so I can win this effing thread already..



Aww 



tyky said:


> maybe *next time *you shouldn't fight in FC


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Black-Francis said:


> ::youareannoying::



Thats fine! Shows I beat ya I guess!


----------



## kelb

TwistedDiamond said:


> Thats fine! Shows I beat ya I guess!



not even close


----------



## TwistedDiamond

tyky said:


> maybe next time you shouldn't fight in FC



eghh what can ya do? Someone must be jealous!!


----------



## withrespect

Black-Francis said:


> You didn't back anything up....You aren't "all that".....sorry....You look like a *busted *up Dixie Chick....


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> maybe next time you shouldn't fight in FC


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> not even close



y aknow Kelb I luv ya but it does seem she got the boot cuz you couldn't take the heat :shrug:


----------



## TwistedDiamond

tyky said:


> y aknow Kelb I luv ya but it does seem she got the boot cuz you couldn't take the heat :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

Lance said:


> close but no cigar lol


You are the weakest link... Good bye.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> K, now everyone leave so I can win this effing thread already..


 


What are you going to win?


----------



## Black-Francis

tyky said:


> y aknow Kelb I luv ya but it does seem she got the boot cuz you couldn't take the heat :shrug:



I booted her for being annoying dummy!!!


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> y aknow Kelb I luv ya but it does seem she got the boot cuz you couldn't take the heat :shrug:



I didn't boot her.. 

I can take anything but she wasnt even throwing anything at  me. lol why they heck would I boot her? she even apologized to me for the litle bit she said.


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Black-Francis said:


> I booted her for being annoying dummy!!!


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kelb said:


> I didn't boot her..
> 
> I cant take anything but she wasnt even throwing anything at  me. lol why they heck would I boot her? she even apologized to me


----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


> eghh what can ya do? Someone must be jealous!!



Yes, I am jealous of your bleach job and fivehead....


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> I didn't boot her..
> 
> I can take anything but she wasnt even throwing anything at  me. lol why they heck would I boot her? she even apologized to me for the litle bit she said.



oh my bad, I thought she called you money grubbin or something


----------



## tyky

Black-Francis said:


> Yes, I am jealous of your bleach job and fivehead....



could you skool me...

that is a fivehead


----------



## kris31280

So what does the winner win?  Bragging rights for winning the only thread to go on longer than CCPE?


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> oh my bad, I thought she called you money grubbin or something


 But she is! Thats like calling her a wh0re! 

luv ya KELB


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Black-Francis said:


> Yes, I am jealous of your bleach job and fivehead....





keep on hating atleast i'm being talked about


----------



## kelb

tyky said:


> oh my bad, I thought she called you money grubbin or something


that was some one else...




tyky said:


> could you skool me...
> 
> that is a fivehead



I have a 5 head


----------



## 4d2008

kris31280 said:


> So what does the winner win? Bragging rights for winning the only thread to go on longer than CCPE?


The prize has changed so many times IDK anymore :shrug:


----------



## tyky

kris31280 said:


> So what does the winner win?  Bragging rights for winning the only thread to go on longer than CCPE?



:shrug:

I don't think anyone actually expects to win it is just a place to BS


----------



## tyky

kelb said:


> that was some one else...
> 
> 
> 
> oh
> I have a 5 head



well what is it


----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


> keep on hating atleast i'm being talked about



NitWit.....


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> The prize has changed so many times IDK anymore :shrug:



I won a long time ago but I gave the prize away. Regifting is cost effective you know


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Black-Francis said:


> NitWit.....



Is that all ya got?


----------



## Black-Francis

tyky said:


> well what is it



A huge forehead, and kelb doesn't have one....


----------



## tyky

Black-Francis said:


> A huge forehead, and kelb doesn't have one....



no I don't think she does


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> well what is it



Rather than it being a "forehead" it's a "fivehead" cuz it's well, big.


----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


> Is that all ya got?


----------



## TwistedDiamond

whome20603 said:


> Rather than it being a "forehead" it's a "fivehead" cuz it's well, big.



My forehead is average TYVM!


----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


> My forehead is average TYVM!



If huge is average.....whatever!!


----------



## 4d2008

Black-Francis said:


> *If huge is average*.....whatever!!


THEN I HAVE A AVERAGE >..... nevermind.


----------



## Black-Francis

4d2008 said:


> THEN I HAVE A AVERAGE >..... nevermind.



Hey, me too......


----------



## Big-Daddy

Black-Francis said:


> If huge is average.....whatever!!



If the only thing you have to poke fun at, is the girls blonde hair, and supposed "HUGE" forehead, (which, I by they way don't think it's huge) then thats sad. i think the girl is cute and she obviously dgaff what anyone else thinks, KUDOS FOR U TWISTED


----------



## TwistedDiamond




----------



## Black-Francis

Big-Daddy said:


> If the only thing you have to poke fun at, is the girls blonde hair, and supposed "HUGE" forehead, (which, I by they way don't think it's huge) then thats sad. i think the girl is cute and she obviously dgaff what anyone else thinks, KUDOS FOR U TWISTED



Great Post.....


----------



## withrespect

Big-Daddy said:


> If the only thing you have to poke fun at, is the girls blonde hair, and supposed "HUGE" forehead, (which, I by they way don't think it's huge) then thats sad. i think the girl is cute and she obviously dgaff what anyone else thinks, KUDOS FOR U TWISTED



Where are the pictures of this chicky?


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> Where are the pictures of this chicky?


In a place that we cant talk about.


----------



## Big-Daddy

withrespect said:


> Where are the pictures of this chicky?



In *edited* under the Karma Contest Thread


----------



## kelb

Lance said:


> meanwhile = evry1 is a prize u just have 2 pick the right 1  Hey Kelb


----------



## whome20603

TwistedDiamond said:


> My forehead is average TYVM!



I never said you had a fivehead, I explained to TYKY what it was........TYVM!!!!


----------



## withrespect

Big-Daddy said:


> In *edited* under the Karma Contest Thread



I see... hmmm.... I am not a member of that..... oh well.


----------



## kris31280




----------



## Big-Daddy

withrespect said:


> I see... hmmm.... I am not a member of that..... oh well.



well if twisted doesn't care i'll get it and bring it in??? is that allowed? if it is okay with the person? she is cute so there is nothing to be ashamed of


----------



## kelb

withrespect said:


> I see... hmmm.... I am not a member of that..... oh well.



just knock. I'll let you in. but you better contribute something.


----------



## kelb

Big-Daddy said:


> well if twisted doesn't care i'll get it and bring it in??? is that allowed? if it is okay with the person? she is cute so there is nothing to be ashamed of



I'm sure she will love it!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> just knock. I'll let you in. but you better contribute something.



She is already in.


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> She is already in.



:buzzkill:


----------



## Black-Francis

Big-Daddy said:


> well if twisted doesn't care i'll get it and bring it in??? is that allowed? if it is okay with the person? she is cute so there is nothing to be ashamed of



...........says the twisteddiamond mpd...


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> :buzzkill:



She was let in a couple of weeks ago....:shrug:


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Big-Daddy said:


> well if twisted doesn't care i'll get it and bring it in??? is that allowed? if it is okay with the person? she is cute so there is nothing to be ashamed of



No, they are already posted in a Private Forum, I don't want the public to see my fivehead and blonde hair


----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


> No, they are already posted in a Private Forum, I don't want the public to see my fivehead and *fake* blonde hair



:fixed:


----------



## Big-Daddy

Black-Francis said:


> ...........says the twisteddiamond mpd...



Hey buddy you are barking at the wrong one what the hell is a MPD anyway


----------



## Black-Francis

Big-Daddy said:


> Hey buddy you are barking at the wrong one what the hell is a MPD anyway




oh, I better not mess with you......


----------



## kelb

Big-Daddy said:


> Hey buddy you are barking at the wrong one what the hell is a MPD anyway



# 1 sign of being an MPD lol


----------



## Black-Francis

Big-Daddy said:


> Hey buddy you are barking at the wrong one what the hell is a MPD anyway



*M*y *P*enis is *D*estructive


----------



## 4d2008

Maryland Police Department


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Black-Francis said:


> :fixed:



Okay I have natural blonde hair, I just wanted it lighter so yes it is dyed TYVM! And who cares? You seem to be spending a lot of time on me dear Blacko


----------



## withrespect

TwistedDiamond said:


> No, they are already posted in a Private Forum, I don't want the public to see my fivehead and blonde hair



I see them.  It is good that you have self-confidence. You are a pretty girl... but the way you are portraying yourself makes you seem arrogant.  and that is not hot... at all.


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> What's wrong btizzle?


hoes and skanks pissin me off yo.  



Black-Francis said:


> I booted her for being annoying dummy!!!


you may want to boot most of FC if that's the case.  



kelb said:


> I have a 5 head


are we talkin about you and 5 guys AGAIN???  geez get over yourself.  so you're talented, we get it!



Black-Francis said:


> NitWit.....


nah, twisted is nice to me...nitwhit hates me every since i refused to give her money when she was trying to scam me 



Black-Francis said:


> If huge is average.....whatever!!


Then what is above average?  



Big-Daddy said:


> Hey buddy you are barking at the wrong one what the hell is a MPD anyway


YOU!


----------



## Big-Daddy

kelb said:


> # 1 sign of being an MPD lol



well i don't know what it means but i am a married man...i was just saying she was a pretty girl


----------



## Black-Francis

withrespect said:


> but the way you are portraying yourself makes you seem arrogant.  and that is not hot... at all.


----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


> Okay I have natural blonde hair, I just wanted it lighter so yes it is dyed TYVM! And who cares? You seem to be spending a lot of time on me dear Blacko



I bet you think your hair smells pretty, don't you?


----------



## Black-Francis

Big-Daddy said:


> well i don't know what it means but i am a married man...i was just saying she was a pretty girl



pervert


----------



## TwistedDiamond

withrespect said:


> I see them.  It is good that you have self-confidence. You are a pretty girl... but the way you are portraying yourself makes you seem arrogant.  and that is not hot... at all.



wasn't trying to be arrogant, .........i was getting tired of all the he said she said BS about "oh well you talk all this crap but the ones who are ugly are the ones that don't post the pictures"...........so I decide to post pics..................And then I get a bunch of BS again..............All that matters is that *I* know *I* am gorgeous, my husband knows, and my beautiful child knows. People have their own opinions and I could care less.


----------



## withrespect

TwistedDiamond said:


> wasn't trying to be arrogant, .........i was getting tired of all the he said she said BS about "oh well you talk all this crap but the ones who are ugly are the ones that don't post the pictures"...........so I decide to post pics..................And then I get a bunch of BS again..............*All that matters is that I know I am gorgeous, my husband knows, and my beautiful child knows. People have their own opinions and I could care less.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Roger that, Gorgeous.


----------



## Beta84

TwistedDiamond said:


> wasn't trying to be arrogant, .........i was getting tired of all the he said she said BS about "oh well you talk all this crap but the ones who are ugly are the ones that don't post the pictures"...........so I decide to post pics..................And then I get a bunch of BS again..............All that matters is that *I* know *I* am gorgeous, my husband knows, and my beautiful child knows. People have their own opinions and I could care less.



in this forums it's always damned if you do, damned if you don't.  haven't you learned that by now


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## kvj21075

i just multiqyuoted like 25 different posts and my window closed
its allllll gone


----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


> wasn't trying to be arrogant, .........i was getting tired of all the he said she said BS about "oh well you talk all this crap but the ones who are ugly are the ones that don't post the pictures"...........so I decide to post pics..................And then I get a bunch of BS again..............All that matters is that *I* know *I* am gorgeous, my husband knows, and my beautiful child knows. People have their own opinions and I could care less.



Great, another I, I, I, me, me, me forumite...... Have you met Kris and Socky yet?


----------



## whome20603

Big-Daddy said:


> well i don't know what it means but i am a married man...i was just saying she was a pretty girl



Don't worry, you can be an MPD and not actually have to cheat on your wife


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Beta84 said:


> in this forums it's always damned if you do, damned if you don't.  haven't you learned that by now



yep I guess so!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Great, another I, I, I, me, me, me forumite...... Have you met Kris and Socky yet?


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> i just multiqyuoted like 25 different posts and my window closed
> its allllll gone


----------



## kris31280

Big-Daddy said:


> well i don't know what it means but i am a married man...i was just saying she was a pretty girl


 and since when does being a married man have to do with anything at all, ESPECIALLY in Southern Maryland


----------



## jwwb2000

How's everyeone's day going?


----------



## Black-Francis

jwwb2000 said:


> How's everyeone's day going?



shut up


----------



## Big-Daddy

whome20603 said:


> Don't worry, you can be an MPD and not actually have to cheat on your wife



well i don't know what it means, Married Perverted Dude? i was just clarifying that i am happily married and i just thought the girl was attractive


----------



## whome20603

Big-Daddy said:


> well i don't know what it means, Married Perverted Dude? i was just clarifying that i am happily married and i just thought the girl was attractive



Ohhhh, haha...that's funny. An MPD's basically when you open another account because you wanna stir the pot and don't have the kahones to use your regular account. Don't tell anyone I told you what it means though, k?


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Ohhhh, haha...that's funny. An MPD's basically when you open another account because you wanna stir the pot and don't have the kahones to use your regular account. Don't tell anyone I told you what it means though, k?



busted!


----------



## Big-Daddy

whome20603 said:


> Ohhhh, haha...that's funny. An MPD's basically when you open another account because you wanna stir the pot and don't have the kahones to use your regular account. Don't tell anyone I told you what it means though, k?



got it! a little byrdie private messeged me


----------



## 4d2008

Today has been 1 large cluster FiretrUCK... SOMD.com... priceless.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> Today has been 1 large cluster FiretrUCK... SOMD.com... priceless.



i must be missing it cuz I am bored


----------



## Big-Daddy

tyky said:


> i must be missing it cuz I am bored



me 2


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> Today has been 1 large cluster FiretrUCK... SOMD.com... priceless.



  and it is only 13:38...


----------



## 4d2008

tyky said:


> i must be missing it cuz I am bored


I didnt say its been a good day on here


----------



## kvj21075

im hungry again


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I didnt say its been a good day on here



  everyone is #####y today


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> busted!



HEY! You weren't supposed to read that!!



Big-Daddy said:


> got it! a little byrdie private messeged me



Figures, they tell you via PM and I tell you via open forum. I don't know how I walk around with balls this big sometimes!


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> i must be missing it cuz I am bored



You could go mow my grass.


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


> HEY! You weren't supposed to read that!!
> 
> 
> 
> Figures, they tell you via PM and I tell you via open forum. I don't know how I walk around with balls this big sometimes!



you made my water go up my nose :roflamo:


muttdog said:


> You could go mow my grass.


----------



## TwistedDiamond




----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> im hungry again



Me too, I just got a double pack of Entenmann's Softee Frosted Donuts


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Me too, I just got a double pack of Entenmann's Softee Frosted Donuts


ill trade u my carolina style bbq chips....


----------



## muttdog

kvj21075 said:


> ill trade u my carolina style bbq chips....



I had a hard boiled egg.


----------



## 4d2008

I have Marlboro's and coffee for lunch.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I have Marlboro's and coffee for lunch.



ooh good idea on the Marlboro, brb


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Hot Cheetos!


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> ill trade u my carolina style bbq chips....



Ooooh, okay


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> ill trade u my carolina style bbq chips....


----------



## whome20603

withrespect said:


>



Sorry, they're mine now...but momma taught me well so I'll share 'em with you and if KVJ still wants some, I'll share with her too. I'm used to sharing things with her


----------



## kvj21075

oh dearest.... can we have breakfast for dinner again tonight? please?


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Sorry, they're mine now...but momma taught me well so I'll share 'em with you and if KVJ still wants some, I'll share with her too. I'm used to sharing things with her


 only Kelb!


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> only Kelb!



but... but.... what about me?!?!


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> but... but.... what about me?!?!


only if u drop Rich!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> oh dearest.... can we have breakfast for dinner again tonight? please?


You can have what you want... Im stopping at the store cause Im grilling a burger tonight.


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> only if u drop Rich!



 no!  he must stay....


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> only Kelb!



Only Kelb what? Only sharing Kelb?? Only sharing the chips with Kelb??? Damnit...you did this on purpose (just like your man did last week) didn't you?!?!!!!! :whome:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You can have what you want... Im stopping at the store cause Im grilling a burger tonight.


 i changed my mind i want one of your burgers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Only Kelb what? Only sharing Kelb?? Only sharing the chips with Kelb??? Damnit...you did this on purpose (just like your man did last week) didn't you?!?!!!!! :whome:


we only share kelb  we dont share men


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> Only Kelb what? Only sharing Kelb?? Only sharing the chips with Kelb??? Damnit...you did this on purpose (just like your man did last week) didn't you?!?!!!!! :whome:


crap, do i have to apologize to "slow" people now?


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> we only share kelb  we dont share men



Uhh, HELLLLOOOOO...that's sort of a given


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> crap, do i have to apologize to "slow" people now?



Did you just call me slow?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i changed my mind i want one of your burgers!!!!!!!!!!!!


You got it... Im making fries as well but Im pretty sure there are tator tots in the freezer for you.


----------



## smdavis65

4d2008 said:


> You got it... Im making fries as well but Im pretty sure there are tator tots in the freezer for you.


----------



## withrespect




----------



## ovred




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

I wish it was 9:00. I wanna go home!!!!   I'm stuck at work.


----------



## TwistedDiamond




----------



## ovred

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I wish it was 9:00. I wanna go home!!!!   I'm stuck at work.



Thats a drag.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

ovred said:


> Thats a drag.


 

in more ways than one!!


----------



## Big-Daddy

TwistedDiamond said:


>



Hello gorgeous


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Big-Daddy said:


> Hello gorgeous



 Big-Daddy........is that what the wife calls ya?


----------



## Black-Francis

Big-Daddy said:


> Hello gorgeous



For someone that is married, you sure do give TD a lot of attention....


----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


> Big-Daddy........is that what the wife calls ya?



I have a feeling that Big Daddy is your husband....


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Black-Francis said:


> I have a feeling that Big Daddy is your husband....



Nope....try again


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> I have a feeling that Big Daddy is your husband....



that's what I was thinking when everyone was thinkin it was her MPD.  who knows.  :shrug:


----------



## Big-Daddy

Black-Francis said:


> I have a feeling that Big Daddy is your husband....



why do i have to be her husband just cause i am the only one who is nice to her?


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Big-Daddy said:


> why do i have to be her husband just cause i am the only one who is nice to her?



 eghh let em think what they want to baby


----------



## ovred




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## BuckinRut

Ok, this is the strangest thread I have ever seen.


----------



## 4d2008

BuckinRut said:


> Ok, this is the strangest thread I have ever seen.


No, some of the things that are said in it have got to be the strangest thing


----------



## BuckinRut

4d2008 said:


> No, some of the things that are said in it have got to be the strangest thing



 too!


----------



## withrespect

BuckinRut said:


> too!



 mornin' y'all


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

withrespect said:


> mornin' y'all


 



what she said!!!


----------



## Beta84

I got a good lesson about White Trash this week.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> I got a good lesson about White Trash this week.


Why's it gotta be "white"?


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> I got a good lesson about White Trash this week.



do share....


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>



 no yawning!



withrespect said:


> mornin' y'all


u too! 



ImAChvyGirl said:


> what she said!!!



morning 



BuckinRut said:


> Ok, this is the strangest thread I have ever seen.


i cant believe it hasnt been *poofed* a thousand times 


Beta84 said:


> I got a good lesson about White Trash this week.


morning 


4d2008 said:


> Why's it gotta be "white"?



cause he is racist of course


----------



## toppick08




----------



## BuckinRut

kvj21075 said:


> no yawning!
> 
> 
> u too!
> 
> 
> 
> morning
> 
> 
> i cant believe it hasnt been *poofed* a thousand times
> 
> morning
> 
> 
> cause he is racist of course



*poofed*


----------



## TwistedDiamond




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

BuckinRut said:


> *poofed*


 



Poofed= Vrai deleting the thread never to be seen again


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> morning


 


How are you this morning?

I'm happy that it is one day closer to the weekend and I actually will get to use my pool on Sunday!!


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> How are you this morning?
> 
> I'm happy that it is one day closer to the weekend and I actually will get to use my pool on Sunday!!


what time should i be there?


----------



## rich70

Morning all. Did I miss anything yesterday?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> what time should i be there?


 

between 12 and 2 to get the best suntan!!


----------



## BuckinRut

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Poofed= Vrai deleting the thread never to be seen again



  Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Morning all. Did I miss anything yesterday?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

BuckinRut said:


> Thanks for the explanation.


 

no problem


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Morning all. Did I miss anything yesterday?



just that u cant talk about ANYTHING cause someone will take it the wrong way and be offended 

and morning 



ImAChvyGirl said:


> between 12 and 2 to get the best suntan!!



ill be there at 11:59


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> ill be there at 11:59


 

I will have the lounge chair waiting!!  lol


----------



## kvj21075

Lance said:


> chillin no tan lines & bhavin


bhavin is no fun


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> only if u drop Rich!


I can't belive you said that



withrespect said:


> no!  he must stay....


Thank you sugarbottom





kvj21075 said:


> just that u cant talk about ANYTHING cause someone will take it the wrong way and be offended
> 
> and morning


Ok, what happened? Who did you offened?


----------



## Ibelieve

rich70 said:


> Morning all. Did I miss anything yesterday?



I heard they finally solved that whole chicken-egg thing...


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> I can't belive you said that
> 
> Thank you sugarbottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what happened? Who did you offened?


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>



How is my little pookybear doing today?


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> How is my little pookybear doing today?



I am STARVING!!!!! 

How are you?  and Where the H### were you yesterday.... still no pancakes.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Why's it gotta be "white"?


Cuz she's white!  Although she sometimes thinks she's ghetto.  Kinda like whome cept whome is way better 



withrespect said:


> do share....


e-mail me and I'll share 



kvj21075 said:


> morning
> 
> cause he is racist of course


good morning!    and yes of course I'm racist duhh you're not allowed to move here if you're not 



withrespect said:


> I am STARVING!!!!!
> 
> How are you?  and Where the H### were you yesterday.... still no pancakes.


I'll make you pancakes!!


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> Cuz she's white!  Although she sometimes thinks she's ghetto.  Kinda like whome cept whome is way better
> 
> 
> e-mail me and I'll share
> 
> 
> good morning!    and yes of course I'm racist duhh you're not allowed to move here if you're not
> 
> 
> *I'll make you pancakes*!!


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


>


u didnt want ours!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> How is my little pookybear doing today?



I'm going to see your band this weekend.. wanna go


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I'm going to see your band this weekend.. wanna go


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> u didnt want ours!



YEs I did, I just had to watch the boyfriends kids (Carnation instant family... just add Robin)


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


>



mad? I want you to go too!!




I'm wearing something special today!


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> mad? I want you to go too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing something special today!


was not invited   whatcha wearing?


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> was not invited   whatcha wearing?



 Youare ALWAYS invited!
Its at seabreeze and I might go naked. I have not decided


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> I am STARVING!!!!!
> 
> How are you?  and Where the H### were you yesterday.... still no pancakes.


I'm sorry honey. I was at different doctors all day yesterday. I'll make you pancakes.



Beta84 said:


> I'll make you pancakes!!






withrespect said:


>






kelb said:


> I'm going to see your band this weekend.. wanna go


Who and where? Of course I want to go with you.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Youare ALWAYS invited!
> Its at seabreeze and I might go naked. I have not decided


go naked to seabreeze?  im not knocking that but isnt that public indecency?  friday or saturday? what band?


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> YEs I did, I just had to watch the boyfriends kids (Carnation instant family... just add Robin)



You didn't watch my kids?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I'm sorry honey. I was at different doctors all day yesterday. I'll make you pancakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who and where? Of course I want to go with you.



Hate the Toy @ Seabreeze On saturday


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> You didn't watch my kids?



  I mean.... my girlfriends kids.... I mean ...wait....  I was at a stripclub.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Hate the Toy @ Seabreeze On saturday



Friday or Saturday?


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> Friday or Saturday?



Wow Rich, read the comment you just responded to for the answer, dummy....


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> I mean.... my girlfriends kids.... I mean ...wait....  I was at a stripclub.



Oh its like that now. I don't make you pancakes one time and you're steppin' out on me!!


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> Wow Rich, read the comment you just responded to for the answer, dummy....










Damn.


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Oh its like that now. I don't make you pancakes one time and you're steppin' out on me!!



  I need a man who can make me pancakes...


----------



## Black-Francis

withrespect said:


> I need a man who can make me pancakes...



I can make strawberry pancakes


----------



## withrespect

Black-Francis said:


> I can make strawberry pancakes



  when and where?!


----------



## Black-Francis

withrespect said:


> when and where?!



name it


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> I need a man who can make me pancakes...



But...but I can, I mean I will. With whipped cream on top.  And on the pancakes too.


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> But...but I can, I mean I will. With whipped cream on top.  And on the pancakes too.


----------



## kelb




----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> when and where?!





Black-Francis said:


> name it



kelb, BF is hittin on another woman!!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>







rich70 said:


> kelb, BF is hittin on another woman!!



tattle tale


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> tattle tale






St. Croix


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> kelb, BF is hittin on another woman!!



  stop getting me in trouble!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> St. Croix



I am sooooo ready!


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> tattle tale


You're right. I take that back.


kelb BF wasn't doing anything wrong. He was just looking out for me.


----------



## Samantha22

everyone!


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> You're right. I take that back.
> 
> 
> kelb BF wasn't doing anything wrong. He was just looking out for me.



he was looking out for me...   I NEED PANCAKES


----------



## Black-Francis

Samantha22 said:


> everyone!



 Where is your ugly sister?


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> I am sooooo ready!


----------



## Samantha22

Black-Francis said:


> Where is your ugly sister?



 she isn't ugly. but she is in a meeting


----------



## withrespect

Black-Francis said:


> Where is your ugly sister?



 looks are not everything francis.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


sam and twisted are the same person.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>



I'm not ready?


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> looks are not everything francis.


crap, wth am i going to do then?  and Kelb and WhoMe


----------



## Black-Francis

withrespect said:


> looks are not everything francis.



ugly on the inside, sweetie


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> crap, wth am i going to do then?  and Kelb and WhoMe



  you have a sparkling personality ANNNNND looks.  You will be fine.  I dont know what the others look like but they are sweet too.   to all.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


its ok, i will hold u tonight


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> you have a sparkling personality ANNNNND looks.  You will be fine.  I dont know what the others look like but they are sweet too.   to all.


they are both drop dead gorgeous  i cant hold a candle to them


----------



## Samantha22

kvj21075 said:


> sam and twisted are the same person.



ok. i am samantha, my sister is Kendall and she has the name of twisted diamond, which we both used until i made my name. We, and believe me on this one, are two entirely different people.


----------



## kelb

I'm so pretty oh so pretty.. smell my hair!


----------



## withrespect

:worthless





kvj21075 said:


> they are both drop dead gorgeous  i cant hold a candle to them


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> its ok, i will hold u tonight


----------



## kelb

Samantha22 said:


> ok. i am samantha, my sister is Kendall and she has the name of twisted diamond, which we both used until i made my name. We, and believe me on this one, are two entirely different people.



and apparantly... know your beautiful!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> I'm so pretty oh so pretty.. smell my hair!



ready?


----------



## withrespect

Black-Francis said:


> ready?



wait for it.... wait for it....


----------



## Black-Francis

withrespect said:


> wait for it.... wait for it....



I have been waiting for a long time now.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> stop getting me in trouble!!!



How am I getting you in trouble? You're doing that all by yourself.


----------



## withrespect

Black-Francis said:


> I have been waiting for a long time now.


----------



## Samantha22

kelb said:


> and apparantly... know your beautiful!



i am a self concious person so when it comes to looks i really don't care. my sis is the one with the big ego it seems


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


>








Black-Francis said:


> I have been waiting for a long time now.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

Samantha22 said:


> i am a self concious person so when it comes to looks i really don't care. my sis is the one with the big ego it seems


----------



## Samantha22

why are people so rude and mean on here?


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> :worthless


kelb is on my fb


----------



## Black-Francis

Samantha22 said:


> why are people so rude and mean on here?



Show us your boobs.....That's being nice, right?


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Samantha22 said:


> why are people so rude and mean on here?



Because hon it seems they think they are better than everyone. just ignore em sweets. Want to do lunch today?


----------



## Samantha22

TwistedDiamond said:


> Because hon it seems they think they are better than everyone. just ignore em sweets. Want to do lunch today?



ya i want asahi or panera. somthing along those lines!


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


>



 she is all mine tonight!



Samantha22 said:


> why are people so rude and mean on here?



because u have no prob posting your pic in fight club till we ask u to post one with a piece of paper saying "somd". cause  u know wherever u took those pics from, that person doesnt have  a pic like that. busted!


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> she is all mine tonight!



whatever


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Show us your boobs.....That's being nice, right?


----------



## kvj21075

TwistedDiamond said:


> Because hon it seems they think they are better than everyone. just ignore em sweets. Want to do lunch today?


u said u work at an old persons home  there arent any around here!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>



Damn, where did I put my middle finger smilie......


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> she is all mine tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> because u have no prob posting your pic in fight club till we ask u to post one with a piece of paper saying "somd". cause  u know wherever u took those pics from, that person doesnt have  a pic like that. busted!



FIRST OF ALL. she doesn't have to prove anything to you people. and so what if she doesn't want to post a pic saying somd how gaay is that?


----------



## Samantha22

kvj21075 said:


> she is all mine tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> because u have no prob posting your pic in fight club till we ask u to post one with a piece of paper saying "somd". cause  u know wherever u took those pics from, that person doesnt have  a pic like that. busted!



I'm not going to post anymore pictures of myself and i don't have to prove anything to anyone.


----------



## kelb

TwistedDiamond said:


> Because hon it seems they think they are better than everyone. just ignore em sweets. Want to do lunch today?


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> u said u work at an old persons home  there arent any around here!



I said I use to work at the Veterans Home


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> kelb is on my fb



pretty pretty


----------



## kvj21075

TwistedDiamond said:


> I said I use to work at the Veterans Home


oh, the one in charlotte hall?


----------



## Black-Francis

ohhhhh....the old post at the same time on different browsers trick.....sneaky


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> oh, the one in charlotte hall?



Yep


----------



## withrespect

Samantha22 said:


> I'm not going to post *anymore *pictures of myself and i don't have to prove anything to anyone.



When did you post pics?     I know TD did.... didnt see yours though...


----------



## kvj21075

TwistedDiamond said:


> Yep


awesome, my mom is good friends with  ill just show her the pic and see if u are just making $hit up  and i already saved the pics, so u dont need to hurry and take them down


----------



## Samantha22

withrespect said:


> When did you post pics?     I know TD did.... didnt see yours though...



i posted them last night befor my name got approved. but now i can't even see them so i couldn't tell you where they're at, becaise i haven't been approved yet


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> When did you post pics?     I know TD did.... didnt see yours though...


its in fightclub


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> awesome, my mom is good friends with  ill just show her the pic and see if u are just making $hit up  and i already saved the pics, so u dont need to hurry and take them down



That's fine! Who is she friends with? Cindy Steinbach the head RN, Steven Wynn the director or one of the unit managers?


----------



## withrespect

Samantha22 said:


> i posted them last night befor my name got approved. but now i can't even see them so i couldn't tell you where they're at, becaise i haven't been approved yet


----------



## Black-Francis

withrespect said:


>



http://forums.somd.com/fight-club/186036-you-who-4.html


----------



## Samantha22

kvj21075 said:


> awesome, my mom is good friends with  ill just show her the pic and see if u are just making $hit up  and i already saved the pics, so u dont need to hurry and take them down



why would you save someone elses pictures? thats kind of wierd.


----------



## kvj21075

TwistedDiamond said:


> That's fine! Who is she friends with? Cindy Steinbach the head RN, Steven Wynn the director or one of the unit managers?


no.


----------



## kvj21075

Samantha22 said:


> why would you save someone elses pictures? thats kind of wierd.


i am weird


----------



## kelb

Samantha22 said:


> I'm not going to post anymore pictures of myself and i don't have to prove anything to anyone.


GOOD!!!! Really.. that is good. Your sister wants everyone to know shes pretty  You are smart



Lance said:


> gtg I`m bhushin



HUH


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> i am weird


 


but we still love you!!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> i am weird







Wait, does that mean our daughter is gonna be weird like you?


----------



## TwistedDiamond

kvj21075 said:


> no.



Well tell them all I said hi and I miss them. Ooooo and tell Mr. Abell on 1C I said hi too.


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> but we still love you!!



awww 



rich70 said:


> Wait, does that mean our daughter is gonna be weird like you?



hopefully


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Wait, does that mean our daughter is gonna be weird like you?


 

your daughter is weird because of you not her!!!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> awww
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully



Well she is halfway there then.


----------



## Samantha22

TwistedDiamond said:


> Well tell them all I said hi and I miss them. Ooooo and tell Mr. Abell on 1C I said hi too.



so missy are we doing lunch or what?


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> your daughter is weird because of you not her!!!



How dare you. 


You know you like when she comes to work with me. She makes you laugh.


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Samantha22 said:


> so missy are we doing lunch or what?



Ya I don't want Asahi though, maybe Panaera.....PM me


----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


> ..PM me



imagine that


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> imagine that


i hate when i pm myself


----------



## TwistedDiamond

Black-Francis said:


> imagine that



imagine what?


----------



## Black-Francis

TwistedDiamond said:


> imagine what?


----------



## Samantha22

well bye to all the nice ones. I'm going to get lunch!


----------



## kelb

ImAChvyGirl said:


> your daughter is weird because of you not her!!!






Samantha22 said:


> well bye to all the nice ones. I'm going to get lunch!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



  I didn't find that funny missy!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> I didn't find that funny missy!!


 


I did!!!


----------



## kelb

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I did!!!



me too


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I did!!!





kelb said:


> me too


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


>


 

be glad she is like you and not the person that birthed her out her vagina!!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> be glad she is like you and not the person that birthed her out her vagina!!



True dat!!!!


----------



## withrespect




----------



## tyky




----------



## withrespect

tyky said:


>



you got Bailey's in there too?


----------



## kelb

so you guys want to go Sat?


----------



## tyky

withrespect said:


> you got Bailey's in there too?



 I don't even like coffee  ← hot chocolate


----------



## withrespect

tyky said:


> I don't even like coffee  ← hot chocolate


----------



## Beta84

Samantha22 said:


> why are people so rude and mean on here?


because we've been scorned too many times so everyone is an MPD until proven otherwise!  



Samantha22 said:


> well bye to all the nice ones. I'm going to get lunch!


anyone go to Panera and see if you saw a chick talkin to herself?  Or see these two?


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>






kelb said:


> so you guys want to go Sat?


Where are you going?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Where are you going?


 


   didn't she already tell you!!!!!   read back a couple pages.


----------



## dontknowwhy

hahahhaahahha!!!!I win I win I win!!!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

dontknowwhy said:


> hahahhaahahha!!!!I win I win I win!!!


 


um no!!    *Whome* won a long time ago!!   *4D* was the runner up!!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Where are you going?



:shakinghead:


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kelb said:


> :shakinghead:


 


that is why I  him for you!!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> didn't she already tell you!!!!!   read back a couple pages.


What are you her spokeswoman?



kelb said:


> :shakinghead:


I'm sorry. I forgot that quick.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> What are you her spokeswoman?


 

no I just caught it before she did!!


----------



## smdavis65




----------



## muttdog




----------



## tyky

it is only 2:00! I need an excuse to get out of this office!  i don't think I have worked a full day in months


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

tyky said:


> it is only 2:00! I need an excuse to get out of this office! i don't think I have worked a full day in months


 

cramps, belly ache


----------



## withrespect

tyky said:


> it is only 2:00! I need an excuse to get out of this office!  i don't think I have worked a full day in months



doctor appointment... 

anxiety attack...

family emergency (use with caution)...

lunch made you sick...

migraine...


----------



## kvj21075

tyky said:


> it is only 2:00! I need an excuse to get out of this office!  i don't think I have worked a full day in months


tell him u sharted, nobody wants a sharter around


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> it is only 2:00! I need an excuse to get out of this office!  i don't think I have worked a full day in months



Sleep with the boss.:shrug:


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


> Sleep with the boss.:shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


>


its ok - she sleeps with her boss all the time


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> its ok - she sleeps with her boss all the time


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> tell him u sharted, nobody wants a sharter around


  Now thats funny!



muttdog said:


> Sleep with the boss.:shrug:


Thats what you do!



withrespect said:


>


Is your boss a woman?


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Now thats funny!
> 
> Thats what you do!
> 
> Is your boss a woman?



no, I work in an office with 16 men.  I am the only chicky.


----------



## tyky

withrespect said:


> doctor appointment...
> 
> anxiety attack...
> 
> family emergency (use with caution)...
> 
> lunch made you sick...
> 
> migraine...



iam the boss along with hubby, won't work



kvj21075 said:


> tell him u sharted, nobody wants a sharter around





muttdog said:


> Sleep with the boss.:shrug:


I already do that



kvj21075 said:


> its ok - she sleeps with her boss all the time


----------



## tyky

withrespect said:


> no, I work in an office with 16 men.  I am the only chicky.



Me too


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> no, I work in an office with 16 men.  I am the only chicky.



You were supposed to say that I'm your boss.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

tyky said:


> it is only 2:00! I need an excuse to get out of this office!  i don't think I have worked a full day in months



Tell the boss you think you may be pregnant and need to go for a pregnancy test. That may get you out of the office, but you'll probably need a lawyer's appointment tomorrow.


----------



## kvj21075

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Tell the boss you think you may be pregnant and need to go for a pregnancy test. That may get you out of the office, but you'll probably need a lawyer's appointment tomorrow.


think shes fixed


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> You were supposed to say that I'm your boss.



 honey, honey, honey.  You know *I* am the boss in this relationship.  Let's not kid ourselves.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

withrespect said:


> honey, honey, honey. You know *I* am the boss in this relationship. Let's not kid ourselves.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> honey, honey, honey.  You know *I* am the boss in this relationship.  Let's not kid ourselves.



Wow, that was pretty hot!!    


Now tell me in Italian!!


----------



## tyky

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Tell the boss you think you may be pregnant and need to go for a pregnancy test. That may get you out of the office, but you'll probably need a lawyer's appointment tomorrow.





kvj21075 said:


> think shes fixed



yup


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> yup



   How you doin'?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kvj21075 said:


> think shes fixed





tyky said:


> yup



So tell him you think you have an STD


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> How you doin'?






MARRIED


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> MARRIED


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Wow, that was pretty hot!!
> 
> 
> Now tell me in Italian!!



Faccio le decisioni in materia di sesso


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> Faccio le decisioni in materia di sesso



  



Now what did you say?


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Now what did you say?



Literally translated in English?  "I make the decisions in sexual matters"


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Now what did you say?


 

how are you going to know if it is true?


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> How you doin'?



oh... and


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> um no!!    *Whome* won a long time ago!!   *4D* was the runner up!!






Thank you Chvy, u iz amazin' aight?


----------



## muttdog

whome20603 said:


> Thank you Chvy, u iz amazin' aight?



 You wouldnt be saying that if you worked with her.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Thank you Chvy, u iz amazin' aight?


 
U iz vry amazin' too!!!


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> Literally translated in English?  "I make the decisions in sexual matters"


OMG!!! 


(in my best forrest gump voice).....   "Jenny will you marry me"



withrespect said:


> oh... and


What did I do again?


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> You wouldnt be saying that if you worked with her.



  So true!!


----------



## smdavis65

tyky said:


> it is only 2:00! I need an excuse to get out of this office!  i don't think I have worked a full day in months



Your boss is an azzhole. Just tell him you're leaving. He'll get over it.


----------



## tyky

smdavis65 said:


> Your boss is an azzhole. Just tell him you're leaving. He'll get over it.



 

well I left at 4, and I don't think I am going to work tomorrow and definitely not Friday


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> well I left at 4, and I don't think I am going to work tomorrow and definitely not Friday



Some of us cant leave work, we are stuck here till 9:00.


----------



## ovred

muttdog said:


> Some of us cant leave work, we are stuck here till 9:00.



What a drag.


----------



## Ibelieve

Did I win???


----------



## rich70

Ibelieve said:


> Did I win???



Umm, no


----------



## Ibelieve

Damn!  This game is fixed.


----------



## ovred




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Is it 2:00 yet?


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Is it 2:00 yet?


Its past 2 :shrug:


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> Its past 2 :shrug:


 
i meant 2:00 pm


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> i meant 2:00 pm


oooooohhhhhhhh Well then.


No.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> oooooohhhhhhhh Well then.
> 
> 
> No.


 


Darn it I wanna go swimming!!!


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Darn it I wanna go swimming!!!


 

View attachment scuba-scuba-swim-dive-smiley-emoticon-000285-large.bmp


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 67206


 


cute. would be neat if it was animated in water with bubbles coming out of the snorkle!!


----------



## Beta84

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Darn it I wanna go swimming!!!



You'll be swimmin...swimmin with the fishes...


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> cute. would be neat if it was animated in water with bubbles coming out of the snorkle!!


tried that, its to big of a file


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Beta84 said:


> You'll be swimmin...swimmin with the fishes...


 


Why do you say that?


----------



## 4d2008

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Why do you say that?


He was flexing his internet muscles..... But the real reason is he was trying really hard to think of something funny to say and that was the best he could do


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> He was flexing his internet muscles..... But the real reason is he was trying really hard to think of something funny to say and that was the best he could do


 

Oh ok. thanks for explaining. I guess it is to early for his whitty/funny comments.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> He was flexing his internet muscles..... But the real reason is he was trying really hard to think of something funny to say and that was the best he could do


----------



## whome20603

Mmmmm, someone brought in some new coffee creamer and it's sooooo good...White Chocolate Coconut


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


>





whome20603 said:


> Mmmmm, someone brought in some new coffee creamer and it's sooooo good...White Chocolate *Coconut*


yuck


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Mmmmm, someone brought in some new coffee creamer and it's sooooo good...White Chocolate *Coconut*


 


4d2008 said:


> *yuck*


 

I agree coconut yuk, but white chocolate creamer in some hot chocolate !!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> tried that, its to big of a file


too!  big dummy!


----------



## kvj21075

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Oh ok. thanks for explaining. I guess it is to early for his whitty/funny comments.


too!  you big dummy!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kvj21075 said:


> too!  you big dummy!


 

again it is too early for me to think!!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> too!  big dummy!


CAPITOLIZE!  Little Dummy!


----------



## whome20603

> 4d2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImAChvyGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree coconut yuk, but white chocolate creamer in some hot chocolate !!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I swear, it is sooo good. I can't really taste the coconut as much as I can smell it, which isn't strong either. I actually don't really like coconut, especially not fresh or shredded...it's so freaking dry 

I dunno, for some reason every time I sip my coffee I feel like I could be sitting at some little table in Mexico getting ready to have breakfast on the beach....ahhhhhh


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> I swear, it is sooo good. I can't really taste the coconut as much as I can smell it, which isn't strong either. I actually don't really like coconut, especially not fresh or shredded...it's so freaking dry
> 
> I dunno, for some reason every time I sip my coffee I feel like I could be sitting at some little table in Mexico getting ready to have breakfast on the beach....ahhhhhh


 


you are just living your honeymoon a little early!!


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you are just living your honeymoon a little early!!



Well I better stop thinking about my honeymoon before I finish breakfast  You know what happens after breakfast on your honeymoon right? The same thing that happened right before breakfast


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> CAPITOLIZE!  Little Dummy!




capitAlize  big meamie dummy


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> He was flexing his internet muscles..... But the real reason is he was trying really hard to think of something funny to say and that was the best he could do



nooo it was just the first thing that came to my mind.  you need to say it with an italian mafia accent though


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> nooo it was just the first thing that came to my mind.  you need to say it with an italian mafia accent though



haha "It's a Sicilian message, it means Luco Brazzi sleeps with the fishes."


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> capitAlize  big meamie dummy





whome20603 said:


> Well I better stop thinking about my honeymoon before I finish breakfast  You know what happens after breakfast on your honeymoon right? The same thing that happened right before breakfast


 Poop?



Beta84 said:


> nooo it was just the first thing that came to my mind. you need to say it with an italian mafia accent though


I know what you were trying to say


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Poop?



KVJ sure is a lucky lady...


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> haha "It's a Sicilian message, it means Luco Brazzi sleeps with the fishes."



Hey, thats my uncle!!





oh and


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> Well I better stop thinking about my honeymoon before I finish breakfast  You know what happens after breakfast on your honeymoon right? The same thing that happened right before breakfast


 

doesn't that same thing happen @ noon also?


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> doesn't that same thing happen @ noon also?



By golly, I think you're on to something...


----------



## 4d2008

You guys poop alot


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You guys poop alot


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

4d2008 said:


> You guys poop alot


 


Everybody poops!!   didn't you read the book?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>





ImAChvyGirl said:


> Everybody poops!! didn't you read the book?


No?


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> You guys poop alot



Don't be jealous, I hear you poop a lot too


----------



## withrespect

ImAChvyGirl said:


> Everybody poops!!   didn't you read the book?


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## withrespect

someone entertain me...


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> someone entertain me...


find the video to 2 Girls 1 Cup.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> find the video to 2 Girls 1 Cup.



What is it?  Is it something I can access from a Govt Computer without being fired?


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> find the video to 2 Girls 1 Cup.



.....................


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> find the video to 2 Girls 1 Cup.


----------



## whome20603

withrespect said:


> What is it?  Is it something I can access from a Govt Computer without being fired?



You might not get fired but you'll puke and nobody at work will ever look at you the same once they find out your choice of google searches


----------



## kelb

withrespect said:


> What is it?  Is it something I can access from a Govt Computer without being fired?


----------



## withrespect

whome20603 said:


> You might not get fired but you'll puke and nobody at work will ever look at you the same once they find out your choice of google searches



oh my... WHat is it?!  Someone PM me.    I feel naive...


----------



## kvj21075

4d dont u still have her number? u have a similar video u could text her right?


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> oh my... WHat is it?! Someone PM me.  I feel naive...


Try a search in the forum that we dont talk about... Pretty sure its in there or at least it use to be.


kvj21075 said:


> 4d dont u still have her number? u have a similar video u could text her right?


----------



## kvj21075

oh KelB!!!! 

Update: ANTM Cycle 13 filmed from April-June 2009. Be sure to tune in to the CW on September 9 for the special 2-hour premiere. Check back to BuddyTV for more updates about this season's cast, plus all the latest ANTM news and recaps!

While we first thought this story might be a tall tale, it seems to be true. For Cycle 13 of America's Next Top Model, the producer's have added a twist: short models. While previous seasons have required ANTM hopefuls to stand over 5'7'', Cycle 13 will require all contestants to be 5'7'' or shorter. According to Jeff Tobler, a publicist for the CW, "for this current cycle, they (contestants) must be 5'7" and under. Anyone over 5'7" would not be considered to be a contestant on this cycle."


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> oh KelB!!!!
> 
> Update: ANTM Cycle 13 filmed from April-June 2009. Be sure to tune in to the CW on September 9 for the special 2-hour premiere. Check back to BuddyTV for more updates about this season's cast, plus all the latest ANTM news and recaps!
> 
> While we first thought this story might be a tall tale, it seems to be true. For Cycle 13 of America's Next Top Model, the producer's have added a twist: short models. While previous seasons have required ANTM hopefuls to stand over 5'7'', Cycle 13 will require all contestants to be 5'7'' or shorter. According to Jeff Tobler, a publicist for the CW, "for this current cycle, they (contestants) must be 5'7" and under. Anyone over 5'7" would not be considered to be a contestant on this cycle."


DO IT!    (and I guess Im not apart of the ANTM nights anymore)


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> DO IT!    (and I guess Im not apart of the ANTM nights anymore)


uhm no, and even if u guys drugged me and took me up there, they are done taping it, they are already looking at models for season 14. and u can watch with us anytime u want  and all other girls are invited


----------



## 4d2008

Has anyone seen a quarter roll by here? :shrug:


----------



## Ibelieve

4d2008 said:


> Has anyone seen a quarter roll by here? :shrug:



I thought it was reduced to pennies???  I can't afford it now...


----------



## kvj21075

:throwsaquarterandtwopennies:


----------



## Samantha22




----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Has anyone seen a quarter roll by here? :shrug:


got it already



kvj21075 said:


> :throwsaquarterandtwopennies:





thanks!



Samantha22 said:


>


----------



## Black-Francis

Samantha22 said:


>



Hi Lance!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> oh KelB!!!!
> 
> Update: ANTM Cycle 13 filmed from April-June 2009. Be sure to tune in to the CW on September 9 for the special 2-hour premiere. Check back to BuddyTV for more updates about this season's cast, plus all the latest ANTM news and recaps!
> 
> While we first thought this story might be a tall tale, it seems to be true. For Cycle 13 of America's Next Top Model, the producer's have added a twist: short models. While previous seasons have required ANTM hopefuls to stand over 5'7'', Cycle 13 will require all contestants to be 5'7'' or shorter. According to Jeff Tobler, a publicist for the CW, "for this current cycle, they (contestants) must be 5'7" and under. Anyone over 5'7" would not be considered to be a contestant on this cycle."





4d2008 said:


> DO IT!    (and I guess Im not apart of the ANTM nights anymore)


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> got it already
> 
> 
> View attachment 67214
> 
> thanks!


omg


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


about dam time


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> about dam time



lol 
maybe I can actually get CK to come this time.


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> lol
> maybe I can actually get CK to come this time.


i think maybe 4d will run to CK to get away from us


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> lol
> maybe I can actually get CK to come this time.


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


>


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>



::whatever::


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> ::whatever::


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> lol
> maybe I can actually get CK to come this time.



:buttinginmindingyourownbusiness: Who is CK?


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


>


you were invited sooooooo many times!  you didnt love us


----------



## 4d2008

Im not invited to your guys things anymore 


Black-Francis said:


>


You and I can go out and get a on those nights.


whome20603 said:


> :*buttinginmindingyourownbusiness:* Who is CK?


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


>


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> Im not invited to your guys things anymore
> 
> You and I can go out and get a on those nights.


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> Hi Lance!!



so how did we figure out it's lance?


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> :buttinginmindingyourownbusiness: Who is CK?



Crypt Keeper


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> you were invited sooooooo many times!  you didnt love us







4d2008 said:


> Im not invited to your guys things anymore
> 
> You and I can go out and get a on those nights.



Deal!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> so how did we figure out it's lance?


Cant be Lance... Lance doesnt know how to type


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> Cant be Lance... Lance doesnt know how to type



yes he does.


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> so how did we figure out it's lance?



birdie


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> *Im not invited to your guys things anymore*
> 
> You and I can go out and get a on those nights.


I'm sure BF will let you cum on his things  



Black-Francis said:


>



<--------------------------


----------



## kvj21075

Black-Francis said:


> Deal!



great! KelB and i will be drunk and then u two will go out and get drunk - itll be drunken Weds!


----------



## Black-Francis

kvj21075 said:


> great! KelB and i will be drunk and then u two will go out and get drunk - itll be drunken Weds!



Sounds like an orgy to me!!!


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> great! KelB and i will be drunk and then u two will go out and get drunk - itll be drunken Weds!



They can take CK out too!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> *great*! quote]
> Thats what I thought.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> They can take CK out too!



.....and throw him in the Bay anchored to concrete blocks.....You're right, I will need help from 4D....Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> .....and throw him in the Bay anchored to concrete blocks.....You're right, I will need help from 4D....Thanks for the idea!!



...  I mean...


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> birdie



does that mean Lance is TwistedDiamond too?  


Oh and if you and 4D are getting a beer on Wednesday nights it better be with the rest of us at man night


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> does that mean Lance is TwistedDiamond too?
> 
> 
> Oh and if you and 4D are getting a beer on Wednesday nights it better be with the rest of us at man night



F that!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> F that!



Try not to sugar coat it BF


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> They can take CK out too!



abahahahahahahaha



Black-Francis said:


> .....and throw him in the Bay anchored to concrete blocks.....You're right, I will need help from 4D....Thanks for the idea!!







Beta84 said:


> Oh and if you and 4D are getting a beer on Wednesday nights it better be with the rest of us at man night



:shrug: technically they are, they are real men teehee



Black-Francis said:


> F that!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


 







I have a headache  Had it for a couple hours now.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> I have a headache  Had it for a couple hours now.


oooops. sorry. i have my reasons


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I have a headache  Had it for a couple hours now.



I guess no karaoke for you tonight then..


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> oooops. sorry. i have my reasons


so many secrets



Do you know if my drugs are in the car? its raining so I dont want to go out there if they arent in it...


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I guess no karaoke for you tonight then..



did someone say kareoke??


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I guess no karaoke for you tonight then..


Dont have a clue what you are talking about :shrug: You know I never get informed on anything


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Dont have a clue what you are talking about :shrug: You know I never get informed on anything



 I'm not going either  I was just saying


----------



## kelb

I'm seriously craving some chinese food... maybe ...pineapple chicken


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I'm not going either  I was just saying



tease


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> I'm seriously craving some chinese food... maybe ...pineapple chicken



you said cheese!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> so many secrets
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if my drugs are in the car? its raining so I dont want to go out there if they arent in it...


i know theres an orange prescription bottle i nthere and some motrin,


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> you said cheese!



feta?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> i know theres an orange prescription bottle i nthere and some motrin,


that's what I want thank's

and go ahead and fill me in on your somd secret's via PM while Im gone


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> that's what I want thank's
> 
> and go ahead and fill me in on your somd secret's via PM while Im gone


what secrets :shrug:


----------



## whome20603

I have a headache


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> I have a headache


sorry im going to have to put u two on iggy

apparently its contagious


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> what secrets :shrug:






Did you know that your wallet is in the car?


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> I have a headache


----------



## whome20603

kvj21075 said:


> sorry im going to have to put u two on iggy
> 
> apparently its contagious



First my head hurts, now my feelings


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


>



Thank you Mr. Rich


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

whome20603 said:


> I have a headache


 

It is because you were on your honeymoon early this morning!! Stop thinking about it!!!


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> I have a headache





kvj21075 said:


> sorry im going to have to put u two on iggy
> 
> apparently its contagious



I know someone else with a headache too.. maybe the 3 of them should be ignored


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Did you know that your wallet is in the car?


yes, nothings in it tho lol- everything is in my purse cluttered again


----------



## whome20603

ImAChvyGirl said:


> It is because you were on your honeymoon early this morning!! Stop thinking about it!!!



Haha, man that creamer is really good. I'm going to have to get some for the house 



kelb said:


> I know someone else with a headache too.. maybe the 3 of them should be ignored


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> yes, nothings in it tho lol- everything is in my purse cluttered again


Ok, Well Ill bring it inside when I get home anyways.


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> First my head hurts, now my feelings



aww pobrecita.  



better?  now shut the #### up u whiney ##### 

ok i'm kidding


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> aww pobrecita.
> 
> 
> 
> better?  now shut the #### up u whiney #####
> 
> ok i'm kidding



Pobrecita: a term used when a female is hurt and you think it's kind of funny, she may or may not be cute, but you are poking fun at her misfortune just the same. Literally means "poor thing".

I hate you.










FINE, I guess I'm kidding too


----------



## kvj21075

hot sauce!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> hot sauce!


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



Crystals boobs


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Crystals boobs


y are u a boob  you should be a definite hot sauce! if youre not a hot sauce then im going to be a cream cheese!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Crystals boobs


 fine I wont go.


----------



## 4d2008

Cream Cheese.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> fine I wont go.



 HOT SAUCE!!

My brother is sooo f'n funny..


----------



## Samantha22




----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> HOT SAUCE!!
> 
> My brother is sooo f'n funny..


will u make uo your mind 

youre either a boob or a hot sauce! but if youre nto the hot sauce im going to my delightfully lovely heavenly cream cheese!!!!


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Betalover

Beta84 said:


> aww pobrecita.
> 
> 
> 
> better?  now shut the #### up u whiney #####
> 
> ok i'm kidding


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


That would make you a Cream Cheese.


----------



## Betalover

whome20603 said:


> Pobrecita: a term used when a female is hurt and you think it's kind of funny, she may or may not be cute, but you are poking fun at her misfortune just the same. Literally means "poor thing".
> 
> I hate you.
> 
> FINE, I guess I'm kidding too



Stay back from my man you floozy!


----------



## NYCityGirl




----------



## rich70

NYCityGirl said:


>


----------



## whome20603

Betalover said:


> Stay back from my man you floozy!


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Pobrecita: a term used when a female is hurt and you think it's kind of funny, she may or may not be cute, but you are poking fun at her misfortune just the same. Literally means "poor thing".
> 
> I hate you.
> 
> 
> FINE, I guess I'm kidding too






Betalover said:


>


    see you in a few hours


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


>



She's gonna yell at you for sticking your tongue out at me.


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> She's gonna yell at you for sticking your tongue out at me.



i still have my options open for a player to be named later since everyone else keeps turning us down, so if i tell her it's you then she'll be nice til she figures out you turned us down too!  shhhh don't tell


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> i still have my options open for a player to be named later since everyone else keeps turning us down, so if i tell her it's you then she'll be nice til she figures out you turned us down too!  shhhh don't tell



What are you talking about? Really, really...no no, really...I'm confused


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> What are you talking about? Really, really...no no, really...I'm confused



just say yes 

:whome:


----------



## 4d2008

:bored:


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog




----------



## ovred




----------



## 4d2008

ovred said:


>


 


ovred said:


>


 nice timing on those 2 posts


----------



## ovred

4d2008 said:


> nice timing on those 2 posts


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## rich70

Morning


----------



## Beta84

GET THE #### OUT OF MY THREAD #######S!!!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> GET THE #### OUT OF MY THREAD #######S!!!



no


----------



## kvj21075

:throwsquartersandleaves:


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


>



HEY! Stop drawing attention to my computer and me not working!!! 


Stoopit huge red writing...geez, was it really necessary? Really????


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> :throwsquartersandleaves:


*YAHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
​


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> ...



I hate you.


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> I hate you.


​


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> HEY! Stop drawing attention to my computer and me not working!!!
> 
> 
> Stoopit huge red writing...geez, was it really necessary? Really????



YES.  I LIKE DISTRACTING YOU!


----------



## jwwb2000

All I have to say this morning is this:

LM....That was NASTY!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> ​


----------



## whome20603

4d2008 said:


> ​



Hey look! A quarter...



Beta84 said:


> YES.  I LIKE DISTRACTING YOU!
> 
> 
> View attachment 67249



You may have to be the first person I put on iggy :coffee


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


>


​


whome20603 said:


> Hey look! A quarter...


*MINE!*​


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> *MINE!*​



that reminds me

I saw a pic the other day of the camp out we had and Lusbymom threw a dime and I have a picture of Beta using a flashlight trying to find it in the grass.


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Hey look! A quarter...
> 
> 
> 
> You may have to be the first person I put on iggy :coffee



PLEASE DONT I WILL BE OH SO SAD  

JUST FOR YOU I DOWNGRADED A SIZE!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> *MINE!*​


phew! Glad u grabbed it before Beta got in here!


----------



## 4d2008

Im like a kitten with a ball of string right now


----------



## girlygirl87

tyky said:


> that reminds me
> 
> I saw a pic the other day of the camp out we had and Lusbymom threw a dime and I have a picture of Beta using a flashlight trying to find it in the grass.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


damn Jews and there Dimes


 sorrry B i had too.


----------



## 4d2008

girlygirl87 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> damn Jews and there Dimes
> 
> 
> sorrry B i had too.



I was winning


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> damn Jews and there Dimes
> 
> 
> sorrry B i had too.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## girlygirl87

4d2008 said:


>



BRING IT #####


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


>



Make peace, not war!


----------



## girlygirl87




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


>



how bout instead of that we go for...






and maybe some  and  too!


----------



## 4d2008

Its been a couple minutes... Beta should be done now.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Its been a couple minutes... Beta should be done now.


hes checking under the bed for dimes


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> hes checking under the bed for dimes


figured he was napping.. Thats what I do after 

But then again... :jew:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> figured he was napping.. Thats what I do after
> 
> But then again... :jew:


u roll over and then fall asleep


----------



## Beta84




----------



## kvj21075

is there a way to invite people into your personal forum?


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> is there a way to invite people into your personal forum?


 not everyone... Just pm them the name if you want but its obviouse Im sure....


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> not everyone... Just pm them the name if you want but its obviouse Im sure....



  I guess she needs to know how it invite the hens in :shrug:


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> how bout instead of that we go for...
> View attachment 67267
> View attachment 67269
> View attachment 67268
> View attachment 67266
> 
> 
> and maybe some  and  too!



WTF... 10 SECONDS?!?!?!


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> WTF... 10 SECONDS?!?!?!



i promise to make next time at least 20.  you were just too much for me.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> i promise to make next time at least 20.  you were just too much for me.


u calling her fat????


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> u calling her fat????


----------



## kvj21075

new private forum "AA Bitter Cool Kids"


----------



## 4d2008

I win.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I win.



no


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> no


 

you need to join the aa bitter cool kids!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


>



 mornin


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> mornin



Morning sookinms!  Where have you been?


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Morning sookinms!  Where have you been?



in the backseat of my car, bound and gagged 

i thought we were told not to post here anymore cuz it's lame and uncool


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> in the backseat of my car, bound and gagged
> 
> i thought we were told not to post here anymore cuz it's lame and uncool



  You stay away from my future ex-wife.


I know, I thought I was cool till I posted in this thread again. Hey, but now you're not cool anymore cause you did the same thing.


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> You stay away from my future ex-wife.
> 
> 
> I know, I thought I was cool till I posted in this thread again. Hey, but now you're not cool anymore cause you did the same thing.





now i need to attend an AA meeting to get through this


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> now i need to attend an AA meeting to get through this






Come on, I'll drive. Then we can stop and get a few beers afterwards.


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Come on, I'll drive. Then we can stop and get a few beers afterwards.


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


>



you win!


----------



## smdavis65

kelb said:


> you win!



No, you win!


----------



## rich70

smdavis65 said:


> No, you win!
> 
> View attachment 67302



No, you do!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> No, you do!



No you do


----------



## toppick08

Lance said:


> catch me if ya can I`m in somd now, c ya 2nite  lol - only hot nice chix 4 me ty


----------



## kvj21075

ugh! u lame uncool kids!!!! dont make me boot you!!!!!! i wont boot you if u dont post here anymore 



sooooo I WIN!!!!!


----------



## Spring10

This is the first time I've looked at this retarded thread.  I'm really bored, can you tell?


----------



## kvj21075

eff off!!!!


i win


----------



## toppick08

kvj21075 said:


> eff off!!!!
> 
> 
> i win



TY..


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## girlygirl87

ahhhhhhh


One of my fave songs just came on the radio!!!!! 

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 



<3

haahah


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> ahhhhhhh
> 
> 
> One of my fave songs just came on the radio!!!!!
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> <3
> 
> haahah



you say that about all your songs.


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> you say that about all your songs.



  You aren't supposed to be posting in this thread anymore. kvj said so.


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> You aren't supposed to be posting in this thread anymore. kvj said so.



Dumb arse.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Dumb arse.



 peckerfat


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> peckerfat



Why yes it is, thank you.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Why yes it is, thank you.



What, your face?


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> What, your face?



You said my male organ was large, and I said yes it is, thank you.

Now stop undressing me with your eyes.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> You said my male organ was large, and I said yes it is, thank you.
> 
> Now stop undressing me with your eyes.



I can't help it


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> I can't help it



Aww...its okay, 1/2 hour then you and chvygirl can


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Aww...its okay, 1/2 hour then you and chvygirl can



I know. I can't wait! She gives good ..............


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog




----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


>


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## Beta84

ovred said:


>


----------



## whome20603

Good Morning


----------



## Kittykat33

Good morning all


----------



## angel2202003

It's hump day. Good Morning all


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Good morning all



 Hey momma.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Good morning all


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## MADPEBS1

Louisville coach Rick Pitino tells police he had sex with a woman accused of trying to extort him of $10M and paid for her abortion

DUMB AZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## ovred




----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## 4d2008

This thread is


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> This thread is



duh, who has the guts to post in here after we were all called out in Fight Club 

I know I don't    back to hiding!  :thispostdoesnotexist:


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> duh, who has the guts to post in here after we were all called out in Fight Club
> 
> I know I don't  back to hiding! :thispostdoesnotexist:


:bitter:


----------



## Gtmustang88

Beta84 said:


> duh, who has the guts to post in here after we were all called out in Fight Club
> 
> I know I don't    back to hiding!  :thispostdoesnotexist:



lol, is that why it is so quiet here lately?


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Gtmustang88 said:


> lol, is that why it is so quiet here lately?


 

all of the important people that used to post in here are bitter cool kids now!!


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> :bitter:






Gtmustang88 said:


> lol, is that why it is so quiet here lately?


No, actually there's a new forum that engulfed most of the people who posted in here.  But the timing was close enough to the lame Fight Club thread that I figured I could make somdfunbimbo feel all cool inside.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> No, actually there's a new forum that engulfed most of the people who posted in here. But the timing was close enough to the lame Fight Club thread that I figured I could make *somdfunbimbo* feel all cool inside.


----------



## kvj21075

post edited cause i took it the wrong way. sorry and crap


----------



## jwwb2000

Today is a wonderful day.


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> post edited cause i took it the wrong way. sorry and crap



huh???

oh you editted it before I quoted!


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> huh???
> 
> oh you editted it before I quoted!


i thoguht u were #####ing about me  i didnt know about how kelb made some comment about people being losers in here  i sorry


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> huh???
> 
> oh you editted it before I quoted!


oh and btw did u want to come back in


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> i thoguht u were #####ing about me  i didnt know about how kelb made some comment about people being losers in here  i sorry



I just wanted to make fun of somdfunbimbo's Fight Club thread


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> oh and btw did u want to come back in



I haven't heard what condition was decided on.  I liked Mojo's idea though, you don't want me doing the other one I heard cuz it would gross people out


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> I haven't heard what condition was decided on.  I liked Mojo's idea though, you don't want me doing the other one I heard cuz it would gross people out


what would gross people out and who told u the ideas?  tyky or lusby?


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> what would gross people out and who told u the ideas?  tyky or lusby?



duh they both told me along with 500 other people!  

and I don't wanna talk about what would gross people out in public!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> duh they both told me along with 500 other people!
> 
> and I don't wanna talk about what would gross people out in public!


sooooooooo people are talking huh....


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> I just wanted to make fun of somdfunbimbo's Fight Club thread


crap :WhoMe: somdfungirl/Socki did it? ugh i need to keep up.


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> duh they both told me along with 500 other people!
> 
> and I don't wanna talk about what would gross people out in public!


there was nothing gross- i dont get it


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> sooooooooo people are talking huh....



are there ever secrets, anywhere?  people talk about what happens that forum whose name must not be discussed!


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> there was nothing gross- i dont get it



I'll tell you later, it's actually just my bad twist on it.  

i'll try to find a good picture


----------



## tyky

I win


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> I'll tell you later, it's actually just my bad twist on it.
> 
> i'll try to find a good picture



Twist? WTH could be twisted into something gross? :kvj:................


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> I win



you lose!  good morning.


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Twist? WTH could be twisted into something gross? :kvj:................



the twist into something gross can be a :kvj:, but the confusion definitely remains a :whome:


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> are there ever secrets, anywhere?  people talk about what happens that forum whose name must not be discussed!


no one tells me when people talk about me in their secret forums


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> you loose!  good morning.



I am not loose :


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> the twist into something gross can be a :kvj:, but the confusion definitely remains a :whome:



Let's take this to AA...wait, nevermind


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> no one tells me when people talk about me in their secret forums


maybe nobody talks about you!  



tyky said:


> I am not loose :


that's not what the milkman said!!



whome20603 said:


> Let's take this to AA...wait, nevermind


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> maybe nobody talks about you!


Yeah right! 


by the way...


:bitter losers:


----------



## rich70

I win


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> I win



Congrats


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> Congrats


----------



## Kittykat33

Hello all. My baby girl is 9 months old today!!! Where has the time gone??


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> Hello all. My baby girl is 9 months old today!!! Where has the time gone??



Wow, 9 months already?? Crazy.


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hello all. My baby girl is 9 months old today!!! Where has the time gone??



Who are you telling. My not so baby girl is almost 6. I can remember being at the Japanese Steak House when my ex went into labor like it was yesterday.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Hello all. My baby girl is 9 months old today!!! Where has the time gone??







rich70 said:


> Who are you telling. My not so baby girl is almost 6. I can remember being at the Japanese Steak House when my ex went into labor like it was yesterday.



Shows how old you are. Time is not on your side...


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Shows how old you are. Time is not on your side...


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

Goooooood morning all..............


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Goooooood morning all..............


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>






Kittykat33 said:


> Goooooood morning all..............






muttdog said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Goooooood morning all..............


----------



## Kittykat33

Why do I get hit?? I am coming up there next week to drop off a gift for Amanda-don't know what day yet.


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Why do I get hit?? I am coming up there next week to drop off a gift for Amanda-don't know what day yet.



Better not wait too long, she looks like she could pop any day now, belly is bigger than the rest of her body.


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## whome20603




----------



## muttdog




----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


>


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


>


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


>



Aww thanks :battingeyelashes:


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Aww thanks :battingeyelashes:


----------



## muttdog




----------



## Kittykat33

Hello all.............I am trying to find a nice hotel in OC for my girls weekend.....................


----------



## ovred




----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## ovred

Hey folks.


----------



## rich70




----------



## whome20603

Ugh, I'm sofa king bored


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Ugh, I'm sofa king bored


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


>



Hey, Macarena!


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## 4d2008

:bitter:


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## whome20603

I have cramps, hopefully the Midol kicks in soon.



By the way, I already won but if you guys want to continue just for fun that's okay. Just remember............................I WON!!


----------



## kvj21075

whome20603 said:


> I have cramps, hopefully the Midol kicks in soon.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I already won but if you guys want to continue just for fun that's okay. Just remember............................I WON!!


i dont cramp anymore  or bleed


----------



## LusbyMom

kvj21075 said:


> i dont cramp anymore  or bleed



You will after the baby is born


----------



## 4d2008

whome20603 said:


> I have cramps, hopefully the Midol kicks in soon.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I already won but if you guys want to continue just for fun that's okay. Just remember............................I WON!!


:redbox:


----------



## kvj21075

LusbyMom said:


> You will after the baby is born


----------



## ovred




----------



## twinoaks207

ovred said:


>


 


...and here I was, thinking that I actually stood a chance of posting in this thread before ovred did for today...sigh...


----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70




----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## ovred

twinoaks207 said:


> ...and here I was, thinking that I actually stood a chance of posting in this thread before ovred did for today...sigh...



You got to get up very early to do that,good luck the next time.


----------



## withrespect

morning, y'all.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> morning, y'all.



Well good morning honey 

I thought you went MIA again for a while.


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Well good morning honey
> 
> I thought you went MIA again for a while.



No, I have just been busy at work... meetings meetings meetings.


----------



## Gtmustang88

withrespect said:


> No, I have just been busy at work... meetings meetings meetings.



He wouldn't know anything about being busy at work


----------



## withrespect

Gtmustang88 said:


> He wouldn't know anything about being busy at work



  Be nice to him... he is my future ex-husband. 

and... I wish I hadnt spent ALL of the last 2 weeks preparing/editing/formatting/etc a 207 page brief for a meeting that lasted a day.    I will never get those 2 weeks of my life back.


----------



## Gtmustang88

withrespect said:


> Be nice to him... he is my future ex-husband.
> 
> and... I wish I hadnt spent ALL of the last 2 weeks preparing/editing/formatting/etc a 207 page brief for a meeting that lasted a day.    I will never get those 2 weeks of my life back.



But... I don't want to be nice to him...


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> Be nice to him... he is my future ex-husband.
> 
> and... I wish I hadnt spent ALL of the last 2 weeks preparing/editing/formatting/etc a 207 page brief for a meeting that lasted a day.    I will never get those 2 weeks of my life back.


why havent u knocked on AA Bitter Cool Kids?


----------



## 4d2008

:bitter:


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> He wouldn't know anything about being busy at work






withrespect said:


> Be nice to him... he is my future ex-husband.
> 
> and... I wish I hadnt spent ALL of the last 2 weeks preparing/editing/formatting/etc a 207 page brief for a meeting that lasted a day.    I will never get those 2 weeks of my life back.


Aww, you are so good to me. I know you've been busy these past two weeks. By the time I woke up you had already left for work. I'm glad you were still there this morning. 



Gtmustang88 said:


> But... I don't want to be nice to him...


----------



## withrespect

kvj21075 said:


> why havent u knocked on AA Bitter Cool Kids?



ok, I'm all over it.


----------



## jwwb2000




----------



## rich70




----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


>



 I AM SO BORED!!!!


----------



## whome20603

withrespect said:


> I AM SO BORED!!!!



Same here, off in 30 though so I think I can tough it out. Got some good news though, job's sending me to Orlando in about a month...I'm so excited!!


----------



## withrespect

whome20603 said:


> Same here, off in 30 though so I think I can tough it out. Got some good news though, job's sending me to Orlando in about a month...I'm so excited!!



swwweeeeet... Let me know when you are leaving so I can hide in your suitcase.


----------



## whome20603

withrespect said:


> swwweeeeet... Let me know when you are leaving so I can hide in your suitcase.



Sure thing, I plan on over packing anyway


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> I AM SO BORED!!!!






whome20603 said:


> Same here, off in 30 though so I think I can tough it out. Got some good news though, job's sending me to Orlando in about a month...I'm so excited!!


Oooooo, can I come with ya? 



withrespect said:


> swwweeeeet... Let me know when you are leaving so I can hide in your suitcase.


 You're not going without me.


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog




----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


>


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Oooooo, can I come with ya?



Welllll I'm already overpacking by taking WR but hey, why not? She'll just have to scootch on over


----------



## withrespect

whome20603 said:


> Welllll I'm already overpacking by taking WR but hey, why not? She'll just have to scootch on over



  thanks, lovie.


----------



## whome20603

withrespect said:


> thanks, lovie.







Ugh, I have a walk thru today and I really don't feel like leaving the office; we're going to the Swedish Ambassador's Residence in DC oooohpinkyoutfancyschmancy:


----------



## GypsyQueen

Hello sexy people!


----------



## withrespect

GypsyQueen said:


> Hello sexy people!



mornin'!


----------



## Kittykat33

Hey all!!!!! It has been a while since I have been on here..................How is everyone??


----------



## smdavis65

Hi Everyone!


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey all!!!!! It has been a while since I have been on here..................How is everyone??



Hey you, I'm great...how about you? Still watching Big Brother? I'm hooked


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> Hey you, I'm great...how about you? Still watching Big Brother? I'm hooked



I am doing good!!!! Just watching me baby girl grow everyday You know I am still watching it!! I love me some Jeff and Jordan and lately Kevin has been cracking me up!!


----------



## whome20603

Kittykat33 said:


> I am doing good!!!! Just watching me baby girl grow everyday You know I am still watching it!! I love me some Jeff and Jordan and lately Kevin has been cracking me up!!



Aw, that's good...I'm sure she's getting so big! Christmas is going to be so much fun at your house, well next year may be more exciting...either way, paper will be everywhere!!! 

I love me some Jeff and Jordan, they're my favorites. I just don't see anyone wanting to take either one of them to the finals, nobody would win against them. Kevin's definitely funny with his tight skinny jeans and bright @$$ colors and all his "Oh My Godddd, this is so stoooopit"  My co-worker watches it too, gave me some spoiler info about tonight........it's gonna be good!


----------



## Kittykat33

whome20603 said:


> Aw, that's good...I'm sure she's getting so big! Christmas is going to be so much fun at your house, well next year may be more exciting...either way, paper will be everywhere!!!
> 
> I love me some Jeff and Jordan, they're my favorites. I just don't see anyone wanting to take either one of them to the finals, nobody would win against them. Kevin's definitely funny with his tight skinny jeans and bright @$$ colors and all his "Oh My Godddd, this is so stoooopit"  My co-worker watches it too, gave me some spoiler info about tonight........it's gonna be good!



You are teasing me girl!!!!!!! I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I am doing good!!!! *Just watching me baby girl *grow everyday You know I am still watching it!! I love me some Jeff and Jordan and lately Kevin has been cracking me up!!


What, are you frickin' Irish or something?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> What, are you frickin' Irish or something?



Check your pm'er sheesh


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Check your pm'er sheesh



For the last time you're not gonna marry me for my money. I don't want to have to tell you again.


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70

ovred said:


>



Damn you!! I was winning


----------



## ovred

rich70 said:


> Damn you!! I was winning



Oh well,you'll get over it.Look at me,I'll over it already.


----------



## rich70

ovred said:


> Oh well,you'll get over it.Look at me,I'll over it already.







Wait, Damn you again


----------



## NutCluster

Is it to late to join the contest?


----------



## withrespect

NutCluster said:


> Is it to late to join the contest?



nope, I win though.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> nope, I win though.



Sorry honey but you don't.


----------



## 4d2008

This thread has been closed.... Please detour elsewhere... TIA.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> This thread has been closed.... Please detour elsewhere... TIA.



Get outta my thread


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Get into my bed!


:fixed:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :fixed:


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> :fixed:






You read my mind.


----------



## tyky

I can't believe you all are still posting in here 

I guess someone has to win it


----------



## Kittykat33

Yeah me!! I win!!! haha
I am about to head to Waldorf to go get poncho's for tomorrows Skins game!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Yeah me!! I win!!! haha
> I am about to head to Waldorf to go get poncho's for tomorrows Skins game!!



Dont' forget to buy me one too!


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> Dont' forget to buy me one too!



Haha-You get none J!!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Yeah me!! I win!!! haha
> I am about to head to Waldorf to go get poncho's for tomorrows Skins game!!



Are you coming by to see me?


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Haha-You get none J!!!!



I am going to get sick and blame it on you!


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> I am going to get sick and blame it on you!





We gonna hit a Maryland game this year?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> We gonna hit a Maryland game this year?



 I am going to quit a few. You let me know which ones you want to go too...


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> I am going to quit a few. You let me know which ones you want to go too...



Do you already have tickets?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Do you already have tickets?



No, i get them 2 weeks before each game. As grad student, we are guaruntee a certain percentage of them and I can get 4 extras at $16 a piece.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> No, i get them 2 weeks before each game. As grad student, we are guaruntee a certain percentage of them and I can get 4 extras at $16 a piece.



Thats good. I'll check their schedule and mine and let you know. I'd like to go to a few games this year.


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


> I am going to get sick and blame it on you!



Then I will make you soup if you get sick!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

Kittykat33 said:


> Then I will make you soup if you get sick!!



U still haven't baked me something... So why should I believe that you will make me soup?


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Then I will make you soup if you get sick!!





Gtmustang88 said:


> U still haven't baked me something... So why should I believe that you will make me soup?


----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


>


----------



## toppick08

later peeps.....


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog

ovred said:


>


----------



## rich70




----------



## shiki

go ME!


----------



## Black-Francis




----------



## shiki




----------



## Gtmustang88




----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> View attachment 67933


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Hey all


----------



## rich70




----------



## GypsyQueen

Dont think are going to win rich!!!!!


----------



## muttdog




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> Dont think are going to win rich!!!!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## kelb

ovred said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


>


why wont u answer my text  ill take it as a no


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> why wont u answer my text  ill take it as a no


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


>


hold me she is soooo mean


----------



## kelb




----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> hold me she is soooo mean


I know  I even offered to $$$ 

We only have each other in this cruel world..


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> why wont u answer my text  ill take it as a no



Shoudn't you be on your way somewhere?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Shoudn't you be on your way somewhere?



Dont you DARE go to Chipotle


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Shoudn't you be on your way somewhere?


oh yeah... I forgot... its date time with rich and kvj...  have fun.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Shoudn't you be on your way somewhere?


in ten minutes


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Dont you DARE go to Chipotle


 Why, you never want to go.



4d2008 said:


> oh yeah... I forgot... its date time with rich and kvj...  have fun.


I would never do that to you.



kvj21075 said:


> in ten minutes


----------



## kvj21075

ok people- im off on my date bye guys


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> I would never do that to you.


Ive heard that before! MANY TIMES 

Have fun guys and thanks again for the hook up Rich.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Ive heard that before! MANY TIMES
> 
> Have fun guys and thanks again for the hook up Rich.



Not a problem. Glad I could help save you two some $$$.


But remember, YOU owe me buddy!!!


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Not a problem. Glad I could help save you two some $$$.
> 
> 
> But remember, YOU owe me buddy!!!


No I dont... KVJ made sure she showered put on a dress and got all sexy for you today I owe you NOTHING  I made her wear panties today, she better come home with them on! (and clean).


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> No I dont... KVJ made sure she showered put on a dress and got all sexy for you today I owe you NOTHING  I made her wear panties today, she better come home with them on! (and clean).



  You are such a goof. 

I'll make sure she comes home with my underware on, skid marks and all just for you.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> You are such a goof.
> 
> I'll make sure she comes home with my underware on, skid marks and all just for you.


OMFG! ​


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> No I dont... KVJ made sure she showered put on a dress and got all sexy for you today I owe you NOTHING  I made her wear panties today, she better come home with them on! (and clean).



I was going to say  for 4d to check and make sure her panties were not inside out but this is waaayyy funnier


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> You are such a goof.
> 
> I'll make sure she comes home with my underware on, skid marks and all just for you.


is it bad Im kinda turned on by this?


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> is it bad Im kinda turned on by this?



  Umm no, not at all. It's kinda


----------



## 4d2008

Sure is a long lunch....


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Sure is a long lunch....



They have been here drinking all afternoon.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> They have been here drinking all afternoon.


 :whome:


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> :whome:



We are having a jolly ol time drinking here


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> We are having a jolly ol time drinking here


They ran away. even turned off cell phones.


----------



## Beta84

last time i looked in here was on the 24th.  I thought I had won.


----------



## NutCluster

Beta84 said:


> last time i looked in here was on the 24th.  I thought I had won.



*PFFT!*


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Sure is a long lunch....


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> Sure is a long lunch....


REALLY long lunch. 

KVJ is in your trunk isnt she Rich.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> REALLY long lunch.
> 
> KVJ is in your trunk isnt she Rich.



No. I have a truck so I don't have a trunk.



But I do have a lid on the pickup box


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> REALLY long lunch.
> 
> KVJ is in your trunk isnt she Rich.



Want me to tell you how long lunch was.......


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Want me to tell you how long lunch was.......


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody,have a great Friday.


----------



## rich70




----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> Want me to tell you how long lunch was.......




she had a 5" huh...


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> she had a 5" huh...



  Do you like the rubber she brought home?




( and I mean the tires you perv )


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


>


She went to lunch at noon and didnt come home till after 6 and never went back to work. 

We need to talk. 











and again thanks for the hook up on the "rubber" lmao!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> She went to lunch at noon and didnt come home till after 6 and never went back to work.
> 
> We need to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and again thanks for the hook up on the "rubber" lmao!


Well she did ask me to drop her off to kelb and they both made me leave. So what happened after that, I couldn't tell you.










But I'll let you watch the video.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Well she did ask me to drop her off to kelb and they both made me leave. So what happened after that, I couldn't tell you.
> But I'll let you watch the video.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> You are such a goof.
> 
> I'll make sure she comes home with my underware on, skid marks and all just for you.



omg!!!!!!!!!!


kelb said:


> I was going to say  for 4d to check and make sure her panties were not inside out but this is waaayyy funnier



im not stupid, i took extra undies with me! gave richie poo my worn ones and slid on some clean ones when i pulled up at home



4d2008 said:


> Sure is a *long *lunch.... tap:







4d2008 said:


> They ran away. even turned off cell phones. bawl:


sorry, my butt mustve hit the off button when i was moving around 


muttdog said:


> Want me to tell you how long lunch was.......


----------



## kelb

I love when you talk about sliding your panties off


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> I love when you talk about sliding your panties off


then u will love the present i got you


----------



## kelb

kvj21075 said:


> then u will love the present i got you



Your panties?


----------



## kvj21075

kelb said:


> Your panties?


and the way this convo is going you are going to have to wring them out first


----------



## 4d2008

Nov 1st.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Nov 1st.



hmmmmm


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


>



  Mornin'


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> Mornin'



Morning sunshine

How have you been?


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Morning sunshine
> 
> How have you been?



  tired after a long weekend... I turned 24 on Friday...


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> tired after a long weekend... I turned 24 on Friday...


YOU ARE OLD! 


HFB!  (late)


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> YOU ARE OLD!
> 
> 
> HFB!  (late)



  I am not old.  The way I see it, I am just another day closer to cheaper car insurance when I turn 25...


----------



## kvj21075

withrespect said:


> I am not old.  The way I see it, I am just another day closer to cheaper car insurance when I turn 25...


  Hppy bday


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> tired after a long weekend... I turned 24 on Friday...



Happy late Birthday. 


Did you do anything for you b-day? You shoulda came out with us!


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Happy late Birthday.
> 
> 
> Did you do anything for you b-day? You shoulda came out with us!



lol... did nothing spectacular. Went to cheeseburger for a couple drinks...I was in bed by 9.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> lol... did nothing spectacular. Went to cheeseburger for a couple drinks...*I was in bed by 9.*


With who?!?!?


So thats why you didn't come home.


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> With who?!?!?
> 
> 
> So thats why you didn't come home.



Actually, since I had just gotten into a fight with a certain someone, I went to bed by myself...


----------



## Kittykat33

Good morning everyone!!! 9 more days until my girls weekend in OC!!!


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> Actually, since I had just gotten into a fight with a certain someone, I went to bed by myself...



Well that sucks. You should of called me.


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Good morning everyone!!! 9 more days until my girls weekend in OC!!!



 How about you spend some time at home


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> How about you spend some time at home



I am a Stay at home mom......I am ALWAYS at home!!!! After I get back hubby is gone for 4 days in Tx for work................I hate staying alone in this house


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I am a Stay at home mom......I am ALWAYS at home!!!! After I get back hubby is gone for 4 days in Tx for work................I hate staying alone in this house



You won't be alone. I'm staying there with you.


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> You won't be alone. I'm staying there with you.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>



But, no but I was just kidding with her. You know I only have eyes for you honey


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> But, no but I was just kidding with her. You know I only have eyes for you honey



 You are fired. ***holding auditions for next victim***


----------



## muttdog

withrespect said:


> You are fired. ***holding auditions for next victim***


----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


>



no married ones....


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> You are fired. ***holding auditions for next victim***



 
 



Can't you give me just one more chance?  I'll make pancakes for you.


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Can't you give me just one more chance?  I'll make pancakes for you.



with honey and whipped cream  ?


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> with honey and whipped cream  ?



Of course my little cuddlecakes.


----------



## muttdog

withrespect said:


> no married ones....



Not married, been living in sin for 18 years.


----------



## ovred




----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


> Not married, been living in sin for 18 years.



That counts as marriage.


----------



## toppick08

later peeps...have a good one.


----------



## GypsyQueen

im going to win


----------



## muttdog




----------



## GypsyQueen

muttdog said:


>



joo arr no meye fran!  eye no lyke joo enneemord!


----------



## muttdog

GypsyQueen said:


> joo arr no meye fran!  eye no lyke joo enneemord!


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> That counts as marriage.



   How did you like your pancakes this morning?


----------



## ovred




----------



## Kittykat33

Morning all!! Is it Friday yet???


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all!! Is it Friday yet???



If you wen't drunk all the time you'd know what day it was.


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all!! Is it Friday yet???



Hey momma.


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> Hey momma.



Hey there!!! How are you? Oh and rich that is next week in OC when I will be drunk for 3 days straight!! haha


----------



## 4d2008

tater said:


> to post in this thread...... *WINS*


I win.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> I win.



good gawd, I havent posted in here in forever 

now I am going to have to unsubscribe to it again


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I win.



no........ now come here


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there!!! How are you? Oh and rich that is next week in OC when I will be drunk for 3 days straight!! haha



Doing good, wife comes home this weekend after being away for a month.
Text me some hot pics of you and the drunk women next week.


----------



## imatard

muttdog said:


> Doing good, wife comes home this weekend after being away for a month.
> Text me some hot pics of you and the drunk women next week.



i'll send you some naked pics of your wife


----------



## rich70

imatard said:


> i'll send you some naked pics of your wife


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


>


who doesnt have those pics


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> who doesnt have those pics





Speaking of pics, the one of you and me from last Friday night better not end up on here.


----------



## tyky

4d2008 said:


> who doesnt have those pics



where is your bride to be?  I just sent her the funniest pm ever. well at least i thought so


----------



## muttdog

imatard said:


> i'll send you some naked pics of your wife



 

I mean


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog




----------



## withrespect

muttdog said:


>


----------



## muttdog

withrespect said:


>



wake up, its friday time for


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

I win!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I win!!!!!!!!



no


----------



## GypsyQueen

I think i saw CRoyal the other day.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Speaking of pics, the one of you and me from last Friday night better not end up on here.


Thought about posting that pic out here but figured Id get my ass kicked by the girls so I did it in the bitter world.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Thought about posting that pic out here but figured Id get my ass kicked by the girls so I did it in the bitter world.



I know, I saw it. That actually a pretty good pic. The only thing it's missing is you!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> who doesnt have those pics





tyky said:


> where is your bride to be?  I just sent her the funniest pm ever. well at least i thought so



 i love you!


----------



## dn0121




----------



## kvj21075

dn0121 said:


>


wtf do u have my bunny doing?  i hate you!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> wtf do u have my bunny doing?  i hate you!


:quoted so he can see it:


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> :quoted so he can see it:


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> :quoted so he can see it:


now only if u could quote me in other places  too funny!


----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

I win!!


----------



## ovred

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I win!!



Not today.


----------



## Kittykat33

YES I WON!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> YES I WON!!!!!!!



No you didn't. And I see Jason Taylor made a big differance yesterday.


----------



## ovred




----------



## withrespect

ovred said:


>



   mornin'


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> mornin'



Morning snugglebunny


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Morning snugglebunny



 mornin' schnookums.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> mornin' schnookums.



How has your day been so far?


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> How has your day been so far?



It would be fine if you ever start working.


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> It would be fine if you ever start working.



You one to talk. I don't think you've done anything today except piss people off.


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> You one to talk. I don't think you've done anything today except piss people off.



Its a god given talent of mine. Dont be a hater.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Its a god given talent of mine. Dont be a hater.



You are very good at it.


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


>



  I was winning for a whole day!!


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> I was winning for a whole day!!


----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


> I was winning for a whole day!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P

morning...


----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


> morning...


----------



## Kittykat33

Morning all. I am OC bound in a few hours!!!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all. I am OC bound in a few hours!!!!!



Did you get the football sheet?


----------



## withrespect




----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


>



:bitter:


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Morning all. I am OC bound in a few hours!!!!!



Dont forget to text me the pics of you and the other womens.


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70

ovred said:


>


----------



## ovred

rich70 said:


>



Lighten up dude,it's all cool.


----------



## muttdog




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P

:bump:


----------



## rich70




----------



## girlygirl87




----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


>



Wake up


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> Wake up



I'm super sleeeepyy.. I just wanna go home..


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> I'm super sleeeepyy.. I just wanna go home..



Ok, go home and go to bed. Tell your boss I said it was ok.


----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


> Ok, go home and go to bed. Tell your boss I said it was ok.


 
Me Too!!!


----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


> Me Too!!!



Ok fine. You can tell your boss I said it was ok for you to go home too.


----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


> Ok fine. You can tell your boss I said it was ok for you to go home too.


 
Awesome.  You have Obama's Cell # so I can tell him the good news?


----------



## muttdog




----------



## 2lazy2P

muttdog said:


>


----------



## muttdog

2lazy2P said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## 2lazy2P

I win.  Close the thread down.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

2lazy2P said:


> I win. Close the thread down.


 


NOT TODAY!!!!


----------



## 2lazy2P

ImAChvyGirl said:


> NOT TODAY!!!!


 
  stop cheating...


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

2lazy2P said:


> stop cheating...


 


I'm not cheating!!


----------



## 2lazy2P

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I'm not cheating!!


 
If I ain't winning - there's gotta be cheating _somehow_.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

2lazy2P said:


> If I ain't winning - there's gotta be cheating _somehow_.


 


I don't think so!!!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P

....sup...


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## muttdog




----------



## 2lazy2P

Another hour and half before I can get out of here for the rest of the week


----------



## kelb

people still post here?

 's


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> people still post here?
> 
> 's


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## 4d2008

:whispers, I win:


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> :whispers, I win:


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>


Im going to eat a huge pizza with extra cheese then a big juicy cheeseburger... all while thinking of you....


----------



## 4d2008

and a bag of cookies.


----------



## muttdog




----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Im going to eat a huge pizza with extra cheese then a big juicy cheeseburger... all while thinking of you....





4d2008 said:


> and a bag of cookies.



I hate you


----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P

24 more minutes to go


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I hate you



But I  you!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I hate you


What would you like for dinner tomorrow?

Maybe some boiled celery? 


mmmmmmm yummy....


----------



## muttdog




----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## rich70




----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


>



GET OUT OF MY THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muttdog




----------



## 4d2008

Last person to post in this thread is a LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Last person to post in this thread is a LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!



Huh?


----------



## GypsyQueen

Am not!


----------



## muttdog

GypsyQueen said:


> Am not!


----------



## ovred




----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


>


How's work? Last night was soooooooooooo slowwwwwwwwww. I guess Friday nights are the worst. But we won both games last night


----------



## ovred




----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> How's work? Last night was soooooooooooo slowwwwwwwwww. I guess Friday nights are the worst. But we won both games last night



Hey. Sorry I didn't turn pool in this week. With hubby out of town and baby girl sick...I was very busy!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey. Sorry I didn't turn pool in this week. With hubby out of town and baby girl sick...I was very busy!!



Its ok, you would have lost anyway. I winning sheet only missed two games. And I know you would have picked Miami, Skins, and Pittsburgh.


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey. Sorry I didn't turn pool in this week. With hubby out of town and baby girl sick...I was very busy!!


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## ovred




----------



## twinoaks207




----------



## rich70




----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Its ok, you would have lost anyway. I winning sheet only missed two games. And I know you would have picked Miami, Skins, and Pittsburgh.



Your wrong-I had my picks already, just didn't find time to go to bank to get $$. I didn't pick Miami or Pittsburgh.


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Your wrong-I had my picks already, just didn't find time to go to bank to get $$. I didn't pick Miami or Pittsburgh.



Yeah right. How many would you have missed then?


----------



## RareBreed

Just had a guy call up and as soon as I said "hello", he asked, "do you speak Spanish?" I said no and he asked if there was anyone in my office that spoke Spanish. I said no. He said he'd call back later and I said "OK but there still won't be anyone who speaks Spanish so hopefully you'll learn English by then." and hung up.


----------



## ovred




----------



## RareBreed

ovred said:


>



I almost won.


----------



## muttdog

RareBreed said:


> I almost won.


----------



## shiki

reverse cow girl ie i'm on top


----------



## rich70

shiki said:


> reverse cow girl ie i'm on top


----------



## shiki

rich70 said:


>



I'm gonna sit back and let you keep winning for a moment...OOOPS


----------



## whome20603

shiki said:


> I'm gonna sit back and let you keep winning for a moment...OOOPS



Silly ducks, I won months ago


----------



## rich70

shiki said:


> I'm gonna sit back and let you keep winning for a moment...OOOPS



Thanks. Thats really nice of you


----------



## shiki

rich70 said:


> Thanks. Thats really nice of you



Aw shucks


----------



## rich70

shiki said:


> Aw shucks



Ok, you can stop posting now.


----------



## shiki

rich70 said:


> Ok, you can stop posting now.



ok


----------



## rich70

shiki said:


> ok



Thanks again.


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> Silly ducks, I won months ago


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


>



  You get outta here!!


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> You get outta here!!



you're not supposed to be in here either!  this was my first time in for awhile.


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> you're not supposed to be in here either!  this was my first time in for awhile.



Well don't tell anybody.


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Well don't tell anybody.



I won't...if you make sure I win!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> I won't...if you make sure I win!



Ok, deal.


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



Are you two?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Are you two?



No


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> No



 That smilie reminds me of when my son was two....


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> That smilie reminds me of when my son was two....






I know what you mean. My daughter is 5 and she still does that.



Oh and


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I know what you mean. My daughter is 5 and she still does that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and



My husband is 35.... and he still does that too.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> My husband is 35.... and he still does that too.



I'll let you in on a little secret, all men do that.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I'll let you in on a little secret, all men do that.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



I know right, it's a shocker.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I know right, it's a shocker.



The world as I knew it has changed forever.


----------



## ovred




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

morning to the thread that never ends!!!


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> I'll let you in on a little secret, all men do that.



  how dare you!

now they know!


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## Bronwyn

Beta84 said:


> how dare you!
> 
> now they know!


----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> how dare you!
> 
> now they know!



But she tricked me into telling her.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> But she tricked me into telling her.


----------



## shiki

that would be me


----------



## rich70

shiki said:


> that would be me


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## muttdog

2lazy2P said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


>


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## Beta84

2lazy2P said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



So..... we have come full circle.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> So..... we have come full circle.



  Why yes, yes we did.


----------



## ovred




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## 2lazy2P

....friday....


----------



## ovred




----------



## Bronwyn

What a perfect day to chill in a hammock


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## whome20603

2lazy2P said:


>



I am, right now, at this very moment, too lazy to pee.


----------



## 2lazy2P

whome20603 said:


> I am, right now, at this very moment, too lazy to pee.


 
What about now?  Moment pass?


----------



## whome20603

2lazy2P said:


> What about now?  Moment pass?



Nope, still here, still too lazy.


----------



## 2lazy2P

whome20603 said:


> Nope, still here, still too lazy.


 

Well...ya could do what I do and just let the good times flow but people tend to get mad in my office when they walk by my cube and see me standing on my desk peeing in the trash can.  Guess nobody can take a joke around here.


----------



## whome20603

2lazy2P said:


> Well...ya could do what I do and just let the good times flow but people tend to get mad in my office when they walk by my cube and see me standing on my desk peeing in the trash can.  Guess nobody can take a joke around here.



Do it in one of their trash cans :shrug:


----------



## 2lazy2P

whome20603 said:


> Do it in one of their trash cans :shrug:


 

k, all done.


----------



## kelb

I win


----------



## toppick08

nope....


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I win



You posted in this thread


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> You posted in this thread


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



And wern't we just talking about this thread Saturday night.....






























while we were in bed.


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> And wern't we just talking about this thread Saturday night.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while we were in bed.


----------



## 2lazy2P

...yup


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>



You sure do got a pretty mouth boy!


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## kelb

's


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> 's


----------



## frozenrain

i am the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Cranberries are in the shops!!!!!!!!!!




Hope all the guys on the last to win thread are well.


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## 2lazy2P

uh oh...we are on page 666 of this thread


----------



## MADPEBS1

FUPA again !

It's FUPA day


----------



## 2lazy2P

MADPEBS1 said:


> FUPA again !
> 
> It's FUPA day


----------



## 2lazy2P

ooohhh....just Googled FUPA. 




> *FUPA*
> 
> 
> *What it a FUPA? A FUPA is a Man or a Woman so afflicted by obesity that their pubic area is used to store patches of soft fatty waste. Often sighted at work, the food court at the mall and Walmart, they can be spotted in families, or occasionally traveling in groups called 'schwaggles'.*


----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## Kittykat33

Hello all. It has been a while since I have been on here. HOpe everyone is doing good!!


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Hello all. It has been a while since I have been on here. HOpe everyone is doing good!!


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


>



Hey there! How was the cruise??


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there! How was the cruise??



Go Fins!!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Snapple "Real Fact" # 878: Only male fireflies can fly.


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there! How was the cruise??



Loved it, wish I could move down to the islands.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Loved it, wish I could move down to the islands.



We all wish you would move


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> We all wish you would move



And I reply to that QUOTE "I hate to say it, but Im glad your back." END QUOTE. Who said that?


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> And I reply to that QUOTE "I hate to say it, but Im glad your back." END QUOTE. Who said that?






Damn.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Go Fins!!



That was a good game last night!!!!!


----------



## shiki

booyah! Shiki FTW!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> That was a good game last night!!!!!



I did have Ronnie Brown on one of my fantasy teams.


----------



## kelb

's


----------



## muttdog

kelb said:


> 's


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> I did have Ronnie Brown on one of my fantasy teams.



Same here!!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> 's



  Yet you keep popping up in here.


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## whome20603




----------



## 2lazy2P

Ahhh..the bunny.  The most underutilized icon in the SOMD online gallery.


----------



## 4d2008

2lazy2P said:


> Ahhh..the bunny. The most underutilized icon in the SOMD online gallery.



Dont really see these 2 alot either.


----------



## 2lazy2P

Yeah, i have never seen the  used to come and think of it.


----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


>


----------



## kelb

...


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> ...


----------



## 2lazy2P

:bump:


----------



## missme

Did I win?


----------



## muttdog

missme said:


> Did I win?



Close 2nd,


----------



## missme

muttdog said:


> Close 2nd,



nope


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Whats up my little buddy? Where the hell have you been?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Whats up my little buddy? Where the hell have you been?



just extremely busy with work and school. How is everything going on your end? I may be down in waldorf area sunday if u want to grab a beer and watch football.


----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


> just extremely busy with work and school. How is everything going on your end? I may be down in waldorf area sunday if u want to grab a beer and watch football.


----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## missme




----------



## ovred




----------



## flomaster

Morning.  Been a long time.  Good to be back.  Suppose I haven't won yet!  Ed Mcman hasn't delivered my winning certificate yet!


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Morning.  Been a long time.  Good to be back.  Suppose I haven't won yet!  Ed Mcman hasn't delivered my winning certificate yet!


----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70

flomaster said:


> Morning.  Been a long time.  Good to be back.  Suppose I haven't won yet!  Ed Mcman hasn't delivered my winning certificate yet!



  How's the weather?


----------



## kelb

's


----------



## 4d2008

flomaster said:


> Morning. Been a long time. Good to be back. Suppose I haven't won yet! Ed Mcman hasn't delivered my winning certificate yet!


WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Bet you are freezing!


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## ovred




----------



## atheos

long time thread stalker - first time posting.  

look like you can finally close this thread down - we have a winner!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

atheos said:


> long time thread stalker - first time posting.
> 
> look like you can finally close this thread down - we have a winner!


 

the winner was *whome* about 4 or 5 months ago!!


----------



## 4d2008

atheos said:


> long time thread stalker - first time posting.
> 
> look like you can finally close this thread down - we have a winner!


Oct 2009 is not a long time thread stalker 

You lost.


----------



## atheos

ImAChvyGirl said:


> the winner was *whome* about 4 or 5 months ago!!


 




4d2008 said:


> Oct 2009 is not a long time thread stalker


 

Finally registered. Just always browsed through reading every once in a while.


----------



## muttdog

atheos said:


> Finally registered. Just always browsed through reading every once in a while.


----------



## atheos

At any rate - it is good to be back in good ol' St. Mary's County.  Been gone (military) for almost a decade.


----------



## 4d2008

atheos said:


> long time thread stalker - first time posting.
> 
> look like you can finally close this thread down - we have a winner!


 


atheos said:


> Finally registered. Just always browsed through reading every once in a while.


MPD!!!!  You cant stalk Chit Chat and not be registered...


----------



## 4d2008

atheos said:


> At any rate - it is good to be back in good ol' St. Mary's County. Been gone (military) for almost a decade.


Branch?


----------



## atheos

4d2008 said:


> MPD!!!! You cant stalk Chit Chat and not be registered...


 

Not stalking this chit chat part , pretty much just the what's happening in Southern Maryland stuff every once in a while.


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> MPD!!!!  You cant stalk Chit Chat and not be registered...


teehee , told you


----------



## girlygirl87

4d2008 said:


> Branch?


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Oct 2009 is not a long time thread stalker
> 
> You lost.



You and I shoulda never brought this thread back to life.


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> You and I shoulda never brought this thread back to life.


I know


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> I know



Oh and speaking of that, now that you're getting married did you ever let that one girl outta your trunk?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Oh and speaking of that, now that you're getting married did you ever let that one girl outta your trunk?




SHE MUST BE DEAD BY NOW!


ohwell


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> SHE MUST BE DEAD BY NOW!
> 
> 
> ohwell


You forgot about her     Was she in the car you traded in?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> You forgot about her     Was she in the car you traded in?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> You forgot about her  Was she in the car you traded in?


yep 

Think that car was crushed into a cube too...


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> yep
> 
> Think that car was crushed into a cube too...


But what if they resold it, some guy bought it and when he got home he opened the trunk, and then  BAM... and naked woman bound in duct tape looking up at him. He'd be saying this is the best used car I ever bought. Insted of a spare tire, I got a spare beyotch!


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> yep
> 
> Think that car was crushed into a cube too...


bet she is thinner now


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> But what if they resold it, some guy bought it and when he got home he opened the trunk, and then  BAM... and naked woman bound in duct tape looking up at him. He'd be saying this is the best used car I ever bought. Insted of a spare tire, I got a spare beyotch!


why was she naked???  *4D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> why was she naked???  *4D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



woops!!  sorry 4d.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> woops!! sorry 4d.


 


I thought she was yours and he was storing her for you?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> But what if they resold it, some guy bought it and when he got home he opened the trunk, and then BAM... and naked woman bound in duct tape looking up at him. He'd be saying this is the best used car I ever bought. Insted of a spare tire, I got a spare beyotch!


You purchased my old car didnt you


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> You purchased my old car didnt you


 u answer my question!


----------



## 4d2008

kvj21075 said:


> why was she naked???  *4D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


 just saw it 


Rich bought the car, and then stripped her


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I thought she was yours and he was storing her for you?






4d2008 said:


> You purchased my old car didnt you


no comment 



4d2008 said:


> just saw it
> 
> 
> Rich bought the car, and then stripped her


No see kvj, he was just storing her for me till my divorce was final. He was just looking out for a brother.


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>






Damn, you made me do that again


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Damn, you made me do that again



I think you secretly like it and wait for me to post so that you can do it.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I think you secretly like it and wait for me to post so that you can do it.



Well that is one of me favorite smileys


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Well that is one of me favorite smileys



MMHMmmmm, I thought so.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> MMHMmmmm, I thought so.





sorry, that slipped out!


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



Oh wait.... I'm on a diet.... I don't get to eat real food until tomorrow. :


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Oh wait.... I'm on a diet.... I don't get to eat real food until tomorrow. :



Don't be using my


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## 4d2008

2lazy2P said:


>


 


rich70 said:


>


Over achiever...


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> Over achiever...


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> ....


Sad sad world you live in... You cant win. Show me what you got. :L: is for loser.



​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 

​


----------



## muttdog

L is for love.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Sad sad world you live in... You cant win. Show me what you got. :L: is for loser.
> View attachment 69649
> 
> View attachment 69649​
> View attachment 69650​
> View attachment 69651​
> View attachment 69652​
> View attachment 69653
> ​


Damn, how the hell did you get more than 10 smileys? You must be magic


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> L is for love.





rich70 said:


> Damn, how the hell did you get more than 10 smileys? You must be magic


You have so much to learn little one....


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> You have so much to learn little one....



You were supposed to teach me your Jedi ways months ago master 4d. What the hell are you waiting for?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> You were supposed to teach me your Jedi ways months ago master 4d. What the hell are you waiting for?


Im still waiting for you to learn what a PM is  You keep getting yourself in trouble


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Im still waiting for you to learn what a PM is  You keep getting yourself in trouble



   So this is the first lesson in my training?


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> So this is the first lesson in my training?


Its a pretty dang good start! 

Next lesson is pick up lines..


I expect you to use this tomorrow.



Hi! My name is Rich... :reachhandout: (If she doesnt pull away or give you a disgusted look wait for her to reply)

Hi Rich Im :who really gives a damm).


Wow who really gives a damn. You look tired, Lets go to bed..

Thus dont let go of her hand... Turn around and drag her home.


Your welcome. 


When you have mastered this step let me know and we move on.


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> Over achiever...





4d2008 said:


> Its a pretty dang good start!
> 
> Next lesson is pick up lines..
> 
> 
> I expect you to use this tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My name is Rich... :reachhandout: (If she doesnt pull away or give you a disgusted look wait for her to reply)
> 
> Hi Rich Im :who really gives a damm).
> 
> 
> Wow who really gives a damn. You look tired, Lets go to bed..
> 
> Thus dont let go of her hand... Turn around and drag her home.
> 
> 
> Your welcome.
> 
> 
> When you have mastered this step let me know and we move on.



He used that line on me, didnt fall for it.


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> He used that line on me, didnt fall for it.


liar


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> liar



am not, you big poopoo head.


----------



## 4d2008

muttdog said:


> am not, you big poopoo head.


Yeah ok... Here is a PM from you after that night...




muttdog said:


> My god you are amazing


----------



## muttdog

4d2008 said:


> Yeah ok... Here is a PM from you after that night...



You were all that and a bag of chips.:shrug:


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


> Its a pretty dang good start!
> 
> Next lesson is pick up lines..
> 
> 
> I expect you to use this tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My name is Rich... :reachhandout: (If she doesnt pull away or give you a disgusted look wait for her to reply)
> 
> Hi Rich Im :who really gives a damm).
> 
> 
> Wow who really gives a damn. You look tired, Lets go to bed..
> 
> Thus dont let go of her hand... Turn around and drag her home.
> 
> 
> Your welcome.
> 
> 
> When you have mastered this step let me know and we move on.


I will try that tonight Jedi master 4d.





Oh WR, where are you?!?!?!


----------



## 4d2008

I win...


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> I will try that tonight Jedi master 4d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh WR, where are you?!?!?!


NOW! I CANT promise it will work EVERY time... BUT I can promise it will work at least ONE time. 

Choose wisely my little padawan...


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog




----------



## atheos

4d2008 said:


> Branch?


 


girlygirl87 said:


>


 

I was in the Navy


----------



## rich70

atheos said:


> I was in the Navy



No, thats what you sang when you were part of the Village People.


----------



## Bronwyn

Home chilling with a 6yr old that has the flu.


----------



## atheos

rich70 said:


> No, thats what you sang when you were part of the Village People.


----------



## kelb

atheos said:


>



ohhh I see why people keep asking me if I'm you... must be your AV


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> ohhh I see why people keep asking me if I'm you... must be your AV


----------



## 4d2008

atheos said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 69699


 gif no worky


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> View attachment 69699


----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn

Computer difficulties have me on the verge of 

Thank you. Have a nice day.


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Computer difficulties have me on the verge of
> 
> Thank you. Have a nice day.



u2......


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> u2......



 Thank you


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## atheos

Who's winning?


----------



## rich70

atheos said:


> Who's winning?



me


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> me


 


i think not!!!!!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## muttdog




----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



I knew you'd come around.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I knew you'd come around.





Damn


----------



## muttdog

GNR Paradise City.


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## ovred




----------



## Bronwyn

Tgif!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Tgif!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>





Good morning to you too.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Good morning to you too.


Ok, I take it back. How about a nice


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Ok, I take it back. How about a nice


----------



## kelb

's


----------



## Bronwyn

kelb said:


> 's


----------



## muttdog

kelb said:


> 's





Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> 's



Don't make me walk right towards you then stomp on your foot!!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Don't make me walk right towards you then stomp on your foot!!



No need for violence


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> No need for violence



Me, never!


----------



## ovred




----------



## muttdog




----------



## Bronwyn

Hoping it doesn't rain too much tonight.


----------



## LusbyMom

Bronwyn said:


> Hoping it doesn't rain too much tonight.



It was great timing on the rain.. quit right before we headed out... and started again when we finished.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Bronwyn

LusbyMom said:


> It was great timing on the rain.. quit right before we headed out... and started again when we finished.



Haven't had a halloween that warm since I moved here in '01.
Nice seeing you lady!!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



 Good morning!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Good morning!



morning


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> morning


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Sorry, that slipped out. 



  Better?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Sorry, that slipped out.
> 
> 
> 
> Better?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



How was your weekend?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> How was your weekend?



It was good. We won both of our softball games Friday night. Saturday I went to a wedding and had a great time. Yesterday, I went to lunch with a hottie and then watched football. 

How about yours?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> It was good. We won both of our softball games Friday night. Saturday I went to a wedding and had a great time. Yesterday, I went to lunch with a hottie and then watched football.
> 
> How about yours?



Pretty much just vegged out at the house.

Looking forward to this upcoming weekend. My oldest son is playing in a rock concert at the Lusby community center.


----------



## ovred




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

Dieting sucks.


----------



## RareBreed

4 hrs 20 mins to go....

I'm sooo bored!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



WTH was that for???


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> WTH was that for???



Sorry, I thought you were someone else.  

I ment to do


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Sorry, I thought you were someone else.
> 
> I ment to do


----------



## kelb

's


----------



## Bronwyn

kelb said:


> 's


----------



## kelb

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## muttdog

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

muttdog said:


>


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


>



Get back in the closet!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Get back in the closet!


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog




----------



## atheos

TWLs wife said:


> This thread will go on & on. non-stop.


 


yup....seems that way....


----------



## rich70




----------



## atheos

so I noticed the other day that since leaving the world of being a bachelor and having my old lady move in with me...I am wearing the same underwear/white t-shirts/socks over and over again.  Before I wouldn't do laundry until I had exhausted my entire supply of clothes.  Now that I have a woman there doing laundry daily, seems like everytime I go to grab a new pair of socks or underwear, they are the same ones that I just wore a few days before.  Started taking clothes from the bottom of the drawers just to see some of my old clothes again.


----------



## Bronwyn

atheos said:


> so I noticed the other day that since leaving the world of being a bachelor and having my old lady move in with me...I am wearing the same underwear/white t-shirts/socks over and over again.  Before I wouldn't do laundry until I had exhausted my entire supply of clothes.  Now that I have a woman there doing laundry daily, seems like everytime I go to grab a new pair of socks or underwear, they are the same ones that I just wore a few days before.  Started taking clothes from the bottom of the drawers just to see some of my old clothes again.


----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## bcp

anybody win yet?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>





Ok, that was funny!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Ok, that was funny!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## bcp

atheos said:


> so I noticed the other day that since leaving the world of being a bachelor and having my old lady move in with me...I am wearing the same underwear/white t-shirts/socks over and over again. Before I wouldn't do laundry until I had exhausted my entire supply of clothes. Now that I have a woman there doing laundry daily, seems like everytime I go to grab a new pair of socks or underwear, they are the same ones that I just wore a few days before. Started taking clothes from the bottom of the drawers just to see some of my old clothes again.


 You know, its a serious problem.
 just wait till she starts throwing out the underwear that you have had since highschool and replacing it with new stuff.

 just no way to explain to them that those stains have deep sentimental value. Like the first time you were in the car when your buddy decided to race the train so he wouldnt have to stop and wait.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

Hey all. It feels like forever since I have been on here, How is everyone doing??????????


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



That's more my style...


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey all. It feels like forever since I have been on here, How is everyone doing??????????


 

wow are you getting back in the loop again?  or are you to busy farming on facebook!!


----------



## Bronwyn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> wow are you getting back in the loop again?  or are you to busy farming on facebook!!



 My husband is so into that game!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Bronwyn said:


> My husband is so into that game!


 

I'm glad I don't have acess to it at work!!


----------



## Bronwyn

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I'm glad I don't have acess to it at work!!



 Ditto


----------



## Kittykat33

ImAChvyGirl said:


> wow are you getting back in the loop again?  or are you to busy farming on facebook!!



Hey there girl. I have been busy with Kass-she will be 1 next week, can you believe that??? I do my farming when she is napping haha. I will try to get on here at least a couple times a day to say hellooooooooooooo


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey all. It feels like forever since I have been on here, How is everyone doing??????????






Bronwyn said:


> That's more my style...


  How you doin'



Bronwyn said:


> *My husband *is so into that game!






Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there girl. I have been busy with Kass-she will be 1 next week, can you believe that??? I do my farming when she is napping haha. I will try to get on here at least a couple times a day to say hellooooooooooooo


We are gonna be on a tv show!


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there girl. I have been busy with Kass-she will be 1 next week, can you believe that??? I do my farming when she is napping haha. I will try to get on here at least a couple times a day to say hellooooooooooooo


 


well happy birthday to your little girl!!!  it really doesn't seem that it has been that long.


----------



## atheos

bcp said:


> anybody win yet?


 

Yes - you!  I was looking back through the pages of this thread and came across that back in 2008 somebody said the first person to reach like post 812 or something officially won - and you ended up getting it.  So pretty much everything has been mute ever since then.


----------



## atheos

bcp said:


> You know, its a serious problem.
> just wait till she starts throwing out the underwear that you have had since highschool and replacing it with new stuff.
> 
> just no way to explain to them that those stains have deep sentimental value. Like the first time you were in the car when your buddy decided to race the train so he wouldnt have to stop and wait.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## muttdog




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## 2lazy2P

....


but it is FRIDAY!


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



And how was your weekend?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> And how was your weekend?



It was great. The beautiful weather didn't hurt either!!! I got to explore Ridge a little this weekend.


----------



## kelb




----------



## muttdog

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

muttdog said:


>





*sluttdog*


----------



## muttdog

kelb said:


> *sluttdog*


----------



## atheos

It's Friday!


----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn

I read some of the posts from some of the freaks that post in SOMD and it just cracks me up... I won't name any names...


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> I read some of the posts from some of the freaks that post in SOMD and it just cracks me up... I won't name any names...



Go ahead and say it, we all know, its Lance.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Go ahead and say it, we all know, its Lance.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## muttdog




----------



## Bronwyn

What happened to that really amusing Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy thread?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



No blushing.... you're no virgin!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> No blushing.... you're no virgin!!



How do you know?  

I'm only 15 years old.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> How do you know?
> 
> I'm only 15 years old.



riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.... what about the time you  at the ??


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.... what about the time you  at the ??



That was supposed to be our secret.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> That was supposed to be our secret.



It still is!!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> It still is!!!


Oh, sorry.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Oh, sorry.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



I offer you flowers and you laugh at me? Thats it.........


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I offer you flowers and you laugh at me? Thats it.........



I thought men liked it when a girl had a sense of humar and could laugh??

Can't win for losing


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I thought men liked it when a girl had a sense of humar and could laugh??
> 
> Can't win for losing



Good point


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Good point


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



See you don't like that do ya.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> See you don't like that do ya.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



I've heard they have a few rooms open on the 5th floor at Calvert Memorial...


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I've heard they have a few rooms open on the 5th floor at Calvert Memorial...





I am so bored. I'm stuck at work till 9 and there isn't anything going on. Come hold me!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I am so bored. I'm stuck at work till 9 and there isn't anything going on. Come hold me!



Haha... no work for me today. Shopping and cupcake baking were it for me.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Haha... no work for me today. Shopping and cupcake baking were it for me.



Then where are my cupcakes?!?!?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Then where are my cupcakes?!?!?



You wouldn't like them. They are yellow cake with whipped milk chocolate icing on them.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> You wouldn't like them. They are yellow cake with whipped milk chocolate icing on them.



So why wouldn't I like them?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> So why wouldn't I like them?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## atheos




----------



## rich70




----------



## imatard




----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## muttdog

keeping the life support going for this thread.


----------



## Bronwyn

Good morning.


----------



## MrEvo

DIE LAST PERSON DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (as long as Im the last person to post)


----------



## muttdog

MrEvo said:


> DIE LAST PERSON DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (as long as Im the last person to post)



Im dying first.


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> DIE LAST PERSON DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (as long as Im the last person to post)


----------



## atheos

imatard said:


>


 

Is this ANOTHER Lance MPD???


----------



## muttdog

atheos said:


> Is this ANOTHER Lance MPD???



Another I love lance fan club member.:shrug:


----------



## atheos

muttdog said:


> Another I love lance fan club member.:shrug:


 

Where do we sign up


----------



## pussknuckle

In the HOUSE !


----------



## pussknuckle

pussknuckle said:


> In the HOUSE !



I WIN, show me the MONEY !


----------



## pussknuckle

win again and skins have loss


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## atheos

Monday


----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog




----------



## MrEvo

This thread got boring.


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> This thread got boring.



For real... you wanna change that?


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> For real... you wanna change that?



He cant change his underwear without help.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> He cant change his underwear without help.



Ewww


----------



## MrEvo

muttdog said:


> He cant change his underwear without help.



You like helping me


----------



## GypsyQueen

Cause im Gypsy, are you coming with me?


----------



## muttdog

MrEvo said:


> You like helping me



Quit telling our secrets.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Quit telling our secrets.


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## Bronwyn

Hungry!!!


----------



## boots

So do I win?


----------



## Bronwyn

boots said:


> So do I win?



nope


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> nope


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>





So you're not mad at me anymore?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> So you're not mad at me anymore?



I told you I was having a bad day yesterday, lol.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I told you I was having a bad day yesterday, lol.



Then all is good. So has today been better?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Then all is good. So has today been better?



Much much better, thanks!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Much much better, thanks!!



Well thats good.

You had me scared yesterday.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Well thats good.
> 
> You had me scared yesterday.



 Thanks


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Guess who won't be winning?????  

Gotta love a good forum meltdown.


----------



## Bronwyn

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Guess who won't be winning?????
> 
> Gotta love a good forum meltdown.



Who melted down now??


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Who melted down now??



Someone gave FC cpr and brought it back to life.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Someone gave FC cpr and brought it back to life.



I haven't looked in that part of the forum in forever, guess I need to peek, lol


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Someone gave FC cpr and brought it back to life.



Guess I was gone so long I lost my membership in the FC


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Guess I was gone so long I lost my membership in the FC



knock, bf or kjo might let you in.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> knock, bf or kjo might let you in.



I did


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> I did


----------



## boots

Did I win?


----------



## toppick08

boots said:


> Did I win?



No,.....you are not Methodist........


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> No,.....you are not Methodist........



I am


----------



## boots

toppick08 said:


> No,.....you are not Methodist........



WTF?


----------



## Bronwyn

boots said:


> WTF?



Don't be upset


----------



## muttdog

New day, new life to a dying thread.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> New day, new life to a dying thread.



It's hard to pull the plug isn't it?


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> It's hard to pull the plug isn't it?



Yea it is.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Yea it is.



Sometimes it's just cruel


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Sometimes it's just cruel


----------



## atheos

muttdog said:


> New day, new life to a dying thread.


 
If you try to fail and succeed, what have you done?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## muttdog

atheos said:


> If you try to fail and succeed, what have you done?



You do something that you have set forth not to do, hence the change of what will be to what now is.


----------



## atheos

muttdog said:


> You do something that you have set forth not to do, hence the change of what will be to what now is.


 
But doesn't expecting the unexpected make the unexpected expected?


----------



## Bronwyn

Everyone expects to die someday.... but people die unexpectedly all the time.


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Everyone expects to die someday.... but people die unexpectedly all the time.



Not me, I know I wont live past the day I die.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



And how are we today?


----------



## atheos

muttdog said:


> Not me, I know I wont live past the day I die.


 

Yeah, like that joke I heard somewhere that goes something like:  everyday I beat my previous record of number of days I have stayed alive.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> And how are we today?



Pretty good... you??


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Pretty good... you??



I'm good. Just ready for the weekend. Too bad I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## atheos

burrr...chilly outside today


----------



## Bronwyn

What a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> What a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>






yes?


----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> yes?


----------



## atheos

____/\___/\__/\__/\_/\_/\_/\/\/\/\/\____________________________ this thread is 

Needs some sort of life support besides watching Rich hump Bronwyn's leg all day


----------



## Bronwyn

atheos said:


> ____/\___/\__/\__/\_/\_/\_/\/\/\/\/\____________________________ this thread is
> 
> Needs some sort of life support besides watching Rich hump Bronwyn's leg all day


----------



## rich70

atheos said:


> ____/\___/\__/\__/\_/\_/\_/\/\/\/\/\____________________________ this thread is
> 
> Needs some sort of life support besides watching Rich hump Bronwyn's leg all day



But you should see her leg!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> But you should see her leg!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



We better stop before people start getting the wrong ideal.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> We better stop before people start getting the wrong ideal.



For real. You know people in here


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> For real. You know people in here



I know right.


So thanks for last night. You were wonderful


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I know right.
> 
> 
> So thanks for last night. You were wonderful



It only gets better


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> It only gets better



Wow, I can't wait to find out.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Wow, I can't wait to find out.



Maybe we should enroll you in rehab now before the addiction fully sets in.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Maybe we should enroll you in rehab now before the addiction fully sets in.



 

I got kicked outta rehab once already.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I got kicked outta rehab once already.



You dirty dog you


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> You dirty dog you



What? :shrug:


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> What? :shrug:



Don't you think you should have told me that little piece of information before  and we


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Don't you think you should have told me that little piece of information before  and we



Would you still have  me and let me  you?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Would you still have  me and let me  you?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Again, what? :shrug:


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Again, what? :shrug:



 You are on time out.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> You are on time out.



Why? What did I do?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Why? What did I do?



Alright... time out over.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Alright... time out over.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



How is your day going?? I'm still playing solitaire, lol


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> How is your day going?? I'm still playing solitaire, lol



Well I went to the bank and 7-11. That has been the highlight of my day so far. Now it looks like its gonna storm any minute. The wind picked up and the clouds rolled in.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Well I went to the bank and 7-11. That has been the highlight of my day so far. Now it looks like its gonna storm any minute. The wind picked up and the clouds rolled in.



Wow... no sign of any storms up in DC... lots of white clouds


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Wow... no sign of any storms up in DC... lots of white clouds



It got dark pretty quick here in the 'dorf.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> It got dark pretty quick here in the 'dorf.



Well you can keep it down there!!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Well you can keep it down there!!!



I think it came from D.C.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Wow... no sign of any storms up in DC... lots of white clouds



Now the sun is back out. Crazy I tell ya!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Now the sun is back out. Crazy I tell ya!



:

It just started sprinkling here


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> :
> 
> It just started sprinkling here





And thats my


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> And thats my



Wanna meet at the lake and fight for it???


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Wanna meet at the lake and fight for it???



No. You can have it.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> No. You can have it.



pffft. You're no fun.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> pffft. You're no fun.



Ok, lets go then


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Ok, lets go then



YOU ------->  <--------ME


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> YOU ------->  <--------ME



Oh you think so, do you missy?!?!?!?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Oh you think so, do you missy?!?!?!?





Yep.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Yep.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Now you're just teasing me.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Now you're just teasing me.



nane nane boo boo


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> nane nane boo boo



stick your head in doo doo


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> stick your head in doo doo


----------



## boots

Did I win?


----------



## twinoaks207

boots said:


> Did I win?


 
Nope!


----------



## Bronwyn

twinoaks207 said:


> Nope!


----------



## muttdog




----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


>





Why do you keep calling yourself names? It's not healthy.


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Why do you keep calling yourself names? It's not healthy.



Well, I wasnt loved as a child, I was beaten, people called me mean things in school, my dog bit me, my kid hates me.............Oh, wait....thats my excuse if I commit a crime.......I posted  cause I was the first loser of the day.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Well, I wasnt loved as a child, I was beaten, people called me mean things in school, my dog bit me, my kid hates me.............Oh, wait....thats my excuse if I commit a crime.......I posted  cause I was the first loser of the day.



 Good come back.


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Good come back.


----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



Good morning!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Good morning!!



Good morning to you too!

No time out for me today please.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Good morning to you too!
> 
> No time out for me today please.



 ok

I feel like I met half the residents of Ridge over the weekend.


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


>


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Good morning to you too!
> 
> No time out for me today please.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>





withrespect said:


>



Um excuse me, that was days ago.


----------



## KVF323

rich70 said:


> Um excuse me, that was days ago.


its WR, she is slooooooow


----------



## KVF323

KVF323 said:


> its WR, she is slooooooow


ooops! i mean pretty!!!!! soooooo pretty!


----------



## rich70

KVF323 said:


> its WR, she is slooooooow






KVF323 said:


> ooops! i mean pretty!!!!! soooooo pretty!


Nice save!


----------



## MrZ06




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## withrespect

KVF323 said:


> ooops! i mean pretty!!!!! soooooo pretty!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


>


----------



## KVF323

withrespect said:


>


i say youre pretty and u smack me? :hmph:


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>


----------



## withrespect

KVF323 said:


> i say youre pretty and u smack me? :hmph:



Coming from you, it is an insult because pretty =


----------



## muttdog

1st loser of the day.


----------



## MrEvo

muttdog said:


> 1st loser of the day.





GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## muttdog

MrEvo said:


> GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## GypsyQueen

Ill steel your clothes and wear them if the fit me.


----------



## GypsyQueen

I never make agreements, just like a gypsy


----------



## GypsyQueen

and i wont back down cause lifes already bit me 
cause im a gypsy!


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



 You sure know how to stop my  don't you.


----------



## withrespect

Bronwyn said:


>









rich70 said:


> You sure know how to stop my  don't you.


----------



## whome20603

withrespect said:


>



I think it's pretty clear you're supposed to just stay outta this thread. This is the thread where Rich flirts with Bronwyn, all the other threads are for you two


----------



## muttdog

withrespect said:


>



Be my pool girl.


----------



## KVF323

whome20603 said:


> I think it's pretty clear you're supposed to just stay outta this thread. This is the thread where Rich flirts with Bronwyn, all the other threads are for you two


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> I think it's pretty clear you're supposed to just stay outta this thread. This is the thread where Rich flirts with Bronwyn, all the other threads are for you two



Then which thread is for you and I?


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Then which thread is for you and I?



 THAT'S IT!!!!! I'VE HAD ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> THAT'S IT!!!!! I'VE HAD ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!



You're the one cheating on me!!


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> You're the one cheating on me!!



WHAT?!    With whom am I cheating?!


----------



## GypsyQueen

Ahhhh push it, pa push it real good!!!!


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> WHAT?!    With whom am I cheating?!



Where do I start?


----------



## MrEvo

rich70 said:


> Where do I start?



with fred... but he makes the bedrock.


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Where do I start?



Why not start from the beginning... usually a good place.


----------



## withrespect

MrEvo said:


> with fred... but he makes the bedrock.



not lately.


----------



## MrEvo

withrespect said:


> not lately.


----------



## rich70

MrEvo said:


> with fred... but he makes the bedrock.






withrespect said:


> Why not start from the beginning... usually a good place.


Well lets see.... kvf, kelb, whome, tyky(and her new boobies), morningbell, and how many others?


Wait, all hotties, nevermind go right ahead. Just as long as I can be in the room too. 



withrespect said:


> not lately.


Aww, come to Rich


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Then which thread is for you and I?



The private one, now hush your mouth before you know who catches on.


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> The private one, now hush your mouth before you know who catches on.



Opps, sorry. She won't catch on, she's pretty.


----------



## dontknowwhy

Am I last to post in here? Did I win? what do you win anyhow?


----------



## rich70

dontknowwhy said:


> Am I last to post in here? Did I win? what do you win anyhow?



No, no, and a lap dance from 4d.


----------



## atheos

If you tied buttered toast to the back of a cat and dropped it from a height, what would happen?


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



You're back


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> You're back



Miss me??


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Miss me??



Of course! Where did ya go?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Of course! Where did ya go?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> :goosip:



Well I didn't want everyone to know that you came to see me.







Damn, I just let them all know


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Well I didn't want everyone to know that you came to see me.
> 
> 
> Damn, I just let them all know



    

Damn fingers!!!!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Damn fingers!!!!!



Sorry


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Sorry



Awwwww


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Awwwww



I knew I could melt your heart.


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



Ready for dinner honey?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Ready for dinner honey?



No. I'm stuck at work till 9. 


But if you feel like bringing me dinner........


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> No. I'm stuck at work till 9.
> 
> 
> But if you feel like bringing me dinner........



Dinner and a show??


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Dinner and a show??



Umm, YES


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Umm, YES


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



So are you on your way?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> So are you on your way?



posted via mobile

Yep


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> posted via mobile
> 
> Yep


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


> Sorry



OH! So you use this cute little beagle picture on all the girls. 

Rich


----------



## MrEvo

You come to love not by finding the perfect person, but by seeing an imperfect person perfectly.


----------



## muttdog

MrEvo said:


> You come to love not by finding the perfect person, but by seeing an imperfect person perfectly.



You do love me!


----------



## MrEvo

muttdog said:


> You do love me!



I just love what you can do to a ear.


----------



## KVF323

4d died a while ago, sooooo uhmmmmm thats going to be a pretty gross lap dance


----------



## MrEvo

KVF323 said:


> 4d died a while ago, sooooo uhmmmmm thats going to be a pretty gross lap dance


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> OH! So you use this cute little beagle picture on all the girls.
> 
> Rich






MrEvo said:


> You come to love not by finding the perfect person, but by seeing an imperfect person perfectly.


Thats what I try to tell her every morning.


----------



## MrEvo

rich70 said:


> Thats what I try to tell her every morning.


----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



Are we having fun yet??


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Are we having fun yet??



No, I'm still waiting on my dinner and show from last night.


----------



## withrespect

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> No, I'm still waiting on my dinner and show from last night.



I knocked and knocked and pounded on the door.


----------



## KVF323

Bronwyn said:


> I knocked and knocked and pounded on the door.


Did you play with the "doorbell"?


----------



## Bronwyn

KVF323 said:


> Did you play with the "doorbell"?



I did.... I was able to re-create Mozarts "Lacrimosa" on it.


----------



## KVF323

Bronwyn said:


> I did.... I was able to re-create Mozarts "Lacrimosa" on it.


and u didnt get to "come" to Rich?


----------



## Bronwyn

KVF323 said:


> and u didnt get to "come" to Rich?



 He wouldn't open the door. Or he gave me a fake addy :shrug:


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


>






Bronwyn said:


> I knocked and knocked and pounded on the door.


I told you to go around to the back door. WR stopped by without calling first. I guess she was trying to catch me in the act.



Bronwyn said:


> He wouldn't open the door. Or he gave me a fake addy :shrug:


see above


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I told you to go around to the back door. WR stopped by without calling first. I guess she was trying to catch me in the act.
> 
> see above


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Don't cry honey


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Don't cry honey



:sniffle:


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> :sniffle:



Aww, come here


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Aww, come here


----------



## MrEvo

I dont know whats worse... the lance threads or this one


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> I dont know whats worse... the lance threads or this one



Oh come on now.... you aren't serious.

AND

our shiat is all in one thread and not splattered all over the forum


----------



## MrEvo

Bronwyn said:


> Oh come on now.... you aren't serious.
> 
> AND
> 
> our shiat is all in one thread and not splattered all over the forum



  you belong in :bitter:


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> you belong in :bitter:


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>






MrEvo said:


> I dont know whats worse... the lance threads or this one


 Then why did you and I bring this thread back to life all those moons ago?



Bronwyn said:


> Oh come on now.... you aren't serious.
> 
> AND
> 
> our shiat is all in one thread and not splattered all over the forum


Get 'em honey 



MrEvo said:


> you belong in :bitter:


  I think she does too.


----------



## MrEvo

rich70 said:


> : Then why did you and I bring this thread back to life all those moons ago?


----------



## rich70

MrEvo said:


>



You remember that don't you. I think it was a Saturday I was stuck at work.


----------



## MrEvo

rich70 said:


> You remember that don't you. *I think it was a Saturday* I was stuck at work.



I didnt remember THAT much 


I still go back n forth on brown being an MPD


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Then why did you and I bring this thread back to life all those moons ago?
> 
> Get 'em honey
> 
> 
> I think she does too.



LM said the same thing. I requested to join but.... :shrug:


----------



## MrEvo

Bronwyn said:


> LM said the same thing. I requested to join but.... :shrug:



read above.


----------



## rich70

MrEvo said:


> I didnt remember THAT much
> 
> 
> I still go back n forth on brown being an MPD


No she's not. I know someone that knows her.


----------



## MrEvo

rich70 said:


> No she's not. I know someone that knows her.



I know someone that knows MPD's too.


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> read above.



Lets see.... you've been here less than 6 months and you are calling ME and MPD


----------



## MrEvo

MrEvo said:


> I know someone that knows MPD's too.



and this one says she knows tinker bell so that made me raise an eyebrow.


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> I know someone that knows MPD's too.



Sorry, not an MPD. This is me plain and simple. I've met about 10 or more ppl from SOMD. I am who I am :shrug:


----------



## MrEvo

Bronwyn said:


> Lets see.... you've been here less than 6 months and you are calling ME and MPD



 much longer.


----------



## MrEvo

Bronwyn said:


> Sorry, not an MPD. This is me plain and simple. I've met about 10 or more ppl from SOMD. I am who I am :shrug:



I am a MPD  but LOTS know me :shrug:


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Lets see.... you've been here less than 6 months and you are calling ME and MPD


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> and this one says she knows tinker bell so that made me raise an eyebrow.



I know Tinker Bell??? really? I didn't know I knew her.



MrEvo said:


> much longer.



Sorry, I was looking at your Jun 09 date....


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> I am a MPD  but LOTS know me :shrug:



If you're an MPD... maybe I already know you


----------



## 4d2008

MrEvo said:


> I am a MPD  but LOTS know me :shrug:


----------



## Bronwyn

4d2008 said:


>


----------



## rich70

MrEvo said:


> I know someone that knows MPD's too.


kelb doesn't count.



Bronwyn said:


> Lets see.... you've been here less than 6 months and you are calling ME and MPD






MrEvo said:


> I am a MPD  but LOTS know me :shrug:


Who are you again?


----------



## MrEvo

Bronwyn said:


> I know Tinker Bell??? really? I didn't know I knew her.
> ..



WILL I AM TINKing you said something about that subject.


----------



## rich70

4d2008 said:


>



Who the hell is this?!?!?

I thought you were R.I.P.


----------



## MrEvo

rich70 said:


> Who the hell is this?!?!?
> 
> I thought you were R.I.P.






POSTER FROM THE DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> WILL I AM TINKing you said something about that subject.



Oh yeah, for real. I used to post in the chat room all the freaking time when I worked at CMH. Back then Tinker was better known as Save A Horse. He was in there EVERY freaking day. He never started posting in the forums until the chat room died.


----------



## MrEvo

Bronwyn said:


> Oh yeah, for real. I used to post in the chat room all the freaking time when I worked at CMH. Back then Tinker was better known as Save A Horse. He was in there EVERY freaking day. He never started posting in the forums intil the chat room died.



I know  Lance and I use to get into all the time in chat.... (well the other screen name)


----------



## rich70

MrEvo said:


> POSTER FROM THE DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  I miss 4d. He had a sweet ass!


----------



## MrEvo

rich70 said:


> I miss 4d. He had a sweet ass!



and the biggest  you ever saw!


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> I know  Lance and I use to get into all the time in chat.... (well the other screen name)



Whatever  One of my neighbors is in :bitter: which is the person I named when I asked to join.

No bigs.

Back to editing video


----------



## MrEvo

Bronwyn said:


> Whatever  One of my neighbors is in :bitter: which is the person I named when I asked to join.
> 
> No bigs.
> 
> Back to editing video



 whatever what? Lance and I did argue alot in chat.... Thats why I dont like him so much :shrug:


Ill start a thread and if  says okie dokie then you are in.


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> whatever what? Lance and I did argue alot in chat.... Thats why I dont like him so much :shrug:
> 
> 
> Ill start a thread and if  says okie dokie then you are in.



You were in chat all the time too??? Hmmmmmmm


----------



## LusbyMom

MrEvo said:


> you belong in :bitter:



 She does belong there.. that's why I asked her if she requested.. she is real.... and fits in for sure


----------



## KVF323

Bronwyn said:


> You were in chat all the time too??? Hmmmmmmm


we are going to need t osee a picture of your boobs, and i require all new members buy me a margharita!


----------



## Bronwyn

KVF323 said:


> we are going to need t osee a picture of your boobs, and i require all new members buy me a margharita!





I'd buy you a drink...


----------



## LusbyMom

KVF323 said:


> we are going to need t osee a picture of your boobs, and i require all new members buy me a margharita!



She's in... which means you got a picture.... so now it's time to share it


----------



## Bronwyn

LusbyMom said:


> She's in... which means you got a picture.... so now it's time to share it







So much new reading to do!!!


----------



## muttdog

smow.


----------



## MrEvo

muttdog said:


> smow.



smow


----------



## muttdog

MrEvo said:


> smow



4D smow.


----------



## rich70

Now Brownie is in BCK I guess this thread goes back on life support. Her and I tired to keep it alive but.....


----------



## MrEvo

rich70 said:


> Now Brownie is in BCK I guess this thread goes back on life support. Her and I tired to keep it alive but.....



so I win then.


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> so I win then.



Dream on


----------



## MrEvo

Bronwyn said:


> Dream on



soooooooooo getting the boot.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

muttdog said:


> smow.


 


not till tomorrow!!


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> soooooooooo getting the boot.



 M'kay


----------



## Phina

ImAChvyGirl said:


> not till tomorrow!!



You really think it will amount to much??


----------



## MrEvo

Phina said:


> You really think it will amount to much??



wont even stick


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Phina said:


> You really think it will amount to much??


 

I like watching it fall it makes it better when it doesn't stick


----------



## Phina

ImAChvyGirl said:


> I like watching it fall it makes it better when it doesn't stick



I agree. I can't stand driving in it!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Phina said:


> I agree. I can't stand driving in it!


 

me either!!


----------



## atheos

Most likley will end up to just be rain.  Maybe about an inch Saturday night.  Maybe.


----------



## KVF323

MrEvo said:


> soooooooooo getting the boot.


 she would like that


----------



## MrEvo

KVF323 said:


> she would like that



 :footer:


----------



## KVF323

MrEvo said:


> :footer:


----------



## MrEvo

KVF323 said:


>



:thumber:


----------



## KVF323

MrEvo said:


> :thumber:


----------



## MrEvo

KVF323 said:


>



the forums must be slow if we made it back into here.


----------



## atheos

...yup...


----------



## 2lazy2P

atheos said:


> ...yup...


 

Tell me about it


----------



## MrEvo

exactly.


----------



## 2lazy2P

MrEvo said:


> exactly.


 

Just watching the seconds tick by until I can offically call it a day.


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> the forums must be slow if we made it back into here.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



You're back .....again


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> You're back .....again



Yeah,... it's that looooong drive home. Now kids and dinner to take care of.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Yeah,... it's that looooong drive home. Now kids and dinner to take care of.



answer your pm


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> answer your pm



I will... I will.


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody


----------



## muttdog

monday


----------



## twinoaks207

Monday............blecccch!


----------



## Bronwyn

twinoaks207 said:


> Monday............blecccch!



I'll third that!!


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> I'll third that!!



Monday is my favorite day, right after, sunday, tuesday, wednesday, thursday, friday, and saturday.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Monday is my favorite day, right after, sunday, tuesday, wednesday, thursday, friday, and saturday.



My favorite days are the ones that don't end in Y


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> My favorite days are the ones that don't end in Y


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

Hey everyone!!


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey everyone!!



Hey hot momma, I got your girls jacket.


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> Hey hot momma, I got your girls jacket.



Hey there-yes PLEASE give it to me so we can burn it!!!!! What is up with that team????


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there-yes PLEASE give it to me so we can burn it!!!!! What is up with that team????



Someone stole the steelers playbook and replaced it with a redskins playbook.


----------



## Kittykat33

muttdog said:


> Someone stole the steelers playbook and replaced it with a redskins playbook.



HAHAHA-that is a good one! My team did good yesterday-I was pacing the floor the last 2 minutes-but we WON!!!


----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn

Kittykat33 said:


> HAHAHA-that is a good one! My team did good yesterday-I was pacing the floor the last 2 minutes-but we WON!!!



My team lost


----------



## muttdog

tuesday


----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



And how are we on this fine day?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> And how are we on this fine day?



Pretty dandy... except I have to pee


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Pretty dandy... except I have to pee



Well go to the bathroom or are you wearing your depends today?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Well go to the bathroom or are you wearing your depends today?



I have my depends on. Wouldn't want another accident


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I have my depends on. Wouldn't want another accident


Thats so sexy


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Thats so sexy



Would you like to change it for me 

this is getting too gross... I call a truce, lol.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Would you like to change it for me
> 
> this is getting too gross... I call a truce, lol.



Change it?!?!?    


Ok, truce. So how is the weather?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Change it?!?!?
> 
> 
> Ok, truce. So how is the weather?






The weather is actually beautiful... but I hear my ride to work is going to be rough in the morning


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> The weather is actually beautiful... but I hear my ride to work is going to be rough in the morning



Um, it's the afternoon. I see you hit the bottle early today.


----------



## MrEvo

today....


----------



## atheos

It's beginning to look a lot like.....


----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## MrEvo

wanted to put smilies on I dont see very much.



and the big one


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> wanted to put smilies on I dont see very much.
> 
> 
> 
> and the big one



You know you've given too much of your life to the forums when you actually get a smilie named after you


----------



## MrEvo

Bronwyn said:


> You know you've given too much of your life to the forums when you actually get a smilie named after you



:mrevo:

:4d:

Nothing   guess Ill be around longer.


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> :mrevo:
> 
> :4d:
> 
> Nothing   guess Ill be around longer.



We all have to have goals in life


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## rich70

MrEvo said:


> wanted to put smilies on I dont see very much.
> 
> 
> 
> and the big one



And the best one


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Too bad the don't have a smiley of me humping your leg


----------



## muttdog




----------



## boots

Did I win?


----------



## muttdog

boots said:


> Did I win?



keep trying.


----------



## boots

muttdog said:


> keep trying.



OK how about now?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Out of retirement I win.


----------



## rich70

pcjohnnyb said:


> Out of retirement I win.



 

Thats for lost time!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

rich70 said:


> Thats for lost time!


----------



## boots

meangirl said:


> You are the winner!!!



Thanks


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>



wake up


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> wake up



Just finished adding the sugar in my coffee.

:stirringcoffee:


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Just finished adding the sugar in my coffee.
> 
> :stirringcoffee:



cup number 2


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> cup number 2



If I was motivated I would make a pot at home in the mornings, but for some reason the coffee never tastes as good as what someone else makes


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> If I was motivated I would make a pot at home in the mornings, but for some reason the coffee never tastes as good as what someone else makes



I would rather drink my own coffee, than this watered down brown stuff here at work.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> I would rather drink my own coffee, than this watered down brown stuff here at work.



The best coffee I've ever had was from the Doctors lounge when I worked at the hospital. Now I'm spoiled


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> The best coffee I've ever had was from the Doctors lounge when I worked at the hospital. Now I'm spoiled



My dad makes the best cup of coffee and try as I might, I never make it as good as him.


----------



## Phina

Good morning, SOMD


----------



## RareBreed

Today I'm doing my work, the work of two who are on leave and two that are here but the boss doesn't trust them to do their work correctly.


----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


> cup number 2


cup number 4  and 4d makes the best coffee, and he makes it everymorning


----------



## muttdog

KVF323 said:


> cup number 4  and 4d makes the best coffee, and he makes it everymorning



I thought 4d was dead


----------



## rich70

KVF323 said:


>



:fixed:


----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


> I thought 4d was dead


i take his corpsde and use it like a puppet!


rich70 said:


> :fixed:


----------



## twinoaks207

RareBreed said:


> Today I'm doing my work, the work of two who are on leave and *two that are here but the boss doesn't trust them to do their work correctly*.


 
And I bet that those are the two that tick you off the most, aren't they? I know that always makes me : !!

You just can't help thinking, if the boss doesn't trust them to do the work correctly, then why the hell are they still working there??

I feel for ya, sister!


----------



## boots

Hey


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


>



No more popcorn after the 1st!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> No more popcorn after the 1st!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>





Good morning!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Good morning!



Good morning to you. How was your weekend?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Good morning to you. How was your weekend?



Christmas-Y

How was yours?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Christmas-Y
> 
> How was yours?



Good. I took my daughter to Flat Iron Farm on Sat night to see the lights. She loved that. Then yesterday I took her to the National Harbor to the Ice exhibit. That was AWESOME!! Everything was made out of ice. They had a big ice slide. Just dress warm because it was only 7 degrees in there. It was a little pricey but we had a great time. The Gaylord hotel was great too. All the lights and decorations were beautiful. I would recommend to see it.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Good. I took my daughter to Flat Iron Farm on Sat night to see the lights. She loved that. Then yesterday I took her to the National Harbor to the Ice exhibit. That was AWESOME!! Everything was made out of ice. They had a big ice slide. Just dress warm because it was only 7 degrees in there. It was a little pricey but we had a great time. The Gaylord hotel was great too. All the lights and decorations were beautiful. I would recommend to see it.



My son is going on a field trip with school tomorrow to the Baltimore aquarium 

I think we are going out to Flat Iron farm tonight ourselves.


----------



## RareBreed

rich70 said:


> Good. I took my daughter to Flat Iron Farm on Sat night to see the lights. She loved that. Then yesterday I took her to the National Harbor to the Ice exhibit. That was AWESOME!! Everything was made out of ice. They had a big ice slide. Just dress warm because it was only 7 degrees in there. It was a little pricey but we had a great time. The Gaylord hotel was great too. All the lights and decorations were beautiful. I would recommend to see it.





Bronwyn said:


> My son is going on a field trip with school tomorrow to the Baltimore aquarium
> 
> I think we are going out to Flat Iron farm tonight ourselves.



We're going to Anne Marie Gardens on Friday night to see the lights. I've always wanted to go to Flat Iron but with AMG being on "my" side of the bridge, we haven't ever made it over there.


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Good. I took my daughter to Flat Iron Farm on Sat night to see the lights. She loved that. Then yesterday I took her to the National Harbor to the Ice exhibit. That was AWESOME!! Everything was made out of ice. They had a big ice slide. Just dress warm because it was only 7 degrees in there. It was a little pricey but we had a great time. The Gaylord hotel was great too. All the lights and decorations were beautiful. I would recommend to see it.



Thanks for calling me back!!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Thanks for calling me back!!!



Well if you would answer your phone once in a while....


----------



## KVF323

Bronwyn said:


> My son is going on a field trip with school tomorrow to the Baltimore aquarium
> 
> I think we are going out to Flat Iron farm tonight ourselves.


oh my mom wanted info on their lights. info please!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Well if you would answer your phone once in a while....



I DO answer my phone!!!! Are you going to beable to go Thursday?


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> I DO answer my phone!!!! Are you going to beable to go Thursday?



I called your cell last night and you didn't answer so I had to call your house.


Yes it looks like I can go.


----------



## muttdog

Kittykat33 said:


> I DO answer my phone!!!! Are you going to *beable* to go Thursday?



What is that kitty? I dont know that word.


----------



## Phina




----------



## MrEvo




----------



## KVF323

MrEvo said:


>


----------



## MrEvo

KVF323 said:


>


----------



## muttdog

MrEvo said:


>



bigwhoops


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


>


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


>



Is there an echo in here?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



Where in the Heck have you been?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Where in the Heck have you been?



You left this morning and forgot to untie me........again!


----------



## NYCityGirl

this is still going?


----------



## muttdog

NYCityGirl said:


> this is still going?



We keep it on life support.


----------



## NYCityGirl

muttdog said:


> We keep it on life support.



i see this


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> You left this morning and forgot to untie me........again!





OMG, I'm soooooo sorry


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> OMG, I'm soooooo sorry



Well please don't do it again! I was late for work! 

Or next time when its your turn to be tied up, I'll leave you like that.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Well please don't do it again! I was late for work!
> 
> Or next time when its your turn to be tied up, I'll leave you like that.


----------



## Black-Francis

Kittykat33 said:


> I DO answer my phone!!!! Are you going to beable to go Thursday?





rich70 said:


> I called your cell last night and you didn't answer so I had to call your house.
> 
> 
> Yes it looks like I can go.



awwwwww shiat!!!! Rich has a hot date!!!


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> awwwwww shiat!!!! Rich has a hot date!!!



No, we are going to a vewing of one of our co-workers. He was 20 years old and passed away on Sunday from a car accident. Very sad.


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> No, we are going to a vewing of one of our co-workers. He was 20 years old and passed away on Sunday from a car accident. Very sad.



Damn, that sucks.....Sorry for your loss, bro.....


----------



## 2lazy2P

Awkward Silence


*crickets*


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> No, we are going to a vewing of one of our co-workers. He was 20 years old and passed away on Sunday from a car accident. Very sad.


----------



## boots

Hey


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## MrEvo

NYCityGirl said:


> i see this







RICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WTF!!!!!!!

Take care of my light work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>






MrEvo said:


> RICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!
> 
> Take care of my light work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WTF!!  I thought you took care of that a long time ago. You said she would never escape again.


----------



## Phina




----------



## rich70

Phina said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Where have you been hidding?


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>


Whats up little buddy? 



Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Gtmustang88

muttdog said:


> Where have you been hidding?



School, work, etc...



rich70 said:


> Whats up little buddy?


yo, how is the new ride working out for you?


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## ovred




----------



## MrEvo

ovred said:


>



Bet you thought you were going to win didnt you


----------



## rich70

MrEvo said:


> Bet you thought you were going to win didnt you



Same with you!


----------



## muttdog

MrEvo said:


> Bet you thought you were going to win didnt you



ditto


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog

New day first loser again.


----------



## MrEvo

muttdog said:


> New day *first loser *again.


----------



## muttdog

MrEvo said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## boots

Hey


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## boots




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>






maybe you won't see this till after your 24 hours.


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> maybe you won't see this till after your 24 hours.


----------



## atheos




----------



## Bronwyn

Almost time to head home. Hoping traffic isn't too crazy coming down rt 4


----------



## girlygirl87




----------



## Bronwyn

girlygirl87 said:


>


----------



## boots

Hey.


----------



## Bronwyn

Heading back to somd today from FRedneck county...


----------



## MrEvo




----------



## muttdog




----------



## Phina




----------



## atheos




----------



## whome20603

atheos said:


>



 (by the by, your yawn smiley made me yawn for real )


I'm SOFA KING bored!!!!!!


----------



## atheos

Do some push-ups and then get back to work woman.


And sorry for passing on the yawn.


----------



## whome20603

atheos said:


> Do some push-ups and then get back to work woman.
> 
> 
> And sorry for passing on the yawn.



Push-ups aren't really my thing


----------



## atheos

whome20603 said:


> Push-ups aren't really my thing


 
Well you know what they say - live the life you love.


----------



## whome20603

atheos said:


> Well you know what they say - live the life you love.



Ah yes, the infamous "they" 

Thank you. You know, you're unique...just like everyone else


----------



## MrEvo

"they" sure do talk.


----------



## whome20603

MrEvo said:


> "they" sure do talk.



"they" sure do a lot of things


----------



## atheos

whome20603 said:


> "they" sure do a lot of things


----------



## whome20603

atheos said:


>


----------



## atheos

Alright, had enough of this sitting around work bored.  I am going home for the day.


----------



## whome20603

atheos said:


> Alright, had enough of this sitting around work bored.  I am going home for the day.



I still have 25 minutes :kickingrocks:


----------



## MrEvo

whome20603 said:


> I still have 25 minutes :kickingrocks:



I home


----------



## whome20603

MrEvo said:


> I home



Bastage


----------



## Phina

Good morning!


----------



## boots

Hey everybody.


----------



## MrZ06

Phina said:


> Good morning!


Good morning sunshine.


----------



## KVF323

whome20603 said:


> Bastage


hes been home today and doesnt have to work tomorrow- i do


----------



## whome20603

KVF323 said:


> hes been home today and doesnt have to work tomorrow- i do



My fiance's been off since the 14th and doesn't go back until the 4th. Do you know how hard that makes it for me to get up and go to work?? No fair


----------



## atheos

whome20603 said:


> My fiance's been off since the 14th and doesn't go back until the 4th. Do you know how hard that makes it for me to get up and go to work?? No fair


 

My step-son got that much time off too but he is in the second grade.  What's your man's excuse?


----------



## whome20603

atheos said:


> My step-son got that much time off too but he is in the second grade.  What's your man's excuse?



Great job with vacation available to use or lose, accumulates another 3 weeks in January


----------



## atheos

whome20603 said:


> Great job with vacation available to use or lose, accumulates another 3 weeks in January


 

Wow..that is nice.  I only get 2.5 days a month.


----------



## whome20603

atheos said:


> Wow..that is nice.  I only get 2.5 days a month.



2.5 days x 12 months/1 year = 30 days??? You get a MONTH of vacation?


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## rusty27




----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


>


----------



## boots

Hey everybody.


----------



## Bronwyn

It's freaking cold outside!


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> It's freaking cold outside!



I could warm you up.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> I could warm you up.



Oh really???


----------



## boots




----------



## CrabbyClark




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



 I've missed ya!!!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I've missed ya!!!!




Aww. I've missed you too! 

 How was your holiday?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Aww. I've missed you too!
> 
> How was your holiday?



Peaceful! And you?


----------



## atheos




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Peaceful! And you?



Mine was great!! I got to spend my whole vacation with my daughter!!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Mine was great!! I got to spend my whole vacation with my daughter!!



That's awesome!!

I just realized this is my last christmas with my oldest unless he comes home to visit


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> That's awesome!!
> 
> I just realized this is my last christmas with my oldest unless he comes home to visit



Hi there honey!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Hi there honey!


----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## atheos




----------



## MrEvo




----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



 You used to like it when I poked you...


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> You used to like it when I poked you...



You're right. I'm sorry.


wait, but you used to like it when I smacked you. Oh nevermind, you liked the spankings.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> You're right. I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> wait, but you used to like it when I smacked you. Oh nevermind, you liked the spankings.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



We know each other so well


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> We know each other so well



 You know it.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> You know it.



Morning sunshine


----------



## Beta84

why won't this thread DIE!!!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> why won't this thread DIE!!!



Get outta this thread


----------



## MrEvo

Beta84 said:


> why won't this thread DIE!!!



Lastperson--->
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	





FVCK!


----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



You're drunk already this morning?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> You're drunk already this morning?



:hiccup:


----------



## muttdog




----------



## MrEvo

<--- I dont use this one enough.


----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> :hiccup:



That means you get more


----------



## atheos




----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> That means you get more





and the more  and steak you get.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> and the more  and steak you get.






 You are the bestest!!!


----------



## rich70




----------



## MrEvo

Mondays


----------



## muttdog

MrEvo said:


> Mondays


----------



## rich70

MrEvo said:


> Mondays






Better?


----------



## SweetPants

Oh my goodness, I'm  not sure if I would like to win this game since I can't find what the prize is! Do any of yall know?  Yall are so crazy!


----------



## rich70

SweetPants said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm  not sure if I would like to win this game since I can't find what the prize is! Do any of yall know?  Yall are so crazy!



It was a lap dance from 4d(R.I.P)  Now nobody knows :shrug:


----------



## muttdog

SweetPants said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm  not sure if I would like to win this game since *I can't find what the prize is! Do any of yall know? * Yall are so crazy!



Me!


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## rich70




----------



## MrEvo

rich70 said:


> It was a lap dance from 4d(R.I.P)  Now nobody knows :shrug:


----------



## rich70

MrEvo said:


> View attachment 71846



I miss him so much too.


----------



## muttdog

MrEvo said:


> View attachment 71846



I took my shinnyest quarter and threw it in the water in honor of 4d.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## muttdog




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## MrEvo

muttdog said:


> I took my shinnyest quarter and threw it in the water in honor of 4d.



Does anyone one have any scuba equipment??????


----------



## CrabbyClark




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## KVF323

rich70 said:


> I miss him so much too.


I don't 


muttdog said:


> I took my shinnyest quarter and threw it in the water in honor of 4d.


 stop trying to bring him back!


MrEvo said:


> Does anyone one have any scuba equipment??????


well.... i guess as long as isnt PervD


----------



## muttdog

KVF323 said:


> stop trying to bring him back!



Im offering a reward of 1 quarter to anyone who has info on where to find 4d's body so we can dig him up and bring him back to life.


----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


> Im offering a reward of 1 quarter to anyone who has info on where to find 4d's body so we can dig him up and bring him back to life.


why? im really not into it if its been so long that the body is no longer warm  you are a sick sick person!!!


----------



## MrEvo

muttdog said:


> Im offering a reward of 1 quarter to anyone who has info on where to find 4d's body so we can dig him up and bring him back to life.



Im not replying to your post but more to your signature..


I do believe they call that lubrication


----------



## muttdog

KVF323 said:


> why? im really not into it if its been so long that the body is no longer warm  you are a sick sick person!!!


They wont turn you down.


MrEvo said:


> Im not replying to your post but more to your signature..
> I do believe they call that lubrication



Ill have to tell the wife that when we do laundry.


----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


> They wont turn you down.
> 
> 
> Ill have to tell the wife that when we do laundry.





theres "turning you down" and being turned down 

and then theres

"turning you down" and turning them over!


----------



## rich70




----------



## atheos




----------



## Bronwyn

I need


----------



## MrEvo

Bronwyn said:


> I need



Ive had  already


----------



## muttdog

MrEvo said:


> Ive had  already



For me.


----------



## MrEvo

muttdog said:


> For me.



Im going to start chugging now!


----------



## Bronwyn

We have coffee at work but no Sugar... only splenda today


----------



## muttdog

MrEvo said:


> Im going to start chugging now!



Just got #5


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> We have coffee at work but no Sugar... only splenda today



Poor baby, come to mutt, I have plenty of sugar for you.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Just got #5


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Stop using my


----------



## MrEvo

muttdog said:


> Just got #5



You do know when I type  this is a pot, not a cup right....


----------



## muttdog

MrEvo said:


> You do know when I type  this is a pot, not a cup right....



You have pot and your not sharing?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Stop using my


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Don't make me...........


----------



## shiki

i am legend


----------



## MrEvo

shiki said:


> i am legend



you just kissed yourself....



Self love


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Don't make me...........


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>





Whats up?  


Oh and


----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


> You have pot and your not sharing?


BF is gonna be pissed!


----------



## shiki

MrEvo said:


> you just kissed yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> Self love



Don't knock it till you try it


----------



## MrEvo

KVF323 said:


> BF is gonna be pissed!



Pot is  

Potheads need to grow up and do Coke like an adult...


----------



## KVF323

shiki said:


> Don't knock it till you try it


i used to self love alot when i was younger 


MrEvo said:


> Pot is
> 
> Potheads need to grow up and do Coke like an adult...


Im on a diet..... can i do Diet Coke?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Whats up?
> 
> 
> Oh and





Nothin much, u?


----------



## MrEvo

KVF323 said:


> i used to self love alot when i was younger
> 
> Im on a diet..... can i do Diet Coke?


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> Nothin much, u?



I forgot you were up the road now when I call you to watch the game. We had a good time till B showed up. Then I got dissed.


----------



## muttdog

MrEvo said:


> Pot is
> 
> Potheads need to grow up and do Coke like an adult...


I drink diet pepsi.


KVF323 said:


> *i used to self love alot when i was younger *
> 
> Im on a diet..... can i do Diet Coke?



and you are trying to make us belive you stopped.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I forgot you were up the road now when I call you to watch the game. We had a good time till B showed up. Then I got dissed.



Yeah, I was lazy and didn't feel like driving down there. Plus i was playing some mw2


----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


> I drink diet pepsi.
> 
> 
> and you are trying to make us belive you stopped.



i have, now i use 4d as my slave


----------



## shiki

Open letter to the cougars out there:
keep your paws off my cub!


----------



## rich70




----------



## muttdog

<----------life support for me and this thread


----------



## rich70




----------



## MrEvo

rich70 said:


>



Ill bet you thought you were going to win 


But,



No...


----------



## KVF323

MrEvo said:


> Ill bet you thought you were going to win
> 
> 
> But,
> 
> 
> 
> No...




I remembe the days if u werent on for a couple hours you had 15 pages of catching u pto do


----------



## MrEvo

KVF323 said:


> I remembe the days if u werent on for a couple hours you had 15 pages of catching u pto do





The second you started the BCK this thread went


----------



## toppick08




----------



## KVF323

MrEvo said:


> The second you started the BCK this thread went


Ill jsut boot everyone


----------



## muttdog

toppick08 said:


>





KVF323 said:


> Ill *jsut* boot everyone



I dont know that word.


----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


> I dont know that word.


Im starting with you!


----------



## whome20603

MrEvo said:


> Ill bet you thought you were going to win



I won over a hundred pages ago 



KVF323 said:


> Ill jsut boot everyone



If I remember the prize correctly, I would like to regift it to you 



Nowa, doncha goin kickin me out kay?


----------



## KVF323

whome20603 said:


> I won over a hundred pages ago
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember the prize correctly, I would like to regift it to you
> 
> 
> 
> Nowa, doncha goin kickin me out kay?


i would never kick out my fake gfs


----------



## shiki

Shiki FTW!


----------



## rich70

Ok, everybody out. Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## MrEvo

rich70 said:


> Ok, everybody out. Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## whome20603

KVF323 said:


> i would never kick out my fake gfs



Thanks booface 

(Quoted for your husband )


----------



## KVF323

MrEvo said:


>


i dont give a eff bunny!


----------



## MrEvo

whome20603 said:


> Thanks booface
> 
> (Quoted for your husband )



she cant stop me


----------



## MrEvo

KVF323 said:


> i dont give a eff bunny!


----------



## muttdog

Still waiting to get booted.


----------



## whome20603

MrEvo said:


> she cant stop me



You're so pretty!!!!!!! 

I sure hope this works on you too.....


----------



## tyky

winna winna chicken dinna


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> winna winna chicken dinna


----------



## tyky

whome20603 said:


>



I really don't wanna win anymore

I mean the prize is a lap dance from 4d at Roses  :shrug:

nothing as exciting as a lap dance from a married man in asbestos skivies


----------



## MrEvo

:slam:


----------



## tyky

MrEvo said:


> :slam:


----------



## muttdog

MrEvo said:


> :slam:



You can give me a lap dance any time you want.


----------



## whome20603

tyky said:


> I really don't wanna win anymore
> 
> I mean the prize is a lap dance from 4d at Roses  :shrug:
> 
> nothing as exciting as a lap dance from a married man in asbestos skivies


----------



## dn0121




----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


>



trying to sneak in for the win arentcha


go buy your BBBS Valentines Dinner tickets


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> trying to sneak in for the win arentcha
> 
> go buy your BBBS Valentines Dinner tickets


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


> trying to sneak in for the win arentcha
> 
> 
> go buy your BBBS Valentines Dinner tickets


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


>


----------



## dn0121

tyky said:


>




whats for dinner tonight?


----------



## tyky

dn0121 said:


> whats for dinner tonight?



I dunno, whatever you are cooking


----------



## rich70




----------



## tyky




----------



## MrEvo




----------



## KVF323

MrEvo said:


>


 but i still love you


----------



## MrEvo

KVF323 said:


> but i still love you


----------



## rich70




----------



## KVF323




----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (BlackBerry8330/4.5.0.77 Profile/MIDP-2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1 VendorID/105)


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## somdfunguy

winna winna chicken dinna


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70




----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70




----------



## atheos




----------



## muttdog




----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


>


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## CrabbyClark




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


>


----------



## whome20603

Mornin'


----------



## atheos




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>






whome20603 said:


> Mornin'


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>





whome20603 said:


> Mornin'





atheos said:


>





rich70 said:


>


----------



## whome20603

> rich70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muttdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


:awwwloveforlilolwhome:


----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## MrEvo




----------



## rich70




----------



## MrEvo




----------



## atheos




----------



## toppick08

MrEvo said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


>



..........man


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


> ..........man


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


>



We need to do Hooters again................


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


> We need to do Hooters again................



I haven't been there for over a year. I don't drink anymore.


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> I haven't been there for over a year. I don't drink anymore.



They got Coke....


----------



## muttdog

toppick08 said:


> They got Coke....



You still owe me a beer.


----------



## toppick08

muttdog said:


> You still owe me a beer.



True that.......

I will make good.


----------



## muttdog

toppick08 said:


> True that.......
> 
> I will make good.



You buy me one, I buy you one, sounds good to me.


----------



## toppick08

muttdog said:


> You buy me one, I buy you one, sounds good to me.


----------



## shiki

In Yo Face!


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> We need to do Hooters again................



 I wanna go!!!!


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> I wanna go!!!!



Love to see you there.


----------



## MrEvo

we need another open forum invite to CIP or something... That hasnt happened in over a year..


----------



## toppick08

MrEvo said:


> we need another open forum invite to CIP or something... That hasnt happened in over a year..



oh my.......


----------



## MrEvo

toppick08 said:


> oh my.......



Now that Kris is back online I hope she comes 


Maybe we should have it at ABC now...


----------



## rich70

MrEvo said:


> we need another open forum invite to CIP or something... That hasnt happened in over a year..



Lets set something up.


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> Lets set something up.



If you do it on a weekend, I could probally drag the old lady down there.


----------



## MrEvo

muttdog said:


> I you do it on a weekend, I could probally drap the old lady down there.



been drinking?


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> I you do it on a weekend, I could probally drap the old lady down there.


WTF?!?



MrEvo said:


> been drinking?


  He must have been.


----------



## muttdog

MrEvo said:


> been drinking?



I fixed it and the problem is I have not been drinking yet.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> WTF?!?
> 
> He must have been.


 


he is getting a rush from brake clean and gas fumes!!!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> he is getting a rush from brake clean and gas fumes!!!



No, he's been smelling his own farts all morning.


----------



## MrEvo

rich70 said:


> No, he's been smelling his own farts all morning.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrEvo said:


>


 

you can have my chair right between sluttpuppy and Rich!!!  it would be a 4d sammich.


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> you can have my chair right between sluttpuppy and Rich!!!  it would be a *4d sammich*.




It's not like thats never happened before


----------



## MrEvo




----------



## Bronwyn

Still home in my jammies


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Still home in my jammies





Thats not fair.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Thats not fair.


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>



Do they have footies in the jammies or are they see thru.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Do they have footies in the jammies or are they see thru.



Think "MILF"


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Think "MILF"


----------



## rich70




----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>



 working today?


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> working today?



Yep. Till effing 5:00. I'm soooooooooooooooo bored.


----------



## KVF323

rich70 said:


> Yep. Till effing 5:00. I'm soooooooooooooooo bored.


u have baby today? are u coming to the plunge?


----------



## rich70

KVF323 said:


> u have baby today? are u coming to the plunge?



My mom has her right now till I get off. No, I'm sorry, I can't come.


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> Yep. Till effing 5:00. I'm soooooooooooooooo bored.



Ok,.....tell me why these blades are squeaking...., fukkin ac/delco....


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


> Ok,.....tell me why these blades are squeaking...., fukkin ac/delco....



Because you're not supposed to turn the wipers on when its sunny out.


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> Because you're not supposed to turn the wipers on when its sunny out.



Good answer..............man


----------



## CrabbyClark




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## RareBreed




----------



## Bronwyn

Is the rain going to come down all day?


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Is the rain going to come down all day?



yes...........


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> yes...........



Oh


----------



## RareBreed

Bronwyn said:


> Oh



Atleast it will be warmer. 55* now in Lusby with High of 60*.


----------



## Bronwyn

RareBreed said:


> Atleast it will be warmer. 55* now in Lusby with High of 60*.



True... just wish we could enjoy it,


----------



## MrEvo

Cant believe its going to be 60 today and possible snow this weekend 

Hope everyone is ready for another batch of really sick people cause this is the perfect weather to start it up.


----------



## RareBreed

MrEvo said:


> Cant believe its going to be 60 today and possible snow this weekend
> 
> Hope everyone is ready for another batch of really sick people cause this is the perfect weather to start it up.



Calling for 2-4 inches to fall Thursday night!!


----------



## KVF323

RareBreed said:


> Calling for 2-4 inches to fall Thursday night!!


Uhmmmmmm Im going to need more than 2-4 inches


----------



## MrEvo

KVF323 said:


> Uhmmmmmm Im going to need more than 2-4 inches



:thumb:


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## KVF323

MrEvo said:


> :thumb:


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## MrZ06

Hey yo (throws toothpick) . That was my Razor Ramoan impression.  whacha think of the impression.


----------



## muttdog

MrZ06 said:


> Hey yo (throws toothpick) . That was my Razor Ramoan impression.  whacha think of the impression.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## MrZ06

does anyone want to hear my tracey morgan impression?


----------



## muttdog

MrZ06 said:


> does anyone want to hear my tracey morgan impression?



No lance, we dont.


----------



## MrZ06

That was halarious.....

cool impression........ hugh..........


----------



## tyky




----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## RareBreed




----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>





RareBreed said:


>


----------



## RareBreed

RareBreed said:


> Calling for 2-4 inches to fall Thursday night!!



Now the smow isn't suppose to start until sometime on Friday and continue through Saturday. 7-Day Forecast for Latitude 38.43°N and Longitude 76.47°W


----------



## MrEvo

smow


----------



## RareBreed

MrEvo said:


> smow


----------



## muttdog

smow


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## MrZ06

bia bia oh.   throw dem hands up.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## atheos

Is this a new one??


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## tyky




----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> View attachment 72320



this simley has been reported.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Im going to win...


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> this simley has been reported.


----------



## muttdog

GypsyQueen said:


> Im going to win...





tyky said:


> View attachment 72324



reported again


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> reported again






you should really get over to meet and greet before it goes poof


----------



## rich70




----------



## KVF323




----------



## tyky




----------



## shiki

it's me!


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## shiki

Bronwyn said:


>



tha nerve


----------



## muttdog




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog




----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


>



How you doin'?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> How you doin'?


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> How you doin'?



not bad, how bout you?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> not bad, how bout you?



Hungry, but happy


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Hungry, *but happy *


You're welcome!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> You're welcome!



If only you had fed me afterwards


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> If only you had fed me afterwards



Damn, I'm sorry but I had to go. Next time I'll feed you grapes afterwards.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Damn, I'm sorry but I had to go. Next time I'll feed you grapes afterwards.


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> Damn, I'm sorry but I had to go. Next time I'll feed you grapes afterwards.



maybe if you had done a better job, she wouldnt even be thinking about food.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> maybe if you had done a better job, she wouldnt even be thinking about food.



Shut up!!


----------



## toppick08

Later peeps...have a good afternoon..


----------



## GypsyQueen

i win. yay me. too bad for you.


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog

Damn, I lost again.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Damn, I lost again.



Don't ya hate that?


----------



## rich70

GypsyQueen said:


> i win. yay me. too bad for you.


Um, no 



Bronwyn said:


>


Clam down 

sorry I had to smack you, but



muttdog said:


> Damn, I lost again.






Bronwyn said:


> Don't ya hate that?


He's used to it by now. 

Oh and


----------



## tyky




----------



## KVF323

tyky said:


>


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>


----------



## muttdog

smow


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> smow


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


>


----------



## tyky




----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> View attachment 72581


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> View attachment 72581





stick 'em up your tight ass and walk on your elbows.......


----------



## tyky

toppick08 said:


> stick 'em up your tight ass and walk on your elbows.......


----------



## toppick08

tyky said:


> View attachment 72587





old school stuff.....


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## muttdog




----------



## Bronwyn

I saw flurries on my way to DC this morning


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> I saw flurries on my way to DC this morning



I saw some flakes in waldorf this morning, but no snow yet.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> I saw some flakes in waldorf this morning, but no snow yet.



I'm just waiting for the thread "blizzard of 2010" to start


----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



You're killing me here!! 


can't........  hold......... out....... any....... longer.....


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> You're killing me here!!
> 
> can't........  hold......... out....... any....... longer.....



Rich just went to poop, he will be back in a few.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Rich just went to poop, he will be back in a few.






So.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Rich just went to poop, he will be back in a few.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Rich just went to poop, he will be back in a few.


Whew!! I'd give it a good 35-45 minutes before you go in there!! 


Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Whew!! I'd give it a good 35-45 minutes before you go in there!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Stop it


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Stop it


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Thats it!!

Now I'm gonna give you a


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Thats it!!
> 
> Now I'm gonna give you a



Can I get a What what....  :humming:


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Can I get a What what....  :humming:



I'll give you a  my little    



   :kitty:


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I'll give you a  my little
> 
> 
> 
> :kitty:



oh... :mercy:


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> oh... :mercy:



Whats that mean....   ?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Whats that mean....   ?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



  That came out totally wrong!! 



:yellow:


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> That came out totally wrong!!
> 
> 
> 
> :yellow:



I was going to say... HUH? 


:Wedding:?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I was going to say... HUH?
> 
> 
> :Wedding:?



I know, I know, I messed up.............again. 


:honeymoon:!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I know, I know, I messed up.............again.
> 
> 
> :honeymoon:!



:Marry me:!!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> :Marry me:!!!



:WTF:


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> :WTF:





:witch:


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> :witch:



You do know how to 


umpkin:


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> You do know how to
> 
> 
> umpkin:



:sweetie: Yes, I do


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> :sweetie: Yes, I do



Aww...


:cuddlecakes:


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Aww...
> 
> 
> :cuddlecakes:





:Sanatarium:


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> :Sanatarium:



There you go again!!



:hospital:


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> There you go again!!
> 
> 
> 
> :hospital:



I'm going to make you scream that one 


:Guitar:


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I'm going to make you scream that one
> 
> 
> :Guitar:



Oh really?!?!? I can't wait for that!!



lease:


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Oh really?!?!? I can't wait for that!!
> 
> 
> 
> lease:



lease: 

That one doesn't count


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> lease:
> 
> That one doesn't count



You're right. Sorry 


anda:


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> You're right. Sorry
> 
> 
> anda:





:money:


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> :money:






:figures:


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> :figures:


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



What?!?!



:honey:


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> What?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> :honey:






:Airplanes:


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> :Airplanes:



Stop  




:trees:


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :trees:



Are you writing these down? There is going to be a :test: later.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Are you writing these down? There is going to be a :test: later.



No. Should I be :writing: these down?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> No. Should I be :writing: these down?



Only if you want to write me some oetry: later.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Only if you want to write me some oetry: later.



You know I will. I just need to get some aper:.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> You know I will. I just need to get some aper:.



The snow isn't sticking around my :building: yet.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> The snow isn't sticking around my :building: yet.



So you are saying the :road: is still clear?


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


>



Damn you! I was winning!


----------



## GypsyQueen




----------



## muttdog

winning


----------



## LusbyMom

I can't believe this thread is STILL going..


----------



## Bronwyn

LusbyMom said:


> I can't believe this thread is STILL going..



Just like the energizer bunny.


----------



## muttdog

LusbyMom said:


> I can't believe this thread is STILL going..





Bronwyn said:


> Just like the energizer bunny.



If you stop posting here the thread will finally die, I would never post here just to keep the thread going.


BTW- I won yesterday.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> If you stop posting here the thread will finally die, I would never post here just to keep the thread going.
> 
> 
> BTW- I won yesterday.



 Congrats


----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


>


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


>



Go let the girls whip you arse at cards again.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Go let the girls whip you arse at cards again.



They sure did whip my ass, cause they cheated!!


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Answer my text


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Answer my text


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Sorry, quoted the wrong person.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Go let the girls whip you arse at cards again.



Answer my text!


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> Answer my text!



You shouldnt send me a text about chvygirl, she might find out.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> You shouldnt send me a text about chvygirl, she might find out.





Thats why I sent you a text, cause she was listening. 

Oh and


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> Thats why I sent you a text, cause she was listening.
> 
> Oh and



Daymn, maybe she wont read this thread.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Daymn, maybe she wont read this thread.



Rut ro!


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


>



copy cat


----------



## muttdog

muttdog said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


>


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

Running a fever, but I'm finally getting some hours at work, so I'm going to suffer through it today.


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Running a fever, but I'm finally getting some hours at work, so I'm going to suffer through it today.



I wont pick on you today, hope you feel better.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> I wont pick on you today, hope you feel better.





Hopefully the advil makes it bearable in the next few minutes


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Hopefully the advil makes it bearable in the next few minutes



1 bottle of Jack, 1 bottle of sleeping pills, cures almost any ailment.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> 1 bottle of Jack, 1 bottle of sleeping pills, cures almost any ailment.


----------



## KVF323

i miss the days where if u went to lunch u had 15 pgs to ketchup on  now i check in here just to see whats going on about once a week, and its only a page 


so how is everyone?


----------



## muttdog

KVF323 said:


> i miss the days where if u went to lunch u had 15 pgs to ketchup on  now i check in here just to see whats going on about once a week, and its only a page
> 
> 
> so how is everyone?



This has become the brown/rich thread.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Running a fever, but I'm finally getting some hours at work, so I'm going to suffer through it today.






KVF323 said:


> i miss the days where if u went to lunch u had 15 pgs to ketchup on  now i check in here just to see whats going on about once a week, and its only a page
> 
> 
> so how is everyone?






muttdog said:


> This has become the brown/rich thread.



And your point is?!?!?


----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


> This has become the brown/rich thread.


fine
*:SLAM!:*


----------



## GypsyQueen

Morning


----------



## rich70

KVF323 said:


> fine
> *:SLAM!:*



No, well you're allowed to come in here. We'll share with you. After all you are my baby momma!


----------



## shiki

shiki FTW once again
running out to get some vittles before the smow strikes. I better still be winning when I get back


----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn

Good morning.


----------



## boots

Hey everybody.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Good morning.



Did you get stopped by a train this morning?


----------



## shiki

Yay 2/3 of my kids made it off to school and another off in an hour


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Did you get stopped by a train this morning?



Actually I don't cross paths with any trains on my morning trip.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Actually I don't cross paths with any trains on my morning trip.



So sad.


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> View attachment 73200



Damn you!! I was winning for 2 days!! 





And are you trying to get this thread deleted?


----------



## tyky

rich70 said:


> Damn you!! I was winning for 2 days!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And are you trying to get this thread deleted?


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>





I was winning!!!!!


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> I was winning!!!!!



quit bi*t*ching


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> quit bi*t*ching



STFU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> STFU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> STFU!!!!!!!!!!



Stop The Fire Under?


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Stop The Fire Under?





Hemroids?


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Hemroids?



Is that the cause on the burning and itching feelings I get after a poop?


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Is that the cause on the burning and itching feelings I get after a poop?



No, you just need to learn to wipe better.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> No, you just need to learn to wipe better.



Well he does still use the diper changing station at work. I guess he's getting to big for his huggies!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Well he does still use the diper changing station at work. I guess he's getting to big for his huggies!



You should have potty trained him long ago.

Your diaper changing station must be made out of steel.


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> You should have potty trained him long ago.
> 
> Your diaper changing station must be made out of steel.



I have buns of steel. Rich tells me that every day.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> I have buns of steel. Rich tells me that every day.



He doesn't give me compliments like that!!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> You should have potty trained him long ago.


But he's growing up so fast.



muttdog said:


> I have buns of steel. Rich tells me that every day.






Bronwyn said:


> He doesn't give me compliments like that!!!


I do too!! I love your buns of steel.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I do too!! I love your buns of steel.


----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Oh, it's like that now?


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



You're a month early for that.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> You're a month early for that.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Thats it! 



Its on now woman!!!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Thats it!
> 
> 
> 
> Its on now woman!!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Stop it


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Are you calling me a  you ?


----------



## Bronwyn

Hot pockets for lunch today


----------



## tyky




----------



## Bronwyn

tyky said:


> View attachment 73226


----------



## boots

Hey everybody.


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> View attachment 73226



This post has been reported.

Go ahead, threaten to poke me again.


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> This post has been reported.
> 
> Go ahead, threaten to poke me again.


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> View attachment 73232



This is a threat to do harm to my person, this thread has been reported to the po-po.


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> This is a threat to do harm to my person, this thread has been reported to the po-po.


----------



## tyky

tyky said:


> View attachment 73233



its so little :


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> its so little :



Dont tell everyone.


----------



## tyky

muttdog said:


> Dont tell everyone.



sorry my bad


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> its so little :



So you have met mutt before.


----------



## Bronwyn

tyky said:


> its so little :


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## boots

Hey everybody.


----------



## shiki

boots said:


> Hey everybody.


----------



## BS Gal

first time i have posted here


----------



## Bronwyn

BS Gal said:


> first time i have posted here


----------



## rich70




----------



## shiki

It's almost family game night time. Wish me luck so I can pulverize these people. No mercy.


----------



## muttdog

shiki said:


> It's almost family game night time. Wish me luck so I can pulverize these people. No mercy.



May your game night end with someone sleeping on the couch.


----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



You are such a  queen. PFFT


----------



## tyky




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> You are such a  queen. PFFT



You made me that way


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> View attachment 73285



This non aproved smily has been reported.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> This non aproved smily has been reported.



Forum Nazi!  



Disclaimer: It's a joke. Don't freak out.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Forum Nazi!
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: It's a joke. Don't freak out.



Well his middle name really is Hitler.


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Forum Nazi!
> 
> Disclaimer: It's a joke. Don't freak out.







Well I am german-american, but not from the nazi side.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Well I am german-american, but not from the nazi side.



I knew you wouldn't be offended.... I was worried about other forunites saying "oh no she didn't" and reporting me to Vrai.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I knew you wouldn't be offended.... I was worried about other forunites saying "oh no she didn't" and reporting me to Vrai.



You have been reported


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> You have been reported



Fine. I'm reporting you for the death threats in BCK


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Fine. I'm reporting you for the death threats in BCK



Then I'm reporting you for, um, lets see, ...........


I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Then I'm reporting you for, um, lets see, ...........
> 
> 
> I'll get back to you on that.



MmHmmmm


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> MmHmmmm



Stop that


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Stop that


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Phina




----------



## Beta84

how is this thread still alive


----------



## rich70

Phina said:


>






I WAS WINNING FOR THREE DAYS!!


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> I WAS WINNING FOR THREE DAYS!!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


>



this is where Brown and Rich


----------



## rich70

tyky said:


> this is where Brown and Rich



Why does everybody say that?


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> Why does everybody say that?



Ask Beta...He knows everything.......


----------



## Beta84

toppick08 said:


> Ask Beta...He knows everything.......



i figured your post was about me.  you have had a hard-on for me for awhile.


----------



## muttdog

toppick08 said:


> Ask Beta...He knows everything.......





Beta84 said:


> i figured your post was about me.  you have had a hard-on for me for awhile.



play nice.No throwing sand in the sand box.


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


> i figured your post was about me.  you have had a hard-on for me for awhile.



You think ?


----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


> quit bi*t*ching


i sooooooo wanna report this


----------



## KVF323

tyky said:


> View attachment 73226


I swear i thought this said "You *BETA* recognize"


----------



## tyky

KVF323 said:


> I swear i thought this said "You *BETA* recognize"


----------



## muttdog

KVF323 said:


> i sooooooo wanna report this



reporting posts


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> reporting posts


----------



## rich70

Um, this is Brownie and Rich thread. Everyone else please exit. TYVM


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Um, this is Brownie and Rich thread. Everyone else please exit. TYVM


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>



No 2:00 for you now.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> No 2:00 for you now.


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>



I'll be there at 1:59!!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> I'll be there at 1:59!!!



Just bring the 


.... I want that promise of


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Just bring the
> 
> 
> .... I want that promise of


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Just bring the
> 
> 
> .... I want that promise of



Im all set.


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## Kittykat33

Hey all. It's been a long time since I have been on here. How is everyone??


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey all. It's been a long time since I have been on here. How is everyone??



Hey my other baby momma!! 

I need to talk to you about something. Call me soon!


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Hey my other baby momma!!
> 
> I need to talk to you about something. Call me soon!



Hey there. When do you want me to call you???


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Hey my other baby momma!!
> 
> I need to talk to you about something. Call me soon!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey there. When do you want me to call you???


Whenever you get a chance. If you get time, call me on my lunch break.



Bronwyn said:


>


No, see, um, I... I thought this was a pm


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> No, see, um, I... I thought this was a pm



How many baby mommas do you have out there?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> How many baby mommas do you have out there?



I think only 23. Thats not too bad is it?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I think only 23. Thats not too bad is it?



23 is one of my lucky numbers! 





but.... Ummmmm. Yeah, that's bad. but not Guiness Book of World records either.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> 23 is one of my lucky numbers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but.... Ummmmm. Yeah, that's bad. but not Guiness Book of World records either.



Thats because all numbers lead back to the number 23. 

Its a good thing either of us can't have anymore babies.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Thats because all numbers lead back to the number 23.
> 
> Its a good thing either of us can't have anymore babies.



all numbers lead back to the number 23? Are you making that up or is it some kind of fact I am unaware of?


Who said I *couldn't* have more babies?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> all numbers lead back to the number 23? Are you making that up or is it some kind of fact I am unaware of?
> 
> 
> Who said I *couldn't* have more babies?



I guess you never saw the movie 23 with Jim Carrey?


I just figured at your age...........


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I guess you never saw the movie 23 with Jim Carrey?
> 
> 
> 
> I just figured at your age...........



No... I didn't see that movie.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> No... I didn't see that movie.



What did I say? :shrug:


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> What did I say? :shrug:


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



I'm sorry


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



I'm ready for spring.... you?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I'm ready for spring.... you?



I am soooooo ready for spring. I can't wait to go eat some crabs and drink some beer.


----------



## muttdog

Looks like I won, like anyone really gives a s*h*it.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Looks like I won, like anyone really gives a %$#@.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## toppick08




----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


>



:shrug:...I never meant any harm...

Just joking.......but skin seems to be thin on some folks...


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


> :shrug:...I never meant any harm...
> 
> Just joking.......but skin seems to be thin on some folks...


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



I see how it is.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I see how it is.



I'm just trying to make him feel good so he doesn't kill me.


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> I see how it is.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I'm just trying to make him feel good so he doesn't kill me.



Way to treat your friends.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Way to treat your friends.



:shrug:


----------



## Phina

Bronwyn said:


> Way to treat your friends.



I thought you said Toppick was one of the nice guys on the forums?


----------



## Bronwyn

Phina said:


> I thought you said Toppick was one of the nice guys on the forums?



Call me on your lunch break chica!


----------



## Phina

Bronwyn said:


> Call me on your lunch break chica!







Oh..... and I win!


----------



## rich70

Phina said:


> Oh..... and I win!


Um, no you don't


----------



## Phina

rich70 said:


> Um, no you don't





Why is that?


----------



## rich70

Phina said:


> Why is that?



Because......


----------



## Phina

rich70 said:


> Because......



Because the winner wins a slot on the next big reality TV show?


----------



## rich70

Phina said:


> Because the winner wins a slot on the next big reality TV show?



Close but no.


----------



## Phina

rich70 said:


> Close but no.



Well, I have to get ready for work... why don't you be a dear and clue me in?


----------



## rich70

Phina said:


> Well, I have to get ready for work... why don't you be a dear and clue me in?



I'm not totally sure what you win but I know I want it.


----------



## chuckster

Man, that was a lot of pages to read.


----------



## Bronwyn

chuckster said:


> Man, that was a lot of pages to read.



MmmHmm


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> MmmHmm








Oops, I ment


----------



## tyky




----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Oops, I ment


----------



## muttdog

You losers need to stop posting in the thread, let it die. I would never post here.


----------



## Kris10




----------



## tyky




----------



## Kris10

tyky said:


> View attachment 73528


 
That's hilarious! Where'd you find that? I'd like to replace a few around the office


----------



## tyky

Kris10 said:


> That's hilarious! Where'd you find that? I'd like to replace a few around the office



I bet the men in your office would love that


----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> You losers need to stop posting in the thread, let it die. I would never post here.


----------



## boots

muttdog said:


> You losers need to stop posting in the thread, let it die. I would never post here.



Cya


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



I thought you were against posting your face on the internet?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I thought you were against posting your face on the internet?





Ok, that made me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## tyky

Im soooo ready for winter to be over


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> I thought you were against posting your face on the internet?



If he did that it would be  We call him ass face.


----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## MrEvo




----------



## tyky

MrEvo said:


>



open wider


----------



## MrEvo

tyky said:


> open wider
> View attachment 73587


----------



## muttdog

tyky said:


> open wider
> View attachment 73587


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


>



You shoot much much further than that


----------



## Bronwyn

What area?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> What area?



WTH are you talking about?


----------



## RareBreed

rich70 said:


> WTH are you talking about?



She was responding to my post, which I deleted just after hitting the send button. She is quick!!


----------



## Bronwyn

RareBreed said:


> She was responding to my post, which I deleted just after hitting the send button. She is quick!!


----------



## kelb




----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


> She was responding to my post, which I deleted just after hitting the send button. *She is quick*!!


No, she really isn't


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> No, she really isn't



I can be if I *want* to


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I can be if I *want* to



Oh really?!?  So can I. 





Wait, that does't sound good.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Oh really?!?  So can I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, that does't sound good.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## MrEvo

Good Job Rich... You almost won.....


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> Good Job Rich... You almost won.....



Yep.... almost.


----------



## rich70

MrEvo said:


> Good Job Rich... You almost won.....





You bastard!!!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Yep.... almost.





You nosonicepersonyou!!


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> You bastard!!!!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> You nosonicepersonyou!!


----------



## MrEvo

that really was a good job  5 whole days


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



You know what........


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## MrEvo

rich70 said:


> You know what........



chicken butt


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


 We had that talk last night



MrEvo said:


> chicken butt


Stop finishing my thoughts. Get outta my head


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Thats more like it.


----------



## MrEvo




----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


>


----------



## rich70

MrEvo said:


>



Tease


----------



## MrEvo

rich70 said:


> Tease



dork


----------



## rich70

MrEvo said:


> dork



This thread has been shut down. No more posting in it. Move along


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> This thread has been shut down. No more posting in it. Move along



:awwwshucks:


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> :awwwshucks:


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

Just noticed something...


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Just noticed something...



Whats that sugarbutt?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Whats that sugarbutt?



 Thanks for fixing it!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Thanks for fixing it!



You know I will do anything for you!!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> You know I will do anything for you!!





Fall seven times and stand up eight.


----------



## MrEvo




----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


>



What U laughin' at Willis?


----------



## MrEvo

Bronwyn said:


> What U laughin' at Willis?



Just thinking about Rich falling down and getting back up....


----------



## Bronwyn

MrEvo said:


> Just thinking about Rich falling down and getting back up....


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Fall seven times and stand up eight.


 You're not allowed to give any orders.



MrEvo said:


> Just thinking about Rich falling down and getting back up....


Why is that so funny?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> You're not allowed to give any orders.
> 
> Why is that so funny?


----------



## MrEvo

rich70 said:


> You're not allowed to give any orders.
> 
> Why is that so funny?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>





MrEvo said:


>



*EFF EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rack'm

rich70 said:


> *EFF EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> *EFF EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



 Any landing you can walk away from is a good one.


----------



## MrEvo

rich70 said:


> *EFF EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



do it again  do it again 


fall rich fall!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Any landing you can walk away from is a good one.


I know you aren't talking......(flatrockinthesnow)



MrEvo said:


> do it again  do it again
> 
> 
> fall rich fall!!!!!!!!!


I did, and I can't get up.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I know you aren't talking......(flatrockinthesnow)



No.... but we could be! 


  An old broom knows the dirty corners best.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> No.... but we could be!
> 
> 
> An old broom knows the dirty corners best.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## MrEvo




----------



## rich70




----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


>


----------



## muttdog

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


>





bastard!!


----------



## Bronwyn

I'm home!


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> bastard!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I'm home!


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


>



be nice to brownie!


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> be nice to brownie!



Why? She gave me the  face!







Oh and


----------



## Bronwyn

Beta84 said:


> be nice to brownie!



  



rich70 said:


> Why? She gave me the  face!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and



 X 1000000000000000000000!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> X 1000000000000000000000!



See what I mean. And I'm nothing but nice to you and this is what I get.


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Why? She gave me the  face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and


cuz she's a lady!   



Bronwyn said:


> X 1000000000000000000000!


----------



## Bronwyn

Beta84 said:


> cuz she's a lady!



 My hero.......


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> cuz she's a lady!






Bronwyn said:


> My hero.......


----------



## Bronwyn

Did someone say something? I thought I heard something? No? Hmmmmmm


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Did someone say something? I thought I heard something? No? Hmmmmmm


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## muttdog




----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


>



 Good morning.


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Good morning.



Still waiting for the handcuffs.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Still waiting for the handcuffs.



If I can't make it, i'll send my partner, Bertha, to take care of you.


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> If I can't make it, i'll send my partner, Bertha, to take care of you.



Bertha.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Bertha.


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>



Does she look like warnuts with tits?


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Does she look like warnuts with tits?



Yep


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Yep


----------



## KVF323

MrEvo said:


> do it again clap: do it again yahoo:
> 
> 
> fall rich fall!!!!!!!!!


im not going to help u and im going to laugh when RIch FALLS on you 



rich70 said:


> I know you aren't talking......(flatrockinthesnow)
> 
> I did, and I can't get up. cds:


 

and teehee - thats what he said 


muttdog said:


>


u said u werent using that 


Bronwyn said:


> Did someone say something? I thought I heard something? No? Hmmmmmm


 i say that to 4d alllll the time!


muttdog said:


> Does she look like warnuts with tits?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Good morning.


----------



## ovred

Hey everybody.


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



I'll just let you stand there all alone and throw your temper tantrum like a fool!!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I'll just let you stand there all alone and throw your temper tantrum like a fool!!!



  Thats it. Its on now!!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Thats it. Its on now!!






dork!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> dork!


You think thats funny or something?!?!?


you're just as much a dork as I am


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> You think thats funny or something?!?!?
> 
> 
> you're just as much a dork as I am



I do. Don't you?  Goober


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I do. Don't you?  Goober



NO!!

biscuit head


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> NO!!



Yes!  Bisquit Britches!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Yes!  Bisquit Britches!



 hahahahaha


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> hahahahaha


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Aww, ok you win


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Aww, ok you win



Made you look didn't I?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Made you look didn't I?



 Yes you did  loverbutt


----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


>



Don't be a hater....


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



AND YOU..........


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> AND YOU..........


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>





rich70 said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


>



:shrug: What?


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> :shrug: What?





big meamie.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> big meamie.


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


>



Now that is just too effin cruel.<-------goldfish


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> Now that is just too effin cruel.<-------goldfish



 I'll make it up to you.......


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> I'll make it up to you.......



deal


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I'll make it up to you.......


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


>








Damn, I ment


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Damn, I ment


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>



I did torment the man last night...


----------



## Beta84

Bronwyn said:


> I did torment the man last night...


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I did torment the man last night...



You do that to me every night.


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



WAKE UP


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> WAKE UP



I've been awake for almost 4 hours and haven't had  yet!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I've been awake for almost 4 hours and haven't had  yet!



I'm on my way


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I'm on my way



I'll be holding my breath till you get here.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I'll be holding my breath till you get here.



Well if you're passed out by the time I get there, I guess I'll have to give you mouth to mouth


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Oops, sorry


----------



## Bronwyn

Nap time..


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> Nap time..


----------



## Beta84




----------



## Bronwyn

Nice 2 1/2 hour nap. I almost feel better


----------



## rich70




----------



## muttdog




----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


>



You Bastard


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> You Bastard


----------



## Bronwyn

Who is the most annoying person you know in real life?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Who is the most annoying person you know in real life?



Without a doubt, muttdog!!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Without a doubt, muttdog!!



Who is the most annoying celebrity?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Who is the most annoying celebrity?



Hmmm, Tom Cruise gets on my nerves now.



Are you going anywhere with this...


----------



## Bronwyn

Have you ever made out in the back of a pick up truck?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Have you ever made out in the back of a pick up truck?



Um, you don't remember


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Um, you don't remember


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Have you ever........... damn, I can't think of anything


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Have you ever........... damn, I can't think of anything



You never answered my question


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> You never answered my question



Which one?


----------



## Bronwyn

Bronwyn said:


> Have you ever made out in the back of a pick up truck?





rich70 said:


> Which one?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Oh, yes. Have you?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Oh, yes. Have you?



Nope.

Have you ever messed around in a siblings room... (when you were a kid... not last week)


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Nope.
> 
> Have you ever messed around in a siblings room... (when you were a kid... not last week)



Yes, who hasn't.


----------



## rich70




----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



Have you ever messed around in a public restroom?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Have you ever messed around in a public restroom?



Public.... no.

You?


----------



## Kris10

FREAKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











I'm sorry, I don't know where that came from


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Public.... no.
> 
> You?





How about in a restraunt, udner the table?



Kris10 said:


> FREAKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know where that came from


You know that you are just as much as a freak and you want to play as well.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> How about in a restraunt, udner the table?
> 
> You know that you are just as much as a freak and you want to play as well.



You dirty dog you!!!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> You dirty dog you!!!



Why am I dirty dog?!?!?!? :shrug:


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> Why am I dirty dog?!?!?!? :shrug:



How are you NOT a dirty dog?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> How are you NOT a dirty dog?



I'm not. You started with the questions. I just picked you where you left off.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I'm not. You started with the questions. I just picked you where you left off.



You had to take it into the BATHROOM? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww 



Dirty Dog


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> You had to take it into the BATHROOM? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty Dog



I never said that I did that.


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> I never said that I did that.



But you asked!

Have you ever eaten poop?


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> But you asked!
> 
> Have you ever eaten poop?



EWWWWWWWW!

Now whos the dirty nasty dog!!




Oh and to answer your question.......NO


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> EWWWWWWWW!
> 
> Now whos the dirty nasty dog!!



And you just proved my point


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> And you just proved my point



And your point was? 

(I'm a little slow so you have to tell me)


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> And your point was?
> 
> (I'm a little slow so you have to tell me)



YOU were nasty for even asking!


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> YOU were nasty for even asking!



What if it was a high class place?


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> What if it was a high class place?



 MmHmmm


----------



## KVF323

:sneakinginrealquick: winner!!!!


p.s. Vrai it would make soooooo many people mad if u made this thread *poof* right now!


----------



## muttdog

KVF323 said:


> :sneakinginrealquick: winner!!!!
> 
> p.s. Vrai it would make soooooo many people mad if u made this thread *poof* right now!


----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


>


----------



## muttdog

KVF323 said:


>



what? you won. :shrug:


----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


> what? you won. :shrug:


not if u keep posting! i thought i might actaully be able tp win now that all the immature tools left, and here u are.... lurking!


----------



## muttdog

KVF323 said:


> not if u keep posting! i thought i might actaully be able tp win now that all the immature tools left, and here u are.... lurking!



Im sorry, I wont post anymore, you win.


----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


> Im sorry, I wont post anymore, you win.


 i hate you


----------



## muttdog

KVF323 said:


> i hate you



no you dont, now enjoy your win.


----------



## rich70




----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


>



 Quit posting, kvf wants to win today.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> Quit posting, kvf wants to win today.



My bad!!


----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


> no you dont, now enjoy your win.





rich70 said:


>





muttdog said:


> Quit posting, kvf wants to win today.





rich70 said:


> My bad!!


 its ok - just dont do it again


----------



## muttdog




----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


>


i wonder if i put u on iggy, if i can win?


----------



## muttdog

KVF323 said:


> i wonder if i put u on iggy, if i can win?


----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


>


----------



## muttdog

KVF323 said:


>


----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


>


 go away!


----------



## 4d2008

KVF323 said:


> go away!


good luck winning today baby


----------



## KVF323

4d2008 said:


> good luck winning today baby


really hun? u hate me that much?


----------



## 4d2008

KVF323 said:


> really hun? u hate me that much?


:shrug: what??? I said good luck baby


----------



## atheos




----------



## KVF323

.....


----------



## jwwb2000

KVF323 said:


> .....



rabbit poop is back


----------



## KVF323

jwwb2000 said:


> rabbit poop is back


----------



## muttdog

I miss my smilies.


----------



## KVF323

muttdog said:


> I miss my smilies.


 in your face!


----------



## rich70

I win!!


----------



## DocHudson

*nope, i do*



Yea, i'm really bored


----------



## ovred

Hi everybody.


----------



## rich70

ovred said:


> Hi everybody.



Damn, you almost won!!


----------



## DocHudson

*still board*

I Did 



rich70 said:


> Damn, you almost won!!


----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred

rich70 said:


> Damn, you almost won!!



I guess I'll keep trying.


----------



## DocHudson

*Still Bored*


----------



## RareBreed




----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


>


----------



## KVF323

rich70 said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

KVF323 said:


>


Rich was doing so good


----------



## kvj21075

4d2008 said:


> Rich was doing so good



teehee


----------



## 4d2008

winner no matter what happens.


----------



## vraiblonde

4d2008 said:


> winner no matter what happens.



Actually, you're a loser but whatever.


----------



## Rock_Chick




----------



## smdavis65




----------



## smdavis65

This message is hidden because Lance is on your ignore list.


----------



## kvj21075




----------



## EmnJoe




----------



## DocHudson

*Duhh*


----------



## rich70




----------



## DocHudson




----------



## rich70

DocHudson said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## boots

ovred said:


>



  Long time,no see.So how is life down in the big city?


----------



## LusbyMom

ovred said:


>



 Stranger!


----------



## rich70

I was winning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kittykat33

Hey all. It has been a long time since I have been on here!!! How is everyone???


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> Hey all. It has been a long time since I have been on here!!! How is everyone???



They all left. 


But  to you anyway!!


----------



## atheos




----------



## rich70

atheos said:


>


----------



## atheos

rich70 said:


>


 
Don't hate the player - hate the game


----------



## rich70




----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>





I was winning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ovred

rich70 said:


> I was winning!!!!!!!!!



 Maybe the next time dude.


----------



## JMILL24




----------



## rich70

ovred said:


> Maybe the next time dude.





JMILL24 said:


>


----------



## RareBreed

Did I win yet?


----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


> Did I win yet?



No but I was


----------



## atheos

...yup...


----------



## rich70

atheos said:


> ...yup...


----------



## RareBreed

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


>



Thats it!!   I'm outta here!!




  :SLAM:


----------



## RareBreed

rich70 said:


> Thats it!!   I'm outta here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :SLAM:



 That means I win!


----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


> That means I win!



I mean it. I'm not coming back.


----------



## RareBreed

rich70 said:


> I mean it. I'm not coming back.



Ok.. bye!!


----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


> Ok.. bye!!



Fine then. I'm leaving.


----------



## RareBreed

rich70 said:


> Fine then. I'm leaving.



 See ya!


----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


> See ya!



Ok, buh bye!


----------



## RareBreed

rich70 said:


> Ok, buh bye!


----------



## toppick08




----------



## RareBreed

toppick08 said:


>



 Mine is cuter!!


----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


>


----------



## RareBreed

rich70 said:


>



 I'm still here too!


----------



## toppick08

RareBreed said:


> Mine is cuter!!


----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


> I'm still here too!


----------



## RareBreed

rich70 said:


>



Ok...... I'll let you win since it seems to mean a lot to you.


----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


> Ok...... I'll let you win since it seems to mean a lot to you.



Awww... thank you


----------



## RareBreed

rich70 said:


> Awww... thank you



You're welcome.













oops! Sorry


----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops! Sorry


I'll let you slide this one time.


----------



## RareBreed

rich70 said:


> I'll let you slide this one time.



Thanks!


----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


> Thanks!





I said just the one time!!


----------



## RareBreed

rich70 said:


> I said just the one time!!



Hey! Don't get all uppity with me. I said I'd let you win, didn't I??


----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


> Hey! Don't get all uppity with me. I said I'd let you win, didn't I??


----------



## RareBreed

rich70 said:


>



Ok.. this time is for real. You can win. I promise.


----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


> Ok.. this time is for real. You can win. I promise.



Since you promised, I'll take your word for it.


----------



## ovred




----------



## toppick08

ovred said:


>


----------



## boots

ovred said:


>



OV! Long time,no see.


----------



## TWLs wife




----------



## rich70




----------



## Toxick

I have to make boom-booms.


----------



## rich70

Toxick said:


> I have to make boom-booms.


----------



## ovred

Happy 4th of July everybody.


----------



## rich70

ovred said:


> Happy 4th of July everybody.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


Wow almost 5 months Rich!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> Wow almost 5 months Rich!






DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I HAD THIS WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I HAD THIS WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ugh, i gave u five months and u only give me a day!!!! 

You really want that dance from 4d huh?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> ugh, i gave u five months and u only give me a day!!!!
> 
> You really want that dance from 4d huh?



Sorry, I'll give you the day.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Sorry, I'll give you the day.


you dont h ave to give it to me right now, you can give it to me later


----------



## ovred

HI EVERYBODY


----------



## kvj21075

ovred said:


> HI EVERYBODY


 Dont you see Im trying to win here?




...Hi


----------



## ovred

kvj21075 said:


> Dont you see Im trying to win here?:1bdz
> 
> oh well


----------



## rich70

ovred said:


> kvj21075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you see Im trying to win here?:1bdz
> 
> oh well
Click to expand...


----------



## ovred

Here I go again.


----------



## ovred

I'm still wining


----------



## LusbyMom

ovred said:


> I'm still wining


----------



## twinoaks207

I forget -- what do we win?


----------



## Bay_Kat

good gosh, thought this ended a long time ago, so what do I win?


----------



## ovred

Bay_Kat said:


> good gosh, thought this ended a long time ago, so what do I win?[/NO!


----------



## kvj21075

Winner gets a lap dance from 4d


----------



## Beta84

kvj21075 said:


> Winner gets a lap dance from 4d



hmmm sounds tempting.  but how bout Mrs 4d too?


----------



## ovred




----------



## Nupe2

And the winner is.....


----------



## kvj21075

Beta84 said:


> hmmm sounds tempting.  but how bout Mrs 4d too?


I give them out anyway :shrug:


----------



## ovred

kvj21075 said:


> I give them out anyway :shrug:


Oh YEA


----------



## ovred

I guess I'm still winning!!!!


----------



## lnmarsh

ovred said:


> I guess I'm still winning!!!!



Not any more!


----------



## ovred

lnmarsh said:


> Not any more!



Guess what?


----------



## This_person

ovred said:


> Guess what?



I'll play your silly little game....  What?


----------



## rich70

I WAS WINNING FOR 5 MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ovred

rich70 said:


> I WAS WINNING FOR 5 MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh well:


----------



## rich70

ovred said:


> Oh well:


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


>







Oh and


----------



## LostNFound

Looks like a decent place for post #3


----------



## rich70




----------



## atrusomder

:shrug:


----------



## FireBrand

atrusomder said:


> :shrug:


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred

rich70 said:


>


Keep Trying!


----------



## rich70

ovred said:


> Keep Trying!


----------



## ovred

rich70 said:


>



It's me again


----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred

rich70 said:


>


hey Rich,guess who


----------



## atrusomder

ovred said:


> hey Rich,guess who



nearly 3000 pages of  and -- but nothing worth reading . I knew there was a reason I come here everyday


----------



## ovred

atrusomder said:


> nearly 3000 pages of  and -- but nothing worth reading . I knew there was a reason I come here everyday


----------



## DosGattos

atrusomder said:


> nearly 3000 pages of  and -- but nothing worth reading . I knew there was a reason I come here everyday



Did you expect anything less?


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70

ovred said:


> hey Rich,guess who









No, wait...............


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> No, wait...............


----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


>


----------



## ovred

Just me again


----------



## rich70

ovred said:


> Just me again


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70

ovred said:


>


----------



## toppick08




----------



## ovred




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred

Nice try Rich.


----------



## rich70

ovred said:


> Nice try Rich.



Thought you had me didn't you!


----------



## ovred

Just me again!


----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred

Just give it up Rich


----------



## rich70

ovred said:


> Just give it up Rich



NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## Radiant1




----------



## toppick08




----------



## ovred

toppick08 said:


>


Oh no you don't!


----------



## toppick08

ovred said:


> Oh no you don't!


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70

Radiant1 said:


>



NOT YOU TOO!!!!!!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## toppick08




----------



## rich70

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## Clem_Shady

Let me get my name in here in case I get poofed.


----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## toppick08

ovred said:


>


----------



## rich70




----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Lenny




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70

ovred said:


>


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


>



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!





I'm glad you're so excited about me winning.


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> I'm glad you're so excited about me winning.



Not about you winning because I'm gonna win. You just excite me!


----------



## ovred

Bronwyn said:


> I'm glad you're so excited about me winning.



But your notI am


----------



## rich70




----------



## Rock_Chick

rich70 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

...slackers.


----------



## rich70

Rock_Chick said:


>



Hi cuddlecakes!!


----------



## ovred

Nice try Rich but


----------



## rich70

ovred said:


> Nice try Rich but


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## Bronwyn

Adobe After Effects kicked my butt today.

That is all


----------



## ovred

Sorry folks but


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> Adobe After Effects kicked my butt today.
> 
> That is all


----------



## ovred




----------



## atheos




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## atheos




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## dave1959




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## kvj21075




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

ovred said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## kvj21075

ovred said:


>


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## ImAChvyGirl




----------



## ovred

kvj21075 said:


>


 Don't be like that you don't even know me


----------



## struggler44

kvj21075 said:


>



  My, what a fat pussy you have. I bet it purrrrrrs when you pet it.


----------



## kvj21075

ovred said:


> Don't be like that you don't even know me


i think i have met you, a loooong time ago, at a forum camp out :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

struggler44 said:


> My, what a fat pussy you have. I bet it purrrrrrs when you pet it.


how did u know my pussy is fat?


----------



## ovred

kvj21075 said:


> i think i have met you, a loooong time ago, at a forum camp out :shrug:


Oh yea?


----------



## ovred

kvj21075 said:


> i think i have met you, a loooong time ago, at a forum camp out :shrug:


Oh yea?


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


>





Who are you and why are you in my thread?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## Rock_Chick

Happy Birthday


----------



## rich70

Rock_Chick said:


> Happy Birthday



Thank you hunnybunny!!! 

Oh, and I had Chipotle for lunch today


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70

ovred said:


>


----------



## ovred

rich70 said:


>



Come on now,Don't get your panties in a wad!


----------



## rich70

ovred said:


> Come on now,Don't get your panties in a wad!



I can't help it, they are too tight!


----------



## ovred

rich70 said:


> I can't help it, they are too tight!



Maybe you should try going commando!


----------



## rich70

ovred said:


> Maybe you should try going commando!


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## atheos




----------



## rich70

atheos said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## Caddyshack67




----------



## ovred

Caddyshack67 said:


>


----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## atheos

it's raining...


----------



## ovred




----------



## atheos




----------



## ovred




----------



## atheos

Nice day outside, so glad I left my jacket at home


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## withrespect

It is SO HOT in my office.


----------



## rich70

withrespect said:


> It is SO HOT in my office.





WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN THIS THREAD???????????????


----------



## atheos

does he really talk like this in real life??


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred

It's me again


----------



## rich70

ovred said:


> It's me again


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## Kittykat33




----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


>



Who the hell are you?!?!?!


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## atheos




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## ovred

2lazy2P said:


>



Nice try


----------



## 2lazy2P

ovred said:


> Nice try


----------



## ovred

2lazy2P said:


>


----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> Who the hell are you?!?!?!


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


>



:


----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## Kittykat33

rich70 said:


> :



You know you MISS me!!!


----------



## rich70

Kittykat33 said:


> You know you MISS me!!!



I do................ But my aim is gettin better every day!!!!


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## Wildcat97




----------



## rich70

Wildcat97 said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P

What a boring day.


----------



## 2lazy2P

*Who Posted?*

Who Posted? 

Total Posts: 28,434

NAME OF POSTER: (1) 4d2008 
NUMBER OF POST IN THIS THREAD: 3,202

(2) kvj21075 
2,742

(3) tyky 
2,699

(4) rich70 
2,011

(5) kelb 
1,662

(6) toppick08 
1,245

(7) Beta84 
1,224

(8) flomaster 
1,030

(9) LusbyMom 
948

(10) WidowLady06 
700

SKIP SKIP SKIP 

(23) ovred 
406

SKIP SKIP SKIP 

(42) 2lazy2P 
63


----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


> Who Posted?
> 
> Total Posts: 28,434
> 
> NAME OF POSTER: (1) 4d2008
> NUMBER OF POST IN THIS THREAD: 3,202
> 
> (2) kvj21075
> 2,742
> 
> (3) tyky
> 2,699
> 
> (4) rich70
> 2,011
> 
> (5) kelb
> 1,662
> 
> (6) toppick08
> 1,245
> 
> (7) Beta84
> 1,224
> 
> (8) flomaster
> 1,030
> 
> (9) LusbyMom
> 948
> 
> (10) WidowLady06
> 700
> 
> SKIP SKIP SKIP
> 
> (23) ovred
> 406
> 
> SKIP SKIP SKIP
> 
> (42) 2lazy2P
> 63



Damn, I'm only in 4th?


----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


> Damn, I'm only in 4th?


----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


>


Thanks buddy


----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


> Thanks buddy


 
man


----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P

I'm Premo Status Again


----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


> man


----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


>


 
Copy cat


----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


> Copy cat



Um, you copied first.




Oh and


----------



## SLIM

I just thought everyone had gone speechless!


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P

I  Just  Can't  Stay  Away  From  This  Thread


----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P

Wow, they changed the order of the smiles on the left hand side up


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


>


----------



## ovred

:





2lazy2P said:


>



Nice try


----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


>


 


ovred said:


> :
> 
> Nice try


----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P

:shrug:


----------



## ovred

2lazy2P said:


> :shrug:



Dude just give it up!


----------



## 2lazy2P

ovred said:


> Dude just give it up!


----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P

...


----------



## rich70

...


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P

​


----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P

1
11
21
1211
111221
312211
13112221
1113213211


What is the next line?


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


>



Ahhh, touche!


----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P

...


----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


>


 


rich70 said:


>


 
What's so funny


----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


> What's so funny


----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


>


 


rich70 said:


>


 


rich70 said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P

:worthless


----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P

F-R-I-D-A-Y


----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


> F-R-I-D-A-Y


----------



## ovred




----------



## Lurk

ovred said:


>



Caught by someone who cares.


----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## Lilypad




----------



## rich70

Lilypad said:


>


----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## ovred




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70

:shrug:


----------



## boots




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## boots




----------



## rich70




----------



## boots




----------



## rich70




----------



## RareBreed




----------



## boots




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## boots




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


>


 
You started a new page.


----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


> You started a new page.



I had too.



Oh, and


----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## boots

ovred said:


>



Hey bubby how is life down there in the real world?


----------



## ovred

boots said:


> Hey bubby how is life down there in the real world?



Life is good,heard you got a new truck hope you can drive it down here so I can take it for a ride hope you didn't sell the old one.


----------



## boots

ovred said:


> Life is good,heard you got a new truck hope you can drive it down here so I can take it for a ride hope you didn't sell the old one.



Maybe I will be down there next weekend and let you drive back here so you can pick up the old one if you still want it I know you said if I where evergoing to sell it you would buy it if you still want it it's yours


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## boots




----------



## 2lazy2P

IT  IS  FINALLY  FRIDAY!!


----------



## rich70

boots said:


> Hey bubby how is life down there in the real world?





ovred said:


> Life is good,heard you got a new truck hope you can drive it down here so I can take it for a ride hope you didn't sell the old one.





boots said:


> Maybe I will be down there next weekend and let you drive back here so you can pick up the old one if you still want it I know you said if I where evergoing to sell it you would buy it if you still want it it's yours



There's no talking in this thread. It's just for smilies!!!


----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


> There's no talking in this thread. It's just for smilies!!!


----------



## rich70




----------



## ArkRescue

rich70 said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P

ArkRescue said:


>


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


>


----------



## ArkRescue

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## Tony07




----------



## 2lazy2P

Tony07 said:


>


----------



## Tony07




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rack'm

WINNING


----------



## rich70

rack'm said:


> WINNING



NOT!!


----------



## 2lazy2P

Shut it down boys!


----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Lurk




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P

IT  IS  FINALLY  FRIDAY!!


----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


> IT  IS  FINALLY  FRIDAY!!


----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


> IT  IS  FINALLY  FRIDAY!!


----------



## atheos




----------



## kvj21075

atheos said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## Lurk

Wooop.


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## dave1959

Hi, Ya'll


----------



## rich70

no talking please. just smilieys.


----------



## ArkRescue

rich70 said:


> no talking please. just smilieys.


----------



## 2lazy2P

ArkRescue said:


>


----------



## ICit

2lazy2P said:


>


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P

Spoiler: Don't Click if you don't want to know the Answer to this thread



I Win!!


----------



## ArkRescue

rich70 said:


>


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


>


----------



## ArkRescue

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


>


 
You almost won....


----------



## Lurk

2lazy2P said:


> You almost won....



Love the new AV.


----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


> You almost won....


----------



## 2lazy2P

Lurk said:


> Love the new AV.


 
Keep changing them, can't find one I like but I might stick with this one for a while.  Figure it is easier to change the AV then keep on creating mutiple MPD's like some folks on here when they get bored.


----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


>


Oh and...


----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


> Oh and...



:


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70

...


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## boots




----------



## rich70




----------



## dave1959




----------



## rich70




----------



## Rock_Chick

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

Rock_Chick said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## Rock_Chick

rich70 said:


>



OOOOOOOOOOHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you are talking to me now?


----------



## Lurk




----------



## rich70

Rock_Chick said:


> OOOOOOOOOOHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you are talking to me now?



I don't even know who you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock_Chick

rich70 said:


> I don't even know who you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

Rock_Chick said:


>



Who are you? Do I know you? 



You're not the chick I  last weekend, are you?


----------



## Rock_Chick

rich70 said:


> Who are you? Do I know you?
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the chick I  last weekend, are you?



MAAYBE 

is this how you treat one night stands?


----------



## rich70

Rock_Chick said:


> MAAYBE
> 
> is this how you treat one night stands?



HOW THE HELL DID YOU TRACK ME DOWN!!! 


I'm scared now!!!


----------



## Rock_Chick

rich70 said:


> HOW THE HELL DID YOU TRACK ME DOWN!!!
> 
> 
> I'm scared now!!!


----------



## rich70

Rock_Chick said:


>



I saw the movie Fatal Attraction. I Don't want to come home one day and find my cat boiling in a pot on the stove.


----------



## Lurk

rich70 said:


> I saw the movie Fatal Attraction. I Don't want to come home one day and find my cat boiling in a pot on the stove.



That was a rabbit, dammit!  It was symbolic of an unwanted pregnancy in the hidden vernacular of that day.


But Glenn Close was smokin in those days.


----------



## rich70

Lurk said:


> That was a rabbit, dammit!  It was symbolic of an unwanted pregnancy in the hidden vernacular of that day.
> 
> 
> But Glenn Close was smokin in those days.



I know it was a rabbit. But I don't have one, I have a cat.



I always thought she kinda looked like a dude.


----------



## Lurk

rich70 said:


> I know it was a rabbit. But I don't have one, I have a cat.



I guess that means there's no unwanted pregnancy on the offing.  Unless it's a litter.


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


>


 
Heard you needed a rabbit


----------



## Lurk




----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


> Heard you needed a rabbit



Thanks man!


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## 10ozCurls

Wouldn't it suck that after all this time, after all these years - Tater, the original poster, comes back to somd.com and deletes this thread.  All the time put into this would just go away.


----------



## 2lazy2P

10ozCurls said:


> Wouldn't it suck that after all this time, after all these years - Tater, the original poster, comes back to somd.com and deletes this thread. All the time put into this would just go away.


 
Can't happen.  Rich bought the rights to this thread a long time ago and just made the final payment on the loan last week.


----------



## 2lazy2P

rich70 said:


>


 
Oh and


----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


> Can't happen.  Rich bought the rights to this thread a long time ago and just made the final payment on the loan last week.


----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


> Oh and



I almost forgot


----------



## kvj21075

................  .......................


----------



## Lurk




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## HORUS




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


>


----------



## HORUS




----------



## kvj21075

........


----------



## dave1959




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P

ovred said:


>


 
Welcome back


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> ........


----------



## boots




----------



## HORUS




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred

hey everybody it's me from Norfolk VA.


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## boots




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## boots




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## HORUS




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## boots




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## boots




----------



## 2lazy2P

boots said:


>


----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


>



Damn, you were winning too


----------



## boots




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## ovred




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P

doubtfull24 said:


>


----------



## doubtfull24

:shrug:


----------



## boots




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P

doubtfull24 said:


>


 


Who ARE you devil poster!


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rich70




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rich70




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P

doubtfull24 said:


>


 


doubtfull24 said:


>


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## doubtfull24

....


----------



## rich70




----------



## doubtfull24

...


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## HORUS

Last one until you fools wake up. 




I own the night!


----------



## 2lazy2P

HORUS said:


> Last one until you fools wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own the night!


 
Very sneaky tactic indeed.


----------



## rich70




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner


----------



## MrZ06

what is the point of this thread?  It just looks like a lot of gayness to me.


----------



## 2lazy2P

MrZ06 said:


> what is the point of this thread? It just looks like a lot of gayness to me.


 
Yeah, and a real shocker to see you here


----------



## MrZ06

2lazy2P said:


> Yeah, and a real shocker to see you here



I just read your blog and it sucks.


----------



## 2lazy2P

MrZ06 said:


> I just read your blog and it sucks.


 
 yeah I know


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


> View attachment 83362







Wait...........


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P

Is that your baby as your Avatar?


----------



## doubtfull24

Yes


----------



## 2lazy2P

Cute...how old now?


----------



## 2lazy2P

Oh, and before you ask...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 <----- This is not my offspring


----------



## doubtfull24

6 Months  and thank you


----------



## 2lazy2P

doubtfull24 said:


> 6 Months


 

Aww...that is cool.  Figure I would ask so there is no doubt, but I would assume you are the mother, not the father correct?


----------



## doubtfull24

Yes .. I am the proud Mama ...Isn't he handsome he looks just like his daddy 
:0)


----------



## doubtfull24

Ok back to business...


----------



## 2lazy2P

doubtfull24 said:


> Ok back to business...


----------



## doubtfull24

sorry had to do it ...


----------



## 2lazy2P

doubtfull24 said:


> sorry had to do it ...


 
You are lucky Rich is ancient and has to be in bed by 6 pm


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## doubtfull24

Here you go ...


----------



## 2lazy2P

doubtfull24 said:


> Here you go ...


 
That looks much better. Brings me back to my winner status


----------



## doubtfull24

ok that was long enough .....


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## HORUS




----------



## rich70

doubtfull24 said:


> Ok back to business...






2lazy2P said:


> You are lucky Rich is ancient and has to be in bed by 6 pm


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rusty27




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## doubtfull24

rusty27 said:


>


----------



## rusty27

doubtfull24 said:


>


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rusty27

doubtfull24 said:


>


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rich70

catfight!!


----------



## rusty27




----------



## doubtfull24

rusty27 said:


>


----------



## rusty27

doubtfull24 said:


>


----------



## doubtfull24

rusty27 said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P

.........................


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## doubtfull24

...


----------



## 2lazy2P

...


----------



## rich70




----------



## rusty27




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P

Goodbye Maryland, see ya soon Colorado


----------



## rich70




----------



## doubtfull24

2lazy2P said:


> Goodbye Maryland, see ya soon Colorado



Bye bye..


----------



## rusty27

2lazy2P said:


> Goodbye Maryland, see ya soon Colorado


----------



## rich70




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## dave1959




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## kvj21075

...............................


----------



## somdfunguy

​


----------



## maryland

somdfunguy said:


> ​



What is this supposed to be?


----------



## somdfunguy

maryland said:


> What is this supposed to be?



a vagina


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## somdfunguy

​


----------



## doubtfull24

somdfunguy said:


> ​


----------



## 2lazy2P

Still winning all the way from Colorado


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> ...............................


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rich70




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rich70




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rich70




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rich70




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## atheos

Winning...this is how you do it.


----------



## rich70

atheos said:


> Winning...this is how you do it.



Sorry.


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rich70




----------



## boots




----------



## rich70




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## ovred




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## Toxick

This is pathetic.


All you people desperately trying to get the last word in this thread. You should just stop it. You're embarrassing yourself. Seriously - just stop.


----------



## doubtfull24

Toxick said:


> This is pathetic.
> 
> 
> All you people desperately trying to get the last word in this thread. You should just stop it. You're embarrassing yourself. Seriously - just stop.


----------



## rich70




----------



## MADPEBS1

Fugit


----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P

I leave for a month and this thread goes to hell.


----------



## Lurk

Hell might be a better place than this in the next couple years.


----------



## rich70

I WAS WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rich70




----------



## dave1959

Alright I'll start this all over again.......


Snickerdoodle..


----------



## rich70

dave1959 said:


> Alright I'll start this all over again.......
> 
> 
> Snickerdoodle..


----------



## luvmygdaughters

I know I wont be the last person to post, but.......................

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rich70




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## ovred




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70

ovred said:


>





I WAS WINNING!!!!


----------



## dave1959

Not any more.. Now I am


----------



## rich70




----------



## boots

rich70 said:


> I WAS WINNING!!!!



Keep trying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred

Hey everybody


----------



## rich70




----------



## dave1959

I'M WINNING AGAIN...


----------



## rich70

dave1959 said:


> I'M WINNING AGAIN...


----------



## boots

dave1959 said:


> I'M WINNING AGAIN...


Not so fast


----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## boots




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## Foxhound




----------



## Bann




----------



## boots




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## boots




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## boots




----------



## ovred




----------



## boots




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## NYCityGirl

i cant belive this thread is still going.


----------



## rich70

NYCityGirl said:


> i cant belive this thread is still going.


----------



## boots




----------



## rich70

boots said:


>


----------



## NYCityGirl

rich70 said:


>



do we have a temper? they have medication for that ya know


----------



## rich70

NYCityGirl said:


> do we have a temper? they have medication for that ya know



Say what? What gives you that idea?


----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## boots

rich70 said:


>



Get over yourself


----------



## atheos




----------



## ovred




----------



## boots

ovred said:


>



OV what's up dude?How you doing?How's my old trurk working out for you?


----------



## ovred

boots said:


> OV what's up dude?How you doing?How's my old trurk working out for you?



Boots what's happen buddy?that thing is doing Great, you need to stop by next time your this way,Ithink it will keep up with your new truck!:sarcasm


----------



## rich70




----------



## boots




----------



## ovred




----------



## Foxhound




----------



## Bann




----------



## ovred




----------



## rich70




----------



## doubtfull24




----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred




----------



## boots




----------



## rich70




----------



## boots




----------



## ovred




----------



## twinoaks207

ovred said:


>


 

Hey!  How are ya?


----------



## rich70




----------



## ovred

:





twinoaks207 said:


> Hey!  How are ya?



Doing GREAT AND YOU?


----------



## kvj21075

ovred said:


> :
> 
> Doing GREAT AND YOU?


----------



## twinoaks207

ovred said:


> :
> 
> Doing GREAT AND YOU?


 
Wonderful & having fun!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## boots

twinoaks207 said:


> Wonderful & having fun!



That's Great!!!


----------



## rich70




----------



## Lurk




----------



## HORUS

Will this ever end?


----------



## rich70

HORUS said:


> Will this ever end?



no


----------



## ovred

HORUS said:


> Will this ever end?


Only when I win


----------



## rich70




----------



## MADPEBS1

Ny giants sux donkey d!cks !!!!!!

I'm bitter.


----------



## Foxhound

Once upon a time,


----------



## rich70




----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


We need to have a family dinner soon


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> We need to have a family dinner soon



NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! I WAS WINNING!!!!!







Your daughter does want to see you. She misses you, well she misses all the animals really.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! I WAS WINNING!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter does want to see you. She misses you, well she misses all the animals really.


I only have my puppy with me, and moms horses are at her house  but she wont want to see the horses until its nice out


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> I only have my puppy with me, and moms horses are at her house  but she wont want to see the horses until its nice out




Every now and then she will ask when we can go to the cowgirl's house. 

I don't know why she still calls you a cowgirl. That party was like 3 years ago.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Every now and then she will ask when we can go to the cowgirl's house.
> 
> I don't know why she still calls you a cowgirl. That party was like 3 years ago.


cause shes awesome!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> cause shes awesome!



That she is.... that she is!!!!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> That she is.... that she is!!!!


PLEASE STOP POSTING! thank you


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> PLEASE STOP POSTING! thank you



no!


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## slotpuppy

Someone blew the dust off this thread.


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


>


----------



## slotpuppy

Beta84 said:


>



 Hey you sexy little jew.


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70

2lazy2P said:


>


----------



## slotpuppy

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70




----------



## slotpuppy

rich70 said:


>


----------



## rich70

slotpuppy said:


>


----------



## slotpuppy

rich70 said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> no!






rich70 said:


>






slotpuppy said:


> Someone blew the dust off this thread.


:wr: is this slutpuppy? 
wait, its been awhile, can i say slut?
what about $lut?



Beta84 said:


>


harder


slotpuppy said:


> Hey you sexy little jew.





rich70 said:


>





slotpuppy said:


>


i win


----------



## afjess1989

I win!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

kvj21075 said:


> :wr: is this slutpuppy?
> wait, its been awhile, can i say slut?
> what about $lut?



Yes its me you sexy woman, nice to see you back.


----------



## Beta84

slotpuppy said:


> Hey you sexy little jew.






rich70 said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## rich70




----------



## RareBreed




----------



## slotpuppy




----------



## rich70




----------



## RareBreed




----------



## slotpuppy




----------



## Roman

slotpuppy said:


>


----------



## slotpuppy

Roman said:


>


----------



## rich70

slotpuppy said:


>


----------



## RareBreed




----------



## rich70




----------



## RareBreed




----------



## rich70

RareBreed said:


>


----------



## RareBreed




----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


>


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


>


----------



## Foxhound

RareBreed said:


>


----------



## slotpuppy

Foxhound said:


>


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


>


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


>


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


>


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


>


----------



## Foxhound




----------



## slotpuppy

Foxhound said:


>



If you dont quote the last poster, you can not win.


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> If you dont quote the last poster, you can not win.


----------



## Foxhound

The great and powerful Tater never said nothing bout quotin!


----------



## RareBreed

Foxhound said:


> The great and powerful Tater never said nothing bout quotin!


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


>


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


>



either


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


>



are you cheating on me with slotpuppy?


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> either



I won yesterday.


----------



## RareBreed

slotpuppy said:


> I won yesterday.



I leave at 1:30pm so I let you win.


----------



## slotpuppy

RareBreed said:


> I leave at 1:30pm so I let you win.



Excuses


----------



## Foxhound

There are no daily wins. Only the final win.


----------



## rich70




----------



## Roman




----------



## Lurk




----------



## rich70




----------



## slotpuppy




----------



## ovred

From N.C.


----------



## rich70

ovred said:


> From N.C.


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## ovred

From OBX


----------



## Foxhound

Ode to a Spell Checker
I have a spelling checker
I disk covered four my PC.
It plane lee marks four my revue
Miss steaks aye can knot see.

Eye ran this poem threw it.
Your sure real glad two no.
Its very polished in its weigh,
My checker tolled me sew.

A checker is a blessing.
It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
It helps me right awl stiles two reed,
And aides me when aye rime.

Each frays comes posed up on my screen
Eye trussed too bee a joule.
The checker pours o'er every word
To cheque sum spelling rule.

Bee fore wee rote with checkers
Hour spelling was inn deck line,
Butt now when wee dew have a laps,
Wee are not maid too wine.

And now bee cause my spelling
Is checked with such grate flare,
There are know faults in awl this peace,
Of nun eye am a wear.

To rite with care is quite a feet
Of witch won should be proud,
And wee mussed dew the best wee can,
Sew flaws are knot aloud.

That's why eye brake in two averse
Caws Eye dew want too please.
Sow glad eye yam that aye did bye
This soft wear four pea seas.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


>


----------



## Hank

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## ftcret




----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

and this makes 29004.....


----------



## slotpuppy

kvj21075 said:


>


----------



## dave1959

slotpuppy said:


>


----------



## withrespect

Heyyyy Macarena, AY!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

29007 bottles of beer on the wall, 29007 bottles of beer.
slam one down, pass it around, 
29008 bottles of beer on the wall.

Wait, that's not how it goes...


----------



## slotpuppy

dave1959 said:


>



You want one too.


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> 29007 bottles of beer on the wall, 29007 bottles of beer.
> slam one down, pass it around,
> 29008 bottles of beer on the wall.
> 
> Wait, that's not how it goes...



In the ear.


----------



## sockgirl77

Shiat. This tread. Hasn't anyone claimed Tigg's special sauce yet?


----------



## slotpuppy

sockgirl77 said:


> Shiat. This tread. Hasn't anyone claimed Tigg's special sauce yet?



taco sauce?


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

withrespect said:


> In the ear.



Hey!  I don't think so!
You wanna piece of me?   In your own ear!


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> taco sauce?



Breadstick sauce.


----------



## slotpuppy

sockgirl77 said:


> Breadstick sauce.



Thats nothing I want to dip my breadstick in.


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> Thats nothing I want to dip my breadstick in.



I has to feel better than a sock! :shrug:


----------



## slotpuppy

sockgirl77 said:


> I has to feel better than a sock! :shrug:



The sock is cleaner.


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> The sock is cleaner.



True.


----------



## HORUS




----------



## slotpuppy

This tread will never die.


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## afjess1989

Boob


----------



## Foxhound

Still going...


----------



## KDENISE977




----------



## slotpuppy

I hate people


----------



## kelb

slotpuppy said:


> I hate people


----------



## slotpuppy

kelb said:


>


----------



## kelb

slotpuppy said:


>


----------



## Hank




----------



## kelb

:





Hank said:


>


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## buddscreek

no one posted in two days... I WIN


----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## garyt27

You Win! a White Owl Cigar for you. YAY!


----------



## Beta

a month and a half?  c'mon people.


----------



## slotpuppy

Beta said:


> a month and a half?  c'mon people.



DIVD


----------



## Beta

slotpuppy said:


> DIVD



??


----------



## slotpuppy

Beta said:


> ??



DIVD= Dive Into Venus Doom


----------



## Beta

slotpuppy said:


> DIVD= Dive Into Venus Doom


----------



## sunflower

******


----------



## Beta

sunflower said:


> ******


----------



## slotpuppy

I hate people.


----------



## Beta

slotpuppy said:


> I hate people.



sorry to hear that


----------



## Lurk




----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

TGIF


----------



## rich70




----------



## Roman

Wins what?


----------



## rich70

Did I win?


----------



## NextJen

rich70 said:


> Did I win?




Nope.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

I did!!


----------



## rich70




----------



## sunflower

Hi.


----------



## rich70




----------



## luvmygdaughters




----------



## rich70




----------



## jrt_ms1995

I don't want to lose, again!


----------



## Barabbas

jrt_ms1995 said:


> I don't want to lose, again!


----------



## Grumpy

Kain99 said:


> I'm a mean grouch.  Forgot to buy a ticket.  I hope everyone gets scabies.


Only MM did.


----------



## itsbob

Winner Winner, Lobstah dinner!!


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Victor Victor...Basket of liquor!!


----------



## jrt_ms1995

luvmygdaughters said:


> Victor Victor...Basket of liquor!!


I want that!


----------



## sunflower




----------



## CPUSA




----------



## sunflower




----------



## my-thyme




----------



## TPD

Do I win the TP?


----------



## sunflower

TPD said:


> Do I win the TP?


----------



## Bann




----------



## sunflower




----------



## PJay

You wonder where some of  these people are now and if ok. bcp for one...


----------



## RoseRed

Homesick said:


> You wonder where some of  these people are now and if ok. bcp for one...


He died a few years ago.


----------



## Louise

Homesick said:


> You wonder where some of  these people are now and if ok. bcp for one...



I met him and his wife and daughter.  Awesome family,  RIP Bruce.  His wife was Panlady and daughter was Skilletgirl.  Very nice family.  BCP was an awesome member of this forum,  He is probably rolling in his grave because of what is going on in the World.  I miss him.


----------



## sunflower

sorry to hear about bcp!


----------



## PJay

Louise said:


> I met him and his wife and daughter.  Awesome family,  RIP Bruce.  His wife was Panlady and daughter was Skilletgirl.  Very nice family.  BCP was an awesome member of this forum,  *He is probably rolling in his grave because of what is going on in the World. * I miss him.



Yes he sure is. I miss his words here. Had some words with him privately, very nice man.


----------



## Kyle

Reading a little of this brought back memories.

Like... whatever happened to Yahoo Messenger?


----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> Reading a little of this brought back memories.
> 
> Like... whatever happened to Yahoo Messenger?


I was wondering that myself.


----------

